# Name 3 things about the above poster



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Killed the previous thread

* Seems to be a Bischoff fan

* I heard his nickname while I was playing Age of Empires II :lol*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Loves Peyton Royce. :benson

Loves to type in Green. :fact

One of my closest friends on here. :benson*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

- Fellow Adam Cole fan









- Good wrestling knowledge (Y)

- Friend of mines

- Did I mention ADAM COLE FAN BAYBAY !!!!!!!!!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

- Is a cool hombre

- Has excellent taste

-


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Fan of Run DMC!
- And D-Generation X!!!
- Loves the word FUCKFACE!!*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Cool poster

-Metal fan

-Font is my favorite color

(I wonder why the other thread was closed...)


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*1. Amazing poster. :benson

2. Loves AJ Styles. :fact

3. Loves Seth Rollins. :fact*_


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

1-One of the few people on my official friends list.
2-Buffy fan
3-Has been stuck here for 7 years.(maybe his sentence is up soon)


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-One of the more logical posters here on WF.

-Still beating up Ellsworth I see.

-Previously had an Avatar of his namesake.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Proud Seth Rollins fan
- And AJ Styles as well
- Impressive having 11 stars in 2 months *


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Posting in the new thread
- Finally has more posts than I do ITT
- Knows I was saddened by the previous thread's closing


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Will probably end up with the most posts itt :fact
Loves ladder matches :hmm
On course to hit 700 posts before 2019 :JLC3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Hoping that Becky beats Mandy tonight

* Also wants to see her in the MITB match

* Changed the name of the Peyton thread because he is a great Moderator*


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Isn't on the list

Peyton mark and rightfully so.

Has great tastes in wrestlers


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Been here longer than I
- Lower case name
- Don't recall seeing them before


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Loves Pokemon. 

Loves The Mario Brothers.

A very cool poster. *_


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

a reigns fan who can recognise the push is garbage

their namesake is my mother's favourite show :lol

Great poster


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

- smileys

- potentially drives only at 55 mph

- doesn't question why the previous thread got closed


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

- Hailsabin

- Mod

- Use to discuss matches with them back in the day


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Secret title holder.

-Nostalgic

-Closing in on 8k post count.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Is a great poster.

Been here for two months. 

Is from New Zealand. *_


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

- As JR/King banter would state it: Laura Prepon fan club member.

- At least adores one thing Joss Whedon is associated w/.

- Wouldn't defuse any of the dames he feels is "the bomb".


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Their favorite wrestler is Sami Zayn. :zayn2

One of their favorite singers is the Queen of Pop, Lady Gaga. :benson

Is from the life in the vivid dream. :benson *_


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Master of emoticons
- Nikki Bella fan
- Don't think he likes Brie Bella, does he?*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

- Buried Alive.

- Inferno.

- Lacks a significant 3rd Brothers of Destruction based gimmick within their avatar/sig.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Moderator

-Has a vivid dream(must be nice)

-Namesake makes me unclear and bewildered for some reason.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Has excellent taste due to THE MAN :Seth
- Fellow Kiwi
- I wonder where in NZ you're from? :hmm:*


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Has taken quite a few pictures with the Shield dudes.

Still using purple text after all this time.

Can see Weathertop from her house.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Fan of Seth Rollins
- Heartless, apparently
- Is a villain in Kingdom Hearts *


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- On a posting spree
- Making me look bad
- Forever loyal to The Undertaker


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Has a cool Avi 

Likes Pokémon 

Been on wf since 2013


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- English
- Sig isn't centered
- Posted some nice pics in the PYP thread


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has only given out 22 likes.
- Just reached 700 posts.
- Most recent post was in the "Mandy Rose entrance" thread.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

• Is hardly seen outside of this thread.

• Has probably danced like Mario and Luigi at least once in his life.

• Resides in Parts Unknown.

Bleh.

• Ninja'd me... kinda like Zoom.

• Fan of The Flash television series.

• Hasn't been around long.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

References one of my favorite ever video games in his username (And avatar too of course). 

Has quality tastes in wrestlers going by his sig, his badass sig. 

Haven't seen post yet, saying that I'm creeping a lot these days.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Starting to post here more often

* El Generico fan I suppose

* Apparently also likes Peyton, so is good in my book :bjpenn*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is hoping that Peyton gets a title shot soon
- Should know that you get put on the list by trying to avoid it
- Is probably listening to Nickelback right now


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- New avatar
- No signature
- Been a while


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

- The only place I see him post

- Most likely a gamer

- Cool avi


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Showed me that the IIconics got merch (even though I already knew :grin2

* Can't wait to see Cole getting merch of his own 

* Didn't liked that Seth kicked out of 2 SCF in the Backlash match*


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- The first one to post after the OP
- Doing their part in supporting the IIconics
- Well, at least half of them anyway


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Should be happy on this new thread
- Mario fan
- Playing Super Mario Odyssey?
- Maybe an old school Mario fan more*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*One of his favorite modern wrestlers is Seth Rollins. :rollins

He loves comic books. :benson1

One of his favorite Musicians is Iron Maiden. :benson*_


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Doesn't think a Hollywood gimmick would work for Roman Reigns

-Regular poster in the Celebrities section

-Lives in Ravenswood


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Likes women with hammers
- Waiting for Orton and AJ to square off
- Should be for the title, I suppose.*


----------



## wrestling_fan_03 (Apr 7, 2017)

AniMetal669amer said:


> *- Likes women with hammers
> - Waiting for Orton and AJ to square off
> - Should be for the title, I suppose.*


- Could be a fan of the Undertaker.

- Made the post above me.

- Was a member since 2006.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Lucha fan

* Joined a little over a year ago

* Should not ask the jobber for advice, there is a reason why he got released*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

- My best friend









- Is probably proud to know I'll be purchasing an IIconics shirt as well 

- Probably isn't looking forward to Takeover Chicago either.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Was also thrilled to see Adam Cole win the NXT North American title









- Is probably also happy that Dolph Ziggler is being booked better since he's around the top of Raw's tag division :ziggler2

- Thought Seth Rollins vs The Miz at Backlash was pretty good :rollins :miz


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

- Good friend of mines

- Member of the Coooooooooleeeeee Train BAYBAY









- Me and him are two of the rare Ziggler fans on this forum :lol


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

Big adam cole fan
also doesn't mind ziggler
been here 3 and a half years or so


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

- Good list of favorites 

- Fellow Orton & Ziggler fan

- Probably would be pleased to know I'm a Santana Garrett fan myself.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-WF's biggest Adam Cole fan

-Likes Santana Garrett too 

-Has a great list of favorite wrestlers


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Loves Charlotte Flair.

Part of the Lass Kickers. :becky

Loves AJ Styles. :benson*_


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- A huge fan of female wrestlers
- Shield fan :mark:
- Is close to 10,000 posts!*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is really not looking forward to the upcoming Reigns/Jinder feud
- Could not confirm wether Reigns' hair does indeed smell like marshmallows
- One of the cool posters on here


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

- Impatiently waiting.

- Still believes.

- Gleefully looks forward to anything involving Rollins' IC Reign.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Liger sig :mark:

* Over 12 years in the forum

* Probably watched Blue is the Warmest Color*


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Is in lust with Peyton.

Lives inside a flytrap.

STONE PITBULL FAN


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*
^^
Ninjed me. :no:

Is a huge fan of Almas. :fact

Is a very good friend of mine. 

@Obfuscation ;
Their favorite wrestler is Sami Zayn. :zayn2

Their favorite Musician is CHVRCHES. :benson

Has an amazing signature. :mark
*_


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

My main hombre.

Has made me some awesome sigs.

Good Brother


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*One of this sites biggest AJ Styles fan. :fact

Proud that AJ Styles is the man on SD. :fact

Is proud that his favorite got called up to SD. :fact*_


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Second time today I'm naming 3 things :lol
- Has had the same sig/av for ages
- Like me, doesn't change usernames often*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Posts a lot in all of the Shield guys Fan Threads

* Hates people who wait until the last second to choose what are they going to eat in food places

* Also hates the shipping fees they charge whenever she buys something online*


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

Great Sig  
Way more post than me :lol
Likes his new japan and indie wrestling


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Loves Paige. aige

IS part of the Lass Kickers. :becky

Is also part of the Black Widows. :aj3*_


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Nicely offered me a casket because I'm a Becky fan.

-Extended his avatar gif.

-Top Guy.?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Was thankful for the gift I left them. 

Is a cool person. :benson

Has a thing for great talent. :fact*_


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Wants Alexa Bliss to win the women's MITB this year 
- Is probably happy that Nia Jax is the Raw Women's Champion 
- Wants Roman Reigns to destroy Jinder Mahal


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Is always liking everyone's posts
- Wants to see Styles vs Rollins the most
- I still don't know what the username DammitC means :lol*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Would like to see Ambrose vs Rollins main event WM 35
-Close to 15,000 posts
-Kiwi


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Ninja in the house.

-Good poster

-One of the cooler Avatars on the forum.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

edit: person changed haha

New to the forum
Great ideas about wrestling
Has one of my favourite signature pictures.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Fan of Rick Rude
-Wants to see Braun Strowman as champion
-Currently online


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

- Green squares HOF inductee.

- Activates random pictures in the specific thread.

- Mentally frequents serene outdoor locales.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- NJPW fan
- He's Prime Evil
- Loves feet :nice:*


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Is also a lover of feet
- A liker of this thread
- And has no signature


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Obviously likes Steven Universe
Mario Brothers/Nintendo Fan?
Been a member for over 5 years.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- New here
- Recently posted a pic
- Is in to eccentric females


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

- Accomplished the 700 post goal.

- Dancing Mario (Mario) brothers.

- Supposedly new to the Chatbox crew, despite not knowing it exists.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- One of the more active mods
- Working on a Saturday
- Recently had their 12 year anniversary


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Still Dancing Mario brothers
- Loves monsters that live in pockets
- Wouldn't betray Nintendo to Sony or Microsoft*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

- Life is music.

- Only put up w/Limp Bizkit/Kid Rock for The Undertaker.

- Spends a night at the opera w/Blind Guardian.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Double Ligers. :monkey

She revealed something. :nod

Should watch some Heat later.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I think revealed that Obfuscation is a she (I didn't know)

* Probably dissapointed with Bryan's booking so far

* Cody fan :hmm*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Prefers Peyton over Billie

-Avoiding the dreaded List

-Nice green font.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Favorite female wrestlers are Alexa Bliss and Becky Lynch :becky

-Joined very recently

-Would love to see a one on one match between Seth Rollins and AJ Styles


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

WF's biggest Daisy Ridley fan
Part of the Lynch Mob :becky2
Wants to kill Layla :woah


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- If it were for him, Arya would've been saved a lot of trouble in the alternative ASOIAF story thread.
- Is from a country with some of the best football fans in the world.
- Knows the pain of being a :sadbecky fan.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Should be called Double J :trips9
- Loves that Becky dance
- Ciampa fan*


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

- Hates Daniel Bryan
- Loves Roman Reigns
- Is a member of the FEET World Order (FWO).


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Cool poster

-Regular poster in the Fantasy & Games section

-Fan of the Nature Boy Ric Flair


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is a HOF inductee poster
- Great WoW poster
- Cool & friendly poster overall


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Stuck on the speedforce

* Wonder what is the worst memory he is stuck on :hmm

* Currently online*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*This site's biggest Peyton Royce Fan. 

One half of the Iconic's here. :benson

Is one of my family on here.  *_


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Still a great guy.?

-One of my personal favorite posters.
(I'm not greasing lol)

-Buffy fan.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

From New Zealand
Been here about 2 months now
Interesting username


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Loves GTA games
- Loves glitches in GTA games
- SUPER FUCKING MOD!!!*


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

- Just ninja'd me
- Likes anime, music and now videos games over wrestling
- Long-time WF poster


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Loves going fast just like Flash and Sonic
- I totally agree... speed driving is the best driving
- ZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Has a small av, when he could have it much bigger
- Is probably happy Taker's had two matches this year as opposed to the usual one :lol
- Everything beats wrestling according to him  *


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Hates Brock Lesnar
- Defends her Shield boys from dumb smarks and their smarky comments
- Believes, and I too, that Roman SHOULD'VE WON AT WRESTLEMANIA 34!!!*


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Speed demon
- Thinks I'm into console wars
- Never heard of Lovepreet before his release


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*A huge fan of Video Games. 

Been here for 5 years. 

Has a great username. *_


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably liked That 70's Show

* Absolution fan

* One of my first friends here*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Might be mad if Billie qualifies for MITB cos Peyton didn't
- Wants Peyton wear different gear rather than the purple
- Likes green font*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Can't wait for Roman Reigns to shut Jinder Mahal down. 

Can't wait for Dean Ambrose to come back from Injury. 

One of the biggest Shield fans on here. *_


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Loves them italic and red
- Loves Sasha Banks
-







*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*His favorite promotion is the WWE.

His favorite wrestler is The Undertaker. 

One of his favorite video games is Life Is Strange.*_


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Would like it if Rollins challenged Lesnar and beat him

-Mega fan of The Shield

-Has one of the coolest usernames


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Was up early this morning
- Or maybe not
- As their location is unknown


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

- Likes to be on this site 
- Likes to play Pokemon
- Likes to watch television


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Cool ass man on here. 

Has a great signature. 

Been here for a year. *_


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got his sig done by the great one himself, CJ!!
- Is a Shield Mega fan
- Great poster


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

@BTheVampireSlayer

-Likes slaying vampires

-Updated sig

-New sig looks wondeful


EDIT

@Zoom

-Ninja'd me

-Good poster

-Likes Alexa Bliss more than Carmella


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- HAMMERTIME
- Perhaps, he like MC Hammer
- Likes women with hammers*


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

• Should consider a simpler username. 

• Likes inferno matches.

• Really hates modern wrestling.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Loves Cody Rhodes. 

Is a huge Seth Rollins fan. 

Also one of my good friends on here. *_


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Must be a proud Ronda Rousey fan
- Her match at Wrestlemania was amazing... better than everyone else on that Mania
- Didn't appreciate Asuka losing to Charlotte*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Still prefers Music over Wrestling.

-Blue font is cool.

-Made Jeff and Matt disappear from the VS thread with a magic trick?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Has a cool new AJ Styles signature. 

From CHCH, New Zealand. 

Is a cool poster. *_


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

• Has a new sig, but should probably decide on just one.

• Still plays GTA Online.

• Residing in Ravenswood now.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Likes modern wrestling
- Apparently, has no heart
- What an awesome coincident!! So, do I!! >*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Believes that Hogan vs Warrior at WrestleMania was the best match of Hogan's career

-Prefers music, anime and video games over wrestling

-Likes Roman Reigns


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is a fan of Becky Lynch

Is a fan of the female wrestler who has become the bane of my fucking existence. :stop

Is a fan of AJ Styles


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

- One of the smartest posters here

- Needs to learn up on his Adam Cole tho









- Great list of favorites


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Is the biggest Adam Cole fan on this site. :fact

Still proud that Adam Cole won two big matches in one night. :fact 

Undisputed Era fan. :fact*_


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** All red everything

* Added the IIconics to his sig :yay

* Ninja'd me*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Online
- Wants to turn everything green
- Avoiding lists*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> - *One of the smartest posters here*
> 
> - Needs to learn up on his Adam Cole tho
> 
> ...


Not really, but I appreciate the sentiment. I'm no D-Row.

Anime fan

Metal fan

Gamer


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Asuka Fan.

-Wants Samoa Joe to be Champion and permanent Main Eventer.

-Seems like an okay guy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Also seems like an Ok guy. Thanks.

Location: ChristChurch, New Zealand

Joined in March

Styles and Bliss fan


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

- I think he has the highest post count on this forum, could be wrong tho.
- Formerly known as Pyro.
- Used to be a mod.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

By a MILE. It's not even CLOSE. Which does not reflect very positively on me, I might add, although I should point out, a hefty, hefty amount of those posts were in word games like this one, where they were very simple, throwaway responses and you could just blurt them out by the dozen. Still, 87 thousand, eesh.

Is a fan of Hunter Zolomon on CW's The Flash, who is NOT a better villain than Eobard Thawne, I might add. 

Location: Speedforce

Has the rep title of "rep whore"


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Is a big fan of Asuka. :benson

One of the most intelligent posters on here. :fact

Loves Kratos. :dray*_


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Big Buffy The Vampire Slayer fan. 

Join Date: May 2011

Points: 53,255


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

• Likes promoting his favorite podcast.

• Is an enigma when it comes to wrestling... much like his favorite wrestler, Jeff Hardy.

• Has wrestling journalists on his list of favorites. :walphtf


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

- Walking calamity.

- Demands I watch specific movies.

- Would eat Pizza the Hut if stuck in a limo w/it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

How dare you compare me to Jeff. ~_~ My taste in wrestling is anything but enigmatic to boot.

I like wrestling podcasts, what can I say? :side:

Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: Life in the vivid dream.
Posts: 42,238


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-Digs Marvel

-Big fan of Asuka

-Always posts interesting/thought-provoking comments in the Asuka thread.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is also a big Asuka fan

Also frequents the Asuka thread

Location: The catacombs beneath Staples Center


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- God of War fan
- Fellow gamer, as well
- As well as, Game of Thrones*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is a gamer, but doesn't give anything away about his actual video game preferences. 

Seems to have fallen out of love with wrestling, as "wrestling 1994-2017" is in his sig. I'm going to assume this is when Roman Reigns defeated The Undertaker in that classic slobberknocker.....:lol

Loves music. Don't we all?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- To let you know, I don't like wrestling that I used to back in the day. Many wrestlers, in today's world, don't appeal to me as a whole. Whether it's WWE, NJPW etc... the modern wrestling doesn't appeal to me. It's very heavy in work-rate more than being entertaining and fun. I like few wrestlers here and there but nothing that's clicking with me. :/ I still watch WWE PPVs but can't watch Raw as a whole... I watch like 5% of it unlike about 10 years ago in which I get excited every week which I watch about 98% of it.
- Likes Maiden
- Just to let you know, I'm currently playing Ape Escape 2 on Playstation Now on PS4. Really fun game and nice to play PS2 games on PS4 *


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- A Playstation fanatic
- Was up late last night
- Thing 1 was more about themselves


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Shattered his 700 posts goal :yay
Not a fan of Mandy's entrance
Extremely shy


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is hoping Becky has a good showing at MITB and that she even wins the match
- Is likely loving those Thick Tay gifs
- Closing in on 9,000 points


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** One of the most active posters on the RAW threads

* Charlotte fan

* Can't wait to see Roman get rid of Jinder as soon as possible*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Would probably watch "All In" which I am NOT gonna do.
- Understands the positivity of failing
- Still like Nickelshit *


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I am not even sure if he listened Nickelback, they have some songs he may like, especially their early days

* Probably will love my new sig

* Probably thinks Taker is the GOAT*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Still repping that green.

-Peyton Royce Fan-Boy/Girl?

-Decent poster in general.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- From Christchurch, I hope they weren't caught up in the earthquakes when they went down
- Thinks AJ Styles is the most phenomenal of all
- Posts quite a bit in the Seth social thread*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Still believes in The Shield
- Waiting for Deano's epic return
- He should win the WWE Championship from AJ Styles*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Not a fan of Daniel Bryan

-Music lover

-Most of their favorite matches include Shawn Michaels and The Undertaker


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Likes two of the best women on the roster
Likes the Viper
Been a while since I've seen him around


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Nickname inspired by JBL
- Likes bouncy butts
- Who doesn't?*


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Very active
- Now has his favorite matches in his sig
- An expert in music


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has an awesome avatar
- Joined this forum in 2013
- Is a Wheelman for James Ellsworth


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-Doesn't get along with Wally West.
-Probably doesn't care much for Barry Allen.
-Frequently participates in game threads.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Joined in January 2018

-Thinks Jake Roberts is a better wrestler than Rick Rude

-Fan of Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

emerald-fire said:


> -Joined in January 2018
> 
> -Thinks Jake Roberts is a better wrestler than Rick Rude
> 
> -Fan of Asuka


Well, Jake was my favorite as a kid. I'm a bit biased.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

• Never seen him/her before.

• Likes classic sci-fi horror flicks.

• Username is a reference to Phantom of the Opera.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Is a huge Cody Rhodes fan. 

Is a very intelligent person on this site.

Has great insight on a lot of things. *_


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Remaining faithful to Paige, amid circumstances
- One of the nicest posters on this site
- And also has one of the longest usernames


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*One of my favorites from 2013. 

Still has a awesome signature. 

Has a entertaining profile picture. *


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is located at Ravenswood.
- LA Lakers fan.
- Favorite Pokemon game is Pokemon Platinum.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Has a cool username. 

From the Speedforce. 

has been here for over a year. *


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Has a long username
Been here 7 years now
CJ makes his sigs


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is a member of the FWO.
- Used to have a Mario avatar.
- Is whored out on rep.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Chrome

* Has a very weird sig

* Still loving Microsoft Edge :grin2:

* Likes the GTA franchise

ZOOM

* Ninja'd me :goldberg

* Have been very active in this thread recently

* Loved the Flash season finale*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-That green never gets old.

-Loves Peyton Royce.

-Cool username


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*A big time AJ Styles fan. 

Loves Alexa Bliss.

My favorite 2018 member. *_


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Likes phenomenal people
- Been here for 2 months
- New to the chatbox crew rep title despite not having access to it lol

EDIT: BTheVampireSlayer

- Ninja'ed me cos I left the page open too long before I replied :no: :lol
- Loves that red font
- Has two of CJ's excellent sigs now*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Not please at being ninja'd. 

Loves to type in purple font. 

One of the members of the Shield fans. *_


----------



## D-FRY (Jan 31, 2017)

Contributes hugely to the Rollins fan thread

Has attended and had good seats at more than one 'Mania.

Patiently waiting for Ambrose's return!

Feel free to include "fucks order up" for myself 

BTheVampireSlayer

Visitor messages on profile is an absolute delight for the eyes (Royce world)

Sig game is on point!

Doesn't know it but will be getting stalked (on board) by myself now knowing the pictures of Royce kicking about


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Got ninja'ed by the same person as I got ninja'ed by :lol
- Likes to look at Peyton Royce
- I just learnt from going to his profile that his username is a play on Daniel Bryan haha*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Loves all 3 Shield members.

Correctly loves the most talented one, Dean Ambrose, the most.

Is waiting for Ambroses return.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

- WF legend
- Wants Samoa Joe to win MITB
- Would love to see Asuka squash Carmella in one minute


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Still nostalgic
- Watches old stuff
- Quite an ambiguous fellow *


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- No longer number one in this thread
- Yet continues to trump me in posts
- Unintentionally makes me look bad


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*-Steven U fan
-Hopefully made the grade
-Has a nice avy*


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- NSFW avy(Nice)
- NSFW sig(Also nice)
- Lengthy name with spaces


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-Does The Mario.
-Consistently makes the grade.
-Really is liking that new pokémon.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Is really into Monster Movies. 

One of their favorite wrestlers is Asuka. 

One of their favorite musicians is Jay Hawkins.*_


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Excited for Ronda vs. Nia at Money In The Bank PPV
- Knows that Ronda Rousey has incredible thighs
- Someone is about to steal Mordecay's girl*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Loves Metal music.

His favorite promotion is the WWE. 

One of his favorite video games is Life Is Strange. 
*_


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Will recover from his neck injury like Kurt Angle and Daniel Bryan did :usangle :bryan
- Would've liked to see Sonya Deville in the Women's MITB match instead of Naomi 
- Is pulling for Alexa Bliss to win the Women's MITB match


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Is the biggest Bar Fan on here.  

Loves Kevin Owens. 

Wishes Seth Rollins was the Universal Champion right now. *_


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-Slays vampires.

-Is a Charisma Carpenter fan.

*-Always seeing red.*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Has an mysterious aura about him.

-Could really be the phantom of the opera.

-Started on WF a couple months before me.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- AJ Styles fan
- From New Zealand
- Perhaps, proud about him being champion at the moment.*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*The Undertaker mega fan.

Loves the iconic match between Mankind vs Undertaker Hell In A Cell. 

One cool ass poster.  *_


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Slaying vampires one by one like a boss.

-Nice red font it suits perfectly.

-Called me his favorite poster this year.?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

• Should become premium (... for $9.99 :trips3) so he can change his username. Sorry.

• Huge fan of AJ Styles.

• Has probably had some ale at the Prancing Pony.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has a colored usertitle
- Joined in 2014
- Likes *Bossing Around Jobbers*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Speedblitzing his way through the forum

-A favorite of mine on WF.

-Regular in first word thread.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Just wished Seth Rollins a happy birthday :rollins
- Also believes that Shawn Michaels and Bret Hart had a classic rivalry :mark:
- Wants AJ Styles's shirts to have a regular blue color


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Location: Hollywood, FL, which is either true, or he's just saying that because he likes Dolph Ziggler.

Has a very different taste in wrestlers than I have.

Has an avatar of AJ and Rollins shaking hands at a house show, a match that I hope to never see in WWE, as it'll break the forum for several hours and be labeled the greatest match of the decade, despite barely being over 3 stars.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*He is from a great place in Vormir. 

One of his favorites is Vinny V. 

He has been here for a decade and four years from this current Nov. *_


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Charisma Carpenter personal stalker
- He couldn't be blamed
- Loves the color red*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Still repping that Blue.

-Knows Undertaker can never be buried alive.

-Loves his music they say.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Fellow Becky fan :becky2

-Likes The Phenomenal One, AJ Styles!

-Good poster


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Has a taste in wrestlers that's diametrically opposed to mine.

Has been a member over a year.

Presumably would want to see Charlotte and Becky win the womens tag titles when they're introduced.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Has a similar taste in talent like me. 

Wishes that Asuka was the Smackdown Woman's Champion right now. 

Is a huge Deadpool fan. *_


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Has a similar taste in talent like me.
> 
> Wishes that Asuka was the Smackdown Woman's Champion right now.
> 
> Is a huge Deadpool fan. *_


Honestly, I really wish she was the Raw womens champion right now, and had won it at WrestleMania. The SmackDown womens championship is a pile of garbage. I'm more worried about her losing to Carmella than winning a B show joke title.

We have a similar taste in talent? I hate the vast majority of the people on your list. We have a few things that line up. I don't know if anybody on this forum has taste that lines up with mine, because everybody either loves pure workrate, or looks, and I'm after mic skills, or in the sole exception that breaks the rule, just a fountain of charisma and aura and presence and star potential, regardless of any mic skill deficiencies, because they're made up for. People don't seem to care about those things on this forum.

Is a major fan of womens wrestling.

Is a major fan of Buffy The Vampire Slayer.

Has a list "accepted reps", which I'm assuming means he doesn't want rep unless the person giving it is a fan of someone on his list? :side:


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Is from Vormir. 

One of his favorite video game series is Assassin's Creed. 

One of his favorite Musicians is Iced Earth. *_


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hopefully actually knows what Vormir is. 

Shield Mega Fan

Sonya Deville Fan


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Would've had Asuka beat Charlotte Flair at Wrestlemania 34 
- Also believes that Kevin Owens had the best Universal title reign out of all those who held it so far wens2
- Probably also enjoyed seeing Christian finally win the WHC title for the 1st time in his career :banderas


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Knows I would've made the smart decision at WrestleMania, and not the nepotistic/xenophobic decision.

Does ratings threads, which make me bitter and resentful of this forums community the more I see them. 

Is a fan of The Bar.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Has the highest post count I've seen here.

-Huge fan of Asuka and Joe.

-Undoubtedly dislikes the idea of me choosing Becky over Austin?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-Loves AJ Styles

-Big on Alexa Bliss as well. 

-Is located in the Land of the Long White Cloud


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-I wonder if he was present during WM21 in the catacombs...

-Posts good match ups.

-Will eventually break kayfabe.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Doesn't want to see Natalya winning MITB

-Wants AJ to retain the title against Nakamura

-From Christchurch, New Zealand


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Currently online
- Sporting an even 1800 posts
- While making their way to the HOF


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Mario fan

-Has a good looking sig

-Making the grade


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Liked my post
- Also as a nice sig
- Wasn't quick with the reply


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*A video game player.

Still has a great signature. 

Has a unique username. *


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

makes decent posts worth reading

constantly types in red font which makes me squint

eye-catching sig


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

- Still has no avatar or a signature
- Getting close to 600 posts
- Joined in 2014


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

- is called zoom
- name rhymes with boom 
- boom boom shake shake the room


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

• Secretly doesn't want us to have fun.

• Got barraged with negs regarding Alexa Bliss.

• Knows how to rhyme. :monkey


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-Is FUN!
-Wants everyone to have fun.
- Killed TDL.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*
^^
Just ninjad me. :no:

Has a classic feel signature. :benson

Is from The catacombs beneath Staples Center. 


@Sol Katti ;
Pretty good at games on here. 

Chatbox regular. 

Has a very beautiful profile picture. *_


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Was nina'd to kingdom of hell
- Sonya Deville fan
- Was once bit by a chick vampire*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wf's biggest Taker fan

* Probably thinks he should retire

* Not paying much attention to wrestling these days*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Avoiding the list.

-May be upset that Peyton isn't in MITB.

-Peyton looks good in that Avatar.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Hoping Styles kicks Nak's ass at MITB
- Appreciates how good Peyton looks
- Has become a valued WF member in a short amount of time*


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

• Still not premium. :hmm:

• Should center his sig.

• Went horseback riding and used Bill the Pony.

Bah.

• Ninja'd me.

• Patiently awaiting for Ambrose.

• Went horseback riding and used Bill the Pony. :mj


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Is a fellow member of the LGBTQ+ community.
Otherwise seems to have a lot of views I agree with
Has a really cool avatar with a triforce in it.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Has Scottish ancestry :JLC3
Doesn't have any info in his "about me" section :beckywhat
Becky fan :becky


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Enjoyed the Charlotte/Becky backstage segment yesterday
- Always sends some great Taylor gifs
- Has over 13k profile visits


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Has more points than me :sadbecky
Has good taste in music :JLC3
Now knows one of my sister's dogs is named after Taylor Swift


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Looking forward to Charlotte vs Becky next week

-From Northern Ireland

-Would like it if Santana Garrett was signed by the WWE


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Recently liked my post
- Recently gave me rep
- Posted on this page once so far


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Posted once so far on this page as well

-Enjoys posting in this thread

-Has over 700 posts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-Tag Teaming With James Ellsworth
-A fan of Becky Lynch and Charlotte Flair
-Joined in 2017


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

- is new like some kind of noob
- has smaller balls than me (though of course this technically applies to everyone)
- username is some kind of gay code (i think, in a flippantly presumptuous kind of way, but more handsome)


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

• Feels it all in his bones.

• Plotting to kill another section of the forum.

• Needs Rachel Weisz.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Corrected me on the Chatbox and I will admit I was wrong.

Hell of a game player.

Got a new avatar. *_


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- The king of this thread
- The last one to post
- Somewhat pushing 10,000 posts


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Probably marks the fuck out when he hears this song






Has _'s in his username

Joined in January 2013


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Tyrion is the easiest one. 

- cheers Asuka
- loves GOT
- probably the most famous one here


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is a ninja
- Game of Thrones fan
- Doesn't posts much


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

- high post count to join date ratio
- cool avatar (Y)
- ''whored out on rep''


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Lifetime Premium Member
- Feels nostalgic
- ?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Believes in the myth about there being catacombs beneath the Staples Center
- Basil Gogos avatar
- Relatively new member


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has obviously never been to the catacombs beneath the Staples Center. 
- Big on Charlotte Flair.
- Seems like a lovely poster.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is a gigantic Asuka fan
Loves old monster movies
Only joined this year


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** N1 Charlotte hater :lol

* Probably hates Carmella just as much

* Found Laycool cringey*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- REALLY loves Peyton Royce.

- Located inside the Venus Fly Trap, presumably next to Seymour Krelborn.

- Is also keen on Kairi Sane.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Joined earlier this year

-Close to reaching 200 posts

-Lives in the catacombs beneath Staples Center


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Their first post on this page
- Gets confused for another poster
- Uncapitalized username


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Wonder if he likes birds :hmm:
- He thinks I'm aggressive
- He draws?*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Undertaker fan

-Knows Blue is the GOAT color.

-Will never favor wrestling over music.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

• Loves blue too.

• Is from CHCH.

• Refer above for his favorite... James Ellsworth.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Changed their avatar quite recently

- Likes to stand in front of a mirror for hours while laughing like Kefka






- Huge jRPG fan


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Likes Gothic themes stuff
- LOVES METAL!!!!
- Purple is his favorite color... I guess!*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*One of his favorite matches is HBK vs Razor Ramon. :benson

Music is his life. :fact

His favorite wrestler is The Undertaker. *_


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Have you ever noticed how nobody talks about Razor Ramon vs. Shawn Michaels - Summerslam 1995????
- I mean, the Wrestlemania match was awesome but their second match seems to be hid under the rug
- Fan of The Shield members*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Feels the same way about HBK vs Razor Ramon at Summerslam 1995.

Also loves Steve Austin vs Triple H in the Three Stages of Hell.

Probably likes the song shout. *_


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*AniMetal669amer

* Changed avi/sig combo

* Showing his admiration for Motley Crue

* Usually posts here at this hour

BTheVampireSlayer

* Graduated in the arts of ninja

* One of my best friends here

* Loves some Peyton in his visitor wall :grin2:

*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- You'd know the POWER of Motley Crue after listening to "Shout At The Devil" album... the greatest album of 1983
- Got ninja'd
- Will always favor Peyton than any female on the planet.*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Almost ninja'ed me but I was smart and refreshed the page to check first :lol
- Still using that blue font that is hard to read cos I'm using the dark skin
- Has a list of matches in his sig*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Shouts at the Devil
- Music lover
- Anime fan


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Didn't realise they got ninja'ed by me lol
- Likes old school movies
- Is a phantom*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Would love reenact Phantom of the Opera play with Dean Ambrose
- Wonder if he's a good singer
- Anyone on the planet should love that song. *


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Join Date: May 2006
Location: The 0.75 Gate of Hell
Posts: 3,065



AniMetal669amer said:


> *- You'd know the POWER of Motley Crue after listening to "Shout At The Devil" album... the greatest album of 1983*


Kill 'Em All is the greatest album of 1983. :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Digs Marvel movies
- Adores Game of Thrones
- Thinks Mark Hamill is the quintessential Joker.

And the greatest album of 1983 is Swordfishtrombones. :smile2:


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

• Listens to Music of the Night.

• Probably listens to the children of the night (what music they make).

• When watching Batman, listens to the Dark Knight. 

:monkey


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nope, it's Kill 'Em All.

Calls himself Phantomofthering, because you know, Phantom of the Opera, but wrestling...:side:

Like the Hounds of the Baskervilles movie. I've never seen it, but I have seen a Basil Rathbone film. 1939's Robin Hood. It's good stuff. Only movie I own older than The Godfather...I think.

Location: The catacombs beneath Staples Center (whatever that means)

EDIT - BAH. Of course.

Join Date: May 2014
Posts: 9,631
Points: 0


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Westworld fan
- Would love for Asuka to squash Carmella and win the title but is not optimistic about it happening
- Got the platinum for the new God of War


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> - Westworld fan
> - Would love for Asuka to squash Carmella and win the title but is not optimistic about it happening
> - Got the platinum for the new God of War


-Fellow Becky fan(good man)

-Probably wants Becky to beat Charlotte next week(I do too)

-large post count.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> -Fellow Becky fan(good man)
> 
> -Probably wants Becky to beat Charlotte next week(I do too)
> 
> -large post count.


- Closing in on 2000 posts

- Should know that I never want for Charlotte to lose a match , but I would be happy for Becky if she wins the briefcase at MITB

- Is, like I am, hoping for a good match between Becky/Charlotte next week


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that Becky has the worst chance to win MITB out of any competitor in the match. Even more than Lana, since Lana winning would generate a lot of shock value, and Naomi, even though she's never pushed tends to win a lot of things that she shouldn't. 

Has some art in his avatar that looks Japanese in nature, at least to my untrained eye.

Never wants Charlotte to lose a match, which means he/she wanted Asuka's streak to end, which means we may have a problem here. :avit:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Has a differing taste from me in not just wrestlers but also in ASOIAF characters

-Huge fan of Asuka

-Thinks Dean Ambrose is the best member of The Shield and I agree


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh, really, who are your ASOIAF favourites? Dany and Sansa? :side:

Should know that there aren't really any characters in ASOIAF that I can think of that I outright don't like, I think there might be 1 I'm struggling to think of, maybe 2, but in general, no. There's just ones I rate a lot higher than others. 

Recognizes the superiority of Dean Ambrose over Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns.

Probably wants to see Becky and Charlotte win the womens tag titles when they're introduced, if they're still happening.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

^Stannis Baratheon, Davos Seaworth, Eddard Stark and Catelyn Stark are some of my favorite characters.

-Doesn't think WWE think too highly of Kevin Owens

-Must be frustrated that TWOW is nowhere near its release

-Probably tired of Brock Lesnar's title reign at this point


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

emerald-fire said:


> ^Stannis Baratheon, Davos Seaworth, Eddard Stark and Catelyn Stark are some of my favorite characters.
> 
> -Doesn't think WWE think too highly of Kevin Owens
> 
> ...


Stannis, Davos and Ned? I fucking LOVE Stannis, Davos and Ned. Where the hell did you get that from? I'm not huge on Cat, but still, 3 out of 4.

Yeah, the Lannisters are my favourite overall House, and 3 of my top 5, but...still.

Join Date: Jan 2017
Posts: 1,810
Points: 24,439


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Stannis, Davos and Ned? I fucking LOVE Stannis, Davos and Ned? Where the hell did you get that from? I'm not huge on Cat, but still, 3 out of 4.


I was just referring to Tyrion. I don't like him all that much (I find his story interesting and his character witty but I dislike his personality) and I suppose he's probably your favorite character.


-Turns out some of our tastes do match :lol

-Regular poster in this thread

-Whored out on rep


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

He's my favourite in the books. Tywin is my favourite on the show, because Charles Dance gives the best performance I've ever seen. I did not like his book (or tv) arc after he's exiled, though. It kinda turfs out really hard after that, which is unfortunate. Hopefully it ends well.

Either way, should know that the difference of 1 character is not enough to say we have different taste in characters. 

Wrestlers on the other hand...

Orton fan

Styles fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Appreciates the greatness of Charles Dance.

- Not big on anime.

- Does NOT care for Io Shirai

And the Staples Center is where WWE shows are typically held in my neck of the woods. The catacombs... like the catacombs beneath the opera house.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, I don't know about the whole catacombs beneath the opera house thing.

Just confirmed he lives in LA.

Should know that I now want to know if sometimes he feels like he don't have a partner? Sometimes he feels like his only friend, is the city he lives in, the city of angels? :side:

Should know that my dislike for Io Shirai is more to do with threatening Asuka than herself. That said, I was not impressed with the clips I saw. I'm trying to watch a match between her and Kairi to see if it's good, but man, with Japanese commentary, it's tough. I can't really turn it down, because then I can't hear the crowd, and that detracts from it, etc. I'm gonna need to see her in WWE, but I didn't care for her offense.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Biggest Asuka fan on WF

-Loves Game of Thrones(it's a good show)

-Watched Infinity war X amount of times I presume.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't know if I'm the biggest fan. I'm certainly the most vocal about her push. It's hard to say I'm a bigger fan than people who followed all her Joshi work.

Should know that I've seen it 4 times. I want to see it 7 times in theaters, because I saw The Dark Knight 6 times in theaters, and I like Infinity War more, so in my OCD ass head, I have to prove my love to it by seeing it more times in theaters than TDK. I know it doesn't make sense. Like.....I'm totally happy with seeing it only 4 times, or even twice, but I feel like I have to go back. I have issues.

Thinks GOT is a good show. 

Tag Teaming With James Ellsworth.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

- Used to be a Wade Barrett fan
- Also used to be a Damien Sandow fan
- From Canada


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Likes nude models.

Is a mystery.

Resides from nowhere (Nowhere, Kansas? :hmm


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nostalgia said:


> - Used to be a Wade Barrett fan
> - Also used to be a Damien Sandow fan
> - From Canada


Not used to be, I still am. I just don't talk about them because I don't follow anybody outside of WWE. If they came back to WWE I'd go back to complaining about Vince not pushing them just like I did back then.

- Star Wars fan

- Joined in 2014

- Heartless nobody


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Hates the Queen Charlotte, guess that makes us mortal enemies 
- Fellow Game of Thrones fan
- Probably would like it if Thanos ends up winning in the end


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

- Should know that I wouldn't like it if Thanos won in the end, because that's not proper storytelling. The villain may be a better character, but he still needs to lose when it's his time to lose.

- Should also know that WWE needs to knock it off with calling every female wrestler a queen. It's annoying as hell. And for that matter, any other royal title.

- Somehow has more points than me, despite the fact that you can't spend points, and I should theoretically have acrued far more.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Writes essays to everyone above him
- Cannot wait for GOT in 2019
- Fan of Braun Strowman*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has a pentagram in his avatar 
Joined the forum May 2006
3065 posts



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Not used to be, I still am. I just don't talk about them because I don't follow anybody outside of WWE. If they came back to WWE I'd go back to complaining about Vince not pushing them just like I did back then.


Yeah, I just meant it in the way that they are not employed by the company now - so they won't be talked about or be a current favourite.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** About to reach 1k points

* Loves Bella Hadid

* Joined 15 days after my 21st birthday*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Loves the goddess in Peyton Royce. kada

Probably wishes that Zayn will not be jobbing at Money In The Bank. :fact

Loves him some Iconics. :fact*_


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Located in Ravenswood

- Keen on Cordelia Chase 

- A Sonya Deville fan :becky2


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Located in Ravenswood
> 
> - Keen on Cordelia Chase
> 
> - A Sonya Deville fan <img src="http://i.imgur.com/HnWSd39.png" border="0" alt="" title="becky2" class="inlineimg" />


-The elusive poster of WF.

-Will break kayfabe soon enough.

-May be in possession of Undertaker's mask from 95.....


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Knows about Undertaker's Phantom-of-the-Opera's mask
- Watches SD for AJ
- Making a name for himself since March... not bad*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-New Avatar

-Praised me in a way(cheers)

-May have forgotten Becky is on SD too?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

- AJ Styles fan 
- Has made some decent thread topics 
- Only joined the forum a few months ago


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Has exactly 1,000 points
- Might have sigs turned off as they don't have one
- Joined around Christmas in 2011*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Misses Ambrose
- Shield girl forever
- Can't wait to see Brock disposed*


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- First post o this page
- Was the only post on this page
- The 300th reply in this thread


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-loves Mario.

-Probably prefers Nintendo over Sega.

-A regular in this thread.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

- Still new to the ChatBox crew 
- Has over 1,900 posts
- Is an Alexa Bliss and AJ Styles fan


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Closing in on 400 posts
- Recently posted a picture that relates to their username
- Sporting a CJ made sig


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Corrected me on his Charlotte preference.

-Still supports Becky?

-Unique Avatar at least to me.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- New member who seems to be cool
- Would probably like it if Styles and Bliss were on the same show
- Prolific poster, closing in on 2k posts


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

- Recently gave me a like and rep for my post in the "10 Favorite albums" thread
- Huge fan of Roman Reigns
- Is closing in on 14,000 posts


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Zoom said:


> - Recently gave me a like and rep for my post in the "10 Favorite albums" thread
> - Huge fan of Roman Reigns
> - Is closing in on 14,000 posts


Likes Pokémon
Likes CM Punk
Joined almost 18 months ago.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_One of my homies. 

Is a fan of Nia Jax. 

Fllow 11'er. :benson_


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Regular in the Celebs section

-Huge fan of Ashley Benson

-Recognizes Sonya Deville has huge potential


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Been a year
- Big time AJ Styles fan
- LIKES MEGADETH!!!*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Must also like MEGADETH!!!, given his enthusiasm for typing it.

Apparently is named Simon, based on his signature.

Loves anime, which is a subset of pop culture that I'd love to get interested in, but just can't.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Has an interest in Anime to a degree

-Could try Naruto maybe.....or Bleach?

-Well known poster on WF.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that I literally just said I didn't have an interest in anime. I said I'd LIKE to have an interest, but I can't get one, because.....I just don't like it. I'd also like to have an interest in Roman Reigns, but I don't. I don't want to feel like I'm missing out on something that everybody enjoys, but yeah, no good. I don't like the character designs, the outfits, they're very weird, I don't speak Japanese, so right off the bat, that kinda kills it dead, since I don't want horrible English dubbing, or English subtitles.

No, to get into it, I'd have to learn Japanese, which I would be very much in favor of doing if it were possible, but it's not. My dumb ass couldn't even learn French, much less Japanese. Even then, it may not take, who knows. Unfortunately, there's no such thing as universal translators.

Thinks AJ Styles is showing the world what truly phenomenal looks like. Maybe the world, certainly not me.

Favourite(s): Refer above


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Big Bray Wyatt fan.
Wanted Constantine as a character in Injustice despite Constantine spending almost no time in his stories actually fighting.
LOVES reminding everybody in almost every thread how he doesn't think AJ is a top-level wrestling talent (lol.)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Join Date: Sep 2016
Posts: 4,567
Points: 15,493



> Wanted Constantine as a character in Injustice despite Constantine spending almost no time in his stories actually fighting.


Yeah, and he was one of the most requested characters, so clearly I'm not alone. Who gives a shit if he fights in his stories or not? This is a game that's based in ridiculousness. Catwoman can physically hurt Darkseid with her claws and your main sticking point is that it's too ridiculous for Constantine to be a playable character? Work it into the storyline why he can fight, it's not that hard. Also, Constantine can fight depending on the writer. It's not like he even has to have a giant list of combos. Captain Cold doesn't, he has almost none.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Doesn't seem to understand that a dude sat on a floor chanting makes for a very boring video game character.
Seems to be a bit salty over his lack of understanding.
Gets WAY too emotional on this forum :lmao


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-A Top poster on WF

-A fellow conspirator of the Biscuits saga around here?

-Has one of the more appealing usernames I've seen here.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Apparently involved in some sort of biscuit conspiracy :hmm
Becky fan :JLC3
Loves sequels


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Likes when I mention him in Tenille, Becky, Mickie or Santana posts in the WoW section

* Not as active as he used to :mj2

* Hoping that Becky kicks Charlotte's ass this Tuesday :becky*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Misses me








King of the Peyton thread (Y)
Wishes he could be Tye Dillinger for a day


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- One of the GOAT posters here
- Will pre-order Red Dead Redemption 2 as soon as it becomes available
- Looking forward to the Charlotte vs Becky match next week


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Does it with Flair.

-Has a groovy avatar.

- This dude's into metal!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Lives in Los Angeles

-Sigs are usually posters of horror movies

-Recently crossed 200 posts


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Rust in Peace by Megadeth is their favorite album *\m/*
- Would probably like a proper and long term feud between Styles and Orton
- Closing in on 25k points


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Has fantastic taste in music albums too

-Fellow Charlotte Flair fan

-Doesn't have a sig


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Should know that I like that AJ Styles is a fan of retro games!!
- Probably, headbangs on Rust In Piece which is an outstanding album
- Understands that MEGADETH!!! >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Metallicrap*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is sweating bullets.
- Is angry again.
- Knows that peace sells.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Is sweating bullets.
> - Is angry again.
> - Knows that peace sells.


Fan of jap women.
Fan of Alice Cooper.
Fan of.Horror monsters


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wants to see Nia destroying Ronda

* Getting ready for the next womens ranking

* Is gonna quote this if he is the next poster on this thread*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Hopes Peyton interferes in the Women's MITB to get air time.

-The only Peyton mega fan that I know on here.

-Got me instead of @zrc to reply.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Would've killed to see Bliss and Styles team up in the Mixed Match Challenge.

- Thinks Linkin Park is pretty neat. 

- Is a phenomenal poster.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is friends with a Foreign Object
- Closing in on 2k points
- Should know that the remains of Rasputin IS the secret the Catacombs beneath Staples Center are hiding


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

• Hates sigs.

• Needs to try out Fire Emblem.

• Loves metal and its million subgenres.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

- recognises that new vegas is the best fallout game

- likes star wars

- has an enjoyable purple title


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Does not likes avatars or sigs by the looks of it
- Knew beforehand that they would make post #336 of this thread
- Has been here for almost 4 years


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Doesn't like Alexa Bliss(damn)

-Probably prefers Workrate over anything else(guess)

-Belives Hogan isn't relevant in this day and age.

Whoops edit.

-Charlotte Fan.

-Probably wants The Queen to beat The Lasskicker this tuesday.

-Cool poster.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Confusingly both a Styles (amazing talent) and Bliss (no talent) fan.
Is very active judging by the post count
Probably has an accent I'd find hilarious like most New Zealanders.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- FUCKING HATES COLDSUCK!!! I meant, Coldplay
- Fan of BRAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN!!!
- Soon to be besties*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Follows The Undertaker on Instagram
- Hasn't posted his top 10 albums on the thread
- Metalhead \m/


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Recently gave me a green rep

-Likes posting in this thread

-Also a regular poster in the Celebs section


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

• Should know that I have a new album for him to listen to. :benson

• Has a great avatar.

• Does \m/ a lot.

:lauren

• Likes Charlotte and Becky's friendship.

• Has a username that paints a pretty picture in my mind.

• Is in a tag team with Ellsworth.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Got ninja'd

* Is a heartless nobody

* Got rid of their sig*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Rocking a Peyton Royce signature like always

-Has a motivational quote included in the sig

-Awaiting Ambrose's return


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

A Fan of the color Green judging by the name
Member for over a year
Likes parodies based on the signature


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Fellow Bliss Fan.

-Firm believer in WWE's Goddess.

-Draws some pretty cool art that we need to see more of.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> -Fellow Bliss Fan.
> 
> -Firm believer in WWE's Goddess.
> 
> -Draws some pretty cool art that we need to see more of.


Teaming with Ellsworth.
Still has a stupid name, still think you're alright though. 
Likes Linkin Park.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Nia Fan

-Appreciate the honest opinion(I want to change it but can't use paypal)

-Hoping Nia retains at MITB(Glad she turned back Heel)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

- Would likely love to see a WWE Title feud between AJ Styles and Daniel Bryan
- Can probably guess who he wants to win the women's MITB match
- Quite an active poster


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Bella Hadid fan(?)
- Closing in on 8k posts
- Formerly known as rise


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Was the only post on this page
- Still not reaping the benefits
- Makes up for it in other ways


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Make_The_Grade said:


> - Was the only post on this page
> - Still not reaping the benefits
> - Makes up for it in other ways


Pretty low post count for a half decade'r.
Makes the grade.
Is apparently shy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- A Nia Jax fan.

- Does those groovy Favourite Female threads

- Always quotes in this thread.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Wears a mask
- Have the hots for Christine
- Hides under the ring*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Believes MITB is more relevant than Survivor Series.

-His music is too dark for my taste lol.

-Frequent poster in this thread.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Closing in on 2000 posts

-Huge fan of Alexa Bliss

-Wants to see AJ Styles retain his title at MITB


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Becky Lynch fan so obviously an awesome person.
Charlotte Flair fan, so even more of an awesome person.
AJ Styles fan, this guy is definitely an awesome person.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Braun fan.

- Digs older films.

- Eater of biscuits.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Braun fan.
> 
> - Digs older films.
> 
> - Eater of biscuits.


Learning to break kayfabe.
Been here 5 months.
Knows I do favourite female rankings.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Does favourite female rankings.

Likes every post in said thread, even if they don't put Asuka at #1.

Is probably the forums biggest Nia Jax fan.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Probably still playing and exploring in God of War
- Feels Io Shirai threatens Asuka's position
- Closing in on 40k points


----------



## Microsoft_Sam (Feb 26, 2018)

-Woke AF

-Knows their stuff

-Has an awesome avatar


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

• Banned.

• Moron'd.

• Perma'd?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Heartless Nobody

- Colorful character

- Likely in possession of all three pieces of the Triforce.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Papa Shango fan.

-A good sparring partner in the wrestlers vs thread.

-Didn't expect me to pick Sonya over Asuka.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

- Has a location suspiciously similar to the banned user above
- Into old horror films, it seems
- Consider that, name is presumably from some movie or something

- From Christchurch, I knew someone who moved to Christchurch, she was nice.
- Your name itself is three things about you
- Sig is probably from Google Images


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> -*Papa Shango fan.*
> 
> -A good sparring partner in the wrestlers vs thread.
> 
> -Didn't expect me to pick Sonya over Asuka.


Damn skippy!



V. Skybox said:


> - Has a location suspiciously similar to the banned user above
> - Into old horror films, it seems
> - Consider that, name is presumably from some movie or something


Yeah. I made a joke about him not being a Phantom right before he got banned and he added that.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

V. Skybox said:


> - Has a location suspiciously similar to the banned user above
> - Into old horror films, it seems
> - Consider that, name is presumably from some movie or something
> 
> ...




-Likes ass

-Been on this forum since 4 years

-Closing in on 800 posts


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Probably happy about the SmackDown! match between Charlotte and Becky.
Has a lot of rep points
Has posted before me twice now, making me have to edit my post to a new user criteria.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Loves metal *\m/*
- One of the good new members of the forum
- Closing in on 300 posts


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Close to 14,000 posts
Hopes Reigns faces Lesnar at Summerslam
Metal fan


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Used to rep SMRPG, now seems to be repping GTAIV.

#TeamFEET

Hates Firefox.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably didn't like to see Charlotte losing tonight

* Loves white ropes :grin2:

* Does the Bliss Hole Theory threads*


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

- Doesn't support the other half of the IIconics :<
- Is a fly, judging by the location
- Liker of Kairi Sane (has taste)

A fourth: should start playing Mafia (and that goes for all of you)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Has made Lucky 777 posts
- Velvet Sky fan
- Whatever it is, they think that's the way it has to be


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

V. Skybox said:


> - Doesn't support the other half of the IIconics :<
> - Is a fly, judging by the location
> - Liker of Kairi Sane (has taste)
> 
> A fourth: should start playing Mafia (and that goes for all of you)


-Admires Velvet Sky and her butt.

-A mafia regular

-doesn't realise I don't understand the fundamentals of the mafia games..... until now.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Does not appreciate the perfection of Papa Shango, but is forgiven.

- Loves both Styles and Bliss, but prefers Styles.

- Is likely affiliated with the Umbrella Corporation.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Doesn't know Shango scared me as a kid lol.

-Mick Foley Mark

-Coming into his own on WF(good job)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Happy with Becky's win on SmackDown

-Would be happy if she could win again at MITB

-May be conflicted on whether to support Alexa or Becky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

emerald-fire said:


> -Happy with Becky's win on SmackDown
> 
> -Would be happy if she could win again at MITB
> 
> -May be conflicted on whether to support Alexa or Becky


Emeralds on fire.
A bro.
Voted for his favourite WWE women.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Posts a lot in the wrestling women threads
Has a terrifying picture of Nia in his avatar
Is apparently a HOF inductee with rep (though I have no real idea what that means in real terms or what order those titles go in so that might not be as impressive as it sounds :lol )


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

RavishingRickRules said:


> Posts a lot in the wrestling women threads
> Has a terrifying picture of Nia in his avatar
> Is apparently a HOF inductee with rep (though I have no real idea what that means in real terms or what order those titles go in so that might not be as impressive as it sounds  )


Should vote for.his favourite females (if you haven't already).

Named after a true legend. 

I think the HOF thing is based on green rep points you've got. Here's mine


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Marks for Nia Jax
Is a big mark for women wrestling in general
Tends to buy the new WWE game every year


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Doesn't have a sig
- Question things
- His previous name was "rise"*


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Has modified his sig
- Music will always be life to him
- Recently pasted 12 years


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Mario Fan.

-Probably killed Bowser for good.

-Don't see him much outside this particular thread.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Annoyed that Rusev is still heel

-Likes Linkin Park's music

-May watch Cricket (since location is New Zealand)


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Frequents WOW thread.

-Believes Sasha and Roode need a Heel turn(Agreed)

-Has a sick username(Emerald Fire sounds cool to me in some way)

PS-I hate Cricket lol, I only like Pro Wrestling where I'm from.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has had three things listed by me before.

- Was frightened by Papa Shango as a child, which is as it should be.

- Probably did not like the ending of Resident Evil 5.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Fan of the Universal monster movies
- He's the son of Frankenstein
- Lives underneath the Staples Center... deep*


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- There first post on this page
- Is slipping
- and also not online at the moment


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Cool avatar
Low post count for his time on the site
Pokemon fan (assuming)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Likes Braun Strowman

-Joined this forum almost 2 years ago

-Fan of Rick Rude


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Name reminds me of Green Lantern
Becky Fan  
A HOF inductee on rep


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-The poster who Rules all?

-Has the best Braun avatar.

-Made some good counter points in fanbase thread earlier.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Anime fan
Pretty sure is somewhat younger than me because doesn't know anime characters that were huge when I was a teenager
Racking up those posts, will likely have more than me in a month or two


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- BRAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN fan
- As well as Rick Rude
- Perhaps, wants to see Braun vs. Ellsworth again at Wrestlemania *


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

-Likes Anime
-Likes Metal
-Likes Wrestling
-Likes Games(Why not add 1 more).


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Has good taste in Women's wrestling.

-Believes HBK should return to retire Undertaker(interesting)

-Would prefer to say 4 or more things rather than 3 about the above poster.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Regular in the Fantasy & Games section

-Finds it annoying that one has to wait 60 seconds between making posts

-Has a cool avatar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Active in the game threads.

- Becky Lynch fan

- Brings us (Emerald) FIRE.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Edited the previous post

-Likes posting pictures to go with posts

-Joined earlier this year


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

emerald-fire said:


> -Edited the previous post
> 
> -Likes posting pictures to go with posts
> 
> -Joined earlier this year


Supports Liverpool.
Might watch the world cup.
Still a bro.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Cool poster

-Looking forward to Nia Jax vs Ronda Rousey

-Makes the "Favorite superstars" threads (Y)


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Believes Babyfaces can be credible MITB holders.

-Fellow Becky Mark? 

-Posted before me in the first word thread.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is a Becky mark.

- Wanted me to choose between Andre and Asuka. That's just cruel.

- Is probably mean to Jill Valentine.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Posts a lot in this section of the forum
Joined in January 2018
Has a pretty cool username


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Secret title

-Game thread Vet

-Wouldn't mind Elias winning the IC title at MITB.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Probably likes lamb :hmm
From the same country as EM & AG
Hoping Becky becomes the new Miss MITB :becky


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Always gives the best reps
Another one of the awesome people who loves Becky
Makes a lot of sigs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Anime lover.
- Braun fan. 
- Seems groovy.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Anime lover.
> - Braun fan.
> - Seems groovy.


Seems cool. 
Probably listened to Rammstein. 
Now knows I dont care for Nia vs Ronda.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

zrc said:


> Seems cool.
> Probably listened to Rammstein.
> Now knows I dont care for Nia vs Ronda.


makes fairly decent posts

unfortunately is a fan of nia 'the real excellence of execution' jax

is/was a gangrel fan?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has no avatar
The 89 in his username may be his birth year
Joined the forum in July 2014


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Has no avatar
> The 89 in his username may be his birth year
> Joined the forum in July 2014


Approaching 8k posts. 
Likes Canadian wrestlers.
Knows the person who does me next will mention Nia Jax AGAIN!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Is correct that I would indeed mention his favorite.

-Nia Jax supporter

-Creator of the nomination threads that I find entertaining.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- I can tell that you are a Resident Evil fan 
- "How the fuck did he know???"
- Loves to Game!!*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Favorite match type is Hell in a Cell

-Favorite Ladder match of all time is Shawn Michaels vs Razor Ramon

-Might have also liked Jericho vs Benoit (Royal Rumble 2001) since it's up there with the best ladder matches of all time


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Very active in wow/celebs :JLC3
Would love to share a cuppa with Bex & Charlotte :becky2
Supports the same football team as Brock & half my friends/family


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likely wants WWE to book Becky better
Was the reason why I googled Leanna Decker, I had no idea who she was before :shrug
Good all around poster (Y)


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Never mind.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Nia Jax Fan
- Will likely publish the favorite female results soon
- Is probably looking forward to more news about the next WWE game


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Nostalgia*

Lives on the coast :JLC3
Not a fan of visitor messages
Knows Tayto cheese & onion > Walkers 

*zrc*

Stuck to a deadline for the first time ever :yay
Will probably watch that Piper Niven documentary
Sick of people mentioning Nia Jax, when they list 3 things about him :jericho2

*Dolorian*

WF's biggest Tori Black fan
Would like to be trapped in an lift with Taylor Swift & Charlotte
Was probably as surprised as me when Becky/Charlotte ended clean :beckywhat



zrc said:


> Never mind.


:beckyhi


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Named things about multiple posters
- Defied zrc's request
- Not as active as once was


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Make_The_Grade said:


> - Named things about multiple posters
> - Defied zrc's request
> - Not as active as once was


Plays Pokémon.
Rocks the Mario and the Luigi. 
Don't think I've seen him post in any other thread.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Just changed his/her avatar to Ruby Riott.

Perhaps in an effort to have people forget they're a Nia fan when she gets her arm broken by Ronda in a 30 second squash at MITB. :side:

Doesn't vote for Becky in the favourite female threads because she's going to win anyway, which begs the question of why even make them? ~_~

Has been a member for most of the decade.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Named 4 things about the above user
- Fan of Thanos
- Likes wrestler's personalities than what they do inside the ring
- Used to be a big JBL fan *


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Was wrong about the first point. 

I didn't list four things. I merely added an addendum to the first point. Like this. 

Wasn't wrong about the other points.

Has a 9 instead of a g in his username.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks Tywin Lannister is pretty boss.

- Mark Hamill is his Joker of choice. 

- Needs to start respecting Mothra.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

-Needs to start watching movies that were made after 1930.

- Loves Phantom of the Opera.

- Fellow Asuka fan.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- I think he once said that he wants to get into Anime... I guess, I could recommend you "Attack on Titan". You might like this show. It's kinda the closes thing as a Anime version of Game of Thrones... not the story, though, but once you'd start watching it, you'd kinda sense something like that.
- Big time gamer
- Older than I am joining this forum*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Called me a big time gamer. I don't know about that. I don't play many titles, though I like to play a lot. If I was a big time gamer, I'd be playing Fortnite.

Should know I did say I want to get into Anime, but nothing is going to work. I can't get into it, I don't like the art form. I just want to because I feel like I'm missing something. It's something beloved by millions of people. I'd like to.....but I'm not going to. Same as Star Trek, same as AJ Styles, a bunch of other stuff.

Loves music.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Obvious Game of Thrones fan
Part of the lifetime premium club
Has more posts (87,630) than days (roughly 5110 days) as a member


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Likes BLACK METAL!!!!!!!!!!! \m/
- THAT'S THE FUCKING SPIRIT!!!
- 



 HAIL SATAN!!!!*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- This dude's into metal!









- Anime lover.

- Continues to pester Satan.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Loves Asuka

-No doubt surprised with some of my choices in the VS thread.

-May have owned one of Asuka's masks.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I'm no longer shocked, just disappointed. 










- Is a worthy and most excellent opponent.

- REALLY loves Alexa Bliss and Becky Lynch.

PS I own three Asuka masks. They really cover up the ol' deformity.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Making a name of himself
- Wears masks everywhere
- Loves old school horror movies*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Is named Simon

-Loves music, anime and video games

-Previous username was MusicReignsWrestling


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Will soon turn Heel by title.

-After that MITB holders are better suited for Heels.

-Is not a premium member aswell as me.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*AJ Styles fan. 

Alexa Bliss lover. 

Has a awesome signature. *


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

• Should pick one sig. :benson

• Likes Tifa Lockhart.

• Probably has a trillion dollars in GTA Online.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Nice looking avatar.

-Wants me to change my username(I can't?)

-Heartless to Heavenly.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Thinks The Rock is better than Bret Hart

-Enjoyed Chris Jericho's most recent WWE run

-Doesn't understand why Vince McMahon is so petty


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- First person I've named 3 things about in quite awhile
- Loves it when Charlotte & Becky interact
- Likely missing one Randall Orton*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is located in New Zealand.

- Still waiting on that Deano return...

- Wants me to believe in the Shield, bitch.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

- likes asuka 

- likes phantom of the opera

- likes ancient movies

mostly the first one tho


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tag89 said:


> - likes asuka
> 
> - likes phantom of the opera
> 
> ...


The 89 might be his birth year.
650 posts.
Been here almost 4 yonks.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Maxine fan. 

One of my homies. :fact

Palying Backstage Politics. *_


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

uses italics and red font on here in order to simulate what it's like to have a real life identity

apparently likes ALL the female wrestlers apart from maybe one or two but fuck it he probably likes them too because why not

is probably like 50 years old or something if his enduring affection for Buffy the lesbian demon fucker is anything to go by


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

was a terrible debater

i was better and even showed it in MY FIRST EVER debate against him(3-0 sweep)

i should have won the 2nd debate too


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*His favorite sports team is the LA Lakers. 

Has been here for 9 years. 

A interesting poster. *


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Prefers Cordelia to Buffy (Y)

Has a neck injury :hogansun

A nice addition to the mafia section :brodgers


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*He's from England. 

Is a very experienced Mafia Player. 

Is a great person to talk to. *_


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Charisma Carpenter, Ashley Benson, and Laura Prepon #1 Fan!

- Probably enjoyed Angel.

- Appears to be an Asuka fan as well. Groovy.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

• Is the third person after Austin Powers and Ash Williams to say "groovy" in modern times. :hmm:

• Changed their sig recently.

• Probably gets annoyed when people refer to the monster as "Frankenstein."


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

made a doodle page

wont tell me the why behind the doodle thing

annoying the hell out of me as a result :no:


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Unfamiliar poster to me.

-Perhaps could give @Phantom a run for his $ with his Magic tricks.

-A post count veteran.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Been here three months and already turned heel
- Sig still isn't centered
- From the same place as Ambrose Girl


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

@Styles#Bliss-Nz

-Prefers SmackDown over Raw, I guess

-Would like to see AJ get better storylines in the future

-Regular poster in this thread


EDIT @Make_The_Grade

-Ninja'd me 

-Just like an RKO, it was outta nowhere

-Like me, not a premium member


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- The first person I ninja'd in a while
- No longer has the "Bludgeon Sisters" in their sig
- Still has Charlotte and Becky though


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- A regular contributor to this thread.

- Steven Universe fan.

- Most likely a gamer.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Is becoming a regular
- Sig also isn't centered
- Less than a year old


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Maybe owns a Switch
- Has nightmares over Super Mario Level 4-2
- Pokemon trainer*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Located in the 0.75 Gate of Hell

- Named Simon?

- Believes that music, anime, and video games are superior to wrestling.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- I mean, yeah... aren't horror movies more entertaining that wrestling nowadays?
- Would likely enjoy the originals of certain horror movies than the crappy remakes?
- Fan of the 1980's The Blob (Yup, that's a remake from the 1950's one) but still fucking awesome.*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Enjoys horror movies
- Thinks a lot of stuff beats wrestling
- But still has a list of the best matches ever*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** One of the few people who prefers RAW over SD

* Mostly because all the Shield guys are there

* Usually the only positive person in the RAW thread :lol*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Likes SD more than Raw
- Has most his favorites on SD
- Must've watched Okada vs. Omega 17*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loves The Blob (1988). Great film, but my heart belongs to the 1958 film.

- Shawn Michaels fan.

- He's the one they call D℞. Feelgood..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Has become a regular of this thread
- Lives like the Phantom of the Opera below the Staples Center
- Has a lot of rep for only 200 posts*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Missing Dean Ambrose like hell

-Will be heartbroken if/when Ambrose smashes Seth Rollins' back with a chair

-Probably owns a lot of Shield merch


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Will RKO posters outta nowhere.

-Believes Lashley should have his former theme song.

-Tagged me(Thanks)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is likely tired of reading 3 things from me.

- Y2J fan.

- Possibly excited for the Resident Evil 2 remake.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Old school wrestling fan
- Deals with black magic
- Should watch Perfect Blue (Yes, it is an Anime but a good horror/thriller Anime)*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Ruler of Hell(potentially)

-Blue Font still going strong.

-Lives and breathes Music.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

• Has a fun, new Jericho avatar.

• Turned heel on Ellsworth.

• Rooting for AJ on Sunday.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sol Katti said:


> • Has a fun, new Jericho avatar.
> 
> • Turned heel on Ellsworth.
> 
> • Rooting for AJ on Sunday.


Been here 4 years.
Over 9500 posts.
Got bored so opened a finisher thread.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

AniMetal669amer said:


> *
> - Should watch Perfect Blue (Yes, it is an Anime but a good horror/thriller Anime)*


Oh, I have! Brilliant! It's basically an anime giallo film. I am a huge fan of Satoshi Kon's work.

Anyway...

- Gangrel fan. Excellent.

- Tamina fan.

- Playing backstage politics.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Their first post on this page
- Is into anime
- As well as horror/thriller


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Is on a different page setup than me cos it isn't a new page for me :lol
- Might be buying those new Poke games for the Switch?
- Will eventually reach 1000 posts*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Will mark out when the Lunatic Fringe returns.

-Fellow Kiwi.

-Easygoing poster.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nearly ninja'd me.

- Likes Becky over Kairi...










- Recently drank a Pepsi.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Has a new sig

-Loves Japanese Women wrestlers.

-Should know I have a soft spot for Asuka Sama even if she isn't my favorite.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Claims to have a soft spot for "Asuka Sama" even if she isn't your favourite. Is that the good Asuka or some Anime character? :side:

Has a Chris Jericho avatar in the style of Uncle Sam.

His post was liked by PhantomoftheRing


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Notorious poster(But a good one)

-Is suspicious of my fondness for Asuka(Yes it's the same one you like but I gave her an honorific)

-Didn't agree with Vickie being a natural heat magnet.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion:

- His post was liked by PhantomoftheRing.

- Thinks Infinity War is the best Marvel film.

- Stone Cold fan.

Styles#Bliss-Nz:

- Successfully ninja'd me.

- Likes the right Asuka.

- Should know that liking Lioness Asuka is also acceptable.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Loves the film Carrie

Loves the Phantom of the Opera

Loves old movies



Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> -Notorious poster(But a good one)
> 
> -Is suspicious of my fondness for Asuka(Yes it's the same one you like)
> 
> -Didn't agree with Vickie being a natural heat magnet.


Well, she should be your favourite. She has more charisma than all your favourites combined (and all of mine). :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows what's up when it comes to Asuka.

- Does NOT know what's up when it comes to Godzilla.

- Had this done by me a few minutes ago.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is wrong that I don't know what's up with Godzilla. I do. Nothing. :shrug

Has far more than 245 posts, but they don't register because the post count doesn't go up in word games.

Join date: Jan 2018


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Loves the film Carrie
> 
> Loves the Phantom of the Opera
> 
> ...


I'm okay with that.
:becky


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Join Date: Mar 2018
Location: CHCH, New Zealand
Favourite(s): Refer above



Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> I'm okay with that.
> :becky


But I'm sure you're not ok with Becky's career compared to Asuka's. :becky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> *Is wrong that I don't know what's up with Godzilla. I do. Nothing. :shrug*
> 
> Has far more than 245 posts, but they don't register because the post count doesn't go up in word games.
> 
> Join date: Jan 2018


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Join Date: Mar 2018
> Location: CHCH, New Zealand
> Favourite(s): Refer above
> 
> ...


I'm definitely okay with Becky beating Charlotte via submission
:becky2

Just like Asuka did oh wait.......:grin2:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> I'm definitely okay with Becky beating Charlotte via submission
> :becky2
> 
> Just like Asuka did oh wait.......:grin2:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


>


Nice dragon. Let me just go grab something...












Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> I'm definitely okay with Becky beating Charlotte via submission
> :becky2
> 
> Just like Asuka did oh wait.......:grin2:


Congratulations, she did something that Natalya, the woman who used to have a farting gimmick has done. In a tv match that's already forgotten. Call me when Becky wins a Royal Rumble.

Asuka will be beating Charlotte at SummerSlam, as well.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

PhantomoftheRing said:


>


But it's 2 vs 1....:O


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nice dragon. Let me just go grab something...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'mon dude it's just a little jab lol.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that I'm a harsh defender of my favourites and when people jab at them, I go on offense. 

Has an AJ Styles sig.

Probably won't be very happy on Sunday night when either Miz or Samoa Joe are the new WWE Champion.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-A harsh defender of his favorites(Fair point)

-Probably expects Joe to cash in instead of Miz or either one.

-Tolerates Charisma above all else I presume.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I expect whichever of them wins to cash in and win after the Last Man Standing match.

Should know that my general standard for who I like is mic skills, but there are a few exceptions. Charisma is a necessity, but it's not always the sole barometer. Nakamura, for example, is very charismatic, but I couldn't care less about him. In the case of Asuka, it's charisma that, to me, and maybe only to me, is comparable to the likes of Austin and Rock, but it's also her ability to emote and communicate with facial expressions, her unique sense of style on a roster where everybody looks and feels exactly the same, her aura of being a badass, and while it wouldn't be enough on its own merits, when you combine the entire package, her in ring work is exactly the way I like somebody to wrestle. I'm big on kicks and submissions, which is what she does. It also doesn't hurt that she's extremely attractive, at least to me. :shrug It's a nice bonus.

Doesn't have the maximum level of rep.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Will likely appreciate the new Asuka photos in this set:









https://www.wwe.com/worldwide/gallery/superstar-soccer-world-cup-2018-lana-paige-iiconics-asuka-dasha-photos#fid-40231081

- Charles Dance fan. Good man.

- Should know that the new Death Battle made me sad. :crying:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fate won? YEEEEES! I'll go watch it now. I didn't think they'd be that smart.

Also, let me say one more thing about why I'm so high on Asuka, because I forgot to mention it during my original post. Another thing I appreciate, in addition to all her positive qualities as a performer, she seems to have an unflappable confidence. Nothing at all really bothers her, or if it does, she's an expert at not showing it. She also seems like a highly professional, model employee who tirelessly works to promote the WWE brand. Even though we may hate WWE and say they don't deserve that kind of loyalty, it's nice to see.

Should know that while I do like the photos, I do feel like Asukas look tends to fluctuate a lot based on how she's made up, and however they've made her up in those photos, while it's still good, is my least favourite look. It looks like they worked on her to get her ready for a photo shoot. I prefer this type of look:



If you don't like that, I don't know what to tell you. 

Is correct that I do very much enjoy the acting of Charles Dance. 

Didn't like the new Death Battle.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> *Fate won? YEEEEES! I'll go watch it now. I didn't think they'd be that smart.
> *












- Should know that I do love that look.

- Apparently a Doctor Fate fan.

- Should know that the Strange of the 1970s would've destroyed Fate.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


>


*FATE WILL NOT SPARE YOU!*

Even though I very much love Doctor Strange and the Marvel properties, I am a DC guy at heart. Granted, I won't take every DC character over the Marvel equivalent, but my general preference is DC, and Doctor Fate imo is just cooler than Doctor Strange. He's my main in Injustice, partly for gameplay reasons, but partly because he really won me over with his badass style.

Likes Doctor Strange more than Doctor Fate

Should know that I'm going to look through the Death Battles and see who's ahead between DC and Marvel when they've gone head to head. At first it was definitely Marvel, because I complained about that a lot, but after Flash beat Quicksilver, Diana beat Thor (which I didn't like), and now Fate beats Strange, I think DC is winning again.

Should know that Ryu is fighting Jin in the next Death Battle. I assume that Ryu is going to win, but I know nothing about Tekken (or Street Fighter, lol)



> - Should know that the Strange of the 1970s would've destroyed Fate.


I've listened to debates on this, and it seems like people generally believe Fate to be the stronger of the two, but it depends on the version. Apparently, the classic version of Fate could beat Silver Age Superman without even breaking a sweat, and Silver Age Superman was pretty much god. He once sneezed and wiped out an entire solar system.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Definitely depends on which version you're going by. At their strongest, I would say that they're on par with each other. Both are ridiculously powerful. However, Fate at his weakest could easily defeat Strange at his weakest. 

Strange was my favorite comic book hero as a kid, so I'm biased towards him. 

- Should know that Fate is my 4th favorite character in Injustice 2. I do play as him often.

- Should know that I generally prefer DC, but Strange is a major exception. 

- Plays Injustice.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, it's hard to really say with supremely powerful magic users, because they can pretty much do anything.

By the way, is there a reason why Doctor Strange doesn't just heal his hands with magic? I think I looked that up once and got an answer, but I've forgotten it. Seems like that would be the logical thing to do.

Prefers DC

Should know that I haven't played Injustice in a while, but if you play on PS4, I'd like to add you and we can play. 

Plays 3 other characters over Fate.

------------

Here are the results of the Death Battles

Marvel

*Rogue* vs Wonder Woman
*Spider-Man* vs Batman
*Deadpool* vs Deathstroke
*Iron Man* vs Lex Luthor
*Hawkeye* vs Green Arrow
*Venom* vs Bane (this one's unfair, let's be honest)
*Black Panther* vs Batman

DC

*Batman* vs Captain America
*Flash* vs Quicksilver
*Doomsday* vs Hulk
*Wonder Woman* vs Thor
*Batman Beyond* vs Spider-Man 2099
*Doctor Fate* vs Doctor Strange

7 to 6 in favor of Marvel.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Knows Owens could do with a face turn

-Huge fan of Asuka

-Is not invested as much in any other female wrestlers


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Probably a fan of Styles
- Probably a fan of Orton
- Probably has no soul, because wanted CM Punk to have his head shaved bald by Mysterio


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Seems to be forgetting that Mysterio would've had to remove his mask, which is the ultimate insult, if he lost to Punk

-Likes posting in the Games section

-From Russia. May be going to the stadiums to watch a few World Cup games this month


EDIT 

It wasn't a Hair vs Mask match now that I remember. I would still support Rey Mysterio over Punk anytime.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that I don't care if losing your mask is the ultimate insult and I doubt he does either. It's Punk vs.....Mysterio. Punk needs to win.

Doesn't post a location, but I'll guess that he's from the UK, because literally everybody on this site is from the UK.

Calls himself emerald-fire, which is green fire, which may be a reference to the A Song Of Ice and Fire substance Wild Fire. Or it may not be.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

emerald-fire said:


> -From Russia. May be going to the stadiums to watch a few World Cup games this month


I'm from Russia, but I will not go to WC2018. Those damn tickets are too expensive. 

This thread got confused, so I'll do you both. 

emerald-fire: 

- Really enjoys posting women pics (wrestlers and others)
- Thinks Triple H is better than Daniel Bryan
- Joined WF 1 year and a half

aaand Tyrion: 

- Currently has Asuka as his top 1 WWE performer.
- Hates Jeff Hardy so much, he will push Jinder, Reigns, Brock AND all the cruiser-weight division at once over him. 
- It's really early in Canada, so probably has a night job or insomnia.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

- Active in the game threads
- Location: Russia
- Joined October 2013


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Nostalgic
- Watches plenty of 80's and 90's stuff
- He throws in some 70's stuff every so-often*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Username references all the things they like - music, anime and video games

-Liked Hulk Hogan's 2002-03 run

-Fan of all the members of The Shield


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, it's hard to really say with supremely powerful magic users, because they can pretty much do anything.
> 
> By the way, is there a reason why Doctor Strange doesn't just heal his hands with magic? I think I looked that up once and got an answer, but I've forgotten it. Seems like that would be the logical thing to do.
> 
> ...


His magic is potent enough to heal his hands, but magic has a price. He would have to channel all of his mystical energy into his hands, costing him his ability to do magic. Strange choosing not to heal himself shows that he is finally willing to put his ego aside and accept the responsibilities of the Sorcerer Supreme.

Unfortunately, I only have the Xbox version. 

Harley is my #1 in that game. Swamp Thing is #2.

Moving on...

- Becky fan

- Charlotte fan

- New sig. I will miss the Bludgeon Sisters.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Arguing with (formally) Pyro
- The "g" in their username is lonely
- Tends to like posts moderately


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows the sorrow of the "g" in my name.

- Nintendo fan.

- Is excited for the new Super Smash Bros. game.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Godzilla's keeper.

-Has an Xbox like me

-DC supporter.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has an Xbox.

- Knows of my pet.

- Should know that I do not support the DCEU.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Hopefully agrees that Xbox>PS4 for personal experience.

-Does not support DC(I stand corrected)

-Should beware I have control of King Ghidorah to an extent.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that not supporting the DCEU IS supporting DC. The DCEU is an abomination to real DC fans. 

Thinks the XBOX One is better than the PS4, despite the fact that we have a much better system and we get all the good exclusives. Have fun NOT playing God of War, Uncharted, Ghost of Tsushima, Spider-Man, and The Last of Us. 

Is an AJ Styles mark.



PhantomoftheRing said:


> His magic is potent enough to heal his hands, but magic has a price. He would have to channel all of his mystical energy into his hands, costing him his ability to do magic. Strange choosing not to heal himself shows that he is finally willing to put his ego aside and accept the responsibilities of the Sorcerer Supreme.
> 
> Unfortunately, I only have the Xbox version.
> 
> Harley is my #1 in that game. Swamp Thing is #2.


Oh, what a bullshit excuse, lmao. So if he heals his hands, it costs so much magic that he can't do it anymore, but he can cast a fucking spell that transports him from one side of the universe to the other, and that doesn't cost as much. Give me a break. I would've preferred if it was just "eh, I don't need them anymore."

Well, that's disappointing to hear. Anybody else that has PS4, if you want to play me in some Injustice, feel free to let me know.

Swamp Thing? I mean, I know you love Swamp Thing, but you must enjoy getting your ass whipped, or be a very high level player. Making Swamp Thing work takes effort. I'm decently good at Injustice and I can't make him work at all.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I support the comics, certain movies, and many of their older shows. I just find the current cinematic universe underwhelming. 

- Should know that I'm best friends with Jet Jaguar. 

- Needs to respect Kairi Sane more.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

• Needs to find a better adviser than James Ellsworth.

• Fan of classic horror.

• Likes pirates and princesses and pirate princesses.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Oh, what a bullshit excuse, lmao. So if he heals his hands, it costs so much magic that he can't do it anymore, but he can cast a fucking spell that transports him from one side of the universe to the other, and that doesn't cost as much. Give me a break. I would've preferred if it was just "eh, I don't need them anymore."
> 
> Well, that's disappointing to hear. Anybody else that has PS4, if you want to play me in some Injustice, feel free to let me know.
> 
> Swamp Thing? I mean, I know you love Swamp Thing, but you must enjoy getting your ass whipped, or be a very high level player. Making Swamp Thing work takes effort. I'm decently good at Injustice and I can't make him work at all.


I didn't say it wasn't a lame reason. Doctor Strange's magic is always limited when it'll make the story end too early.

Sorry.

I adore Swamp Thing, so I made the effort.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's a very lame reason. In fact, the more I think of it, repairing a bone doesn't seem like it would use much magic at all. In fact, Strange performed surgery on Eternity. ETERNITY. How does that not take all of his magic?

Well, you're more dedicated than I am. My main would be Joker, but he sucks in Injustice, and I can't make him work because I'm not Sonic Fox. I would also like to be using Scarecrow and Grodd more than I do, but they're also difficult.

Thankfully, Darkseid is pretty beastly, so I can use him. Same with Batman. My main is Dr. Fate, though. Gameplay wise, I love the play style, and he's cool as fuck.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sol Katti said:


> • Needs to find a better adviser than James Ellsworth.
> 
> • Fan of classic horror.
> 
> • Likes pirates and princesses and pirate princesses.


- Knows my thoughts on pirate princesses.

- Has come to save Zelda.

- Plays a mean ocarina?

They pull that nonsense all the time. He can manipulate the fabric of reality, but he can't heal a bullet wound.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I enjoy the music of Zelda quite a lot.

Has an XBOX One.

Is a Kairi Sane fan.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Likes Dave Meltzer?
- Jericho fan
- Always looking for high standards in wrestling*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Football fan.

- Thinks MUSIC > WRESTLING.

- Pretty groovy poster.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Join Date: Jan 2018
Location: The catacombs beneath Staples Center
Posts: 251



AniMetal669amer said:


> *- Likes Dave Meltzer?
> - Jericho fan
> - Always looking for high standards in wrestling*


Big Dave is great. I don't enjoy him as much as I enjoy Bryan Alvarez, though, because I think he's got a much better style of podcasting. He's a lot funnier for one thing, his rants have me in stitches.

They can piss off for having no respect for Bray Wyatt, but other than that, I very much enjoy their shows.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Should know that not supporting the DCEU IS supporting DC. The DCEU is an abomination to real DC fans.
> 
> Thinks the XBOX One is better than the PS4, despite the fact that we have a much better system and we get all the good exclusives. Have fun NOT playing God of War, Uncharted, Ghost of Tsushima, Spider-Man, and The Last of Us. <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smilie" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> ...


I prefer Microsoft exclusives like Gears of War, Halo etc so I'm not really missing out on much since most games I play outside of those two are generally multi platform anyway.

Just brand loyalty I guess.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, I have brand loyalty as well. My brand is widely considered better, though. 

When Mass Effect was exclusive, there was an argument for XBOX, because Mass Effect is the best gaming franchise of all time, apart from Andromeda, which is an abomination that we must never speak of, and the original ending of 3, which was fixed into something not ideal but serviceable. 

Gears 1 and 2 are just incredible. 3 sucked, though, and I've heard bad things about 4, but I haven't watched the story yet to know for myself. 3 let me down so hard, it was deflating to play that game after the greatness of 1 and 2. Especially 2.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, I have brand loyalty as well. My brand is widely considered better, though. <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smilie" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> When Mass Effect was exclusive, there was an argument for XBOX, because Mass Effect is the best gaming franchise of all time, apart from Andromeda, which is an abomination that we must never speak of, and the original ending of 3, which was fixed into something not ideal but serviceable.
> 
> Gears 1 and 2 are just incredible. 3 sucked, though, and I've heard bad things about 4, but I haven't watched the story yet to know for myself.


Gears 1 and 2 are better than 3 in everything besides multiplayer no doubt.

Gears 4 on the other hand is still better than the arcade mess that was Judgement but still lacking compared to the others.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

man put a goddamn hashtag in his name

an aj styles fan

owned xboxes(probably over playstations)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Lakers fan

- Magical

- Join Date: Feb 2009

I'm fine with both, but I generally prefer PS systems.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Wanted to judge me about that Phantom of the Opera movie. 

- Has a clever username, I dig it. 

- Is a fan of Asuka, I think.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** First time I see him here :beckyhi

* No sig :hmm

* May or may not go to one of the World Cup matches*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Likes Peyton Royce, but not Billie Kaye, at least, apparently.

Has an extensive list of favourites in his signature.

Has a quote in his sig with no mention of who said it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Rightfully thinks the bit about Strange's hands is dumb. I adore Strange, but it is silly.

- Thinks Hamill is the best Joker and I might agree with that.

- Cool, passionate poster.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> *
> * No sig :hmm
> *


Yeah, I don't have a sig. And to be frank, I can't see other user's sigs, long time ago I turned them off, lol. 

PhantomoftheRing

- Wants to push Drew McIntyre, I think. 

- Asking JAMES ELLSWORTH for Wrestling Advice, which must be really frustrating. 

- Lives in the catacombs and wears a mask.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Regular in the Games section

-Waiting for Dean Ambrose's return

-Been on WF since October 2013


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Styles fan.

- A regular in this section.

- Picked Batman over Darkman in the other thread.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Regular in this section as well

-Likes horror films

-Not a premium member


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Loves to be in-between Beck Lynch and Charlotte during this embrace
- Still happy about AJ Styles still champion
- Knows that his program with Shitstain Nakamoron should end*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Fifa fan

-Is a fan of Roman Reigns and hopes for better booking.

-Regular thread poster


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

aj styles fan

could probably do with a better username in fairness

from nz


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Likes to be tagged
- Born in 89?
- New blood to ruin >*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks wrestling died in 2017

- Loves Perfect Blue, so he is clearly a man of taste. 

- Rock fan.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably happy that his wrestling advisor is coming back to WWE

* Seems to like horror movies

* Becoming a frequent here*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Updated his signature. :lenny

The biggest Peyton Royce fan on here. :benson

Loves to use the green font. :facts*_


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Visitor wall is plastered with Peyton pics :done
Probably won't be watching the World Cup :hmm
Slays vampires in his spare time


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

CJ said:


> Visitor wall is plastered with Peyton pics :done
> Probably won't be watching the World Cup :hmm
> Slays vampires in his spare time


A bro!
Makes peoples SIG's.
Lynch mob member.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Never used that Tara sig I made him :gameover
Now repping Catrina :yay
From the West Midlands


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Supports my home team which is a plus ( even though I'm a man Utd fan lol)

Member of the Sunday day crew

Always helpful to new memebers:laugh:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

CJ said:


> Never used that Tara sig I made him :gameover
> Now repping Catrina :yay
> From the West Midlands


When I go to my profile on the browser it says its on there. (The sig)


Theuk said:


> Supports my home team which is a plus ( even though I'm a man Utd fan lol)
> 
> Member of the Sunday day crew
> 
> Always helpful to new memebers[emoji23]


Sent me a PM.
Likes Sunday dinners.
Plays wwe 2k.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Doesn't give her flying fuck what people think off him ( love that)

One off the coolest dudes on here


Want him to meet up for a drink sometime soon:laugh:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Has had more Sunday dinners than my Nan
Looking forward to the England game
Friendly :thumbsup



zrc said:


> When I go to my profile on the browser it says its on there.


:hmm


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

- The man who did my avatar and signature 
- The Biggest Leanna Decker fan on this forum
- Is a great Moderator


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

- likes the flash

- very generous with likes/reps etc

- mistook him for a bird at first


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Zoom:

- Beloved supervillain 

- Music lover.

- Not invited to Barry Allen's Christmas party.

Tag89:

- Ninja'd me.

- No avatar.

- Was followed by TagReturns


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Awesome movie taste and knowledge
Also one of the few who knows Spider Jerusalem which makes him/her an epic person imo
Is fun going back and forth with in the movie/tv character thread


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Respectable poster in my books.

-Was raised well at a young age.

-King of the Biscuits empire.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- My dear and groovy nemesis.

- Voted for Becky Lynch over Mayu Iwatani. Blecch.

- Star Wars fan.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Boris Karloff fan
- Likes Perfect Blue 
- Fan of Undertaker perhaps? Since he's a horror character in wrestling*


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Hasn't changed their name in a while
- Gave themselves a makeover
- Passionate about whatever he's into


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Video gamer.
- Wheelman for James Ellsworth
- Rightfully excited about the new Smash Bros. game.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- GOT REPPED!!!
- Likes all types of horror stuff
- Frankenstein fan*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Seems to like anime
- Was probably listening to metal while making his post
- Has been terrorizing these boards for 12 years


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Auditioning for the part of Yorick in Hamlet. 

- Bows before the Queen.

- Metal fan.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- LOVES METAL!!!








- Loves some Italian horror
- Old school*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Repped me.










- Declares that MUSIC IS LIFE!!

- Appears to be a fellow horror fan.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Who the fuck doesn't like horror movies?
- Have you ever noticed any horror movie to be marketable, they'd throw: "Based On a True Story"?
- It could be as ridiculous as "THE COUCH THAT EATS!!!! Based on a True Story!!!"*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Loves football

-Hoping to see some exciting matches at the World Cup

-Enjoys playing video games


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

His avi features my son's two favorite wrestlers
Has two of the genuinely nice women in WWE as his sig pic
Liverpool FC fan


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Not a regular in this thread

-Lives with the Undertaker

-Has an eye catching username


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likely enjoyed the outcomes of MITB
One of the few New Zealand posters on the forum
Is decently active in the game threads


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Has a nice avatar

-Likes many of my favorite wrestlers such as Jericho, Christian and Edge

-Regular poster in this thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Beloved regular.

- Is straight emerald fire.

- Styles fan.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Probably owns a huge collection of horror movie DVDs

-Big fan of Asuka

-May have attended quite a few SummerSlam events in the past


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- A while, it's been
- Unknown, their location
- Online, they are


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Likes speaking in passive voice

-Changed signature

-Big fan of Mario


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Chris Jericho fan, like all good-hearted people.

- Megadeth lover.

- Probably wanted Becky or Charlotte to win the briefcase.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Called me good-hearted
- Catching up in points
- Can't tell if that's a new avy


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

- Changed his sig.
- Has reached 722 posts.
- Is a constant in this thread.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has failed to lock up the darkness. 

- Has the need for speed.

- Thinks that the media is biased against supervillains.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- WE ARE NOW FWENDS!!!! :JLC3
- Listens to metal, as well
- Sings "THE PHANTOM OF THE OPERA!!! INSIDE YOUR MIND!!!" every single day.

*Bonus:






^ This is the best metal version of the song made by Dream of Sanity*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Has become good Fwends with @Phantom.

-Thread Veteran.

-Will likely post often in other threads when they peak his interest.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Possible Deadpool fan. 










- Prefers Becky to Asuka. Pray for him.

- Started the Pick a Character thread.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- More of a constant
- The last one to post
- May be the next one


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

- Games section veteran
- Likes the Mario Bros
- Certainly makes the grade


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Still lacks a sig
- Still not reaping the benefits
- Proved me wrong


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I haunt the games section.

- Does the Mario.

- Is also pretty active here.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

- Preferred his old avatar
- Very regular in the wrestler game threads
- Asuka fan


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Posted 8 mins after I
- Currently invisible
- Posted 3 mins before I


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nostalgia said:


> - *Preferred his old avatar*
> - Very regular in the wrestler game threads
> - Asuka fan


So do I.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Broke the rules
- Responded to a post
- Posted a video


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I am a reprobate with no regard for the rules. 










- A true master of this game.

- Continues to make the grade.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- A loose cannon who doesn't play by the rules
- Has access to an unknown amount of gifs
- Also proved me right, for the most part


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Hasn't been online in nearly 24hrs :hmm
Knows this place ain't the same without @Trublez :sadbecky
Doesn't post much


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

- For some reason, he only has 516 rep points. :hmm
- Recently changed his avi and sig.
- Is a god at making avatars and signatures. :bow


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is no longer the supervillain I knew.

- His change in lifestyle has left me cold.

- Not on good terms with Scorpion.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Closing in 300 posts
- Seems like a nice person
- Loves old school horror


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> - Closing in 300 posts
> - *Seems like a nice person*
> - Loves old school horror












- Does everything with Flair. 










- Big on Ronda Rousey.

- Seems like a cool cat.


----------



## americanoutlaw (Jul 13, 2012)

Not nice
Like old movies 
Has 295 posts


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Out of his mind.

-Is an outlaw of his country.

-Has yet to turn Heel on Ellsworth.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Closing in on 700 points
- New Zealand's biggest AJ Styles fan
- Changes their avatar often


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Styles#Bliss-Nz:

- Has made a heel turn on Ellsworth. Good. *#JusticeforAsuka*

- Once again has a swell Styles avatar.

- Proud supporter of the Irish Lass Kicker.

Dolorian:

- Ninja'd me.

- Has had this done by me recently.

- Nice enough to assume that I am nice.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Likes Black Metal
- Might like this 






- Should recommend me some horror flicks.*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Wishes Lebanon/Canada were at the World Cup
Probably the world's best Simon Says player :hmm
Loves music, especially metal :becky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has a new redheaded crush :lol

* Has been mentioned a lot recently :wink2:

* Still sends the best reps :done*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows it's the same redhead as always
Not liking Denmark/France right about now
Always pretty harsh on Bex :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likely has been watching the world cup
Probably has no faith in WWE giving Becky Lynch a push
Agree with Mordecay on the best reps point


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hopes to get to see THE TOON Play at St James Park ( u will never forget it best crowd in the world even more than man Utd and my dad would kill me for saying that!)

One of the politest mods on here, always gives best reps espically the pics me to them , glad my Fiancé doesn't like the internet!


Hopefully we can get the sat. Lunch crew started? ( I'm posting mine when done rice and fresh off the cob sweetcorn, with 3 portions of free Range chicken ):wink2:

For @CJ


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

- Smokes weed
- Was on a weight loss journey
- From the UK


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- New avy
- Now as symbols in their title
- Pushing 8,000 posts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was likely expecting me.

- Should know that I have declared myself the official Phantom of the Thread.

- Seems groovy.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Was quick on the response
- Is true t their (user)name
- Should know I was trying to lure them out


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Super Smash Bros. fan
- I wonder if he's fan of Sonic
- Knows Kirby is lethal*


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Supporting Russia
- Despite seemingly being Canadian
- Travels a lot


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

- Always tells me I should get a signature :side:
- Doesn't realise the benefits of fasting forum browsing with signatures turned off and that's why I don't bother with one :bored
- Nintendo fan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know it's still fast with them on, and it nicens up the joint. Except in the rare case where people have eye sore sigs.

Has a bunch of icons as his usertitle.

Has an avatar of a woman.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Loves Asuka

* Finds Peyton awful :hmm

* One of the most "optimistic" people in the forum :lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion:

- Thinks Doctor Fate is superior to Doctor Strange. 










- Asuka fan. 










- Groovy poster.











Mordecay:

- Ninja'd me.

- Peyton Royce fan

- Kairi Sane fan, which deserves a...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't realize he'd find Peyton awful too if he didn't find her attractive. 

Was at least correct about my affinity for the most charismatic performer in WWE history sans Austin and Rock.

Apparently watches a lot of non WWE based on his list of favourites.

EDIT -

Is also a cool poster, even though we agree on god damn near nothing.

Swamp Thing mark.

Plays Injustice, but plays it on XBOX, so I can't zone him out with Fate online.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Would like to see AJ/Joe at Summerslam with Joe winning the title
Fellow AC/DC fan
Prefers Playstation over the Xbox


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is correct that I'd like to see that. And it won't happen because we don't get nice things in WWE.

Also likes AC/DC.

Joined in December 2011.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't understand that my liking for Peyton goes beyond her looks (I like cheesy comedy).

* Thinks Asuka is only behind Austin and Rock in levels of charisma :wtf

* DC fan I suppose*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion:

- Should know that Asuka is also an AC/DC fan.

- Wish I could show him the awesome power of my Harley.










- Fan of the first two Blade movies.

Mordecay:

- Ninja'd me... AGAIN!

- Avoiding the list.

- Not a huge Asuka fan. :sadbecky


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> ** Doesn't understand that my liking for Peyton goes beyond her looks (I like cheesy comedy).*


You say that, but I don't see you repping the other IIconic. :jericho2

Should know I'm well aware of Asuka's love for Rock/Metal music. I remember at some point in the past, she posted a shot of her phone or device, whatever it was playing an Iron Maiden song. GOATS recognize GOATS.

EDIT - Here it is, actually. An album. Even better.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/963507345895587840
Also this.










The forum is fucked, so I don't know if anybody can even see these images, but there they are.

Fan of the horror movie Suspiria

Posted a Harley gif from Injustice. I'd still win. Fate has the ability to keep Harley at bay.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You say that, but I don't see you repping the other IIconic. :jericho2


** Because, while I find both funny (at least I did on NXT, they get the worst scripts in SD), Peyton is better in the ring and better looking :jericho2

* Hates the glitches in the forum

* Likes the Injustice games :bjpenn*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> ** Because, while I find both funny (at least I did on NXT, they get the worst scripts in SD), Peyton is better in the ring and better looking :jericho2
> 
> * Hates the glitches in the forum
> 
> * Likes the Injustice games :bjpenn*


So because Peyton is better in the ring and better looking, you can only put one on your list? :side:

Yeah, I'm sticking with you not being a fan of her if she were ugly. No way to prove that, but.....evidence is there.

Seemed to indicate that he also plays Injustice.

Is correct about the glitches. The fact that Youtube and certain pictures are now invisible here is nuts. They need to fix this. Gifs seem to be fixed, but I'm sure if I actually posted a gif it would disappear.

.....they probably won't fix it. ~_~

EDIT - Yep, gifs that I post are still invisible. Great. ~___~

Didn't crop the white borders off his avatar.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that Doctor Strange's recipe for stew is way better than Doctor Fate's. 










- Should know that I am also an Iron Maiden fan.










- Bray Wyatt fan. Excellent.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that Doctor Fate doesn't need a recipe to make stew. He just thinks about stew and it appears. 

"All I do is visualize what I want to happen, and it happens" - Doctor Fate

Consequently, it is also more delicious than Doctor Strange's, or less delicious, depending on whether he wishes to make Strange feel bad. Strange, on the other hand, as that picture proves, doesn't even have magic strong enough to bypass the cooking of the stew. He has to wait 45 minutes. :lol

Is also a fan of the GOAT band. There's that common ground I promised I'd find the other day. Good on ya.

Is also a Bray Wyatt fan. Probably not too happy with the shape of his career I'd imagine, much like myself.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** In a back and forth with Phantomofthering

* May or may not be sad for the death of Vinnie Paul

* Doesn't trust the admins of the forums*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that I feel it's unfortunate that he died, but it doesn't have an affect on my emotional state because I'm rarely affected by celebrity death.

Should know I don't think they'll fix the problems with the images and videos, but that doesn't mean I "don't trust them", lol. 

Should know that Doctor Fate is Doctor Strange's superior.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordecay:

- Okada fan. Excellent. 

- Located inside the Venus Fly Trap. 










- Aware of my back-and-forth with Tyrion.

Tyrion:

- Should know that stew is governed by the laws of magic. In order to achieve perfect stew, one must constantly channel mystical energy into their pot. A sorcerer could potentially lose their abilities by using magic for cooking, which is why Strange does it the right way. Fate is a fool.

- Ninja'd me.

- Is cool with Kairi Sane. 










Also...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> - Should know that stew is governed by the laws of magic. In order to achieve perfect stew, one must constantly channel mystical energy into their pot. A sorcerer could potentially lose their abilities by using magic for cooking, which is why Strange does it the right way. Fate is a fool.


Maybe in the Marvel universe.....

Should know that Fate can't lose his powers, because the difference between Strange and Fate is that Strange borrows his powers from the Vishanti, whereas Nabu has the powers inherrently. Nabu isn't going to take away his own powers. So yes, Fate wins.

Should know that Kairi Sane was my choice to end Asuka's streak. I had the whole thing mapped out, but I would've kept Asuka undefeated until WrestleMania 36, which WWE would've never allowed. The morons.

Posted a gif of James Crowwell's character Farmer Hoggett (get it? Hog...) saying "That'll do pig. That'll do" from the end of Babe, a movie I've never seen.

Keeps getting Ninja'd.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that even Nabu is bounded by stew law.

- Should know that I had a very similar idea.

- Should know that Strange would win in a chili cook-off against Fate. Magic is not allowed in chili cook-offs.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Had a very similar idea to me regarding the end of Asuka's streak.

Should know that now that the streak is over, though, I don't support Kairi beating Asuka. Asuka should now be undefeated again forever.

Actually thinks that Strange would beat Fate in a chili cook off without magic. WITHOUT magic. Strange can't even use his hands! He'd cut his fingers off trying to chop the onions! :lmao


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- God tier post count
- One of the more active posters ITT
- May or pay not be invisible


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion:

- Should know that I agree with that. Kairi defeating an Asuka without a streak is not the same.

- Should know that Wong would be his hands. They are an unstoppable force in chili cooking. 

- God of War fan.

Make_The_Grade:

- Ninja'd me.

- Very active here.

- Nintendo fan.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is now bending the rules. You said Strange would beat Fate, not Strange and Wong. This is 1 on 1. Kent Nelson vs the handless wonder. If Strange gets Wong, Kent gets Inza, and Inza is a woman, so she's a better cook. Hashtag Stereotypes. 

Doesn't want Kairi to beat Asuka.

Should also be a God of War fan, if he's not. IDK.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that if we're playing THAT card, Stephen gets Clea. #Stereotypes 










- Should know that Strange gets an assistant because he's disabled... but if he had to cook on his own, he would still win because he believes in himself.










- Should know that I am a God of War fan.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Strange wouldn't have gotten an assistant if I didn't point out that he can't use his hands, lol. 

Alright, Steven and Clea vs Kent and Inza. You're on. Steven can't use his hands, and they don't have food in the dark dimension, and if they do, it's not Earth food. Inza has way more experience.

Should know I can't believe how invested I am in winning this stupid argument. :lmao

Posted a clip from a weird anime.

Is a God of War fan. From the beginning or just the new one?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- The most well known poster here
- The last one I named things about
- Has 10 posts on this page alone


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion:

- Should know that I did not expect this to last this long.

- Should know that while Strange and Fate were bickering, Squirrel Girl won the cook-off. Galactus was the runner-up.

- Should know that I've been a fan since the first one back in 2005.


Make_The_Grade:

- Ninja'd me again.

- Gamer.

- Steven Universe fan.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Was ninja'd again
- Hasn't noticed yet
- Will edit their post now


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Has declared that Squirrel Girl won the cook off.....that was between Strange and Fate, not other characters in comics. I do appreciate the joke, though, since she can apparently beat any character in comics, because she's written as a light hearted joke character, or.....something. I don't know anything about her, I just know that people say things like "Squirrel Girl stomps Infinity Gaunlet Thanos" and whatever.

Is an old school God of War fan, like me. I don't remember if I played it in 2005, but I definitely played it before the second one in 2007, because I was ready for the second one. God of War was the game that really made me invested in the storyline of video games. 

Should know that I'm now leaving because I really need to continue watching this boring season of Jessica Jones so I can start Luke Cage.

I'm not writing 3 other things because I was ninja'd. Deal with it.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Was also ninja'd
- Spoiled sport
- Is now gone


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Should likely be above the grade now.

-Prefers Nintendo over Sega no doubt.

-I wonder when we will see him post elsewhere hmm.....


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

• Excited for SmUsh.

• Will forever be dancing like Mario and Luigi.

• Still driving James Ellsworth.

Ninja'd.

• Would love to see Punk vs. AJ.

• Turned on James Ellsworth. Take note, Make_the_Grade.

• Has been to Bree.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Got ninja'd
- Should know it's "(Smash)Ultimate"
- Had a makeover more than once


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Master Ninja.

- Probably a Kirby fan.

- Catches Pokemon.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Should know I can't believe how invested I am in winning this stupid argument. :lmao


SAME. That's why I had to end it before it consumed us both! I also have to leave.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

• Likes the masterpiece *Suspiria*.

• Might be excited for the remake since it seems to be completely different with a different style.

• Should consider moving from the catacombs.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Sigless
- No longer has their LoZ avy
- Pushing 10,000 posts


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Will keep Mario and Luigi dancing for eternity
- Perhaps, gloats at the fact that Nintendo defeated Sega
- Has the Switch*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Has come over all football obsessed
- Really loves matches involving HBK
- Is always someone I say 3 things about :lol*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Still hanging for Dean's return

-Is going to the Aussie supershow.

-Appears to be single.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- A regular here.

- Bliss-ful fellow.

- Always in Styles.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - A regular here.
> 
> - Bliss-ful fellow.
> 
> - Always in Styles.


-A regular aswell.

-Claims I am his nemesis

-Is a master of the groovy style.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Fellow Kiwi
- Wants to see Punk vs Styles
- We disagree on Alexa Bliss, cos he likes her and I don't :lol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

- Loves Dean
- Also loves Seth
- If she lived in the US she would attend more WWE shows


----------



## americanoutlaw (Jul 13, 2012)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> -Out of his mind.
> 
> -Is an outlaw of his country.
> 
> -Has yet to turn Heel on Ellsworth.


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=M4BXyC3kHSUThe


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- American 

- Outlaw 

- Looney Tunes fan. Groovy.


----------



## americanoutlaw (Jul 13, 2012)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - American
> 
> - Outlaw
> 
> - Looney Tunes fan. Groovy.


Also looney tutfan

Is a phantom 

And it of the ring too


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Hates the Universal Title

* Think Jesse Ventura is a piece of shit

* Must be happy that his tag partner just returned to WWE*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Will forever love Peyton.

-Regular in WOW thread.

-Has an easy font color.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- HBK fan.

- The Moriarty to my Sherlock Holmes.

- Needs to accept that Kairi Sane is Becky Lynch's superior.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-My Arch Nemesis in vs threads.

-Loves Japanese Wrestlers(Female)

-Should know I will never accept Kairi over Becky Sama.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- He is a genius, a philosopher, an abstract thinker. He has a brain of the first order.

- He sits motionless, like a spider in the center of its web, but that web has a thousand radiations, and he knows well every quiver of each of them.

- Should know that Pirate Princesses and Empresses outrank Irish Lass Kickers.

"Becky Sama"...


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Stole my pick in vs thread(Forgiven)

-Is probably scheming up a plan to destroy my devices at work here.

-Becky Sama>Asuka Chan(No hard feelings lol)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Hasn't been posting as regularly recently

-AJ Styles vs CM Punk is a dream match

-Loved Alexa Bliss' cash-in moment


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

- Orton fan
- Probably doesn't know that I was a Orton fan during 2004-2006
- Username probably has a video game origin but I could be wrong


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Not taking advantage of his premium user status by not having a cool sig

* Doesn't like Peyton Royce :vincefu

* About toreach 8k posts*


----------



## americanoutlaw (Jul 13, 2012)

Boobies 
Soccer 
Girls


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- American
- Outlaw
- Jesse*


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- The last one to name three things about me
- The latest one having things named about them
- Has been moderately active on the forum


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Still have not seen him in other threads yet.

-Dancing Nintendo mascots are a sight to behold.

-Makes the grade all over.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Styles

- Bliss

- NZ


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Has just over 300 posts
- Currently online
- With their uncentered sig


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I've always been off-center.

- Their princess is in another castle.

- Possible Metroid fan.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Was the last one
- Is back at it
- Will be the next one


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Currently offline
Undisputed King of this thread
Bigger Mario fan than Cal :thumbsup


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Repped me even when I haven't been around for months. Such a nice guy. :mj2
- I really missed him.
- Still rocking Leanna of course. :beckylol


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- From the UK
- Always breaking the Fourth Wall
- He likes everyone *


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Listening to metal right now
- Loves Undertaker
- Fellow Reigns fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Certifiably groovy

- The biggest Charlotte fan around these parts.

- Also likes Asuka.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Proved me wrong
- Is slaking on the job
- But may get back into it


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Still rocking the same avatar since I was last here. :becky
- Still needs to get 'dat premium. 
- Most likely has a Nintendo Switch.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Is back after a lengthy hiatus :mark
- Eager to get back to discussions
- So much so, that they're online right now


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Pikachu fan
Could probably beat Xavier at Super Smash Bros :hmm
Glad to see TFW back :JLC3


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Currently on the clock
- Has closed several threads
- Is everybody's friend


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Trying to catch 'em all.

- A consummate participant in this thread.

- Knew I would be back.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Is my great mortal Nemesis

-Is a respected Rival.

-Probably didn't expect me to be next.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

- Refers above.

- Wants Styles to tell Punk to take another Z-Pack.

- Hashtags & hyphens.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Avatar reminds me I still haven't watched Neon Demon. What am I doing with my life.
- Didn't enjoy *The Foreigner* on Netflix. 
- Watches a lot of non-WWE Wrestling.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Still rocking the Anna Kendrick sig and avatar

-Is one of the nicest members of WF

-Got a huge pop after return from a long hiatus


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

emerald-fire said:


> -Still rocking the Anna Kendrick sig and avatar
> 
> -Is one of the nicest members of WF
> 
> -Got a huge pop after return from a long hiatus


Teaming with Ellsworth 
Calling people nice, on a forum. Please they're text. 
Knows I quote the above.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Text can be assholes. :becky 
- Have no idea who that is in their avatar.
- Looking forward to WWE 2K.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

- Returned yesterday after what seemed to be an eternity away. :yay

- Still loves Pizza. :becky

- Soon to be on WF for 6 years. :wtf


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Hoping this heatwave fucks off soon :goaway
Looking forward to The Twelfth :becky
Probably enjoyed South Korea's win yesterday :beckylol


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Rep master
- Sig gif artist
- Extraordinaire


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Make_The_Grade said:


> - Rep master
> - Sig gif artist
> - Extraordinaire


Wheelman for Ellsworth. 
Been here half a decade. 
Likes to play Pokémon.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Fan of Victoria
- Quotes posts
- Been here longer than I


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wheelman for James Ellsworth. Boo. *#JusticeforAsuka*

- Likely suffering from a severe case of Pac-Man Fever.

- Is the GOAT of this thread.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Flatterer
- Their first post on this page
- Offline


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Died in 2013. Their spirit is forced to roam this thread for the rest of their afterlife.

- Is a ghost.

- Possibly a friendly ghost.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Will sacrifice the universe for Asuka.

-Will hopefully realise the universe is too precious to be destroyed.

-Would like to see Asuka and Kairi as a tag team.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> -Will sacrifice the universe for Asuka.


- Should know that is correct.



Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> -Will hopefully realise the universe is too precious to be destroyed.


- Should know that my response is...









- Should realize that Jill Valentine is pretty boss.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Should realize Wesker>Jill.

-Should know I do think Jill is the best female in RE.

-I commend him for using Sephiroth as an option.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Having a conversation in this thread :lol
- Lives in the opposite NZ island to me
- Has been on WF for 4 months now*


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Using purple to match her sig.

Not too happy about Rollins losing the IC title.

Hates when tourists call Orodruin Mount Doom.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Top Neph

- No longer searching for Zelda

- Gamer


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Frequents the Games and Trivia section a lot.
- Asuka fan.
- Loves the 'Which Wrestler was Better?" thread.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Likes posting in the Celebs section

-Breaking the fourth wall

-Has been on this forum since almost 6 years


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- One of the usual suspects.

- Frequents the games section.

- Megadeth fan


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

- Loves Asuka and Kairi Sane way too much.
- Is a fan of the Wasp.
- Loves to get trolled by me.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

@Phantom

-Was signed on before me.

-Must have enormous prep for our next encounter.

-Should know that no one can beat the team of AJ Styles & Becky Lynch except maybe Seth Rollins & Alexa Bliss......and maybe some others.

@Sub Zero

-Was previously known as Zoom

-Must like the Lin Kuei cryomancer more than Zoom too.

-Likely mains Sub Zero in MK games.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Zoom-Zero:

- Doesn't love Asuka and Kairi Sane enough.

- Cold-blooded. 

- Loves to troll me.

Styles#Bliss-Nz:

- Has thrown everything into chaos... again.

- My dear Moriarty.

- Likes the bad guys.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Was ninja'd
- By someone who was also ninja'd
- Thinks I'm Casper


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Needs to post in other threads. :cudi
- Is probably running out of things to say about people.
- Is looking forward to Super Smash Bros the most from E3.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has been missed on the forum

* Loves Anna Kendrick as much as I love Peyton

* According to him, feeling better than he has in a couple of months*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loves Peyton Royce as much as I love dropping chandeliers on fools.

- Kairi Sane supporter, so is clearly awesome. 

- Will never give up!


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Has lots of pics
- Has lots of gifs
- Has lots of time


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Also has plenty of time.

- Should know that a lot of my Phantom business is done on a computer. 

- Still haunting this thread. May you one day be at peace, Spirit.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Their first post on this page
- Second post on this page
- Has a new sig, still not centered


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- We could be friends in Pokemon Go
- Kirby fan
- Will never betray Nintendo to another console*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Has returned after one day.

-Professional judge of character.

-Blue font


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Purely and simply... evil.

- Wesker supporter.

- Needs to hop aboard the Kairi Sane Train!


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- I will... she's one cute Japanese lady
- Should visit Japan like I did... best country in the world
- Loves comic books*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Has been to Japan.

-May have met the Young Bucks.

-Likes Kairi Sane because she's cute.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has Punk & Styles in his signature. A match between those two :mark:
- Likes Styles & Bliss.
- Is from New Zealand.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Username from CM Punk
Likes Sonya Deville
Frequently tells the forum what he is eating


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Interested in photography.

- CM Punk fan.

- Black Sabbath fan.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Has fine taste in different characters from different franchises.

-New Avy suits him.

-House 'insert here' to my House Stark.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> -New Avy suits him.


Thank you?










- Fan of Lass Kickers.

- Preferably Irish ones.

- Fellow anime fan.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is a fan of anime, for.....some reason.

Is a fan of the Marvel character Wasp.

Is a fan of Japanese womens wrestling.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Stone Cold Steve Austin fan.









- Not an anime fan. Weep for him.











- This dude's into metal!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that I do weep for myself. I'm missing out on an entire genre. I wish I got it, but it's too bizarre and the stories are boring. It's just not an art form that works. The animation itself is also god awful, and it doesn't help that you have to know Japanese to get the full experience, otherwise you're stuck with bad dubbing by second rate voice over actors, or you have to try to follow along with subtitles, which isn't as effective as understanding what they're saying.

Should also know I don't know what movie that Metal gif is from. I have a guess but I'm probably wrong so I won't say it.

Likes to post gifs.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that it's okay not to like things... unless the thing is Asuka. 

- Should know that the movie is TerrorVision. 






- Proud Game of Thrones fan.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Never knew he's into Anime
- Also loves the horror stuff
- Loves monster movies*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, that wasn't my guess. I thought it was either This Is Spinal Tap or one of the Waynes World movies.

Should know that contrary to what people think about me, I don't enjoy not liking things. I try to like everything I can. I just don't because it's not easy to like anything put in front of me.

Is right that it's not ok to like Asuka, and yet some people still do it. Vince McMahon chief among them. How somebody in that company hasn't told him off is beyond me.

Likes old movies.

EDIT -

Forced me to edit.

Has a huge wall of text in his signature.

Favourite match of all time is HBK vs Undertaker HIAC, which is a match I don't like at all. I would use the shrug smiley at this point but we've lost it. We do have the same second favourite match, though, at least as far as WWE goes. Third overall now.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Changed his avi already :beckywhat
Probably excited for the GOT spinoffs :mark
Has been here a long time


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that I change my avatar a lot.

Should know that George's involvement has piqued my interest, but spinoffs never fare that well, so I'm remaining cautiously optimistic.

Posted one of the 1000's of Becky gifs and smilies on this forum. Meanwhile there isn't a single damn one of Asuka anywhere, despite being in the title picture for the entire year.....


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows :beckywhat is the only Becky smilie not made by me :becky
Now knows why we have so many Becky smilies on here :becky2
Has been promoting the Weekly Planet in his sig since forever


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Made my sig
- First time I've seen him around in awhile unless I'm not paying attention :lol
- Is probably responsible for part of the Becky love on WF*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't expect anyone actually listens to the show, but I still put it there, because it's my all time favourite podcast.

We'd still have as many Becky smilies regardless. People would demand it.

Is Northern Irish

Mod

Fan of Leanna Decker

EDIT -

Forced me to edit

Shield fan

New Zealander


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't expect anyone actually listens to the show, but I still put it there, because it's my all time favourite podcast.
> 
> We'd still have as many Becky smilies regardless. People would demand it.
> 
> ...


Artist formerly known as Pyro.
Marks for the empress of tomorrow.
Doesn't have anything positive to say most the time, but his justification is top notch.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

zrc said:


> Artist formerly known as Pyro.
> Marks for the empress of tomorrow.
> Doesn't have anything positive to say most the time, but his justification is top notch.


Thanks.

Should know I kinda feel like changing my name to the handle I use for everything else, but I'm too lazy and I should probably just keep this one...just because. IDK.

His all time favourite female wrestler is Victoria.

Used to have a Nia Jax avatar.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

May or may not remember that time I thought he was English instead of Canadian (or vice versa) 
Agrees with @Mordecay when it comes to Becky Lynch
Used to be a huge Bray Wyatt fan (potentially still is)



Ambrose Girl said:


> *- First time I've seen him around in awhile unless I'm not paying attention :lol*


:beckyhi I'm around, I just don't post that much anymore.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Too busy giving everyone sexy reps to post. :becky
- Would probably love to give :trolldog a bitch slap.
- Is not enjoying the Heatwave also :sadbecky


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CJ said:


> May or may not remember that time I thought he was English instead of Canadian


I didn't until you mentioned it.

95% of this board is from England. so I can't blame somebody for thinking I'm from there.



> Agrees with @Mordecay when it comes to Becky Lynch


I don't even know if I've seen him give an opinion on Becky. 



> Used to be a huge Bray Wyatt fan (potentially still is)


I consider myself one, but then again, I can't tell you the last time I watched anything he did on television. He's as low on the card as anyone can possibly get. I would still support him, if he were given a high profile storyline, which at this point, may not happen for years, but as of now I don't even pay attention to what he's doing. I guess I'll let people decide if that makes me a fan or not. I consider myself a massively disinterested, non-invested fan.

Is a Becky fan

Hates Road Dogg

Should know that Deadpool wants to break him


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Is pissed off that Asuka didn't win at MITB

-Has been disappointed with Bray Wyatt's booking

-Likes listening to Iron Maiden


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I'm gonna be even more pissed when Asuka doesn't win at Extreme Rules. 

Join Date: Jan 2017

Is a fan of traditional WF fan favourites like Becky Lynch, AJ Styles and Charlotte.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't know that I think that Becky is overrated and she is not as good as 90% of the forum thinks she is.

* Apparently has a similar opinion about her.

* Probably happy that the Youtube videos on his sig are appearing again*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Groovy poster.

- Okada fan.










- Nickelback fan.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Love them Japanese women
- Knows Japanese women are the best 
- Perhaps, watches Japanese horror movies*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Watching the World Cup.
- Knows that Wrestling is dead. Well, WWE anyways. :vince
- Changed their username again since I was last here.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

- Obviously an Anna Kendrick fan?

- Member of over 5 and a half years.

- Lives in the UK.

Basic I know.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Blissful, if blackened.

- Is from North Carolina... like me!

- Interested in the paranormal.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> ** Doesn't know that I think that Becky is overrated and she is not as good as 90% of the forum thinks she is.
> 
> * Apparently has a similar opinion about her.
> 
> * Probably happy that the Youtube videos on his sig are appearing again*


90% seems low. 

Yeah, she's heavily overrated, and not special in any way whatsoever. I'm not seeing the appeal. Maybe people think those bad puns and jokes are funny or something. ~_~

Is from North Carolina.

Enjoys Star Trek.

Wants Asuka to get a huge push almost as much as I do.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Huge Iron Maiden fan
- Loves metal
- Is not optimistic about Asuka's future


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

• Has a great avatar.

• Needs to play the games I recommended.

• Has persuaded me to join the no signature club.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

- Also has a great avatar of some anime girl I do not know :lol

- Is helping to bring back the famed Lauren smiley

- Should listen to the new Now Now track that I'm going to send her after I post this.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has one of the biggest sigs on the forum

* Probably disagress with my opinion of Becky

* Likes Olivia Wilde though :bjpenn*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Is correct that Peyton is the favorable IIconic.

-The only Peyton mark I know on here so far.

-Keeps it green.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Prefers the Lass Kicker to the Empress... like a looney.

- Prefers Wesker to Jill Valentine... like a looney.

- Possibly a looney.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Has been waiting since yesterday for their 3 things
- Thinks people are looneys
- Would have a lot more posts if posts in this section counted*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Has a new Avy gif.

-Anxiously waiting for Dean.

-Purple font is quite challenging for me to read.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Just to answer your question... do I look like the type of person would waste my time going to Japan just to see The Young Fuckers? There plenty things to do like hanging with friends, hang out with some women at the Maid cafe and going places to care about anything that NJPW or wrestling in general. 
- Wants to watch CM Punk and AJ Styles
- Anxiously waiting for Dean as well*


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Is back to being more active
- The last one to name things about me
- However, is not online at the moment


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Still restless.

- Rattles chains in frustration. 

- Can only be at rest once he has played the new Smash Bros. game.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Asuka fan
- Knows she's cute on UUDD
- Loves Japan, as well*


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

• Likes soccer for some reason.

• Thinks wrestling died last year.

• Should move to the 1 gate of Hell.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is very welcome to the no sig club
- I have to get into playing the Tales of games they recommended
- Rocking a cool new avi


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Fellow Roman fan <3
- Like me, is basically watching Raw atm for Roman & Seth :lol
- Recently repped me*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Got repped, baby!!!
- Still believes in Dean
- Hates Lesnar*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Gave me some lovely Shield rep <3
- Will be getting repped back when I can
- There's someone else on WF with a FIFA sig too and I keep thinking it's him :lol*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Apparently hates Brock Lesnar(I don't really like him either)

-One of the nicer people here.

-Has met all three members of the Shield.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The Napoleon of the game section.

- Criminal mastermind. 

- Did not pick Manami Toyota in the other thread, so is obviously depraved.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Changed his avatar to an anime Asuka.

Is the only Asuka fan on the forum who I can talk to without them hurling insults at me. The truth hurts.

Has seen the movie My Fellow Americans, which is fantastic news.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Finds Asuka to be the most charismatic woman on the main roster 
- Also believes that Kevin Owens belongs in the main-event on Raw wens2
- Showed me some brutal death clips from Mortal Kombat a few nights ago :trips8


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-A fellow AJ fan.

-Overseer of the rate a wrestler threads.

-Nice guy?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that I don't think Asuka is the most charismatic woman on the roster (main or NXT). She's the most charismatic PERSON on the roster. Most charismatic woman is a massive downgrade and says nothing about how powerful her charisma actually is.

Should watch a video of all the MK X brutalities.

Fan of The Bar, who are currently un-used.

EDIT - Wasn't expecting someone else to jump in.

- Styles

- Bliss

- Punk


----------



## MJ (Feb 7, 2005)

Very passionate and critical of the current WWE product, but makes for excellent discussion on this forum which we do not get enough of on here.

Big Asuka fan, and again that's great. Pick who you like and stick to it. 

Long time member of the forum, like myself. Great to see that some of us stick around.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

mj.s2005 said:


> Very passionate and critical of the current WWE product, but makes for excellent discussion on this forum which we do not get enough of on here.


Should try telling that to other Asuka fans. Worst fanbase of all time. 

I agree, though.



> Big Asuka fan, and again that's great. Pick who you like and stick to it.


Should know if I could actually pick who I like, Asuka wouldn't be anywhere near my list. :lol I'd pick Brock, Roman, Styles, Charlotte, Bliss, Rollins, etc. :lol

I'm cursed.....

Is a big Rollins fan.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

mj.s2005:

*- Seth Rollins fan
- Perhaps, annoyed that Flop Shitter won the IC title.
- Braun Strowman fan*

Tyrion Lannister:

*- Ninja'd me
- Likes Maiden
- Wonder what's his opinion about the 2 Blaze Bailey albums.*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that I am a moderate fan of Braun Strowman, so he could've left that point in tact.

Should know that I love The X Factor and Virtual XI.....musically. Sign Of The Cross is my second favourite song of all time (The version Bruce did at Rock In Rio, that is. Hallowed Be Thy Name is my first favourite, in case you're wondering, which I've mentioned plenty.), The Clansman is amazing, Fortunes of War, and plenty of other songs are fantastic. Unfortunately, Blaze Bailey himself is a dog shit vocalist, so Bruce has had to perform many of his songs live to salvage them. I wish they would re-record the albums. Iron Maiden was made for Bruce's voice, even though he wasn't their first vocalist. Bruce's versions prove that there's tons of artistic merit in those albums, though.

Seriously, compare these two versions.











You probably don't realize how amazing that song is when you hear the studio version, because the power of Bruce makes all the difference. Also, the live solo is much better, but mainly Bruce. The greatest vocalist of all time.

Is a World Cup fan.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ardent Asuka fan. 










- Fan of superhero media, but he is not a comic reader. 

- Needs to start respecting all Wasps.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I'm pretty sure if Asuka actually read my posts about how she's booked, she'd probably have that exact same creeped out expression. I don't think she gives a flying fuck about her booking, sadly. She hides it well if she does.

Loves the Wasp. It's not that I hate them, I'm just indifferent.

Has an old horror movie character in his sig. I think that character was brought up before in vs, but I don't remember the name.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that the gif ends with thumbs up. Asuka approves.

- Should know that even though I adore the Wasp, Strange is my #1 Marvel hero.

- Should know that the character is the Phantom of the Paradise.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-My Evil counterpart.

-A Formidable foe.

-Has a nice new Avatar.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Should know that the gif ends with thumbs up. Asuka approves.
> 
> - Should know that even though I adore the Wasp, Strange is my #1 Marvel hero.
> 
> - Should know that the character is the Phantom of the Paradise.


Should know I somehow doubt she would actually approve of most of what I say. I think in her mind, her WWE career has been a huge success. Which, from the standpoint of performance and acceptance from the fanbase, it has been, but not in terms of accomplishments.

Should know that I'm split on my favourite Marvel hero. It's either Punisher or Strange. I love the brutality of Punisher, but I also love the other worldly elements of Strange. I'm not sure. Both actors playing them are also flawless, so it's sort of a wash on that front too. 

Should know that I now remember that. It was amongst the Paul Williams discussion.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> -My Evil counterpart.
> 
> -A Formidable foe.
> 
> -Has a nice new Avatar.


- Should know that I'm not sure if I'm the good one or the evil one.

- Digs Star Wars.

- Likes my new avatar... thank you!

Tyrion:

- Is not obsessed with Strange like I am, but still appreciates him.

- Loves The Naked Gun.

- Listens to Iron Maiden.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that I still need to see Bill and Ted's movies. I'm assuming that the comedy in this scene is them time travelling to the age of the Iron Maiden torture device, and upon having the name mentioned, they mention the band?

Loves gifs. 










That's a really stupid, old one, but there it is. It probably won't even show up, since this forum hasn't fixed posting gifs or pictures when I'm the one posting them, but I don't know if others can see them.

EDIT - Yep. I can't see it. I can see yours, but not mine. Nice forum. ~_~

Also loves the Naked Gun.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Has run to the hills in search of the seventh son of a seventh son
- Probably feels that Asuka shouldn't be wasting her time with the jobber
- Recently passed the 44k points mark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that I did Run To The Hills in search of the Seventh Son of A Seventh Son, but I instead found The Trooper, whos forehead was inscribed with the Number Of The Beast. We conversed with each other about how The Evil That Men Do lives on and on, then we danced the Dance Of Death.

MAIDEN REFERENCES

I can probably do better than that, but I'm not crafting an intricate story around their song titles. :lol

Should know that I do hate this Carmella storyline, but she's the champion, and I do want Asuka involved with the champion. Just not like this, and certainly not losing, which she will. I don't know how I'm gonna handle that a second time, especially when she'll be out of the title picture, and her chance to be the champion is forever out of reach, and she's officially branded a failure who never gets a title reign.

Should know that it would be nice if the points actually did something.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably agrees that Asuka became a geek after losing the streak

* Surprised that she remained popular in spite of that

* Thinks that Becky Lynch's popularity is overrated (and think she is overrated as well)*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Whether she's a geek or not is debatable. That's about wins, losses, and general protection, which she's done reasonably well in. Braun sure as hell isn't a geek and he's never won anything. Regardless, it doesn't really matter because she's going to be a failure, which is worse. They'll never give her the title, and you need the title to be anybody. Hell, Carmella is a geek and she's the fucking champion.

Doesn't like Becky either. Honestly, the reason I've grown to dislike Becky more than I should is because of her fanbase. Fanbases make everything worse. She's a mediocre, unspecial but not offensive talent, but she's absolutely not worth the obsession.

Join Date: Aug 2014

Location: Inside the Venus Fly Trap (~_______~)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Doesn't like Becky. :sadbecky
- Personally believe they are one of the best posters on here, even though I don't always agree with their posts. Always someone I enjoy having a discussion with.
- Loved The Punisher as much as I did.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Regularly posts the last thing they ate
- Recently changed their avatar
- Just came back from a hiatus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has a groovy new avatar. 

- Forever loyal to the Queen.










- Consistently rocks on.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Posted a gif of Charlotte and referred to her as Queen, which I'm taking to mean he's a fan of her, because otherwise it makes no sense.

Ewww. Take it away, it burns. :tripsscust

Is a huge fan of a group of wrestlers who are disqualified from ever winning titles in WWE.

Is a Godzilla fan.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that Charlotte is not one of my favorites, but I'm cool with her. "The Queen" is just her nickname. However, Dolorian appears to be a HUGE fan.

- Is NOT cool with Charlotte Flair. 

- Not a Godzilla fan.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*TYRION LANNISTER

* Has the same reason to dislike Becky than I do. I actually was ok with Becky, but her fanbase treats her as if she can do no wrong despite not producing anything special whenever she had the chance and hey also think she is the only person screwed by management, that annoys me and sour me on her.

* Removed most of the Figure Four roster from his avi

* Uses the name of my favorite Game of Thrones character as his nickname

PHANTOMOFTHERING

* Take revenge and ninja'd me

* About to start another back and forth with Tyrion

* Apparently fan of old movies*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Should know that Charlotte is not one of my favorites, but I'm cool with her. "The Queen" is just her nickname. However, Dolorian appears to be a HUGE fan.
> 
> - Is NOT cool with Charlotte Flair.
> 
> - Not a Godzilla fan.


Sure, but a nickname is a term of deference and respect to the person you're talking about. There's a reason you don't hear me calling Carmella "Mella", or Roman Reigns "The Big Dog". It's because I don't respect them. Meanwhile I always refer to Asuka as "Empress" or Samoa Joe as "Joey Headrocker".

But, you're "cool" with her, so whatever I guess.

- Favourite Game of Thrones character is the best character in the series, but the second best character on the actual television show.

- Apparently likes Kairi Sane enough to put her name in bold letters, even though I don't remember him even mentioning her.

- Has a quote in his sig.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordecay was right...

- Should know that I do respect Charlotte in some ways. She's not even in my top five of the women currently with the company, but I do appreciate what she does. 

- Should know that I was pretty bummed when she defeated Asuka at WrestleMania.

- Should know that Brienne is the best GOT character.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that Brienne is not the best GOT character. Tywin, Tyrion, Jaime, Stannis, Sandor, Cersei, Olenna, Ned, Robert, Arya, Davos, Varys, Oberyn.....etc.

Brienne is a pretty great character, but the vast majority of GOT characters are pretty great. She's an upper tier character but not top tier.

Should know that I don't consider Charlotte good enough to respect, which is the case with most wrestlers. The fact that she didn't refuse to win at WrestleMania over Asuka when it wasn't the right time to beat her solidified her status on my shit list, but I didn't tolerate her prior to that either. She's freakish to look at, terrible on the mic and mediocre at best as a worker. She can't even do a moonsault properly.

Has only been a member since January.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Located on Vormir.

- Possibly the keeper of the Soul Stone.

- Thinks Kratos is pretty neat.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Recently changed their avatar.
- Guessing they are a fan of Asuka.
- Signature is Phantom of the Paradise.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Got a new sig and a new avatar 

-Just posted a photo of London

-Regular in the Celebs section


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall:

- Their guess is correct... I am an Asuka fan.

- Thinks Anna Kendrick is pretty darn groovy.

- Should know that a hobby is an activity done regularly in one's leisure time for pleasure.


emerald-fire:

- Fellow regular in the game section.

- Bows before the Queen. 

- Presumably is Straight Emerald Fire.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Huge fan of Asuka

-Likes all things magical and supernatural

-Frequent poster in the Games section as well


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Posts a lot in the Celebs section.
- Was happy to see me back. 
- Becky fan :becky


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Took a 3-month hiatus from WWE, and has returned to chat with us a few days ago :drose
- Was fucking stoked to see both Johnny Gargano vs Tommaso Ciampa matches from the last 2 Takeover events :mark:
- Also enjoyed the Last Man Standing match between AJ Styles and Shinsuke Nakamura at MITB


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is one of the nicest and most positive members on this forum. I wish I was as optimistic as they are. 
- Wants to see The Bar featured more on SDL. 
- Loves THE MAN Seth Freakin' Rollins


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Changed his Anna Kenrick sig/avi combo for... another Anna Kendrick sig/avi combo :grin2:

* Enjoyed SD, although he is not watching it live anymore

* Probably is thinking "it's coming home" these days*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Wishes that Iconics would get a decent shot on SDL. 

Peyton Royce number 1 fan on here. 

Always gives out the best gifs on a page.  *_


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Tekken 3 fan. 










- Thinks Charisma Carpenter is far out.

- Should know that I'm not big on slaying. I have relatives who are vampires.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Liked Winona Ryder or maybe still likes her.

-Horror Fan.

-Knows many characters I have not heard of before(Is possibly older than me then)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Gamer.










- Should know that there will always be a place in my heart for Winona.










- Should know that I am older than every other person because I HAVE ALWAYS BEEN AND ALWAYS SHALL BE.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Sailormoon fan
- Has many common interests
- Wonder if he's fan of Attack on Titan*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*He is from the Gate of Hell. :benson

One of his top matches is the epic match in Hulk Hogan vs Ultimate Warrior at WM VI. :banderas

Changed his signature. :becky*_


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Understands the epicness that is Hogan/Warrior match at Wrestlemania VI
- Awesome man
- Shield fan*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Is a great man. :fact

Another one of his epic matches is the amazing Three Stages Of Hell Match between Austin v Triple H. :tucky

Has been here for a decade and 2 years. *_


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Seems groovy.








- Appears to dig Asuka. 








- Ordered the *stake*.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Knows there's only two types of people on this planet. People who dig Asuka.....and liars.

Pop culture aficionado.

Posted a gif for all of his three replies.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*^^ Has made me open my eyes in the WWE many times in the past year. 

Hs been here for over a decade and 4 years from this year's November. 

Still one of my most intelligent posters on this site. *_


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should be aware that I'm a raging dumbass, but I appreciate the sentiment. Skål!

Has realized that WWE is run by an incompetent fuckwit, who has embodied the principle that Kevin Smith talked about happening in Hollywood, which is, as he put it "Failing upwards".

Is a big fan of womens wrestling.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

- Thinks that JBL was worthless in the ring (You're wrong).
- Loves Jinder Mahal (You know you do, admit it).
- Is getting close to 90,000 posts (which is ridiculous).


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Needs to start showing Asuka some respect!

- Friends call him "Sub-Zero", whatever he touches turns to snow in his clutch.

- He's too much.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Told me all about the Rock n Roll Phantom.

-Is a regular here now.

-Kairi Sane's Master and Sensei.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Changed his signature... mazel tov.

- Needs to watch Phantom of the Paradise, the greatest film ever made.






- Should know that Kairi is my mistress/sensei.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Has a cute cartoon Asuka in their av :lol
- Posted a YT video
- Has a slightly creepy sig*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Fellow Shield fan.

-Replied to my Arch Nemesis.

-Should feel safe now knowing that the Sig in @Phantom is a harmless singer.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Apparently a Shield Fan. That's what I'm talking about. 










- Their favourite wrestler is John Cena :cena5 (I kid, I kid )

- Was probably angry when Cena beat AJ for the WWE Title at the 2017 Rumble.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Posted a delightful Shield gif, which while not for me, I still liked :lol
- Cos the forum is fucked up for me right now, his sig isn't showing :/
- Came back recently after being away for too long*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Attended many Wrestlemanias and she'll be going to 35
- Can't wait for Ambrose
- Survivor Series 2012 must've been a very special event for her *


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

AniMetal669amer said:


> *- Attended many Wrestlemanias and she'll be going to 35
> - Can't wait for Ambrose
> - Survivor Series 2012 must've been a very special event for her *


Also likes Shield
Likes Blind Guardian
A bro.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Disappointed with Friday the 13th. Should have told me you were getting it, I could have warned you. :cudi
- Insulted Dr. Shelby.








- Considers Rusev a Midcard act.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> - Disappointed with Friday the 13th. Should have told me you were getting it, I could have warned you. :cudi
> - Insulted Dr. Shelby.
> 
> 
> ...


Should know I got a full refund for Friday the 13th and spent the money on 3 games. 

Knows I don't like Dr. Shelby.

Knows whilst I'm a Rusev fan. I'm also a realist.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nia Jax fan.

- Rosemary fan.

- Does not like Dr. Shelby, so he is clearly sane.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

- PhantomOfTheGameThreads 
- Debates a lot with Tyrion 
- Slightly more optimistic about Asuka winning the title than Tyrion is


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that our debates are friendly. Tyrion's a cool cat.

- Fan of The Who.










- Lifetime Member 










BONUS:

Should watch Phantom of the Paradise.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that he'll only be more optimistic until the 15'th.

Join Date: Jan 2018

Location: The catacombs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Always appears out of the digital darkness.

- DC man.

- Should watch Phantom of the Paradise.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Knows that I have no interest in watching Phantom Of The Paradise.

Is not a Lifetime member.

Is making a name for themselves, according to rep.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- WILL watch Phantom of the Paradise.










- Big on CM Punk.

- Digs Mortal Kombat.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that I won't.

Should know that I have seen A Clockwork Orange, and that movie gets a huge thumbs down from me. (N)

Doesn't own the console that's winning the console war this generation.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I have both Xbox One and PS4, but I only have Injustice 2 on Xbox One. I don't like paying for the same game twice.

- Should know that Phantom of the Paradise is the Asuka of 1970s comedic horror musicals.

- Should know that I'm about to see a film starring a GOAT superheroine.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is going to haunt Tyrion's dreams with Phantom of the Paradise
- Owns both consoles, so he can bat for both sides in the Console War. :becky2
- Must have been an actor on Phantom of the Paradise. Would explain why he loves it so much. I know your tactic. I WON'T BUY YOUR FILM.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably sad that sigs are not working

* Trying to make up for lost time here

* Doesn't feel all that bad for Dillinger not getting pushed because he gets to go home to Peyton (and now he bangs her on the road too)*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- His sig looks weird without a Peyton pic in it cos of the sigs not working :lol
- Always appreciates it when his girl posts a bikini pic
- Has more points than me somehow despite me having almost double the amount of posts LOL*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Believes Seth was the right choice during his betrayal of the Shield.

-Probably glad Ambrose was the Face during his feud with Seth.

-Going to the supershow in October.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Digs the Queen of Quinoa.

- Father of Dragons?

- Does not respect Kairi-sama.

Bonus:

- Should watch Phantom of the Paradise.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Should know that I have both Xbox One and PS4, but I only have Injustice 2 on Xbox One. I don't like paying for the same game twice.
> 
> - Should know that Phantom of the Paradise is the Asuka of 1970s comedic horror musicals.
> 
> - Should know that I'm about to see a film starring a GOAT superheroine.


Well, I wish you would've gotten it on PS4. I'd have liked to play you. 

- Should add me on PS4 anyway. @Kratosx23

- Hopefully enjoyed Ant-Man and The Wasp. I thought it was an unbelievable amount of fun. I was grinning the whole movie.

- Just spoiled the end of Phantom Of The Paradise.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Prefers the PS4.

-Supports House Lannister.

-Refuses to watch Phantom of the Paradise.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

- Supports House Targaryen. (I think? Were you the one with the sig? I think so...)

- Has an avatar of some Anime character.

- Currently doesn't have a sig, like most of the forum, because it went haywire again.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I did NOT spoil the end of Phantom of the Paradise. You'll have to see the film to know what I mean...

- Should know that I thought that Ant-Man and the Wasp was pretty boss.

- Should know that the stinger (pun intended) bummed me out... no spoilers.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Likes women with split dyed hair color
- Would love to see Asuka winning the WWE Women's Championship
- But knows that WWE could be stupid*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- We share some common interests... groovy.

- Black Sabbath fan. Far out.










- Should watch Phantom of the Paradise.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Is letting his inner Phantom loose on us all.

-Was on the low key earlier.

-Should be happy that Asuka is leading the vs thread.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Naruto fan
From new Zealand
Alexa Bliss Mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Proud mark... possibly a Mark. 

- MCU fan. 

- Seems like a groovy poster.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should get paid for promoting Phantom of the Paradise.
- Posts some weird fucking gifs. 
- Will annoy everyone on to this Forum until he's converted us all to Phantom fans.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ready to cheer on England :yay
Probably has a shrine dedicated to Anna Kendrick in his house :beckylol
Not a fan of visitors :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably missing the sig pics as well

* Happy with Becky's recent winning streak :becky

* Nervous about the England match today*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not big on Becky.

- The world's greatest Peyton Royce fan.

- Digs NJPW.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- New avy
- It's of Auska
- As well as Super Milk Chan


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Convinced he logs on just to post in this thread. :beckylol
- I can't see his Smash Bros sig. :mj2
- Has an animated Avi even though he isn't premium. Cheating the system. :maisie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows my sinister purpose: to promote a 43-year-old movie.

- Becky Lynch fan.

- Probably wants to see Anna Kendrick play Squirrel Girl.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Less than a year old
- Less than 400 posts
- Has a new signature


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Forever haunting this thread.

- Will not be at peace until the new Smash Bros. game comes out.

- Beloved spectre.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Replied without pics
- Replied without gifs
- Usually has back and forths with Pyro


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has revealed to me that "Tyrion" is actually Pyro, the Thing Without a Face!









- Restless.

- Not on good terms with Peter Venkman.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Sig still isn't centered
- Posts are an even 370
- Lives here now


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Died here.










- Should know that being on center is for turkeys.

- Will almost certainly mention that I posted a gif in his next post.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Doesn't have a centered sig like me.

-Loves his classics.

-Will initiate martial law to get us watching Phantom of the Paradise.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Likes Game of Thrones, I'm guessing.

- Would probably appreciate this gif 










- Most impressive Gaming Achievement is beating GoW 2/3 on Insane Difficulty. :maisie


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Anna Kendrick fan

-The Fourth Wall that can't be broken.

-Had a long hiatus.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Naruto fan.

- Game of Thrones fan. 

- The organizer of half that is evil and of nearly all that is undetected in this great forum.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Wonder what classic movie would be in his sig
- Would love to see monsters wrestling in WWE... Dracula vs. Frankenstein
- He would love awesomely bad horror movies.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that the movie is Phantom of the Paradise.

- Is 100% correct about that.

- Should check this out:


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Respects sir Christopher Lee.

-Must like other classic horror films he hasn't mentioned.

-Is my primary Antagonist on Wrestling Forum.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Just wait another year, baby
- Loves GOT
- Loves dragons*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

AniMetal669amer said:


> *- Just wait another year, baby
> - Loves GOT
> - Loves dragons*


Wait another year for what?

-Music lover

-Gamer

-Don't know what he was implying.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I think he's talking about the next season of GOT.

- Becky fan.

- Roots for the bad guys.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Has somewhat answered my question.

-Would love Kairi Sane to debut on the MR.

-Should know that 3/4 of the wrestlers I favor are Faces.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Targaryen loyalist.

Ninja'd me.

New Zealander.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Got Ninja'd.

- Enjoyed Ant-Man and the Wasp.

- Groovy poster.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Asuka fan.

Has probably seen *Zaat*.

Has similar interests as I do.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is right about me having seen Zaat. Used to have one-sheet for it.

- Has seen Zotz?

- Anime fan?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is probably very sad due to the news of the recent death of Doctor Strange (and Spider-Man) co-creator Steve Ditko.

Should know that I'm dreading the Carmella/Asuka match, because Carmella is planning to do a Moonwalk DDT where she'll drop Asuka on her head and probably break her neck.

Is probably looking forward to the second Mae Young Classic.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Asuka is the GOAT.

- PS4 man.

- Should know that I just discovered that there is an anime Wasp.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is obsessed with Japanese culture.

Is a regular contributor to many threads in this section.

Is less active in Currently Listening than others.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Not sure if he prefers to be called Tyrion or Pyro. :hmm
- Considers AJ Styles to be overhyped and not living up to it.
- Is sick of Brock's Universal Title reign like the rest of us.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- For Game of Thrones?
- Loves white haired chicks
- Emilia Clarke fan*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall:

- Premium member.










- Anna Kendrick's biggest fan.










- Constantly destroyed in Looney Tunes cartoons.

AniMetal669amer:

- Ninja'd me.

- Music lover.

- Has been to Japan.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Thinks I'm Anna Kendrick's biggest fan. I'm probably not. :beckylol Not until I start plastering my walls with pictures of her like a creepy mofo. 
- Needs to get Premium so he can get animated Phantom signatures.
- Is the biggest fan of this thread.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Loves Chr1st0

Is anna kendrick's biggest fan.

KNOWS IT IS COMING HOME


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Daniel Bryan fan

-Likes sarcasm

-Is a bearshark


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

-Orton and AJ Styles fan.

-Fond of Becky and Charlotte

-I'm assuming is a pokemon fan.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Right on all counts except one (not really a Pokemon fan although I did use to watch Pokemon when I was a kid)

-Joined quite recently

-Kenny Omega fan. Would maybe like to see Omega vs Styles in the future


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Becky lover. :becky
- Boobs & Ass lover, and loves sharing that joy in the Celebs section. :maisie
- Probably wouldn't mind AJ staying Champion the remainder of the Year.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

- High key in love with Anna Kendrick. Probably fantasizes about being with her.

- Loves his GIFS.

- Cup song Anna Kendrick is his favorite song lmao


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Omega fan
Christian
Has 0 WF friends :sadbecky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Changed sig and avatar

-Prefers SmackDown over Raw, I guess :becky

-Probably supporting England in the WC


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Is disappointed in me
- Gave themselves a makeover
- Which now follows a theme


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- WF's favorite ghost.









- Tolerates the living.

- Biggest Nintendo fan in the hereafter.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- King of this thread
- Has plenty of ghost gifs
- Fulfilled my wishes


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Needs to post in more threads so I have more things to say about them. :becky2
- Calls himself shy in his 'About Me' I guess I got my answer to my first thing. :maisie2
- Probably prefers to play Video Games solo than with others.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has 53 WF friends.










- Is NOT Anna Kendrick's biggest fan.










- Fan of Lass Kickers.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Planning a riot :woah
Recently befriended me :JLC3
Loves horror movies


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Replaced Becky for Isla Dawn :wtf

* Doesn't send me Peyton reps anymore since he probably thinks I have seen every Peyton pic (not far from the truth :grin2.

* Still sends me the :homer reps though*


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Posts:8818
- Points:68,646
- Rep:Whored out


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Loves stats
Hasn't created a thread in over 5 years :beckywhat
If this thread didn't exist he probably wouldn't post at all



Mordecay said:


> ** Replaced Becky for Isla Dawn :wtf*


Becky's still no.1 :becky2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- No Leanna in his Avatar and Signature. I must be seeing things. That's like me with no Anna.










- Rollins and Becky fan. Because he has good taste. :rollins :becky

- One of my oldest friends on here, and I'd probably take a bullet for him. It'd be a bit hard through a PC Screen though. :beckylol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not Anna Kendrick's biggest fan, but still a considerable one.










- Fond of:

:becky

- Should know that Phantom of the Paradise is still amazing.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

On the lookout for Yorkshire's answer to Anna Kendrick
Remembers all the good times we had in the gfx section 
If he saved all of his old pizza boxes he'd probably have enough to build a fullscale replica of Buckingham palace :beckylol



The Fourth Wall said:


> - No Leanna in his Avatar and Signature. I must be seeing things. That's like me with no Anna.


She's still in my profile pic :benson

Wants everyone to watch Phantom of the Paradise
New King of this thread :yay
Fan of my grandad's favourite wrestler :thumbsup


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Almost had things about them named by me
- The last one to give me rep
- Currently on the job


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*CJ

* Has ran out of points :lol

* WF's most well known :becky fan

* Celebrated 7 years in the forum last month

MAKE THE GRADE

* Ninja'd me :vincefu

* Last person to do 3 things about me

* Probably the next person to do 3 things about me :lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Earth's mightiest Peyton Royce fan.










- Gamer?










- Doesn't seem to be as big on Billie Kay.



CJ said:


> Fan of my grandad's favourite wrestler :thumbsup


Who?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Looking forward to the next Addams Family movie
Wishes Asuka was treated better
Mickie fan :thumbsup



PhantomoftheRing said:


> Who?


Jake "The Snake" Roberts :yay


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

CJ said:


> Looking forward to the next Addams Family movie
> Wishes Asuka was treated better
> Mickie fan :thumbsup
> 
> ...


Fucking legend. 
Sends me titty or Nia rep. 
Knows Becky will win next months female rankings.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Prefers the Nia rep :beckylol
Knows Isla Dawn will be getting at least 9 points if she's included :becky2
Probably gonna watch the England game later :moore


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows that Football is coming home. :moore
- Sent me a lovely Rhian Sugden England rep. wens3
- Should expect a celebratory visitor message when England progress to the Final tonight. :mark:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Is excited for tonight's semi-final

-Becky fan :becky2

-Probably enjoyed the exchanges between Miz and Bryan on SmackDown


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Ships Becky and Charlotte
- Ships Orton and Styles
- Pushing for 2000 posts


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nintendo fan 
Always tells me I need to get a sig 
I'm not sure I've ever seen him make a post in the wrestling section :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Pretty sure he used to have a Ziggler avi/was a Ziggler fan. Or maybe that was someone else.
- One of the people I've known the longest on here.
- Bella Hadid wens3


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Admires Bella Hadid

-Probably has a collection of Anna Kendrick GIFs

-Closing in on 6 years on WF


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

CJ said:


> Prefers the Nia rep :beckylol
> Knows Isla Dawn will be getting at least 9 points if she's included :becky2
> Probably gonna watch the England game later :moore


Yes, she is and no. 



emerald-fire said:


> -Admires Bella Hadid
> 
> -Probably has a collection of Anna Kendrick GIFs
> 
> -Closing in on 6 years on WF


Emeralds on fire.
A bro.
Insert lazy third thing here.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Victoria fan
Gangrel fan 
Joined one month before me



The Fourth Wall said:


> - Pretty sure he used to have a Ziggler avi/was a Ziggler fan. Or maybe that was someone else.


I was. From 2011 to 2013 Ziggler was great and I was one of the biggest Ziggler fans on here. After that though, a combination of bad booking and Ziggler not caring as much about his performances anymore caused me to sour on him a bit. He's still ok, but I don't really mark for him anymore. :shrug


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Doesn't have a sig or any WF friends :sadbecky
Has only given out one like in his entire time on WF :WTF2
Lives beside the seaside :thumbsup



zrc said:


> Yes, *she is* and no


Hopefully I'm not the only one who votes for her :fingerscrossed


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

- Probably loving the mini push that Bex has been getting recently :becky2
- First time i've seen him without a Decker GFX somewhere :enzo
- Has hopefully been enjoying the festival of football


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is hoping things pick up or Becky after Extreme Rules
- Kicks everyone not on Team Kick
- One of the good posters here


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

- Took a ninjaing in his stride.
- Always has some beautiful art in their avi 
- Rolling in the points


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Becky Lynch fan
Ginger
Remembers when he was a regular member and not a mod


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- AC/DC fan... I salute you!










- Nostalgic... but for what?










- Lifetime Member


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Made Mordecay a liar
- Finally made their first post on this page
- Ghosts


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Keeping track of people's posts
Probably hasn't watched any WC games 
Doesn't post much



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> - First time i've seen him without a Decker GFX somewhere :enzo


You must have missed my Octavia phase :beckylol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Will vote for Becky & Isla next month. If Alexa rises we riot!
Knows I prefer Nia rep to titty rep.
Now knows Grados theme was done by 00s girlband Honeyz.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Isn't watching the England game so is probably sick of us talking about it. :moore
- Repped him some Nia.










- Would let Nia crush him with her thighs.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Dreading the day he has to do the womens rankings after the MYC II

* WF's biggest Nia Jax fan

* Has some brutaly honest opinions about the IIconics (sadly, most of them are true :mj2)

THE FOURTH WALL

* Trained to be a ninja during his time off

* Probably happy with the result of today's WC match so far

* Not watching RAW or SD live anymore, but will try to watch Extreme Rules live on Sunday*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Friend of the world, enemy of Alexa Bliss.

- Does not care about any of the MCU films... except Guardians of the Galaxy.

- Appears to be excited for WWE 2K19.

Fourth Wall:

- Ninja'd me.

- Scrappy Little Nobody.









- Is rightfully tired of seeing me post about Phantom of the Paradise.

Mordecay:

- Also ninja'd me.

- Peyton Royce enthusiast 

- Not big on Asuka.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

One of the biggest Asuka fans
Probably American but I could be wrong
Also appreciates AC/DC (Y)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I am indeed an American. Is it that obvious?










- Gamer.










- Interested in photography.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Was ninja'd
- Was ninja'd again
- Bounced back after the fact


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Grooviest ghost around.










- Busy during October.

- Always brings BOOs to the party.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> - Isn't watching the England game so is probably sick of us talking about it. :moore
> - Repped him some Nia.
> 
> 
> ...


Ended up watching it. Appreciate the Nia rep. 



Mordecay said:


> *ZRC
> 
> * Dreading the day he has to do the womens rankings after the MYC II
> 
> ...


I never dread the day I have to.count the rankings. I enjoy it. But yes I'm WFs biggest Nia and Tamina fan. Or should that be only Tamina fan?



PhantomoftheRing said:


> zrc:
> 
> - Friend of the world, enemy of Alexa Bliss.
> 
> ...


WWE is the only game I'm guaranteed to get on day 1 every year without fail. Been that way since Attitude in 1998.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Devoted
- Reps regularly
- Not sure what they just did


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Make_The_Grade said:


> - Devoted
> - Reps regularly
> - Not sure what they just did


Nah, what's rep?, I quoted you.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

dislikes piss as any normal human should

makes enjoyable posts

dutifully does female rankings even though we all know LOL BECKY WINS


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Asuka fan.










- Does not want "blonde basics" in his back garden... has that happened before?

- Directed by Tim Burton, who would later direct Tag Returns.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Made a reference to the film simply titled "Batman", colloquially named "Batman 89".

Shares my favourite wrestler.

.....and almost nothing else.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Explains jokes.










- We may not agree on much, but I still think he's pretty groovy.










- Should know that Hamill is also my favorite Joker.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Has barely crossed paths with me this week.

-Has maybe become a tertiary Antagonist?

-Loves to post gifs.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Likes Becky... Becky... what's her name?

- Fan of the Naruto.

- Should know that Jill Valentine always triumphs over Wesker... don't fact-check that.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I did fact check Albert Wesker vs Jill Valentine. I got one search result for a battle, which was her and somebody else vs Wesker, and pretty much everyone said Wesker would still win.

Likes clown Asuka, or Kana as she existed on the Indies. Clown Asuka doesn't technically exist.

Has a username so big the side bar can't fit all of it without doing th
is


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Sworn enemy of joy.

- Should know that all versions of Asuka kick ass.

- Is excited for Captain Marvel?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that I'm worried about Captain Marvel, because from the description of the MCU going forward by Kevin Feige, it sounds like it's going to be catnip for SJW's, which would be devestating. If that happens, the MCU will die just like Star Wars did, and then we'll pretty much have no good movies left.

Thinks that I hate joy, even though the things he likes that I don't aren't very entertaining. I don't know how I'm an enemy of joy when entertainment is what I live for.

Has well over 400 posts that aren't showing because posts here don't count.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** It's making this back and forth with Phantomofthering a regular thing

* I think he still enjoys Marvel movies

* Also enjoys Game of Thrones*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion:

- Should know that I'm all for a Marvel film starring a superheroine, but I'm not sure about Captain Marvel...

- Should know that I dig Stephen Lynch.

- Should know that I wish the Wasp had gotten more to do in Ant-Man and The Wasp. Also, I would've cast Mary Elizabeth Winstead.

Mordecay:

- Ninja'd me.

- Will likely ninja me again.

- Successfully avoiding the list.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Should love Becky.

-Should know Wesker blitzes Jill before she could react.

-Fan of the Wasp.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I do still enjoy Marvel movies.

Should know that my back and forths with Phantomofthering are just pointless arguments for fun. They're never personal. If I ever met the man I'd shake his hand. 

Is a supporter of the Westerosi House that loves their family the most.....literally.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Styles#Bliss-Nz:

- Nope.

- Wrong.

- 










Tyrion:

- Ninja'd me.

- Digs Marvel.

- Thinks the DCEU is for turkeys.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I respect turkeys too much to call them fans of the DCEU.

Should know I prefer DC to Marvel on the basis of characters, but not movies, unfortunately.

Should know I prefer the DC animated shows from 1992 to 2006 over the MCU.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Also hopes that Asuka doesn't get injured by Carmella if she introduces a new maneuver 
- Would also rather have Braun Strowman as the Universal Champion than either Brock Lesnar or Roman Reigns 
- Probably also enjoyed the Johnny Gargano vs Andrade Cien Almas at NXT Takeover: Philadelphia


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Manages the Rate superstar threads.

-Deserves more credit for being a good poster.

-Has never changed his Avy since I signed up.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Despises the greatest female wrestler to ever live. :no:

Has some anime avatar. 

Probably knows that the artist drawing the Targaryens in his sig didn't do a very good job on Rhaegar and Viserys, since they don't look even close to their tv counterparts, although Daenerys is accurate.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doesn't love the GOAT superheroine.

- Mass Effect fan.

- Doesn't hate Kairi. I'll take it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Huh? I like Diana.....:shrug

Will take me not hating Kairi even though if she has more success than Asuka, hate will likely arise like a phoenix from the ashes.

Said he'd play the Mass Effect trilogy, which hopefully he will.

Will soon know that this is the GOAT video game character










Consult me before you play the mission on Virmire in the first game, though. There's something you need to know how to do. Don't play it without telling me. You'll thank me.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Likes Mass Effect.

-Likes to judge Artwork.

-Formerly known as Pyro before my time here.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I like Becky.

- Should know that I have met/talked to Becky. Very sweet. 

- Should Know that Wasp is the Asuka of comic book heroines.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Should know that I'm pleased he likes Becky. Now what about Lexi? Hmm.

-Should know I'm kinda jealous of him already meeting Becky but in a non offensive way of course.

-Is probably pleased with Asuka dominating the vs thread.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Wants to see Alexa Bliss retain at Extreme Rules

-Fire and blood

-From Christchurch


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Would like to see Becky as Champion before the end of the year. :becky
- I just repped him some Becky. :becky2
- Wouldn't mind Becky going extreme on him


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

- Likes his tea and biscuits
- Has a good taste in women
- CM Punk inspired his username


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Formerly rise.
Joined same year as me

Fan of AC/DC.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Doesn't know what rep is
- Unless they were joking
- Did quote me though


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Would probably cry if this thread was to ever be removed. :mj2
- I repped them some Mario.
-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Make_The_Grade said:


> - Doesn't know what rep is
> - Unless they were joking
> - Did quote me though


Yes I was joking lol.


The Fourth Wall said:


> - Would probably cry if this thread was to ever be removed. :mj2
> - I repped them some Mario.
> -


Breaks the 4th Wall.
Thread regular.
Fellow UKer.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Repped with Mario.










- Only did two.










- Is secretly Anna Kendrick. The game's over, Kendrick!

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Earth's mightiest Tamina fan.

- Will riot if Alexa climbs in the next Favorite Female thread.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- If I was really Anna Kendrick. I'd be checking myself out in the mirror right now....naked.
- Is taking over the TV thread with X-Files.
- Likes getting ninja'd










(Beverly Hills Ninja is the greatest film ever, don't care what anyone says)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has the power to stop the madness in the TV Thread. Go ahead... vote for The Colgate Comedy Hour.










- Is checking herself out in the mirror. I'm not judging, Anna. 

- Should know that I also enjoy Beverly Hills Ninja.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Loves Asuka with facepaint 
- Or without facepaint
- Loves video games*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Doesn't like the Young Bucks.

-Posts here more than anywhere else.

-long-time member.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Friend and foe.

- Likes Asuka, but she's not his favorite...










- I need to know his thoughts on Wasp.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-He makes this forum fun in his own right(serious)

-Should know Asuka is placed 5th on my Women's list in wrestling.

-Shall get my thoughts on Wasp from me personally=Underrated but not the kind of character I'd like tbh.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Recently changed his signature. 

Fan of Sasuke from Naruto. :done

Has been here for 5 months. :fact*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Knows that Undertaker's dive at Ground Zero is epic
- Knows that Roman Reigns' dives are amazing too
- Ronda Rousey fan*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

@Slayer

-His positive personality is over 9000!

-Always been a good poster.

-Should know that my Avatar is Itachi Uchiha(The best Naruto character and should have beaten Sasuke if not for plot armor)

@AniMetal

-Ninja on the loose.

-Must type fast in general.

-Have already said a few things about him.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Plays video games. 










- Buffy fan.










- That '70s Show fan?










EEK!


AniMetal669amer:

- Thinks Cactus Jack vs. Cena in a hardcore match would be boss.

- Digs horror... my kind of ghoul!

- Gave me an Undertaker rep once. Groovy.










Styles#Bliss-Nz:

- A ninja in more ways than one.

- Asuka is his 5th favorite female wrestler... boo.

- Doesn't hate Wasp, but she's not his sort of character.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Sailor Moon fan!!!
- Knows that it requires balls to admit that you love the show
- Anime fan*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that it doesn't really take balls to admit you like Anime, considering it's literally the most popular thing on the Internet. Even more than porn. I think I'm the last living human who doesn't understand the appeal of it.

Has some song called "Track of doom" in his sig.

Is a gamer.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- You should consider listening to this band called: "Angus"... it's an awesome Dutch band and their music is pretty impressive
- Loves Metal
- From Toronto (or former)*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that I'm not, nor ever have been from Toronto. I'm from a tiny ass little town called Tecumseh, which is near Windsor, which is across the border from Detroit, aka America's anus. 

Doesn't care for wrestling.

Wants me to listen to Angus.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The last anime hater on Earth.










- Loves Futurama.










- Awesome Asuka mark.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that despite my hatred of Anime, I'm still trying. I know there has to be something I'm missing out on, but I just don't like it.

Probably loves Elzar, as he should, as he's an excellent parody character.

Excellent Asuka mark.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Will sadly never like Anime.

-Itachi Uchiha should put him in a Genjutsu to change his mind.

-Is worried for Asuka on Sunday in case of injury.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Repped me
- And got some rep back
- Has a hashtag in their username :lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Dean Ambrose fan.

- Met him 4 times.










- Misses him.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Likes X-Files as much as Phantom.
- Loves posting GIF's after every thing. :beckylol
- Will riot if Asuka doesn't win.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

1.









2.









3.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Posts lovely Cara Delevingne gifs.
- Enjoyed England losing.
- Hates "It's coming home :moore"


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

1.









2.









3.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fourth Wall:

- Totally isn't Anna Kendrick... sure...










- Knows my wrath will be legendary if Asuka loses...










- Game of Thrones fan.










FUN!:

- 









-









-


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Once again changed his avatar.

-Maybe prefers Wasp over Asuka?

-Should be looking forward to Asuka destroying Carmella at ER.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I changed it about 8 times today.









- Should know that Asuka, Wasp, and Becky Lynch are all great.










(Sorry. First version was needlessly bratty.)

- Should know that I'm dreading ER.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Asking Ellsworth for wrestling advice.
Fan of Queen. 
Not looking forward to Asuka losing tomorrow.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Counting down the days til August
So he can wish me a happy birthday, bring us the next installment in WF's Favourite Female series :thumbsup
Practically guaranteed to be the only one who throws some points Tamina's way :lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

CJ said:


> Counting down the days til August
> So he can wish me a happy birthday, bring us the next installment in WF's Favourite Female series :thumbsup
> Practically guaranteed to be the only one who throws some points Tamina's way [emoji38]


Will be voting.
Knows I'll send a happy birthday.
Knows I can't vote for Tamina unless she shows up in the next 4 weeks.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

-One of WF.com's moderators!
-Member of 7 years
-Seems to be fans of female wrestlers

@CJ

Too slow.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Sad that he may not be able to vote for Tamina

* He still will throw some points in Nia's way

* Probably will quote this post

BLACK METAL

* Alexa Bliss fan

* Apparently loves them blondes

* Fairly new member*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> ** Sad that he may not be able to vote for Tamina
> 
> * He still will throw some points in Nia's way
> 
> * Probably will quote this post*


Knows Nia is getting my full 10.
Like yours goes to Peyton. 
And knew I'd quote him



Black Metal said:


> -One of WF.com's moderators!
> -Member of 7 years
> -Seems to be fans of female wrestlers


Got Ninja'd by me. 
Plays gears of war.
Is still rocking his 360 gamertag on his profile.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Not willing to bend the rules, even for himself :clap
Should forget Nia & give his full 10 to Becky :becky2
Has Gangrel's wiki bookmarked


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oy. My last post here is a mess. I need to stop posting when I'm half-asleep...

Anyway...

- Moderator 










- Thinks Becky Lynch is pretty groovy.










- Repped me with some Asuka.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Repped them some Asuka.










- Probably expected me to be the next one to name things about them. :becky2

- Should know I still haven't and don't intend on watching Phantom of the Paradise, because I know how much it :triggered them.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Appreciates the amazing Ring Work of Seth Rollins.

-Has the most attractive Anna Kendrick gif I've seen.

-Made the heart grow fonder.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall:

Thank you!










- Her performance in Up in the Air brought her an Academy Award nomination for Best Supporting Actress.

- Would like to play Squirrel Girl.

- Will watch Phantom of the Paradise, dammit!










Styles#Bliss-Nz:

- Ninja'd me.

- Master of evil.










- AJ Styles fan.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is familiar with a lot of Japanese wrestlers I have never heard of :shrug
Not enjoying the summer weather
Marking for Asuka at Extreme Rules


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows that nostalgia is a very powerful drug. :mj2 The past always seems better. 
- Doesn't post in the WWE Sections much anymore.
- Was a Ziggler fan during his peak, but has lost interest in him. Same.  I felt like Ziggler was _the guy_ back in 2013, before they fucked him up.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

- From the United Kingdom.

- Sure loves his Pizza.

- Has given up watching WWE due to it being shit - I wish I had the same willpower.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Huge admirer of Becky :becky

-Rangers supporter









-Wants to see AJ Styles vs Seth Rollins tear the house down one day


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Likes the sports.










- Digs Megadeth.










- Randy Orton fan.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Loves his gifs as much as Phantom.
- Nobody else decided to name things about them, so I did it. :becky2
- Is probably thinking "Ugh, not this guy naming things about me again"

Bonus:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Coloured user title
Enjoyed the AJ/Rusev match
One of those rare members who is not regular or lifetime member, only a premium member. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** About to reach 8k posts

* The woman in his avi is her favorite model

* Not taking advantage of his premium user privileges :beckywhat*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Soon will reach 9k posts
Doesn't know me well at all if he thinks I'm female :lmao 
Wants WWE to do something meaningful with The Iconics


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Appreciates the beauty that is Bella Hadid
- Closing in on 8k posts
- Is a ninja


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Loves Gothic themed stuff
- Knows Roman Reigns booking has been shit
- Fellow metalhead*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has been a member of the forum a hell of a long time
Surprisingly only has just over 3000 posts
Was the last person to rep me


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Their avatar is judging me.

- Music lover.










- Walks with Elias.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Didn't enjoy Extreme Rules
Big fan of gifs :thumbsup
The last person to send me a friend request


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Hoping that Becky ends Carmella's reign of terror

* Doesn't have his hopes high :sadbecky

* Hoping that Isla wins the UK Womens title when they introduce it*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that I actually hope Carmella beats Becky. The explanation why should be obvious enough.

Peyton Royce fan.

Will probably pay attention to the NXT UK Division.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay

Love of all things Peyton. 

Likes green font. 

A bro.


Tyrion 

Will vote for Asuka next month if he decides to. 

Hated Carmella winning.

Probably loved Jeff Hardy getting smashed


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't fact check.

His username is 3 random letters. 

Does female ranking threads, which I voted in to try to get Asuka to #1, and I won't do going forward because it'll never happen and no other position matters.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Would like to punch Vince McMahon
From the great white north
video game fan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

zrc said:


> Will vote for Asuka next month if he decides to.


Nope. I'm done. It's a pointless endeavor. I voted to get her to #1, she'll never be #1 no matter what I do. I quit.



> Probably loved Jeff Hardy getting smashed


Could not have cared less, honestly. The match was meaningless.

Join Date: Dec 2011
Posts: 7,985
Points: 1,564


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

- Fuming with the treatment of Asuka, and rightfully so
- Grizzled WF vet.
- Has good music taste.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

@Tyrion Lannister

-Is pissed off that Asuka lost again to Carmella

-Will be pissed off even more when this post acts as a reminder that Asuka lost

-Has a video in sig

EDIT

@Chief of the Lynch Mob

-Cool mod

-Likes The Miz, which is awesome

-Would love to see Becky get involved in a big storyline for SummerSlam


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is probably not hopeful that Becky will win the title from Carmella, after last night.
- Is most likely missing Charlotte on TV.
- Was probably :mark: when Orton turned Heel last night.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I know her true identity...










- Co-starring with Blake Lively in A Simple Favor.

- Is feeling...


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Wasping things
- Likes insect women
- Lives in the catacombs*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

AniMetal669amer said:


> *- Likes insect women*


I really wish that wasn't my type, but alas...

- Knows that MUSIC IS LIFE!!!

- Fellow fright fan.










- Appreciates Kairi Sane.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Appreciates the movie Krull it seems(good man)

-The master of unforeseen Heel turns.

-Should have Asuka as an Avy mainly because they were good.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Voted against THE greatest film of all time in the film thread.










- Will not be forgiven.











- Should have a Jill Valentine avatar.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Perhaps, ate an eye before?
- Lover of gifs
- Hides under the ring
- Not a leprechaun *


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wants Super :cena to come back
Thinks WWE sucks nowadays 
Angus fan


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has a weird sig

* Pentagon fan

* Probably still loves feet*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Everyone loves women feet
- Still loving Peyton
- He also fantasizing over her feet, as well*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Helloween fan!!










- Posted 4 about me...










- I wonder if he has seen Trick or Treat (1986)...


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Has made 217 posts in the Asuka fan thread








Currently enjoying Norn Iron's favourite pastime :beckylol
Someone on his friends list got perma :ban last week


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The legendary CJ. 
Wants Becky to become champ again. 
Likes Isla Dawn too.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Probably the only WF member with a Farscape inspired username :hmm
Likes it when Nia/Tamina/Tara Victoria show up in his usercp :beckylol
Looking forward to building an even bigger igloo this winter :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Doesn't understand why I still watch WWE, even the just the Highlights. :rollins and :becky still exist, so, you know.
- Keeps an eye on SDL for Becky, and is hoping to see her next in line for a Title opportunity. But she probably won't win it from Trashmella. :sadbecky
-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should watch Phantom of the Paradise.

- Will watch Phantom of the Paradise.

- Needs to watch Phantom of the Paradise.












CJ said:


> Someone on his friends list got perma :ban last week



Microsoft_Sam?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Can probably quote every scene in Phantom of the Paradise word for word.
Super active in this section
Owns a fedora :hmm



PhantomoftheRing said:


> Microsoft_Sam?


Yep.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Fan of Isla Dawn
- Master of sig
- Has he moved from Leanna Decker? :hmm:*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Probably addicted to maple syrup :hmm
Has feet pics all over his visitor wall :goaway
Likes writing poetry



AniMetal669amer said:


> *- Has he moved from Leanna Decker? :hmm:*


:nah2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Fond of :hmm

- Fan of Mickie James and Becky Lynch.










- "Blah blah, woof woof"?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Sporting a new avy
- As well as an infinite supply of gifs
- Judging from location, has awful living conditons


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Continues to haunt us.










- Grim and grinning.










- Has come out to socialize.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Almost two hours between posts
- Lives in darkness
- Was molded by it


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Signed on to post in this thread.
- Might venture in to the Gaming section when Super Smash Bros comes out.
- I just repped them.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

A fellow Brit (I'm Jamaican though so)
Might have a thing for Anna Kendrick
One of the best people on here tbf 8*D


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jam said:


> A fellow Brit (I'm Jamaican though so)
> Might have a thing for Anna Kendrick
> One of the best people on here tbf 8*D


She doesn't have a "thing" for Anna Kendrick... she IS Anna Kendrick! We're through the looking glass here, people!

Anyway...

- Goes great on toast.

- Asuka fan.










- WF's resident big dog.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Thinks TFW is secretly Anna Kendrick :hmm:
Knows if that's the case, then Anna makes nice gfx :thumbsup
Has only started one thread :hmm



PhantomoftheRing said:


> - "Blah blah, woof woof"?


It's a Dark Angel quote.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I don't know about anything that happened after 1974.










- A Dark Angel fan.

- Groovy moderator.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Should know that I don't know about anything that happened after 1974.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has selective amnesia. 

Thread regular. 

Knows schools out for summer


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Was probably bored whilst the WF servers were down. :sadbecky
- Also knows School is out, and wish I was back at School right about now. 6 weeks off. :sodone Those were the days.
- Probably doesn't give a shit about the RAW Title scene since Jax lost it.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> - Was probably bored whilst the WF servers were down. :sadbecky
> - Also knows School is out, and wish I was back at School right about now. 6 weeks off. :sodone Those were the days.
> - Probably doesn't give a shit about the RAW Title scene since Jax lost it.


The servers were down? 

Wishes he had six weeks off. 

Now knows I didn't give a crap about the Raw title even when Nia had it. :lmao


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*-








- That's really cute
- And you know it*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is correct about...










- Says wrestling died in 2017... what killed it?










- Sailor Moon fan?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Wants Asuka to drop a chandelier on Becky :beckywhat
Stuck in the 70's








Lauren Cohan fan


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Creates graphics
Likes Ivelisse 
Fan of Newcastle.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

My favourite Nia fan :thumbsup
Just got some Nia rep :thumbsup
Probably watched that Gangrel/Geoffrey the Giraffe video :beckylol


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Finds Margot Robbie more attractive than Michelle Pfeiffer

-Has fingers crossed that Becky challenges and wins the championship at SummerSlam

-Creates amazing GIFs


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Second in command
- Hasn't broke 2000 yet
- First post on this page


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

- Still hasn't made the grade.

- Has been on WF for/at least five and a half years.

- Still hasn't broken the 1k post count yet.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Wants to see Becky end Carmella's reign. :becky
- Probably isn't expecting her too, because he knows how WWE works. :trolldog
- Has enjoyed Becky going from a







to a


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Punkamaniac:

- We've never interacted before. 










- Becky fan.










- Lifetime member.










Anna Kendrick:

- Ninja'd me.

- Knows Winona Ryder is pretty boss.










- Also a Becky fan.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I think lifetime memberships expire after 20 years. 

Feelin' fine.

Posts a load of gifs.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Fan of Nia Jax
- Fan of Victoria
- May have seen here "special tape"


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Make_The_Grade said:


> - Fan of Nia Jax
> - Fan of Victoria
> - May have seen here "special tape"


Plays Pokemon 
Been here 5 years. 
And no I will never watch her "special tape". I respect her too much.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- A man of culture and fine tastes
- Has respect for other people's privacy
- Constantly gets my hopes up with the quotes


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Edited his post :hmm:
Mysterious :hmm:
Can't even remember the last time I saw him post anything in the WWE section :hmm:


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Didn't edit their post
- Isn't as mysterious
- Didn't notice my post in the anything section


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- 









- 









-


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*-








-








- Loves ghosts dancing*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Has posted pics of himself before.

-Will maybe one day consider Wrestling equal to his music.

-Running out of things to say about him.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

- Songs about Ice & Fire.

- Deaths about Rhaegar Targaryen.

- Would rather be in King's Landing.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Doesn't like religion
- Loves feet
- Great Moderator*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Wants John Cena to come back lol
- Thought Extreme Rules was crap
- Might be jealous of me cos I get to see Taker in person again at the Melbourne show in October :lol*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Wants Deano to come back.
- Likes all Shield Members as a unit and individually. 
- Should also know I'm jealous that they get to meet Wrestlers and go to all these WWE shows in person. I wish I wasn't poor. :mj2


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

- One of the best posters around these parts :bayley
- Probably liking the direction of their SD favourites going into Summerslam  
- Always blesses us with Anna Kendrick goodness.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Huge Lynch fan. Groovy!





























- Oh... BECKY Lynch fan. Sorry.










- TEAM KICK!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Started the Addams Family (2019) thread. 

Will vote in the favourites rankings next month. 

Posts a lot in here.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Didn't quote anyone
- Probably repped someone
- Didn't ninja me


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Didn't get quoted.
I go on a repping spree once a month, today is not it. 
Got ninja'd by me.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Is online
- Has posted pics
- Is handsome


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Gangrel fan... same here!










- Knows that I know that school's out for summer... but does he know that school's out forever?










- Tamina fan.










Make_The_Grade: 

- Ninja'd me.

- Ghostly gamer.

- Mario fan.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Was ninja'd
- The only one ninja'd
- Will be ninja by someone els


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Was surprised to see that they had posted in another thread outside of this section. :beckylol
- Probably did it just to shut us up.
- Their worst habit is neglecting to eat. BUT FOOD IS AMAZING


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- One of my favs
- Repped me twice
- One of the more popular posters


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ventured out of this thread?!










- Their spirit is FREE!!!










- Will use their ghostly powers to teach misers the true meaning of Christmas.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Also a gangrel fan. 

Knows that I know schools out forever. 

Knows I'm Wrestling Forums only Tamina fan.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Posted at 4:33am my time
- Doesn't have a sig
- Has the same rep title as I do*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-










-










-


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

- Asuka fan

- Kana fan

- Kanako Urai fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Adam West is the one true Batman.










- Knows that only Asuka matters.










- Thinks Thanos is far out.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Went from a mysterious user to a gif lover
- Still would love to bite a woman's neck using his fangs
- He's a vampire*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

AniMetal669amer said:


> *- Went from a mysterious user to a gif lover*


- Should know that I am both.










- Should know that I am not a vampire... I'm the Phantom.










- Should know that a few cousins on my mother's side are vampires.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- He loves to take beauties on a boat ride
- Especially that special girl
- Plays the organ professionally*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has been on this forum for over 12 years. :bosstrips
- Likes The Big Dog :cole








- Video Games apparently also defeat Wrestling now as well. I can't disagree. I think eating dog shit would be better than watching wrestling right now.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- WALKS WITH ELIAS!










- WALKS WITH... becky?










- Has seen Phantom of the Paradise?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows that I'm a scumbag and Walk with Elias. 
- I don't just walk with Becky, I ride with Becky. Ride or die. :becky
- Should know I haven't seen Phantom of the Paradise. Is probably now :triggered


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Isn't a scumbag(Elias is though)

-Loves Becky.

-Is forced by @Phantom to watch his favorite movie.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- My beloved enemy.










- Needs to start respecting Kairi Sane, the Phantom of the Paradise of wrestlers.










- Needs to see Phantom of the Paradise, the Kairi Sane of movies.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Posted Dean gifs for me last time :lol
- Likes to suggest movies for people to watch
- Posts in this thread a lot*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I like to suggest ONE movie for people to watch.

- Should watch Phantom of the Paradise.










-


----------



## KingofDeathmatches (Jul 20, 2018)

-Really enjoys Phantom of the Paradise

-Recommends it to everyone

-Has now convinced me to watch it on VHS.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Joined the site this month. Welcome. :yay
- King of Deathmatches :CENA
- Has already discovered this section, and now probably won't go anywhere else. :beckylol


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

- Remembers FIGHT NIGHT from Big Brother as well as PRESTON on Never Mind the Buzzcocks

- Aged 25 from England

- Scared Coward


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Member of over 5 years

Has an amusing avatar

Username is named after a wrestler


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

- Becky Lynch fan
- Loves metal
- Should listen to *Bog of the Infidel*... great band with guitar solos.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- JUDAS PRIEST!!!!










- Hell of a guy.










- Alice Cooper fan?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- YOU BET!!! ALICE COOPER!!!
- Loves shock rock
- Loves hell*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Changed their Avi & Sig.
- Knows that Wrestling already died last year. (Probably even earlier than that actually :beckylol)
- Is in to Heavy Metal music.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- WE'RE FRIENDS NOW!!!










- Will not be watching the new Doctor Who.










- Simone Missick fan.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-New Avatar again.

-Has a new friend.

-Maybe he cannot find that one and only Avatar to suit him.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is a fan of THE MAN Seth Rollins. 










- Just became one of my favourite people on here for that reason. :becky2

- Would probably mark out over a Styles vs. Rollins match. :mark:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-










-










-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

-









-









-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Not a fan of Carmella

-Posts amazing photos in the Celebs section

-Is happy that Becky is about to get a big match at SummerSlam


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Jamie Carragher fan.

- Made me look up Jamie Carragher.

-


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is perfectly happy posting goofy Becky Lynch and Charlotte gifs even though they stole 2 pushes from Asuka and should be deservedly scorned.

Had his post liked. 

Has a fictional location listed in his profile.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has declared war on every non-Asuka wrestler and their fans.

- WILL RESPECT HSIEN-KO.










- Didn't hate one episode of Star Trek.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - WILL RESPECT HSIEN-KO.


No.



> - Didn't hate one episode of Star Trek.


I didn't like it much either. And that's "the best" one. If that's the best this franchise has to offer, yikes.

Likes old video games.

Likes old tv.

Likes old everything.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Says he won't respect Hsien-Ko. He is lying.










- Thinks Tywin is groovy.










- Should know that I started Mass Effect.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Should know that I started Mass Effect.


Let me guess, you think it's a massive disappointment.....

How far are you?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Let me guess, you think it's a massive disappointment.....
> 
> How far are you?


Not far. Digging it.

- Should know that I like the music in ME.

- Should know that I dig most sci-fi. I'm not hard to please.

- Should know that ME is a LOT like Star Trek.

BONUS:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good. 

As I always state, though, send me a visitor message before you start the mission on Virmire. You need to know how to get the armor before you start.

- Feelin' Fine

- Phantom Of The Paradise

- 50's avatar



> - Should know that ME is a LOT like Star Trek.


It's influenced by Star Trek, but I don't like Star Trek. Nor do I like science fiction, at least science fiction as I define it. I like this.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Will do.

- Should know that my avatar is The Wasp.

- Not a Becky fan.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

His avatar is The Wasp. It's probably from a 60's comic book, though, isn't it?

Likes science fiction.

Doesn't like Star Wars. Which makes sense, because Star Wars is not science fiction.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It is.

- Should know that I don't hate Star Wars, it just never really clicked with me. Wish it did. Seems like it should have. 

- Is starting to respect Hsien-Ko?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Should give Star Wars another go.

-Will probably learn to like it slowly but surely.

-Refer above.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - It is.


Is that about the Wasp, or when I said Star Wars isn't Sci-Fi?



> - Should know that I don't hate Star Wars, it just never really clicked with me. Wish it did. Seems like it should have.


That's exactly how I view it. It's.....fine. At best. And only the originals, because 2/3'rds of the franchise is putrid crap.



> - Is starting to respect Hsien-Ko?


Unless Hsien-Ko translates to "Asuka", give up.

Likes Mass Effect because it's "a lot like Star Trek". I don't know why I don't like Star Trek then. 

Should know, but probably doesn't at the point he's at, that tons of the crew in Mass Effect are alien life forms, unlike Star Trek where it's pretty much just Spock, Worf and Data. In ME 2 like half the crew are aliens, and you have like 12 crew mates or something. 

Should know that my favourite race in Mass Effect are Krogan. His will probably be Asari, because they're all female.

EDIT - Great, now I gotta re-do my points.

Likes wrestlers who don't have a lot of charisma.

Has a new Seth Rollins sig.

Is from New Zealand


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That was about Wasp.

- Should know that there was a scene in Ant-Man and The Wasp that broke my Wasp-loving heart.

- Should know that Hsien-Ko is the Asuka of fighting game characters.

BONUS:

- Should praise Hikaru Shida, the eternal champion (for real this time) of the Wrestler vs. Wrestler thread.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Has now betrayed Asuka by preferring this worthless Hikaru Shida character over her. For shame.

Should know that the Asuka of fighting game characters is, well.....Asuka.






Should know that even if we exclude WWE characters and use actual fighting games, it's Erron Black, not Hsien-Ko.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Has a very short favourites list.

Whored out on rep.

...Hopefully got paid well for all that whoring.*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Haven't seen them post in a while

-Is a fearless university graduate

-Still rocking that amazing avatar


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- He wants to Walk with Elias. Well, what the hell are you waiting for? Do it already!










- Fan of The Bar










- One of the few that wouldn't be against Heel Randy vs Styles at Summerslam if it happened.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- She began her career as a child actor in theater productions.

- Has been nominated for a Tony and an Oscar.

- Lent her voice to ParaNorman.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Still under the impression that TFW is secretly Anna Kendrick :confused
Wants at least one official Asuka smilie
Closing in on 500 posts :nice


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows that I'm not Anna Kendrick, or else I really fancy myself a lot. :Cocky Also, I must have a lot of time on my hands between these Hollywood movies, huh? :beckylol

- Is ready to shake his head at me for still bothering to even watch the highlights of RAW tomorrow.










- Will riot with us in the Becky thread if she loses to Carmella.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Gif salad
- Thinks wrestling died earlier
- Couldn't agree more*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Likes Roman Reigns

-Doesn't really like Daniel Bryan

-Favorite match type is Hell in a Cell


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Thinks Roman should be in the Andre the Giant Battle Royal next year.










- Would like to get put in a Submission by the Submission Specialist. :becky

- Considers all Taker's best matches to be against Shawn Michaels.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has fooled everyone else.










- Will not fool me.










- Was in a movie with Mary Elizabeth Winstead, the greatest actress of all time.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Loves Mary Elizabeth Winstead

-Wonder who they like more - Mary Elizabeth Winstead or Asuka?

-Probably watched a horror movie this past weekend


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Damn skippy.










- Asuka.



















- You better believe it!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thinks Mary Elizabeth Winstead is the greatest actress of all time. :bryanlol

Posted in a thread called "Which Wrestler would you bring back from the dead?" and said that he wanted Andre The Giant to bury Samoa Joe at SummerSlam. :shame :shame :shame

Should know that Scott Pilgrim vs The World is not a good movie.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Thinks Mary Elizabeth Winstead is the greatest actress of all time. :bryanlol


-









:thelist :thelist :thelist :thelist :thelist :thelist :thelist :thelist :thelist :thelist


- Is worried about the dead rising from the grave to bury Samoa Joe.

- Should know that MEW is the Asuka of actresses.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't respect Asuka as much as I do. The baseless comparisons. Ughh.

Needs to respect Samoa Joe.

Should realize that being put on The List by the time The List got popular was seen as a badge of honor. People tried to get on there because they enjoyed the gimmick so much.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has given up hope on WWE ever booking Asuka well on the main-roster.

- Considers AJ Styles vastly overrated.

- Wants Joe to win the Title on SD.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Actually posts facts, unlike the person I regularly converse with in this thread.

Anna Kendrick fan

Is from the UK. Who the fuck isn't on this forum is what I want to know, other than myself.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that facts are for turkeys.

- Needs to respect MEW!










- Should know that I think Samoa Joe is pretty boss.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thinks Joe is boss, apparently, but still wants Andre The Giant to bury him.

Should know that the notion of an "Asuka of actresses" is ridiculous. If any actress on the planet was even remotely comparable to Asuka, they'd be better than Asuka, because acting is vastly superior to wrestling. Alas, none exists, which is why Asuka is so special. She's made an objectively completely inferior form of art more entertaining than acting. Even if an actress did exist who exuded that much charisma and screen presence, it certainly wouldn't be Mary Elizabeth Winstead.

Doesn't like facts.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I never said how I want that fantasy match to end...

- Is being paid by Asuka.

- Did say that Doc Strange is one of the best heroes in the MCU, so...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, you've said in the past you'd pick Andre The Giant over Asuka, because of nostalgia whatever, and Joe isn't anywhere on your favourite wrestlers list, so I have no reason to assume you want Joe to win. Even if Joe were to win, what good does beating Andre The Giant do? Joe should be winning the title, not winning some random, useless match. No non title matches have any intrinsic value.

Should know that I wish I was being paid to be a fan of Asuka. Easiest job in the world.

Really likes Anime.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks that a miraculous match against a man who has been dead for decades is less impressive than winning a belt.

- Not big on Bret Hart... same.

- Knows that Asuka is the greatest entertainer/athlete alive.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not "a belt". The world title. The only thing worth anything in this business. Anybody can win a match, not everybody can be successful and win the most important accolade in their profession.

Knows that a pile of dust has more charisma than the entire Hart family.

One of his favourite fictional characters is Clea, wife of Doctor Strange.

.....Clea or Wasp? :side:



Spoiler



My money's on Wasp. I'd take Clea, personally.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks that a miraculous match against a *man who has been dead for decades* is less impressive than winning the world title.

- Futurama fan.










- Should know that I pick Clea. I'm on a Wasp kick because of the movie, but Clea is my favorite Marvel superheroine.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Talks about things I haven't got a clue about.

- Likes to annoy @Tyrion Lannister ;

- Still thinks I'm Anna Kendrick.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Think they can get ready for RAW with just a couple of drinks lol)
- Been on the forum for almost 6 years
- Has seen every Anna Kendrick film


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Join Date: Oct 2015
Posts: 14,372
Points: 121,965



PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Thinks that a miraculous match against a *man who has been dead for decades* is less impressive than winning the world title.


I'm pretty sure the scenario we're pitching doesn't literally involve bringing the person back from the dead. It just means whos death would you like to have stopped.

Even if it was the former.....so? Winning the world title is an accomplishment. It measures you as a success, as your career having value. Beating Andre The Giant does NOT do that. There's only been one win that would've meant anything that wasn't for the world title, and that was when Undertaker lost at WrestleMania, and that didn't mean anything because they picked a guy who got nothing from it. Every other non title match in history hasn't done anything for anybody.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- Made a faux post in this thread so he could respond to phantom
- Had me change my post because I was writing one for Dolorian
- Very active in this section


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm pretty sure the scenario we're pitching doesn't literally involve bringing the person back from the dead. It just means who's death would you like to have stopped.


Nope. Necromancy and/or mad science.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Even if it was the former.....so? Winning the world title is an accomplishment. It measures you as a success, as your career having value. Beating Andre The Giant does NOT do that. There's only been one win that would've meant anything that wasn't for the world title, and that was when Undertaker lost at WrestleMania, and that didn't mean anything because they picked a guy who got nothing from it. Every other non title match in history hasn't done anything for anybody.


Joe winning the world title would be swell and all, but I think I'd rather be the first man to have a match with a LITERAL ZOMBIE. I mean, that transcends wrestling! Joe and Andre would be the talk of the scientific community!


Anyway...

- Kairi Sane fan.










- Martian Manhunter fan.










- Was ninja'd by Tyrion.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Joe winning the world title would be swell and all, but I think I'd rather be the first man to have a match with a LITERAL ZOMBIE. I mean, that transcends wrestling! Joe and Andre would be the talk of the scientific community!


Fuck the scientific community. I want Joe to have success in the wrestling business. 

Said that Joe winning the title would be "swell and all", which basically I interpret to mean "I don't really care".

Quoted me. 

Twice.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Wouldn't even be surprised if Brock retains at SummerSlam again.

- Knows that no Ambrose last night. Sucked. We miss our guy.










- Knows that current WWE keeps topping itself by getting worse and worse every month. It's almost like waiting to see what the next shitshow will be. A car wreck you can't stop watching.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that I'm predicting Brock to retain. It's not "wouldn't be surprised", that's what's going to happen.

Should also know that I knew, as I said, that Ambrose wasn't showing up. It was clear as day. He was only backstage because it was his home town.

Should also know that I'm more concerned with things like the state of Asuka's career to care if I ever see Ambrose again. When I see him back, fine, great, but I'm losing sleep over much more important people.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Still watches WWE...lel.

Not losing any sleep.

Could conceivably hit 100,000 posts at some point.*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Already watched the first episode of The Miz's new show
- Has been away for a while
- Was probably happy that Rusev got a WWE title shot.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Whored out on rep.

Posts regularly in these threads.

Is not a time travelling car.*



Dolorian said:


> - Already watched the first episode of The Miz's new show
> - Has been away for a while
> - Was probably happy that Rusev got a WWE title shot.


Is Miz's new show out yet?

Is RuRu WWE Champion?!?!?!?!?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Haven't see them around in a while.
- Will definitely watch Miz & Mrs.
- Most likely interested in Miz/Bryan at SummerSlam.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Misses Ambrose

* Was afraid that Ambrose was going to make his return yesterday and he was going to miss it

* Probably watched the Youtube clips of RAW and is glad that he didn't watched it live*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Loves the pirate princess
- New Peyton photos every week
- Trapped inside a fly trap*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Still marks for Peyton.

Loves her bikini pics.

All green.



Ninja'd me.

Loves music.

Rocking out to Judas Priest.*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Likes pink font

-Miz fan

-Must be enjoying Baron Corbin in his new role


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Will mark the fuck out when Becky takes Carmella's arm & title








Doesn't want to visit Hungary :beckywhat
Excited to see what Stevie G can achieve at Rangers


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is rooting for Becky tonight (aren't we all)
- Sends awesome GOAT Tori Black rep
- Seems to have given up all of their points for a greater good


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Probably misses Charlotte.










- Is rooting for Becky.










- Saw fan?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Fan of old/classic horror
- Would probably dismay if Becky also falls to Carmella
- Should know that we enjoyed a couple of the Saw entries (first 3, even tho 6 was a nice return to form) but not the whole series


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is certainly correct about my love of horror.










- Should know that I just want someone to put a stop to Carmella's reign of terror. END THE MADNESS!










-Shares my thoughts on the Saw series.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Probably prefers old style horror.

Doesn't care who beats Carmella, as long as its soon.

Posts gifs.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Not a fan of people spamming up his visitor wall :goaway
Big fan of WWE video games
Misses Victoria


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has 112 friends.










- Probably wants Becky to annihilate Carmella tonight.










- Fan of Isla Dawn.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tends to use a lot of gifs in his posts
Changes his avatar quite regularly
484 posts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- 7,987 posts.










- Joined in 2011. So long ago...










- Nostalgic.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Thinks 11'ers need to shuffle off into retirement :gameover
Probably dislikes most modern horror movies :hmm:
Hoping that the Mellabration's permanently cancelled :becky



Spoiler: How many of Carmella’s arms is Becky going to break tonight?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably remembers the hate 11'ers got on this forum back then
99% sure CJ are his initials 
Would like Becky to win the title


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Doesn't post much in the WWE sections, and I'm about to follow suit. 

- Reminds me of this every time he posts










-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> - Doesn't post much in the WWE sections, and I'm about to follow suit.
> 
> - Reminds me of this every time he posts
> 
> ...


Does know what hobbies are.

Arrived 6 years ago in November.

Walks with Elias.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Not an Aston Villa fan :JLC3
Probably hates the fact that Victoria will always be Tara to me 
Would probably die happy if either Tamina or Nia managed to break into the top 10 50 of WF's favourite female 



Nostalgia said:


> 99% sure CJ are his initials


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Will be rooting for Becky tonight. Obviously.

-AJ Styles fan

-Likes TNA. Or at least used to, at some point. Don't know if still does.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Frequents this section.










- Probably rooting for Becky tonight. 










- Did not avoid Sally Hawkins!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Is feeling fine

-Is glad that I didn't avoid Sally Hawkins

-Would probably like to see Asuka vs Becky somewhere down the line


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Probably ecstatic after the Irish Lass Kicker's victory.

- Likely excited for the return of the Queen next week.

- WOO.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

CJ said:


> Not an Aston Villa fan :JLC3
> Probably hates the fact that Victoria will always be Tara to me
> Would probably die happy if either Tamina or Nia managed to break into the top 10 50 of WF's favourite female


They've always been in the top 50. Made sure of that! :lmao


PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Probably ecstatic after the Irish Lass Kicker's victory.
> 
> - Likely excited for the return of the Queen next week.
> 
> - WOO.


Might vote in next weeks favourites ranking threads. 

Probably wants Asuka vs Charlotte II at Evolution. 

Went all old school with me in the fictional character fighting thread.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that they'll probably do Charlotte vs Asuka II at SummerSlam, and because it's not a title match, Asuka will be allowed to win. Then, they'll do the rubber match at Evolution, and Charlotte will win, because of course Asuka loses on the all womens PPV, because she's not an important part of their fake marketing campaign.

Should also know that both matches will be useless without a title on the line.

Still bothers doing favourite female ranking threads for some reason, even though Becky always wins, and it'll be even more obvious this month.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Probably would like it if Owens wins the MITB case from Braun
- Would be interested in seeing Ambrose return as a heel
- Has given Thanos his money


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

- It's gonna be Metal.

- Anime-esque demoness.

- Might have to correct people on the difference between Doom and Sludge.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: Life in the vivid dream.
Posts: 42,916



> - Probably would like it if Owens wins the MITB case from Braun


Even if Owens won the case, which he has no chance of doing, the chances of him actually cashing in successfully are a million to 1. So, no, I really wouldn't be excited, because I know better.



> - Would be interested in seeing Ambrose return as a heel


I'm holding out no hope of Ambrose as a heel, because once again, I know better. Vince likes him as a comedy character.



> - Has given Thanos his money


Even more when the blu ray comes out on August 14'th. 30 minutes of extra Thanos goodness.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

- Thinks Asuka should be champion (he has a point!)

- Not a fan of Carmella (he has another point)

- Named after the best GOT character


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

- Quotes by Gretzky.

- Which were also by Michael Scott by Gretzky.

- Proof that hockey can extend its appeal outside of North America.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is a ninja
- Liked The Neon Demon
- Has been on the forum for over 12 years


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

- Is working towards FIFTEEN THOUSAND posts!

- Has a staggering amount of Points

- Has a cool avatar


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

From the UK :JLC3
Interested in politics
Wants to see Nikki Cross on Raw


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ninja_Hedgehog:

- Gretzky fan.










- Used to have a Jack Skellington avatar.










- Ninja.










CJ:

- Ninja'd me.

- Thrilled about Becky's victory.










- Repped me some Sally Hawkins. Thank you!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Phantom 
Of the 
Ring


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Z
R
C


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Second post on this page
- Pulled a move I once did a while ago
- Doesn't need words to respond


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Pulling moves :hmm:
Super Smash Bros King
Last seen 14 mins ago in the birthday thread :hmm:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Happy to see Isla Dawn in the MYC II

* Still loves redheads

* Also happy to see that Becky's winning streak continues*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Cares about me more than people in my actual life do. :lol
- I'm finally following his advice, and stopping watching WWE. :becky2
- Will no doubt tag me if Becky wins the Title, though. :becky

Edit:

- Ninja'd me. God damn it.
- Probably actually hoped for Women's Tag Titles instead of a PPV, so Peyton and Billie would have better luck.
- Is one of my faves on here. Peyton deserves better. :mj2


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows the Iiconics still wouldn't win shit. 

Is a bro.

Probably vote next month.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Now a WOW regular :JLC3
Knows 11'ers are the best :woo
May or may not know my friend from Sutton Coldfield :hmm:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Zrc:

- Nia Jax fan.










- Appears to watch a lot of British programming.










- Located in the UK?

CJ:

- Ninja'd me... again!

- 11'er










- Ivelisse Vélez fan.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Slow
So close to 500 posts
Would mark the fuck out for an Asuka Phantom of the Opera cosplay


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows I'm as quick as a corpse.

- Probably tired of seeing three things from me.

- Should know that I did mark out for this Asuka as the Phantom figure.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Checked to see if I was okay. (Y) Which was really appreciated.
- I will now consider watching Phantom of the Paradise because of their kindness.
- Loves posting gifs, and probably has folders on his computer saved for appropriate moments.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

- Needs to go Lifetime Premium.
- Everything in life is > WWE and that includes Anna as well.
- Huge CM Punk fan.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Beloved ice ninja.








- Former supervillain.








- Premium member.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Less than a year old
- Sporting a new avy
- Still has the same sig


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Was shocked to see that they posted in another section.
- Is also still sporting the same avi & sig.
- Is one of the most mysterious members of this Forum. :Seth


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks she is superior to WWE.

- Still friends with Mary Elizabeth Winstead?










- Was awesome in Into the Woods.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Haunting hotties under the ring
- Loves dark stuff
- Anxious for Halloween*


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

**Loves music

*GOOD music indeed, Judas Priest at that

*Has a great top 3 matches, at least WWF wise*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Can summon the Spirit Bomb.

-Is a JBL fan?

-Rarely see him on here.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Has an awesome sig right now
- Is probably colder than I am right now lol
- Already has a lot of rep in a short time*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

- Probably watches WWE religiously in this climate.

- Unsure if she's seen any Jon Moxley matches.

- Will be seeing The Undertaker in person via the Super Show Down.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Evil
- He loves it
- Melting the religion*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

- Is now informed that my gender is the opposite. :cozy

- Screaming for Vengeance

- Or might be hellbent for leather. (and feet)


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Should know I've watched some Mox matches, but they're hard to find online so I've watched more of his promos than his matches at this point :lol
- Likes using pink
- Is one of the few on here with over 40k posts*


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

- Loves the Shield.
- Loves Dean Ambrose even more.
- Joined WF about four years ago,


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ambrose Girl:

- Owns over 80 wrestling shirts!










- Going to the WWE Super Show-Down.

- Joined in 2014.










Sub-Zero:

- Ninja'd me.

- Is an actual ninja.

- Is giving me the COLD shoulder.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

- Representing one of Brian De Palma's best films.

- Quotes of a gator, but not from *Eaten Alive*.

- Reads Dr. Strange comics under the Staples Center.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Has an av I don't know what it's referencing
- Has only one favourite wrestler listed, that being Sami
- Has had a lot of different usernames*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hyped for a Dean Ambrose return
Would like Dean to turn heel 
Fellow Pokemon fan


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I'm also hyped for a Deano return










- Wants Joe to win the Title at SummerSlam.










- I saw him post in a WWE related section. :ziggler2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that Dean is going to be portrayed as a stupid comedy babyface like he's always been, thus I'm not really looking forward to seeing him back at all, because we're not gonna get what we need out of him.

Wants to fuck Anna Kendrick.

Also wants Joe to win the title at SummerSlam.....but not as much as he wants to fuck Anna Kendrick.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I enjoy Dean as a babyface, even though he definitely should be a Heel when he returns.

- Definitely knows me too well.










- Gets disappointed at the choices people make in the Which Wrestler is/was better thread. I've probably disappointed him a few times. :Cocky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> - Should know I enjoy Dean as a babyface, even though he definitely should be a Heel when he returns.
> 
> - Definitely knows me too well.
> 
> ...


Watched Big Brother.
Watches Black Mirror. 
12,000+ posts.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Victoria fan

Nia fan

Creator of female favourite threads that have become pointless with the same result guaranteed all the time.



The Fourth Wall said:


> - Gets disappointed at the choices people make in the Which Wrestler is/was better thread. I've probably disappointed him a few times. :Cocky


Not as much as Seth has disappointed others.....if you know what I mean. :cenaooh

I know you realize this, but I hope people realize my "anger" in that thread isn't real anger. I get animated when my favourites lose, but I don't begrudge anyone to vote against Asuka or Joe or whoever, if that's how they really feel. Pick who does it for you.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doctor Fate fan.










- Joker fan.










- Needs more Clea in his life.

BONUS:

- Should know that I don't have a Clea gif.

:sadbecky


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I looked up Clea Strange gifs, I found a couple from this weird looking cartoon, but I'm not sure if it's her. The animation looked very Young Justice.

Wants a Clea gif.

May or may not have read this Tweet. I hope you haven't, because I want to see your unfiltered reaction, but I'm sure you have.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837381078155329536


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I have seen that, but that's still pretty cool.

- Should know that the Clea wannabe is Charmcaster from Ben 10. I guess she's close enough...










- Should know that Gwendoline Christie is my choice for Clea.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Gwendoline Christie? Is Clea supposed to be that tall?

I figured that wasn't Clea. 

Should know I thought I'd never heard of Ben 10. Turns out I have, but I have, and only in passing. I recognize the logo on Wikipedia. No idea what it is.

"I'll kill you, Alligator Man! Just like I'd kill any four-legged gator!" 

Knows I was right about him seeing that Tweet.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that Clea is not that tall.

- Should know that I still think it would work. 

- Should know that I also think Claire Foy would be good.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that I'm not even gonna pretend I know who the fuck Claire Foy is. I've heard the name a ton.

Should know that I'm an advocate for not deviating from the source material whenever possible.

Doesn't care for Star Wars.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that it's too late for MCU Doctor Strange to stick to the source material.

- Should know that I think Christie's height does not matter. If anything, it would accentuate Clea's otherworldliness.

- Also doesn't care for Star Wars.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I guess. I don't know the material enough. I know the Ancient One was changed, I know Mordo was changed, etc.

I know the Eye of Agamotto is bullshit, but I honestly think in the next movie, once Avengers 4 is done with and the Time Stone is destroyed or whatever, Wong will go "Oh, you didn't know this, but look *spell*, this isn't actually a case for an Infinity Stone. It has its own powers, you just weren't ready for them yet".

Wants Brienne of Tarth to play Clea.

Loves Star Trek.

Should tell me what old horror movie his alligator quote is from. I could look it up, but nah.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Thinks Mass Effect Andromeda is an abomination
- Has no Fear of the Dark so they like to Play with Madness when it is Two Minutes to Midnight
- Thinks that disliking Asuka should be a hate crime


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that I don't think it's an abomination. I KNOW it's an abomination. And almost everyone agrees with me.

Enjoys Iron Maiden.

Hopefully also likes Asuka, but I have no idea.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian:

- First post on this page not to have some sort of Doctor Strange reference. Wow!

- Metal fan. Dig it!

- Charlotte fan...










BONUS:

- Alice Cooper fan?

Tyrion:

-Ninja'd me.

- Digs J.K. Simmons in the Spider-Man movies.

- Not a Charlotte fan.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Should know that I don't think it's an abomination. I KNOW it's an abomination. And almost everyone agrees with me.


It is, I enjoyed the first three and finished them several times but didn't even bother buying Andromeda.






*PhantomoftheRing:*

- Got Ninja'd
- Should know that we are not really an Alice Cooper fan
- Comic book fan (?)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I got ninja'd and will get ninja'd again.

- :sadbecky

- Indeed.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Wants to see this at Summerslam










- Is probably hoping there is no cash-in. :lol

- Would like to see :becky win the SD Women's Title.

Edit:

- Always. fucking. ninjas. me.
- Has made me name 6 points instead of three. hno
- I still love them, though.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Last person to leave me a visitor message :becky2
Has been messing about in PS :thumbsup
Probably having pizza later :hmm:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hates free speech that doesn't break any rules.

Wants Becky to win the womens title.

From Northern Ireland.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks Mass Effect is groovy.

- Not into anime.

- Knows that Adam West is the GOAT.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Would sell himself to Mephisto to visit the Sanctum Sanctorum
Wants to visit Lisbellaw :confused
Keeps getting ninja'd while he's busy looking for GIFs :lauren


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

GOAT
Great taste in women
Makes cool sigs


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Frenchman
- Has a cool sig
- We share favorites


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Ninja'd me

* Former king of the thread

* Still loves nintendo games*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

CJ:

- Should know that gif hunting is a very serious matter.










- Should know that I enjoy travelling. The destination doesn't necessarily matter.










- Does not want to go to the Sanctum Sanctorum and hang out with Doctor Strange!










Mordecay:

- Ninja'd me... CJ was right.

- World's greatest Peyton Royce fan.

- Should know that Make_The_Grade is still the king of this thread to me.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- You get a ninja, you get a ninja, everyone gets a ninja!
- Appreciates Peyton's face.....and other things.
- Knows I'm about to get ninja'd by somebody, because that's how this thread works.

Edit: hno

- Professional Ninja.
- Should know there isn't a gif good enough to express my frustration right now.
- Should know I'm retracting my promise to watch Phantom.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Was ninja'd
- By someone who was ninja'd
- A good sport about it


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

TFW:

- Knows that everyone is a ninja today.










- Knows that someone is about to be ninja'd.

- :sadbecky










Make_The_Grade:

- Ninja'd me.

- Fulfilled the prophecy.

- Grooviest ghost on this thread.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Was ninja'd
- Was ninja'd again
- Will be ninja'd more in the future


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Super Smash Bros Ultimate Fan

Nintendo Fan

Has one of the most colorful signatures on the forum.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

From Canada
Probably has the most posts on WF :hmm:
Eagerly awaiting the last season of GOT


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-From Northern Ireland

-Would like to travel to Osaka, Japan

-Big fan of Isla Dawn


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows MTG's lurking :side:
Wants to see Becky walk out of SS with the title :Becky
One of WF's many Charlynch fans :yay


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- One of the friendliest posters
- Although not much is known about them
- Doesn't post as often


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Also one of the friendliest posters, albeit a little shy. We need to break him out of his shell guys! :becky
- Doesn't seem like he watches WWE, or at least has no interest in talking about it.
- If he could only play one game for the rest of his life, it'd definitely be Mario.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was NOT ninja'd by me.

- Had a crush on Tina O'Brien.

- Was in the Twilight movies. Shame.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Never seen him post in any other section. 

Though did Start an Addams Family thread.

Loves a bit of the old horror.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

@PhantomoftheRing

-Got a new avatar

-Is a frequent poster in the Games section

-Asking James Ellsworth for wrestling advice even though it's useless

EDIT

@zrc

-Is a ninja

-Likes to play backstage politics

-Expecting to start a new WF's favourite women thread soon


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

emerald-fire said:


> @PhantomoftheRing
> 
> -Got a new avatar
> 
> ...


Now knows Its all categories being ranked next month. 

Wants Owens to win the briefcase.

Thinks SD needs a new babyface.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Ninja'd someone
- Didn't point it out
- *Tsk Tsk Tsk*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Thinks we are all Professional Ninjas in here, when actually:










- Should watch Beverly Hills Ninja if he's not seen it yet.










- Will probably never hit above 1k posts. :beckylol


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Just posted a photo of Kelly Brook

-Probably listened to Elias' album

-Used to have this as sig in the past


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

TFW:

- One of three Beverly Hills Ninja fans.

- Popular actress.

- Will not watch Phantom of the Paradise... what about Suspiria? Shock Treatment?

EF:

- Ninja'd me.

- Will bow before the Queen next week.

- Fan of lass kickers.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Got ninja'd.










- Has figured out my secret, but nobody else believes him










- Should know I'll leak the script to my next Hollywood movie if he stops talking about Phantom.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Nice fella

-Next sig, whenever changed, will feature Anna Kendrick

-Phone lockscreen is most certainly Anna Kendrick too


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

- Green heat.

- Queen & Lass.

- Gets labeled a whore in a tagline by the forum for having lots of green squares.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Greetings, my lady!
- She loves evil
- She was THE PRIME Evil!!!*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Obfuscation:

- Fellow fright fan.










- Knows that Phantom of the Paradise is far out.










- Digs The Neon Demon.










AniMetal669amer:

- Ninja'd me.

- Doesn't love modern wrestling.

- Appreciates evil.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Got ninja'd by AniMetal669amer

-Loves Phantom of the Paradise

-Is a monster living in the City of Angels


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Likes it when Becky & Charlotte hug
- Might want to get in on the hug :lol
- Probably likes it now Orton is heel again*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Wants to be a face if she ever becomes a wrestler

-Would be attending the MCG show later this year

-Knows Ambrose's return can be any moment after SummerSlam


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

2022 posts


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Posted Deano getting his butt kicked by AJ lol
- Is 10 posts away from 8k
- Has been a member of WF for 7 years*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- This will be her when she hears Deano has returned:








- Has a large assortment of Shield related things in her room, plus her past tickets from events she attended in-person.
- Likes to dress up her Ambrose cardboard cut-out. :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Should know I'll likely be running even quicker than that, more like:







:lol
- Will post more in the Deano thread when he returns
- Is part of the Seth thread family <3*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- My bad:










- Should know I'm looking forward to her reaction to Dean returning more than the return itself. :lol

- Is also part of the Seth thread, the best thread on WF of course :Cocky


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Knows wrestling had died years ago
- Breaking the fourth and fifth wall
- He crosses the 180' degrees whenever he wants, as well*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Likes the new Judas Priest album.

Should know that the track previous to the song in his sig, Guardians, is an Iron Maiden song masquerading as a Judas Priest song. 






Like, seriously, how the fuck did Judas Priest make this song? That's Iron Maiden. If I didn't know any better, I'd have thought that was something off a new album they were working on.

Thinks anime is better than wrestling. Ok.....


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- At this point, anything is better than wrestling... wrestling is boring, in general
- Likes the characters in wrestling
- Loves Asuka *


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is correct that wrestling sucks, but anime? LOL. I'm trying, but that shit is impossible to enjoy.

Should know that I only like a few characters in wrestling, and I wouldn't even call them characters. That's on the booking, which is the main problem. They're just performers. WWE has the potential to be good.

Doesn't share the same enthusiasm for the greatest wrestler of all time.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Hey, at least, Anime shows develop characters better than today's wrestling... an honestly, I've watched incredible stuff with Anime compared to wrestling for example, Gunbuster. Gunbuster is a fucking masterpiece. It has drama, suspense, action, etc... I may not sell you on Anime but to each of his own. Many, I believe on WF would say the same.
- Pretty cool person, imo
- Loves Game of Thrones*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Saying they develop characters better than Vince isn't saying much...

Should know that I'm not opposed to getting into anime, I'm very much in favor of it, because I want as much content to enjoy as I can get, but everything I've seen has been bad, or at the very least, so uneventful that it's made zero impression on me. I'm two episodes in on Cowboy Bebop, which is supposedly the greatest anime that's ever been made, and it's making ZERO impression on me. The theme song is fantastic but so far that's it. Now granted, people do say that you have to get to episode 5, and if you don't like 5, just quit. I'm not there yet, but it's not looking promising. 

Death Note so far is very mediocre, it's not grabbing me. 

Dragon Ball is.....fucking weird and silly as fuck. I've never seen an episode, but I know it well enough from context to know I hate it.

Literally nobody has ever recommended Gutbuster to me. I've never even heard of it.

Maybe I should watch Afro Samurai. If Phil Lamarr and Samuel L Jackson can't get me to like an anime, I should probably stop. 

EDIT - NVM, I got completely messed up there. 

Should know I'm anxiously awaiting, and dreading season 8 of GOT. I hope I like the ending, I really do. Nobody does endings well.....

Loves music, as we all do. I think that's the one thing we can all agree on. Music is the most universal of the arts.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Friend of Asuka, enemy of anime.

- Thinks that the Game of Thrones opening is greatest TV opening of all time.










- Should know that I met The Question last night.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A phantom 

Met the question last night though I haven't a fucking clue who that is. 

Would probably bang Elvira.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows I am a Phantom.










- Should know that The Question is Jeffrey Combs. He's Herbert West to me, but I know Tyrion is a Question fan.










- Should know that I can neither confirm nor deny that Elvira thing...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows he's a phantom and knows I know it. 

Knows I now know who the questions. 

You'd totally do Elvira raw on a Thursday evening anally.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Will be buying WWE 2K19.

- Knows that Gargano vs. Ciampa is better than anything the main roster has done this year. 










- Doesn't want to see Rock make a return to the ring at WrestleMania 35.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Is mostly tuning in to see Seth Rollins, which is a solid choice :Cocky
- Also hopes that Becky Lynch saves us from Carmella's title reign by ending it :becky2
- Also wants to see Tommaso Ciampa vs Aleister Black vs Johnny Gargano on the next NXT: Takeover ppv :mark:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Asuka fan.










- Does those Rate the Wrestler threads.

- Trying to impress Vince McMahon... any luck?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Keeps changing the quotes in sig regularly

-But the picture has remained since a while

-Dreams of a match between Kairi Sane and Asuka


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

omg has only been here since last year like some kind of geek noob cunt

wants to support aj styles but is distracted by mostly nude randy like some kind of frustrated gay cunt

is either a charlotte or becky fan - obvs can't be both because THIS IS 2018 AND THAT'S IMPOSSIBLE YOU CUNTS


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- May be drunk.

- Likes the word 'Cunt'. Should watch In Bruges if he hasn't already.










-


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Likes to swag
- People's person
- Gargano fan *


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Has had a funeral for wrestling.

Loved the first ever Hell In A Cell match.

Is probably liked by Seabs.*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*-








- Is someone who I don't see post much anymore
- Has Mandy Rose on the sig right now*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Praying that day when Lesnar just fucks off
- Waiting anxiously for Ambrose
- We would be so fucking pissed if Reigns would lose to Lesnar AGAIN at Summerslam *


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Probably already has plans to attend WrestleMania next year?

Might be watching the Crusaders v Hurricanes game today?

Is a HOF Inductee.*


Ninja'd


*Prefers music over Wrestling

Has been on this forum for 12 years.

Loves to Rock Out.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Used to be more active

* Dissapointed with the treatment the IIconics have received on the main roster

* May or may not go to the Supershow in Australia*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Might be planning revenge on that dude in the 'women not as sexy as WWE thinks they are' thread that said Peyton wasn't that attractive
- Switches between first and last names in his faves list
- Likes Cesaro but not Sheamus :lol*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Would approve of Peyton being a Bikini Model on the side.

Still stuck in that Venus Fly Trap.

Supports Peyton...but not Billie...*


Ninja'd.

*Would approve of Ambrose being a Speedo model?

Not stuck in a Venus Fly Trap.

Supports Ambrose...but not Cena.*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Keeps getting Ninja'd
- Perhaps wants Miz to defeat Daniel Bryan
- Lita fan*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-The music side of wrestling.

-Rugby fan it seems.

-Has been judged by me a few times here too.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Better be backing the Crusaders today.

Has to put up with a lot of miserable weather in Christchurch.

Pretty active poster.*


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

- Master of the tits/ass gifs (which were created by the G.O.D himself).
- Is a HOF inductee.
- Loves all kinds of women.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Knows that CJ does amazing work.

Enjoys seeing Sub Zero wreck Batman.

Is whored out on rep.*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Rihanna fan
- Lives in her neighborhood
- Must be a stalker of sorts*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Calls other people stalkers 
- Has an av that matches the video in his sig
- Might change his username again soon*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Still Believes in The Shield.

Joined WF not long after I did.

Has racked up more posts than me though.*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Hates The Shield if I remember correctly, or at least isn't crazy about any of the members.










- Knows that CJ is the man to go for the best GFX on WF. :becky2

-


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Made up for posting an Ambrose gif by posting an epic Lita gif...

Is a God/Goddess...WF is not sure of your gender.

Supports Anna Kendrick more than the WWE.*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Doesn't appreciate Dean Ambrose. *tut* 










- Has a lot of very attractive Women named in his signature. Is no doubt conflicted on which one is the hottest.

- Doesn't watch the current product.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is gaslighting me.










- Regular here.

- Does not like Fortnite.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Started a new page
- Has exactly 100 posts more ITT
- Than the poster with the 2nd most post ITT


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Having a dance party with Mario and Luigi.

Is Ellsworth's wheelman.

Has racked up the points.*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Despises Alexa Bliss, despite Bliss being the same type of wrestler he otherwise likes.

Rihanna fan.

Lita fan.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Tried to watch Anime but did not click with him... fair enough. He mentioned Death Note whereas, I do also have an interesting opinion about it myself... if wanna discuss saving others the spoilers, we could private message each other or someone around. It's not say I didn't like but there is a but 
- We agree about Music is an outstanding artistic medium
- We agree that Music makes any artform feel so grand.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion:

- Wade Barrett fan.

- Thinks Asuka is the greatest female wrestler ever.

- Hates Star Trek.

AniMetal669amer:

- Ninja'd me.

- Anime fan.

- Should know that I would love to read his thoughts on Death Note.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The problem with Alexa is she is in the wrong era, and pushed too heavily. She is utter garbage in the ring, in a time when women are supposedly being presented more seriously. You cant have a "Revolution" when Alexa is being pushed to the moon. Maryse wouldn't belong in this era either, at least not as a serious "threat" in the ring.

*Does'nt have many favourites at all, or even wrestlers he tolerates.

Has been on WF for fourteen years now.

Will surely pass 90,000 posts later this year.*


Ninja'd.


*Does not have many modern day favourites.

Would rather rock out to Judas Preist than watch WWE.

Premium member.*


Ninja'd x2


*Lives in some catacombs.

Fan of old Hollywood.

Joined earlier this year.*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Like Red heads
Likes Marsye
Likes Eva


PhantomoftheRing said:


> Tyrion:
> 
> - Wade Barrett fan.
> 
> ...


Likes Phantom of the Paradise
Seems obsessed with the Wasp
Lurks his own threads it seems


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> He mentioned Death Note whereas, I do also have an interesting opinion about it myself... if wanna discuss saving others the spoilers, we could private message each other or someone around.


I'm barely into it. I didn't watch the entire series. I'm not gonna watch 50 episodes of something or whatever it is if it's not clicking with me. (At least, not that strongly. It was mediocre.)

Supergirl fan.

Joined in 2009.

Likes Darkseid more than Galactus. As anyone should.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Has the 2nd most posts in this thread
- Not a good sport about being ninja'd
- Watches a lot of television shows


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Usually doesn't like spot monkeys, but loved RVD.










- Has been on this site a long ass time. And somehow is still able to stomach talking about WWE even now. Respect, dude. :lol

- Knows that Punisher Season 2 is going to be fucking awesome. Can it just be 2019 already.










Edit:

- Ninja'd me. I didn't know what else I expected.
- Would be fine if this Forum just converted to this one thread.
- Knows it's only a matter of time until I get ninja'd again.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Knows who posts how much in this thread.

Is new to the Chatbox Crew.

But not new to WF.*


Ninja'd.


*Enjoys Punisher, a show I need to watch.

Adores Anna Kendrick.

Might be hoping CM Punk gives up on MMA and comes back to something he is actually good at.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

MTG:

- WF's favorite spectre. 

- Still haunts this thread.

- Will occasionally make his presence known in other threads.

Eva MaRIHyse:

- Ninja'd me.

- Fearless University Graduate

- Types in magenta.











#TeamGalactus


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I don't think I watch that much tv. I watch maybe 20 something shows total. Off the top of my head. 

Should know that because I'm not a good sport about being Ninja'd, I'm going to be vague about my next point.

Is human.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Should know I don't think I watch that much tv. I watch maybe 20 something shows total. Off the top of my head.
> 
> Should know that because I'm not a good sport about being Ninja'd, I'm going to be vague about my next point.
> 
> Is human.


Game of Thrones fan
Doesn't like Anime
Join in 2004


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Was not ninja'd
- Will not edit their post
- Has a new sig by my eyes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Was previously ninja'd
- 2 gifs from the same episode of Scooby Doo Where Are You
- Was not ninja'd this time


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Forgot their words
- Putting google to work
- Well informed in movies


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Like Mario
Like Smash Bros
Uses _


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Loves Victoria Justice.










- Is one of the regulars in the Celebs section.

- Doesn't find Emma Watson attractive. SOMEHOW.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Fourth Wall said:


> - Loves Victoria Justice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its more her personality than her appearance and even that isnt spectacular to me

Likes Anna Kendrick
Does find Emma Watson attractive
Is a premium member


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kendrick:

- Finds Emma Watson attractive.










-









- Emma Watson is helping her gaslight me?

virus21:

- Ninja'd me.

- Comic fan. Groovy.

- Supergirl fan.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Wants to know my opinion on Death Note... it's a positive with a but... might write a thread about it.
- Now, loves unicorns
- Perhaps, he rode one once in his life.*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Loves Judas Priest.
- Knows that Music is the best thing on this planet. :trips9 Well, except Anna Kendrick of course.
- Has one of those usernames you'd see on Xbox Live. :beckylol


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

- Dat favourites list :cena6
- Probably has mixed feelings about the potential Summerslam card :lol
- Probably looking at Brock's return this Monday like :ciampa


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Also has good taste in Wrestlers. wens3 










- Makes good posts that I very rarely disagree with, and it seems like we're almost always on the same wavelength. :lol

- Is sporting the legendary GFX work from CJ. :mark:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Groovy poster...










- ...even though she's gaslighting me.

- Will probably jump for joy if Becky wins at SummerSlam.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I don't know what the hell "gaslighting" means. I'm probably an idiot and it's obvious.

Loves womens wrestling.

Has a signature.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Also a groovy poster.










- Should know that gaslighting means psychologically manipulating someone into questioning their own sanity. 

- Should know that Samoa Joe and Bray Wyatt are my favorite dudes on the roster, so that's something else we have in common.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I'm surprised you haven't done that to yourself, given all the weird opinions you have.

Wyatt and Joe are his favourite males on the roster. I think I prefer Owens to Joe, actually, but it's close, so idk. Joe is more in need of a push and more in the news, so I'm focusing more energy on him.

His favourite female wrestler is the only female wrestler I deem worthy of attention.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know Phantom only named Wyatt and Joe as his favourites so you'd watch Phantom of the Paradise. I know how he works. :Seth

- Hates Jeff Hardy more than he hates anyone else.

- Knows that Phantom will be the next one to name things about me.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Psychic.

- Should know that I've accepted that Tyrion will never watch anything called Phantom of the _____________.

- I would like to know "his" thoughts on Doctor Strange.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that at this point, I hate Vince himself more than Jeff Hardy, because he just does far more damage than Jeff ever could. Yeah, Jeff sucks massive heaps of ass, whatever the fuck. The worst wrestler of all time is still nothing more than a bad wrestler. A booker who doesn't push Asuka, Bray Wyatt, Damien Sandow, Wade Barrett, Kevin Owens, Dean Ambrose, Samoa Joe, pushes people because they get his cock hard irregardless of other factors, has no comedic pulse, doesn't react when things aren't working, pays a useless lazy prick 7 million dollars a year for 4 matches, is completely tone deaf, can't plan anything out, can't book anyone properly including people he wants to, makes people sick with his companies philanthropic work which they've publicly admitted is fake and only done for marketing, etc, etc, etc, needed to be out on his ass a LONG time ago.

Should know that The Fourth Wall's opinion of Doctor Strange is going to be that he enjoyed the movie but has no comic knowledge of the character, just like everybody elses will be.

Posted a Sherlock gif.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Likes to rant.

- Should know that I'm still trying to find the one other person who has read Doctor Strange's comics.

- Inspired me to start reading A Song of Ice and Fire.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I inspired you but the show didn't? 

Should know that I'll take it. That's flattering.

Should know I like to be happy, not to rant. I rant because I need to rant. It's an addiction, like drinking or smoking.

Should know that even though I haven't read Doctor Strange's comics, I prefer the fact that comic Strange has tons of ridiculous powers that the movie version doesn't, and I hope to see him become super OP in the MCU. Although that's unlikely because apparently, only Captain Marvel gets to be OP because feminism has to tank the MCU. Star Wars wasn't enough for it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is correct about me only having seen the Doctor Strange film and not knowing anything about the comics. Sorry, Phantom. I should really get in to Comics more.

- I may not always agree with them but they are one of the best posters on here.









- They know the Games of Thrones theme is one of the best TV themes ever made. :flairdance


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Was hungry earlier today (or yesterday for him)

* Wanted a taste of Peyton's booty (I mean, who doesn't?)










* Would prefer a taste of Anna's boobs even better*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Really enjoyed Peytons workout video.

Would hire her to be his personal trainer.

Wouldn't actually do any working out, just watch.*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Whenever I scroll past the Peyton pics in his sig, I always think for a split second that they're of Paige :lol
- But then I see the poster and realise nope that's Peyton haha
- Is almost to his 4 year anniversary on WF

EDIT: Eva MaRIHyse

- Ninja'ed me LOL
- Seems to be trying to post more now
- Repped me with a Lita gif*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I think her signature is giving me a rousing speech.

- Listens to Asian pop.

- Minako Honda fan?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Misses Ambrose.

Is going to the WWE show in Australia.

Would swipe Deans beanie.





Ninja'd me.

Probably practised his Ninja skills in those catacombs.

Has a nice, round 500 posts.

*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes Maryse
Likes Eva Marie
Used to be more active on the forum


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Was awake at 6:30am so had it even worse than me.

:sadbecky

- Was out drinking last night, so probably feels like shit today.










- Also used to be more active on the forum, but is starting to post again. :yay


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Always reps me
- And makes me feel bad, cos I don't rep him back much, cos I always need to spread  :lol
- But I think he knows I think he's great regardless *


----------



## MJ (Feb 7, 2005)

- Passionate Dean Ambrose Fan. Perhaps is WF's Renee Young! :lol
- Stands up to the haters for Seth Rollins. The Shield needs to stick together after all. 
- Appears to be super stoked for the show in Melbourne, Australia. Especially if Dean shows up :mark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Definitely chants 'BURN IT DOWN' at the TV when Seth makes his entrance.










- Updated his signature favourites list and has some good choices. (Y) All 'dat talent. :tripsblessed

- Knows that RAW is no longer called 'Monday Night RAW' :Cocky


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Woke up too early for a Sunday :lol
- Really loves chocolate
- Loves posting gifs in this thread for people's 3 things *


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

From the same country as Eva
Owns a lifesized Dean Ambrose cutout :hmm:
Believes in The Shield


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Will party if Becky wins the championship :becky2

-Avatar and sig are the same pic

-Will be rooting for Isla Dawn in the Mae Young Classic 2018


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that it's pointless to root for anybody in the Mae Young Classic because everybody knows Io Shirai is winning it.

Wants Samoa Joe to fail to win the WWE title :cuss: so he can get a Randy Orton/AJ Styles title feud that puts the rest of the audience to sleep.

Will be happy when Becky takes the title off Carmella at Hell In A Cell.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Deadpool fan

- Doctor Fate fan

- Loves superhero media


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hates Deadpool, because he has no sense of humor

Reads comic books

Likes mystical characters


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows that Deadpool is fucking awesome.










- Has recently changed his avatar again.

- I now know he hates Vince McMahon more than Jeff Hardy. :vince It has happened, someone finally eclipsed the Hardy hate. I think we're all absolutely sick of Vince at this point.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Deadpool fan
- Should know that Deadpool was shot here in Vancouver
- From the UK*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- I now know he's from Vancouver.

- I also know that Deadpool was shot there. My question is, did you get to catch a glimpse of the god Ryan Reynolds?










- Roman Reigns fan.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Another Deadpool fan. God, I just wanna tell all of you Deadpool-lovin' kids to get off my lawn!










- Probably prefers Deadpool to Strange. #getoffmylawn









- Thinks Reynolds is a god. What about Cumberbatch?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Doesn't like Deadpool but considers Phantom of the Paradise the greatest film ever made. hno 
- Quote in his Sig is from some movie I've never seen.
- Should know Reynolds is better than Cumberbatch. The guy has banged Blake Lively, he's winning.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doesnt like people dissing Deadpool
Ryan Reynolds fan
Likes Blake Lively?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- Forget POTP! Anna needs to see The Abominable Dr. Phibes!










- Should know that Deadpool is for turkeys and hooligans.

- Her > WWE

virus21: 

- Groovy comic fan.

- Fellow Combs fan. 










- Not a Strange fan.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Not too fond of Deadpool

-Loves Blake Lively

-Has a new quote today


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Really likes posting in the Celeb thread
Wants AJ vs Orton
Has no capitals in his name


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Hates the Supergirl TV Series.

- Doesn't find Emma Watson attractive because of her personality.










- Isn't interested in getting Premium.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loves Emma Watson the way I love Mary Elizabeth Winstead.










- Has read Deadpool Kills the Marvel Universe? 

- Needs to watch The Abominable Dr. Phibes!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Likes Mary Elizabeth Winstead.
Really wants people to watch The Abominable Dr. Phibes
Ninjas threads


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Whored out on rep
- I don't know what their sig is from
- Is almost to 20k posts, wow*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Never sent me the pics of Peyton's main roster debut :mj2

* Hopefully can send me a video of Peyton's entrance during the Australia show :grin2:

* Hopes that Ambrose in that show as well, since she didn't get to see him at Mania this year*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ambrose Girl said:


> *
> - I don't know what their sig is from
> *


Its fan art of Supergirl and The Red Hood


Mordecay:
Really like Peyton
Has on hot sig of Peyton in a bikini
Is apparently in a Venus Fly Trap


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Almost at 20k posts. 










- Hates Supergirl TV Show, so here's a GIF to :triggered him.










- Prefers Wendy's over McDonalds and Burger King.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Fourth Wall said:


> - Hates Supergirl TV Show, so here's a GIF to :triggered him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Urge to kill rising.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

TFW:

- Had never heard of the Ringling Circus Museum.

- Loves Taco Bell.










- Needs to watch at least two 1970s horror-comedies about disfigured musicians.

virus21:

- Ninja'd me.

- Akeno Himejima fan.



















- Feeling a bit murderous.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Was ninja'd on the previous page
- Was ninja'd on this page as well
- Their sig still isn't centered


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Mario fan... even in death

- Spooky little spectre.

- Possibly a Boo?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Started this page
- Fails to disappoint
- Currently online


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Visits misers during the holidays.

- Scares others sheetless.










- Friends with the Hatbox Ghost?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Dedicated
- Location: unknown
- Age: unknown


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Doesn't state his Location either, but we all know he lives in this thread for a living.

- Is that guy that likes to push all the Elevator buttons before he goes out.










- Also loved Too Cool dancing in the Rumble.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that Make_The_Grade doesn't "live" anywhere.










- Did not want me to vote for Doctor Strange in the movie thread. :sadbecky

- Should know that Doctor Strange is the Anna Kendrick/you of superheroes.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Should know that Make_The_Grade doesn't "live" anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonder what his views of Karen Black are?

Would bang Elvira on a bed of bones. 

Will watch Addams Family.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Always responds to posts
- Posts in other sections
- Does not believe in sigs


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has been posting in other sections.










- Is probably running out of things to name about people.

- Won't be happy until Smash Bros comes out.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Posted 2 hours after I did
- Noticed my posts outside
- Is thanked for that


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Still haunting.

- Will never stop haunting.

- Can't stop haunting.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Still my Antagonist

-Will never stop being my Antagonist.

-Can't stop Antagonizing.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- From NZ
- Naruto fan
- Anime fan *


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- His favourite match is HBK vs. Taker at Bad Blood.
- Will definitely listen to some Judas Priest today.
- We have vastly different music tastes.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Pointing out my flaws
- Making me look bad
- We're still friends though


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Still spooking about.

- Will likely be the next one.

- His favorite pokemon is probably...


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- A regular in the fantasy/games section
- Knows quite some things of pop culture
- Has dark tendencies


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is a fan of Lita.










- Would most like to move to Ireland. You should ask @CJ ; if you can move in. He's too nice of a guy to say no. :becky2

- Fan of Pentagon Jr.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Is able to mention others
- Enjoying a Tuesday afternoon
- A gif/smilie god


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has been expecting me.










- Lord of this Thread.

- Death cannot stop him from posting three things about the poster above him, dammit!


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- A flatterer
- A rep giver
- A post liker


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing
Is actually Blofeld
Can not be stopped from posting
Is lord of this tread apparently

Make_The_Grade
Ninja'd me
Is of few words
Likes -


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Can't tell if ninja'd
- Or stealth post edit
- Either way posted at the same time as I


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Looking forward to Styles vs Joe at SummerSlam

-Probably owns a ton of Mario merchandise

-Regular in this thread


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Semi-regular in this thread
- Has already surpassed the 2,000 posts mark
- In addition to whoring out on rep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was last seen at the Winchester Mystery House.

- Hangs out with Cary Grant and Charles Laughton.

- Thinks the Ghostbusters franchise is virulent propaganda.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Still thinks I'm Anna Kendrick.










- I'm convinced they joined this Forum just for the Fantasy Games section.

:aryep

- Is accumulating a lot of points, shame they are still useless and we can't gift people things. 

:mj2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I KNOW she's Anna Kendrick! #youcanthideforever

- Should know that I joined this forum to praise Asuka and be obnoxious.

- Should know that I have given her a gift... the gift of friendship.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joined this forum to praise Asuka and be obnoxious, two things that directly contradict each other.

Claims to be a regular watcher of films at the New Beverly Cinema, which is owned by Quentin Tarantino, a person some people on this forum may or may not have heard of.

Thinks the best ship is friend ship. Either that or him and Asuka. That's probably his favourite ship come to think of it.


----------



## LiableToPay (Mar 31, 2018)

Good Poster
Asuka mark
Probably the oldest (join date) active poster I've seen on this site.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Has a mountain of red rep. Probably from hating on AJ Styles. 

Joined in March.

Is not named after a fictional character.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Will not rest until Asuka is Supreme Empress of Earth... very noble.

- Should know that the New Bev won't be open again until at least December... very sad. Can't imagine a Halloween month without the New Bev.

- Should know that my favorite ship is Clea and Doctor Strange. I am not ready for Asuka.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Asuka > all in the 'Which Wrestler is/was better thread."










- Doesn't care about the WWE Title scene unless Joe holds it.

- Knows that Phantom is getting ready to ninja me right now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is Clea and Doctor Strange even a ship? I thought a ship was two characters that AREN'T together? 

Is sad the New Beverly isn't open until December.

Will probably be very happy when Clea is cast in Doctor Strange 2. I say probably because there's always the chance they cast somebody he hates. How does Mary Elizabeth Winstead sound? 

Lives in LA.

Fucking shit.

Blocked my post.

Is a fan of AJ, Becky and Rollins. Needless to say, we have some massive disagreements.

Location: United Kingdom.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I think they're currently divorced. Boooooooooooo!

- Should know that I think MEW as Clea would be...

:banderas 

- Knows that Bray Wyatt is pretty groovy.



The Fourth Wall said:


> - Asuka > all in the 'Which Wrestler is/was better thread."


I thought this was about me until I read the rest!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, but that still defies the rule of a ship, at least as far as I know them. Clea and Doctor Strange were husband and wife. They'll get back together. A ship is like Brienne and Jaime.

Isn't happy with Bray Wyatt's treatment on the main roster. He could've been the next Undertaker, but of course, Vince.....story of modern day WWE.

Wants Clea and Strange back together.

Knows that if Doctor Strange puts on the Helmet of Fate, the universe explodes.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I don't know much about the rules of shipping. If that's the case, it used to be Harley and Ivy... until they became a canonical couple. Hmm....

- Should know that I really thought Bray was destined to become a huge star.

- Would like to see Fate in the DCEU?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that I want to see Doctor Fate, if for no other reason than to increase awareness of him. 

Should also know that I dread the prospect of him in the DCEU.

Should also know that there's a rumor that Pedro Pascal may be playing Doctor Fate in Wonder Woman 1984. I have no idea why people think he's Doctor Fate, or what Doctor Fate would be doing in Wonder Woman 1984, but Pedro Pascal would be a great choice, and Patty Jenkins is literally the only director in the DCEU to date that I would trust to handle Doctor Fate properly. I'll go to hell and back before I leave Fate in the hands of that idiot, David Ayer.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Everyone he loves gets buried, even fucking Asuka. :kurtcry2

Jeff Hardy's biggest fan 8*D

Loves Mass Effect.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Frequently makes posts shitting on WWE which often get a chuckle from me.
- Knows that AJ's reign could have been booked miles better.
- Shares some current favourites with me, and would definitely also like to see this:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Like me, wants to see Dean come back to help Seth :mark:
- Feels sorry for people who watch Raw live (including me  :lol)
- Was going to quit WF but all of us in the Seth thread convinced him not to *


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Believes in...









- Believes in...









- Believes in...


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Has a lot of rep
- Despite mainly posting in here
- Brought ghost talk outside of this thread


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Needs to increase his post count more so he can stop being a Wheelman for Ellsworth of all people. 

:beckylol

- Should know I only point out his flaws because I want him to reach his full potential and make the grade. 

:becky

- How I imagine it feels for him when he ventures in to other sections:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Make_The_Grade said:


> - Has a lot of rep
> - Despite mainly posting in here
> - Brought ghost talk outside of this thread


Makes the Grade. 
Made a thread five years ago asking about Brad Maddox. 
Last person to post, but is a regular.


The Fourth Wall said:


> - Needs to increase his post count more so he can stop being a Wheelman for Ellsworth of all people.
> 
> :beckylol
> 
> ...


Will probably vote in the rankings threads. 

Is a Ninja. 

A bro.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows that voting for 10 favourites on RAW right now is incredibly hard. 

:Cocky

- Is also a bro. 

:becky

- Should know I'm the best Ninja


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Wants me to succeed
- Ninja'd zrc
- Which made their quoting of me pointless


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Dead. 

- Loving it.

- Thank you, Make_The_Grade... but your princess is in another realm of existence.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Changed avatar

-Disappointed Asuka wasn't on SmackDown yesterday

-Recently crossed 500 posts


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Not premium
- Unchanging in their avy/sig
- Online


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Not premium either









-Got proven wrong because I did change my sig

-Offline at this moment


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is probably excited that his dream of a Heel Orton vs. AJ Styles feud seems very likely.
- Updated his sig, and should know that the friendship may not last. :lol
- Knows that Becky looked hot as hell last night. In fact, when does she not look hot? :becky










You know, I love Anna, but Becky man, Anna might have to get ready for a fight soon. :beckylol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Might betray herself for Becky. I don't even know you!

- Still hasn't seen POTP?

- Would watch a POTP remake starring Ryan Reynolds?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

@The Fourth Wall

-Will celebrate when Becky wins the title. That's right. "When" not "if"

-Might even change avatar and sig to Becky from Anna, which would definitely be shocking

-Not too impressed with the SummerSlam card

EDIT @PhantomoftheRing

- Really wants The Fourth Wall to see POTP

-Strongly believes The Fourth Wall is Anna Kendrick herself

-Regular in the Games section


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Got Ninja'd










- Is giving SHIV a run for his money as best Celebs poster.

:Cocky

- Is way too optimistic about Becky winning. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Waiting for the real A show to start in a couple of minutes

* Not happy with Charlotte being added to the SD Womens title match :sadbecky

* Still waiting for Ambrose's return*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that I find the complaints about Charlotte being added to Becky vs Carmella completely dumb. It doesn't change who the winner is AT ALL. Becky had no chance of beating Carmella before and she has equally no chance of beating Carmella after. Adding Charlotte just avoids Carmella having to wrestle a singles match, which she's woefully equipped for, and the finish won't make Becky look as bad. Instead of losing by way of being made to look like an idiot like Asuka did, Carmella will merely steal a pin off Charlotte.

Should know that I'm annoyed with Google search as I'm no longer receiving keyword suggestions. What the fuck? :cuss:

Is annoyed that Peyton Royce isn't getting a push, while I have to deal with people not getting a push who actually deserve them.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Asuka's champion.

- Mass Effect enthusiast.

- Alex Ross fan.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Isn't as much of a Mass Effect enthusiast. I hope some day you love it the way I do.

Seems like an Alex Ross fan as well, due to posting that picture. 

<----- Also Alex Ross, if that wasn't obvious.

Knows that that is a correct interpretation of how the Joker is supposed to look.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- He drinks and he knows things.

- Gets that Jared Leto is the WOAT.

- Thinks that only Asuka matters.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I knew they'd be the last person that posted in here without even looking at the thread. :beckylol

- He'd no doubt manage to accumulate more posts than me if they were turned on in this section. :lol

-


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Is a GOD according to his user rep title :lol
- Repped me with shirtless Seth, which I always appreciate 
- Like me, would love if Ambrollins teamed up again for awhile before Deano turns heel (Y)*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is sick of us talking about Brock & Roman in the Seth thread. :lol










- Knows that Deano coming back is going to be her highlight of 2018.










- I hope people don't look at my browser history, because I'm always searching shirtless Dean & Seth in Google search for the next rep. I don't bat that way, it's for AG!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is named after the barrier between us and fictional characters
Likes gifs
Is from the UK


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Finds Scarlet Witch more attractive than Clea.










- Appears to be into Japanese pop culture.

- Prefers DC to Marvel?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> -
> - Prefers DC to Marvel?


Correct. Just look at the state of Marvel outside of the movies.
Also likes gifs
Likes Doctor Strange's wife
And finds that I am weird for liking Scarlett Witch more


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I am the Clea fan. Yes, the one.

- Should know that I actually love Scarlet Witch. She's one of my top five Marvel superheroines.

- Does not care for Dr. Manhattan.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Has above 12000 points

-Edited above post

-Changed avatar again


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

is like, really observant lol

omg has tiny avatar to compensate for massive penis

so like, yeah, lol, is a user on here, like, lol omg


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Is a cunt

-Is not fun despite what username says

-Oh and btw, is a cunt


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

hurts my feelings

doesn't even realise that i have feelings

has quite frankly slapped my feelings in the face


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Artist formerly known as Anark.
- Used to play in the Mafia section.
- It seems he isn't in emerald-fire's good books.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was the bomb in Up in the Air.

- Should've won the Oscar.

- Knows that I commit to a bit.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

commits to a bit according to what i hear from TFW

user name might be some kind of gay slang i dunno ask emerald fire

hasn't yet convinced his ma to buy him a premium membership


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- is fun?

- Might be right about my name...










- The Joker to emerald-fire's Batman?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is always the last person to post in this thread. :maisie2
- Changes his avatar a lot. He's probably one of those that flips through the channels a lot with the remote control. :beckylol
- Talks in comic-book talk, so I often feel a bit lost most of the time. hno


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I always have the final word.










- His (I'm breaking kayfabe!) post reminded me to change my avatar.

- Knows that growing up is a terribly unwise thing to do.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- On my screen his username has the g at the end on a separate line
- Changes his av a lot, but has had the same sig for awhile
- Would have much more than 500 posts if posts in this section counted*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is an Ambrose fan
Uses purple when typing
is from New Zealand


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Closing in to 20k posts

* Loves Supergirl

* Rep me because of my posts of Peyton's booty :lol*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- GREEN MIGHT!!!
- Loves Peyton 
- Appreciates the Indie scene side of wrestling*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

- Legitimately ranked all of his favorite matches.

- Puts the genesis of wrestling for him at 1994.

- May embrace Turbo Lover being the definitive Judas Priest song. (or might not.)


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Only puts colour on the dash at the start of the sentences
- Has a Satanic looking sig
- Is one of the esteemed mods on WF*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Broke her phone, but got a new one. I give her a few weeks before she breaks this one, too. 
- Would most likely drop and break her phone if she hears Dean's music hit. :beckylol
- Is one of the few members on here that likes all Shield members as solo acts, rather than a select one or two.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Is acting like I'm some crazy person who flings phones all over the place :lmao
- He enjoyed Roman in The Shield but isn't such a fan of him as a singles wrestler
- But he's one who doesn't spend all his time hating on Roman like some other people (Y)*


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Been a while since we've interacted
- Never responded to my post in the picture thread
- Has had more life experiences than I have


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has had more death experiences than I have.

- Will not stop forcing plumbers to dance for his amusement.

- Joined in 2013.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Made my avy seem dark
- Their avies are so colorful
- It makes it hard to tell when they have a new one


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Makes the Grade
Sig is a gif
Joined in January


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loves superheroines.










- Does not like the Supergirl TV series.

- Excited for Captain Marvel?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Excited for Captain Marvel?


More worried. Afraid that it might have too much of "Muh Feminism" in it.










Posts pics
Might be excited for Captain Marvel
Knows were to get the good pics


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Thinks my avy is a sig
- Has a nice sig himself
- Which is also centered


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus2:

- Should know that I am not sure how to feel about Captain Marvel at this point. I will have to see a trailer.

- Recently changed his signature. 

- Knows that Jeffrey Combs is the man.










MTG:

- Ninja'd me.

- Sneaky spookster.

- His signature is centered.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Was ninja'd
- Unintentionally
- Which took a while


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- HE AIN'T EVER GONNA STOP A-HAUNTIN'!!!

- Has appeared in many Disney shorts.

- Felt betrayed by Luigi's Mansion.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Just changed their avy
- It's now very creepy
- Has found their comfort zone


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Called my avatar "very creepy'.










- Keeps this game a-goin'.

- Should know that...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Changed his sig
Its Phantom of the Opera
Can do this all day


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that the idea of a Kraven the Hunter movie is...










- Probably does not want to see Supergirl in the DCEU.

- Not on Team Strange.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Probably does not want to see Supergirl in the DCEU.


If they do it on the level of Wonder Woman or how some of the up and coming movies seem to be, I would want her there. If they are going MOS, BVS then no.

Also thinks a Kraven movie is dumb
Really likes Dr Strange 
Is sad when other don't


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I'm used to people not being into Strange. Still love him and his world.

- Seems to love Supergirl as much as I love Strange.










- Did not like Batman v Superman.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Seems to love Supergirl as much as I love Strange.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I do, more so after "that show" arrived and had to remember better times. And most didn't like BVS.

Random art









Knows who the GOAT Supergirl is
Is used to people not liking Strange
Uses gif of dumbest scene from BVS


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that the gif I posted is emblematic of everything that is wrong with the DCEU.

- DCAU fan... like all good-hearted people.

- Thinks Sony Pictures can suck an egg.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I just saw Patrick Stewart trending on Twitter and my heart nearly sank into my fucking chest. Turns out he's just reprising his role as Picard. 

Will undoubtedly be watching that reprisal.

And if he's not, then he needs to...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Seems psyched about Patrick Stewart
Has a avatar of Quan Chi playing a sax
Named after a GOT character


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I actually hate Star Trek, but I do love Patrick Stewart. He's a treasure. I know Phantom is a big fan of Star Trek, so I Star Trek'd up that response for him. For me, I love him from the X-Men movies, Family Guy and American Dad, and any time he randomly pops up in something else.

Should know that the power of Quan Chi, the most powerful sorcerer in Mortal Kombat playing a Sax is too much to handle. Is wrong about it being a sig, though. It's an avatar. My sig is plugging my favourite podcast, which I fruitlessly post every week even though I'm the only one who listens to it on this forum.

Is damn right that I'm named after a GOT character.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Wants Samoa Joe to win the WWE title at Summerslam :mark:
- Also believes that Kevin Owens still has the best Universal title reign wens2
- Would've also had Bray Wyatt beating John Cena at Wrestlemania 30


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Also wants Samoa Joe to win at Summerslam
Is from Hollywood
Is trying to impress Vince McMahon


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Posted a mark out gif when he said I want Samoa Joe to win the title, even though he knows full well AJ Styles is retaining, because Vince McMahon is a witless idiot who loves anti-talent.

Should know that Kevin Owens having the best Universal title reign will probably stand, as the odds of us ever having a good world champion again with WWE in its current state are almost non existant. 

Is probably not happy with the state of WWE, despite having every reason to be.

Seriously. Again.

Join Date: Sep 2009
Posts: 19,436
Points: 0

There. You get the generic version.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has no patience for ninjas.

- Has a badass new avatar.

- Knows that Patrick Stewart is the man.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Victim of the sig glitch :sadbecky
Fan of classic horror movies
Likes Captain Picard


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks that not tagging him on Leanna Decker posts should be a bannable offense :lol

* Can't wait to see the girl on his sig on the next MYC

* Still sends the best reps :homer*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Hates Tye Dillinger because he gets to go home to Peyton every night, and thus isn't mad he gets jobber treatment. 










- That really looks like Paige in his signature for some reason. Even though it isn't. :beckylol

- Knows that Alicia has no chance against Ronda.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that a couple of years ago that girl on my sig totally could have been Paige, in fact I joined this forum because of her :grin2:

* Should know that I don't hate Tye Dillinger, but I am pretty jealous of him and me finding him pretty boring goes way before I knew he was dating Peyton, now I find him boring and annoying :jericho2

* Should use sexier gifs of Anna in his sig








*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Mentions me a lot :hmm
Likes boob rep :nikki
South America's no.1 Peyton fan


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is a mod
Peyton fan
Like Leanna Decker


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Thinks that CJ is from South America.










- Changed his signature recently.

- Might get banned by CJ for calling him an American. :beckylol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Fourth Wall said:


> - Thinks that CJ is from South America.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forgive me. Im barely awake at the moment

Likes mocking me for a mistake
Uses Becky to do so
Must understand that I suck at typing when I have just woken up


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Just woke up. Same.

- Friend of the world, enemy of Sony.

-


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Just woke up
Loves visiting other places











The Fourth Wall said:


> - Might get banned by CJ for calling him an American. :beckylol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is an easy-going chap.






- Moderator. 










-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Changed his avatar again.










- Needs to fix his signature. 










- Loves GIF's like me, but not as much as I do.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Claims that "he" loves gifs more than I do.










-









-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Clearly likes gifs the most
To the point of responding in them
Phantom?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Massive supergirl fan








Probably dislikes the cw version
Regular in the celeb thread :JLC3


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

CJ said:


> Massive supergirl fan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No probably. I detest the CW version.

Knows who the GOAT Supergirl is
Has posted gif of such
Knows that I am in the Celeb thread a lot.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Really, really detests CW's Supergirl.
- So naturally here is another GIF:









- He at least finds Melissa Benoist hot, right?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Fourth Wall said:


> - Really, really detests CW's Supergirl.
> - So naturally here is another GIF:
> 
> 
> ...


She cute. Thats about it. She seems to try to hard to be cute on the show at times. At least during season 1

Is really trying to annoy me with CW SG gifs
Probably does find Benoist hot
He is the thing that Deadpool breaks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-









BONUS: 

- He's not as big on The Wasp as I am, but he seems to like this version:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*VIRUS21

* Not a big fan of Melissa Benoist :beckywhat

* Probably thinks Laura Vandervoort was a better Supergirl

* Leaves likes on the Peyton thread from time to time

PHANTOMOFTHERING

* He is a ninja, besides being a phantom

* Probably older than me

* Asuka fan*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was ninja'd by me. Terribly sorry.

- Knows that I am an old soul.






- Fellow Kairi Sane fan.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> * Probably thinks Laura Vandervoort was a better Supergirl


Yes.

Kairi Sane fan
Old soul
Likes Phantom of the Opera


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- He is an anime fan.










- I don't think he's into older anime.










- Knows that I am a Phan.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Lupin III fan
- Should know that City Hunter is returning in 2019
- Loves Anime like I do*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Anime fan
Metal head
Gamer


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Named themselves after something that infects both people and computers
- Is not far away from 20k posts
- Has very little details in their profile :lol*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Has a very specific username in that it reveals both their favourite wrestler and their gender.

Will be happy when Dean Ambrose returns. 

Is from New Zealand.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doesn't like Scarlet Witch. :sadbecky

- Doesn't like Bull Nakano. :sadbecky

- Loves Asuka, which is the most important thing.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I never said I didn't like Scarlet Witch. I hate her COSTUME. Wanda is one of my least favourite characters in the MCU, but the MCU even when it's not at its best is still pretty good, and Wanda is not the same character in the MCU as she is in the comics. She may be better, I don't know, I don't read them, as you are aware. I would classify myself as indifferent.

Doesn't like Game of Thrones as much as old, cheesy or bad tv and movies. :sadbecky

Doesn't like Mass Effect as much as old, cheesy or bad tv and movies. :sadbecky

Loves Asuka, which is the most important thing.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is indifferent to Scarlet Witch, the third-best Marvel superheroine.

- Hates that Batman v Superman noise. The best thing about that movie is a brilliant young extra whose part got cut out of the film.

- Fate fan.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You were in that piece of shit? :lmao 

I don't know whether to give you my condolences for being cut, or my congratulations.....

Knows that while Scarlet Witch may be the third best Marvel super-heroine, no super-heroine is as entertaining as the multitude of super heroes.

Doctor Fate fan, although not enthusiastically so.

Should know that if you put the first letters of his three favourite Marvel super-heroines in order, Clea, Nadia and Wanda, it spells CNW, which stands for Canada News Wire, which I was just reading a headline from.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Knows that while Scarlet Witch may be the third best Marvel super-heroine, no super-heroine is as entertaining as the multitude of super heroes.












- Is forgetting about Harley Quinn, antiheroine? 

- Should know that they paid me and had a sweet nacho bar, so all is groovy.

-


Tyrion Lannister said:


> Should know that if you put the first letters of his three favourite Marvel super-heroines in order, Clea, Nadia and Wanda, it spells CNW, which stands for Canada News Wire, which I was just reading a headline from.


Blew my mind.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that given that my favourite wrestler is a woman, my favourite character on Archer is a woman, the film that was my all time favourite for many years (although has since been dethroned) stars a woman, and the fact that I consider women to be better singers than men (although my favourite is a man. Go figure), I would not classify myself as a sexist.

Although I would classify myself as someone who generally gets more enjoyment out of male characters. Whether that's because I relate to them more as a man myself, or it just happens to work out that way, you be the judge.

Should know I used to despise Harley. I'm fine with her now, but she'll never be at the top of my lists.

Posted the famous exploding gif from a movie I've never seen called Scanners.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Forces me to read paragraphs like a sucker. Ugh.










- Should know that Harley is the Asuka of clown-themed DC characters.

- Was as big on Kill Bill as I used to be.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Short paragraphs.

Continues to insult Asuka with baseless comparisons to inferior characters.

Somehow prefers Harley to the Joker. 

Knows that really was a Hattori Hanzo sword.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Enjoys having back and forths with Phantom in these threads. :beckylol
- I've just interrupted their bromance session.








- Isn't getting himself too hyped over Dean's return, because he doesn't expect them to book him well & turn him Heel.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Has been dreaming about Bex








Lives on pizza & biscuits :lol
Has fond memories of his time as a JJ fan


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Another high gif user
Santana Garrett fan (as he should be)
Mickie James fan


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Supergirl fan.
Had a crush on Christina Applegate.
Makes 6.00 posts a day.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Would like to move to California 
- Had an early celebrity crush on Courtney Cox 
- Does not believe that God made us


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Joined this month
Location: Dublin, Ireland
15 posts

Edit: 

Has made a lot of ''rate the wrestler'' threads
Joined in April 2016
Has a avatar of AJ Styles and Seth Rollins


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

DammitC said:


> - Would like to move to California
> - Had an early celebrity crush on Courteney Cox when *she* was younger
> - Does not believe that God made us


What the _*FUCK*_?!


EDIT: OH, ya mean when Courteney Cox was younger?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Didn't name anything
- Edited his post
- Star Trek fan*


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Likes music.
Likes wrestling.
Likes music more than wrestling.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Named after a Star Trek Character
Has Enterprise as sig
From Ireland


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

James T. Kirk:

- Was born in Riverside, Iowa.
- Was Starfleet's youngest starship captain.
- Not on good terms with Khan Noonien Singh.


virus21:

- Ninja'd me.
- Peyton Royce fan.
- Probably enjoyed her "Poison Ivy" gimmick.


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Is a Marvel comic book fan, I'm guessing.
Loves Winona Ryder.
Was the first person here to send me a friend request.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Star Trek fan
Recently joined
Made a Celeb Crush thread


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Has made 19,444 posts.
Has 42,491 points.
Made a 1980s thread.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Does not enjoy the live-action Transformers films.

- Has three ears: a right ear, a left ear, and a final front-ear.









- Appreciates the Sorcerer Supreme.


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Hates having to choose between _Suspiria_ and _Creature from the Black Lagoon_.
Just made a joke that flew right over my head.
Steve Ditko fan.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

During his first post in the introduction thread, referred to himself as a boring person.

Loves Star Trek, so I can't disagree with that assessment at all.

Is from Ireland.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Changed his Avatar
Is a Mass Effect fan
Thinks most wrestlers other than his favorites suck


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't appreciate the joys of constant avatar changing. 

Doesn't watch the shitty Supergirl tv show.

Will hit 20,000 posts by the end of the year, if he's a regular contributor outside this section.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Watches the Supergirl tv show.


I do not. Its been made clear that I hate that show


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fine. I didn't know. I just thought you did because I vaguely remember you mentioning Melissa Benoist.

Is right to not watch that piece of crap.

Should know I'm pissed I have to watch Legends this year, because I didn't want to.

Should know I won't be watching season 5 of Flash. I've had enough.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus21:

- LOATHES the Supergirl TV show.

- Probably hates the Helen Slater film.

- Knows that Bruce Timm is the man.

Tyrion:

- Ninja'd me. 

- Would read The Unstoppable Wasp in a house? Would read The Unstoppable Wasp with a mouse?










- Knows that Samoa Joe is dope.


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

virus21 said:


> I do not. Its been made clear that I hate that show


Bought the original movie on Blu-ray?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Probably hates the Helen Slater film.





James T. Kirk said:


> Bought the original movie on Blu-ray?


I have not. Don't hate the movie, but not going out of my way to get it.

Might have the Helen Slater Supergirl movie
Should know despite its reputation is better than the CW show
Probably thinks Kirk is better than Picard


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Is right that I have the Helen Slater Supergirl movie.
Is wrong that I know it's better than the CW show because I don't know because I've never watched the CW show.
Is wrong because Picard's my favourite.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

James T. Kirk said:


> Is right that I have the Helen Slater Supergirl movie.
> Is wrong that I know it's better than the CW show because I don't know because I've never watched the CW show.
> Is wrong because Picard's my favourite.


Is right to have never seen the CW show
Is sending mixed signals since he's names after Kirk
Something, something Star Trek


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Something, something Supergirl.
- Not an Arrowverse fan.
- Megadeth fan


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Loves _Batman: The Animated Series_.
Thinks Bruce Timm is the man.
Loves Harley Quinn.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is named after a character whos first and last names are both first names.

Prefers Picard over Kirk, even though he's named after Kirk. Which is not that unusual, as I prefer Tywin over Tyrion. At least on the show.

Is the same nationality as the greatest comic book character of all time.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Interested in the new Mission Impossible
Has a video about it in his sig section
Might prefer Mass Effect 2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that I am absolutely not interested in Mission Impossible. I post my favourite podcast every week, that was last weeks main topic. Nothing more.

Should also know that Mass Effect 2 is the greatest video game of all time.

Has posted a wrong fact about me, much as I did about him earlier.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Would read Unstoppable Wasp in a box? Would read Unstoppable Wasp with a fox?

- Not a Kairi Sane fan. :sadbecky

- Tarantino fan.


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Is missing his avatar unless I just can't see it.
Really likes GIFs.
Might be a Tarantino fan.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Did not post the OTHER famous quote from Tarantino in that scene, which is probably a good idea.

Loves Pulp Fiction, as I do.

Joined in 2018.

EDIT - 

Watches Star Trek the original series

Watches Star Trek TNG

Probably watched the Star Trek movies


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Is right that I watch _Star Trek: The Original Series_.
Is right that I watch _Star Trek: The Next Generation_.
Is right that I've watched the Star Trek movies.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion:

- Digs Pulp Fiction.










- Digs Hateful Eight.










- Will dig Unstoppable Wasp?

James T. Kirk:

- Ninja'd me.

- Does not know who Hikaru Utada is.

- Godzilla fan?


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Responded to the wrong person.
Responded to the wrong person.
Responded to the wrong person.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

James T. Kirk said:


> Responded to the wrong person.
> Responded to the wrong person.
> Responded to the wrong person.


Check again, Captain!


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Knows when he's been ninja'd.
Knows who Hikaru Utada is.
Thinks I might be a Godzilla fan (nah, not really).


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that the Nicholas Hammond Spider-Man is not groovy.

- Has seen the Peter Hooten Doctor Strange?










- Comic fan.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Am I crazy for thinking he looks oddly like Cumberbatch? I'm sure he doesn't, but he does in that photo. That happens a lot in pictures, where one picture is a dead ringer for somebody else but none of the others are even close.

Does not like the Nicholas Hammond Spider-Man, whatever that is. There, I gave you a new fact to use on me.

Loves the MCU.

Got cut as an extra from Batman v Superman, but got paid and ate at the nacho bar, so all is groovy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Hooten does look a little like Cumberbatch in that pic.

- Future Unstoppable Wasp fan?

- Should know that the nacho bar was better than the movie.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Was ninja'd earlier
- Has found a new friend
- Who may end up being their rival


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has returned to his people.

- Should know that everyone is my rival!










- Mostly ghostly.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Was quick to respond
- Just as expected
- Since they're online right now


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I am everywhere at once!









- Actual phantom... doesn't need a mask.

- Is my rival!


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Was quick again
- Used the same gif twice
- Is no BLEACH


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I will never stop a-postin' in this thread!

- Knows that I used the same gif... BECAUSE HE IS MY RIVAL.










- Bleach fan.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

MTG's rival :hmm
Massive Asuka fan








Loves the trivia section


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Knows being someone's rival
- Should be a mutual agreement
- Posting more


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Make_The_Grade said:


> - Knows being someone's rival
> - Should be a mutual agreement


- Should know that that's rival talk!

- Ghost with the most.

- Still doing the Mario.


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Agrees with me that the Nicholas Hammond Spider-Man is shit.
Has seen the Peter Hooten Dr. Strange.
Comic fan.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Responded to the wrong person.
- Responded to the wrong person.
- Now knows that I love a callback.


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Responded to the wrong person.
> - Responded to the wrong person.
> - Now knows that I love a callback.


Check again.


Now knows I equally love a callback.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- New to the forum
- New to the thread
- Welcome


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Will.

- Never.

- Stop.


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Will.


Never.


Stop ninjaing me.




Make_The_Grade said:


> - New to the forum
> - New to the thread
> - Welcome


Thanks.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

is new

is from Dhubline in Eirie i beliebe the actual spellings to be (you're welcome btw)

is a massive Star Wars geek


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Is a veteran member.
Can't spell in Gaelic.
Has a guy in his sig who's a dick.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

ooh can read basic numbers woohoo

i can't spell Irish actually

named after some minor Star Wars character


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Is welcome
- Is into Star Trek
- Is enjoying themself


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Wishes Mahal was called 'Mahal Monitor' :beckylol
- Never thought he'd see Joe vs. AJ in WWE.
- Posts in other sections so I can't nag him about it anymore. :mj2


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

shut up

be quiet

tais toi


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- One of the most charismatic posters
- Didn't ninja me earlier
- Long standing Irishman


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Likes Mario.
Likes Nintendo.
Likes video games.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

James T. Kirk said:


> Likes Mario.
> Likes Nintendo.
> Likes video games.


wow, is just so fucking shit at this 3 things thing

sees one thing and just makes three things out of it? wow

literally said the same thing three times, wow, but slightly watered down each time


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows that this thread is:










- Has returned to his GOAT name.

- Hopefully is still all about having fun?


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Likes Anna Kendrick more than I do.
Doesn't like Brittany Snow as much as I do.
Hasn't answered his PM yet.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I can't multi-task on two forums. :beckylol
- Should also know I read his PM.
- Should know I thank him for the offer. :becky2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Got his username from CM Punk breaking the fourth wall.

Probably doesn't know what the Source wall is.

Thinks NXT Takeovers are better than the main roster PPV's, and is right.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Has well thought out opinions
- Coming up on their 14 year anniversary
- Not the biggest Rock fan on the forum


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Only posted two gifs
- Unless one isn't working
- Couldn't name things about Pyro


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Loves the Boos.

Knows that Carmella wishes she could get booed instead of silence.

Is an extra in Hollywood.

EDIT 

Posted 3 gifs of Scar Jo

Has a Conor McGregor sig

The Man Who Killed TDL


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Was ninja'd by Phantom
- Was ninja'd by Anark
- May or may not edit their post


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Is now posting gifs
- Which may be from their collection
- Otherwise, is putting Google to work


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Competing with Phantom
- Was inspired by their gif posting
- Loves taking the piss


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mario fan
Luigi fan
Smash Bros fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- WILL

- READ

- THE UNSTOPPABLE WASP


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Knows I don't read comic books, or books in general. Even if I wanted to, reading a book is too distracting because I can't read it in silence. I can't focus on reading a book while I've got something playing.

Should know I'm listening to a podcast about film that he needs to listen to, and Mary Elizabeth Winsteads name was mentioned. Just a passing mention when talking about Scott Pilgrim vs The World, but I figured you'd be happy to know.

Has less (far more) than 600 posts.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Mass Effect fan
- Agrees with my music taste
- Not much anything else, I guess... but hey, it's all cool*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion

- Should know that I don't think he would like The Unstoppable Wasp.

- Should know that Mary Elizabeth Winstead's name should be mentioned on every podcast.

- Should know that I don't get to play on my game consoles as often as I used to. Wish I had more time. Still haven't played the latest Marvel vs. Capcom.


AniMetal669amer:

*- Ninja'd me
- Listens to metal.
- Types in navy. *


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I don't expect I would like The Unstoppable Wasp, or at best, it would be forgettable.

Should know I just saw a trailer for a new Constantine animated movie starring Matt Ryan. I'm all over that shit. I had no idea that was coming.

Doesn't have time to play game consoles, even though he's on this forum for extended periods of time.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I can take my laptop with me and I have a lot of downtime in my line of work. Plus, my secondary job requires a computer. I can go back-and-forth between work and this forum. This forum has become a sort of stress ball for me.

- Should know that the new Constantine movie looks boss.

- Should know that The Unstoppable Wasp stopped after 8 issues.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- 



 wonder if he likes game music... this is the final boss theme of the epic Sonic 3 and Knuckles... one of the greatest games ever.
- Wonder if he's a Sonic or a Mario fan
- Loves Metal, indeed*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I never thought I'd hear the day when somebody claimed that talking to me was relaxing.

Knows video game music rocks the body that rocks the party.

Should know that that Sonic theme isn't my favourite, though.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

AniMetal669amer:

- Should know that I do like game music

- Should know that I love Sonic and Mario, though I prefer Mario.

- Castlevania fan?

Tyrion:

- Ninja'd me.

- Also enjoys video game music.

- Knows that the Legend of Zelda series has some awesome music.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- FUCK YEAH!!! I'm a fan on Castlevania
- Should watch the trailer of Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night
- It has some grand visuals and majestic music. Mmmmmmmm!!!! I can start hearing it.*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Likes Judas Priest
- Thinks that practically everything beats wrestling
- Posts in this thread more than any other one :lol*


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Non-confrontational
Well mannered
Likes to take pictures with wrestlers at conventions


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Fellow fighting game fan.










- Eats bagels in the shower.










- Knows that Batman Returns is mankind's greatest cinematic achievement.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Shares Asuka's love of gaming
Wants Bull Nakano to leave SS as the SD Women's Champion








Recently made an appearance in the wow thread


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Has all the ladies he likes' Instagrams linked in his sig
- His sig and av completely match :lol
- Has Leanna's name in his usertitle still, but she's not even listed in his sig now lol*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows when Leanna takes up wrestling, she'll get added








New Zeland's Worlds biggest Ambrose fan








Has been to Mania a bunch of times


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

- From the greatest part of the United Kingdom. :yay

- Is hoping :becky wins the Women's Title at Summerslam.

- Knows that Ambrose Girl has been to a ton of Wrestlemania's. :ambrose


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

From the best wee country in the world :yay
Will most likely be watching this years MYC
Loves Ulster fry's :thumbsup


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Is a mod.
Is therefore scary as shit.
Has a sig that matches their avatar. Always a good look.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Loves Star Trek or just T. Kirk to be specific. 










- Has managed to accumulate a lot of rep since joining this month.

- It's no doubt because they're a pretty cool dude.


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Is right that I love Star Trek.
Has a sig that makes me fap.
Is a pretty cool dude himself.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

James T. Kirk said:


> Is right that I love Star Trek.
> Has a sig that makes me fap.
> Is a pretty cool dude himself.


Joined last week.
Probably happy about Patrick Stewart coming back.
Named after Kirky.


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Joined nearly 7 years ago.
Is right. I love PatStew.
Named after... um...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Trekkie... or is he a trekker?
- Has his own forum.
- "Phantom of the Space Opera" just joined his forum.


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Is asking me a question I can't answer as I really don't care all that much what the difference is.
Is right, I do.
Welcome aboard, Ensign Phantom!


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Had their post liked
- Moving up in the thread
- Hasn't posted in others


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Still with the dancing Mario Bros
Has not told why he makes the grade
Must be psyched for the next Smash Bros game


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Make_The_Grade:

- Loves 1/2 of Ghosts 'n Goblins.

- Plays Pac-Man and intentionally loses. 

- Prefers Mario like this:










virus21:

- Ninja'd me.

- Indifferent to Asuka.










- Fellow funny book reader.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Was ninja'd on this page
- Was ninja'd on the previous page
- Lurked another thread, didn't post


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Only posted one.

- Edited his post.

- Forced me to edit my post.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Should check again
- Was waiting for my post
- Or any post for that matter


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Phantom:
Tells others to feel shame
Should know I don't hate Asuka, just don't feel strongly about her. I don't watch WWE these days. Mostly for how people like her are booked
Was not really ninja'd

Grade:
Mario stuff
Tells others to check again
Smash Bros


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that Asuka is the Supergirl of wrestlers.

- Doesn't think Kate Micucci is cute.










- Still a groovy poster.










Prediction:

- I see... that the next poster is trying to make the grade...


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Really likes this Asuka person, whoever she is.
Thinks Kate Micucci is cute.
Can't think of anything to post on my forum yet.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- One post 21
- Posted 1 time on this page
- So far at least


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Got ninja'd.
Got ninja'd.
Got ninja'd.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Points out being ninja'd
A lot
Like 3 times

Grade:


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Being more active
- Points out the other's flaws
- Also, only named one thing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kirk:

- Doesn't know who Asuka is!!!










- Is on a wrestling forum and does not know who Asuka is!!!










- Is not ready for Asuka.










Make_The_Grade:

- Ninja'd me. 

- Will ninja me again.

- Ghost ninja.


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Got ninja'd again.
Got ninja'd again.
Got ninja'd again.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Wasn't ninja'd again
- Worships Kirk
- Friends with No one


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wheelman for James Ellsworth
Nintendo lover
DOO DOO DOO, DA-DOO DOO! BOM!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Asuka fan?

- Should be an Asuka fan.

- Will be an Asuka fan.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Gets Ninja'd by others
- Including me
- Also states the obvious


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Must help stop the ninjas for it is madness
Doesn't like the obvious being stated
Is victim of Ninjas


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Ninja'd me.
Ninja'd me.
Ninja'd me.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Posted at the top of the hour
- With vague statements
- As a means of anti-ninja'ng


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Gets ninja'd by others.
Including me.
Is right I have no friends.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Speaks most logically.
Albeit in GIF form.
Hard to argue against.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is too lazy to name things, so he uses GIF's instead.

-









-









Bonus: I totally didn't just do the same thing 










Edit: Damn it, Kirk.

- I didn't know Ninjas were in Star Trek.
- Should have known I would be ninja'd whilst searching for gifs.
- Has annoyed me. :mj2 But I still love them.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Has love and friendship for everyone
- Even when they've been ninja'd
- Takes notice


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Finds me irritating.
Doesn't know I know that.
Doesn't know I love it.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Thinks I find them irritating
- Is wrong
- Needs more self confidence


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Motivational spooker.

- Believes in me.

- I believe in him!


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Has a cool avvy.
Has a cool sig.
Doesn't match his avvy with his sig. Not cool.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- May never change their avy
- But their sig is free game
- Their sig is also centered, which is approved


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- This guy..

- Again!

- Wants everything to be centered... because he is no fun.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Thinks proper presentation in not fun
- Already has a new avy
- Age, gender, and location are all unknown


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that proper presentation is for turkeys and fascists.

- Will never see me with a centered signature!

- IS MY RIVAL!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thinks proper presentation is for turkeys and fascists.
Does not center sig nor wants to
Really wants a rival


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I'll be dead in the cold, cold ground before I center my signature! 

- Peyton Royce fan










- IS ALSO MY RIVAL!


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Everyone is their rival
- So long as they post in this thread
- Parrot


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

What the fuck?
What the fuck?
Hot.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is as confused as anyone would be
Is right to do so
Finds dancing Asuka hot


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doesn't realize that Barbara Gordon is the GOAT Batgirl.










- Knows that Oracle is pretty boss










- Probably appreciates Yvonne Craig.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

No Babs wasn't GOAT Batgirl. I'd even rank Cassandra Cain higher.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Does not think Babs is the GOAT Batgirl.









- Should know that I think that Cassandra Cain is a solid #2.

- Probably doesn't like the silver age as much as I do.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Has been busy
- Posting broken images
- Which apparently was apart of their plan


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Ninja'd me again.
Ninja'd me again.
Ninja'd me again.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has been ninja'd.
- Has been ninja'd.
- Knows who the GOAT Batgirl is.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Needs to know the grandness that is Stephanie Brown
Ninja
Has new Avatar


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Fellow Peyton Royce fan :yay

* Probably only a fan because of her looks :hmm

* Arguing about Catwomans*


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Has an avvy that makes me fap.
Has a sig that makes me fap.
Doesn't know the difference between Batgirl and Catwoman.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is a fan of Peyton for more than her looks, but definitely does appreciate 'dem looks. wens3
- Is probably expecting Peyton & Billie to be jobbed out tonight. :trolldog
- He has some similar favourites to me in his sig.

Edit:

- Makes me hate this thread.
- Always Ninajs me.
- Knows this thread is all about being a Ninja.


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Has been ninja'd.
Has been ninja'd.
Has been ninja'd.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Jumped in
- Prevented me from posting about the above
- Didn't ninja me though


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*THE FOURTH WALL

* Got ninja'd

* Knows that :trolldog probably hates the IIconics

* Knows that NXT is the true A show

JAMES T. KIRK

* Ninja'd me

* Apparently faps a lot

* Call me out for not reading the threads well :lol

MAKING THE GRADE

* WIll never reach 1k post at this rate :lol

* Takes breaks from the forum from time to time

* Not sure if he still is a New Day fan*


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Was ninja'd himself
- 2nd to post on this page
- Still and forever will worship his goddess


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordecay

-I don't know if he has a favorite Catwomans.

- I DO know that he has a favorite Poison Ivy.










- Located inside...










MTG:

- Ninja'd me.

- The spookiest ninja.

- The grooviest ninja.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Was ninja'd
- Currently editing
- Expecting ghost gifs


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Knows of Little Shop of Horrors
Ninja again
Ninjas ninjaing of ninja


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I have been ninja'd.

- Knows that I am a ninja.

- Knows that this thread is about to become a ninja showdown.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Was also ninja'd
- Tends to repeat others
- Bored


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Didn't ninja me.
Almost did.
But didn't.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Proud
- Also bored
- And online


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Also online.
Also bored, probably.
Disappointed he didn't ninja me.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

MTG:

- Probably bored as well.

-









-









Kirk:

-Ni

-NJ

-A


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Is right
- More ghost
- A few posts late


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Was ninja'd some more
- Though did some ninja'ng
- Next


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Psychic.

- Psychic Ghost.

- Psychic Ninja Ghost.


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Does not centre his sig.
Has never centred his sig.
Will never centre his sig.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows I ain't ever gonna center my signature! 

- Does not know who William Castle was.










- Should watch some Castle pictures.


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Will never change his mind about his sig.
Big William Castle fan.
Has probably seen a lotta William Castle movies.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows I am stubborn. 










- Does a mean cover of Rocket Man.

- Not on good terms with George Takei.


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Thinks I'm the real William Shatner.


Wishes I was the real William Shatner.


Is in for one hell of a disappointment.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is not William Shatner.

- Is actually Jonathan Frakes.

- Is right... I am disappointed.


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Thinks I'm Jonathan Frakes.


Thinks I'm capable of sitting like Jonathan Frakes,












Should think better of me.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Is very new to this place
Is from a very nice City
Likes James T. Kirk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Lives in Manchester, which isn't too far from me.
- Has recently moved house. (He told me this, I'm not stalking him honest :beckylol Or maybe, I am..)
- Knows that Elias is gold.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oakesy:

- We have never interacted before.










- Dedicated follower of the "Yep!" movement.

- WALKS WITH ELIAS!










Anna:

- NINJA'D ME!!!

- Will receive no Beverly Hills Ninja gifs!

- Is in a new movie with Blake Lively.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Just got ninja'd
Is fairly new here
Likes anime


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Just ninja'd me.
Just ninja'd me.
Just ninja'd me.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

-









-









-


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Thinks this just became 'post 3 gifs about the above poster'
Greeted me back here with open arms
Has a peng sig


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Just ninja'd me again.
Just ninja'd me again.
Just ninja'd me again.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Likes Star Trek and Star Wars equally








- Has changed my perception on Star Trek fans, I thought they all hated Star Wars.
- Loves being ninja'd.


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Has just had his mind blown.
Has, up to now, been astonishingly ignorant of how Star Trek fans view Star Wars and has only listened to the sheep.
Thinks I love being ninja'd but is wrong; I find it extremely annoying.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Considers me a sheep. :mj2
- Now knows I'm very ignorant of most things. :lol
-


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Likes Beverly Hills Ninja
- Was a ninja once
- Breaking the fourth and fifth wall*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Is always the guy I name 3 things about :lol
- So I'm running out of things to say 
- So I'll just say hello instead! HELLO!*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is getting antsy over Dean's return, because she knows it's just around the corner.










- Knows that Dean/Seth is going to be the best storyline when they come back together, because our Brothers never let us down.










- Appreciates getting shirtless Seth in her rep, but should expect more shirtless Dean when he returns.  Probably wishes Roman took that vest off. :reigns


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Pitch Perfect

- Scott Pilgrim vs. the World (with Mary Elizabeth Winstead, the greatest actress of all time)










- Trolls


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

- Phantoms the ring, not the megaplex.

- Unconfirmed if has been haunting Staples Center since its inception 20 years ago.

- One of the seemingly endless new posters who make sure to max out on rep in no time.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mod
Has a creep as fuck sig
Is the action of making something obscure, unclear, or unintelligible.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably enjoyed to see Peyton's wardrobe malfunctions last night

* Although, I am not sure if he actually watches wrestling since I don't see him in wrestling parts of the forum

* Loves this part of the forum though*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Must know that I would have loved to see that
Must also know that I don't really watch WWE. Everything else....
Is wise to let me know of said malfunction


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Does not really watch WWE

- Watches NJPW?

- Stardom?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Does not really watch WWE
> 
> - Watches NJPW?
> 
> - Stardom?


Must know I do watch NJPW now and again
I have not seen Stardom
Mostly watch Impact and LU


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Watches Impact.

Doesn't watch WWE. 

Won't be contributing to the threads in the PPV section that call SummerSlam the worst PPV of the year when it's over.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Christmas Vacation kicks ass.










- Future Hsien-Ko fan.

- Current Asuka fan.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

@Tyrion Lannister

-Will probably be one of those who are going to call SummerSlam the worst PPV of the year when it's over

-Is probably not too interested in SummerSlam in the first place because Asuka isn't on the card

-Will be happy if Dean Ambrose returns soon

@PhantomoftheRing

-Ninja

-Loves Sally Hawkins

-Mary Elizabeth Winstead's biggest fan


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has Charlotte and Becky in his sig
Reminds me of this








Heel Turn on James Ellsworth


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

emerald-fire:

- Got ninja'd.

- Probably excited for the SummerSlam Triple Threat.

- Knows that Talking Heads are amazing.










virus21:

- Ninja'd me.

- Posted a pic from the second-best Batman movie

- HE STOLE MY BALLOONS!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*VIRUS21

* Should vote for Peyton in that womens ranking

* Didn't got ninja'd

* Should know that the Peyton's wardrobe malfunctions gifs are on the Peyton thread on the WOW section >

PHANTOMOFTHERING

* Ninja'd me :fuck

* Loves asian women

* Probably more than old movies*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Supports only one half of the IIConics

-Was disappointed to see them lose yesterday

-Likes using green font


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fellow Charlynch fan








Probably looking forward to this years MYC
Super active in the celeb section


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Again voted for their redheads on the womens rankings

* He voted for Peyton too, so he still is cool in my book

* Probably will check the MYC spoilers today tomorrow*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

CJ:

- Repped me some Asuka.










- Digs these two.










- Does not want Bull Nakano to win at SummerSlam.











Mordecay:

- Ninja'd me.

- Would probably love to see the IIconics as tag team champions.

- Not big on Catwomans.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Rapidly approaching 350 posts itt :yay
Didn't vote for Bex









Quick to respond to new posts in here


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Likes gifs
Has someone called Isla Dawn as his sig
Ivelisse fan


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Won't be watching this years MYC :sadbecky
Hasn't heard of Isla Dawn








Uses to have a Leanna Decker avi :JLC3


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

CJ said:


> Uses to have a Leanna Decker avi :JLC3


No I didn't


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

virus21 said:


> No I didn't


Could've sworn you used to have one :hmm:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

CJ said:


> Could've sworn you used to have one :hmm:


Nope, wasn't me


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It wasn't him.

- He didn't do it.

-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has named so many things about people, he's run out of things to say and uses GIF's instead. :Cocky
- I give him until tomorrow until he changes his avatar again.
- Will be the next person to name things about me.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

- Wants to :woolcock Anna Kendrick.
- CM Punk's best year was in 2011.
- Became a member of this forum in 2012 (Year of the Dragon).


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Named after the second most popular MK character 
is in the Antarctic for some reason
Lifetime Member


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I think words are for turkeys and supervillains.

-









-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Changed their avatar again.










- Probably watches cartoon porn rather than real.

ops

- I still don't know what the meaning behind their username is.

:hmm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Deadpool fan

* Probably won't take any bet over his sig/avi any time soon

* Misses Jason Jordan :grin2:*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is hopefully satisfied with my hotter Anna gifs. :Bayley

- Knows I don't miss this face, and is trying to wind me up










- Definitely enjoyed Peyton's malfunctions, more than the match or booking last night.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has a new avatar!










- Thinks that I watch animated porn.










- Should know that my name is a reference to Phantom of the Opera... but, you know, wrestling-ish.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

- Loves Pizza.

- J'adore's Anna Kendrick

- Probably loves Becky as much as I do. (not more though, that's not possible :lol)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was ninja'd by me.

- Loves Becky.

- Like, REALLY LOVES BECKY.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- I changed my avatar after criticising them of changing their avatar so much. I'm such a hypocrite. :sadbecky
- Just posted the most adorable :becky gif.
- Must have a folder saved with appropriate gifs by now for certain situations.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** New Anna sig/avi :homer

* Thinks Truth is an underrated gem

* Didn't commented the Charlotte/Becky vs the IIconics match in his SD review because, well, there wasn't anything good to comment :mj2*


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

His avvy still makes me fap.
His sig still makes me fap.
His avvy and sig will probably always make me fap.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- T. Kirk is cool, but I definitely don't fap to his avi. :beckylol
- Probably doesn't believe me.
- Would already have hundreds of posts if they counted in this section. :sadbecky


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that the Oscars just invented a new category so they could look good by giving Black Panther an Oscar. :lmao fpalm

Should know that Infinity War is out on Blu Ray next week. :mark:

Will probably hate SummerSlam.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I haven't seen Infinity War yet, but intend to. I'm not that huge on Superhero films in general, although I loved Deadpool/Dark Knight etc as some examples. It just depends with me.

- Is right about me probably hating Summerslam, unless Joe/AJ is a good match with Joe winning, Seth wins & Dean returns, Becky wins, and Brock drops the Title.

- Will *DEFINITELY * hate Summerslam. And I look forward to seeing how much he shits on it. :lol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Joined the forum 5 days after my birthday
Once a upon a time used to make signatures in the GFX section
Loves a cuppa and a biscuit


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Likes to travel
- Is younger than me
- Joined WF not long before Christmas*


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- One of the nicest posters
- Is older than I
- One of the 10 girls on this site


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Keeping track of WF's female members :lol
Wants the tile off Lesnar








Shy Guy


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has a red font for his name
Uses puns
Mod


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Named himself Virus, so I should probably stay away from him. :wink
- Loves posting boobies in the Celebs section.
- Would probably marry Victoria Justice.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Fourth Wall said:


> - Would probably marry Victoria Justice.


I probably would

Is from the UK
Likes Anna Kendrick
CM Punk fan


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Username isn't capitalized
- Posted before noon
- A big fan of Supergirl


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is expecting a ghost gif.

- Is getting a ghost gif.

-


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- Changed his avatar recently
- Probably lives on a compartment under a wrestling ring
- Wasn't ok with dying, so decided to stay back as a fraction of himself


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Joined after I
- Has good taste in women
- Portuguese


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has good taste in Nintendo characters. 

:becky2

- Needs to stop being a Wheelman for that jobber James Ellsworth. 










- Has only 4 months to wait until Smash Bros Ultimate is released. :bjpenn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Repped me some Phantom.










- Repped me some Strange.










- I tried to rep them some Anna Kendrick, but WF wouldn't allow me to do so.










EDIT:

Oh snap!

Let me know if it worked!


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

His first GIF creeps me out.
His second GIF's supreme (hehe).
His last GIF melts my heart and makes me wanna pick adorable Anna up and cuddle her and take her home with me.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

From the same country as








Just joined & already has a full rep bar :beckywhat
Loves Star Trek


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Becky fan.
Envies my glorious rep bar.
Is a big, scary mod.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- He has more posts
- He has more points
- This poster doesn't get the reference


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Also has more posts.
Also has more points.
Doesn't get a reference to something or other.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- 




- 




-


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Fucked up that post.
Fucked up that post.
Fucked up that post.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- 




- 




-


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Is obsessed with William Shatner.
Would like to know where William Shatner lives.
So he can sleep with William Shatner.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- 




- 




-


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Has invented a new sex position to try out with William Shatner.
Has called it the Shagner.
Shatner has already called the authorities.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- He is on a wrestling forum, yet I have never seen him post about wrestling.

- Had never heard of Asuka before I brought her up.

- Is a cop?


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Has never seen me post about wrestling because I know less than zero about wrestling.
Would like to have a threesome with William Shatner and Asuka.
Thinks I'm a cop? What? Do I sound like a cop?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is on a wrestling forum despite never watching wrestling. ~______~

Is from Dublin

Will watch the new Picard series.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Uses ~______~ a lot.

- Judging me.

- Will not be watching the new Picard series.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I'm not judging him because






No judgments here. Not for that, at least. I'll be judging you when we get to the Joker vs Wasp fight.

Should know that ~______~ is an excellent method for expressing how ridiculous something someone said is.

Is correct.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- ~_______________________________________~
- Feels like Kermit The Frog's face being extended
- Knows many wrestlers suck*


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Has a rather oversized sig
Really rates a lot of Attitude Era matches
Probably enjoys wrestlers' entrance themes more than actual wrestling these days (same)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Likes mafia games

* Also likes asses

* First time I see him here :hi*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Bossing jobbers around. Boss.










- Knows that Kairi Sane is far out.










- Is keeping up with the Mae Young Classic.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Knows that the Mae Young Classic has a terrible final.

Knows that Japanese talent is held back in WWE and there's no sign of it changing.

Knows that the WWE product will improve immeasurably when Vince is out of the picture, no matter what they do.....solely because there's nowhere to go from where they are but up.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that everyone I cared about is already out of the tournament. :sadbecky

- Knows that you cannot escape Fate... in the First Word That Comes to Mind thread.

- Iron Maiden fan... rock on.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Always posts things I haven't heard of in topics where you pick between two things
- Is disappointed in how the Mae Young Classic turned out
- Loves posting gifs*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*- Posts in purple.
- Is not into the esoteric nonsense that I am into.








- Should post more gifs.*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Purple Haze!!!
- WHOA!!!!
- Fan of shock rock like Alice Cooper*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Judas Priest fan
Says Music is Life
Not a fan of modern wrestling


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loves Stephanie Brown

- Think Babs is better as Oracle.










- Indifferent to my favorite superheroines. :sadbecky


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Really likes GIFs.
Really likes Barbara Gordon,












Really makes me depressed every time he uses that sad face GIF.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is Irish
Hates sad face gifs
Knows of the Batgirl kicking scenes


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Is from a place on Earth.
Is male or female or somewhere in between.
Doesn't know how much I LOVE those face-kicking scenes!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Will know I am male
Should know were she kicks matters not as long as its high


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Posted a picture of Scarlet Witch.

- I now know that he likes at least one of my favorite superheroines.










- Should know that Scarlet Witch is just behind Wasp and Clea.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Should know that Scarlet Witch is just behind Wasp and Clea.


I think there are several super heroines that are better. Wanda's cool though.

Likes Scarlet Witch
Should know of the Alternate Universe that she marries Nightcrawler and has a daughter with him


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that Clea, SW, and Wasp are my top 3 for Marvel. Overall, I would include Raven, Zatanna, Harley Quinn (she's an antiheroine now), and Babs.

- Should know that I am aware of Nocturne.

- Thinks the CW Supergirl is an abomination.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Thinks the CW Supergirl is an abomination.


Well it is.

Knows of Nocture
Likes a lot of super heroines


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Posted a pic with two of my favorites.

- Tokusatsu fan. 

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Posted a pic with two of my favorites.
> 
> - Tokusatsu fan.
> 
> -


The Phantom of the Ring is here, inside this thread. 

Voted for Io, Kairi, Meiko and Asuka. 

Possibly won't like it when Becky beats all 4.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Username is a bunch of letters
Has 13,470 posts
Joined in 2011


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks WWE is the worst wrestling promotion right now
Joined in 2009 
Approaching 20,000 posts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Guns N' Roses fan










- Was once known as... rise.

- Join Date: Dec 2011


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lives under the Staples Center for some reason
Which apparently has catacombs
Posted a Ben-Hur gif


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Probably knows that Supergirl is joining the DCEU.










- Wants Melissa Benoist to be as far away from that project as possible.

- Same goes to Zack Snyder


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes
Yes
and holy fuck yes


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

-








- Would most likely suffer through CW's Supergirl if Victoria Justice was in the lead role.
- Will have a party the day it isn't renewed for any further seasons.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Fourth Wall said:


> -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VJ being Supergirl wouldn't fix the shit writing. You would just have a crap show, just with a different lead. And since the show is going to Sundays, hope ratings take a hit.

Loves Victoria Justice
Ambrose fan
Rollins fan


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

bryan fan

obsessed with anna kendrick


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has been ninja'd.

- Only posted two!










- Asuka fan... all is forgiven.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Will be freaking out with me when Asuka doesn't appear on tonights house show, thus sealing her fate in WWE.

Likes Zatanna.

Knows Half Baked is a great movie.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Is happy that Bray Wyatt got his WWE title reign 
- Is relieved that Asuka may not have walked out 
- Is probably looking forward to seeing Braun Strowman vs Kevin Owens at Summerslam to some extent


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion:

- Knows that I will not be happy if Asuka's not at the show tonight.










- Not a Zatanna fan. :sadbecky

- Constantine fan.










DammitC:

- Ninja'd me.

- Asuka fan... like all good-hearted people.

- Bryan fan... I can dig it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I'm still considering it a very real possibility that she has, because this social media radio silence doesn't make sense, and she has good reason to. I don't know how I'm gonna cope with her leaving WWE without acheiving any success. 



> - Is probably looking forward to seeing Braun Strowman vs Kevin Owens at Summerslam to some extent


Should know that no, not really. 

Should know I will not be watching any part of the SummerSlam PPV, unless Asuka is on the card. I will be skipping everything else, including Samoa Joe vs AJ Styles.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Really going to be bummed if Asuka is gone
Will not be looking forward to seeing Braun Strowman vs Kevin Owens 
Skipping Summerslam


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Supergirl fan.

- Victoria Justice fan.

-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Supergirl fan.
> 
> - Victoria Justice fan.
> 
> -


Posted an image of Supergirl about to take her skirt off
Changed his Avatar
His avatar is Zatanna


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that if Asuka does quit, that's probably it for me as a wrestling fan. I don't know how I'll be able to quit, given that I've devoted so much time to it, but them wasting her, no title reign, and causing her to quit, that would make me madder than I've ever been. I don't think I'd even care if Joe won the title at that point. 

Should know that I will still listen to the Observer podcasts, because I enjoy Alvarez ranting. Which I fear will drag me back, but I'll try to resist.

Should know I'm basically in an abusive relationship with WWE.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Makes me read more than I would like to!










- Doesn't like a whole lot of superheroines.

- Thanos fan.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doesn't like reading
Likens it to A Clockwork Orange
Likes a lot of Superheroines


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that readin' is fer turkeys an' yellow-bellies! 

(Not really. Reading is groovy, kids!)









- Also likes a lot of superheroines.

- Mostly DC ones.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Beat me to be the first person to post in the new Asuka fan thread, which makes me look bad.

Likes Phantom Of The Paradise more than Doctor Strange.

Wasn't happy that Hiroyo Matsumoto didn't go to the Mae Young Classic finals.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has the first post in the new Asuka thread... in my heart.










- Should know that POTP and Strange are close. You made me pick one, so I picked the one that has had a bigger impact on my life. I got a great job once because of my POTP helmet and have interacted with many of the cast members on numerous occasions. 

-Knows that Hiroyo Matsumoto getting eliminated bummed me out. Toni Storm took out all of my favorites! It's nuts!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Maybe upset that Asuka is in the deep end with officials.

-Has been rather elusive lately when I'm on here.

-Still the bad guy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that we don't know that Asuka has heat. Her walking out of the company was denied by the guy who was credited for the report, and she was on the house show tonight, on the winning team, although she didn't get the winning fall like she always does. It would just explain a lot if she did.

Should know that I don't find Toni Storm the least bit attractive and can't understand how anyone does. 

Is a fan of the most successful female wrestler in history, until WrestleMania 35.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Styles#Bliss-Nz:


- Should know that the Asuka "news" that came out today is nonsense. 

- Like all villains, thinks he's the good guy.

- Haven't seen him around much.










Tyrion:

- Ninja'd me.

- Not big on Toni Storm.

- Knows that Meiko Satomura is badass.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Should know that we don't know that Asuka has heat. Her walking out of the company was denied by the guy who was credited for the report, and she was on the house show tonight, on the winning team, although she didn't get the winning fall like she always does. It would just explain a lot if she did.
> 
> Should know that I don't find Toni Storm the least bit attractive and can't understand how anyone does.
> 
> Is a fan of the most successful female wrestler in history, until WrestleMania 35.


I don't find Toni that attractive either.....


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Did not post three things!










- Does not find Toni Storm attractive.

- Fan of my 9th favorite Resident Evil character.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Should know a singular reply is commonplace here(sometimes)

-Likes Toni I see.

-Wesker is numero uno in the RE verse.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that Toni is now my enemy.










- Should know that Jill laughs. LAUGHS!

- Fan of the Naruto.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that I'm going to attempt to drown my pain over the state of Asuka's career with a nice glass of Playstation.

Should know that I care way too much about peoples fake tv characters for my own good.

Probably a Naruto fan.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Sad about Asuka status

* Wouldn't be surprised if she walks out for real

* Playing videogames to deal with the pain*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Probably thinks it's funny that Asuka is being buried and her fans hate it, and would love if she quit.

Should know I expect there's something to this radio silence on social media, despite her appearing on tonights house show.

Should know that it's good to play online multiplayer in times like these because you can direct your rage at other people instead of Vince.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Almost the single man in the entire world that shares the same opinion as me about AJ Styles. 

- Loves mostly the online aspect of Playstation. 

- Thinks Red Dead Redemption is overrated (and it is. I saw people calling it better than GTA 5, gtfo with that shit, I loved RDD but it's nothing compared to GTA).


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Russian 
Fellow Samoa Joe fan
Posts on WF from work


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Doesn't own a current gen console.
- Thinks that Red Dead 2 looks cool, but isn't intending on getting a console any time soon.
- Isn't a huge Gamer.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Has a huge affection for an actress, whose name I don't remember, but she reminds me of Sydney Sierota. 

- Likes more to communicate here on WF rather than chat in real life. 

- SummerSlam for him (like for me) could be hit or bomb, purely off the results.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is new to this thread
Is Russian
Is asking JAMES ELLSWORTH for Wrestling Advice


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Will at least one person not say I'm russian :lol

- Has a LOT of posts, but hasn't yet bought premium. I'm almost shocked actually, I thought everybody who post this much buys premium. I'm considering buying it myself, since I've started posting all the time lately. 

- Is obviously a fan of a SuperGirl. 

- I'll throw a guess, he doesn't watch wrestling much lately, because I see his posts everywhere but in wrestling discussions. I could be wrong of course.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- A regular in the Which Wrestler is/was Better thread.

- Not a Kairi Sane fan. :sadbecky

- Knows that the Jeremy Brett Sherlock Holmes is boss.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

RBrooks said:


> - I'll throw a guess, he doesn't watch wrestling much lately, because I see his posts everywhere but in wrestling discussions. I could be wrong of course.


I watch Impact and LU, but I really don't get around to posting there, other than shit posting in the weekly Raw thread from time to time

Fan of Jeremy Brett Sherlock Holmes
Kairi Sane fan
Really likes the sad Becky gif


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Fellow Godzilla fan.










- Knows that :sadbecky captures my soul. :sadbecky

- Knows that Jeffrey Combs is a GOAT.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Fellow Godzilla fan.


As all good meaning folk are

Also a Godzilla fan
Might like other Tokusatsu 
Sad Becky captures his soul


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is right about me being a toku fan.










- Should know that my avatar theme for this month is Women of Comic Books. Next month will be Toku Monsters. October will be Classic Monsters.

- Thinks Zack Snyder can suck an egg.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Loves gifs so much.

- Has a weird fetish about changing the avatar once a month (meh, ain't really weird, just wanted to say "weird fetish", it's a weird phrase, lol). 

- Once almost judged me about the Phantom of the Opera, but I managed to escape the judging by choosing right.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- From the MOTHERLAND!!!
- His country was busy this summer
- Will not agree on some of his favorites, though  But that's cool*


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Is a really old school wrestling fan. 

- Loves some good music  

- Is an old-timer of this forum, probably one of the few of that time, who's still here.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Seems to also love good music
Joined in October
Joe fan


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Supergirl fan
- We agree on music
- Not much with our wrestling tastes, though.  But all's good*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Likes Anime
Likes Games
Likes Metal


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Stephanie Brown fan.
- Supergirl fan.
- Likes Scarlet Witch.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't read the Kairi Sane fan thread, despite claiming to be a massive fan.

Loves Raven, a member of the Teen Titans, a superhero group that has repulsed me in every incarnation that I've seen them in and made me want to avoid them.

Like me, is upset that Asuka will be quitting WWE soon.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Doesn't read the Kairi Sane fan thread, despite claiming to be a massive fan.


?

- Probably didn't see that I posted in that thread today.

- Should know that I'm more concerned with Asuka right now, but I'll probably be in that thread during and/or after TakeOver.

- Not a Teen Titans fan.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> ?
> 
> - Probably didn't see that I posted in that thread today.


I did after I wrote that, but still, you barely post there, and you don't like any of the posts, which is why I said that, because you like posts all the time.



> - Should know that I'm more concerned with Asuka right now, but I'll probably be in that thread during and/or after TakeOver.


Should always be more concerned with Asuka. But don't worry, you won't need to be concerned for much longer, and neither will I.

Is a Teen Titans fan.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I just don't have much to contribute to Kairi's thread. I keep up with her on Twitter, so there's usually nothing in that thread that I haven't already seen. Besides, it's pretty quiet over there most of the time. Not as happening as the Asuka section.

- Thinks Asuka is quitting soon.

- Knows that Jared Leto's Joker is the opposite of groovy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is correct that it's quiet in there.

Should know I'm right. She wouldn't go completely off social media for a week if she were happy. 

Should know I will not be watching SummerSlam. If I went back in time and told my teenage self there would be a day when I would skip entire Raws, SmackDown, and PPV's, he would've slapped me and called me crazy, but here we are. I have no love left for this business. I'm hollow, and they made me hollow.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that we don't know why she's been offline. Maybe family issues, maybe she's been extra busy... we don't know. Could be anything. 

- Should know that I might be skipping SummerSlam as well. Honestly, TakeOver looks like it will be the better show.

- Now knows that Batman v Superman produced one great thing: a kickass nacho bar.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

We would've heard if it was family issues. They always get out. Not to mention, she wouldn't be working the live event. As for being extra busy, with what? NOT being on SummerSlam? She's probably less busy than she's ever been, and don't tell me you can't make one tweet every few days. She always has. Everybody in WWE does it. No. She's furious. Even Meltzer said that when he first heard the story, he didn't even bat an eye at the validity of it because he just thought "Yeah, I'd be pissed if I were her", and he talked to people in the company who felt the same way.

Should know I'll likely be skipping Takeover. I like Takeovers, but until Asuka is back on tv, I'm done.

Should know that Batman v Superman produced one more great thing, a voice modulator for Batman, which I've been on about for years.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that we don't even know if she's a mother/wife or not. Remember what Charlotte said after Mania? Kanako Urai appears to be a very private person. 

- Should know that I liked Batman's voice modulator.

- Should know that Robbie Quinn > Leto Joker.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has been busy today in the Fantasy & Games section. :beckylol
- Loves having conversations with Tyrion in here, and then I come and spoil it. :Cocky
-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Peace among worlds.










-









-


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Posted a picture in the Kairi Sane thread of a painting where someone else is dressed as Kairi Sane. 

Knows that Asuka is a superior performer to anyone else, including, but not limited to Becky Lynch.

Knows that it's a disgrace that Becky is on the SummerSlam card and Asuka is not.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- PEACE AMONG WORLDS!!!!










- Is stalking me.

- Judging my efforts as a Kairi Sane fan.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh, my god. Should know Becky looks awful in that pic. What the hell is that supposed to be? Halloween make up? Even Asuka doesn't look anywhere near her best. Maybe it's the expression, the lighting, or all of it, I don't know, but that's just a bad photo.

What do you mean peace among worlds? You're supposed to be on the Asuka side. 

Is a huge Becky fan, I guess. Another thing like anime I'll never understand the appeal of.

Loves The Wasp


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I am trying to establish peaceful relations between Asuka marks and Becky stans!

- Should know that I am 100% on Team Asuka, but I respect our Becky-loving friends.

- Wants war between Asuka marks and Becky stans!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The fuck is a stan? 

Should know I don't want a "war" between Becky and Asuka fans, because they've already beaten us. Becky has succeeded in WWE and Asuka has failed. There's no war. I just don't like Becky. I'm happy for Becky fans who are lucky enough to not have the curse of being an Asuka fan. Being an Asuka fan sucks.

Is a fan of womens wrestling, whereas I'm only a fan of Asuka and no one else.

Posted a clip from some movie or tv show.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that a "stan" is an overzealous or obsessive fan of a particular celebrity.

- Should know that Asuka has actually had a pretty kickass year as a whole: winning the first Women's Royal Rumble, winning the MMC, being undefeated for the first chunk of the year, having a singles match at WrestleMania, having only four televised losses (three dirty), and being presented as a major figure in the women's division. Most wrestlers would kill for a "lousy" year like that.

Yeah, I know... only the belt matters... 

- Thinks Asuka is the only female wrestler who matters.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is going back and forth with Tyrion
Is a Teen Titans fan
Asuka talk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not engaging in Asuka talk.

- Toku fan. 

- Comic fan.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Should know that a "stan" is an overzealous or obsessive fan of a particular celebrity.


~_~

Let me guess






?



> - Should know that Asuka has actually had a pretty kickass year as a whole: winning the first Women's Royal Rumble, winning the MMC, being undefeated for the first chunk of the year, having a singles match at WrestleMania, having only four televised losses (three dirty), and being presented as a major figure in the women's division. Most wrestlers would kill for a "lousy" year like that.


"Major figure in the womens division"? She couldn't even make SummerSlam and she's probably going to walk out.

Would most wrestlers also kill to have their winning streak broken to the most overpushed person on the roster, before it was ready to be broken? Be humiliated on the biggest stage in the world, failing after all the build up and all the hype of being unbeatable, and proving that that was all a lie, because it was merely against bad competition? Would most wrestlers kill to do stupid fucking jobs to somebody like Carmella with no talent, who never had a push before this year? Would most wrestlers kill to be left off both Backlash and SummerSlam, the second biggest show of the year? Would most wrestlers kill to be in a position where a rumor comes out about them quitting the company and most people go "Yeah, I have no trouble believing that at all"? Would most wrestlers kill to be denied the title because despite being over and universally loved with the fans, the promoter doesn't think you fill some stupid, meaningless quota he's looking for?

Most wrestlers aren't in Asuka's league. Those are some awfully low expectations for the best performer in the world. That's a kickass year? That's a year that somebody like Elias should be happy with. Somebody who doesn't even belong on television. Asuka should be fuming mad and she probably is, given that she seems to be going about her job joylessly, not tweeting anything positive about WWE as she usually would. The breaking point has obviously been reached.



> Yeah, I know... only the belt matters...


You're damn right only the belt matters. 



> - Thinks Asuka is the only female wrestler who matters.


Should know it's more like she's the only one who should matter. She doesn't matter at all, that's the problem.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Values Meltzer's opinion more than I do.

- Should know that Charlotte missed a SummerSlam and I don't think Asuka's walking out.

- Doesn't think that a 2 1/2 year winning streak is long enough.

BONUS:

- He should know that we are probably not going to agree on specifics, but we both want Asuka to have the best career possible in the WWE. We both think Asuka is the best and that's what matters.

Fist bump?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that Charlotte only missed SummerSlam because Ric was in the hospital. They didn't just refuse to use her because she wasn't valued.

Should know that I do think Asuka is walking out, and I won't blame her. I'll be disappointed, but I won't blame her. She's fully within her rights to tell this stupid company to shove it up their asses.

Should know that her winning streak wasn't that long on the main roster, and she choked when it counted. She won and won and won a bunch of small matches, and when it came time to go on the big stage, biggest opponent yet, lights on bright, title on the line, she exposed herself as a fraud. She was all hype, she wasn't good, she wasn't special, she was pure hype. She proved she couldn't win the title, and then to compound matters, the person who beat her lost clean to a jobber a month later.

She should've won at WrestleMania, gotten Heyman as her mouthpiece, turned heel, gone undefeated all the way to WrestleMania 35 against Ronda, beaten Ronda, to make her the most dominant force ever, remained undefeated until WrestleMania 36 and dropped the title as a heel to Kairi Sane, who gets the biggest underdog babyface win in the history of womens wrestling and becomes your new flagship female star (because presumably Asuka would be on the way out at that point, given her age). That's what should've happened. 

You think it's better that Vince was in charge of her and not me?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that we've had discussions like this before. 

-Should know that I would like to end it and move on, if he doesn't mind.



PhantomoftheRing said:


> - He should know that we are probably not going to agree on specifics, but we both want Asuka to have the best career possible in the WWE. We both think Asuka is the best and that's what matters.
> 
> Fist bump?


- Has inspired me to post more in the Kairi thread.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that I don't want to end it because I'm fired up and I'm PISSED OFF, and when I get in one of my moods, I want to rant.....but I'll end it.

Should know that in my never ending quest to find a good anime, the next one I'll be trying is Afro Samurai. This one is gonna be hard to fuck up, because it stars Samuel L. Jackson, Ron Perlman, Phil Lamar and John Dimaggio, among others, including the original voice of Kratos and some other well known voice actors including Tara Strong (only a few episodes, though), and it's rated R, so I have a small sliver of hope for this one. I'm still expecting it to be bad, because it's anime, but this one I'm thinking might have a shot.

Should know that I didn't like Cowboy Bebop (I mean, I didn't dislike it, it was just....meh). I got to Ballad of Fallen Angels, still didn't like it, and people said if you still don't like it and think it has no plot by then, it won't get any better.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Didn't like Cowboy Bebop
Is going to watch Afro Samurai
Still doesn't seem to like anime


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's a bad art form, what can I say? I'm trying to give it the benefit of the doubt. Even if I find a good one, there's still several bad ones.

Should know I like the theme from Cowboy Bebop, so I got something valuable out of it.

Is a big Supergirl fan and is offended by that shitbox of a tv show.

Should know I'm done with Flash. I stuck it out longer than Arrow, but I'm done. I would be done with Legends as well, which I was last season, but they added Constantine so now I'm stuck watching it against my will. Maybe I'll only watch his segments, that would make it easier. Of course I won't understand the context, but I'd be sparing myself a lot of pain.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's a bad art form, what can I say? I'm trying to give it the benefit of the doubt. Even if I find a good one, there's still several bad ones.
> 
> Should know I like the theme from Cowboy Bebop, so I got something valuable out of it.
> 
> ...


Think modern anime is bad, try some of the schlock that game out in the early 90s. Its to anime what Rob Liefeld is to comics
And your smart giving up on The Flash. Between Thinker's plan making no sense and Iris: Queen of Central City, I wouldn't watch either

Isn't watching Flash next season
Will watch Legends for Constantine
Is not happy about that


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I've decided I'll just watch the Constantine segments and not the whole show. I can't do it. Especially since I'm already out of the loop with the last season.

Should know that much like Felicity, it's really Iris that made me quit rather than Devoe. Devoe isn't coming back anyway. During season 4, I was just bored and was barely paying attention. It was on, and I looked back at the tv now and then, but there was no desire to pay attention. As opposed to something like Game of Thrones where I pay maximum attention at all times, even during the bad stuff (Sand Snakes, ughh).

Should know that no, Iris is not the Flash and she needs to shut the fuck up.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Should know I know that Iris is not the Flash and should go away because she's even more useless than Felicity ever was.
Just watches for Constantine segments
Will likely be watching the new animated Constantine movie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that anime is boss.

- Likes EMH Wasp.

- Might like Anime Wasp.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Knows that anime is boss.
> 
> - Likes EMH Wasp.
> 
> - Might like Anime Wasp.


Kind of iffy on the Marvel animes. 

Should watch Batman Ninja
Seen the Marvel Anime
Wasp and Wasp


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Knows that I will watch the new Constantine movie.

Should know that as bad as Iris is, I would rather watch her over Felicity with no problem. Felicity drove me absolutely crazy in season 3. I don't think I've ever hated a tv character more. Even Skylar White didn't make me quit Breaking Bad, and I didn't even think Breaking Bad was that great.

Should know I saw Batman: The Animated Series at Sunrise Records listed under anime and wanted to pitch a fit.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Batman: The Animated Series is his favorite anime.

- Has tried Attack on Titan?

- Should know that Asuka may have taken Jake's spot...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

IT'S NOT ANIME. 

I haven't tried Attack On Titan.

Asuka should have already taken that spot a long time ago.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** In a three way with Virus and Phantom

* Not the kind of three way he would like to be with Asuka if he had the chance >

* Apparently was a fan of the Constantine tv series*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Supporting one half of the IIconics.

- Has made Billie Kay sad. :sadbecky

- OKADA fan


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sad Becky returns
Thinks Batman TAS is an anime
Attack on Titan fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- A fan of my 6th favorite Sailor Guardian.

- Knows that :sadbecky will never die.

- Should know that I plan to watch Batman Ninja in the morning.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is going to watch Batman Ninja. 

Should know that we need a depressed Asuka smiley to replace the Becky one, but Asuka apparently doesn't believe in depression and if she does, it's private. And also, this forum is much like WWE in that much like Asuka will never win the world title, she'll also never have a smiley on this forum.

Wants me to watch Attack On Titan.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Asuka is incapable of expressing sadness. 

- Did not enjoy Cowboy Bebop.

- Likes the opening tho. Charles Mingus fan? It has that sort of sound.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I've only heard two Charles Mingus songs, ever. Moanin' and Goodbye Pork Pie Hat. Moanin' was incredible. I didn't care that much for Goodbye Pork Pie Hat.

Asuka may not be capable of expressing sadness, but she is capable of expressing anger.

Nope. I didn't like "the greatest anime of all time". It wasn't as bad as other anime, but it had no structure and people have said that the series basically stays that way. You never get any character development, it's all about setting. I don't know what I'm gonna do with this genre. I won't give up. I'm gonna find a good one. I'm determined. I don't think one exists, though, and I'm not going through every one. I'll go through the top ones.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Will hopefully find an anime he enjoys.

- Knows that Moanin' is fantastic. 

- Knows that Half Baked is... HIGH-larious.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I doubt it. 

Moanin is fantastic.

Knows who Thurgood Jenkins only friend is.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Isn't watching SummerSlam, but will have a good laugh at all of our reactions/dissapointment (like usual) after the PPV. We never learn. 

:aryep

- Has removed Dean from his Favourites. Not permanently I hope.










- Has also removed 'Everybody Else Sucks'. Although, if you pit them against Asuka for him, well..


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I won't have a good laugh. I'll be too busy being angry at Joes loss and Asuka's absence.

I got tired of my list only being last names. I tried to fit Dean Ambrose on there but I ran out of room. Also, Dean Ambrose isn't even active, so him currently being on the list isn't necessary. He's still a favourite.

I'll probably do another extended list with half assed names at some point.


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Hates anime even though he likes superhero movies, which are a lot worse

Likes the overrated Mass Effect series

Likes a lot of fat wrestlers like Joe, Bray, and KO


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Joined July 2018
85 posts
Thinks Mass Effect is overrated


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has changed his avatar.
- But it's still Bella Hadid 








- Needs to make two more posts to hit 8k.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loves Vice City

- Loves Uncharted

- Doesn't watch obscure monster movies from nineteen-dickety-two.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has a bromance with Tyrion
Loves posting gifs
Fan of quite a few Japanese wrestlers


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Has one big avy
- To make up for their lack of a sig
- Joined the same year and month as Anark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mario fan.

Smash Bros. fan

Been on the forum for almost 6 years.



LA Park said:


> Hates anime even though he likes superhero movies, which are a lot worse
> 
> Likes the overrated Mass Effect series
> 
> Likes a lot of fat wrestlers like Joe, Bray, and KO


Thanks for the terrible opinions. :trolldog


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Used me
- To respond to someone else
- Merciless


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion:

- Is getting terrible opinions from other sources.

- Should know that I feel rejected. :sadbecky

- Appears to be a fellow Parks and Recreation fan.










^My motto.

Make_The_Grade:

- Ninja'd me.

- Will continue to haunt me.

-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Loves garbage
Feels rejected 
Is a Parks and Recs fan


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Numbers seem random
- Avoided a ninja'ng
- At least, for now


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Smash Bros. fan.

- Should know that Luigi is now his SPIRITual brother.










- Can't wait to go a-hauntin' with Luigi.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Tyrion:
> 
> - Is getting terrible opinions from other sources.


Oh, yeah, what sources are those?

Likes Mario, Asuka, and will be very upset tomorrow when she quits.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

LA Park said:


> Hates anime even though he likes superhero movies, which are a lot worse
> 
> Likes the overrated Mass Effect series
> 
> Likes a lot of fat wrestlers like Joe, Bray, and KO





Tyrion Lannister said:


> Thanks for the terrible opinions. :trolldog


- Knows that my terrible opinions are the most terrible. roud

- Should know that I'll probably be done with WWE (main roster) if Asuka quits.

- Should know that I think Meiko should still be in the MYC.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Still watches Raw
- Thinks I didn't know about Luigi
- Owns up to their flaws


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

has terrible opinions apparently although i cannot confirm this as i've never paid any attention to them

seems to think Japanese women are sexy fun time and if so then I agree

according to the latest info, loves the chub



EDIT: fuck off make the grade there is literally nothing left to say about you after you posted in this thread one hundred million times


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

MTG:

- Should know that I haven't watched a full episode of RAW in weeks. I've only been keeping up with SmackDown.

- Knows about Luigi.

- Will soon be haunting Daisy with his new BFF.

Anark:

- Ninja'd me.

- Is no longer fun.

- Was rude to my favorite ghost. :sadbecky


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Was ninja'd
- By someone who was ninja'd
- Ninjaception


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- JUST

- WON'T 

- STOP


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Has a new avy
- Has mellowed with the gifs
- Has ran Google dry



Anark said:


> EDIT: fuck off make the grade there is literally nothing left to say about you after you posted in this thread one hundred million times


<3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

CHALLENGE ACCEPTED.

-









-









-


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Accepted my non-existing challenge
- Then posted two gifs
- One is probably broken


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Made up for one gif
- By posting 3
- Also changed their avy again


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Anticipating my reply
- Hoping they wont get ninja'd
- Has multiple tabs open


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- WILL NOT DEFEAT ME.










-









-


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Could probably get in trouble for that first gif
- Not that I'm complaining about it
- Has peaked my interest, I must admit


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Mixing it up
- Via The Muppets
- As well as some live action


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Now makes posting in this section his daily routine.
- Was probably lurking & stalking us all for a while before he signed-up.
- Will one day decide on an Avatar he would like to keep.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> - Will one day decide on an Avatar he would like to keep.


- Nope.

- Should know that this month's avatar theme is Women of Comic Books. Next month is Tokusatsu Monsters. October's is Classic Monsters.

- Should know that this has replaced messing around on apps for my go-to time killer at work.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Has an avatar of a character with a Satanic pentagram. I don't approve. 

Has themed avatar months, which I'll never consider, because I like being random.

Should know there's a Death Battle on Wednesday. Those bastards. I knew the stunt they were gonna pull.....


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- Has the best method for choosing avatars (whatever we want, whenever we randomly want it)
- Fan of 3 fat boys (but very talented ones)
- Named after one of the best characters on TV


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I love when people go "you only like them because they look like you, lol". Yeah, I really look like Asuka.  I fucking wish. I love how some people think we choose the entertaining guys like Wyatt and Owens and Joe to be fat. 

Will be watching the Mae Young Classic.

Should know I'll probably pick a new avatar soon, because I'm very choosy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

J'onn J'onzz:

- Should know that I am also a fan of those talented fat boys.

- Prefers to choose his avatars randomly... like a savage!

- Fellow Kairi Sane fan.










Tyrion: 

- Ninja'd me.

- Didn't like my last avatar. 

- Probably doesn't like this one... but for different reasons.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is that Squirrel Girl? I don't even know what that is. 

Compared to your last one, that's fine. You didn't have to change it to accomodate me, but I'm happy I don't have to look at one of those things anymore.

Should know that I am a Kairi Sane non hater, which will have to do.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I wasn't super attached to that one, and I figured you wouldn't want to look at it. 

- Now know that he isn't a Nico Minoru fan.

- Should know that my current avatar is indeed Squirrel Girl.

BONUS:

- Kairi Sane non-hater.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I've never even heard of Nico Minoru before 20 seconds ago.

Loves the Asuka thumbs up gif from the Mixed Match Challenge.

"Pain's an old friend" - Doctor Stephen Vincent Strange


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

• Enjoys the Mass Effect trilogy.

• Thinks the Schmoedown has better characters than WWE.

• Gets into never-ending conversations with PhantomoftheRing in Fantasy & Games.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

- likes skyrim

- enjoys smacking bigots about

- has a pleasing purple title


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is one of those users who prefers not using an Avatar or Signature.
- This makes them hard to identify because I always look at the avatars. :beckylol
- Asuka fan.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I now live in this section.

- Likes the Uncharted. It's no Pitfall, but it's good.

- Not against Asuka. I will take it.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

- fellow asuka fan

- assuming their name is a play on phantom of the opera

- likes superheroes/comics etc


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Also a wheelman for James Ellsworth... let's betray him.

- Knows I am a Phantom.










- Not big on the Alexa Bliss.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Wants everyone on the Asuka train
- Resides in the Fantasy & Game section, maybe should change their location lol
- I don't know what their av is from*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Knows that being on the Asuka train is a sad train to be on. It's not fun being a passenger. 

Should know that Dean Ambrose looks like Mr. Anderson.

Is hoping the "look" people will get off Deans back now that he's more muscular and is more clean cut.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Has not changed their name in years
- Will likely take a hiatus from WWE soon
- Was having a back and forth with their "favorite" poster


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- This guy.

- Again.

- Ugh.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Changed avatar again
Its of Squirrel Girl
And its the non-SJW approved one


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Has a lot of posts
- And even more points
- as well as a ton of rep


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Been here for a while but didn't post a lot previously (just like me, huh)

- Obviously a Mario fan

- Is very shy (or so he claims)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Is excited about Ambrose's return 

-Will feel the same way when Zayn returns

-Wants Samoa Joe to win the belt on Sunday


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wants to see a Thelma & Louise remake with Becky and Charlotte.

- Probably excited for SummerSlam.

- One of two people who doesn't post comic art in the Random Pictures thread.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Has a new avy
- Made posts without gifs
- Or videos for that matter


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!

- Is just a-waitin' to post!!!!!!!!!!!!

- Will never leave!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ghostbusters gif
Lives here now
Kind of weird now


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks I'm kinda weird now.

- Not before.

- Doesn't know me at all.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Should know I've left multiple times
- Posts in this thread for the interaction
- Has numerous so called rivals in this thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Lies.

-









-


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Finally has a new sig
- Will change their avy by Friday
- Now they probably wont


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Maybe.

- Maybe not.

-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has always been weird. :becky2
- Is getting very lazy with his three things. hno
- Changing his sig now too :triggered


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- thinks

- i'm

- laz...


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- The last to post in multiple threads in this section
- Reminds me of me from 5 years ago
- Complete with their sig being uncentered


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is a centered sig fascist. 

- Will never break me, man!

-


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- A rebel
- Reached 600 posts faster than I did
- On track to 1000 posts by next year


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Swings his arms from side to side.

- Takes one step and then again.

- He's got it! It's the Mario!


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Big Doctor Strange fan.
His avvy and sig match, for a change.
Is a wheelman, whatever that is, for James Ellsworth, whoever that is.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

- likes star trek

- from dublin

- joined recently


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Friend of Asuka.

- Enemy of Alexa Bliss.

- Also Enemy of Avatars.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

• Changes his avatar very frequently.

• Lives in this section.

• Mentions Asuka a lot.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doesn't mention Asuka enough.

- Fellow Supiria fan.

- Gamer.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Loves rabbits in hats
- Dr. Strange fan
- No gifs in previous post??? *


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sorry.

-









-









-


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- FUCKING AWESOME!!!
- Helloween is one of my all-time favorite bands... well, it's my 5th favorite band EVER!!!
- THE UNDERTAKER!!!!*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- I would post gifs, but apart from wrestling ones I don't know what to post :lol
- So here have a boring text post LOL
- That list of things that beat wrestling will be uber long soon*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Will one day find the right gifs to post.










- Fan of girl groups.










(Probably not that girl group.)

- Dean is back, so all is right in her world.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Dean Ambrose looks like he's chewing an invisible gum in that gif
- The Gif-Master!!!
- Harassing people in the catacombs of Staples center
- I work at Staples and I know exactly all about it. *


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Worked at Staples 
Harassed people in the catacombs that are there for some reason
Judas Priest fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks I post about Wasp too much.

- Probably right.

- Still going to post about Strange and Clea.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gif master
Sometimes posts odd things
Stands out as one of the better members to have joined the forum this year


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks I'm not terrible.










- Knows that I'm... odd.










- Knows I am a gif master.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

@Nostalgia

-Changed avatar

-One post away from reaching 8000 posts

-Has great taste in music

EDIT

@PhantomoftheRing

-Is a ninja

-Has a new sig and a new quote to accompany it

-Wants to see Mary Elizabeth Winstead in the new Fargo season again


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Started their day by logging on
- Continued their day by getting ninja'd
- Has gone on to continue their day surfing the forum


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Again!?

- I don't have anything else to say!!

- iopew;oirpodgt'trgfp[l
trhd[p
ldypjpoghopjhyfg'obfgdkp'bg'dgf


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Had a good rebuttal in a Carmella thread.

-Flipping through avatars as much as Tyrion for some reason.

-Has introduced a new unidentified language.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Likes vaguely European stock villains. #TeamJill

- Should know that Kairi is the bestest.

- 32434254wsfefdgkrsijlrgjidtiw9549045teriogrdkj65u9tdgrjgdjklrgdk;jlr


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Maybe should give the thread a break if he has nothing to say for 3 things :lol
- Has a quote about pain in his sig
- Will someday reach 1000 posts*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks I should quit.

- Should know that I will never quit.

-wekjdsa,edfmklfgr;lkfslk;xgmfd;'hk'gsdfok'dmzxmzkfdmlz/dfmgldDean sdklslflklkfdslgdfglsalkasklalksalkslaAmbrosedlm;fhmg;lgf;lhml;fm;k isdsklklsdfkmdkmewewewFan;dss;l;dsd;s;';dskdkkfd


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- His new language looks like I how typed after Dean came back on Raw :lol
- Has a red eyed bunny in his sig
- Is frequently someone I type 3 things about*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Loving the Ambrose return

* Probably loving the new look as well

* Hoping that he will make it to the Australia show now*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Changed his sig.










-









- Is in-Sane for Kairi Sane!


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Always shows a mastery of gif-use
- No longer talking gibberish
- May do so now just to contradict


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You're the first.

- the last.

- My everything.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Currently online

-Regular poster in this thread

-Posted a video in the above post


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I am never not online. I am everywhere at once. 

- Wants Carmella's reign o' terror to end.

- Groovy regular.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Liked the Kairi pic I posted

* Doesn't want to get involved in the whole Peyton/Meltzer drama

* Or maybe he just doesn't care*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Meltzer is not in their good books at the moment

-Has a new sig

-Has a lot of favorite wrestlers from NJPW


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Semi-regular
- Active in other sections
- Recently passed 2,000 mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Relentless spectre.

- Died here.

- Loves the dead.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Lurking
- Didn't respond yesterday
- Personal stats are unknown


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You're the first.

- The last.

- MY RIVAL!


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Second to post
- Last to post previously
- Rocking yet another new avy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Mysterious
Wouldn't shake hands with Randy Orton :lol
Melina fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Isla Dawn fan.










- Becky fan










- Not completely obsessed with Asuka.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Had their post liked by a mod
- Waiting for others to post
- Has become bored with his/her "rival"


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Has an endless supply
- Of Google pages to search
- And gifs to use


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- One of the rare few occasions he isn't online. So he's probably asleep. :beckylol
- Will definitely have a new avi & sig by the end of today.
- Would definitely win the award for 'Best Forum Gifs' if that was an award at the End of Year Awards.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Said something lovely about me in the 'what is the best thing about the above poster' thread 
- Always posts a lot when it's nighttime where I am
- Will likely never run out of Anna gifs :lol*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Loving Ambrose's new look








Still hasn't cast her vote in this month's WF's Favourite Female competition








Unsurprisingly has the most posts in the Ambrose fan thread :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Gave me a lovely little rep showing the best parts of Becky's attire. :becky










- Should change his user title to 'DAT ISLA DAWN!' 

:beckylol

- Knows that Carmella retaining at SummerSlam would be a total joke.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Becky fan
Is into video games more than me
Has 4735 more posts than me. That was only easy to work out as I'm at 8000 posts now. :lol


PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Isla Dawn fan.


Never heard of her before but she looks good :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** No sig :hmm

* Give 5 stars to the girl in his avi

* At exactly 8k post at the moment I posted this*


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- New sig in honor of their goddess
- Was upset when she was insulted
- Came to her defence


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Never gives up the ghost.

- Because he is a ghost.

- Watches wrestling?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Age unknown
- Location unknown
- Gender unknown


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Age unknown
- Location unknown
- Gender unknown


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

MTG's greatest rival








In love with Asuka








Probably looks forward to Halloween every year :hmm


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Took a page out of Phantom's book
- Avy and sig are in sinc
- Encouraging


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Still mysterious
Waiting for his rival to show up








Hasn't changed his avi in forever :beckywhat


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Knows the good gifs
Has good taste in divas
Leanna Decker


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Nijaed me
- Has mutated 20 times to become virus21
- Has been on the forums for almost 10 years


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Into metal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










- Fellow horror fan.










- Saved Regina and the dinosaurs!


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Passionate
- Hasn't changed anything
- Next, unless they want to spite me


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I will spite him in other ways.

- Has a favorite wrestler?

- Knows what wrestling is?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Always offline when I post in the mornings due to Timezones.
- This is probably him right now:








- Is always the last person that posted in this thread.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Posted a GIF of Ciampa slamming Gargano on the steel steps in the Random Picture Thread

-Is a regular in this thread

-Made WF debut in the same month the Shield made their WWE debut


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is taking part in Zombo's draft.
- Is hoping Bex wins the Title on Sunday. :becky2
- Would probably take Charlotte winning, also, anything but Carmella. :tripsscust


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Should have taken part in the draft as well

-Wants to see Becky win as well

-If Becky wins, will probably celebrate how Anna is doing in the sig


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Too nice to actually fire anyone in the Fire, Push, Turn game.

- Sports-ing it up with all the sports. 









-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should thank me for bumping his favourite thread.

:becky2

- Really likes the remake of Resident Evill, or, just really wants a Jill sandwich.










- Was happy to hear Kairi won last night


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Enjoyed Takeover Brooklyn IV

* Actually managed to watch the entire show live I think

* Won't be able to do the same with Summerslam because that shit is gonna drag something fierce*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Already predicts Summerslam's lameness 
Has hot Peyton pic as sig
Still in that darn Venus Fly Trap


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ain't havin' none of that SummerSlam jive!

- Knows that Vincent Price is the grooviest. 










- Has a lot o' ships.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Should know I seemed to be right about SummerSlam
I don't think I have mentioned Price, but is correct about him
Should share his ships and I'll share mine


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Last one to post last night
- Static in their avy/sig selection
- Fellow non-premium member


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ghost.
- Spectre.
- Apparition.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Hasn't changed
- We are now connected
- Via their own doing


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Maybe watched Summerslam.

-Maybe liked Summerslam.

-Perhaps he didn't?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Is right
- From the same place as Ambrose Girl
- Sig is uncentered


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- We'll meet again.

- Don't know where, don't know when.

- But I know we'll meet again some sunny day.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Has organized a date of sorts.

-Should support Team Becky 100% now.

-I'm curious about his feedback on Summerslam.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should support Team Kairi 100% now.










- Should know that Kairi winning the belt at TakeOver was more satisfying than anything that happened at SummerSlam.










- Should know that I do think that Heel Becky has potential.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Has been hard at work to secure Regina's spot on the video games thread
- Is happy with the NXT PPV from this weekend
- Probably watched a horror movie recently


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Happy to see Roman beating Brock last night

* Also happy that Charlotte ended Carmella's reign

* Looking forward to Raw tonight*


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- We don't talk much
- Spends most of their time in WoW
- Has logged of the site, for now


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Still dancin'.

- Still hauntin'.

- Still MY RIVAL!


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Made their post in haste
- As evident by its lack of gif
- Will be back later on to fill their quota


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Started a new page
- Fulfilled their prophesy
- Failed to disappoint


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Seems to be obsessed with ghosts right now :lol
- Probably wants to see Asuka on SD
- Probably likes Halloween*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Enjoyed last night's Shield return, whilst I thought it was a bit of a mess & didn't like it.










- Has been talking about us in the Roman thread. 

- Must be like heaven for her right now. She has Dean back, she likes Roman & the fact he's UC Champion, she like Seth & he is IC Champion & The Shield is her favourite group.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- I can imagine he was like "what the fuck???" when he went to check up what happened on Raw and saw the chaos on WF about it :lol
- Should know I might not be posting in the Seth thread as much during this Shield storyline
- Should know I am happy but I'm one of the few who is lol*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know that was definitely my reaction. :lmao I checked YouTube "The Shield is back" :monkey "Braun tries to cash-in" :monkey I saw a thread in the RAW section "Dean & Roman are heels" :monkey I'm still confused right now what happened exactly last night. Trying to figure things out. 

- Should know she's always welcome in the Seth thread. I'd hate to make anyone feel as though they can't post there.

- Should know I'm happy for that she's happy.  I wish I could share her mindset, and enjoy Roman more, then I wouldn't get so frustrated over these things.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Should know I love posting in Seth's thread but the negativity in there since Raw has just gotten me down, which sucks
- I can also understand where you're coming from with being disappointed by the reunion cos they did it last year, would have been cooler if the 2017 one hadn't happened
- Should know that I know how he feels about finding stuff out about WWE after it happens and being confused as hell cos the shows used to air late in NZ :lol

EDIT:

Tyrion:

- Ninja'ed me
- We will never agree about Dean's booking and character in a million years
- But it's cool, cos everyone has different opinions :shrug

EDIT: LMAO wtf, I didn't get ninja'ed after all even though Tyrion's post showed up BEFORE mine when I posted! :lmao*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that anyone who thinks The Shield are heels doesn't understand wrestling.

Knows NXT is better than the main roster. 

Wants to be a Roman fan. You and me both.

EDIT - LOL, the forum just glitched.

Loves The Shield reunion.

Is happy with Ambrose being a sidekick for Reigns. Somehow.

Doesn't care for the negativity in the Seth thread.



> - We will never agree about Dean's booking and character in a million years


I would if they'd just let him be his character from FCW and be the world champion every now and again, not once in 6 years, because of Romans suspension. I don't think that's asking much. This babyface shit just doesn't feel natural. The guy is a heel.

There is no other company in the world that would book Becky Lynch as a heel and Roman Reigns as a babyface. They have gone off the map.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- Doesn't get fooled by Vince's cheap tricks (between people thinking Becky didn't turn heel, and people saying The Shield are heels, I'm starting to think some fans started to watch WWE yesterday)
- Isn't fond of Becky :avit:
- Is fond of Ambrose :cheer


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Is obviously happy Kairi won the title
- Is from Portugal, cool (Y)
- Has some Z's in his username :lol*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I was happy to see Kairi win the title, even though it ultimately means nothing at an NXT level. She's unbelievably great in the ring.

Probably doesn't know that J'onn J'onzz is the alias of the DC comics superhero and Justice League founding member Martian Manhunter.

Is happy Brock Lesnar lost the title.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- Has a representation of WF's reaction to the Shield reunion in her signature, in the person of Corey Graves
- Is probably almost midnight where she lives, here the clock is 11 hours behind
- Likes the jacked version of Dean'o

dammit, got ninja'd

Tyrion again:

- Probably wishes Punk would come back to wrestle... but maybe not in WWE
- Likes Iron Maiden (got to see them last month on the Legacy of the Beast Tour, one of the best experiences in my life)
- Anxious for the final season of GoT


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I don't care if Punk comes back. I'm satisfied with his career, despite it not being as good as he earned. I'm not interested in him wrestling for another company, because I don't watch segments from other companies, only matches, and I didn't like Punk in the ring, just on the mic. :lol

Saw the GOATS live. I'd say I'm jealous, but I wouldn't go to a concert. Too loud. 

Should know I just hope it ends on a satisfactory note, with Jon on the throne and not Dany, but I expect Dany, because.....well, you know how it is in 2018.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Disappointed Joe didn't win the title at Summerslam
Disapointed Asuka was not even booked for Summerslam
Probably happy the women's title is finally off Carmella even though it's back on Charlotte


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nostalgia said:


> Probably happy the women's title is finally off Carmella even though it's back on Charlotte


Actually, no. Charlotte winning the title and Becky turning is even worse. It shuts Asuka off from the title picture because now it's purely about Charlotte and Becky. I thought that would be fairly obvious, but alas.....

If Carmella had retained, Asuka could still face Carmella while Charlotte and Becky are off having their feud, but instead, their feud is now about the title. I don't care about the division unless it involves Asuka as the champion. Not even a little. I have zero regard for Charlotte, Becky, Alexa, Ronda, or anyone else.

_________

Should know that I'm also going to be disappointed when Joe doesn't win the title in this entire feud.

Is correct.

Sometimes thinks I have a different opinion than I actually do, because in theory, what happened would be considered good, but given where WWE is actually going, it's worse.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ain't havin' none of that AJ Styles jive! 

- Understands that Asuka > everyone else.

- Doesn't like Tom Waits enough. :sadbecky


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't seem to like AJ Styles much at all, which is kinda odd for somebody who's not me, or as tolerant on wrestlers as he is.

Should know I have very limited exposure to Tom Waits. At first, I had the same reaction everyone else does when they discover Tom Waits, which is "OMG, that voice is fucking horrible". Once described by music critic Daniel Durchholz as sounding as though "it was soaked in a vat of bourbon, left hanging in the smokehouse for a few months, and then taken outside and run over with a car". However, there are certain instances where it kinda works. Maybe these are very specific periods of his career, I'm not sure. Either way, yeah, I'm probably never going to have his discography.

Doesn't have access to the chatbox, where we were just discussing Game of Thrones/ASOIAF.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- Most likely still hates WWE and their booking right now
- May miss CM Punk
- Has been a member here for a long time like myself


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- First time I've seen this poster.

- Very nearly ninja'd me.

- Special Attraction at Wrestlemania


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

All things about that post were correct.

Has never seen Kenny before. He's cool. 

Is a fan of old movies.

May or may not want the Fantastic Four back in the MCU.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I think Styles is decent, I just don't think he's a GOAT or whatever.

- Is a hoity-toity lifetime premium member.










- Should know that I want the Four in the MCU... because I want Doom.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that Styles is "decent or whatever", but he's not main event worthy and that as well as his fanbase have caused me to hate him. I wouldn't care if he was the top of the midcard. I just think he's woefully miscast at the top.

Should know I'm only a Premium member because I used to be a Super Mod. I didn't pay for it. I would have, had I not been given it, but here we are.

Knows what the MCU needs, tonight at 11


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Recently changed their avatar
- Doesn't likes Reigns nor Charlotte but we appreciate their honesty and how upfront they are about it
- Is closing in on 90k points


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Referred to himself/herself? as "we", thus it is now canon in my head that the Roman Reigns and Charlotte fan is an alternate personality of his, ala how the symbiote refers to him and Eddie Brock as "we". I think there's a better example but I'm forgetting it.

Never changes his avatar. What character is that supposed to be? ~_~

Is named after the car from Back To The Future. (Y)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** WF's Asuka biggest fan (at least that I've seen)

* Also WF's most pessimistic fan of Asuka

* Or more realistic fan, depending how you see it*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> ** WF's Asuka biggest fan (at least that I've seen)
> 
> * Also WF's most pessimistic fan of Asuka
> 
> * Or more realistic fan, depending how you see it*


Should know I just had to bust out this gem






Should know that Phantom is a bigger Asuka fan than I am. Though she's both our favourite wrestlers, he's actually followed her Indy work more closely.

Definitively WF's biggest fan of the woman who tried to kill Dave Meltzer's career and will always have heat with me for that (Peyton, that is, not you).


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Seems to be mostly into Metal music. 
Big MCU fan.
I'm assuming also big GoT fan.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is correct on all fronts. Although I do have some variance in musical taste, it is mostly metal. Every genre has good and every genre has bad.

Knows NXT smokes the main roster. Which could be dangerous, because smoking causes cancer. If Vince finds out what they're doing down there, oh boy.

Not a GOT fan.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has A vid about SW Resistance and The Meg in his sig
Changed his Avatar
Its a GOT one


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that it's a podcast that I listen to. More topics are covered than just the ones you see on the thumbnail. They primarily cover comic book movie news.

Also doesn't change his avatar much if ever.

Will likely reach 20K posts by years end.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus21:

- Ninja'd me.

- Scared me.

- DC fan for life.

Tyrion:

- Ninja'd me.

- Scared me.

- DC fan for life.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I'd like to know how I scared him.

Knows that Clea doesn't have as powerful a finger snap as Thanos.

Likes nachos.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wishes Bray has a more prominent role than he has right now

* Thinks Peyton tried to kill Meltzer career when she just send the one tweet about what Meltzer said about her, in a poorly worded way. She hasn't commented anything else besides that, not even on interviews.

* For that reason he will never like her, but, tbf, it's not like he liked her before*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Also doesn't change his avatar much if ever.


Tryion: Should know I did have a different one at the beginning of the year
It was a Nod Logo
Hates the Arrowverse as much as I do

Mordecay: Ninja'd me
Peyton is good, Peyton is life
Miz fan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> ** Wishes Bray has a more prominent role than he has right now
> 
> * Thinks Peyton tried to kill Meltzer career when she just send the one tweet about what Meltzer said about her, in a poorly worded way. She hasn't commented anything else besides that, not even on interviews.
> 
> * For that reason he will never like her, but, tbf, it's not like he liked her before*


Regardless, you know one tweet is all it takes nowadays. You can't say anything anymore, even if it's completely harmless, which this was. People won't put up with a damn word now. She knew what she was doing. WWE probably encouraged it.

Should know I wouldn't have liked Peyton anyway.

Should know I'm just gonna say "Ninja'd me" because it's probably true.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knew he was going to get ninja'd

* Expected Peyton not to say anything, even if that Meltzer said offended her, which I disagree. And even Meltzer admitts he was wrong and is happy that Peyton called him out.

* We both agree that WWE probably manipulated this to be bigger than it actually was*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Join Date: Jan 2018
Location: The catacombs beneath Staples Center
Posts: 701



Mordecay said:


> *
> * Expected Peyton not to say anything, even if that Meltzer said offended her, which I disagree. And even Meltzer admitts he was wrong and is happy that Peyton called him out.*


Come on, you seriously believe that bill of goods? Happy she called him out? Come on. I like Meltzer and I believe he's a genuine guy, but this is pure damage control.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Used me.

- Broke my heart.

- :sadbecky


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Is probably a much better magician than I am.
Weirds me out a little with how many similar interests they have to me.
Understand that The Endless are merely patterns. The Endless are ideas. The Endless are wave functions. The Endless are repeating motifs. The Endless are echoes of darkness, and nothing more...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- The Gordon Ramsay quote in the sig makes me lol
- Av matches the username
- Has almost been on WF for 2 years*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Her Dean is back!

- Her Shield is back!

- Life's a bowl of cherries for her!


----------



## justincase (Jul 24, 2018)

Joined in Jan
Seems like a comic fan
Another Shield fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- First time I've seen this fellow.










- Should know that I am not a Shield fan. (Sorry, AG.)

- No avatar for him!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Doesn't need to apologise for not liking The Shield, I know not everyone likes them 
- Is very frequently the person I write 3 things about
- Loves to have conversations with Tyrion*


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Tries to be always positive about things, it probably helps her in life.
- Also likes Drew McIntyre, which I gladly approve.
- Somehow thinks that people who talk shit about Reigns actually care about him :shrug


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Up till last week, had two favourites injured
- Should know that I'm a huge Drew supporter, right from the very beginning
- Has no animated sig or av, despite having Premium*


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Joined this forum a year after me, but somehow has much more posts  
- Should know that I supported Drew for a long time too, although not from the VERY beginning. I loathed this guy when he debuted, I thought he was so green and he immediately got the push. But he had grown on me after the tag team with Cody Rhodes I think, I don't know why, I just thought he was getting better in the ring. But he improved on the mic only since returning. 
- Should know that I don't care much about signatures, but maybe I'll come up with something


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

- I am assuming he/she is from Russia.

- Big Dean Ambrose fan. Probably very happy that Ambrose is back.

- Probably would like to see Drew McIntyre as top guy over Roman Reigns.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Wants/ed for AJ Styles to be WWE Champion for 2 years straight. 
- Thinks Brock Lesnar was bringing star power and legitimacy to WWE. 
- Should now that I'm definitely from Russia, probably the only one here.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

pretty passionate guy about his favourites. 
recently got premium membership, which had me thinking should I do it too.
has a similar AV with Ambrose Girl so whenever I'm in the Dean thread don't know who is talking lol.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Joined April 2012
Has Austin Aries in his avatar
His username has an extra s on the end which makes me think there is another member on this forum with this username :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Has exactly 8,000 posts right now
- Doesn't have a sig and might not have them turned on
- Has a very simple usertitle :lol*


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Should know that Nostalgia's post amount has been exactly 8000 for days now, that's weird. Probably because he asks mods to delete his old posts, so it always looks perfect :lol
- Has a similar avi as mine, and I bet will change it next time Dean has a new picture at wwe.com. 
- Doesn't appreciate complainers in the Ambrose thread (including me, lol).


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Dean Ambrose fan.










- Appreciates the GOAT TV Sherlock Holmes.










- Not on the Kairi Sane Train. :sadbecky


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Is a regular on fantasy and games forum. Not so much in other forums I think? Maybe I'm wrong. 
- Also appreciates the GREATNESS of Jeremy Bretts Holmes, which I gotta rewatch by the way. 
- Likes to use that Becky sad gif, by the way I've got another one:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doesn't post in this thread often
Has another Becky gif
Needs to watch Jeremy Bretts' Holmes movie again


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Was not the last one I named things about
- Was not the last one to name things about me
- May or may not be the next one


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Nintendo fan
Has very few posts for the amount of time they've been registered
Dancing Mario Bros avatar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has great taste in music.

- DC fan.

- Probably knows that Rick Rude was a Phantom of the Ring.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Recognizes the greatness of Final Fantasy X
- Is probably still full of remorse for putting up Regina against it
- Recently crossed the 17k points mark (woot!)


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Been a while
- Nice new avy
- Has well thought out posts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- 2spoopy4me.

- Frequent house ghost.

- Still offended by Luigi's Mansion.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Took MTG title as King of the thread

* Loves phantoms

* Probably his favorite children's movie is Casper*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that my favorite children's movie is The Nightmare Before Christmas.










- Loves the NXT Women's Champion as much as I do. roud










- Was probably thrilled about Peyton's victory on Tuesday.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Likes to post nice gifs.

-Will soon achieve 1000 posts.

-Is pleased Kairi is now NXT women's champion.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- His avatar is judging me. Stop it, Becky.

- Obsessed with the Naruto.

- Should be obsessed with the Doctor Strange.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is a fan of the most underrated, undervalued, underappreciated person in wrestling history.

Is a fan of Marvel's Sorcerer Supreme.

Is a fan of classic monster movies.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is not a fan of THAT Darkstalkers 3 gif
- Has absolutely no expectations that they will reunite the Wyatts
- Has been drinking wine non-stop ever since they changed their avatar


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that I don't drink alcohol.

Should know that I only cheer for failures in wrestling.

Finally changed his avatar.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I also don't drink alcohol.

- Probably didn't care for the last Death Battle.

- Fan of Kill Bill Vol. 1 and 2, the GOAT duology.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is correct that I did not like the last Death Battle. I probably hated it more than you hated Strange vs Fate, seeing as I don't like the show the incorrect winner is from.

Probably did care for the last Death Battle.

Doesn't drink alcohol.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- His avatar is some sort of small, bearded man. 

- Probably not looking forward to the next Death Battle.

- Should know that I could've gone either way with that last one, but I was leaning towards Carnage.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Loves THAT Darkstalkers 3 gif
- Loves REmake
- Should know that being a wheelman for the jobber is not a good look


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I'm not only not looking forward to the next Death Battle, I likely won't even watch it. I do like Death Battle, though, so I won't guarantee anything, but I haven't watched every one of them, and this is a completely missable episode. 

Should know that while everyone was picking Carnage to win based on facts, I knew Lucy would win because of feminist propoganda, and sure enough, everybody else was wrong. I know.

Should know that as a result, I'm tired of male vs female Death Battles.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian:

- Was forced to change their post. Sorry.










- Had their materia stolen by GOAT Yuffie. roud










- Knows that Regina is badass.










Tyrion:

- Ninja'd me.

- REALLY didn't like that last Death Battle.

- Definitely hated it more than I hated Strange vs. Fate. At least I like Fate...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that Elfen Leid is a really dumb show, with its only redeeming factor being a GOAT level theme song, which seems like it might be a common thing in anime, between this and Cowboy Bebop. Good music, but utter nonsense writing.

Is a fan of Kent Nelson M.D.

Fan of pretty much anything Japanese.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Game of Thrones fan 
Likely excited for the new Red Dead game
Used to think (and probably still does) that GTA IV is the best GTA game



RBrooks said:


> - Should know that Nostalgia's post amount has been exactly 8000 for days now, that's weird. Probably because he asks mods to delete his old posts, so it always looks perfect :lol


It's because I rarely make posts outside the game threads lately. :shrug


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rarely posts outside of games thread
Has 8000 posts
Count has been there for a while


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Recently watched Tiny Toon Adventures: How I Spent My Vacation

- GTA fan.

- Likes the Batman.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Not a Shield fan
- But I do wonder how he feels about them as individuals? :hmm:
- Posted at 5:24am my time*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Marked out when The Shield music hit

-Attending WWE's MCG show in October

-Digging Dean Ambrose's new look


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Fan of Steven Gerrard, Jamie Carragher, and Sourav Ganguly.










- Probably enjoying the amount of attention Becky has been receiving. 










- Probably sad that Becky and Charlotte are no longer besties.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Has never made a thread that was closed within 20 seconds, as someone just did in General WWE by linking to a video about fake WrestleMania 35 rumors.

Would score vastly different than I did on the personality test the Anything section is peddling at the moment.

Enjoys posting gifs of Becky Lynch and Charlottes terrible sense of humor.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is Canadian 
Has Bray as an Avatar
Doesn't like Charlotte and Becky's humor


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

- comic guy
- ship guy
- custom made clothes guy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus21:

- Regular in the Official Celeb/Internet Girls thread.

- Compared Rey from Star Wars to Roman Reigns.










- Thinks WWE is pure jive.


ReekOfAwesomenesss:

- Ninja'd me.

- Fan of ASUKA, not Asuka.

- Likes the animes.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Can be Ninja'd even tho they are a phantom
- Has a massive library of gifs to post on the forum
- Knew when they woke up this morning that they would make post #2188 of this thread


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> -
> - custom made clothes guy


What?!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus21 said:


> What?!


- "Winning World titles, Custom Made Clothes."

- Didn't post three things.

- Not a Rey fan.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Allowed a virus21 to mess up the flow of the thread 
- Takes a rest every 1000 years at the bottom of the Staples Center
- Closing in on 18k points


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Will be given my apologies for interruption
Has goth anime girl for avatar
Is premium member


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Should know I was just joking so no need for apologies 
- Has no patience for the SJWs
- Has been on the forums for nearly 9 years


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Dolorian, not DeLorean.

- Knows Yuffie is a GOAT.










- Probably prefers Rikku tho.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Likes Yuffie from FF7
Doesn't care for Rikku
Wheelman for James Ellsworth


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I think Rikku is groovy... but Yuffie is the Asuka of FF supporting characters. :asuka










- Doesn't dig Asuka. :sadbecky

- Knows that I will never stop using :sadbecky... unless someone can find a sad Asuka for me. Or a sad Yuffie.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Was ninja'd
- After being ninja'd
- Has made seven posts on this page


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- He's the greatest dancer!

- Oh, what, wow!

- That I've ever seen!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sailor Mercury Fan
Likes the Hammer Dracula
Thinks Rikku is groovy


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** WF's N1 Supergirl fan

* Not the one from the tv series though

* Spends most of his time on the forum in the Fantasy and Games section*


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Started a new page
- Is posting more
- More so than I at least


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Posted in gifs
One is Disney
The others are Scooby Doo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Only again posted in gifs
Of Sailor Venus
Which are not from the same series


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Watches Impact Wrestling

-Regular in the Celebs section

-Joined WF almost 9 years ago


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-










-









EDIT:

-









-








-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Likes posting pictures in this thread 

-Frequent poster in the Games section

-Likes Alice Cooper


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Was the last one to say 3 things about me
- Has two people featured in both sig and av
- Seems to prefer Smackdown people over Raw people*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Her avatar is about to whale on me.

- Wants to know how I feel about the individual members of the Shield.

- Will be happy to know that I think Dean is groovy.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Is the master of Groove...yep i said it.

-Hasn't commented in some of the Asuka threads.

-Level headed poster.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

- Recently liked one of my posts in the "Someone Got Banned" thread, I appreciate that. :smile2:

- Is somehow still under 1,000 rep points despite the post count. :hmmm

- Likes to regularly beat up James Ellsworth. :agree:


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Pulls out people's spines for fun
- Hates Scorpion
- Loves winter*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Music > Wrestling
Changed his username
Sig and Avatar are the same image


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Evil GentleMETALman:

- Has a new name.

- Still evil.

- Still into metal.










Virus:

- Ninja'd me.

- Fellow horror fan.

- Knows Chris Lee was/is boss.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Probably agrees that the laughing scene in X is good 
- Prefers Yuffie over Rikku, so they won't ever be in the Mix
- Fellow Horror Fan


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Enjoyed the ending of Summerslam this year
- Probably would also like it if Charlotte Flair is able to maintain positive crowd reactions after her feud with Becky Lynch 
- Would also like Seth Rollins to continue doing some open challenges for the Intercontinental title on Raw


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Likes vitamin C
- Likes the state of current wrestling
- From Florida*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Does NOT like the current state of wrestling.

- Prefers many things to it.

- The world's first GentleMETALman.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

- likes comics

- remains eternally positive about asuka in the wwe

- enjoys gifs


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Born in '89?
- Joined 2014
- Has neither avatar nor sig... who are you???*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has a new sig
Has a new avatar
Is evil


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Evil GentleMETALman:

- Has changed his look.

- In a love-hate relationship with wrestling.

- Keeps it creepy.










Virus:

- Ninja'd me.

- Knows that Dr. Pepper is the nectar of the gods.

- Thinks I'm crazy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Likes Dr Pepper

* Would drink as many Dr Peppers as Forrest Gump did in that scene with Kennedy

* Got ninja'd*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Virus:
> 
> - Ninja'd me.


There is a 3 minute gap between our posts. You didn't get ninja'd

Thinks Phantom got ninja'd
Doesn't seem to realize the brain stimulating effects of Dr Pepper
Is bossing around jobbers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I was looking for gifs. 

- Wants the world to know that he didn't ninja me.

- Cared enough to quote me.

- Didn't ninja me.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Purposely picks the wrong movie in the movie vs movie thread to annoy me.

Is a magician.

Should try pulling an Asuka push out of his hat.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks that I voted against Infinity War to annoy him.

- Doesn't know about my love of Ray Harryhausen

- Friend of Asuka, enemy of Becky.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I do know, I just don't know why.

Met Becky once, and tolerates her stealing Asukas spot on the card because she was nice to him.

Likes to always have a quote in his sig.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doesn't appreciate the wizardry of Ray Harryhausen.

- Has clearly never attempted stop-motion animation. That stuff ain't for the weak.

- Should know that I think Asuka will have her time to shine again.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thinks Asuka will have her time to shine "again", even though there was no first time.

Is wrong about that unless Vince dies before she retires.

Should know that isn't going to happen.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Knows Asuka is just a dog for WWE to put over their person
Has been told by Thanos that the Mad Titan wants money
Is rightfully cynical about WWE as a whole


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion:

- Less optimistic than I am about Asuka's situation. 

- Certainly has every reason to expect the worst.

- Doesn't love Beetlejuice.

Virus:

- Ninja'd me?

- Will tell me if I'm wrong.

- Knows that Queen's score for Flash Gordon is the best.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is right this time
I did tell you
Flash ahhahahhh


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- Is the authority on whether people got ninja'ed or not :lol
- Is almost to 9 years on WF
- Joined in the same month of the year as I did*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- Loves that Ambrose has returned most of all
- Loves The Shield getting back together
- Probably doesn't like one of my favs


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*- He might be going to the Super Showdown in Melbourne?
- I don't know which fave he's meaning :lol
- Has been on WF for 14 years*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Enjoyed the ending to Summerslam last week
- Likes seeing Dean Ambrose get more shirtless lately :ambrose5
- Probably happy that Noam Dar is back on 205 Live


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Likes the bromance between Shane McMahon and Daniel Bryan

-Been enjoying watching two of his favorite superstars in Rollins and Ziggler wrestle each other 

-Is eagerly waiting to see the cards for the SS Draft


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks Charlotte is the best female wrestler in the world.










- Thinks Nolan's Batman is the best Batman.










- Thinks Talking Heads are groovy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know my Mr. McBurns avatar and his posting gifs of the greatest Simpsons character of all time is a coincidence.

Listens to the Talking Heads, which I've never done.

Knows Asuka should still be undefeated.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows Burns is a GOAT.

- Probably wouldn't like Talking Heads... they're not metal.

- Understands that Kill Bill is a masterpiece.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that I don't only listen to Metal. Mostly, granted, but I'll listen to anything if it's good. 

Burns is possibly his favourite Simpsons character?

Holds in high regard a lot of the same things as me, but then balances that out by either liking a lot of things I hate or occassionally hating things I love.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that the only thing I can think of that I dislike and he loves is Deadpool.

- Burns is definitely up there. Top 3 for sure.

- Doesn't watch Shaw Brothers films.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*TYRION

* Changed his Bray Wyatt avi

* Weird that I've never seen him use an Asuka avi

* Doesn't have hope for her WWE future

PHANTOM

* Phantom ninja

* Probably will post a gif if he responds this

* Takes his time searching his gifs*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> - Should know that the only thing I can think of that I dislike and he loves is Deadpool.


Hateful Eight. Also, I think you mentioned disliking Family Guy once. Maybe I imagined it. At least, you have no affinity for it, which I understand, given the current state of it being less than its former state, but whatever. I'm sure there's probably other things.



Mordecay said:


> ** Changed his Bray Wyatt avi
> 
> * Weird that I've never seen him use an Asuka avi
> 
> * Doesn't have hope for her WWE future*


I have before. I used a gif of Asuka kicking Sasha in the head for a good month or two. The problem is, most of her photos look weird, it's hard to find a shot I want to use, and she's never had any success in WWE, so I can't post her holding up a title or something, because she's never won any.

Has even worse luck with his favourite wrestlers than I do.

Is happy Peyton got a win for burying Meltzer, although maybe the knowledge of that causing it and not WWE deciding she had any skill to warrant such a win put a damper on it. I don't know.

Doesn't like Metal as much as I do.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should use a a pic/gif of Asuka during her NXT days, when she was op af

* Knows that my favorites can't catch a break :mj2

* Agrees that Peyton's win is because of the Meltzer comments and not because they are high on her.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was expecting a gif.

- Is getting a gif.

-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Picks Kill Bill over Boondock Saints:fuckthis
Wants gifs
Posted gif


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Boondock Saints fan.










- Would've seriously picked it over Kill Bill.

- Clearly insane.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Has been gathering knowledge for over 14 billion years
- Should consider going blue
- Is a ninja


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> Should use a a pic/gif of Asuka during her NXT days, when she was op af


Being OP in developmental doesn't matter. NXT is basically another promotion to me, it's not WWE and there's no way to be successful in it, due to how small it is.

Kill Bill is a much better film than Boondock Saints. Boondock Saints is a moderately good movie that you only really need to see once. Kill Bill is an all time classic.

Join Date: Oct 2015
Posts: 14,722
Points: 223,327


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kill Bill is over stylized Tarantino stuff. Much like people put the Matrix on a pedestal.


Tarantino fan
Likes Kill Bill
Knows that NXT is only owned by WWE and barely resembles the main product


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Matrix is nonsense. Kill Bill is brilliant.

- Apparently not a Tarantino fan.
- Does not like Kill Bill.
- Likes GOAT Dracula, all is forgiven.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't like Tarantino because it's "over stylized". I call it "over entertaining", because his films are more entertaining than any other directors. :shrug

Boondock Saints. I mean, I liked it, but it's not worth being put on a pedestal. At least give me Back To The Future, The Big Lebowski, Goodfellas, etc. If you're gonna be mad that Kill Bill beat something, make it justified.

Likes Supergirl more than Superman. *insert Mr. Burns* I disagree gif.

EDIT - Likes Dracula

Except the Castlevania Netflix one, despite that being great.

Kill Bill fan. Not sure if he likes Tarantino in general, since he doesn't like his best movie.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Phantom:Knows The Matrix is crap
Should know Dark City is better than it
Hammer Dracula is good

Tyrion: Entertained by Tarantino films
Does for the most part has good taste in films
Should know I don't nessesary like Supergirl than Superman, just don't like how she gets crapped on


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

virus21 said:


> Phantom:Knows The Matrix is crap
> Should know Dark City is better than it
> Hammer Dracula is good
> 
> ...


Who is crapping on the character other than the shitty version on the tv show? I've never seen anybody say Supergirl is a bad character. 

I don't see Superman in your avatar or sig, so...:shrug

Also doesn't care for The Matrix.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** In a ninja war

* Kinda like the one in Naruto

* Probably never watched that show*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion:

- Should know that I was/am a huge Tarantino fan. For a few years, he was a pretty big figure in my life.

- Should know that I think Hateful Eight is great, but I see too much of the BTS stuff when I watch it. I watch movies to escape.

- Netflix Dracula is great... I just wanted to see more of him.

Mordecay:

- Ninja'd me.

- Is part of the Great Ninja War.

- Anime fan?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Was ninja'd on this page
- Was ninja'd on other pages
- On account of their frequent posts


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Should know that I think Hateful Eight is great, but I see too much of the BTS stuff when I watch it. I watch movies to escape.


What the hell is BTS? 



Mordecay said:


> ** In a ninja war
> 
> * Kinda like the one in Naruto
> 
> * Probably never watched that show*


Definitely not. 

Should know I think Anime is incredibly weird and I don't think the stories are well told at all. The popularity of them in Western culture baffles me. I have tried many animes, though, in an attempt to try to understand where the appeal is coming from. I haven't gotten to Naruto yet, and I can safely say I still won't get it. I saw Naruto on Death Battle and it didn't look interesting to me.

Should know I started watching Afro Samurai, and while I think it's weird, as unfortunately, anything in this genre is going to be, it's definitely less weird and more manageable than the others I've seen. I can get something out of it. The American voice actors being people I'm familiar with helps, especially Sam Jackson who is chewing scenery as the guy inside Afro's head. 

Has Mario characters in his avatar dancing.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Who is crapping on the character other than the shitty version on the tv show? I've never seen anybody say Supergirl is a bad character.
> 
> I don't see Superman in your avatar or sig, so...:shrug


No, but the comics have been hit or miss. The first year of post-crisis was brutal as hell, New 52 was garbage up until Red Daughter of Krypton and Rebirth has been less than impressive. Not a bad character, but she hasn't been handled all that well. I don't have Clark on my avatar due to be using a good version to Kara as a protest to the shit CW show

Shouldn't bother with Naurto
Doesn't like the Matrix


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Having a convo
- Masking it with double spaces
- Posted before I did


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

BTS = Behind the Scenes

- Will.

- Always.

- Be here.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Can't enjoy The Hateful Eight because of some "behind the scenes" stuff, but has no problem loving Kill Bill despite the Uma Thurman car scene story being public. 

Should know that every movie has horrible behind the scenes stories. 

Likes to turn 1 thing into 3 things by seperating them paragraphically.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that Hateful Eight was work for me. 

- Is forcing me to be less subtle.

- Think Hateful Eight is QT's best film.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It is.

Apparently worked on The Hateful Eight, and was soured by the experience.

Was a deleted extra on the shitbox movie BVS.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Also conversing
- But still doing it right
- Playing the game that is


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ghosting about.

- Doing ghost things.

- Ghosting it up.

P.S. The scene I would've been in is in the Ultimate Edition. Still can't see me. :fuckthis


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Would probably turn down the chance to work on Doctor Strange 2, so he could still enjoy it.

Doesn't like Infinity War as much as I like it.

Should know I'll be sad when Thanos dies in Avengers 4.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Suggests movies to others
- Sometimes takes advice
- Not to hot on the return of The Colons


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know the fact that the Colons can get on tv but Asuka can't grinds my gears.

Doesn't say a lot.

Doesn't have a keyboard where the n keeps getting stuck like I do, which is annoying.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- His keyboard has turned on him.

- Should know that I liked his podcast. 

- Probably listens to Hollywood Babble-On.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that it's not my podcast. I'm not sure if that's what he meant. I don't perform on it. It's just a podcast I've been a loyal listener to since around episode 40, which it's now on episode 249, so about 2 years later. I discovered it ages ago, got addicted to it, listened to all the old ones and have been a massive fan ever since. 

Should know that they've had much better episodes than that one, though. Talking about The Meg and being light on comic book movie news doesn't make for the best show. 

Should know that James and Mason hate BvS.

I don't listen to Babble On. I listen to Fatman on Batman, but I'm episodes behind because I listen to podcasts like a pig rolls in shit. I'm up to my hair in podcasts.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- They don't have a podcast
- Is very loyal to Auska
- Almost as much as Mordecay is to Peyton


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Had pre-ordered Super Smash Bros. Ultimate as we spoke
- Yoshi fan
- Will never betray Nintendo to any gaming company*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- He's evil.










- But he thinks Kairi Sane is cute.










- Not completely evil.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

- Lon Chaney Sr. is his favorite actor

- huge classic horror fan

- Lives beneath the Staples Center


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wants to find McDonalds Mcnuggets Szechaun sauce. That's his one armed man. 

Once turned himself into a pickle to avoid getting out of therapy.

Sold weapons to Krombopulos Michael.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

- Thinks Jeff Hardy is the worst professional wrestler ever

- Named himself after his favorite Games of Thrones character

- Hasn't been an Undertaker fan since Wrestlemania 31


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Changed username a bunch of times

-Regular in the Fantasy & Games section

-Has got a nice sig


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Regular in the Official Celeb/Internet Girls Picture Posting Thread.

- Not excited for the return of the Bella Twins.

- Digs the Nolan Batman.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Offline
- Loves creepy comics
- Loves rabbits*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Got a new username

-Is happy that Roman Reigns is the champ on Raw

-Is looking forward to Hell in a Cell PPV


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Fellow haunter of this thread.

- Probably happy that Charlotte Flair is the champ again.

- Doesn't post a whole lot of pop culture pics in the Random Pictures thread.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Like his joshi ladies.

Keeps typing Clea vs 

Screwed Elvira whilst Nosferatu was watching.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Basically knows everything you need to know about me.

- Now knows about my campaign to spread Clea awareness. 

-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Likes Yoshi's Island
Turned love of Clea
Elvira Gif


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Online
- Hasn't reached 20k posts yet
- Stomped it in points though


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is awake.

- Sleeps? Do ghosts sleep?

- Comin' up next.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Had their prediction filled
- Is very curious of apparitions
- Is barking up the wrong tree


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Only posted to gifs
- Since one isn't working
- Not to exited about The Bellas being back


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- King of the gifs
- Probably has seen most of the Asuka gifs in existence
- But this one made me laugh :lol


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Shares similar opinions on Kevin Owens.

-Repping that Ambrose.

-Might be enjoying this Summer like Winter season we are having here in NZ.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not big on KO.

- Not big on GOAT Kairi Sane.

- Digs the Becky.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Not big on KO.
> 
> - Not big on GOAT Kairi Sane.
> 
> - Digs the Becky.


Is a ghost
Who posts ghosts
that are ghosting


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Not a massive Maria fan
Hates CW's Super Girl
Celeb thread regular :JLC3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Groovy moderator.










- Aware of my love of travelling.

- Should know that I'm acting on it right now.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Started a new page
- Appreciates talent
- But not centered sigs


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Scored some A's
- And some F's
- Or perhaps, PLENTY OF F'S
- Teachers love them*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Mentions he doesn't watch wrestling anymore a lot lol
- Posts in the Roman thread sometimes
- But spends most of his time in the Games section


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

- Recently got back into Pokemon Go 
- Unsure what her favourite Pokemon generation is
- But I am sure who her favourite wrestler is :cool2


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Prefers spending time in the non-wrestling sections of this forum

- Would like to travel to Peru

- Likes Bella Hadid


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Loves Charlotte and Becky
- Happy that Charlotte won the title
- Would like to see Becky wins it as well*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-Believes that many things defeat wrestling.










- One of the few Roman fans on this forum.










- Anime fan.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably misses Asuka

* Happy that Kairi is NXT champion

* Probably looking forward to the MYC to see Io, Meiko and Hiroyo*


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Laughs at Kalisto
- Still hasn't hit 10k
- Well, he has, just not where I'd like


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Not seen too much outside of the Fantasy & Games section

-Used to have Mike Tyson in the sig a while back

-Plays Mario in free time


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Their favs broke up
- Their memory is top
- Their status is online


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Still rocking this thread.
- Will likely never change his avi & sig combo.
- Still waiting for Super Smash Bros: Ultimate to come out.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Always comes back

* Didn't posted much last couple of days

* Still in the Anna mood*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was the last person to name things about me.

- Was pretty accurate, though I'm not as big on Io as I used to be. 

- Is also keeping up with the Mae Young Classic.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Will forever be naming 3 things about people
- Might have one of the most diverse tastes in general on WF
- Will someday reach 1000 posts



Nostalgia said:


> - Unsure what her favourite Pokemon generation is


That would be gen 4  I'm hanging out for gen 4 remakes, that'll likely make me buy a Switch cos I don't have one :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Gets to see Dean wrestle shirtless every week, so is probably losing her mind right now.
- I never knew she liked Finn Balor so much to put him in her Top 5. 
- Will probably be sad I stopped watching WWE, because I won't post in the Ambrose thread much anymore.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- He talks to walls
- From the UK
- Loves the WWE*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Doesn't realise that TFW quit watching WWE :lol
- Just like him lol
- Apparently likes a band or a song that has the same name as an eating disorder



The Fourth Wall said:


> - Will probably be sad I stopped watching WWE, because I won't post in the Ambrose thread much anymore.


I am literally posting to myself sometimes in there cos all of the other people who said they'd be active in the thread haven't posted at all  Poor Deano lol.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has to gifs of Mean Dean Ambrose as sig
has a pic of him in Avatar
Likes gen 4 Pokemon


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks Peyton's boobs are huge

* Thinks she looked pretty in her latest IG post

* Stopped watching WWE*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Would like to see the IIconics in a big match at Evolution

- Regular poster in this thread

- Lives inside the Venus Fly Trap


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*








- REPPED IN PEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAACCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCEEEEEEEEE!!!!!
- Must've enjoyed the feud between Undertaker and Randy Orton of 2005
- Should know that Undertaker saved Orton's career*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Right about Orton and Taker
Forgot to mention what almost ended Orton's career
Knows how good Taker/Orton was


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is whored out on rep
- DesolationRow has taken over their profile
- Keep their wrestling favorites secret


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Mary Elizabeth Winstead is a damn goddess. roud.











- Posted some MEW on my page.











- Would probably support a Dino Crisis film with MEW as Regina.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Seems to like Mary Elizabeth Winstead.

-His gifs somehow caused my phone music to turn off.....

-Really is capable of magic.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- I hope the weather in Christchurch is better than Auckland today, where it's been hailing :lol
- Was listening to music on his phone
- Is a Bliss fan, but has Becky in his av right now


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Styles#Bliss-Nz:

- Doesn't seem to love MEW nearly enough.

- Certainly doesn't love Kairi enough.

- Fellow anime fan.










AG:

- Ninja'd me. :sadbecky

- Not big on the Bliss.

- Recently posted a boss Asuka gif.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Knows that MEW is perfection










- Is losing patience over Asuka not being booked for anything for a while now

- Would start a riot if she is not in a worthwhile match at the Evolution PPV


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I'm fine with turning this thread into a celebration of MEW.










- Knows that I will drop a chandelier on Vince if Asuka is not in a worthwhile match at Evolution.

- Needs to respect Suspiria more!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that I'm not fine with it.

Should know that Asuka will not be in a worthwhile match at Evolution. In fact, the way she's used lately, I wouldn't be surprised if she's not on it at all. I could see her being the one woman that's not used, just as a cruel jab at her by Vince, because she's foreign and an ESL wrestler.

May or may not be happy that there's a 2018 remake of Dario Argento's 1977 horror "classic" Suspiria.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that Suspiria is a horror classic, no quotation marks needed.

- Should know that I rewatched Infinity War... still infinitely boss.

- "You may regret that. He brought you face-to-face with a Master of the Mystic Arts." :mark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I used quotation marks because I've never seen it, and I don't like horror, so a horror classic isn't a classic in my eyes. It may be a classic in its genre, but Akira is also an anime classic, and I turned it off after 20 minutes.

Should know the correct line is *the* master of the mystic arts, not *a* master of the mystic arts. The distinction is key, because the Ancient One is dead, and according to Doctor Strange director Scott Derrickson (I think it was him at any rate), when Strange was bargaining with Dormammu, the actual time he was stuck there, though we only see it for a few minutes, was extremely long, possibly millennia, in which Strange was constantly improving his magic, and by this time, Strange is now the foremost expert on magic in the Marvel Cinematic Universe, which is why he's much more powerful in Infinity War than he was in Doctor Strange, despite us never seeing this improvement on screen.

Should know that I need to re-watch Infinity War. I've seen it 5 times in the theater, but I haven't gotten around to it since I bought it on Blu Ray, because I only do one thing at a time, and I was focusing on finishing the Harry Potter movies, which I had never seen before now.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is wrong. It's "a" in the movie. (0:16)






- Should know that I looked it up to make sure. Seemed weird. He was always THE Master of the Mystic Arts.

- Should know that he's not the Sorcerer Supreme in the MCU yet.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is wrong. He clearly, clearly said THE. Get your ears checked.

Doesn't pay attention well enough to lines in movies.

Should know that I didn't say he was the Sorceror Supreme. Even still, saying he's the master of the mystic arts means he's calling himself the know knowledgable sorceror in the world.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is probably trolling me. I just watched that clip 6 times.

- I also rewatched Doctor Strange again on the plane. Wong makes it very clear that he is NOT the SS at the end of the movie.

- Going insane.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Infinity War Blu Ray. Subtitles.

"*THE* MASTER OF THE MYSTIC ARTS"

PLAY IT AGAIN, SAM! I fucking win!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No, you don't. Subtitles are wrong all the time. Want examples?

- WATCH THE DAMN CLIP AGAIN! "A"! "A"! 

- Should know that I wouldn't say "A' if he didn't!

I am being trolled...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

fpalm You're hopeless.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is nuts.

- Going deaf.

- I pity him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No, you're going deaf. I'm right. The Blu Ray is right. You are WRONG.

Slow the clip down, actually listen. It's THE.

It's even THE in the comics, as you said. Marvel isn't going to change that, and they DIDN'T.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

@Dolorian is he saying "a" or "the"? (0:16)






- Stubborn.

- It's probably "a" because he's not the Sorcerer Supreme.

- Should know that we both care WAAAAAAY too much about this.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> having or showing dogged determination not to change one's attitude or position on something, *especially in spite of good arguments or reasons to do so*.


You're the stubborn one. I'm correct. The word is clear. It's clear when you hear it. It's clear when you hear it in slow motion. It's made clear by the Blu Ray, which is not wrong, in spite of your argument that subtitles are wrong all the time, which they're not. Closed Captions are often wrong. Subtitles are right. You think this genius, billion dollar company doesn't proof-read their own subtitles?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- My evidence is THE DAMN CLIP! 

- Should know that I have been watching it non-stop since this began.

- He's not the Sorcerer Supreme. Wong says he's not ready at the end of Strange. I just watched both of these movies back-to-back.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You're the stubborn one. I'm correct. The word is clear. It's clear when you hear it. It's clear when you hear it in slow motion. It's made clear by the Blu Ray, which is not wrong, in spite of your argument that subtitles are wrong all the time, which they're not. Closed Captions are often wrong. Subtitles are right. You think this genius, billion dollar company doesn't proof-read their own subtitles?


https://www.swanarchives.org/SceneByScene.asp?Sequence=5

Get to the subtitles bit.

- Is hearing what he wants to hear.

- Why would I, a hardcore Strange fan, want it to be "a"?

- Should know that I almost put "the" when I posted that first one, but I changed it after watching that clip.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Your evidence proves ME right, not you. 

https://twitter.com/smilingbenedict/status/1024354074781605888?lang=en

Listen to this guy. He knows more than you. His ears work the way God made them.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Used a random man on Twitter as proof. I can do that.

- "You may regret that. He brought you face-to-face with *a* Master of the Mystic Arts."

http://marvelcinematicuniverse.wikia.com/wiki/Thanos/Quote

- Have you considered that you are both mishearing it? You think it's "the" because you expect "the"?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I didn't expect A. You're the Strange mark. You expected the. I didn't expect shit. I hear the because it's fucking the. 

I didn't use the random guy as proof. I used facts. The Blu Ray, the slowing the clip down, just listening to the clip in general. I just used the guy because he can hear.

Make a thread about it if you want. Prove yourself a fool.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Said that subtitles on DVD/Blu-ray cannot be wrong. I gave him proof that they can be.

- Thinks that a successful company is incapable of being wrong.

- Should know that I have a Strange comic next to me with an obvious typo. Want a pic?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was engaged in a nerd battle.

- May or may not have been trolling.

- Talks about Doctor Strange too damn much.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Was trolling.

Works in the film industry, so he could conceivably meet Cumberbatch or the Russo Bros and directly ask them what Strange said, at which point, he would have this expression on his face. :kurtcry3

Conceded the argument because I voted for Nadia Van Dyne in the character vs character thread, which I would never do, because I don't compromise when I know I'm right.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

- Asuka fan

- Will be playing Spider-Man PS4 game

- Loves MCU


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is new to this thread.... I think. 

Hello!

- Fellow superhero fan.

- Also a fan of this section.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

- Likes classic Universal horror films

- Favourite superhero is Doctor Strange

- Mary Elizabeth Winstead fan


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Uses one of those default avatars the site provides.

:beckylol

- Is one of Christian's peeps










- Has only posted 9 times in the WWE sections since joining in 2016.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Hasn't quite reached 10 posts yet
- Christian fan
- Joined WF over 2 years ago

EDIT:

The Fourth Wall

- Is a sneaky ninja!!
- Couldn't resist coming back to WF, prob cos we're all so great 
- Is on 13k posts, my favourite number


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I'll probably be on 13k posts for a long time now. :lol If only posts counted in this section.

- Should know I'm a highly skilled Ninja










- Is correct about me coming back to WF just for the members. Damn you all for being so great!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Quit WWE






0:33

Still on WF

Posted a gif from the bad Godfather film


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- I wonder if he's a Mortal Kombat fan
- Fan of Thanos
- Would love to get a hold of Thanos' glove*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Recently changed their username again. So I get confused.
- Should know that Wrestling died (Well WWE) long before 2017. :aryep
- I recognised who they were because of their signature. :lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Evil GentleMETALman said:


> *- I wonder if he's a Mortal Kombat fan
> - Fan of Thanos
> - Would love to get a hold of Thanos' glove*


Of course I am. I've mentioned Mortal Kombat many times.

Join Date: Nov 2012
Location: United Kingdom
Favourite(s): Anna Kendrick.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Of few words today
Has Asuka avatar
Pod cast in sig about history of Image Comics


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't listen To The Weekly Planet

Needs to listen to The Weekly Planet

Won't listen to The Weekly Planet


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Really loves The Weekly Planet.
- But probably not as much as he loves Asuka.
- Has also stopped watching WWE? (I think). And I really don't blame him. All of his favourites get booked like trash unfortunately.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doesn't care about WWE
Doesn't blame him
Really going into overdrive with the Anna Kendrick stuff


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that that's a really hard call. I might actually go with The Weekly Planet if I were forced. I've been addicted to their show for years, I donate to their Patreon, I've bought numerous shirts of theirs including one I'm wearing right now. James and Mason have unbelievable chemistry.

Should know that I'm a podcast junkie. I'm currently listening to my other favourite podcast, the Top 10 Show with John Rocha and Matt Knost, where they rank their favourite films on a topic of their choosing. It's extremely funny, and informative about movies. If you have any kind of passion for wanting to get into movies deeper, then I can't recommend it enough, as well as The Cine-Files, which Rocha also hosts, because they really know what they're talking about. Even if you don't, the show is hilarious.

Should know that I don't watch WWE in general, but I'm not completely off of it. I watch the few relevant clips I care to see from that given week. I do not watch 3 hours of Raw and 2 hours of SmackDown. Clip form is all I need to see, and I follow the product, through this forum and podcasts like Wrestling Observer.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Likes Mortal Kombat >
- Fellow Canadian
- Always appreciated his thoughts*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is also Canadian

Likes my thoughts, which I appreciate

May or may not have MK X on PS4


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Has absolutely no hope that Asuka will be doing anything interesting at the Evolution PPV
- God of War fan
- Is a Christian


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister:

*- Didn't get MK X on PS4, though, I did follow the story mode and enjoying were the series is going
- UNLIKE ANYTHING IN WRESTLING TODAY!!! - this is how you develop a great story
- On hindsight, someone from the MK should be one of the WWE writers to show them how things are done.
- I mean, they made Cassie Cage so likable and suited being the future protagonist of Mortal Kombat which many did warm up to.
- Don't you agree?*

Dolorian:

*- Ninja'd me
- Reigns fan
- Wasn't like that in the beginning but he did warm up to Roman Reigns*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that I thought the story of MK X was ok. They have likable protagonists and unlikable antagonists, which is a lot more than WWE can do, but overall, I would say I'm more interested in MK for the fighting game aspect than the story. 

I do think they could write the WWE product a lot better than Vince McMahon, especially because many people at Netherrealm are wrestling fans, and thus have an understanding of the wrestling business. Even if they didn't, it's hard to see how anybody with a working knowledge of good vs evil could do worse than Vince McMahon.

Should know that if he really wants a game with story, he needs to watch Mass Effect. Now that's some next level stuff. Andromeda excluded. Much different team, had no idea what they were doing, ruined the franchise. The original trilogy is incredible. Also, Rockstar is amazing.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

- Join Date: Nov 2004

- Is from Canada

- Favourite video game is Mass Effect 2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fellow Christian fan








9 posts
Posts a lot in the games section


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

- Name suggests that they have fond memories of the past

- Location not specified

- Passed 8000 posts not long ago (Congrats!!)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- NHL fan.
- Is from the UK. :JLC3
- Supports American sports teams.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Doesn't care about current WWE status

-Recently crossed 40000 points

-Likes posting pictures of Anna Kendrick in the Celebs section


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Probably got a little sad at Becky slapping Charlotte's head off. :lol
- He won't get to see Tea Time for a while








- Posts a ton in the Celeb sections, nobody can keep up with him. :lol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has apparently quit watching WWE
Has been less active on the forum lately probably because of it
Is a fellow Brit


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Appreciates Bella Hadid's beauty
- Recently crossed the 8k posts mark
- Guns N' Roses fan \m/


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has an avatar from Nier: Automata?
Like Bella Hadid
Has no sig


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Should know the avatar is a combination of The Doll from Bloodborne and 2B from Nier
- Has a sig but no extra info about themselves in their profile
- Probably enjoyed the Supergirl TV series


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Should know that its no secret how much of a trash heap I find the Supergirl tv show
Should know I have no info because I don't know what to put yet, if anything
Is whored out on rep


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I could possibly never post enough Anna Kendrick. :becky2

- I'll make up for it by posting some Victoria Justice:










- Is a fellow 'Celebs' section poster.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Reps me with Victoria Justice gifs
Should know I have no problem with that
Here is this


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Likes justice.

- Loves Victoria Justice.

- Hates DCEU's Justice League.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Likes horror movies

-Likes everything that has a gothic theme

-Wants to see Asuka vs Kairi Sane one day


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Likes Becky and Charlotte.









- Prefers Charlotte.










- Will not be booing Charlotte.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Really likes Charlotte
Posted many gifs of Charlotte
Will likely never boo her


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

might be a fucking fool boy ****** bitch cunt

might not be a fucking fool boy ****** bitch cunt

has not confirmed whether he/she and/or it is a fucking fool boy ****** bitch cunt


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Virus:

- Is not correct.

- I'm fine with her, but I know she has her fans here.

- VOTED AGAINST HARLEY AND IVY.










Anark:

-ejkoefdkwklefckeswp,fcd,;ew;lfd,lerkpogmk

- edkmkowfdl;,rfekogtyrhmkou,l;yujk,';ikk,il

- flekledkfe';d,relg;e'frtrjyktujyhtgfdc


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Still suffering through Asuka's booking. :sadbecky
- He should definitely get Premium. :cudi
- The Green Text in his sig hurts my eyes. :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Doesn't like flying
- So likely wouldn't go overseas
- One of my best buddies on here, so I'm glad he didn't leave for good


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is whored out on rep
Has a different bottom sig
Probably knows WWE will screw over Rollins and Ambrose to make Reigns look good


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** One the few people who likes most of my Peyton posts lol

* A regular in thiz thread

* Quoting "The Art of War" in his sig*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Hasn't changed his sig in awhile
- Was probably surprised to see Peyton getting a win last week on SD
- Always mentions that he's banging Peyton whenever Tye Dillinger gets brought up :lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amborse is sig has a funny look to him
Posts: 16,774
Points: 63,769


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

AG:

- Her sig called me a bitch.










- So. Much. Shield.










- Needs more Triple Tails.










Virus:

- Voted against Harley and Ivy. :thelist

- Voted against GOAT couple Strange and Clea. :thelist

- Loves Stephanie Brown.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Must know the magic of my ships
Needs to use the refresh button
Must learn to relax and love Stephanie Brown


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

@PhantomoftheRing

-Likes using GIFs a lot

-Doesn't believe in The Shield

-Above post was edited

Edit

@virus21

- Ninja

- Has a famous quote in sig

- Close to 20000 posts


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Got ninja'ed
- Fan of Smackdown wrestlers
- Might be a fan of Randy's new attitude


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fan of Ambrose, who's specialty is being an amazing talker. :vincefu

Fan of Rollins, who's specialty is being an amazing wrestler. :vincefu

Fan of Reigns, who's specialty is that he.....looks nice. :vince$

:cornette


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has died by overexposure to Asuka's cuteness.

R.I.P.

- Knows Natural Born Killers is boss.

- QT fan.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Cool poster

- Likes naming 3 things

- Likes Deep Purple


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Currently offline
Multiposts a lot in the celeb thread
Join Date: Jan 2017


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Posted before brunch
- Recently broke 45,000 points
- But not 20,000 posts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Grim.

- Grinning.

- Ghost.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is never satisfied until he's the last one to have posted in this topic. Then I ruin it. :Cocky
- Will definitely post a GIF the next time he names something about someone (probably me) :becky2
- He 100% joined the site just for this section.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows my plan.










- Likes MEW enough.










- Deadpool fan...


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Makes cameos in General WWE
- More active in other sections
- Gifs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Make

- The 

- Grade


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Lazy
- At
- This

:Cocky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Called.

- Me

- Laz...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

-








-








-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Used gif again
Not sure what is being conveyed 
Might be lazy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- King of the shippers.

- Will never decipher my code.

- Doesn't support Harley and Ivy enough.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

You're goddam right
Thinks Deadpool fans are eww
Wants more Ivy and Harley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus21 said:


> Thinks Deadpool fans are eww


- Should know that I hate the sin, not the sinner.

- Traci 13 fan.

- Prefers DC sorceresses and sorcerers.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thinks liking Deadpool is a sin
Likes Marvel's magic people
Scarlet Witch fan


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Infects people
- Loves Supergirl
- Sun Tzu fan and understands the art of war*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Doesn't make use of his animated premium benefits in his avi or sig.
- Likes a genre of music I wouldn't personally listen too.
- Probably would not enjoy the type of music that I do.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Loves watching Anna Kendrick dance

-Posts amazing photos in the Celebs section

-Fan of Seth Rollins


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Join Date: Jan 2017
Posts: 2,209
Points: 38,859

Sorry, I got nothing


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has run out of things to name about people. :sadbecky
- Join Date: Sep 2009
- Posts: 19,639

:Cocky


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Hates Fortnite
- Shuts everyone out
- But would never shut out Anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- First person I named things about today!










- Team MEW!










- Team Yuna!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Has been doing some renovating on the lower levels of the catacombs beneath Staples Center
- Who knows what unspeakable horrors they are planning to unleash down there
- Old school horror fan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Fellow Charlotte fan

- Edited above post

- Glad that Roman Reigns is champion


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Likes to Tombstone food. 
- Is a fan of DA BIG DAWG :cole
- Is probably really enjoying WWE right now, where as I'm totally done with the product. I wish I was them. :lol

Edit:

- Sneaky Ninja.
- Would probably die if he woke up in bed and saw Charlotte & Becky standing over him. And they were READY.
- Knows that I'd die if it was Anna in that scenario.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Should know that we only enjoy a handful of talents across both RAW and SD these days
- Was on a hiatus and only recently came back
- Should probably try doing wrestling moves to their food


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Oh snap! Is both the first AND second person I named things about!










- Knows that, like all quantities, horror has its ultimate... and I am that.

-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has made me take a renewed interest in Mary Elizabeth Winstead. :trips8
- Probably really enjoyed 10 Cloverfield Lane.
-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has an endless supply of Anna gifs

* Probably not as big as my supply of Peyton gifs :grin2:

* Renewing his interest in MEW*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is online
Posted MEW pic
Has big supply of Peyton gifs


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Thinks I post about Anna too much.
- Is probably correct in thinking that. :aryep
- Joined this site during one of the worst WWE periods.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thinks he posts too much about Anna Kendrick.

Is correct.

But there can never be too much posting about Asuka. :asuka


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Changed avatar
To a post Apocalypse Asuka?
Pod cast in sig is about Predator films


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

To a fucking hot Asuka is what. 

Should know I'm not too happy that Predator films are the subject of this weeks Weekly Planet. James and Maso always manage to make anything they're talking about entertaining, but god, I wish some some major comic book movie would drop already. I'm so bored of talking about the Meg, and Predator, and all this shit. Yawn.

Quotes Sun Tzu


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Feels is it a crime that Asuka hasn't won the title yet
- Is looking forward to the final season of Game Of Thrones
- Will probably not be pleased when Captain Marvel goes over Thanos


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It is.

It's even more of a crime that she won't win it in the future.

You're right, I won't be happy when Captain Marvel beats Thanos.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably would be happier if the one beating Thanos was the Original Mar-Vell and not Carol Danvers

* Still supporting Asuka

* Despite that lately she has been booked like a...*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Should know that no one cares about Mar-vell
Its more that anyone soloing Thanos is a problem
Carol has been given the Roman push by Marvel, so people don't really like her much these days


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that The Avengers should bring Thanos down together, however, for the storyline they told in Avengers 4, if they did only 1 character, it would make the most sense if it was The Hulk, who has broken out of his fear of Thanos and he fights from underneath and finally wins. Doctor Strange would also make sense, since he's magic, and he had the plan to stop Thanos in the beginning. Also Thor, because of the vow he made to kill Thanos. How Strange would be apart of that, though, I'm not sure, given that I'd have assumed that they couldn't come back until Thanos is dead, but surely that can't be right, because they'd be in 5 minutes of the movie and that just won't fly.

Should know that it shouldn't be a brand new character who's introduced in Avengers 4. 

Should know that I refuse to turn my back on Asuka. I'm a real fan. I've supported plenty of geeks. Unfortunately. At this point, I speak 2 languages, English and Geek.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Should know that I'm a fan of Asuka
- His favorite band is Iron Maiden :nice:
- Likes comics*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Asuka fan. :asuka

- Horror fan. roud

- Evil.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Posted creepy Dracula gif
Horror fan
Asuka fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not an Asuka fan. :thelist

- Not a Strange fan. :thelist

- Horror fan. roud


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Fellow fan of the MEW
- Rightly refused to break the MEW-a-thon in the movie vs movie thread
- Closing in on 20k points


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Fan of the MEW
Premium member
\m/


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Probably believes aliens influenced the development of early humans
- Hasn't missed an episode of Supergirl
- Not a fan of social media


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dolorian said:


> - Probably believes aliens influenced the development of early humans
> - Hasn't missed an episode of Supergirl
> - Not a fan of social media


They might have
Fuck that show
and yes

Doesn't believe aliens did so
Posts: 14,981 
Currently offline


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Actually has no patience for the abomination that is Supergirl
- Their favorite wrestlers remain a mystery
- Probably follow Sargon on YouTube


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- I'd follow his advice on performing wrestling moves on food, but I also like my kitchen being clean.










- Changed his avatar (I think).

- Loves the way Roman carries the Title.










Hmm... 










:Cocky


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Changed his avatar
Changed his sig
Compared Roman to a garbage man


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that "Roman" and "garbage" belong in the same sentence :grin2:

* Barely has time to play video games

* Thinks that either Peyton or Mandy are the hottest/sexiest women on the roster*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Posts Peyton more than I post Anna, and I'm trying to keep up with him.










- Doesn't like the BIG DAWG :cole










- Hasn't enjoyed the NXT Women's Division in a long time.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Trying to keep up with Mordecay
In a competition of women pics
Hasn't mention the prize for the winner


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- At some point will evolve to become virus22
- Seems to be team DC
- But is not at all PC


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Betrayed Regina. :sadbecky










- Didn't betray MEW. :asuka










- Is getting another MEW. She needs to keep up with Anna Kendrick and Peyton Royce.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know MEW will never keep up with Anna.










- Because:










-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is biased.

- Mostly because she is Anna Kendrick.

- Knows that I'm Mary Elizabeth Winstead?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** In a gif war with the Fourth Wall

* Trying to decide who is hotter between MEW and Anna

* Both should know that "she" beats both of them :grin2:*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thinks Peyton is hotter than MEW and Anna
Might be right
Must at least acknowledge the glory of Kira Kosarin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordecay:

- Has joined the Great Gif War of WF.

- Will not be victorious.

-









Virus:

- Forced me to edit.

- Will be on the wrong side of history.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thinks Im in his little gif war
Posted another MEW gif
This just for fun


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Did not post a MEW picture. 

- Will not join my noble cause.

- Will be judged harshly by future generations.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Will not be getting a MEW picture from me.
- Is now definitely :triggered
- He can get an Anna picture though


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing
Will not best the fire girl








Must fight alone
Can judge no one

Fourth Wall
Gives no pics of MEW
Will give Anna pics
Has not acknowledge Kira


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wants Kira to be acknowledged. 

- Kira is not MEW.

- Kira has been acknowledged.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Will rule the day
Was not talking to you about acknowledgement


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Probably meant "rue".

- Is right... I will rule the day.

-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes I did
No you shall not


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Superhero fan.

- Loves Supergirl. 

-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Can think of little to post
Is right all the same
https://giant.gfycat.com/CaringMealyGossamerwingedbutterfly.webm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Regular poster.

- Likes Godzilla.

-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Also regular poster
Likes MEW


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that she is not impressed with him only posting still pics from Kira










* Turned this into a Fatal 4 Way










* As it was the case in that match, probably knows that Peyton should have victorious then and will be victorious now








*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is right, I shall bring gifs
Here is one








Underestimates me


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordecay:

- Thinks Peyton will be victorious.










- Is serious.










-









virus:

- Ninja'd me.

- Is officially part of this.

-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Even he must agree that Kira should Play Supergirl if she ends up in Titans. 
Was Ninja'd


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wants to see Kira in the Supergirl outfit

* Should know that there is only one choice to play Poison Ivy if that's the case










* It's not wrong at thinking that the RAW live thread is better written than RAW*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Should see Kira in her Thundermans outfit. Should would be perfect
Peyton as Ivy would work. Couldn't be worse that Uma Thurman
Agrees with me about Raw


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordecay:

- Should know that Jessica Chastain is the only acceptable choice for Ivy... besides MEW.

- Should know that if Doctor Strange 2 needs a Clea, they may turn to...











- Should know that MEW is a good choice for all characters. #MEWforShaft

Virus:

- Ninja'd me.

- Should know that Kira as SG would be fine.

-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Seems to be obsessed with MEW
Wants her to be everyone
Must think she is a Mutant from X-Men


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Probably not watching Raw.

Has numbers in his name.

Doesn't like CW's Supergirl.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Is a former mod
Weekly Planet fan
Has the most posts on WF


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Super Mod










- Used to have a groovy Mario avatar.

- Located at Google Headquarters.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Remembers the old black and white Superman show
Jessica Chastain as Ivy:smile2:
Agrees that Kira would be a good Supergirl


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Prefers to spent his time here than watching RAW

* Made the right choice about that

* Probably watched True Detective season 3 just to watch MEW naked butt >

VIRUS

* Ninja'd me

* Probably thinks Kira looks with anything on

* And looks even better WITHOUT anything on*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not watching Raw. 

Keeps bringing up somebody named "Kira", as if I'm supposed to know who that is based off only a first name.

Has more favourite wrestlers than I do.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Kira is Kira Kosarin
Is also probably not watching Raw
No one would blame him


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I've never heard of her, nor do I care to after Wiki'ing her.

Should know I'm not watching Raw.

Should know I won't be watching SmackDown either.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Will not be watching WWE this week. Same.

- Will be sad when MCU Thanos is defeated. 

- Really doesn't want Captain Marvel to be the one to put him down.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Edited his post for proper grammar.

Should know that while I'll be sad to see Thanos go, his arc will be complete in the next movie and I'm fine with that.

Knows that I won't be fine with Captain Marvel beating him, though. That's ridiculous. It needs to be a team effort, and not lead by her since she's never been around this whole series. Not to mention, I don't want the MCU to turn into Star Wars.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Revealed the truth about my last post. 










- Should know that I agree with the team effort thing.

- Knows that Captain Marvel is pretty meh.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Should know that Carol Danvers is a good character when she isn't filled with "Muh Feminism"
Shocked that we know the truth
Agrees with the team effort


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that I edit virtually every post I make, either because I fuck something up or I have to add something.

Should know that I do expect Marvel to be smart enough to have the team take him down instead of having Captain Marvel solo him, but I also think she'll be leading the team, so.....:|

Seems to never tire of going to the added effort/annoyance of adding gifs to every post he makes.

Should know that I expect Captain Marvel to have that characterization, because they did it with Rey and they seem to not be able to help themselves. I hope they enjoy the massive box office drop their films get going forward off that. Hope it was worth it. Apparently they're not going to learn from Star Wars.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doesn't appreciate my gifs. :sadbecky

- Misses Asuka. :sadbecky

- Should know that i'm in another country with nothing to do right now, so I think I'm going to listen to that movie podcast.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Does not appreciate Stephanie Brown
Is out of the country
Is going to watch a pod cast


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Doesn't appreciate my gifs. :sadbecky
> 
> - Misses Asuka. :sadbecky
> 
> - Should know that i'm in another country with nothing to do right now, so I think I'm going to listen to that movie podcast.


Oh, you haven't done it yet? 

Have you picked a movie or are you just going to start from the beginning? The opening episode is Raiders, which isn't a bad place to start. I know you love that movie, but the show doesn't need to be listened to in order, generally speaking. I haven't done that. 

Should know that there's a good discussion in the Star Wars episode about why Star Wars is not science fiction, and it helped me crystalize why I don't like science fiction, because I never thought about it in those terms, but it's 100% true.

Is probably in another country than the one I'm in.

Should know that The Cine-Files is audio only, but it's on Youtube. Highly worth it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I will now start with the Star Wars episode.

- Loves The Big Lebowski.

- Is a Kairi non-hater. Good enough.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that I forgot to mention it's in Star Wars: A New Hope, not Empire, but I'm sure you probably knew that.

Should know that I'm mildly a fan of Kairi Sane. I did say non hater, which is true in a sense, but I'm really more of a mild fan, in the sense that I'll cheer for Kairi against anyone that isn't Asuka, because she's incredibly talented and very charming and likable (in a way that I don't find Becky Lynch, despite everyone elses insistence). I just don't have a connection to her as a personality the way I do with Asuka. Asuka has an overwhelming, once in a lifetime presence, and Kairi is just another wrestler, albeit an extremely good one.

Should know, though, that if Kairi wins the Raw or SmackDown womens title, and Asuka does not, given that Asuka couldn't get past the racial or language barrier and WWE has no reason to use Kairi any better than they've used Asuka, I will likely grow resentful and hostile towards her, even though it's not her fault.....






Now if they both win the title (although I hope Asukas is longer and more successful than Kairis), then we can all be one cheery, happy family.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- Loves Asuka
- Probably still not watching WWE much at all
- Is most likely ecstatic that Game of Thrones is back next year


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is correct.

Should know that me not watching WWE in light of my Asuka obsession isn't strange, given that Asuka isn't on television. :lol 

Knows I'm ecstatic for the GOAT show to come back. Nervous about the ending, however. Endings are hard to do right.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Really, really hates Batman vs. Superman.
- Absolutely loves Mass Effect.
- Keeps up with WWE, but doesn't watch it near as much anymore.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I also absolutely hate the final entry into the Mass Effect franchise, which killed the series. It's not connected to the main trilogy. We do not speak its name.

Should know why I love Mass Effect so much, and that's because it's really, really, really well written, outside of Mass Effect: Anathema, and certain parts of Mass Effect 3 including the fucked up ending, which they eventually fixed into something workable through DLC.

Should know even when I stop watching WWE forever, I'll still subscribe to the Observer, because I like listening to Bryan Alvarez's shows that much.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Rightfully considers that Mass Effect which shall not be named to be an abomination
- Thinks WWE is punishing Asuka for liking a tweet
- Still shaking their head over what they did with Owens last night


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Made me pick between MEW and Chris Lee. :sadbecky

- Should know that I would never betray one of the great gentlemen of classic horror.

- Should know that MEW is still boss.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Should know that even MEW would agree that Chris Lee should have gone over
- Will team up with Tyrion to invade WWE's Headquarters if Asuka's booking doesn't improves soon
- Is one of the best new additions to the forums


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** One of the few premiums who doesn't use a sig

* One of the few Roman Reigns fans I like

* Thinks it would be a huge mistake if WWE actually does a fashion show during Evolution*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Loves getting new Peyton pics. :trips8
- Shares them all for us to see, so we can also appreciate the boobage. :Bayley
- Will never stop being envious of Tye Dillinger.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Missing the good old times

* Probably doesn't like Nickelback, but this song most likely describes how he feels atm so should listen it and, who knows, he may even enjoy it






* Enjoys the Peyton pics I post, so here you have another one*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- Prefers The Mummy (1999) to The Mummy (1932). :thelist

- Thinks Deadpool is great. :thelist

- Needs to get off my lawn.

Mordecay:

- Ninja'd me. :thelist

- Doesn't love GOAT Asuka. :thelist

- Kairi fan.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks The Fourth Wall is Anna

* Likes to use this smiley :thelist

* Should know that the main reason that I don't like Asuka is because she always squashed the IIconics (and probably will keep doing it in the upcoming weeks :mj2)*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Wants me to take pics of Peyton at the Super Showdown... probably :lol
- Should know I'll try but my seats aren't that great lol
- Was likely amazed that the IIconics were actually on SD three weeks in a row


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Talks to herself in the Dean thread.










- Makes me feel bad, but I have nothing to say because I don't watch the product anymore, so my posts would be boring. :lol

- Is probably conflicted about Dean being in Shield gear, because she likes seeing his body. :lol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't watch the product anymore
The last two times he repped me he used the same Bella Hadid gif
But that's okay because it's Bella :cool2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Was the last person to post in this thread instead of the usual supect @PhantomoftheRing ; :wow
- Should know I rep too many people to remember, but I'll send him a different GIF next time. :lol
- Probably also finds Gigi attractive? But not as much as Bella. Would probably get annoyed if I told him I find Gigi hotter.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Would book Anna to win the title on her first day if she ever decided to become a wrestler
- Thinks that wrestling moves done to food are actually done on the kitchen (they are not)
- Soon it will be 6 years since they joined the forum


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Loves Gothic Anime avatars
- Likes Anime
- True pal*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Roman Reigns fan.










- Doesn't like Daniel Bryan.










- Anime fan.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Always mentions that I am a Kairi fan here 

* Probably enjoyed seeing Meiko's debut in the MYC a couple of hours ago

* Looking forward for Hiroyo's and Io's debuts as well*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I will try not to mention that he is a Kairi fan from now on.










- Nickelback fan.










- Knows that I really dig Meiko and Hiroyo... Io is cool, but she's not my favorite.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I saw his favourite movie on Blu Ray at Sunrise Records today. $29. 

Should know I bought *DEADPOOL 2* instead. 8*D

Won't be happy with how far the Lady Destroyer gets in the Mae Young Classic.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Wants Asuka to main event the next 10 WrestleManias

- Wants Asuka to main event the next 10 SummerSlams

- Wants Asuka to win the next 10 Royal Rumbles


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wants AJ to beat Joe 
Probably wants AJ to start a feud with Randy Orton 
Not sure if he's a fan of any women wrestlers 


The Fourth Wall said:


> - Probably also finds Gigi attractive? But not as much as Bella. Would probably get annoyed if I told him I find Gigi hotter.


Bro, most people seem to think that so I'm used to hearing it.

Gigi is attractive sure, but Bella is better. :side:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has great taste in music

- Favorite tag team of all time is probably Edge and Christian

- Wants to walk with Elias



Nostalgia said:


> Not sure if he's a fan of any women wrestlers


I'm a huge fan of Charlotte Flair and Becky Lynch. I also like Bayley, Mickie James and Paige a lot.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has been participating in Zombo's draft.
- Thought TNA sounded better than Impact Wrestling.
- Wants to see RAW/SD hosted in other countries.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Anna Kendrick worshiper
- Believes the wrestling died longer than 2007 and I do agree
- Joined 2012*


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

- Is evil

- But gentle

- Likes metal


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

- Joined this year
- From the UK 
- New York Rangers avatar 


emerald-fire said:


> I'm a huge fan of Charlotte Flair and Becky Lynch. I also like Bayley, Mickie James and Paige a lot.


Right. I guessed I would have noticed this if I read the wrestling sections of the forum more often. :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Seems to think San Andreas is the best GTA game
- Appreciates the beauty that is Bella Hadid
- Recently passed the 8k posts mark


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Hates sigs :beckywhat
Team Charlotte :sadbecky
Accidentally left himself some visitor messages :lauren


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Been on WF since 7 years. Is a veteran.

-Looking forward to MYC

-Disappointed Becky is not part of MMC season 2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Supports Liverpool FC
Fan of Christian (Y)
Also a fan of Jericho (Y)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is a ninja
- Has been to Paradise City
- Has a cross on their user title


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

According to CJ hates sigs so he's similar to me. I just have them turned off for faster forum browsing and so I don't have to see some annoying sigs that some members have. :shrug
Has nearly twice my post count
Whored out on rep


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Hasn't seen my Isla sig 
Loves to travel
Lives beside the seaside :JLC3


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is likely enjoying the Charlotte/Becky feud
- Would be disappointed if they give the cell match to Ronda/Alexa instead
- No longer rocking a Leanna avatar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Does NOT think Asuka should main event every WrestleMania for the next 10 years.










- Nadia van Dyne fan?

- If not, should read The Unstoppable Wasp.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Dolorian

Not interested in Brie vs Maryse :thumbsup
Is interested to see how far Rhea Ripley goes in this year's MYC
Lays the smack down on his food

Phantom

Loves gifs
Loves Asuka :asuka
Loves horror


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Probably a fellow Rhea fan
- Has probably pre-ordered Red Dead Redemption 2
- Been here for over 7 years


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Rhea Ripley fan.










- Mass Effect fan. 

I will play it, I promise!!!!!!!!!!!!!

- FFX megafan.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Asuka fan 
GOAT games thread poster
Location: The catacombs beneath Staples Center


CJ said:


> Hasn't seen my Isla sig


I can still see it when I click on your profile, which I just did. :cool2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Called me the "GOAT games thread poster."










- Should know that I will have that printed on business cards.










- His avatar is angry at me.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- American Horror Story fan, I gather?
- Would marry the Bride of Frankenstein
- Would only do so under the condition that it is MEW playing the part


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Now knows that I am an AHS fan and a Sarah Paulson lover.

- Should know that I want to see a buddy cop movie starring MEW and Sarah Paulson.

- Knows that MEW is groovy as heck.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has the most points I've seen in this forum :applause

* Enjoys the Becky/Charlotte feud

* Usually stops watching RAW/SD after his favorites appear*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was ninja'd.

- Never noticed.

- Kair--










Sorry. Watching the Mae Young Classic.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Ninja'd me

* Refused to mention Kairi

* Will never refuse MEW gifs*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Is on WF at the same time as me
- Should know that when I met Peyton, her Aussie accent wasn't as strong as it is on TV :lol
- Is close to 10k posts :woo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Always reminds me that she has met Peyton irl :mj2

* Said hi to her for me when she did, so we are cool :grin2:

* Not a fan of Renee in the same way I am not a fan of Dillinger :lol*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- May not like Meltzer's comment after his comment about his goddess
- Knows the value of failing
- Fan of the Miz
- The Miz > Douchebag Bryan *


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Thinks Miz>Daniel Bryan. I agree.

- Looking forward to Hell in a Cell, which is his favorite match type

- Likes playing video games


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Just said Miz is better than Bryan. Now 90% of the Forum is probably triggered.
- Doesn't like to see Charlotte & Becky fighting.
- Still waiting for Orton vs. Styles.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I'm not triggered.

Should know I don't like to see Charlotte and Becky fighting either. At least, not for a title. That's the rightful properly of someone else.....who will never hold it. *sigh* Asuka is the Stannis Baratheon of WWE. 

Is playing the amazing Spider-Man on PS4 right now. Not The Amazing Spider-Man.....the amazing, Spider-Man.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Will celebrate if Samoa Joe wins the title

- Hates Jeff Hardy

- Likes only Dean Ambrose from The Shield


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Knows that's not going to happen.

Is somehow happy that's not going to happen.

Likes overpushed, terrible wrestlers, which means he's far luckier than I am. So jealous. :no:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

They may be pushed but they're not terrible.

- Likes an underpushed and terrible wrestler in Bray Wyatt

- Loved Infinity War's ending

- Is waiting for GoT's final season


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Megadeth fan \m/
- Fellow Charlotte and Becky fan
- Several picks of Daisy Ridley have been posted on their profile


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

emerald-fire said:


> They may be pushed but they're not terrible.


Not to you. They sure as hell are to me.

Megadeth fan.

A Charlotte and Becky fan like everyone else, for some reason.

Hopefully not a fan of Daisy Ridleys Razzie worthy performance in The Last Jedi.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks Daisy Ridley's performance in The Last Jedi is worthy of a Razzie.










- Bought Deadpool 2 with actual people money...










- Should've bought a backup copy of Infinity War instead.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thought Daisy Ridley was actually good in TLJ
Hating on Deadpool
Posts a lot of weird anime gifs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I think Daisy was fine. Inoffensive. 

- Loves Internet Snarkster Deathstroke. 

- Not excited for Captain Marvel.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Thinks Daisy Ridley's performance in The Last Jedi is worthy of a Razzie.


It was. I was cringing every time she spoke. Her delivery was as bad as I've seen anyone in a big budget, major motion picture outside of Jared Letos Joker. I remember her being "Fine. Inoffensive" in The Force Awakens, as well. I'll never watch it again to re-adjust my opinion, because I don't want to see it again, but that's what I remember. This was BAAAAAD.



> - Bought Deadpool 2 with actual people money...


I saw Phantom Of The Paradise on Blu Ray the same day. Could've bought that instead. I made the intelligent choice. 



> - Should've bought a backup copy of Infinity War instead.


I don't need a backup. Besides, technically it already comes with a backup. There's a digital code in the case.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that you can never have enough copies of Infinity War.

- Didn't buy the greatest film of all time. Sad.

- Would've picked Lady Destroyer over Becky... because he is sane.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Loves Doctor Strange.

Probably likes rock music.

Dislikes Deadpool for some reason.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Located in Florida
Has a username that is probably Matt Hardy inspired
2377 posts


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Would book Bella Hadid to win the title on her first day if she ever decided to become a wrestler
- Knew when they woke up today that they would be making post #2569 of this thread
- Recently crossed the 8k post mark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Should know that you can never have enough copies of Infinity War.
> 
> - Didn't buy the greatest film of all time. Sad.
> 
> *- Would've picked Lady Destroyer over Becky... because he is sane*.


Only when it comes to wrestling, though, right? Not movies? 

Also, I have bought The Godfather. I did it a long time ago.

Should know I would not book the woman in Nostalgias avatar to be the womens champion if she decided to become a wrestler.

Should know I very much doubt anyone keeps track of what number the post they'll be making in this or any other thread is. I certainly don't. I made post 666 in a thread in this section a few weeks ago and I still feel uneasy about it. I'd have avoided it had I been keeping track.

Has a certain number of posts.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** 1 point away from 225k :wow

* Probably thinks that ROman should turn heel

* Not currently online*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Probably agreed with Payton that her and Billie should get Mattel figures
- Should know that I think it is not necessary for Reigns to turn heel and that I like his shades of grey character as is
- Loved bossing round jobbers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loves Roman Reigns like a sucker.

- Loves Charlotte Flair like a sucker

- Loves MEW like a champ.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Fan of Tim Burton's Batman films

-Loves Mary Elizabeth Winstead

-Must have watched Fargo Season 3 only for her


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thinks Harley Quinn is better than Deadpool
Thinks the Nolan movies are the best Batman movies
Thinks red is the best color


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Thinks the Supergirl TV series is terrible
- Just became a 9 year old member
- Is only a few title wins away from mutating into virus22


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Horror fan.










- Still standing by the Queen.










- Knows that Doug Bradley and Dario Argento were born on this day? Not this year tho.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Charlotte fan
Horror fan
Has informed us that Doug Bradley and Dario Argento were born on this day


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Still thinks I'm a Charlotte fan.










- Likes Carol Danvers... just not as Captain Marvel.

- Thinks Batman is an asshole.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Appreciates the greatness that is MEW










- Seems triggered that one is a Reigns and Charlotte fan :lol

- We would think that being an ageless entity whose existence predates the big bang they would be above such things :beckywhat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Black Widow fan.










- Thinks Call of Duty is pure jive. 

- Knows that Blue is the Warmest Color.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Too many gifs
Won't choose my actor
Likes comic books


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Voted for Kane

* Big Poppa Pump fan

* I think he got ninja'd in the "Name 1 thing..." thread*


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> ** Voted for Kane
> 
> * Big Poppa Pump fan
> 
> * I think he got ninja'd in the "Name 1 thing..." thread*


Yeah. You ninja'd me.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Didn't name three things.

- Sacha Baron Cohen fan. 

- Doesn't post enough gifs.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Didn't name three things.
> 
> - Sacha Baron Cohen fan.
> 
> - Doesn't post enough gifs.


oof


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Once again didn't name three things.

hno

- I probably should be doing the same to him, but I'm a nice guy. :aryep

- Joined the site last month.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- The font colour in his usertitle clashes with the dark theme I use for WF so I can hardly read it :lol
- Has a never-ending supply of Anna gifs
- Lucky 13k posts


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Owns 91 wrestling shirts

-I bet more than half of them are Dean Ambrose shirts

-Is currently online


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- Orton fan
- May like Charlotte and Becky
- has been over a year


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Fellow LFC supporter

-Loves Klopp's celebrations

-Braun Strowman fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nolan Batman fan.










- Watches non-anime tennis. 










- Likes Miz more than Bryan?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Has got a GIF for everything

-Fan of Burton's Batman

-Closing in on 20000 points


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- When he posts in the Celebs section, he doesn't just post one hot chick, he posts about 5 of them all at once. :lol

- Knows that Nolan's Batman Trilogy is GOAT.










- Knows that points are useless, and should have a purpose on this site.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- We worked together on Scott Pilgrim vs. the World. 










- Thinks Nolan's Batman trilogy is GOAT.










- 24 fan.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

The Fourth Wall:

*- Interesting gif you got there
- Loves Anna Kendrick
- Has her autograph in his heart*

PhantomoftheRing:

*- Ninja'd me
- Should recommend him "Kuroko No Basket" if he's into sports Anime.
- Loves Japanese female wrestlers*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that Anna Kendrick is my greatest rival on this forum.

- Should know that I am a Mary Elizabeth Winstead fan... because I love myself.

- Still not keen on Daniel Bryan.

EDIT: 

Updated his post. Wish I could do the same.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thinks he's Mary Elizabeth Winstead
Probably likes Prince of Tennis
Doesn't like Anna Kendrick


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

PhantomoftheRing:

*- You could always double post if the edit doesn't work
- Master of the gifs
- Likes rabbits in hats just Kung Lao's Friendship in Mortal Kombat II*

virus21:

*- Ninja'd me... where the hell did you come from?
- He is a specter
- Well, he is a virus, anyway*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ninja'd.










- EVVVVVVVVVVVIIIILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










- Located... IN HEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Lives in the "Fantasy and Games" section

* Sometimes visit the Asuka fan thread

* Whenever he is not looking for gifs to share here*


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Hasn't changed their avy
- Hasn't changed their sig
- Hasn't been as active lately


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has returned!

- His season is coming up.

-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has anime gifs
has gifs from a 30s Disney cartoon
Fan of Burton's Batman


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Spreading across bodies and computers
- Could infect you
- He could do it in many ways*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- One of the only threads I really see them ever post in.
- Uses a colour font that's very hard to read on a dark forum skin.
- Likes music that I probably haven't heard, and probably wouldn't listen too.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Gave themselves a makeover
- Was missed when they took a hiatus
- Will be missed if it happens again


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has took laziness to a whole new level.

:chlol

-









-









:Cocky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









- Is still Anna Kendrick.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Actually hasn't changed his avi/sig for a few days. I'm surprised. :wow
- Will probably change them now to trigger me.
- If I'm really Anna Kendrick, then I just had a kissing scene in A Simple Favor with Blake Lively. Living the good life. (I saw a GIF of that scene leaked :banderas)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I'm too tired to spite her.

- Just had a kissing scene with Blake Lively. :nice

- Just saw her face on a billboard. roud


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Should go to sleep if he's tired :lol
- Is now entirely convinced TFW is Anna lol
- Got lazy with the 3 things


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has 91 wrestling shirts.










- 90 have Dean on them.

- The one shirt without Dean depicts Roman Reigns... thinking about Dean.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Anime gif master
- Wonder if he'll watch "Kuroko No Basket"
- Should know that I've started watching a new Anime called "Phantom in the Twilight"*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Will always have 'metal' somewhere in his username
- Tends to stick to the Games section
- I remember when we had the same amount of posts! LOL :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Will always have some Ambrose in his sig/avi

* Joined about a month after I did

* Her most anticipated match for the Australia show is the 6 man tag*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Favorite World Cup is France '98. 

- Cathy Kelley fan. 










- Enjoys the sports.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Has a gif addiction :lauren
Probably uses this :asuka every chance he gets
One of my favourite new-ish members :thumbsup


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- I feel like I haven't seen them around much, and that makes me sad. A very sad TFW. :sadbecky

- Might like Isla Dawn more than Becky Lynch. :CENA

- His face if Becky doesn't win the Title soon enough:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Was the last person to give me a mention on the forum
Loves frozen pizzas from Iceland 
Also love cups of tea


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Is STILL just over 8000 posts :lol
- Probably likes brunettes more than blondes
- Got mentioned by TFW


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Changed of of her sig pics
Might be going to the Melbourne Supershow in Oct
Almost 17,000 posts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hates CW's Supergirl.

- Hates Two and a Half Men even more.

- His first Doctor was Eighth. My first Doctor was Strange.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doesn't understand how the My First Doctor works
Didn't use gifs this time
Might be exercising restraint


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paul McGann gif
Highschool DXD gif
Beast Wars Gif


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Did not post gifs. 










- Deadpool fan...










- Rightfully thinks Justice League: Cry for Justice is pure jive.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Little weird...

- His(?) obsession with Doctor Strange/Clea is creepy.

- May or may not be Mary Elizabeth Winstead.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Wrote 3 things about himself(?)

- Probably the first time that's ever been done

- Is Mary Elizabeth Winstead's biggest fan or Mary Elizabeth Winstead herself


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing:
Just listed things about himself
Admits he is weird
Might have developed a split personality

emerald-fire:
Posted before I did. I need to pay more attention to pages.
Points out Phantom has possibly lost it
Is fire colored like emeralds


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Late. 

- Did not edit his post.

- Needs to respect Jubilee, yo.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

@virus21

- Got ninja'd

- Didn't realize it yet

- Has nearly 20000 posts

@PhantomoftheRing

- Is a ninja

- Wants to see Jubilee respected

- Has got vast knowledge about horror films


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Likes Charlotte... like, a lot. 

- Had tomato soup recently.

- Loves the word association game. 

BONUS:

Asuka :asuka


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Post Asuka as a bonus
Jubilee fan
Admits his obsession


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Seems to enjoy magical superheroes.

- Just not the same magical heroes I enjoy.

- Is possibly THE biggest Stephanie Brown fan in the multiverse.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** First person I've seen doing 3 things about himself

* Must be bored af

* Should know that the sentiment is mutual*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Is possibly THE biggest Stephanie Brown fan in the multiverse.


Not that big, but someone must spread the love. Not like DC is going to.

Is board 
Possible as board as Phantom
We have all been there


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Trying to spread the Stephanie Brown love.

- Should know that is what I'm doing with Clea. Marvel ain't going to.

- Thinks G1 is overrated.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thinks that posters on this forum are a piece of wood for some reason.

Doesn't use periods at the end of his sentences.

Joined in 2009.

Doesn't think Marvel cares about Clea.

Is probably right.

Joined in January.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks Asuka is a great promo... in japanese

* Seems to be the only wrestler he cares about

* Likes some Marvel movies*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Marvel ain't going to.


Marvel ain't doing a lot lately. Like be readable.

Misspelled Japanese
Posts in green
Peyton, Peyton


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks I only post about Peyton

* He is mostly right, although I also post a lot shitting on WWE current product

* Would probably enjoy the latest gifs on the Peyton thread :grin2:*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> *
> 
> * Seems to be the only wrestler he cares about*


Well, you'd be wrong, but she's the one I care the most about, by far. You never talk about anybody other than Peyton, despite having other favourites listed. I at least do that.

- SANE, Paige, Harper, Cesaro, Zayn, Ambrose, AJ, Ricochet, Neville, Rusev, The Miz, Adam Cole, Billie Kay

- OKADA, Omega, Ishii, Shibata, The Young Bucks, Scurll, Taguchi, KUSHIDA

- Join Date: Aug 2014


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Hasn't seen my love for Ishii during the G1 or every time he has an important match.

* Should know that I talk about Peyton the most because, besides being my favorite, she is probably the one that appear the most among my favorites

* Reminded me that my favorite list need some updating*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Fixed his spelling error from before
Needs to update favorites list
Gives Peyton favorite treatment because she is usually around


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thinks that Peyton is on tv more than Dean Ambrose, AJ Styles or Paige. 

Needs to be prompted to update his favourites list.

Loves Ishii. Ishii is one of the best wrestlers in the world, so I get it.

EDIT - Oh FFS.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Virus:

- Fellow Godzilla fan.










- Fellow Zatanna fan.










- Thinks Watchmen is overrated.










Tyrion:

- Doesn't see the beauty in rubber suit monster garbage.










- Likes Afro Samurai.

- Loves Cotton Hill.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Knows Cotton Hill is the best.

Knows woman works, man loses his sausage.

Knows you don't give a toy without batteries.



> - Doesn't see the beauty in rubber suit monster garbage


Your own description of that proves my point.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that...










- Iron Maiden fan.










- DCAU fan.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Loves garbage.

Hopefully doesn't consider Asuka garbage.

Should know that Iron Maiden are the greatest band of all time.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Says Iron Maiden are the greatest band of all time
Won't watch any version of Darkseid not voiced by Ironside
Asuka fan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I didn't say I wouldn't watch any Darkseid not voiced by Michael Ironside. I just said they weren't the true Darkseid. Ironside perfected the role.

Should know the actor from Injustice 2 does a good job as non Ironside Darkseids go, but he can't match Ironside.

Should know that I'm right about Iron Maiden.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Should know I don't doubt that about Iron Maiden
Thinks the actor of Darksied in Injustice 2 did a good job
Probably doesn't have high hopes for how the movie will portray him


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Shippiest shipper to ever ship.

- Mostly ships superheroes.

- We do not share the same ships.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Should know I ship anime characters as well
Did not show his ships (outside of Strange and Clea)
I might not like his ships


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows at least one more ship o' mine.

- Harley and Ivy. 

- I may reveal more to him soon...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

virus21 said:


> Should know I don't doubt that about Iron Maiden
> Thinks the actor of Darksied in Injustice 2 did a good job
> Probably doesn't have high hopes for how the movie will portray him


He's not even in New Gods, apparently. fpalm

Although, the director is a fanatical SJW, so maybe that's a good thing. Nonetheless, I'm tired of DC pulling the rug out from under Darkseid fans. He's the biggest villain DC has.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Didn't name three things. :sadbecky

- Knows that the DCEU needs to start showing Darkseid some respect.

- Not looking forward to New Gods.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Did name 3 things
Is a Blondie fan
Has been posting a lot of Debbie Harry pics


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I'm getting bored of naming 3 things, because it's just re-treading bullshit.

Should know that we need to start a general conversation thread or something, in this section, where we can just talk about.....whatever. 

Likes Darkseid.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus:

- Knows that I am a Blondie fan.

- Should expect more Debbie Harry pics.

- Just as I will expect more superhero couple pics.

Tyrion:

- Ninja'd me.

- Wants to start a general conversation thread.

- I'm with him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I'm not sure if we can, since it's not a "game". 

Should also know I wouldn't want it moved to Anything, because I want it kept to just the regulars here. I don't want to turn it into a thread about Trump, Soccer, or anything beyond what we usually talk about.

Should also know that that's what the chatbox is for, which you don't have access to.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I will consider getting Lifetime Premium.

- Doesn't like politics... good man.

- Loves Goodfellas.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's worth it. It's only 10 dollars and it lasts, I don't know if it's forever but I've heard like 25 years or something, and you get to use the chatbox, plus you get a favourites list, for whatever that's worth. You can just sig that, but regardless. Also, slightly bigger avatars. I think there might be something else but I forget. Doesn't matter. 

Is using a double Clea avatar/sig combo, instead of an Asuka/Clea combo.

As far back as he could remember, he always wanted to be a gangster.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I may replace a Clea with an Asuka.

- LOOOOOOOOOVVVESS Charles Dance.

- Knows that Robbie Quinn is superior to Leto Joker.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

May (insert Spike Lee movie title) Do The Right Thing :asuka

Should know I've never seen Charles Dance in anything other than Game of Thrones (except for seeing a clip of that weird movie where he dances in drag. I think it was an Ali G movie, but I don't remember), but he knocked it out of the park more so than I've ever seen anyone do. I appreciate great British theater acting, and his in that show was the most perfected version of it that I've seen. 

Should know that Charles Dance has the rare distinction of being one of the few Game of Thrones actors who was offered the part without having to audition, since he was their first choice. I think it's only him and Peter Dinklage. Sean Bean was their first choice, but they said they did audition other people just in case they couldn't get him, since Ned was such a hugely important character.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Should definitely check out the British "And then there were none" 2015 mini-series, Charles Dance was magnificent there. 

- Thinks Marvel Cinematic Universe will go to shits after Avengers 4. Hard to predict right row really. I for one hope that Spider-Man, Dr Strange and Black Panther are good enough characters to carry on. 

- Thinks Mr Negative is not good enough character to be the mastermind boss in Spider-Man game, although he's been built up pretty good there. As far as I've seen.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I never said Mister Negative wasn't a good enough character, I said he wasn't well known enough. He's literally the only Spider-Man character in this entire game that I've never heard of. I didn't know the character, that was my entire contention of why I didn't want him as the lead.

I'll give Insomniac their due, the story is amazingly fantastic and I like his character, but I still disagree with the choice of him being the big bad. Although, at this point in the story, it's Doctor Octopus, although that doesn't apparently last.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'll do you both, I guess. :Cocky

RBrooks:
- Likes a lot of the same guys that I do, and most likely wants Drew to be a World Champion soon.
- Would like to see Becky & Sami do more segments together.








- One of the few members I've seen that is from Russia.

Tyrion:
- Really enjoying Spider-Man on PS4.
- Doesn't like the White Spidey Suit.
- Or the Iron Spider Suit.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Also really enjoys Spider-Man. Actually, show me who doesn't and I'll show you an insane man. 
- Has social anxiety to some point. 
- I wonder which level is he it Spider-Man right now... :hmm: mine is 34. 



The Fourth Wall said:


> - One of the few members I've seen that is from Russia.


There are others? That's news to me. :what?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Drew McIntyre fan 
Dean Ambrose fan
His rep power is ''making a name for themselves''


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Changed his avatar.

Doesn't give any sort of indication as to what wrestlers he likes based on his primary profile. 

Has an ankh as his usertitle.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Picked The Mountain over GOAT Brienne. :thelist

- Really digging that new Spider-Man game.

- Joker is his favorite comic book character.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Joined the forum to talk about Asuka
Is thinking about going Premium 
Talks with Tyrion the most


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

RBrooks said:


> There are others? That's news to me. :what?


Meet @tryptophanjunkie ;

Nostalgia:

- Knows that Phantom should go Premium.










- Would like to stick his sausage in Bella Hadid. :curry2

- Doesn't own a PS4, and isn't experiencing the greatness that is Spider-Man right now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Ninja'd me :fuck

* Should check the latest Peyton gifs in her thread >

* Was right about my favorite Peyton match, it was against Ruby Riott and she beat her with help of Billie. Should give a view, both girls looked pretty good there*

x6kjix4


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Supports 50% of the IIconics








Member of the super exclusive Peyton is Awesome social group :beckyhi
Has reminded me I need to go moderate the Peyton thread >


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

M:

- Was ninja'd.

- So. Much. Peyton.

- More Peyton.










CJ:

- Ninja'd me.

- Supports lass kickers.

- Booing the Woo.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Put Becky Lynch first before Isla Dawn. 










- Brought Leanna back.

:yay

- Has a great Avi/Sig combo. I like it. (Y)

Phantom:

- We both got ninja'd.
- I just repped him some Asuka.
- Hates Deadpool because he has no taste.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Repped me.










- Likes Deadpool.










- Still needs to get off my lawn.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Still doesn't like Deadpool :thelist
Has people on his lawn
Post Moe anime gifs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Likes Deadpool more than Harley Quinn. :thelist

- Does not ship Harley and Ivy. :thelist

- Needs more Harley.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably wouldn't mind seeing Peyton as Poison Ivy and Alexa as Harley "doing things" together

* Most likely thinks that MEW would be better than both in those roles

* He is wrong about that :grin2:*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Would like the IIconics to be the first WWE woman tag team champions
Soon will reach 10,000 posts
Location: Inside the Venus Fly Trap


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got a new avatar

- Likes photography and travelling

- Joined in 2011


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has had the same avatar for a long time
In fact I don't even remember what avatar he had before
Doesn't think 2004-2006 Orton was the best Orton :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- Thinks 2004-2006 Orton was the best Orton

- Taking a selfie.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Reminded me of a sig I use to have
- Reminded me of how much I liked that sig
- Accuses others of being celebrities


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I also accuse others of being ghosts.

- Mostly the ghosts.

- Like you.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Loves The Wasp

- Would believe a talking head

- Has fun in the Games section


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I love The Wasp... both of them.










- Nolan fan. 










- Also has fun here.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Doesn't rate Nolan's Batman films for some reason

- Might also prefer Jack Nicholson's Joker over Heath Ledger's

- Likes both Wasps but thinks Nadia van Dyne is better


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows that Phantom not appreciating the greatness that is Nolan's Trilogy is criminal.










- Has his username all in lower caps which slightly triggers me. :beckylol

- Enjoyed The Miz's WWE Title reign.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Another Nolan Batman fan.










- Won't make another film with me. :sadbecky

- Likes herself more than Becky?


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Apparently like me doesn't like Nolan's Batman films.

Has both great taste in comic books, and odd taste in comic book characters. :lol

Genuinely makes me laugh sometimes in some of these game threads.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wasp hater.










- Sandman fan. 










- Loves a good biscuit.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Upgraded his avatar from Clea to the vastly superior Asuka. :asuka

Just had to make it an anime version, though. 

Has an obsession with Japanese culture.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Jeff Hardy is his greatest enemy.

- Worships Asuka.

- Doesn't know how to feel about this picture:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Jeff Hardy is his greatest enemy.
> 
> - Worships Asuka.
> 
> - Doesn't know how to feel about this picture:


Let's say I'm a massive fanboy. I don't worship anybody but Jesus.

Anyway.

Is correct that I don't know how to feel about that picture. Well, I really do. They're friends, who cares? is my actual feeling. Of course they are, most people in WWE like each other, but as a fan/hater, yeah, it's weird. 

Should know I'm just glad they're not a team in the Mixed Match Challenge, so I don't have to root for or against them. If I had to choose, my likes always overpower my dislikes, so I'd cheer for them, but thankfully I don't have to.

Loves posting gifs and pictures.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sorry.

- Disappointed with The Castle of Cagliostro... because it's an anime film that has nothing to do with Doctor Strange.

- Loves anime as much as he loves Jeff Hardy.

- Not a Mister Negative fan.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't need to apologize. 

Should know I have nothing against Mister Negative. I actually like his character as far as this game goes. My sole issue was that he shouldn't be the main villain of Spider-Man on the PS4 because it should've been a bigger name, but, as it turns out, it ended up being a bigger name and Negative was just the set up guy, so the one major issue I had with the game has been dealt with. 

Should know I like anime more than I like Jeff, because there actually does exist anime that I don't hate.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Batman fan.










- Kevin Smith fan.










- Should NEVER read The Widening Gyre!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is right that no one should read The Widening Gyre
Should also know not to read that Spider-Man/Black Cat book Smith wrote either
Should probably add Spider-Man: Sins Past to the list as well


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Really hates Sins Past.

- Hates it more than One More Day.

- Should know that Lydia > Most.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** King of the thread

* Phantom king

* Like the one on LOTR The Return of the King*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Really hates Sins Past.
> 
> - Hates it more than One More Day.
> 
> - Should know that Lydia > Most.


Because Sins Past is god awful
Its is worse that One More Day
Lydia isn't that good. Not even animated Lydia

Mordecay:
Is sucking up to Phantom
For no apparent reason
Which is odd


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Was ninja'd
- Should type faster
- Calling out others


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- This guy

- is always

- here.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Didn't know that The Wasp is immune to Raid pest control products
- Recently changed their avatar to one of their GOAT wrestlers
- Closing in on 800 posts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Proud member of the cult of MEW. 










- Still tried to spray Wasp, which is not groovy.

- A fan of Lust... and the FMA character called Lust.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Has a new avy
- Which combines Auska
- And one of their gifs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks Auska is my avatar.

- It's actually Asuka.

- Still doing the Mario.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Probably knows that Ramona Flowers (MEW) is actually a villain in Scott Pilgrim vs. the World
- Thinks that the way they have been handling Asuka over the last couple of months should be a punishable crime
- Still doing some serious renovations to the foundations of The Catacombs


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- I don't always name things about them
- But when I do, it's about their(various) avy(s)
- And their lack of a sig


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Just memed. 

- Centered sig fascist. 

- Haunting.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Changed his avatar.










- I'll give him a pass because it's cute & it's Asuka. :asuka

- Isn't online right now. He usually is. :wow


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

why has it duplicated my post?


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

One of the nicer members on WF 

Liked by a lot of members on here

Likes Anna Kendrick , must have good taste in women :laugh:


Peace..


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Is a Geordie I believe
Eminem fan
Is dyslexic


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Good at art

Likes to put his opinion across 

From York ( where my mam goes every year for short weekend breaks)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Good lad (Y) & I hope he's feeling better.

- Is a fan of Seth Rollins. Good man.










- Has a cool signature.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Good lass.

- Still won't do Scott Pilgrim 2 with me. :sadbecky

- Still loves Deadpool?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Changed avi to cartoon Asuka

* Probably rooting for her to beat the IIconics in Australia :hmm

* Wants to make Scott Pilgrim 2 just to see MEW*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doesn't know I'm MEW.

- Actually wants non-Asukas to win. :thelist

- *Knows that it's not easy bein' green.*


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Lives in the catacombs 

Likes Askua

Has a sweet signature


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

From the UK 
Northerner
Joined this year


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Prefers Subway over McDonald's

-Likes playing GTA San Andreas

-Wants to walk with Elias


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Megadeth fan










- Loves Nolan in general.

- Will never boo the woo.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Probably missed Asuka's segment from last night
- Now we know that all the renovations they are doing at their catacombs is building an altar for the MEW
- Knows that I would never boo the woo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should boo the woo

* Finds the daughter of Mrs Foley's Baby boy really hot

* Was drooling at all the leather outfits the women were wearing last night on SD*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Definitely booing the woo.

- Also booing anyone who isn't IIconic. 

- Including :asuka.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Asuka would love their avatar if she saw it
- Should know that being a wheelman for the jobber is a very poor career choice
- Wasp mega fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I'm one of three Wasp mega fans.

- FF XIII mega fan. :mark

- Needs an anime Charlotte avatar.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is no true friend for any true friend of mine would know that we consider XIII to be among the worst FF games 
- Should know that we do not use wrestling related avatars 
- Should really consider our advice and stop being a wheelman for the jobber


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I'm trying to gain Ellsworth's trust so I can eventually kill him and put his body on display at a carnival sideshow. 

- Knows that Yuffie is the Wasp of FF characters.











- Revy fan.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Wants to see Asuka and Bull Nakano in a segment

-Not interested in Hell in a Cell 

-Has got a new avatar


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has had the same avatar since forever, and will probably have until the match happens for the Title. :lol
- Is probably looking forward to Becky vs. Charlotte, but also not at the same time because two of his favourites are fighting each other. :lol
- Probably wishes there was a way to use the 41k Points he's accumulated. :sadbecky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Wishes Becky vs Charlotte was inside HIAC, I guess

-Wishes the same thing about his own 41K points :sadbecky

-Doesn't enjoy WWE much anymore


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Making waves
- Currently at 2272 posts
- While being online


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

EF:

- AJ Styles fan.










- Has not accepted Shonen Knife as his new favorite band. :sadbecky

- Will soon enough.






MTG:

- Ninja'd me!

- UGH.

- Postin' and Ghostin'.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Got ninja'ed
- Likes Japanese bands
- Permanent resident of the 3 things thread


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has took another sabbatical from the Seth thread, and now I feel bad. 
- Has 92 wrestling shirts.








- Is finally getting a WWE Show in Australia, I hope you enjoy it. (Y)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- CM Punk fan

- Deadpool fan

- Actually hates the fourth wall.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Always lurking in here ready to strike
- Will forever be trying to get people to watch his favourite movies
- Came out of nowhere on WF, he didn't post much before



The Fourth Wall said:


> - Has took another sabbatical from the Seth thread, and now I feel bad.


The negativity is just too much for me now, so it's easier to stay out rather than cause arguments cos I support The Shield and literally the rest of the thread doesn't.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is right about the lurking.

- Will always support the Shield.

- Hound of Justice... not a Werehound of Justice?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Also believes that Asuka is the best female wrestler on the roster :asuka
- Would agree that Kairi Sane is the best female wrestler on NXT
- Would agree that Futurama ended perfectly


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Always finds positive things to say in RAW/SD threads, despite the fact that most shows are shit

* Still waiting for that AJ/Seth match

* Probably agrees that Seth would be better on SD than in RAW, where he is just a part of S&D Security*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Is only 130 posts away from 10k posts
- Like me and Dean, always gets people mentioning Peyton for his 3 things :lol
- Is another person using that annoying 'S&D Security' name lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Is enjoying the current Shield reunion :rollins :ambrose5 :reigns
- Would probably like to see Dakota Kai team up with Deonna Purrazzo against Lacey Evans and Aliyah on NXT next week 
- Would probably like to see Noam Dar wrestle Lio Rush on 205 Live next week if she felt like watching it


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ambrose Girl:



Ambrose Girl said:


> - Like me and Dean, always gets people mentioning Peyton for his 3 things :lol


- Challenge accepted. 

- Recently had toast, a banana, a salted caramel muffin, and some cheddar crackers.

- Watches Pokémon Youtube videos.

DammitC:

- Ninja'd me.

- Will not be forgiven.

- Fan of the GOAT. :asuka


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Managed to not say anything about Dean in regards to me :lol
- Got ninja'ed yet again
-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Counting the days for the Australia show

* One of the few people excited for some of the RAW matches at HIAC

* Hates the fucking Bellas as much as I do*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Also does not care for the Bellas.

- Thinks black-haired Becky is the best Becky.










- Thinks Arrow became bad. 


Oh snap! Didn't mention Peyton or Kairi!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Is proud of not mentioning people's fave wrestlers in the 3 things
- Has taught me that the Staples Center has catacombs below it :lol
-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is one of the many great members that have joined this year. :asuka
- Would probably have Asuka bury everyone if he did a WWE 2K Universe Mode. :asuka Roman Reigns would also be jobbing. :reigns
- Posted a hot gif of Becky. :becky2

AG:

- Is a sneaky, sneaky Ninja.










- Super Show-Down will probably be her favourite event from this Year.

- Will get some more shirtless Dean soon, I promise.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- I giggled when I opened the topic and saw he got ninja'ed by me 
- Always posts when it's evening where I am
-


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Enjoying the ultimate Shield reunion
- Happy that Lesnar lost the title
- She is going to the WWE Super Showdown*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fan of Iron Maiden and Black Sabbath 
Member of the forum for 12 years
Has had many previous usernames


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Would like to see Joe beat AJ on Sunday

-Liked The Legend Killer Orton better than any other version

-Used to go by the username rise previously


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

-









-









- = emerald-fire:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably has no interest in Hell in a Cell
Enjoys playing on his PS4
Sends some good gifs in reps


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is not funky enough for funk class. :thelist

- Knows P.E. is the WOAT. roud

- Thinks Becky Lynch is overrated.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Usually likes original movies over reboots

-Will be rising from the catacombs to watch Survivor Series at the Staples Center this November










-Absolutely loves Mary Elizabeth Winstead


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that going to a WWE PPV is a waste of money, but probably doesn't, due to his opinions lining up perfectly with Vinces.

Has now adopted Phantoms posting style of splicing gifs into this thread.

Has almost been a member for 3 years.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-Should know that my opinions don't line up with Vince's. I wouldn't push Roman Reigns obsessively and I would have delivered a Styles vs Orton feud by now.

-Is wrong about how long I've been a member. It's not even been 2 years.

-Currently offline


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> -


?

- Likes communication through pictures because a picture speaks a thousand words.

-Has got a new quote in sig

-Loves mystic arts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loves games in this section... and they certainly turn people against each other.

- .

- The Becky-Charlotte angle is probably breaking his heart.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - The Becky-Charlotte angle is probably breaking his heart.


It is.










- Has watched over a hundred horror movies

- Probably doesn't even get scared anymore

-Would be heartbroken too if Asuka and Kairi ever fight each other


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is upset over the Charlotte vs Becky feud for some reason, even though either person winning gives him a champion that he likes. 

Posted a Mcconaughey gif from Interstellar. 

Should know I'm very close to Platinuming the new Spider-Man game. Probably tonight.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Is upset over the Charlotte vs Becky feud for some reason, even though either person winning gives him a champion that he likes.


Not exactly upset. It's just mixed feelings one has when one member of their favorite tag team turns on the other.

- Is enjoying the new Spider-Man game

- Is from Canada

- Quite regular in this thread


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Shouldn't have mixed feelings and should be rooting for Becky because she needs it far more. Charlotte is set.

Should know the new Spider-Man game is hands down, one of the best games of all time. 

Is from.....Earth.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

EF:

- Haunts the Official Celeb/Internet Girls Picture Posting Thread.

- Loves the ladies.










- Loves the sexy slither of a lady snake.

TL:

- Ninja'd me.

- Diggin' the heck out of that new Spider-Man game.

- Wants Joe to fustigate AJ.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Was Ninja'd.

Should know I want Joe to win the title. That's all. I don't care what he does to him. He can beat AJ up and still lose.

Posted a gif of Isaac Hayes, who I only know because of one song. A song that's packed full of goodness and high in fiber...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- Wants Joe to be the champion. 










- Hates Mystique.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Shouldn't get his hopes up for Joe winning the title.

Posted a gif from Mean Girls, which I saw about a year ago. I think I saw it because it came up on a podcast.

Should know I'm trying to watch more movies than I ever have.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Smartly knows that Joe isn't winning the Title. WWE is long past doing things that make sense. :sadbecky

- Knows that Hell in a Cell is going to be a shit PPV. :asuka

- Will most likely watch Venom later this year. I must admit though, I'm kind of worried if it'll even be good. I have no doubt Tom Hardy shows up, he's a quality actor, but some things just bug me about it.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Likes Tom Hardy

- Would love to go on a date with Anna Kendrick

- Not looking forward to HIAC


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Hopefully also likes Tom Hardy? I mean, who doesn't?










- Is probably looking forward to some matches at HIAC due to his favourites.

- We should go on a Double Date. Take your pick of Becky or Charlotte (you can't have both, greedy), and I'll take Anna. :becky2 

Then we wake up. :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Fan of Friends. 










- Deadpool fan.










- Tom Hardy fan.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Likes using that Asuka thumbs up gif :lol
- Must spend half his time looking up gifs to post
-


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- SUPER SHIELD! :lol
- Is hoping Rollins and Ambrose get the tag titles this Sunday
- Joined the forums the same year the Shield broke up


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Should listen to more Japanese Metal bands
- 



- One of my favorite posters*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*DOLORIAN

* Thinks that Ronda is overrated

* Not looking forward to her feud with Nikki Bella

* Doesn't think Charlotte is overrated :hmm

EVIL GENTLEMETALMAN

* Changed his name since the las time I did 3 things about him

* Still loves music more than wrestling

* Probably would have hated All In*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- I haven't even bothered watching it, just to let you know 
- Sounds like a Bullet Club Meltzer Fuckfest for all I care
- Still rocking the green color
- Got Ninja'd*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Posted 4 things.

- Overachiever 

- LOVES The Blob (1988).


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- As an ageless entity has personally witnessed every event in human history, such as the founding of the Academy at Athens by Plato
- Asuka is probably not amused by the recent avatar change
- Is probably looking forward to the new Halloween movie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that Asuka is cool with the avatar. She told me she's a huge Scarlet Witch fan.

- Thinks I'm an ageless entity.

- Should know that I'm MEW.


And an ageless entity.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks that MEW is an ageless beauty

* Probably not a fan of the pokemon Mew though

* Maybe a fan of Mewtwo*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is happy to see Peyton alive & posting.










- This is probably how he feels during most WWE programming:










- I guess he gets to boss around Peyton if his usertitle is anything to go by.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know a few days ago, I was browsing online somewhere and came across this.










I had to screen shot it because my immediate thought was you crying when you read the title underneath the picture. :lol

Is posting using gifs like Phantom now.

Lives in the UK.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Has been around since 2004
Probably a bigger Asuka fan than Phantom :asuka
Probably owns at least one crossbow :hmm:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that being an Asuka fan isn't a point of pride, it's a burden being a fan of somebody this unsuccessful. I'm dead tired of being a fan of failures. Unfortunately, we don't get to choose what we like, so I'm trapped. 

Should know I don't own a crossbow, but I understood that reference. 






Should know I was fuming mad when I saw that scene unfold on the screen, because they cut the best part from the book, which makes the scene far more emotionally resonant. It ruined the remainder of the season finale for me.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Thinks the way Asuka has been booked since Mania should be a punishable crime
- Is enjoying the new Spider-Man game
- Joined this forum before Cena was being pushed as FOTC


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that I'm done the Spider-Man game. I'll still re-play it, most likely, and I'm not done with it, because DLC is coming out, but it's completed 100%.

Should know that I'm such an OCD freak, I specifically made sure that I never photographed Avengers tower the entire time I was playing the game, which is needed for 100%, because I wanted to make sure that the screenshot that was saved as my Platinum screenshot was a shot of the Avengers logo. I ended up jumping off the tower and photographing the logo in the air, and my screenshot ended up being an amazing shot of the tower with the logo visible, while Spider-Man in the Iron Spider suit is free falling off the building. The dive is a bit crooked, but whatever. The only reason I went with the Iron Spider suit is because that's what he wears in Infinity War, otherwise I'd have gone with the Civil War/Homecoming movie suit.

Didn't join the forum before Cena was being pushed as the face of WWE.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

CJ said:


> Probably a bigger Asuka fan than Phantom :asuka


Scoff.

- Loves Asuka, not Kana. He couldn't possibly be a bigger fan. I mean, it's not a competition... but it is and I win. 

- Knows that everyone is ripping me off because I am a visionary. #art










- Loves the PS4.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- We are not sure yet where they stand when it comes to GOAT Taylor Swift
- Loves Maniac Mansion
- Has been taking over the forums for more than 8 months now


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- "GOAT Taylor Swift"










- Probably meant Debbie Harry.










- Is forgiven.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has started to change everyone else with his contagious GIF posting.










- Still yet to convert Tyrion. :asuka 

- Got rid of his cute Asuka avatar.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

- Adores his Pizza.










- Has given up watching WWE and wrestling in general.

- From the United Kingdom.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is likely enjoying the Charlotte/Becky feud
- Has been on the forums for over 5 years
- Recently crossed the 2k posts mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Likes this person:










- Should hop aboard the Fiona Dourif Train.










- Thinks Nicolas Winding Refn is overrated.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Rocking a Wanda Maximoff avatar
- Should know that we already have our ticket for the Dourif train, the question is when they will get theirs for the Swift Express
- Voted against GOAT FF X...really...they actually did


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Expected me to vote against Hsien-Ko like a sucker.










- Should know that I just missed the Swift Express. Think I'll take MEW Monorail instead.

- Knows that Wanda is a GOAT.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Loves that weird character from the Darkstalkers franchise.

Loves Scarlet Witch.

Love Clea more than the other two.



PhantomoftheRing said:


> Scoff.
> 
> - Loves Asuka, not Kana. He couldn't possibly be a bigger fan. I mean, it's not a competition... but it is and I win.


That's like saying you're a bigger fan of The Rock than some Rock mark because you love Flex Kavana. :rock5 Has nothing to do with anything.

You're too complacent in your fandom, you don't call out the booking team enough. You even said she had been "successful" in WWE, which is absurd. To me, a bigger fan fights for their favourite to be treated better obsessively, because they know they're worth it. 

Also, I do love Kana. I prefer her in WWE because she understood that she had to turn her personality up for the American stage, and in Japan, she was usually going for a more sports like NJPW type approach, but I'm a fan of her, period. I'm fond of going back and watching her pound the crap out of everyone in her way, including men, and receive it back. The clown paint isn't my favourite (depending on the style), but I don't hate having to see her use her own ideas.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Podcast in sig is about Spider-Man game and Captain Marvel
Loves Kana
Thinks Phantom is to complacent in his fandom


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Stopped watching WWE

* Stopped watching the Arrowverse series

* Soon will run out of things to see on tv*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion:

- Should know I was joking and only made the joke because you said something similar not too long ago.

- Should know that I want better for Asuka, but it's insane to say she hasn't been successful. There are wrestlers who struggle to get booked for local shows. She was treated like one of their biggest stars for months, was undefeated for 2 1/2 years, undefeated on 2 brands, won the first Royal Rumble, won the Mixed Match Challenge, had a singles match at the biggest wrestling show of the year, and has been featured prominently on much of their advertising. Heck, I would say she was a success before she made it to WWE and she's bigger now than ever. She has three Funko Pops... she's more successful than most.

She has done far worse in Japan than lose to Carmella. Everything so far has been decent, if annoying.

- Still playing that Spider-Man game.

M:

-Ninja'd me.

- Loves Peyton.

- Loves Kairi.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> ** Stopped watching WWE
> 
> * Stopped watching the Arrowverse series
> 
> * Soon will run out of things to see on tv*


I watch most of my shit online. Screw TV


Thinks he was ninja'd, despite posting 5 minutes later
Should refresh the page more
Wants better for Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ninja-ing authority.

- Thinks modern horror is bad.

- Doesn't care about Asuka. :thelist


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Should know that I want better for Asuka, but it's insane to say she hasn't been successful. There are wrestlers who struggle to get booked for local shows. She was treated like one of their biggest stars for months, was undefeated for 2 1/2 years, undefeated on 2 brands, won the first Royal Rumble, won the Mixed Match Challenge, had a singles match at the biggest wrestling show of the year, and has been featured prominently on much of their advertising. Heck, I would say she was a success before she made it to WWE and she's bigger now than ever. She has three Funko Pops... she's more successful than most.


If you can't win the title, you're nothing. All that other shit is just noise. Title or bust. Asuka deserves better than being the Roddy Piper of the womens division. She's not an under acheiver, she shouldn't be treated as such.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Took Asuka out of his avi

* Replaced with the most nerfed character of the MCU

* Probably think that MEW would make a better Scarlett Witch than Liz Olsen

TYRION

* Probably waiting for the return of GOT next year

* Probably thinks that George R.R. Martin lazy ass should focus more in the books than in the tv series

* Didn't do 3 things in his latest post*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion:

- Should know that I know that's how he feels and I respect that.

- Should know that she's only been on the main roster for a little less than a year. She still has time to win it.

- Definitely cares a lot about Asuka and that's groovy.

Mordecay:

- Ninja'd me... right?

- Should know that MCU SW makes me :sadbecky

- Right about MEW.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should battle it out with Tyrion for biggest Asuka fan. :asuka I'd pay to see that, unlike HIAC. :asuka
- Probably watches shit films for MEW, just like I watch shit films for Anna. :aryep
- Should bring back the Asuka avi. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Watches shitty movies because of Anna, just like I watch shitty segments because of Peyton

* Always reps me with Peyton gifs :yay

* Never told me if he enjoyed the Ruby/Peyton match :hmm*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Watches a lot of shit for hot women
Thinks Scarlet Witch is nerfed
Still posts in green


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks Watchmen is overrated.

- Doesn't like Doomsday Clock.

- Thinks Doctor Manhattan can suck an egg.


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

- Likes Supergirl 
- 9 year wf Veteran
- Has read Art of war ?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Thinks Watchmen is overrated.
> 
> - Doesn't like Doomsday Clock.
> 
> - Thinks Doctor Manhattan can suck an egg.


I never said I didn't like Doomsday Clock



Gift Of Jericho said:


> - Likes Supergirl
> - 9 year wf Veteran
> - Has read Art of war ?


I haven't read it. I know some of the quotes. It is one of the most quoted books in history

Was ninja'd
Has Rhoda sig
Is the Gift of Jericho


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thought you did. My mistake.

- Does hate Sins Past.

- And Cry for Justice.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Would love to be sandwiched between Aubrey Plaza & MEW. :asuka
- Would probably be happy if this Forum was limited to just this section. :aryep
- Likes to pick signature coloured fonts that hurt my eyes. :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not entirely wrong about that first one... but I'm definitely not worthy.










- My sig colored fonts are too funky for "him".

- Can't wait for Venom.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that Venom not being involved with Spider-Man is stupid.

Should know that I've never really liked Tom Hardy in anything.

Should know that I don't have high hopes for Venom being good. 



PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Should know that she's only been on the main roster for a little less than a year. She still has time to win it.


It took Alexa Bliss 6 months to win the title. It took Charlotte 2 months. It took Paige one segment. 

They push who they want. It ain't gonna fucking happen for her. She's old as fuck, and Vince and Dunn hate foreigners and people who barely speak English.

Even if she does win the title, it's gonna be the B show title, and it's only going to be once, for about a month. That still makes her only the most minimal of success stories. I shouldn't have to beg WWE to give her something that she's owed. She should be headlining WrestleMania instead of Charlotte and being put over Rousey.

Regardless, the idea of it happening is absurd at this point. She lost her streak, she put over Charlotte, she put over Carmella, she was taken off tv and is now a low carder. How does that lead to a title run?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is preaching to the choir. I think she should be FOTC, but I know that isn't happening.

- Should know that I just saw Kevin Smith live. Nic Cage is also there.

- I can send footage if he wants it.

BONUS:

Should know that I don't think Venom will be good.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, nothing else is good enough. She's face of the company level. I expect better of WWE. Regardless, failing to win the title is not success. Having a winning streak like Umaga that leads nowhere and is only used to put over the real top star is not success. Winning some stupid battle royale for the first time like Jim Duggan that nobody remembers is not success. Winning in a college gym is not success. Winning in Japan is not success. Winning world championships in the biggest company in the world is success, and she's never going to experience that. 

Probably listens to Fatman on Batman, or as it's now called, Fatman Beyond.

Saw Kevin Smith live.

Has footage. I'd like to see it as long as I don't have to download it or something, that's too much work.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I see Smith live a lot. If he wants footage/audio, I can give it to him. I know he's a fan.

- Should visit California. I'll give him the tour.

- Knows that Venom looks like jive.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I'm never going to visit California. I don't have the means, and I don't want to travel to the States anyway. It's too dangerous. There are shootings every week. Not to mention all the natural disasters they have. I'd be paranoid as fuck over there. Blowing money I don't have on something as worthless as travel doesn't interest me, either, I'm fine here. I blow money on entertainment.

Should know I replied to his offer to show footage.

Sees Kevin Smith live a lot. Do you attend the Scum and Villainy cantina for Fatman on Batman/Fatman Beyond?


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

-Always pays his debts 
-Like Asuka
-Comic book fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion:

- I do go to Scum & Villainy for that show.

- Just some iPhone footage. It's a Q&A for a new horror-action film called Mandy. I know you don't like horror, but it's cool to hear/see Smith and Nic Cage. You may not want to watch it, but I'll leave it here. I have some Hollywood Babble-On I can send some other day.







- Should know that I was in his country in December... I stayed at a place called The Empress.

Gift Of Jericho:

- We've never interacted before... hello!

- Jericho fan.

- Ronda fan.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Hammers nails into his nose, or maybe sticks a drill/screwdriver up there - genuinely scared to ask which :lol
Is a fellow magic lover
Has met my favourite magician (which I'm massively jealous of)


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Rick Rude fan
Been here 2 years now
Regular in the :trump thread


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

For some reason makes kissanime glitch out to fuck on my PC forcing me to use Firefox
Is still my browser of choice
Should have an extension that prevents WF from periodically sending me to phishing sites


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that he doesn't want to know what I stick up my nose.










- Does coin magic.










- Blues man.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Tyrion:
> 
> - I do go to Scum & Villainy for that show.
> 
> ...


Come on now. Seriously? 

Attends Fatman on Batman, now Fatman Beyond at the Scum and Villainy Cantina.

Knows that Marc Bernardin is the GOAT.

Should ask them a question, so I can put a name and voice to him.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Seriously. I didn't even know we were going there. I annoyed my companions with Asuka jokes.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Empress_(hotel)

- Bernardin is a GOAT.

- Should know that I'm too much of a coward to ask anything, but you can hear me cheer for Robby the Robot in one episode of Hollywood Babble-On. I'll try to find it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Seriously. I didn't even know we were going there. I annoyed my companions with Asuka jokes.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Empress_(hotel)
> 
> ...


Well, I guess you win the biggest fan competition. You get to say you were in the Empress. ~_~

- Is too much of a coward to ask anything.

- I understand that.

- Although I probably would, if I had the chance, because Kevin and Marc are nice guys and wouldn't hold whatever stupid shit came out of my head against me.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, I guess you win the biggest fan competition. You get to say you were in the Empress. ~_~


-









- Likes that Spider-Man game more than the Arkham games?

- Hates Mystique... but he couldn't possibly hate GOAT Jubilee... right?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Lives under the Staples Center

* Lakers fan maybe?

* Must be bored of doing 3 things about the same people*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I like the three people I name things about, so It's all cool.

- Should know that I don't watch a lot of basketball.

- Needs a Peyton gif.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

- Makes posts way too quick, the Great Ninja.
- Is the Phantom....of the Ring.
- Likes to add gifs to his posts in certain threads that don't need them.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Should know I want to know who that gif is of with the coin effect (Bertini?)
Would play a Dr Strange video game until his controller broke
Would definitely want a Wasp cameo in that game if it was made

ninja'd

Is a ninja, who freezes people
Would not be happy if a yellow ninja showed up at his temple most likely
His brother is a shadow ninja with a weird name


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know enough about Jubilee to hate her. I know she doesn't interest me, so I'd probably lean towards the hate side. 

Should know that both the Spider-Man game and the Arkham games are so amazing that it's hard to pick. I think I'd pick the Batman games (except Arkham Knight) because I'm a bigger fan of Batman than I am of Spider-Man, and ultimately, I think that's what most people will probably come down on. They're both supremely amazing representations of the character and the world they inhabit, both teams got their characters exactly right. 

Each game has some strengths over the other. Voice acting definitely goes to Arkham. The Spider-Man actors are great, but there's no beating those animated series voice actors, as well as getting John Noble to voice the Scarecrow among other things. Just amazing.

Story goes to Arkham. Maybe that's just me being a bigger Batman fan. I don't know.

Combat goes to Arkham. I know this sounds like a good thing, but Spider-Man has too many options. There's just too much to the combat system. Arkham kept it simpler. Granted, I kinda understand that Spider-Man has more to work with because he's got super powers and Batman doesn't, but nonetheless. Not to mention, I much prefer Batman having a counter as opposed to Spider-Man having a dodge. 

Open world goes to Spider-Man. We never get a fully realized Gotham the way we get New York City. It's always in some quarantined section of the city, everybody has evacuated except the criminals, etc. Not to mention, Spider-Man allows for a full range of day and night settings, whereas Batman only works at night. 

Navigation easily goes to Spider-Man. As great as the Arkham games are, they lose replayability for the simple fact that the map SUCKS. You have no idea how many times I've gotten lost in those Arkham games and been dumbfounded about where to go next and how to do it. I've had to Youtube the way out of one of the multitude of maze sections in that game. Spider-Man, I knew exactly where I was going at all times, I was never lost, I knew exactly what I was doing. 

Collectibles go to Spider-Man. The Riddler trophies were impossible to find without a guide. Another downfall of the Arkham games. 

Costumes go to the Arkham series, because they had better costumes for Batman overall. Most of Spider-Mans costumes are utterly dumb. The problem in the Arkham games is, the cutscenes never showed them. You would play in a suit and then the cutscenes would show you in the default. Spider-Man always shows you in the suit you're wearing, so that's another point in its favour.

I can make a case for either of them. Not Arkham Knight, the tank simulator with the weakest story, but Asylum and City would ultimately win for me because of my emphasis on story, and the fact that I like the combat system better, despite my annoyances with the map, and the problem with costumes. If I had the choice of only having one series exist, it'd be Arkham, because I'm just a bigger Batman fan than a Spider-Man fan.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

- Probably has over 2 million posts, don't know for sure.
- Loves Infinity War.
- Arguably the biggest Asuka fan on this forum.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Always breaks the ice.

- Knows Tyrion is the GOAT Asuka fan. 

I'm happy with being the biggest Hikaru Shida fan on this forum.

- Will get no gifs!!!

BONUS:

Saw the horrible mistake I made in this post... now he must DIE!!!


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Really should tell me who the coin magician is in the gif
Was in England recently
Likes biscuits


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The Magician is...










Sorry.

- The biggest Seymour Goes to Hollywood fan in the multiverse.

- Warren Ellis fan.


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

- Good taste in music (Alice Cooper, Blondie)
- Strong point to post ratio 
- Scarlett Witch in AVI


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Off to Neverland
Has WCW era Jericho in avatar
Is making a name for himself


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Has almost 20k posts (Y)
- Quotes Sun Tzu in the sig
- The 21 probably means something


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loves The Shield.

- Not S.H.I.E.L.D.

- About to make the most bitchin' Shield sign the world will ever know.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-A non Asuka avatar this time.

-Still hasn't vanquished me yet.

-Probably isn't too pleased with Asuka getting a comedy segment this week.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Appreciated Jeff Hardy

- Wants AJ to beat Joe

- Wants Becky to beat Charlotte


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably wants Becky to beat Charlotte
Wants Orton to defeat Jeff Hardy
Wants AJ to retain against Joe


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- The girl in his avatar looks like Nicola Roberts who used to be in girl group Girls Aloud lol
- I don't know who it actually is tho
- No sig so prob has them turned off


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is familiar with Girls Aloud 
Understandably doesn't know who is in my avatar - as she isn't a celebrity or anything, just a girl I follow on Instagram. :lol 
Is rooting for Dean and Seth to win the tag titles back from Ziggler and McIntyre at Hell in a Cell


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows that the non-celebrity Instagram girls are the best. :banderas
- Should know that some of Girls Aloud songs are catchy guilty pleasures. hno 
- Hated PE at School, and did everything he could to get out of it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Should know Girls Aloud are my favourite girl group of all time 
- Doesn't post in Dean's thread anymore 
- Always celebrates when the weekend comes around


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

One of the most positive people on WF :thumbsup
Kiwi
Would probably like to be Renee Young for a day :reneelel


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

CJ said:


> One of the most positive people on WF :thumbsup
> Kiwi
> Would probably like to be Renee Young for a day :reneelel


Good old CJ.

Will be voting for Becky and Isla in 4 weeks. 

Did me a Victoria SIG that's never appeared on my profile.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Currently posting a lot about WWE 2k19
As he does every year before the new WWE game comes out
Which when released he might sell after a couple of months after getting bored with it


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Would like to travel to Northern Ireland

- Likes the A to Z Place Names thread

- Is currently offline


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Would like to travel to many places
Also likes that thread and has more posts than me in it 
May or may not know I have my online status set to offline so I'm always appearing offline :cool2


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is a sentimental longing or wistful affection for the past, typically for a period or place with happy personal associations.
A fan of something called Girls Aloud
Follows girls on Instagram


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Must have confused me with Ambrose Girl or The Fourth Wall because I don't like Girls Aloud and never listened to anything by them. :lol
Has a cartoon avatar 
I'm guessing the username virus was taken so he added 21 to it


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has never listened to Girls Aloud.










- Knows that PE is for suckers and reprobates. 

- Haunts the A to Z Place Names thread.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doesn't like Girl Aloud
Ships Dr Strange and Clea
Changed Avatar to Scarlet Witch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I am the last of the Clea fans. :sadbecky

- Ships, like, every DC character with another DC character.

- Except Harley and Ivy. :thelist


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Didn't list 3 things
Just posted a period
Must have nothing to say


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- He should check again.

- Knows that I'm incompetent.

- Knows that Sins Past is jive.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Ships, like, every DC character with another DC character.


Well they are in the same universe.

Posted more stuff in his last post
Seems to like 70s era slang
Feels that he is incompetent


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks the Kaine Parker version of Scarlet Spider is boss.

- Loves The Darkness.

- Thinks the Birds of Prey movie is going to suck


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Sporting a new avy 
- Just like I thought they would
- Was also ninja'd a few days ago


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Thinks the Birds of Prey movie is going to suck


Since its clear that its going to focus on Harley Quinn and not Black Canary, then yes. Fuck that noise.

Also likes Kaine Parker Scarlet Spider
Also like Scarlet Witch
Possibly likes Scarlett from GI Joe


Make_The_Grade:
Ninja'd me
Pointed out that Phantom changed his avatar
Hasn't changed his


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Now knows that I like Scarlett from G.I. Joe.

- Should know that I'm torn... I'm a Harley Quinn mark, but Birds of Prey should not be centered around her. They should've stuck to Gotham City Sirens.

- Jason Todd fan.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Started a new page
- Wasn't ninja'd. this time
- But will be again


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Currently posting a lot about WWE 2k19
> As he does every year before the new WWE game comes out
> Which when released he might sell after a couple of months after getting bored with it


Bingo! :lmao



PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Now knows that I like Scarlett from G.I. Joe.
> 
> - Should know that I'm torn... I'm a Harley Quinn mark, but Birds of Prey should not be centered around her. They should've stuck to Gotham City Sirens.
> 
> - Jason Todd fan.


Marks for the Quinzel.

I heard from the ghost of Christopher Lee, that he once saw you bang Elvira whilst dressed as Lord Summerisle.

Likes his women from the land of the rising sun.




Make_The_Grade said:


> - Started a new page
> - Wasn't ninja'd. this time
> - But will be again


Ninjad me

Never seen him anywhere else.

Makes the grade apparently.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Was ninja'd
- Unintentionally
- Is always quoting


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ghostin'

- Postin'

- Centered sig for afterlife.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Ghostin'
> 
> - Postin'
> 
> - Centered sig for afterlife.


I spoke to Boris he said you and Elvira were fangin and bangin all night. 

I spoke to the Wolfman he said Elvira was howling at the moon.

I spoke to Vince McMahon, he said he wanted you to have a 12 foot penis in your horror movie debut.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Gets people's hopes up
- Via notifications
- Is still a good lad though


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

New Day Forever :xavier :kofi
One of WF's shyest members
Owns an invisibility cloak :hmm:



zrc said:


> Will be voting for Becky and Isla in 4 weeks.


Might surprise you & vote for Nia instead.


:nah2


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

CJ said:


> New Day Forever :xavier :Bige :kofi
> One of WF's shyest members
> Owns an invisibility cloak :hmm:
> 
> ...


:lmao wouldn't be surprised if I'm the only one voting for Nia soon. Tamina needs to hurry up and come back. 

Calls Victoria by her slave name. 

Probably a fan of Amy Acker.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

CJ:

- Love Becky Lynch.

- And Isla Dawn, too!

- Started a war between Asuka marks.










zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- The last Nia Jax fan on Earth.










- Speaks to the dead.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Almost as big an Asuka fan as Tyrion :asuka
:sneaky
Has a gif for every occasion :yay
As dead on as it's possible to be without being Northern Irish :thumbsup


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Apparently is in a war

* Since he also is an Asuka mark

* Loves this thread and the 3 usual posters :lol

CJ

* Ninja'd me :fuck

* Probably doesn't like much these days because of my opinions about Becky :sadbecky

* Should know that, like him, I want her to win tomorrow*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Wishes Bex would pack her bags & head back to Ireland :goaway
Hasn't tagged me on a Emma/Tenille pic in forever :sadbecky
From the same country as Nolberto Solano :bow



Mordecay said:


> ** Probably doesn't like much these days because of my opinions about Becky :sadbecky*


You're allowed to not like Becky :lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Allows people to not like Becky.....unless they have booking power in WWE. Then they're not allowed.

Is big on redheads.

CJ may or may not stand for Carl Johnson.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thinks CJ is the main character of GTA: San Andreas
Might not be big on redheads
Knows how WWE don't care about Becky


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

virus21 said:


> Thinks CJ is the main character of GTA: San Andreas
> Might not be big on redheads
> Knows how WWE don't care about Becky


They care enough to make her the champion. That's more than some far more deserving people get. *cough*Asuka and Joe*cough* They care about her to some degree.

Should know that redheads aren't my major preference, but hot is hot. It all depends on who it is. There's good and bad across the spectrum. I generally like blondes the most, the same as Vince, outside of Asuka, who beats all.

Should know that GTA: San Andreas is fucking awesome. However, I wish it was re-made in HD and looked like GTA V, because playing it now with the stick figures is just jarring.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Also finds Becky overrated 
Probably cares little about Hell in a Cell
Realises San Andreas in HD would be amazing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion:

- Knows that GTA: San Andreas is flippin' awesome. I mean, it's no Donkey Kong, but it's pretty good.

- Not big on Harley Quinn. :sadbecky

- Should know that Cotton Hill is the current champion in the vs. thread.

Nostalgia: 

- Ninja'd me.

- Will not be forgiven.

- Finds Becky overrated. 

I do like this...

:sadbecky


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Was ninja'd
- After getting ninja'd
- Broke 800 posts


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I care about one match at HIAC. It's going to piss me off. 

Actually thinks Donkey Kong is better than an open world, fully realized version of 3 cities complete with amazing characters, adult themes and brilliant satire on 1990's hip hop culture.

Doesn't find Becky overrated because she was nice to him once.

*sigh*

Join Date: Jan 2013
Posts: 748
Points: 8,133


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

MTG:

- Too many numbers.

- Not enough monster/Clea/Asuka pics.

- May be a robot ghost? Do robots have spirits?

Tyrion:

- Should know that I do find Becky overrated, but I still like her.

Sorry, Becky stans. :sadbecky

- Big Family Guy fan.

- Likes American Dad?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Finds Becky overrated, but is still fine with her push.

Should know I'm not that big on American Dad. I've seen like 4 seasons of it. I guess it's ok but it's a step down from Family Guy. I never remember any of the jokes, they don't make an impression on me. I should probably re-watch it, if nothing else because Patrick Stewart is in it.

Knows I'm probably the only person on this entire forum who likes Family Guy, and yes, I realize there have been major problems with the show for years now and it's nowhere near as good as it was in its infancy. I still have a soft spot for it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I often put Family Guy on while I'm doing other things. It's not my favorite, but it usually makes me chuckle.

- Knows that Morbo is a GOAT. I almost picked him over Jones and Raiders is one of my favorite movies.

- Likes Jessica Jones... the character and the first season.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

One of the many people discussing Bex in here :beckywhat
American :woo
Loves old skool horror :ghost



Tyrion Lannister said:


> CJ may or may not stand for Carl Johnson.


It doesn't. It's my initials, *shit first name* Jonathan :lauren


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Claims he has a shit first name. Join the club.

Is a huge fan of womens wrestling.

Wasn't happy that his favourite MYC competitor was eliminated in the first round.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Was also ninja'd earlier
- Fellow fan of Family guy
- Doesn't care for me much


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Also likes Family Guy 
Not sure if he liked every series of Family Guy, I felt the show was great for the first 6 seasons then went downhill
Big Nintendo fan


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has become a regular of this thread. :thumbsup
- Is happy to hear that COD is boots on the ground again.
- Repped me with the Instagram link of his avatar.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Loves pizza, even when it's cold for breakfast....
Is correct, but I won't be playing it anyway :lol 
Has noticed me more often in this thread now but I'm still not in the top 10 posters for this thread


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Another fan of Family Guy
- We share the same opinion on it's seasons
- Broke 8,000 posts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Family Guy fan.

- Now I know he likes something besides Mario.

- And scaring misers at Christmas.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Loves it when someone puts the 70s as one of the years in the pick a song thread
- Would love it if Asuka were to main event the next 10 Manias
- Probably agrees that the new Mummy movie with Tom Cruise was terrible


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I listen to a lot of 70s music.










- Knows that I might betray MEW for Aubrey Plaza.










- Thinks FFX is as great as Aubrey Plaza.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Might betray MEW.










- Is probably annoyed I used a Deadpool gif after mentioning MEW.

- Is hopefully celebrating today


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Posted a gif of Hipster Deathstroke.

- Is also celebrating today.










- Doing the Batdance.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that MEW>Aubrey Plaza

* Likes a lot of old stuff

* Maybe he is very old and is an actual phantom*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thinks MEW is > than Aubrey Plaza
Is right
Should know that Victoria Justice > MEW


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thinks Winstead is better than Aubrey Plaza.

Is wrong. Aubrey is much more entertaining.

Didn't alter his profile for BATMAN DAY.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Likes Game of Thrones
REALLY likes Batman
Has been a member on this forum since I was a child.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that while I REALLY like Batman, I like Game of Thrones more. This is for Batman Day. If it was Ice and Fire day, I'd be making an effort to do even more than just decorate my profile.

Is a fan of Jules Winfield, one of cinemas most entertaining characters.

Is younger than me, which means I'll probably die first. Yay.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Already got all the achievements for Spider-Man
- Now waiting for Red Dead Redemption 2
- Believes neither Joe nor Asuka will ever be champions


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Probably liked my latest rep to him
Been here nearly 3 years now
Is hoping Reigns wins tomorrow


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is a web browser made by a shady Silicon Valley company
Plays like a champion
Is whored on rep


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-I use him more than IE.

-Should get a Batman logo for his Mod bar.

-Plays like a champ.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Will be both happy and mad at the results of HIAC tomorrow night. But more mad than happy.

At least you get something, though. I'm getting completely dumped on.

Has a Styles and Rollins banner.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Celebrating Batman Day

* Will be mad when the Iiconics beat Asuka and Naomi in Australia

* Although he wouldn't mind that much because it is a glorified house show and, if it happens, Naomi will eat the pinfall*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is wrong, I will mind that much, because Asuka, the person who *should* be the world champion and main eventing god damn WrestleMania with Ronda, has no business losing to two no talent jobbers, whether Naomi takes the pinfall or not.

Should know I have no faith in WWE to not have Asuka take the pinfall, either, since Vince has no respect for her or what she brings to WWE. Hence why she's even in this match in the first place. The match itself is a slap in her face.

Knows that Batman Day just ended, and with it, my profile has returned to normal.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has a new avatar

- Probably not a fan of the new HIAC structure

- Celebrated Batman Day


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is correct that I'm not a fan of the stupid red cell.

Will be one of the only people on the forum who is getting everything he wants at HIAC and won't be ranting about the show.

Knows my new avatar is way better than the movie will be.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Changed his avatar to Venom
has no faith in the upcoming movie
is from New York City


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Is whored out on rep.

Has been on WF for a very long time.

Should probably be given long service leave, or a car or something.*


Ninja'd


*Is also whored out on rep.

Has a pretty cool signature.

Has some custom made clothes.*


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

- Joined several years before me.
- Loves Supergirl
- Quotes Sun Tzu (cool guy)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*VIRUS

* Likes Victoria Justice

* Can't remember, but I think seems to like Kira Kosarin as well

* Watches most of his stuff online

RONNY

* Ninja'd me

* Not an usual psoter on this thread

* Most of his favorites are on the SD brand*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> *VIRUS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup









Was Ninja'd
One of the few people not to change his avatar or sig
not that he has to


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Likes Amy Jackson

- Has been a member since 9 years

- Quoting Sun Tzu in sig


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

virus21 said:


> is from New York City


I'm not. I just changed it because of the Spider-Man game. 

Should know that the Spider-Man game is probably GOTY. I did love God of War, but I think I was more impressed with this one. IDK. And we still have Red Dead. It's gonna be a good year for games.

Should know I started playing Arkham City again. I bought the PS4 remasters and haven't played them yet. Batman Day seemed like a good day to start.

Should know I'm listening to a podcast about Terminator 2 right now. I don't care about that movie, but it was this weeks episode and it's always a good listen, regardless of if the interest in the film is there.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks Aubrey is more entertaining than MEW.










- Has traded Batman for Spider-Man.

- Knows that HiaC will be straight jive.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- They seriously think Aubrey > MEW










- Loves Clock Tower










- Alice Cooper fan


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tend to agree with his wrestling posts
Has been on the forum for almost 3 years
Anime fan


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Has enough points to buy a house...

Whored out on rep.

Might be a time travelling car...



Ninja'd me.

Is a rep whore.

Premium member.*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lita fan
Maryse fan
Likes Rihanna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Another sigless premium :cry

* Apparently reps with instagram links

* Becoming a frequent poster here*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Bows down to no man but only to Peyton
- NJPW fan
- NXT fan*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Undertaker/Mankind will always be his all-time favorite rivalry.

- Knows that their Hell in a Cell match is the stuff of legend.

- Has attended Foley's show about it?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that the Foley/Taker HIAC is a terrible match. It's two giant spots, Foley laying on a stretcher for 15 minutes, then a chokeslam on tacks and a Tombstone. No good. 

Has maybe a 20% overlap with me in terms of what we devourer as our entertainment, at best. 

Should know that I'm currently practicing a very weird quirk I have, which is eating Cheetos with a spoon, so as to avoid cheese fingers.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I agree, but it was shocking for the time. That's why it lives on. It's one that I remember fondly, but I don't revisit often.

- Should know that we actually consume a lot of the same stuff as entertainment... I just venture into areas he loathes in addition to the things we mutually enjoy. I like almost everything he likes, just not as much as him.

- Is wise to eat Cheetos that way.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Knows that I know it was shocking, but still. It's not shocking anymore. I think we can let it go. 

Likes everything I like, but not as much as me, and ventures into tons of areas I hate. Hence, about 20%.

Should know that Daredevil season 3 is coming this year. Hopefully it maintains the standards it's set so far. Daredevil has been the standard bearer for these shows.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is 100% right about the Foley/Taker HIAC match. That match is praised for all the wrong reasons.
- Should try and beat Spider-Man doing a challenge run
- Would probably be up for another Iron Maiden album


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

T:

- Looking forward to Daredevil season 3. Same.

- Should know that I'm going to start Iron Fist season 2 tonight. I used to love the comics, but the first season was pretty lame. Heard this one is better. I hope so.

- Doesn't love GOAT Harley Quinn. :sadbecky

D:

- Ninja'd me.

- Loves Taylor Swift... not Debbie Harry.

- MEW lover.




Dolorian said:


> - They seriously think Aubrey > MEW


I don't "seriously" anything.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Still hasn't mastered the refresh button
Thinks Harley Quinn is GOAT :reneelel
Doesn't seriously anything


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that Mad Love is the best Batman comic and I will fight you.

- Should know that Harley Quinn >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Deadpool.

- Knows that I still haven't found the refresh button.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> I don't "seriously" anything.












- Is not serious about not "seriously" aything

- Probably loved Harley Quinn in Suicide Squad

- Can play and finish Clock Tower blindfolded


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dolorian said:


> - Is 100% right about the Foley/Taker HIAC match. That match is praised for all the wrong reasons.
> - Should try and beat Spider-Man doing a challenge run
> - Would probably be up for another Iron Maiden album


Of course I would. Although their newest album is probably my least favourite. 

Should know there's no way in hell I'm doing a challenge run. Those rules are absurd, plus I play on Amazing. I can't do Spectacular. Those Sable base fights got hard enough on Amazing.

Posted a Taylor Swift gif.

Posted something about a game called Clock Tower.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

D:

- Should know that being serious is for lawyers and turkeys.

- Should know that I'm still loyal to MEW... for now.

- Should know that Harley Quinn was the best thing about SS, but she's not the Harley Quinn I wanted.

T:

- Ninja'd me.

- Needs to respect Mysterio (Marvel) more.

- Probably will if he's in the video game sequel.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Realizes the shit show that was Suicide Squad
Likely isn't going to watch SS2
Should stick to the animated versions


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> D:
> 
> - Should know that being serious is for lawyers and turkeys.
> 
> ...


Why? He's a special effects artist in a fishbowl helmet. That's stupid.

Carnage needs to be in the sequel, not Mysterio.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that Mysterio has no time to waste on nobodies.










- Would rather have Carnage.










- Should know that I haven't played the game yet, but I have read spoilers. I'm pleased with the main villain.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't respect Carnage. :tripsscust

Prefers a villain in a fishbowl helmet. :tripsscust He uses movie special effects as his powers ffs. That should not work on a competent superhero. Also, he looks like Spock without the helmet. That only makes it worse. 

Knows this is what I was talking about when I said he and I only have a 20% shared interest.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Watching Iron Fist season 2 episode 2

* Should know that the season starts to get better halfway through the season

* Will never watch some Elektra show*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> ** Watching Iron Fist season 2 episode 2*


Luke Cage.

Thought I was watching Iron Fist.

Should know that Daredevil is the best Marvel series, although Punishers series had the best individual moment.

Should know that Jessica Jones would've been the best series, but they killed Kevin Thompson, codename Kilgrave, and the second season sucked.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I like Carnage... I just like Fishbowl Man more.

- Knows that season one of Jessica Jones was awesome.

- Also knows that season 2 is nonsense.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Knows JJ season 2 sucked
Most people have said as much already
Should be excited that Bullseye will be in Daredevil season 3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks JJ season 2 sucked

* Probably thinks that not as much as WWE's JJ

* Would start watching the Arrowverse again if they hire Kira or Victoria as series regulars*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> *
> 
> * Would start watching the Arrowverse again if they hire Kira or Victoria as series regulars*


I wouldn't because the writing would still be shit
No actor in the world could make those shows work
They are YA stories in superhero form


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that the dumb villain in the fish bowl helmet has far more chance of appearing in a future Insomniac Spider-Man game than Carnage, since he was referenced as one of Spider-Mans greatest foes in this game, appears at a costume party.....and Carnage never gets any fucking respect, so they'll leave him out just because. 

Should know I should be excited for Bullseye....but the actor looks very CW. I hope he doesn't come across that way. 

Should know I hope Bullseye kills Karen and Electra like he does in the comics.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not an Elektra fan.

- Should know that my sister would be disappointed.

- Knows that Carnage as the villain of a PS4 Spider-Man game would be pretty boss.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has a sister who is an Elektra fan
Is also an Elektra fan
Likes the idea of Carnage as a villain in a Spider-Man game


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that I'm disappointed in Phantoms sister for being an Elektra fan.

Knows that it was Kevin Smith who killed Karen Page. :asuka

Should know that I want somebody to tell me who the fuck this is: :trash

I see it posted all the time and I just want to know so I can never think about it again.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wants Karen and Elektra to die in DD 3. Karen wasn't bad. Elektra can fuck off though.
Should know that Kevin Smith is an overrated hack who's glory days are long past him. Kind of like Vince McMahon
Needs to know who that gif is.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that Kevin Smith isn't a very good filmmaker, which he admits himself, but I love his podcasts, because he's an entertaining listen. You should be listening to him and Marc Bernardin every week on Fatman Beyond. Bernardin is more insightful than he is, and even more entertaining.

Clerks is great, though...

Should know that I'm not a fan of love interests in superhero media. Just catch the bad guys.

Should know I doubt anybody here knows who that fucking guy is.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Now we know that they will Never run to The Hills
- Has rewatched the Gamora death scene a dozen times already
- Thinks they should just reboot the whole DC universe


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is definitely not watching Miz & Mrs.

- Master of Puppets fan.

- Knows that MEW would be a kickass Jill Valentine.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Keeps calling Winstead "MEW", which greatly annoys me for some reason.

Should know the Dream Theater version of Master of Puppets, musically, blows the Metallica version so far out of the water it's insane, and vocally.....it's embarrassing. Once you hear Dream Theater do the solo section, it's hard to listen to the Metallica one again.

Is not watching Miz's stupid reality show.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Probably doesn't like MEW because he considers it lazy
Likes the Dream Theater version of Master of Puppets
Not watching Miz's embarrassment of a show


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know it's not because it's lazy. I just hate how it sounds when you say it.

Should know I said I like half the Dream Theater version of Master of Puppets.

Loves Supergirl.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Does not drink alcohol
- Currently watching a super hero series
- Has given Thanos all their money


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

T:

- Probably doesn't realize that I used to be obsessed with B:TAS.

- Knows that Hamill Joker > Harley.

Even I agree with that. I've just been high on Harley for the last three years or so. You would've liked me better a decade ago. 

- Loves Carnage.

D:

- Ninja'd me.

- Likes Taylor Swift more than Mary Elizabeth Winstead?

- Likes Taylor Swift more than Charlotte?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Claims I would've liked him better a decade ago.

Didn't like terrible, old movies, terrible, old tv shows, terrible, old games, terrible anime, or prefer female characters to male ones a decade ago.

Doesn't like Taylor Swift.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I was a Joker obsessed, Tarantino-loving metal fan a decade ago.

- Doesn't like me now. :sadbecky 

I like you...

- Likes Justice League over B:TAS.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Should know that I was a Joker obsessed, Tarantino-loving metal fan a decade ago.
> 
> - Doesn't like me now. :sadbecky
> 
> ...


I like you. I just think you have terrible taste.

I have to be honest. It's not personal. 

Was a Joker obsessed, Tarantino loving Metal fan a decade ago.

How did the mighty fall so far? 

Is a fan of Becky Lynch, like.....everyone. WHY?

Should know I'm debating whether to look up the betting odds for tonight. I kinda want to, to save myself the time. At the same time, I kinda wanted to watch the Joe vs Styles match, and I know I won't if I look up the results.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I was kidding. I never use this :sadbecky when I'm being 100% serious.

- Knows my taste is just awful. roud

- Should know that I like Becky, but I never include her on my list in the Favorite Female thread... especially not with Hiroyo Matsumoto and Meiko Satomura as options.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I've stopped voting in that stupid favourite female thread since Asuka is treated like a loser who gets no respect, just like she is by the company.

Enjoys bad taste.

Thinks the sad Becky face is funny.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I just own my weird interests... I like what I like. Can't fight it.

- Should know that nobody chooses to be a Wasp fan.

- Likes Metallica... but not as much as Iron Maiden.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Biggest Bull Nakano fan on WF

- Changed avatar recently

- Jake Roberts fan


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Still favors Smackdown
- Fan of Becky
- Favorite color is blue*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks almost everything defeats wrestling.

- But not comic books?

- Located in HELL!!!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Watches 30s Disney toons
Harley Quinn fanatic
But not the movie one


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got ninja'd by Phantom

- Winning world titles, custom made clothes

- Posts great pics in the Celebs thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm too tired...

V:

- Was kind enough not to point out my nonsensical post... which has now been edited.

- Supergirl fanatic.

- But not the CW one.

EF:

- Ninja'd me.

- Knows I love Bull Nakano.

- Dean Ambrose fan.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Got Ninja'd
Should know that the Harley from the live action Birds of Prey show was the worst Harley
Edited post


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is damn right about Mia Sara Quinn.

- Should know that she is my CW Supergirl.

- Samus Aran fan.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Is damn right about Mia Sara Quinn.
> 
> - Should know that she is my CW Supergirl.
> 
> - Samus Aran fan.


Oh yeah. To be fair, no one on that show was like the comic book version outside of Oracle.
Also good comparison to Bella Zor-El
And who wouldn't be a Samus fan


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** In a back and forth with Phantom

* Fan of Supergirl

* The comics/animated series one, not the live action series one*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- NJPW fan.

- Probably likes it better than WWE.

- Save for the lack of Peyton.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Posted at 9:43am my time.
- Has changed his av recently but not his sig.
- Using purple font in his sig also (Y)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Enjoyed the Raw tag team title match despite the result

- Took a trip down memory lane to 2014 when Dean Ambrose climbed the cell with a kendostick on his back

- Eagerly waiting for October 6th


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Happy that Becky is champ
Enjoyed Orton/Hardy a lot 
Liked Hell in a Cell overall I guess


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Wants to visit USA
- Never seen the hype on Lashley, neither did I
- Has a cute avi


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has a cool sig 

- Waiting for Sami to recover and return

- Must have jumped out of their seat when Drew McIntyre hit the Claymore Kick on Seth Rollins last night


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Enjoyed Orton and Hardy match last night 
- Is a fan of AJ Styles and defends him as WWE Champion, which I disagree but understand. I can understand people being fans of Styles, what I can't understand is some people's love for guys like Lashley, Corbin, Elias. Total borefest for me. 
- Should probably know that I didn't watch the match yet. It happened live around 5-6 A.M. in my country, so yeah thanks but I'd rather sleep well before Monday's work :lol but it gets great reviews, I know I should check it out.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably agrees with me that McIntyre and Ziggler are the best tag team right now
Thinks my avatar is cute
Finds Elias a borefest :side:


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Your avatar is cute
- No signature
- Likes Black Sabbath :nice:*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Constantly changing his name :hmm:
Haven't seen him about in ages :beckyhi
World class Simon says player


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- His girl is now champion. :becky

- Still has all of his old N64 games.

- Hates it when some jive turkey bumps an old thread.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Was waiting for me to come online to name things about him. :becky2
- Just mentioned that Becky won the Title, and I haven't watched or care about WWE anymore, but I still think that's fucking awesome. :mark: Of course it fucking happens when I stop watching. :vince
- Probably thinks it should be Asuka in that position. :asuka


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is happy that everyones favourite uncharismatic, untalented redhead hack is the world champion instead of Asuka.

Knows that Asuka will never be the champion solely based on factors outside her control, and not merit. 

Will probably watch Beckys horrible promo on Tuesday.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is salty

- Hates wrestling right now

- Been on WF since 2004


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I have every reason to be mad when people don't win the title just because of their race. If Asuka wasn't Japanese, Becky wouldn't be anywhere near the belt. You're damn right I'm pissed. Pushes in this company are based on completely unjust reasoning.

Loves wrestling because Vince worships his favourite wrestlers.

Is happy Joe failed to beat Styles.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Is more upset than usual.

-I understand his pain and agony of wanting Asuka to be champion.

-Is obviously frustrated with Joe not winning the title.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is no longer my archenemy. 

- Went from my Joker to my Kite Man.

- Loves the Naruto.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has got a new avatar again

- Likes watching creatures crawl in search of blood

- Ninjas people all the time in this thread


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> -I understand his pain and agony of wanting Asuka to be champion.


No you don't. Becky has had a title run on her resume for years. Becky has always been doing just fine. Styles and Bliss and Rollins are pushed to the moon, too. You get everything you want. You have no idea how much of a chore it is to invest in a product that absolutely despises you. 

Anyway

Knows that I've hit a breaking point with WWE. I can't take it anymore.

Enjoyed Orton destroying Jeff Hardy.

Didn't want to see Charlotte and Becky face each other.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loves the Captain America MCU films.

- Knows the frustration that comes with being an Asuka fan.

- Likes Deadpool more than Clea.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Loves Clea

- Dislikes Deadpool

- Doesn't fully appreciate the masterpiece that was The Dark Knight trilogy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that The Dark Knight trilogy, though the first two films, and ONLY the first two films are great movies, they have major problems.

Hopefully knows the GREATNESS of Deadpool.

Knows that Deadpool has the same initials as Double Penetration, and I can't believe they've never mentioned that when they've referred to him as "DP" in the movies.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Is always straight forward on any discussion. 

This site's biggest Asuka fan. 

Love Mass Effect. *_


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Haven't seen them post in this thread since a while

- Glad Becky is champion

- Likes Roman Reigns


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Probably enjoyed Hell in a Cell a bunch.
- Is still waiting for Heel Orton vs. Styles.
- Probably won't update his sig until Becky & Charlotte are friends again.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that watching that gif makes me want to give myself a concussion. It feels like they're laughing directly at me.

Knows WWE still sucks, even though they gave him what he wanted.

Knows I hate WWE more than anyone on this forum.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Thinks wrestlers who have never won a world title are irrelevant

- Will probably stop watching WWE for a while

- Loved Infinity War


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_Is a Charlotte Flair fan. 

Also a Becky Lynch fan. :becky

Regular Celeb poster. :benson_


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is really angry with WWE right now. :asuka
- By expressing his anger, he's reminding me why I don't watch that product anymore. :thumbsup
- Knows that Spider-Man is one of the most beautiful games that has ever graced a Console.

emerald-fire:
- Ninja'd me.
- Disagrees with Tyrion a lot, and doesn't share the same favourites.
- I always forget whether he prefers Charlotte or Becky more.

BTheVampireSlayer:
- Also ninja'd me.
- Finds Camila Mendes hot.
- Thinks that Veronica > Betty.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got double ninja'd :beckylol

- Loves posting Anna Kendrick pics in the Celebs section

- Likes the Spider-Man game too


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

emerald-fire said:


> - Thinks wrestlers who have never won a world title are irrelevant


I don't think, I know. You don't agree?

______

Doesn't watch WWE, even though Becky is the champion, which is what he wanted.

Is taunting me with that Asuka smiley, even though he doesn't intend to.

Loves Spider-Man on PS4 and knows it's GOTY.

EDIT - Probably doesn't agree with my stance on world champions. Somehow.

Has a small avatar.

Didn't get double Ninja'd.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't think, I know. You don't agree?
> .


No. I don't think the likes of Roddy Piper and Jake Roberts are irrelevant.

- Hates Vince McMahon

- Wrongly thinks I agree with Vince's booking decisions 

- Deadpool fan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

emerald-fire said:


> No. I don't think the likes of Roddy Piper and Jake Roberts are irrelevant.
> 
> - Hates Vince McMahon
> 
> ...


Is wrong about Piper, Jake and all the other failures of that ilk like Asuka and Joe who had their careers wasted. 

Doesn't agree with Vince's booking decisions even though all his favourites are top stars. Go figure. I guess it's never enough.

Will agree with Charlotte beating Rousey in the main event of WM 35, though.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Fan of the AMAZING & SPECTACULAR new Spider-Man video game

Likes Asuka

Seems disillusioned with WWE (don't blame him/her)


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_ @Tyrion Lannister ;
Ninja'd me.

Is pretty much angry about what WWE is doing with Asuka.

Is one of my favorite posters on this site.
@SayWhatAgain! ;

Ninja'd me as well. 

Has a interesting signature. 

Has been here for two years. 
@emerald-fire ;

Randy Orton Fan.

Happy that AJ Styles retained his title last night.

Probably enjoying the feud between Becky/Charlotte._


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got double ninja'd

- Posts amazing pics in the Celebs thread

- Probably wishes Becky accepted Charlotte's handshake


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Now knows I'm a guy.

Should know I've had to deal with most of my favourite wrestlers continually being buried since 2007. Nobody's had to deal with WWE shoving more shit in their face than I have. Nobody. After last night with Becky being awarded the title after they wouldn't give it to Asuka, and Joe "winning" the title but not actually winning it, I've just snapped. 

Knows I'm getting too worked up over something as stupid as WWE.

EDIT - ~_______________________________________~

Join Date: Jan 2017
Posts: 2,320
Points: 42,420


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows this thread is all about getting ninja'd. hno
- Thinks Venom is going to suck probably.
- Hasn't liked Tom Hardy in anything.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

This sites number 1 Anna Kendrick fan. 

Watched all of her P Perfect movies. 

All around a intelligent wrestling poster.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*- Fan of scarlet letters.
*
- Charisma Carpenter And Ashley Benson fan!!

- Slayer of vampires.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that I couldn't tell you a single thing that's happened on Raw tonight if you put a gun to my head.

Seems to be a Charisma Carpenter and Ashley Benson fan, judging by his enthusiasm in saying that.....!!

Likes vampire lore.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I am a !! fan.

- Doesn't seem to be big on vampires.

- Is big on Carnage.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- He likes vampires
- He IS A vampire
- Loves the taste of blood*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is no pain in my neck.

- Will not be ordering the stake.

- Has no need for garlic.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Join Date: Jan 2018
Location: The catacombs beneath Staples Center
Posts: 836



PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Doesn't seem to be big on vampires.


I like vampires, but there are only two stories about vampires that were filmed after 1960. Blade and the Castlevania Netflix series (Twilight obviously isn't about real vampires). I'm sorry, but I hate really old, black and white films. I just hate them. Vampires went the way of the Western, they're relics of a different time. I like both genres, but I can't abide all that old shit.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hasn't seen Near Dark?

- Might like that.

- Should know that it's basically a vampire western and it came out in 1987.


Tarantino LOVES that one.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Join Date: Jan 2018
Location: The catacombs beneath Staples Center
Posts: 836

There's probably very little crossover between what movies I would enjoy watching and what movies Tarantino would enjoy watching. This is Tarantinos list of the greatest movies of all time.



> The Good, the Bad and the Ugly (Sergio Leone, 1966)
> Rio Bravo (Howard Hawks, 1959)
> Taxi Driver (Martin Scorsese, 1976)
> His Girl Friday (Howard Hawks, 1940)
> ...


Does that sound like me?

However, 1987, right in line with my timeframe. Vampire western, seems possible I might like it. I'll see if it's on Netflix or Prime. I guarantee it's not.....


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

1. Obsessed with Asuka (good pick to be obsessed with though)
2. Someone with good taste in pro wrestlers (Likes Asuka, Bray, KO, Joe, etc., so do I)
3. Holds the awful opinion that pro wrestlers who aren't champions have accomplished nothing in the industry


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

T:

- Should know that I almost didn't include that Tarantino bit.

- Knows that Tarantino adores everything... like me.

- My Fellow Americans fan.

P:

- Ninja'd me.

- First time I've seen this poster here. Hi.

- Asuka/Bray/Joe fan.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Loving the Spiderman game

* Looking forward for Red Dead Redemption 2

* Salty about the HIAC results last night*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_Peyton Royce number one fan here. 

One half of the Iconics here. 

Has a good taste in talent._


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Supports Peyton Royce 

Chill asf 

Man United fan (Probably yells Jose out after every loss)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Has a username I can't make sense of.

Is from the UK.

Favourite wrestler is Seth Rollins.



Psychosocial said:


> 1. Obsessed with Asuka (good pick to be obsessed with though)


It's actually the worst pick imaginable, because it's a gigantic burden to be so invested in such a failure. 

I wish I got to "pick" who I liked. I'd pick all the garbage they push and be a lot happier. 



> 3. Holds the awful opinion that pro wrestlers who aren't champions have accomplished nothing in the industry


Not champions. *WORLD* champions. Wade Barrett is not successful because he held the IC title. And it's the correct opinion to have.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Should check out Japanese Metal bands like Anthem... THEY FUCKING RULE!!!
- Asuka lover
- Can he blamed?*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Has a username I can't make sense of.
> 
> Is from the UK.
> 
> ...


My username is named after James Tavernier who plays for Rangers FC, he's nicknamed the Blue Cafu 

Just to help you out buddy


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_Seth Rollins fan.

Supports Kenny Omega. 

Is from the United Kingdom.  _


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Happy to see Becky win last night

* One of the few IIconics fan here besides me

* Last person to do 3 things about me*


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

1. Has a good taste in women judging by his Peyton fandom
2. Possesses one of the sig pictures that I enjoy looking at when he posts
3. Has a crazy amount of points (don't even know how those come about)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ffsBlueCafu said:


> My username is named after James Tavernier who plays for Rangers FC, he's nicknamed the Blue Cafu
> 
> Just to help you out buddy


Thanks for that.

_____

Should know I don't follow sports to any degree.

Should know I used to moderately follow the NBA, MLB and the CFL, but not the NFL, around like 97-98. Then I just stopped.

Should know I've always hated hockey, despite being Canadian.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Doesn't like hockey
- Fan of Thanos
- Marvel fan *


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I prefer DC to Marvel, but DC SUCKS and doesn't give me any opportunity to geek out over them, because they're the WWE of comic book companies. They wouldn't know their ass from a hole in the ground.

Loves the heavy musics.

His favourite match of all time is a match I don't like at all.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Fellow Epica fan \m/
- Knows Simone Simons is the GOAT female singer
- We don't know what their favorite Epica album is, however


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Fellow Reigns fan. 

Has a great avatar. 

Amazing poster. *_


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know my favourite Epica album is Consign To Oblivion.






Magic.

Should know I didn't get ninja'd, because I checked before I sent this post.

Likes Buffy.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Oooooooooooooooooooooh!!! EPICA!!!!
- Should know my favorite song from them is Kingdom of Heaven... 13 minutes of music bliss
- FUCK IT!!!




*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I actually bought Ridley Scotts movie called Kingdom of Heaven a few days ago. I've never seen it. The reason I did this is because it was very cheap on Blu Ray. It had the directors cut. Supposedly, the theatrical cut is terrible, but the directors cut is amazing. This is what I've heard. So I'll be watching the directors cut, when I finally see it. Apparently, the theatrical cut, from what I remember hearing, was jumbled up because the studio cut a lot of things out of the film that were necessary parts of the story, so nothing made sense. I may have to Google theatrical vs directors cut and see what was said about it.

His favourite Epica song is Kingdom of Heaven.

Should know I will not be going to the Kingdom of Heaven when I die.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Should know if you like Epica, you might like Kamelot
Cool that you like Epica in the first place
It means you have taste


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I love Epica.

- Even though they didn't form in the late 60s or early 70s.

- May be shocked by this.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Who doesn't love Epica? THEY ARE EPICA!!! Saw them live, TWICE!!!
- They performed Kingdom of Heaven Live... that was..... :banderas: sorry can't find the word for it.
- Likes METAL







*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Appreciates the awesomeness that is Simone Simons
- Highly recommends the anime Perfect Blue
- Is continuing their plan to take over the forums as we speak


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- KNOWS TOO MUCH.










- Has seen Perfect Blue? 

- If not, they should give it a try. It's essentially an animated giallo movie.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- PERFECT FUCKING BLUE!!!!
- Every human being MUST watch Perfect Blue
- However, the scariest fucking character in all of cinema... is this fucker:








*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes Perfect Blue is awesome
Everyone should watch it yes
T-1000 is scary, but not the scariest


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Earth's mightiest Victoria Justice fan.

- Knows that Perfect Blue kicks ass.

- Should know that I think we should turn this thread into the Perfect Blue Appreciation Thread.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Earth's mightiest Victoria Justice fan.
> 
> - Knows that Perfect Blue kicks ass.
> 
> - Should know that I think we should turn this thread into the Perfect Blue Appreciation Thread.


Well VJ's agents certainly aren't considering the crap she's been in
If you want a Perfect Blue thread, make one. Dragonball has one
If you want a even bigger mind screw anime, watch Serial Experiments Lain


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Serial Experiments Lain is awesome.

- Has seen Paranoia Agent?

- Should know that THIS thread has to be the Perfect Blue Appreciation Thread.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Knows that Serial Experiments Lain is awesome.
> 
> - Has seen Paranoia Agent?
> 
> - Should know that THIS thread has to be the Perfect Blue Appreciation Thread.


I have seen Paranoia Agent. Didn't care for it. 
Should watch Steins;Gate and Death Parade 
Hasn't explained why this should be a Perfect Blue thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I will check them out.

- Has not watched any Lupin III.

- No explanation is needed.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Agrees that Asuka should stay away from Naomi
- Probably agrees that the MEW / TAY question is impossible to answer
- Would never vote against Darkstalkers III in the video game thread even if it means voting against GOAT Final Fantasy X


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I would pick Darkstalkers 3 over my own mother.










- Should know that MEW expressed interest in playing The Wasp back when Edgar Wright was attached to Ant-Man.

- Knows that it didn't happen because life is pain. That's also why Asuka and Naomi are a team.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Has been going strong
- Is learning about others
- Has already changed their avy


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Cool avatar

Loves Pokemon 

Is shy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

MTG:

- Knows the magic of learning.










- Getting ready to haunt some houses.

- The announcement of Luigi's Mansion 3 has made him sad. :sadbecky.

ffsBlueCafu:

- Ninja'd me.

- First time I've named things about this person.










- Located in the UK.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Has a massive library of anime gifs
- Nobody knows how they would react if Yuffie and Lulu were ever playable characters in Darkstalkers 3
- Tends to get Ninja'd because they forget about the refresh button


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I don't believe in the refresh button.

- Epic Epica fan.

- Should know that I hate MCU Wasp because she should've been MEW.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Was ninja'd
- Again
- And is constantly


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Likes anime

* Likes japanese wrestlers

* Seems to be into japanese culture in general*


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- South American, apparently
- Is into Aussie ladies
- Is so close to 10,000 posts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows Jurassic Park is a cool movie

- Loves King Kong

- Master of GIFs


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Has not changed
- Has been busy
- Almost finished their 2nd year


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Still has the same avvy.
Still has the same sig.
Is a wheelman for James Ellsworth.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

MTG:

- Is shy.

- And a guy.

- Shy Guy.










Kirk:

- Ninja'd me.

- Has returned.

-


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Ninja'd
- Switching gears
- Is online


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ghost?

- Robot?

- Both?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Was there when Rome fell
- Has gone astray and is currently lost in Aubrey's Plaza
- Here is hoping they find their way back to TAY Land in a MEW Express


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I taught Nero how to fiddle.

- Should know that I would never betray Aubrey for TAY.

- Tried to save me from the Dark Side. Failed.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

virus21 said:


> Should know if you like Epica, you might like Kamelot



























We've met. (Y)

_____

Keeps talking about somebody whos name is shortened to TAY.

Fan of Aubrey Plaza.

Knows the Captain Marvel trailer sucked and that film is likely to be Marvels first serious misfire.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that TAY is Taylor Swift.

- Should know that Aubrey Plaza is her superior.

- Knows that Captain Marvel looks pretty... not good.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Needs to get their act together when it comes to TAY










- Disappointed by Captain Marvel so far

- Knew before the beginning of time that they would make post #3089 on this thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- Knows that I see all... but few see me. :sadbecky

- Should renounce TAY and join me in Aubrey's Plaza. You will be eternal... like Aubrey.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Loves Aubrey Plazas delightfully weird charm. 

Should know that I just watched a story on Aubrey Plaza the other day about how she plays on some obscure womens basketball team. 

Knows that Spider-Man is afraid of The Joker.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Thinks Venom not being a part of Spider-Man is dumb.
- Has already finished Spider-Man on PS4, and will probably buy the DLC.
- Has added 'Fuck wrestling' to his sig :JLC3


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes tropical twist 7up
Likes AC/DC
But not as much as he likes his GOAT band Iron Maiden

Edit: 

Last repped me a creepy Bella gif :lol
Often posts about what he's eating 
PS4 fan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Fourth Wall said:


> - Thinks Venom not being a part of Spider-Man is dumb.
> - Has already finished Spider-Man on PS4, and will probably buy the DLC.
> - Has added 'Fuck wrestling' to his sig :JLC3


It's already bought.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Quoted someone
- Must know about the Game of Thrones prequel movies that are happening
- Predator fan*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

MUSIC IS LIFE!! 
Thinks wrestling died in 2017
Location: The 0.75 Gate of Hell


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Loves Kara Zor-El from Superman TAS.

Quotes the author of The Art of War.

Has a usertitle in bold and italics.



The Evil GentleMETALman said:


> *- Predator fan*


You couldn't be more wrong. I fucking hate Predator. That's just the subject of this weeks episode of the GOAT podcast, The Weekly Planet. I'm sick of hearing James and Mason talk about it, quite frankly.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Hates Predator










- Has already bought the Spidey DLC. :JLC3

- Has to explain the thumbnails in the Weekly Planet videos because they don't always match his tastes. :lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Fellow Comic fan
Posted a cool GTA fan art in the pic thread
Likes Predator?


Tyrion Lannister said:


> Loves Kara Zor-El from Superman TAS.


Its the version that made me love the character. Which is why that "Thing" in the CW show pisses me off.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Recognizes that the TAS versions are the correct versions and all deviations should be scorned.

Hates Kara Zor-El as portrayed by Melissa Benoist.

Still shouldn't hate her as much as Felicity, because Felicity is the legit WOAT.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Recognizes that the TAS versions are the correct versions and all deviations should be scorned.
> 
> Hates Kara Zor-El as portrayed by Melissa Benoist.
> 
> Still shouldn't hate her as much as Felicity, because Felicity is the legit WOAT.


Pretty much any female in the Arrowverse other that Sara and Thea are pretty crap.

Hates The Predator
This confuses me
Unless its the new movie


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Refers to the Supergirl CW show as "that thing"

* Because I don't think he would talk like that about Melissa Benoist

* Changed his sig/avi*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> ** Refers to the Supergirl CW show as "that thing"
> 
> * Because I don't think he would talk like that about Melissa Benoist
> 
> * Changed his sig/avi*


I meant the character. Benosit does what she can with the crap she is given, which is about anyone can do with the level writing that show has.
I have no personal hate for her at all as she's done nothing to warrant it
And yes I did.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- Probably likes philosophy
- Despite being a member for 9 years, never bothered to go premium
- Just informed me that Thea is still alive, which is cool to now. I quit the arrowverse 2 years ago.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Quit the Arrowverse two years ago.

Is thrilled that we have an awful, undeserving womens champion.

Fan of Tommaso Ciampa.



virus21 said:


> Pretty much any female in the Arrowverse other that Sara and Thea are pretty crap.
> 
> Hates The Predator
> This confuses me
> Unless its the new movie


I've only seen the original 1987 Predator directed by John McTiernan and starring Arnold Schwarzeneggar, Carl Weathers, Jesse Ventura, etc. I didn't like the film. I found it dull, nothing ever happened. It felt like a bunch of soldiers doing nothing, talking in the jungle for 2 hours. You don't even see the Predator until like the last 20 minutes.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

J'onn J'onzz:

- Appreciates the greatness that is Perfect Blue.










- Akira fan.










- Batman fan.










Tyrion:

- Ninja'd me.

- Doesn't like Predator.

- Doesn't like Alien.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Yet another new avy
- But the same sig
- Is still at work, however


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Appears out of nowhere.

- To name things about me.

- Definitely haunting me.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** A haunted phantom

* New manga avi

* Mantaining the Dr Strange sig though*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> ** A haunted phantom
> 
> * New manga avi
> 
> * Mantaining the Dr Strange sig though*


That sig pic is from The Sandman, not manga
Supporting one half of the IIconics, the Aussie Goddess Peyton Royce
Is trying and failing and trying again


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know the mistake is understandable, because that's exactly what Manga looks like

Should know that this is day 316 of AJ Styles title reign.

Should know that Austin 3:16 needs to come back and whip AJ Styles ass and take his belt.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Is now on that Spider-Man hype
- But will never betray Tyrion
- Is now done with the WWE, again


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Won't stop dancing.

- Must have his red shoes on.

- Loves a Danse Macabre.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Will also never stop
- Leaks dedication
- Posted a pic of themself, appears to think they're hideous


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows I'm leaky.

- Should know that I think I'm gorgeous.

- Thinks I'm hideous. Thanks.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Misunderstood what I meat
- Which was that THEY think they're hideous
- At least they have self-confidence


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Lying to me.

- Would chase me with a pitchfork.

- Made me feel bad about myself. :sadbecky


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Now knows I was only joking about being hideous
- As it was a reference to them wearing a mask
- We're still friends


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Recently changed their avatar
- Probably already has made huge horror film watching plans for next month
- Appreciates the greatness of Black Christmas

MTG:

- Is a very fast ninja
- Is trying to make fun of a timeless entity (won't work)
- Only appears to post on this thread...


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has had the current avatar since many days

- Must have enjoyed Charlotte's performance in the MMC

- Posts in this thread regularly


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Loves Megadeth 

Favorite athlete is my club's manager 

Adores Jericho


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Rangers supporter

- Fan of the Queen, Charlotte Flair

- Joined earlier this year


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has humorous arguments with Tyrion
Is a fan of the two most pushed women on Smackdown 
A-Z place names thread would be dead without us


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Has humorous arguments with Tyrion
> Is a fan of the two most pushed women on Smackdown
> A-Z place names thread would be dead without us


Nostalgic.

A bud.

Thinks Legend killer Orton worked for him at the time.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Passionate about women's wrestling 
Other WF users are jealous of his looks 
Also from England I believe


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

zrc: 

- Likes womens wrestling. 
- Is almost our only proved source of information about wrestling games, knows a LOT of stuff about them. 
- Laughs at Zeokage, and rightfully so. By the way, Zeokage is such a tool he gave me a warning on my 1st post on those forums :lol

EDIT: Nostalgia

- AC/DC fan? 
- where's the damn hot avi, it disappeared. 
- nice poster, never has anything bad to say, not that I know of.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

RBrooks said:


> zrc:
> 
> - Likes womens wrestling.
> - Is almost our only proved source of information about wrestling games, knows a LOT of stuff about them.
> ...


Tits and dicks. True staples of a wrestling diet. 

A bro. 

Spends much time discussing 2k.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Had previous avatars of Nia Jax and Gangrel 
Unsure what his favourite wrestling game overall is 
Joined the forum one month before me 



RBrooks said:


> - AC/DC fan?


Yes, they're my favourite band of all time, but also people kept telling me for ages to get a sig so now I have one. It's hardly original though because this was a saved sig I used back in 2013. :lol



RBrooks said:


> - where's the damn hot avi, it disappeared.


I changed my avi yesterday but it didn't look as good so I changed it back. It should show, at least it does on Classic II which is what I use on WF.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Quotes people
- Loves AC/DC
- And plenty of bands, as well*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

MUSIC > WRESTLING
Has some intense tastes in music
Including his sig


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Got a new avatar
Winning World titles, Custom Made Clothes is his user title
Currently has 19,754 posts


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Started the page
- Now has a sig
- Was active in the recent Paige thread


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dancing Plumbers
Wheelman for James Ellsworth
Is new the the Chatbox Crew


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Whored out on rep
- Changed their sig
- As well as their avy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Close to 750 points

- Has two _ in username

- Used to have Mike Tyson in sig previously


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Was the last person to rep me 
Has a - in his username
Wants a AJ/Orton feud over the WWE Title to happen


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Loves listening to AC/DC 

- Fan of E&C










- Has a nice avatar


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Mixed "posts" with "points"
- Is a fan of avatars
- Only has one "-" in their name


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has _ in his name, which triggers me. :aryep
- Probably will vanish when Super Smash Bros comes out.
- Would probably be tempted to kill me if I was to say Sony > Nintendo. :aryep


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thinks Sony > Nintendo
Is triggered by odd usernames
Current mood is sad


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

@The Fourth Wall

- Was listening to a song called U Got It Bad just now

- The word dick came to his mind when he read head :beckylol

- Seth Rollins fan

EDIT @virus21

- Is a ninja

- Now has a new sig and avatar

- Like me, doesn't have caps in username


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has a small avatar
Finds The Fourth Wall's odd thoughts funny
Username reminds me of Pokemon Emerald


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

AC/DC fan
Has a simple sig
Has a small symbol under the username


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that that symbol is an ankh.

Should know that the ankh is the symbol of the Sorcerer Supreme of the DC universe, Doctor Fate. And yes, Doctor Fate is the Sorcerer Supreme. That is not property of Doctor Strange. They say it in Young Justice if you need confirmation.










Has an American flag as part of his avatar.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Prefers Goodfellas over Scarface.
- Wishes his avatar was a reality, but isn't expecting it any time soon.
- Considers Becky Lynch overrated.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't watch WWE anymore

* His presence is missed in the RAW/SD/PPV threads :sadbecky

* Still loves Anna*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is wrong about my opinion of Joe and the WWE title. I don't expect it *EVER*. Not anytime soon. Ever. 

Somehow thinks the extremely ordinary, dull Becky Lynch is special, like every other fan. Probably people projecting their own boring lives onto someone else because they see themselves. That's all I've got.

Prefers Scarface to Goodfellas. :lol Imagine that.

EDIT - Should know that I resent his claim of being the most anti-Becky Lynch person on this forum that he made a few days ago. That's me.

Ninja'd me.

Misses The Fourth Wall in the wrestling section.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Most anti Becky person on the forum

* Most anti Charlotte person on the forum

* Most pro Asuka person on the forum*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Disappointed with Peyton's face in WWE2k19 :lol 
Unsure if he will get the game 
Recently past 10,000 posts


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Most Pro Peyton person.










- Also doesn't like Becky? :sadbecky

- I feel very awkward right now as a fan of Becky.










Edit:

- Saw his post in the preview, so he failed to Ninja me.  Although, I already wrote the three things for Mordecay, so no point in deleting them. :lol
- Needs to get a PS4 already. 
- Doesn't keep up with WWE much anymore like myself.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Loves Pizza

- Didn't enjoy visiting London

- Active member in the Games section


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Why do you feel awkward? Make fun of Asuka and Peyton for being failures. Project Beckys "superiority". That's what I'd do.

Loves Deadpool.

Posted a bunch of gifs of that disgusting harpy.

From the UK.

EDIT - Join Date: Jan 2017
Posts: 2,337
Points: 43,125


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Always has a video to a podcast in sig

- GoT fan

- Avatar will probably never be a reality


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Why do you feel awkward? Make fun of Asuka and Peyton for being failures. Project Beckys "superiority". That's what I'd do.


Don't be a Bully, be a Star. :asuka

Becky is superior.

emerald-fire:
- Also active in the Games section, the best section on WF.
- Probably thinks the best Section is the Celebs. You dirty dog! :aryep
- Shares some of the same favourites as me. :becky2


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Misses seeing Seth Rollins perform on Raw, but not doesn't miss watching WWE in general :rollins
- Is also happy that Becky Lynch finally won the Smackdown Women's title for the 2nd time in her career :becky2
- Should probably see that Ricochet vs Pete Dunne match from NXT last night, which was pretty damn good :mark:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

@The Fourth Wall

- Is correct that Games section is the best

- Wants to be a star and not a bully :becky2

- Next sig will be Anna Kendrick

@DammitC

- Has posted multiple lists in the top 10 in-ring performers thread

- Enjoyed the SummerSlam draft and liked reading my card too :becky2

- Likes AJ's Get Ready to Fly theme song


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Don't be a Bully, be a Star. :asuka
> 
> Becky is superior.


So wrong. 

Yet, I automatically lose the argument, all because some 70 year old moron who can't do anything right won't give Asuka a belt. That trumps any points you can make. It's unfair. :no:

Likes to do this - when naming his different points.

Did that 6 times in the last spot.

Username starts with an E, albeit a lowercase one, like no beginning of a sentence or thought should.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Absolutely desperate to see Joe as WWE Champion

- Only then will they achieve inner peace 










- Wouldn't mind if he's on the pre-show as long as he wins the belt


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Absolutely desperate to see Joe fail to become WWE Champion.

Will not be disappointed.

Posted a gif of Jinder Mahals annoying guru gimmick.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Was reminded by that GIF that Jinder became world champion but Joe has been unable to do so yet

- Has Penguin in avatar

- Listens to The Weekly Planet podcast


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thinks Joe getting fucked on the main roster is funny. Is wrong.

Knows TAS Penguin is GOAT.

Doesn't listen to the GOAT podcast.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows what the ankh symbol is 
Doesn't care for Becky like me 
Has changed his avatar quite often recently


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Not a Becky fan :thelist
Finally has a sig :yay
Learning about Norn Iron in the a-z thread :lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nostalgia:

Has an ankh symbol
it is very tiny that I could figure out what it was
has a random woman in his avatar

CJ:
Ninja'd me
Has an new Leanna Decker sig
also a new avatar


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has 8 WF friends
Has 27 Visitor messages
Joined in 2009


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Last person to send me Isla rep :thumbsup
Knows Ocarina of Time is GOAT
May or may not support Norwich City :hmm


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is still celebrating Becky's win

- Likes participating in the A to Z Place Names thread

- Hates Mike Ashley


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Slam posts in the celeb thread
Still rocking the sig which Charlotte states Becky is her number one guy
Whored out on rep


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Probably watches cartoon porn. ops
- Loves Supergirl as much as I love Anna. Except the TV show, fuck the TV show.
- Hasn't had any relationships. :sadbecky I'll take you out to Dinner bud.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Appreciates the goodness that is Hereditary
- Recently rewatched Pitch Perfect for Anna
- Will come out of retirement to see HBK in action


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doesn't post here as often as others
Is a premium member
is named after a doom metal band from Oulu, Finland


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Biggest Supergirl fan on WF

- Loves Kira Kosarin

- Regularly posts in the Celebs thread


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Also post regularly in the celeb thread
probably there right now
username is in lower case


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Appreciates Amy Jackson

- Whored out on rep

- Doesn't really like the current WWE product


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Also whored out on rep 
Positive poster 
Becky fan



CJ said:


> May or may not support Norwich City :hmm


I'm not interested in football or any sport for that matter, so no. There was a phase in high school though where everyone liked it so I pretended to care for football and supported Arsenal. :lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Not a sports person
Pretended to care about it in high school
Not the only one whose done that


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Their username is not capitalized
- Hasn't broke 20,000 posts yet
- Ninja'd someone earlier


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Username has bottom hyphens 
Has only 748 posts
Has a lot of rep despite that


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- *Underscores
- Has 777 in their post count
- Has a decent amount of rep


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Make_The_Grade said:


> - *Underscores
> - Has 777 in their post count
> - Has a decent amount of rep


Been here 5 years.
Once opened a thread asking where Brad Maddox is.
Regular in this thread.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- zrc = Zorro Really Cool
- Likes Victoria 
- Knows her secret*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Posts in blue
is probably liked by Seabs
Knows what zrc means apparently


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Understands that Supergirl is hot
- Loves blondes
- Likes Metal, baby*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Evil GentleMETALman said:


> *- Understands that Supergirl is hot
> - Loves blondes
> - Likes Metal, baby*


All true


Metal head
Likes the hard stuff
Music, Anime and now Video Games Defeat Wrestling apparently


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

virus21 said:


> All true
> 
> 
> Metal head
> ...


Now knowz zrc actually stands for Zhaan Rygel and Chianna, my favourite Farscape characters.

Posted in the Layla thread. 

Thinks Ebola is too deadly.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

zrc said:


> Now knowz zrc actually stands for Zhaan Rygel and Chianna, my favourite Farscape characters.
> 
> Thread regular.
> 
> Thinks Ebola is too deadly.


Explained what zrc means
Is a Farscape fan (as he should be)
I have never really commented on the deadliness of Ebola, but it is quite nasty


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Yeah, because modern wrestling blows... it's so FUCKING BORING!!!! Don't tell me wrestling is much more fun than video games... just to let you know
- Which has more fans football (soccer) or wrestling? World Cup > Wrestling
- Infectious*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Evil GentleMETALman said:


> *- Yeah, because modern wrestling blows... it's so FUCKING BORING!!!! Don't tell me wrestling is much more fun than video games... just to let you know
> - Which has more fans football (soccer) or wrestling? World Cup > Wrestling
> - Infectious*


Have you watched anything outside of WWE?

Really passionate about modern wrestling sucking
Likes soccer
Thinks I am a actual virus


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

virus21 said:


> *Have you watched anything outside of WWE?*
> 
> Really passionate about modern wrestling sucking
> Likes soccer
> Thinks I am a actual virus


*- I've given NJPW chances here and there but didn't click with me. The shows felt like chores. It didn't help when you have 10,000 boring tag team matches in the undercard that makes Teddy Long have a hard on.
- Maybe created inside an Umbrella lab, at some point.
- Could create zombies*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Evil GentleMETALman said:


> *- I've given NJPW chances here and there but didn't click with me. The shows felt like chores. It didn't help when you have 10,000 boring tag team matches in the undercard.
> - Maybe created inside an Umbrella lab, at some point.
> - Could create zombies*


Try Lucha Underground. It helped reignite my passion for wrestling. Even Impact has gotten better.
I am already a zombie at this point, so probably
Didn't like NJPW


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Has posted more
- Was more active for a while
- Acknowledges when things are correct


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Mysterious
One of WF's biggest New Day fans
Very shy


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

CJ said:


> Mysterious
> One of WF's biggest New Day fans
> Very shy


A bro.
Happy Becky is champ.
Probably hopes Isla gets the UK NXT Women's belt at some point.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is also a bro.

:JLC3

- Probably won't change his avatar for a while.

- Waiting for WWE 2K19 to come out.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Would put over Anna Kendrick.

Is a God/Goddess.

Has been on the forum for nearly 6 years.*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is a HOF inductee
Using pink text 
Has a gif avatar of Lita


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Is a fellow Premium Member.

Is a rep whore...

Knows AC/DC rule!*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Posts in pink
Graduated from Fearless U :nikki
Loves his cars (Y)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Was the last person to rep me 
Sent me images of a girl in a bikini with her back turned so I don't even know who it is 
She looks good though :cool2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Found a post I made in here funny. :aryep
- Changed his avatar.
- AC/DC fan.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Likes NXT more than the main roster

- Was broken by CM Punk during his pipebomb promo

- Likes Christian Bale as Batman


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is a funny guy 
Drinks Nescafe despite Kenco being superior tasting coffee
Posted a good AC/DC song, but it doesn't make my top 5 AC/DC songs though

Edit: 

Likes Trivium
Fan of Steven Gerrard
Has a sig of Charlotte and Becky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has a nice avatar

- Has got great taste in music

- Likes traveling


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- Probably wishes Charlotte/Becky would main event Evolution
- Would like to see Asuka vs Becky at WM
- Knows a lot of place names


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has some nice pictures of Becky in his sig. Man, she looks good with that. :trips8
- Becky fan. :JLC3 
- Wants me to visit the Roman thread & take my curse with me. :reigns2


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has a curse apparently
Shuts everyone out
But we shouldn't take it personally


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Joined 9 years ago yesterday. Happy Forumday.

Thinks Facebook should go the way of Bebo and MySpace. 

Possibly contagious


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Apparently doing another women rankings next month

* WF's Nia Jax biggest fan

* Usually quotes stuff here*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Will vote for Peyton in the next rankings

- Posts in green font

- Hasn't changed sig in a while


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Charlynch fan :becky
Active as fuck in the a-z thread :yay
Currently invisible :hmm:



Nostalgia said:


> Sent me images of a girl in a bikini with her back turned so I don't even know who it is


Hannah Ferguson :thumbsup


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The only mod that posts in this thread
Sends pics of girls in bikinis
Got those Decker pics


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't realise all the cool members are invisible 
May or may not want to know the name of the girl in my avatar 
He should visit England more. We're better than the Scottish and Welsh :cool2

Edit: 

Is a Virus
That ninja's people 
But posts some great photos in the celebs/internet girls thread


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Sweet nostalgia
- Loves the 80's and 90's
- Grew up with the awesome Ninja Turtles of the 80's, perhaps*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows anyone with a phone can see invisible members :lauren
Wants me to visit my English relatives :nah2
Knows Norn Iron is the best part of the UK 

Simon

Is a very EVIL man
Puts maple syrup on everything
Wants to be an actor


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is not kind to his English relatives 
Probably enjoys alcohol regularly 
May be ginger in real life


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Thinks everyone on this side of the Irish sea is an alcoholic ginger :nah2
Probably wouldn't want to visit Reading either :lmao
Doesn't follow football :beckywhat



Nostalgia said:


> Probably enjoys alcohol regularly
> May be ginger in real life


:nah2


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Still enjoying Leanna Decker
- She has amazing abs, eh?
- One of the best people on the forum*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Posting in blue
Likely has taken some breaks from the forum over the years
Probably liked by Seabs is his rep power



CJ said:


> Thinks everyone on this side of the Irish sea is an alcoholic ginger :nah2
> Probably wouldn't want to visit Reading either :lmao


I only find stereotypes funny. :cool2 

You are probably right. :hmm:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is not really a fan of Becky and Charlotte

- Likes Asuka's theme song

- Has improved knowledge of Nothern Ireland's geography


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Joined in the GOAT year :yay
Currently listing Norn Iron locations :yay
Eats fish & chips every night whilst complaining about the weather :lmao

EF

Ninja'd me :ban
Loving the Becky/Charlotte feud :becky2
Probably has a full sleeve :hmm:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rocking them redheads
Is not one himself
Does not enjoy alcohol regularly


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Wants to send Melissa Benoist to the Phantom Zone :beckylol
Started the Layla thread :nice
Wants to date Stephanie Brown


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

CJ said:


> Wants to send Melissa Benoist to the Phantom Zone :beckylol
> Started the Layla thread :nice
> Wants to date Stephanie Brown


Not really as I don't hate her, just the character she plays
Did I? Then I did good
If she were real, of course. She's awesomely adorable


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Not really as I don't hate her, just the character she plays
> Did I? Then I did good
> If she were real, of course. She's awesomely adorable


Knows Big Bang Theory is unfunny shit 

Posts a lot of broads in the celeb threads. 

Just named three things about brother CJ.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Hates Big Bang Theory. :JLC3
- Knows it's only worth watching because of Kaley Cuoco. 








- Has a username that is in all lowercase.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

One of only two WF members to know the person in my avatar is 
Is excited for the new Read Dead game
Tells me every week I should get a PS4


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should take his advice and get a PS4.

Hates Jeff Hardy, like every good boy should.

AC/DC fan.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Hates Jeff Hardy :hmm

* Hates Becky Lynch :sadbecky

* Probably thinks PS>XBOX *


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Also hates Becky Lynch, which makes me wonder why he used the sad smiley.

Doesn't agree with me on most things.

Is correct about my console preference.....which is shared by most of the world.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Adores Asuka 

Loves Game of Thrones 

Iron Maiden fan


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- From the UK. :JLC3
- Seth Rollins fan. :Cocky
- Watches Football.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has a load of visitor messages and has conversations in them 
Has 62 WF friends
Averages 6.20 posts per day


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Has a hot chick in his avatar
Presumably likes ACDC
Posts in this section a lot


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Probably considers Pulp Fiction Tarantino's best film.

- Would probably be offended if I told him I think it's Reservoir Dogs.









- Should know I still think Pulp Fiction is awesome


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Would probably be offended if I told them that Reservoir Dogs and Pulp Fiction aren't even in Tarantino's top 3.

Should know I still love them.

Loves Anna Kendrick.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I'm not offended, but:










- Knows that Tarantino has made some excellent films.

- Loves Asuka as much as I love Anna Kendrick. :asuka In fact, he may have me beat.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Was not offended
Gif says otherwise
Tarantino fan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thinks Reservoir Dogs is better than The Hateful Eight, Django Unchained and Kill Bill. :beckylol

Has to be Mr. Pink for that. :cenaooh

Should know that I don't know if we can compare Anna Kendrick to Asuka, since Anna Kendrick has a successful acting career and Asuka has a failed wrestling career. If Anna Kendrick were a failing wrestler, you might well be complaining as much as I am. I guess we'll never know.

EDIT - Ninja'd me.

Is getting a very generic 3 things post from me.

Supergirl fan.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Gave me a generic post
Changed avatar
Its a gif of Asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Loves pizza

- Looks for opportunity in the midst of chaos

- Has almost 20000 posts


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Also loves pizza
has a significantly lower post count
Is offline


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Getting lazier here

* Probably ran out of things to say about the usual suspects here

* Celebrated 9 years on the forum 2 days ago*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> ** Getting lazier here
> 
> * Probably ran out of things to say about the usual suspects here
> 
> * Celebrated 9 years on the forum 2 days ago*


Im multitasking right now
Is probably right about the regular posters here
2nd person to point out how long I have been on this board.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows naming new & original things in this thread eventually gets hard. :sadbecky
- Not sure how he came up with his name/what the origin of it is. But he's probably mentioned it before.
- Loves Pizza. :JLC3


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I came up with virus due to associating computers with computer viruses
The 21 comes from the fact that I used it elsewhere online and I was 21 when I started
And this is probably the first time I actually explained it


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has explained the origin of his name.
- Not as dark as I thought it would be.
- Used to be 21.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows Nikki Swango is a badass character

- Is quite cheerful for someone who has watched countless horror films

- Has a new avatar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The other Nikki Swango fan on this forum. :asuka
- Loves :becky
- Loves this section as much as he loves :becky


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Likes a whole bunch of things that are before my time
- One of the most active Fantasy/Games posters
- Has a username that doesn't fit on one line


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not into ancient nonsense.








- Does not have a totally groovy Clea cup.
- Probably not obsessed with Clea. She's no Dean.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Lives underneath Staples Center
- Takes his lovelies down there
- His favorite month is happening soon*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is excited for WWE Super Show-Down because of Undertaker, HBk and Triple H

- Is also excited for The Shield match at the same event

- Likes Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels at Badd Blood 1997 more than their WM 25 match


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably somewhat looking forward to Evolution PPV
Likely wants Becky to have a good length reign as champion and feud with other women 
Would not mind if AJ Styles beats CM Punk's 434 day WWE Title reign


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not big on :asuka
- Is big on AC/DC. \m/
- Does not own a straitjacket.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Knows that straightjackets should be mandatory hand outs by the state for people found not high on :asuka.

Neil Gaiman is his favourite writer.

Likes AC/DC.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Assassin's Creed fan 

Loves Metallica

Gamer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Alice Cooper is super.
- Fan of Kenny Omega.
- He's blue... da ba dee da ba daa.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Just quoted Eiffel 65's most (and probably only) famous song.

Probably changes Caroline to Coraline when he sings Sweet Caroline at karaoke.

Talks about Alice Cooper more than any other Metal act.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Just quoted Eiffel 65's most (and probably only) famous song.
> 
> Probably changes Caroline to Coraline when he sings Sweet Caroline at karaoke.
> 
> Talks about Alice Cooper more than any other Metal act.


Now knows Eiffel 65 had a track called Move your Body that also charted well. 

Formerly Pyro. 

Wishes Asuka was at least still undefeated.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Broke 14K
- Is still quoting
- But not now, as they're offline


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Creepy and kooky.
- Mysterious and spooky.
- All together ooky.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Addams Family
- Hadn't posted in here in over an hour
- Next


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is happy I have a sig now
Probably hyped for the new Smash game 
Would be cool to see a version of his avatar but with Wario and Waluigi instead


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Must be singin' "Girls Gotta Rhythm!!"
- Femme Fatale
- Like Rock music, perhaps*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Loves GTA V 

Iron Maiden fan 

Stans Undertaker


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- New guy
- From the UK
- Has 240 posts, so far*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Believes 2014 is when WWE started going downhill
- Also believes that Edge was a great talent :mark:
- Ain't got time to watch Smackdown :armfold


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Lives in Hollywood (Lucky bastard!!) 

Still miffed over '14 & '15 Royal Rumbles 

Over 6000 posts


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- PS4 player :applause:
- Cool dude
- Got green repped *


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Evil... But gentle.

- Fellow Perfect Blue fan. :asuka

- Earth's mightiest Blob '88 fan.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Likes The Blob (1958) more than The Blob (1988)

- King Kong fan

- Likes listening to Alice Cooper


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is a ninja
- Looking forward to a Styles/Orton feud
- Fellow fan of the GOAT Queen Charlotte


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has not forgiven me for voting against FFX.
- Does not understand how deep my love for hopping vampires is.
- Fellow fan of the GOAT Queen MEW.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I've barely ever played any of the Final Fantasy games/have an interest in them, so I would have done the same thing. :asuka
- I feel like I haven't seen him around for a while, which was unusual to say the least.
- Should know I thought the Doctor Strange fight scenes were some of the best parts of Infinity War.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- I feel like we hardly talk now cos he doesn't post in Dean's thread and I don't post in Seth's 
- But he's still my friend! <3
- Always reps me with awesome Deano gifs


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Loves Dean
Probably wishes like me that WWE will turn him heel one day 
Likely enjoyed his FCW character


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know everybody liked Dean in FCW.










- Knows Dean should turn Heel.










- Highway to Hell isn't in his top 5 AC/DC songs.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> - Should know everybody liked Dean in FCW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


King Wall IV

Now knows I didn't give a shit about Dean in FCW. 

Been here almost 6 years.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Probably the only WF'er with a Farscape inspired username
Prefers Nia rep to boob rep :beckywhat
Loves to quote people :hmm:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is loving badass heel Becky

- Likes posting in the A to Z Place Names thread

- Prefers to be called by initials CJ


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Loves my reps
Not fond of being stereotyped 
Top mod

Edit:

Thinks heel Becky is badass
Is the highest poster in that thread 
Owns Nike products


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Really cool poster

- Is probably the second highest poster in that thread

- Owns the same Nike products that I do


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Happy that Becky is champ
- Loves SD
- Like the color blue*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Also likes the color blue

- Loves heavy metal

- Keeps changing username frequently


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Man of exquisite taste overall.

Fan of the best football team in the world.

Fan of the best wrestler in the world.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably won't ever go premium 
Not sure who he likes more out of Becky and Charlotte, I guess Becky at the moment :hmm: 
Has just over 44,000 points

Another ninja
Location: xXx
Is Awesome


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

AC/DC fan

Plays GTA SA 

Stans Jericho


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

@Nostalgia

- Has named 3 things about me many times

- Should know I like Charlotte more but Becky is a close second

- Would like to see Samoa Joe become the champion

@ffsBlueCafu

- Is a ninja

- Is pleased with Rangers' improvement this season

- Will be hoping they beat Celtic next time


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Has been bumped by others
- Likes blue, as well
- Won't change his name anytime soon*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

His words are blue. THEY'RE BLUE!
Regular in this thread
Possibly living near Hell


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doesn't watch RAW.
- Sensible.
- Thinks the Birds of Prey movie will be straight nonsense.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Kairi Sane fan 

Loves Blondie 

Likes movie monsters


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Supports Rangers
Fan of Seth Rollins 
Owns a PS4


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Recently crossed the 8k posts mark
- Has been to the Jungle and Paradise City
- Has only given 2 likes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has formed a sort of uneasy alliance with me.
- We're like the OG Defenders.
- Is Namor, I'm Doctor Strange.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Has formed a sort of uneasy alliance with me.
> - We're like the OG Defenders.
> - Is Namor, I'm Doctor Strange.


A cool dude

Will votes for all the Japs in the Women's rankings in a few weeks.

You and Elvira fucked so much, Alfred Hitchcock leaked the sex tape. It was instantly made a video nasty in the UK.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Over 14000 posts 

Victoria mark 

Pops up in every single thread


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Double posted, bloody hell


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Called me chill.










- Is one of the few people on this site that is a fan of & doesn't hate/shit on Finn Balor.

- Likes Rollins & Omega. :JLC3


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- Has an avatar of a football player I don't know
- Is lucky that their favorites get to be champs
- Been here for half a year


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Recently changed username

- Y2J fan

- Favorite wrestling promotion is Lucha Underground


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- Is well informed about me
- Has a forum name based on a song
- Both in his sig and avy, has a wrestler I like, and other I don't care for


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Didn't name three things about me earlier because I think I ninja'd him. :lol
- Recently changed their name.
- Loves the Bex. :becky2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Fellow Becky fan
- Seems to get along well with The Timeless Entity AKA PhantomOfTheRing
- Enjoys horror movies


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

@Oneiros

- Has great taste in music

- Is from Portugal

- Supports the same club I do, Liverpool

EDIT

@Dolorian

- Named 3 things about me earlier

- Is a fellow Charlotte fan 










- Enjoys metal too \m/


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes Football
Is correct when he pointed out that I've named him too many times
His profile gives a clear indication on the wrestlers he likes


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Stans Y2j

Follows Liverpool

Likes Metallica 

(The player in my avatar is James Tavernier, our club captain)

I got ninja'd


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Fan of sportsball.








- Knows that school's out forever.
- Got ninja'd.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Halloween is favorite day of the year

- Liked Asuka vs Sasha Banks match earlier this year

- Has used the GIF in the above post many times


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

emerald-fire said:


> - Halloween is favorite day of the year
> 
> - Liked Asuka vs Sasha Banks match earlier this year
> 
> - Has used the GIF in the above post many times


A gem in flames.
Listens to Megadeth.
Supports Liverpool.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Always quotes the above poster

- Is starting a new ranking thread next month

- Glad to see Nia Jax back


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Is a massive Smackdown supporter
- Isn't in the Premium club
- Probably loving the Becky/Charlotte feud


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is a hound of justice
Changed her avatar and sig
Still both of Ambrose


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

@Ambrose Girl

- Doesn't want Dean to turn before Super Show-Down. Would probably be fine with it if he turns _at_ the event though

- Wants to see Dean talk more

- All favorites are on Raw

EDIT @virus21

- Ninja'd me and not for the first time

- Posts amazing photos in the Celebs thread

- Recently explained the origins behind username


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Was the last person to rep me
Optimistic about wrestling in general 
Orton/Jeff Hell in a cell was his match of the year


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Was the last person to rep me
> Optimistic about wrestling in general
> Orton/Jeff Hell in a cell was his match of the year


Listens to Phil Collins 
The N64 was probably his favourite console. 
Formerly known as rise.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

- Wants a Nia Jax and Tamina tag team on WWE2k19.

- Is incorrect, I preferred the Gamecube and 360 more but the N64 was my first games console so it will always have fond memories of it.

- Probably doesn't know that when I first joined the forum I realised ''rise'' was not a good username choice because at the time Cena was doing his: ''rise above hate'' crap and some people thought I was a Cena fan. :side: Ended up changing my username a few months later and stuck with Nostalgia ever since.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> - Wants a Nia Jax and Tamina tag team on WWE2k19.
> 
> - Is incorrect, I preferred the Gamecube and 360 more but the N64 was my first games console so it will always have fond memories of it.
> 
> - Probably doesn't know that when I first joined the forum I realised ''rise'' was not a good username choice because at the time Cena was doing his: ''rise above hate'' crap and some people thought I was a Cena fan. :side: Ended up changing my username a few months later and stuck with Nostalgia ever since.


- I don't want it. Because I'll have it. Its the first thing I'll be doing on the game lol.

- Had two boiled eggs.

- likes the eggsbox and the purple one.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Would probably like to see Victoria back for Evolution.

Is playing backstage politics.

Has 14,000 posts.
*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Fellow Rihanna fan
- Recently came back from a hiatus
- Probably not happy with the Rusev Day breakup


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

-Fearless University Alum
-Currently residing on Rihanna Drive
-Is a HOF inductee










Edit:

-Is probably a big Back to the Future fan
-Used to have a really cool Nier Automata Avy
-Fellow Premium member

:becky2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Likes Taylor Swift and is always posting gifs of her
- Fellow Roman fan thread poster
- Like me, whored out on rep :lol

EDIT:

Psyche

- Ninja'ed me
- But got ninja'ed themselves by Dolorian lol
- Has a lot of reps for so few posts


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes Pokemon GO 
Has great memories from the WrestleMania's she has been to 
Probably WF's most predominant New Zealand poster


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Recently bribed me with some Decker rep :mark
Hates visitor messages :goaway
Ziggler mark :hmm:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably knows I didn't know who Leanna Decker was until I discovered your profile
Doesn't realise visitor messages are lame :cool2 
Should know I haven't been a proper Ziggler mark since 2013 (late 2011 to 2013 were his best years) but because the current WWE product is WOAT and I care about so few wrestlers he would still probably make my top 5 out of lack of options. :shrug


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Is a Ziggler mark just because of the lack of alternatives...

Is an avid Photographer.

Knows Edge and Christian Rule.*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

New Zealand born, Australian raised
Likes Rugby
Currently has a sig of Rihanna and Maryse's ass


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Has only had two different usernames.

Would like to see CM Punk return to something he can actually do.

Prefers Sonya over Mandy.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Not as active as he used to be

* Going to the SSD maybe?

* Probably looking forward to the Lita/Mickie match at Evolution*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Stans Peyton Royce 

Was pissed after last night's game 

Cool posts


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Knows that Sami Zayn fucking blows (the worst "talent" ever)
- Online
- Doesn't like Bray Wyatt*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hates Sami Zayn.
- Loves Roman Reigns.
- Is from Bizarro World.


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

-Has me wondering where the secret entrance to the catacombs under the Staples Center is located
-has a ton of points for # of posts
-Is a big Asuka mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Located on the Astral Plane.
- Master of the Mystic Arts?
- Is secretly Doctor Strange?


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Loves : 

Queen 

Randy Savage 

Fright Films


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loves to banter with others.
- Plays PS4.
- Reads bios.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Loves Death
Changed avatar
Likes classic movies


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is a ninja
- Huge Supergirl fan
- Closing in on 20k posts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

V:
- Should know that because I could not stop for Death, she kindly stopped for me.
- Peyton fan... But not an Asuka fan. :thelist
- Is the Dream Master.

D:

- Also a ninja.
- Forced me to pick Yuna over Jill... So cruel.
- Likes Black Widow... But not The Wasp. :thelist


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows I didn't.quote him

Elvira's lapdog.

May or may not be a ninja.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Playing Backstage Politics
Has no sig
Hasn't really changed their avatar in a while


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The Supergirl in his signature is terrifying.
- Kamelot fan.
- Loves blondes.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Dances with Death
- Would like Galactus to show up in the MCU
- Is working hard to prove their loyalty


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Taylor Swift fan

* Writes code

* Should teach me since I am studying how to write code and I suck at it :lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Studying how to write code.
- Claims to suck at it.
- Will eventually master it. I believe in... him?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Won't stop talking about Clea until she's in Doctor Strange 2.
- Probably won't be in as much of a rush to see it if she isn't.
- We should probably all evacuate this section if she isn't, as we'll never hear the end of it. :asuka


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Overdue for a new avatar
May or may not start watching WWE again in a few months time 
Finds Facebook annoying


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Halloween is dead where he lives. :sadbecky
- Finds Lita attractive.
- Was forced to answer two dumb questions about Sally Hawkins.

Sorry.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows Halloween is the best time of the year, and more people should care about in the UK. :sadbecky
- Also finds Lita attractive? Or may be going blind if not. :aryep
- Has a very diverse Favourites list.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know the Hellboy reboot was just pushed back until April. It was January. I guess if it makes the film better, but...

Will never guess what movie I'm watching right now. Hint, it's not Hellboy or Hellboy 2. It's not even a comic book movie. 

Knows that Batman The Animated Series is perfectly cast.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that the Hellboy news is :sadbecky
- Was watching something by Del Toro?
- Damn right about the B:TAS cast.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Actually, I was watching 1993's Groundhog Day. See, I knew you wouldn't guess it, because it was completely seperate from the subject we were discussing. It was just a random movie.

Should know that I can cross that off the list of famous movies I've never seen. 

Should know that I haven't decided what movie the next one is. Maybe Temple of Doom.

Loves the Sandman comic.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Probably won't dig Temple of Doom. It's basically a horror flick.

- Inspired me to buy some apple cider.

- Should know that I almost picked Carnage in his honor in my Marvel app... but then I saw that Nadia van Dyne was an option. :mark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I don't know what this Marvel app is, but now I'm mad at it.

Knows that Carnage is a much cooler character than Nadia Van Dyne, even if he won't allow himself to admit it.

Will be buying apple cider.

I sincerely doubt an Indiana Jones film is a legitimate horror film, but we'll see. It may have elements, that doesn't necessarily preclude me from liking it. I'll know in a few days.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Loves the Empress of Tomorrow.

Drinks cider.

Watched groundhog day, one of my favourite films.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045040733256802304
Knows this tweet is pure, unadulterated bullshit.

May or may not drink cider.

Should know it's not one of my favourite films, but I did enjoy it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that a good chunk of TOD has a twisted B-movie horror vibe to it. The film is often criticised for being too morbid... and for its comic relief characters. 

Spielberg on TOD:

"It was too dark, too subterranean, and much too horrific. I thought it out-poltered Poltergeist. There’s not an ounce of my own personal feeling in Temple Of Doom.” 

- Should know that the app is Marvel: Future Fight. My current team is Strange, Clea, and Nadia. :mark

- Enjoyed Groundhog Day.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Likes to ask Tyrion questions in that 'ask the above member a question' thread
- Maybe the two of them should make their own thread for questions :lol
- Always asks questions in there that I don't know the answers to LOL


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Also doesn't understand what @PhantomoftheRing ; is talking about half the time, but we still love him.










- Likes to see Dean's angry expressions.

- I'm hoping that Super Showdown doesn't suck for her, and WWE actually tries for once.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

WF's number one Anna Kendrick fan
Had some giant cookies this morning 
Lives a very healthy lifestyle


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Loves Pokemon Crystal

Green Day 

CM Punk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Fellow Charlotte fan
- Has had exactly 100 profile visits
- Likes sports games


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has an avatar of T. Swift.










- Roman Reigns mark.










- Still practising his wrestling moves on food.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Was looking for gifs to respond Dolorian

* Is younger than me

* Dissapointed at the Batman vs Superman movie*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Peyton fanatic 

Wants Jose's head on a platter

Really cool person


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Fan of the Queen, Charlotte Flair

- From the UK

- Ibrox Stadium is home


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Their besties are beefing
- But they're not online to discuss it
- Has been pretty busy, though


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Will be busy haunting houses.
- But will use his free time for writing vitriolic letters to the Ghostbusters.
- And perhaps play Super Mario 64.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

-









-









-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- Asuka. :asuka


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- Should know I watched Phantom of the Paradise yesterday... and liked it. Solid 8/10.
- Comes for us all, in the end.
- His favorite word appears to be groovy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that my favorite word is pimpmobile, but groovy is up there.
- Watched the greatest film of all time.
- Sandman fan (Sandfan) :becky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Uses :asuka smiley a lot

- Fan of Doctor Strange

- Doesn't like Deadpool


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Started a new page
- After having a gif war
- Made me out to be a liar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Liar.
- And a ghost.
- The ultimate evil.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Likes brunettes and redheads

- Believes Phantom of the Paradise is the greatest movie ever 

- Likes Ray Bradbury's short stories


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Likes :becky
- More than :asuka
- But not more than :woo


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Has not listed their to 10 favorite games of all time yet
- Thinks Dr. Strange should take over everything in the MCU
- Made the HOF Ballot


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

HOF ballot?

-Should know that I think that every future MCU film should be about Stephen and Clea having wacky adventures.
- Adores Charlotte.
- MORE THAN TAY!?!!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Made the HOF Ballot

- Loves Clea

- :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

What is this HOF thing? Am I about to be Wicker Man-ed?

- Fellow Lauren Cohan fan.
- Loves BatBale.
- :becky :woo


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Should know that the HOF thing is about the current rep they have (put the cursor over the green stars to see)
- Should also know that while Charlotte is the Queen, TAY > All
- Would love a Dr. Strange video game


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

@PhantomoftheRing

- Doesn't know what the HOF ballot is despite making into it

- Still has a few things to learn about this forum 

- Can relax. Not about to Wicker Man-ed

EDIT @Dolorian

- Is a ninja

- Knows CF is the GOAT

- Told Phantom about the rep too early. Should have messed with Phantom a bit more.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

D:
- Did not say anything about the Wicker Man-ing.
- Knows that I'm definitely getting Wicker Man-ed.
- Will be in charge of the Wicker Man-ing. I will be sacrificed in the name of TAY.
EF:
- Ninja'd me.
- Says I'm not getting Wicker Man-ed.
- Which is what you would say to the person you are about to Wicker Man.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is not getting Wicker Man-ed










- Now knows about green stars 

- Edited above post


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I'm watching him.
- Like, seriously. WATCHING him.
- Practicing the dance he will do in front of the Wicker Man.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has eyes in the back of head 

- Also watching creatures crawling in search of blood

- Likes The Wasp more than Ant-Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Damn right about Wasp > Ant-Man.
- Probably heading to the Word Association thread.
- Not an Io Shirai fan.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that this just came in the mail.....










:cheer :woo :asuka :woo :cheer

Should know I just started watching Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom.

Knows there's no time for love, Dr. Jones.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Always has "should know" in posts 

Rabid Asuka-holic 

All over this thread


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is seemingly mocking the way I approach this thread.

Should know at a certain point, you exhaust every possible thing to say about a person and it becomes more of a general discussion.

Watches what we in Canada call "Soccer", whatever the fuck that means.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is rocking a new avatar
- Agrees that metal is the GOAT music genre
- Closing in on 90k posts


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Knows that I'm over 90, but nothing in this section counts. 

Taylor Swift fan.

Isn't currently eating a Teen Burger from A&W, which is what I'm having.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

D
- Thinks metal is the Asuka of music genres.
- Doesn't appreciate the perfection that is The Shape of Water.








- Does appreciate the perfection that is MEW, the new Huntress.
T:
- Ninja'd me.
- Eating a delicious Teen Burger from A&W.
- Should know that I lived on A&W when I was in Canada.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that the Birds of Prey movie with Winstead is going to be awful, and I'm glad she's in a DCEU movie and not an MCU one.

Should know that I hate studios swapping races for characters, which they just did with Black Canary.

Should know I'm undecided on whether or not I'll even see this dumpster fire.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hates MEW because he hates non-Asuka greatness.

- Should know that a MEW/Harley movie should be my favorite thing in the world... but it probably won't be.

- Is finally part of the Asuka POP club. :asuka


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't realize that I love plenty of great things that don't involve Asuka. 

Should know the reason I don't like Winstead is because what I've seen her in, she was only decent. She wasn't worth this absurd hype as the greatest living actress. 

Should know I'm now going to buy other Pop! figures now that I have the Asuka one. I didn't buy anything before that, because I wanted that one to be my first one, because.....I'm weird.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doesn't realize that hyperbole is the greatest thing in existence.

- Should know that if I didn't already own a million Pops, I probably would've done the same thing.

- Loves B:TAS, which is almost as great as Asuka.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Uses hyperbole all the time. I'm prone to it as well.

Ok, so if you realize she's not actually that great, then why the hell are you so obsessed with her? Looks? I can't imagine why that would be.

Owns a million pops.

Thinks TAS is almost as great as Asuka.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has been on this forum since 2004, nearly made 90,000 posts & is somehow able to remain sane. :wow
- Insulted MEW in front of Phantom








- Wishes they didn't keep changing up Joker's look.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I'm not sane.

Should know that every time somebody calls Mary Elizabeth Winstead "MEW", I get a little more annoyed with her each time. What an annoying ass acronym.

Knows I'm pissed at DC for hating the Joker and being ashamed of their greatest creation.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

TFW:
- Posted a groovy MEW gif. :becky
- Thinks that MEW is pretty boss.
- Should know that I think Anna is far out.

TL:

- Ninja'd me.
- Thinks Joker is DC's greatest creation. 
- Forgot about Sandman.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I did not forget about Sandman. Joker is the greatest comic book character ever created. Better than Batman. Better than Superman. Better than Constantine. Better than Doctor Strange. Better than Carnage. Better than Darkseid. Better than Thanos. Better than.....whoever.

Should know I asked him why the hell I should care about the Sandman comics in the question thread, and I don't know if he ever replied to me. I'll try to find out, but if not, go ahead, convince me. Tell me why I should care about this series. Especially after watching Coraline. Neil Gaiman is 0-1 with me in a big way.

Prefers Lon Chaney and Vincent Price to Mary Elizabeth Winstead.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I was disappointed with Coraline as a Gaiman fan, but I was completely delighted by it as an animation fan.

- Should know that I did respond to the Sandman thing. I'll dig it up in a few.

- Knows that Joker is the GOAT comic book villain.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Has inadvertantly informed me that Death from Sandman is not a villain.

Should know I found the post, and it contained no helpful information. I'm interested in characterization and story beat information.

Apparently knows that Coraline was a terrible movie, but liked it because of the animation. Hey, I didn't say anything bad about the animation, but any movie can be animated well. That's not a good movie if the story sucks. Also, I skimmed the plot synopsis of the book, and it seemed like the same story.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Considers Mass Effect 2 the GOAT game
- Looking forward to the new Game of Thrones
- Has been to Los Santos


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** His favorite music genre is metal

* His favorite part of Smackdown is the Lynch/Charlotte storyline

* Ate a burger not too long ago*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_This sites number one Peyton Royce fan. 

Dislikes Becky Lynch. 

Fan of the one and only Adam Cole Bay Bay!! _


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has been critical of Brie Bella for her botches and rightly so

- Shares a lot of wrestling news articles and interviews

- Updated avatar after Becky's title win


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- His face after he finished Riverdale, and realized there was no more episodes to watch:










- He finds Veronica the hottest character.










- Buffy fan.










Edit:

emerald-fire:

- Likes to ninja people. I should stop searching for GIFs to stop getting ninja'd.
- Won't be getting any Becky or Charlotte gifs this time. :becky2
- I forgot the reason he got his name, but I'm sure he mentioned it the other day.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

EF:


- Charlotte fan.
- Fan of Charlotte breaking the streak of :asuka
- Is now the Baron Mordo to my Doctor Strange.

TFW:


- Ninja'd me.
- Uncharted fan
- Would join my side if Anna Kendrick gets cast as Clea.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Asuka fan. :asuka
- Not a fan of Charlotte breaking the streak. :asuka
- Knows we should keep saying MEW for Mary Elizabeth Winstead to wind up Tyrion. :asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Becky fan

- Probably neutral about Charlotte breaking Asuka's streak

- Has a new avatar and sig


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is a ninja
- Enjoys the keep a word, change a word game
- Loving the Charlotte/Becky feud


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Edited above post 

- Metalhead

- Loving the Charlotte vs Becky feud too. Knows it's the best feud in the women's division since Charlotte vs Sasha


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_
^^^
Ninjaed Me. 

Fan of the same woman as me.

Liked what Randy Orton did to Tye. 

@Dolorian ; 
One of my favorite posters on this site. 

Honorably Shield Fan like me. :reigns :ambrose :rollins

Is also a Charlotte fan. _


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got ninja'd

- Is looking forward to Super Show-Down for The Shield's match

- Adores Ashley Benson


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oy!

D:

- Got Ninja'd. :sadbecky
- Fellow champion of MEW. 
- Hope we don't have bad blood. If we do, they should just shake it off.

EF:

- Ninja'd me. 
- Always on the wrong side. 
- But still pretty groovy.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should join the Dark Side

- Because it's pretty groovy

- Keeps getting ninja'd :beckylol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is able to ninja a timeless entity
- Closing in on 45k points
- Probably enjoyed the screwdriver to the ear spot Orton did to Jeff (it was good stuff)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Started the keep one word, change one word thread

- Would probably agree with me that the next Charlotte vs Becky match should have a stipulation

- Likes the Games section


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_Adores Becky Lynch. 

Probably wishes that Randy Orton was in the WWE Title picture.

Proud of AJ Styles accomplishments. _


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I agree with Charlotte and Becky having a stipulation match. Winner hands the title to Asuka.

Loves posting in this section.

Is human.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Has enough space in their PS4 to install Red Dead Redemption 2
- Should know that a Flash video game is not an impossible concept
- Didn't like the new Joker look for the new film


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that a Flash game is impossible, unless they slow Flash the fuck down, which isn't true Flash. Of course they can make a game where he's a little fast, but they can't do real Flash. They'd have to do it like the Injustice version. A real Flash game would involve him being unhittable.

Knows I'm fucking sick of DC being embarrassed by the Joker and continually trying to re-write him.

Probably isn't happy with Red Dead 2 being the largest file size of any game he's played.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Loves Iron Maiden

- Likes GoT despite having read ASOIAF :beckywhat

- Has been on WF since a long, long time


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Hates the MEW acronym. :asuka
- Knows that Red Dead 2 is going to take fucking FOREVER to download Digitally, I'm not looking forward to that shit.
- Although, I'm sure it'll be worth the wait. Because Rockstar.

emerald-fire:
- We need to stop posting at the same times. 










- Should know I'm feeling







right now.

- Has been on the site since last year.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thinks it's funny to shove that stupid acronym in my face.

Should know that I hate reading books, and have zero imagination for placing images in my head, which means I can't picture anything going on when I read, is why I enjoy the tv show. 

Knows that Red Dead 2 will not be ready to play by midnight on launch day, even though it's supposed to be.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

TFW:

- Friend of the world, enemy of Facebook.
- Does not dig Captain America. :sadbecky
- Does dig GOAT Harley Quinn. :asuka


TL:

- Ninja'd me.
- Like Hulk and Strange, we are unlikely allies.
- Digs the GOAT Batman series.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_Got ninja'd. 

Has a interesting signature. 

Is a Phantom on this site. _


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Rightfully called out that muppet saying that Sasha getting injured was karma or whatever
- Accepts reps for Kylie Jenner
- Likes Beyonce


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Disrespectful towards Muppets. :sadbecky 
- Thinks ScarJo is far out.
- Doesn't hate Fiona Dourif. :dance


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Should know that muppet ≠ Muppets
- Should know that FIO > Aubrey "Can't even have a decent acronym" Plaza
- Loved how Sally Hawkins shaped the water


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Vehemently against Aubrey Plaza.
- Can't come up with a cute nickname for her.
- AUB? A Pla? The Plaz? 

I'll keep working on that.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wants to give Aubrey Plaza her own nickname. Let's not.

Has seen more movies than me.

Should know that I'm 30 minutes into Temple of Doom and it's not yet a horror film or a B movie. So far it's good.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Isn't pleased with Joe and Asuka not getting what they deserve.

-Cycles through different avatars until he gets the right one.

-updates his sig from what I've seen.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doesn't have an Asuka avatar.
- Should have an Asuka avatar.
- I will send him options.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Also doesn't have an Asuka avatar, despite his insistence.

Is being hypocritical in that way.

Should know I gotta get something to eat again soon.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Recently posted their GOAT games list
- Is tired of MEW
- Probably pre-ordered Red Dead 2 already


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Knows that I've never seen The Shape Of Water and probably never will. 

Is correct that I ordered the 105 gig Red Dead Redemption 2.

Knows I'm excited for Spider-Man DLC.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is practically declaring war on Phantom with that Shape of Water comment
- Is waiting for a PS4 remaster of the Original Mass Effect Trilogy
- Would probably buy a copy of Andromeda just to burn it (if they haven't already)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Eh. Should know that Tyrion has said worse and we're still cool.

"Strange sucks."

- Is definitely tired of The Plaz. 

- Tired of MEW?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Knows that I wasn't being serious when I said Doctor Strange sucks.

Always verbally jabs with me. In a friendly way.

Will forever be haunted by this image


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- KILL IT!!!
- WITH FIRE!!!
- GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Should post again quickly so that we get out of this page and that Deadpool...image
- Should tell others to do the same
- Agrees Deadpool is evil


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hates Deadpool. 

Well, that's really fucking special, isn't it?










Loves Taylor Swift. :beckylol

Keeps talking to Phantom about The Shape of Water.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that this post will save us from the dread one.
- Deadpool will no longer haunt us.
- Wouldn't mind a similar gif of Clea tho...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Okay, this time.
- Is he gone?
- Are we safe?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Should know that we are save...for now
- Probably finished the Spider-Man game already
- Probably agrees that a Flash game is actually possible


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ought to know that there's no way that Phantom has finished Spider-Man PS4. It takes him forever to do things. He's still procrastinating on Mass Effect. In a minute, he's gonna come in and say "I'll get to it! I swear!" like he's done several times before, and 2 months will go by, he still won't have played it.

Hates GOATPool.

Joined in October of 2015.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Keeps the Samoa Joe thread alive :drose
- Also believes that Asuka is above being part of a tag team 
- Would have also liked to see Kevin Owens capture the MITB briefcase and then win the Universal title out of the 4 alternatives we had heading into Summerslam wens2


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Misses Daniel Bryan and Shane McMahon together

- Posts in the AJ thread

- Never skips a weekly ratings thread


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I'd hardly describe the Samoa Joe thread as "alive". More like life support.

Knows I'm dreading the womens tag belts, because that gives Vince an excuse to have Asuka have a belt, while having somebody talk for her, and that'll be it. She'll never have a world title run. Scares me to death.

Knows it'll be a LONG time before Kevin Owens touches the world title again.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is right. Phantom is usually out of the house. I talk to you goobers while traveling or waiting for something to happen. 

- Knows that Spider-Man and Mass Effect are still on my To Finish list.

- Should know that I REALLY want a Strange game after playing Spider-Man.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Uses the horrible mobile version of this site.

Has played snippets of the Spider-Man game. Probably ain't even any further than Kingpin.

Knows a Doctor Strange game would rock the body that rocks the party.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows the mobile version of this site sucks

- Completed Spider-Man game, I guess

- Has been watching a lot of movies lately


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I got 100%.

Now knows my screenshot that I got for getting the Platinum trophy is Spider-Man in the Iron Spider suit from Infinity War diving off the top of Avengers Tower!  I got the photo achievement last, specifically the Avengers tower being the last thing I shot, so I'd get that shot. I was very particular about getting the Avengers Tower in my Platinum screenshot.

Knows Spider-Man PS4 is the best game that's been released this month.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Fan of WOATpool.
- Not a fan of Nadia van GOAT.
- Should know that I am aware that I'm the only person on Earth calling Deadpool a WOAT and Nadia a GOAT.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Uses GOAT and WOAT a lot

- Likes Nadia van Dyne more than Janet

- Is in awe of Awe-ska, I guess


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that GOAT and WOAT are the GOAT acronyms. After those, it's C.H.U.D. 
- Should know that it's unusual for me to pick the latest incarnation of a hero over one I grew up with, but Nadia is just the best. I was diagnosed with Asperger's syndrome and I recognize many of the traits I have in Nadia. I don't think that she's necessarily supposed to be autistic, but her eccentric behavior made her relatable to me.
- Knows that Awe-suka is :asuka


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Should know that I am aware that I'm the only person on Earth calling Deadpool a WOAT and Nadia a GOAT.


Because it's obvious how much cooler, funnier and just flat out better Deadpool is than her. :jericho2

Should know I'm watching the Darksiders III presentation.

Should know that cross platform play is going to be a thing soon. No idea how it will work, but hopefully we'll be able to play Injustice or the WWE game against each other soon. It's being beta tested with Fortnite.

Has Netflix.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- LAWL. 
- Knows that would be sweet. The only games I have on PS4 are single player. My buddy was an Xbox guy, so I would get the multiplayer games on that.
- Also has Netflix... which has the Hulk/Strange Halloween special.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*TYRION

* Apparently hates this










* Or this










* Or maybe just the mention of this: MEW

PHANTOM

* Ninja'd me

* Been here all day

* Apparently doesn't like Deadpool :hmm*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that this is keeping me sane on the most unproductive work day in history. I'm heading home in about 20 mins... to do this in front of a TV.

- Posted MEW. :mark

- And Mew...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I just added Marvel's Hulk: Where Monsters Dwell to my queue on his mention of it.

Should know that hearing the name MEW does remind me of the Pokemon, which is one reason I hate it. The other being I just hate the way it sounds.

Should know I'm still watching Temple of Doom as I post, which makes it last infinitely longer.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Apparently hates Pokemon 
Changes his avatar very regularly
Enjoys peanut butter pretzel clusters


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Always posts around the same time as me in the morning. :lol
- Knows that I live a healthy lifestyle








- Has an Ankh in his usertitle.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Changed his avatar :mark
Needs a wife that will cook for him 
Probably will never change his username


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Posted at 8:50pm my time
- Might be on 8,000 posts for a long time
- Joined just after CM Punk started his year long title reign


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

There is a 11 hour time zone difference between us
Pays attention to my post count
Has an avatar that makes Dean look like a heel


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Doesn't like Visitor Messages. :sadbecky
- Knows that I like them a little TOO much. :lol
- Was one of the reasons I changed my avatar, as he said I was overdue. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Endless supply of Anna gifs

* Becky Lynch fan :hmm

* Like Visitor Messages*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Big on Kairi Sane.
- Meh on GOAT Asuka.
- Not sure if friend or foe...


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fan of Roger Federer
Supports Manchester Utd
Likes Golf

Edit: 

Likes Queen
Mick Foley fan
Has 22 WF friends


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was Ninja'd.
- Unless he was doing three things about my evil twin.
- Bella Hadid fan.

BONUS:

- Edited his post.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Still working on the impossible task of figuring out a decent acronym for the Plaza
- Also edited their post
- Is dancing with Death


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- PLAUB?
- Should know that Death recently gave me a gift: a brush.
- Indifferent to The Wasp... But still likes her more than Deadpool. roud


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should post in the top 10 video games of all time thread
Seeing as he has the most posts in the video game vs video game thread and clearly likes video games
I'm sure his top 10 would include a few games I don't even know


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Second person to suggest that.
- Claims he has an ugly back... I'm sure it's gorgeous.
- Believes that Asuka deserves a push, but he is not totally obsessed with her... I'm cool with that. :asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

@Nostalgia

- Always has beautiful avatars

- Is invisible

- Doesn't post much in the wrestling sections

EDIT @PhantomoftheRing

- Is looking forward to seeing Maggie and Hershel Jr. soon

- Would like the idea of a Wasp standalone movie

- Doesn't post much in the wrestling sections either


----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

- Likes Megadeth, like me
- Likes Randy Orton, like me
- Doesn't think another upcoming Undertaker match is a good idea, like me


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Joined earlier this year

- Has good taste in music and wrestlers

- Appreciates the talent of Mustafa Ali


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Also thinks Wasp is the best Marvel superheroine... but for different reasons.

- Knows Maggie is the GOAT of The Walking Dead.

- Appreciates the badassery of Nikki Swango


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Connects more with female characters

- Has a magic trick in sig

- Lives in Los Angeles but travels a lot


----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

- Seems to know people here well
- May or may not reside in UK, which I fancy visiting one day
- Knows good wrestling


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Their Life is Strange
- Joined around Mania this year
- Ambrose fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Supports many of my favorite actresses.
- But not AUPL. (Still working on it.)
- Knows Death Stranding looks spooky cool.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Should know that AZA is the answer
- Probably also likes MIA (Wasikowska) and LEA (Seydoux)?
- Is waiting for a Dr. Strange game


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- AZA is a groovy one. Let's go with that.
- Is right about MIA and LEA.
- Does the code-y stuff like a smartie.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Uses 70s slang
Also Buffy speak
Also abbreviations


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Likes Super Woman. :banderas

Celeb poster resident. :benson

Has good taste in woman.  *_


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- One of the few people that likes both Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns. :rollins :reigns
- I wonder who he'd choose between Ashley Benson, Camilla Mendes or Sarah Michelle Gellar. :hmm
- Waiting for Riverdale to return


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Likes Super Woman. :banderas
> *_


_*

Thats Supergirl. Super Woman is different character

Different sig
Different avatar
All Anna Kendrick*_


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Fan of Super Woman.
- Likes the Doctor Who.
- Thinks Birds of Prey will blow... even with MEW. :sadbecky


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Fan of Super Woman.
> - Likes the Doctor Who.
> - Thinks Birds of Prey will blow... even with MEW. :sadbecky


Should know, once again, Super Woman is a different character
Who wouldn't like Doctor Who
You probably think its going to blow too. Its DCEU


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Can't get enough of that wonderful Super Woman.
- Loves the women of DC.
- Metal man.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*His favorite woman wrestler on Smackdown Live is Asuka. 

One of his favorite Musicians is Alice Cooper. 

He is a fellow Creature Of The Night. *_


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Still deciding on the three names I selected for him to choose between earlier. :Cocky
- Has good taste in Women. :bjpenn
- Makes me want to watch Buffy.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Should just watch Buffy
Sig and avatar are gifs
Post has gifs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- His sig is going to swallow my soul.
- Apparently hates true love. :thelist
- Knows that Eva Green is far out.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

He tasks me. He tasks me
Ideas of true love is limiting
Seems to now fear Supergirl and thinks she'll steal his soul


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Professional Khan man.
- Thinks Taylor Swift is overrated.
- Toku fan.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- As a timeless entity should have realized the grand plan behind calling AZA overrated and giving her that nickname on the same day
- Is now waging a senseless unjustifiable war against GOAT TAY
- Will eventually come to their senses


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Thinks NJPW is fairly rated

* No MEW among his favorites 










* Changed his avi back

DOLORIAN

* Ninja'd me

* One post away to 15 500 posts

* Hates sigs*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that MEW was considered for the list... she just didn't make the cut. :sadbecky
-Anti- :sadbecky 
- Queso fresco fan.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Posts in green.

Would put every Championship on Peyton if they could.

Regularly changes his signature.*


Ninja'd


*In some Catacombs.

Big fan of Asuka.

Has already made the HOF ballott.*


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Megafan of Doctor Strange.

Joined wrestling forums less then a year ago.

Marvel comics megafan Sandman #8.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Is getting a push.

Was saved by Jesus.

Wants Bryan Cranston to play Lex Luthor.*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Returned to the board after being MIA for a while
Sig keep changing
Currently has Maryse as Nikki Bella and Leanna Decker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eva:

- Doesn't dig comics. :sadbecky
- Loves Rihanna the way I love Debbie Harry.
- Fearless University graduate... what year?

Virus:
- Ninja'd me... again!
- KHHHAAAAAAAAAAANNNNN!!!!!
- Will soon recite a Klingon proverb.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Is into a lot of "oldschool" things. Movies, wrestlers, music, etc.

Might be rocking out to some Alice Cooper.

Almost at 850 posts.*



PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Fearless University graduate... what year?


2014...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Graduate of Fearless University.

Won't be fearless when I'm done with him.






Excited about Lita wrestling at Evolution.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Comes from Rihanna Drive
Posts in Magenta
Loves him some Leanna Decker and Lita

Tyrion
Ninja'd me 



Is master of fear
Changed Avatar


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Supports Supergirl.

Is whored out on rep.

Just got Ninja'd.*


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

- Going out on a limb and saying this guy likes boobs.

- Watches womens wrestling for all the "talent"

- Likes GIFS of sexy womens.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fellow Christian.

Wants AJ Styles to hold the title for years, or whatever it was.

Kenny Omega fan.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Fan of Dr. Jonathan Crane.
- Spreading fear and Asuka love wherever he goes.
- Family Guy fan.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Is a Christian, so probably wont attend the Church of 2006 Lita's Rack.

Another WF member who is whored out on rep.

Probably isn't the real Tyrion...*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I never said I was a good Christian. :shrug Although I am true blue born again, I'm a pretty bad representative of the faith. I appreciate a good rack. We're all still human.

Should know I'm scared reading Sophie Turners comments on the season finale, because it probably means they shit the bed on the ending, like I expect them to.

May or may not watch GOT.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Has been on WF since 2004, hopefully was given an award or something.

Loves the God Of War series.

Used to be King Wrex.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Groovy Lita fan*
- Loves magenta, the color.
- And possibly Magenta, the Rocky Horror character. *


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> *Fellow Christian.
> *
> *Wants AJ Styles to hold the title for years, or whatever it was.
> *
> Kenny Omega fan.


Bless up fam lol

And yes AJ Styles champ for 2 years. Pass Lesnars record. I'm down. He's the best.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> *Should know I never said I was a good Christian. :shrug Although I am true blue born again, I'm a pretty bad representative of the faith. I appreciate a good rack. We're all still human.
> *
> Should know I'm scared reading Sophie Turners comments on the season finale, because it probably means they shit the bed on the ending, like I expect them to.
> 
> May or may not watch GOT.


I feel you, I'm certainly not always a "good" Christian. I have my slip ups and my moments. It's part of being human and part of needing Christ to keep us in check. It's good to accept I mess up and will never really be worthy of his love.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Bless up fam lol
> 
> And yes AJ Styles champ for 2 years. Pass Lesnars record. I'm down. He's the best.


I seriously hope not. Joe needs to take his belt immediately. 

Has a radically different opinion of Styles than I do.

Wants Styles to beat Lesnars record that isn't a record. 

Won't be happy when Bryan beats Styles for the title at WrestleMania.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Biggest fan of The Weekly Planet in the multiverse.
- Probably drinking some apple cider.
- And listening to a podcast.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't appreciate the legitimate, Asuka level GOATNESS of Mr. Sunday Movies and Nick Mason as much as I do. If at all.

Should know I'm listening to a Youtube show.....but it functions basically as a podcast, albeit in video.

Knows I'll be looking for more apple cider later today. I'm about half way down.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I've listened to three Weekly Planets and I enjoy it. 
- Called one of the greatest comic book characters of all time "goofy". :thelist
-Should know that I have tickets to see a Q&A with Aubrey Plaza. :mark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, if the shoe fits. 

Besides, I thought goofy in your eyes was a positive. Didn't you refer to Nadia Van Dyne that way, or at least a similar meaning word? Obviously I mean it as a negative, though...

Has listened to 3 Weekly Planets.

Should know that, for some inexplicable reason, DC recently released a comic where they showed Batmans penis. I was somehow unaware of that until this weeks Weekly Planet. 






Likes old stuff better than new stuff.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- fuck wrestling
- loves his metal music
- is looking forward to new game of thrones


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

From Australia
Still posts in the official match/DVD/show thread - I stopped years ago 
Has been a member of the forum over 14 years


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Always remembering that good ol' times
- Likes classic rock
- Is a favorite*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not into NJPW.
- Is into all of the metal.
- Especially Japanese metal.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- I'd say this if Vince has a hard-on on Roman Reigns then Dave Meltzer has a hard-on on Kenny Omega... do you agree?
- Loves rabbits in hats
- Has rabbits in hats, as well.
- He is a magician*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hard to disagree with that.
- Should know that I used to have a rabbit and I did pull him out of a hat a few times.
- Knows that Perfect Blue is, well, perfect.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Listed 4 things
Is a Triple H fan
is 9 years older than me

Always Ninja's me 
Lurks these threads 23 hours a day 
Fan of Andre The Giant


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has a girl in a turtle neck as a avatar
Has an AC DC logo as a sig
is a rep whore


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Uncapitalized
- Something no one wants to get on their computer
- Or in their body for that matter


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is new to the ChatBox Crew
Uses underscores
Well how do you know people don't want that third one?:x


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Was quick to respond
- A pure ladies man
- Their second post on this page


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't seem to post in other threads except this one 
This is his thread 
Knows the mario bros rock


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Finally has a sig
- As well as a new avy
- Hasn't seen me post in other sections


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- This thread is his primary haunt.
- New Day fan... apparently.
- Probably enjoys ghost peppers.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Clea: Then, Now, Forever
Ships her with Dr Strange
Should branch out into other ships


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Cares about others
- Wants them to do better
- Just like they have


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has 8 WF friends like me
Has visitor messages going back to 2015
Describes himself as shy in his bio


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was once known as... rise.
- Legend of Zelda fan... because he has a heart and a soul.
- Digs photography.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Looked at my bio at least once
- Wasn't the last one to name things about me
- Online


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Vague.
- Mysterious.
- Mostly ghostly.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*He is from The catacombs beneath Staples Center. 

Has a cool ass user name. 

Almost up to his first 1k posts. *_


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

- Has great taste in women
- A big Shield fan
- Apparently posts ALOT


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Is a new comer to this site. :benson

Is from Wonderland. :fact

Has a cat on his or her avatar. :fact*_


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fan of all 3 Shield Members
Pokemon fan 
Despite both being on the forum since 2011 we have never really interacted :shrug


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Likes Pokemon Crystal like me. :banderas

Is a fan of the master of the Killswitch, Christian. :benson

His favorite promotion is the WWE. :becky*_


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kills vampires
Should kill that Edward prick
Lurks the celeb thread


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Seems really cool 

Ton of posts 

Been here since 2009


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Recent to the board 
Is from the UK
Username might mean something


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

virus21 said:


> Recent to the board
> Is from the UK
> Username might mean something


My username is named after James Tavernier in my avatar


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Didn't name three things.

Has been a WF member for six months.

Football fan.*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Likes big tits
Especially Litas
Likes Rhianna too


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

@Eva MaRIHyse

- Likes Miz. And Maryse.

- Fearless University Graduate

- Hasn't been active recently

Edit @virus21

- Adores Victoria Justice

- Hates Supergirl TV series

- Posts great pictures in the Celebs thread


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Is all whored out on rep.

Regularly posts in here.

Knows Becky Lynch is greatness.*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has mind-blowing sigs

- Lives in Rihanna Drive

- Wants Miz to beat Bryan at Super Show-Down


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Surely enjoys AJ and Orton being cornerstones of SmackDown.

Turned on James Ellsworth.

Has rocked the same avatar for a long time.*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Also wants to see Mickie James vs Lita on the Evolution ppv 
- Also believes that Nikki Bella is the better Bella twin 
- Probably happy that The Miz beat Daniel Bryan at Summerslam :miz


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Lives in Hollywood.

Does all the rating threads.

Would probably like to see Ambrose get another big push.*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_Big time Maryse fan. 

Loves a talented singer in Rihanna. 

Has good taste in woman wrestlers. _


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Loves Lili Reinhart

- Posts amazing pictures in the Celebs thread

- Is from Ravenswood


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Watched Sturridge's goal over & over again

Cool avatar 

All over this thread like a boss


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has likely developed a soft corner for Liverpool due to Stevie G

- Fan of The Queen, Charlotte Flair

- Enjoyed the Balor vs Rollins matches a lot


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Is a fan of Charlotte and Becky hugging.

Might not want to see AJ and Randy hug though.

Posts often in this section.*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sig is currently Lita in a bikini and Rihanna dressed as a nurse
Has part of his name capitalized
Has been posting in the celeb thread again


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks that I should branch out into other ships.
- Should know that I'm perfectly happy with my mystical dweebs.
- Master of ships.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has not completed Spider-Man on PS4

- Marked out when Asuka won the Royal Rumble

- Is groovy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Marked out when Charlotte ended Asuka's streak.
- :thelist
- Also pretty groovy. :dance


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cried when Asuka lost at WrestleMania, like a real man. 










Likes the word "groovy"

Didn't add Clea to his favourites list.


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

-Big Mass Effect mark
-WF veteran
-Knows that Iron Maiden is the GOAT metal band


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Username reminds me of the Psychic types in Pokemon 
Has 5 WF friends
Has 42 visitor messages


----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

- Appreciates AC/DC, like me
- Seems to enjoy the "Fantasy & Games" subforum lately
- Probs recognises the talent of Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fan of The Rock
likes the video game Doom 
Location: Russia


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Doesn't approve of @Chrome 's obsession with feet :beckylol
Would probably love to marry a Slovenian woman & move there :hmm:
Has never eaten steak :surprise::surprise::surprise:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows I find foot fetishes weird. Though equally I understand other people would find my fetish weird. :side:
Is correct
Also correct, knows me very well :hmm:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Has a weird fetish :hmm: (probably involves mermaids :lmao)
Still using WF's classic skin :WTF2
Loves tuna (Y)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wasn't paying attention to threads in the Anything section one month ago :cool2
As a 11'er should know the classic skin is GOAT 
Fan of Austin Aries :side:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Not a fan of Austin Ares
Finds foot fetishes weird
Might have been called Trendy or Current at on point


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Not far from 20,000 posts.
- Recently watched Friday the 13th: Part III








- Loves boobies


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Had a really satisfying meal about an hour ago

- Likes seeing Anna Kendrick and Blake Lively together

- Likes the colour blue


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

TFW

Knows his missus was looking good in Table 19 :agree:
Huge Denzel fan
Would like to take a beating from Becky :beckylol

EF

Ninja'd the fuck outta me :goaway
Has the same initials as Even Flow
Good taste in women


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has great knowledge about geography

- Is looking forward to Mickie James vs Lita

- Sig is probably desktop background as well


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- Seems to have a great memory for stuff
- Is super quick at posting itt
- Fan of this section in general


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky fan :becky
Supports the same football team as Brock
From Portugal



emerald-fire said:


> - Sig is probably desktop background as well





Spoiler: nah


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oneiros:

- Groovy Sandman sandfan.
- Put Jessica Harper on his list of favorite actresses. roud
- Seems pretty far out. :asuka

CJ:

- Ninja'd me. :sadbecky
- Fan of :becky
- Definitely digging her reign as champion.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- I just repped him some MEW. Yes, MEW, not Mary Elizabeth Winstead. Hi Tyrion. :asuka
- Should totally get premium soon. :yes
- I'm sensing someone is missing from his favourites list


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Abbreviates to mock Tyrion
Advertises Premium
Posted awkward Anna gif


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- I just saw her in A Simple Favor.
- She danced to a song by GOAT Françoise Hardy. :mark
- Was excellent in the movie.

Virus:

- Keeps ninja-ing me!
- Is definitely my Khan.
- Kamen Rider fan. :asuka


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- :asuka
-








-


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Kill Bill fan
- From Portugal
- Likes color-haired girls?*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fan of Triple H
Fan of HBK
Has likely done the DX crotch chop several times in his lifetime


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Pokemon fan.
- Enjoyed Maryse a lot in 2008 and 2009.
- Loves a good Kit Kat.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Competes with me to fill the section & be the last one to post in the Topics.










- Is one of the best members that has joined this year.










- Has a serious bromance with Tyrion.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is my rival!!!!!!
- Totes adorbz in A Simple Favor.
- Is apparently a Françoise Hardy fan. :mark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- How I feel coming in to the section after he's posted in all the topics:










- Is not Online at the moment.

:wow

- Enjoyed A Simple Favor. :JLC3


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Will soon be watching halloween films 
Has a crush on a woman many years older than him 
Has been posting in The Seth Rollins thread despite claiming he's no longer watching WWE :cool2



PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Loves a good Kit Kat.


I actually think it's a mediocre chocolate bar but it was simply better than the other choices people kept listing in that thread. :shrug


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cares not for Kit Kats
Doesn't seem to appreciate older woman (though it does depend on how old)


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_Loves him some Victoria Justice. 

Has a Super Girl on his signature. 

Has great taste in woman. _


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Posts in text colour that is annoying to read
Becky fan 
As a Platinum fan should know that Azelf is the best out of the legendary trio


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I post in Seth's thread because I still support the guy & like talking about him, but I still don't care to watch the product/WWE sadly.










- Isn't a fan of coloured fonts :aryep

- Has someone in his avi no one will know, aside from a select few, I'm one of them.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is the forth wall because the other 3 walls have gang signs spayed on them
Is snarky
Doesn't watch WWE


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- Enjoys Friends, the sitcom... 

*cough*

- Going to keep it creepy during October.
- Enjoys pizza because she is sane. :asuka

Virus:

- Ninja'd me!
- Always ninjas me!
- KHHHAAAAAAAAAAANNNNN!!!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Anna:
> 
> - Enjoys Friends, the sitcom...
> 
> ...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Never!
- I don't wanna!
- Probably ninja'd me.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Will do so and like it
Should know that line from Wrath of Khan is originally from Moby Dick, because Star Trek does that. Khan also likens himself to Lucifer from Paradise Lost. Its subtlety that is lost in modern Star Trek.
Knows that not liking Pizza is tantamount to madness


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks I didn't know those things. :thelist.
- Right about the lack of subtlety in modern Trek.
- Should know that The Spirit movie is to The Spirit what CW Supergirl is to Supergirl.

I think it might be THE most disappointing comic book movie of all time.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Puts up a good comparison for the Spirit
Is right as both are in name only
What would be a good nickname: SINO, CWgirl, KINO, Krapra?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Called me snarky. I try my best.










- Knows that Cara Delevinge has a resting bitch face.










- Likes Pizza like a normal human being. :JLC3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has never called me snarky. :sadbecky

- Always mentions me when there are pics of Aubrey Plaza to be seen. :JLC3

- Should know that A Simple Favor is seriously boss.


----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

- Shares my liking of Asuka and Kairi
- Probs likes blues
- Lives in catacombs Seems to enjoy comics


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Likes my favorite band, Megadeth \m/

- Joined in April 

- Fan of the best member of the Shield, Dean Ambrose


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Almost ninja'd me.
- Megadeth is his favorite band.
- Not Shonen Knife. :thelist


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is from the same city as Megadeth

- Huge fan of Shonen Knife. It must be quite a groovy band.

- Put me on The List


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Damn right about Shonen Knife being groovy.
- Knows that peace sells... but who's buying?
- Orton fan.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Thinks Shawshank Redemption & The Godfather are both overrated.










- Enjoys a lot of Classic movies.

- Knows I'm always the one to name things about him.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> - Thinks Shawshank Redemption & The Godfather are both overrated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


- Should know that I dig both, but I don't think they're quite as good as people say, especially not Shawshank.

- Digs Tom Hardy.

[INSERT TOM HARDY GIF]

- Also digs MEW.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Appreciates the greatness that is Cate Blanchett
- Probably finished Spider-Man already
- Wishing for Dr. Strange to make a huge come back in the next Avengers film


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Helena Bonham Carter is a damn GOAT.
- Is a nightmare dressed like a daydream.
- Is the Namor to my Doctor Strange. Uneasy allies FTW!


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Having convos
- Using less gifs
- Is slowly learning


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- First post of the day.
- Won't be the last.
- Happy October, ghosty man!


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Not their first post of the month
- Wont be their last either
- And a happy October to you too


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Grooviest spectre on WF.
- Shy... but most ghosts are.
- I'll see him again soon.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Is right
- Was right
- Feeling good


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Two words
- for each
- line here.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

TFW

WF's most mysterious user :hmm:
Should probably go check out the SD discussion thread :xavier
Hasn't made any recent changes :hmm:

Phantom

Should change his location to this thread
Has probably already voted in the latest WFFF thread :asuka
Using less gifs :hmm


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Avy is gone
- Sig is nice
- On the job


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Edited post.
- But I know the truth.
- Next.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Sees through my ruse
- Is also next
- Unless they're in a spiteful mood


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is right.
- No spite for him right now.
- The spite will come later.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Liked my post
- Liked another post
- Is not seen in other sections


----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

- Likes SSB
- Probs likes a lot of Nintendo games in general
- Kinda isn't seen in other sections as well lately


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Russian
- Somewhat new
- Username uncapitalized


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

@tryptophanjunkie

- Interested in physics

- Shares my liking for quite a few wrestlers

- Has developed a liking for this thread

Edit @Make_The_Grade

- Ninja

- Seems to mostly post in this thread alone

- Close to making 750 posts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not Make_The_Grade.
- Evangeline Lilly fan.
- Doesn't love :asuka enough.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is upset that I chose Wonder Woman over Clea

- Did not expect that I would strike out of nowhere in that thread

- Loves :asuka a lot


----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

- Takes No Prisoners
- Sweats Bullets
- Is Almost Honest


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is Addicted to Chaos

- Wants to Set the World Afire

- Wants to visit Hangar 18


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Gave Carmella an HM on his Favorite Female list. :thelist
- Did not include Kairi Sane, Hiroyo Matsumoto, and Meiko Satomura. :thelist
- Did include :asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should know that I include only main roster wrestlers on my lists

- Dislikes Carmella

- Dislikes Ellsworth even more :asuka


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Was ninja's
- Had to make an edit
- Which includes a mention


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Observes.
- Like Sherlock Holmes.
- But a ghost...

...are you the ghost of Sherlock Holmes!??!!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Always seems to be on at the same times as me.










- Should know that thanks to one of the films his favourite starred in, I'm now afraid of Rollercoasters.










- Thinks A Simple Favor is boss.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*The biggest Anna Kendrick fan on here. :benson

Has similar taste in wrestlers. 

Is proud that Becky Lynch has overcome so much on the main roster. :becky*_


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Enjoyed Seth's heel run with J&J
Last ate Pepperoni Pizza Subs from Iceland
Loved getting Nukes on MW2 back in the day

Edit: 

Also a fan of Rollins
Birthday is April 4th
Enjoys Basketball


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Somehow got ninja'd after 6 minutes, despite not writing much.

Posted over an hour ago.

Does not have the logo of the greatest band of all time in his sig.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loves Iron Maiden. \m/
- Prefers metal to hard rock.
- WF's most enthusiastic Doctor Fate fan.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Knows that hard rock does also.....rock.

Prefers Lon Chaney, Vincent Price and Doctor Strange to his favourite actress.

Knows I'm very disappointed in him for not playing this song every time he reads his Sandman comics.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Loves Goodfellas.










- Found it funny that I preferred Scarface over it.










- Wasn't sane like I originally thought, and I don't blame him being on here since 2004. :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Probably eating some pizza.
- And watching something on TV.
- Probably not watching wrestling tho.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I'm eating biscuits. :becky2
- Should know I'm listening to music on YouTube.
- Was correct on the last one. :Cocky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Listening to music.
- Some Françoise Hardy?
- Should know that I'm still not over the fact that Hardy's music was in her movie.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should listen to this weeks episode of The Weekly Planet. I haven't listened to it yet myself, I'm getting to it, but their Superhero Showdowns are typically some of the best, funniest episodes.

Keeps talking about some movie with an artist named Hardy that he likes.

Will be watching Avengers 4.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Started reading comics lately I suppose.

Passionate person.

Metalhead who probably mostly listens classic bands.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I haven't read any comics lately.

Is correct that I listen to mostly classic bands. The ones that aren't from the 70's, 80's, 90's are like European Power Metal bands and shit.

Should know that most commercial music is terrible.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Cody Rhodes fan.
- Watched All In.
- Has a very diverse favourites list. :wow

Edit:

- Ninja'd me.
- Knows that commercial music sucks dick for the most part.
- Knows Avengers 4 will be fucking awesome.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

DAMN!!!

ROA:

- Fellow comic fan.
- Digs Cyclops.
- Appreciates the greatness of GOAT Sailor Mercury. :mark

TFW:

- Ninja'd me.
- Loves Deadpool.
- Also loves a Hardy, but his name is Tom.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Probably has some avatar/sig theme planned for Halloween.

Should know that my Scarecrow avatar is about the brunt of how festive I get.

Would love a Doctor Strange costume.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is right about the Halloween stuff.
- Should know that I have a Strange costume.
- Should know that I'm going to be Vampire Strange for Halloween.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should post a pic of him in his Strange costume in the PYP thread.
- Probably one of those adults that goes Trick or Treating. I know you, don't lie to me.
- Keeps talking about the wrong Hardy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is Count Strangula.

Has likely read plenty of accounts about the inspiration for Dracula, Vlad The Impaler.

Will probably watch season 2 of Castlevania Netflix, the first ever good video game adaptation.

EDIT - God damn it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Right about Vlad.
- Right about Castlevania.
- Should know that The Unstoppable Wasp is about to rise from the grave, so he should brace himself for some extreme Wasp fangirling. :mark


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

-Is cool because he/she has Asuka listed as a favorite
-Has a lot of points
-Has the same join year as me


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Likes Asuka

- Fan of Kane and Undertaker

- Joined quite recently


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Charlotte Flair is his favourite Woman on the roster.










- Is happy with Becky being Champ, but wouldn't mind Charlotte either.

- Only mentions main roster talent in his lists.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Posted a gif that made me have to look away from the screen.

Is from either England, Scotland, Wales or Northern Ireland. I'm guessing Northern Ireland, otherwise you might as well just put England, Scotland or Wales.

Prefers Anna Kendrick to Becky Lynch.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Should go ahead and list their favorite actors/actresses here: https://www.wrestlingforum.com/ente...r-favorite-actors-actresses.html#post76230310

- Recently changed their avatar

- Wasn't as high on Red Dead Redemption as a lot of people who praised the game


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Adores Pulp Fiction.
- Thinks FFX is a slice of fried gold.
- Should know that I think TAY is decent.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know it's too much work to write up a list of favourite actors and actresses right now, but I will say, the fact that nobody mentioned Patrick Stewart, Ian McKellen or Gene Hackman, and only one person mentioned Jeff Bridges, makes me wonder what the fuck has happened to this world.






1:57 to 2:00

Had a ton of actors on his list, and left a ton of great ones out.

Had Mary Elizabeth Winstead near the bottom of his list, shockingly.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loves Hateful Eight.
- And Tarantino in general.
- Knows the Question is pretty boss.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Tarantino fan?
- Likes NJPW
- Should know that I'm learning Japanese  Best decision*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Now knows I'm a Tarantino fan.

- Learning Japanese. :asuka

- Metal on metal: it's what he craves.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Thinks The Matrix is overrated

:thelist

- Liked it better when Asuka was on Raw

- Quentin Tarantino fan


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes The Matrix
Likes my avatar
Keeps several game threads alive almost by himself



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Somehow got ninja'd after 6 minutes, despite not writing much.


Surprisingly common for me when I have several different internet tabs open and I'm distracted by other things, mostly YouTube. :side:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Enjoyed Elias's segment

- Wants to Walk with Elias now more than ever

- Helps me in keeping those game threads alive


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Matrix fan. :goaway
- Definitely wants to walk with Elias.
- And woo with Charlotte.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Doesn't recognize that The Matrix is one of the most unique, brilliantly executed, intense and edge of the seat movies ever.

- Likes King Kong

- Likes Batman (1989)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Walks with Elias 
Considers it rare when he sees a wrestling section post from me 
Despite being a HBK fan is probably not that interested in his current program with Triple H and The Undertaker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Recently had two hard boiled eggs.
- Doesn't watch full WWE shows.
- Does watch the highlights tho.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Reads the last thing you ate thread but doesn't post it 
I don't blame you it's a bit of a lame thread :shrug 
Probably doesn't watch full shows either and mainly tunes in for Asuka


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Reads the last thing you ate thread but doesn't post it
> I don't blame you it's a bit of a lame thread :shrug
> Probably doesn't watch full shows either and mainly tunes in for Asuka


8000+ posts
Stopped watching full shows some time ago.
Posted Quinton as a place name, making me wonder if he meant the one near Birmingham.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Back to quoting.
- Knows that I'm Elvira's lapdog.
- Would be over the moon if someone voted for Nia in the Favorite Female thread.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Thinks The Matrix is overrated
- Voted against Pulp Fiction
- Referred to TAY as a "dread"

Uneasy ally indeed...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows that Phantom voting for Death Proof over Pulp Fiction was criminal. 










- Loves T. Swift










- Probably looking forward to Super Show-Down.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Picked 1999 Mummy over 1932 Mummy and still judges me!
- Should know that at least mine wasn't sincere!
- Lovable Looney.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Has never repped me
- Is gunning for the #1 spot
- Is inching ever so closer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Named one thing
- Will edit post.
- We'll meet again.


----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

- Seems to like older films
- Is one of the guardians and keepers of this thread lately
- Which isn't a bad thing at all


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- "Entirely?"
- Makin' me feel self-conscious.
- Has had a strange life.


----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

- Should check out the edit
- Predates me by four months
- Shares my liking of Cab Calloway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Didn't have to edit. I was kidding.
- Fan of the Hi De Ho Man.
- Seems pretty groovy. :asuka


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Loves the :asuka smiley

Replied to another :asuka fan

Should know that I'm going out now.


----------



## LiableToPay (Mar 31, 2018)

Is pessimistic about Joe's chances of winning the WWE Title.
Possibly the biggest Asuka mark on the Planet.
Well on his way to 100,000 posts.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

TL:

- is going out now.
- Knows that I love :asuka
-Loves that sweet, sweet apple cider.

LTP:

- Ninja'd me.
- First time I've seen him here. Hi.
- Fellow Asuka fan?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Spends an unhealthy amount of time on this forum, like myself. :asuka
- We both should evaluate our lives probably.
- Then again, fuck that, the Internet is awesome. :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that this forum keeps me sane at work, though today's work is at the Santa Monica Pier. Think I'll head to the arcade.
- Knows that the internet is a Wonderland of beautiful nonsense.
- Digs Uncharted the way I dig Resident Evil.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that WWE just spoiled the fact that AJ wins in Australia and the feud with Joe is over. fpalm

Is shooting a movie scene at the Santa Monica Pier.

Is going to the arcade, which has old, bad games.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I agree with his fpalm
- Knows that I will be going to an arcade, which has old, badass games.
- Should know that there are chimichangas here and they remind me of... some guy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that I'm not gonna be watching anything WWE related until they do something right, excluding Asuka segments. Not even anything with Joe, or Owens, Ambrose, Wyatt, etc. I've had it with this moron.

Knows that I have to keep watching the Asuka segments, because I have no self control when it comes to Asuka segments. I need them, even if they're bad. The rest of it can fuck off. It's a shame because I liked Joes promos.

Isn't happy that he was reminded of the greatest comic book character of all time, Deadpool.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has finally decided to stop watching WWE. Good man. :JLC3
- Loves Asuka so much that he'll still continue to watch her segments. :asuka
- Will likely hate Venom.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I am thinking of joining their No WWE Club.
- Should know that I'm starting to remember why I stopped watching it.
- Fan of Snarky Internet Troll Deathstroke.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I'll probably still complain about other stuff on WWE tv, otherwise I'll have nothing to do on this forum. I mean, that's basically what I do now, but I was watching stuff from my favourites. I don't even have the time to waste on that anymore. Just Asuka.

Should know that I kinda feel like me watching Asuka segments is cursing her, but I don't want to stop, because I know my paranoid superstition has no factual basis and I'd just be missing chunks of her career and I don't want to miss anything.

Knows that I'm weird.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Will only be watching Asuka.
- Is wise.
- Should know that I will shed a tear when Kairi gets called up. :sadbecky


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that I'll shed a tear when Kairi calls up, because knowing my luck, she'll get the belt and Asuka won't, because I can't have ANYTHING.

Should know I watched the first episode of the original Dragon Ball. It actually wasn't bad. I kinda doubt I can really get into it, having seen a bunch of lore about it on Death Battle, but I guess we'll find out. There was at least one great note of comedy.

Should know that if they ever do cross play for 2K19 and we can play each other, he's gonna have to pick Kairi Sane, because I call dibs on Asuka and I don't do mirror matches.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Called dibs on Asuka.
- Knows that I'm cool with being Kairi.
- Clearly wants to get elbowed.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is ok being Kairi, while I'm not, which is why I called dibs.

Should know that he can elbow me all day, because the match is happening in the NXT arena. :asuka

Will be another victim of the streak.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Doesn't thinks Thanos wants our money anymore
- Has played through every possible outcome and character combinations of Mass Effect 2
- Doesn't thinks WWE is good TV


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I may go back to that usertitle. I used the Scarecrow one for Halloween, but now that I found my perfect Asuka avatar, it doesn't really work (although, she does have a mask, but whatever).

Should know I highly doubt I've done everything in Mass Effect, as evidenced by this 






31:03 to 33:22

That small clip alone, I was completely unaware of as well, because I've played ME 1 countless times too, and never noticed it.

That entire video is great, by the way. If anybody is a Mass Effect fan and sees it, it's worth your time. It has my stamp of approval. Now, granted, he's a little more lenient on Andromeda than I am, but he still struck the key point about why it sucked.

Knows I'm right about WWE not being good tv, but won't admit it because Becky is the world champion.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

D:

- The grooviest uneasy ally. :asuka
- We disagree on a lot of things, but it doesn't matter because...
- We both think FFX is boss. :asuka

TL:

- Ninja'd me.
- So getting elbowed.
- Will be shocked when Kairi ends the Streak. :mark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Could've been referring to me, but wasn't.

Knows I've never played Final Fantasy X, or 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, etc.

Hasn't played the Mass Effect trilogy, which is amazing because he has literally every other corner of pop culture covered.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Should know that when we are actually trying to watch good tv, that's what stuff like Game of Thrones is for. WWE is not has nas never ben "good tv". Just mindless fun to kill time.

- Should also know that we actually own and have finished several times the Mass Effect Trilogy (no I won't call it the "original" because the abomination which shall not be named does not actually exist).

- Should give X a go.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I'm not going to give X a go. I don't start anything in the middle, and I doubt I'd enjoy it.

Knows how to refer to the game that mistakenly calls itself Mass Effect.

Watches SmackDown, because for some reason, he finds the wrestlers on that show entertaining. Somehow.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is also a kick-ass uneasy ally. :asuka.
- Should know that D is the Namor to my Strange and he is my Hulk.
- Thinks Mass Effect is the Asuka of video games.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I'm not sure if he likes me or Dolorian more, based on that description. Hulk is clearly the better character, though.

Is correct.

Should know that Asuka has probably not played the new Spider-Game, because she's never re-tweeted anything about it. Shame. She's missing out. She seems to be more into old video games.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*
^^
Is a huge Asuka fan on here. :fact

He has a great taste in Marvel characters. 

One intelligent poster on here. :fact


@PhantomoftheRing ; 
One of his favorite wrestlers is the legendary Bull Nakano. :banderas

One of his favorite Musicians is Jay Hawkins. :benson


One of his current favorites is Doctor Strange. :tucky 
*_


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Clearly a man of culture.
- Should know that Strange is a perennial favorite.
- Digs :asuka because he has a heart and a soul.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Voted for the Japanese ladies.

Posts almost exclusively in this section.

Elvira went to a party as Mariah Scary, but you stayed at home having dinner with Karen Black.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Said I would vote for the Japanese ladies a few days ago.
- Was proven right.
- Didn't quote.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Continues to vote in that thread despite Asuka always coming in last place. I don't understand it. Asuka should be #1 and nothing else is worth voting over. 

Barely posts outside of here. A point that I was going to mention but was beaten to it.

Should know I'm about to watch Justice League Dark.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Has a goat level avatar.

Thinks that Hulk is better than Namor lol.

Batman fan.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

New to this thread
Location has something either to do with porn or a Vin Diesel movie
Made the HOF Ballet


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Said something about a HOF ballot, whatever the hell that's for.

Knows that xXx is how they spell the Vin Diesel series. 

Probably has never seen one of those movies, and I wouldn't blame him, based on the trailers I've seen.



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Has a goat level avatar.


Damn right.



> Thinks that Hulk is better than Namor lol.


And he is. Nobody cares about Spockqaman. :heyman6


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Disrespected Namor. :thelist
- Definitely wins the Grooviest Asuka Avatar award.
- Knows that this section is my primary haunt.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Knows I have the greatest Asuka avatar of all time, Thank you 2k.

Should know that it's hard to find a good Asuka avatar. So many of her photos just don't translate well to avatars, since she's such an animated character and I prefer avatars that don't look silly. I've found the perfect shot.

Should know that I'll probably still change my avatar, because that's what I do, but this should be my default Asuka one going forward. We'll see. It definitely won't be if she wins the belt.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Based on his above comments will be keeping this avatar for a little longer than other avatars
Made me laugh with his recent comment in the AJ/Nakamura low blow thread 
Enjoys podcasts


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Always posts at the same time as me.
- Used to be obsessed with Biscuits and stopped because they are so fattening. 
- Likes to use the :shrug emote.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Will watch Venom

- Liked The Shallows

- Has quit watching WWE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Always notices when I'm online 
Hasn't noticed my last few Sonya posts in the thread he created :shrug 
Is trying to convince Americans that chocolate hobnobs are the greatest

Knows what WWE stands for
Is still watching WWE
Has favourites that are liked by WWE management


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Didn't initially name 3 things about me in the above post

- Knows WWE should push Elias especially after last Raw

- Had two boiled eggs recently, which is something I usually have everyday too


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Likes to eat eggs
- Becky vs Charlotte is prob the most anticipated match for him at SSD if he's watching it
- Might like sadistic Randy Orton :lol


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has increased wrestling shirt count

- Has made a cool Shield sign for SSD

- Doesn't want Dean to turn heel at SSD


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

May or may not like eggs
Is glued to the screen when Dean Ambrose is on 
Doesn't particularly care for Renee Young's commentary

Ninja'd me again :side: 
Knows eggs are healthy 
Likely wants Dean to turn heel


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got ninja'd by me twice in a row

- Been to London twice this year

- Posts mostly in the Games section


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

emerald-fire said:


> - Didn't initially name 3 things about me in the above post
> 
> - Knows WWE should push Elias especially after last Raw
> 
> - Had two boiled eggs recently, which is something I usually have everyday too


They should push him because of a stupid, throwaway cheap heat line that Seattle took way too personally? Come on...

Should know that Elias is not special in the least and doesn't deserve a push.

Knows Ambrose needs to turn heel, which he won't, but even if he does, I won't see it unless he wins the Universal title, which he won't.

Thinks eggs are healthy. They're really not, they don't do anything for me and I eat a lot of them.

EDIT - Oh give me a god damn break. 

I'm not writing anything else. Live with the above 3 things.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should not state opinions as facts

- Likes Lance Storm's podcast

- Listens to quite a few podcasts but favorite one is The Weekly Planet


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Apparently thinks that every opinion someone posts needs to have "IMO" in front of it.  Opinions are facts in the mind of the person who says them. If you can't feel confident about your opinions, they're not worth hearing. 

Thinks Charlotte is more popular than she is.

Probably doesn't listen to any podcasts I'm subscribed to. Maybe the Observer or the Torch.....maybe.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is wrong about me listening to The Observer or The Torch. I've heard very few podcasts and most of them were Talk is Jericho.

- Doesn't like the direction WWE is going in

- Knows Joe is not winning the title


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Obviously doesn't read carefully enough. I said MAYBE.

Prefers boring interviews to long form analysis of the weekly product.

Thinks it's funny that WWE is run by the only promoter on the planet that wouldn't give Joe the title. Yeah, har har. Let's celebrate blatant stupidity and bad business.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should know I never said it's funny. I'm just not pushing for it to happen. I would prefer Styles retaining.

- Infinity War is favorite film of the year

- Didn't like The Last Jedi


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You clearly enjoy the fact that it's not happening and you keep poking me with a stick over Styles and his god awful, failed run continuing, so it's the same thing. 

Should know that Disney apparently hates money, judging by their 3 year renewal of Kathleen Kennedy as the head of Lucasfilm.

Knows that episode 9 will make Batman v Superman money instead of Infinity War money.

Should know that Infinity War is the greatest comic book movie of all time, but probably doesn't.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

No, I don't enjoy that fact. I just want Styles to carry it further.

- Claims that he's not into wrestling while listening to long form analysis of the weekly product :beckylol

- Likes Bray Wyatt

- Looking forward to the final season of GoT


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that I don't watch the product, outside of Asuka segments. I don't even watch the people I like anymore. I don't watch Joe, I don't watch Bray, I don't watch Owens, I don't watch Ambrose. Everything is on ignore except for Asuka, because I refuse to skip her segments. She's too valuable not to watch.

Yes, I keep informed to what's going on, because I find the actual analysis entertaining, where I DON'T find the product entertaining. I also listen to podcasts where they talk about movies that I would never watch in a million years, because hearing their takes on the movies is entertaining and informative to listen to. Somehow, this makes me a wrestling fan. I follow one person on the roster.

Somehow agrees with Vince McMahon on which wrestlers should be pushed.

Should know that WWE gets progressively worse by the day.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- I agree, fuck wrestling
- Knows that wrestling sucks nowadays
- Not fond of Anime though but that's alright*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has Evil & Gentle in his username. Not sure which one to believe. :hmm
- Uses a coloured font that is unreadable on a dark skin.
- Just said "Fuck Wrestling" :JLC3


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Agrees that wrestling died earlier than 2017... I'd say, it started in 2010 but 2014 was the year that everything started to get fucked.
- Anna Kendrick worshiper 
- Likes peace signs*


----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

- Has a relatable title under the username
- Metalhead
- So that means we've got something in common


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows I worship Anna.










- Seems to be more gentle than evil. :thumbsup

- Should know I like peace sign, but love this sign even more










Edit:

*sigh*

- Is a sneaky, sneaky ninja.
- One of the few members on here that is from Russia. At least that I've seen.
- Enjoys drinking Tea. :thumbsup


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Evil One:

- Thinks wrestling is dead.
- Has tried promotions that are not NJPW or WWE?
- Thinks :asuka is groovy.

The Anna One:

- Ninja'd me like a turkey.
- Worships herself.
- Flipped me off. :sadbecky


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Really likes the Asuka smiley
Has changed his avatar but not his sig
Posts comic panels in the random pic thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Posts pretty comic ladies in the Random Pics thread.
- Transformers fan.
- Thinks Michael Bay is the Devil.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't think Bay is the devil, just a crappy hack
Should be glad he isn't doing more Transformers films
Should hope that Hasbro doesn't him near Power Rangers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was the last person to name things about me.
- Will likely be the next.
- Will see him in a few.


----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

- Is wrong up there
- Probs uses word 'groovy' as an expression of approval
- Must be (correctly) thinking that this page needs more Asuka smileys


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is right about groovy.
- Groovy poster.
- :asuka :asuka :asuka :asuka :asuka :asuka :asuka


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Smileys everywhere
Has yet to expand his shipping pool
Fills me with disappointment


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is disappointed in me.
- For primarily shipping the most mystically adorable couple in the history of comics.
- I'm disappointed in his disappointment.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I have no problem with his favorite ship
I just think he should expand outside his comfort zone
It brings more interesting conversation


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Will know my other ships soon enough.
- Should start a shipping thread or something.
- Captain of many ships.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Will know my other ships soon enough.
> - Should start a shipping thread or something.
> - Captain of many ships.


I did, no one was interested
It also got into creepy territory 
I ship mostly out of boredom and thinking Im better at it than the actual writers.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Same.
- Knows that the actual writers can suck it.

Those jerks are the reason why Strange and Clea are divorced!

- His thread ended up being creepy.


----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

- Would probably gladly lead a ship battle
- Defs uses word 'groovy' as an expression of approval
- Might tell me if they ship anybody from video games


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I ship outside of the comics, if that helps
Is addicted to Tryptophan 
Must be very sleepy


----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

- Helps
- Should know that I've statistically proved that tryptophan and tea enable people to work tirelessly for two months
- Is, unfortunately, right after all


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ships outside of comic books.
- Doesn't think Lydia Deetz is a GOAT.
- Fellow Zatanna fan.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Was right
- Has been active
- A little too much


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Comments when I'm off for a few days.
- Comments when I'm active.
- What does he want!?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Was







to Make_The_Grade
- Should know he wants YOU. :curry2
- Gets triggered whenever I praise the mighty Deadpool.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Has a billion copies of Anna K's book 

In all threads at once! 

Cool username

People who take scripted shit super seriously crack me up no end


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

ffsBlueCafu said:


> Has a billion copies of Anna K's book
> 
> In all threads at once!
> 
> ...


Is blue.
Likes Demi Lovato.
Fan of Kenny Omega.


----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

- Posts in WWE 2K19 thread a lot
- Can't wait to play it
- Used to have a Nia Jax avatar, IIRC


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has been posting more in this thread recently
Is a junkie of some kind 
Joined in April


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- His avatars are always judging me.

- Knows that...










- Enjoys eggs?


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

-Haunts this section
-Might need to change their name to PhantomofFantasy&Games
-Appreciates the GOAT-ness of Mayu


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has a lot of blonde women in his visitor messages 
Seems to like blonde women 
Has 5 WF friends


PhantomoftheRing said:


> - His avatars are always judging me.


Only fitting as she gets judged a lot herself. :cool2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is one of my WF friends. :thumbsup In fact, was one of my very first ones I added (I think). Maybe I'm remembering that wrong.
- Likes using the standard emojis. :cool2
- Thinks Visitor Messages & Last thing you ate thread are both lame.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is MY WF friend!

-









-


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

-Likes video games.
-Has an excellent taste regarding comic book characters, since they have the adorable Clea as their signature. 
-Therefore, they are the best kind of 'geek'.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

From a nice area of Spain
Only seems to like gimmick wrestlers
Wants Curt Hawkins pushed



The Fourth Wall said:


> - Is one of my WF friends. :thumbsup In fact, was one of my very first ones I added (I think). Maybe I'm remembering that wrong.


You might be. :lol I only started with the friends feature a few months ago and the first person to add me was MrJamesJepsan.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Interceptor88:

Oh my God...

- Another Clea fan. 










- Clearly groovy.

- Deserves a Clea. 










Nostalgia:

- Ninja'd me.

- Interrupted a rare interaction between Clea fans. :sadbecky 

- Still a pretty boss poster.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Picked First Class over Godfather. Don Corleone is displeased:










- Starting to think he's more obsessed with Clea, than I am with Anna.

- Likes the word 'Groovy'


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Would join me if Anna Kendrick gets cast as Clea.
- Would love to play Clea?
- Friends with GOAT Aubrey Plaza.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Appreciates the greatness that is RIH?
- Should know Asuka would vote for The Queen over Alexa and Ronda
- Probably finished the renovations on the Catacombs by now


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> - Appreciates the greatness that is RIH?
> - Should know Asuka would vote for The Queen over Alexa and Ronda
> - Probably finished the renovations on the Catacombs by now


- Wants to know if I am a RIH fan.
- Should know that I don't know what that is.
- If it's slang for Clea, the answer is yes.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- That they don't know what RIH stands for shows they don't appreciate the greatness that is RIH
- Perhaps they know and appreciate they greatness of BEY?
- Should know we saw the latest Ant-Man and the Wasp last night


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is making me feel old.
- Needs to get off my lawn.
- Appreciates the greatness of Debbie Harry?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Makes himself feel old anyways by watching all these old ass obscure films. :aryep
- Made me stop naming things about Dolorian, as I saw he had ninja'd me in the preview. 
- Still has not added MEW to his favourites.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

^

- Is a master ninja
- Decided to stay at the Hilton Hotel after watching their commercial with Anna
- Liked the movie Trick 'r Treat

@PhantomoftheRing

- Is pretending that they actually have any notion of time so as to "feel old" when they are a timeless entity
- Should know that we heard some Debbie Harry but not much
- Should be wary of Dr. Strange less he makes them a slave like he did to Dormammu


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that Dormammu was a fool. He hasn't been studying Stranger's methods the way I have.
- Definitely needs more Debbie Harry in their life.
- Probably needs more GOAT Françoise Hardy in their life.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

May or may not have picked up those biscuits from the British food store
Was at Santa Monica Pier recently 
Is the highest poster and biggest lurker of this thread


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Join Date: Dec 2011
Posts: 8,045
Points: 5,470



PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Wants to know if I am a RIH fan.
> - Should know that I don't know what that is.
> - If it's slang for Clea, the answer is yes.


It's their dumb nickname for Rihanna. 

I should hope you have better musical taste than that...


----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

- Makes their posts count
- A devoted ME fan, like me
- Might tell me who's the favourite character/romance/antagonist/everybody, in fact


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Loves : Oasis 

The Rock 

Pantera 

People who take scripted shit super seriously crack me up no end


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Posted in the Raw thread.
Posted in the Smackdown thread.
Posted in the generic diva on Smackdown thread


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes FIFA games
Fan of Kenny Omega
Loves to banter with others

Posts a lot in the WWE 2k19 thread
Just Ninja'd me
Rep power is a HOF inductee


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was the last person to name things about me.
- Knows I stalk this thread.
- Picked "Doctor" in the Job vs. Job thread... but didn't use this:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is obsessed with GIF's. God, get a grip of yourself Phantom. Totally not obsessed myself or anything. 










- Should know a real Doctor isn't like Mr. Strange.

- Doesn't just stalk this thread, stalks people too.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably likes Doctor Who like Phantom 
Fun to chat with about older Call of Duty games
Sends good gifs


----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

- Likes Edge (good call)
- Likes Black Sabbath
- Should check out Soundgarden's cover of 'Into the Void' some time


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Admits to being sleepy
Must be the Tryptophan 
Soundguarden fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks modern mainstream media is awful.
- Did not know GOAT/secret autistic hero Nadia van Dyne was raised in the Red Room.
- Will likely get her whole biography from me later.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't know I don't like Doctor Who 
Doesn't know I'm sick of seeing Benedict Cumberbatch's face as I have a close female friend who is obsessed with him so I hear about him often :side: 
Would like to see Asuka on the Evolution card


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doesn't like Doctor Who. :sadbecky
- Doesn't like Doctor Strange. :sadbecky
- Likes Zelda. :mark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is currently Offline. That can't be possible.










- Always brings up Françoise Hardy instead of Tom Hardy.










- Is probably looking forward to Halloween.


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

-Is on my WF friends list
-Was the first one I added
-Oh wait no, you were


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Will soon be taken by the Darkness.
- Which means that they'll start shopping at Hot Topic.
- Mayu fan. :mark


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Lives in this thread 

Wants Asuka back at the top 

Nice username

People who take scripted shit super seriously crack me up no end


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Posted four things
- Right about Asuka.
- Should know that I don't serious.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't serious.

Will be making Asuka the Raw womens champion, Sane the SmackDown womens champion, and giving Asuka and Sane made up female tag belts on his copy of 2K19.

Has seen every movie ever made, and would crush at the movie trivia league I watch, which films in LA.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Suffers through movies for the sake of trivia. A recent example being Coraline. 
- Probably shaking his head when I tell him I enjoyed Venom.
- Knows WWE 2K19 is the only place where good booking actually happens.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister:

*- I agree again... fuck wrestling
- That another thing we do agree on
- Wonder if he would enjoy the new Spiderman game?*

The Fourth Wall

*- Ninja'd me
- Knows how quick his drawing skills are in writing
- Both agreeing that wrestling is dead*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MUSIC IS LIFE!!


Wrestling R.I.P 1994 - 2017


Music, Anime and now Video Games Defeat Wrestling



The Evil GentleMETALman said:


> *- I agree again... fuck wrestling
> - That another thing we do agree on
> - Wonder if he would enjoy the new Spiderman game?*


For gods sake, I played the new Spider-Man game a month ago. Everybody knows this. I thoroughly enjoyed it and consider it the definitive Spider-Man experience of my life. That's why my location says New York City. I'm not from New York, I'm not even from the US. I've never been to NYC in my life, but I was incredibly immersed in that game.



The Fourth Wall said:


> - Suffers through movies for the sake of trivia. A recent example being Coraline.
> - Probably shaking his head when I tell him I enjoyed Venom.
> - Knows WWE 2K19 is the only place where good booking actually happens.


I haven't seen Venom yet. I'm going tomorrow.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Will be seeing Venom tomorrow. Same.
- Doesn't drink.
- But he does know things.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- My hunch that you enjoy Marvel stuff more than DC, isn't it?
- We're Spiderman-holics :JLC3
- I have more experience of New York more than him (been there twice as landing, though, but still counts, somehow)*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Double-posting because got Ninja'd
- Somehow, there is a glitch on this page?
- WE FUCKED THE SYSTEM!!!!*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- F'ed the system.
- Loves Spider-Men.
- Marvel-ous true believer.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Seeing Venom tomorrow. I hope you don't hate it, but I have a feeling you will.










- Doesn't think Tom Hardy is the superior Hardy. 










- Will have :asuka bury everyone in WWE 2K19.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Their ninja skills are incredibly high
- Saw Venom recently and felt it was decent
- Has next to no interest in this Saturday's PPV


@PhantomoftheRing

- Probably has already made a list of horror movies they will watch on Halloween month
- Is probably still thinking about changing their avatar (replacing DEATH?...bold)
- Is truly Strange...and better off for it


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I almost changed my avatar this morning, but I'm pretty attached to this one. 

Plus, Death is not un-Halloween-y.

- Knows that I am... Strange and unusual.

(Lydia Deetz gif coming soon!)

- Would pick Yuffie over Hsien-Ko?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Should check-out the Anime series: "Phantom in the Twilight"
- If he likes heroic vampires
- The main character is one likable girl.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that it's already on my To-View list.

- Should know that I may watch an episode tonight in his honor.

- Doesn't enjoy sparkly vampires.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is seeing Venom today.
- Still hasn't changed his avi or sig. What's going on. :wow
- I can't wait for him to tell me how much he hated Venom later.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- Liked Venom more than I probably will
- Should tell me if Carnage was in it or not, because I don't care about receiving that particular spoiler and I REALLY want to know
- Likes a lot of movies that aren't well regarded by critics


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has a Kill Bill sig
Has a Sandman Avatar
Is from Portugal


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

DC fan for life.

Doesn't give Power Girl enough love.

Just realized that I have no idea about his favourite wrestlers and/or companies.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> DC fan for life.
> 
> Doesn't give Power Girl enough love.
> 
> Just realized that I have no idea about his favourite wrestlers and/or companies.


Have you seen Marvel in the last 10 years? I mean the comics, not the movies
DC doesn't either. I got no problem with Power Girl and I even have her short lived comic.
Lucha Underground and I have no favorite wrestler at the moment.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

I mean I stopped following extensively after the Secret Wars. So yeah it has been a pass for me for the last 3 years.

Understandably doesn't know that I don't watch the movies.

Interesting guy with not a single favourite wrestler.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Reeks :goaway
- But it's of awesomeness, so that's okay! :JLC3
- Knows Cody winning the NWA Championship was a cool moment. roud


----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

- As of now, doesn't even hesitate about which gif to use for which situation
- Shares my liking of cuppas
- And gave me some suggestions about those some time ago


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*THE FOURTH WALL

* Thinks Cody winning the NWA title was cool :hmm

* May or may not watch the Australia show since it airs at a decent time in the UK.

* Thinks Peyton is underrated










tryptophanjunkie

* First time I see him here :hi

* Received some advice from The Fourth Wall

* Ninja'd me*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Worships the ground Peyton walks on 
Doesn't have the best sleep schedule 
Whored out on rep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loves the Bongo Bongo boss fight in Ocarina of Time.
- Digs the Keep a Word, Change a Word thread.
- Is not here for Benedict Cumberbatch.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Knows of Robyn Hood
Should read Wonderland, if he hasn't already
Says he has changed his avatar and yet hasn't


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I have read Wonderland.
- And Grimm Tales of Terror.
- Doesn't appreciate the greatness of GOAT/secret autistic hero Nadia van Dyne.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Changed his avi/sig. :wow
- Probably did it because I mentioned it. :aryep
- They look cool (Y)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Giving herself way too much credit. :goaway
- Enjoyed Venom. Sounds like a big, dumb monster movie... I'll probably dig it.
- Knows that Jill Valentine is a GOAT. :mark


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Turned their back on DEATH
- Would pick Clea over DEATH?
- Appreciates the greatness that is Makoto Niijima


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows I don't give a shit about Super Show-Down. :sadbecky
- Actually understands what Phantom is talking about.
- Doesn't like using a sig.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

D:

- Should know that we will all see Death again... in the end.
- Should know that Clea gets the advantage for being my childhood friend, but they are close.
- Would pick Makoto over Yuna?

TFW:

- Ninja'd me. Such jive.
- Appreciates the GOATness of The Incredibles.
- is tired of hearing about Françoise Hardy. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** No longer using the Dr Strange sig :wtf

* Also using a new avi

* Apparently obssesed with a woman called Françoise Hardy*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Will be happy to know that the Strange sig will be back after Halloween.

- Obsessed with a woman called Peyton Royce.

P.S. Everyone should be obsessed with Françoise Hardy.

- Will be watching his girls on the Super Show?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has a new pic in the sig

- Has a new quote to go along with it too

- Has a scary looking avatar


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has 21 WF friends
Has had the same avatar and sig for awhile 
Thinks Charlotte is a better overall talent to Alexa Bliss


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has also had the same avatar & sig for awhile.
- Likes to keep tabs on how many friends people have. If only I had this many in real life :sadbecky Who needs real life friends, eh?
- Doesn't like Doctor Who.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Posted Anna Kendrick gifs
Seems to like her but not as much as Fourth Wall 
Could do with a new avatar :side:




The Fourth Wall said:


> - Likes to keep tabs on how many friends people have. If only I had this many in real life :sadbecky Who needs real life friends, eh?


It's when I can't think of a third thing I'll mention it. Also I've probably named emerald-fire more than anyone else in this thread so eventually you run out of ideas. :argh:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

-









-









-









Edit:

- Likes to motivate people when they need new avatars. :lol
- Ninja'd me. Gotta' love it.
- Runs out of things to say about people because there's too many regulars. The solution is to use GIF's like me and @PhantomoftheRing ;


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I have no idea who the third gif is supposed to be.

Posts a lot of gifs.

Has a 3 word username.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

TFW:

- Posted gifs of the bestest people ever.

- Including Françoise Hardy. roud

- Hardy for a Hardy.










TL:

- Ninja'd me.

- Has been watching a lot of movies lately.

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Changed avatar again

- Edited above post

- Has an interesting sig


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Will be upset over the Napoli game 

Owns this thread like a boss 

Nice person

People who take scripted shit super seriously crack me up no end


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

ffsBlueCafu said:


> People who take scripted shit super seriously crack me up no end


- Keeps saying the above line all the time

- Is ecstatic about Rangers' comeback win over Rapid Vienna

- Fellow fan of Charlotte Flair


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

emerald-fire said:


> - Keeps saying the above line all the time
> 
> - Is ecstatic about Rangers' comeback win over Rapid Vienna
> 
> - Fellow fan of Charlotte Flair


(You're welcome) XD

People who take scripted shit super seriously crack me up no end


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I saw Venom and thought it was pretty decent. I don't agree with all the critic backlash. Its not excellent or anything, but it's a solid film. It's not a complete shitbox like Amazing Spider-Man 2 or Batman v Superman. It's more akin to a film like Suicide Squad where it's kinda messy but there's fun to be had in it (and there's nothing nearly as bad as Leto's Joker or Enchantress).

Should know the first post credit sequence made me squeal, even though I knew it was coming. 



Spoiler: post credits















Should know that he's perfectly cast.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Saw Venom and liked it
Told us about who showed up at the end
It is as most of use expected


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Whored out on rep.

Quoting Sun Tzu.

Supports Supergirl.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Lita fan.

- Rihanna admirer

- Magenta enthusiast.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









-


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Posted 3 pieces of fan art.

Should know that Phantom isn't that big on Io Shirai.

Should know that WWE is about to make a bunch of really stupid decisions.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Joker avatar

- Has changed location to Gotham City

- Actual location is in Canada


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Doesn't use coloured text.

Has rocked the same avatar for a while now.

Doesn't display their location.*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Looking forward to seeing Nikki Bella in action soon

- Not fond of Finn Balor

- Rooting for The Miz in his match against Daniel Bryan


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Has updated his avatar.

Nearly has 50,000 points.

Becky fan.*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Still rocking that Lita avatar
Part of his username is capitalized 
Is only a casual poster in this thread


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

- Apparently likes Supergirl

- Also likes Robyn Hood

- Has a thing for blondes?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

V:

- Liked the Friday the 13th remake.
- Has no problem with Power Girl.
- Zenescope fan.

C: 

- Ninja'd me.
- First time I have seen him post in this thread.
- Knows that we're all mad here.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got ninja'd

- Quote in sig rhymes

- Likes Doctor Strange


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Keeps naming three things about me because I'm great.

- GOOD LORD!!

*choke*

Changed his avatar!

- Dug The Matrix... and its sequels?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Keeps naming three things about me because I'm great.
> 
> - GOOD LORD!!
> 
> ...


Matrix was shit. 
Keep naming three things cause its the thread matter. 
Still digs Elvira, despite her being close to coffin age.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

@PhantomoftheRing

- Didn't expect that I would change my avatar anytime soon

- Should know I'm a huge fan of the first part. The sequels are okay but nothing great.

- Not too pleased with Asuka's match result at Super Show-Down

EDIT - @zrc

- Once mentioned what zrc stands for

- Wants to see Nia Jax have a significant match at Evolution

- Bumped the women's wrestlers voting thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm not big on The Matrix, but I know Mr. Fire is.

- Got ninja'd.
- Damn right about that Asuka losing another PPV jive!
- Digs a lot of sportsy guys I have to Google.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cheshire said:


> - Has a thing for blondes?







Not big in the Matrix
Should watch Dark City, much better film
Thinks himself great


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I've seen Dark City.

- Brings up Dark City every time someone brings up The Matrix.

- Knows I'm great! :asuka


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has seen Venom? Did you like it?
- Knows Halloween > Christmas. I just wish people in my area actually cared. :sadbecky
- Added a new addition to his favourites:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Anna in his avatar seem to be having issues with how to do a hand gesture
Sad that no one near him cares about Halloween
Christmas is more profitable


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Biggest Dark City fan on the forum.
- Loves Stephanie Brown the way I love Clea.
- Adores Gemma Arterton. I approve.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Apparently was an actual ghost at one point
Appreciates Gemma Arterton
But what about Gemma Atkinson?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Regular poster in the celebrity women picture thread.
- Was once haunted by me before we started interacting on this forum. It's a small world.
- Gentleman, prefers blondes.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Can't go a second without mentioning Françoise Hardy.
- Clea too.
- Still a groovy guy. :aryep


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Has given up on WWE








Still a Becky fan though








Loves to dunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is part of the group of posters who have to gif everything.

Loves AC/DC.

Is a few years off from being here for a decade.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Eats, sleeps & breathes Asuka

Is friends with the others in here 

Pops up in every single thread


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that while that may be true, you will never hear me talk about that organization, or *anyone* in it ever again. I have nothing to say about it, and want nothing to do with it. I do not want to be engaged in any topics related to that company.

Is from the UK.

Is almost at 300 posts.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is annoyed but not surprised at Joe losing to AJ again
Has seen Venom 
Has got a new avatar


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Clearly didn't listen when I said *don't engage me* on those topics.

Knows Venom is decent.

May or may not be waiting for Daredevil season 3.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Recently changed their avatar
- Enjoyed Venom
- Probably hasn't pre-ordered Red Dead Redemption 2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Probably enjoyed Roman's look at Super Show-Down.










- Is obsessed with Final Fantasy X. 

- Watched Super Show-Down.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Closing in on 6 years at WF

- Might start watching WWE in 2019

- Wants to see Seth Rollins as Universal Champion


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Got a new avatar
Looking forward to a AJ/Bryan match
Probably watched and enjoyed super show down


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is right that I enjoyed at least some part of SSD

- Is also looking forward to AJ vs Bryan, I guess

- Has one of the best avatars


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Join Date: Jan 2017
Posts: 2,433
Points: 46,638



Dolorian said:


> - Probably hasn't pre-ordered Red Dead Redemption 2


Why would you think that? Of course I have.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Both favorite wrestlers lost yesterday

- Has a new avatar

- Blood Pack mercenary


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know that I would only enjoy a AJ/Bryan match - not a feud - as I've never cared for Bryan from a character standpoint :shrug
Doesn't want Orton to become irrelevant again 
Would like AJ to actually main event a PPV and be treated more as a main eventer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is a pescatarian.
- Would never eat Bambi.
- Would consume the cast of The Little Mermaid.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Has seen The Little Mermaid.

Should know that I have not.

Knows I need to knock a bunch of Disney animated films off my list of things to see.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Getting serious with his film-geeking. roud
- Marked out at the tease in Venom the way I marked out at the tease in Ant-Man.
- Digs the Netflix Punisher.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I'm not really serious about it, because if I were, I'd be including tons of old black and white classics, which I'm not. I'm only seeing the modern classics, or even just modern films that are well regarded. By modern I mean 70 and up, which really isn't modern, but whatever.

Should know that I did find the comic book accurate hair on Woody to be a little silly. I appreciate authenticity, so I can't complain, but IDK. I don't know if that should've been translated to film or not.

Doesn't dig the Netflix Punisher for some reason. Probably because he's a man.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I like the Netflix Punisher better than most. 
- Just watched Big Trouble in Little China. :mark
- His favorite Spider-Man is the PS4 Spider-Man.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Netflix Punisher fan
Has a plus near his name in active users lists for some reason
Likes Big Trouble in Little China


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

@PhantomoftheRing

- Wants a Wasp standalone movie

- Favorite Fargo character is Nikki Swango

- Will watch Maggie on TWD soon

Edit @virus21

- Watches Impact Wrestling, I guess

- Supergirl fan

- Appreciates Amy Jackson


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Did not pick Meiko Satomura. :thelist
- Fan of the Queen.
- Fan of Queen?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is a fan of Queen
- Is all setup for Halloween with their new avatar
- Will one day come to appreciate they greatness of TAY




Tyrion Lannister said:


> Why would you think that? Of course I have.


I think I saw you mention you didn't quite like the first one.

Then again I personally didn't find it as great as many claimed but I definitely pre-ordered RDR2.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> - Will one day come to appreciate the greatness of TAY


- Hahaha nope.
- Appreciates the greatness of Françoise Hardy, the TAY of 1960s France?
- Loves to watch people suffer in the vs. threads.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Groovy

- Interesting

- Funny


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Posted three words.
- Probably running out of things to say about me.
- Groovy, funny, and interesting.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I'm running out things to say about everybody that posts in here. :asuka
- Enjoys creature feature films.
- Knows that forum life would be significantly less interesting if GIF's didn't exist.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks Seth Rollins looks handsome in a suit 
Posted a gif of the super show-down earlier but apparently did not watch it 
Sends good reps but hasn't repped me in awhile


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- Damn right about gifs.










- Will be spreading Halloween joy in a land without Halloween.

- Knows Venom is delightfully dumb.

Nostalgia:

- Knows I fear the refresh button.
- Also lives in No Halloween Land. :sadbecky
- Has also received awesome reps from The Fourth Wall.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has the right GIF for any situation

- Liked Venom, I guess

- Fears the refresh button


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Posted 3 great GIFs

- Here's one for you as well 










- Likes the Games section the most of all sections


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

N:

- Is now using Gif Fu. roud
- Will soon be a Master of the Gific Arts.
- About to rock, I salute him.

EF:

- Ninja'd me.
- :sadbecky
- Still my Baron Mordo.

I need to stop speaking in Doctor Strange references.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Their denial is already a confirmation that they are on the path of TAY
- Probably intending to play Red Dead Redemption 2?
- Knows that Hsien-Ko cannot be stopped in the video game character thread, unless...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> - Their denial is already a confirmation that they are on the path of TAY.



-Should stray from the path of TAY and ease on down the road of Françoise.








- Should know that I probably will play RDR2.
- Loves ScarJo... More than MEW?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

@PhantomoftheRing

- Haunts this thread

- Changes sig frequently unlike me

- Loves MEW

Edit

@The Fourth Wall

- I knew I was about to be ninja'd by TFW

- Also changes sig frequently unlike me

- Likes seeing Anna Kendrick and Blake Lively together


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

TFW:

- Liked Venom more than Winter Soldier.
- Should know I'm with her.
- Knows that Venom is the best buddy comedy of the year.

EF:

- Ninja'd me.
- Likes non-Asukas more than Asuka. :thelist
- Loves the eternally groovy Nikki Swango.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got ninja'd

- Strongly believes TFW is Anna Kendrick

- Once named 3 things about self


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I am the only one willing to accept the truth about The Fourth Wall!

We're through the looking glass here, people!

- Should know that I named stuff about myself twice.
- Probably next.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is right that I'm next

- Might just end up convincing a few people that TFW is Anna Kendrick

- Fascinated by the Mystic Arts


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- I wish I was as beautiful & important as Anna Kendrick. :sadbecky
- Believes Phantom's lies.
- Puts Charlotte above Becky :sadbecky


----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

@emerald-fire
- Changed the avatar recently
- Already knows that everybody noticed
- old pic back plzz

EDIT: shitballs
@"The Fourth Wall"
- Admires Anna Kendrick
- Is kinda successful at involuntarily making me feel the same way
- Knows that Becky superior to Charlotte


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

EF:

- Fulfilled the prophecy.
- Thinks Charlotte is the best female wrestler in the world.
- Is wrong. :asuka

T:

- Ninja'd me.
- Was Ninja'd.
- Knows everyone is a ninja... And that Life is Strange is awesome.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :asuka 












 Click Above to Play ⇧


- :woo 










- Loves horror films


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Knows the Queen is the GOAT
- Is enjoying her feud with Becky
- Frequent poster in the keep a word change a word thread



PhantomoftheRing said:


> -Should stray from the path of TAY














> - Loves ScarJo... More than MEW?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Likes Metal
- Loves Goths
- Loves the color black*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows Japanese

- Likes metal \m/

- Is probably excited for another Taker vs Shawn match


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> - Knows the Queen is the GOAT


:thelist

Evil:

- Still need to watch his show.
- Not a Daniel Bryan fan.
- Simply evil.

Fire:

- Ninja'd me.
- Loves this thread.
- Knows that Kairi Sane is Flair's superior?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- What's this show? If I may ask...
- Loves Dynamites
- 



*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Phantom in the Twilight.
- Also loves dynamite.
- Explosive personality.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

@The Evil GentleMETALman

- Repped in Peace

- Posted a song in above post

- Shield fan

Edit - @PhantomoftheRing



PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Knows that Kairi Sane is Flair's superior?












- Loves Shonen Knife

- Plays Shonen Knife music in the catacombs beneath Staples Center


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Arigato Gozaimasu ^_^
- Cool poster
- A poster made of human flesh*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- May or may not be made of man meat and a skeleton.
- I think he's learning Japanese.
- I really think so.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Would also probably like to learn a little bit of Japanese

- Probably already knows some

- Favorite movie is Phantom of the Opera


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Likes metal
- Is probably not aware that they are interacting with a timeless entity
- Is probably hoping Orton interferes in the Styles/Bryan match



PhantomoftheRing said:


> :thelist












Jericho knows we thinks he is the GOAT so he would never put us on the list


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Loves Taylor Swift

Posted a gif from some weird ass Final Fantasy looking game.

\m/


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks every vaguely anime-ish thing is weird.
- Knows Kairi Sane is superior to Charlotte.
- Also knows that both are inferior to :asuka


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I don't give a damn who's superior to who. I don't want to talk about anything related to wrestling. I'm done with it.

Should also know that's making it increasingly hard to come up with 3 things.

Preparing for Halloween.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Apologies.

- Running out of things to say about the same 3 people.
- Probably gearing up to watch another movie from his list.
- Didn't hate Venom.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is having a hard time finding things to say
Everyone seems to be having that problem
Has Punisher logo as avatar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Having the same problem as Tyrion.
- Still posting here.
- Should know that those previous things also describe me.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Don't apologize. I'll be back to my usual self, talking about it next week. I won't be able to hold out for long and I fucking hate myself for it.....among many other reasons.

God I fucking HATE this utter dog shit, worthless form of entertainment. I want this cut out of my fucking life.

Harley Quinn fan.

Knows the Birds of Prey movie will be awful. (but doesn't want it to be, because Winstead)

Knows that Warner Brothers is the worst studio in existence for comic book movies.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

PhantomoftheRing:

*- Anata no sukina tabemono wa nani desu ka?
- Try figuring this out. 
- Perhaps, enjoyed Captain Hook about to be eaten by the crocodile*

Tyrion Lannister:

*- Likes Maiden
- Plays Spiderman
- Awaiting anxiously to watch GoT again like myself*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Cool cat.
- Shouldn't hate himself for any reason.
- Damn right about Birds of Prey.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that the above poster said "What is your favourite food" in Japanese.

Should know I'm a very self loathing person, and yes, I should, and yes, I will continue to.

Knows I haven't seen Hook, the Robin Williams movie, but I have seen the 1953 Disney film.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Weekly Panel is about Batman and Iron Man
Is right at how bad WB is about superhero movies
Its about as bad as CW is about superhero shows


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Weekly *Planet*. Planet, not panel. You know, like the Daily Planet.

Should know that this weeks episode of the podcast is not about Batman and Iron Man, it's the Super Hero Showdown, which are typically the best episodes of the podcast, where listeners send in requests for James and Mason to argue over who would win. The rule is that the characters meet on a regulation size American Football field, and they can use any means at their disposal to take the other one down, any way that character would normally do it. Wacky hijinx always ensues. 

Should listen to more podcasts.

Hates the CW for good reason.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I want to send them a dumb match to argue about.
- Listens to a lot of podcasts.
- Has seen the GOAT Peter Pan.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister:

*- Don't hate... appreciate 
- Man, am I corny, sometimes?
- Punisher fan*

PhantomoftheRing:

*- Where the hell did come from??? Ninja'd me
- He's an ultra fast typer if that's the case
- Could be the Phantom under my Chair???*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that one of the matches somebody sent in one time, legitimately, was Doctor Strange vs the board game Operation, because Doctor Strange lost the use of his hands. It was hilarious. I hope I can find it for you, but I don't know which episode it is. I have to see if all the Super Hero Showdowns are available.

Should know to please do send them dumb matches. The dumber the better. They love it.

Joined: Jan 2018

EDIT - 

Join Date: May 2006
Location: The 0.75 Gate of Hell
Posts: 3,185


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Evil: Yes you are corny
Nothing bad about that
We all have our quirks

Tyrion:

Ninja'd me
But why?
Why you do this?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is quirky.
- Knows I'm quirky.
- Also knows that we're all quirky here.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I found that Super Hero Showdown clip for him.

https://www.planetbroadcasting.com/our-shows/the-weekly-planet/episodes/123-superhero-showdown/

Just click play and go to 40:07. The timestamps listed are actually wrong, for some reason. It gives you an idea of how stupid it is.

Should listen to the best of TWP 2016, particularly the bit about Sausage Party, which I love.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- I will not mention that thing he is very angry about right now, and doesn't want to discuss ever again.
- The Weekly Planet get free advertising from him.
- Doesn't care about Anna Kendrick.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Enjoyed a Chicago Town Pizza
Wants to convert more people on WF to be Anna Kendrick fans but it's not exactly working 
Has fond memories of


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has informed me my Anna Kendrick takeover isn't working.










- Doesn't eat Meat.

- Always reminds me of the good ol' times with Modern Warfare 2. :banderas


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Enjoys Call of Duty
- Is trying to convert people into ANN fans
- Will probably switch their tactics after being informed it is not working


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is unsuccessfully trying to convert people into TAY fans.
- Should let me know if my plan to convert everyone into Françoise Hardy (FRAN?) fans is working.
- Horror fan... Top five favorite fright films?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Is the first person I've done 3 things for in a few days
- Has a new sig and av since I last looked
- Probably not pleased that Asuka lost at SSD


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Got to see Dean Ambrose pick up the victory for his team live at the Super Show-Down ppv :trips8
- Got to see AJ Styles retain the WWE title to continue his 11-month title reign live at the Super Show-Down ppv :trips8 :trips8
- Got to see Buddy Murphy win the Cruiserweight title in his hometown live at the Super Show-Down ppv :trips8 :trips8 :trips8


----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

- Makes some genuinely interesting stats threads
- Shares my liking of Ambrose and Ziggler :up
- Some quality posts he's got


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is a junkie
Should detox at some point
Has a CGI? girl as an avatar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Voted against Yuffie.
- Voted against Hsien-Ko.
- History's greatest monster.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Called someone historys greatest monster because they voted against some boring video game characters. 

Has a sig of people standing over various lethal things, except for a tombstone. 

Is unlikely to reach 900 posts by the end of the year, because he never ventures outside this non canon section of the forum.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Called two totally groovy video game characters boring. :goaway
- Knows that I'm fine with not reaching 900 points. I'm happy here.
- Is going to watch Last Crusade?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Watched The Day After

- Also watched Damien: Omen II

- Also watched Gundam Wing: Endless Waltz


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is one of the most opposite minded posters to myself. 

Should know that I'm going to watch The Last Crusade soon enough. I don't know when. I still need to finish Iron Fist season 2 before DareDevil season 3 comes out.

Also knows there's zero chance I reach 90k by the end of the year as of now. I don't have enough to say in Video Games or Entertainment.

EDIT

Join Date: Jan 2017
Posts: 2,435
Points: 0


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The Hulk to my Strange.
- Should know that I'm thinking of heading to the comic thread to write about Fearless Defenders... which has Clea. :mark
- Should know that I just got home and I'm about to listen to the podcast he dug up for me.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

@Tyrion Lannister

- Username starts with T

- Ends with r

- There are 3 n's in there too

EDIT @PhantomoftheRing

- Knows CF > KS

- Likes Bray Wyatt more than Jeff Hardy :beckywhat

- Watched TWD S9 premiere, I guess


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I just got back, so I still haven't watched TWD. Plus, I need to watch the new Doctor Who first. :mark
- Shocked that I like the spooky black magic man. Totally out of character for me...
- Knows in his heart that KS is better.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should know that I like KS and think she's really talented

- Dislikes or doesn't really like most of my favorite wrestlers

- We both like Rosemary though


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that it's more accurate to say that I'm not invested in those wrestlers. I just pick on them to be a brat.
- Knows Rosemary is groovy as heck.
- Knows I watch a lot of nonsense.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Watches a lot of nonsense. His words.

Favourite descriptive word is groovy. 

Uses orange font for his signature quotes.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I'm also fond of "boss" and "eldritch."
- I'm listening to his pod from the beginning. Will update him when I get to Strange.
- Doesn't watch a lot of glorious garbage.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should start listening to the Top 10 Show with John Rocha and Matt Knost. It's solid gold entertainment for movie fans, and hilarious. You can find it on The Schmoes Know Show podcast feed wherever you get podcasts. I get mine on Itunes. It's highly worth it, strong recommendation. It's my favourite podcast other than the Weekly Planet. It's definitely funnier, at least, and probably more in your alley, since more genres of film are covered than The Weekly Planet which is only comic book movies. Old episodes are on Youtube but not new ones.

Should know that I do watch some garbage.

Says he likes to use eldritch, although I've never heard him say it.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- rarely watches wrestling these days
- almost at 90,000 posts
- joined in 2004


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know it's not rare anymore. I quit.

It won't last forever, since I'm already bored out of my mind not being able to talk about it. I've exhausted EVERY possible topic of conversation outside of it, and I need to rant, so I'm bound to return to it, but as of now I'm absolutely, permanently done with it. I am being offered absolutely nothing. The last time that happened, I did the same thing. It lasted 6 months. Somehow, this time, I don't think anything I want is happening.

Joined in 2004.

Location: straya m8 (That's Australia, mate, for those unfamiliar with Australian slang, which is.....no one.)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Needs to rant.
- Should know that I appreciate his pod recommendations. 
- Wouldn't mind seeing Clea in Doctor Strange 2.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

While I'm recommending things...

May also appreciate the Movie Trivia Schmoedown, which I love, which is a movie trivia game show that combines legitimate, non staged matches of movie trivia with the characters, storylines and theatrics of professional wrestling. Storylines are decided upon based on which player or team wins. It sounds like a weird concept, but it works really well when you see it in execution. The guys I was just talking about compete, they've won titles in the league. Sol Katti is also a fan of the show. We showed it to GreenLawler and he enjoyed it. They film it in your neck of the woods too, so you may even be able to attend tapings. You would probably like it, since it's very light and fun, but highly competitive and very much for film lovers, and you would probably also absolutely crush at it, since you know everything about every movie ever made. They air it on Collider Video every Tuesday and Friday. If you want to see it, I can show you some good starting points. 

Is very obsesssive about movies, particularly classics. 

Obviously knows that film is one of the greatest joys known to man. It's our peak form of human storytelling.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Loves Goodfellas.










- Actually found Venom to be decent which surprised me & likes the idea of a sequel. I didn't think you'd like it that much.

- Knows that Punisher: Season 2 is going to be fucking incredible when it drops.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Likes Jurassic Park

- Knows The Dark Knight trilogy is fantastic

- Liked Tom Hardy as Bane


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Fourth Wall said:


> - Actually found Venom to be decent which surprised me & *likes the idea of a sequel. I didn't think you'd like it that much*.












I love Carnage. I need him on screen, let alone played by somebody as great as Woody Harrelson. It's perfect casting. You couldn't get anybody better to play a psychopath with a southern accent.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Appreciates the greatness of Woody Harrelson
- Will get lost in RDR2 for hours on end
- Will probably not go for the plat due to how tedious/grindy Rockstar tends to make some trophies



PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Is unsuccessfully trying to convert people into TAY fans.



Should know that everyone is born a Swiftie, it is only a matter of coming to that realization.

You can ask Hsien-Ko if you don't believe me.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I won't bother with Platinum if there's anything really hard. If I'm capable of getting all the trophies, I'll grind for them, which is what I do. However, if there's any online trophies, hard or otherwise, forget it. I ain't doing Red Dead online.

Quoted Phantom.

Actually thinks I'm a Taylor Swift fan, for some reason.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Forever supporting The Weekly Planet.
- Based on the box office, he is probably going to see some Carnage on the screen. :mark
- Knows Cate Blanchett is the grooviest.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Likes Cate Blanchett :becky2

- Liked Venom

- Really into comic books and anime


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Also digs Cate Blanchett. :mark
- Loves Pacific Rim.
- Knows that Mako Mori deserved better. #JusticeforMako


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Cate Blanchett fan

* Should be a fan of another aussie as well










* Celebrating Halloween early*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that it's never too early to celebrate Halloween.
- Happy that his girls won in Australia.
- Knows that it's not easy bein' green.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I once heard this great stand up bit about a Halloween prank where he didn't want to be bothered on Halloween, so he just put out an empty bowl outside his door with a note that said "please take one" attached to it, so when the kids came by, they all thought some kids had stolen all the candy and left. :lmao

Usually likes my posts.

Used green font.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Also disgusted that they had Asuka (and Naomi) lose to the IIconics :tripsscust
- Probably enjoyed the heat that Kevin Owens (and Elias) recieved last week on Raw for that moment wens3
- Also know that Samoa Joe would be a better Universal Champion than the current one we have


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should stop talking to me about wrestling, because I don't care, and I won't engage those conversations anymore until such a time as I deem them worthy of my attention again, as I've already established. 

Lives in Florida.

Almost at 7000 posts.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- We both hate wrestling
- Writes long paragraphs about the person above him
- Pretty cool guy*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion:

- Used *red* when talking about *green*.
- Remembers what comedian said that Halloween thing?
- Should know that a local comic book store had a display of mini Doctor Strange figures... and there was no Clea figure. She gets no respect. :sadbecky

Evil:

- Ninja'd me.
- Spider-Fan.
- Getting his Halloween on?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I used Red when talking about Green because we had a show in Canada called Red Green that did the same thing.

Should know I do not remember what comic said that, unfortunately. I tried to find the clip. I would've rather you heard it from them.

Demands Clea action figures.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doesn't want to talk about wrestling
Watched The Red Green Show
We got that show down here too


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't watch wrestling

* Been posting some stuff on the Peyton thread :yay

* Probably because it is one of his favorite places on the forum :grin2:*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Was happy to see The IIconics win

- Would be happy if WWE hosted more events in Australia

- NJPW fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Demands Clea action figures.


I would do terrible, unforgivable things to obtain that first one.

There was a damn awesome custom Clea on eBay a few months ago, but someone beat me to it. :sadbecky

- Not ashamed of himself.
- Digs Deep Purple. \m/
- He's not obsessed with Kairi, but he does think she's talented.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Mortal enemy or uneasy ally?
- Is not enjoying what they are doing with Asuka at the moment
- Is waiting for another RE game with Jill as the main character


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

I have run out 

Of things to say 

About the above poster!

Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Dolorian:

*- Jill :banderas:
- To let you know, Claire is my favorite RE bae
- Played old Resident Evil games :mark:*

ffsBlueCafu:

*- Ninja'd me
- Knows that Daniel Bryan is overrated
- DANIEL BRYAN HATERS, FTW :JLC3*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

STOP POSTING WHEN I'M POSTING, TURKEYS!

D:

- Why not precarious pals?
- Supports Hsien-Ko and MEW. roud
- Their favorite horror film is...

Evil:

- Ninja'd me.
- Claire fan.
- But does appreciate GOAT Jill.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Proud
- Ninja man
- Loves zombie flicks*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Fellow RE fan. :mark
- Dino Crisis fan?
- About to ninja me?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- HELL YEAH!!! DINO CRISIS, BABY
- The first one was awesome but the next to were okay
- Do you miss the old horror games feel, at that time?
- Those fucking zombie hands crashing through the window... that jumpscared up to Mars.*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Loves Regina
- Also loves metal \m/
- Listened to the new Behemoth?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I do miss that style of survival horror. 



Dolorian said:


> - Loves Regina
> - Also loves metal \m/
> - Listened to the new Behemoth?


- Also loves Regina.
- And Queens.
- Their favorite fright film is...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Their favorite fright film is...


- Are in their profile
- Knows that nobody can stop Hsien-Ko in the video game character thread...unless their name is Makoto and other yet to be named characters...
- Would love a remake of Dino Crisis for modern consoles.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Likes Scarlett Johansson

- Nice poster

- Edited above post


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

D:

- Is willing to name the unnamed ones?
- Should know that there is at least one video game character I would pick over Hsien-Ko.
- Should know that the character was in a game with Hsien-Ko.

EF:

- Ninja'd me.
- Rules this thread.
- Should have a Mako Mori avatar.


----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

- Kinda rules this thread too
- Must have noticed that we've collectively scored over 4000 posts
- Must be deservedly proud of it :sk :up k :woolcock :gun: :genius


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Life Is Strange fan
- New victi--.... I meant, poster
- Has 600 points on his Driving licence *


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hates Daniel Bryan. 
- But loves :asuka
- Only half evil.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Loves Freddy Krueger.










- Loves Asuka.










- Loves Mary Elizabeth Winstead.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Has probably seen this before:




- Is from somewhere in the UK
- Is close to his 6 year anniversary on WF


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

@The Fourth Wall

- If you don't like Anna they will shut you out










- Is laughing at Tonight's RAW is rematches

- Is aware that nothing of note will happen until SurvivorSeries


...


@Ambrose Girl

- Masterful ninja

- Had a blast at the Super Show Down

- Is looking forward to more Shield stuff tonight


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Will still watch "RAW IS REMATCHES"

* Or maybe he will write code instead

* Probably will only watch the Shield match and that's about it*


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

-Types their posts in a* very iconic green color.*
-Resides inside the venus fly trap
-Playing backstage politics (to possibly try and get a Peyton Royce push going?)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- I'm one of his five friends of WF.










- Changed his avatar today.

- Only joined the site a few months ago.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Said 3 things about someone that lives in the Astral Plane
- One of the cool folks here
- Knew they would make post #4028 on this thread when they woke up this morning


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*THE FOURTH WALL

* Won his Premium membership last year

* Just posted a gif of Anna holding a gun

* Would take revenge on anyone who does her wrong :grin2:

DOLORIAN

* Ninja'd me

* Didn't watched SSD live

* He saved himself from that torture of a main event*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Should know that we will be writing code instead of watching RAW tonight
- Should also know that we rather leave matters concerning Anna to @The Fourth Wall 
- Should also know that we have been enjoying Payton as of late. Even tho her friend not so much.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Groovy fright fiend.
- Digs House of the Devil like a sane person.
- Hammer horror fan?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









^ Should make this sig. Would be cool.

-


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

World traveller :becky2
WoW connoisseur :becky2
May or may not be a Scouser :hmm:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Really likes using the :becky2
- Has LD > ALL in his sig. 








- I always use his Becky gif whenever I have any Weetabix.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

May or may not know the origin of :becky2
Would love to be Mr Anna Kendrick :lol
One of the good guys :thumbsup


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- One of the good guys too

- Newcastle United supporter

- AJ Styles fan


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Awaiting the match between AJ and Randy
- Loves Asuka
- SD fan*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Friend of Mankind, enemy of Daniel Bryan.
- Digs Dino Crisis. Bless his wicked heart. roud








- Is he evil? Yes, he is.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Been a short while
- Has a new avy
- As well as a new sig


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Funky little spectre.
- Has returned.
- Is back in time for Halloween.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Liked Venom. It was fun.

- Anime lover

- Likes magic


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Laughs at Man City's plastic fans 

Watches Istanbul UCL final every day 

Recently changed picture


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is glad that optimism and positivity have finally returned to Rangers

- Is hoping for some silverware this season

- Eagerly waiting for the next Old Firm derby


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Likes naming three things about people. It's fun.
- Probably watched the new TWD. I still need to catch up. 
- Fan of Cate "The GOAT" Blanchett.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Needs to catch up with TWD soon because Maggie was badass in that episode

- Likes Lady Galadriel

- MEW fan


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

(You could have went with "watches Rangers' third goal against Rapid Vienna a zillion times) 


emerald-fire said:


> - Is glad that optimism and positivity have finally returned to Rangers
> 
> - Is hoping for some silverware this season
> 
> - Eagerly waiting for the next Old Firm derby


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Living in the UK
- Still in their first year
- Is getting a push


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- MUST. DO. THE. MARIO.
- Cannot stop doing the Mario.
- That is his curse.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

probably thinks Griffith did nothing wrong

or a sociopath

or both but a groovy guy nonetheless.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

-Is probably in love with Casca.
-Probably likes Rickert.
-Probably wants to fight Zodd.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

the guy is donning some kind of J Cole avatar for god knows how long.

this means he is the man

that means he knows his music.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nearly ninja'd me like a turkey.
- Appreciates GOAT Magik.
- Is getting the gif I was going to use for SUPA.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Haunts this thread.
- Posts Video Game characters I've never even heard of. Maybe I should expand my Gaming choices. :hmm Then again, judging by your movie tastes, probably not. :Cocky
- No doubt find my last comment :rude


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Made Phantom :sadbecky
- Knows I am a connoisseur of garbage.
- Has seen Phantom of the Paradise?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Used a Becky gif. Hmm. :asuka
- Should know everytime he mentions Phantom of a Paradise it adds another year of me not seeing it. :asuka
- Uses the word 'GOAT' a lot. There can only be one Greatest damn it! You should make your mind up.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Probably wishes WF had Anna smileys :lol
- Might be happy to know I have returned to the Seth thread 
- Knows that every single week we draw closer to Dean's hopefully glorious heel turn lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Wants the Shield together
- But would like it if Ambrose turns heel
- Enjoys j-pop


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Everyone's a GOAT in their own way!

- TAY's champion.
- Respects GOAT Yuffie.
- Helps me protect GOAT Hsien-Ko.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Likes using abbreviations to refer to people

- Has been using Becky gifs quite a bit recently :becky2

- Talks a lot about Clea and Doctor Strange


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Posted an overused Becky smilie 
Probably wouldn't agree that the forum has too many Becky smilie/gifs :side:
One of my WF friends (Y)


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- metal fan (Y) 
- has been a member here for almost 7 years
- a HOF inductee


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

From Australia
Has an avatar of Braun 
21,723 posts


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Loves traveling

- Enjoyed visit to Slovenia

- Closing in on 7 years on WF


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-








-








-


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sometimes confusing
:asuka fan
We both don't have a very high opinion on :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I like to amuse, confuse, astound, and confound.
- Says he's not a cop.
- Definitely a cop.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Excited for Halloween
- Was at the Colosseum
- Is usually the last one


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Hasn't posted a lot recently

- Rarely ventures outside the Games section

- Still rocking the Mario dancing avatar


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- New avy
- Was quick to respond
- Hasn't seen my recent post


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

EF

- Big ol' Charlotte fan.
- Loves this section.
- Loves Maggie more?

MTG:

- Ninja'd me.
- Is in the world of the living for the SOUL (thank you!) Purpose of posting in this thread. 
- The only ghost on WF?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got ninja'd

- Should know that while I love Maggie, she is not my number 1 favorite character from TWD

- Would love to see a triple threat match between Asuka, Rosemary and Kairi Sane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is it Daryl?
- Liked Pacific Rim 2: The Legend of Curly's Gold?
- Damn right about that. :banderas


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Thinks we see Yuna as an amazing top favorite character just because we think FFX is a GOAT game
- Should join us celebrating the fact that TAY killed it at the AMAs last night
- Is a timeless ally...even if an uneasy one...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Good guy (Y)
- Probably annoys Tyrion when he says TAY, because we know much MEW annoys him. :asuka
- Has over 200k points, and no use for them :sadbecky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

@PhantomoftheRing

- It's 



Spoiler:  















- Should know I liked Pacific Rim 2 but not as much as the first part

- Wants Rosemary to come to WWE? Or probably thinks she'll be better off in Impact Wrestling?

@The Fourth Wall

- Posted an amazing pic of Anna just now :banderas

- Posts amazing pics of Anna everyday :banderas

- Knows points are useless or rather pointless :jericho2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> - Thinks we see Yuna as an amazing top favorite character just because we think FFX is a GOAT game
> - Should join us celebrating the fact that TAY killed it at the AMAs last night
> - Is a timeless ally...even if an uneasy one...


Well, you do specially mention her in the game thread sometimes... 

Who is your favorite FF character? Yuffie? Is it Yuffie?

- Rick fan.
- thinks what happened to Mako is jive?
- Liked Dunkirk?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Posts in other threads
- Has made other friends
- Is highly curious


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

- Smash
- Pokemon
- Nintendo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Three
- Words
- Only


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Enjoys the keep a word, change a word game
- Likes Guns n' Roses
- Appreciates the beauty of Bella Hadid



The Fourth Wall said:


> - Probably annoys Tyrion when he says TAY, because we know much MEW annoys him.


Well when it comes to TAY he should just...










PhantomoftheRing said:


> Who is your favorite FF character? Yuffie? Is it Yuffie?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably doesn't care much about Taylor Swift's political views
Enjoys her music
Nearly always uses the word Queen when making a post about Charlotte


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Doesn't care about me
- Thinks I post to much
- Is smiling right now


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I care about him.
- And he does post too much. #thekettleisblack
- Haunts video game forums?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Now knows yet another UNNAMED character
- Prefers REMake Jill
- The "g" in their username dropping to a new line is intentional




Nostalgia said:


> Probably doesn't care much about Taylor Swift's political views
> Enjoys her music


I love Taylor and her music but her political views are her personal matter, wether I disagree with some of the stuff she believes in doesn't affects my enjoyment of her.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Now knows that I think REmake Jill is GOAT Jill.
- But should know that Clea is still her superior.
- Totally right about the "g" in my name. Yup... Has NOTHING to do with my incompetence... *cough*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Thinks Clea is above all?
- If it makes them feel better, should know that we messed up typing our user name when we registered and thankfully a mod/admin fixed it
- One of the good folks on this site


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that Clea is above most.
- Said I am one of the "good folks" here.
- Has turned this thread into a House of Lies!!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Getting salty about no one loving Clea
Thinks this thread is a house of lies


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Gets references.
- Friend of the world, enemy of Arrowverse.
- Knows that Clea is my Supergirl.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- We know Clea is their Sueprgirl but we also know she is not above all, wonder who is...
- Is looking forward to Red Dead Redemption 2?
- Looking forward to the next MEW film


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I am looking forward to RDR2.
- Knows that Clea is the MEW of comic book characters.
-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Answers questions instead of naming things about people. :aryep
- Has took over Make_The_Grade's haunting of this thread.
- His bromance with Dolorian might be overtaking his Tyrion bromance. ops


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is correct.
- Has a question for the Phantom?
-


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Will now consider SUPA HOT FIRE a mortal foe because they voted against Jill
- Prefers AZA over MEW...for real
- Posting like crazy in the video game characters thread


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

According to Fourth Wall has a bromance with Phantom 
Likely prefers blondes to brunettes
Has been a member of the forum for 3 years


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has an ankh.

- Is Death?

- Is he Doctor Fate?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is my latest WF friend
Gets anxious around cops
Should know that the ankh symbol is awesome


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Really likes the Ankh symbol.
- Knows I'll be playing the new COD on Friday. I wish he had a PS4 & could join me. :sadbecky
- Thinks the forum has too many Becky smilies.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Horror fan.

- Doesn't watch a lot of the old stuff.


- We're like this... But more adorable.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Appreciates lovecraftian horror
- Hopes there is also an Undead Nightmare for RDR2
- Probably played and enjoyed P.T.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Disapproves of Aubrey. :sadbecky
- Approves of Françoise Hardy?
-


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- We support you supporting AZA, no worries
- Finally added MEW to their favorites
- Can actually see all the possible futures like Dr. Strange


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** In a bromance with Phantom

* Thinks Becky/Charlotte should main event Evolution

* Starting to like Peyton :yay, but not Billie :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I'm also starting to appreciate the IIconics. 
- FORMER Nikki Cross fan. :sadbecky
-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Loves question marks?
- Has become a frequent Becky smiley user. :becky2
-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Apparently a Nikki Cross fan

* Realizing that the IIconics are an acquired taste and it takes time to starting to like them :lol.

* Hoping that Asuka has a singles match at Evolution and is not wasted in a multiwoman match or worse, a battle royal

THE FOURTH WALL

* IIconics fan for a while :grin2:

* Doesn't like them as much as he likes Jason Jordan

* May watch the last woman standing match between Charlotte and Becky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is 100% right about the :asuka thing.
- Probably surprised that I like wrestler who isn't Japanese.
- Probably hoping for an IIconics tag match at Evolution.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is friends with DEATH
- Closing in on 900 posts
- Probably saw and enjoyed Venom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Likely tired of reading three things from me. Sorry.
- Should know that I did enjoy Venom. It's a big, dumb monster movie.
- Should know that I'm watching Crimson Peak (starring MIA) and I'm about to carve my first pumpkin.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Spends so much time here that we should change the name of the thread to "Name 3 things about Phantom" :lol

* Liked Venom because it was a big, dumb monster movie

* May watch Godzilla next year because of that*


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Meant for @Dolorian ;

1. Desperately needs the validation from what he believes to be his equal peers but yet remains unaware that such games as these provide a form of cheaply ACQUIRED instant gratification that only postpones your true MENTAL development and SPIRITUAL evolution with tricks and triviality favored by men who wear cloaks around their hearts and who do not wish to rise themselves up, but instead to merely drag others down.


2 Democritus, as was his wont, would often regale men - perhaps once like our dear Dolorian - with the notion that a brave man must not only overcome their enemies in bloody brain-scarring war, but his pleasures too. 


3. You fancy Taylor Swift lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Their 3 things was not for the above poster
- Has a funny sig
- I don't know who TDL is, but they killed them


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is very interested to see how they follow things with Ambrose on RAW next week
- Is a Hound of Justice
- Has met all three Shield guys several times


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- OH SNAP! GOT THREE MORE THINGS NAMED BY PHANTOM!!! :mark :woo :dance
- Happy that TAY won a thing. :clap
- Should know that I am carving the world's first Clea pumpkin.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Never walked out in the middle of a movie because that's not the Phantom way

- Has taste buds and a soul

- Sometimes speaks of himself in third person


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Quoting the Phantom.
- Knows that the Phantom sometimes refers to himself in the third person.
- Should know that I lied about having taste buds to impress you guys. :sadbecky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- May not have taste buds but still has a soul. Or does he?

- Likes Awe-eka

- Wants to impress others when everyone already finds him impressive


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-








-








-


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Loves Doctor Strange.

Loves Halloween.

Will use this Halloween Pumpkin I found of the Doctor Strange movie poster as an avatar on Halloween.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Still hasn't reached 90,000 posts
- Had been away for a while
- Is now The Punisher


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has resumed his haunting of this thread.
- We'll probably never see him again when Super Smash Bros: Ultimate comes out.
- Will likely never hit 1k posts.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Will hit 15,000 posts before I hit 10,000 
Favourite YouTube channel is Dead Meat
Could beat most people in a Pringle eating contest


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- May be correct, but it largely depends on if I ever bother with WWE again. Most likely knowing me, but as it stands right now, I'm glad to be rid of it.

- Knows that my Pringle eating skills are unmatched. 










- Recently watched MVP vs Chris Benoit from 2007.


----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

- Is one of us, regarding outlook on WWE lately
- His Pringle eating skills are unmatched... but how large is his daily tea intake?
- Is quite fond of older CoDs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

-Claims that her Pringle eating skills are unmatched, so she has clearly never seen the Phantom destroy a can of Pringles.
- Will groan when I tell her that my phone tried to replace "clearly" with "Clea."
- Based on this picture, she's probably some sort of sorceress.









Junkie:

- Ninja'd me. 
- #betrayal
- Probably consumes a lot of tea.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Posted a pic of Anna
Got a new avatar 
Has way more points than me



The Fourth Wall said:


> - May be correct, but it largely depends on if I ever bother with WWE again. Most likely knowing me, but as it stands right now, I'm glad to be rid of it.


Except you still post more in other sections than me so I think you will get to 15,000 first regardless if you watch WWE again. :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Cute girl avi

* Loves the symbol under his name

* Maybe a fan of Dr Fate*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nearly ninja'd me.
- Was right about me wanting to see the new Godzilla film.
- Comic book fan?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Timeless entity

- He will neither confirm nor deny if he has a soul

- Currently online


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- @Dolorian has gotten to him.
- Wants to know if I have a soul.
- Should know that he will never know.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Phantom of the ring

- Phantom of the Games section

- Phantom of the Asuka fan thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Running wild in this section.
- Is a little bit of a phantom himself.
- Asuka. :asuka


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Was ninja'd earlier
- Heeded their friends avy suggestion
- Still hasn't centered their new sig


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I WILL NEVER CENTER MY SIG!!!
- Will become a supervillain because of my refusal to center my sig.
- Probably the Gentleman Ghost.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Is a fan of Mew
- Which may be a different one to the one I'm thinking of
- Their sig shows people in peril


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is definitely thinking of a different Mew. 
- Should know that my MEW is Mary Elizabeth Winstead.








- Fan of Pokeymen.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably wouldn't be happy if he reads what I posted about Asuka

* Probably would start to dislike the IIconics again if he does

* Should know that I used to read comic books, but I stopped since it's hard to get them here.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Been a while
- Still as loyal as ever
- Has sharp opinions


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Posted two things.
-Will edit his post.
- Our game of chess continues.


----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> #betrayal


-








-








-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has turned heel.
- But isn't all bad because...
- Life is Strange.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has a new avatar
Is making this thread weird
Possibly done intentionally


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I have made this thread strange.
- Like Life is Strange.
- And... I can't think of anything else strange.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Posted the same thing twice
- Is having fun
- Was betrayed


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is quick.
- Thinks he has won our game.
- He has not.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Knows that I have made this thread strange.
> - Like Life is Strange.
> - And... I can't think of anything else strange.


Not even Dr Strange?

Can't even think of anything strange. Ironic
Possibly doesn't like Dr Strangelove
People are strange, when your a stranger


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Faces look ugly when you're alone.
- Women seem wicked when you're unwanted.
- Streets are uneven when you're down.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Was quoted
- Was liked
- Was correct


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ghost.
- Turkey.
- Ghost turkey.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Used two words

- Used each of them twice

- Is a poet


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- We can't stop naming things about each other.
- We have conquered this thread.
- We are addicts.


----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

- *junkies
- There are 1070 more threads to his conquest
- The possibilities are endless


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Likes Oasis [emoji119] 

The Rock [emoji16]

The Empress of Saturday Night [emoji85]


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- I confuse them with the poster above them
- We share favorites
- Is quickly rising up the ranks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- My first.
- The last.
- My everything.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has a lot of bromances.
- Should come out of the closet already.








- Is really running out things to name about Make_The_Grade :aryep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Now knows that MTG will only receive Barry White lyrics for his three things.
- Should know that there is no closet in the catacombs.
- Digs slashers.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- The last on to post
- Posted about 12 hours ago
- The first one to be described today


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is offline
Rep power is: ''probably liked by Seabs'' 
749 posts



The Fourth Wall said:


> - Should come out of the closet already.





The Fourth Wall said:


> As for man crushes, I find Seth Rollins to be pretty handsome.


:hayden3


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Calling out The Fourth Wall 
- Has another pretty girl in his av
- HOF inductee


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Didn't see me in Melbourne (hope you had fun )

Still likes those SWAT like Gentlemen 

Owns 5,00000000000 wrestling shirts and all of them are Dean's


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- We were in the same city this time last week
- I also hope he had a good time at SSD too
- Was clearly happy to see Buddy Murphy win the CW title


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Cherishes Dean every day 

Wants Dean to be UC 

Chill asf


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not a very serious person.
- Not an Asuka fan.
- Which means he CAN'T be serious.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Doesn't mind the snow

- Will never walk out in the middle of a movie

- Changed avatar to Doctor Strange


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Made a heel turn.
- But it was on Ellsworth.
- All is forgiven.

Vengeance for :asuka


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has not given his opinion of Dr Strangelove
Probably hasn't heard the Depeche Mode song Strangelove
Or seen the horror movie Strangeland


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wrong. Just completely wrong.
- Dr. Strangelove is a masterpiece and I dig the Depeche Mode song.
- But Strangeland can suck an egg.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Only has Asuka as a favourite wrestler.

Rocking a new signature.

Has made the HOF ballot already.*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Hates The Shield.
- Likes to use a lot of different colours in his sig.
- His username is a play on both Eva Marie & Maryse.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Anna K gif avatar 

Very nice 

Doesn't like Anna K slander


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

@The Fourth Wall

- Should know that Eva Ma*RIH*yse's username is a play on Rihanna as well

- Appreciates the magic of pizza

- Loves watching Blake Lively and Anna Kendrick together

Edit
@ffsBlueCafu

- Is impressed by Ovie Ejaria's dribbling skills

- From Glasgow

- Has nearly 350 posts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hello, Anna!

- Nearly Ninja'd me.
- A champion of Halloween in a land without Halloween. roud.
- In the spirit









Hello, Fire! 

- Successfully ninja'd me.
- Getting all Halloween-y?
- Watches TWD.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got double ninja'd

- Hates ninjas

- Despite being a ninja himself


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- So many ninjas...
- Doesn't know I've seen every horror movie ever. 








- Loves Stephanie Brown.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is the Comic Book Guy of horror movies
Has Dr Strange Jack o Lantern avatar
Has seen Dr Strangelove


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that "Comic Book Guy of Horror Movies" is apt. 
- Will be next?
- Hsien-Ko is not his favorite Darkstalkers character, because he is a looney.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Will be extremely disappointed with me when he finds out I don't celebrate Halloween

- Has already made Halloween plans

- Shonen Knife fan


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't celebrate Halloween 
31st will be just another day to him
Supports Liverpool


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

EF:
- Should know that I have accepted that everyone on this forum lives in No Halloween/Fun Land.
- Knows that everyone should come to Phantom's place (America) to get their Halloween on.
- Favorite Batman is Bale.

N:

- Ninja'd me.
- Not Halloween-ing.
- I will say a prayer to Jack Skellington for him.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows Halloween is awesome & anyone who doesn't celebrate it :goaway
- Enjoys getting spooked








- Probably pretends he isn't in for Trick or Treaters & keeps all the sweets to himself.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has been playing Black ops 4 recently
Last ate chicken nuggets and chips
Was the last person I repped :cool2


----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

- Is back to the back thread
- Hasn't lost the corresponding skills
- Wears a cosy sweater


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Enjoys tea
Is being sarcastic and knows I'm not the person in the avatar
Doesn't know I got a PM before from someone asking if I was the girl in my avatar :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I often use female avatars online and I have gotten some... questionable messages.
- Is not the person in his avatar.
- Because the person in his avatar doesn't have a badge and a uniform.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks I'm a cop
Thinks I eat a lot of donuts and coffee
Should know that if I was a cop I would be the laziest one out there to be able to post on WF so frequently


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** People trying to flirt with him via DM :lol

* Also repped me not too long ago

* Would be a lazy cop*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Was happy with Peyton's win at Super Show-Down
Posts in green text
Is correct, but UK police don't do much anyway :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

N:

- Ninja'd me.
- Not a competent cop...
- Pokemon fan.

M:


- Said mean things about :asuka 
- :sadbecky
- We cool.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Loves :asuka
Claims my avatar is always staring him 
Doesn't know the secret about my avatar


----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

- Should know that I've never got any questionable PMs, even though I've also got a girl in my avatar








- People are strange :draper2
- Can tell sarcasm (probs puts you outside the US)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that the Phantom is never not sarcastic and he lives in the US.
- Should know that I can't tell if I'm being sarcastic or not... So I guess they're correct.
- Doors fan.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is from an undisclosed location in the US
His post count will only really increase if WWE push Asuka
Checks WF while sitting on the toilet



tryptophanjunkie said:


> - Should know that I've never got any questionable PMs, even though I've also got a girl in my avatar


Probably because the girl in your avatar is not real. :draper2

And I'm from England.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Nice guy

- Owns a cricket bat

- Knows geography well


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Will never have Stevie G back 

Knows Salah is a one season wonder 

Burned their Torres shirt when he joined Chelsea


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Thinks I'm chill as fuck.










- Is from the United Kingdom. :JLC3

- Has James Tavernier in his avatar from the Rangers.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is happy to live in the UK.

Probably watches Doctor Who.

Should know I've only seen 2 episodes.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Also in the Halloween mood

* Watched Venom already

* Probably wouldn't be happy about the things I wrote about Asuka recently :lol*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Was upset that someone said the IIconics shouldn't be the first woman's tag champs
Should realized that the idea of such belts is stupid since WWE can't book a woman's division for shit and the belts would be even more underused than the Knockouts tag belts were
It isn't easy for him to be green


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Is very close to 20k posts
- I don't know which wrestlers they like
- Thinks WWE would never be able to book women's tag title belts correctly


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Wants to see Kenny Omega get Curb Stomped mega :rollins 
- Enjoys hearing the entrance theme of Johnny Gargano 
- Bought a comic in Australia featuring the Universal Champion


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler fan
Recently passed 7000 posts
Somewhat regular user of the chatbox


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I never use the chatbox anymore because nobody talks about anything but wrestling. 

Should know I need to start talking about wrestling again, purely because of boredom.

Should know that I don't want to, because I just don't care anymore.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has a Joker O Lantern as a avatar
Is forced against his will to talk about wrestling
Might need booze


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I'm not forced, because I still haven't done it.

Should know that I don't drink alcohol.

Has had the same quote in his sig for ages.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** About to reach 90k points

* Doesn't want to talk about wrestling anymore

* Probably hated the SSD results*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that's why I don't watch anymore. Enough is enough.

Should know I won't reach 90K anytime soon.

Username starts with an M.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay:

Wrote something negative about Asuka
That isn't something the goes around these parts
Not with me though, I don't care about WWE's joke of a women's division

Tyrion:
Ninja'd me
Isn't going to reach 90k anytime soon
Assuming its due to not watching wrestling anymore, so not posting as much


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't trust WWE's booking team

* SHould know that I don't trust them either

* Should know (and probably knows) that the only reason I want women tag titles is because they are the best (and maybe only) chance of my favorite winning something in WWE *


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cares about worthless titles. 

Writes in green. 

Wrote 3 things.



virus21 said:


> Isn't going to reach 90k anytime soon
> Assuming its due to not watching wrestling anymore, so not posting as much


No shit.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know there is far too much sport talk in the chatbox and that turns me away more than the wrestling talk
Is getting in the Halloween spirit 
Should know that his presence is missed on the forum when he's not very active


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, but you watch wrestling. I don't. I need to start again, because I'm bored without something to complain about, but it's such a chore. 

The sport talk is horrible. I want to use the chatbox, but I only go in there when they're talking tv or movies, which is never.

Hates sports talk.

Didn't stop watching wrestling because WWE wouldn't change the world champion.

Should know I'm always active, just not in the wrestling section. I did consider leaving the forum after SSD, I'm not gonna lie, but boredom set in quickly enough as it is.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hates Sports Talk
Gets bored easily 
Not the only one


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks WWE women's division is a joke
Cares about other women's wrestling in other promotions
Gets bored easily 


Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, but you watch wrestling. I don't. I need to start again, because I'm bored without something to complain about, but it's such a chore.


So little though. Since 2014 I only watch the highlights on YouTube and that goes for PPV's too. Seeing as I dedicate so little of my time to it now, I don't get as invested and if something I don't like in WWE happens it's not going to bother me like it used to.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Virus:

- Should know that I saw the CW Supergirl costume at the Warner Bros. studio lot.
- Should know that I wanted to set it ablaze in his honor. 
- Freddy fan.

Nostalgia:

- Ninja'd me.
- Nintendo fan.
- Only watches wrestling highlights.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Somehow got ninja'ed despite the fact that Nostalgia's post came way over an hour before his :lol
- Probably the most 3 things named person in this thread
- I can only imagine what would happen if he ever met Asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Just 3 shirts away from reaching a century of wrestling shirts

- Avatar looks like a still image but is actually a GIF

- Is probably going to be attending WM 35


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know that if Phantom met Asuka he would act like you do when you meet Dean, total fangirl :cool2
According to a recent post her favourite Pokemon are from 4th gen 
Has 17,000 posts

Edit.. 

Is tied with Phantom for being a Ninja
Should know that the cricket bat I own is from my childhood when I used to play as I'm not really interested in any sport now
Knows how many wrestling shirts Ambrose Girl owns :hmm:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ambrose Girl said:


> - Somehow got ninja'ed despite the fact that Nostalgia's post came way over an hour before his :lol


I blame witchcraft.

EF

- Still rockin' that Becky-Charlotte sig.
- Should know that I took pictures of some Nolan Batman props tonight.
- Knows that Rosemary is totally groovy.

N:

- Ninja'd me.
- No witchcraft this time.
- Knows I would fangirl if I met Asuka.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

@Nostalgia

- Should know that Ambrose Girl has already met Ambrose multiple times and would probably not freak out like Phantom

- Likes the keep a word, change a word game

- Knows WWE stands for Walk with Elias

Edit
@PhantomoftheRing

- Ninjas are everywhere

- Has watched every horror film in existence

- Even the ones that haven't been made yet because he is a timeless entity


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know that I know that, but even if you have met someone before you can still act like a fangirl around them 
Should know that the age of Orton was boring and his time as the legend killer was much better
Eats apples somewhat regularly


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Must have enjoyed the segment between Jericho and Elias on Raw 25th Anniversary episode

- Likes Black Sabbath

- Would probably agree that Dio was better than Ozzy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is correct that Dio is a better singer than Ozzy, and most Metal singers. Not Bruce Dickinson or James Hetfield in his prime, but most of them. However, the Ozzy era is the golden era for Sabbath. 

Joined in January 2017.

Has a blue avatar.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Movie buff

- Liked Venom, I guess

- WF veteran


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that Venom is fine. It's not awful, it's not great, I enjoyed it more than I didn't enjoy it. 

Should know I'm more concerned with the sequel, where the GOAT Spider-Man villain finally makes his big screen debut. 










Should know that Woody as Carnage is Sonys best casting in the Spider-Man universe outside of JK Simmons, which is the all time best casting of any character to be adapted from an outside source, ever.






Straight off the page.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is in the Halloween spirit. :JLC3
- Enjoyed Venom. :thumbsup
- Most likely enjoyed the Weekly Planet focusing on Venom.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

One of the nicest people on w.f

Has always been a positive person

Love Anna Kendrick for life.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Joined in Feb 2018

- Ships ReyLo

- Likes Daisy Ridley?


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

@emerald-fire oh yes she hot

Joined in Jan 17

Likes AJ Styles and Randy Orton 

Has Cool Signature of Becky and Charlotte who I think he fancies?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Thinks I'm a nice guy.










- Has a tendency to forget his passwords. :beckylol

- Has sent me a lot of PM's. They are always welcome. :becky2


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Easy to flatter
Likes to be PM
Uses gifs a lot


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- One year away from being a decade old
- Mainly posts in this section
- Still pushing 20,000 posts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-I'm never ever gonna quit.
-'Cause quitin' just ain't my schtick.
-I'm gonna stay right here with you, do all the things you want me to…


...like name three things about you.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Posted a lyric of a song
Doesn't seem to have anything to actually write
Really like Dana Scully from the X Files


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I am fulfilling my promise to only post Barry White lyrics for MTG's three things.
- Said he has a DeviantArt account.
- Artist?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> -
> - Artist?


Collector

Likes him some Barry White
Made a promise to post lyrics
Poison Ivy fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows I love me some Barry White.
- And GOAT TV character Dana Scully.
- Based on those first two, he knows that I am amazing.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Was late
- Almost as late as I
- Has a new agenda


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-I'm gonna love you, love you, love you just a little more, baby.
-I'm gonna need you, need you, need you every day. 
- I'm gonna want you, want you, want you in every way.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Loves me
- Needs me
- Wants me


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- My darling I... can't get enough of your love, babe.
- Girl, I don't know, I don't know why.
- I can't get enough of your love, babe.


----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

- Likes anime and TV series
- _Can_ tell sarcasm
- Just what the hell did I miss tho, because this above is confusing out of context


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is confused.
- Should know that I will only post Barry White lyrics for MTG's three things.
- Still confused.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Thinks I'm a girl(I am not)
- May be a girl(They are not)
- Is now lyricing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Oh, some things I can't get used to.
- No matter how I try.
- Just like the more you give, the more I want...


----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

- Probs realises that this game can be played in parallel
- You're just too good to be true
- Can't take my eyes off of you


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The only explanation I can find...
- Is the love that I've found ever since you've been around.
- Your love's put me at the top of the world.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has he lost his mind 
Can he seem or is he blind
Can he walk or talk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You suck my blood like a leech!
- You break the law and you preach!
- Screw my brain till it hurts!


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Started a new page
- Couldn't keep it up
- Just to spite me


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Honey, please, can't ya see you saved me?
- Can't you see you gave me, can't ya see you made me, yeah!?
- Honey, please, honey, can't you see what you gave to me, yeah, yeah, yeah!?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

He is the painkiller
This is the painkiller
Pain, pain, killer, killer


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows I get flattered very easily.










- Probably isn't used to getting compliments, just like me. I always assume anybody that does in real life is joking. :sadbecky

- Is making this a Name Three Lyrics thread with Phantom.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Not humble
Might be getting a call from the Iron Sheik
No, I don't get complemented often.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doesn't get complimented often.
- Cool poster.
- Knows his comics.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cool poster.

Knows his comics.

His favourite pro wrestler is objectively, not subjectively, the correct one.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Loves Iron Maiden

- Appreciates Ronnie James Dio's singing

- Also appreciates Stephen Dillane's acting


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

I think he likes Becky
Like most of us 
She's sexy .


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Forgets his login details
84 may or may not be his birth year
Takes pictures of his food


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has made this forum a daily routine like myself. :JLC3
- Knows this section is the best part of it, and would be pretty boring without it.








- Was listening to AC/DC earlier.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know this is a good place to come when bored
Was the last person I sent a PM too 
Does not have a Instagram food page


----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

- Is most likely bored
- It's boring to browse alone, take this gif of Shawn Michaels overselling:








- Wish him a good Sunday tho


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Often naming three things about me lately 
Has fellow Russian RBrooks on his friend list 
Has an interest in sound engineering


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- PM'ed me.










- Remembers me making a Dolph Ziggler sig for him. :ziggler2 God, that feels like a lifetime ago.

- Likes to come here when he's bored. It's the go-to place for me as well. Not much else to do really. :lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

One of my best mates on here :becky2
Probably has an Anna shrine :beckylol
Boo's the woo


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Sympathizes with Becky

- But doesn't boo the woo

- Will mark out when they reunite one day


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Lives in here 24/7 

Always nice 

Should know Stevie is ours forever


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- You can have him for now but one day, everyone must return home

- Waiting for the international break to conclude

- Nearing 350 posts


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes cricket 








Liverpool fan 








Fan of :becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Doesn't follow football.....so
Would probably believe me if I told him Newcastle were top of the league :side: (I wish :sadbecky)
Bowed to peer pressure & added a sig


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know that I have friends who like football and my dad follows it so I know most of the teams, I'm not clueless on it :shrug
Was the last person to rep me
Should know that the GOAT band needs to be showcased


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Seems to enjoy that A to Z Place Names thread. I only post there when it's time to name the Sanctum Sanctorum. 
- His avatar has a secret.
- A dark secret?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably just woke up
Should ask CJ or Fourth Wall on that matter :lol
Knows that thread is quite repetitive but if you need to kill time it's ok


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Is also looking forward too seeing Lita back in action.

Should have more points.

Has an adorable avatar though.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

N:

- Should know that the Phantom never sleeps, he only waits. 
- Proud murderer of time.
- Should know that I will ask Anna about... The Secret.

EM:

- Ninja'd me. 
- RIH fan. Probably gets along with D.
- Knows that Lita is boss.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm not surprised by that statement, considering your activity on here 
Should check his rep page
Will probably have quite a few more avatars before October is over


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has revealed... The Secret.
- Should know that it was what I expected.
- Repped me.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is making me laugh out loud right now
That was probably only the second time I repped you I think 
Though I don't recall you ever repping me so :draper2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has been repped!!
- :mark :woo :clap :asuka
- Does not find Sally Hawkins physically repulsive!! :mark


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Posted smilies
And Gifs
Does not sleep.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Two words.
- Two words.
- Three words, yo.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Takes part in WF's political discussions :lauren
Active as fuck in the Celeb thread :thumbsup
Has a crush on Scarlett Bordaeux (who doesn't :beckylol)



Spoiler: Scarlett



https://giant.gfycat.com/MerryForthrightEuropeanpolecat.webm



Phantom

Counting down the days until Halloween
May or may not be dressing up as Asuka :asuka
BFF's with Tyrion


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was clearly ninja'd... Sorry.
- Should know that the Phantom doesn't discuss politics. He/she only concerns himself/herself with important matters like Doctor Strange comics from the 1970s.
- Loves his champ. :becky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Does not care about political stuff

* Only about 70's comic books

* The only thing he knows about me is that I love Peyton :lol*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows I technically didn't get ninja'd, I just wanted to post that Scarlett gif :lmao
Loves everything old skool
Still convinced TFW's secretly Anna Kendrick :confused










Mordecay

From Peru
Once had a conversation with me about Desmond from Lost :lol
If he doesn't already, he should watch The 100


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Got ninja'd for real this time

* Used to make me gifs and smilies, up until I kinda learned how to do them, although mine are not as good as his :sadbecky

* Knows that everyone has a crush on Scarlett... and they should have a crush on Peyton as well :grin2:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

CJ:

- REALLY wanted to post that Scarlett gif!
- Spells "school" with a "k" like a boss.
- Starting to accept the truth about TFW.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.
- Likes Peyton...
- ...and other... Things.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know that Anna would not eat the way Fourth Wall does 
I don't think Anna is into Black Ops 4 either 
Crushes on Sally Hawkins


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Likes AC/DC

* Which means he likes australian stuff

* Which means that, deep down inside, he is an IIconic fan :grin2:*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

According to CJ is from Peru, well you learn something new everyday 
Should know that AC/DC is one of the only good things Australia has created
Should know that I think both IIconics are attractive women but I won't be marking for them :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I think Sally Hawkins is adorkable.








- Because of him, I now know that Mordy is from Peru. 








- Plays the video games and doesn't even need quarters to do so.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Seems to think that video games need quarters these days
Might be a time traveler 
Possibly from the late 70s or early 80s


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should tell me what year it is.
- Knows that Reagan is president... Right?
- Also knows that there are only two Ghostbusters movies... The second hasn't come out yet tho. I'm sure it's going to be amazing!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

2018
Sorry, he isn't. And he's kind of dead now
Yes, there are only 2 Ghostbuster movies


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-








- This is heavy.
- I gotta tell Doc.


----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

- Most probably a troper
- Dropped a clue to that recently, that's how I figured
- Should know that Cold War is over by now, so he can already come out of *our* basement


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is from the Soviet Union.
- But the Cold War is over now.
- Will tell me if The Facts of Life is still on?

Wait. It ended last year. Disregard.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

There is no Soviet Union, though some western governments are doing a fine good impression of it
The Cold War is over.....for now
It isn't on the air, but expect Hollywood to make a new one. They haven't done violating 80s pop culture yet


----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

(Harry) PotR:
- Not quite, but we've got Mr. Bean
- Should realise that global warming was the key to solving this whole war coldness problem
- Nothing has really changed, though

virus:
- Seems to understand Hollywood nostalgic period shows milking strategy
- Has a bad overall impression of Soviet Union 
- The girl in his sig has the same Superman symbol on her chest that I've got on my keds


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Knows of Mr Bean
Not sure thats how that works
No, nothing has really changed.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Says that nothing has changed.
- Which means that the world still loves Hulk Hogan.
- And ALF is still the funniest show of all time.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Used an avatar Tyrion gave him.
- Has been waiting for someone to name things about him for 4 hours. :sadbecky
- Loved X-Files.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Scully... :banderas

- Eminem fan.









(That actually happened.)

- Is a Friends fan.

- Should know that I saw the actual Central Perk at the Warner Bros. studio lot the other night and thought of them.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Loves Alf










* Loves Dr Strange










* Loves Asuka








*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Was thrilled Peyton & Billie won at SSD 

Has a billion posters of Cantona 

Very nice


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has an odd username
Had a lot of favorites
Is from the UK


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blue:

- Pretty groovy.
- Doesn't love Asuka.
- But remembering the Coop earns him some awesome points.









Virus:

- Ninja'd me.
- Prefers MJ. :thelist
- Loves Freddy and Jason. :dance


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Gets ninja'ed a lot
- If we had voting for best thread on WF, he'd prob vote for this thread :lol
- I bet October might be his fave month of the year


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is right about October.
- Should know that my favorite thread will be the Clea Appreciation Thread that I'm about to start.
- Should dress as Dean... Just because.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Should know that I'm actually going to a ComicCon style convention this weekend and I might dress as Dean for it :lol (female Dean that is)
- His username doesn't fit on one line
- Loves orange


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

May cosplay as Dean Ambrose.

Goes to WWE shows yearly.

Most likely threw a shoe at Tom Bombadil once.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Knows that Tom Bombadil is a character in Lord Of The Rings, but he was cut from the films. 

Is one of the only people besides me on this forum who watches the Movie Trivia Schmoedown, which is a shame, because it's great and more people need to watch it.

Should know that Sneider and Andreyko are winning Anarchy.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Close to 10,000 posts
Is a rep whore
Has an avatar of a woman wearing a star wars t-shirt

I need to refresh the page more often :side:

Has a podcast in his signature
Game of Thrones Fan 
Loves Iron Maiden


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Got ninja'ed
- Doesn't use gifs in his sig or av despite being Premium
- Likely has completely different taste in music to me


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Definitely has completely different taste in music to me.















Will probably not click play on that song, even though she should, as should everyone else.

Is seemingly always happy with the WWE product.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Should know he is TOTALLY wrong about me being always happy with WWE :lol There are times I can't fucking stand what they do LOL.
- Took out the favourites list he had in his profile sidebar thingy
- I think the only wrestler we both like is Dean lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I say that because The Shield are always the focus of Raw, and she never seems mad at WWE for their blatant mistreatment of Ambrose. I just call what I see. I've never seen you have any interest in anybody but The Shield.

Should know I removed my favourites because I'm taking a sabbatical from WWE, because I've had it up to here with them. How long it lasts is beyond me. Probably not too much longer, because I have nothing to talk about when it's not WWE related. I should just add it back, or just make it non WWE. 

Is probably correct.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

- Now has Superman vs. the Amazing Spider-Man avatar.

- Is excited about Venom sequel because of Carnage Big Screen debut. (Hopefully they will give Woody Harrelson a better wig).

- Doesn't want to talk about WWE.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Only really posts in this section of the forum
Has 2 WF friends
Fan of Daniel Bryan


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Uses one of those default avatars the site provides.
- Hasn't made a lot of posts in sections where post count is enabled.
- Most likely :mark: when Christian won the World Heavyweight Title.









Nostalgia:
- Ninja'd me.
- Prefers YouTube over Twitch.
- The last CoD game he really grinded was Black Ops 1.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I also :mark: very much when Christian won the World Title
Agrees with me that foot fetishes are weird :side:
Is enjoying Black Ops 4


----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

TFW:
- 'Console scrub'
- Often posts in the morning, so must be an early bird like me
- The Brian Kendrick's spouse Might be interested in hypothetically seeing Anna Kendrick in a wrestling match, but it's just guessing at this point

Nostalgia:
- Must have thoroughly enjoyed Edge-Christian tag team
- Agrees with me that foot fetishes are weird
- Hair goes well with that sweater's colour


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

- Is from Russia.

- Join Date: Apr 2018.

- Should know that Christian winning the world title is my biggest mark out moment. It was such an overdue.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sounds like a PC elitist :shrug
Is an early bird
Just one of the many people who give compliments on my avatar :cool2

Edit: 

Should know Christian's best run in WWE was from late 2004 to mid 2005 when he had his captain charisma character and was very over
Should know Christian made TNA watchable during the time he was there 
Asuka fan


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

- AC/DC fan.

- Has over 8000 posts.

- Should know that I prefer Christian's 2011 run. He was the most over in his late 2004-mid 2005 run, but it was so frustrating to watch WWE waste his talent. Atleast in 2011 he was finally in the main event picture.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Regular in this section.
- Seems to know his comics.
- Certainly has made more than 14 posts.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Won't remove his current avatar until November.
- Considers Gwen Stacy underrated.
- Really fancies Dana Scully


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Fancies Blake Lively.
- Should know that I dressed as Scully for a Halloween party once.
- In the Halloween spirit. roud


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*THE FOURTH WALL

* Is younger than me

* His wrestling crushes are Becky Lynch and Seth ROllins :hmm

* They won't top Anna though

PHANTOM

* Ninja

*









*







*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Didn't care for Thor: Ragnarok.
- Thinks Scarlet Witch has been nerfed in the MCU... and is correct.
- Is from Peru.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thinks Scully is the greatest tv character of all time, even though Doctor Strange has appeared on television.

Loves The Nightmare Before Christmas.

Should know I haven't seen the film the whole way through. I was not a fan. If I watched it again, I would watch the whole way through, as I do now with films.....to my detriment. I should not have finished Coraline.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that Scully is the greatest character created specifically for television.
- Hated Coraline. Weep for him.
- Knows that Popeyes is the GOAT fast food chicken joint.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Really into Scully
Will likely lead to him mentioning her going into overdrive
Is somewhere that has a Popeye's


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Join Date: Sep 2009
Posts: 19,915
Points: 49,517



PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Should know that Scully is the greatest character created specifically for television.


Still completely false. :shrug



> - Hated Coraline. Weep for him.


Why weep for me when I have hundreds of other films to watch and enjoy?



> - Knows that Popeyes is the GOAT fast food chicken joint.


I prefer broasted, actually.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Virus:

- Should know that Scully is an off-and-on obsession, but he will definitely hear a lot about her this month. I've been revisiting X-Files for Halloween.
- Should know that I'm marathoning NOES this week.
- MJ guy... but also appreciates Gwen Stacy. I can dig it.

Tyrion:

- Ninja'd me.
- Probably likes Peter Griffin more than Scully. :goaway
- Doesn't want to see Cap and Tony go. Same. :sadbecky


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is correct, and I like a lot of characters more than Scully. Probably hundreds.

Is marathoning something called "NOES", which is an acronym I don't know.

EDIT - Oh, nevermind, I got it. Don't call it that, that's horrible. 

Watches horror movies for some reason.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doesn't love horror movies for some reason.
- Should know that superhero fiction draws from horror fiction all the time. A superhero story is basically the story of a movie monster who uses his powers to help people.
- Is watching a movie from his list today?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> - Should know that superhero fiction draws from horror fiction all the time. *A superhero story is basically the story of a movie monster who uses his powers to help people*.


Oh, bullshit. Horror didn't invent supernatural elements in storytelling. Either way, who gives a fuck? They're not horror stories. It doesn't matter if they borrowed from it or not, they changed it from something bad into something good. Assuming people who made these superheroes were even inspired by them. Superhero media has been basically borrowing from itself for decades.

Should know I'm on my second film of the day.

Location: The catacombs beneath Staples Center

Favourite(s): Asuka, Lon Chaney, Vincent Price, Dr. Strange, MEW


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that monster movies were popular before and around the time of the first superhero stories.
- Should know that superhero comic covers were obviously influenced by monster film posters.
- 
The Hulk = Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde.
Invisible Woman = Invisible Man
Batman = The Bat
Ant-Man = The Incredible Shrinking Man
Ghost Rider = The Headless Horseman

Monster stories are superhero stories that end in tragedy.

If Superman came down and started incinerating folks with his lasers, it would be no different from a million alien invasion stories. And how many times have superheroes encountered Frankenstein, Dracula, and all of the other classic monsters? Superheroes and monsters were both considered low brow entertainment back in the day and were largely consumed by the same audiences.

Tales to Astonish, Strange Tales, Journey Into Mystery... Don't those sound like pulp horror/sci-fi magazine titles to you?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Why are you trying to make me hate comics?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks Yugioh is nonsense
Which is not surprising considering he hates anime
Loves superhereos


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yu-Gi-Oh fan.
- Anime fan.
- Loves superheroes?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know that someone who has only watched two animes in his life only because they were popular TV shows at the time and has never cared for anything else anime related is probably not an anime fan :shrug
May or may not watch Evolution
Seems to like some popular Nintendo franchises but dislikes others


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is not an anime fan.
- is a riddle, wrapped in a mystery, inside an enigma.
- Should know that I think I enjoy most of the major Nintendo franchises. Which ones do you think I dislike?


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Likes photography 

Traveling 

Video games


(Just got ninja'd by Phantom of the Ring) [emoji23]


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was Ninja'd.
- Has my sincerest apologies.
- Omega fan. :woo


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is team Cammy and Juri?
- Is enjoying the halloween season
- Thinks Bride of Frankenstein is the best sequel of all time


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I am 100% on Team Juri.
- Should know that I am, like, 75% on Team Cammy.
- Appreciates GOAT Sakura?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Watched Bound for Glory?

- If not, should do

-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The Phantom has not. 

- The Phantom is home, so he will give it a watch.

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:banderas 










-









-









-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Posted a GIF of one of the greatest guitarists to ever walk on this planet

- Liked Memento?

- Finds monsters fascinating


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is using words again.

- Must be out of gifs.

- Should know that I did enjoy Memento.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- One can never be out of GIFs










- Must be knowing that










- Here's one more GIF for you


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Oda Nobunaga said:


> Name 3 things about the above poster


No.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

No. :aryep

emerald-fire:

- Has adapted Phantom's style of using a GIF for everything he names.
- Should know the same happened to me. :sadbecky
- Watched Bound for Glory.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that the Phantom is an important and influential artist here. #humility 
- Digs monsters... even if they are not the old dinosaur monsters I adore.
- Knows that this guy knows how to boogie...


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

sad

bad

mad


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Rad

- Glad.

- Dad?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Appreciates Jason's moves










- Agrees that however Nightmare on Elm Street is the better Slasher franchise.

- Will probably be the next person to name things or Anark saying "No.". One of the two.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably not happy that Anna was dropped from that "Who's better looking?" thread

* For him she will always win

* Seems to like slasher movies*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

TFW:

- Knew I was lurking about. 

- Appreciates the greatness of Aubrey Plaza.










- Has seen this?






Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Horror fan?

- Has been following the "Who's better looking?" thread... sorry for the Kate-ness.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks Aubrey Plaza is great
Has seen that Jason Voorhees video
Has over 1000 posts in this thread now... 



PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Should know that I think I enjoy most of the major Nintendo franchises. Which ones do you think I dislike?


It seemed you dislike Pokemon but I could be wrong. :hmm:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Was the last person to rep me (Y)
- Thinks Phantom dislikes Pokemon
- Doesn't seem to like The Shield so was likely supporting Braun's team in their feud


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know that I was a Dean fan in the past and Seth has grown on me in recent years, but as The Shield it just seems a desperate attempt to get Roman cheered and keep the focus on him. :shrug The reunion hasn't done much for Seth or Dean either, however if Dean turns soon and finally becomes a heel again that would be good. (Y)

Should know that Ziggler and McIntyre have great chemistry together and are a great tag team right now - and I've liked Ziggler since 2011 - so yes I was more supportive of them against The Shield. Also I nearly always root for the heels and most of my favourites are heels. 

Should know that I rep you regularly, most of the time because I agree with your post or found something you wrote funny but sometimes it's just to spread rep around.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is correct about the first point in the above post

- I also agree with the second point

- Reps me regularly too :beckyhi


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Agrees with me regularly :cool2
Knows Elias had another good segment on RAW
Is on the Becky train like most of the forum :argh:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Likes Legend Killer Orton better than any other version of Orton

- Likes Sonya Deville

- Knows Elias is the best thing on Raw


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Would :mark: at a possible AJ Styles/HBK match 
Wants to see Christian in the Hall of Fame someday 
Is enjoying Drew McIntyre's booking


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Elias is pretty boss.

- Plot Twist: Should know that the Phantom was obsessed with Pokémon back in the early aughts. Unlike Doctor Strange and old monster movies, it's something that just didn't stay with me. 

-


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know that the quote posted would look better if it wasn't accompanied by a photo of Orton from like 2010. :shrug
Should know some of Orton's best matches in his career were from his Legend Killer days (vs Foley at Backlash 2004, vs Chris Benoit Summerslam 2004, Undertaker feud in 2005) 
Like me had some interests that didn't stay with me over time


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is right about the quote/photo.

- Knows that those were some great matches... but I won't revisit one of them.

- Should know that most of my 1000+ posts here are utter nonsense.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Loves Allison Reynolds from the Breakfast Club










- Probably makes sandwiches the same way she does










- Knows that John Hughes makes great movies.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Fourth Wall said:


> - Knows that John Hughes makes great movies.


Until the mid 90s
Likes the Breakfast Club
Is a man of taste


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Is all about Ana Kendrick.

Is a God/Goddess.

But again worships Ana Kendrick. So is a God/Goddess with a Goddess above them*


Ninja'd.


*Whored out on rep.

Has custom made clothes.

Maybe a custom Supergirl outfit...

...

...*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- Should know that I was Allison Reynolds in high school... except I didn't sell out!










^ Boo to that!

- Despite that, is correct about my Allison love.










- Fellow spookster.










Eva:


- Ninja'd me.

*- In magenta.
*

-


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

As a Foley fan I thought he would one day revisit that Backlash match, I guess not :shrug
Probably has several gif sites bookmarked so he can get the right gifs straight way :lol
Anticipating Halloween


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that was not the match I was talking about.

- Could be making a joke.

- Is out-phantom-ing Phantom?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I fail to read correctly sometimes and I thought you wrote any of them 
Posted a creepy gif
May have posters on his bedroom wall of anime girls


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I can now see how my phrasing was confusing. Apologies.

- Should know that I don't have posters of anime girls on my wall... anymore. My walls are reserved for monsters and Doctor Strange.

- Thinks the gif I posted is creepy.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has been waiting all day for a response.
- Knew Captain TFW would save the day








- Admits that his posts are utter nonsense. But we still love him. :aryep


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Wants to marry Anna 

Cool username 

Funny


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Said I was chill AF in a previous 3 things :lol
- Fellow Seth fan <3
- Is from somewhere in the UK


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is probably tired of seeing the Ambrose heel turn teases every few minutes

- Likes The Scottish Terminator :mark

- Has a new sig


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that the "Scottish Terminator" in my head right now is probably nothing like his Scottish Terminator.

- Mentioned me when there was a Lauren Cohan gif to be seen. :banderas
- Evangeline Lilly fan.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Will appreciate this GIF.










- Will appreciate this one also.










- Will definitely be watching SmackDown 1000 tonight.

Phantom:

- Must have starred in Beverly Hills Ninja, because I'm always getting ninja'd by him.










- Doesn't appreciate Beverly Hills Ninja.










- Has got me in to using GIF's for everything. :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was ninja'd. (Sorry.)

- Was posting Home Alone gifs in October! :thelist 

- Mentions me when there are Aubrey/MEW pics to be seen. :banderas


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Could learn a thing or two from Hsien-Ko to avoid getting ninja'd constantly

- Recently watched a very old horror film

- Is still carving their Dr. Strange pumpkin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> - Recently watched a very old horror film


- Knows how predictable I am.

I watched TWO really old horror films today.

- Should know that I didn't carve a Doctor Strange pumpkin... I carved a Clea pumpkin.

Pics coming soon!

- Still hasn't given me their thoughts on Sakura.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Trying to control what I can & can't post. :sadbecky
- Should know it won't work. :asuka
- Gets triggered at Christmas gifs being posted around Halloween.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Can't be controlled

* Wishes people posted more Anna gifs here

*







*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> - Gets triggered at Christmas gifs being posted around Halloween.


Damn skippy!!!! Wait a month!!! UGHHH!!!!





(I'm kidding... Or am I? Yes.)


- Posted an Anna gif.
- But not a MEW gif.
- HMMMMMMM.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

**









*









* Probably knows what I want in return for those MEW gifs :grin2:*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is too lazy to just search the internet for Peyton Royce gifs.

Uses a lot of gifs.

Types in green.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I don't need to search for Peyton gifs, since I have my own, very large collection. Just trying to see if anyone can find a gif I don't own.

* Probably in a bad mood after finding what will be Asuka's match at Evolution

* Canadian*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I don't give a fuck what Asuka's match is. I don't care about WWE.

Should know that Youtube is currently fucked. 

Probably not Canadian.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** It's right about me not being canadian

* Should know that his country is one of the places I would like to live in if I could

* Should know that Youtube is working again *


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that Canada is probably the best place on Earth to live.....at least when you don't live in a big city. I imagine Toronto and Montreal are nightmares like New York, LA and Chicago are.

EDIT - Apparently we're #2, according to a site that did a global ranking in 2018. Switzerland is #1. Well, I'll live here all the same, thanks. 

Didn't tell me where he lives. 

Should know that I know now. I was off gaming while it was down.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I am from Peru

* Should know that, besides the food (which is awesome and cheap), it is a shitty place to live in.

* It's done with WWE*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is from Peru.






Does not like where he lives. 

Should know I'm not necessarily done with WWE. I'll come back when they do something right. So probably about 9-10 months from now. Or never, who knows. I can tell you I'm already bored to tears NOT complaining night and day about WWE.....so maybe they won't even have to do anything right. Maybe I'll just get sick of having nothing to talk about.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is bored

* Kinda misses to shit on WWE

* Spends most of his time on the forum on the Fantasy and Games section since he stopped watching WWE.*


----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

- Is kinda distracting me from work with those gifs earlier on
- But not his fault, naturally, since it's I who's decided to browse the forum
- His text colour discriminates agaist dark themes users


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that the dark themes are terrible and I would hazard to guess that very, very few people actually use them. 

Should know that green text comes out just fine on the dark theme.

Has an avatar from the video game Life Is Strange, and thus, feels completely opposite towards the game as me, who thought it was a massive shit pile of sappiness and melodrama.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has both Superman and Spider-Man in avatar

- Stating the obvious. Big fan of superhero stuff

- Blood Pack mercenary


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is not Mary Elizabeth Winstead.
- Will probably never be Mary Elizabeth Winstead.
- Should consider being Mary Elizabeth Winstead.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is not Asuka, and should probably try it. :asuka

Should know I have once again changed my avatar. This time, I'm going for Indiana Jones, because I've gotten hugely into this franchise. 

Should know I like The Last Crusade the most. I haven't seen Crystal Skull yet. Apparently it's bad, but a lot of people hate Temple Of Doom too, while I love it, so we'll see. It somehow has 77% on RT, even though I've never seen anyone give it a positive review.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is correct about dark themes
Fan of Indiana Jones 
Raspberries are his GOAT berry iirc


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Was born in Norwich.
- Has San Andreas in his favourite games








- Is very stingy with his likes given out. :beckylol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Posted a gif of the Grove Street Gang going to Cluckin' Bell where Big Smoke is going to order 2 number 9's, a number 9 large, a number 6 with extra dip, a number 7, 2 number 45's, one with cheese, and a large soda.

Is not stingy with his likes given out.

Had his post liked by me.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

- The Weekly Planet Podcast fan.

- Is excited about Red Dead Redemption 2 (I think).

- Should know that I discovered The Weekly Planet Podcast thanks to him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is now a Weekly Wackadadoo. Yes, that's the stupid name James and Mason have given to the fans. They mention it sporadically, you probably haven't listened to enough episodes to hear it. It's a dumb name, but the fans embrace it. Nothing wrong with dumb stuff. Nothing on the Weekly Planet is taken seriously, not even the show itself. They're incredibly self deprecating. 

Is correct that I'm excited about Red Dead 2.

Should know that Red Dead's main story line is *60 hours* long. That basically averages out to a dollar per hour, given that the game in its base form costs $60 American, I believe. In Canada, we have to pay $79, because our dollar sucks.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is converting everyone into Weekly Wackadadoos 
- Now an Indiana Jones fan.
- Should know that I thought he would enjoy The Last Crusade.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thought that I would enjoy The Last Crusade. He was correct.

Thought that I would not enjoy Temple of Doom. He was incorrect. 

Was still correct in thinking that I would enjoy The Last Crusade more than Temple of Doom.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Doesn't like sports :beckywhat

- Indiana Jones fan

- Regularly changes avatar and sig


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thinks it's weird that I wouldn't enjoy a bunch of people running for 3 hours, repeatedly and repititiously trying to throw/kick/hit a ball into an open space. It's not.

Posted a gif of someone who I would really prefer not being forced to look at.

Should know I only change my sig when there's a new episode of the podcast.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that if I'm split on whether on not he will enjoy something, I lean towards hate.

- Hates Life is Strange.

- But is fine with the right Strange.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Little weird.

- Likes The Wasp a little too much.

- Likes Doctor Strange and Clea exactly the right amount.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A phantom in the ring. 
Gets titwanks from Elvira.
Loves Clea


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Changed his avatar.
- One of the only people on here that would have a Tamina Snuka avatar.
- Has a crush on her.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Dreams of marrying Anna 

Wining & dining Anna 

Hugging Anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

@The Fourth Wall

- Likes the color blue

- Is taking a break from wrestling but should give BFG a watch if possible

- Has an endless collection of Anna Kendrick GIFs

EDIT @ffsBlueCafu

- Waiting for the weekend










- Enjoying Charlotte vs Becky feud

- Has fun playing games on PS4


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was ninja'd.

- "BFG" does not stand for Big Friendly Giant?

- We both dig this groovy chick.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Who the fuck is that?
Elvira's bitch
Will watch a Star is born


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

@PhantomoftheRing

-









-









-









@zrc

- Ninja

- Wants to see Nia Jax vs Tamina in a one on one match










- Playing backstage politics


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Pretty sure I don't. 
Likes gifs
got ninjad


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc said:


> Who the fuck is that?
> Elvira's bitch
> Will watch a Star is born


zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Should know that she is Evangeline Lilly to him, Wasp to me. 

- Should know that I have seen the new A Star is Born.

EF:


- Posted a gif of WOAT Phantom.










-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> zrc:
> 
> - Ninja'd me.
> 
> ...


Agrees about Gerard Shitfest. 
Gets ninja'd
Told.me.about Wasp
Made no difference.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Named four things.

- But it makes no difference.

- Knows that Gerard Phantom can suck an egg.

That film is to Phantom of the Opera what Twilight is to vampires.

BONUS:

- Will mention Elvira in his next post about me?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Named four things.
> 
> - But it makes no difference.
> 
> ...


Elvira said you're like beastman without your manscaping.

Twilight is my kryptonite. I once watched 10 minutes of the first film and fell asleep. 

As Bram Stoker would say. Vampires are meant to suck blood not dick.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Didn't keep his Tamina avatar for long. Was it my fault? :sadbecky
- Has returned to Nia Jax.
- Is talking about things I don't have a clue about with Phantom. Just another ordinary day. :aryep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Will post picta of their Clea Pumpkin
- Still rolling their eyes over them putting Asuka in the jobber royal
- Is doing a Halloween horror marathon


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

@PhantomoftheRing

-









-









-









EDIT @Dolorian

- Calls Phantom a timeless entity

- Is a ninja










- WOO!!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was ninja'd by the omnipotent D.

- WOO?

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is probably ready for Asuka

- Made the HOF ballot

- Has posters of Doctor Strange and monsters


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I am not ready for Asuka.

- Should know that...










- Will receive red rep if they post any gifs from WrestleMania 34 in response to this.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should know I'm tempted to post a GIF from WM 34

- But Phantom's wishes shall be respected

- Have this GIF from Fastlane instead


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Posted a gif from Fastline... back when Phantom had hope.

- Probably going to watch Evolution. 

-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Posted a Rick Grimes GIF & knows Walking Dead won't be the same without him. Then again, I haven't watched in ages. So I guess it's already pretty over for me. :lol

- Gave me a virtual hug. 

- Was annoyed I picked Final Destination over Re-Animator.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Picked Final Destination over Re-Animator...










- Posted an adorable Aubrey gif. 










- Deserves more Anna.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is not ready for Asuka

* Wouldn't last 5 seconds with her

* I was talking about in the ring... or was I? >*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Gave me some MEW gifs recently.

- Knows what I must do now...

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Lives and dies by the GIFs

- Knows Maggie Rhee is amazing

- Likes Pacific Rim


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Pacific Rim is one of his favorite movies.

- Must love Mako? #JusticeforMako

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Likes to cancel the apocalypse

- Liked JW: Fallen Kingdom

- Is getting ready for Halloween


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I'm never not ready for Halloween.










- Has much to learn about Doctor Strange.

- Knows that I have much to learn about sports.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Should know that I'm never not ready for Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alice Cooper just like you, is Elvira's bitch boy. 

Maybe a fan of Saruman the White. 

Knows Victor Crowley is a great horror villain.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Avatar of Tamina
Agrees the Smackdown tag team scene is boring
Fellow Brit


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Avatar of Tamina
> Agrees the Smackdown tag team scene is boring
> Fellow Brit


Considering who they have I don't know why its always the new day. 

Probably hates the pancake crap too. 

A Brit


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Is a really good poster.

May have lost a bet? Or is just a Tamina fan.

Sick of the New Day.*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> *Is a really good poster.
> 
> May have lost a bet? Or is just a Tamina fan.
> 
> Sick of the New Day.*


I'm wrestling forums biggest (lol) and only Nia and Tamina fan. 

Should know I want them to steamroll (lol) any women's tag division we end up with. 

May have different favourites, but we can agree on some things.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Would have enjoyed when Tamina and Nia faced off at Survivor Series last year.

Is a HOF Inductee.

Plays backstage politics.*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Would marry Rihanna.










- Lita too.










- Oh, and Maryse.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Would marry Ana Kendrick.

Keeps kayfabe alise as the fourth wall.

Possibly enjoying The Shield?*



The Fourth Wall said:


> - Would marry Rihanna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marrying all three, thats the dream...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> *Would marry Ana Kendrick.
> 
> Keeps kayfabe alise as the fourth wall.
> 
> ...


I absolutely HATE Nia and Tamina fighting. I will never choose one over the other. 

Voted in the women's rankings, as they always do.

Knows full well Becky will be first when they're posted on the weekend.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has returned to Tamina. :thumbsup
- Probably gets annoyed at Tamnia and Jax not receiving many votes in the Women's rankings.
- Refuses to choose between Nia or Tamina, but technically he's chosen Tamina as she is his avatar. :Cocky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> - Has returned to Tamina. :thumbsup
> - Probably gets annoyed at Tamnia and Jax not receiving many votes in the Women's rankings.
> - Refuses to choose between Nia or Tamina, but technically he's chosen Tamina as she is his avatar. :Cocky


I accept Nia and Tamina not getting any votes in the rankings. 

There's a difference between choosing an avy and choosing in a match 

Knows I'd choose Victoria over both.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Will probably post the favorite female of the months results/voting soon
- Fellow Victoria fan
- Isa HOF inductee


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> - Will probably post the favorite female of the months results/voting soon
> - Fellow Victoria fan
> - Isa HOF inductee


They'll be posted by Sunday (hopefully)

A widows Peak Freak.

I'm still not sure what the HOF inductee thing is.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Shares my thoughts about not knowing what that HOF thing is

* Happy that Tamina is back and eligible in the next voting

* Probably voted for Nia in that People Choice Award thing*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> ** Shares my thoughts about not knowing what that HOF thing is
> 
> * Happy that Tamina is back and eligible in the next voting
> 
> * Probably voted for Nia in that People Choice Award thing*


Will continue voting for the Royce. May even give her the special game changer award in Decembers rankings. 

Maybe the HOF thing is to do with rep?

Damn right I'm happy Tamina is back. Might even get my ten points in December.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Victoria fan
Not sure what the HOF inductee thing is
Happy Tamina is back


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Has been regularly posting a lot of hot women in the Celebs pics thread.

Very active in this section.









*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-








-








-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Gifs of Lita
And her boobs
Posts a lot of Dr Strange pics in the pic thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I am the only one who will spread the Strange/Clea love.

- Posts a lot of superheroines, especially DC ones.

- We both play important roles in the picture thread.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mains Zelda, Samus and Peach in Smash games
Should know that I like Zelda too but competitively she has always been poor in Smash games and Sheik is better :shrug
Seems to prefer female characters in video games


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I count Zelda and Sheik as one entity. I know they are referred to as separate characters, but Sheik (to me) is just another one of Zelda's moves.

- Knows that I tend to prefer female characters in video games.

- Should know that was not something I noticed until my friends started pointing that out.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Prefers female characters in fighting games 
Its the boobs, isn't it
Views Zelda and Shiek as the same person


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Virus: 

- Ninja'd me.

- Should know that it's not the boobs.

- Loves boobs 

Phantom:


- Just received two different Doctor Strange reps.

- Must be doing something right, I guess.

- WF's only Françoise Hardy fan.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know the statement about Zelda and Sheik as one entity is more realistic in the newer games as Sheik's appearance is much more feminine. In Melee Sheik's build and voice came across as more masculine than feminine.
Should know I am good at recognizing masculine appearance traits in women
Should know that life is confusing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that my statement had more to do with the fact that Zelda transforms into Sheik. 

- Is right about Sheik becoming more feminine.

- Knows that life is confusing... But it's also pretty darn groovy.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is hoping Asuka wins the battle royal at Evolution
May already have a pumpkin or two for Halloween
One of the few people to use the word ''groovy''


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I have one Clea pumpkin... That's about to die. :sadbecky 

- Should know that I'm going to carve a Dormammu one this week.

- Possibly next.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know if I do anything on Halloween it would probably be getting drunk
Should know that pumpkins getting wasted at halloween is fine because they're not particularly nice to eat
Should know I won't be watching any scary movies because horror movies suck


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not a horror fan...

- ...but enjoys Yu-Gi-Oh.










- Probably excited for the new Smash Bros. game.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Here comes
- Musical
- Lyrics


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nope.
- Not today. 
- That was, like, so two days ago.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Pretty much best friends with Tyrion Lannister.

Has an eclectic favorites list.

Been here for almost a year already.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Haven't seen them in some time. Hello!

- Should know that my BFF is Doctor Strange. #notobsessed 

- Appreciates the GOATness of Suspiria.

(Suspiria gif coming soon!)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Last drank Zevia soda
Curious to know what he thinks of it
Should know that the UK doesn't have nearly as many soda options compared to America


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I greatly enjoy it. I've stopped drinking regular soda, and I now only drink Zevia. Because of that and regular exercise, I've lost about 30 pounds in a relatively short amount of time.

- Should know that we have too many soda options here in the States. Phantom used to drink a lot of it.


- Prefers Sheik to Zelda in Smash.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm curious to try it because it uses Stevia which is a natural sweetener and therefore nothing artificial
Is trying his best to be healthy and not fit into the american stereotype
Is enjoying the benefits of regular exercise


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I did find Coca-Cola with stevia when I was in Europe a month or two ago. 

- Should know that I think the best Zevia is cream soda. It's almost like a dessert.

- Regular in this section.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likely encountered some pretty women on his trip to Europe
Though probably didn't pay much attention because he's loves Asian women so much
Should know I can't criticize anyone's taste in women :cool2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Made a heel turn in the word association thread. 

- Not obsessed with Doctor Strange. :goaway

- Is one of the many people in this thread to point out that I fancy Asian women. I'm not subtle about it, am I?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Went to Europe

* Took MEW from his favorites

* Still carving his Clea pumpkin*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lives in Peru
Would go crazy if Peyton came to Peru 
I am guessing might not like where he lives and would move if he could


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Should know that the Clea pumpkin is carved... and on its way to the grave. :sadbecky 

- Would prefer a :sadpeyton?

- Should know that Clea was with me during my childhood, so I think she deserved the spot more than MEW.

No:

- Ninja'd me.

- Is starting to replace me as the Phantom of this thread.

- Next?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is a constant in this thread

- Timeless entity

- Phantom of the Games section


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is also a constant here.

- Should know that it's just going to be us and Nostalgia in the future.

- We are destined to do this forever.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know that this thread has become lame recently as we're pretty much the only ones posting in it 
Should know if this carries on Fourth Wall will be in here and make another bromance comment
Though he's probably too busy eating pizza and playing Call of Duty


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I'm off to do stuff in the real world.

- Will have to name three things about himself. :sadbecky 

- #RespectStrange


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*@Nostalgia*

Has an okay join date I suppose.

Has a sexual fetish for oversized orange knitted jumpers.

Is a big fan of electrical inputs and outputs.


*@Phantom of the whatever*

is a geek

proper geeks out

kinda geeky


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Called Phantom a geek. :sadbecky
- Playing in Bleach Mafia right now.
- Cares about join dates. :hmm


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know 11'ers were much better than 12'ers
Never runs out of Bella Hadid gifs to send 
Last ate pizza


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Right about me wanting to move out of here

* Becoming a timeless entity

* Apparently getting Bella reps from TFW*



PhantomoftheRing said:


> Mordy:
> 
> - Would prefer a :sadpeyton?


*They need to put this as :sadpeyton :grin2:








*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is probably thinking "Where is my Peyton rep from TFW? "
- Should know it will arrive.
- Posts the best pictues/gifs of Peyton. :banderas


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Associates me as being the Bella Hadid fan - in the same way that you're the Anna Kendrick fan, Dolorian is the Taylor Swift fan, and Mordecay is the Peyton fan. :lol 
Should know that despite that I haven't had a avatar of her in a few months now
Prefers Twitch to YouTube


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is the Bella Hadid fan

* Almost ninja'd me

* Stole my opportunity of posting Peyton gifs here :vincefu (I will post them anyways :grin2*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Repped him some Peyton. 
- I should make it a more recent Peyton one next time with her upgrades.
- His folder on his PC with Peyton gifs is probably massive.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks the girl in my avatar is pretty
Though in an intimate scenario would probably reject her advances :lol
Knows Mordecay's computer is crammed full


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Will always be the Bella Hadid fan to me. :lol










- I repped him recently.

- Is one of my favourite people on here, and I'm glad he spends more time on the Forum again.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Phantom is nobody's favorite person here an' that's the way he likes it!

- Thinks Netflix needs to get spookier.

- Has Amazon Prime? They have some far out fright films.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Back after doing real world stuff

* Apparently has Amazon Prime

* His wrestling crush is Asuka








*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Whenever I see him talk about Peyton I always think of her saying that we should make him jealous :lol
- Has made me stare at Asuka's boobs with that gif
- Is almost to 10,500 posts


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Whenever I see her posting I think about Dean... and her taking a pic with Peyton just to make me jealous :lol

* Not quite sure if she is an IIconics fan or not though

* Feels a bit embarrased that she has a bit of a crush on Noam Dar*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Pines for the glory days of the Fergie era 

Worships Peyton to death 

Regular poster in herec


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Charlotte fan.
- Now a regular.
- Is always feelin' blue.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Charlotte fan.
> - Now a regular.
> - Is always feelin' blue.


A bro. 

Once shagged Elvira on a bed of nails. 

Might be happy where the Japanese list in the women's rankings.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

My latest WF friend
Posts occasionally in the last thing you ate thread
Enjoyed Tamina giving Nia the Samoan drop


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Is nostalgic
- Has a very short usertitle
- Pokemon Crystal is his favourite Pokemon game, good choice


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Changes sig after every Raw, and it's understandable. I need a new sig btw... 

- Has an incredible amount of WWE shirts, I'd be embarrassed giving WWE so much money frankly :lol 

- Has seen Dean 4 times and will see him relatively soon again.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

2k19 bro.

Probably.not happy you can't use weapons in a cell.

Thinks I posts too much I bet.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Probably is a secret agent from 2k because he loves the current game, which I will buy... sometime. 

- Has a shit ton of women caws from CC in 2k19. 

- Thinks I think he posts too much. I don't :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Thinks I should be embarrassed 
- Fellow Deano fan
- I like chatting to him about Dean in his fan thread (Y)


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

RBrooks said:


> - Probably is a secret agent from 2k because he loves the current game, which I will buy... sometime.
> 
> - Has a shit ton of women caws from CC in 2k19.
> 
> - Thinks I think he posts too much. I don't [emoji38]


Ended up making a load of women myself. Some were just plain crap on CC (Nikki Cross in particular).


Ambrose Girl said:


> - Thinks I should be embarrassed
> - Fellow Deano fan
> - I like chatting to him about Dean in his fan thread (Y)


Shields greatest fan.

Her crush on Dean is sweet.

Always votes in the rankings threads.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has bought WWE 2K19. I'm waiting until it comes out on sale, it actually looks fun this year, especially the Career mode.
- Would choose Victoria over Nia & Tamina. :wow
- Last ate Gouji berries with bran flakes.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- I'm noticing a distinct lack of shirtless Dean pics in my rep from him recently 
- But then again, I'm being awful and not repping him much either :$
- But he knows I think he's great anyway <3


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Should NEVER be embarrassed for liking something

Is still trying to figure out how to jump the rail and join the Ambrose Asylum without getting arrested, or slapped by Mrs Ambrose 

Would like a Shield triple threat...in the ring :mj


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Fellow AJ Styles fan

- Celebrates Rusev Day

- Was glad when Buddy Murphy won the CW Title


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Fan of RKOCOCAINE

Likes Becky 

Been here since 2017


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

AJ Styles fan
May have followed his career for many years in different promotions (I've been watching AJ since 2004)
Cares about the cruiserweight division


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A bro.
Just ninja'd me.
A pretty cool guy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Still sigless

* Says that he is thinking in giving Peyton an award in the December rankings :yay

* Although, he may reconsider and give it to Nia or Tamina :sadbecky*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> ** Still sigless
> 
> * Says that he is thinking in giving Peyton an award in the December rankings :yay
> 
> * Although, he may reconsider and give it to Nia or Tamina :sadbecky*




Depends if everyone votes for her :lmao. Though, Peyton is lucky she'll be in 2 categories. 

I know you'll vote for her in both lol. 

Everyone is sigless to me as I can't see anybody's.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

It's no secret who he would want as the first WWE women tag team champions :hmm: 
Enjoys the band Nickleback
Has a group membership to: ''Peyton is awesome'' :side:

Ninja'd me to make up for earlier
Posts a lot about WWE 2k19
Is a HOF inductee like me


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Got ninja'd

* Thinks my computer is full with Peyton pics/gifs

* Should know that is true in part. All of my Peyton stuff (and pics/gifs in general) are located in my Imgur and Gfycat accounts, I just keep a portion on my PC.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No:

- Nearly Ninja'd me.

- Will receive a Nia Jax gif for doing so.










- Repped me with :asuka 

Thank you!

Mordy:

- Successfully Ninja'd Me.

- Uggggghhhhhhhhhh!!!

- Will receive no gifs!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Got ninja'd either way :lol

* Only person who claims is getting ninja'd despite posting 10 minutes after the last post

* Probably was searching for that Nia gif*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I can provide Nia gifs 

Will read the women's rankings on Sunday. 

Thinks Peyton will fall from top 10.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Should know that I was searching for several gifs!

- Should that my post was going to be a masterpiece!!!!

- Has denied the world that masterpiece! :goaway

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- sigh.

- We're friends now!!! :mark :asuka


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Repeatedly gets ninja'd

Wants the best for Asuka 

Is cool to everyone


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

To many ninjas
Is blue
And Cafu?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** On the long road to 20k posts

* Recently liked a couple of posts on the Peyton thread :yay

* Probably didn't watched the first 2 episodes of Flash season 5*


----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

- His computer is partially filled with Peyton gifs
- Which he most likely intended to share in 'Peyton is Awesome' group, but it's not really alive lately 
- Likes Nickelback (a relatable feeling for me, for the first three albums)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

HOW AM I THIS LATE!??

virus:

- Really loves his Freddy.

- And his superheroines...

- ...but not Wasp and Clea. :sadbecky

That's okay... I'll post enough Wasp and Clea pictures for the both of us!

Junkie:

- Ninja'd me.

- :thelist 

- Would support a Max Caulfield run in the video game characters thread?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> *
> * Probably didn't watched the first 2 episodes of Flash season 5*


I didn't. Ive pretty much had it with the Arrowverse. I will say that the crossover has promise though.

Wasp and Clea
Clea and Wasp
Posting of pictures


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Didn't give me a proper post.

- Is once again my...

- KHHHHAAAAAANNNNNN!!!!!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Always appreciates getting tagged in the Aubrey Plaza & MEW pics in the Celebs section. :asuka
- Knows that Halloween is only 12 days away. :mark:
- Should know my Birthday is 11 days away. :asuka I was almost a Halloween baby.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

His birthday is 11 days away
Should know that is close to mine which is less than a month away now 
Called me one of his favourite people on here 8*D


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should be watching Daredevil season 3 instead of posting here.

Should know that I will be leaving here to continue watching Daredevil season 3 once this post concludes.

Should know that I'm hitting Post Quick Reply now to go watch Daredevil season 3.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is probably watching Daredevil season 3 right now.

- Wants all of us turkeys to stop what we're doing and watch Daredevil season 3.

- Would not watch Mystique season 3.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has just reminded me Daredevil Season 3 has dropped.
- Has now decided for me what I'll be doing this weekend. God damn it Phantom! Now I'll get nothing important done!
- Has removed MEW from his favourites. Traitor!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

We're both Scorpios
Seems to prefer Iceland to other UK supermarkets
One day might convince me to watch a film with Anna Kendrick in


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has never watched a film with Anna Kendrick in it.

- Has seen a movie with Mary Elizabeth Winstead in it?

- If not, should watch Scott Pilgrim vs. The World and kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

@Nostalgia ;

- Also believes that Dolph Ziggler and Drew McIntyre are a great partnership atm, and that they should stay together for now 
- Also believes that Finn Balor is a better talker than Bayley 
- Would also push Christian over the Hardy Boyz :mark:

Edit:

@PhantomoftheRing ;

- Probably enjoys the Avengers/super-hero movies too 
- Would also like to see Asuka win the battle royal at Evolution :mark:
- Probably isn't that fond of the current holder of the Universal title too


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was Ninja'd.

- :becky

- :asuka


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

one of the most positive members of the forum.

also might be one of the most loved ones.

surprisingly he doesn't follow anything outside of WWE (as far as I know)

edit:

to Phantom,

loves becky lynch.

Loves Becky Lynch.

LOVES BECKY LYNCH.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has just really triggered Phantom by saying he loves Becky Lynch three times. :asuka
- I have no idea what his avatar is supposed to be.
- Is too sweet


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Didn't name something in the ''do you own the above thing'' thread so now the game is dead :side:
Probably because he's got his attention on too many things at once 
Always eager to post wrestling gifs despite his interest in wrestling at an all-time low


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Made me go back and edit my post. :side:
- Is correct, there's too many threads to keep track of in this section. :lol
- Knows that the attachment to Wrestling is still there despite not caring about it anymore. Then again, it's pretty unavoidable on a Wrestling Forum.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know that I'll get into the top 5 posters in this thread sooner than later
Uses Becky gifs too frequently
Doesn't like small, odd looking avatars of non-premium members


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Catches 'em all.

- Names 'em all.

- Starting to respect Doctor Strange now?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> one of the most positive members of the forum.
> 
> also might be one of the most loved ones.
> 
> ...


Quality trolling. 10/10


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Hopefully cares about my Birthday as much as Halloween? :sadbecky
- Is two timing on MEW with Clea.








- The day he accepts the greatness of Deadpool is the day I watch Phantom of the Paradise.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Wall x IV.
A bro.
Has a birthday, like everyone.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Posted little
Almost ninja'd me
Not impressed with birthdays


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- We both post a lot of hot women in the Celebs section. :aryep
- Gets a lot of Victoria Justice reps from me.








- Posts some really cool art in the Random Picture Thread. (Y)


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Also find Anna Kendrick attractive 
- Hasn't watched WWE on TV in 2 months :woo
- Will continue to be updated with good contests in the Must-See Good Weekly Matches thread that I bump every week; especially TJP vs Gran Metalik vs Lio Rush vs Tony Nese vs Cedric Alexander and Undisputed Era vs War Raiders from this week (hint, hint)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- Gives me a lot of MEW and :asuka rep.

- Should know that Clea was in my life before MEW.

- Almost a Halloween baby.

Dam:

- Ninja'd me.

- :thelist

- Fellow Marvel fan. :asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Constantly ninja'd

* Probably watched Kana's gravure videos after the gif I posted

* Got a friend request today :grin2:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I've already seen them.

- Knows that I'm about to be ninja'd by DammitC.

- WE'RE FRIENDS NOW!!!!!!!! :woo :dance :mark


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- May also want to see Asuka vs Becky Lynch at Wrestlemania 35 :mark:
- Has the most posts in this thread 
- Also finds Dr. Strange to be a cool character


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Tries to get me to watch WWE again.










- Will probably succeed eventually, but not until 2019. 

- Is one of the nicest posters you'll ever meet.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Will watch WWE with a GOAT :asuka, will watch WWE on a boat?

- Knows I'm the WOAT poster. roud

- Her birthday is...


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Still lives in the Catacombs.

Big fan of Asuka.

Bigger fan of old monster movies and horror.*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- We both think Miz & Maryse are adorable together
- His Lita gifs make me wonder how the hell her boobs stayed in her tops, they defied gravity
- Might go see Rihanna live


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Went to the Supershow in Australia.

May have considered kidnapping Ambrose...

Should hurry up and get those next three wrestling shirts already to make it an even 100.*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has the greatest avatars. :banderas










- Will probably be looking forward to seeing Lita in action again at Evolution.

- Is one of those users that has his own signature font colour. I should start doing *that* :side:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is NOT going to watch WWE in 2018

- Punisher fan

- Posts in the Seth Rollins fan thread


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Still waiting for that AJ/Orton match

* Probably enjoying Orton's current heel run 

* Looking forward to the Becky/Charlotte LWS match*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is now giving Mordecay the GIF treatment as he has ran out of things to say.
- Clea was in his life before MEW. Still a Traitor!








- This GIF perfectly describes him:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sad Winstead gif
Man of many gifs
Is not the gif king though


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Sad Winstead gif
> Man of many gifs
> Is not the gif king though


21st Virus.
Didn't post gifs.
Just got quoted.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Quoted me
Seems to want gifs
Not much to say


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Didn't post MEW gifs.

- Should post MEW gifs.

- Or Aubrey gifs.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

No I shouldn't
I don't care enough about either woman to post gifs
Let it go


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Cares about Victoria Justice. 

- But not MEW or Aubrey.

- Clearly a crazy man.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Should know that all good heroes care about Justice
I am crazy, but not for the simple reasons you believe
The gif man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows my superpower.

-









- Knows that I'm about to be ninja'd.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks you if you rep them Asuka
Posted a superwoman gif
Judges me


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I try to let people know that I appreciate the rep... even if it doesn't have Asuka.

- Is going to trigger virus21 with that last post. 

- Finds Benedict Cumberbatch boring.

I can't hate him... he played two of my favorite fictional characters.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm not bothered if I trigger people
Should know if you were on the forum in 2012/2013 you would have seen that many people were triggered because I was one of only like four people who didn't like Daniel Bryan and Bryan marks were crazy back then
Should go premium and pop up in the chatbox from time to time


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't like Bryan

* Doesn't save Peyton gifs/pics :hmm

* Probably has never paid a visit to the Peyton thread on the Women of Wrestling section :sadbecky*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm fairly neutral on him now but back then I disliked the character and the overbearing marks he had
Should know I'm not keen on saving pics of anyone wrestling/celebrity related :shrug
Recently repped me


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Called Supergirl Superwoman for some reason
Not a pic saver
Doesn't care if he triggers people


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> ** Doesn't like Bryan
> 
> * Doesn't save Peyton gifs/pics :hmm
> 
> * Probably has never paid a visit to the Peyton thread on the Women of Wrestling section :sadbecky*


Might not be happy that Peyton has dropped out the Top 10.

Frequents the women's section.

Posts in green.


Nostalgia said:


> Should know I'm fairly neutral on him now but back then I disliked the character and the overbearing marks he had
> Should know I'm not keen on saving pics of anyone wrestling/celebrity related :shrug
> Recently repped me


A bro.
Not that bothered about Bryan. 
Doesn't save pics.



virus21 said:


> Called Supergirl Superwoman for some reason
> Not a pic saver
> Doesn't care if he triggers people


Ninja'd me.

Will mention this.

Makes me wonder what the other 20 viruses were.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Thinks AC/DC is one of the few enjoyable things from Australia

* Replacing Phantom as the the timeless entity of the thread while he is gone

* Should know that I send that same rep to many people last night :lol

VIRUS

* Ninja'd me

* Got a Peyton rep

* Probably the reason why he didn't liked the latest Peyton post on her thread :grin2:

ZRC

* Confirmed what I was expecting about Peyton in the womens rankings :mj2

* I imagine she is in the top 15 right?

* Quoted 3 people in his last post*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> *NOSTALGIA
> 
> * Thinks AC/DC is one of the few enjoyable things from Australia
> 
> ...


Number 11. Above the current Raw women's champion and hall of famers.

Wrote three things about me and Nostalgia. 

Will read the rankings tomorrow.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Is cursing Ross Barkley after today 

Will dance with joy if Peyton wins title

All over different threads 

Zrc : 

Ninja'd me 

Stans Tamina 

Everywhere at once


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has some many favorites, he has no space for them all
is getting a push
Soccer fan?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Fan of KOS-MOS.

- Fan of Sophitia.

- Fan of picking the wrong person in the Video Game Character vs. Video Game Character thread.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I never pick the wrong character
Its isn't wrong simply because you dislike it
I am under no obligation to pick one because you want me to


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Does as he pleases.

- Like Doctor Doom.










- Is Doctor Doom?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Knows Doctor Doom likes to toot his own horn.

Knows that Spock was inspired by the design of Namor The Sub Mariner. I've never heard anyone associated with Star Trek say that, but Namor pre-dates Spock by about 30 years or so, and Spock is a dead ringer for him. There is an article I found that claims that the make up artists behind Star Trek modeled him on Namor, but it's just an article. 

Should know that Marvel is creating a gaming version of the MCU, and the latest Spider-Man game is the catalyst for it. Maybe a Doctor Strange game down the road.....

Probably not for a while, sadly.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is watching Daredevil: Season 3.
- Would definitely play a GTA V style game but with Marvel characters to switch between on the fly.
- Is loving Indiana Jones recently.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Chose Doctor Strange over The Wasp

- Just posted a picture of Reese Witherspoon

- Loves Blake Lively


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know that any sane person would choose Strange over The Wasp. :aryep
- Is correct about my love for Blake Lively, but not as much as my Anna love. Seeing them together is the best solution.








- Knows Becky will win the female rankings again, much to the annoyance of those who don't like her on here.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Keeps that VJ rep coming
Is gif giver
That movie with Anna and Blake must have been a wet dream for him


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Changed the quote from his sig from the Art of War to Mega Man Zero

* Probably already watched the 3rd season of Daredevil on Netflix

* May or May not want to see Netflix doing Heroes for Hire now they have cancelled both Iron Fist and Luke Cage*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Repped me some Peyton recently. 










- As a token of my appreciation:










- *Really likes the colour green*.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Frequent poster in the Celebs section

* Since he doesn't posts in the wrestling sections anymore :sadbecky

* Should pay a visit to the Women of Wrestling section, there is a thread there of an aussie wrestler who gets updated constantly with new pics and gifs :grin2:*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Should know that I haven't sees DD season 3
I Don't care either way about a possible Heroes for Hire series
I would rather they make a Ghost Rider series


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Recently listened to the Hello Neighbour Song.










Is whored out on rep.*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Fantasises about licking Lita's baps 

Comes for anyone who disses Lita 

Cool asf


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Nice poster

- Hoping Rangers win handsomely against Hamilton today

- Wants to see Omega vs Rollins one day


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Recently posted a pretty epic Tianna Gregory photo in the celebs thread.

Enjoyed Batista's promo on SDL.

Prefers Tomatoes over Carrots.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has been running wild in this section.

- Loves Lita the way I love Clea.

- Far out.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is the top poster in this thread despite only joining this year. What a force.










- His streak will come to an end soon. :asuka Maybe..

- Will be surprised if he's not wearing a Phantom of the Paradise mask for Halloween.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Once had to use a Jason Jordan sig/avi combo for a week

* Made me use an Ember one :vincefu

* Likes Blake Lively, just not as much as Anna*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

-Anna's thoughts on Aubrey are similar to their thoughts on me:



















- We are WF friends!!!










- Was almost... born on Halloween.






Mordo:

- Ninja'd me.

- UGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH.

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Seems to like films starting with P - Prometheus, Phantom of the Opera, Phantom of the Paradise, Pacific Rim

- Prefers The Wasp to actual wasps

- Fan of Tim Burton's Batman


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Is also excited about Kevin Owens's future monster pop when he returns from his injury next year wens3
- Was the only non-chatbox member who participated in the Summerslam draft thread, but still managed to have my favorite show that he booked :mark:
- Also believes that Batista cut one hell of a promo last week on Smackdown 1000 :wow


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

WHY WITH THIS?

EF:

- Wanted me to choose between Doctor Strange and The Wasp. :sadbecky

- Now knows that the Phantom thinks that Strange is the Superhero Supreme. 

-Although he or she still loves Wasp, especially secret autistic hero Nadia van Dyne.

Dam:

- Ninja'd me.

- Fellow Kairi fan. :mark

- Also digs Doctor Strange like a sane person. :dance


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Elvira once sang do you wanna touch me there to him. 

Hannibal Lecter said it repulsed him. 

So Elvira ate his liver.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Was probably happy that Nia Jax won the Raw Women's title at Wrestlemania 34 
- Will eventually have us do a Top 10 list for favorite 205 Live talents for his thread next month :mark:
- Believes that *Victoria* (edited) would upstage 75% of the female talents if she appeared at Evolution


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Didn't quote anyone this time :wtf

* Recently posted the female rankings

* Will be the first to know that I am taking his rankings idea and do the opposite :grin2:

DAMMIT

* Damn it, Dammit :grin2:

* We have different opinions about AJ killing the momentum of both Joe and Nakamura

* Recently repped me*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

DammitC said:


> - Was probably happy that Nia Jax won the Raw Women's title at Wrestlemania 34
> - Will eventually have us do a Top 10 list for favorite 205 Live talents for his thread next month :mark:
> - Believes that Sable would upstage 75% of the female talents if she appeared at Evolution


Incorrect, I said Victoria would.


Mordecay said:


> *ZRC
> 
> * Didn't quote anyone this time :wtf
> 
> ...


I'll be happy to give Peyton ten points in that one.  

Knows I quoted someone this time. 

Always votes in said rankings.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Quotes people
Gives love to Peyton
Said Victoria would


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Follows the teachings of Zero.

- WF's #1 Sophitia fan.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** One of these days will do 3 things about himself

* Should know that there is a movie out now where MEW appears topless >

* Although he probably saw her toppless in the leaked pics from a couple of years ago.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I have seen MEW's nude/topless scenes...

- ...but not the leaked photos. Out of respect. I know, I'm a dweeb.

- Should know that I have named three things about myself a few times.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Admits being a dweeb
Most of us are that. We're on a wrestling message board
Might be The Purple Guy


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't care about the Arrowverse

* Is also a dweeb

* Would look forward to a Ghost Rider series*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Started a new thread.

- One that might generate some heated arguments. 

- Is like:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Had an existential crisis when asked to choose between Doctor Strange and The Wasp

- Always haunting this thread

- My respect for The Phantom has grown after reading that he didn't watch MEW's leaked photos out of respect


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that Strange = Asuka.

- Wasp/Nadia van Dyne = Kairi Sane.

- Deadpool = Carmella.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Respects MEW

* Should know that, just like him, I would be very conflicted if my favourite has leaks

* Didn't got ninja'd this time :yay*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows I didn't get ninja'd!

- Also knows that I'm about to be ninja'ed.

- *Green... not mean. *


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Appreciates Amy Adams.










- Has started to post in the Celebs section.










- Is the best campaigner for Clea to be in Doctor Strange.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows Amy Adams stole the show in American Hustle

- Is almost as regular in this thread as Phantom

- Currently offline


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks I'm better than the other two people campaigning for Clea to be in the MCU.

Take that, dweeblers!

- Also appreciates Amy Adams. :mark










- But not Kate Micucci. :sadbecky

Still groovy tho.

EF:

- Ninja'd me.

- Sad Becky.

- No gifs!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Anna liked his or her Kate pic after that post.

- Now he or she feels guilty.

- HE OR SHE WAS ONLY KIDDING!!! :sadbecky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Named 3 things about The Phantom

- Is still convinced that TFW is Anna

- Uses the sad Becky GIF a lot


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Answers in gifs
Only posted 2 things
Something sports related


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I posted three things.

- All three are showing up on my tablet. 

-









P.S. UNSTOPPABLE WASP IS BACK. :woo :dance


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

It isn't showing up on a computer
Only 2 things
Weird Al and Homer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Gets the idea.

- Should know that I'm too lazy to change the gif. 

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is lazy

* Posted a Batgirl pic

* Once posted a lot of stuff of Kate Micucci against inanimated objects in another thread*


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

1. Has an awesome pic of Peyton

2. Has a lot of points

3. Celebrates Rusev Day


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Joined the forum this month
Location: Newtown
Could be a re-joiner :hmm:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Repped me with a pic of the girl on his avi

* Has never mentioned her name

* Should know that she looks a bit like the host of the League of Legends tournaments Sjokz*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know that some people know :cool2
Should know I visited the Peyton thread yesterday after he claimed I have never viewed it
Should know I don't watch league of legends tournaments :shrug


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Visited the Peyton thread :yay

* Hopefully liked what he saw and becomes a frequent :grin2:

* Should know that I also know nothing about League of Legends, but some of my Twitter friends are obssesed with that game and have the biggest crush on that girl. This is the girl I was talking about








*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know that I'm not surprised that out of the 2000 posts in that thread 1400 are from you :lol
Uses Twitter
Posted a photo of a hot girl


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

I'll do you both  

*Mordecay*

- Fellow Sami Zayn fan









- I wonder if his username has something to do with the movie Mortdecai :hmm:

- Supports Man Utd, who's not doing very well right now...


*Nostalgia*

- Good poster 

- 25 years old 

- Has only given 2 likes in damn near 6 years here, what? :surprise: What a rare accomplishment is to receive this guy's Like!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Fellow Ambrose fan.










- Is definitely saddened that Sami Zayn is out of action.










- Recognises that Drew McIntyre will probably be a big deal in a couple of years time. Unless Vince has well and truly gone off his rocker.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably will watch WWE again when Drew is FOTC

* From the UK

* Once posted that he hates Mondays*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should check his rep
Should know that I do like what I see in the Peyton thread as I've always said she's an attractive woman but that's where the interest ends :cool2
It's morning in his timezone


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Still thinks I'm Anna.










- Knows that Halloween is only 9 days away.










- Probably wishes he could still go Trick or Treating. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Apparently likes Alice Eve

* Probably enjoys big boobs as well

* No wonder he likes Anna 








*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Lover of Peyton.

And green.

And wants to know peoples least popular wrestlers.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

zrc said:


> Lover of Peyton.


*
If only :sadbecky

* Getting bored of quoting people here

* Still hasn't voted in the rankings I've made

* Would probably like to know that his 2 favourites were against each last night at the Boston house show.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Posted a great picture of Anna.

- Not MEW or Aubrey tho. :sadbecky

- Started a male ranking thread... is a female ranking thread coming?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that there will be a Womens and non wrestlers thread... if the male wrestlers thread gets enough votes

*









*







*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Only named one thing about Phantom.
- Running out of things to say like the rest of us. :asuka
- Made a thread in the General WWE section I actually could respond to. :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that the pictures were a response to my last post here.

- Knows that words are for turkeys.

- Doing something groovy for her birthday?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I'll be by myself for my Birthday. It's become just another day. I can have a virtual party on here though. :side:










- Legendary actor from the past. 

- We should co-star together.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks I'm an actor from the past.

- Is wrong.

- Should know that I'm an actress.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** A timesless entity

* An ethereal presence

* Related to Casper :grin2:*


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- May have seen their goddess on UUDD
- Wished Roman a GWS
- The action was mutual


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Later than usual.

- Also wished Roman a GWS.

- Possibly next.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Is right
- Was right
- Wished Roman well also


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Mario and Luigi will never stop dancing.

- Because he will never let them stop.

- Cruel.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Still hasn't voted in my thread :sadbecky

* Probably misses his exchanges with Tyrion in this thread

* Asuka fan*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wants me to vote in his thread. 

- Needs the Phantom's dumb opinion.

- Okay.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that I've fallen off the wagon again. I stayed true to my word, though. I said I would quit until something interesting happened, and this was definitely interesting. Dean is the top heel, where he belongs, and even though I'm sad about Romans diagnosis and I feel for him, I'd be lying if I said I'd miss him on the show. The idea of Braun as the babyface champion, which is now probably what's going to happen is a marked improvement, despite how bad the circumstances are.

Knows that Asuka should not be in a terrible battle royal, but I did hear about the rumor of Charlotte/Asuka II at Survivor Series, which would've also dragged me back, since Asuka would have a shot at the title. Mind you, I don't believe it would happen, but assuming it's set up, I would have to watch it to see. 

Knows that






:no:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Apparently has given WWE another chance

* Likes seeing Ambrose as the top heel

* Not sure if he wants to see Asuka winning the geek battle royal though*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know the only thing worse than winning a geek battle royal is losing a geek battle royal.

Should know that I want Asuka back in the title picture. When Becky and Charlotte got in, that's when I lost my interest in the womens division. 

Should know I do like seeing Ambrose as the top heel. I don't know if that alone is interesting enough to make me come back, but considering how bored I was already not talking about WWE, I'll jump on the opportunity.


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

1. Likes Asuka for some mind boggling reason

2. Has been here for a long time

3. Fan of GoT


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Thinks liking Asuka is mind boggling when she's a very talented Wrestler. :asuka

- Username makes me think of









- Joined this month.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LethalWeapon said:


> 1. Likes Asuka for some mind boggling reason


Gee, thanks for signing up, Vince. I can tell we're gonna get along great.

_____

Knows Asuka is talented, but doesn't realize the extent, because he prefers less talented people. Specifically one I'm thinking of.

Should know I still haven't seen Lethal Weapon. I'll get to it.

Is not the first, second or even the third wall.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has returned to his people.

- Not happy about Luke Cage getting cancelled.

- Digging that Ambrose heel turn.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Threw a virtual door to my face

* Wouldn't mind seeing MEW playing Clea in the MCU

* Doesn't think the IIconics are the best part of anything they are involved in*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I wouldn't mind seeing MEW as Clea... but she's honestly not my first choice.

I have a list of potential Clea actresses! Wanna see it?







- Doesn't want to see my list.

- Him to me when I bring up Clea:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has found his new favourite GIF:










- Refusing to answer us in 'Post A Gif On How You're Feeling Now.' thread. :sadbecky

- Knows Halloween is only 8 days away!!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna: 

- Knows that there's an Aubrey gif for every situation.










- Screaming for Halloween!










- Knows I dig Lauren Cohan. :banderas










EF:

- Ninja'd me.

- *sighs*

- why?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- We back to using a GIF for every thing?










-









-









Edit:

- We both got ninja'd.










- How we both feel having to name another three new things:










- Definitely annoyed Asuka is in some random ass Battle Royale at an all-women's PPV.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









- Was ninja'd by The Phantom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Didn't get a real post from me last time. Sorry.

-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Happy about Asuka and Kairi being in the Top 4. 

Elvira's bitch. 

Will be surprised I didn't quote.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Dislikes Tye Dillinger

* Probably for different reasons than me :grin2:

* Most likely not too happy that one of his favorites got pinned last night despite having Dana Brooke in the match*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hopes that Peyton wins the battle royal... even though Asuka is in it. Hmm. 

- Hmm.

- Hmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I've been away for a few days so you haven't been Ninja'd as much
May be interested in Dean's Heel turn
Should know I'm struggling to think of any main roster male wrestlers Phantom actually likes :side:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I also can't.think of any guys he'd like on the roster.

He sure likes the ladies of Japan though.

A buddy.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

@Nostalgia

- Was listening to Monster by Skillet, which is a cool song

- Marked out when Elias turned face

- Liked the Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins segment, I guess

EDIT

@zrc

- Cool poster

- Nia Jax fan

- Has been on WF for almost 7 years


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Got bored of quoting people

* Have a new found respect for him after doing my own rankings, it's a bitch, don't know how he can do it every couple of months

* Probably will vote for Peyton when I post the Least Favourites Female wrestlers thread :sadbecky

EMERALD

* Ninja'd me

* Probably because I had this tab opened for like 5 minutes without refresh it

* Looking forward to the Charlotte/Becky match*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably won't be changing the green text anytime soon
May find my taste in women questionable now 
Got Ninja'd



emerald-fire said:


> - Marked out when Elias turned face


I haven't marked out in many years, so no. It was a fun segment though. I just wish they could let him hit people over the head with the guitar. Hitting them over the back just looks really weak.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** To each their own, I have no problem with your taste in women

* Hasn't been ninja'ing Phantom as much as of late

* Hasn't marked out in years*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nah its Billie who's gotta watch out. Peyton is safe... For now. :lmao

Should know my rankings involve a pad of paper, a good pen and more than a few man hours. 

Will be.voting in December.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is on the fence about Red Dead 2
Is patiently waiting for news on the next Rockstar title 
Hates console war debates


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Is on the fence about Red Dead 2
> Is patiently waiting for news on the next Rockstar title
> Hates console war debates


I've never seen the need for console wars. Just enjoy what you've fucking got and let whomever enjoy there's. Chances are theyre playing the same identical game anyway. Makes no difference if its 8 bit or 4k to me. If you're having fun, then continue to do so.

I really want GTA 6, but I don't expect it now until next gen. 

Still thinks New Day are stale.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Rocking a Tamina avi
Owns a good pen
Comes from Peaky Blinders country


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Enjoys fish and chips
Appreciates it the most when you rep him photos of Leanna Decker, Isla Dawn or Becky Lynch :cool2 
Mostly posts Northern Ireland places in the A-Z places thread


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

@CJ

- Enjoys Peaky Blinders

- Shuts down stupid threads like a boss

- Fellow fan of the great Mickie James

@Nostalgia

- Has learned the names of a lot of places in Northern Ireland thanks to CJ

- Has been to Slovenia

- Wasn't too active during the last couple of days


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*CJ

* Got quoted in a bunch of Becky posts

* Hasn't edited the gif I sent in the Anything section :sadbecky

* Hopes that Charlotte/Becky main events Evolution

NOSTALGIA

* We are friends now :yay

* Doesn't use many smilies :hmm

* Loves this one though 

EMERALD

* Ninja'd me again :fuck

* Got ninja'd as well

* Realized that, just like Naruto, WF is a ninja World*c


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

emerald-fire: 
Fellow Mickie fan
Hasn't multiposted in the celeb thread in a while
Doesn't post on here as often as others

Mordecay:
Ninja'd me
Likes sad Becky gif
Probably knows WWE will screw her up


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has a new quote in sig

- Still rocking the same picture though

- Has 50000+ points


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows Becky takes no prisoners on twitter :beckylol
Learning Norn Irish geography in the A-Z thread :lol
May or may not have a Charlynch tat :hmm:




Nostalgia said:


> Appreciates it the most when you rep him photos of Leanna Decker, Isla Dawn or Becky Lynch :cool2












You know me well :lol



Mordecay said:


> ** Hasn't edited the gif I sent in the Anything section :sadbecky*


I barely have time for PS these days  If I'm about on Sunday I'll make it :becky2


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Multi-quoted
Likes the picture rep
Redhead fan


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Been around for a while, nearly hitting 20,000 posts. 

Harms both computers and humans. 

Pretty dope sig and avatar.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- First time I've seen him here. Hello. :asuka

- Eddie Guerrero fan.

- Located with his dark passenger.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Quoted my posts in Asuka thread

All over a billion threads 

Cool username


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Loved Ryan Kent's goal

- Can't wait to beat Spartak tomorrow. Good luck

- Plays FIFA a lot on PS4


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Looking forward to tonight's game

Enjoying Man Utd struggling 

Probably has a billion posters of Firmino


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Still has no sig
- Encroaching 400 posts
- Wished Roman well


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has been posting in the Pokemon thread










- Has returned to this thread :JLC3

- Was shocked at the Roman news like the rest of us.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't think I've ever seen him in the Pokemon thread
Prefers Gigi to Bella
But secretly loves all the Bella gifs he sends me



Mordecay said:


> *
> * Loves this one though
> *


I never use that one. :lol

You're confusing  for :cool2 which is the one I use. 

Should know I'm too lazy to check the smiley list and I can't remember the codes for the more advanced smileys. :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Posts in the Pokemon thread.

- Definitely won't post in the totally groovy Doctor Strange thread I'm about to start.

- Should know that I enjoy Samoa Joe, Braun, Bray, The Miz, and Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Miz fan :tripsscust

Samoa Joe fan (Y)
Is about to create a thread I won't view


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I like Miz more as a bally talker and character than as a wrestler. He's an old-fashioned sort of heel and I dig that.

- Knows that Joe is pretty boss.

- Still doesn't respect Strange. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

- Won't be making a list of great Miz matches 

- Should know I agree Miz is a good talker and decent character. Though he always comes across as comedy and never someone you can take in a serious role. That and his average ring skills and overly safe style where it's almost like he's afraid to get hit is why 
I've never been a fan. Though to his credit his safe nature is why he never gets injured.

- Wants me to like Doctor Strange but should know using overused Becky gifs won't help


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- We've been having private conversations.










- Isn't a fan of the most MUST-SEE WWE SUPERSTAR










- Loves Becky smilies.

:becky2 :beckylol :sadbecky


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

thingymebob

wotsit

thingymejig


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- Likes the Deadpool.

- Won't be getting a Deadpool gif.

- Have a Freddy instead.










Anark:

-









-









-


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably would agree that Fourth Wall's new avatar will take some getting used to and right now comes across as a bit creepy 
Could reach 1000 posts by the end of the year but I won't put money on it 
Is still a fan of Bray Wyatt despite how badly he has been booked for years now


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

needs to try harder

should try harder

could maybe try harder


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

needs to try harder

should try harder

could maybe try harder


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

oh wow

its like that it

well know i now

i mean now i know

wait that's four things

wait, was that five? is this six???


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You don't like my music?

- You don't have to use it.

- Funkin' is a thing that all of us release.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Somehow makes sense of Anark. :asuka
- Also finds my avatar creepy like Nostalgia? :sadbecky
- Won't be happy until Asuka main events WrestleMania. But knows it'll never happen in a million years.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is the Anna Kendrick of this forum.

- Knows I'm the Aubrey Plaza.

- Anna on Aubrey:



















P.S. Your avatar is cute.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Lives in The Matrix

- Haunted by agents

- Wants to escape to Zion


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Drools over Liverpool's front 3 

Cool & chill asf 

Everywhere at once


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Loves the phrase 'chill asf'










- Knows what's happening in Football right now.

- Despises Dolph Ziggler. :ziggler2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Decided to add Asuka to the Who's More Attractive thread when I decided to add old horror cats. :sadbecky

- Loves this guy...










- Loves Deadpool, the Carmella of comics.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Just called Deadpool the 'Carmella of Comics'










- Expects me to know what he's thinking all the time. Also expects me to know who 'old horror cats' entail. It's 2018 Phantom, god damn it.

- Knows that I love Tom Hardy, maybe a little too much, this is getting weird..

Think Anna Kendrick, Anna Kendrick, Anna Kendrick.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that LIKING Tom Hardy is not weird.

- Needs to give Freddy a break and check out some of the old chillers!

- Should do a better job of reading my mind.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Can apparently read minds. So should be able to tell I don't have the mind of Anna Kendrick. :asuka
- Thinks my avatar is cute. :becky2
- Should know Freddy can't be topped.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Changed his sig and avi

* Thinks that Jessica Chastain is hotter than Asuka

* Probably made Phantom mad*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that the Phantom adores Jessica Chastain.










- Should know that Phantom put Jess in that match for a reason.

- Spoiled the result for the Phantom. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Missed the competition between Jessica and Krysten

* Called Deadpool the Carmella of comics :hmm

* Wishes this forum would have existed in the 80's*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Another Deadpool fan.

Am I the last Deadpool non-fan on Earth?










- Picked Peyton over Jessica Chastain. :sadbecky

- Should know that I do dig the indie scene now... I just don't have much to say.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know sane normal human beings like Deadpool.
- Probably doesn't have the same type of humour as me.
- Definitely got triggered I chose Jessica Chastain over Asuka. :asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is implying that I'm not a sane normal human being

- Appreciates Jessica Chastain

- Had a sig and avatar makeover


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Might not be sane.

Would vote for Kairi Sane

Knows I didn't quote him.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> - Should know sane normal human beings like Deadpool.
> - Probably doesn't have the same type of humour as me.
> - Definitely got triggered I chose Jessica Chastain over Asuka. :asuka


Did you not read my post, child?! Jessica Chastain is awesome and I put her against Asuka because I could accept either result! This post triggered me more than you picking Jessica!











- Didn't quote me.

- Wanted me to appreciate that.

- I appreciate that.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Willing to betray Asuka.










- Knows I don't always read his posts, because I don't understand majority of them. :asuka

- Appreciates Jessica Chastain more than MEW?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Could accept the result of Jessica Chastain beating Asuka. WTF, man. 






Loves one of the GOAT shows, the incredibly inventive, genius, hilarious Futurama. 

Loves gifs.

EDIT - I'm not sure any of this is still wrong.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I have made a heel turn in his eyes. :sadbecky

- Should know that I am surrounded by Asuka non-fans in that thread! At least I dig Jessica!

- Knows that Futurama is boss.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that we do not consort with the enemy. :asuka

Should know that I forgive him and I'll give him a virtual handshake. But much like Dean Ambrose, I may forgive.....but I never forget. 

Should know that I'm listening to a Q and A about Red Dead 2, learning about the features of the game.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Will marry Asuka

Will snuggle up to Asuka

Will get Asuka giddy in the sack


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is also looking forward to Red Dead 2.
- Is happy to see Ambrose make a Heel turn.








- Should know I'm watching a stream of Red Dead 2 right now & it looks incredible.

Edit: Cafu:

- One of the many members that have a knack for being a Ninja.
- Will probably enjoy Dean vs. Seth in the upcoming months.
- Has all WWE favourites except for Kenny Omega.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Got ninjad.
The fourth wall.
Wonder what the other 3 were.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blue:

- Starting to not hate Asuka

- Will soon become a fan.

- Will soon be ONE OF US.










zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Digs Hatchet.

- Likes his horror bloody.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Blue:
> 
> - Starting to not hate Asuka
> 
> ...


Should also dig Hatchet. Loved all 4 of them. 

Have you seen Candyman?

Probably finds Saw overrated (which it is).


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Quoted me!










- Should know that I have seen and enjoyed all of the Hatchet movies.

- Knows that Candyman is super boss.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Like me, not a fan of Deadpool

- Probably enjoyed Interstellar because of Jessica Chastain

- Attending Survivor Series?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

emerald-fire said:


> - Like me, not a fan of Deadpool
> 
> - Probably enjoyed Interstellar because of Jessica Chastain
> 
> - Attending Survivor Series?


Fire of an emerald. 
Jessica whatever is in Dark Phoenix, only thing I know her from. 
Not a Deadpool fan.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- "Jessica whatever."

-









- Needs more Chastain in his life.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Still don't think I do.

Lover of gore.

Liked the Hatchet quadrilogy, and rightfully so.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Likes the spooky stuff.

- Argento fan?










- Already prepping for the next ranking thread.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes I have the next rankings prepared.

I'm a fan of all horror. Except paranormal, that shit is boring. 

May be trapped in a hostel with Elvira.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Horror fan
Likes Hatchet
Finds Saw overrated


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Friend of the world, enemy of the CW.

- Ready for Freddy.










-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Boobs are over rated. 

Freddy is my favourite horror villain. 

Still sucking on Elvira's titties.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

zrc said:


> Boobs are over rated.











Thinks boobs are overrated
Clearly a mad man
Freddy fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- REALLY likes boobs.

- And Samus.

- And not watching the Arrowverse.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Enjoys the tit. 

May or may not dabble in the dark arts (giving Elvira anal).

May or may not like the works of Stephen King.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I think boobs are lovely, but I prefer faces and minds.

- World's mightiest Tamina fan. 

- Guardians of the Galaxy fan.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Can't figure out why The Fourth Wall likes Deadpool when it constantly breaks him (fourth wall)

- Finds boobs lovely

- Doctor Strange is favorite MCU movie


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows Deadpool likes breaking me










- Knows CM Punk did as well










- Probably looking forward to Styles vs. Bryan.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

generic first thing because i'm probably getting ninja'd by at least one of the fifty geeks who lurk this thread all day

non-committal second thing because the truth is, thanks to all the ninja geeks in this thread, by the time i finish writing this i have no idea who i'm writing three things for

a third thing that seriously shades the previous poster, and yet does so in such a whimsically charismatic fashion that said previous poster actually enjoys the shade


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

EF:

- Should know that Fourth Wall is not a "he."










- Knows that Deadpool is straight jive. 

- Knows that Doctor Strange is my favorite MCU film. 

The fact that they made a big budget Doctor Strange movie blew my mind... the fact that it was actually good destroyed me.

Anark:

-









- :woo

- :asuka


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

is a ninja'd cuck

gets cucked by ninjas

google history reveals multiple searches for 'teen milf anal cuck ninja porn'


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has seen my Google search history.

- ...

- Knows too much.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dr Strange can suck a dick. 

Doesn't care in the console wars. 

Clea, blah blah


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :thelist

- Is now my greatest enemy.

-


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Experienced the most ironic ninja'ng I've ever seen
- A fellow fan of The Miz apparently
- As well as a fellow console wars neutralist


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't post in other threads

* Used to be a New Day fan

* Used to be the king of the thread*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Hasn't changed his sig or av in awhile
- Is probably in love with that Peyton bikini pic
- He would probably faint if he met Peyton :lol


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Loves Dean 

Will not tolerate Dean slander 

Laughs at creepy fangirls on Tumblr


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Fan of Kenny and Seth :yay

* Fan of Charlotte and Balor :hmm

* Soccer fan*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Fan of Kenny 'n' GOAT Kairi. :yay

- Non-fan of Asuka. :hmm

- Fellow MEW fan.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Always lurking
- Should know I met Asuka last year
- She was nice and said she liked my hair :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Met the greatest person ever. :mark :asuka

- Was blessed with a complement, is a chosen one. 

- Should know that I have met... a lot of old horror stars she doesn't care about.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Should know I've met a lot of wrestlers, and Asuka was easily one of the nicest.
- I also made Bobby Roode annoyed cos I wanted a pic with Asuka instead of him, lol
- His favourite day is coming very soon

BONUS, me and Asuka:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Posted a lovely picture of herself with Asuka.

- Should know that if I ever decide to reveal my true face on this forum, I'll post the picture I took with Roddy Piper.

- Chose Asuka over Bobby Roode.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that is not the best pic Ambrose Girl has posted on the forum

* Should know this is the best one (it's not hard to find, it is in the first page of the Peyton thread on the Fan Forum) :grin2:










* Has a pic with Roddy Piper*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Is considering revealing their face
- Worships his goddess
- Is up pretty late


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is also up late.

- Or is he early?

- Vampire ghost?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows going to bed early is for scrubs. :asuka
- Probably why he loves Halloween so much, all the spoopy monsters come out at Night.
- Should know I could probably still go Trick or Treating without arousing much suspicion because of my height. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Endless supply of Anna gifs

* Probably because is Anna

* If that's the case, so full of herself :grin2:*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks I'm a scrub because I go to bed early :side:
Seems to insinuate he is of short height 
While he is certainly a fan of Anna I feel it is exaggerated for his WF gimmick :hmm:

Edit:

My most recent WF friend
Posted a photo of Peyton and Ambrose girl earlier
Has had the same avatar for a while


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I haven't changed my sig/avi since Peyton hasn't posted bikini pics in a while :sadbecky

* Will change them either way

* Still not a fan of the IIconics :fuck*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has now changed his avatar making my above comment look dumb :lol
Is hyped for the Evolution battle royal just for the 0.01 chance Peyton could win 
Will feel better when he checks his rep page


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Called my intense liking of Anna Kendrick a gimmick. 










- Probably not surprised to hear that the Dean heel turn on Seth brought me back to watching WWE.

- Has not been playing Red Dead Redemption 2, which is incredible by the way. :sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Started to watch WWE again

* May watch that clusterfuck called Evolution

* Enjoying Red Dead Redemption 2*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I'm not watching Evolution, despite being interested in Becky's match. Not watching Crown Jewel too. Mostly care about the Seth/Dean feud right now.

- Knows I'm unable to resist coming back whenever it involves Rollins or Ambrose. 










- Most likely not looking forward to Evolution, and knows they could have produced a MUCH better card. :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Loves Peyton like I Love Tamina. However neither will ever amount to anything more than they are right now. 

Won't truly know the grind of me doing the female rankings until he tries to tally 70+ sets of votes with 90 women eligible. 

Chooses a text colour the clashes with the white background.


Edit:

Ninja Turtle. 

There are approximately 4 walls and is the last. 

Waiting for the roof to join.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Loves Tamina
Doesn't love many women 
Is a realist


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

May or may not catch his own fish :hmm:
WF's biggest AC/DC fan
Loves tuna :mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know that fishing is boring like football :cool2
WF's biggest Leanna Decker fan 
Probably likes all of her photos on various social medias :hmm:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

@CJ

- Knows I love tattoos

- Would be surprised to know that I don't actually have any tattoos

- Sends amazing pictures and GIFs over rep

Edit
@Nostalgia

- Wants Joe to get at least a midcard title run

- Watches WWE mostly on YouTube. Doesn't watch full episodes.

- Walks with Elias like everyone should do


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

CJ:

- I know who Leanna Decker is because of him.

- Been a minute since I've named three things about him.

- Has been enjoying Becky's reign.

EF:

- Ninja'd me.

- No tattoos on him.

- Fellow Deadpool non-fan.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Overuses :asuka :lauren
Can't wait for Halloween
Is apparently a shipper :hmm:



Nostalgia said:


> Should know that fishing is boring like American football :cool2


:JLC3


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't care for American sports
Is never in the chatbox
Should know like Phantom I only know Leanna Decker because of you


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

CJ:

- Thinks I overuse :asuka

- Underuses :asuka

- Should know that I mostly ship Doctor Strange and Clea... I'm still not over what Marvel did to them!

No:

- Ninja'd me.

- :thelist

- Not a Miz fan.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Should probably give up Marvel all together. They've sucked ass for over a decade.
Not that DC is much better right now
Should go to indie comics.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Posts often in the Celebs/Internet girls thread
I don't know if he likes anyone from WWE because he always shits on the product
Almost at 20,000 posts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Virus:

- Should know that I have enjoyed some modern Marvel releases... but what they did to Strange and Clea is a crime against comics.

- Doesn't read Golden or Silver Age comics? That's what I've been doing.

- Posts a lot o' pretty video game/comic ladies.

No:

- Ninja'd me.

- Will continue to ninja me.

- Must ninja me.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes comics
Wants me exiled from this thread
I agree with CJ that he uses :asuka too much


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :asuka

- Thinks American Football is boring.

- Is he wrong?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm thinking Phantom agrees as you don't come across as much of a sport person 
Discovered beautiful women thanks to me :cool2
Should send me a Zevia soda in the post


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :cool2 is his :asuka

- Catchin' them all.

- Friend of the world, enemy of Benedict Cumberbatch.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows I don't know who Clea is :shrug
Comic book fan
Double posted in the WWE section the other day :bunk



Nostalgia said:


> Is never in the chatbox


I keep it minimized ever since they added it to every page :goaway


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Doesn't read Golden or Silver Age comics? That's what I've been doing.


I only go back as far as the Bronze Age. Got some good Batman ones from that time


Doesn't know who Clea is
Strange since Phantom gushes about her all the time
Not happy with chatbox


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

- Hates people who double post
- Should know I'm rarely in the chatbox because most of the time they're talking about boring sports, politics or TV shows/movies and even wrestling talk is boring half the time
- We both find Isla Dawn hot

Joined in 2009
Winning World titles, Custom Made Clothes
Ninja'd me


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- From Wikipedia:

Clea (/ˈkliːə/) is a fictional character, a sorceress appearing in American comic books published by Marvel Comics. She is the disciple and lover of Doctor Strange. Created by co-plotters Stan Lee and Steve Ditko, Clea first appeared in the Doctor Strange feature in Strange Tales #126 (November 1964).
Clea is a human-appearing being and maternally related to the other-dimensional Faltine race of energy beings. The daughter of Umar and the niece of the demonic tyrant Dormammu, the noble Clea has been, sporadically, ruler of the Dark Dimension, the mystical realm to which Dormammu had been banished and which he subsequently conquered.










- Now knows who Clea is.

- Deserves my apologies for the double post.

No:

- Ninja'd me.

- Not :cool2

- Next?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is quoting Wikipedia 
Keeps getting Ninja'd 
Has almost 30,000 points


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Last person to send me Decker rep :mark
Unlikely to get banned in the WWE section any time soon :beckylol
Not a Becky fan :confused



virus21 said:


> Strange since Phantom gushes about her all the time


I tune him out :beckylol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I've never get banned period. My only warnings were back in 2013, I'm a good boy now.
Likes Becky much more because she's Irish :hmm: 
I swear he edited his points because he never had that much a few months ago :lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows reading his warning history just gave me a flashback :lmao
Know the East coast of Norn Iron > East coast of England :lol
Knows I like Irish chicks... don't tell anyone :side:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Checked my warning history :side:
Knows The Shield thread was lame back in the day with all the fangirls
Doesn't know I once knew a Irish girl with the surname Delaney who was initially nice but later she turned out to be a bitch :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

CJ said:


> I tune him out :beckylol












- Samoa Joe fan.

- Smash Bros. fan.

- Fan of not hearing about Benedict Cumberbatch.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Like me, was introduced to the greatness that is Leanna Decker by CJ GOAT

* Apparently knew a girl related to this guy










* Not a fan of Shield fangirls (Ambrose Girl will be mad :lol)

PHANTOM

* Ninja'd me

* Sad to read that CJ tune him out

* Uses this smilie :asuka a lot*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that CJ tuning me out broke my heart. :sadbecky

- Loves Peyton the way I love Clea.

- Except people here know who Peyton is. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is from Peru so naturally knows no one with the surname Delaney :lol 
Should know that I think Ambrose girl is a fine poster, but I was referring to other Shield girls who were posting in the thread in 2013 before you even joined the forum and most have stopped posting now I think 
Much prefers getting Peyton reps to any other girl...

Got his revenge and now Ninja'd me 
Now has less points than me :cool2 
Doesn't think Peyton could hang in a 20 minute match with Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was ninja'd. (Sorry.)

- Running wild in this thread.

- Out-phantoming Phantom.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** No one out phantoms the Phantom

* Trying to make Clea popular

* SHould know that it took me like 2 years to make Peyton popular, so he has his work cut out for him*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Peyton is popular?

Clea lol

Nobody posts gifs like Phcntom either.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bought Red Dead
Is not a fan of horse transportation
Realises Peyton is not that popular


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* For a comedy jobber who has been 6 months on the main roster she is fairly popular, at least on the womens rankings :lol

* Not a fan of Billie Kay

* Not sure if he will watch Evolution

NOSTALGIA

* Ninja'd me

* Also burying Peyton's little popularity :sadbecky

* Know Peyton would never be booked in a 20 minutes match with Asuka :mj2*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Laughed at Clea.

- History's greatest monster.

-









Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Loves Peyton.

- But not Billie. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is not putting much effort into his 3 things now
Probably because he gets Ninja'd too much 
Needs more gifs to become the true Phantom again


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Can list at least 20 Norn Irish towns off the top of his head :lol
Google searched my sig :yay
Loves fish



PhantomoftheRing said:


>





PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Knows that CJ tuning me out broke my heart. :sadbecky


I don't, I just haven't seen you mention her before. Maybe you do it when I'm not around :hmm:



Nostalgia said:


> Is from Peru so naturally knows no one with the surname Delaney :lol


Neither do I :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No:

- Is right about the ninja-ing.

- Should know that it's difficult to come up with Oscar Wilde-like witticisms when I know that somebody's going to beat me to the punch.

-









CJ:

- Ninja'd me.

- Illustrated my point.

- Is right to not pay attention to my esoteric nonsense. :becky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm too lazy for that and just Googled Leanna Decker
Should know I was also lazy and used: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_towns_and_villages_in_Northern_Ireland :lol
If I recall correctly she was from Louth and Northern Ireland and Republic people don't mix so..

Posted a skeleton gif
Appropriate for Halloween coming up 
Ninja'd me


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has exposed his methods. 

- Would be a terrible magician. 

- Wants me to mail him some Zevia. When's your birthday?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm born in the GOAT month of November
... Well actually it's a rather crappy month with terrible weather
However it means I have the best star sign of all which is Scorpio


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows August is actually the GOAT month :cool2
Reads his horoscope :hmm
Knows Tuna steaks are :done



Nostalgia said:


> If I recall correctly she was from Louth and Northern Ireland and Republic people don't mix so..


It's more like Norn Irish people don't mix.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

CJ said:


> I don't, I just haven't seen you mention her before. Maybe you do it when I'm not around :hmm


You've been blessed! Every other post I add is a Clea post! 

I post Clea or :asuka.

No:

- Was born in November.

- Same as Boris Karloff. :mark

- Should know that it truly is the GOAT month.

CJ:

- Ninja'd me.

- Was born in August?

- Spreading the LD love.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Got ninja turtled.

Lol Clea.

Lol Asuka.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Lol Tamina

- Lol Nia

- Still groovy. :dance


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Lol Tamina
> 
> - Lol Nia
> 
> - Still groovy. :dance


Least my fave has won a women's belt on the main roster 

I'm still not sure who Clea is. 

Also still groovy.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is rubbing salt in Phantom's wounds 
Should know my favourite won't win the belt either, maybe in 5 years time or something :side: 
Should know the best way to watch WWE is via highlights on YouTube because WWE is not worth any serious time commitment


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Is rubbing salt in Phantom's wounds
> Should know my favourite won't win the belt either, maybe in 5 years time or something :side:
> Should know the best way to watch WWE is via highlights on YouTube because WWE is not worth any serious time commitment


Should know I've only watched wwe in highlight form on YouTube since 2013! :lmao.

Feeling nostalgic. 

A good brother.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Made Phantom cry by pointing out the truth. :sadbecky

- Should know that Clea is an old comic book character from Doctor Strange that nobody cares about these days, but I really dig her. #CleaAwarenessCampaign 

- Should know that Elvira says hi.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Passing on messages from Elvira :hmm:
Rapidly approaching 1000 posts
Will probably tell me that pic I repped him isn't actually Clea :beckylol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Introduced me to Leanna Decker, and for that, I'm forever grateful










- Makes my rep page very NSFW. :lol

- Should give me a slap for watching WWE again.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*CJ

* Sent me an interesting rep

* Teaching the world about the greatness of Leanna Decker the same way Phantom is doing with Carol, wait, that's not it, Cloe, no, that's not either, CLEA, that's it

* Doesn't know any Delaney either

THE FOURTH WALL 

* Ninja'd me

* Thankful for knowing about Leanna Decker

* Taking a break from Read Dead Redemption sessions*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sonya > Peyton
Feels he gets more attention with the green text
Is missing out on the benefit of larger avatars by not being premium so his Peyton pics are small :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

CJ:

- Repped me some Clea.










- Should know that I think that is the first time anyone has received Clea rep. :mark

- Supports Lass Kickers.

No:

- Ninja'd me.

- Was one of three people to ninja me. STOP THE MADNESS.

-


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Gets ninja'd constantly
Loves Clea rep
Wants her to get the recognition she deserves



The Fourth Wall said:


> - Should give me a slap for watching WWE again.


Slap? People get kneecapped for that over here :lmao



Mordecay said:


> * Sent me an interesting rep


No idea what you're talking about :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks LD>ALL 

* Should know that PR>>>>>>>LD

* Hasn't said anything about new sig/avi :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

CJ:

- Reps me fairly often.

- Should know that it's always appreciated. 

-









Mordy:

- Should know that he did not ninja me. I just wanted to post that last one.

- Tried to trigger me by getting Clea's name wrong.

- Succeeded. :thelist


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Never reps me back :gameover
King of getting ninja'd
CLEA, CLEA, CLEA



Mordecay said:


> ** Should know that PR>>>>>>>LD*


:nah2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Also gets explicit photos of Leanna Decker :cool2
Posted a Zelda gif above
Might have played more Zelda games than me, I have actually only played 3

Should know the coast of Northern Ireland can't be better than the coast of Eastern England as we get much better weather here.  
I am guessing is not playing Read Dead Redemption 2
Probably has tried DM'ing Leanna before :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

CJ said:


> Never reps me back :gameover
> King of getting ninja'd
> CLEA, CLEA, CLEA


Last time I tried, it told me I needed to spread the love around or something. Think it worked this time tho. :asuka

- New king of the thread.

- Plays video games without quarters.

- Does not care for Doctor Who.

BONUS:

- Knows that I'm about to be ninja'd.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I post more in this thread when certain members do, such as CJ and Fourth Wall
Should know when you have 1145 posts in this thread it's very hard to think of something new about Phantom.. 
I hope I don't get ninja'd as I write this


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is running out of things to say about the Phantom.

- Knows that the Phantom is not very interesting. :sadbecky

- Did not get ninja'd.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Friends with me & TFW :JLC3
Has literally never tried steak :confused
Loves to travel...but not to Scotland :lol

Phantom

Posted his picture in the PYP thread
Looked exactly like I was expecting :lmao
Probably trying to convince his gf to dress up like Clea for Halloween :beckylol



Nostalgia said:


> Also gets explicit photos of Leanna Decker :cool2


Maybe accidentally. Mostly rep him :asuka



Nostalgia said:


> Should know the coast of Northern Ireland can't be better than the coast of Eastern England as we get much better weather here.


I consider sunshine bad weather :goaway



Nostalgia said:


> Probably has tried DM'ing Leanna before :lol


Not even once. Some random dude did get her to retweet one of my old avatars though :cuss:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857687665218527232


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Loves quoting me
Is a pale Irish guy that burns easily :lol 
Made the right choice not to DM her. I've learnt its best to not bother trying to DM a girl you like who is somewhat internet famous. :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is running out of things to say about me.

- Doesn't know that I work as an extra in film and television. Or that I have performed professionally as a magician. Or that I have a large collection of original movie posters. Or that I have curly hair. Or that I was diagnosed with Asperger's syndrome. Or that I sometimes write horror reviews for websites. 

Free material. Makes it easier when I only post here.

- Should know that I post here because I like to learn about you guys. I'm fond of the three people who post here.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Did not answer how many Zelda games he has played
Probably at one point got stuck in the great deku tree :lol
Should agree that Bongo Bongo was the best boss in Ocarina of Time


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows I knew about the acting thing
Was apparently an extra in the Dark Knight
My 2nd favourite :asuka fan

DM'ing internet chicks :woah
Probably won't be watching Evolution
Knows Norn Iron has the best fish & chip shops :lol



Nostalgia said:


> Is a pale Irish Norn Irish guy that burns easily :lol


:benson


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is sensitive about where he comes from
Does not mind when I send him pics of Danielle Johansen 
Is too shy to pop up in the chatbox


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nostalgia said:


> Did not answer how many Zelda games he has played
> Probably at one point got stuck in the great deku tree :lol
> Should agree that Bongo Bongo was the best boss in Ocarina of Time


No:

- Yes to the second two.

- I'm rather behind on Zelda. I have played everything up to and including Twilight Princess. Phantom Hourglass is the last new-ish Zelda game I completed. Unfortunately, I don't play video games the way I used to.

- Final Fantasy fan?

CJ:

- Should know that I was an extra in Batman v Superman.

- Gamer?

- CJ stands for Carl Jung?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Confirmed he has played more Zelda games than me as I only played Ocarina of Time, Wind Waker and Twilight Princess
Strange we both stopped at Twilight Princess, maybe we sensed the Zelda franchise was going downhill :hmm: 
Should know I am not a final fantasy fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom:

- Has to adult now. 

- Will be back again.

- Strange.

No:

- Ninja'd me.

- Last one I'll name things about... for now.

- Hasn't played the original Zelda?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows I own a copy of Spirit Tracks that I still haven't gotten round to opening 
Has probably eaten Monk fish :hmm:
Joined in the GOAT year :JLC3



Nostalgia said:


> Is sensitive about where he comes from


Not really, I just like to correct people :lol

Phantom

Ninja'd me again
Repped me some Double Decker
Corrected me 



PhantomoftheRing said:


> - CJ stands for Carl Jung?


:nah2 *Shit name* Jonathan. My dad didn't want me having a name that could easily identify which side of the divide I'm from, so I got stuck with the shittest name possible :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I have not eaten Monk fish. It looks gross. :lol Weirdest seafood I have eaten is squid. 
I am wondering if Leanna likes 







:hmm:

His first name might be Charlton :lmao


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Doesn't own a Switch
Knows who Clea is :lol
Still hasn't posted any of his photos on here :no:



Nostalgia said:


> I have not eaten Monk fish. It looks gross. :lol Weirdest seafood I have eaten is squid.


You & my sister wouldn't get on. She loves Monk fish :lol Weirdest seafood I've eaten is seaweed.



> Dulse, meanwhile, is a type of seaweed harvested at low tide along the coasts of Northern Ireland. ... It can be eaten raw or tossed into soups, but most often dulse is dried in the sun and turned into chewy, reddish-purple seaweed chips.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know when I'm in a public library using the computers I won't open my rep page because of his explicit reps :lol
Should know that seaweed is not that weird as it's just a plant in the sea
Should know that it is absolutely pissing it down with rain here and they should send some rain in your direction


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I'm back sooner than expected..

- Apparently, knows who Clea is...

- If he said something about Clea in the chat box thing, he has made a very powerless enemy.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know my reaction to hearing the name Clea is: Who? 
Should know I only discuss girls I like in the chatbox
Should know some of the chatbox regulars know who that is


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- We've been having many back & forth conversations.
- He knows my job is shit for meeting people. :sadbecky
- Has been gifted points by CJ, which he can't use, so they are just staring him in the face. :lol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is watching WWE again :bored
Particularly enjoys the Seth Rollins fan thread for reasons not completely explained :hmm: 
Has his birthday in a few days time


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doesn't know who Clea is
Likely doesn't care
Sends Danielle Johansen pics


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I'm the only one who cares about Clea.

I'll stop bringing her up. Sorry.

- Thinks modern Marvel is awful.

- Reading the indie stuff now.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> Particularly enjoys the Seth Rollins fan thread for reasons not completely explained :hmm:


Rollins is my favourite guy in the whole company, and I love chatting with the members in that thread. :rollins

virus21:
- Has just leaked who is in Nostalgia's avatar. :lol But maybe it was already known.
- Loves his Supergirl, just don't confuse it with the Melissa Benoist version. 
- Posts in the Anything section.

Edit:

Phantom:
- God damn it Phantom.
- Knows Halloween is only 5 days away, but he should be focusing on my Birthday in 4 days instead because he loves me. 
- Has made this thread all about Clea. IT'S WORKING.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was ninja'd. :sadbecky 

- Dug the new Halloween.

- Going to see the Suspiria remake?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't know that it is raining so much here and it is so loud I'm not sure if I will sleep night. :side:
Not to mention hailing too 
Probably sunny where he is



The Fourth Wall said:


> virus21:
> - Has just leaked who is in Nostalgia's avatar. :lol But maybe it was already known.


Virus only knows because I wrote it earlier in this thread. :lol Plus I talk about her in the chatbox. I'm not hiding anything. :side:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Isn't hiding anything
Or so he says
Lives somewhere with a lot of rain


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Well I live in England and the stereotype is it rains a lot here - but the part of England where I live typically gets the least amount of rain in the whole country. Tonight is just some weird storm. :side:
Should know I'm a very open person
Too much for my own good


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Refuses to sing in the rain.

- Is very open... but not TOO open. If he were too open, there would be red all over.

- Seems to be having wacky adventures in the chatbox.


DAMN YOU, AUTOCORRECT!!!


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Cherishes Asuka's existence 

Will rage if she doesn't win Sunday 

Has Asuka's theme on 24/7 loop


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

@PhantomoftheRing

- Is a rep whore

- Username doesn't fit into one line while viewing on laptop but does on phone

- Phone wallpaper is probably Asuka

EDIT @ffsBlueCafu

- Not too happy with last night's result

- But happy that they're still on top of the group table

- Seth Rollins fan


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is a drive by poster in this thread
Just posted in the celeb thread
Is also whored out on rep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

EF:

- Was ninja'd.

- Should know that my phone wallpaper is Frankenstein and my lock screen is spooky Doctor Strange.

- Probably enjoyed The Prestige.

virus:

- Ninja'd me.


- Doesn't dig modern mainstream comics.

- I wonder what the last recent comic he enjoyed was...


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

@virus21

-









-









-









EDIT @PhantomoftheRing

- Eternal ninja

- Timeless entity

- :asuka


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hasn't been very active in this thread recently 
Posted a pic of Victoria Justice
Should know I had a crush on her over 10 years ago when she appeared in Zoey 101 :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Wanted to know how far away from Leeds I am, so may stalk me soon. 










- Knows that England weather is shit. Well, unless you really love rain, then you'll love this place.

- Is a very open person, and knows I am as well. :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** About to get stalked

* One of a few UK people on this thread posting a lot today

* Has an Anna gif for almost everything*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- New avatar

- New sig

- Not from the UK


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Will probably watch Evolution.

- Rooting for the Queen.

- Loves Jurassic Park.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Dabbles in the mystic arts

- Knows a magic trick or two

- Knows no fear of the undead


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Excited for Liverpool this year

Loves Klopp to death 

Happy with Ryan Kent's progress

(I'm not too disappointed over last night, we broke a record of games unbeaten in Europe, now 11)


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Broke 400 posts
- An avid sports fan
- Still has no signature


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Friendly rival.

- Thinks the Miz is...


I can't think of a word for it.

- Always cries during Ghostbusters.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I will complete his sentence for him. The Miz is AWESOME!

- Making rivals

- Appreciates Evangeline Lilly


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Has upgraded a cool avatar of RKAJ.

-Still a respected poster in my books.

-Mizfit.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No longer my rival.

- We don't interact enough now.

- Will be Wesker for Halloween?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - No longer my rival.
> 
> - We don't interact enough now.
> 
> - Will be Wesker for Halloween?


Who stole my spot Phantom?!
:HHH:tenay


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Once PM'ed me asking if I was the girl in my avatar
Should know I'm not that beautiful
I like most of the wrestlers he likes (Y)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know he's lying, and he's definitely beautiful. 










- Seth Rollins has really grown on him over the years.










- Is hoping Heel Ambrose resembles his FCW work.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Always posts nice Seth gifs
- Has reminded me with that Dean gif that I now find Dean without a beard weird to look at LOL
- Ambrollins brought him back <3


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> - Should know he's lying, and he's definitely beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Posts in the Becky thread.

Mentioned the shit hole Weston Super Mare in the places thread.

King Wall IV.




Ambrose Girl said:


> - Always posts nice Seth gifs
> - Has reminded me with that Dean gif that I now find Dean without a beard weird to look at LOL
> - Ambrollins brought him back <3


Ninja turtled me like a boss.
Finds beardless Ambrose weird now. 
Has a damp patch every time her Dean is anywhere.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Has reminded me with that Dean gif that I now find Dean without a beard weird to look at LOL


You know what it reminds me of? Have you ever seen Sixth Sense with Donnie Wahlberg? I swear Dean in his past days reminds me of that opening scene. :lol

Fuck that scene by the way, creepy as fuck.

zrc:
- Thinks Weston-super-mare is a shithole.
- Isn't wrong.
- Doesn't post in the Becky thread. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Only read his PM now and should know I'll reply in a bit
Is a hour from Leeds so that tells me he doesn't exactly live in a desirable part of England
Should know a hot girl lives in Leeds but still I don't think I'll ever visit there :shrug


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Apparently hates Leeds

* Shuld know that I actually have a Twitter friend who is from there

* He also says that Leeds sucks, but at least is way cheaper than London*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Everywhere in the UK is cheaper than London. 10 minutes out the city the rent is more than half the price!

Waiting for him to do the least popular women thread.

Rooting for Peyton tomorrow.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is correct
Is more knowledgeable on UK matters than a guy from Peru
Is rooting for Nia and Tamina


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Not sure if he is rooting for someone tomorrow

* Only watches WWE through clips

* Loves this one :cool2*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'd love to see Sonya win the battle royal but that will never happen
So as a more realistic choice Asuka should win it to make up for getting buried
Other than that Trish and Lita return match is cool but nothing else interests me on the card :shrug


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sonya fan. 

Will probably do what I'll do, and watch Evolution in ten minute form on YouTube Monday. 

Fan of Banjo Kazooie. You have taste!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is right about that. I'm sure there will be a good few botches so that will be funny to see
Thinks I have good taste but we don't share the same taste for everything
Taking in account the above statement he should check his rep


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Narrowing down TFW's location :lol
Hopefully enjoying this sunny Saturday :cool2
Needs to check out Catwoman Isla :done


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know it's been raining all day here and the awful storm we had last night resulted in a crap sleep :side:
Enjoyed very much the last rep I sent him :cool2
Needs to broaden his horizons when it comes to women I think


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Likely appreciated me complimenting the appearance of the transgender individual yesterday 
- Probably believes that Dean Ambrose is more sig-worthy than Daniel Bryan :ambrose5
- Probably believes that WWE is losing viewers because of the stale product that they usually deliver to them


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Complemented a trans person
Thinks Daniel Bryan is more sig worthy than Ambrose
Should knows that isn't the only reason WWE is losing viewers. Its also because its fucking stupid


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know it's stupid because the booking is terrible 
I have no idea if he prefers Bryan over Ambrose eh 
Has finally passed 20,000 posts (Y)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Godzilla fan.

- His favorite Godzilla era is Heisei? I'm a Showa guy or girl.

- Thinks Victoria Justice is pretty neat.

NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- First ninja-ing of the day.

- Gave me some lovely rep.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Repped me some Double Decker :mark
Was my favourite part of Batman v Superman
Probably binge watching old horrors in the run up to Halloween



Nostalgia said:


> Should know it's been raining all day here and the awful storm we had last night resulted in a crap sleep :side:


Sunny here :cool2 You should try ASMR, not that I know what that is or anything :side:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Likes Irish women
Might like this one








Likes them redheads too


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

We both like Victoria Justice
Posted an attractive Irish woman 
Should know the average Irish woman does not look so good


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- You're telling me they don't all look like Becky Lynch? :sadbecky
- Should know I'm reading his PM right now. :cool2
- Watched Zoey 101 in the past.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

one of my fav guys on here

Loves Anna Kendrick


Check ur emails more ( go over to anything I just posted a new pic)
Ur turn


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should ask CJ what the girls are like his town, I don't think he will rate them too highly :lol 
Should know Zoey 101 wasn't just a show for girls :side:
Rollins is his absolute favourite in the WWE and he loves the man

Ninja'd me
Smokes weed
Looks like he needs a good rest


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I wasn't judging his Zoey 101 watching. I watched Powerpuff Girls when I was younger, I can't really talk. :lol
- Has shattered my illusion that Ireland is full of Becky Lynch lookalikes.








- Lives in Norwich which is like 3-4 hours away from me. May be coming to pay me a visit soon.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Watched Powerpuff Girls when he was younger.
Shatterer of dreams 
Live 3-4 hours away from Norwich


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably thinks that Katie McGrath is the only good thing about CW's Supergirl

* Not good enough reason to watch it the show

* Or any of the series from the Arrowverse*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Virus

Massive Katie McGrath fan
Trump thread regular :trump
Likes big boobs :nikki

Mordy

Lone voice in the Peyton thread
Knows who Allison Parker is :lol
Needs to start work on that Nolberto Solano statue :bow



Nostalgia said:


> Should ask CJ what the girls are like his town, I don't think he will rate them too highly :lol


Can confirm I haven't run into any LD lookalikes :sadbecky


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> ** Probably thinks that Katie McGrath is the only good thing about CW's Supergirl
> 
> * Not good enough reason to watch it the show
> 
> * Or any of the series from the Arrowverse*


Not true. Like Amy Jackson too.
Correct. 
Also correct

CJ:
Ninja'd me
Should be posting chicks from his neck of the woods
Purely for research purposes


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Wants to see ladies posted. 

Thread regular.

Got ninja turtled


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

From the same country as TFW, Nostalgia, emerald fire & Carter
His hobbies include, sex, alcohol & starting rankings threads :lol
Planning on doubling the size of last year's igloo :lmao


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is wrong about where I'm from :lol

- Has tons of Leanna Decker pictures

- Fellow Santana Garrett fan


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is a Santana Garrett fan
Makes him ok in my book
Is not from were CJ thinks he is


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Apparently likes Santana

* Also likes Peyton

* Since he is one of the very few who likes stuff in her thread :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This is my curse.

Virus:

- Kira Kosarin fan.

- Apparently watches a lot of Nickelodeon sitcoms.

- Dug the new Titans show.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Wants more people to like stuff in the Peyton thread.

- Fellow Kairi fan.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

CJ said:


> From the same country as TFW, Nostalgia, emerald fire & Carter
> His hobbies include, sex, alcohol & starting rankings threads [emoji38]
> Planning on doubling the size of last year's igloo :lmao


I can't increase the size of last years epic igloo. The council forced us to take it down. :lmao


PhantomoftheRing said:


> This is my curse.
> 
> Virus:
> 
> ...


Gets ninja turtled all the time. 

Likes his Japanese women lacking appropriate clothing and wearing pirate hats or kabuki masks. 

Now knows I had to dismantle my epic igloo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Got in trouble with the council
WF's biggest only Tamina fan
Hates when I refer to Victoria as Tara 



emerald-fire said:


> - Is wrong about where I'm from :lol


So you're not from Liverpool :hmm:



zrc said:


> I can't increase the size of last years epic igloo. The council forced us to take it down. :lmao


If they think that's bad, they'd have a fit if they saw the size of some 11th night bonfires :lmao



Spoiler


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Will never accept the truth that PR>LD

* Called me "Peyton's thread lone poster"... and he is not far from the truth :sadbecky

* His reaction to Isla in a Catwoman outfit: :sodone*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Changed avatar

Peyton fanatic

Lives in this thread


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks Irn Bru is the GOAT 
May or may not like Haggis 
Football fan


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Has an avy of a man with a designer vagina. 

A cool bud. 

Wants to see a whole episode of a botchamania from tomorrows evolution.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- He's the first person I've repped with a Tamina Snuka gif.
-








- Watching Evolution?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> - He's the first person I've repped with a Tamina Snuka gif.
> -
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate some Tamina in my rep box. 

I'll be watching Evolution highlights on YouTube. 20 minutes is my limit for the offerings given. 

Fellow Brit.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Had a boss igloo. 

- Getting all sorts of Tamina rep.

- Knows how I like my women: pirates or mask-wearing weirdos.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes weird outfits
Would be the life of the party at fancy dress occasions 
Is not getting Tamina rep



zrc said:


> Has an avy of a man with a designer vagina.


Hell nah. There's no appeal in post-op. At that point you're just an inferior woman who still can't conceive. It's completely pointless. :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I'm wearing a STRANGE outfit right now.

- Knows that I have never received Tamina rep.

- Should know that I'm probably the only person here who has received Sally Hawkins rep.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Saw a Clea cosplayer.
- Took a picture with them with his Strange outfit?
- Can now say he has received Tamnia Snuka rep. :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I did take a picture with her in my Strange costume.

- It's a shame that she will never see it. :sadbecky

- Gave me Tamina rep. 



























(Just kidding. Thank you.)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Mick Foley fan

- Would follow Maggie Rhee

- Liked Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdon


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Most likely watching Evolution.
- Probably would be fine with either result in the Becky/Charlotte match.
- Would probably enjoy seeing Charlotte face Ronda more at Survivor Series.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Digs this cat:










- Thinks he is the Tom Hardy of wrestling.

- Excited for the Night HE Came Home!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> - Would probably enjoy seeing Charlotte face Ronda more at Survivor Series.


Ronda vs Becky at Survivor Series. Ronda vs Charlotte at WrestleMania. That's what I want.

@The Fourth Wall

- Won't be watching Evolution

- Won't be watching Survivor Series either

- No wrestling for him in 2018










EDIT @PhantomoftheRing

-









-









-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is right about the first thing. As much as I want to see Charlotte/Becky, the rest of the card isn't great.
- Is wrong about the second thing, I'm probably going to watch Survivor Series for the Seth/Ambrose feud.
- Is wrong about the third thing, and didn't get the memo yet I started watching WWE partially again because of this guy turning heel:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

EF:

- Wants Ronda vs. Charlotte at WrestleMania. 

- Probably knows that I want Asuka vs. The Dread Dormammu at WrestleMania.










- Follows Rick.

Anna: 

- Ninja'd me.

- Has a birthday coming up!

- Probably didn't know that she was born on Phantom of the Paradise Release Day Eve!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Posted a lot of things about himself in one of the previous pages

* Since people were running out of things to say about him

* Probably thinks that Asuka can beat Dormammu*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Showcasing Peyton's butt in his signature.










- Talks to himself a lot in her fan thread. :sadbecky

- Probably how he feels about majority of the *HISTORIC* Evolution card


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loves Darkman. roud

- Is my new favorite poster.

-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- I thought I was already his favourite poster. :sadbecky
- Should be front runner for Best New Member at the End of the Year Awards. :aryep
- Should know I love Liam Neeson in pretty much everything, he's a very talented actor. Darkman is one of his most underrated performances.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Legend in the Celebs thread

- Must have watched The Grey for Liam Neeson

- Would probably agree that Liam Neeson's scenes with Christian Bale were the best part of Batman Begins


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Trapped in a time loop.

- Knows that I have come to bargain.

- Asuka. :asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Never sleeps

- Has the power of teleportation

- Always haunting the Games section


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fan of Megadeth 
Does sleep
Probably liked the extra hour in bed


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

From the 2nd best part of the UK :aryep
Knows his rankings are superior to Mordy's :beckylol
Getting a lot of Tamina rep recently :lol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likely more interested in Evolution than me
Has a WOAT first name 
Has a sister who likes odd types of seafood :hmm:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

CJ said:


> From the 2nd best part of the UK :aryep
> Knows his rankings are superior to Mordy's :beckylol
> Getting a lot of Tamina rep recently [emoji38]


Makes me wonder what the first best place in the UK would be. 

Knows Becky will make it a clean sweep as first in the women's rankings in December. 

Should rep me some sweet T (amina). Fourth Wall & Phantom repped me the exact same gif in the space on 20 minutes last night :lmao




Nostalgia said:


> Likely more interested in Evolution than me
> Has a WOAT first name
> Has a sister who likes odd types of seafood :hmm:


Ninja Turtled me... Cunt! (Love you really)
Had a WOAT first username. 
Maybe doesn't have a sister.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows I visited Nia's insta just to rep him :lol
Knows the only time Becky didn't top his rankings was the one time I didn't vote 
Knows even if I had she'd still have finished 2nd 



zrc said:


> Makes me wonder what the first best place in the UK would be.


Norn Iron>England>Scotland>Wales :becky2


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

CJ said:


> Knows I visited Nia's insta just to rep him [emoji38]
> Knows the only time Becky didn't top his rankings was the one time I didn't vote
> Knows even if I had she'd still have finished 2nd
> 
> ...


I've never visited anyone's insta. 

Should have voted every fucking time! (Still love ya)

Most the UK makes me wish I was a heel.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes Wales :argh: 
Should know when I visited Wales about 15 years ago on a school trip it rained every fucking day :lmao
Next time I'll rep him some Tamina


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

New avi :thumbsup
Not a fan of Wales or Monk fish :lol
Used to be called rise :hmm:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know it can be hard sometimes to find photos that are avatar suitable and I'm not sure on this one 
Should know there is nothing wrong with that username and its not as WOAT as you guys are making it out to be :side:
May like Guinness


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Changed his avatar.
- Still the same person, of course. :lol
- Knows finding good avatars to use is hard.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Should know it can be hard sometimes to find photos that are avatar suitable and I'm not sure on this one
> Should know there is nothing wrong with that username and its not as WOAT as you guys are making it out to be :side:
> May like Guinness


I struggle to come up with shit on here. :lmao 

I've seen worse usernames. 

Guiness is repugnant.




The Fourth Wall said:


> - Changed his avatar.
> - Still the same person, of course.
> - Knows finding good avatars to use is hard.


Ninja turtled me. But sends me Tamina rep so I can't hate. 

Finding avy is easy to me. Just pick a woman wrestler that everyone else hates. XD

Maybe will watch Evolution live, like an idiot.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is correct about Guinness
Is too interested in dicks
Though as a openly gay man that is not surprising


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Hates visitor messages as much as zrc
Has trouble finding new avis
Shitting on Guinness :lol



Nostalgia said:


> May like Guinness


I don't drink. Shattering all the stereotypes about Norn Irish/Irish people :lmao


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Loves Leanna decker

A Newcastle Utd fan

The best mod on here by far!!!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is probably straight edge 
Should know that Northern Ireland does not have the best fish and chips shops
Is Probably sick of hearing politics relating to the Brexit Irish border thing 

Edit: 

Ninja'd 
Is correct about CJ being the best mod 
84 in his username is likely his birth year


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sucking up to the mods 
Not a fan of Delia Smith :lol
Got ninja'd :no:



Nostalgia said:


> Is Probably sick of hearing politics relating to the Brexit Irish border thing


Don't get me started on Norn Irish politics :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Hates Politics talk. :JLC3
- Probably avoids the Anything section for the most part. :lol
- I will get kneecapped for watching WWE. :sadbecky Not coming to Northern Ireland then. :beckylol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Theresa May doesn't need a Spitting Image puppet she already looks like one and has a Germans hand up her arse.

I'd never suck up to CJ. Or off for that matter. I can't do that to someone I respect. 

Knows I hate it when he calls Victoria by her slave name. 

Wants Flair to stay down for the Tye Dillinger this evening.



Edit:

Fuck you 4th. Am I today's Phantom of ninja turtled or something? (Still love ya).

I honestly have drawn a blank on three things. 

But I'm sure the next will mention Tamina, Nia Jax or rankings threads.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Hates when I send him boob rep :lol
Dead on :thumbsup
Doesn't respect our supreme leader :lmao


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hopes Becky will win Smackdown female of the Year in Decembers Rankings awards.

Up until now I didn't know where you were from :lmao. 

A bro. And a bro will always come before a ho.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Doesn't pay attention to people's locations :no:
Now knows all the WWE mods are Brits
Knows if he ever needs anyone to help him count votes I'm totally impartial :side:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You're right I don't pay attention to locations. I despise 99.99% of the forum equally and their location is irrelevant.

I do now indeed know all wwe mods are Brits. 

That'll be 9361 points for Becky then. :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Got Ninja'd by me twice today. God, I'm good.










- Despises 99% of the forum, hopefully I'm in the 1%. :becky2

- Changed to a more sharper Tamina avatar. :cool2


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Of course you're in the 0.01% of the forum that I like. 

Might have joined the Sunday dinner club today.

Sent me that same Tamina rep as Phantom. :lmao


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

zrc

Would ban 99% of the forum if given the chance :beckylol
Knows it'd be more like, Becky 500,000 pts. Runner up -200 pts :lmao
Changed his avi :lol

TFW

GFXbro :JLC3
Lives somewhere in South Yorkshire :hmm:
Addicted to tea & pizza :lol

zrc again :lol

Knows I can't stand Aston Villa :goaway
Joined in the GOAT year :JLC3
Knows I constantly get peoples locations wrong :lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know I tried chocolate pizza. Its the last time I pay so much for a stretched out profiterole. 

Knows I'll probably be ninja turtled again. 

Sunday dinner club?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Last person to rep me (Y)
Wants Leanna Decker to be my favourite girl :hmm:
Should know I rarely drink alcohol so I'm almost like him

Ninja'd 
Probably having Sunday dinner
Joined in the GOAT year


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

@CJ ;

- Is happy that Becky Lynch is walking into Evolution as the Smackdown Women's Champion :becky2
- Tends to make awesome GIFs, and I wonder if he could make an ideal cool/badass signature featuring my favorites; especially my Top 3 :mark:
- Won the award for Most Liked Staff Member last year :drose
@zrc ;

- Is going to install Red Dead Redemption 2 tomorrow 
- Made an awesome Survivor Series team of wrestlers born around his hometown; such as Pete Dunne, Tyler Bate, and Drake Maverick :mark: :mark:
- Remembers Daniel Bryan teaming up with Brian Kendrick to win the Tag titles a long time ago :trips8

@Nostalgia ;

- Is turning 26 next month :hb :hb :hb :hb
- Doesn't want Ember Moon (edited) to win the battle royal tonight 
- Also likes Victoria Justice, and probably enjoyed seeing her in Zoey 101


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lives in Florida
Was complaining about the hot weather yesterday 
Good taste in women


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

DammitC
^^^ is two posts behind. 

Always votes in the rankings, like a boss. 

But not like a legit boss, cause she's a balding horse.


Nostalgia
Ninja Turtled me. Don't.make me go Master Splinter on your ass! (Still love ya).

Is a cool bud. 

Likes his avy women with 100% more dick.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Changed his avatar
Not his sig though
Rarely drinks alcohol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hasn't changed his avy in a while. 

Is apparently a special attraction at wrestlemania. 

Been here a decade next September.
@DammitC;

I actually remember Tyler Bate when I used to volunteer at a Youth Club. Netherton (where he's from) is literally 10 minutes drive away. :lmao
Wonder what he thinks about his hometown being overrun with gypos.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Used to volunteer at a youth club
Loves whining me up 
Thinks Sasha Banks is hideous



DammitC said:


> Doesn't want Asuka nor Ember Moon to win the battle royal tonight


I said I don't want Ember to win. Asuka should win to make up for her being buried, but she's not the one I want to win the most. However when it comes to realistic choices to win she is the best option.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Last person I repped :JLC3
Now knows what my phone wallpaper looks like :lol
Will probably be eating fish or fish today


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks I have the diet of an Eskimo but couldn't be further from the truth
Thinks I should eat steak
Should know I don't bother with wallpapers as I find them distracting so I just have a generic black background. Boring I know. :bored


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Eats too much fish. 

Didn't ninja me in the last hour. 

Here's my wallpaper.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows that's not what I was expecting :beckylol
Volunteers in his free time
Sunday Dinner crew :JLC3


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Loves chicken fillet burgers
Doesn't pick up drunk Irish women in bars
Needs to visit his family in England again


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Why, Universe?

CJ:

- Norn Irish.

- But doesn't drink.

- Has no time for Irish stereotypes.

NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Changed his avatar.

- Enjoys his steak.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*CJ

* Buried my rankings :sadbecky

* Buried my girl :sadbecky:sadbecky:mj2:mj2

* Hates to talk about politics

NOSTALGIA

* Ninja'd me

* Has his birthday next month

* Changed his avi

PHANTOM

* Wheelman for the chnless one

* Was an extra in Batman vs Superman

* Got ninja'd as well*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The phantom has arrived. 

Busy being whipped by Elvira no doubt.

Will likely be ninja turtled at some point today.


Mordecay

Ninja turtled me. I will now give Peyton full points in your least popular (still love ya).

The green clashes hideously with the white background.

Will vote for Peyton as Smackdown Female of the Year.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is posting much more often in this thread recently
But won't overtake the thread king Phantom 
I agree with CJ that I wasn't expecting your wallpaper to be like that either


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Called me a king.

- Is sure that I'm not a queen... hmm...

- Was also surprised by zrc's wallpaper.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nostalgia 

I've had the Storm wallpaper since days of future past came out. :lmao

I used to post all the time in here before Phantom even haunted the forum :lmao

Knows I'm probably getting ninja turtled typing this.


Phantom

Creeped in to fucking ninja me. I still love ya. 

Ozzy Osbourne once watched you with Elvira at a peep show.

Will watch some hammer stuff over the next few days?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nostalgia

Knows I have relatives in Reading, Didcot & Surrey
Knows I prefer when they stay on their side of the Irish sea :lmao
Knows I'll probably get ninja'd.....yup :sadbecky

zrc

Watches WWE via youtube
Knows this is probably the 50th time I've named 3 things about him today :lol
Got infracted by me, but we're still buds 



Nostalgia said:


> Needs to visit his family in England again


Fuck no, Reading sucks :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably has a strong accent 
Should know the English are more friendly and welcoming than Northern Irelanders 
May have seen the movie Patriot Games


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*CJ

* Doesn't like Reading

* Should like it, a book is always nice :grin2:

* Forgave him for burying my girl and my rankings

NOSTALGIA

* FFS man

* Will become Hokage with this kind of ninja abilities

* From the UK*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Must have a wallpaper of Peyton
If he doesn't I will be shocked 
Probably spends too much time a day on Peyton's social media profiles


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Shockingly I don't have a Peyton Wallpaper on this computer, since it is a family PC and I share it with my brother. I do have one on my laptop though

* About thing n3: Yeah, more than I probably should tbh

* If Phantom is the king of the tthread that makes him the prince (or the queen :grin2*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I recently took over Make_The_Grade and only virus is in the way from reaching the top 5 posters in this thread :lol 
Owns a laptop like me 
I guess will be watching Evolution live


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Hasn't convinced his brother to support Goddess Peyton yet :surprise:
The only Peruvian I've ever interacted with
Never votes for Becky in zrc's rankings :sadbecky

Nostalgia

Repped me a pic of his favourite internet chick
Has a plain background :no:
Doesn't eat fish for every meal :lol



Nostalgia said:


> May have seen the movie Patriot Games


Yeah & I was cheering on Harrison Ford the whole time


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know Sean Bean's performance in that movie was great though 
Should know the boat chase at the end was one of the best parts
Knows who Danielle Johansen is because of me


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

@CJ;

I don't vote for Becky in my own rankings either. :lmao 

The gap between her and the others was so wide, it was almost the size of Missy Hyatt's vagine. 

Has said 3 things for me, for most of the day.

@Nostalgia;
Ninja me again and I'm putting you on my ignore list. (Still love ya).

Was surprised by my choice of wallpaper. Why? Cause it wasn't Tamina or Nia Jax or Victoria?

Will likely say three things for loads more today.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I have no idea what all this rankings talk is about
Will be installing Read Dead tomorrow 
Maybe when he starts playing it he might be less active here :hmm:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nah there's no escape from zrc nostalgia :lmao. 

Should vote in the rankings in December. 

I'm getting ninjad again aren't I?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Only watching highlights of Evolution. Probably for the best. :lol
- Wants to see Undisputed Era with Ambrose.








- Will soon be experiencing the greatness that is Red Dead Redemption 2.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that WWE is STRAIGHT JIVE.

#JusticeforAsuka

- Fellow Chastain fan.










- We communicate through Aubrey Plaza gifs.











Did I get ninja'd?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

My favourite Phantom
My 2nd favourite :asuka fan
Knows I had the most posts in the last incarnation of this thread


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Was a frequent in the old incarnation of this thread

* Becoming a frequent again

* Wouldn't mind being "scared" every night by a Leanna Decker phantom*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know I thought of him when I supeekicked Peyton straight out the rumble in 2 seconds in 2k19.

Will watch Evolution. 

Will be counting least popular votes soon.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know that Peyton getting kicked out of his 2K19 Rumble in 2 seconds probably isn't far from how they'll book her at Evolution. 
- I'm in the 0.01% of the Forum he likes. :yay
- Should know there was sadly no Sunday Dinner crew today. I didn't go to my step-mum's. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't get along with his family
Should know I live by the sea and not in Norwich, I was only born there
Should know that missing Sunday dinner is not a bad thing because its nothing special and overrated :shrug


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Posts almost exclusively in this section. 

Mentioned the shit hole Moldova in name a place. 

Doesn't think Kofi is world champ material.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Owns the 2k19 thread

Loves Tamina

All over the threads


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Almost ninja'd me.

- Loves Charlotte.

- Sports!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has recently migrated over to the Celeb thread
Still says jive alot
Communicates through Audrey Plaza gifs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Just posted some jive about Gwen Stacy. :goaway

- Should know that if Gwen Stacy had lived, there would be no One More Day.

- Knows that I'm #TeamGwen for life.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Just posted some jive about Gwen Stacy. :goaway
> 
> - Should know that if Gwen Stacy had lived, there would be no One More Day.
> 
> - Knows that I'm #TeamGwen for life.


Apparently doesn't know how that what if actually ended
One More Day still would have happened, just with Gwen instead of Mary Jane
Its because too many old men run comics book companies (something they have in common with WWE)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I do know how that What If ends.

- It's also jive.

Anti-Gwen propaganda.

- Should not agree with that nonsense.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Will rage if Asuka doesn't win tonight

Tends to ninja 

Hilarious


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- His reaction at Asuka being in a Battle Royal at Evolution:










- Knows that PPV will probably suck for the most part. :asuka

- Halloween is only 3 days away. :mark: :mark:










Cafu:

- Ninja'd me.
- Looking forward to the Seth vs. Ambrose feud.
- Knows Mr. Seth Rollins is the best thing about WWE. :rollins


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Gazes lovingly at Anna K gifs

Wants to marry Anna K 

Will not tolerate Anna slander


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- Knows that an equally important holiday is two days away.

- Should know that I'll be too busy not being lame to watch the PPV.

-









Blue:

- Ninja'd me.

- Changed his(?) avatar.

- Rooting for his(?) queen tonight.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Yes, he 


PhantomoftheRing said:


> Anna:
> 
> - Knows that an equally important holiday is two days away.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows Fourth Wall's Anna love is a bit over the top
Lists Carmella and Nikki Bella in his favourites list which would annoy some geeks on here :lol
Seth Rollins fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

HOW DID THAT EVEN HAPPEN!? THE THREAD WAS CALM FOR A FEW MINUTES!!! WHY?!!?!?!? WHY!!??!?!?!?!?

Blue:

- Only named one thing.

- Is a dude.

- Does not care for Sasha.

NO:

- Ninja'd me. 

- Tired of the Becky smilies.

- Only watches WWE highlights.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know when I'm in the thread 80% of the time you get Ninja'd 
We both think Asuka winning the battle royal is the right decision 
Probably thinks it's hilarious that they replaced Alexa Bliss in the match with Trish and Lita with Alicia Fox of all people :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is right about Alicia Fox.

- Knows I'm about to get ninja'd. 

That is my tragedy.

- Knows that I will BURN EVERYTHING if Asuka loses tonight.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should know everyone is secretly hoping Asuka doesn't win, just to see you explode!!

Repeatedly gets ninja'd

Cracks me up


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I guess will be rooting for Charlotte against Becky
Should know if Charlotte wins this forum will have a meltdown 
Should know I won't be reading it because I'm rarely browsing the WWE section and especially not in threads about the women


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Will not be part of the mob if Charlotte wins.

- Not a Becky fan.

- Thinks Asuka should win tonight because he has a heart and a soul.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should know if Charlotte wins, I'll revel in the meltdown

Pops up everywhere

Changed avatar


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Will be happy if Charlotte wins. :sadbecky
- Enjoys the misery of Becky fans. :sadbecky
- If Becky wins, he should know I'll revel in it as well :becky2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wants Becky to win.

- Wants Asuka to win the Battle Royal? 

- Will watch Evolution like a sucker?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is correct. :becky2
- I don't really care who wins the pointless Battle Royal, but Asuka would be one of the best choices. :asuka
- Should know I'm smart, and won't be watching this Live. Most of the matches look poop. It is a read results type of show, and maybe watch at a later point if it gets a good reception.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is of slightly short stature 
Should know I'm getting too much attention over my avatar choices :side: 
Should know I won't be going back to Bella Hadid avatars though


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- Should want :asuka to win everything, no matter how pointless.

- Should know that Anna Kendrick is rumored to be Marvel's #1 choice for Clea, so "he" should love Clea now.

Source: PhantomoftheRing

- Two more days until "his" birthday!










NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Is now my Baron Mordo.

- Bella Hadid fan.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know that if the Anna as Clea becomes official, then I'll finally care about Clea. :aryep
- Thinks I should want Asuka to win everything, but not if she faces Becky. :becky2
- Probably hasn't forgiven Charlotte for ending the Streak :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is correct about Charlotte. I'm super petty, yo!

- Would cheer for Becky over Asuka...










- Would cheer for Anna over Aubrey...


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should be a good sport and be graceful in defeat :woo :asuka

- Loves Aubrey Plaza

- Blaming TFW for cheering for herself over Aubrey :aries2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I would cheer for Aubrey over myself.

- Is now an Aubrey fan... because it is my will.

- Fan of the Evil One. :woo


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

His kabuki masked lady lost out to my Hungry Hippo.

Elvira almost cheated on you with Robert Englund. 

I'm too tired to write a third.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I think wrestling iz dumb and I hate it. :sadbecky

- Should know that I'm happy for him tho.

- Third thing.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Is upset

Is pissed off 

Wants to kill Vince


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know Evolution was mostly a one match show but that one match (Becky/Charlotte) was very good
Should know the battle royal result was very disappointing 
Should know that a lot of people are overrating this PPV and calling it the best PPV of the year. If that's the case I'm glad I never watch PPV's live anymore, standards have significantly dropped.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know the battle Royal result was obvious. 

The PPV was garbage for the most part.

Should know the only time I marked during the show was the battle royal (Ivory, Tamina, Nia, Peyton getting dumped out first, Asuka being jobbed)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

One of the only people to be happy with that battle royal result
Would laugh his head off at this post: https://www.wrestlingforum.com/76362756-post464.html
Should know I also found it funny seeing Peyton get eliminated first. Poor Mordecay. :lol


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Loves AC/DC
- Loves classic rock
- Cellphone user*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows Becky Lynch is awesome. :becky2
- Enjoyed Evolution. :bjpenn
- Was gutted to see that Roman had to relinquish his title.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows Becky will cut awesome promos against Ronda if they have a feud :mark

- Will definitely watch Charlotte vs Becky later

- Dean Ambrose has brought his interest in wrestling back a little bit


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*THE FOURTH WALL

* Probably loved or will love Evolution as well

* Is happy with the result of the SD Womens title match

* Looking forward to the development of the Rollins/Ambrose feud tonight

EMERALD

* Ninja'd me

* Loved the CHarlotte and Becky match as well

* Has turned on the chinless one*



Nostalgia said:


> Should know I also found it funny seeing Peyton get eliminated first. Poor Mordecay. :lol


_*Laugh at my mysery, my girl will have her moment...

Who am I kidding? Last night basically prooved she will be a comedy jobber for life 

I am just gonna go to a corner and cry my eyes out :sadbecky:vincecry*_


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Enjoyed Evolution
Wants to see Ronda vs Becky in the future
Thinks Becky vs Charlotte last night was MOTY

Ninja'd me
Should know I was disappointed in the battle royal too but for different reasons 
Should know that Mandy eliminating Sonya was stupid as hell :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that the Battle Royal was stupid and wrestling is dumb and awful and I hate it. 










#JusticeforAsuka

- Enjoyed Becky vs. Charlotte.

- Did not enjoy Mandy eliminating Sonya.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is disappointed
His Kairi lost too
Should know when Asuka was eliminated I thought of you and Tyrion


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

@PhantomoftheRing

- Posted a really sad GIF

- Always uses the right GIFs to communicate his feelings

- Enjoyed Halloween

Edit

@Nostalgia

- Found it funny when The IIconics were eliminated

- Probably enjoyed Becky vs Charlotte

- Looking forward to how face Elias is going to be tonight


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was ninja'd.

- His girl also lost.

- We can be sad together.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Wonder if he enjoyed WWE Evolution
- Not happy that all Japanese ladies lost
- Should know that I've written lyrics based on "Perfect Blue"*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

@PhantomoftheRing

- Should know I'm not sad because I like Becky almost equally

- Unfortunately, is sad alone

- Needs to cheer up

Edit
@The Evil GentleMETALman

- Thinks Nikki Bella gets unfair criticism

- Enjoyed the carnage Charlotte and Becky left in the ring and surroundings

- Enjoys anime


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is very positive about wrestling in general and rarely criticizes anything or gets disappointed
Probably gets annoyed at the ''you need to spread rep around'' message though 
A-Z place names thread might have finally died


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

EF:

- One of those annoying "happy" people.

- Needs to wallow in sorrow with me.

Kairi and Asuka, man. Life is pain.

- Was ninja'd again and is about to mention me.

NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Enjoys Monster energy drinks.

- But not monster movies.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nostalgia said:


> Is very positive about wrestling in general and rarely criticizes anything or gets disappointed
> Probably gets annoyed at the ''you need to spread rep around'' message though
> A-Z place names thread might have finally died


- Has rarely seen me criticize. :lol I do criticize but I usually do talk about more about the good parts and what could've been instead of the bad parts.

- Also gets annoyed at that message

- Knows A-Z place names thread can be a bit frustrating whenever the next letter is Q, X, Y or Z.

EDIT

Phantom

- No mention this time

- Likes Benedict Cumberbatch

- Enjoys posting Aubrey Plaza GIFs


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Almost as sad as I am after the battle royal

* Not a fan of the results of the MYC and NXT Womens title matches either

* Hates wrestling because of that

EMERALD

* Ninja'd me again :fuck

* Postng a lot today

* Doesnt know many places who start with "Q". I only now Quebec :lol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

We were both impressed with Becky's performance at Evolution
We are still not fans though :lol
May have recently got a rep from CJ that was Becky Lynch related


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Got ninja'd again and hated how the Battle Royal played out.

- WE will be sad together!

- Should know that wrestling is only great when the people I like win.

NO:

- Ninja'd me again. 

- Definitely my Baron Mordo.

- Still not a Becky fan.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Enjoying Halloween
- Will get ninja'd
- Loves Anime and Japanese culture*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably likes Phantom Ganon









Knows I don't have much variety in what I drink 
Can see that I am a caffeine fiend

Edit:

I only got Ninja'd because my post took forever to send
Writing in blue text 
Probably enjoyed Evolution


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Loves GTA SA

Edge

Traveling


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Probably annoyed Charlotte lost.
- Should know I promised I'd revel in it if Becky won. :becky2 :mark: (sorry)
- Most likely enjoyed the match itself, as I've heard it was one of the best Women's Matches in WWE.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks Becky Lynch is THE MAN 
Doesn't find saying that sentence awkward 
Has been playing Read Dead but I still haven't checked out anything on the game yet :argh:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A broski.

Knows I kept getting ninja turtled yesterday. 

Am I the only one happy with the battle royal? My hungry hippo & Sweet mama T did great xD


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Happy with the Battle Royal.

- Probably booked it.

- Knows about my relationship with Elvira.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know his WWE 2K19 simulation predicted the real thing with Peyton at Evolution. :lol
- Over the moon Jax won, and Tamina lasted a long time, and probably expected Tamina to not last long. 
- Is one of the only people happy about the result. :lol I saw a lot of people wanted Ember on Twitter.

Phantom:
- Ninja'd me.
- Would probably enjoy a Becky vs. Asuka feud & the matches, but would hate it at the same time if :asuka lost
- Definitely annoyed Asuka didn't win at Evolution. :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Phantom'd.

- Thinks that Becky is the Man... not Asuka. :sadbecky

- Her birthday is creeping up on us.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Keeps up with WWE news on Twitter :side:
Doesn't think Twitter is a waste of time
Rarely uses Facebook

Ninja'd
Thinks Fourth Wall is a gender fluid individual 
Should know the best people are born in November


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Keeps up with WWE news on Twitter :side:
> Doesn't think Twitter is a waste of time
> Rarely uses Facebook
> 
> ...


All social media is repugnant... Unless I wanna sell my wank videos. :lmao

Facebook is so 2010. 

Is a buddy.


PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Happy with the Battle Royal.
> 
> - Probably booked it.
> 
> - Knows about my relationship with Elvira.


I wish I booked that battle royal, you know full well T and Nia would've been the last two in there. Fuck Ember, she has as much personality as well... T and Nia. Which is none


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that Tamina and Nia are not very charismatic

* Still happy that they ended in the top 3

* Making fun of my misery :sadbecky*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I would rep him with Peyton to cheer him up but I have to spread rep
Doesn't rep me as much as I do
Has accepted the IIconics place as comedy jobbers



zrc said:


> All social media is repugnant... Unless I wanna sell my wank videos. :lmao


:lmao


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They don't need to be charismatic ones the size of a house and related to the Rock. The other is a Snuka and has the best superkick in the WWE. 

Yes I take great delight in seeing your Peyton gone in 2 seconds.

I also took great delight in Asuka being dumped out after doing practically nothing.

@Nostalgia 

Probably didn't care about last night. 

Seems cool to me. 

Laughed at my previous comment about social media.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I thought you were referencing someone else
Should know I should stop procrastinating and head to the supermarket 
Should know the fact it is almost dark out there already is annoying


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Will try to rep him, but I also have to spread rep :lol

* Saw that I called the IIconics comedy jobbers, which means he probably visited the Peyton fan thread

* Should know that, despite I am accepting it, every time I see someone call Peyton a comedy jobber makes me :sadbecky:vincecry, because I know is true*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They never really Amounted to much in NXT either. 

Still loves PR regardless. 

Will be counting up votes soon. Don't worry if you didn't get many, mine didn't the first few ballots.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is correct about me visiting that thread
I think the last person I repped him a photo of was not Peyton :cool2 
Should know that if you got behind other wrestlers wrestling wouldn't annoy you as much :shrug

Plays WWE2k19
Has installed Read Dead now? 
Should know this will be my last post in here as I really need to go now :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should head to the market.

- It's about to be dark where he is.

- Abhors Twitter.



And Now For Something Completely Different:


Does anyone here know if we're allowed to start fan threads for Mae Young Classic participants who are not signed with the WWE?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Does anyone here know if we're allowed to start fan threads for Mae Young Classic participants who are not signed with the WWE?


*I mean, there are some in the WoW section, but that's mostly to post pics and that stuff. If you mean in the Fan forum, I don't know, you should ask @CJ ; or @Even Flow ;

* Wants to post stuff from MYC competitors

* We may see a rare Phantom sighting outside the Fantasy and Games thread

* He probably post stuff about Meiko and Hiroyo*



Nostalgia said:


> Should know that if you got behind other wrestlers wrestling wouldn't annoy you as much :shrug


*I do, but they are also are treated like crap or had bad luck with injuries, and, in those cases, they do that so much that make me stop care about them. Let's see:

Harper: Off tv
Paige: Retired
Neville: Quitted
Zayn: Booked like a geek, injured
KO: Same as above*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Probably not on the none signed MYC peeps. Unless its the women section. 

Elvira's bitch and whipping boy. And she whips it good. 

Watched any horror recently? I didn't like Halloween



PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Should head to the market.
> 
> - It's about to be dark where he is.
> 
> ...


Enjoy the super market (lol) and nope went out instead. :lmao 



Nostalgia said:


> Is correct about me visiting that thread
> I think the last person I repped him a photo of was not Peyton :cool2
> Should know that if you got behind other wrestlers wrestling wouldn't annoy you as much :shrug
> 
> ...





Mordecay said:


> I mean, there are some in the WoW section, but that's mostly to post pics and that stuff. If you mean in the Fan forum, I don't know, you should @CJ ; or @Even Flow ;


Didn't post in green.

Got quoted.

I voted for Peyton once.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I did watch a few horror movies last night.

Universal monster movies.

- Answered my question.

- Will not be surprised when I tell him which Mae Young Classic participant I want to start a thread for.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Wants answers from WWE (Asuka) 

Raging last night

Funny when they're mad


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Feeds on my rage.

- I admire that.

- Knows that both of my girls lost last night. :sadbecky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cafu

Supports the same football team as pretty much everyone I know :lol
Rangers fan, so is probably from either Scotland or Norn Iron
Got banned from the Becky thread :lauren

Phantom

Sneaky ninja
Gif lover
Would love to become Mr Asuka :asuka



PhantomoftheRing said:


> Does anyone here know if we're allowed to start fan threads for Mae Young Classic participants who are not signed with the WWE?


Yeah you're good to go :becky2


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Phantom:

- Our dear Kairi :sadbecky
- Favorite season is probably Autumn
- Had an avatar change

CJ:

- My man! :beckyhi Is probably stoked with how Becky has been doing lately
- Should be getting more rep from me, but I always forget :lol
- Got to see some of his favorite women compete last night


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

From Portugal.

Had to check his profile to realise who it is :lmao

Has an Eddie avy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No longer rockin' that Dream avatar. :sadbecky

- Big ol' Akira fan.

- Also bummed about Kairi. :sadbecky


- Ninja'd me.

- Ninja-turtled me.

- Knows I'm secretly the Shredder.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm back
Should know I was disappointed with the frozen berry selection in the supermarket. All they had was raspberries which I like so I still bought them, but no blueberries, strawberries or blackberries. :side:
Should know my favourite girl who works there was not working today and I haven't seen her in a while. (N) 



Mordecay said:


> *]I do, but they are also are treated like crap or had bad luck with injuries, and, in those cases, they do that so much that make me stop care about them. Let's see:
> 
> Harper: Off tv
> Paige: Retired
> ...


Umm, well let's just say we have vastly different favourites. Every one in that list I don't care for and two of them I dislike. :lol



CJ said:


> Yeah you're good to go :becky2


I thought you would have created an Isla Dawn thread. :shrug


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has made this a 'Name Three Things about Yourself" thread. :cool2
- Has got me using the :cool2 emote because it's contagious.
- The user I've had the longest back and forth PM conversations with. :lol Still ongoing as we speak. :becky2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows I'm a great guy 
Should know I can keep the conversation going like no other
Unlike me doesn't get controversial publicity for liking the girl in his avatar


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Sad for the lack of berries varieties in the supermarket

* Should know that here is strawberries season, so they are like 1-2 dollars for every kilo lol

* Missed the girl he liked in the supermarket as well*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Laughed like fuck at IIconics comedy last night

Will demand Jose's head on a platter if Martial is sold 

Does the "IIconic" thing every morning


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I saw only one comedy at Evolution from the Iiconics, getting dumped out by a bunch of women where some were over 50!

Don't really know you too well. 

In fact, not at all. :lmao


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Wants Tamina Nia alliance

Wants to marry Mina

Don't know you either chief


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

According to CJ got banned from the Becky thread
That suggests CJ was actually doing some moderating for once 
Is becoming more regular in this thread now


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Shrouded in controversy :hmm:
Goes to the supermarket to check out check out girls :lmao
From Norwich so probably on first name terms with Paige :hmm:



Nostalgia said:


> I thought you would have created an Isla Dawn thread. :shrug


Who me? I would, but it'd probably end up like the Peyton thread :lauren


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*^^ @Nostalgia ; 

Ninjaed me.

Is a fan of AC/DC .

Has been here almost 7 full years from this December.
@CJ ; 

Ninja'd me as well.

This sites biggest Leanna Decker fan. :benson

Also one of the Lass Kickers. :becky *_

_*
@ffsBlueCafu ; 

Is from the United Kingdom. 

Is a fan of Charlotte Flair. 

Post here regularly. *_


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Cool avatar

Thread regular

Nice to everyone

(I was ninja'd by BT Slayer)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doesn't know zrc...

- You will...










- Member of the My Girl Lost Last Night club.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows members generally better
Still doesn't know much about me
Must be hyped for halloween now



CJ said:


> Goes to the supermarket to check out check out girls :lmao


1) I was buying something
2) She doesn't work at the checkout, most of the time.. :side:



CJ said:


> Who me? I would, but it'd probably end up like the Peyton thread :lauren


The Peyton thread with 2000 posts and over 1400 of them are from Mordecay. I understand. :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Had an exciting adventure at the store.

- I'm starting to learn more about him.

- Has only played three Zelda games.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

- Should know I've only played three Smash games also (original, Melee and Brawl) but I've played each extensively.

- Might agree that while Wind Waker had some fun elements and a unique design compared to other Zelda games, the game was too easy overall and that combined with all the sailing around which gets tedious (especially the triforce shard quest near the end of the game) gives it less replay value than other Zelda games. 

- Should explain the origin of his username and if he did before I didn't see it


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** We are sad together

* His reaction to see Kairi, Io and Asuka losing last night










* Hates wrestling atm
*


zrc said:


> I saw only one comedy at Evolution from the Iiconics, getting dumped out by a bunch of women where some were over 50!





CJ said:


> Who me? I would, but it'd probably end up like the Peyton thread :lauren





Nostalgia said:


> The Peyton thread with 2000 posts and over 1400 of them are from Mordecay. I understand. :lol


*All 3 kicking a man when he is down :sadbecky*

*NOSTALGIA

* May visit Peru to get some berries

* Ninja'd me

* Bullying me too*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I still love ya Mord. Just your woman can't last in a battle royal longer than Lana. 

A bud. 

When you doing the least popular female thread? I need to give Billie some points.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Mordy

User most likely to mention me :JLC3
Warming to Becky :becky
Stocking up on berries

zrc

Ninja'd the fuck outta me :no:
Counting down the days until his next rankings thread
His dog disapproves of his Tamina obsession :lmao


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

CJ said:


> User most likely to mention me
> Warming to Becky :becky
> Stocking up on berries


The only berries in my life are member berries.









This is the look I get from Balthazar every time I mark for Tamina. 









Rita Repulsa found my Twitter.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Weirdly posting images

* Reminded me to do the womens rankings (and count the mens ones as well :lol)

* Likes me, but likes to make fun of my girl more*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Enjoying the banter :aryep
Good pal (Y)
Got the Peyton thread on lockdown


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I mention you quite a bit 
Should know I've ran out photos to send you of a certain someone so I will have to go back to the Leanna/Becky/Isla wagon wheel :lmao
Probably sent the usually poor weather in Northern Ireland over my way because the weather the last 3 days has been truly terrible :no:


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Enjoying Becky's momentum 

New to thread

Sings Becky's theme in the shower/bath

( I was ninja'd by Nostalgia)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- Is right about Wind Waker. The game has a great aesthetic, but I don't think I'll be revisiting it anytime soon.

- Should know that my name is a play on Phantom of the Opera, my favorite story. "Ring" because... wrestling. 

- Caffeine fiend.

Blue:

- Ninja'd me.

- Was ninja'd. 

- Part of the ninja party.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows we are all a bunch of ninja bastards in this thread. We should band together, we'd be better than the Avengers. 
- Remembered my Birthday is tomorrow








- More people on this site remember my Birthday than my actual family does. DEEP. :sadbecky


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*This sites biggest Anna Kendrick supporter. :benson

Also a member of the Lynch clan. :benson1

One of my good friends on here. :tucky*_


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Posts in a horrible, hard to read text colour and font 
I complain about it when he's in the chatbox
But other than that a good overall poster


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I can't use the chatbox. I'm glad of this. 

Went shopping, and possibly stalked girls. 

Doesn't like the cold.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm glad too. The chatbox would turn more weird. 
Should know you can't stalk someone who is not there.
Should know the woman in question must be in her early 30's, but she's hot and it's just a little inside joke considering everyone else who works in my local Morrisons is fugly except her, so she stands out more because of it.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Can't expect top quality... Its Morrison's :lmao 

Did you get all you needed?

I'm dreading the food shop on Wednesday, haven't gone cold weather clothes shopping yet.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Yet it's still the best supermarket we have in my local town because we have Iceland (only odd people shop there, sorry Fourth Wall) Co-op which is more expensive - and Lidl but it's on the far end of town so its annoying to get to, plus Lidl don't stock everything. So Morrisons wins in this town.

Indeed I did 

Should know that it doesn't matter what supermarket you shop at, most of the workers will not be attractive. I'm sure that on average the girls are not any better at Waitrose. :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Thinks shopping at Iceland is odd. ALL MOM'S GO THERE. It must be good. :side: I only go there for the Frozen Pizza's which are amazing. Rest of the stuff is usually Morrisons, I love their sausage rolls & salads. 

- Should know that there is actually some pretty attractive Women that work in my Morrisons. :aryep 

- Gives me good life advice. Also cooler than my real life friends :fact


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Waitrose is good if you like women with bus passes. :lmao

I don't shop at Supermarkets. I go to the local farm and support local shops for local people. 

Won't be watching Raw.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Welcome to follow me on Twatter 

Gets ninja'd 

Joined the ninja party


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Likes Brock Lesnar more than Seth? :hmm
- Calls Twitter 'Twatter', and should know zrc hates social media. :lol
- Is looking forward to seeing :Brock back.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I only care for social media when its making me money xD

Is a bud. 

Hating the cold?


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Wants Tamina to win title 

Hates social media

Should know I'm used to the cold being from Scotland [emoji23]

Fourth Wall :

I like them both


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Got ninja'd.

- Only named one thing about Anna.

- Knows that TFW is Anna?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

ffsBlueCafu said:


> Wants Tamina to win title
> 
> Hates social media
> 
> ...


I am a fan of Tamina, but I know she's nowhere near championship level. So nope, quite happy just seeing her superkick bitches before she gets injured again.


PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Got ninja'd.
> 
> - Only named one thing about Anna.
> 
> - Knows that TFW is Anna?


Has Elvira in his sex dungeon. 

Should know Captain Spaulding will always be my favourite clown. He makes Pennywise look like a fucking amateur. 

Don't know who Anna is.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that Tamina is nowhere near champinship level

* Probably would say the same about Peyton :sadbecky

* Statement, that, at the moment, is sadly true :mj2*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Master of the Peyton Royce thread.

- Gets lonely in there.

- Should know that I'm going to out-lonely him in my Hiroyo Matsumoto thread. :sadbecky


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Loves that Becky gif. To the point that I'm actually starting think this is how he looks in real life. :hmm: 

- The last letter of his username doesn't fit in 1 line, which irritates me to no end. Btw, that's why I don't change my username, all names I come up with are too long to fit in 1 line. 

- Remembers The Fourth Walls birthday. That's nice.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A bud.

Possibly playing 2k19.

Haven't seen him much the past few days.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Is definitely playing 2k19. 

- Should know I'm still not playing it :flair waiting for November sale on thanksgiving. I have the money, I just gave 2k so much already, I don't want to pay full price. 

- Should also probably know that I mostly hang out in Dean Ambrose's fan thread lately.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I sold 2k19 yesterday. I'll be picking it up again once the dlc is released.

Lurks the Ambrose fan thread. 

Maybe wants him to win a singles belt soon.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Wow you're a dealer :surprise: It's not even a month since the game came out :lol 

- Didn't like Evolution PPV, I think. 

- Not a fan of my boy Sami Zayn :cry


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Like me, is loving Dean's heel turn atm
- Fellow Dean fan thread poster (Y)
- Joined WF 5 years ago, is only posting more now


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

RBrooks said:


> - Wow you're a dealer :surprise: It's not even a month since the game came out [emoji38]
> 
> - Didn't like Evolution PPV, I think.
> 
> - Not a fan of my boy Sami Zayn :cry


Sell high, buy low! :lmao plus I'd had 700 matches in the 4 weeks since purchasing it :lmao

Evolution was just a nothing show. 

Never cared for Zayn, Owens, Itami etc. They get hyped too much.




Ambrose Girl said:


> - Like me, is loving Dean's heel turn atm
> - Fellow Dean fan thread poster (Y)
> - Joined WF 5 years ago, is only posting more now


Will always love Dean. 

Will probably cry if he gets injured again. 

Ninja Turtled me. But its Ambrose Girl so I still love ya.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Enjoyed the Nia/Tamina interaction from RAW
Loves the old dears at Waitrose
Sold WWE2k19, same thing every year :lmao


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nothing really happened on Raw. If anything it just cemented them teaming up soon. Then I'll be happy. 

I don't like Waitrose. 

Yep same thing every year with the wrestling game. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wants to see his girls team together

* Maybe see them win the women tag titles if they ever get introduced

* And, over all of those things, see them destroy the IIconics in the process :sadbecky*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nothing would give me greater pleasure than seeing Sweet Mama T kick Peyton's teeth out then have my Hungry Hippo squash her with a Leg Drop. :lmao

They'd be great women's tag champs. As long as they can find a strap big enough. 

Would want Iiconics as tag champs but in order to do so they'd have to get through Riott Squad, Sonya/Mandy, Trish/Lita, The Bella Twins, Nia and Tamina, Naomi and Asuka, Team Scratch and Sniff (Hug and Horse) and anyone else they throw together.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows Bailey and Banks are a shitty team and should disband

Should know Mandy/Sonya might not be a thing anymore after Evolution, but I guess they'll stick together because WWE doesn't care for either of them 

Likes a good super kick


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Knows Bailey and Banks are a shitty team and should disband
> 
> Should know Mandy/Sonya might not be a thing anymore after Evolution, but I guess they'll stick together because WWE doesn't care for either of them
> 
> Likes a good super kick


I couldn't give less of a fuck for Sasha or Bayley anymore. 

Lol Mandy and Sonya will probably be tag teaming tonight :lmao

The Superkick gets spammed to death in matches, which is why I love Sweet Mama T's so much. Hit it once, job done! Plus she knocked a Bella twins tooth out with it in the past. Instant legend for that :lmao


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Joined a long time ago
- QUOTE ME!!!!
- Perhaps, enjoyed Evolution*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Evil GentleMETALman said:


> *- Joined a long time ago
> - QUOTE ME!!!!
> - Perhaps, enjoyed Evolution*


Joined an even longer time ago. 

Just did.

Probably didn't watch Evolution.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mentioned a few months ago he was considering going Premium 
I guess it won't happen
Should know if you do go premium a username change to PhantomoftheAsuka would be a good choice


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I'm happy with my setup now.

- Should know that I might change my mind one day.

- Should know that my premium title would be Funk Lord of the USA.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Would appreciate the larger avatars
Should know I went premium after one month of joining the forum 
Mostly because I wanted to change my username


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Will not be posting in my Hiroyo Matsumoto thread.

- Which is not very popular right now... and will probably never be.

- Should know that at least I can say that I started a thread.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Fellow fan thread starter, probably knows which one I started :grin2:

* It's about to know the struggles of being the only person who posts stuff in a fan forum thread :sadbecky

* Fellow non premium*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

User of sad Becky gif
Sad that WWE is jobbing out IIconics
Probably didn't like the Battle Royal at Evolution


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Earth's mightiest Stephanie Brown fan.

- Thinks she's the ultimate Batgirl.

- Does not want her in the DCEU.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Earth's mightiest Stephanie Brown fan.
> 
> - Thinks she's the ultimate Batgirl.
> 
> - Does not want her in the DCEU.


.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Also uses the sad Becky gif sometimes
Has been creating threads
Probably checks WF first thing in the morning :hmm:

Ninja'd
Sent him Tamina rep
Probably the most brutal when it comes to bashing the IIconics on here


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Wished me a Happy Birthday. :aryep
- Should know I'll get to his PM later.
- Knows the :sadbecky is pretty overused.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Celebrating his birthday :hb

* Wish he had Anna as one of his gifts

* Made most people on the birthday thread feel old (me too :mj2)*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know he makes me feel old too 
Unsure how old or when is your birthday though
Is a fan of the better looking girl out of the IIconics


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Should know that she can't receive herself as a gift.

- Wished Anna a Happy Birthday. :dance :mark :woo :asuka :becky

- Doesn't think Kairi and Asuka would be the GOAT tag team. :hmm

NO: 

- Ninja'd me.

- Will ninja me again.

- Also doesn't think Kairi and Asuka would be the GOAT tag team...

...I'm the only sane one here!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Would appreciate the picture below

Kairi and Asuka would be a great tag team... When they lose to the Bella Twins. 

Wished 4th a birthday, like everyone else from the thread. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I'm in that picture.

- Should know that I'm right behind Elvira.

- Thinks I'm handsome?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Should know that I'm in that picture.
> 
> - Should know that I'm right behind Elvira.
> 
> - Thinks I'm handsome?


I know you're in that picture.

Always knew Elvira loved it from behind. 

Phantom is very handsome.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wants Tamina and Nia to team up.

- Would die a happy man if they did.

- Still has his OG PlayStation.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Wants Tamina and Nia to team up.
> 
> - Would die a happy man if they did.
> 
> - Still has his OG PlayStation.


Kairi and Asuka vs Nia and Tamina :lmao

Should know I still have my OG SNES, Mega Drive, N64, Dreamcast, Gameboy, Master System, PS 1&2, XBox and GameCube too. 

Elvira's little bitch.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know the name 1 difference thread is lonely as we're pretty much the only ones posting
Has made a thread I haven't seen
Mainly because he has not linked it to me, I am lazy and won't search out these things

Ninja'd me again, I suppose it makes up for the other day
Also didn't list Peyton in his top 10 least favourite women 
So Mordecay should go easy on us


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- We're sharing a drink we call Loneliness... but it's better than drinking alone.

- Just had fish 'n' chips.

- Should know that I haven't given him a link to my thread because I know he doesn't care about Hiroyo Matsumoto.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Should know the name 1 difference thread is lonely as we're pretty much the only ones posting
> Has made a thread I haven't seen
> Mainly because he has not linked it to me, I am lazy and won't search out these things
> 
> ...


Should know I don't mind. I know T and Nia will be there until they wanna be... Unlike the Iiconics.

A nice and cool person. 

Got Ninja Turtled.




PhantomoftheRing said:


> - We're sharing a drink we call Loneliness... but it's better than drinking alone.
> 
> - Just had fish 'n' chips.
> 
> - Should know that I haven't given him a link to my thread because I know he doesn't care about Hiroyo Matsumoto.


Hiroyo didn't do so well in the rankings.

Shouldn't have apologised about voting Sweet Mama T. Unlike the Iiconics at least mine will rank 1st. 

Ninja Turtled me


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I am aware of Hiroyo's position in the rankings. :sadbecky

- Should know that there is one non-Phantom post in my thread! :mark

- Should know that I think it's a pity post, but I will take it! :asuka


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Creator of the Hiroyo Matsumoto fan thread
Was spamming it earlier :woah
No longer alone in there :grin2:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lurks in the name one difference thread
But won't dare post
It's not cool enough for him


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

CJ:

- Should know that I was just trying to keep it alive. :sadbecky

- Says I'm his 2nd favorite Asuka fan. :asuka

- I'm definitely his favorite Hiroyo Matusmoto fan! There are no other options!

NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Is cool enough to post in the Name 1 Difference thread.

- Does not approve of my Smash character choices.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm fine with your Smash choices, it just means I would most likely win a game against you :cool2
Surprised me with a comment in that thread 
Should know its not that I don't care, but I haven't even heard of that person you created a thread about :shrug


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Phantom

Having a back & forth with Nostalgia in the one difference thread
Knows I didn't want to interrupt it :lol
May or may not have sawn a woman in half :woah

Nostalgia

Didn't watch the MYC
Has been eating fish & chips :JLC3
Constantly refreshing twitter :lol



PhantomoftheRing said:


> - I'm definitely his favorite Hiroyo Matusmoto fan!


Nah that's Cheshire :beckylol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Likely isn't eating Pizza right now. :becky2
- Knows that I'll use any excuse to order a Pizza. Although, my Birthday is a damn good reason. :beckylol
- Knows Becky Lynch is one of the best things about WWE.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Enjoys Pizza

Celebrating birthday 

Nice dude


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- Is eating pizza right now.

- Should know that I will be ordering a Halloween pizza tonight. :mark

- Aubrey is celebrating "his" birthday!










Blue:

- Ninja'd me.

- :thelist

- Still groovy.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Creating threads

- Venturing out of the Games section

- Doesn't take kindly to being ninja'd


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Did not ninja me... he may live.

- Probably dug that Last Woman Standing match.

- His girl looked strong, even in defeat.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has decided to spare me

- Would probably agree that the Last Woman Standing match was amazing

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

IIn the 0.01% I like.

Now knows I preferred Asuka/Cross last woman standing. 

Will vote in December.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that the Asuka/Cross LWS match was boss.

- Knows that I will vote in December.

- Knows that Asuka will be #1 on my list.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

@zrc

- Likes me :thumbsup

- Should know I appreciate the effort in making the rankings thread

- Happy that Nia Jax won the Battle Royal

EDIT @PhantomoftheRing

- Ninja'd me :rude

- Will vote in December :bjpenn

- Deadpool non-fan :thumbsup


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I already know you'll give points to Kairi, Asuka, Meiko, Hiroyo and Io. 

Yes it was boss!

Will likely give Asuka his Smackdown female of the year vote.



emerald-fire said:


> - Likes me :thumbsup
> 
> - Should know I appreciate the effort in making the rankings thread
> 
> - Happy that Nia Jax won the Battle Royal


Got ninjad by me, but then ninjad me :lmao. 

The rankings keep me out of mischief. Well temporarily anyway. 

And Ronda isn't losing to Nia, so the battle royal win is nothing in the end. Just like sweet mama T who would randomly endup number one contender when they wanted a quick threat (see her matches with Kaitlyn, Paige and Beth Phoenix)


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Apparently gets up to mischief on twitter :hmm:
Triggers Rita Repulsa








From over the water


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

CJ said:


> Apparently gets up to mischief on twitter :hmm:
> Triggers Rita Repulsa
> 
> 
> ...


Rita was a ho. Lord Zedd, Goldar bet she had Zordon before he locked her up. 

From the emerald isle. 

Probably wants Becky/Asuka next.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Fan of Hungry Hippo

- And Sweet Mama T.

- Not a huge fan of Masked Weirdo :asuka. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Was on the subway
Giving me too many quote notifications today
Probably uses the WOAT social media platform known as Twitter


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I am turning 28 in a little over a month

* Should send gifts to Peru by December 4th

* Didn't voted for Peyton in Least liked female wrestlers because she is not relevant... yet he voted for Billie :hmmm. Maybe deep down inside Peyton is growing on him :grin2:*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know that's because Billie is clearly the inferior one of the IIconics and also less attractive. Also I needed to fill 10 numbers
Should know it's far too much hassle to send anything to Peru 
Is probably wary of the girls there because many can be traps. Or is that just Brazil? :lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Both voted for Billie Bob. 

They should've brought in Madison Eagles instead. 

A cool cat.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is everyone's bro, so has a lot of brothers from other mothers. :beckylol
- Is a Tamina fan, but doesn't think she's Championship material. 
- Is nearly approaching 7 years on the site.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- 23 years young

- Appreciates Anna reps

- Likes the color blue


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Age unknown
Location unknown 
Good enough poster though


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Loves Punk [emoji85]

Ziggler

Elias


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Wished me a Happy Birthday. :thumbsup
- Thinks Christina Aguilera is amazing.








- Looking forward to Ronda vs. Becky.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Digging Becky's reign :becky

- Hopefully having an excellent birthday.

- Gets Halloween tomorrow, which is the best non-Clea gift of all.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Tomorrow is his favorite day of the year

- Likes The Miz :thumbsup

- Obsessed with Clea


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that tomorrow is the best day of the year: Phantom of the Paradise Release Day.

- Knows who Clea is because of me. You're welcome.

- Will not be Halloween-ing tomorrow. :sadbecky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Wants me to choose between AJ and Becky :sadbecky

- Is being cruel

- Is being sadistic


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Must choose!

- Should know that life is pain!!!

- HAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHA!!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know it's officially Halloween in the UK. :mark: :mark: :mark:








- Should know I'm now afraid to sleep, as the spoopy monsters are out to play.
- Is currently torturing emerald-fire. Just saying, I'd pick :becky2 in a heartbeat. Sorry AJ.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Marking out for Halloween

- Won't be sleeping

- Or will be sleeping with one eye open


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Escaped my wrath.

- Someone picked for him.

- Would choose Charlotte over AJ?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know the cold fucking woke me up after 2 hours sleep.

Grouchy zrc is never good.

Should join a breakfast club. I get to be grouchy with other grouchy fucks that can't sleep.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Grouchy.










- Part of a Breakfast Club.

- Is probably Allison Reynolds.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good morning Phantom. 

Should know I'm OK now :lmao.

Probably doesn't ear breakfast.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Can't sleep

* Put Billie in the first place of his least liked female wrestlers because he thinks she is holding Peyton down

* Thinks Peyton is the true stars of the IIconics*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Hated the Battle Royal at Evolution.
- Thinks Bryan is :buried
- Will never stop being jealous of Tye Dillinger.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is a master ninja
- Anna's top fan
- Probably thinks Bryan is buried too


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Never cared about Bryan

* Loved the Charlotte/Becky match

* Probably was disssapointed with the Ambrose/Seth segment this week*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Knows we were underwhelmed by the Rollins/Ambrose segment
- Liked the IIconic's pre-match promo at Evolution
- Was not a fan, however of them being eliminated right away


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Started the keep a word, change a word thread
Haven't seen him around much recently 
May have plans for Halloween


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has a really nice avatar

- Finds Bella Hadid extremely attractive

- From the UK


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Enjoyed Randy Orton giving the RKO to everyone on Smackdown
Likely enjoyed the Bryan/AJ match 
Probably thought The New Day's version of the Brood's entrance was lame and nothing compared to the original


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Right on all three counts

- Edge and Christian fan

- Probably enjoyed Randy vs Christian matches in 2011


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know from a match quality standpoint that was an amazing feud, but the booking was a downer
Was the last person to rep me (Y)
Probably not very interested in Crown Jewel


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Lol Crown Jewel. 

Will vote in December, hopefully. 

A cool cat.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that it's HALLOWEEN!!!!!!!

-









-


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Joined the forum to talk about :asuka

Watches WWE for :asuka

Gets disappointed by the booking of :asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** WF's N1 Bella Hadid fan

* Rarely see him in the wretling forums

* Spends most of his time in the Fantasy and Games section*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Spreads himself out various sections.

Knows Peyton is and always will be a jobber.

Probably dislikes soap operas.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Was asking earlier what is the best movie to watch at Halloween
Should know I was tempted to reply: ''whatever one is the shortest'' because I hate shitty horror movies 
May also dislike soap oreras



Mordecay said:


> *
> 
> * Rarely see him in the wretling forums
> *


I've commented in two of your threads in the past day. I guess it's not enough for you. :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I am thankful for seeing him on my threads

* Should know that what I meant is we don't see him often in the RAW/SD/PPV discussion threads or in the General WWE section

* Probably because he only watches clips on youtube the next day*



zrc said:


> Knows Peyton is and always will be a jobber.


*I have faith that her status won't be permanent... but you are probably right :mj2*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Still has faith in Peyton roud
- Probably knows watching WWE through Youtube is the best way to avoid a headache. :aryep
- Is one of those ride or die fans, no matter the booking. So basically a true fan.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is getting the WWE Network next month

- Will watch Becky vs Charlotte immediately after 

- I suggest he watch Randy vs Jeff too


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Secretly wishes Liverpool would sign Ramos

Crossing fingers this is finally their year

Resists the urge to cuss out Fernando Torres when he sees him in public


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- No! Never!

- Loving Stevie G's no nonsense responses in press conferences

- Should know Torres is forgiven


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

May also have the network
Should know that Randy Orton's WrestleMania 30 entrance was great
Should know I was actually rooting for Orton in that match because I've never been a Bryan fan and Batista's Rumble win was awful but I knew Bryan winning was obvious


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Like me, probably wanted to see Evolution triple threat in the main event instead of Bryan

- Knows Christian is extremely underrated

- Likes Asuka's theme song


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nobody has had a great Mania entrance in over a decade. 

Maybe the novelty of it all wore off for me.

Should know I was shopping at 6 this morning. :lmao


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Was an early bird this morning 
Has watched wrestling longer than me I'm sure
Likes Gangrel (Y)


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Wasn't an early.bird.like me.

I've watched since 1992, though I got a wrestling ring for my first birthday (1990), so its possible I watched it before then.

Should know I would tell classmates Undertaker was my friend and would chokeslam them. :lmao
@Mordecay;
They'll destroy your possums.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that my girls are always ready to fight










* Or just in case they are always ready to run










* But we both know that they probably will die








*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Well let's hope they don't run too fast. Hungry hippo and Sweet Mama T can't catch up. 

Has the banter.

I feel sorry for anyone who bought thiscustom figure of Sweet Mama T. Thought it was Sensational Sherri.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has nicknames for his favourite women 
Uses the word banter, must be from a more northern part of the UK than me
Would probably laugh at the fact I didn't start watching wrestling until 2003


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Missed the best years of WWE

* Fan of berries

* Probably laughed a little bit at the gifs I posted (should know that I am proud of that post :grin2*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Only the last one. That selling. :lol 

Should know berries are the best fruit. 

Liked the rep I sent him earlier.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Exposes pms
- Has fine taste in girls
- Broke 8,000 posts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is here.

- Because it's Halloween.

- Will be busy tonight.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I saw a few trick and treaters on my walk home
Should know no one knocked on my door since I've been home
Should know if someone did I wouldn't have anything to give them anyway as there is no junk food in this house :lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Oddly enough I've never had trick or treater since the year I moved in. Apparently chasing them down the road with a meat cleaver isn't acceptable. 

Even if they did knock on the door I could only give them cereal bars and batteries. 

Though if you saw the kids around here, they don't look like they eat cereal and their parents would use the batteries for their vibrators.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Eats cereal bars
Has some large batteries by the sound of it
Can tell by the look of a person if they eat cereal or not :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Apparently lives in a very weird place

* Thinks that Tamina and Nia will win the Least liked Female Wrestler poll

* Would be surprised with the partial results

NOSTALGIA

* Ninja'd me

* Should know that apples are the best fruits

* Doesn't have junk food in his house. Should give the kids berries for Halloween*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gets Ninja'd because he's lurking on Peyton's social media profiles 
Should know I had an apple earlier
Should know those are frozen berries so they would be rather awful to eat like that. I always add them to warm porridge though. :cool2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Likes Porridge. :tripsscust 
- Thinks the Cinema is too expensive. :fact
- Likes to eat Pumpkins rather than carve them.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Knows every smiley
- Extremely positive
- Always notices when I post outside


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows Fourth Wall uses some bad smileys 
Wheelman for James Ellsworth
Must have enjoyed Mario Kart Double Dash back in the day


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is judging my smiley usage. :sadbecky
- Probably triggered that I used a Becky gif. :becky2
- Halloween isn't very popular where he lives. Same.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Halloween is just another excuse to get drunk around here.

Had a birthday yesterday. Nobody ever remind me of my age in March. 

Hope he had much pizza and jubilation.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

May be drinking
Sounds like he lives in a chavy area
Everyone ages and he won't stay handsome forever



The Fourth Wall said:


> - Probably triggered that I used a Becky gif. :becky2


So used to it. Also CJ is filling up my rep page with Becky lately so I have to see her face all the time. :side:


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Knows I loved MKDD
- Now knows I still love Mario Kart
- Revealed their rep page


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Strange avatar

In several threads

Weird username


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Named general things
- To avoid being ninja'd
- In an obvious way


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

@ffsBlueCafu

- Idolizes James Tavernier

- Username is a reference to him

- Impressed by Alfredo Morelos's goal scoring form

Edit

@Make_The_Grade

- Miz fan

- Hasn't been posting much recently

- It's going to take a LONG time to reach 1000 posts


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Was undoubtedly ninja'd
- Hasn't noticed yet
- May or may not edit their post now


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Miz fan. 










- Mario Kart fan.










- Spooky ghost man.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Celebrating his favorite holyday

* Probably giving spooky candies to kids

* Using his Clea pumpking*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that all of the candy belongs to the Phantom. The kids can get their own.

- Probably dressed as Peyton.

- Should know that I am dressed as a wrestler right now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that we don't celebrate Halloween here

* And I would never dressed up like Peyton, I would never look as good :lol

* He either is dressed up like Asuka or Piper*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Dressed as Billie.

- Made some good guesses...

- But he is wrong.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know Halloween is over for me. :sadbecky
- But it's still going for him? :mark:
- Has enjoyed his day. :thumbsup


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Ate pizza for his birthday

* Done with Halloween celebrations

* Sent me the same Peyton gif the last times he repped me :lol*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Probably has seen every Peyton gif in existence
- Probably wishes those Peyton bikini pics in his sig were of higher quality :lol
- Supports quite a few good wrestlers


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Enjoying Dean's heel turn

* Has 97 wrestling t-shirts, wonder if one of those is IIconic? :grin2:

* Knows that I enjoy Peyton in Super HQ >*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Knows Jose is on borrowed time 

Still pines for Fergie

Worships Ronaldo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Loves Peyton.

- Tolerates Billie.

- Should know that I'm dressed as the Undertaker.

Blue:

- Ninja'd me like a turkey.

- And on Halloween.

- Shame.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Ninja'd by me 

Dressed as Taker 

Would love Asuka/Kairi team up


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Christina Aguilera fan.

- Starting to hate Asuka less.

- Not a Becky fan.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- I hope he enjoyed his Halloween
- Is one of the most unique people who post on WF
- I don't know what other wrestlers he likes except for Asuka :lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A sister from another mister. 

Will enjoy Dean/Seth no matter what. 

Will always pick Dean over Seth.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Has to wait 2 months for that womens DLC. 

- Likes Tamina but realizes she's not a top star material. 

- Didn't like Evolution, which I already pointed out, but I'm still surprised, since even I thought it was a pretty good show, considering I usually can't stand watching women wrestle. I actually enjoyed Shayna Baszler more that I thought I would.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not a Kairi Sane fan. :sadbecky

- Which means he has no soul. :sadbecky

- Pity him. :sadbecky


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Thinks I have no soul, because I enjoyed Shayna Baszler beating the shit out of Kairi Sane. He's not wrong, though. 

- Spends much more time here than any other forums (as far as I've seen). 

- That Becky gif is soon to be driving people insane.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Enjoyed seeing Shayna beat the snot out of a literal angel.

- Probably the Devil.

- Knows of my ingenious plan to drive everyone insane.

:sadbecky :sadbecky :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Can't drive insane what is already insane. 

I like Kairi. I did vote for her once in the rankings. 

Maybe hopes Hiroyo would have got signed. But they already have an old Japanese woman.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Likes Kairi. roud

- Should know that you can never have too many old Japanese women.

What?

- Is completely and utterly mad. I approve.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Once upon a time we only had Hiroko. Be thankful we get any Japanese women at all! 

Kenzo Suzuki was bloody awful.

Am I always the first awake out of the Brit crew? :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hiroko... oy.

- Always the first of the Brit crew to wake up.

- Probably excited for 3 From Hell.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

3 From Hell is nothing but a cash grab from a fading film director. Its grossly unneeded. 

Might be shocked at me saying that. But Zombie lost his sparkle after the shit Halloween remakes and 31 and Lords of Salem being garbage. 

Can't believe he got Magenta from Rocky Horror to be in that pile of shit.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that Magenta was the best thing about that movie.

- Should know that I was more upset by the fact that Barbara Crampton was basically cut out of the movie. You see her for a second, then she's out of the picture.

- Only liked the first three Saw movies.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Made some changes to his/avi

* Sad that Halloween is over :mj2

* Apologized to zrc after voting for Nia and Tamina in the Least liked women rankings*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Figures how hard it is counting votes yet?

Halloween is over, Christmas shit on TV already. Santa can go fuck himself. 

Should know I just eliminated Peyton, Asuka, Kairi, Becky, Alexa and Sasha in the videogame with Sweet mama T.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Didn't you say that you already sold the videogame? :hmmm

* Apparently every festivity makes him sick, just like me

* Should know that Excell is really helpful for this kind of rankings, I already have the partial results*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> ** Didn't you say that you already sold the videogame? :hmmm
> 
> * Apparently every festivity makes him sick, just like me
> 
> * Should know that Excell is really helpful for this kind of rankings, I already have the partial results*


Ha cheater! Excel is for wankers who can't count... And Peyton Royce fans. 

Yes and got it back yesterday for £28 xD (sold it for 45).

I only have to see the coca cola commercial and I wanna punch Rudolph in the balls.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Makes profits on video game sales
Called Mordecay a wanker 
Won't be watching any coca cola commercials


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably doesn't have Coca Cola in his house

* Should know that I am not a wanker... all the time

* Only bought the premium membership to change his username*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The green just hurt my eyes :lmao 

Should I continue pummelling the Iiconics in 2k19? They've currently taken a leg drop, a superkick, a Samoan drop and tamina splash each. 

What's for lunch?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pissed that Christmas stuff is happening already
I feel your pain
They should wait until Thanksgiving is over first for fuck sakes


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Home Alone was on TV... In July!

The local Marks and Spencer's were selling Christmas trees... In August!

The shopping mall had their light switch on... In September.

My thoughts:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

zrc said:


> Home Alone was on TV... In July!
> 
> The local Marks and Spencer's were selling Christmas trees... In August!
> 
> The shopping mall had their light switch on... In September.


Proved that companies are greedy
That Christmas lost its original meaning
and that there is little hope at all.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Little ray of sunshine.

- Believes in the goodness of humanity. 

- Is practically a Disney princess.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is not a ray of sunshine
Owns Alice Cooper shirts
Should know no more mr nice guy is a great song


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Bed of Nails is my favourite. 

Always happy, its sickening. :lmao

Still confused by the Avis.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows Kenzo Suzuki was awful
He did have a good theme song tho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHi66Q3vlfo&t
Should know I'm not always happy :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** It's miserable like the rest of us

* Doesn't know how to post videos here :side:

* Or maybe just doesn't care*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I do know and post regularly in the currently listening thread
Should know I didn't want to stretch out my post... or I was lazy 
Should know the forum seems quite dead today, maybe some are hungover from Halloween


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I think I'm a ray of sunshine.

- Should know that I'm a jolly old(?) creep.

- Is not always happy.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thinks Im a Disney Princess
Don't know where he got that idea
Has strange views on me


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Said the word "strange."

- Reminds me of something...

- ...but should know that I can't put my finger on it...


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should know I'm ecstatic about Charlotte, Alexa & Carmella being rated higher than the overrated Becky Lynch in the PWI Top 100 women

Lovely, cool dude 

Wants the best for Asuka


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is going to Survivor Series
Should know I don't exactly envy him because WWE is 2018 is pretty terrible
Will undoubtedly be tired after sitting through all of that

Ninja'd me
Changed his avatar
From UK


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Got ninja'd

* Probably doesn't care about the PWI rankings

* Knows that 2018 WWE has been terrible for the most part*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is correct on all 3 things
Only appreciates Peyton reps
Doesn't care about crown jewel because his goddess won't be there


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks WWE in 2018 has been dreadful.

- Is he right?

- Should know that I enjoyed the first few months...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah we know why. Asuka actually won matches. :lmao.

May or may not be dining with Elvira this evening. 

Knows Butler was dreadful as the phantom.
@Mordecay;

I should be happy that the PWI ranked Nia Jax 8th. But frankly I couldn't give a fuck. Back in 2014 I uses to run a successful women's wrestling group on Facebook. Every year I did a Female 500! And y'know actually did my research unlike those cretins.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Making money off 2k19 :bjpenn
Breakfast Club member :hmm:
Gets judged by his dog :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Repped me some Kairi Sane. :mark :asuka










- Will need a better source than WrestleZone.

- Does not check Asuka's Twitter. :sadbecky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

My favourite Kairi fan :asuka
Has made some changes :hmm:
Didn't spend the whole of last night setting off fireworks :bunk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Lives near the coast

- Hoping Newcastle's form turns around. I hope so too.

- Has a thing for redheads


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

From either Norn Iron, Scotland or Wales :hmm:
Or I'm wrong again & isn't actually from the UK at all :lmao
Knows Redheads are GOAT :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Redheads have no souls. 

Irish. 

Loving Becky's push (enjoy it while you can).


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Loves beating up Peyton in 2k19 :lmao
Knows nationality is serious business over here :lol
Would probably mark the fuck out for a Nia/Tamina tag team managed by Victoria :sodone



zrc said:


> Irish.


:nah2


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

CJ said:


> Loves beating up Peyton in 2k19 :lmao
> Knows nationality is serious business over here
> Would probably mark the fuck out for a Nia/Tamina tag team managed by Victoria :sodone
> 
> ...


I've knocked out Becky a few times too. But that wasn't as satisfying. 

A Team of Black Widow, Sweet Mama T & Hungry Hippo? Holy shit I'd flood my basement!

Now knows I can't even remember where you're from.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows CJ gets offended if you call him Irish
Should know he only likes to be referred as from Northern Ireland
Knows Irish people are complicated souls :shrug


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows where I come from :benson
Was probably checking out that check out girl again :lmao
Keeping the A-Z thread on life support


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

NORTHERN IRISH

I met Finlay once, he was awesome.

Knows me too well.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has been closing some threads recently
Eats a lot of meat 
Probably spends a lot more time on his girls social medias so he can't criticise me :side:

Has met Finlay
Beats up many women on WWE 2k19
Member of the forum for 7 years


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Who's your current favourite Nostalgia? I'll be more than. Happy to superkick her in the game. :lmao 

Is a regular of this thread. 

A bud.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know it's Sonya
Feel free to beat her up  
She would probably like it because she's a lesbian


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Bullies my girl in this thread :sadbecky

* Also bullies her in the 2K games :mj2

* Likes to super kick her over Becky, probably because my girl is a better seller :grin2:

NOSTALGIA

* Ninja turtled me

* Thinks I only like Peyton reps

* A frequent here*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

zrc

Doesn't approve of Mordy using excel
Picking on everyone's faves in 2k19 :woah
Has met Finaly

Nostalgia

Loves fish
Loves this thread
Repped me some Isla :mark

Mordy

Needs a good pen & some paper
Will never be overtaken in the Peyton thread
Knows there's some other guy with a Peyton sig but I can't remember his name


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably agrees with the Meltzer ratings of Becky's match

* He would always rate her 5 stars

* Loves redheads










Close enough :grin2:*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Likes Sonya 

Tight with folks in here 

Funny

(Mord & CJ ninja'd me)


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Mella fan
Doesn't post in the Mella fan thread :hmm:
Becoming a thread regular


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should know I have posted in there 

Newcastle fan 

Knows Shearer chickened out of joining Man Utd 


CJ said:


> Mella fan
> Doesn't post in the Mella fan thread :hmm:
> Becoming a thread regular


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A blue cafu (whatever that is)
Has ventured to the sark underworld that is the WWE section.

Probably time for a dance break.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Has a basement :hmm:
Probably goes down there to dance :hmm:
And to avoid getting dirty looks from his dog :lol



ffsBlueCafu said:


> Should know I have posted in there


:nah2

https://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-fan-forum/2235521-mella-money-carmella-fan-thread.html


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Wants rid of Ashley 

Misses the Tyne Wear derby 

Enjoying Becky's run


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Carmella fan.

- Is unfamiliar with Mayu Iwatani. 

- Will soon be a Mayu mega fan. It is my will.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- New avatar

- New sig

- New quote


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Two words

- Per thing

- In post.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

EF

Loves Liverpool
Loves tattoos (even though he doesn't have any :hmm
Now knows one of my friends has a Liverpool crest on his calf :no:

Phantom

Probably still wearing his halloween costume :hmm:
Probably high on candy :hmm:
Trying to get everyone to like his faves (it's not working :lol)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

@PhantomoftheRing

- Has done

- The exact

- Same thing

Edit

@CJ

- Got ninja'd

- Wondering where I'm from :hmm

- Maybe my bio could provide a clue


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sourav Ganguly fan
May or may not be from India :hmm:
Will probably tell me I'm still wrong :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks that EF may be from India.

- Should know that I think he's from Latveria.

- Should know that we will have the answer soon enough... right?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

@CJ

- Knows cricket well enough

- Or googled Sourav Ganguly

- Now knows about the GOAT Ganguly

Edit

@PhantomoftheRing

- Thinks I'm fictional

- Should know we are all fictional

- Shed a tear when Kairi lost the Championship


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows I know more about Clea than I do about cricket :lmao
Knows I thought he was from the UK for the longest time :lol
Big fan of The Man :becky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has a friend who is a Red

- Would kick Mike Ashley in the face if possible

- Big fan of The Man and also a fan of her former best friend. Former :cry2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Saddened by the fact that The Man and lolcharlottewins are no longer besties. :sadbecky

- Feels the way I did when Clea divorced Doctor Strange. :sadbecky

- Still digging The Man's reign.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Will be watching Asuka at Survivor Series

- Will be watching her fight under Charlotte's captaincy :woo

- Would probably like it if Asuka and Miz formed a team on SmackDown


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Apparently is from India

* Apparently likes cricket

* SHould know that the best captain(s) for the SD womens team for Survivor Series would be the IIconics, because 2 heads think better than one :grin2:*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Will always love Fergie 

Hates Man City

Has nightmares about the 6-1 at Old Trafford


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Friend of the world, enemy of Becky Lynch.

- Also not keen on Sasha.

- Loves him some Carmella.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Quoting Robert Bloch

* Probably knows that i had to google that

* Has a new avi with a wrestler I don't know*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I got excited when I read the first one. :mark

- Then I read the second one. :sadbecky

- Should know that the wrestler is Hikaru Shida.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has the heart of a small boy

- New avatar again

- Loves Kairi Sane a lot


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Looking forward to next game

Excited about prospects for Pool

Loves Klopp


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Annoyed Phantom earlier by mentioning Shayna vs Kairi

- Dislikes Brendan Rodgers

- Looking to get back to winning ways


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks that the Phantom got annoyed.

- Should know that the Phantom is the one who does the annoying.

- Asuka. :asuka


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Was triggered by moi in another thread

Hates Shayna 3:16 

Curses Shayna for humiliating Kairi


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

@PhantomoftheRing

- Doesn't get annoyed apparently

- I know of a particular GIF or image from WM 34 that would annoy him

- He knows what I'm talking about

Edit

@ffsBlueCafu

- Ninja

- Interested in Rollins vs Ambrose feud

- Also knows what I'm referencing from WM 34 :woo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that the gif does not annoy me... It enrages me. 

- Will be destroyed if he posts it.

- Still thinks I'm a dude.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Aww poor little Asuka losing in ten minutes at Wrestlemania?

The undefeated streak was overrated.

Asuka killed the NXT women's division. And its never recovered.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :thelist

-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yay I made a list.

Should know I just created Hiroyo on 2k19... So Tamina can superkick her. 

Can't end what was ended decades ago :lmao


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Zrc 

Funny asf 

Loves Mama T

In 2k thread 

Phantom 

Should know I have that gif from WM 34

Will end emerald fire 

Still raging over tap out


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Made a list!!! :mark :woo 

- Using his game to commit blasphemy.










- Still made Hiroyo tho... I guess I'll allow it.










Blue:

- Ninja'd me.

- Also made a list!!!!!!!!!! :mark :woo

:thelist

- Should know that I'm actually "raging" at these terrible new Doctor Strange comics right now.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Thinks I'm funny.

I'm Not sure what Blue Cafu even means. 

Likely to become a thread regular. Welcome to the League of Extraordinary Weirdness.


@Phantom

Ninja Turtled me like a boss.

Also got ninja turtled himself.

Should know I've used 60 create slots for women :lmao

What's up with the new Dr Strange comics? Is Postman Pat not in them?


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should know Blue Cafu is James Tavernier's nickname (Google him)

Is hilarious

Lord & owner of 2k thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc said:


> What's up with the new Dr Strange comics? Is Postman Pat not in them?


Strange is creepy in a bad way, Clea is his unpleasant ex-wife, the stories aren't weird enough, and there's hardly any fun to be had. 

But Postman Pat is still in 'em.


- Should know that I did google Tavernier because of him.

- Has become... one of us regulars. 










- Loves Shayna.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sounds like the makers of Dr. strange have been watching EastEnders. 

Counting down the days until Halloween 2019. 

Ventures out to other sections every now and then. And starts threads about joshi wrestlers.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Is like the only Tamina mark on here lol
Been here 7 years now
Whored out on rep


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Super mod
I remember when he was a regular member
Was a big CM Punk fan back in the day


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Just received some rep from me, just because I can. 

- Loves traveling. 

- Is a regular in this thread lately.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Loving heel Dean

Wants him to beat Seth's brains in 

Will mark out like crazy if Dean wins the title


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Probably didn't appreciate Becky beating Charlotte clean at Evolution? 

- Probably wants Seth to win the feud against Dean. 

- Thinks Christina Aguilera is the greatest. :rockwut


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is firmly on Dean's side

- Is against the idea of my dream feud :lol

- Wants Lashley and Lio to win the tag team titles only for KO and Sami to win it from them


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should know I didn't mind the result 

Should know I just want them to tear it up 

Understatement of the year 

(I was ninja'd by emerald fire)


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

@emerald-fire

- Will mark out for AJ Styles vs Randy Orton feud :ambrose4

- Was definitely enjoying the Charlotte and Becky feud. :becky

- I'm not sure, but I think he is a Drew McIntyre fan, I approve that. :trips5


@ffsBlueCafu

- Is a soccer fan, I think. Could be wrong. 

- Was ninja'd by another soccer fan. 

- Has a weird nickname. :bryan2


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should know I think Drew is awesome and I'm a fan

- Agrees with me that Drew should be made the top guy on Raw

- Marks out whenever Braun Strowman eats a Claymore Kick


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Dean enthusiast 

Marked out when Dean won the belt 

Has Dean's theme on 24/7

(Emerald Fire ninja'd me AGAIN)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got ninja'd again

- Experienced deja vu

- Will be watching LWS match from Evolution once again sometime


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

@emerald-fire

- Finally confirmed that he is a Drew fan wens3

- Is a Liverpool supporter :firmino

- Should know I hope Liverpool beats everyones ass this season. :mane


@ffsBlueCafu

- Was ninja'd 2 times in a row :lmao 

- Should know that I do both he and emerald-fire in my posts, because I can't possibly get ninja'd. I'm unninjable. 

- Probably starting to think I have a weird obsession with Dean :hmm:


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Loves Drew (As I do) 

In Russia 

Adores his idol loyally


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Got turtles of the ninja twice. 

Won't be watching Crown Jewel if he has a braincell. 

Enjoys FOOTBALL. only wankers call it soccer.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

@ffsBlueCafu

- Another Drew McIntyre supporter :trips5 

- Finally managed to not get ninja'd. 

- Is going to enjoy the possible epicness of Ambrose vs Rollins.


@zrc 

- Thinks I have no braincells , since I'm going to watch shitty Crown Jewel :surprise: (in truth, I just like to experience the show live, and I usually don't get to do that since my country is on the other side of the globe). 

- Thinks I'm a wanker, since I just called football - soccer :angle (in truth, we here call it football too, but since it's a USA forum, I thought it would be better calling it soccer, since... you know, USA has it's own football). 

- His nickname is one of the biggest mysteries on this forum.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ambrose fan








McIntyre fan








From Russia


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

@RBrooks

- We have a lot of common favorites on Raw (Drew, Sami and Dean) but it's the complete opposite case on SmackDown :lmao

- Watching Crown Jewel live

- Will probably be tired because there are ELEVEN matches on the card

Edit

@Nostalgia

- Expert ninja

- Is a cornerstone of the A to Z Place Names thread

- Posted 3 GIFs in the above post


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

RBrooks said:


> @ffsBlueCafu
> 
> - Another Drew McIntyre supporter :trips5
> 
> ...


My nickname isn't a mystery and has been discussed at length in this very thread. 



emerald-fire said:


> @RBrooks
> 
> - We have a lot of common favorites on Raw (Drew, Sami and Dean) but it's the complete opposite case on SmackDown :lmao
> 
> ...


A mate.

Gets ninja turtled.

As do we all.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows football should never be called soccer

- Has a funny nickname for Tamina

- Quoted me


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Thinks Batista isn't over or under rated.

Finds it funny I call my woman Sweet Mama T.

Maybe gets amused when I rag on Mordecay.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know it's always humorous when you rag on Mordecay 
Whored out on rep 
14,470 posts


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

@emerald-fire 

- Is also Sami Zayn guy! 









- Should know I used to like Orton, for some reason. :vince6

- Also gets ninja'd, because he doesn't understand THE SECRET of naming things about ALL the above posters. 



@Nostalgia

- Found a gif of a botch move from Drew. It's actually Roodes fault. 

- Come to think of it, this can be a sarcastic remark of me being a fan of Drew by pointing out his flaws. :hmm: 

- Should know I almost hope that Braun match is the opener, so I could go to sleep then :braun


@zrc

- Seems like he just bought 2k19 again. 

- Gets prepared for all the new bugs coming out. "Bugs 1.02" to be exact. 

- Should know that I'm searching this thread rapidly right now to find an answer of a mystery. 

--- 
WHEW!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah I got it again (and made extra cash on top lol)

Should've just asked. zrc stands for zhaan rygel and chiana. My favourite characters from Farscape.

Who's your favourite female?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

More active in this thread than Phantom lately 
Fan of Farscape (had to Google, never heard of it before :argh
His birthday is in March



RBrooks said:


> - Found a gif of a botch move from Drew. It's actually Roodes fault.


Still impressive for a man of his size to do that.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

@zrc

- Should know that I just tricked him into revealing the mystery :eva

- Should know that I kinda like a lot of girls in wrestling, don't have a clear all time favorite. Currently, I think Shayna is cool. 

- Bought a game 2 times and I can't even buy it 1 time. :vince7


@Nostalgia

- Should know that Phantom is just probably asleep right now. :sleep

- I wonder if he likes Life is Strange games? 

- Has been a regular here lately.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

RBrooks said:


> @zrc
> 
> - Should know that I just tricked him into revealing the mystery :eva
> 
> ...


I will now take great pleasure in kicking Shayna Baszlers ass with Sweet Mama T.

I'm sure you'll buy the game when it's like £20 and the DLC is half price.

Will watch Crown Jewel.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Farscape fan.

- Loves his Sweet Mama T.

- And his Hungry Hippo.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Changed his avatar again
Loves Francoise Hardy
Would listen to her play the guitar


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Loves the song Thunderstruck

- Probably not interested in Crown Jewel

- Regular in the Games section


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:


Françoise... :banderas



- Has no tolerance for most smilies

- Loves this one tho. :cool2

- Has a birthday coming up in 16 days.


EF:

- Ninja'd me.

- Hates soccer.

- Loves football.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is remembering my birth date
I expect a happy birthday on the day then :cool2
Should know that football fans get triggered if you call it soccer but I'm not one so it doesn't bother me :shrug


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Attending Survivor Series

- Will take an Asuka poster

- Attending Takeover too?

Edit

Nostalgia

- Expert ninja

- Birthday coming soon

- Has over 8000 posts


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I was going to rep you but got the: ''you have given too much reputation in the past 24 hours'' message.
A regular in the Randy Orton fan thread
Should know I have one post in that thread but not in fan threads of guys I'm actually a fan of. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Fellow non-sports fan.










- May or may not receive birthday wishes from the Phantom.

- If he wants blood, he's got it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- I think he's in the UK or thereabouts so it's mid afternoon for him?
- Changed his av to another pretty lady (or the same one, I can't tell?)
- Will likely be on 8k posts for awhile lol

EDIT: PHANTOM!!!

- Massive ninja
- Posts so many gifs I can't keep up
- His av didn't load for me for some reason


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I've had this avatar for a little over a week now and it is the same girl 
Should know I don't change my avatar nearly as much as Phantom 
Is correct about me being located in the UK, but more specifically I live in England


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

AG:

- Was ninja'd. (Sorry.)

- Has met the greatest person on the planet.

- Has all of the wrestling shirts.

NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Knows that I change my avatar a lot.

- Should know that I may keep this one for a bit.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ninja Turtles everywhere! 

A bud.

This three things lark is getting rather repetitive. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is trapped here with us.

- Should know that I'm going to start using this thread to post Françoise Hardy pictures and/or songs.

-


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Isn't against traps
May be a fan of black and white photography
Considering he is going to Survivor Series he would agree that Asuka NEEDS to be on the card


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is right about my love of black-and-white photography. Dabbles in it.

- Damn right about Asuka.

-


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Is weird 

Should know I have a certain gif from WrestleMania 

Will end Emerald Fire


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Just realised Survivor Series in on my birthday
The last time Survivor Series was on my birthday was in 2012 when the Shield debuted :mark: and I watched it live 
Should know I won't be watching this one live as I haven't watched a PPV live since 2014


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I'll have a cupcake in his honor at SS.

- Only watches the highlights. I've been doing the same for the last few months.

-


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has been making a wise decision regarding the WWE product
Is only naming two things now and posting a pic 
I can do the same


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is playing my game, baby.

- Has been able to find Zevia in the UK?

-


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I have not 
Even Americanfizz which is a website that imports American drinks and candy that I've used in the past doesn't have it :lol 
Though I rarely ever drink soda and only tend to drink energy drinks but I'm sure you know that :cool2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Orders American candy and drinks online. I do the same for Japanese candy and drinks. 

- His favorite wrestler is...

- Only pays attention to WWE?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

- I did it once last year before Christmas to order a few Monster energy drinks that were not available in the UK, then a few months later they introduced one of them to the UK - Monster Energy Ultra Violet. 

- All time it's Christian. Current favourite is Elias, but given his pointless face turn and fear he'll now turn into a comedy jobber I'm concerned. My second favourite is Samoa Joe but he is injury prone... I never have luck with my favourites, both past and present. 

- Should know aside from watching TNA for about 5 years when it was still watchable (2004-2009) I've only watched WWE.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Favourite male wrestler: Elias

* Favourite female wrestler: Sonya Deville

* Since we are doing the "Name 2 things and post a pic" because he ran out of things to say about the usual suspects here, here it starts the Peyton spam :grin2:

:







*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Posted a cool pic 

Friendly 

Loves Christian

(Mord ninja'd me)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Football fan

* Should know that, while I posted that I am a Manchester United fan, I probably haven't watched a game from them in 10 years :lol

* 







*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

- Knows the Smackdown booking of women has been bad 

- Should know I follow Sonya on Instagram and not Peyton 

- Should know that 10 years ago when I was in high school I was an Arsenal fan :shrug but I was never really into football. All my friends were though so it was more of a fitting in thing.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Playing my game.

- Should know that I was out, but...

-









NO:

- Ninja'd me

- Digs Sonya. I think she's pretty good.

-


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Owns records
Owns Asuka masks
With how much he loves things from the past he should have my username


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- He's a bit mysterious.

- We should switch names.

- Last one.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably has not been to the top of Eiffel Tower 
Should know I did when I was 11 years old on a school trip 
Most certainly did not get lost from his group and badly sunburnt in Disneyland


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Drinks Energy drinks
Must be wired most of time
Follows Sonya on Instagram


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- Is right that I haven't been to the top of Eiffel Tower.

- But should know that I have been to Paris.

- Correct about that last one.

Virus:

- Ninja'd me.

- Loves cats and dogs.

- Red Hood fan.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Posting cool pics 

Unhappy about Asuka not winning battle royal 

Still butthurt over Asuka tapping out like a jobber to the Queen


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I'm still butthurt about the worst moment in wrestling history.

- I'm also butthurt about this:










- Knows that I get butthurt often.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has called Kairi a "literal angel"

* He is not far from the truth, she is so pure :zayn3

* Also, Kairi is so IIconic :grin2:*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044708464973533184


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Kairi is a shining beacon of hope for humanity.










- Happy that Kairi is supporting his girls.

- Knows that Asuka probably doesn't own an IIconics shirt.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that the IIconics and Asuka have a particular relationship


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045079964566122498

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045152026491940865
* A very special kind of relationship










* Should know that's one of the reeasons I love Kairi and I am indifferent towards Asuka :grin2:*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should know I'm ecstatic over Brock winning the title again #AllHailBrock 

Loves Peyton to death

Ninja specialist


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Disappoints me that he likes Brock :lol
- From the UK, so it's around 12:30am where he is
- Probably didn't like that I said I preferred Britney over Christina


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Watched WWE; Blood Money 2.0.

Didn't like seeing Seth lose to Dolph.

Would have hated seeing Seth lose to Shane...*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows Miz deserved better

- Rocking a Lita avatar

- Colored text


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks the Miz is AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAcceptable 

- Loves Becky and Charlotte

- Have an Asuka and Kairi picture.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Ran out 

Of things 

To say


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Wrong. I think The Miz is awesome.

- Believes Kairi is an angel

- Should know at Evolution, she was a fallen angel

Edit

ffsBlueCafu

- Glad Brock won

- Not fond of Braun

- Is glad Seth didn't reach the final to lose to Shane


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thinks Miz is Awesome
Will be watching the Marine 6?
Has a very blue avatar


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Yeah, I'll watch Marine 6. Miz, Becky and Shawn are all my favorites.

- Victoria Justice fan

- Doesn't like Supergirl TV show


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Worships his front 3

Hopes to knock City down a few pegs

Has nightmares about Palace 3-3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

EF said:


> - Should know at Evolution, she was a fallen angel













- Loves his comic book women.

- Big DC guy.

- Knows that I just got ninja'd... right?

EDIT:

Right

Blue:

- Ninja'd me 

- Loves Brock.

- Prefers Beasts to Monsters.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

ffsBlueCafu

- Reminding me of some of the lowest moments in life

- Is entertained by our front 3

- Wants to do the same thing to Celtic. Knock them down a few pegs.

Edit

Phantom

- Knew he was going to ninja me

- Probably didn't watch Crown Jewel

- Knows it was terrible if he did


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I see you lurking! You know who are! I know you're gonna ninja me!

- Was mean to Kairi. :sadbecky

- Should know that it's cute when I'm mean to Charlotte.

- Is right... I didn't watch Crown Jewel.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Sees someone lurking

- I see them too

- They know who they are


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should know Brock winning is best for business

Adores Kairi 

Has a Shayna voodoo doll


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Sad that people isn't visiting his Hiroyo thread :sadbecky

* Should know that he shouldn't give up, it took me like 2 years to make Peyton somewhat popular on the forum

* Should know that it probably helped that she is one of the hottest women alive

CAFU

* Ninja'd me

* Ran out of things to say

* Becoming a regular here

EMERALD

* Also ninja turtled me

* Probably looking forward to Orton/AJ match since Aj has run through every other credible foe he's had on the SD roster

* Another regular here*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blue:

- Is my exact opposite. Still love ya.

- Probably looks like me with a beard.

- Probably didn't know that I actually do collect voodoo dolls.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Is correct.

- Thinks that I should never give up.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should know I'm clean shaven 

Everywhere at once 

Loves Asuka & Kairi Sane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that is what my evil twin would want me to believe. 

- Probably did a happy dance after Crown Jewel.

- Like this:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has an evil twin

* Since he is evil he probably is a fan of the IIconics

* April 8th 2018 was one of lowest moments in his life as a wrestling fan*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blue, do you like the IIconics?


- Will soon have an answer.

- Referenced the Dark Day.

- Should know that I did see someone with an IIconics shirt at the last con I went to. :mark


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Seems paranoid about being ninja'd


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Didn't ninja me.

- But he will!

- It's not paranoia if it's true!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Says he's not paranoid though
Which is what a paranoid person would say


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should know I do like the IIconics

Gets ninja'd a lot 

Nightmares over WM 34


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Virus:

- Is definitely out to get me.

- Knows that Birds of Prey will make Phantom very sad. :sadbecky

-









Blue:

- Ninja'd me!!!

- SEE!!!?!?!? I'M NOT INSANE!!!!

- IIconics fan.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Got liked for SG pic
Will be sad about Birds of Prey movie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I shouldn't be dreading a Mary Elizabeth Winstead/Harley Quinn movie. 

- Knows that Harley shouldn't be the star of a Birds of Prey movie.

- Knows that's coming from a massive Harley mark.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably waiting to see anyone respond

* Also hoping for new people to become frequents here

* And to teach them about Clea, MEW and Francoise Hardy*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I like you guys.

- Should know that new posters might not tolerate my jive. 

- Still has much to learn about Clea and Hardy.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Thinks he might scare away new posters to this thread :lol
- Always posts questions in those threads that I don't know anything about
- Always has a comic book scene in his sig


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Used to post in purple here

* Probably "very happy" to see that Brock is the champion again :eyeroll

* Never responded if any of her 97 t-shirts is IIconic, which makes me think that neither is :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wants to see the IIconics carry Becky to a great match.

- Would definitely watch Total IIconics.


- Should know that I have seen one man with an IIconics shirt in real life... someone else cares. roud


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

zrc said:


> I will now take great pleasure in kicking Shayna Baszlers ass with Sweet Mama T.


:bahgawd

@PhantomoftheRing

- Is always the last to post here when I log on this forum. 

- Becky and Asuka supporter, which we have in common. 

- Probably would book Dc Strange and Clea as tag team champions.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

@RBrooks;

Didn't like Brock winning the belt.
Probably hated the world cup finals.
Should hate anything that ends with a McMahon winning.

(You didn't ninja me)
@PhantomoftheRing;


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

@zrc;

- Posted 3 pics to frustrate Phantom. 

- Should know that Shane is currently my most hated McMahon. Even more than Vince and Stephanie. Although I SHOULD hate Vince more, given his goddamn decisions. 

- Should know that last night I truly knew the frustration of staying up late and wasting a friday night огые to watch somebody spit in your face. That honor goes to Vince.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Everyone is probably asleep :lmao

Should know I eliminated 28 folks in a Rumble with Sweet Mama T.

Hates Shane OMac


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Fellow non premium
- One of very few Tamina fans
- Is also very handsome


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know Tamina has many fans... They just don't frequent this forum. 

Hasn't been as active as he usually is in the thread.

Don't see you really post anywhere else.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Must be loving having Tamina back on TV.

Would love to see Nia dethrone Ronda.

Is whored out on rep.*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes sweet mama T is back on the box.

No I don't want Nia to beat Ronda, nor will she. 

Only thing I want is sweet Mama T and my Hungry Hippo to team up.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Already planning December rankings

* Likes to use Sweet Mama T to bully everyone's favourites in Battle royals

* Likes to bully the IIconics the most :sadbecky*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

December's rankings are already done. Barring anyone who returns or gets signed between now and December 1st. 

I do enjoy superkicking everybody. 

Peyton is always where you like her most. On her back, waiting to be pinned.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Could probably simulate better booking in 2K19 than WWE made at Crown Jewel.
- Knows even watching the highlights for Crown Jewel isn't worth it. :hglol
- Really likes Daffney?









Edit:

-








-








-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get back to me when she wins a belt at Wrestlemania 



The Fourth Wall said:


> - Could probably simulate better booking in 2K19 than WWE made at Crown Jewel.
> - Knows even watching the highlights for Crown Jewel isn't worth it. :hglol
> - Really likes Daffney?
> 
> ...


I haven't seen any of Crown Jewel. The results were enough. I wouldn't book Crown Jewel on 2k19, so its better by default. 

I.fucking love Daffney! Shame the E didn't use her when they had her signed. 

Should know I think today is going really fucking slow.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- Got ninja'd. (Sorry.)

- One of those is applicable to me.

- Had a happy-ish UK Halloween?

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- My Baron Mordo.

- Like Mordo, he thinks Strange is dumb.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Elvira's cuck. 

Keeps getting ninja turtled. 

Will vote for Asuka for SD Female of the Year.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Damn right about me voting for Asuka!

- Knows that the fact that Asuka hasn't done anything of importance on SmackDown doesn't matter.

- Can just go ahead and count my vote now.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should know I'm happy my team won today

Still teased about WrestleMania 34

Despises Shayna 3:16


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has Christina avatar
She is wearing a naval hat for some reason
Vanishes for lengths at a time


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blue:

- His team won! Excellent! :mark :woo :dance

- Should know that I actually think Shayna is a great heel... but she's not Kairi, the purest human being.










- Thinks Shayna is the new Austin... what about your beloved Becky?

Virus:

- Ninja'd me.

- Thinks WWE is straight jive.

-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Was ninja'd again
Needs to stop being so impulsive when he posts
Gif machine


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I will continue to be impulsive here. This thread is for giggles... who cares if I get ninja'd?

- Wants me to put more thought into this thread. :no

-


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Was ninja'd, again
- Had a makeover
- Missed their rival


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I have many rivals now.

- It's his birthday!!!! :mark :woo :clap :dance :asuka

- Not his deathday?


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

virus21 said:


> Has Christina avatar
> She is wearing a naval hat for some reason
> Vanishes for lengths at a time


(Off topic, she's wearing a naval hat because it's from the Candyman video)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Only wrote one thing.

- Might edit his post.

- Gave us a nifty Christina fact.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Only wrote one thing.
> 
> - Might edit his post.
> 
> - Gave us a nifty Christina fact.


I was explaining something to Virus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Posted one thing.

- Was explaining something to Virus.

- Digs the IIconics


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that Kairi is really pure

* But also knows that she can be naughty :book


















* Probably upset at the posts from zrc earlier today*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Posted pics of Kairi in bikini
Should post more pics of hot asian women
Username makes him sound like a cult leader


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I am not really into hot asian women like Karl Anderson

* Probably knows that I am more into hot aussie women :grin2:

* Wouldn't participate in No Nut November*


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- New avy
- Fail NNN
- Didn't wish me a HB


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Makes the Grade

Doesn't post much.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*MTG

* Wants me to wish him Happy birthday

*









* Should know that his birthday is exactly one week before that the only birthday I care about besides the ones in my family :grin2:

ZRC

* Ninja'd turtled me

* Is gonna give Sweet Mama T all the titles in 2k19

* Doesn't expect to see Nia beating Ronda at TLC*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Just got ninja'd by me.

Just defeated Peyton Royce in 24 Seconds with Sweet Mama T.

Should know Peyton will likely spend even less time in the real rumble in January.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay:
Likes the aussie girls
Won't post pics of hot asian women, so I will









zrc:
Ninja'd me
Mocks Peyton fans
Kind of evil


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Will be supplying the pictures of hot Asian women.

- Should know that I will join him later.

- Will post Asuka pics?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*VIRUS

* Into hot asian women

* Maybe he is Karl Anderson

* Two Sweet me bro










PHANTOM

* Also into hot asian women

* Will be posting pics

* Should know that Kairi is one of the few asian women I find attractive*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I'm not Karl Anderson.

- That's ridiculous.

- How can I be Karl Anderson when I'm clearly Aubrey Plaza? Think!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I was thinking that Virus is Karl Anderson, not you Phantom

* Apparently is Aubrey Plaza

* No wonder has so many gifs of herself*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nah I'm Karl Anderson. I got the abs xD

Should know I'm watching Guardians of the Galaxy 2 for the first time. 

Not as good as the first.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Knows that I'm great.

- Knows that I dig pictures of myself.

- Fellow Kairi nut.

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Watching GOTGV2.

- Doesn't like it as much as the first one.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Keeps changing avatar

Funny character

Wants to marry Kairi


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Probably happy that :Brock is Champion.
- Might be looking forward to Brock vs. AJ II at Survivor Series.








- Knows that I'd marry Anna.


----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

- Seems to have a new avatar
- Is a bit upset with Crown Jewel results
- Should know that so am I, and it's quite unfortunate


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Loves Dean

Seth

Pantera


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Been posting more
- Wasn't ninja'd
- Online


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

He is 25 today :hb
Should know that makes him the same as age as me
Though my birthday is later this month so I don't have many days left as a 25 year old :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Also younger than me :fuckthis

* Has his birthday the same day than Survivor Series

* Has been out of the thread for a bit, now is back*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

One of the prawn sandwich brigade 

Peyton lover 

Tolerates Billie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Regular now.

- Is my evil twin.

- Which means "he" looks like Aubrey Plaza.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Loves Francoise Hardy

- Thinks Tom Hardy is alright

- Dislikes Jeff Hardy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Was happy with Ziggler going over Angle
Not happy that Ziggler lost to Shane McMahon
Would agree that Crown Jewel had some WOAT booking decisions


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Thinks they should have won earlier

Kisses pictures of Klopp

Watches Istanbul 05 every day

Nostalgia ninja'd me


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Didn't name things about Nostalgia
- Is not my rival
- But is a "twin of someone else


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Birthday today

- Turned 25

- Is older than me


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is younger than me
Is a bit of a mystery 
Should know we are both tied at 373 posts in this thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is older than me?

- Enjoyed my performance in Ingrid Goes West?

- Excited about Ken being added to the Smash roster?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has started his countdown for Halloween in 2019! :mark:
- Changed his avatar & signature since I was last on.
- Is now campaigning for Francoise Hardy instead of Clea.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

That Anna avatar is weird 
Hasn't post here much today
Is also counting down to next years Halloween


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> - Is now campaigning for Francoise Hardy instead of Clea.


Why not both?

P.S. We should totally hang.











- Posts political stuff. 

- But mostly posts girls.

- Not big on the wrestling these days.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Posting women from the 50's-60's in that who's better looking thread

* Wants to hang out with TFW

* Will probably reach 1k posts... if WWE starts doing something with Asuka :mj2*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Used :mj2 after that Asuka bit...

-









- As Aubrey Plaza, I can confirm that the gif is accurate.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Might let me post Home Alone gifs now.










- Doesn't rate Christmas as highly as Halloween.










- Has Aubrey Plaza gifs for every situation like I do with Anna (myself :side


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is now allowed to post Home Alone gifs. Go nuts.

- Should know that I do love me some Christmas.










- Knows that we sure do post a lot of gifs of ourselves.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has a really morbid Dr Strange comic panel
Odd considering he likes the character
Claims to be a lower tier actress


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Just called me a "lower tier actress."

-









(Not really.)

- Doesn't appreciate my brilliant deadpan delivery.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Upset at the truth that Plaza isn't the big name
Shouldn't be, since most so called big name projects suck anyway
Being deadpan doesn't work well online


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks everything is terrible.

- Is probably Daria.

- Probably hated Daria.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't hate everything
I Never watch Daria
Im not Daria


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Does not think G1 is the GOAT Transformers.

- Probably owns a lot of Transformers toys.

- Probably loves G.I. Joe.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I do own some Transformer toys
Never was big in GI Joe
I have been talking about myself in this thread when I shouldn't


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has been talking about himself... which is fine.

- Giving us new info for future posts.

- Was never a big G.I. Joe fan.

See?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Makes a fair point
Now knows things
Now takes payment in Home Alone gifs


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wants to remain private

* May give Supergirl's new season a watch

* Only thing I know about him is that he is fan of Supergirl... and likes some Peyton posts :grin2:*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I have left much info on myself in the board, you must search
Might watch, though I am confident that the writers will screw it up
Number 1 Peyton fan


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Loves Mega Man X
- Or at least likes that quote
- Post count puts mine to shame


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Celebrated his Birthday today. :thumbsup
- Fellow Scorpio. :JLC3
- Knows his post count will never rise above 1k. :lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mocks those with low post count
Is a Scorpio
Lives and breaths Anna Kendrick


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** No faith in the Supergirl writers

* Isn't wrong about not having faith in them

* Wondering that, if he lives until the 22nd century. he will change his username to virus22 :hmmm*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

If you watched that show, would you have faith in them.
I probably would not change my name. Mostly because I doubt I would live that long.
Nor would I want to


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Strange little soul 

Weird username

Lives in here


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*VIRUS

* Doesn't plan to live long

* Knows that Supergirl writers suck

* Only knows me as "the Peyton fan"

CAFU

* Starting to live here as well

* Fellow IIconics fan :yay

* Should pay a visit to any of the Peyton threads I basically run by myself :grin2:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is the Peyton fan.

- Probably has other interests.

- But he's just the Peyton fan here.


Love,

The Clea/Asuka fan.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Probably watched the animated Dr Strange movie
Also the Dr Strange episode of Spider-Man: The Animated Series
And the time he showed up in the Hulk's cartoon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I have seen all of Strange's cartoon appearances.

- Including that X-Men cameo with Clea.

- Has probably done the same with Supergirl.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Has probably done the same with Supergirl.


Not wrong.
Almost all of them were damn good
Would rather watch them than CW Supergirl


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that DC has produced some damn good cartoons over the years.

- Should know that Strange has never been in a truly great cartoon... unless you count X-Men.

- Knows that the Arrowverse is as lame as the DCAU is exceptional.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Knows that DC has produced some damn good cartoons over the years.
> 
> - Should know that Strange has never been in a truly great cartoon... unless you count X-Men.
> 
> - Knows that the Arrowverse is as lame as the DCAU is exceptional.


Hey now, Spider-Man: TAS was decent
I mean it was no Batman:TAS, but it had its charms
It was at least better than the 90s Avengers cartoon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The Spider-Man cartoon was decent. I did love the Strange episode back in the day. It was the first time I saw my boy in motion. 

- The 1990s Avengers cartoon was pretty meh.

- Should know that the Strange animated movie was forgettable... but I did mark out when Clea was mentioned at the end. :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Thinks Lost is overrated

:thelist

- Likes Maggie Rhee and The Governor. Okay, you unmade the list.

- Finds Kari Sane sweet


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Posts a lot in the celeb women thread


Thinks Corbin is alright.

Should know I thought Lost was steaming camel crap.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Likes Daffney

- Victoria fan

- Joined WF 7 years ago this month


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Knows that Lost is the opposite of groovy.

- Daffney fan. roud 

- Does not care for Paige.

EF:

- Ninja'd me. 

- Loves Lost.

- Should know that I did think that the Becky-Charlotte LWS match was pretty boss.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Only cartoon I truly loved as a kid.










Hates Asuka losing.










The Miz was a worse Phantom than Butler.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that the best Phantom was Rick Rude.










- Loved the X-Men cartoon.

- Should know that my favorites were Jubilee and Gambit.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

My favourites and (still are) Gambit and Storm. 

I bought the boxset when it was released. You don't think as a child about jean greys orgasm noises as if she were gangbanged in a Brazzers video. 

Loves the Kairi and Asuka. Almost as much as I love Sweet Mama T and my Hungry Hippo... Almost.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that the Phantom is too tired for words right now.

-









-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- When words fail, GIFs speak

- Will be haunting Staples Center in a few weeks

- Will pop when Asuka's music hits


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- Becky and/or Charlotte fan
- AJ Styles fan :mark:
- is whored out on rep


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fan of DDP

Been here 15 years next August. 

Not a thread regular.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has been posting about WWE 2k19
Has not been arguing with indy marks
Is not cranky from not sleeping last night


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I fell asleep mega early lol. 

Come on here to ninja folks all day. 

Isn't playing 2k19.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I sleep between 10 and 11 every day, sometimes as early as 9:30. Last night I just felt wired and was dealing with some back pain and couldn't sleep
Should know I'm going to try and cut down on the caffeine 
Should know that Sundays are usually boring as hell


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Will be voting in December (hopefully)

Hands off the coffee!

Should know I was asleep by 9 :lmao

*Hope your back is feeling OK today.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Apparently slept early last night

* IIconics n1 bully, besides WWE and Asuka

* Tells the hard truth about their booking/future :mj2*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is up very early in his timezone 
Sent him a rep that is not Peyton 
Because I'm sure he gets too much Peyton


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sent me a message that I haven't replied to yet 
Uses invisible mode








Knows Newcastle finally managed to get a win :yay


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is also missing @Chief of the Lynch Mob ; :sadbecky
- Might be a part of the Sunday Dinner crew today. :hmm
- Knows Invisible Mode is for scared cowards. hno SHOW YOURSELVES!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know that my dad told me Norwich won yesterday
But I wasn't aware Newcastle got a win :shrug 
Should know all the cool cats are invisible

Ninja'd me with annoying gifs 
Should know I've got nothing to hide 
Should know that muesli tastes like crap and was a poor choice from me today :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wants to remain invisible

* Maybe he wants to be the new Phantom :hmmm

* Should know that, after seeing that I have close to 1500 posts in the Peyton thread, one thing is for sure: There is NEVER too much Peyton :grin2:*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Is now aware Newcastle finally got a win :yay
Thinks Sunday Diner is overrated :no:
Claims he has nothing to hide :hmm: Must be hiding something :hmm:

Mordy

Also now aware Newcastle finally got a win :yay
Knows Phantom's to blame for me calling him Mordy
Wants to become Mr Peyton Royce :lol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know that photo of Peyton is alluring
Should know that's probably the best photo I've seen of Peyton tbh 
Should know that writing in green text is more annoying than being invisible

Should know with the things I openly talk about I have nothing to hide :lol 
Was the last person to rep me (Y) 
Should know I've discovered more photos so expect less Leanna/Becky/Isla reps :cool2


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Where's Chief of the Lynch Mob gone?

I'm running out of shit to say about Nostalgia.

Will probably get ninja turtled.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

A better question would be where did Tyrion go in this thread 
Should know I got the ''should know'' thing from him and it's caught on in this thread 
I don't think I interacted with Lynch mob like ever :shrug


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Would probably agree that this Peyton photoshoot was GOAT. 


























* Should know that, sadly, there are only like 7 pics released :mj2

* Has never interacted with Becky's n2 fan in the forum behind CJ GOAT*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Now it makes sense why you were lurking so long in this thread, had to get the photos in the post :lol
Knows he is only Mr Peyton in his dreams 
Would pass up any Peruvian woman for the chance to be with Peyton


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I wasn't lurking, but it takes forever to post in desktop version from the tablet

* Should know that I was one of the frequent posters here, before the regulars left and me and Making the Grade were the only ones remaining and the thread died for months.

* Most likely has realized that this thread is addictive :lol*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- WF's most famous Peyton fan

- Made the majority of posts in the Peyton fan thread

- Probably thinks the Iconic Duo was a better name than the IIconics


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Thinks Nak is beating Seth (he isn't).

Thinks the reports of no SS match are false (they are)

Knows i rarely quote now (I don't).


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Would :mark: if Sweet Mama T, Hungry Hippo and whatever the nickname he uses for Victoria ever team up

* Probably thinks that team would beat the crap out of all 3 person teams (Shield, New Day, NWO, etc)

* Especially the Elite*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Wall is covered with Peyton pics

Wants to lick ice cream off of Peyton's body

Knows they want to do the 2nd one


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows Carmella is hot
Is describing Mordy's weird dreams 
Close to 500 posts


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Another person who calls me Mordy :side:

* Says that what Cafu posted is weird, but probably wouldn't reject licking Ice Cream from Peyton's body if he had the chance

* Just like with the Iiconics, finds Carmella hot, but will never be a fan of her*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know that was the first time I've called you Mordy
Eh, I'm just not into that. I once licked Nutella off a ex-girlfriend, it was not as good as I thought it would be. Just messy, sticky and eww. :lmao
I didn't find Carmella's reign that bad and enjoyed some of her promos. However, the booking decisions were awful and she should have lost to Asuka. So her reign was at the wrong time.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Knows that I am the originator of "Mordy".

- Is welcome.

- Makes Billie sad. :sadbecky

NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Stealing my style. :woo

- Walks with Elias.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably just woke up 
And in true Phantom style got Ninja'd 
Should know if this face turn flops and he turns into a comedy jobber I won't be walking much longer


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Hates gifs. :goaway
- Should know like with most things in WWE, they'll probably fuck up Elias' face run. He should get the IC Title. Rollins doesn't need it.
- Thinks Sundays are boring as fuck.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm promoting the hell out of Danielle Johansen 
Knows she should give me something in return 
Knows Sundays are also very lazy but I'll get to your PM in a minute :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that WWE is fantastic at ruining great things.

#JusticeforAsuka

#DittoforKairi

- Loves her some Netflix Punisher.










- Would probably love a Deadpool/Punisher crossover.

NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Doesn't like gifs?!










- Will abandon Elias if he becomes a comedy jobber.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Will never get over the match at 34

Wants justice for Asuka & vanilla goof Kairi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I'm breaking kayfabe right now.

- Should know that I am over it.

- Should know that life's too short to be that broken up by a staged fight. I have moved on.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Kairi got dumped out the rumble by Dana Brooke... Never forget. (Don't care if she replaced Alicia Fox, she still got dumped by Dana fycking Brooke!)

Asuka should never have had a streak to begin with. Once it was over, so was she.

I'm on the list.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Agrees that Asuka was mostly her streak and once it was over, so was she.

* Would probably have liked that Hungry Hippo would have been the one ending her streak back in NXT

* Got tired of quoting*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Knows his place. :thelist

- Should know that I think the streak should've ended when Earth crashed into the Sun.

- Loves him some Storm... she's his phone wallpaper.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Should know that Asuka was pretty hot after the streak... it was the Carmella feud and lack of screen time that cooled her off.

- Probably wanted Peyton to end the streak. :no :no :no


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I've been saying since 2016 that Asuka was done whenever her streak was done, no matter who she feuded after it.

* Should probably know that the only time I think Peyton could have credibly broken the streak was at the San Antonio Takeover, when it ended being Billie and her against Asuka, losing there wouldn't have hurt it... but Asuka had to kick out of 2 finishers back to back and destroy my girls in 3 seconds with 2 kicks each :bunk.

* Will probably put me on the list*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is correct about one thing.

- :thelist

-Probably owns all of the IIconics merch.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is really overusing the list gif
Should just let things go
Should be glad I didn't start singing from Frozen after that last one


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :thelist

- Should know that I'm not glad.

- She should've sang Let It Go.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Overusing :thelist
Knows that's one of mine
Not my favourite Asuka fan, but she tops the list when it comes to Kairi


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has a friend: https://www.wrestlingforum.com/76390918-post252.html :lol 

Reacts like this when he sees new Leanna pics :banderas

If he's so into English football teams he should move to England :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

CJ:

- Created my 2nd favorite smilie. :mark

-His favorite Asuka fan is probably my favorite.

- Knows that I'm WF's greatest Clea fan. roud










NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- What else is new?

- Master of this thread.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ninja Turtled again. 

I probably will be.

Elvira likes to sleep in with you on a Sunday and fuck. Because it feels like she's pissing off God.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Did not get ninja'd. :yay

- Knows an awful lot about my relationship with Elvira. :hmm

- Fun Fact: I have an Elvira shirt on right now.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows I'm quick thinking but more lazy with my replies so I ninja people
Is wearing a t-shirt I wouldn't wear 
Should know I'm tired but can't sleep now otherwise I'll mess up my sleeping pattern and won't be able to sleep later


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Wants me to move across the water :nah2
Probably having some sort of fish dish later :hmm:
Having trouble sleeping. Should probably go watch Eastenders :lmao




Nostalgia said:


> Has a friend: https://www.wrestlingforum.com/76390918-post252.html :lol


:nah2 I haven't closed any of his threads 0



PhantomoftheRing said:


> -His favorite Asuka fan is probably my favorite..


Doubt it :lol My favourite Asuka fan is also a Becky fan, so that rules out Tyrion :beckylol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sunday dinner crew.

Thinks there should be a favourite red haired Irish woman award in December.

She'll probably get all the main awards anyway -.-


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that I would appreciate if CJ would edit out those Becky gifs in the rep he sent me. 

Should know I'm only posting this to say that.

Should know I know that that's unlikely to happen...



> Only came back to post one thing


I'll be back when I finish Red Dead 2.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has returned to this thread
And this board since he seemed MIA from the whole thing
Only came back to post one thing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion:

- Has no time for Becky.

- Has no time for this thread.

- Does have time for The Punisher.

Virus:

- Ninja'd me.

- His favorite current wrestler is...

- Thinks Peyton is cute.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I'm back now that we're on a new page, so that this isn't missed.....



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Should know that I would appreciate if CJ would edit out those Becky gifs in the rep he sent me.


Please.....this is not asking much.

Should know I'll be back when I'm finished Red Dead 2, but that's occupying all my time.

Is a fan of the best loser of all time.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is playing RDR2

- I just finished Spider-Man. :yay

- Wants CJ to kill the Becky.



CJ called me "she". That may or may not be correct! :woo :asuka :dance


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Calls me a 'she'.
- Should know females don't exist on the Internet. :asuka
- Got a new groovy avatar. :thumbsup


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Youngest regular here

* Making everyone feel old in the Birthday thread

* Probably looking forward to Pitch Perfect 4 :hmm*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:


- Is a "she".

- Approves of Sabrina. :asuka

- We are totally adorable together.










Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Thinks Anna is the youngest regular here.

- Is he sure about that?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- New avatar

- Is a "she" too

- Did not like Lost despite Evangeline Lilly being on it


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Apparently there are a lot of ''she's'' around now 
Should know they wouldn't be attractive girls 
Wants a AJ/Orton feud to start


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

EF:

- Should know that I was indifferent towards Lilly.

- Now she's the Wasp.

- I have to love her now.

P.S. MEW should've been Wasp. She even expressed interest in the role!

NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Doesn't think I'm attractive. :sadbecky

- Should know that I'm gorgeous. :asuka


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Another new avatar

Should make up their mind 

Kairi slander will be met with venom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yup.

- Never.

- Likes Alexa more than Kairi Sane, perfect human... probably because he is a looney.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I just had a look at the ''who is better looking thread'' and then left. :argh: 
What happened to that thread? 
Not digging his new avatar :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is judging me harshly.

- Doesn't approve of Sabrina.

- Or the ladies of Old Hollywood.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nostalgia

Knows I don't tune Phantom out :asuka
Not the only one who hates getting Becky rep :sadbecky
Trying to get DJ's attention

Phantom

Owns an Elvira shirt (not surprised :lol)
Spends a lot of time on the subway
Glad to see Tyrion back :yay



PhantomoftheRing said:


> CJ called me "she". That may or may not be correct! :woo :asuka :dance





PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Still thinks I'm a dude.


:asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hmm...

- Is that the truth?

- He will never know. :asuka


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I won't be asking you to edit Becky in my rep page :lol
Should know if really wanted to do that I would start tweet her again but I'm not that desperate :side: 
Though Fourth Wall would tell you that I don't shut up about her

Ninja'd 
Should know I'm not attracted to anyone above the age of 35 really so the old ladies of hollywood are not doing it for me 
I'm also generally only into white girls so other races don't really do it for me either :shrug


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Apparently doesn't want to tweet again

* Apparently got ninja'd

* Wants to remain private, yet admitted to have licked Nutella off the body of an ex-girlfriend :hmmm*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:


- Should know that they weren't always over 35.

- I always mean in their prime.

- If I meant now, we would be talking about corpses.

Man, I'm cheery.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Would prefer just Peyton?

- Or likes Billie as her sidekick?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know that the fashion style and hairstyles back then made them look older than they were 
Is having a cheery Sunday
Uses Peach in Smash which is annoying



Mordecay said:


> *
> 
> * Wants to remain private, yet admitted to have licked Nutella off the body of an ex-girlfriend :hmmm*


Private about what? I'm not private about anything. I just don't want to tweet her again because it didn't really get me anywhere before. :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Gets annoyed easily. 

- Very blunt about things...

- ...which is why I dig him. 

Stay groovy, No.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Weird soul

Will be ninja'd again 

Knows Kairi will know her role & job to Carmella

(Zrc butted in again)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Kairi jobbing to Carmella??!??!?!

- :no

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that Kairi won't job to Carmella

* She probably will job to Dana Brooke and Lana :sadbecky

* While Io will be jobbing to the MMA Horsewomen*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Knows I like her girls

Is pleased with that

Wants threesome with them


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably tweets Peyton 
Probably DM's Peyton 
May have made a new social media account after being blocked by Peyton :lol

Join Date: Mar 2018
Location: United Kingdom
Posts: 483


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I'm probably going to change my avatar in 30 mins.

- Not sure to what...

- Has any suggestions?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Knows that I've tweeted to Peyton, she even wished me happy birthday once, when she wasn't famous and was fairly new to NXT.

* Should know that I've never DM'ed her and I haven't tweeted her enough or gave her any reasons to block me :grin2:

* Probably DM'ed the girl in his avi

PHANTOM

* Being the ninja instead of the ninja'd this time

* Should put Hiroyo in his avi, to promote her thread

* Or he can always put Peyton, let me know if you need any pics, I probably have some, not many :grin2:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I got a happy birthday tweet from Sweet Mama T once. I died happy that day.

Lol Peyton Royce. I'd only put that jobber as my avatar if I lost a bet. 

"Mantis, look out!"


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** A member of "Got a happy birthday tweet from my favourite" club :yay

* Apparently is dead

* Maybe he is an actual phantom, not like the one who lives here*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Needs to have a bet with zrc
Showed me he has been a fan of Peyton for a very long time 
At the time she wished you happy birthday I bet you were her only fan :lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know I've had happy birthdays from Corey Graves, Jindrak. gangrel, Goldust, Al Snow, T, Hungry Hippo, Daffney, Victoria and Katie Lea in the past. 

Every time I got one I felt like a make a wish kid, but without the terminal disease. 

Thinks I should have a bet with that jobber Mord.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CJ said:


> Nostalgia
> 
> Knows I don't tune Phantom out :asuka
> Not the only one who hates getting Becky rep :sadbecky
> ...


https://www.wrestlingforum.com/76393038-post5632.html

Come on, man. I want to look at my rep without being taunted. Do me a solid here, this is a small request.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Called me a jobber :hmm

* Should know that just because I support one that doesn't make me one... but he is right

* Collect Happy birthday tweets like candies

TYRION

* Should know that I support the best loser of all time, not him

* Can't consider her a loser when she only has been pinned/submitted 3 times in 3 years

* Thinks Peyton is hotter than Toni Storm*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

If Nia and T aren't in the top 2 of the least popular women, I won't bother voting next time. :lmao

Or I will and give Nia and Tamina all ten spots. Just so they won something. 

I was expecting Goldust to.block me instead of saying happy birthday. He's good at the.blocking thing.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** SPOILER ALERT: Won't be voting in the next least liked female thread

* Probably has been blocked by JBL

* Would never ask Peyton for a happy birthday*



Nostalgia said:


> At the time she wished you happy birthday I bet you were her only fan :lol


*I started following her the moment she signed with WWE, in February-March of 2015, even before she moved to Florida. I think she had like 3k followers at the time :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nah I haven't been blocked by JBL. Past shows he likes peeps with muscle 

I'll be ignoring his ten points for Peyton in December. [emoji14]

Hope she drops out the Top 15. Like the jobber that she is :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is being awful to poor Peyton. :sadbecky

- Should know that jobbers are people, too. :sadbecky

- Asuka jab in 3, 2, 1...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Don't know why he is surprised that Sweet Mama T and Hungry Hippo are not in first places, when there has been a clear standout in fuck ups and botches in the womens divison these pást few months.

* Wants Peyton out of the top 15... and he probably will get his wish :sadbecky

* Probably wonders how a jobber has climbed so high in his rankings

PHANTOM

* We are being sad together










* Apparently is not a fan of current mens wrestling

* CJ's Favorite Kairi fan*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Asuka is a lovely kabuki mask wearing, multi coloured superstar.

Elvira said she'll back later, she's gone to Red Hot Pussy Liquors for some beverages. 

For some reason liked Jubilee.

@Mordecay;
Ninja Turtled me... In green.

Its OK Mord thinking of Peyton in the top 10 is nothing when it used to be Emma and Maryse. :lmao.

I've been doing those rankings for two years now. :lmao


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Would go off Peyton if she turned out to be a trap
Wondering if you have used the green text forever 
That shit must be annoying having to insert font colour before every post you write, no wonder you get Ninja'd so often

Uh 

Having a endless back and forth with Mordy
Knows JBL has looked at some weird shit in the past 
Very active on Twitter it seems


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Makes.me wanna watch X-Men now.

"I summon the arctic frosts!" OK Ororo just do it. No need to go all William shack a spear. 

Loves the pirate princess.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

-









-









-









EDIT

zrc

- Calls Phantom Elvira's cuck

- Gangrel fan

- Plays WWE 2K19


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loves Lilly

- Knows I love the Wasp.

- Ant-Man and The Wasp was the movie for us.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has a ghoulish reputation

- And the heart of a small boy

- Which is kept in a jar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Charlotte, AJ, and Randy are his favorites?

- Fan of Papa Flair?

- Loves The Man. :becky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should know I like Papa Flair but I wouldn't really call myself a fan 

- Beginning to like The Man recently :becky2

- Thinks Kairi Sane > everyone else on NXT


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I have met The Man. She was very lovely.

- Knows that I think Kairi > most.

- Probably understands that I don't hate The Man or the Queen as much as I pretend to.

Still...

#JusticeforAsuka


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Gets bored of avatars really quickly.
- Can't resist *THE MAN* putting on classic matches. :becky2
- Has met Becky Lynch, and I'm now eternally jealous. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know the man nickname should die down :side:
Only changes his avatars when other people get bored of them :lol
Will be sad when his premium membership runs out, no more gif avatars


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*THE FOURTH WALL

* Wants to meet "the Man" :becky

* Also wants to meet the other "man" :rollins

* Should know that not everyone loves the man :grin2:.*

*NOSTALGIA*

** Should know that I haven't been using the green font forever, I actually started because people in this thread used to use different colour fonts and I felt excluded, so, since Peyton's gear was green at the time (her Venus Fly Trap days) I started to use green. I used purple for a while, when she changed gears, but Ambrose Girl also used purple at the time, so I went back to green

* Only gave my avi 7/10 :vincefu. All Peyton pics are ∞/10

* Should know that I wouldn't turned against Peyton if she was a trap.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Peyton for life, yo.

- Billie occasionally, yo.

- Loves Peyton the way I love... so many things.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Keeps changing his avatar
Knows Peyton > Billie 
A lover of many things


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that this will be the last avatar for today... unless anyone has any objections. 

- Has listened to that album by Elias?

- Still hasn't had the sweet taste of Zevia.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I listened to a couple of songs
Should know I'm skeptical because I've read often that things sweetened with Stevia taste like crap :lol 
Should know I will now reply to some of what Mordy wrote



Mordecay said:


> *
> 
> * Only gave my avi 7/10 :vincefu. All Peyton pics are ∞/10*


It's small and you can see more of the beach than Peyton. :shrug 



Mordecay said:


> *
> * Should know that I wouldn't turned against Peyton if she was a trap.*


That's the spirit. :cool2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that things sweetened with stevia are great when you can no longer consume sugary drinks/food.

- Loves traps. :cool2

- Doing something cool for his birthday?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









-


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know that not all artificial sweeteners are bad, just avoid aspartame
Not a true statement, only the 1% that are beautiful and 100% passable
Birthday likely will consist of a meal out somewhere and meeting friends for drinks probably which is the exact way I spent my birthday last year :lol

Edit: 

Posted photos of some Asian women above
Which Phantom no doubt knows
But I have no clue :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that they are Shonen Knife.

- Should know that they are the grooviest of the groovy.

-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has 70's Sabrina as an avatar
Probably watch the 90s sitcom
and the new Netflix series


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably liked Peyton's latest IG post

* Naming some asian women I don't know in the "Who is hottest..." thread

* 9 years here and still no premium :bunk*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> ** Probably liked Peyton's latest IG post
> 
> * Naming some asian women I don't know in the "Who is hottest..." thread
> 
> * 9 years here and still no premium :bunk*


I don't need premium
I think I saw said post. Makes me wish WWE still worked with Playboy
Then again, Playboy has been crap almost as long as WWE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is not familiar with known Asian women, join the club 
Probably doesn't feel awful today like me 
Should know that cheat days just make you feel like crap, never better, and depending on what you ate you end up spending an embarrassing amount of time in the bathroom

Doesn't need premium
Took another shot at WWE, that is the virus I'm familiar with 
Probably enjoyed Candice Michelle's playboy shoot in 2006


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Clinging on to hope that Punk returns

All over various threads 

Cracks me up


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

- Entertained by my humour
- Should know I'm not bothered if Punk ever returns. One more match would be nice, but given how much he dislikes the company/schedule I highly doubt he would return in any bigger capacity
- Regular in this thread


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I have been feeling awful every day for the past 5 years or so, every day a different part of my body hurts

* Doesn't know famous asian women

* Gave me a reason to post a Peyton bikini pic, since she is barely noticeable in the one on my avi. Sadly, the one on my avi is one of only 3 post surgery bikini pics she has posted this year :mj2








*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know if you were premium and cropped the image well you could have a very large Peyton avatar
Should know I don't care about Asian women, but if I had to visit any Asian country one day it would be Thailand 
Is not surprised by the above choice


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Promotes premium
Not into Asian women
Feels awful


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wants to see Peyton doing Playboy

* Should know that, sadly, even if WWE still had a business relationship with them and Playboy still was somewhat decent, Peyton would probably never accept, since she isn't showing much skin after getting engaged.

* Doesn't want to become a premium*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is hoping the engagement ends 
Should know I'm bored so I'm on her wikipedia and I didn't know she is only 8 days older than me :lol 
With Eddie Guerrero her inspiration I'd expect her to be better in the ring :shrug


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I don't want to or expect to that the engagement ends, she seems very happy. Still, fuck Tye :grin2:

* Found out that is less than a week until her birthday

* Probably would know that your inspiration to become a wrestler doesn't mean anything when it comes to your wrestlings skills. Either way, I agree that her performances on the main roster have been a bit underwheleming, but she is better than what she showed on the main roster. Not great, but she can be carried to a decent match. Since you are bored, if you have 10 minutes check this match from last year

*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm only ribbing you, but not as much as zrc does 
Should know she shares the Eddie Guerrero thing with Sasha 
Growing up watching wrestling I liked Eddie, respected him a lot, but he was never one of my top favourites eh


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is 28 soon. You old bastard. :Cocky
- Is jealous of the Perfect 10.








- Knows that Peyton is a Perfect 10.









Nostalgia:
- Knows that zrc is the king of ribbing.
- Has had a bad day today. :sadbecky
- Has found his new fap material today on the brightside. :side:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows you shouldn't tell zrc certain things
Should know I don't fap to pics
Keeps his place spotless because he's a bit of clean freak


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows I'm a clean freak










- Thought I was fat because of what I post in the 'Last thing you ate' thread. :lmao With all the Pizza I eat, I probably should be.

- Is lucky enough to live near a beach. Totally not jealous.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Loves a Z-list nonentity 

Quoted me twice with irrelevant gifs

Would cry if Anna blocked them on social media


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should put Brock in his favourites, because he loves him more than anyone else. :Brock
- Is one of the few people happy that Brock is Universal Champion.
- Should know I'd probably be happy if Anna blocked me, as it would mean she noticed me enough to block. :aryep


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should know I have a lot of faves, I can't be bothered to put them all in 

Cried when Brock squashed Meat Shack 

Raging like crazy, along with all the other snowflakes


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Called Anna Kendrick Z-List. :goaway
- Should know I'm not that fussed, because I watch Highlights anyways.
-


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Posted the worst gif of all time

In denial over Anna Kerplunk's status 

All over this thread


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know I'm already bored of Christmas. 

Watches the footie.

Happy about Yesterday's result.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Hates Christmas.










- Has got Birthday wishes from various wrestlers. :bjpenn

- Is running out of shit to say about people in this thread. :beckylol


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Has returned 

To (dis)grace us with their presence 

Knows Anna Kaboom is Z list


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*THE FOURTH WALL

* Thinks Peyton is the real perfect 10










* Should know that she actually is an 11/10 :grin2:

* Probably mad at the fact that someone called Anna a Z-lister

CAFU

* Ninja turtled me

* Not an Anna Kendrick fan

* Not a The Fourth Wall fan either*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!

Anna:


- Said a bad word.

- Captain America is disappointed. 

- Deadpool approves tho.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Thinks Peyton is superior to sliced bread. 

- Hates laughy-jokey Thor.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Phantom has crawled out from the cave 

Has changed avatar more times than Ric Flair's had wives 

Dreading Vince getting the chance to bury Kairi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Vince hates greatness.

- But Vincent Price does not.

-Zombie Vincent Price should be in charge of booking.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Knows Carmella is waiting to moonwalk Kairi right back into irrelevance

Will cry over it 

Is comic relief


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks everything is funny.

- Probably thinks Dane Cook is a hoot.

- Giggling madman.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Elvira took a detour to the Titty Twister. 

Becky vs Asuka should be next. 

Although Asuka won't win.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Knows I find everything that annoys triggered smarks funny 

Knows Carmella > Becky 

Knows Becky fans are insufferable


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Zrc:

- Asuka will fight an' she'll win, dammit!

- After Asuka kicks the soul out of Becky, she'll submit Lesnar for the Universal Championship.

- Knows that I abhor reality.

Blue:

- Ninja'd me.

- One of 'em anti-smark guys. Jiggity-jig. 

- Loves Carmella... why?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Priest of the Church of Asuka
Wants her to be Universal Champion
Which would be better than Brock holding


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that a Pet Rock would be a better Universal Champion.

-Knows that Brock only fights on Earth... worst Universal Champion ever!

- Loves the '80s and '90s.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Knows Brock is awesome

Just won't admit it 

Should own up to the facts


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Knows the name 'Universal Championship' is stupid

- Wants Asuka to win it

- King Kong fan

EDIT

Blue Cafu

- Fan of The Queen

- Likes Carmella :thumbsup

- Batista vs Brock is a dream match


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Approves of Carmella... 

- Et tu, Brute? 

- Then fall, Phantom!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rejects reality
Which explains alot
Might be Nyarlathotep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That loser?!

- Pfft.

- Don't insult me.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Phantom 

Hilarious

Good for a laugh

Chill asf 

Virus 

Hello again

Took issue with me ragging on Becky El Dorado

Should know, what you see is what you get


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ffsBlueCafu said:


> Virus
> 
> Hello again
> 
> ...


Never said anything about Becky
More confused about the Barb Wire comment
Which is a terrible movie BTW


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

I only watch it cause Pam is in it


virus21 said:


> Never said anything about Becky
> More confused about the Barb Wire comment
> Which is a terrible movie BTW


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Only posted one thing.

- Watched that terrible Casablanca remake because of Pam.

- Loves that Kairi.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Easily wound up

Dreading Kairi & Lo on main roster

Should pick an avatar & stick with itv


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks I'm easily wound up.

- Hmm.

- Not so much Io...


Go ahead and throw your tomatoes at me!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Avi changer.

Asuka lover.

Elvira fucker.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Likes them thicc

* Always find a new way to bully the IIconics

* Thinks 2k19 is the best wrestling game 2k has done so far*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Must embrace thicc
Doesn't like the new WWE game?
Will defend favs in post


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ships everyone and everything.
- Captain of many ships.
- Should know that my ships are few... but meaningful.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Will not name his ships except Clea/Strange & Harley/Ivy
I don't ship everything
Im just vocal about what I do


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Jason Todd fan.

- Should know that I think that the only Red Hood that matters is Joker.

- Should know that I ship Jason Todd and the crowbar. :asuka


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Jason Todd fan.
> 
> - Should know that I think that the only Red Hood that matters is Joker.
> 
> - Should know that I ship Jason Todd and the crowbar. :asuka







Hasn't commented on Strange's appearance in the Hulk cartoon
Then again, season 2 of said toon was shit
Even though that episode was one of the few good ones


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I enjoyed Strange's Hulk appearance.

- Should know that I have only seen that episode. Should I give season 1 a watch?

- Should know that I also enjoyed Hulk: Where Monsters Dwell, the Hulk/Strange Halloween movie.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Should know that I have only seen that episode. Should I give season 1 a watch?


Yes. Season 1 of the Hulk toon was pretty good and dark
Season 2 was a joke. It was toned down and focused more on She-Hulk
Hulk in suburbia is dumb


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Virus 

Too funny 

Everywhere at once

Lives & breathes this thread 

Phantom 

Annoyed at me for Kairi Sludge slander

Should know that's just too damn bad

He & Virus are like Thelma & Louise


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Likes to push people's buttons.

- Should know that I've cut all of my buttons off with a pair of scissors. 

- And my marbles are nowhere to be found.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good morning Phantom and all that frequent this thread.

Can't find his marbles.

He might find them down on Fraggle Rock.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- His day is just beginning... mine is about to end.

- Suspiria fan?

- Might like the remake. It was pretty good.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I like it.

I tend to stay away from remakes though. 

Go to bed you bloody heathen, Elvira is waiting for you!


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

nevermind thought I was posting three things about Phantom not ZRC....

Sorry will try again later.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- First time I've seen him in this thread. Hello!

- Living encyclopedia of wrestling history. 

- Fellow Donald Duck fan.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Mutual respect club

Fellow fan of many pop culture things....Donald Duck, Phantom of the Opera, classic horror....

posts almost exclusively here.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows wrestling history well

- Jerry Lawler fan

- Likes listening to Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Always lurking.

- Waiting.

- Thinks that Megadeth is far out.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has attracted new members to this thread
Is likely sleeping now
No one will knock him off his throne as the top poster in this thread


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably hasn't watched the Peyton match I posted :sadbecky

* Hates cheat days

* His birthday is the same day that this year's Survivor Series
*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I was thinking of checking out that match today
If I do I will tell you how it was 
Rarely reps me


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Made me go on a rep spree so he could get his rep

* Probably won't be surprised on what I send him :grin2:

* From the UK*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rarely reps people in general it seems :lol 
Thinks everyone who voted for Peyton in his thread sucks, good thing I didn't :shrug
Seems he couldn't decide on the best pic so he sent me four of them :side:


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Funny 

Cool 

Hilarious


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- One of 'em anti-smark guys.










- Thinks Carmella is better than Kairi.










- Is getting a Françoise Hardy pic.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Anyone on the main roster is better than her by default.

Including Dana Brooke... Who eliminated her from the Rumble. 

But that doesn't come close, to the atrocities committed on Asuka since April.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Jive talkin'. 

- Knows that the Brooke thing was a crime against wrestling.

- Have some Françoise Hardy.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Knows Dana eliminating Kairi Sludge was best for business

Anxious about her prospects on main roster

Dreading her jobbing to Alexa, Carmella, Nikki Bella


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Naming 2 things and posting pics... again :eyeroll

* Has barely slept

* Here, have some IIconics to wake you up










CAFU

* Trish fan

* Brock fan

* Enemy of Becky fans*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Perhaps wasn't happy that his two ladies were tossed so easily in that battle royale
- Might enjoyed WWE Evolution
- Watches Indie stuff more*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Posted the Least Liked Female results.

- Some jive turkeys voted for Kairi! :O 

- Will be doing the threads again in a few months?

Evil:

- Ninja'd me.

- Purely and simply... evil.

- Had a groovy Halloween?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Mad at the people who voted for Kairi

* Not as mad as I am with those people who got negged for voting for Peyton :grin2:

* Should know that, if I have time and I am alive, I will make another ranking in January*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is he strong?

- Listen, bud!

- He's got radioactive blood!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

@Mordecay;

Alternate months from mine then. Don't wanna burn out folks. 

@PhantomoftheRing;

Elvira says hi she's currently have a cup of bat piss with Magenta. 

Loves Kairi and Asuka.

I just bought the 2019 women's calendar and my hungry hippo is on my birthday month. Yay!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

zrc said:


> @Mordecay;
> 
> Alternate months from mine then. Don't wanna burn out folks.


*Ok. I mean, you are gonna do the final rankings next month right? so I think it's ok to start in January, if it isn't let me know.

* Took the bronze medal in the name of his Hungry Hippo

* Called Brie Bella a tumour

* Probabley "happy" that people remembered Tamina enough to put her in the top 5*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> *Ok. I mean, you are gonna do the final rankings next month right? so I think it's ok to start in January, if it isn't let me know.
> 
> * Took the bronze medal in the name of his Hungry Hippo
> 
> ...


The women's rankings are February, April, June, August, October and December. Might scrap the men's ones, as they garner less votes. 

Sweet Mama T came top 5 in something. Course I'm happy xD

And yes just like a tumour, Brie will be expunged eventually.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- His girl Nia was #3 in Mordy's thread. :woo

-










-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that there were 2 people who voted for Kairi in the thread

* Should know that, a year ago, Asuka would have been at the top of my least liked list :grin2:

* Posting GOTG2 gifs for whatever reason*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Sent me a rep :thumbsup

- What was funny is that the green rep was for my post in the least favorite female wrestlers thread which included Peyton Royce :lol

- Fellow Paige fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Should give me the names of those two people... I will come for them.










- Hated the best person ever.











- Should know that I posted GOTGV2 gifs because...










EF:

- Ninja'd me.

-









-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*EMERALD

* Should know that I was just sending reps because Nostalgia was kinda asking for a rep and I needed to spread some, so I wasn't really looking who posted what :lol

* Should know that only a few chosen ones got the special rep that included Peyton pics :grin2:

* Should know that I don't really get mad enough to sent red reps to people who don't like my fave, but he does deserve this, courtesy of CJ GOAT:










PHANTOM

* Wants to know the identity of the people who voted for Kairi

* Should check the thread where the votes are, no one is hiding there

* Probably knows that my hate for Asuka is mostly because she always squashes my girl :sadbecky
*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I'm too lazy to search for them.

- Has sent me Peyton rep. I'm a chosen one! :yay.

- Is about to get some awesome rep...


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Mordy Cat 

Wants to massage Peyton all over

Hates Asuka 

Weird username 

Phantom 

Annoyed at being effortlessly roasted by me 

Unhappy with Kairi Smush slander 

Knows Mella Is Money is waiting to squash Kairi back into irrelevance


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Got ninja'd.

- Gets played like a violin. Who's the real puppet master, boy!?!?

-


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Has an eerie obsession with Francis Hardy 

Stans garbage like Kairi 

Will realize soon enough


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows I'm a funny shit.

Still think BlueCafu sounds like an STD. 

Watches football. NOT soccer.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that vampires don't sparkle.

- Funny man... going to the funny farm.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Happy with the spoilers of tonight's RAW

* Apparently not a fan of Ember Moon either

* Hopefully starts squashing her in 2k19 and give my girl a break










PHANTOM

* Happy to be a chosen one

* Lazy to find people he is mad at

* Posting the same Francoise Hardy pic twice*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Loves Mama T & Hippo joining forces 

Is weird 

Waiting for Moon of Ember to be squished 

Mord & Phantom ninja'd me


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ninja'd!!!!

- Fan of Trish.

-


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Upset about Shayna 3:16 

Knows Francis Hardy is Z list 

Ready for Shayna to send Kairi Sparrow packing


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

**









*









*







*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that Françoise Hardy is a French national treasure. 

- Should know that Bob Dylan and Mick Jagger worshipped her and she was at the forefront of the French music scene.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that this is my last post here today

* Sent me the Francoise Hardy magazine cover as a rep

* Teaching everyone lessons about her*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Last post of the day for him.

- Received the best rep ever.

- One for the road:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Was lucky not to see Bobby Lashley's ass on Raw
- Is being educated by Phantom
- Always holds out hope to see Peyton on SD

EDIT: PHANTOM!!!

- Needs to stop ninjaing me
- Posted a gif where Peyton's boobs are bouncing a lot
- Likes to give out good rep


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows Drew is a fucking star :mark

- Loved the Ambrose and Rollins segment

- Probably thought Seth could pull off a victory against AoP at one point


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

AG:

- Was ninja'd. 

- Was a Roman fan before it was cool.

-









EF:

- Ninja'd me!

- Avenged AG.

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Named only 2 things

- Is probably feeling lazy to think

- I knew he was getting ninja'd


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Check again.

- Three things, yo!

- About to get repped. :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Haha. Doing three things about yourself. 

Good old Phantom. 

Knows I'm the only one happy after Raw :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It was a great RAW for him.

- Terrible RAW for the rest of humanity.

- Goodnight.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Night Phantom. 

Would mark for an Asuka, Kairi tag team.

Knows I've changed my phone wallpaper.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is happy his two favorite girls are now a team

- Knows it's just to make Ronda look strong

- Phone was on vibrate when the above screenshot was taken


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Enjoyed Drew McIntyre vs Kurt Angle
Has more faith in Elias's face turn then I do 
Must be sick of seeing Banks/Bayley/Natalya vs The Riott Squad


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably read the spoilers early yesterday and is not even bothered to watch the RAW highlights on Youtube.

* Using the same symbol under his username, but a different pic

* Probably has the girl on his pic as phone wallpaper*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I read some of the spoilers but still checked out the highlights 
Is incorrect. My phone wallpaper is similar to my laptop, a generic black theme because I'm not into wallpapers and I find them distracting. :shrug 
Should know I'm not as obsessed as you are with Peyton


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably got bored at the highlights

* Should know that it was so bad last night was the first time I actually fall asleep during a WWE show

* Still hasn't watched the match I posted*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I turned off Raw once I saw my alliance. 

Should know the Iiconics are such jobbers, they had to share a month on the wwe women's calendar. 

I'm happy Hungry Hippo is for March xD


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

It was average. I watched 4 segments and only spent like 15 minutes watching the show. 

Should probably do the same as me, that way you don't suffer through the boring moments of the show and you save more time.

Will continue to bring this up until I watch the match, therefore I should watch the match today. :argh:



Is smart and only watches the segments he enjoys

Is familiar with the WWE women's calendar 

Ninja'd me


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

zrc said:


> I turned off Raw once I saw my alliance.
> 
> Should know the Iiconics are such jobbers, they had to share a month on the wwe women's calendar.
> 
> I'm happy Hungry Hippo is for March xD


*ZRC

* Only watched RAW to see the reunion of the female Natural Disasters

* Should know that I know about the calendar, I am just happy that they considered the IIconics for it, if I am not wrong they were the only women who have never been champions on that calendar.

* Will always shit on the IIconics little accomplishments :sadbecky 

NOSTALGIA

* Ninja'd me

* Got ninja'd

* Probably won't enjoy the match since I have been bothering so much :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Got ninjad.

Will also know that my Hungry Hippo made the front cover of the calendar.

I'll be replacing April's picture with Sweet Mama T, and June, August and October.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm going to watch it now
Wish me luck 
I'll give you my thoughts in a bit

Ninja'd me again
Posted that calendar
I've got Asuka for November... not bad, not the best tho


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Watching the match I posted.

* Doesn't have his hopes high about Elias face turn

* Nor should he*



zrc said:


>


*See, the only not champions on the calendar are the IIconics, even Botch Mode was champ for a week. I think they are a bit high on them, at least to put them on merch :lol. At least that's what I want to believe.
*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should know I freshened up my bio

Has new stuff to say

Fancies Peyton to death


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has updated his bio 

*checks profile* 

Biography
Nikki Bella JLo lesbian sex romp needed :hmm: 




Mordecay said:


> *
> * Probably won't enjoy the match since I have been bothering so much :lol*


It was alright. All talent get the benefit of more time in NXT though to showcase themselves. I liked the spin kick into the death valley driver spot Peyton did and of course you would show me a match where Peyton actually wins. :lol It's sad that was the first NXT match I've watched in years. :lmao I couldn't even recognize who the other commentators were other than Mauro. The worst thing was I got TWO ads while watching it, what the hell. Dailymotion never used to have ads.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should know I'm a red blooded male [emoji23] 

Took a dim view of a certain part of my bio

Should know I don't give a fuck


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nostalgia said:


> I've got Asuka for November... not bad, not the best tho













- Is red-blooded.

- Should know that I bleed green.

- JLo fan... in 2018?


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Is bemused 

Will rage when Kairi is buried

Knows I'll laugh [emoji23]


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wants to see Nikki Bella and JLo do nasty things

* Like most men on earth

* Always laugh when an indie darling gets buried*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I do not want to see that.

- Should know that I would be more interested in Asuka and Aubrey Plaza solving mysteries together.

- Knows that Peyton is the Sherlock in her duo.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know I'm so bored of thick cunts calling Nia and Tamina family. They're not! The E machine have done their business on this one. 

Elvira has gone to the hair dressers, she'll be back later to whip you into shape. 

Is counting the days till Halloween 2k19. So he can escape the catacombs.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Not a fan of Nia/Tamina being called a family

* Probably recreating the Nia/Tamina destruction of Ember in 2k19

* About to reach 48k points*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know I separated the Alliance to different brands so they can both be champs. 

But every Elimination Chamber I have them destroy The Iiconics and the Bella's.

Although I love my Alliance, the Riott Squad should be the first women's tag champs.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Always talkin' jive about Asuka. :goaway

- Still love him. :thumbsup

- Was the first person ever to receive Françoise Hardy rep. :mark










zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- His girls totally destroyed Ember Moon. :buried

- If he plays his cards right, he might receive some F Har rep. :mark


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should know I find Mama T seductive 

Should know I wouldn't mind Mama T woman handling me 

2k fanatic

(Phantom ninja'd me AGAIN)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Got Phantom'd again.

- HAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHHAHHAHHHAHHAHAHhHAHHAHHAHHAHHAhahHahahhaahhhahhHHAHHAHHAHHAHHAHA

- Knows that I probably just got ninja'd.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Knows I'm laughing at Mella getting tore into Kairi Smurf 

Knows I'll laugh my ass off


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sweet Mama T doesn't look bad seeing as she's 41 in January. 

Would handle her... Get in line. 

Will watch football this weekend.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wants a threesome with the Alliance

* Thinks the Riotts should be the first women tag champs over the IIconics :hmm:vincefu

* May get Francoise Hardy rep*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hahahaha the Iiconics would be eliminated round 1 if they do a tournament. 

Should know Taminas FCW theme was Rikishis bad man theme. 

I wonder if you actually like Billie Kay, or you just like her by default cause of Peyton.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Asking the right questions when it comes to the IIconics.

- Doesn't love Jubilee. :O

- Probably hates joy.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Its not that I hate Jubilee. I just disliked the whiney little school girl we got in the cartoon. 

Should know the only main xman never to feature in that cartoon was Shadowcat. 

Loves Dr. strange.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that Doctor Strange was on X-Men!

- And Clea, too!

-









There it is... Clea's only animated appearance. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Apparently a fan of the X-men

* Saying that IIconics would be eliminated in the first round of an eventual womens tag title tournament... and is probably right :sadbecky

* Asking if I enjoy Billie by default. You could say so. When I became a Peyton fan in 2015 I only care about her. I never really cared about Billie until they became a team in late 2016 and I would say she has grown on me since then and Peyton is probably better with her by her side for the time being, but I also see her as the lesser talent of the two and not really good to begin with.

PHANTOM

* Sad that Clea hasn't been featured in more Marvel tv/movie stuff

* Will be sad when the Alliance squashes the team of Kairi/Io

* Doesn't think that the IIconics are a better option for SD captains than Asuka :hmm*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm a huge XMen nerd.

Knows I'll be ninja turtled at least once today. 

Billie was the lesser talent in Shimmer too. Madison Eagles was the star of the Pink Ladies.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loves him some X-Men.

- Including the comics?

- Storm is his favorite in general?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Especially the comics. Storm, Gambit, Sage, Beast and Psylocke are my top 5. Wolverine doesn't even scrape the top 100. 

My favourite team will always be the Xtreme team of the early 00s. Sage, Storm, Gambit, Rogue, Beast, Cannonball, Psylocke, Bishop. And no Wolverine, perfect!

Would mark if Clea got a movie.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that my older brother is a big X-men fan as well, that's his favourite comic book

* Should know that he hates how Wolverine became the symbol of the mutants over Cyclops (he loves Cyclops)

* Just told me that apparently Billie Kay is always the Janetty of whichever group she is a part of*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Fellow Wolverine non-fan. roud

- Should know that I actually love Magik.

- Haven't checked that thread, but he probably voted for my favorite X-Men character.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> ** Should know that my older brother is a big X-men fan as well, that's his favourite comic book
> 
> * Should know that he hates how Wolverine became the symbol of the mutants over Cyclops (he loves Cyclops)
> 
> * Just told me that apparently Billie Kay is always the Janetty of whichever group she is a part of*


Nice to see you have a relative that isn't a jobber like you. 

I despise Wolverine... Main enemy controls metal, I know let's have a guy made of the stuff!

Yes Billie has always been garbage.



Phantom
Has taste in X-Men.

What's your favourite team?

Just ninja turtled me. Just got phantom'd mwhahahaha


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Being harsh with poor Billie










* Would be good friends with my brother

* Called me a jobber... again








*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc said:


> What's your favourite team?


Get ready to throw your tomatoes at me...

The New Mutants. It was the first X-Men comic series I read and I just adored it. I was right when I said you would vote for my favorite X-Men character.


- His brother is into the good stuff.

- Knows that Billie is the Ringo to Peyton's rest of the Beatles.

- Is not a jobber.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nothing to throw tomatoes at you for.  everyone has one they'll always return to. 

Mad if you thought I'd pick Wasp over Psylocke!

Knows Mord isn't a jobber, only his favourites are.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows I'm mad.

- Knows never to put Wasp (Jan or Nadia) in a match while I'm around.

-Unless it's against Strange or Clea.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

New avatar again 
Should know my comment about Asuka was because she's not my favourite
Should know if I had a calendar with women on I wouldn't be thinking about their talent anyway :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I knew why he made that comment. 

- His opinion differs from my opinion.










- His favorite is...


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is increasing his post count by writing zrc's name multiple times in Nia threads :lol
Probably thinks Asuka is the most attractive woman on the roster along with Kairi 
Knows who's birthday it is in 12 days


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Should know that Nostalgia's favourite is Sonya Deville

* Not sure how he feel about the Ant Man and the Wasp movie

* Probably mad that the Wasp was one of the people Thanos erradicated at the end of the movie

NOSTALGIA

* Ninja'd me, nothing new

* Looking forward to see Sonya in the SD WOmens team for Survivor series

* Knows that the one birthday that actually matters is this Saturday :grin2:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I enjoyed Ant-Man and The Wasp.

- Should know that the Wasp was not the Wasp I wanted... but she was a Wasp I could get behind.

Don't! I know what joke you're going to make! Stop!

- Should know that I was bugged (pun very much intended) by the fact that they killed TWO WASPS.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I didn't even know Ant Man and Wasp had been released until two days ago. 

Clea lover.

Asuka worshipper.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Has rival for Mina's affections

Cool dude 

Loves his hippo


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know I just caught a bus just to buy south park season 21. :lmao

Back home in 20 minutes!

Likes a footballer who's nickname is Blue Cafu.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is buying/has bought South Park Season 21.

- Took a bus to do so. I've been there, my friend. I used to trek all over to get whatever dumb horror movie I wanted at the time.

- Killed Magik, Wasp, and Scarlet Witch for Psylocke. :thelist


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Does not know the magic that is Psylocke
It might be the ass
Didn't vote for Blink as vengeance


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Psylocke does indeed have an impeccable ass. Made hotter by the accent that comes from her mouth.

Should know I thought Olivia Munn was a great Psylocke, just a shame she was evil and in the wrong movie. 

Should know I still mark out when Berry Storm goes all weather witch in Days of Future Past.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Into accents

* Just not aussie ones

* Wish Olivia Munn was in another X-men movie as Psylocke*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I wish Fox had actually done a proper XMen movie full stop. I own them all cause y'know... They're X-Men. But ultimately none of them ever captured the comics magic. 

Disney don't fuck it up. 

I would never accept Channing Tatum as Gambit.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Rightfully rejects Tatum as Gambit.

- Thought Munn was decent.

- Is part of the Triplicate Girl-A-Thon!! :mark :woo :dance


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Has been eating biscuits & gravy :bjpenn
Has probably changed her avi a million times since I last posted in here :hmm:
Likes to communicate with people through pics/gifs :hmm:


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Cherishes Becky 

Happy with her new attitude

Ready for the match with Rousey


----------



## Broken Bone (Jul 17, 2018)

Never seen him, I wrote one meant for the user above them.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- First time I've seen this poster here. Hello!

- Broken. :sadbecky

- Thinks my opinion is meh. :sadbecky


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

It happens all the time in here 


Broken Bone said:


> Never seen him, I wrote one meant for the user above them.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Fellow Nikki Cross fan. :yay

- Posted one thing. :goaway

- Thinks Becky is a jive turkey.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Sad about the SD spoilers :sadbecky

* Just not as sad as me :vincecry

* Tried to comfort me, to no avail*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- We are sad together.

- But for different reasons.

#JusticeforNikki

- #JusticeforPeyton


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably knows that we will never find justice for our faves :mj2

* May join the anti-Becky movement soon

* Is probably scared to see Kairi being called up*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I'm HORRIFIED by the idea of Kairi being called up. She gets treated like a chump on NXT... I can't imagine what they would do to her on the main roster.

- At least the pay would be better for her...

- Knows that the IIconics were given a strong introduction on the main roster... Nikki tapped out like a turkey. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that Nikki looked decent before tappingm out like a turkey

* Probably knows that, despite the fact the IIconics had a stronger debut, Nikki's booking will likely be stronger than theirs

* Probably waiting for someone to respond here*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I wasn't waiting.

- But I did see this pop up, so here I am.

- Should know that I will resume watching Chilling Adventures of Sabrina in a few.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Will be going to bed soon.

Was watching Sabrina crap.

I will never accept any other Hilda and Salem than the 90s ones.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I HATED the 1990s series at the time because I was a Sabrina purist.

- Should know that I realize that a Sabrina purist is perhaps the most ludicrous thing a person can be.

_ Should know that Chilling Adventures of Sabrina (the comic) is legitimately one of the best horror comics of the decade.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- 2018 member
- Asuka fan
- is a rep whore


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Fellow Red

- WF veteran

- Loves the gaffer's celebrations


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Enjoyed Rey/Almas

Thinks Becky is getting better any better (which is incorrect as she was perfect from the start)

Fan of Trivium.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Apparently another person who thinks Becky is perfect :eyeroll

* Maybe he is being sarcastic, I don't know, I just woke up

* Probably will make fun of my girls for not being considered on the SD Survivor Series team :sadbecky*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Constantly shitting on Becky & her fans








Posted SD spoilers in the Becky/Seth thread :no:
WF's only Peruvian member :hmm:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Repped me a lot of boobs recently 
Should know that McCoys salt & vinegar are the best version
Should know I'm pretty neutral on Becky at this point, unlike Mordy


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

CJ said:


> Constantly shitting on Becky & her fans
> 
> 
> 
> ...


** One of the Becky fans I like :shrug

* Knows that I fucked up in the Becky/Seth thread :lol

* Knows that I am in a couple of wars I won't win. One for being a Peyton fan, and the other against Becky fans

NOSTALGIA

* Neutral towards Becky

* Probably knows that I reacted like that against Becky fans is because it was a bad day for my faves

* Probably knows that Peyton can do better.
*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey who needs to be in the survivor series team when they made a calendar.. Right?

Oh yeah, practically the whole main roster will be featured. 

Even the E knows the Iiconics are jobbers. Maybe they should go back to catering with Ryder and Hawkins.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Everyone's favourite Brummie :JLC3
Doesn't follow football :hmm:
Knows Aston Villa are garbage though :beckylol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't drink :hmm:
Cares about Smackdown spoilers 
Will be disappointed when Rousey beats Becky



Mordecay said:


> *
> * Probably knows that Peyton can do better.
> *


What? :lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Smackdown is just as garbage as Raw these days. 

Will probably watch Survivor Series.

I'll only watch it if Sweet Mama T and Hungry Hippo are on Team Raw.



CJ said:


> Everyone's favourite Brummie :JLC3
> Doesn't follow football :hmm:
> Knows Aston Villa are garbage though :beckylol


I'm not a brummie.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'll only be watching the highlights
Though if there is a particularly good match I may watch the full match, but it's been a while since I have done that 
In that case I would have to find a website that has uploaded the full show, as I will never get the WWE Network


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Also thinks the IIconics are jobbers and can't do better

* Won't get the network, even if it is free for new subscribers :lol

* Apparently drinks*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nostalgia

Still repping DJ in his avi :cool2
One of the many UK posters that frequent this thread :JLC3
Loves tuna :bjpenn



zrc said:


> I'm not a brummie.


Oops 

Mordy

Mentions Becky more than some of her fans :beckylol
Will never be overtaken in the Peyton thread
Loves Australian accents


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The only time he ever uses :cool2 is when he's responding to me 
Prefers English people to those from the Republic of Ireland :lol 
Knows my avatars are great


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows Becky > the whole of England :beckylol
Active AF in this section :JLC3
Loves photography (Y)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Would die if Leanna wore a Becky t-shirt

* Wouldn't mind being The Man's bitch :becky

* Would probably take her last name as well :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

In honour of Survivor Series, I had Sweet Mama T and Hungry Hippo defeat Team Smackdown single handed on 2k19. 

Should feel ashamed that Sonya Deville made the ppv but Peyton didn't (yet). 

I can't wait till the Rumble, so I can see Peyton get eliminated in seconds.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that Peyton won't make the PPV, they are just not that high on her. AT best she and Billie would be the mascots, like Ellsworth 2 years ago :sadbecky

* Knows how to push my buttoms when it comes to the IIconics










* Wishes that Tamina/Nia eliminate the whole SD team... and with the team of geeks SD has, he may get his wish*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

zrc

May or may not own that Hungry Hippos game :hmm:
May or may not have a Victoria tattoo :hmm:
Massive fan of WWE games

Mordy

Ninja'd me :goaway
Would probably marry Billie Kay just to get close to Peyton :lmao
Supports the same football team as my dad



Mordecay said:


> ** Would die if Leanna wore a Becky t-shirt*












@Aizen made me this :mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Made me laugh with the ''the man's bitch'' line :lmao 
Should know CJ would submit easily to any of his crushes 
Should know the IIconics may likely be on the pre show

Ninja'd...

Should know that DJ once called a previous avatar of mine cute :lmao 
Should know that was one of the three occasions I got a response from her before
Should know I don't interact with her more simply because she's not that interested in chatting :shrug. As she mainly uses her Twitter to grow a following and umm advertise herself


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that CJ would let Becky peg him :beckylol

* Apparently used to interact with DJ on Twitter

* Not anymore because getting a reply from her on Twitter is harder than getting a like from him here :lol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should not push CJ too far, you don't want to be :ban
Knows asteroids hit earth at greater frequency than I give out likes on WF :lmao 
Probably thinks I'm not conventionally straight


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I don't care if he is conventionally straight or not

* More a repper than a liker on here :lol

* Is probably right about not pushing CJ too far, he probably is mad at me for going against Becky fans.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- WF's greatest Peyton fan.

- WF's only Peyton fan.

- Knows that being a Peyton fan is the wrestling equivalent of being a Clea fan.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Posted in the Kairi Sane rate the superstar thread

- Gave her a good rating obviously

- Probably expecting her to be called up to the main roster after WrestleMania


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I love me some Kairi Sane.

- Also knows that I love me some Shonen Knife.

- Should know that I just found out that Josie (of the Pussycats) is a Shonen Knife fan now. :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows I have no idea who Josie (of the Pussycats) is

- Awe-ska is his favorite mixed tag team of all time

- Met :becky2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- WHAT?

- FOR REAL?

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- For real

- Rosemary fan :thumbsup

- Marked out when Nikki Cross made her SmackDown debut


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I did mark out for Nikki...

-...and died inside when Becky submitted her. :sadbecky

- #JusticeforNikki


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I am the biggest Peyton fan here, but not the only one, there are 2 or 3 out there :lol.

* Watching the new version of Sabrina

* Probably still likes the comic book version better*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I'm really digging Chilling Adventures of Sabrina. (See avatar.)

- Is correct about it not being as good as the comic. Still...

- All hail Sabrina Spellman, Queen of the Church of Night!


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Kisses the ground Asuka walks on 

Ditto for Kairi

Knows what awaits Kairi upon call up


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Kairi's WWE future frightens me. 

- Enemy of Becky Lynch.

- Friend of Carmella. :hmm


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Will be going to Survivor Series
Is happier Asuka is on the card now
Is happy that Asuka and Sonya are teaming 8*D


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Seems to be psyched about Asuka and Sonya too
Apparently saying man bitch amused him
Not one to give likes


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

In here again 

Lives in the forum 

Weird username


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doesn't watch joshi puroresu. 

- Does watch NJPW.

- Christina lover.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has a good avatar for once
Called out Mordy in the Survivor Series thread 
Could reach 1000 posts by the end of the month


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Fan of my most boring avatar to date.

- Doesn't appreciate old comics and nonsense.

- Our girls will be working together at SS. :yay


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I like seeing girls more than skulls or other weird shit :shrug 
Is not consumed by Red Dead like Tyrion currently is
Hopefully you have a good seat for Survivor Series


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Happy that his girl has been included in the Survivor Series team, lucky him :sadbecky

* Hopes that she gets more focus and wins the feud against Mandy

* Probably not expecting that though*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know it's rare something goes right with my favourites
Logic and talent suggests Sonya would win, but Vince's love of Blondes means Mandy could easily win :vince fpalm 
Should know I like Mandy too but her going over Sonya would be WOAT booking. Let her beat Noami or Peyton instead. :lol


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Likes Sonya Deville

- Likes the theme songs of Asuka and Paige

- Watches Raw and SmackDown mostly on WWE's YouTube channel


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- In his honor, I will cheer for Peyton during the Becky match at SS.

- Probably relished Peyton and friend's victory over Asuka and Naomi in Australia.

- Part of the anti-Becky resistance.

EF:

- Ninja'd me.

- Was one of two to do so.

- Knows I'm bad at this.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got double ninja'd :beckylol

- :asuka

- Have one more :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Man of Gifs
Has gifs of good female wrestlers
Still made Asuka isn't holding that belt


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is correct about Asuka. :sadbecky

- Knows I will go mad and take everyone with me if she doesn't get that belt soon.

- Ditto if Clea doesn't appear in the MCU.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Will cheer for the very likely SS mascot during Becky's match :sadbecky

* Thinks the new version of Sabrina is groovy

* Knows that the victory in SSD probably will end up being Peyton's biggest win of her career when all is said and done :vincecry*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yay its Mord. 

Wants a tag team award in December so the Iiconics stand a chance of winning something.

They'll still lose. That award belongs to the Riott Squad.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Calls Mordy "Mord".

- Better start adding a "y" to that, boy!

- Digs Salem the cat.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Probably knows that the only way the IIconics win an award is if there is an "Most charismatic female call up of 2018", where they would only compete against Ember.

* Digs the Riotts

* Should know that I like Ruby and I find Liv hot. Couldn't care less about Sarah though

PHANTOM

*







*

*









*







[/B][/COLOR]


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Got ninja turtled.

Logan is the best of the three, should never have removed her crazy gimmick. 

On the highlights of shows I watch on YouTube, The Iiconics promos are always fast forwarded by the creator.



PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Calls Mordy "Mord".
> 
> - Better start adding a "y" to that, boy!
> 
> - Digs Salem the cat.


Never!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Will never call me Mordy

* Probably knows that, whenever they decide to break up the Squad, Sarah is done

* Only cares about the Guardians in the MCU*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Lusts after Peyton 

Loves Billie 

All over this thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loves Kairi.

- Worships Kairi.

- His life is meaningless without Kairi.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Talking about himself

* Probably knows that I have been bored and that's why I have been living in this thread the last couple of days

* Usually the last person to post here at my time*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has been bored recently
Should know Liv is overrated and her looks nothing special :shrug 
Should know I would take Peyton over boring Ember


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks Liv has been highly rated.

- Which is news to me.

- Doesn't like the weird stuff.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has not been in the chatbox and had to listen to people drooling over Liv's appearance :side:
Should know I was mostly referring to her looks as she doesn't have much talent to rate
Will not be in the chatbox anytime soon


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't find Liv hot

* Like Meltzer would say "She was hotter on NXT" :grin2:

* Would let Mandy go over Peyton :vincefu*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know there are more attractive blondes in the company, but with her stupid pink hair now I guess you can't make that comparison :shrug 

No because I don't watch NXT :lol 

Is probably single because no girl could put up with his love for Peyton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Thinks Nikki Cross is cringey.

- :goaway

-









NO:

- Ninja'd me.


- :goaway

-


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I agree with Mordy that she is cringey
Not surprising though as she is Scottish 
Should know having a competitive match with the champion in your debut does not mean you got buried


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Agrees with me that that Nikki is cringey

* Doesn't agree with me at thinking that Nikki wasn't buried, I think she was

* It's right about me being single, something that seems common among WF posters :lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- :thelist

- Should know that it was a standard SmackDown women's match that ended with Nikki tapping. Not a good first impression.

- Should know that her recent NXT booking and that SmackDown debut do not give me much hope for her future.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Should know that I think that Nikki is going to be SmackDown's Ember Moon.

- Should know that I'm usually not the guy or gal to claim that someone is buried, but Nikki's future looks pretty grim to me. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is not listening to Freebird right now
Posted one gif I like and one gif that annoys me 
Should know which one is which


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Phantom

- We'll soon be grimacing the booking of another poor soul on SDL, besides Asuka.
- Isn't sure whether it is a guy or a gal.
- Will probably check out the Doom Patrol series.

Nostalgia

- Ninja'd me, as someone always does.
- Wouldn't want to pleeeeh with Nikki.
- Listens to some cool music... and Kid Rock.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Becky Lynch fan

* Also not confident with the booking of Nikki Cross from now on

* From the same country than Figo, Eusebio and Cristiano Ronaldo*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Thinks Nikki Cross is cringe [emoji85]

Stans Peyton [emoji23] 

Knows Becky looks like she came out of rehab


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nostalgia said:


> Is not listening to Freebird right now
> Posted one gif I like and one gif that annoys me
> Should know which one is which


No... but I was listening to Lynyrd Skynyrd. Weird.

- Ninja'd me.

- Fellow Nikki fan/mourner.

- Laughs a lot. Probably the Joker.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- Doesn't enjoy any of the 2 wrestlers in my sig.
- Mentioned my country like 75% of the posts about me in this thread for some reason do.
- Is a cool cat.

Edit: screw it, I'm not pulling double duty again. :no:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-- Ninja'd.

- Has given up.

-


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Realises it's annoying to post in this thread when it's very active
Fan of AC/DC
Fan of Chris Jericho


Knows Lynyrd Skynyrd have some great music
Ninja'd me 
So have a pic


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Knows Kairi will be fired within months of call up 

Knows I won't shed any tears [emoji16] 

Knows Mella Is Money 

(Nossy ninja'd me [emoji19])


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Got ninja'd.

- Knows that I'm about to get ninja'd.

- The madness will never end.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Didn't got ninja'd :yay

* Probably finds fun being a part of a ninja war

* Optimistic person, except when it comes to Nikki's and Kairi's prospects on the main roster*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm running out of things to say so I'll just post more pics










Should know real men can't resist her


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Knows that my attitude may change on their prospects.

- Should know that I'll love and support them... even if they become jobbers.

- Should know that I'm about to watch more Sabrina. :mark

NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Should watch Chilling Adventures of Sabrina.

- Knows that everyone should watch Chilling Adventures of Sabrina.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

(Your nickname on here is Nossy, ok) [emoji23]


Nostalgia said:


> Should know I'm running out of things to say so I'll just post more pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Just posted one thing.

- Jive turkey.

- Should watch Sabrina.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sometimes only post two things and a pic 
Which I've started to do now


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Is this you?


Nostalgia said:


> Sometimes only post two things and a pic
> Which I've started to do now


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

- No :lmao 

- Not the first person to ask that and I've had PM's before asking :lmao 

- Fan of Carmella


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Ok, sorry [emoji16]


Nostalgia said:


> - No :lmao
> 
> - Not the first person to ask that and I've had PM's before asking :lmao
> 
> - Fan of Carmella


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Posted one thing.

- Watch Sabrina.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Trying to make people watch Sabrina

* Should know that I was a fan of the Melissa Joan Hart version

* And that probably dissapoints him*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6357881/Alpaca-gets-Peruvian-taxi-baffling-video.html His country is in the news :lol 

Should know I also watched Sabrina back in the day

However it was not as good as other shows of the time such as Saved by the bell and Kenan and Kel


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Should know that I actually enjoy the sitcom. My reasons for disliking it back then were... dumb.

- Should watch Chilling Adventures of Sabrina.

-









NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Thinks Kenan and Kel and Saved by the Bell were good...

- Watch Chilling Adventures of Sabrina.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know it's that time of the evening where I read news articles 
I realise the above statement makes me sound 50 when I'm only 25 :lol
But I like to keep up with world events and some articles can be interesting :shrug Plus I never watch the news on TV so...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has been posting pics as of late

* The last one he has posted has been my favourite

* Which is making me post some of my fave's favourites as well :grin2:








*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

- I'll know what pic to send him next in rep :lol

- That hat would look better without the big logo on it :shrug

- Still a cute pic tho


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is not convincing anyone to watch it at the moment 
Should know Poland produce some good things


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I know Eastern Europe produce some good stuff, some of my favouirte adult movies actresses come from there >

* Not digging the logo in the hat in the latest pic I posted

* Here is another one I like*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes Eastern European porn :lmao 

Should know that I think Slavic women are the most beautiful women in the world 

Probably does not rate Peruvian women very highly then


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is gonna keep posting Sabrina gifs until people starts watching

* Better than Asuka gifs I guess :shrug

* Probably knows that him, Nostalgia and myself are caught in an endless loop in this thread :lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

- Is aware this thread is very dead

- Has now killed this thread

- Should know I only have four more articles to get through


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Enjoys reading the newspaper. 

-Should know that I only use newspapers for magic tricks.

- Probably finished with it now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has gotten lazy

* Posting Dr Strange gifs

* Since we are posting whatever, more of my fave Peyton selfies*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- ?

- My last one was a proper one.

- Is going mad.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know its a news website but yes I'm done with it 

Probably finds the pic Mordy posted a little weird. Happy tummy what? Is Mordy rubbing it? :side: 

Probably surprised that my last post was a good length paragraph in the wrestling section about how I think RAW is better than Smackdown. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Reads the news on the magic typing box.

- I'll read his RAW > SmackDown post in a few.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably knows that the IIconics are the only ones who have beaten Asuka in tag matches

* Likes Kairi as well

* Probably will find this pic as cute as I do :zayn3










And the post :mj2:cry


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/984612009705639936*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that they have only pinned Asuka's sidekicks.

- The pic he posted is cute.

-


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Would probably agree that Sonya looks better with her hair down










And speaking of kicks


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Posting Sonya gifs

* Doesn't like when she "puts her hair up"

* Needs some context in the latest Peyton pic I posted: If I remember correctly, the 2 previous pics she posted before that one were pics of her lunch and of an empty plate and her dessert, that's why she posted "Happy tummy". I honestly wasn't paying attention since I was only focusing on how pretty she is even without make up :zayn3








*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Posting more Peyton.

- Knows I should post Asuka pictures.


- This works:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably not too interested in hearing the background stories about certain Peyton pics
Would agree that Mordy's family probably know who Peyton is 
Should know I should go to sleep soon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should go to bed.

- Sleep well.

- Dream of Chilling Adventures of Sabrina.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* About to leave Phantom and myself :sadbecky

* It's like midnight in the UK, so he should go to sleep

* Should know that the only person in my family who knows about Peyton is my brother, since I keep most of my Peyton stuff online. He doesn't even knows her name, he only knows her as "that girl you have a lot of pics of" :lol

PHANTOM

* Ninja turtled me

* Back to the Sabrina gifs

* Probably doesn't sleep since he is a phantom*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Would likely be better than the weird shit I usually dream about :shrug 
Strangely not tired though 
But it is 11:15pm here and I usually sleep between 10 and 11pm, so early I know

Keeps his interests a secret
Knows this thread is dead recently
Probably misses Fourth Wall's presence in here


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Doesn't talk about Peyton with his family.

- My family/friends are less lucky.

- They know all about Asuka.

NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Still awake.

- Probably doesn't care for Sonya's catchphrase.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm neutral on it. It's not the worst catchphrase I've heard. 
Should know I'm not quite sleepy yet. 
Should know I don't discuss wrestling with my family/friends and you can probably guess what other things are not discussed either. :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that basically everyone in my life knows about all of my nonsense.

- My sister and friend have been getting Sabrina text messages.

- Probably WF's greatest Sonya/Elias fan.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Doesn't sleep much

* Doesn't like to talk about stuff he likes with his family

* Prefers to talk about it with a bunch of faceless strangers on the internet :lol

PHANTOM

* Ninja'd me... again :fuck

* More open with his family/friends than Nostalgia and me

* Has probably bought an Asuka mask... and all of his t-shirts... and the one Kairi t-shirt*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was ninja'd.

- Does know my face. Everyone here does.

-


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is probably correct on Sonya seeing as very few people like her and her threads get barely any replies and discussion compared to other women. 

Elias on the other hand has a good number of fans of here and posters who rock Elias avatars/sigs. I'm not keen on his face turn so far as well so meh. 

Likes Nikki Cross



Mordecay said:


> *
> * Prefers to talk about it with a bunch of faceless strangers on the internet :lol
> *


Well they're less judgmental. :shrug 

Plus I only have a few close friends irl and I don't get along with my family.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Actual good and genuine dude.
- His PM made me log back in to the site.
- Knows that people online are way more understanding than motherfuckers in real life.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has returned to her people.

- Was missed.

- Knows that us dweebs have her back.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*THE FOURTH WALL

* Another of the Becky Lynch fans I like

* Has broken the streak of posts between Nostalgia, Phantom and me

*









PHANTOM

* FOR 

* FUCKS

* SAKE, ninja'd again*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gets along with several Becky Lynch fans
Is secretly a closeted Becky fan
Enjoys this thread more when zrc isn't around


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was ninja'd. (Sorry.)

- Should know that Phantom might be adulting in a few.

- Watch Chilling Adventures of Sabrina.










NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- I'll cheer for Sonya for him at SS.

- Watch Chilling Adventures of Sabrina.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Missed me.

hno

- Should know it's members like him that keep me coming back and logging in. 










God damn it, why can't you all be bad posters and make this easier. :side:

- Should know I've been meaning to watch Sabrina, but I'm too addicted to Prison Break and multi-tasking shows isn't my thing.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wants to leave us, but he can't :lol

* Should know that it's been like a year since we make that bet that I lost :side:

* Likes to focusing in one tv show at the time*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- Doesn't think I'm the WOAT poster. roud

- Should know that Sabrina is Doctor Strange meets Suspiria meets Dark Shadows... it is my show.

- Watch Chilling Adventures of Sabrina.










Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Will do so again.

- Watch... well, you know.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Knows I'll never watch Sabwina or whatever it's called 

Sick of my mocking of Kairi 

Raging cause she knows what's coming


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Watch

- Chilling Adventures of

- Sabrina.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Starting to believe he is a bot made to promote the new Sabrina show

* It's about to convince me to watch it though

* Hoping that Kairi regains her title at Takeover War Games*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- My evil plan is working.










- Should know that if I don't have to work then, I might get TakeOver tickets.

- If I do, he knows I'll be rooting for our girl.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Plan is failing, just like Kairi's title reign 

Knows I'm revelling in the misery 

Should know I got a nice surprise on Twitter #KristannaLoken


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Congrats! 

- Should get a tattoo of Kairi Sane.

- After he watches Chilling Adventures of Sabrina.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** May be able to support our girl live against big, boring Shayna

* Since it is SS weekend, he should say hi to Peyton for me if he sees her hanging out there :lol

* Although mot likely she may not even be there, since she isn't booked for anything that weekend :sadbecky*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I can't sleep 
Or that I'm feeling ill in general 
Wants Phantom to say hi to Peyton at all costs


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Apparently is sick... or depressed :sadbecky

* Should know that I am about to sleep as well

* Should watch the Chilling Adventures of Sabrina if he can't sleep :grin2:*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

A combination of the two 
Should know I'm convinced more you're a closeted Becky fan when you keep using those gifs :side:
Thinks the Riott Squad should be more over when they kinda suck and have a shitty theme song :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is depressed.

- Have a Sonya.










- Should know that the Phantom is also sick.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm drinking Monster Energy at 4am which is extremely questionable but I couldn't sleep anyway :shrug 
Though much more slowly than usual because I feel like death
Should know the colour black looks great on anyone


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- He sees a red door and he wants to paint it black.

- Can't sleep and feels like Death.











- Hopefully feels better soon.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I've been posting more in the wrestling sections lately
Must be out of sheer boredom and being sleep deprived 
When I said death I was thinking of death from Family guy :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Actually posts in the wrestling section of Wrestling Forum... 

What?

- When you said Death, my mind went to Death from The Sandman.

- Because of this:










Well, and because I'm obsessed with her.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I almost exclusively post in this section

However From 2012-2013 I posted in the wrestling sections all the time and amassed 7000 posts pretty quickly but then I was very inactive on the forum for several years and I've only made 1000 posts in the last 5 years being here 

May have lurked this forum for a bit before joining


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I was the reverse, I barely posted for years then became more active. 

Good morning.

Exclusive section poster.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

That makes sense. I don't remember you much from the early years except in the yearly wrestling game thread which I was active in up until WWE 2k14. Never bought another wrestling game after that. 

Used to have a Gangrel avatar

Used to have a Ariel avatar


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Drinking energy drinks to remain awake

* Thinks everyone looks better in black

* He isn't wrong
















*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

That first pic of Peyton is quite frightening. 

Posts in green, for some bizarre reason. 

Not drinking energy drinks.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has posted 3 things about me without burying the IIconics :wtf

* Should know that I posted why I use green font here in some of the previous pages

* Should know that I find energy drinks horrible, and that I can stay awake without them since I have problems sleeping*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks Smackdown is better solely because Peyton is on it 
Posted that second pic in the thread before
Knows Peyton doesn't get tweets as bad as this: https://twitter.com/Beckham9188/status/1055567606013399040 :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I think SD is better not only because it has Peyton on it, but because it's only 2 hours long and it doesn't drag as much as RAW does. Although I must admit that sometimes I wish she was on RAW because there would be higher chances of her making it to tv and not having only 30 seconds of screen time like she had in the last 6 weeks :sadbecky

* Should know that I don't read the comments on Peyton's social media, but probably aren't as bad as that one. Although, knowing wrestling fans, if Peyton ever gets pushed, I expect comments as bad if not worse

* Probably has slept like 2-3 hours tops last night*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The length of the show doesn't matter if you only watch highlights. I feel sorry for people watching full shows of WWE in 2018. :lol 

Should know if Peyton was on RAW she would be stuck in a endless feud with Bayley and Sasha

Only interested in the photos Peyton puts on social media


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably knows that I would rather see Peyton in an endless feud with Sasha and Bayley that not on tv at all

* Thinks I am closeted Becky fan for my constant use of :sadbecky. Should know that, since most of my post are about Peyton/The IIconics I need sad smilies because talking about their booking makes me sad, and I only know 3 sad smilies: :sadbecky, :vincecry, :mj2 ; an Becky's is the best one :shrug

* Thinks the Riott Squad suck
*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Riott Squad are the best unit they have in the women's division.

Should know I want Sonya to kick Mandy's head in.

Should also know Peyton should turn around and bust Billie in the face.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks the Riotts are better than Sweet Mama T/Hungry Hippo Alliance :wtf

* Wants every female duo to split, except the one of his faves

* Hates that all samoans are called "family" in WWE*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably doesn't follow many people on social media
Doesn't want his timeline flooded with anything that's not Peyton 
Will be happier on Peyton's birthday :hmm:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Right about me not following many people on social media: I have 73 followers and I follow 45 on Twitter.

* Using this thread as his personal chatbox lol

* Probably will be in a better mood 8 days after Peyton's birthday*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Has low follower count 

Should know I have 2k 

Should know I would happily bang IIconics


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Will not be "banging" the IIconics.

- They might bang him.

- With a baseball bat.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Knows Mella will end Kairi 

It will be Fabulous

& Joyous


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

@ffsBlueCafu

- Loved Brock winning the championship again :tenay 

- Joined only this year but has more than half my amount of posts 

- Chelsea fan (I think, previous avi was about Chelsea, could be wrong)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blue:

- Running out of material.

- Should stop repeating himself.

- Watch Chilling Adventures of Sabrina.










Mel Brooks:

- Ninja'd me.

- Appreciates the GOAT Sherlock TV show.

- Is not on the Kairi Sane train. :sadbecky


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

*Rangers*


RBrooks said:


> @ffsBlueCafu
> 
> - Loved Brock winning the championship again :tenay
> 
> ...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Becky losing against Ronda won't get her heat.

Thinks SD is still better than Raw.

Both are equally as shit these days. Although Sweet Mama T and Hungry Hippo are about to destroy Bayley and Sasha so that wins by default.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thought he was voting for the clown.

- He thought wrong.

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It was you, so I knew you were talking about animal crackers.

Unlike some I'm not a retard. All the Firefly Family were named after Marx Brothers characters. 

You like old as shit movies.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows I have the worst taste. roud

- Should know that I hated that RZ explained the reference in Devil's Rejects.

- Owns that cool Spaulding mask from Trick or Treat Studios?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Theres a lot of things wrong about Devils Rejects. It getting a sequel is one of them. 

I still love mother though. Leslie was a better one than Karen Black.

Elvira just gunned down Anne Rice, for writing shit vampire stories.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

I see it's getting crowded out here. :westbrook5

@ffsBlueCafu

- I see. Rangers from Glasgow. Sorry I fucked up. They both have blue color on their home kits. 

- Probably didn't appreciate Becky bitching Charlotte all over their feud. 

- I realize nickname ffsBlueCafu is actually a relation to Rangers. 


@zrc

- Probably already sold 2k19 to buy it next time DLC comes out :beckylol

- Will definitely enjoy Sweet Mama T and Hungry Hippo becoming the womens tag champions. 

- Has some ratings threads on the forum, which I know almost... nothing about, somehow. 


@PhantomoftheRing

- Dat avi looks damn familiar.

- Loves the sad Becky gif. 

- I wouldn't mind Kairi Sane in my 2k19 Universe, I don't have much against her, it's just she seems so goofy to me. iper1


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Is wrong about me selling it again. The Titans pack is out on Tuesday xD 

I'm.more excited about belair finally getting her hair whip. :lmao

Better vote in next months rankings!


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should know my username is named after our club captain 

Loves Dean 

Wants Dean as champion

Zrc 

Lusts after Tamina 

Wants to hug Nia 

Loves some Mama T & Hippo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loves JLo.

- And Christina.

- Time traveller from the early aughts.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Also better vote next month!

Me loving Sweet Mama T and Hungry Hippo is so obvious.

Types weak three things.



Phantom 
Phantom'd me

Probably watching some old shit right now. 

Or Sabrina.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Not a Brummie
But is a bro
Has nicknames for all his favourites


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Closed another thread
Quoted me before closing thread
Probably shocked I had such a liked post in a Becky thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

CJ:


- Spreading the Leanna Decker love.

- Adores The Man.

-LD > All... except Françoise Hardy.










NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Never sleeps.

- Probably because he's a Monster Energy vampire.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Often ninja'd, never duplicated
New avi
Got to post S in the A-Z thread


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm a smart caffeine fiend and I will only ever drink one Monster in a day. I learnt the hard way, any more will you make you feel awful. :argh: 

Should know that was not the reason I didn't sleep though 

Knows this forum is a good place to kill time when you're bored

Ninja'd me 
Should know I probably won't post in the A-Z thread anymore 
May ban me if I start posting traps in the celeb/internet girls thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

CJ:

- Damn right about "s". roud

- Knows I am WF's most obnoxious Doctor Strange fan. roud

- Has all sorts of freaky moderator powers.

#DontbanPhantom

NO:

- Ninja'd me... again!!!! :fuckthis

- Loves when people wear black.

- Probably wears a lot of it.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is correct. All my t-shirts are black :lol 

Should know I'm not a depressed goth though and have more colour variation with the other clothing I wear such as jeans and hoodies. 

Knows all the GOAT people are born in November. Except Peyton Royce.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that Asuka was not born in November.

- But Boris Karloff was... you may have something.

- Will be getting birthday wishes from me.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know that dig at Peyton will get an angry response from Mordy later 
Should know that asking the least knowledgeable film guy on the whole forum if I get your film reference is a fail :shrug 
Also wrote the wrong word in that thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Says I wrote the wrong word.

- Should tell me what he means.

- And no.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wants you to watch Chilling Adventures of Sabrina.

- You will thank him or her later.

- Watch Chilling Adventures of Sabrina.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Perennial presence in this thread

- Haunts the entire Games section

- Idolizes Doctor Strange


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** No longer calls Phantom a timeless entity

* Probably wants to see Charlotte as SD Womens team captain

* If I remember correctly, he enjoys cricket*



Nostalgia said:


> Knows all the GOAT people are born in November. Except Peyton Royce.






















Nostalgia said:


> Should know that dig at Peyton will get an angry response from Mordy later


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

EF:

- Knows that I am ubiquitous.

- Knows that I will be watching Ronda fight The Man live from my domain.

- Will watch Chilling Adventures of Sabrina?









Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- So... Much... Green...

- So... Much... Peyton...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Official Chilling Adventures of Sabrina spokesperson
Agrees that Phantom Girl is best girl
Should know that she has an ancestor in the modern DCU now


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Fan of comics

* Not a fan of the Arrowverse

* Agrees that next monday's RAW is gonna suck*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Virus:

- Should know that she is one of four best girls.

- Should know that the other three are Triplicate Girl.

- Should know that I don't read much modern DC outside of Harley Quinn. Are there any stories with her I should check out?

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Peyton's champion.

- Doesn't hate Billie.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Ran out of things to say about me

* We all have here :lol

* Called me out for posting too much Peyton stuff, yet he keeps posting Sabrina stuff :hmmm*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Posted gifs of Peyton making faces
Makes me question her mental state
Seriously though, that seems to go beyond selling and into a eccentric mind set





PhantomoftheRing said:


> Virus:
> 
> 
> 
> - Should know that I don't read much modern DC outside of Harley Quinn. Are there any stories with her I should check out?


She only shows up in the book The Terrifics


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Is not an Ember Moon fan.

- Thinks the Riotts should be more over than they are.

- Watches adult films instead of Chilling Adventures of Sabrina. :thelist

My obsessions are adorable.

Virus:

- Ninja'd me.

- Is it good?

- Should I read it?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Virus:
> 
> - Ninja'd me.
> 
> ...


Don't know
Just learned of it recently
Looks like a rip off of The Fantastic Four


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has given me something new to read.

- I'll update him when I do.

- Knows that Phantom Girl is boss.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Will read the new comic book that involves Harley

* Probably thought she was the only good part of the Suicide Squad movie

* Probably enjoyed the Assault on Arkham animated movie better*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Named 3 things I don't care about
Doesn't pay attention in the keep a word, change a word thread 
Should know I was in the Peyton thread about 20 minutes ago


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doesn't care about greatness.

- Was haunting the Peyton thread.

- Is trying to learn more about his enemy.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I was browsing new posts and one of the threads was the Peyton so I clicked on it to check out Mordy's life's work
Should know I will be sleeping early tonight
I may put on Sabrina as a sleep aid


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Checking "my life's work" :yay

* Probably :lol at the gifs I posted

* Will try to compensate for last night by going to sleep early today*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- At least he will be streaming it.

- Falling asleep to it still brings me closer to season 2.

- Sleep to Chilling Adventures of Sabrina.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- The Rembrandt of Peyton Gifs. 

- Will be putting that on his business card.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Questioning me for watching Eastern European porn

* Should know that there are only so many times one can use... I suppose you know >

* Probably had a collection of 80's-90's porn back in the day :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know Phantom doesn't need porn, he's got Elvira. 

Should also know I just beat Peyton in an iron man match. She lost to Sweet Mama T 15-0.

Ninjad me


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Weird person 

Stans Nia "I'm The Rock's cousin" Jax  

Knows Jax is terrible


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Leave my hungry hippo alone. She actually wins matches unlike the Iiconics. 

Made it sweeter for me that Sweet Mama T and Hungry Hippo joined forces in the UK. 

Now they need to superkick and leg drop some jobbers... Like the Iiconics.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Angered by Nia slander 

Knows I don't care  

Is triggered


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Terrible attempt at trolling.

- Getting my lowest score ever.

- 7/10


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Crying again

Sad individual

Knows he is comic relief


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is not a fan of Blue
Rates people better than Bret Hart 
Should challenge himself and keep an avatar for one week

Ninja'd
Loves to wind people up 
And go against general IWC wrestling opinions


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*3X Ninja'd :fuck

PHANTOM

* Doesn't enjoy's Cafu's attempts of trolling

* Hasn't mentioned Sabrina in his latest post :wtf

* Probably hoping for a second season

CAFU

* Becoming a regular

* Doesn't enjoy Nickelback

* Wishes he could bang the IIconics

NOSTALGIA

* Wants me to find a nice peruvian girlfriend

* Should know that all the nice peruvian girls are taken or have rejected me :lol

* Never said if he enjoyed his visit to the Peyton thread*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows BlueCafu couldn't trigger me if he tried. 

Thread regular.

Complimentary third thing.
*Insert Peyton jobber jab here*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I love Blue... he's comic relief.

- Sad that I didn't mention Sabrina.

- Apologies.

- Watch Chilling Adventures of Sabrina.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Finds Kate Micucci delightful.










- I'm now going to think of him when I eventually watch Sabrina because he keeps mentioning it. :asuka

- Should know I still haven't forgiven Blue for calling Anna (me) a Z-Lister. :side:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Changed his avatar (Y)
Apparently read my comment 
According to the gif thread, is tired. Same here. :side:


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Fourth Wall 

Still butthurt over the truth 

Changed avatar (again) 

Is tired


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- Knows that I ADORE Kate Micucci.










- Anna (her) and Kate would be great together in a buddy movie.

- Loves her some Ferris Bueller.










Blue:

- Ninja'd me.

- Keeps trying to trigger people.

- Will one day succeed. I believe in him.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Gets ninja'd all the time

- Owns a ton of Doctor Strange merch

- :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Posts a lot of pics of female celebrities.

- I am unfamiliar with most of them. 

- Needs to start posting pictures of women from the 1960s and 1970s. :asuka


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Lives in the past.
- Knows that nostalgia is a very powerful drug. 
- Should replace one of his favourites to Sabrina.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that MORDY IS ABOUT TO NINJA ME. I SEE YOU!!! 

-Said one of her catchphrases. :becky

- Knows that it's nice and groovy in this section.

Watch Chilling Adventures of Sabrina.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Was expecting to be ninja'd :nah2

* Wants pics of hot women from the 60's and 70's

* Claims to be Aubrey Plaza*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Probably didn't ninja me just to spite me. 

- Thor fan.

- But not the movie version.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I actually was making dinner and taking out the trash :shrug

* Wants to change his avi/sig combo to something more "christmassy"

* Should wait until December, zrc would get mad if he does that now*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that it's time for Phantom to stop procrastinating and do some work-y stuff.

- zrc will get mad if I deck my halls now, eh?

- Tempting, tempting.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Running out 

Of things 

To type about him


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doesn't get to say that when he never had anything to say about anyone in the first place. :asuka

- Laughing, joking funster.

- I get the impression that he loves the late 1990s/early aughts... '90s kid?


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should know the 90's were the greatest times ever 

That's about 

It really


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loved the 1990s.

- Adores Brock Lesnar and wants him to keep the belt for a loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooonngg time.

- Not big on the superhero stuff.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Starting to post more outside this thread

* Just recently posted that :asuka is the biggest waste of talent WWE has

* Given his taste in stuff, he is old af :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Doesn't like the Grinch.

Didn't find Stone Cold all that entertaining. 

Thinks Phantom is old as fuck.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that the Phantom is probably not as old as Mordy thinks he or she is.

- Or maybe he or she is that old.

- Thinks Logan is the best of the Riotts.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I had a great sleep
Didn't really dream though
Constantly refers to himself as he or she :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Finally had some sleep :yay

* Didn't had any of his weird dreams

* I envy him :sadbecky

*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Seems to know that I usually have weird dreams :hmm:

Probably had a weird dream last night

Knows absolutely no one of importance has their birthday tomorrow


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Apparently has forgotten that he has posted that he has weird dreams

* Should know that I usually don't have dreams and if I have, they are usually nightmares.

* Knows that the most important birthday of the year is tomorrow. The most meaningless birthday is 8 days later :grin2:*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I can't remember every single thing I say on WF

Should know I say a lot of questionable things on WF 

Will be tweeting Peyton tomorrow


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Eccentric 

Little 

Soul


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

@ffsBlueCafu

- I'm sure is saddened Rangers lost last night. 

- Really wish the'd won. I hate that Spartak Moscow club. Fuck em. 

- Let's go Rangers!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** From Mother Russia

* Probably misses Zayn

* Enjoying Ambrose's heel turn*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Last person I repped
Should know I'm not missing Zayn at all 
Gets rejected by Peruvian girls


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Teaching everyone about Danielle Johansen.

- Knows I won't forget her name now.

- Proud enemy of the sadbecky smilie.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know she would cringe if she ever read my posts 
Would agree that it's a very overused smilie though
Thinks Kairi is the most attractive woman in NXT


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Nicknamed Nossy by me 

Regular 

Nice avatar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nearly ninja'd me.

- Was unsuccessful.

- Knows that the Phantom will be watching him.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Bring it 

Phantom 

Menace


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nicknamed Blue by most people 
Winds up Phantom and Fourth Wall like no other
Fan of Charlotte Flair


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I will assume he liked the Peyton thread because, well, it has a lot of Peyton pics on it :grin2:

* He's right about what I am going to tweet tomorrow

* Not a fan of Sami Zayn*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- Is now posting in the Wrestler vs. Wrestler thread.

- Which is now terribly conventional. 

- Will not be voting for my joshi wrestlers.

Mordy:

- :fuckthis

- Uses Twitter like a sucker.

- Should know that Twitter should only be used for Asuka updates.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should know I find the IIconics saying "IIconic" totally hilarious 

Wants very best for Peyton 

Peyton ridicule not tolerated

Phantom ninja'd again


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm invisible so you never see when I'm lurking in threads :cool2
Should know I liked one particular photo of Peyton and Asuka because it looked a bit odd and suggestive :lol 
Thinks NXT had better looking women one year ago

Oh ffs I'm not going to even bother. :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has given up.

- John Cena would be disappointed.

- Loves Sonya more than the greatest wrestler in the world. :hmm


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm listening to AC/DC's most underrated song

Probably does not know what that is 

Should know I have very little interest for women's wrestling but during all the years I've watched wrestling I've usually liked one woman at different times over those years. I've liked Sonya ever since Absolution formed and I pretty much knew nothing about her prior to that due to stop watching NXT years ago.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Rock and Roll Ain't Noise Pollution?

- Gimme a Bullet? 

- Should know that I was almost exclusively watching joshi stuff for a few years, so I am very much into women's wrestling.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

- 




- No one talks about it much or puts it in top 5 lists. The comments on that video is full of similar sentiments. I think it's a great song and it makes my top 5 AC/DC songs. 

- Should know I'm annoyed one of the pairs of Jeans I bought last Saturday already ripped at the side. Must have been awful low quality material, yet the price I paid was not that cheap. H&M have certainly gone down in my mind. :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That is a pretty good one.

- Might be in my top ten.

- H&M has made :thelist


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Asuka losing at Wrestlemania, that's in my top 10.

I made the list so long ago, I might as well have invented it. 

Elvira says hello.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Feelin' fine.

- Seems to be into the slasher-y stuff.

- Probably needs more Hammer in his life.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I rarely watch anything pre80s. Its not that I don't appreciate old shit, its the shit camera work it effects my eyes. 

Is right, I love slashers. 

Paranormal and ghost stuff bores the shit outta me, they are all literally the same.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I do enjoy more inventive ghost films like House from 1977. Strange, wonderful movie.










- Probably hated or skipped The Nun. I haven't seen it. Everyone tells me it's hammeresque... maybe I'll check it out...

- Didn't care for the new Halloween.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Obsessed with Sabwina

Should know nobody cares 

Let it go chief


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Troll.

- Not a particularly good one.

- Bless his heart for trying.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Goof 

Clown 

Weirdo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is not even trying.

- Why even post?

- Gets his sick burns from Bazooka Joe comics.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Tells everyone to watch Sabwina 

Knows nobody will 

Should stop the nonsense


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I love ya, ya childish son of a gun!

- Nope.

- HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA

- Watch Chilling Adventures of Sabrina.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should stop mentioning Sabrina so much though 

You don't see me doing that

Learn from Nostalgia :cool2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nope. Not happening.

- Should know that he is my exact opposite, so I shall be learning nothing from him.

- Still groovy tho. :cool2


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Stay as you are Phantom, you're awesome. 

Bluecafu is a failure, on this forum. 

And in life. But then I wank on cam for money. Lots and lots of Money.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know we share some similarities but they are small

Should know I like talking to people with different interests because I learn some new things

Should know I've learnt about some new people from your posts, mostly TV/film related

Ninja'd me 
Is getting irritated by Blue 
Kinda wishing I did not read that last line


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Called me a failure [emoji16] 

Knows I don't give a fuck 










Nossy butted in


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- Ditto.

- Knows I was joking. I learn a lot from you glorious weirdos.

- Keep it groovy.

Blue:

- Ninja'd me.

- Goofy guy.

- Fun poster.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm glad you said you don't give a fuck. Because now I know you actually do. XD


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Stans Jax 

Can't be taken seriously then 

Knows Tamina is sexy asf


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks Tamina is sexy.

- Has any interests outside of wrestling and early aughts pop?

- Knows that the '90s were radical.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes I love Hungry Hippo

Sweet Mama T

Black Widow


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should know I enjoy going to Edinburgh for the day 

Loves Sabwina to the point of over obsession

Strange soul


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was ninja'd.

- "Strange soul" is his catchphrase. 

- Cool cat.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Strange soul

- Timeless entity

- Groovy


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

His mob lost recently 

Knows they'll bounce back

Wants to topple City


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Light Blue

- Teddy Bear

- Ranger


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is disappointed Orton isn't on the Survivor Series team
Will be even more disappointed if Orton doesn't even make the card
Should know Orton used to be the GOAT Survivor Series survivor with his wins in 2003, 2004, 2005


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Forgot to mention 2016

- Very much prefers Legend Killer to Viper

- Sent me a lovely rep


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Then 2006 happened. 

Who's Mike Knox?

Don't ask.HBK, he still doesn't know.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows Mike Knox was very irrelevant 
Would cry if his webcam broke 
Likely supporting the RAW women's team at Survivor Series due to the strong possibility Nia and Tamina will be on it 



emerald-fire said:


> - Forgot to mention 2016


I can't remember simply because I was barely paying attention to the product at the time. :shrug


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Doesn't like to watch old stuff

* IIconics n1 troll :vincefu

* Not much of a troll when half the things he says about the IIconics are sadly true :mj2

NOSTALGIA

* Ninja'd me

* Doesn't remember his posts

* Thinks Orton is GOAT in Survivor Series matches*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Favorite color is green

- Knows Iconic Duo > IIconics

- Doesn't like Becky :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I am mostly indifferent towards Becky, but I recognize that she has been doing great

* My hatred is mostly directed towards the fans who think she can do no wrong and post every thing she does in the general WWE section

* Fellow non premium member*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Knows Mike Knox was very irrelevant
> Would cry if his webcam broke
> Likely supporting the RAW women's team at Survivor Series due to the strong possibility Nia and Tamina will be on it
> 
> ...


I'd just buy another one *shrugs*

Mord I love your Peyton obsession. 

It pales it comparison to my Sweet Mama T obsession, but its still sweet nonetheless.

Ninja Turtled me, kind of... Ish...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks his obsession surpasses my obsession :nah2

* Hasn't even started a Nia/Tamina thread in either the fan section or the WoW section :bunk

* Probably knows that he would be more lonely than me in the Peyton threads :jericho2*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- His Peyton obsession is admirable.

- But he knows I am the king or queen of obsessions.

- Knows that premium membership is for turkeys.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm no turkey

Nor would I eat one 

Both on team Blue for the women at Survivor Series


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Doesn't think of me as a turkey

- Captain of many ships. His biggest ship is Doctor Strange and Clea.

-









EDIT

Nostalgia

- Should watch the 2016 Men's Survivor Series match because it was one of the best matches of the year

- Liked the Elias and Y2J segment on Raw 25th Anniversary 

- AC/DC fan but Highway to Hell is not of his favorite songs


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Team red for me.

Red or dead (which most the women will.be going against T and Nia)

Mama T & Hippo.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I feel weird for supporting team Blue anyway because I've always been a RAW > Smackdown guy
Doesn't want one of his favs tapping out to Asuka 
However the sight of Asuka even trying to apply the Asuka lock to women of that size would be funny


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Doesn't have a nickname for the IIconics, because always call them jobbers

* Still hasn't created Mama T/Hippo threads

* Probably because he doesn't have as many pics of them as I do of Peyton

NOSTALGIA

* Doesn't consider himself a turkey

* Doesn't eat turkey

* He is a berrytarian :grin2:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I have thousands of pics of them.

I just don't need to open up an appreciation thread.

I wouldn't wanna be as lonely as you.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks Mordy is lonely
Will send him a prostitute for his birthday
Also doesn't like the green text



Mordecay said:


> * He is a berrytarian :grin2:[/B]


Nooooo, I'm not a stupid vegan.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** As long as it is a prostitute that looks like Peyton >

* Despises vegans :lol

* Happy that Phantom stopped talking about Sabrina*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I could send him a prostitute for his birthday :lmao

Is awesome.

Vegans are hideous. If I needed to eat like a rabbit,I'd be fucking.born a rabbit!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should not trust zrc to send him a good prostitute 
Is correct, they're highly annoying 
Phantom's probably annoyed I haven't watched Sabrina yet but when you kept bugging me to watch that Peyton match I eventually watched it :lmao

Ninja'd me
Agrees rabbit food should only be for Rabbits 
Should know that you will find out if someone is vegan because they will tell you they are vegan


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'd give him a great prostitute. Female one, born one.


I fell in love with Brooke Berry in Big Brother.

Yes I watch(watched) Big Brother.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Watched Big Brother
Seems to watch soaps 
Because he was replying to me he felt the need to highlight females that are born female :lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Didn't even think about it tbh nostalgia. 

I just chat shit to get three things lol

Who wouldn't love this natural beauty.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Finds vegans as annoying as I do with some Becky Lynch fans :lol

* Thinks DJ would reject him 

* Yesterday was starting to troll the IIconics as much as zrc :side:

ZRC

* Ninja turtled me

* Should know that the pic he posted is fine, but not into girls with many tattoos

* Should know that it would be better if he send me the money instead of hire a prostitute for me. I would probably buy the new IIconics t-shirt :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You need the money to buy an Iiconics shirt? You can get one for $0.99 in a months time.

Got ninja turtled.

His underwear is made of grass, cause his text is always green.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wants to waste his money on an IIconics shirt :lmao 
Might be correct. Though it's pointless to bring up because she's from the dump known as Leeds and that is very far away from where I live. 
Doesn't like girls with many tattoos

Ninja turtled me
Probably would agree that girl has great hair in the photo you posted
May have wrestling t-shirts, I only have one lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I don't think is a waste to support people you care about :shrug

* Should know that one of my best friends on Twitter is from Leeds

* Should know that I like little tattoos, like Peyton's, who has 3 (as far as I know), but you can barely see them*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably unhappy about the postage costs to Peru though
Should know that I didn't know Peyton had any tattoos 
Should know I don't care about that city and won't be visiting it anytime soon :shrug


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Doesn't care for Peru. *sad Paddington*

Now knows there was a singer in the 80s called Lana pellay (a drag artist) and had a song called Surrender your gender. 

Lana's only hit was pistol in your pocket, which featured good friend Leigh Bowery.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I am lazy, so, here they are her 3 tattoos

*









*









*







*

*ZRC

* Ninja'd me again :fuckthis

* Should know that I tried to reply to him on this thread from a smart tv, but apparently it doesn't allow you to post

* If there is a ever a "buy one, get the 2nd for 1 dollar" deal on t-shirts on WWE shop should get the IIconics t-shirt for 1 dollar and send it to me :lol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

First tattoo reads Joshua? 
Knows I don't have an interest in what zrc was talking about. Drag queens and crossdressers are gross. 
Has a photo for any question anyone could ask about Peyton


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> First tattoo reads Joshua?
> Knows I don't have an interest in what zrc was talking about. Drag queens and crossdressers are gross.
> Has a photo for any question anyone could ask about Peyton


Rather a pig in a wig than a pig in a tent with a butchered old ball sack.

I'm playing nice so far *grins*

Honest


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Joshua is her older brother, they are very close, he helped her pay wrestling school

* Doesn't care about drag singers from the 80's

* Or drag people in general

ZRC

* I give up

* Is being nice with Nostalgia

* Unlike with the IIconics :mj2*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Now knows my name is Joshua :lol 
So should know I think that is a cool tattoo :cool2
Will probably get that new IIconics t-shirt then



zrc said:


> Rather a pig in a wig than a pig in a tent with a butchered old ball sack.


I've said before I think post-op is gross. I just find drag queens/crossdressers gross because it's pretending and they don't have any gender dysphoria. Also because they only like to dress up, they don't have a good feminine body and are not on hormones so it's not appealing at all really. Just my two cents. :shrug


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I thought your name was Adam. 

Cause any one ugly he's Adam. 

Lol Iiconics.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks I'm ugly based on? :lol
Should know I'm not a bad looking guy and certainly in better shape than the average poster posting here
Though wrestling fan stereotypes and such are strong..


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Not once called you ugly xD

A complexity that intrigues me. 

Should know I've got no problems with drag performers. They are just that, a character.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Phantom is back to WOAT things up. roud

- Said something mean about Doctor Strange, the greatest character in the history of fiction. :O

- Must be Baron Mordo or the Dread Dormammu.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Might as well be speaking Swahili. 

I couldn't give a shit about Dr. strange (I actually like Dr strange) 

Or Sabrina.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** "Implied" that Nostalgia is ugly

* Just because his name is Joshua

* Owns tons of Mama T and Hungry Hippo pics*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wants to buy an IIconics shirt.

- With people money.

- :hmm


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Who the fuck would want an Iiconics shirt.

Mordecay


Nuff said.

If buy a ladies shirt. If it was mama t and hippo, posing like tony atlas and rocky Johnson :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Probably will buy a Kairi t-shirt if he goes to Takeover War Games

* Same as with zrc, if there is "get the second for one dollar" deal should get the IIconics t-shirt as the 2nd one

* And send it to me :lol

ZRC

* Death, Taxes, him ninja'ing me

* Death, taxes, him burying the IIconics

* Wants a Mama T/Hungry Hippo t-shirt that reads "Not like most girls" :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Awww mord








I wouldn't pay a dollar for an iiconics shirt.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Should know that the Phantom already has that Kairi shirt, son!

- Should know that he or she is about to put it on to spite you.

-Should know that they're still the Iconic Duo to me.

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Refuses to add a "y".

- :thelist


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Old enough to be my dad :lol

* Probably doesn't own this one though










* Just posting it because someone tweeted it on my Twitter timeline :side:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I like Kairi


I like Cross.

I like Mia. 


Rest of nxt, not so much.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Two out of three ain't bad.

- Knows that the Phantom is lame enough to reference Meatloaf in 2018.

- Probably about to superkick Asuka in his game.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Cringe posts 

Life & soul of the party.....

Barrel of laughs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I can't be the life and soul of the party because I'm dead and soulless.

- Will one day receive a Carmella gif from me.

- For now, this will have to do:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Phantom Asuka ain't even in my game :lmao

Has No soul 

Nor Much else to say.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Phantom 

Knows that gif of Sabwina is awful 

Zrc 

Egotistical 

Jax/Tamina/Lisa Varon lover

2k obsessive


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is always mean. :sadbecky

- Probably needs a hug.

-


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should be aware I hate hugs :bayley 

Triggered little misfit 

Knows Asuka & Kairi will be gone next year


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- "Triggered."

-









- :asuka


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Goodnight everybody. 

Good old Phantom. 

He knows Kairi will be jobbing to Dana Brooke in no time again soon.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Goodnight.

- Sleep tight.

- Dream of Chilling Adventures of Sabrina.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know I found it fucking weird how I typed Nia and Tamina into google and it came up with pics of Victoria!

Lover off all women from Japan. 

This pic does not help with the whole they're not relatives thing.









Peace


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- They're not relatives?!??!? :O

- Should know that I'm more of a liker of Io.

- Knows that Kairi will soon be jobbing to Carmella.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Knows when Kairi jobs to Mella, I'll be laughing my ass off 

Does nothing but post in here 

Stans garbage


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably would agree Carmella was better blonde
Also likes Alexa and Charlotte
May like blondes the most


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should be aware I don't care if she's blonde or not


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Carmella and Brock are the best. :woo :mark

- Knows I'll be laughing my ass off when Kairi jobs to Carmella.

- Charlotte made Asuka tap LOL roud


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is old according to Mordy
Highest poster in this thread
Should know I'm nearly second highest


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I'm as old as you believe I am.

- Is catching up to me.

- Y2J fan.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm not good at guessing ages :shrug
Must also be a Y2J fan with how much you use the list smiley 
Keep at it though as it's much better than the Becky ones


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Knows not the ages of others
Believes himself to be a higher authority in this thread
Has a different avatar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was ninja'd.

- Or was he?

- WAS HE?!??!?!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I've had this avatar for several weeks now

Doesn't really notice my profile, I don't blame him

Should know I don't believe that, but I just realise I post in this thread far too much now so I've noticed where I've been in the post count. From not even being among the top 10 posters a few months ago to nearly second now. No one is ever overtaking Phantom though.


Ninja'd me
Ninja'd the most people
983 posts


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Phantom:
No, I wasn't
Don't know what you're talking about
You're making no sense

Nostalgia:
You haven't posted much since then
Or I just didn't notice
You have the same sig though


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

In various threads 

Weird 

Unpredictable


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Virus:

Most of posts here are nonsense. Nonsense builds up.

- Phantom Girl fan. :yay

- Toku fan. :yay

- Deadpool fan. :no

Blue:

- Ninja'd me.

- Brock fan.

- Charlotte fan.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Phantom was ninja'd

Too damn bad


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Sassy.

- '90s sassy.

- Would've been a popular character in a '90s sitcom.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** King of the thread

* Queen of the thread

* He/She is to this thread what I am to the Peyton threads*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Master of the Peyton Arts.

- Doesn't love the Grinch! :O

- Grinch Grinch!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

You're a mean one, Mr Grinch
Already got the X-Mas spirit
Should wait after Thanksgiving for that


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably still hasn't watched Supergirl new season

* Has watched The Grinch though

* Will never become premium*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They're ready to devour the Iiconics.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Posted 3 photos
Was up early this morning
Confused me yesterday but it's all good


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

likes girls with dicks just like all of us.

the one on his avatar is ugly tho.

ac/dc.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:lmao 

Might be the first time he's named 3 things about me 
Has a sig of Cody Rhodes 
Has a massive favourite list in spoiler tags in his sig


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that today should be declared a worldwide holyday :grin2:

* Unlike the 18th

* Thinks vegans are full of themselves*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Happy birthday Peyton
Probably will be happy today :lol
Knows when my birthday is


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Doesn't care about his Birthday this year. :sadbecky
- Has been anxiously awaiting my PM response. :side:
- Hated Rusev Day :rusevcrush


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't have Anna in his sig/avi combo :wtf

* Apparently is in a down mood

* Changes PMs with Nostalgia*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know Anna Kendrick is still in my heart. :aryep
- Probably didn't recognise me without Anna. :lmao
- Is trying to think up a Birthday tweet to send to Peyton. Make it creative, and she might retweet you.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks that the forum can be a toxic enviroment at times (not wrong, should have seen my war against Becky fans :lol)

* Sends and receives virtual hugs










* Changed favourites from "Anna Kendrick" to "Not watching WWE" :mj2 (must be really depressed)*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know if you don't enjoy the WWE product that doesn't make you depressed
Though the lack of Anna means Fourth Wall might be :hmm: 
Thinks certain Becky threads and fans are toxic but still talks about and posts in those threads :hmm:



The Fourth Wall said:


> - Is trying to think up a Birthday tweet to send to Peyton. Make it creative, and she might retweet you.


Yes so something more creative than: ''Happy birthday Peyton I love you soooo much, I'm your number one fan and I would die if you retweeted me''. :hayden3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I've had my fair share of Peyton's RTs/likes/quotes throughout the years, especially this year, so while it would be awesome to get another one, it's get harder each passing time, since I ran out of creative things to say/post.

* Should know that I was talking about the lack of Anna, his posts on "Post a gif of how you feel" thread and the gif on his sig to say that Fourth Wall is a bit depressed

* Probably likes Peyton a little more now that he knows she has a "Joshua" tattoo on her neck. Still not enough to support her though :sadbecky*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I have sigs turned off so the only time I can see sigs is when I'm viewing someone's profile
Trying to convert everyone to being Peyton fans
Doesn't like ''berries'' but should know that's not being specific as there is many different kinds of berry


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I do like most varieties of berries... in juices and that stuff

* Should know that I already sent that birthday tweet and I fully expect to be blocked on how bad it was :beckylol

* Would ask DJ for a birthday tweet next week if she used her account for more than promote herself*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is too embarrassed to share what he wrote in the tweet :lol 

Should know I won't do that because 1) it's lame 2) I'm not on Twitter :shrug

You're welcome to tweet her for me though :beckylol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- It's apparently Peyton's birthday. :woo :dance

- And me without a present... :sadbecky

- Will not be blocked.

NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Used a Becky gif. :O

- :thelist


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Like rolling heads
- Enjoys Mortal Kombat fatalities
- Like Mortal Kombat!!! YOU SHOULD!!!*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Blue text, better than Mordy's green text
Thinks 2014 is the year where the WWE started to go downhill, I agree
Thinks Daniel Bryan is unlikable and extremely annoying, somewhat agree, but he was more annoying back in 2012-2014 and so were his marks on here


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Would have probably found me annoying back in 2014, as I was a huge Daniel Bryan mark. :yes :yes
- *Hates Mordy's green text*
- Knows that teammates in Call of Duty are terrible.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

By that point my forum activity dropped tremendously and started my few years break from the forum so I doubt it :draper2 

Has a thoughtful user title 

Secret Bella Hadid fan :hmm:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Hates the green text :mj2

* Should know that what I tweeted to Peyton is something very similar to my latest post in the Peyton fan thread, just with a few less characters

* Agrees that Bryan is overrated*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is making me check the Peyton thread :side: 

Should know you were talked about in the chatbox a week back and referred to as: ''that obsessed Peyton mark'' so it wasn't too flattering :lol

Spends more time than other members lurking in this thread :hmm:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- It's his favorite's birthday

- Updated his sig

- Liked Infinity War

Edit

Nostalgia

- About to turn 26 very soon

- Joined this forum at the age of 19

- Visiting the Peyton fan thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I will never shut up about Clea. roud

- Loves The Walking Dead.

- Will love Chilling Adventures of Sabrina more.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has been promoting Chilling Adventures of Sabrina to everyone and anyone :lol

- Not just Clea, but won't ever shut up about Doctor Strange either

- Is in love with the GIF in the above post


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Made me feel old when he highlighted how long I have been on the forum 
Should know I haven't visited the Peyton thread yet to check Mordy's comment
Football fan


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Told me my nickname in the chatbox

* Probably some Becky fans who are mad at me said that:lol. They are not entirely wrong though

* Feeling old








*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I've read that comment now
Though at first I thought it was in the pic thread so I was scrolling through a million pics :side:
I don't know why you use two oo's in some words though :hmm:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I never had a proper education in english and I mostly learnt english by myself, so my english is not so bueno

* Doesn't appreciate thousands of Peyton pics :side:

* Should know that I was checking my rep list and I saw that he repped me for some Carmella posts I did a few months ago, which makes me think that he finds Carmella hot*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- Now knows who Kate Micucci is.










- Should know that she is my spirit animal.










- Thinks she's cute... not adorable and/or perfect.










Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Will receive no Kate gifs.

- Can have this tho:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Obsessed with Clea.
- Obsessed with Sabrina even more.








- Obsessed with Kate Micucci even even more.









Someone is feeling a bit left out right now:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Bringing back MEW

* Probably agrees that MEW>Kate

* Hopefully the Peyton twerking rep helped his mood :lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Kate Micucci and Riki Lindhome are the true Iconic Duo.










- Should wake me when Peyton starts playing the ukulele.

- Knows that MEW is pretty boss.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Likes Japanese women
- Loves Anime
- We both know that "Perfect Blue" is "PERFECT!!"*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wrote some groovy lyrics inspired by Perfect Blue.

- Has music to go with 'em?

- Thinks Claire > Jill. :hmm


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Returns to thread 

Cool username

Welcome to a gif of the GOAT









Phantom : oh never mind


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should know I approve of said gifs 

Hope he had a nice Saturday

Has nightmares of Kairi jobbing to Mella Is Money


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that it's Saturday morning here.

- Pretty good so far.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has had a pretty good day so far

* I envy him for that, for me it has been the worst

* Will probably recommend me to watch Sabrina to help my mood*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Having a bad day. :sadbecky

- Why? Peyton's B-Day can't be a bad day...

- Is correct. Watch Sabrina.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is having a shit day like me 
May have listened to a favorite song in an attempt to cheer himself up 
Posted in the gif thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is also feeling down.

- Should know that the Phantom is sending good vibes to both of ya.

-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Sends us all virtual hugs.










- For that, he gets some Aubrey Plaza










- Doesn't think Nightmare on Elm Street is the best Horror of the 80's.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has spread his mood to everyone here :lol

* Likes 80's movies

* Despite being younger than me*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I enjoy films from the 1920s and I'm not that old.

- Thinks I'm that old.

- Thinks I'm a vampire. Flattered.

P.S. NOES is in the Top 20 for the 1980s. It's no Inferno or American Werewolf in London, but it's pretty damn good.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I know he is not that old

* If he was he wouldn't be posting here as much as he does

* Unless he is older than I thought and he is already retired :hmmm*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I actually post from work a good chunk of the time.

- Should know that there are reasons why I post almost exclusively in this thread: it's quick, requires very little thought, gives my hands something to do, and is rather comforting. I can put it down with ease if they call me and pick it up when I have downtime... which is often. At the moment, I use no other forums and generally post from my phone or tablet.

- Likes MEW more than Kate. :O


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Likes movies from the 20s
Should see Call of Cthulhu, even though it was made recently, it is in 1920's style.
Denys being immortal


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

• Chillingly enjoys Sabrina.

• Loves the classic horror icons.

• Should become Premium already.

:lauren

• Ninja'd me.

• Likes fighting games.

• Likes anime.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I have seen Call.

- Should know that I dug it.

- Should know that I used to be a regular at the H.P. Lovecraft Film Festival.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Probably has seen Whisperer in Darkness
Lovecraft fan
Cthulhu fhatgn


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Everyone of 

You are 

Weirdos


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** You post here a lot

* Which makes you a weirdo

* Just like us*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should know I 

Really don't 

Give a single F 

[emoji23]


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Set Blue straight.










- Knows we are all weirdos for posting on a forum about half-naked men wrestling. :aryep 

- Embraces the green text. :drose

Blue:

Doesn't give a F. Kind of feel the same way about these three things after getting ninja'd. :Cocky


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Knows Anna Kerplunk is Z list 

Should get over it 

Move on to someone else


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Tries to bait members.
- Fails miserably.
- Should learn what Z-List means in his free time. :aryep


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Will not accept 

The fact that 

Anna Kaboom is old news


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:sip


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Using IIconic gifs :yay

* Should know that there is an IIconic gif fr everything, if he ever needs one

* Except for championship celebrations, there is no Iiconic gif for that one :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that the Phantom is about to adult.

- Doesn't have time to search for nonsense.

- Pretend there is a Kate Micucci gif here.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- We'll meet again.

- Don't know where, don't know when.

- But I know we'll meet again some sunny day.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know you can only meet Blue on rainy days.
- Always appreciates a Kate Micucci gif.








- Should know there isn't a lot of good Kate Micucci gifs unlike MEW.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

• Needs a little Garfunkel in his Oates.

• Has a shrine of Anna Kendrick.

• Probably watched all three *Pitch Perfect* films.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** No sig

* Used to post here more frequently

* Also used to have a Brie Larsson avi if I remember correctly*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Various usernames 

Current one is cool 

Nice avatar

(Mordegloom ninja'd me)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Currently engaged in a GIF war with me. :sip
- Will not win. :becky2
- Likes to make up nicknames for other users.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** King of gifs

* And hasn't even started to use the Anna gifs

* Cool bro*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

The Brick Wall trying to engage in a gif war 

Lowering themselves

Pretty sad 

(Mordegloom again) [emoji85]


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't edit posts here :bunk

* Losing a gif war

* Trying to get on everyone's nerves, but failing miserably so far*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Will throw tantrums when Peyton is released

Ninjas people 

Tries to be funny, fails miserably


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Trying the asshole heel gimmick. Its a good look.

Any football on today?

Did BlueCafu play?


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should know Rangers play at home tomorrow

Called me an asshole heel [emoji23] 

Knows I'm flattered


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Would get X-Pac heat if he was a wrestler. :aryep
- Changed his avatar.
- Doesn't want to continue the GIF war. I suppose I win then.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Knows I have better things to do than a gif war with Brick Wall

Trying to be edgy 

Fails


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has started to call me Brick Wall. :sadbecky
- Also trying to be edgy, but also failing miserably. 
- Didn't dispute my GIF war win. Fair enough. :yay


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** From the UK

* Like most people who post in this thread

* Probably going to sleep soon, if he is not already sleeping*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Almost Ninja'd me.

- Did not succeed.

- As punishment, he must bring me MEW gifs. Kate also works.

That is my will!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

**









*









*







*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Fantasm of the Ring 

Upset easily 

Too damn bad 

Wants gifs 

Mordegloom 

MEW fan 

Should know my nickname for MEW is Mary Elizabeth Whingefest 

Owner of gifs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I will now supply my own Kate Micucci gifs.

-









-


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Probably knows I don't give a damn about Kate Whatever her name is


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that Kate Micucci shocking GOAT "Weird Al" Yankovic with her vulgar language is my favorite thing.

-









-


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Knows I've never heard of Kate Muccici or whatever it is


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Woke up on the wrong side of bed this morning.
- Removed Charlotte from his favourites :hmm
- Should know his last post is a lie, as he has now heard of Kate Muccici :aryep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- Riki Lindhome is also great.

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW

- Removed Anna from sig and avatar

- #BringAnnaBack

- Dislikes the WWE sections

EDIT

Phantom

-








-









-


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should know I have a lot of favorites, she's still there Numb Nuts  

Too much time on their hands 

Needs to venture outdoors more often

Emerald Fire 

Loves Sergio Ramos, won't admit it 

Cringes over blowing a 3 - 0 lead v Palace 

Knows Brendan is overrated


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that this thread is now the Official Nikki Swango Appreciation Thread.

-









-


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Knows Nikki Swango is a badass

- Wants this thread dedicated to her

- Knows that almost every character in Fargo is crazy :lol

EDIT

- Posted 3 GOAT GIFs

- Knows WM34 was a glorious day for fans of The Queen

- Loves James Tavernier


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Knows his boss bottles finals 

Bores his friends with Istanbul 

AJ fan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Enjoyed Drew vs Kurt

- Dislikes Dolph

- Wants Drew to break away from Dolph


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









- And the line I say all the time:











Is Nikki Swango the coolest MEW character? Let me know what you think!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Is Nikki Swango the coolest MEW character? Let me know what you think!


- Of course

- Not just the coolest but also the grooviest

- Likes the word 'groovy'


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Nikki Swango is the definition of groovy.

- Knows that I will base the rest of my life on her teachings.

-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Likes Nikki Swango
Mostly due to who plays her
Has read The Terrifics yet?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that Nikki would be awesome without MEW... but MEW made her perfect.

- Not yet.

- Going to the comic shop in a few. I'll look for it there.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Knows that MEW is totally bangable

Her best role was FD3


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Close to reaching 1000 posts

- Hates James Ellsworth

- #JusticeForAsuka

EDIT

Blue Cafu

- Has a match against Motherwell today

- Thinks Brendan is overrated

- Fellow Drew McIntyre fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Says WM34 was a glorious day for Charlotte fans.

- Should know that the elders of the Asuka fan tribe refer to it as the Dark Day.

- Repped me with some Swango. :woo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Still hates April 8th 2018

* Thinks MEW makes things perfect

* Got some MEW rep*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Fantasm 

Knows Asuka tapping out was her role 

Knows Asuka's role also was to put over Carmella


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has woken up to post gifs

* Maybe he never went to sleep

* 1 week until his brthday where he lives*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Nostalgia said:


>


Should know I would gladly smash all three of them [emoji123]


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Posted one thing.

- Knows that I'm obsessed with... so many things.

- Have a Françoise Hardy.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Often posts from work 
May have an easy job 
Good morning Phantom


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Agrees with me about Daniel Bryan
- Likes Rock music
- I think you're a fan of IRON MAIDEN!!!!*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nostalgia said:


> Often posts from work
> May have an easy job
> Good morning Phantom


Easiest job in the world and I still complain about it. :asuka

Good morning. 

- Friend of the world, enemy of Daniel Bryan.

- Thinks NJPW is boring.

- Knows that Mankind is boss.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Do you like video game music?
- To let you know, this is my second favorite music genre.
- 



 get a load of this EPICNESS!!!*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm drinking this










Should know it's not the best Rockstar flavour

Should know when I took my first sip I had a expression on my face similar to this woman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I do like video game music.

- Enthusiastic fellow.

- Excitable boy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Good morning Phantom

* Always the first to post here

* Complains about the easiest job in the world :hmm*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Was not drinking a energy drink earlier

Is less critical of his favourites then I am 

Should know that Sunday is the most boring day of the week


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that all 3 things are right

* If fans don't criticize their favourites they won't improove. Also, I am more critical of her booking than of them

* Drinks Monster energy drinks and he is still alive :wtf (Being the Elite joke, you may not get it)*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know Peyton Royce is glitched in 2k19.

Still superkicked her though.

I just put the Iiconics in 3 on 2 match with hungry hippo, black widow and sweet mama T.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Plays mostly with the women on WWE 2k19 
Doesn't play around with the men much 
Instead plays with men irl


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Pretty sure I play with women IRL too.

Only ones with vaginas. I'm not into mutants. 

Is a cool dude.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Enjoys ribbing 
Not so much being ribbed back 
Doesn't think highly of other people in the LGBT community


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm not bothered about being ribbed. 

They've added too many letters to that LGBT tag. Its become rather repugnant. 

Doesn't play 2k19.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks I'm into mutants 
Should know my irl friends would probably think the same way :side: 
Guys are so mature


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

When they're as hot as Gambit, Storm and Psylocke who wouldn't like mutants? 

Sounds like you need better friends [emoji14]

Sunday dinner crew today?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** IIconics n2 fan

* Plays with women in video games and IRL

* Must be single :lol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know the worst thing about trans girls is when they post pre-transition pics on social media in a status and act so proud of it. 

Should know I don't want to see that shit. 

I haven't had Sunday dinner in years. I never really cared for it much and I don't have the family to share it with. :shrug Same reason Christmas is always shit for me now.

Ninja'd me
Thinks zrc is single 
I seem to remember him saying he had a partner before tho :hmm:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

To me, and I might be a bit backwards. But if you were born with a dick dangling between your legs then you were born a boy. It doesn't matter what pills they take or what surgery they have, they will always be a man. Vice versa for a woman. 

I'm not in the Sunday dinner crew today, can't be bothered haha. 

Will vote in December (hopefully).


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Hates Christmas

* Don't we all?

* Probably is gonna spend his birthday next week with his judgemental friends instead of with his even more judgemental family

ZRC

* Ninja'd me

* Not a fan of trans people

* Not a fan of australians female wrestlers currently on WWE's main roster*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is also not a fan of trans people 
Because the ones where he lives look like men
Should know my friends are okay but I don't discuss everything with them. My family with the exception of my dad are awful people though.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should never come to Peru with the mentality he has, this country is not really open minded

* It's right about the trans people on my country, they don't even try :lol

* Hasn't commented in my awesome new sig :side:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Has awful family members. 

Probably why you turned out nice. 

Always positive.



Mordy 

Ninja turtled me. 

Thinks I don't like female Australians in the E. Is incorrect, Rhea Ripley is great. 

Thinks the Transexuals don't try.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks Nostalgia is nice roud

* Should double check my post, I put "australian women on WWE's main roster" :grin2:

* Probably finds Rhea's digs on Tegan hilarious*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ah yes so you did


Rhea is a great heel with her Tegan digs. 

It'll just lead to Nox beating her for the UK women's belt anyway.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks WWE UK will still be a thing when Tegan recovers :lol

* Wants to see Mama T and Hippo destroying everyone at Survivor Series

* Is content with them destroying the IIconics in 2k19 for now :sadbecky

BONUS: Probably not surprised that this how they treated Peyton for her birthday, like the jobber she is booked to be :mj2


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1061378449883820033*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh it will be, the NXT expansion will continue. 

I am having a hoot on 2k19, destroying Trish, Lita, Iiconics and Bella Twins. 

It would make sense for sweet mama T and Hungry Hippo to be on Team Raw. But the women's scene of the brand is pretty stacked compared to Smackdowns. Could just as easily be any of the Riott Squad, Mickie James, Bayley, Sasha, Natalya.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I wasn't planning on visiting Peru anytime soon :lol
Apparently had to learn English all by himself because the education system isn't good enough there 
Knows I have sigs turned off but wants me to check his new sig so I will have to view his profile :side:

Ninja'd 

Should know I agree somewhat with what you wrote earlier so I don't think you're that backwards lol. Most people would feel the same I guess but don't want to admit it in this PC society we live in. 

I say somewhat though because I consider it a grey area and shit is confusing. I've never had any attraction to males but I can find some trans girls attractive so yeah..


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should activate sigs just to see my awesome sigs :grin2:

* Probably doesn't give a damn about my current (or any) of my sigs :side:

* Has made me start to use this smilie :side: more often*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I checked your profile to view your new sig... and it's Peyton's butt. Not surprising. 

Only supporting one half of the IIconics. :lol 

Should know I was reminded you have bad taste in other wrestlers.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Knows Becky fans are incredibly thin skinned

Keeps on ninja-ing me 

Knows I don't really care 

Nossy butted in


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Tried to get on my nerves yesterday

* It's cool since he is an IIconics fan

* And part of the anti-Becky fans movement :lol*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

New sig (I approve)
May or may not have visited Machu Picchu
Peyton fan thread would literally disappear if it wasn't for him


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nearly everyone gets on his nerves :shrug

Fan of golf :tripsscust

Should know I live by a golf course and it's near a public footpath so walkers often have to avoid getting hit by golf balls and have to wait for these silly idiots to play their shots before they can continue their walk. Also watching middle age women attempt to play golf is hilarious, they are so bad at it. While it is certainly a boring sport, women should not be playing it at all. :side:

Ninja'd me while I was going on my golf rant
Hi CJ 
I hope you're not a golf fan :argh:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't care about golf

* Sexist about golf

* Should know that I was the weirdo in my school, since most of the people here loves football and I am indifferent towards it, while I love tennis, golf and Formula 1, which not many people here care about.*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm only joking around. :lol I know some women are good at golf, but I've never ever seen a good player here. 

Loves Tennis

Was also a weirdo in school :cool2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Now knows I think golf is boring af
Knows Rory McIlroy gets a lot of attention over here
Won't be eating Turkey this Christmas


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Enjoys eating Turkey regularly. Turkey sandwiches. :side: 
May have seen my Bella Hadid posts in the celebs thread
Should know I won't be posting any odd women in there


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I only thing I know about womens golf is one girl called Paige Spirinac, who is hot as fuck

* Here she is


















* Should know that I was the smartest weirdo on my class
*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know her face looks a bit odd in that second pic 
Should know I am excellent when it comes to judging women's faces :lol
She has a nice body though


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I will be eating turkey today

* Should know that my aunt had a coupon for a turkey from last year Christmas that was about to expire, so she is making a family dinner.

* Should know that if he ever criticizes Peyton's face will get red rep :grin2:*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I think Peyton has a beautiful face and much better than Billie in that regard
Will be eating with his aunt 
May have a large family that all live near to each other or in the same house lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows I didn't see his Bella Hadid posts
Knows I'm not really that active in there anymore
Having a back & forth with Mordy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks golf is boring af.

- Doesn't care for his full name.

- I'm sure it's lovely.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows that is because Shiv is posting like 20 times a day in that thread 
Someone even called him out on it and Shiv no sold him: https://www.wrestlingforum.com/76404646-post24031.html :lol 
That poster in question seems to like feet though and we both agree foot fetishes are WEIRD

Ninja'd me
Should know CJ's first name is something dreadful 
Maybe to the point it hinders his ability to pick up women


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Got phantom'd
Would get on well with Blackbeard
Knows it's not that bad, I just hate it


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- A rose by any other name...

- Was a weirdo in school.

- Should know that I was King or Queen Weirdo in school.

CJ:

- Ninja'd me.

- Is not active in the female celebs thread.

- Should know that I mostly post Aubrey Plaza and 1960s Françoise Hardy pics there.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

May be located on the west coast of America :hmm: 
Possibly from California
Should know I have decent geography knowledge of the US and can name pretty much every state off the top of my head 



CJ said:


> Would get on well with Blackbeard


I've never really interacted with him to be fair and he goes by a different username now right? 

I get on well with Fourth Wall though so I just chat to him about it. :lmao


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows Blackbeard's DC's good people
Knows everyone gets on well with TFW
Likes his women to keep their feet covered at all times


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Likes The Fourth Wall, like pretty much everyome on the forum (minus Cafu :lol)

* Aprooves Peyton's face

* Should know that I only did that to have an excuse to post Peyton's selfies :grin2:










































CJ

* Sent me an Irina Shayk toppless pic that turned out to be fake :side:

* Aprooves my new sig and loved the rep I sent him

* Not a fan of Northern Ireland most well known sportsman
*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- :hmm:ed the west coast of America.

- Should know that I am located in Horrorwood, Karloffornia.

- Doesn't interact with pirates.










Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Was one of two.

- Posting Peyton pics instead of Asuka pics. :hmm


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

No I don't. :lol I'll just never be into anything feet related in a sexual way 
Enjoying Becky's push 
I'm guessing it's probably a cold and grey day there in Northern Ireland :cool2

Was lurking in the thread awhile 
Just to post those Peyton pics
At the exact time to ninja me 

Is secretive
Should be more open like me
And deal with the controversial backlash


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I have been open about certain things.

- And phantom-y about other things.

- Should know that the most important thing about me is that I want you to watch Chilling Adventures of Sabrina.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm currently watching an old school RAW match, Tajiri vs Batista
May have read through the Hulk Hogan thread in the general section, its funny
Will keep spamming that gif :side:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Correct about the weather
Doesn't know the joy of a good steak
Getting peer pressured by Phantom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that steak is :asuka.

- Should know that I fight for a worthy cause.

- Watch Chilling Adventures of Sabrina.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know it's sunny and mild here. Was even in a t-shirt earlier, unbelievable for November. 
Should definitely wish me happy birthday in one week's time 
Knows Phantom will need to try a lot harder. I'm not a TV or series watcher and I'll only watch girls that I like :cool2

Needs to make some new Sabrina gifs because you've showed me all of them 
Should know I'm functioned well without steak 
At least I'm not a vegan soy boy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was ninja'd. (Sorry.)

- Watching some classic RAW. :woo

- Should know that I'm about to check out that Hogan thread.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Will see that many people are butthurt in that thread

May not agree with my post if he even finds it, there's many posts in that thread

Should know that classic RAW to me is very rarely AE stuff, 2004/2005/2006 were my favourite years in WWE and I have the most memories from those years


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Knows I'm over the moon after my team won [emoji23]


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Posted one thing.

- His team won! :woo :mark :yay

- Here's a new one:


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should know my team won 7-1 [emoji23]


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- His team won 7 - 1! :woo :mark :yay

- Posted one thing.

- :O LOOK OUT, SABRINA!!!!! :O


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should know Blue Cafu's team is called Rangers

- Taking a bit of an interest in sports

- Is addicted to Chilling Adventures of Sabrina


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should quit the Sabwina agenda


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Emerald 

Knows I'm happier after today 

Enjoyed the win v Fulham 

Desperate to topple City


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Posted one thing.

- hahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahha nope

-


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Strange Phantom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- "Strange Phantom" could have easily been my username here.

- I would've added "Doctor" tho.

- Having a good day.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doctor 

* Strange

* Phantom*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- New sig

- Better than the previous sig

- Has over 10000 posts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:


- Was having a bad day yesterday.

- Feeling better today?

- Needs a Peyton?

EF:

- Ninja'd me.

- :sadbecky

- Woo.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should agree that this is cringe










Always cheerful 

Loves my avatar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loves 










and is lying to himself.

- Speaking of cringe...

- His Hogan thread has been closed.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

It wasn't my Hogan thread. At least CJ didn't close it this time

Should know he's closed many threads recently

Should know if I created a thread it wouldn't get closed because I'm a sensible poster :cool2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that my two threads died natural deaths.

- Sensible. :cool2

- :O


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows if she doesn't post in her Hiroyo fan thread it'll disappear after 30 days of inactivity
WF's biggest Sabrina fan
Gif lover


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know it's annoying when people refer to random posters as she's. Neither Phantom or Fourth Wall are. 
Knows I'm not sensitive about the he/she issue 
Knows I'm a man of exceptional taste


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

CJ:

- Then I shall post! :woo

- Always creates the weekly WWE discussion threads.

- The titles of the recent SmackDown threads have been pretty Becky-centric. :hmm :becky

NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Assumes I'm not a she.

- Has exceptional taste.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

https://www.wrestlingforum.com/76276222-post4018.html
https://www.wrestlingforum.com/76158718-post4014.html

Should know it's damn hard to tell :kobe

Jealous of your location in the first photo though 

Is neutral on Becky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Been here almost 7 years.

Likes Black Sabbath

Fan of E&C.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- Should know that a woman could be under those masks.

- Or I might not be the one under them... :O

- Is jealous of my sweet original Suspiria poster?

zrc:

- Ninja'd me. 

- Loves him some Gambit

- Not big on GOAT Magik?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know we should stop the gender discussion 
Especially since zrc is back 
I'm not one to rate posters so no :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Will do.

- I know. I was kidding about the poster.

- Knows I'm meh on Becky.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Thinks I have been lurking the thread :nah2

* Should know that it takes forever to post in desktop version from an old tablet :side:

* Thinks my favourites list is shit :sadbecky

PHANTOM

* Should know that I have been feeling better, thanks for asking

* May join the anti Becky movement, but would have to leave this thread more often, so he won't

* Posts pictures of himself with a mask*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- His favorite list is awesome.

- Because it's his.

- Has not been lurking... because he knows that's my job.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know I'm not one to moan about discussions. So chat about whatever you want. :lmao

Enjoys old.horror movies.

Will travel to purchase them.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Uses an old tablet 

Should know ANY tablet is not good enough, both smartphones and PC's outperform them in various aspects 

If he owned a wonderful Toshiba laptop his replies would be lightning fast :bored

Clearly not fast enough to get ninja'd by two people fpalm 
Biggest lurker of them all 
Mysterious 

Has a dog
enjoys women's wrestling 
Enjoys discussion on most.. topics


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Wants us to run wild and free in this thread.

- Knows I want to talk about Doctor Strange. :mark

- Knows I am alone. :sadbecky

NO:

- Ninja'd. 

- Judging Mordy for using a tablet.

- Which means he's judging me. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I think they're a bit of a silly gimmick 
People judge me, so I can judge others :cool2 
Used the Becky smiley twice........


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I use an old phone for this app. Literally nothing else on it. :lmao

Just because I don't agree with something, doesn't mean I don't value the opinions on the other side of the spectrum. 

A healthy debate is good for the soul.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- Aware of the fact that the Phantom knows a thing or two about silly gimmicks.

- Should know that sadbecky is the best thing about Becky.

- Will have to send me a sad gif he approves of. :cool2

zrc:

- Ninja'd me. 

- Enjoys a good, healthy debate.

- I'm with him on that.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I actually own a Toshiba laptop... It's like 6 years old and slow af :lol

* Got ninja'd twice

* Probably knows that it makes me happy every time someone brings Peyton to the conversattion... except when ZRC does it :mj2

ZRC 

* Reminds me of Peyton jobber status every time he can

* Knows that the only way they would be at SS would be as mascots :sadbecky

* Called the IIconics screeching banshees

PHANTOM

* Knows that the sadbecky smilie is GOAT

* That, until admins aproove the sadpeyton smilie










* Wants to talk about Dr Strange*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I've never said anything but T about Peyton. :lmao

Probably wants the screeching banshees as mascots for Team Smackdown. 

Mascots = We don't.give a.crap about you and you're not good enough to be on the team.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I've owned 3 Toshiba laptops and the newest one I bought a few months ago. The only other laptop I owned was an Acer but I didn't like it so I sold it. 

May watch some of his Eastern European porn later. :lmao 

And try and find a Peyton lookalike

Edit:

Should know the IIconics as mascots for Team Smackdown would be an automatic loss

And we can't have that because Phantom will be tearing his hair out that Asuka lost again

And Tyrion will be on life support


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Phantom'd.

- Loves when Peyton enters the conversation.

- Should know that he has made a Peyton non-hater out of me.

NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Has more Monster drink in him than blood at this point.

- Watches TV shows exclusively for girls he likes.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Peyton is growing on him :yay

* Fellow tablet user

* Constant presence on this thread*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Funky monkey.

Sees Peyton as.champion in his dreams.

Doesn't like energy drinks?


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Wants rampant sex with Tamina 

Wants Nia & Victoria as BFF's


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope

And nope


Enjoyed the football.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Wolverine is the jivest turkey.

- Magik non-hater. roud

- Should know that I was excited for that New Mutants horror film...


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows zrc better than Blue
Would agree this is ridiculous for a regular discussion thread: https://www.wrestlingforum.com/76419058-post42.html
That poster has just made that thread harder to scroll through than a Peyton thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Burn on Mordy.

- Doesn't not enjoy an excessive amount of pictures.

- Likes Ganondorf more than Bowser.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh yes the New Mutants.movie, that will likely never see the light of day now.

Knows me too well. 

Fellow X-Men fan.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I've repped that poster quite a few times because they post a lot of good photos in the WoW section but damn that post is just annoying. It would be better if the girl was actually attractive and not an average looking chubby Asian girl. :shrug

I just realised that thread got moved to the WoW section now. :lol It was in the NXT forum. Okay more acceptable then... 

https://www.wrestlingforum.com/76419460-post2276.html Asuka deserves better


Uhhh no idea what he thinks of that girl

Should know I can't comment in that thread because I don't know anyone in NXT

Thinks Danielle Johansen is a mutant :lmao


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know I like Sonya Deville xD

She.joined the alliance in my 2k19 universe. Only problem is her model makes her look like an owl.

Got Ninja Turtled


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Likes Sonya 

That's a good thing 

2k aficionado


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Also digs Sonya.

- Brock, Charlotte, and Carmella were all champions this year.

- Pretty good year for him.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know Mordy's lurking again 

Did not give his opinion on that woman that was linked

May like her more than me simply because she's Asian


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Who?

- Knows that Asuka deserves better...

- ...but at least the Naomi thing is something.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- You meant, Sonya Blade?








- Should love Mortal Kombat
-







*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is not in here much so doesn't know some of the people we're talking about 

Do not want him to feel left out though so I sent him a rep 

Should like it :cool2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Evil:

- Knows Sonya Blade is boss...

- ...which is an unpopular opinion here. 

- Has seen Paprika?

NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Spreading the Danielle love.

- Approves of :thelist


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Nostalgia:

*- Much appreciated 
- Awesome poster
- Likes Lynyrd Skynyrd*

PhantomoftheRing:

*- Ninja'd me
- Likes Sonya Blade
- Loves MK females, as well*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is grateful 

Used a wink smiley that is also very rare for anyone to use :lol 

Should know that life is not always as it seems


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Evil:

- Was Phantom'd.

- Once Repped in Peace'd me.

- It was the first picture rep I received. Thank you. :asuka

NO:

- Phantom'd me.

- Based on that last one, should be a magician.

- Doesn't seem all that nostalgic.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know exactly what I meant by that last line :asuka 

Should know I am nostalgic, just not for the things you are nostalgic for brother 

Will reach 1000 posts in a day or two or three


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Oh, I did.

- Should still be a magician.

- I can give him a few pointers.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Talks about magicians but doesn't like Yugioh despite magicians being popular in the game

Should know Mordy is STILL lurking in this thread

Must be busy watching a porn scene with a Ukrainian girl and Polish guy while they're drunk on vodka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Apparently doesn't know that the EVIL Gentlemetalman used to be a frequent here

* Still doesn't know if he will go to Takeover

* Will root for Kairi either way

NOSTALGIA

* Doesn't understand the problems of posting on mobile

* Should know that I rarely watch porn these days.

* There aren't Peyton lookalikes in porn, you can't duplicate perfection :grin2:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- Should know that I see Mordy.

- Should know that Mordy's being phantom-ish right now.

- Was rather specific with that last line...

Mordy: 

- Ninja'd me.

- Finally posted.

- Should know that I was around when Evil was a regular.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know it's hilarious Mordy showed up then :lmao 

Should know I'll stop the porn talk because I don't exactly watch the most liked stuff 

Though it would make zrc react like this :tripsscust


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Agreed on the Mordy thing.

- Probably drinking a Monster right now.

- Should know that I just had a Monster Zero.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Watches weird porn :hmm

* Should know that the turkey was pretty good

* Thinks that I have a large family who lives close to me. Actually, I went to help my aunt in the kitchen, not to brag but I am a pretty decent cook. This is a family dinner for the family of the husband of my aunt, I am almost by myself here lol.

PHANTOM

* Knows I will get ninja'd until I go back home

* Apparently doesn't watch porn

* FAP to Clea's pics *


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know it's 8:30pm here so no I would never be drinking one now. I don't have caffeine after 12pm. 

Made a good choice 

I had a Rockstar this morning because of my village shop's often limited choice and supply. They only rarely have Monsters. Preferring to sell the cheaper Rockstar and Relentless energy drinks, but also they always have a supply of vile Redbull because I guess it's the most popular energy drink overall. :side:


Should know it's not weird but a little odd to the boring conventional person 

Should know that lesbian porn is the most boring porn of all, its so limiting, tame and the same crap pretty much every time 

Is apparently a pretty decent cook, now find a nice girl who will appreciate this (Y)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should become an adult film critic.

- Knows that no one here is boring and conventional.

- Should know that I was very briefly into Yu-Gi-Oh.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I am a pretty boring person

* Complained that I only post pics of Peyton and not of Asuka

* Will probably appreciate this one










Kairi is so kawaii :zayn3*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I am now blind. The cuteness was too much.

- I can't see this, but I'm sure it's great...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Writes well for a blind person

* Unless he was using voice command

* He could have used any Peyton pic and get the same result, she always looks great *


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has not been talking in the chatbox the last 20 minutes

Should agree this outfit is awful









Should know she needs to post a better pic soon


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Likes some random woman.

Can't see what I post in the chatbox.

Enjoys reminiscing.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Wants sexier DJ pics

* Change DJ for Peyton and he is me

* Not sure what he means about chatbox, I've never been there. Unless he is talking about this place, if he is he should know that i was making dessert, a thing called Picarones, which is basically peruvian donuts 

SOL KATTI

* Ninja'd me

* Starting to post here again

* Star wars fan?*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sol Katti said:


> Likes some random woman.
> 
> Can't see what I post in the chatbox.
> 
> Enjoys reminiscing.



I have to squint at the screen but I make out your words eventually :lol 

Should know colour texts are annoying 

Should google Danielle Johansen and then judge me in one minute's time


Ninja'd by Mordy 

Knows this place is kinda our own personal chatbox

Should show a pic of this Peruvian doughnuts


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** It's too lazy to google picarones :side:

* There you have










* Probably enjoys this thread more than the chatbox*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

They look more like onion rings than donuts :lmao

I hope they taste nice though 

This thread is better because sometimes people talk about really boring topics in the chatbox, such as sports and politics. :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I did the picarones, they taste fucking awesome

* Funny thing, I am good at doing them, but I am not a fan of them, since they are very sweet.

* Should know that I will log off for a bit since I am going back home, my job here is done.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Likes that people don't talk about boring things here...

- ...which means he wants to talk about Doctor Strange. :mark

- His favorite Doctor Strange comic is...


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I will sleep now

So we won't be discussing Doctor Strange :cool2 

Or Sabrina :bored


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Will sleep.

- And dream.

- Probably about Nightmare, one of Stephen Strange's greatest enemies.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Will never get tired of talking about Dr Strange the same way I will never get tired of talking about Peyton

* Sadly, not many understand our fandoms :sadbecky

* Has been renewing his Sabrina gifs*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

People do understand your fandoms
They think you should diversify 
Once again, Sad Becky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I have Terrifics #1-4.

- Review coming soon!

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Bought the comic book virus told him about

* Apparently lives in California

* 7 posts away from 1k*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I prefer to call it Karloffonia. 

- Thinks I'm aroused by pictures of Clea. :hmm

- But that Strange... :homer


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bought some recommended comics
Is possibly Bi-Sexual
Or at least Strange-Sexual


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I would definitely date Strange.

- He's such a sweetheart. 

- I still appreciate Clea tho...


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Changed the Sabrina avatar.

Likes to post scantily clad women from comics.

Wants to date Dr. Stephen Strange.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Came out of no where 
Has avatar of a person who made Star Wars stink
Probably appreciates the comic women


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sol:

- Should know that I did change Sabrina... to Sabrina.

- Should know that I also posted a scantily clad comic dude. #equality 

- Knows that I think Doctor Strange is dreamy.










Virus:

- Ninja'd me.

- Clearly does not care for the new SW movies.

- Fellow Phantom Girl fan. roud


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

7:42/7:46. Ninja'd?
Has a new avatar
Of Sabrina


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that Phantom could post 10 minutes later and claim to be ninja'd :lol

* Not a fan of the current Star Wars

* Probably enjoyed the Peyton spam yesterday :grin2:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Virus:

- REALLY cares about the proper usage of "ninja'd" for some reason.

- Knows that I refuse to refresh the page.

- Should rock a Rey avatar.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me... right?! Do we all agree on that?!

- Fellow tablet user. :yay

- Is apparently a damn good chef.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Should know I knew the new one was Sabrina too.

Probably had difficulty reading that first one quickly.

Doesn't refresh pages.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sol Katti said:


> Probably had difficulty reading that first one quickly.


- ?

- Sick burn?

- Calling me dumb?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Should know it was because it was a quasi-tongue twister, not a personal insult.

Should realize I'm pretty nice.

Almost has 1,000 posts.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sol Katti said:


> Should know it was because it was a quasi-tongue twister, not a personal insult.
> 
> Should realize I'm pretty nice.
> 
> Almost has 1,000 posts.


- Anyone who says they're nice probably isn't nice.







- Except Sol. :asuka

- New regular? :mark


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

@Sol Katti ;

- Would also like Seth Rollins's Curb Stomp to be called the "Blackout" :rollins
- Probably would have also had Dolph Ziggler go over Elias last week :ziggler2
- Also believes that Drew McIntyre is awesome 

@PhantomoftheRing ; 

- Attempts to keep the Asuka thread positive 
- Posts so much in this thread that he/she "ninjas" multiple posters often and is apologetic every time 8*D
- Running out of original material to say about us unk2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was Phantom'd.

- Has my sincerest apologies.

- I will see him in the Asuka thread. Stay groovy, man.

That last one is not entirely true. I'm learning new things about you cats everyday.


TBH I only see you in the Asuka thread. Perhaps I should start visiting other wrestling threads more often...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wants to visit other threads :hmmm

* Here is one he should visit https://www.wrestlingforum.com/women-wrestling/1787145-peyton-royce-kc-cassidy-cassie-megathread-aussie-lotta-assets.html

* Here is another https://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-fan-forum/2234313-venus-fly-trap-smackdown-peyton-royce-fan-thread.html

Have fun :grin2:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Probably gone to bed. 

Night night sleep tight dream of Peyton tonight.

Speaking of Peyton... Yeah I can't do that. WWE do it for me. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks Psylocke, Gambit, and Storm are hot.

- Superkicking everyone...

- ...except Asuka. She's not even there. :thelist


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ha Asuka is my Universe again, and she has.indeed been.Superkicked. many times.

Should know Asuka has.lost to Kairi, Sonya, Sweet Mama T and Hungry.Hippo since she came back
But she hasn't lost as much as Peyton.

I checked my match count.earlier and Sweet Mama T is at 117. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc said:


> Ha Asuka is my Universe again, and *she has.indeed been.Superkicked. many times.*














> Should know Asuka has.lost to *Kairi*, Sonya, Sweet Mama T and Hungry.Hippo since she came back
> *But she hasn't lost as much as Peyton.*


-












> I checked my match count.earlier and Sweet Mama T is at 117. :lmao


-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The girl in the gifs has beautiful eyes. 

Probably going yo bed soon.

"How am I meant to plan world domination. When you're driving around like a chimpanzee!"


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Aubrey Plaza has the best eyes.










- Should know that she's one of the 10 greatest humans.

- Should know that the Phantom should go to bed... but the Phantom will probably post monster and/or Strange pics instead.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I have no idea who she is lol. 

But yes she's pretty.

Will probably go to bed in the next 20 minutes.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Also doesn't know who Aubrey Plaza is 

Good morning 

Also likes Sonya


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Became a regular in this thread a while ago. 

- Dares not to be a fan of Sami Zayn. 

- Is annoyed with colour texts, like me.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Talks about wrestling a lot more than me so we don't interact much 

Should know I'm so bored by the product that I removed all my current favourites from my profile 

Despite that though the survivor series card looks somewhat interesting as I've always enjoyed traditional survivor series matches and the brand matches give some more fresher matchups. Though the lack of build and story to these matches is obvious but that is WWE's fault for booking 3 PPV's in a month, talk about overkill.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Starting to join the gif trend here

* Doesn't know/care about Aubrey Plaza

* Good morning Nostalgia, please don't troll Peyton*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I never troll Peyton like other members do, my jabs are purely playful and fun :cool2 

Should know I need to visit the post office this morning 

Is up very early in his timezone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that the turkey gave me indigestion and that's why I am up so early :side:

* Probably happy that Sonya is above Peyton in that PWI ranking, but mad that she is under Mandy

* Most likely doesn't care*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows that Peyton in Jeans is :done
- Stuffed his face with Turkey. :trips8
- Cares about PWI rankings.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Aprooves new sig

* Thinks that Peyton in jeans is good, but probably knows/agrees that Peyton without jeans is even better >










* Wasn't here yesterday, so he missed CJ, Nostalgia and me putting him over *


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know you would not get indigestion if you ate better protein choices fish >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Turkey 

Should know I always put Fourth Wall over: https://www.wrestlingforum.com/76419168-post6392.html :cool2

Knows I don't care about PWI rankings :bored


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Puts me over.










- Talks about me whilst I'm not here. 

:surprised

- Knows we have a pretty good bromance going on.












Mordecay said:


> *
> * Wasn't here yesterday, so he missed CJ, Nostalgia and me putting him over *


You guys.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Recently won a gif war :yay

* Should NEVER go in a gif war against me :grin2:










* Remember: IIconics gifs for every ocassion








*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

- Posts better gifs than Fourth Wall because they're generally always IIconic ones so I can predict them easier and therefore won't post any odd gifs :argh:

- Must be responsible for at least some of the Peyton gifs on the net

- Somehow got me to watch a Peyton match from NXT so he's good at persuading people


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Judges my choices of GIF's.










- Should know the IIconic gifs are to please Mordy. :aryep

- Doesn't think NXT is as good as some people make out.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is bringing back the heavy artillery with the return of the Anna gifs

* Still no Anna in his sig/avi

* Changed favourites again :hmm*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Seems to view Fourth Wall's profile a lot :hmm: 

Probably will watch Survivor Series live as it's not so late in his country

While tweeting and posting his disgust that the IIconics are not on the card


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Filling my rep list with DJ pics the same way I am filling this thread with Peyton pics :lol

* Is right about me creating some of the Peyton gifs on the web, in fact, some of the most popular Peyton gifs on reddit/twitter were made by me 

* Apparently loves fish*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I needed to spread rep so I sent that exact same pic to Fourth Wall and others :lol 

From posting on here, saving Peyton pics/videos, making gifs and spending time on her social media it's no surprise that you dedicate a lot of time to her...

Should know I'm a proud Pescatarian. I have no desire to eat steak, turkey, chicken, bacon etc, but similarly I have no desire to be vegetarian or vegan. :shrug


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't need anyone to put me over, cause I'm already over. 

*insert playful Peyton jab here*

Has never missed a rankings thread




Nostalgia ninja turtled me, I'm calling the cops :lmao

Sounds like he'd rather spend his life foraging for berries and returning to his wood hut to his loving mutant. 

A good brother


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Got Ninja'd
Is a perfect example of why I don't talk about trans girls with real life friends :side:
Should tweet her a trolling message just to see if you get a response or get blocked. My money is on the latter. :lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know I'm joking. Like what you wanna like, makes no difference to me :lmao 

Should know I have a whole folder of Peyton pics... All of which are her being hit with finishers. 

Likes plentiful of fish.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I know you're joking but these life stories are hilarious and you should think of one for Fourth Wall 

Must involve Anna Kendrick somehow 

Cares about rankings threads


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doesn't know who Aubrey Plaza is.










- Never puts the Phantom over when the Phantom is away. 










- Can't get enough of that wonderful fish.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I will think of one for the Fourth Wall.

Sometimes its hard to see who takes things super cereal on here.

But this thread is ace. As we all rib on each other.


I got phantom'd.

Wakey wakey eggs and bakey.

Hope you slept well.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that the Phantom never sleeps, the Phantom only waits.

- Thinks all Batmen are the worst.

- Even Adam West? :O


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I've never really cared for any superheroes or comics apart from X-Men. It was the first I saw as a kid and never found a guy with a mask and gadgets cool after seeing a Cajun blowing shit up and a woman zapping lightning. 

You never go to sleep, cause Elvira doesn't let you.

Doesn't like how Rob Zombie explained the Firefly clans names.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks Aubrey Plaza has beautiful eyes

* You know who else has beautiful eyes?


































* Only mutants he likes are the X-men*



zrc said:


> Should know I have a whole folder of Peyton pics... All of which are her being hit with finishers.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Insomniac

- Not a fan of Christian Bale's Batman

- New avatar

EDIT

Mordecay

- Gets lost in Peyton's eyes

- Fellow Paige fan aige

- Watches NJPW


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is the true Phantom
Due to never appearing until after he posts
Might also be a wizard


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- There is only one Phantom

- Watches Impact Wrestling

- Dislikes the current WWE product


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This thread just became a glorious mess.

Virus:

- Should know that Terrifics is just okay.

- It is VERY much Fantastic Four.

- Still appreciate the recommendation.

EF:

- Ninja'd me.

- Is correct. 

- His name was Lon Chaney.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Still hasn't posted Sabrina gifs today

* Using a cartoon Sabrina avi

* Wouldn't turn down Dr Stephen Strange*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Posted plenty of Peyton


Nobody wants to see the bikini shots of Hungry Hippo or Sweet Mama T.

I will return after super kicking Peyton Glitch Legs Royce.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Just told me that there is a glitch with Peyton's legs in the 2k19 game

* Because, in real life, they are perfectly fine :homer


































* Enjoys healthy debates*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wants me to post in a Peyton thread.

- :hmm

- I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Got rid of the Sabrina avatar and replaced it with a worse one 

Probably because I never watched Sabrina

Despite his best efforts advertising it in the form of 10 gifs a day


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doesn't approve of comics, superheroes, monsters, or cartoons.

- Only pretty flesh-and-blood girls.

- Got it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should put Aubrey Plaza as his avatar or signature IMO.










- Has been giving Mordecay company in the Peyton fan thread.










- Sabrina is next on my list when I binge watch all of Prison Break thanks to his advertising.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Would be proud the Pirate joined the Alliance in my 2k19.

They swiftly dispatched of The Ozzie's and the Bella things.

Superkick followed by a Leg Drop then the Insane Elbow. xD


Ninja Turtled me

T-Bag is the only thing worth watching in Prison Break. I do love a villain who has no redeeming qualities. 

Might think different


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I love Wentworth Miller as Scofield, but I've only seen most of the first Season so far. T-Bag is certainly a detestable bastard though.
- Has seen Prison Break :JLC3
- Knows this thread is all about getting ninja'd.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I always thought when Alex Shelley gets old he'd look like T-Bag :lmao

Will probably enjoy it if he likes that over rated cumbucket Wentworth Miller. 

Is watching Prison Break. I've never seen the latest season, as it seems completely unnecessary.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW

- #BringAnnaBack

- Likes Prison Break :JLC3

-









EDIT

zrc

- Is right that the latest season of Prison Break was unnecessary

- Probably thinks Gary Neville looks a lot like T-Bag?

- Gangrel fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I'm about to be ninja'd by Anna.

- Should know that I'm going to see his Lass Kicker this weekend. :mark

- And maybe his Queen... :hmm


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I keep hearing that about Prison Break, but the first season is awesome anyways, so I'm not too fussed. I'm satisfied, it's like an extended prison escape film. I'll keep watching it for the characters. 

- Will not be satisfied until the Kendrick is in my avatar/sig again. Soon. I'm trying to find a good combo.










- Probably interested in seeing how Ronda/Becky match-up together. Would definitely like to see Ronda/Charlotte at WrestleMania.

Phantom:

- Was wrong, it was the other way around.
- Should know I wouldn't get ninja'd if I didn't search for gifs and make long posts. hno
- Is seeing Becky in person. :done


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*3X Ninja'd










EMERALD

* Thinks my new sig is better than the old one

* Been getting ninja'd here

* Apparently didn't liked the last season of Prison Break

PHANTOM

* Visited the Peyton fan thread :yay

* Left some Kairi gifs there

* Is going to Survivor series weekend roud

THE FOURTH WALL

* Watching Prison Break

* Will watch Sabrina

* Probably tired of seeing me posting Peyton pics here*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

#BringAnnaBack

- Has a friend in the Peyton thread. :yay

- Until I run out of Peyton/Kairi pics. :sadbecky

- Should know that I think I'm going to see Kairi as well. :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I just gave Kairi and Sonya the women's tag belts xD

Sweet Mama T and Hungry Hippo are Raw and SD women's champs.

Asuka, just lost to Ronda (I didn't play it)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should give the IIconics the tag titles

* Probably he will be like :beckylol whe he reads that

* Should know that Peyton is in Kansas City, where RAW is taking place, so his Hungry Hippo and Mama T may get the chance to squash them in real life as well*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know this new page of the thread is better because it's not littered with IIconics pics 
I thought Phantom's: ''Only pretty flesh-and-blood girls'' comment would trigger you 
Made a good decision regarding the women's tag title belts. 

When will WWE even introduce them lol.


Ninja'd by Mordy 
Is the reason why the previous page is a chore to scroll through 
Always knows Peyton's location. Stalker alert. :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I can dig the Kairi/Sonya thing.

- Peyton is the #1 jobber in his game. :sadbecky

- Why not Billie?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - I can dig the Kairi/Sonya thing.
> 
> - Peyton is the #1 jobber in his game. :sadbecky
> 
> - Why not Billie?


Everyone in the game not in the alliance are #1 jobbers :lmao

Just got quoted. 

I'm.probably ninjad




Mordecay said:


> ** Should give the IIconics the tag titles
> 
> * Probably he will be like :beckylol whe he reads that
> 
> * Should know that Peyton is in Kansas City, where RAW is taking place, so his Hungry Hippo and Mama T may get the chance to squash them in real life as well*


The Iiconics are always number one contenders. Because beating them up never gets old. But right now the alliance will face Shayna and Mandy. Y'know, actual talents.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was not ninja'd. :yay

- Quoted. :no

- Here's Sabrina:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Lord of the GIFs

- Fan of Sabrina

- Phantom of the Ring


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Will get to see Kairi live :mark:

* Will get to se Asuka live :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

* WIll get to see Pey... nevermind, she is not booked :vincecry

EMERALD

* Ninja'd me

* Looking forward to Becky/Ronda

* Liverpool fan*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows that Peyton > Billie in looks
Should know Billie's face looks a bit off. She has a similar jaw structure to Nikki Bella. 
Should know I'm grasping at straws at this point to name 3 things


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

EF:

- Literally just posted my username. :thelist

- But with the spaces I wish I had. :sadbecky

- DANCE, SABRINA, DANCE!!!! :dance










NO:

- Ninja'd me. :fuckthis

- Having a difficult time coming up with things.

- Inspiration will strike him soon enough.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Probably thought spaces were not allowed while creating his username :beckylol

- I thought the same thing, which is why there's an '-' in my username

- Maggie Rhee fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- We both messed up our usernames. 

- Gave Kairi a pretty decent score. :mark

- Legit believes that Charlotte is the best female wrestler in the world.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I still think the RKO is the best finisher in the WWE despite not being big on Orton 

Thinks '-' in usernames are acceptable 

Should know if your name was not emerald-fire I would think it would be something like Phenomenal Viper :lol


Phantom :thelist

Doesn't share the love for Charlotte 

Is still a bit salty over WrestleMania


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Running out of thinks to say

* Just like all the frequents here

* That's why we spam gifs, or, in my case, Peyton stuff*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- Was ninja'd.

- Knows that RKO is a pretty boss finisher.

- But it's no Asuka Lock...

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Should know that I was posting gifs BEFORE I ran out of things to say!










- Y'all ripped me off!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is his boss's favourite employee 
Which enables him to post so much on WF from work 
Should know there has been better submission finishers than the Asuka lock, but it's a decent finisher for a woman


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that this is the best finisher in the business










* Too bad we only got to see it once on the main roster so far :mj2

* Should know that that was one of the few times I hated Kairi

NOSTALGIA

* Ninja'd me

* Implying that I make hard to scroll through the Peyton thread

* Should know that he visited the thread the day I was spamming the thread with the best pics posted by Peyton in the last year for her birthday, so that's why there were so many pics*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know Mr. Perfect did it better

Should know I did it better when I use to trampoline wrestle when I was a kid :lol 

Knows that Peyton was born in the best month


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I can post here because 90% of this job is waiting, 5% is eating, 3% is using the restroom, and 2% is work.

- "For a woman."

-


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I wasn't being sexist and that women in the WWE are never give as good finishers as the men 

Claims to spend more time in the toilet than actually working 

May eat fast food at his work desk



Mordecay said:


> *
> 
> * Implying that I make hard to scroll through the Peyton thread
> *


I was talking about the last page of this thread where in two different posts you posted like 5 Peyton pics. :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I wish I had a desk.

- Used to.

- When I had a normal job.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I imagined you to have a desk job because it fits in perfectly with posting on online forums from work :bored

Doesn't have a normal job

May have looked at porn at work too :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- There's a reason why I post from my phone/tablet.

- Although I do use a computer for my secondary job.

- Which I should be doing right now.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm thinking about changing my sig

Can probably guess what I would change it to 

May result in others turning signatures off


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nah, I won't.

- Go right ahead.

- Green rep if it's Doctor Strange.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Thinking in using a DJ sig

* Apparently he forgot that he did say that I make the Peyton threads hard to scroll through

* Proof*



Nostalgia said:


> That poster has just made that thread harder to scroll through than a Peyton thread


*PHANTOM

* Being lazy at work

* Apparently he has 2 jobs

* Waits a lot, he probably works in an emergency room*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is going through my post history just to prove himself right

Should find better uses for his time 

Would agree this would be a good sig


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yes.

- It would.

- But not as good as Clea. Make your sig Clea. :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Would agree that all 3 of us should find better ways to use our time

* That DJ pic is cute, but expect the backlash when people ask you about her

* Knows that Phantom probably will ninja'd me

PHANTOM

* As I was saying 

* Lives is California

* Knows that the only reason why Asuka remained undefeated on NXT was because Peyton never applied the Ugh to her*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- #AnnaIsBack










(Not jealous of Stephen Colbert or anything :side

- Can now recognise me again. 

- Is now back to campaigning for Clea instead of Sabrina. :hmm

Edit: I guess this can apply to Mordy too except the last one. Knows Anna is awesome! :mark:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I only get backlash from zrc

Who is trying to convince me she's a man

Not seeing it though :hmm:











Ninja'd by Fourth Wall
Anna is back 
Nice cleavage in the avatar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hates Christmas.

- For now.

- His heart will grow three sizes.



#WhynotCleaandSabrina


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know my heart only grows when there is Monster Energy in my system

Should know once upon a time I loved Christmas but when you don't have the family anymore to celebrate it with it sucks

New Years Eve > Christmas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't enjoy his family's company

* May get drunk on New Year's

* Fan of energy drinks*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- I'm sorry about your family.

- Should know that you have a virtual family now. :yay

- I'll probably be here on NYE.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Hated Kairi for one sec. :thelist

- Lord and master of the Peyton thread.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know this thread moves so fast at times it's putting off others from joining and older posters from coming back 

Knows the world can be a lonely place

Probably did not get dumped on new years eve :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that the world's not all that lonely.

- Should know that I think the current regulars will be here for some time.

- No... but my grandfather died on that day. I was with him.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** The irony: My granfather was born on Ney Year's day, may he rest in peace

* Should know that Nostalgia is right and we are scaring potential posters here :lol

* Is gonna spend New Years Eve in this thread*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I will likely get drunk on news years eve. I haven't for a few years now, it's overdue. 

Should know I rarely drink, only a few times a year. 

Should know that makes me more fun than the people who absolutely never drink, they are a bit boring. :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Eh, there weren't that many people when we just named people's favorite wrestler.

- Should know that at least it feels like a sort of club now.

- Should know that NYE is usually just Twilight Zone time for me, even when I'm in another country.

NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Should know that drinking is pretty overrated.

- Loves the Mario Kart.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know the world is lonely when you live in a village of 1200 people in one of the more isolated parts of England :lol 

May be correct about current regulars being here for some time, but I did take a long break from this forum from 2014 until earlier this year so I could vanish at some point

Should know I only really enjoyed two Mario Kart games: Double Dash and Mario Kart Wii.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- May vanish like a phantom.

- Hopefully doesn't.

- Although I may do the same within the next few months.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is predicting Asuka to get further buried 

Hopefully she doesn't and wins the title at some point next year 

Should know if Peyton Royce got released Mordy would leave the forum


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Man with the ankh
Lives in a small town in middle of nowhere
Should know I know how that feels


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I did grow up in a small town.

- Should know that I just ordered some old Legion of Super-Heroes comics. :mark

- Loves Donna Troy.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Watches Impact in 2018 but not WWE 

Should know I enjoyed it for a few years when it was known as TNA and when the likes of Christian, Jeff Jarrett, Kurt Angle, Samoa Joe, Sting, AJ Styles, Christopher Daniels, AMW, LAX were there. 

Though I can't enjoy it anymore and the last real match I watched from Impact was Roode/Aries from 2012 


Ninja'd by Phantom 
Grew up in a small town 
Very much enjoys women's wrestling


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Used to watch TNA

* It's wrong about me leaving the forum if Peyton gets released. I probably would be in a shittier mood for months though

* Lives in a small town, I envy him*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

In that scenario he would find a new woman on the roster to love :lol 

May live in a big city 

Would agree that DJ would increase her popularity if she started webcamming


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I used to be obssesed with Paige in 2014-2015, not as bad as I am with Peyton, but I used to post in her thread a lot, so he has a point on me replacing Peyton if she gets released.

* I am probably too deep into the rabbit hole to replace her as easily as I did with Paige though

* Wants to see DJ doing webcam videos*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

And just like Emma, if Peyton was released nobody would give a fuck two days later.

Except you.

And me, as I'll no longer have her job ass to beat in 2k.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Superkicking everyone like a boss.

- Kairi is not being superkicked. roud

-Superkicking Becky?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- New avatar

- Updated sig

- Same quote in sig


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Probably a bit sad for Stan Lee's death

* Thinks no one but me would care if Peyton gets released

* Always find ways to make me sad with the truth :sadbecky 

PHANTOM

* Also probably sad that Stan Lee has left us

* Wants to see Becky get superkicked

* I like him more after that :grin2:

EMERALD

* Steven Gerard is one of the GOATS

* Probably remembers the 2005 UCL final fondly

* Not an Iiconics fan :hmm*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Everyone not in the Alliance is being superkicked.

Had Sweet Mama T beat Ronda in 46 seconds.

Dunno what to do with Asuka. She's not getting a belt.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Changes his avatar more than anyone I know

Should know I know almost nothing about Kairi :shrug 

Would agree that the forum was funny to read when Carmella was champ, just for the rage


Ninja'd by THREE people? Yeah I'm not going to bother this time. fpalm


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Least with Carmella winning a belt there will always be a worse champion than when T and N win the tag belts.

Its.not if, but when.

Nepotism for the win!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that the Carmella reign would've been hilarious... if it didn't drag Asuka down to the pit.

- Should know that I was planning on keeping my last sig/avatar until Thanksgiving...

- ...but then Stan Lee died. Had to honor the man.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Paying respects to Stan the Man

* Will probably read some of his work later in his honor

* Should know that my brother called me asking me if it was true, he is very sad.*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Excelsior! What a man!

Just watching a video of all his cameos.

Guy was the grandad everyone wishes they had.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I've been so bored on Instagram I've ended up on the profile of a grandma in her 50's who's following a ketogenic diet :lmao 

Not as weird as some profiles on Instagram though 

May be an Instagram user


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should check Peyton's Instagram if he is bored :wink2:

* There is no way one can get bored there :grin2:

* Probably follows DJ on Instagram*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I only follow one WWE employee on Instagram

Should know her Instagram got deleted :lol 

With how much Peyton photos you post on here why would I need to view her Instagram? :shrug


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nostalgia said:


> With how much Peyton photos you post on here why would I need to view her Instagram? :shrug


** To read her posts, I only post the pics :grin2:

* Should know that I feel tired af, the indigestion has hit me hard :mj2

* Should know that only follow the WWE girls I consider hot on Instagram, so I follow 8. He probably will never guess who are the other 7*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Peyton, Paige.. you're right I won't guess the others

Probably got turned off from Paige after the whole sex tape leak thing 

Should know that Instagram stories are a good reason to follow someone to


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** The rest are: Billie (duh), Mandy, Liv, Cathy, Charly and Kairi

* Should know that I stopped liking Paige when she started to date ADR and started to act weird. I still like her, just not as much. And I think that chest tattoo ruined her look

* Doesn't drink much*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know that Billie and Liv are nothing special. :shrug Mandy is hot though.

I don't know who Cathy and Charly are

Should know I liked Paige for a bit when she debuted and when she formed Absolution last year, but other than that I didn't care for her much. She's from Norwich though so I had to support her a bit.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Doesn't go to Greggs often.

:sadbecky

- Should go to Greggs more, and devour their sausage rolls & become addicted like a certain somebody I know. :side:

- His Birthday is on Sunday, and I care about it more than Survivor Series. :fact


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordecay

- Fan of Roger Federer

- Manchester United supporter :hmm That makes him a rival.

- Loves Peyton's Instagram

EDIT

The Fourth Wall

- #AnnaIsBack :yay

- Not excited for Survivor Series

- Envies Stephen Colbert because he met Anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I think the Survivor Series card looks pretty good actually. But still, it's not Nostalgia's Birthday. Which is just automatically better. :hb
- Might be looking forward to Survivor Series more than Takeover, as he seems to be a fan of a lot of main roster talent.
- Made me bring back Anna for another run.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Should know that, while I find Billie hot, probably the main reason I follow her is because she posts a lot of pics/vids with Peyton, some times, better than the ones Peyton posts :lol

* Should know that Liv was hotter on NXT imo










* Here is Charly










Here is Cathy










3X ninja'd? Twice by TFW? Not doing this

Ok, just once for the Fourth Wall, since he was the last ninja

* Brought Anna back :yay

* Jealous of Stephen Colbert

* Knows that Nostalgia's birthday>Survivor Series, especially since there won't be no Peyton :sadbecky*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Got Ninja'd to hell typing out that long posts with the pics

Should know I appreciate his efforts to educate me on new women 

Should know that Absolution > Riott Squad. They were pushed further initially and were much more enjoyable, but then Paige getting injured and retiring ruined it. Still, Mandy and Sonya got to compete in the first ever Women's Elimination Chamber match.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should stop getting ninja'd by me so much. :aryep It's spending all those time looking for pictures for those attractive women.
- Won't be doing a three things for me. I'm hurt. :sadbecky
- Knows Liv is a little firecracker. :done

Nostalgia:

- Ninja'd me. But it's Nostalgia, so I forgive him.
- Found my Sean O'Connell gif odd earlier. I don't watch UFC, but he's pretty funny at weigh-ins. 








- His Birthday is on Sunday, I totally didn't already mention that or anything. :woo


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nostalgia

- Is right that Absolution > Riott Squad, at least they were until Paige got injured.

- Likes Paige's theme song

- Birthday coming soon

EDIT

The Fourth Wall

- Expert ninja

- Brought Anna back and everything is back to normal in the forum again.

- Has watched Becky vs Charlotte LWS match yet?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Absolution was never gonna last. I called the Riott Squad lasting longer in last Decembers rankings. 

I hope Sonya rips Mandy's tits off and makes her eat them during their feud.

I will never follow a wrestler on Instagram. Not even Sweet Mama T and Hungry Hippo.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I edited the post just for him

* Brought Anna's boobs back in his avi :homer

* Finds Liv hot

Oh, come on, this time it didn't took me long, :fuck:fuckthis

EMERALD

* Should know that I haven't watched a Manchester United match since 2009 lol

* So he shouldn't consider me an enemy

* Ninja'd me twice in a row

ZRC

* Fan of the Riotts

* Despite the lack of charisma

* I mean, he is a fan of Tamina, so he is a fan of people with next to no charisma*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes Sarah Logan the least in The Riott Squad

Doesn't find Ruby attractive

Then again who does? :shrug


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Logan is awesome


Riott is gorgeous for a real goth biker chick. Most of them are obese or just rancid. 

Her husband finds her attractive. XD


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably won't read my digs on her favourites

* Should read my edited posts

* Will be squashing the IIconics harder after that*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should make Mordy pay for that last line

Even though it is correct

Should know that it goes Ruby > Logan > Liv


Ninja'd me 

Still has indigestion from a Turkey he ate one day ago

Should talk to his aunt about that, she must have messed it up


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Well I've said Sweet Mama T has no charisma *shrugs*

I'd rather hear a dull promo than the squealing that comes from those two bush kangaroos. 

Their promos make my ears bleed. And now I will gladly beat Peyton my knees phase through my kneepads Royce with multiple Superkicks until she bleeds.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** At least her promos generate a reaction in you :shrug

* Unlike the dead silence Tamina produces

* Or the cringiest anti bullying lines Nia says*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

zrc

- Doesn't hold back when it comes to bashing the IIconics

- Squashes them on WWE 2K19

- Likes Sarah Logan

EDIT

Mordecay

- Ninja'd me

- Defending his favorites

- Follows Billie on Instagram for Peyton photos


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Except they don't generate anything. I skip their segments. 

And hey when your woman wins a belt at wrestlemania or spend a decade on the roster get back to me ... They'll get neither cause they aren't "related" to the rock. :lmao

There's never silence in my house when Sweet Mama T is on. Nor in crowds (I've been to a fair few)


Ninjad me. I still love ya :lmao
Thread regular.
The emerald is on fire.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Made me laugh with that bush kangaroo comment

Comes up with some great lines sometimes 

Even ones directed at me


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Sadly, my fave doesn't have a famous last name and she is engaged to a bigger jobber than she is, so not sure if she will even last 5 years on the main roster.

* Agrees that the Riotts>Absolution

* Mandy must be the least charismatic hot chick I've seen in WWE

NOSTALGIA

* Admiring ZRC work

* Doesn't agree that the Riotts are better than Absolution

* Since both Mandy and Sonya are even lower than them on the charisma scale*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I know my girls faults. Doesn't stop me loving them.

Sweet Mama T & Hungry Hippo will always have a fan in me. Just like Peyton my feet go through my boots Royce will always have a fan in you.

Will never get me triggered. Nor will I him. Because we good!

Edit - Mandy is pretty much Trish circa 2000. Hot but lacking everywhere else.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should watch Mandy's promo from Smackdown

She has some charisma, she's just not that charismatic

Hopefully she gets pushed further than Peyton


Knows his girl's faults

Loves a good debate

Proud Tamina has been a roster for a decade and not accomplished much of anything


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Was engaged in a nerd fight with zrc.

- It amused me. Keep it up!

-









NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Blecch. 

- Loves energy drinks.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

@ Nostalgia.

I just think they'll probably do Mandy/Sonya tomorrow for that Series team spot.

Won't watch Raw or Smackdown :lmao

I've always had a soft spot for Survivor Series. Well the old ones anyway. Only way I'd see my faves on ppv except the Rumble.

@Phantom

Phantom gonna phantom

Was amused by the fatty and the other one vs Skippy and Crocodile Dundee nerd scrap.

Why is today going some damn slow.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Shouldn't worry, she WILL be pushed harder than Peyton, she is Vince's wet dream

* That's not saying much, since every woman in WWE main roster with the exception of Dana Brooke are pushed harder than the IIconics

* I did watched Mandy's promos, it sounded a bit robotic. Wasn't bad, just wasn't that great either

Ninja'd again










PHANTOM

* Wants to see me and ZRC fight :nah2

* Won't happen, this is just playful banter

* And we both know our faves weaknesses all too well to get offended

ZRC

* Will have a lot of work with next month's year end rankings

* Should use Excel :grin2:

* But he likes it old school:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I dunno. Dana eliminated Kairi Sane from the rumble... Bigger accolade than anything Peyton has done so far.

Most the women sound robotic


I'm all for more women's stuff. Just don't give them the stick.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Peyton hasn't been pinned or submitted on main rosters PPVs since her call up (will laugh when you know why)

* In fact, she has one win on PPV/special events

* She at least is being pushed harder than Dana*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't even like Dana I'm only still here because my boyfriend died Brooke. 

That would be because Billie always takes the fall. Or because they've never had a ppv match? The only time they did they were dumped out in seconds by old timers. One of which being the repugnant KK

For some reason the E have never heard of singles matches.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Hasn't noticed that both Peyton and Billie take the pins equally on the main roster, unlike on NXT, where Billie always did the job for the team

* Should know that Peyton hasn't been pinned or submitted on PPVs or special events because she has only being on 3 main roster events: Mania 34 (the battle royal), SSD (where she pinned Naomi) and Evolution (another battle royal). That's why she hasn't been pinned or submitted, since there were no pinfalls or submissions when she lost :lmao

* Probably going to sleep in a few hours*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I wouldn't know. I don't watch jobber matches.

I'll be awake till late, gotta wait for the hub to return. 

You will be awake for ages, because time zones.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Waiting for the hub :lol

Also hates KK

Thinks today is going really slow


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wished his attractive Polish girl a happy birthday?

- Probably not excited about Daisy being in Smash.

- Should know that I am. :mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I did and she thanked me 

But we haven't talked other than that, I should ask her how her birthday was and it would be a way to connect with her again

Is correct


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I won't accept any princess but Peach! 

I won't be playing Smash anyway.

Don't think I've played anything Nintendo since the GameCube.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows the Gamecube was a great console

Should know Zelda is the true princess 

Probably enjoyed the Gamecube wrestling games


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that the Gamecube was boss.

- Probably still has one.

- Doesn't appreciate the GOATness of Daisy.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Knows the Gamecube was a great console
> 
> Should know Zelda is the true princess
> 
> Probably enjoyed the Gamecube wrestling games


Wrestling and Super Monkey Ball!



PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Knows that the Gamecube was boss.
> 
> - Probably still has one.
> 
> - Doesn't appreciate the GOATness of Daisy.


I still own all my consoles.

I have over 120 wrestling games.

Probably doesn't own any.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Still have my consoles.

- And many wrestling games.

- Definitely nowhere near 120 tho.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Changes his avatar/sig as much as his socks. Unless he's a dirty so-and-so. :side:
- Wish his username had spaces. That Premium sure would come in handy. :hmm DO IT.
- Knows I won't change my avi/sig until Christmas time. :cool2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Made me laugh just now

Has a neighbour that has loud sex

Doesn't like being called Brick Wall or having Anna called Z-list by a certain poster


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that there will be a Chilling Adventures of Sabrina Christmas special!!!!!!! :mark

- Is excited!!!!!!!! :mark

- Just can't hide it!!!!!!!! :mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Loves Christmas

Thinks Aubrey Plaza is perfection 

Often wrong about things :cool2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows I'm right about everything.

- Especially those two things.

- Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Talking about Christmas in mid November :tripsscust

Should know I'm sleepy

So I'm reading some boring news articles to make me even more sleepy


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Hates Christmas because he doesn't have a family to spend it with. :sadbecky
- Like Phantom said, he can spend it with the WF family this year. :JLC3
- Hasn't eaten Sausage Rolls in 25 years.

Bonus: I initially put Sausage Rollins, and then realized my mistake. :rollins :lmao Just made my self laugh.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- Will be :tripsscusted when I tell him that the place I'm at right now is playing Christmas music.


- Should know that Christmas begins as soon as Halloween ends.

- Reads non-horrror movie news. :tripsscust

Anna:

- Ninja'd me.

- Is Anna again!!!! :mark

- Also loves Christmas!!! :woo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*THE FOURTH WALL

* Thinking about Seth when he eats saussages :hmm

* CM Punk fan...

* Fan of the men rollins

PHANTOM

* Aubrey Plaza

* Kate Micucci fan

* Has called Kairi a literal angel*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Must have missed the post when Fourth Wall said Seth is very handsome 

Probably still suffering with the indigestion 

Paige fan


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Found it funny when I called Seth handsome. Will rib me now he knows I think of Sausages & Seth at the same time. I'm used to typing Rollins instead of Rolls! God!










- Laughed at my last PM.

- Is awkward around his neighbour.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* I did read that post TFW did about Seth. Like zrc would say: "No wonder you guys get along" :lol

* It's right about my indigestion, I feel like crap and took a nap

* I would imagine RAW with Steph on the show will make me feel better :lol

THE FOURTH WALL

* Will watch RAW with us tonight :nah2

* Recently posted in General WWE section :wtf

* Regretted that inmedeatelly*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was ninja'd.

- Suffering from indigestion.

- Knows there's more of gravy than of grave about me.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows zrc gets on well with guys

Argues with zrc the most

But everyone else can see it's a secret bromance :lol


Ninja'd me 

Should know for the last time today as I'm going to sleep

I'll keep you updated on the Polish girl should anything develop


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I already have a not so secret bromance on the forum :lol

* If he checks my profile should know who I am talking about

* A clue: I sent him a lot of Peyton, Carmella and Priscilla Kelly pics to his visitor wall >*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Likes getting pictures on his wall.

- Should know that I will be there in a sec.

- He'll be getting so many Asuka pictures. :mark :woo :asuka


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is a meanie and gives Mordy :asuka instead of Peyton.
- Will think I'm Anna until the day he dies.
- :mark: out over Christmas, and we're going to make it a good one for Nostalgia. Sadly, he does not have a visitor page we can spam. :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I will never die.










- Will probably spam this thread with Christmas. 

- Knows I will.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has an identity crisis

- Should figure out if she is MEW or Aubrey Plaza

- Has a crush on Sabrina


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was mean to Sabrina. :sadbecky

- Which means HE IS MY ENEMY!!!

- Is like the Dread Dormammu... but worse.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wants to post Asuka pics in my visitor wall :hmm

* That's...










* Should know that that gif was made by CJ GOAT*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Good work, CJ. :asuka

- Should know that I'm fairly certain that Peyton does not know what "iconic" means.

- Doesn't want Asuka pictures. :sadbecky

- Wants Clea instead? :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Implying Peyton is dumb :vincefu

* No Asuka pics

* I would take MEW pics though :grin2:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- MEW fan. roud

- Knows that MEW brings everyone together.

- Except Tyrion. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Misses Tyrion

* Should know that I liked MEW since that Sky High movie

* But I started to like her even more after her leaks :book*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that Tyrion gave MEW a 5/10. :darryl

- Should know that I just discovered :darryl.

- Should know that :darryl has replaced :sadbecky.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Still around

Probably mentioned Clea and Sabrina in the.fictional character thread tonight.

As christmassy as I get


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has woken up early

* Or maybe still hasn't gone to sleep

* Probably happy that Tamina beat that geek Ember Moon with a shitty Superfly Splash*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is not an Ember Moon fan.

- Should know that I kinda was for a sec.

- Should know that I'm not happy about her current geek status. :darryl 

Oh man, I love :darryl!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Watching Sweet Mama T superkick people always makes me happy. Never liked her Splash (that 2k calls the Money Shot).

Should know I'm laughing at the tag team survivor match teams. The division really is in the toilet when Ascension are representing it. 

Gable and Roode is still shit.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that my band is now called Sweet Mama T.

- We used to be Doris Day and the Time.

- Before that, we were SeXXX Luthor.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A friend of mine had a band called Josef and the Fritzls. I'm not sure they ever came out the basement. 

I watched Bride of Frankenstein earlier, thought of you.

I then played some X-Men Legends
They rely should've rereleased them on the PS store.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably mad that Charlotte made the Alliance look like geeks

* Should know that is not as bad as being taken out by a one armed, beat down Ronda like my girls were :sadbecky

* Probably just woke up to see that*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that the IIconics are the Washington Generals of Wrestling.

- And they beat Asuka twice... :darryl 

- We should form an alliance of anti-Becky supervillains. Zrc, do you want to join our legion of Becky non-fans?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordy I'm a fan of Flair too, so she can make them look however she likes. Because nepotism still for the win. 

Should know ecstatic that a one armed Ronda killed the Royce of Peyton and KayPop.

I can't join the league of extraordinary Becky haters.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I haven't watched RAW yet 

Should know it's another lovely sunny day here

So no doubt it will be pissing it down with rain on my birthday




The Fourth Wall said:


> - :mark: out over Christmas, and we're going to make it a good one for Nostalgia. Sadly, he does not have a visitor page we can spam. :sadbecky


I'm so glad I don't have a visitor page. :cool2


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

upon second viewing realized that has a beautiful woman on his avatar.

Its always sunny in where he lives I guess.

doesn't have a visitor page, which I have no idea what it is.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

It's where other members can write comments on your wall on your profile. You for example have one visitor message from Phantom. You can disable visitor messages in your profile settings which I did because I only had two visitor messages from years ago and they were both silly and I was unable to delete them, so I just changed the privacy settings to remove visitor messages.

I just don't see a point in visitor messages anyway because if people want to talk to me they can on the forum or in PM. :shrug 

Is a fan of CM Punk, Christian and Edge (Y)


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good old Nosty.

Loves the taste of mutants in a morning.

Will know the women's brawl last night was standard smackdown vs raw stuff.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that the womens brawl sucked

* It really fucking sucked :darryl










* At least your favourite got to look good :grin2:








*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It won't matter come tonight when Raw attack. 

Wouldn't be surprised if Team Raw take out all SD women one by one backstage leaving Becky alone in the ring with Mama T, Hungry Hippo and RonRou.

At least an actual talent took out my Hungry Hippo.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Called Charlotte an actual talent

* Probably is not a fan of Ronda

* Most likely doesn't care about the Ronda/Becky match all that much*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Because she is.

I love Ron and Beck. 

They'll have match of the night regardless. Ron just needs to show a little more versatility in her repertoire.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that Ali and Murphy could easily have MOTN over them

* They won't be allowed to do so though

* AJ/Brock should be great, if Brock cares*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Needs to get splashed by Tamina

Should know I'm in the middle of watching RAW highlights now and that splash was so awkward :lmao 

Should know that Balor going over Ziggler was dumb


Ninja'd 

Should know I haven't watched that women's brawl yet 

Always up early


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that it actually was a decent brawl

* Should know that Becky looked like a star and the blood helped her

* Should know that I am hearing the Observer radio show and Meltzer is shitting on Peyton again for not making Ronda look good :side:*


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- Shouldn't care about what Meltzer says.
- Not very lucky when it comes to the people he supports.
- Hasn't changed his avatar in a long time.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Fan of the GOAT X-men animated series

* Probably a 90's kid/teenager

* Changed avi recently*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Meltzer is for jobless ******* with no life.

Knows I should be splashed by sweet mama T. I'll lick her clit whilst I'm at it. I imagine shed say "can you taste what the rock is cooking?"

Should know I only watched Hercules for Sweet Mama T's cameo.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I agree the brawl was decent 

No idea how Becky got busted open though, the version WWE uploaded goes black and white very quickly because of the blood :lol 






Is also not lucky with the people he supports


Is correct about those who listen to Meltzer 
May be a Drew McIntyre fan? 
is glad Sasha is not on team RAW


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm very lucky with those I support.

They'll still be there after the I iconics are gone. 

Picklewick. Sweet mama T busted Becky's nose! Yes queen!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I know that about Meltzer, but I get mad when someone with "influence" shits on my favourite all the time, can't help it

* Except when you do it, at least you try to make it funny

* Probably also a fan of the GOAT X-men animated series*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

May like Becky a bit more after that segment 

Should be happy the IIconics even got on TV 

Supporting team Smackdown I guess


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I don't dislike Becky, I dislike some of her fans and the notion that she can do no wrong.

* Should know that, unless they add the IIconics in some form, I couldn't care less about the event, even though I most likely will be watching it :shrug

* Watches RAW in about 30 minutes :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hungry Hippo went to catering and asked for a jobber. But they told her Peyton and Billie were busy losing already.

They have a better win record than Ember Moon.

Where was she, Bayley and Sasha last night?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know that Becky is growing on me. That segment was pretty badass but the blood certainly helped though. 

Is correct, though I found RAW generally more entertaining than usual this week despite poor booking decisions on some matches. 

Should know I'm mainly referring to Elias losing by count out and Balor going over Ziggler. :side:


Oh ffs

Always Ninja's me 

Knows his favorites enjoy hanging out in catering

Knows Ember moon is nothing special


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* They may have more tv wins, but they also have way more losses as well

* Apparently hasn't watched RAW

* Or read the stuff I have posted here about Tamina beating Ember :side:. Sasha and Bayley had a match to determine the 5th member of the RAW, but it was all a trap and got destroyed by the Alliance and Mickie and then Alexa revealed Ruby as the 5th member before the brawl

NOSTALGIA

* 1st ninja'd of the day

* Won't be joining the anti Becky movement any time soon

* Enjoy RAW more than SD*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't pay attention, but no I haven't seen wwe TV since 2012.

Couldn't think of anything more boring.

I was saying the I iconics have a better win record than Ember Moon. :lmao


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I don't taste mutants in the morning

Should know I wouldn't know what mutants taste like

Closet Danielle Johansen fan


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't eat mutants

* Trying to get people in the DJ hype train the same way I try to convince people to support Peyton

* Both of us have been unsuccesful so far*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Got more chance of me turning straight!

Is awesome.

Yay!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Called me awesome?

* Must be messing with me like he always does

* While he may like to see Hippo and Mama T on the team, probably agrees that the RAW womens team is pretty shitty overall*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Can't be any worse than Team Smackdown.

Yes I called you awesome


You're in the Alliance. But you never call Sweet Mama T by her full name. Probably because you only find Sweet Aussie P, sweet.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should never call the Phantom "awesome".

- Should know that the Phantom takes pride in being the WOAT poster. roud

- Should know that I hate Becky less now...


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Finally reached 1000 posts :mark: 

Paying tribute with his avatar 

May have just woken up


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is correct.

- Plotting to steal Christmas. 

- Becky is growing on him. Same. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Becky is growing on people, I'll be alone in an anti-Becky island :sadbecky

*









* If any of you starts calling her Stone Cold Becky Lynch I may leave the thread... or the forum*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good old STONE COLD BECKY LYNCH.

better than Tepid Moist Peyton Royce. 

That Almost rhymed... Almost.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Should know that he will never be alone...

- ...because she will never be my favorite. :asuka

- Probably knows that I adore Lydia.










zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Almost made a rhyme.

- Just didn't have time. What a crime.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't enjoy Peyton Royce matches :darryl

* Except maybe when she is facing Asuka or Kairi... and any of them wins, like usual

* A lot of people just shitting on my favourite today :vincecry*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You said youd leave if someone kept mentioning STONE COLD BECKY LYNCH

LIAR!!

Mwhahahahaha


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm usually kind to Peyton.

- But I have the most dreadful headache; someone needs to pay.

- Should know that Peyton has potential to be an excellent comic heel.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows zrc and Mordy have a hardcore bromance going on

Not a fan of Tepid Moist Peyton Royce

But admires Mordy's love for her


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Not as hardcore's as yours with The Fourth Wall :grin2:

* He will never love you as much as he loves Seth :beckylol

* Probably is gonna start to call Peyton "Tepid Moist" fpalm*



zrc said:


> You said youd leave if someone kept mentioning STONE COLD BECKY LYNCH


*I was talking about Nostalgia and Phantom, you know, people who are not big fans of Becky or were indifferent towards her.*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

That's exactly why I did it.

Bromance with Mord? I'd rather be raped longways by Ken Dodds tickle stick.

I Still love you.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loves Mordy the way I love Doctor Strange.

- Except his guy is real. :darryl 

- Thinks Lords of Salem is pure jive.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Lords of Salem was dogshit.

So was 31.

Some times I think Rob Zombie just makes films so his wife isn't out of work.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Wishes Strange was real

* Would settle with Bennedict Cumberbach though

* Will watch the Sabrina special episode next month

ZRC

* Would like to be raped instead of having a bromance with me

* Yet, he claims he doesn't like mutants :hmmm

* Should come up with a nickname for Asuka and Kairi just to bother Phantom*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is surprised our names are getting grouped together because we don't agree on much

Should know I mentioned Doctor Strange in the other thread for you 

Knows Salem was a cool cat

zrc: 

Winds up Mordy like no other
Finds Blue annoying
Has a unique taste in wrestlers, both past and present

Mordy: 

Should know I don't have a bromance with Fourth Wall 
Knows trans girls are not mutants 
Likes the words ''tepid moist''


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Aw, thank you! :smile2:

- Should know that everyone here is part of an unlikely alliance.

- We're just like the Defenders.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Apparently got ninja'd twice

* Still hasn't edited his post

* Likes Salem the cat

PHANTOM

* Ninja'd me

* Having a headache

* Have some Sabrina 








*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

People get ninjad all the time.

Maybe we should all just ignore it. 

But then Phantom wouldn't exist


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

May change his mind on Mordy if he saw a pic of him

Should know I don't believe you would lick any clit, let alone Tamina's 

Should know being here is distracting me from my reading


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Should know that I exist if you believe in me.

- And clap your hands three times. 


- I also exist in the hearts and minds of reprobates everywhere.

NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Is out of the Defenders.

- Likes... movies? I can't think of one you love offhand.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** It's like Santa or Jesus, he exists if you believe in him

* Just weirder and with a fascination for female japanese wrestlers

* And old stuff*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows Phantom has a weird fascination for Japanese women in general 

Doesn't like the country he lives in 

Probably would prefer Australia


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know I have a son. Take that nosty!

Lover of Royce of Peyton.

I'm running out of shit. Insert your own jab here.

Ninjargo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Having a slow reading session today

* Should know that I would actually prefer Canada. Australia is cool, but it's too damn far away from everything

* Will always deny his bromance with The Fourth Wall

ZRC

* Has a son

* Hopefully is his :grin2:

* Probably ignores him while he is posting here*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I would also prefer Canada to Australia

Should know I can't stand hot climates

Should know the warm summer this year made me change my mind on the seasons and put summer last :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Favorite movie is...

- Blacula?

- Pretty Maids All in a Row?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

It's Into The Wild 

But you are correct that I don't like many movies

The next upcoming movie I am interested in seeing is: ''Extremely Wicked, Shockingly Evil and Vile'' which is movie about Ted Bundy and I've seen all the previous movies on Ted Bundy. I have an interest in criminology and Bundy is the most interesting serial killer I've learnt about.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Jack the ripper is the best serial killer, cause they never got caught.

A buddy.

Not awesome but close enough.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- Has an interest in criminology. 

- Should know that I am friends with a few true crime historians.

- Interested in Jack the Ripper?

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- We both mentioned Jack... :hmm

- Doesn't love Harley Quinn. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Not really. I learnt about it first in high school history class but it's a very overrated case. In terms of unsolved murders I find the Zodiac Killer much more interesting. 

May or may not like James Bond films :hmm: 

Loves Harley Quinn


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Zodiac is boring. 

Rather have Pogo the Clown anyway.

Now that's fucked up.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Described Nia Jax's title reign 

Should know I'm randomly sleepy at 4pm, not good 

Didn't answer earlier if he is a Drew McIntyre fan or not. His promo from RAW was decent.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Apparently is 4pm in the UK

* May have watched the Zodiac movie

* Should know that I am always sleepy at 4pm, maybe because I go to bed at midnight, wake up twice for no reason and I have to be up by 5:30am :side:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Described Nia Jax's title reign
> 
> Should know I'm randomly sleepy at 4pm, not good
> 
> Didn't answer earlier if he is a Drew McIntyre fan or not. His promo from RAW was decent.


Least she got a reign
Nobody has a chance on Raw now Ron has it.

I don't care about Drew in any shape or form



Mord

Will vote on Monday in the Fave Female awards


Think I've made it clear I don't.give a fuck about the men by now lol.

Would lick jam off Royce of Peyton's chesticles.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that I will be voting for Peyton in every category that I can

* Knows that I fully expect thag the Lynch Army takes revenges against me and no one votes for Peyton

* Probably knows that the rankings are rather pointless since Becky always wins*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The rankings aren't pointless, as they show trends. 

You'll just be bitter when Royce is out the top 15. 

Which is fine mine don't make the top 40 xD


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know we should move on from rankings talk 

Should know I have no idea what to talk about so I'm going to insert a pic just for you 










:cool2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that the Phantom is lost and tired.

- Should know that the Phantom is just going to post Heart videos.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Isn't the top 6 most of the time a combination of Charlotte, Becky, Alexa, Sasha, Asuka and someone else (Kairi, Ronda, Peyton, Ruby)? I don't need to watch the rankings to know that they are always in the top 6.

* I expect to see Peyton in the top 20, if she actually starts to appear on tv again.

* Doesn't care about men's wrestling 

NOSTALGIA

* Ran out of things to say

* Posting DJ pics

* Waiting for zrc mutant comments

PHANTOM

* Tired

* Don't we all?

* Since everyone is posting random stuff


















*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- So tired...

- Must stay awake...

-


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Needs a caffeine boost

It would make him more productive 

Would agree he's seen enough IIconics photos


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I'm going to have to be productive around 10:30. 

- Should know that I'm not allowed to criticize people for posting pictures of their obsessions.

-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Knows of the hotness of Kira
Knows of his obsessions
Thinks I post weird Ninja Turtle art


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- She's okay.

- Should know that I don't really talk about my biggest obsession here anymore.

- Just that one time.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I don't have any obsessions

Obsessions are unhealthy

Should know I'm really undecided what I want to do for my birthday


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Tired of seeing IIconics pics

* When you have as many as I do, you just want to share it with the world :grin2:

* Even if the world doesn't want to see it :darryl*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- I can think of at least one interest of yours I would call an obsession...

- Probably knows what it is.

- Hopefully does something fun for his birthday.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Stealing my style again!

- Knows that makes me very :darryl.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Read the Terrifics
Thought it was just ok
I only recommended because Phantom Girl's ancestor is in it


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Which made it worth reading.

- Knows that Phantom Girl is pretty boss.

- She probably isn't one of his Top Ten DC Girls tho.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know it's not an obsession 

If it was I would be following her on Twitter and tweeting a reply to every photo she posts and send her DM's 

But I'm not doing any of that :cool2


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Claims he's not obsessed
Thats just what an obsessed person would say
Probably alter of obsession in closet


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that Nostalgia is just denying the obvious

* Kira Kosarin fan

* Victoria Justice aficionado *


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> *
> * Kira Kosarin fan
> 
> * Victoria Justice aficionado *


Have you seen those 2?
It would be foolish not too
They are tasty


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Hated Thor: Ragnarok.

- Should know that Thor was never my guy, so I had fun with it.

- But should also know that I understand how it feels when a movie adaptation makes a joke out of a comic you love... 

Damn you, Frank Miller's The Spirit!

Virus:

- Ninja'd me.

- Should know that those two do not interest me.

- Loves Transformers.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*VIRUS

* They are fine af, I recognize that

* They are not IIconic though :grin2:

* Would take any of them over Melissa Benoist as Supergirl 

PHANTOM

* Phantom me

* Hated The Spirit movie

* Should know that it still baffles me that they did a comedy about the Ragnarok saga, a very bad comedy*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

of course, CW Supergirl is not good
Places the IIconics overall
I don't agree, but good on you


----------



## Josh Drake (Nov 13, 2018)

* Seems to be a Marvel fan

* Highly-rated

* Mega Man fan, apparently


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- New addition to the section. :wow
- Will soon realize we are the coolest dudes on the site. :fact
- Has a picture of I assume himself as his avatar.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Wishes he was Stephen Colbert :beckylol
One of the best guys on here :JLC3
Keeps his local pizza joint in business :lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is a Super Mod
Redheads are his Kryptonite 
Leanna Decker is his Lois Lane


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks I put the IIconics over the rest

* Should know that is only Peyton I put above the rest :grin2:

* Should know that my knowledge of current hot women is reduced to wrestling and the 6 tv shows I see, that's why I consider Peyton the hottest :shrug*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I wasn't denying anything :shrug

There is being a fan of someone and being obsessed 

You are the latter :cool2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Thinks Mordy is obsessed with Peyton.
- Considering how much I go on about Anna and post pics of her, probably thinks I'm obsessed as well. hno
- Obsessed with Danielle Johansen. :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* I've never denied my obsession :shrug

* Should know that, while I follow Peyton on Twitter, I rarely reply to her (most of her tweets are boring) and I have never DM her, that's just creepy.

* The Fourth Wall is gonna ninja'd me

THE FOURTH WALL

* Called it

* Should check the previous post and see Nostalgia denying your bromance :sadbecky

* Probably will be mad at one of my posts about him :lol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I know that, I'm just saying I'm not obsessed

Never brought up if he got a reply when he sent that birthday tweet to Peyton :hmm: 

Is sad his favourite member zrc is not here


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** My favourite member is CJ GOAT, sadly he doesn't post much here anymore :sadbecky

* I don't get nothing from Peyton anymore, it sucks, but it is what it is, have had my fair share this year, she loved some of my gifs.

* Will take his obsession to the grave :grin2:*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Denied our bromance to Mordy. It's just one-sided love. 

:sadbecky

- Thinks Wentworth Miller is a really odd name, I agree. :lmao

- Knows that Tesco have banging sandwiches. :book

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.
- Informed me that my bromance with Nostalgia doesn't exist. 
- Knows that CJ is the GOAT, and is now a Super Mod. :mark:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows Mordy is friendly but annoying sometimes 

Should know that bromances are gay :side:

Perhaps certain members odd posts (certainly none of my mine) combined with the fact that activity is so high in here at times caused CJ's activity to drop in here


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Got annoyed by me 

* Should know that CJ stopped posting here before the odd posts (including yours) and the high activity. I think he said he is busier these days.

* Doesn't want bromances with no one*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nostalgia

Name dropping me :beckyhi
Knows I'm not even in the top 10 for most active posters in here
Knows when I come in here & there's 3 or more people hanging around waiting to post, I just leave

Mordy

Thinks I stopped posting in here
Knows I have 2 posts on this page :confused
Sucking up to the mods :no:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

CJ day!

Leaves when there's more than three peeps. Which leaves only the early hours :lmao

Isla's Dawn and Beck fan.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know your girl is getting a lot of hate: https://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/2379366-report-becky-ronda-right-now-off.html

Should know if this was the men they wouldn't overreact like this and call a match off over a minor injury 

If they want a true women's evolution then the women should be tougher 



CJ said:


> Knows I'm not even in the top 10 for most active posters in here


That was me only a couple of months ago. :lmao Now I'm number 2.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that concussions are no joke, especially these days

* Only behind the Phantom on number of posts here

* I am probably n3 :lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

OH SNAP! CJ'S A SUPERHERO NOW!!!! :mark

NO:

- Is #2.

- Is really #1.

- Because he puts more thought into his posts than the Phantom does. The Phantom merrily leaves bundles of nonsense.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- #1 Peyton Guy.

- Hates Asuka less now... right? :asuka


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know it's a rumored concussion for now 

Is correct about being number 3, damn. I thought you were 5th or 6th or something, you have been posting here way too much lately :lol

Should know you didn't really annoy me earlier


Ninja'd me 

Should know I'm often talking nonsense too 

Has finally noticed CJ's super mod status


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Should know life is awful and positive things in wwe don't last ?

On of the few ziggler fans other then me

The person in his avatar is hot


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Joined in the great year of 2011

Poker player

Chatbox user


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Having all sorts of chatbox adventures.

- Probably saying mean things about Clea. :darryl

- Or nothing about her... because he's a normal human. :O


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I rarely use the chatbox

But you can find out new things about people in there, that's the only reason I knew he was into poker

Should know I don't care about Clea


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I know he doesn't care about Clea.

- Nobody does. :darryl

- Someone is about to be ninja'd.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Thinks bromances are gay.










- Rarely uses the Chatbox, like myself.

- Has to just hurt Phantom's feelings.

Phantom:

- Knew I was going to get ninja'd. My fault for searching Scrubs gifs. :side:
- Still campaigns for Clea despite nobody else caring for her. Campaign for MEW instead! We like MEW!








- Has cooled down on his Sabrina :mark: out. Now that I've said that, it will resume.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows I am a psychic and will only use my powers for good.

- Cares about Phantom's feelings. Aw.

- Really wants me to add MEW to my favorites. :hmm

EDIT:

I really am psychic! That MEW line...

And I know you guys love MEW... that is why Clea needs me!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know MEW in his favourites is a no brainer.










- Probably also misses Tyrion in this thread. 

- Probably also misses annoying Tyrion by saying MEW. :asuka


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Preferring Cod to Red Dead right now

Has bland porn tastes 

Has never got an infraction on here. Unlike me. :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Judges everyone's taste in... everything. :hmm

- Which is not something a Yu-Gi-Oh/Sonya Deville fan should be doing.










- Doesn't have a wall... so I guess I'll DM him birthday wishes?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Says the poster who likes Sonya :kobe

Should know I'm not a Yugioh fan anymore. I haven't played the game in years now and I don't keep up with the new releases. I still have my cards but that's out of nostalgia! 

Should know I'll make probably make a post in the birthday thread then


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I recently acquired an IIconic gif for this sunday :grin2:

* Probably knows that zrc will get mad, but after seeing how Nia injured Becky, I must say Nia fucking sucks and should be at least suspended.

* Here is the video


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062451768108302336*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That was brutal. 

- Hope Becky is okay.

- Has a new IIconic gif... if he posts it, I will post a picture of Kate Micucci.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I already saw that clip earlier. Very unfortunate. 

I need to PM CJ and ask who is the name of the girl he sent me in rep because she is stunning.

Though I now can't open my rep page if I'm in a public place :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that CJ sometimes doesn't know the hot girl he sends as reps :lol

* Is gonna fap to his latest rep >

* It would certainly do the job better than lesbian porn :side:*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

That's why I linked him the pic and asked him :lol 

Is incorrect

Should know I find lesbian porn the most boring type of porn and I haven't watched it in years


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that CJ has sent me plenty o' pretty girls for rep. (Much appreciated.)

- Should know that I only know three of them.

- Those three are Asuka, Sally Hawkins, and Clea.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> ** Should know that I recently acquired an IIconic gif for this sunday :grin2:
> 
> * Probably knows that zrc will get mad, but after seeing how Nia injured Becky, I must say Nia fucking sucks and should be at least suspended.
> 
> ...


Nothing for my to be mad over. We all know Nia won't be going anywhere xD


PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Should know that CJ has sent me plenty o' pretty girls for rep. (Much appreciated.)
> 
> - Should know that I only know three of them.
> 
> - Those three are Asuka, Sally Hawkins, and Clea.


Phantom gonna Phantom
Long time thread lurker.
Long time Elvira slave.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Paying respect to Stan Lee. May he rest in peace.

Likes Sally Hawkins, apparently, and probably Guillermo del Toro.

Has 1,000 posts. :monkey

:lauren

Ninja'd me.

One of the few fans of Nia Jax on here.

Likes Universe Mode.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Speaking of pretty girls, new pic










Though I don't see why she posted this. If you're going to be all covered up you could at least show your face. :side: Showcasing the clothes is nice and all but no one views your Twitter for this. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sol:

- Becoming a regular guest in our series.

- Should know that I do adore GDT.

- And that I'm the only person here who finds Sally Hawkins adorable. :sadbecky

NO:

- Ninja'd me.


- Views Twitter for pretty girls, not their clothes.

- Should know that I only view Twitter for pictures of old monsters and Asuka being awesome.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- Has reached the perfect 1000
- Mourning the great Stan Lee in his sig. Actually that's the reason I changed my sig too.
- Should know I find Sally Hawkins adorable too.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has a bloodied lass in his avi. :beckylol What a scrapper. :mark:
- Sad about the Becky/Ronda situation.
- Knows it'd be a shame if The Man had to drop the title.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Should know I thought his user title said #AnalBack anda

Wants everyone to know he doesn't post in the WWE section.

Only became premium for Anna Kendrick gifs.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- Is really trying to get me to campaign for MEW again...

- Even though she has a bunch fans on this site...

- We shall see...

Sol:

- Ninja'd me.

- Probably likes MEW... because he is alive.

-


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Should know I'm not a dude, but I do like Mary Elizabeth Winstead.

Only listed two things.

Likes posting gifs.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- Was about to go ninja on me but I noticed it (that's a first...).
- Managed to find some positives in the Pokemon trailer.
- Has an avatar referencing a franchise that I'm not a fan of.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sol:

- Is not a dude. :O

- Same.

- Because I'm Aubrey Plaza.

Dream:

- Ninja'd me.

- Fellow SW non-fan. roud

- Also digs Sally Hawkins. :mark

SALLY HAWKINS GIF COMING SOON!!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Phantom is very much a dude

Who loves :asuka 

And many other odd things


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has insulted Aubrey Plaza!

- Also known as me!

- I challenge him to a duel!!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is living in a fantasy world 

Should know I never have delusions and my thoughts are pure

Should know CJ has not responded to my PM yet


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks that the Phantom is living in a fantasy world.

- The March Hare disagrees. 

- Waiting to hear from CJ... which hopefully has nothing to do with trying to ban Phantom.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I mentioned earlier it was about a rep pic and I want to find out who the girl is

Is very sleepy today and not as alert as usual 

Should know I'd never want you banned, the games section would crumble


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that the Phantom desperately wants to sleep.

- But the Phantom cannot.

- The Phantom is leaving to do work stuff the Phantom doesn't want to do. Expects to see pictures of Kate Micucci or the Creature from the Black Lagoon when the Phantom gets back.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** The Phantom talking in 3rd person again :eyeroll

* About to bring the Micucci gifs :no

* Considers himself the WOAT poster :sadbecky*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know that's Aubrey Plaza you're speaking too.










- Knows that Phantom has called me Anna so much, that I have to roleplay to please him.










- Knows we are all pretty weird in this thread, but the awesome kind. :aryep


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Sad about Becky :sadbecky

* Knows that this thread is a place where we can be our weird selves

* Is into role playing :hmm*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is a very lewd guy and makes everything sound dirty. :side:
- Knows that what happened to Becky sucks. :sadbecky Although, she looked cool as heck all bloodied up from what I've seen on Twitter. Looked badass. :becky2 :mark:
- Should know his Location makes me think of the SAW scene where the guy is in that death mask.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The Phantom came back to say that there are no Kate pics.

- Or Creature pics.

- I'm disappointed.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Will continue to be disapointed

* Just like with :asuka booking

* Hopefully his headache is gone, unlike my stomach ache :darryl*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has stomach ache. :sadbecky
- Hopefully it's not still from that Turkey, otherwise he might be put off Turkey for life. :beckylol
- Should know it's an hour past my bedtime and I'm still browsing WF. ops


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** It was the damn turkey :side:... but mostly all the greasy food I ate that day besides the turkey

* May want to give a look to SD if he remains awake, apparently interesting things are gonna happen

* Loves this forum more than he likes to admit (I do too)*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has a tummy ache. :sadbecky

- Gave precious Kate a :no

- :sadbecky


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Is going to be called Billy Zane from now on since he insists on calling himself The Phantom.

Is happy, and I am happy, let us all be happy together.

Will get that reference that I had to slightly modify to make sense.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Removed sig :hmm

* Brought Brie back :yay

* Is a girl*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Phantom is no longer moving.

- Phantom can now right your wrongs.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Called me a pervert

* Who is proud and noble

* Still hasn't added MEW to his faves :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Another person who wants me to add MEW to my favorites!!!!

- WHY!!?!?!??!

- What's wrong with Clea?!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Because Clea doesn't exists

* And MEW is hot af and very talented

* Should not watch today's episode of the Mixed match Challenge, it will probably make him sad, just like the dreaded April 8th :asuka:buried*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I know what happened... which is why I am now pursuing a career in supervillainy.










- Should know that Clea is real to me, dammit! 

- Should know that WWE buried Asuka and Marvel buried Clea... the universe doesn't like me. :darryl


P.S. Doctor Strange also doesn't exist, yet no one questioned his place among my favorites. :hmm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** People knows Strange, especially after the movie, so they don't mind. They don't know who the hell is Clea lol. And, like I said, MEW is hot af and talented.

* We both have favourites who have gotten buried :darryl

* Claimed that Peyton is her spirit animal for her reaction to Charlotte and Becky hugging. Should check the gif I posted after it, it's awesome :lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Exactly why I must spread Clea awareness... at least until she appears in the MCU.

- Knows that Peyton makes the best faces.

- But she probably wouldn't make the best face.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Won't be seeing The Man fight on Sunday :sadbecky

- Excited to see :asuka

- Changed sig


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Didn't like the way Styles reign ended.

Liked Becky's promo.

Should know I'm laughing at all the overreacting.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Zorro Rocking Cool
- Tamina fan
- Joined this month back in 2011*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Will always mark for Undertaker



Thinks star ratings are shit. (They are)

Thought the women's PPV was solid lol.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows Nia will remain employed/unsanctioned despite injuring yet another woman

* It's good to be related to the Rock in WWE

* Especially if you don't have any talent on the mic, on the ring, next to no charisma and you are a proven risk to others*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I'm super salty.

- Knows that they had a perfectly good Miz to sacrifice.

- #JusticeforAsuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I honestly thought Jeff was there to take the pin

* Probably knows that Tyrion is likely planning to burn down WWE headquarters :lol

* After he wakes up of his rage induced coma

*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I will always be on the Asuka Express. 

- Even when it gets derailed.

- Just like him and Peyton.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I actually enjoyed :asuka as part of team Awe-ska, I thought she and Miz were a good pairing

* Will probably want to punch Miz in the face after this video


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062573959739170816
* Don't know about you, but I felt like that Asuka may turn heel after this... or more likely be booked like a bigger geek :darryl*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know that WWE product is god awful now

Should know that two booking decisions in particular killed my interest recently 

At least I got a laugh out of the IIconics trying to convince Becky to choose one them to face Ronda :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Think that the Iiconics have no chance against Ronda :hmm

* Given that Lana has basically beaten them in a 1v2 situation, he is probably right

* Probably agrees that the IIconics can be comedic gold at times :lol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know that Sonya/Ronda would be good to do one day, especially after this tease earlier in the year:






Probably would agree that Becky shaking the hand and hugging Charlotte was cringeworthy given recent events

Knows that the IIconics and Lana should not have been in the ring at all during that segment :shrug


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** If we take wrestling as real, probably only Sonya, Charlotte and Asuka should have out there. But since it isn't, I don't mind seeing Lana and the IIconics out there. I mean, Ronda had problems beating 5 feet tall Alexa Bliss :shrug

* Honestly, I think Sonya vs Ronda would be hard to watch, but, like I said with Peyton, they probably would have them practice the match a lot and come up with something decent

* Agree with the Becky stuff, I was like "WTF are they hugging?". That's why I loved the Iiconics staying in character*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Was hoping Becky would pick Peyton :beckylol

- Wants Peyton to replace Charlotte in the 5 on 5 match 

- But knows it's probably going to be Mandy Rose :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know that Sonya's improved a lot in the past year and has had good matches with the likes of Asuka and Charlotte. But yes both girls are still quite new so neither have the experience of a veteran. 

I only have interest in one match at Survivor Series now, you can probably guess which 

If Becky comes back as a face it will be pointless. For the first time in her career she was finally showing character and generating interest, she can't go back to a face because WWE book faces so terribly. They're all bland and devoid of personality.


Ninja'd by emerald 

Sad for Becky 

Should know after that RAW segment I was looking forward to Ronda/Becky quite a bit. Shame.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Nossy 

Cool posts 

Part of the gang


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Wants The Queen to beat Ronnie :woo

- Looking forward to Drew vs Finn feud

- Waiting for the international break to end


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Changed sig recently

* Prefers Bryan as heel

* Laugh at the thought of the IIconics facing Ronda*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Knows I'm happy we scored 7 

Wants to wipe smug grin off Pep's face 

Desperate to win the league

Mordegloom ninja'd me


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Got ninja turtled by "Mordgloom"

Watches ball games, though not the ball games I like. 

Is as fun as raping myself with a cattle prod.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I think he just played with words. :O

- "Ball" has multiple meanings. :fact

- Knows that Asuka tapped out again and everything is terrible forever.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Likes Rosemary

- Finds Miz groovy

- Would probably like it if Miz and Asuka formed a team on SmackDown too


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- His sig is of a sentient feather duster devouring Becky.

-- His girl made my girl tap... again. :darryl

- His girl is going to battle Ronda. :woo


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is now used to watching his girl tap

- Is probably neutral about Ronda vs Charlotte

- Wants Asuka to be sole survivor again


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Asuka won't be in the finale of the match.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

EF:

- She only did it twice as Asuka! Kana tho...

- Is correct. And it seems too soon for that particular match. Is Ronda going to fight Galactus at WrestleMania now?

- Probably sad about that title change...

zrc:

- Ninja'd me. 

- Posted one thing... one horrible thing. :goaway

- Don't make me get the hose.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks things will forever suck because Asuka tapped again

* Added MEW to his favourites :woo

* Should takes picures of Peyton if she is at Survivor Series this sunday... and I suppose pictures of Asuka as well :grin2:*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Would love to meet Peyton

- Billie too

- Wants them to be the first tag team champions if the titles are introduced


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that EF's SIG is of a sentient feather duster devouring Becky, not his avatar. 

I just woke up. Leave me alone! :goaway

- Wants me to take pics of Peyton... :hmm

- I'll see what I can do.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Lol they won't be.

We all know who will


The real iconic duo. Nia.Jaxs breasts.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that the real Iconic Duo are Doctor Strange and Clea.

- FIRST DOCTOR STRANGE REFERENCE OF THE DAY, SON!!!! :woo

- Charlotte fan?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Should know that EF's SIG is of a sentient feather duster devouring Becky, not his avatar.


- Will be using this line quite a bit

- Just woke up

- I thought Phantom never sleeps


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Is as intellectual as a sunburn

Middle class disaster

Other than that, he's ok 

Ninja'd by Phantom & Emerald [emoji85]


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Phantom does what Phantom pleases.

- Decided to give mortal sleeping a try. 

- Terrible. It's like being dead for 8 hours. Not reccomended.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Doesn't recommend sleep. 

Isn't funny.

Ever.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Just hurt my feelings. :darryl

- Speaking of unfunny...

- What is Elvira doing to me now?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tickling your balls with a feather

Crushing your nads when you cum. 

Then wiping your ejaculate on Alice Coopers windows


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Posted one thing.

- Classic zrc.

- Elvira isn't trying now, is she?

EDIT:

Edited his post.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Elvira need not try. She need be only Elvira.

Second thing

Third thing


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Loves Nia's boobs

* Telling Phantom some non PG stuff

* Stuff he probably does when he does his webcams*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Reference to previous post.

- Attempt at a sick burn... followed by failure.

- We have fun here.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> ** Loves Nia's boobs
> 
> * Telling Phantom some non PG stuff
> 
> * Stuff he probably does when he does his webcams*


I dont wipe my cum on Alice Cooper's windows during a webcam.session.

I do it afterwards.


PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Reference to previous post.
> 
> - Attempt at a sick burn... followed by failure.
> 
> - We have fun here.


I don't burn anybody. Burning is for 90s kids and.old folks homes

Loves Japanese monster movies.

Yes we have fun Here, but maybe I felt Becky Lynch getting punched and decided to turn heel.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Phantom, Zrc & Mordegloom 

You're all


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You were always a heel, zrc. Just a cool one.

- Posted one thing for all.

- Calls everyone crazy in every thread.


- Certifiable.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Hasn't edited his previous post after getting ninja'd :hmm

* He is a real life babyface

* A spooky babyface, like the Boogeyman*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Thinks I was always a heel. 

A bro.

A bro before a ho. Even if its got a dick in Nostalgia's case.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Local toy store has a bunch of '90s X-Men toys.

- Bought a big ol' Gambit.

- Thought of you.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is fed up about Asuka's booking

Did not get followed in town earlier by a creepy drug addict 

Is not depressed about life


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I have been followed by many creepy drug addicts in my time. I live in Hollywood.

- Should know that I used to be depressed about life, but I've been a lot happier these last 5 years.

- I wish him the best.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Local toy store has a bunch of '90s X-Men toys.
> 
> - Bought a big ol' Gambit.
> 
> - Thought of you.


I've got all of them


Only one I didn't have was IceMan.

So Cal.bought me IceMan last Christmas.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- They're pretty cool. I don't own a lot of X-Men figures.

- Mostly collect monsters and Doctor Strange.

- Strange used to be pretty rare before the movie. Now there's a Strange Mr. Potato Head. Good time to be a Strange fan.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if it happened in my nearest city, but where I live it's all quiet small towns and villages. My town used to be a great place, but I've noticed an increase in drug addicts and homelessness in recent years. It's sad and you don't feel as safe as you used to.

Maybe he thought I was a drug dealer because of my scruffy appearance and backpack, but he was also high out of his fucking mind so who knows. 

He kept shouting out ''oi'' at me to get my attention, I ignored him, then I went into another shop to buy something and he was waiting outside. He asked me: ''do you have anything?'' I said to him: ''I don't know what you mean and I don't know who you are.'' His eyes were completely dead. I walked off and ran across the road to get away from him.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Had a creepy encounter earlier today

* Good to hear he is fine

* At least he didn't got mugged and someone pointed a gun at him, like some people :side:*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hinted that he was mugged at gun point
Sorry if true
Glad why I live in rural areas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** It's right about me getting mugged at gun point, that was a few years ago when I had to pick up my cousin from school, good thing I wasn't with her. The guy was apparently an ex-convict who was high af.

* Has never mentioned his biggest crush, unlike most of the regulars here

* Told him that I put Peyton over most women, but should know that there is actually 1 girl I consider just as hot as her, CJ used to send me reps of her :lol*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Lives rurally 

Been here forever 

Friendly to all

Mordegloom AGAIN


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nostalgia said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if it happened in my nearest city, but where I live it's all quiet small towns and villages. My town used to be a great place, but I've noticed an increase in drug addicts and homelessness in recent years. It's sad and you don't feel as safe as you used to.
> 
> Maybe he thought I was a drug dealer because of my scruffy appearance and backpack, but he was also high out of his fucking mind so who knows.
> 
> He kept shouting out ''oi'' at me to get my attention, I ignored him, then I went into another shop to buy something and he was waiting outside. He asked me: ''do you have anything?'' I said to him: ''I don't know what you mean and I don't know who you are.'' His eyes were completely dead. I walked off and ran across the road to get away from him.


I'm sorry you had to deal with that. It will soon be just a ghastly memory, destined to be buried by all the lovely experiences that are sure to come.

- Loves Brock.

- Loves Carmella.

- Loves Christina.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Loves Asuka

- Loves Kairi

- Loves Rosemary


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loves Charlotte.

- Loves Nolan's Batman.

- Loves being wrong.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Loves Doctor Strange

- Loves Clea

- Loves The Wasp


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loves The Walking Dead.

- Loves sports-y guys.

- Loves Breaking Bad.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Loves horror movies

- Loves comic books

- Loves himself


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Competitive.

- Thinks he will win.

- Is wrong.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Broke the pattern

- Loves putting people on The List of Phantom

:thelist

- Charlotte made that list again after tapping Asuka out once more


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that the pattern needed to end... unlike the Streak. :darryl

- Should know that Charlotte never left the List of Phantom. roud

- Probably looking forward to SS.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Decided to try sleeping like a mortal

- Didn't like it

- Probably because he sleeps with one eye open


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has Avatar of Becky
Looks like she is eating a bird person
Still is a ghost


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

EF:

- Should know that Charlotte in his sig reminds me of the crow dancers from Phantom of the Paradise.

-









- THEY'RE FRIENDS AGAIN!!! :woo










Virus:

- Did not ninja me.

- Beast Wars guy.

- Thinks NOES4 is the best NOES.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks the Asuka streak didn't needed to end

* Is wrong

* It should have ended on NXT, to someone who I can't remember her name








*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doesn't remember her name.

- Because it's not worth remembering.

- Magik is awesome. Here she is:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Knows Magik
Probably plays Magic The Gathering
Doesn't think Peyton should be remembered


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Burying Peyton :darryl

* Posting Magik for no reason :lol

* Should know that, if they go with Becky/Ronda for Mania, the likely match for the SD womens title at Mania would be a Charlotte vs Asuka rematch which Asuka will likely win

VIRUS

* Ninja'd me

* Knows his comics

* It's on his 30's if I remember correctly*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I used to play Magic.

- Should know that OG New Mutants is my favorite X-Men series.

- Should know that Magik is the Clea of the X-Men world.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I never cared for Magik until recently.

I always saw the younger ones as filler, until the real XMen arrived.

The 00/10s recruits are all pretty much garbage.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has read the four-issue Magik miniseries from 1983/1984?

- If not, he should give it a try.

- It had a real horror vibe to it.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should know Sonya Deville retweeted my gif tweet 

I'm bouncing baby!!!!!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Congrats! :woo

- Always great when that happens.

_ I might log in just to like it.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Magik is the new Clea
She's no Phantom Girl though:side:
Heres a theme to a pilot of an X-Men cartoon from the 80s


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nope. Magik was always there... but she will never replace Clea.

- Should know that Magik is still like my 6th or 7th favorite comic book woman.

- I know that theme well. :dance


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has a long list of favourite comic book women

* It's probably longer than his list of favourite japanese female wrestlers

* May like Cafu's tweet to Sonya*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Magik doesn't even make my top 10 Female X-Men.

Or would she. 

I don't care for miniseries.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mentioned me earlier

Should know I got a laugh out of it

Is not popular in the Becky injury thread


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

zrc

- Turned this thread into "name 3 things about yourself"
- Fellow X-men fan
- Enjoying the attention Nia Jax has been getting

Nostalgia

- Ninja'd me
- Didn't like the way AJ lost the title
- Probably receives a lot of pictures as rep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Fellow Kairi fan. roud

- Fellow X-Men fan.

- Will back me up on Magik? Someone has to! Don't make me mention ReekofAwesomeness in the next post!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nia got turned into a mega heel over night. Of course I love it.

Reminds me of that guy who threatened to burn down wwe HQ for firing Mickie James. :lmao

Well tbh when you've said 3 things to these guys for so long, it ends up being 3 things about yourself by default.

I got the Elvira thing with Phantom, chicks with dicks with Nostalgia, Jobber Australians with Mordy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that this thread is now for conversations.

- Conversations with weird structure.

- Likes Rogue? Can't tell.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Phantom

- Magik's alright. 
- Not one of my favorite X-Men though.
- Maybe in the female top 10, just maybe. Certainly not top 5.

zrc

- You're right, tends to get hard coming up with something new
- Wants to see Becky vs Nia?
- Does some cool polls

Edit: Conversations with weird structure really does sum up this thread.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Should use the "should know" to pretend he is is talking about other people her :lol

* He is a better heel than Cafu here

* Knows that Nia will win the next least liked womens ranking... unless someone injures Becky worse than she did from here to January

PHANTOM

* Changes obssesions weekly

* Last week was Sabrina

* This weeks seems like it will be Magik

ONEIROS

* Ninja'd me

* If he gets ninja'd more he will probably leave the thread today :lol

* Recently changed his username*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Mordegloom thinks I'm a heel [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Crazy logic 

Ninjas me for fun


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm.not a heel.. Or am I. 


All my favourite members post in here 

For all her faults Nia Jax will now be remembered for something. Unlike Peyton Royce.


Cafu ninja turtled me like a master shredder.

More football this weekend?

A cool cat.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I'm about to replace MEW with Magik.

- Unless he can talk me out of it.

- Talk away.


This Magik indifference is really bumming me out!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know I don't mind Magik. I just like Storm, Sage, Psylocke, Tempest, Pixie, X23, Shadowcat, Polaris, Dust & Hepzibah more.

Likes the Magik miniseries.

I'd only read it for Storm.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is a regular in this thread so knows this thread is more of personal chatbox to talk about whatever to keep the thread going, because you run out of 3 things to name about someone after you have done it about 10 times.

Is the king of this thread

Has had a better day than me


Ninja'd by zrc
X-men fan
Always has time to make fun of Peyton Royce


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Had a shit day
Got followed by a creeper :goaway
Surprisingly doesn't have a DJ sig :hmm:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* It's sad :sadbecky

* Hopefully his day gets better

* Have some Peyton 










CJ

* Thinks I am kissing up to the mods :nah2

* Since he is the only mod I talk to :lol

* Have some Peyton as well








*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

CJ

- Fellow Charlynch fan

- Liked their segment on SmackDown

- Is a Magpie

EDIT

Mordecay

- Celebrates Rusev Day

- WF's no. 1 Peyton Royce fan

- Wants WWE to host more events in Australia so that the IIconics can win some matches


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Like me, hopes that the rest of No's day is fantastic.

- Posted Peyton.

- Have some Magik.











EF:

- Ninja'd me.

- Fair and groovy rival.

- The only other Nikki Swango fan here. roud


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm going to start marking these posts, then edit in the 3 things. #beatthesystem

- Have some Rogue









- Have some Storm









- Have some Jubilee


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

emerald-fire said:


> - Fellow Charlynch fan
> 
> - Liked their segment on SmackDown
> 
> - Is a Magpie


Expects Miz to turn face soon

Insert second thing.

Insert third thing. Starting to sound like my anus.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loves Storm.

- Is right to do so.

- Liked the first three SAW movies.

Phantom out! More Magik later!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

zrc

- Lazy to think of 2 more things :lol

- Should start the rankings threads already

- Knows Nia is going to have a free fall in the rankings

EDIT

Phantom

- Called me fair and groovy roud

- Is quite groovy himself

- But not as groovy as Nikki Swango


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Inserts things in his anus

* Always makes fun of Peyton

* Secretly likes her a lot

PHANTOM

* Is that time of the day where everyone gets ninja'd isn't it?

* Posted more Magik

* SHould know that my brother kinda likes her

EMERALD

* Probably thinks that the IIconics can only win matches in Australia

* He is not entirely wrong :darryl

* Would prefer Peyton as 5th member of the SD womens team, but expects Mandy to complete the team*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

emerald-fire said:


> zrc
> 
> - Lazy to think of 2 more things [emoji38]
> 
> ...


She can't have a bigger fall. Only.me and one other person voted for her last time.

Next poster: please type three things about Mordecay. Im bored of writing jobber Royce jabs.


Ha not really.

She start sticking big glasses on and call herself Dame Peyton Royce.

She.might actually get over.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

My favourite Nia fan
Better not be beating up Becky in 2k19 with Hungry Hippo
Loves to quote people


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Knows I'm buzzing from earlier

Sonya RT'd me [emoji23]


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Said he wouldn't be in the thread when it's really active :lol 

Recently became a super mod 

Should know I won't have a avy and sig of the same person, that's obsessive :cool2


Got retweeted by Sonya
Twitter user
Phantom and Fourth Wall are his greatest enemies


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

CJ said:


> My favourite Nia fan
> Better not be beating up Becky in 2k19 with Hungry Hippo
> Loves to quote people


I changed her finisher to the Knockout Punch.

Nostalgia
A bro
A buddy
A guy


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks Peyton could get over roud

* Never runs out of taking digs at her :vincecry

* Mostly doing it to annoy me*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is always kissing up to the mods

Showing off Peyton's body pics

Unfortunately got mugged at gunpoint once


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Of course, cause it seems to get a reaction. 

I mean c'mon Lana womamhandled her!

They're not even trying.


Nosty
Bebop and rocky stead'd me. 

Looked good doing it. 

Ate you sure that person following you wasn't me? Lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Quoted me :lauren
Has probably ko'd Bex in 2k19 :sadbecky
May or may not have followed Nostalgia earlier :hmm:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wants me to change my settings so he can send me visitor messages

Sends hot girl reps

Knows bloody Becky was badass


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*CJ GOAT

* Got promoted :mark:

* Should explain the difference between a mod and a supermod

* Probably cry a bit after seeing Becky's face last night :mj2

NOSTALGIA

* Not kissing up to the mods damn it (denying it like you deny your obsession :wink2

* I just like to share Peyton pics :shrug

* WIll never activate his visitor wall*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Regularly cries at Peyton's booking :mj2

Doesn't get replies or retweets as much from Peyton anymore :mj2

Will never DM her because he thinks it's creepy :lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know I like Peyton even less since this thread.

Likes his females mutating.

A good brother.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nostalgia

Thinks I send people visitor messages :nah2
Knows I only reply, if I remember 
WF's biggest DJ fan

zrc

Ninja'd me :no:
Named after 3 Farscape characters :hmm:
South Park fan



Mordecay said:


> ** Should explain the difference between a mod and a supermod*


Mods mod specific sections. Supermods mod the entire forum.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* DJ replied her 3 times on Twitter :yay

* About the 2nd thing, let's just say my latest Peyton tweet has had over 1.2k likes so far :lol

* Would laugh to know that my Youtube account have over 134k subscribers

ZRC

* Will never admit his love for Peyton

* Because there is no love for her :lol

* Loves comic book mutants, not real life ones

CJ

* Has power all over the forum :wtf

* Probably will add Nia to his disliked women in the next female ranking, since he only named 2

* Probably will stop posting here for the day now he got ninja'd*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

It was twice on Twitter and once on Instagram. Before her Instagram got deleted. :mj2

Should know I'm not scared to send DM's 

Is flaunting his fake popularity :lmao



CJ said:


> Nostalgia
> 
> Thinks I send people visitor messages :nah2
> Knows I only reply, if I remember


Well I've seen some of your conversations with Fourth Wall. :lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I just ninjad CJ!

Which is more than Peyton Royce will ever do.

Still love you Mord.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ninja'd a Super Mod. :O

- Is going to publish an book of Peyton Royce put-downs.

- Loves Daffney.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is a thoughtful person

Should know I've never watched a match from the mixed match challenge

So If I was an Asuka fan I wouldn't worry too much :shrug


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Sad that DJ's Instagram got deleted

* Should know that I find absolutely hilarious that I have 134k subscribers in a channel I barely post stuff

* That's why I always fpalm when someone brags about followers or try to put down people with low number of followers on social media, since any idiot can have thousands of followers and I am proof of that*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Must have those subscribers from posting WWE clips 

Should know I haven't really liked the last 3 photos she has posted :lmao 

She needs to post more revealing photos again (zrc is cringing)


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nothing short of full.bollock. 

So sayeth the great Zrc.

I do sayeth myself. I don't have three things honestly.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should know Sgt Slaughter retweets everyone

He's RT'd me three times 

Kristanna Loken
Maryse
Sonya
Sunny 
Nattie 
Brooke Adams
Selma Blair 

Among others


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sgt. Slaughter has a lot of time on his hands. Being an irrelevant fuck


Paul Bearer was the sweetest tweeter ever. Always had time for his fans.

Except Peyton Royce.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Zrc wants to bang Peyton 

So obvious 

Will never admit it


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Australian vagine. No thanks.

I'd rather bang the orca in the Thames. 

Unless its died. Then I'll settle for Nia Jax.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Has poor taste in faves (Jax) 

Knows it's true 

Jax slander is forbidden


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows I couldn't give a fuck. 

Victoria will Widows Peak you for you blasphemy. 

She was great.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Victoria was great

Until she became Job-toria


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Still had more of a career than Peyton Royce. 

Lana has a better career than Peyton.

I've got.Fox's glacier fruits stuck in my teeth whilst on my south park marathon xD


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Really hates Peyton 

Knows I would gladly smash Tamina

Rolling eyes at the second one


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Inserts things where the sun doesn't shine 

Probably on webcam 

Regularly has things stuck in his mouth


Ninja'd 
Having a back and forth with zrc 
Doesn't seem to know that zrc isn't into women


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wants sexier DJ pics

* I have the same opinion about most of Peyton's posts this year

* I blame Tye, he put a ring on her and she started to cover herself a lot more, at leat compared to the past couple of years :lol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Keeps bringing her up

Must be a closet fan 

Wouldn't mind if the IIconics broke up if it resulted in a Peyton push


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably thinks that the Instagram people are transphobic

* Will never gonna guess who is the girl I consider to be as hot as Peyton

* Since I haven't mentioned her in months :lol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Some are, along with a good portion of WF :lol 

You are right I will never guess :bored 

Should know if Peyton has or will have a pet in the future it won't be as cute as this


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that Peyton has 2 pets, I know since she posts more pics of them than of herself :side:

* Some of her cutest pics are with them

* Peyton with her pets>>>> DJ with her pets
















































*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I now hate Peyton even.more.

I hope she gets KO punched soon. Oh wait she won't be, because shes not relevant enough.

I'm turning into Cartman.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mordy wishes Peyton was calling him her baby boy :lmao 

May find it odd Mordy doesn't reveal his very popular YouTube channel :hmm: 

So he may be bullshitting


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Go to the Peyton fan thread on the General section, I think some of the most recent videos are from my channel

* Should know that I don't promote my channel because I don't care about it, I honestly only created it like 10 years ago to post videos of hot girls and share them in forums. Now I only use it to upload IIconic stuff and share it here :lmao

* Should know that the only reason I have so many subscribers is because I posted an Scarlett Johansson video that got like 100 million views, mostly from India, and many people from there subscribed :lol

*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows people from India are a little odd

Fan of Harper :lauren

Fan of Kane in 2018 :tripsscust


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

The peeps in here are warped

Have some Beyonce


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Probably hasn't checked my channel because doesn't want to visit the Peyton thread again :lol

* May find weird the lack of Phantom here today

* Should know that Kane is my all time favourite wrestler

CAFU

* Music fan

* Celebrating a RT

* Tweets to a lot of celebrities*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is always directing me to Peyton threads and matches

Should know I may check it out 

Should know there was never a year where I enjoyed Kane, but some years were tolerable


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Wants to watch a Peyton Royce match. :confused

Never liked Kane, not even in 1997-1999.

Likes borders on avatars.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know Mordy kept bugging me to watch this one Peyton match from his NXT so eventually I watched it because I was really bored :side:

My comment above was referring to the thread he mentioned that has his YouTube channel in so I may check it out for that reason.

It depends on the photo. My previous avatar looked better without a border so I kept it as it is. Borders or not, my avatars seems to get a lot of compliments regardless. :cool2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- GREAT GOOGLY MOOGLY! PHANTOM'S BACK!!

- AND IT BROUGHT MAGIK!!!!

-


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Fantasm is back 

Take cover 

Run for the hills


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Magik

- Is

- Awesome.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Who is Magik? 

Fantasm stans the strangest people/things 

What else is new?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Started a new page
- Still lacking a sig
- On a whole other planet


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Hasn't posted in a while

- Fellow Miz fan

- Has one of the best avatars on WF


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- This guy again!
- Forced me to edit.
- Here's Magik:


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Wasn't quick enough
- Has a new sig
- And a new avy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Grim.

- Grinning.

- Ghost.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Immortal

- Omnipresent

- Groovy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Magik or Clea?

- Who shall be in my favorites?

- This is important, people!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Toss a coin

- Heads for Clea

- Tails for Magik


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Talking about people who are irrelevant

Nobody cares about Magik/Sabwina whatever 

Fantasm is from another planet


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Nearing the end of their first year
- With a respectable post count
- And an OK attitude


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- There is no coin near me.

- Somebody do it for me.

- Post result below.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Alright, I did it for you

- It was heads

- Which means Clea


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Cool.

- I was going to stick with Clea.

- Because I'm a lying jerk.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I feel cheated that the coin toss was for nothing

- :thelist

- No third thing for you


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- HAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHA.

- PHANTOM!

- Watch Sabrina.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Had a makeover
- Broke 1000 posts
- Nearing their 1st anniversary


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is back.

- To haunt me.

- Complete history of Clea coming soon! Look out for my post!


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Knows Becky fans are self righteous, pompous, egotistical wankers 

They'll never get over that Carmella was the first one to pin Asuka & not their stupid little "The Man"


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Insults others
- Named 2 things
- Attitude


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Spookiest lil' ghostie.

- Probably had a good Halloween.

- Scared sheetless.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Hit 1000 posts
- Changed his sig and av
- He's in here so often I run out of things to name :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has bought a new t-shirt since the last time she has posted here :mark:

* Hopefully is the IIconic one :grin2:

* Also gets annoyed with some of Becky fans*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Should know I don't think I own any shirts of any female wrestlers
- Thinks the same as me about Becky
- Has that pic of Peyton in his av that I always think is Paige at first glance :lol


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Loved Dean on Monday

Hates Becky 

Funny gal


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Can join our legion of Becky non-fans.

- Should know that I own 8 wrestling shirts.

- Should know that 5 of them are for female wrestlers.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*CAFU

* Weird guy

* Hard to know when he is serious

* Sonya Deville fan

PHANTOM

* Phantom me

* Trying to get Magik over

* Is being as succesful as he was with Sabrina :darryl*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that one poster downloaded Sabrina because of me.

- Sabrina is more over than Peyton.

- Thinks Blue is weird... but not me. :darryl


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Called me weird

Knows Peyton will be in catering on Sunday 

Will cry about it

Phantom 

Obsessed with weird things 

Knows what awaits Kairi upon call up 

Will rage


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Actually named things about his ninja this time. roud

- Can't wait for Kairi to regain her belt this weekend. :mark

- Probably doesn't have a collection of "authentic" voodoo dolls.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I made Nostalgia watch a Peyton match and I made you visit and post on the Peyton thread, so getting Peyton over is working :grin2:

* I also made zrc hate her more by posting pics of her with her pets, so there is that :lol

* This Saturday, we both are team Kairi :tucky








*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Sabrina Spellman would be a better partner for Peyton than Billie.

- Knows that a literal sorceress would be booked to job to Charlotte in WWE.

- Knows that I'll be cheering on Kairi live!! :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that Billie and Peyton are life partners and soul mates, so Peyton and Sabrina wouldn't be a better pairing










* Is right about Sabrina having to job to Charlotte if she was in WWE

* Good night Phantom... or to whoever is the next one posting*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Goodnight.

- Sweet prince.

- And flights of angels sing thee to the rest!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Has over 1600 posts in this thread :lol
- Thrashes me on that, I only have 130 lol
- Is half assing his 3 things


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that it's difficult to use one's whole ass when one has to name things for the same three people every single day.

- And I just quoted the Immortal Bard! I'm classing things up, yo!

- Has any Jake "The Snake" Roberts shirts?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- joined this year
- seems to like comics
- Asuka mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Liker of Becky.

Probably likes her more after the KO punch. 

Knows I won't turn my back on Nia no matter what.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Lover of Sweet Mama T.

Having fun trolling everyone in the Becky/Nia hate thread thing. 

Knows the men's rankings next month are cancelled.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is becoming like Phantom and talking to himself

More than likely he's just bored though

Is generating a lot of HEAT in that thread


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Morning Nostalgia.

Good to have a bro around.

Generating heat? Nope. I'll know when I do because I'll have red rep. Which I don't.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Apparently doesn't have red rep

* Give me a few minutes, I have to spread some rep :grin2:

* Hates Peyton even more after seeing her with her pets*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gives me shoutouts

But like with zrc doesn't for a particularly good reason 

Should know I had a weird dream last night


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Did it involve the guy who followed you becoming a mutant? 

Feel so lazy today. 

How's the criminal studying going?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- I bet his dream was about Danielle. :side:
- Likes getting shoutouts. 
- Knows WWE make some questionable booking decisions.

zrc:

- Ninja'd me in good zrc nature.
- Likes getting under the skin of Becky fans.
- Should know I've started watching the beginning of Season 2 of Prison Break, and am realising how much of an evil bastard T-Bag is. :lol


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

New avi again


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Good morning Nostalgia

* Should know that giving you a shoutout when I talk about Peyton is always a good reason, you should be flattered :grin2:

* Probably still doesn't know if I was lying about the number of subscribers on my youtube channel

3x ninja'd at 6:30 in the morning :fuck

ZRC

* One day I will make him visit the Peyton thread

* And he will post there

* Probably will be a post shitting on her :side:

THE FOURTH WALL

* Was missed here yesterday

* Recently posted an Anna gif in the Post a gif thread

* Probably has had dreams about Anna

CAFU

* One of the laziest posters here

* Usually names 1 or 2 things

* And almost never edits his post when he is ninja'd*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> *NOSTALGIA
> 
> * Good morning Nostalgia
> 
> ...


4x but Missed me out.

Knows I'm only going in the Becky injury thread to troll. :lmao

They get so steamed up.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Taking my place as the troll of Becky fans :lol

* Realizing that some of them get mad pretty easily when you don't agree with them

* They are right in this case though, Nia fucking sucks, and if she wasn't related to the Rock she would have gotten the Dana Brooke treatment and being taken out of tv for ruining one of the biggest matches of the PPV*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Probably has the largest collection of Peyton images known to man.

Is whored out on rep.

Posts in green.

*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Loves trolling annoying Becky fans Always good to see them get mad. Smug buggers Double ninja'd by Eva & Mordegloom


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Got ninja'd.










Is making a name for themselves.*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Christina was hot back then. She grew up since, and ruined her. 

Kelis is the same. 

Morning. Its Nice to.know that you exist to have worst taste in women's wrestling than me.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should know i was banned for supposedly flaming Becko fans. All i did was point out their hypocrisy Can't bear them


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Also hates Becky Lynch.

Doesn't hate Becky Lynch for the same reason I do.

Should hate Becky Lynch for the same reason I do.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Really doesn't like Becky.

May have enjoyed seeing her get cracked by Nia?

Only likes Asuka.*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should know Becky fans belittled Mella's achievements in being the first to pin Asuka They dismissed Charlotte beating the streak. If Becky did all that, they would be partying in the streets


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Doesn't play this game very well at all.

Is a fan of Seth Rollins for some reason.

No signature.*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> *Really doesn't like Becky.
> 
> May have enjoyed seeing her get cracked by Nia?
> 
> Only likes Asuka.*


Come on now, I'm not a sadist. I don't hold the push against her on a personal level, I just hate her as a performer. Besides, Nia punching her means that Becky has now taken Charlottes place as the WrestleMania headliner and Asukas streak ended for NOTHING.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A kiwi
Types in pink
Likes Rihanna.

Tyrion
Said Kurt Russell > Nia Jax for no apparent reason.

Though he is right. 

She did it for the Rock.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has had the same avi since Mama T returned

* Celebrated on November 10th (Peyton's birthday) :grin2:

* Just for a different wrestler :sadbecky*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Not changing my avi either.

I celebrated nothing on that date. Unless you mean Kat's birthday. I sent her a DM.

Now I did celebrate 7 years here yesterday.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Congrats on 7 years.

- Going for a full decade now.

- Is apparently getting a lot of heat. :hmm


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm nearly at 7 years here too 

Didn't rep me for choosing Harley in the This or That thread

Is hopefully not as sleepy today


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Rep is definitely coming.

- Was hoping you wouldn't point that out tho. 

- I'm trying to make it special. I'm an artist when it comes to these things. :asuka


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't rep people. So if you get some, congratulations! 

Hopes Phantom.slept well.

Considering the time, probably not. I can set my clock by you guys


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nos:
Picked Harley in another thread
Has weird dreams





Phantom:
Likes non fan favorite characters
Considers himself an artist
Might be the Nicholson Joker

zrc:
Ninja'd
Don't play the rep game
The heel of the thread


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Posted one of the most overused songs ever. 

Therefore I find it garbage. 

Though I love AC/DC


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Loves AC/DC Enjoyed Nia owning the pixie goblin on Raw


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

So did you.

The Alliance zrCafu


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

You bet I did


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- He said one thing
- He's betting
- Part of his nick stands for "For Fuck's Sake"*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Casual poster
Is made of evil


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably still hasn't watched the new season of Supergirl

* May watch the crossover event

* Has had his sig/avi combo for a while now*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> ** Probably still hasn't watched the new season of Supergirl
> 
> * May watch the crossover event
> 
> * Has had his sig/avi combo for a while now*


Nope. They went into overdrive with the political BS. Titans all the way
Probably
I like this combo. Will change when I find something else.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I've not watched any seasons (on TV/Netflix/Prime) of anything in a long time. 

Think the last was Sleepy Hollow. And that's only cause Tom Mison is sexy as fuck. 

The show was terrible.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Sleepy Hollow was incredibly... not good.

- And I'm a Headless Horseman mark.

- Thinks Tom Mison is :homer


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

on a Magik kick, which is justified and refreshing considering his other comic gurls.

horror fan.

has been the mvp of the year.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Reeks of awesomeness 

May reek of other things

Has a change of heart occasionally


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*REEKOFAWESOMENESS

* Cody fan :hmm

* Will be supporting Kairi on Saturday :yay

* Fellow non premium

NOSTALGIA

* Has weird dreams

* Should know that I also had a weird dream a couple of days ago

* I say it's weird because it involved Becky :lmao*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Peyton fan.

Edits his posts into that hideous green. 

Onto a loser.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Good fun

Likes the old school type of women wrestler

Has done his xmas shopping already ( jeez)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Smokes weed

Tried to ask Ambrose Girl for a date

Was not successful



Mordecay said:


> *
> 
> * I say it's weird because it involved Becky :lmao*


Not surprising. She's on your mind a lot. :draper2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably asked DJ for a date :lol

* Thinks DJ with her pets is a cute sight

* Was convinced to watch a Peyton match, he said it was alright :yay*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> on a Magik kick, which is justified and refreshing considering his other comic gurls.
> 
> horror fan.
> 
> has been the mvp of the year.



- Knows that my other comic gurls are far out and outta sight!

That's it! Magik kick over! Back to Wasp!

- Loves that Cyclops.

- Digs that Hikaru Shida.










NO:

- Did not ninja me. I was trying to find that picture of Shida dressed as Sailor Mars.

- Thinks bloody Becky looked boss.

- Was repped. :mark :woo

Mordy:

- Actually ninja'd me.

- Wants to trigger Wolverine fans.

- Good man.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Doesn't need convincing to watch his possums. 

I do though.

Lol.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Watched Sleepy Hollow

* Thought the guy in the show was hot

* Probably not as hot as Sweet Mama T or Hungry Hippo*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Again keeps mentioning DJ, must be a closet fan :shrug 

You actually mention her more in this thread than me :lmao 

Needs to be more creative with things he names about me. :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Apparently doesn't realize that I ran out of thing to say about him a long time ago :lol

* Likes to go to coffee shops

* Wouldn't pay 8-10 dollars for a cup though*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I thought Peru was a cheap country? :lol 

It is when it comes to strawberry prices you mentioned

I thought South America was prime coffee growing land. Coffee should be dirt cheap there.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows we are all getting lazy as fuck & running out of things to say in this thread. It's what happens when there is so many regulars. :lol

- Knows Coffee is expensive, which is why I opt to never go to Coffee shops that often.

- Misses me on my day offs. 

Edit: Ninja'd by Nostalgia, but I guess most of these apply. :side:


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

- Anna

- Kendrick

- Anna Kendrick


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hip
Hop 
Hippo


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

zrc said:


> Hip
> Hop
> Hippo


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fan of Eddie Guerrero 

Enjoys festivals with lots of Beer

Sometimes posts in the Rants section


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Just become Premium to change his username

* Which apparently used to be Rise :hmm

* Apparently likes travelling, but doesn't plan to come to Peru*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I wanted a bigger avatar too

Should know I don't want to get mugged at gunpoint

According to Mordy the Peruvian women are not anything special either :shrug


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is Anti-Mugging
Is for bigger avatars
Wants more creative things said about him


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Recently liked a post of mine

* Probably because of the jiggle >

* Titans tv series fan*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Wants me to get a Peyton sig instead of Anna.










- Should know I saw the IIconic's reaction to Charlotte being picked by Becky on Reddit, and it was pretty funny. :lol They have great facial expressions.

- Knows Peyton can make any pair of Jeans look amazing. :done


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should get a Magik sig instead. :mark

- Repped me some MEW. :mark

- Should know that my next post will be my top five Doctor Strange story arcs. Watch out for that! :mark


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Keeping Dr Strange alive
Happy with recent rep
Magik


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should read The Oath. It's not my favorite Strange story, but it's a good place to start for new Strange readers.

- Will not read The Oath.

- Phantom Girl.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Meh Dr Strange.

Clea

Magik

Sabrina


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Storm 

- Gambit

- Tamina... :hmm


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lists
in 
short words


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doing 

- The same.

- Love Magik.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Loves Magik

* Probably loves actual magic as well

* Will love this pic








*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know the best Kairi pic was the one I sent him in rep 

Is begging for the IIconics to be featured at Survivor Series

We have both whored out on rep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Correct. Kairi is precious and must be protected at all costs.

- Correct about magic. I am a part-time magician. Was doing it more consistently a few years ago.

- Also repped me some MEW. :mark :woo :dance

NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Sent me some Kairi. :mark

- Loves Into the Wild.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is a part-time magician 

Must know a card trick or two 

Is dreading Kairi moving to the main roster because of :vince5


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wants to see Sonya having a good performance this Sunday

* Probably expects her to be the first eliminated of the SD team though

* Unless the fifth member is Mandy or one of the IIconics :darryl*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I expect Naomi to go before Sonya tbh. You've got to showcase the new talent and Sonya deserves a push whereas Naomi is boring as hell. 

Knows I'll only be watching the highlights of the show but yes If Sonya's the first eliminated I might just skip to the next match :side: 

Sent me a Bella Hadid rep after I posted only Fourth Wall does that anymore :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks Naomi is boring and Sonya isn't :beckylol

* I am not a Naomi fan, but at least she has some charisma :shrug

* Should know by now that WWE doesn't care about showcase the new talent, that's why most of the NXT call ups are jobbers/off tv*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Talks about charisma but is a fan of a few charisma vacuums :shrug 

May be one of those people who think Gigi > Bella

Those people are odd :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** At least all of my favourites get some sort of reaction :shrug

* Should know that I don't know anything about Gigi or Bella Hadid, but googling pics of both of them Bella seems hotter

* Should know that the only current model I know of is Emily Ratajkowski, which just so happen to be the only woman I consider to be as hot as Peyton :grin2:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doesn't love Kate Micucci.

- Probably has no soul.


- Will love Kate. :asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I do have a soul, I love Kairi :grin2:

* Changed avi again :eyeroll

* X-files fan I suppose*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Would probably agree Phantom's new avatar is weird :lauren

Should know you could have seen a few photos of Gigi and Bella and told me which one is more attractive :side:

Should know I don't know many models either but I know who Emily Ratajkowski is


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks my avatar is weird.

- Which is weird to me.

- I've had weirder avatars.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is Weird

* And proud of it

* May enjoy the new season of Legends of Tomorrow since they ae focusing on magical creatures*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Repped me some Peyton.










- Enjoyed the AJ/Ambrose feud. I did too, SDL was amazing around that point in time. Hot World Title scene, and AJ was at his best in WWE. He's cooled off these days. 

- Knows I'm friendly but calling my Anna a Z-Lister is off limits


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Drinks tea :lauren

Posted in the NEW Seth Rollins fan thread

Should know I'll reply to your PM now


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Uses the :lauren smilie as much as Phantom and I use the sad smilies

* Would have sex with DJ

* Breaking the stereotype about english people and tea*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I've recently discovered it from CJ. :lol

Still better than Becky gifs :shrug 

Most certainly. A real man could not resist how hot she is. :cool2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Trying to get me to watch a certain clip. :side:
- Has been dreaming about Danielle, which means he's past the point of no return. :beckylol
- Should know he got me using :cool2 and :side: more often, and now I can't stop.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't procrastinate as much as me

Probably doesn't care at all about Seth's match at Survivor Series because he's facing boring Nakamura 

Had Smoked Ham and Cheddar Sandwich from Tesco with some Beef Hula Hoops earlier :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*THE FOURTH WALL

* Probably knows my reddit username by now

* Probably agrees with me that Nostalgia will never accept his obsession :beckylol

* We still like him besides of that and we'll wish him happy birthday this sunday :grin2::yay

NOSTALGIA

* Will say he is not obssesed :eyeroll

* Not a fan of Nakamura

* Probably doesn't watch wrestling besides WWE highlight clips*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I accept my fetish but I'm not obsessed with her in particular 

Should know it's exaggerated for forum gimmick purposes

I know you guys love me :cool2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows most of us are playing a gimmick on here.

- Regardless, we like the ones we make our image.










- Will hopefully be in better spirits for his Birthday on Sunday than he was last week. :fingerscrossed


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Thinks we love him :nah2

* Knows that everyone here exaggerates for forum gimmick purposes

* He is real man






THE FOURTH WALL

* Replacing Phantom in our back and forth :lol

* Pizza lover :mark:

* Doesn't play mobile games :hmm*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- If we had the 'Most Ninja'd' competition, he'd come out on top. :beckylol
- Regardless, he still puts the effort in to name another three things. :JLC3
- Doesn't love Nostalgia. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

At least he called me a real man :draper2 

Knows Mordy gets ninja'd the most, but that's because he spends more time setting up his silly green text and also he's often spending time searching for Peyton pics to insert into the post :side:

Should know I would like Becky more if these WOAT gifs would go away


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that every time I hear "Real Man" I think about that song, it's hilarious :beckylol

* Hates Becky smilies :beckywhat

* He is in the wrong forum since she probably is the person with most smilies here :becky

BONUS: Pretends he doesn't love the Peyton pics*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Sent me a Peyton rep

- Is wishing WWE had started their Performance Center YouTube channel when the IIconics were there

- Will be disappointed when Mandy Rose takes the fifth spot on Team SmackDown


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know Mandy is the best 5th option and to tease a future Mandy/Sonya feud 

Is hoping Orton makes a appearance at Survivor Series considering he's not on the card

Probably finds it funny that Mordy had a dream of Becky despite not being a fan of her and always arguing with fans of her :bryanlol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that Mandy is not an IIconic option, therefore she is not the 5th best option

* Should know that I always have weird dreams when my stomach hurts, like it has this week

* Should know that it takes time to look for the right Peyton pic when you have over 13k pics in your Imgur account that are not organized very well :lmao*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wants me to name a more Iconic Duo...


Aubrey Plaza and Anna Kendrick. 


- Should know that no one can replace the Phantom.

- Unless there's a Doctor Strange picture bot out there. I can't compete with that.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Just received a Doctor Strange rep from me

- Likes Clea more than Magik

- Awe-ska > Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- Is wrong tho...

- Nothing is better than Asuka... except Asuka as the Sorcerer Supreme. :banderas 


Can somebody draw that for me? :asuka


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know Mandy Rose is hot as hell and if you disagree Corey Graves will silence you

Should stand up and cheer when Sonya makes her entrance at Survivor Series because Mordy think's she gets no reaction :side:

Knows Mordy is just salty about the IIconics


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Asking people to cheer for Sonya

* She still will get no reaction, as usual :shrug

* A blind person can see that Mandy is hot as hell, she still ain't IIconic*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Defends the IIconics the way I defend my garbage monster movies. roud

- NEVER STOP FIGHTING FOR THE DUMB THING YOU LOVE, MORDY!!!! 

- Wants to know my five favorite Clea stories?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows the IIconics are not over either

Should know most of the women on Smackdown struggle to get a reaction because of the terrible booking of the women outside of Charlotte and Becky

Should know the IIconics will likely spend Survivor Series in catering


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that live crowds still love Asuka.


- And she's basically a tree in a high school play right now.

- #PushAsuka :asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Is right about the SD womens division

* The IIconics still are more over than Mandy or Sonya :shrug

* People booed when the IIconics got eliminated at Evolution, they didn't reacted when Mandy turned on Sonya

PHANTOM

* #PushAsuka

* Used to like Ember

* Needs to be reminded to post in his Hiroyo thread before it gets eliminated*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Phantom'd. :mark

- Is discussing jobbers with NO.

- PHANTOM HEEL TURN. :O


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** We still haven't talked about Asuka, which means we still have jobbers to talk about :grin2:

* We all are heels on here >

* Except The Fourth Wall, he is nice*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm usually nice. :darryl

- Peyton is an exceptional jobber. :asuka

- See?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows Mordy is talking nonsense to fit his narrative

Probably turns his TV volume much higher when the IIconics are on to claim they get a better reaction :bryanlol 

Should know I'm done talking about this


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

New avatar Has weird interests Unique individual Nossy ninja'd again


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is done talking about that.

- Because it's time to talk about Clea. :mark

- Enjoyed Clea in Fearless Defenders? I have mixed feelings...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Doesn't have dreams about WF like someone I know. hno
- Used to bet on WWE PPV's. 
- Has had enough IIconics talk for today









Phantom:
- Ninja'd me. :sadbecky
- :mark: for Sabrina Christmas Special.
- Will be sending Nostalgia Birthday wishes on Sunday. :hb


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was Phantom'd. :dance

- Will like my next avatar.

- Doesn't hate Sally Hawkins?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*THE FOURTH WALL

* Peyton in that purple gear :homer

* Will get IIconic reps when that new IIconic photoshoot on the beach comes out :mark:

* Envies Stephen Colbert

PHANTOM

* Phantom'd me

* He is right, he is usually nice, so he may be a tweener

* I blame zrc for my latest heel tendencies*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gets a strange tingling sensation whenever Peyton is on TV

Despite his obsession the rest of his family don't know about it 

I feel I name 3 things about you more than any other member


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows Sonya Deville is cool

- Wants Mandy to be the 5th member

- Watched a Peyton match and found it alright


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- PHANTOM FACE TURN. :mark

-









-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should know Phantom works best as a tweener

- Entertaining and funny

- Owns thousands of comic books


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that the Phantom is a lovable reprobate.

- Digs the Miz. :woo

- Knows that Miz has a little Phantom in him:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows the Miz is..

Wait for it..

Wait..

for...

it..










- At the same time, we are all jealous that he's banging Maryse. :side:

- Will be watching the Sabrina Christmas Special. Good chance I still won't be finished with Prison Break by then.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Wants to walk with Elias

- Sends me Charlotte reps :woo

- Interested in Ambrose vs Rollins feud


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Probably excited for this weekend of Wrestling.
- Might be slightly disappointed Charlotte/Ronda isn't at WrestleMania, but definitely happy it's happening either way.
- Really wants Becky/Charlotte to be friends again. :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Watching Prison Break, a show without monsters and sorcerers.

Hard pass.

- Loves Home Alone. :mark

- Likes MEW more than Aubrey? :hmm


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Shouldn't sleep on Prison Break. Especially Season 1. :banderas

- Knows Home Alone is the GOAT Christmas Movie. Kevin also loves Pizza just as much as I do. :aryep










- Should know I find MEW more attractive than Aubrey Plaza. *runs*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that MEW being hotter than Aubrey, Francoise and Kate is a :fact
@PhantomoftheRing ;










* Is jealous of the Miz

* Taking his time watching Prison Break*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- Thinks MEW is more attractive than Aubrey... Hurtful.

- It's cool... Mary's cool. 










- I'll eventually watch Prison Break in her honor. :woo

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Ouch.

- Even F. Hardy? She's a Christmas angel!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I won't be around tomorrow, and I know he's going to miss me










- Knows that movie I posted a gif of sucks, but Anna & Aubrey made it somewhat watchable. 

- Will eventually watch Prison Break :mark:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows Prison Break Season 1 is fantastic

- Knows Phantom is missing out on a great show

- Won't be around tomorrow :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Prison Break turns to shit after season 2


T-Bag is still deliciously evil though. 

Never cared for Linc or Michael.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Fine. Okay! I'll watch Prison Break!

- Y'all have to watch one of my dumb shows tho.

- Green rep to the person who can prove that they have watched every episode of Electra Woman and Dyna Girl.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Another new avi :lauren

* Make up your mind Phantom

* Torn between Sally and Kate*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Sally or Kate?

- Tell me, Mordy...

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** :hmmm

* :hmmm:hmmm:hmmm

* Peyton :grin2:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-









-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** He is mad at me

* Rightfully so

* Honestly, I would say Kate since I've seen her in the Big Bang Theory. I've never seen a movie with Sally in it*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Needs to watch The Shape of Water.

- And Happy-Go-Lucky.

- Sally Hawkins marathon at my place! Everyone's invited! :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Anyone still alive?

Gets lonely cause the regulars are all asleep. :lmao

Except Elvira and Phantom cause they spend the night hanging upside down like a bat.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I have return...
from work, because 2nd shift
I don't act like a bat....that Im aware of


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't know if he acts like a bat

* Maybe he is secretly Batman :hmmm

* Works double shifts*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Peyton 

Billie

Fucking drongo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Tamina

* Nia

* Being lazy*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Very much so. 

Woke up and really can't be bothered :lmao

How are you today, nightmare in green?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Sleepy, as always, woke up at 4:30am for no particular reason :side:

* Also hyped, can't wait to see the new IIconics photoshoot :mark:

* And bored, but I guess that is common for everyone who posts in this section :lol*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> *
> 
> * Works double shifts*


I work 2nd shift, not double shifts
Woke up at 430 and is acting shifty about it
Is bored


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Works 2nd shift.

- Probably has a conventional job.

- The offer for the Sally Hawkins film marathon at my place is still on the table.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Welcome back Phantom.

Just saw Elvira at the mall. She was in B&Q looking for strong rope.

Wants Clea in the MCU.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Wants Claire For to play Clea in MCU

- Will be absolutely furious if Clea is not going to be part of MCU

- Everyone responsible will then make his list

:thelist

Edit

zrc

- Ninja

- Has probably the shortest username on the forum

- Funny


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that my wrath will be legendary if Clea is not in the MCU.

- Or portrayed terribly. 

- Or is not the one to destroy Thanos.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Why would Clea be the one to kill Thanos?
Clea isn't that powerful
Im already dreading them having Captain Marvel be the one to do it


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Because she believes in herself.

I'm kidding, but...

- ...Clea is arguably more powerful than Doctor Strange...


- ...a man who can hold his own against the Living Tribunal...


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Loves Sabwina. Kairi. Aubrey Plaza


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loves Brock.

- Carmella.

- Trolling.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably has noticed that today the thread has been slower than in previous days

* Regulars are busy

* Or ran out of things to say*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that the Phantom has to leave in a few. :darryl

- He will be all alone. :darryl

- Knows that Clea should totes defeat Thanos in the next one.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Left us to do human stuff

* He'll be back

* I suppose I should do my adult stuff as well *


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm working on the Women's Award thing. 

Types in green makes me squint.

Knows I'm bored today.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was bored.

- Hopefully less so now.

- Thinks __________________ should play Gambit.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't think I'd accept anyone as Gambit. They'd have to be truly perfect. And can't really think of anybody. 

Didn't expect you back on so soon.

Probably liked me saying Jubilee is underrated.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that this is just a cameo.

- I'll be leaving again in about 15 mins.

- Probably didn't like Taylor Kitsch.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Gambit fan

* Will wait forever for his movie

* A gift :grin2:: Since you "liked" the pics of Peyton with her pets so much the last time, here is the latest










She is so pretty :zayn*

PHANTOM

* Phantom'd me

* Returned from doing what phantoms do

* Jubilee fan apparently


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was phantom'd.

- Can't get enough of that wonderful Peyton.

- Of my crushes, likes MEW the most.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- New avatar

- It's his best one yet

- Will probably change it by tomorrow


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Sad that Orton isn't on the SS card

* Looking forward to the Orton/Rey feud

* Wants Ronda/Becky as Mania main event*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm not interested in a Gambit movie. He should be in the X-Men already. 

Should know I'm watching the Animaniacs :lmao

I'm glad pics aren't loading today xD


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** His visitor wall is IIconic (with pets)

* Will hate for that

* May close his visitor wall (or take revenge) :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I have better things to do, than look at my visitor wall


Which pics still aren't loading, so I won't see it anyway.

I'm too busy watching La Femme Nikita xD


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Missing out in awesome pics :sadbecky

* Missing the regulars here

* Watching 90's tv shows*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I don't have a visitor wall so you can't post Peyton photos on it

Should know I can't see the photo on zrc's wall 

He may have removed his visitor wall too


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doesn't have a visitor wall.

- Is missing out on some sweet Clea pics.

- I'll rep him with 'em.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Indeed I did. Don't see a point in them.

Hope you're having a Better day today.

And nobody followed you.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

-









-









-









EDIT

zrc

- Ninja'd me again

- Got ninja'd by Phantom

- Likes Lion King


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks Phantom's avatar is the best one yet

Should know I agree

Wants Orton to be Champ again at some point


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Also thinks my current avatar is my best avatar.

- Should know that everyone here is boring.

- Y'all need to embrace old comics and weird stuff.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I do embrace weird stuff 

But comic books I'd rather roll up and kill the fly on the wall with 

Will be offended by that last line


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is correct.

- :thelist

-


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Has a lot of points, possibly gifted by CJ because he does that.

Still has that avatar.

Will possibly change it for the holiday season.

:lauren

Loves Dr. Strange.

Likes gigantic gifs.

Lives in this section.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Had a makeover.

- Now has a naughty word in her name.

-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sol:

- Has an amazing username, usertitle & avi combination. :banderas You should ask to keep that forever.
- Loves the :lauren gif.
- Called me a good Mafia host.










Speaking of host, I should probably get back on that Fallout game. I'm slacking.

Phantom:

- Missed me today. Don't even deny it. 
- Knows we are the iconic duo.
- Doesn't like swear words like cunt, fuck, shit, bastard, motherfucker, nobhead, wanker. ops


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is now The Eighth Wall

-









-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has a absurdly long username now
Which implies that he breaks all the laws of design
And possibly physics


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was ninja'd.

- Doesn't want me to watch She-Ra.

- Thinks Bumblebee looks delightful.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Likes Aubrey Plaza.

Wants to watch She-Ra (I should probably do that too)

Needs to decide on one category for the favorites section.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SOL MOTHAFUCKA KATTI said:


> Likes Aubrey Plaza.
> 
> Wants to watch She-Ra (I should probably do that too)
> 
> Needs to decide on one category for the favorites section.


No you shouldn't
Unless you liked stuff like Steven Universe
Or frequent Tumblr


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Steven Universe is totally charming!

- I will give She-Ra a watch!

- Thank you, Virus!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Adventure Time > Steven Universe
Gravity Falls > Steven Universe
Star vs The Forces of Evil > Steven Universe


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Strange. Crazy. Dweeb. Ninja'd by Virus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You're right about Star and Gravity Falls, Virus.

-- :woo

- :asuka

-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

But not Adventure Time
Really?
What the hell?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Eh.

- It didn't grab me.

- Maybe I should give it another try...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes you should
It keeps getting better
Im on season 5. Its a hoot


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Phantom & Virus should get married


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It's called She-Ra and the Princesses of Power?

- Like Doctor Strange and the Sorcerers Supreme?

- Hmm.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - It's called She-Ra and the Princesses of Power?
> 
> - Like Doctor Strange and the Sorcerers Supreme?
> 
> - Hmm.


No, its nothing like that
Adora is kind of dumb in this
She doesn't even know what a horse is



ffsBlueCafu said:


> Phantom & Virus should get married


Phantom isn't a perky, dorky, busty blond girl, so no


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The title is.

- Iconic Fantasy Character and the Pluralized Version of the Title They Carry.

- The horse thing seems weird.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Loves *Ch*illing *A*dventures *o*f *S*abrina

- Rosemary fan

- :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows I'm about to be ninja'd.

- Loves football.

- Not soccer.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Misses me on my day offs.










- Knows that a Heel turn on James Ellsworth isn't possible right now. 










- Might be bummed AJ/Brock II isn't happening.

Phantom:

- Would have got ninja'd if I didn't search for gifs.
- Should keep his current avi forever. :yay
- Loves my new username. :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*EMERALD

* Recently repped me :woo

* Will get more Peyton rep as soon as I stop being lazy and spread more rep

* Even with that, he won't become an IIconic fan :sadbecky

PHANTOM

* Didn't got ninja'd :yay

* Unlike others :side:

* Likes CHAOS

FOURTH WALL'S NEW LONG ASS NAME

* Feels twice as cool tonight

* One of the few here who appreciates Peyton pics :grin2:

* Remained on the forum until 1am last night :wtf*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- Was ninja'd.

- We should definitely solve mysteries together.

- Plaza and Kendrick: Consulting Detectives

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Thinks Nikki Cross is cringey.

- :darryl


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Wasted money on this










- Just kidding. It's cool

- :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'll do it again.

- I have a whole tree to cover.

- Probably wants this:


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Probably lives in a cave in the mountains


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Posted one thing.

- Should know that I live in the catacombs beneath Staples Center.

- Every entertainment venue needs a phantom.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Hasn't watched a new Horror film on Netflix called 'Cam' and should, it's pretty good. 
- Will watch Prison Break when I watch Sabrina.
- Knows that Winona Ryder ages well.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Claims to be Aubrey Plaza

* Has a hot new avi

* Better than all the previous ones he's had

EIGHT WALL

* WIll watch Sabrina once he finishes Prison Break

* Already bought Nostalgia's birthday gift

* Despite the fact that their bromance is a one sided bromance :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was ninja'd.

- Has joined the Phantom's New Avi is the Only Good One Club.

- :darryl


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that at the beggining I thought that the girl in his new avi was Summer Glau

* Then I tought she was Chloe Bennett :lol

* If it wasn't for Google image search I would have never figured out that it was Aubrey :lmao*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Did not recognize the GOAT.

-









- Appreciates GOAT Winona?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I only recognised Aubrey because he posts so many gifs of her. :lol
- Knows Tea is GOAT.
- Posted a gif of Aubrey teabagging, something I do in CoD pretty frequently. God, I'm toxic.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Sure, Winona Ryder was hot af back in the day and still remains hot af for her age >

* Has insulted Peyton Royce :vincefu

* Should know that, despite being a comedy jobber, she has a better chance to appear on tv/movies than Clea, the comedy jobber of the Marvel Universe #heelturn

EIGHT WALL

* Is an stereotypical tea loving english man :grin2:

* Hates seeing Anna being called a Z-lister

* Doesn't recognize Aubrey at first sight like me :lol*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has got used to calling me Eight Wall. hno
- Should know Phantom might get ninja'd.
- Isn't sad and stays up until 1am on WF like me. To be fair, I was in bed at the same time. :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Should know that Clea was praised by Neil Gaiman, beloved author and pop culture icon.

- The only time Peyton is mentioned is when Meltzer talks about how dreadful she is.

- Why are we doing this? :sadbecky

Anna:

- Correct.

- Broke kayfabe. :thelist

- Clea or Peyton?


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Mordegloom changed avatar. Idolises the panties Peyton wears. Dreading IIconics split


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Is seriously half assing his 3 things
- Not even bothering to put them on different lines :lol
- Loves Christina Aguilera


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That other guy:

- :asuka

- :asuka :asuka

- :asuka :asuka :asuka

The Artist Formerly Known as Ambrose Girl:

- Ninja'd me.

- Has changed her name.

- The Phantom wants a wacky name now. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Keeps burying Peyton, the same way the MCU buries Clea. Oh wait, they don't even acknowledge her :grin2:

* Talks about a Neil guy who I've never heard anything about

* We do this because we are bored :lol*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I'm getting dangerously close to WF browsing at 1am again. I should log off soon. :beckylol
- Should give me the full-res version of his avatar. Peyton looks :banderas
- Billie Kay has grown on him.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- :O

- Needs to read a damn book!

- From Wikipedia:

Neil Richard MacKinnon Gaiman[4] (/ˈɡeɪmən/;[5] born Neil Richard Gaiman,[4] 10 November 1960)[6] is an English author of short fiction, novels, comic books, graphic novels, audio theatre, and films. His works include the comic book series The Sandman and novels Stardust, American Gods, Coraline, and The Graveyard Book. He has won numerous awards, including the Hugo, Nebula, and Bram Stoker awards, as well as the Newbery and Carnegie medals. He is the first author to win both the Newbery and the Carnegie medals for the same work, The Graveyard Book (2008).[7][8] In 2013, The Ocean at the End of the Lane was voted Book of the Year in the British National Book Awards.[9]



BONUS:

Phantom needs to leave again soon.

Anna:

- Ninja'd me.

- Will be leaving soon.

- Should know that my current avatar was her idea.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*EIGHT WALL

* Should check his visitor wall :wink2:

* I will include some other Peyton pics while we are at it :grin2:

* Is leaving us :sadbecky

PHANTOM

* Also leaving us :fuck

* Still doesn't ring a bell

* Should know that, apparently, if you don't know about comic books/graphic novels you don't know about him*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

-








- Can't afford a PS4. :sadbecky Would love to duo with you on Call of Doody.
- Will leave me some lovely Peyton pics to :thirst over in the morning.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> *EIGHT WALL
> 
> * Should check his visitor wall :wink2:
> 
> ...


He's super mainstream, man! He was on The Simpsons as himself! Popular films/TV shows have been based on his stories! He's won every award ever! How do you not know him??!?!?

- Anna out.

- Phantom out.

- May get MEW photos on her wall. :mark


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is out
And remains so as of this post
Teaches of the legend of Neil Gaiman


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows about Neil whatever

* Is making me feel dumb

* I just don't watch much tv or read much comic books :shrug*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Read more comics
But stay away from TV
Its awful now


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks everything new is awful.

- Grumpy old man.

- Is this:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't think every new is crap. Think I have mentioned good new things
Im not that old
So there


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Not a fan of current tv

* Not a fan of current wrestling

* Yet he is on a wrestling forum*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Not a fan of WWE, not current wrestling there is a difference
How often do we just talk about wrestling on this board?
Online is funner


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Funner.

- Probably heard the news about Jon Cryer.

- That must be the ultimate horror to him.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Funner.
> 
> - Probably heard the news about Jon Cryer.
> 
> - That must be the ultimate horror to him.


You mean him playing Lex Luthor?
Not bothered by it
Still better casting than Batman vs Superman


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Counting the hours for Takeover

* Hopefully he is able to celebrate Kairi's win live

* As a Phantom usually doesn't sleep, unlike me right now

VIRUS

* Hated Eisenberg as Luthor

* He fucking sucked

* As everything in the DCEU except for Wonder Woman*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Virus:

- Ouch.

- LOATHED Lex in BvS.

- Hates BvS more than CW Supergirl?

Mordy:

- Ninja'd.

- Ninja'd me.

- It begins.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Virus:
> 
> - Ouch.
> 
> ...


More indifferent to it
And its a movie rather than a series, so it ends within a short time
And admit, BVS Lex sucked


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Always with the quoting.

- He was miscast and the characterization was inappropriate for Lex.

- BvS has some decent sequences and they paid me... so it's better than The Spirit.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

May be the phantom raspberry blower.

Should know most comic.movies are the drizzling shits.

I'm yet to see a good DC one.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Batman (1989)?

- Superman (1978)?

- The Return of Swamp Thing?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Batman Begins (2005)

- The Dark Knight (2008)

- The Dark Knight Rises (2012)


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

All crap.

Tim Burtons batman films were good at the time. But are unwatchable now to me. 

The newer Batman movies are greatly overrated.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :thelist

- Victoria fan

- Must be knowing what Victoria's secret is


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No.

-









- Batman (1966) > Nolan Trilogy


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't rate the MCU or FoxVerse much either. 

I laugh when they try and say XMen and Spiderman started all this, when Blade was extremely popular. 

Victoria doesn't have a secret.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

zrc said:


> Victoria doesn't have a secret.


- Of course you would say that now, wouldn't you? It's a secret after all.

- Not a fan of MCU like most people in this section :thumbsup

- Likes one of the greatest movies ever made


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

If Timon and Pumbaa weren't in it, then I probably wouldn't love it so much.

Can't believe Be Prepared isn't in the new one next year.

Its the best song


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loves Lion King.

- It's no Fantasia.










- Should know that I'm starting to realize that I might be a hipster... :no


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

zrc

- Is prepared for the coup of the century

- Finds Timon and Pumbaa hilarious

- Must also be liking Simba and Nala together, especially as kids

EDIT

Phantom

- Loves movie monsters

- Thinks he's a hipster :lol

- Enjoys Halloween and Christmas


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't give a crap about Nala and Simba. Preferred the side characters like Zazu and Rafiki, Shenzi, Ed and Banzai. And Scar obviously (my favourite Disney villain with Ursula)

Annoying they wanted an all black cast for the new Lion King. They brought back Mufasa, should've brought back Jeremy Irons too.

The live action Disney films are not needed m


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Huge rangers fan ( my team aftervman Utd and I'm catholic)

Has a when she was hot Christina I am now a guerilla 

Fav wrestler Seth [email protected] blue Cafu


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sends me PMs


Got a PlayStation for Christmas. 

Tried it on with AmbroseGirl. :lmao


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

zrc said:


> I don't give a crap about Nala and Simba. Preferred the side characters like Zazu and Rafiki, Shenzi, Ed and Banzai. And Scar obviously (my favourite Disney villain with Ursula)
> 
> Annoying they wanted an all black cast for the new Lion King. They brought back Mufasa, should've brought back Jeremy Irons too.
> 
> The live action Disney films are not needed m



Also very quick witted


Will slap u down verbally if u mess with him 

Doesn't give a hoot like me at what people think :smile2:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hates that Be Prepare won't be in Lion King
It wouldn't be the same without Jim Cummings 
And yes Cummings sang that. Irons had throat problems and couldn't


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

zrc said:


> Sends me PMs
> 
> 
> Got a PlayStation for Christmas.
> ...



Being a gentleman isn't trying it on u no it and I no it . I was being polite as I am polite as u well know


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Hates that Be Prepares won't be in Lion King
> It wouldn't be the same without Jim Cummings
> And yes Cummings sang that. Irons has throat problems and couldn't


Indeed.

Still wonder how it would've turned out if Tim Curry hadn't declined it for Home Alone 2.

Everyone should love Tim Curry.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

virus21 said:


> Hates that Be Prepares won't be in Lion King
> It wouldn't be the same without Jim Cummings
> And yes Cummings sang that. Irons has throat problems and couldn't




Has cool taste in comics


Can send me some drawings if u like


Has a sweet signing in name


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Recently changed avatar and sig

- Says "Peace" at the end of posts most of the times

- Likes Charlotte and Becky :banderas


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Like me loves Charlotte and Becky

Another with cool sign in name

Notices I change my avi n sig regular lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Emerald Fire. 

Posted Amber Quinn.

Over rated Toni Storm.

A buddy.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

PMS me now :smile2:

Has a huge crush on tamina 

Has done xmas shopping already ( still can't get me head around that )


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I did the majority of Christmas shopping in August. Stores put their prices up in September ready for Christmas. 

I love many things, Sweet Mama T is definitely one of them.

Smokes a lot of pot.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Very articulate 

Seems to have a thing for older women which cool my ex ten yr older than me at
44

Very sweet guy to me


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't have a thing for any women. Just woman crushes.

PMd me saying its not called pot anymore. Is where I'm from sunshine. 

Thinks I'm nice. I'm a heel so shut up! :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Carter:

- Becoming a regular in this section.

- Digs Doctor Strange. roud










- Smokes a lot of weed. You would love California.

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Is like:










- Knows that Scar was pretty boss.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** May have smoked weed

* Got ninja'd

* Loves the Lion King*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- We both agree that Miz and Rusev grew on us as wrestlers
- Might agree with me that a Peyton vs Dakota match could be good
- Is all about the green


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I am still getting used to the new name

* About the Dakota/Peyton match, judge by yourself, this is from this year Axxes Invitational finals






* Used to post in purple here*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Long username, but I still recognised her because of the Deano gifs. :lol
- Is loving Heelbrose. :ambrose
- Will be over the moon when Dean and Seth finally get their hands on each other at an upcoming PPV.

Mordy:
- Left me some lovely Peyton images in my visitor wall.
- Knows that I appreciate it :done
- Knows I was a good boy last night and went to bed before 1am.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** According to the CJ appreciation thread, thanks to CJ he stopped going to Pornhub for the best fapping material :lol

* His neighboors are so loud when they have sex than they wake him up

* He is probably a bit jealous of them :beckylol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably finds these long usernames and the stretched out forum stupid

Should know it's worse in the chatbox 

Knows CJ sends some of the best reps


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Hasn't posted in the CJ GOAT appreciation thread :lauren

* Probably won't be convinced to watch the Peyton match above :lol

* Probably will get drunk af tomorrow*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

It's a over year old thread that was bumped by the weed smoker when he was probably high :shrug 

Should know CJ knows how much I love him 

I'm not planning to, but my birthday will be miserable enough so maybe I should


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Didn't posted in the CJ appreciation thread when it was first posted a year ago :lauren

* Apparently will have a miserable birthday :sadbecky

* We are here for you buddy, we can be miserable together and get drunk :thirst*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know that is because I was inactive on the forum then and only came back here regularly earlier this year :side:

Well I don't have any plans so it will be kinda lonely 

May drink alcohol more regularly than me :hmm:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I hate alcohol and I probably have been drunk twice in my life, both this year

* Should know that there is no way his birthday could possibly be worse tham mine last year. I spent it alone, didn't get 1 birthday salute from my friends and didn't even had a birthday cake

* Hates tea*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know my birthday will be like that and I'm too old for birthday cakes so I don't have them anymore

Should know the next time I get drunk it will probably be new years

I don't hate tea, but coffee is far superior :sip


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably went on a rep spree recently

* Knows that coffee is the superior morning beverage

* Will love his latest rep, it's beautiful :grin2:*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is correct

Loves coffee, but hates overpriced coffee shops

Should know that caffeine fuels me


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Doesn't like the crazy long usernames.










- His Birthday is tomorrow. :hb

- Should know I wasn't intending to log in tomorrow, but I'm doing so to wish him a good one.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably sad that Nostalgia said that he loves CJ, but denied their bromance :sadbecky

* May want some more Peyton pics in the future in his visitor wall :hmmm

* Should let me know :wink2:*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I've got used to being let down in my life. :sadbecky
- Should know my visitor page being filled with hot women would be fine. :aryep
- Everyone loves CJGOAT, so it's all good.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is confusing the bromance comments with Fourth Wall

Uses some weird smileys a lot :lauren 

Fan of 











Ninja'd me
Rep pages > visitor pages
Loves sausage rolls


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Knows Carmella was the first one to pin Asuka Knows I'll never shut up about it Knows Mella Is Money


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Calls me Nossy

Should know I didn't mind Carmella's reign

May watch Survivor Series live


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- I call him Nostalgia still, because I'm not lazy.
- Still calls me Fourth Wall rather than TFW.
- Knows I should probably stop playing CoD so much if I get so frustrated at it. :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should have sent me that Paige gif instead of the Paige pic he sent me as rep

* Should know that 2014-2015 Paige was sodone and up there with Peyton

* Only uses :lauren and :side: as his frequent smilies :bunk

EIGHT WALL

* Will get Peyton pics soon enough

* Excited for Takeover

* Call of Duty aficionado*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Still loves Anna Kapow Angered by me roasting Anna Kazaan Mordegloom ninja'd me again


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Made me laugh when he called Fourth Wall Brick Wall

Called Anna Kendrick a Z-lister

Location: Planet Euphoria




Mordecay said:


> *
> * Only uses :lauren and :side: as his frequent smilies :bunk
> *


Completely forgetting :cool2 which I used so much I got other people to use it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't mind being called Nossy

* Calls me Mordy, like most of the people in this thread

* Doesn't seem to be into sports*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't mind it, it's not as bad the nicknames he gives other people :shrug 

Should explain where the ''Mordecay'' name came from 

Probably has little interest in Survivor Series like me


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Yeah, The only thing I am only looking forward at SS is the womens elimination match to see if the IIconics get involved and that's about it.

* The Mordecay name came from the movie The Royal Tenenbaums. Luke Wilson's character had a falcon called Mordecai and I liked the name, but since I didn't know how to spell it I used a "y" instead of an "i" at the end since it looked cooler :cool2

* Should explain why he uses Nostalgia*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is hoping the IIconics interfere and become the reason why team Smackdown defeat RAW :bryanlol

My username comes from me being a nostalgic person and missing the things from my past. Getting older sucks and I miss the good memories from when I was younger. It's also a cool word and I've used the same username on a few different forums and websites. 

Might remember when I came back on the forum earlier this year I said your username reminded me of:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nostalgia is... nostalgic.

- Pretty straightforward. 

- Is annoyed by the whimsical usernames... because of course he is.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Since he is a nostalgic person my favourite band has a song for it, it is actaully one of my favourite songs from them, but he may hate it just because is Nickelback :lauren






* Laughing at my hopes and dreams for the IIconics :sadbecky

* At least they have won matches since moving to SD, unlike other Sonya, who is the only woman on the SD roster who hasn't won a match since being moved there back in April (even Mandy has that win over Becky and Lana has that win over Billie) :grin2:

PHANTOM

* War Games :mark:

* Kairi :mark::mark::mark:

* Probably would change username constantly if he was a premium*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was ninja'd.

- Loves Nickelback... :lauren

- Should listen to Jethro Tull instead.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Looking forward to Kairi getting obliterated by Shayna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Posted one thing.

- Has run out of troll material.

- Will no doubt call me weird or something in his next post.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Irreverent individual


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** You are weird Phantom

* We still love you despite of that :wink2:

* Has never used a MEW avi :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loves me.

- Back at ya.










- Thinks I should have a MEW avi. :hmm


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Waiting for Peyton to betray Billie. Ninja'd by Fantasm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Pics of whoever that is


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Laziest poster in this thread. :fact
- Might not think I'm chill asf anymore.
- Really dislikes Kairi Sane for some reason. Guess I better post a gif of her.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Little Miss Downgrade. Loves Anna Kaboom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Posting GOAT gifs. :mark

- Probably approves of my new avatar.

- Like her, I gave into peer pressure.

EDIT:

Eh.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Gave into pressure like a weakling


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Played Nikki Swango in Fargo Season 3

- Birthday is on Nov 28

- Scream queen

EDIT

Blue Cafu

- Names only 1 thing

- Called Phantom a weakling

- From Planet Euphoria


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ninja'd me.

- Knows my true, true, true identity.

- Will wish me a happy birthday on the 28th? :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Will wish me a happy birthday on the 28th? :mark


- Of course

- Has two films coming up in 2019

- Wanted to be a ballerina


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Will be 90 years old on the 28th


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is wrong.

- Because I am as old as time itself. I look great for my age.

- Should see me in All About Nina.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

1000000 years old on 28th


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Read my last post.

- And decided to shave a few million decades off of my age.

- Nicest troll.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Likes Mary Elizabeth Whingefest


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- kjhasklsklakljsaklsa

- sakljdlkjlkjdsakjdsalkjkljdsa

-akdklamdmlknsdfjkwefierqoeijhroipjfpodkeugfrgfsdfrjfkljlkjmlgr


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Apparently has his birthday in 11 days :mark:

* And one day after my brother's birthday

* And 6 days before mine*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Has officially lost it


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Phantom:
Typing incoherently
Mind must have snapped 
We all saw it coming


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- My actual birthday is on the 26th of January.

- Or is it my actual birthday?

- :hmm


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Total buffoon


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** MEW :homer

* Doesn't remember his birthday

* Old as time itself*


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- Has a MEW Avatar
- Should know I'm watching the new Sabrina series
- And enjoying it a lot


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Enjoying Sabrina. roud.

- And is Dream again! roud

- Is my soulmate.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Just made Phantom squeal by mentioning Sabrina.










- Has :sadbecky in his signature.

- Has an interesting avi/sig combo. :lol

Phantom: 

- Loves when we mention SABRINA
- Has a bromance with virus21 in the Random Picture Thread.
- MEW avatar.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Has avatar of a Z lister


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- Should post in the "Name 1 thing about the above poster" thread


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should mind their own business


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- Takes things too seriously


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Nosey pimp


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Does anyone

- Want to know

- My five favorite Doctor Strange stories?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Got ninja'd by me

* Hasn't edited his post

* Probably doesn't have anything to say about me besides my love for Peyton and my dislike for some Becky fans :darryl

PHANTOM

* No

* I suppose most of them involve Clea

* Posted a very touching image of Strange and Stan Lee :vincecry*


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Mr. Decay

- Sent me some sweet Peyton rep recently
- Will probably watch Takeover live (I always say I will too then fall asleep)
- The 100th person to ninja me

Actually I had this written down and copied and was waiting for you to post again :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Clever.

- Also watched Lady Snowblood.

- Is the only one of you suckers that actually pays attention to my recommendations. He's my favorite now!


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- Should know I get to do that since I have a lot of free time until April :lol
- Is getting my vote for best 2018 member in the forum awards.
- Probably didn't even know there was such a thing as forum awards here.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** WIll watch Takeover live... if he is awake

* Liked the Peyton rep :yay

* Can't wait for the man :becky to return*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dream:


- I did not...

-...but now I do.

- VOTE PHANTOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!












Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

-Is correct... most of my favorite Strange stories have Clea in them.

- VOTE PHANTOM!!!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that, as far as I know, one can not campaign for votes in those awards

* I think they remove you from the voting if you do that

* Should check with one of the moderators*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I would never campaign outside of that gag one above.

- Too much effort.

-WATCH SABRINA!!!!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Wants me to campaign for him?

- VOTE PHANTOM!

- :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Didn't use the official campaign gif.

- It doesn't legally count.

- But I appreciate the thought.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Is annoyed by the whimsical usernames... because of course he is.


- Seems to imply I get annoyed at most things :hmm:

- Should know I'm a pretty chill guy

- Has more obsessions than me. As you all know I don't have any. :shrug



Mordecay said:


> *
> 
> * At least they have won matches since moving to SD, unlike other Sonya, who is the only woman on the SD roster who hasn't won a match since being moved there back in April (even Mandy has that win over Becky and Lana has that win over Billie) :grin2:
> *


WHAT? I didn't know her booking was that bad. :lmao I thought she at least got a win with Mandy at some point. Awful.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- A river in Egypt. 

- Is pretty chill tho.

- Is the first person to ever claim that Into the Wild is their favorite movie.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Nostalgia:

*- Loves photography
- Younger than I am
- Black Sabbath fan*

PhantomoftheRing:

*- Ninja'd me 
- Likes Death
- THE BAND!!!! 





*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was ninja'd.

- In a band?

- Plays an instrument? You need music to go with those Perfect Blue lyrics. They demand it.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Sadly no... I don't play instruments and not in a band but write a lot of lyrics, though
- Loves good music
- Fan of Asuka and other Japanese lady wrestlers*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- WF's greatest Daniel Bryan hater.

- The last SmackDown must've been a nightmare for him.

- Also digs Kairi. :woo


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Will change his avatar tomorrow despite his current one being great. :sadbecky
- Everytime I compliment his avatar, he changes it, starting to think he hates compliments :hmm
- Watching WarGames tonight?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Apparently doesn't know that the Phantom will watch War Games live in the Staples Center

* Got mad at losing in a video game

* Don't we all?*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Never compliments my Clea avatars. :hmm

- Should know that this one will probably last until Thanksgiving.

- Should know that I'm going to WarGames tonight.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Was ninja'd

* Never edited his post

* In route to War Games in a few*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Never got his three things from Phantom. :sadbecky
- Knows WarGames will be better than Survivor Series.
- Also gets rage playing video games. You should see how salty I get.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I owe Mordy three things.

- Is not on her way to WarGames. :mark

- Doesn't think my Clea cup is super boss. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I just wrote a good length post on why Sonya is a better choice for the Survivor Series team than Peyton 

Should know Mordy won't like it 

It's clear I've been terribly bored this past half hour


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is bored a lot, which is why he spends so much time on here with us weirdos.
- Not that bothered about his Birthday tomorrow.
- Isn't planning on doing anything for it. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is correct on the first two points

Should know I have some ideas for the day but it won't be anything that interesting

Should know through YouTube recommendations I've discovered a cool travel vlog channel that I've subscribed to today so I've got quite a few videos to watch in the next few days. It's interesting that while I'm quite into travelling I never followed any travel channels on YouTube before.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Shares the Sonya Deville appreciation. :JLC3










- Isn't that excited for Survivor Series, and doesn't like some of the changes to the card.

- Has had long distance relationships.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I've triggered Mordy badly with my post

Should know he's just very salty about the IIconics not being on the card 

Knows the Sonya Deville thread he created is often dead :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably won't be happy that I just buried Sonya Deville

* It wasn't that hard tbh, just needed to present her SD stats :lol

* Probably hasn't broken a door after raging for a game like some people I know :side:

This was for the 8th Wall, but I guess it also applies to Nostalgia*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

You didn't bury anyone :draper2

Rages when Peyton is not on TV, which is most of the time 

Should know I don't hate Peyton like some people do but you have to accept how the company sees her. In WWE's eyes she's no better than Lana.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I know WWE sees Peyton as a comedy jobber, but at least they see enough value on her to have her promote stuff, give a lot of interviews and some tv time, so maybe, at some point, they will try with her and Billie.

* Should know that WWE thinks Lana>Sonya, which means IIconics>Sonya since you say they are on her level

* Knows that I will get ninja'd*


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

- has an impressive showcase of Peyton's back as his signature.

- loves Omega ./

- active user.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Like most members has signatures turned on. I have them turned off so the only time I see someone's sig is if I view their profile.

Should know that Mordy sometimes talks nonsense and goes to incredible lengths to defend his precious Peyton.

Is a rep whore.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Having an argument with Mordy.
- Knows they'll be forever agreeing to disagree. 
- Would probably agree this site looks weird as hell without rep bars.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Thinks that I talked nonsense when I actually presented facts to back me up :lol

* There is a reason why I don't have a problem with zrc shitting on the IIconics, because he backs up his statements and he is mostly right

* If you watched more than the highlights of the show you probably should have better understanding of the situation of each wrestler

EIGHT WALL

* It's right about agreeing to disagree

* It's been exactly a year since you made me use that stupid Ember sig :side:

* Has been twice as cool for 2 straight nights :woo*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Makes no sense with his last two points because zrc has admitted he only watches the highlights as well

Should know zrc doesn't tend to debate in thought out paragraphs either, but he throws great one liners

I presented the facts too and that is Peyton has had less main roster wins and less PPV appearances than Sonya :shrug


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Forgot to add that Peyton has 5 months less on the main roster than Sonya

* And even with 5 more months and Paige's help she still isn't as over as the IIconics :shrug

* Should know thag zrc and myself have debated, just not in threads he usually visits*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know it's sad we're still arguing over jobbers

So I am done 

Apprently had a Ember sig :lmao


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Question: Do you also have your reps disappeared like I do?
- Awesome person
- Must love old cartoons*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Most likely missing :reigns
- Knows Wrestling is pretty dead these days, but we still watch and hope it gets better.
- Has a very unreadable font on the dark forum skin.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes, it turned off for everyone currently 

Should know Tom and Jerry was awesome as a kid 

Is apparently anti-Bryan but I never remember him posting around 2012 when he got his first main event push and Bryan marks were at their worst on the forum. It seemed back then the only people who did not like Bryan were me, Tyrion, KO Bossy and The Boy Wonder.


Ninja'd me 

Uses dark font skin :lauren 

Should know Classic II is the GOAT


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Uses the classic skin, living up to his nostalgic name.
- Going to Subway tomorrow. :cool2
- Knows Turbine from Black Ops 2 was a shit map.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Talking about games that I don't know :darryl

* Why don't you talk about games that I do know, like the Diablo series or Age of Empires? 

* God, I feel old after saying that
*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know (because you mention her so much) that DJ is getting very lazy and just reposting old pics for likes and followers

Should know I'll be lazy too then and repost them :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably a little sad that he can rep people with DJ pics anymore and get her over

* Should know that Peyton does the same, very rarely she posts new pics

* Apparently thinks that the people who supports jobbers need to get girlfriends*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is thinking of ditching the green text

- Would feel a bit weird after watching him post in green for so long

- Calls Peyton the Aussie Goddess


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Well I can still post them on WF :shrug despite the eye rolling it gets from some people :lol 

Should know that comment was sarcastic but based on my own experience when I was in relationships I never came on WF :lmao 

I'm not sure why he has an avatar much smaller than avatar limits :hmm:


Finds other women in the WWE more attractive than Peyton

May find another Australian woman more attractive than Peyton 

Knows Becky has been more interesting than Peyton


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Avatar limits are 125x125, this has a height of 125 pixels :shrug

* Will appreciate the IIconic birthday gifs in a few :grin2:

* Apparently a girlfriend takes time out of your forum experience. I don't know, I haven't had one since I joined the forum :lol:darryl*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Nostalgia:

*- I hope, WWE books the match between Brock and the smelly goat right. Brock should murder his ass.
- Personally, the 2015 Daniel Bryan is one of the most annoying wrestlers ever.
- He complains about part-timers taking spots... what is he doing now? Isn't he taking "spots" from others?*

Mordecay:

*- Ninja'd me
- Loves green
- Perhaps, loves Buttercup from the PPGs the most.*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

@Nostalgia

- Knows Sonya > all the jobbers in the SmackDown Women's division

- Thinking of changing avatar back to Bella Hadid. I like the ones with the current girl better.

- Edited above post

EDIT

@The Evil GentleMETALman

- Hulk Hogan fan

- Will no longer be able to rep or get repped in peace 

- Speaks Japanese


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Man of excellent taste! 

Starting watching WWE in the 2000's like me 

Wants to see a AJ/Orton feud


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Started watching WWE in the 2000's
- Joined in 2011
- Likes taking selfies, I guess*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks Nostalgia is the girl on his pic :lol

* Wants to see Bryan squashed tomorrow

* Doesn't care about current wrestling*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Doesn't like Sonya Deville
:thelist

- Thinks Peyton is better in kayfabe. Come on :lol

- Mentions DJ a lot


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Sad about Becky
- Loved their match at Evolution
- They had one the best LM/WS in modern times.*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Appreciates what was in my opinion the MOTY

- No longer has his top 10 matches' list in sig

- Huge anime lover


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Kayfabe wise, since they both are on SD: Peyton 3 wins, Sonya 0 wins

* Kayfabe wise, Peyton is better :shrug

* Not a fan of the IIconics :thelist*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I'm about to log off and won't be back until Monday night. 
- Knows I'll probably end up watching all of Takeover, even though I'm say I'm only going to watch an hour until 1am. :side:
- Knows Gargano/Black will probably steal the show.

Edit: Well, actually on the first point, I'll be logging in to wish Nostalgia a Happy Birthday in the morning. Got to be done. :becky2


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Has a wall of text as a nickname
- Loves walls
- Has been put in the Walls of Jericho, at least, once in its lifetime.*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

@Mordecay

- Peyton has had more matches and her wins were mostly fluke.

- Sonya's appearances are very less and she has has had extremely competitive matches with the likes of Asuka and other top women. 

- Peyton > Mandy though. But it makes sense to have Mandy in the team for a storyline with Sonya.

EDIT

The Evil GentleMETALman

- Ninja'd me again

- Wants Brock to squash Bryan

- Music is life


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Apparently won't log in tomorrow to say Happy Birthday to Nostalgia :sadbecky

* Will be missed

* May watch all of the Takeover event

METALGENTLEMAN

* Making sig smaller

* Still posting in blue

* Becoming a frequent again

EMERALD

* What's the point of having competitive matches if you always lose :shrug

* They even lost handicap match against Asuka :lol

* There is a reason the Iiconics are featured more, and not just on tv :shrug*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got double ninja'd

- Will be editing above post

- Will be rooting for Kairi at WarGames


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

- Becky Lynch fan, probably hates Nia Jax.

- Randy Orton fan.

- Loves AJ Styles


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Would be surprised to know that I don't really hate Nia Jax. Shit happens. I'm just extremely disappointed that Becky vs Ronda isn't happening after an amazing build-up.

- Kenny Omega fan

- Is looking forward to Omega vs Tanahashi at WK 13


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

emerald-fire said:


> - Would be surprised to know that I don't really hate Nia Jax. Shit happens. I'm just extremely disappointed that Becky vs Ronda isn't happening after an amazing build-up.
> 
> - Kenny Omega fan
> 
> - *Is looking forward to Omega vs Tanahashi at WK 13*


Absolutely. The GOAT vs the current GOAT. Should be amazing.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Kenny fan, cool


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Nostalgia. I was gonna order you a mutant but they were too busy tweeting about "the struggle". 

I have arisen from my slumber, to see I was mentioned again :lmao 

Just like Peyton Royce, I won't be at Survivor Series either.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

- Has a crush on Tamina.

- Wants a Tamina push.

- Been here for almost 8 years


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't want a Tamina push. She'd only get injures again.

Loved 2005 Edge.

Hasn't joined the Nia Jax hate bandwagon.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I haven't joined the Nia hate train.

- Life's too short for that.

- WarGames was fun... and frustrating.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Cheered for Kairi 

- Booed Shayna 

- Cried when Kairi lost


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that everything is weird and scary now.

- My status has been changed and my reps are gone.

- Am I in trouble?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Knows that everything is weird and scary now.
> 
> - My status has been changed and my reps are gone.
> 
> - Am I in trouble?


Nah shit happens in wrestling. I'm sure Nia Jax did not mean to hurt her like that. People are being way too harsh on her. She will learn from it and try to be more careful. Anyways.

-Asuka fan.

- Loves his graphic novels.

-Just joined this year.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Should know everyone's rep is gone. There's no rep anymore. RIP rep

- The status has changed because Ellsworth was in it. All Ellsworth mentions in statuses are gone.

- You will no longer tag team with Ellsworth :yay
But you can no longer receive rep either :sadbecky

EDIT

MarkOfAllMarks

- Ninja'd me

- Probably thinks Omega is better off outside the WWE?

- Relatively recent to this forum


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marky Mark:

- That's not what I meant, but I appreciate the answer.

- Also appreciates comics.

- Omega fan of the Omega Man.

EF:

- WHAT?!?!

- NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


- I'm gonna miss all of the Doctor Strange/Asuka/current obsession rep. :sadbecky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got ninja'd

- Knows the forum is going to be a little less fun without rep

- Probably hasn't saved the pictures in his rep :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Rep was stupid anyway. Got something to say then say it in the thread. 

A buddy


A pal


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- A mate

- Cool poster

- Posts some hilarious one-liners :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Will also miss reps.

- Rep for me was mostly just Doctor Strange and Mary Elizabeth Winstead pictures.

- Those are things I like.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Rep for me was just sweet mama T and hungry hippo pics. Which I can find myself on google -.-

Doesn't sleep cause he's a Phantom.

Elvira is feeling a little rough today, did you touch her like Ellsworth on a minor?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- #toosoon

- Should know that I did not see any Nia shirts at WarGames...

- But I did see an IIconics shirt. I have now seen two IIconics shirts in person. :hmm


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Went back to Winstead.

Went back to the Winchester.

Went to War Games.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - #toosoon
> 
> - Should know that I did not see any Nia shirts at WarGames...
> 
> - But I did see an IIconics shirt. I have now seen two IIconics shirts in person. :hmm


You wouldn't do. Nia Jax shirts only come in XXXXL.



SOL MOTHAFUCKA KATTI said:


> Went back to Winstead.
> 
> Went back to the Winchester.
> 
> Went to War Games.


Just got quoted.

Thinks an empty world isn't Fallout. 

Watched two Nicholas Cage films.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Surprised that Phantom has saw an IIconic t-shirt live

* Claims that the reason there is no Nia t-shirts out there is because they only come in big sizes :nah2

* Probably happy that the IIconics are nowhere near LA so won't be at the show tonight :darryl:vincecry*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't give a shit who's there tonight.

I still won't be watching live.

Well according to most the forum, Nia fans are all fat people so gotta cater to them. :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Wished Nostalgia a Happy Birthday.
- Is standing by his Hungry Hippo. :lol
- Might be missing all the Tamina gifs in his reps. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Only reason he logged in was to wish Nostalgia :hb

* Will watch War Games soon

* This probably will be him after Gargano/Black :done*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wished me happy birthday

Posted Peyton gifs in the post

Vintage Mordy




zrc said:


> Happy Birthday to Nostalgia. I was gonna order you a mutant but they were too busy tweeting about "the struggle".


Such a shame. Well there is always next year. :lmao


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They might have got their money from gofundme by then. So they won't be mutants you like anymore. 

26, and still younger than me. Fuck being 30 in March. 

Will miss his rep.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is older than me :woo

* Probably not as old as the Phantom

* Won't miss the reps as much as the majority of people here*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Reps are reps. Sometimes I'd start trolling just to get some red. 

Will miss fouling peoples reps with pictures of the dingbat

The dingbat who can't even get on a card that features the frelling Colons!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Well, missing the PPV puts her on the same level than Sasha, Bayley, Ambrose, AJ and Orton, who also aren't booked on the card :shrug

* Although I have a feeling all of them will be involved somehow

* Bullying the IIconics is one of his favourites hobbies*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Didn't have to sell Survivor Series tickets. :sadbecky

Stupid work. :sadbecky

- Should know that I now have tickets for the WWE Holiday Special on the 11th. :asuka

Not quite sure what that is... but sounds groovy.

- Should know that the people next to me were not happy about that Kairi result...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh well, the NXT women's division has been dogshit for a while now anyway.

Sold his tickets.

Holiday specials are garbage.
@Mordecay;
Peyton will never be on the same level as the ones you just named. They've actually had careers.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I was basically done with modern WWE... and then Kana in NXT brought me back.

- Should know that I was enjoying my return to WWE fandom.

- But this year...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

And Kana in NXT is what killed it in the first place. 

But good for you it brought you back.

Then she lost to Charlotte, Carmella and the Iiconics, and got eliminated by Ember in a battle royal after a mere ten second.scuffle.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Oh, I remember.

- If you're not a hardcore Asuka/Kana fan, I can see that.

- For me, it was perennial Christmas. 

- I'm not used to people I like getting that sweet Hogan push.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is not going to Survivor Series now

Seems disappointed 

Wished me happy birthday and posted a Sonya Deville gif


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It wasn't the fact of being a fan of her or not. It was the fact nobody got a rub being beaten by her. She went to the main roster, and everybody else just looked like jobbers afterwards. 

Same reason nobody looked at Ember Moons reign with fondness. She didn't beat Asuka for it, she was just the best of what was left of the division. 

I didn't mind her at first, but then it just dragged on and on.



@Nostalgia

I will always be the first on here to say happy birthday to the mutant loving friend. XD

Will look forward to seeing all of two minutes of Sonya tonight.

Knows there's probably a superkick in her near future.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- Should know that I did see his original post.

- Not sure what the implication was.

- Should know that I did it a few days ago... but thought I would let you guys know so I don't get any questions about it.

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- I can see his point.

- Her match with Nikki made me a Nikki fan tho.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Will go back to Staples Center in a few hours again

- Unless he never left

- And decided to haunt that place for eternity


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I sold my tickets. I have to adult and I can't reschedule this one.

- I'll have to watch the highlights like the rest of you turkeys. :sadbecky

- Never got to send him Charlotte rep. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably booed when Shayna retained the title

* Saw a person using an IIconic t-shirt :woo

* The IIconics fanbase keep getting bigger, while their tv time keep getting smaller :vincecry*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Doesn't matter if he sold his ticket

- His presence will still haunt Staples Center

- Then, now and forever

EDIT

Mordecay

- Ninja

- Will always support the IIconics no matter what roud

- Would be sad if they split one day


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I was always a Cross fan. Mwhahahaha.

And gave Ruby Riott her first points in the rankings back in the day.

Will be voting all Asuka and Kairi when the Female Awards start tomorrow.




Mordecay said:


> ** Probably booed when Shayna retained the title
> 
> * Saw a person using an IIconic t-shirt :woo
> 
> * The IIconics fanbase keep getting bigger, while their tv time keep getting smaller :vincecry*



I'd love to know how they were using the shirt instead of the traditional wearing it. Wiped their ass on it?



emerald-fire said:


> - Doesn't matter if he sold his ticket
> 
> - His presence will still haunt Staples Center
> 
> - Then, now and forever


I don't really have three things to say about the emerald fire.

Still a cool dude though.

Don't know how you're watching Survivor Series. But should probably just watch highlights like me and Nost.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Awards are starting tomorrow :mark

- His girl is about to drop several rungs

- Nikki Cross fan


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

emerald-fire said:


> - Awards are starting tomorrow :mark
> 
> - His girl is about to drop several rungs
> 
> - Nikki Cross fan


She can't drop any further. She'll still be getting 9 points from me.

Tomorrows is the awards and not the rankings [emoji14]

Though points do go to award winners for the final rankings in December.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Ruby Riott is pretty boss.

- Seems to like the goth/punk/alternative/psychobilly wrestler women.

- I'm with him on that.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

zrc

- Won't be watching Survivor Series live

- Should know I won't be watching Survivor Series live either

- So I'll be skipping and fast forwarding the boring parts

EDIT

Phantom

- Appreciates Ruby Riott :thumbsup

- Knows a stable of Ruby, Nikki Cross and Rosemary would be pretty cool

- Regrets never giving me a Charlotte rep :sadbecky
It's okay.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I can only watch about 20 minutes watching highlights. I get bored of hours of spam kicks.

Unless its 2k19. Super kicking all the women never gets old.

Has the right idea.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I will probably check Asuka's status on my phone during my engagement.

- And be paralyzed with rage.

- Should know that I'm awfully salty for someone whose favorite was undefeated for 2 1/2 years.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Don't worry Phantom. She'll be first eliminated so you can get back to whatever you were doing straight after.

She won't last long in the Rumble either.

Unless they go with Asuka/Flair 2 and Becky/Ronda for Mania.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It seems like they try to present her defeats as these shocking upsets.

- Except they're not.

- They should stop doing that.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Stopped taking it seriously once they did that stupid angle with the chinless wanker and one superkick.

But I do hope Sweet Mama T gets to whip some.kicks out this evening. She has the best in the E. 

Mostly because she knocked out some Bella teeth back in the DAay. XD


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Not a fan of the Bellas

* Share my opinion about Asuka's booking and how much it hurt the NXT womens division

* Probably thinks of me when there is something Peyton related :lol*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should know everyone on WF thinks of you when they see something related to Peyton

- You're synonymous with Peyton now

- Has over 10000 Peyton photos saved


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

WF's biggest cricket fan
Knows I couldn't name a single player on the Irish cricket team :lauren
Charlynch fan :becky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Fellow non-sports fan. :yay

- Recently became a superhero.










- Norn Irish... not Irish.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't like sports

* Won't be able to attend Survivor Series :darryl

* Won't be able to take lovely Peyton pics... even if he still was able to go, since she is in the opposite side of the country, watching the PPV on a tv, like the jobber she is :vincecry*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Loves Peyton 
- Would love to be her slave
- Hasn't added new favorites for awhile*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Appears to be a section exclusive.

Don't think I've seen a post by you anywhere else.

Had a few different usernames.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Has not responded to me lol

Is One of the few to tell u the truth 

Has great taste in a lot of things women etc


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

From Newcastle but doesn't support the Toon :beckywhat
Sunday Dinner crew :JLC3
Loves PWA


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Probably voted to have rep removed
But why?
Doesn't know his cricket players


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Apparently is missing his reps

* Probably doesn't enjoy cricket as well

* Has had his sig/avi combo for a while*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Over 20,000 posts


If Stan Lee had created the DC universe... It wouldn't matter as both Marvel and DC have blatantly copied characters from each other. 

A 21st Virus.



Lover of all things Royce. 

Heartbroken she isn't even captains of Team Smackdown. 

Would love to be watching it with her.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Hasn't seen Evil GentleMetalman posts in the Currently Listening or Classic WWE threads

* Like Nostalgia and myself, should explain why he uses zrc as username

* Thinks Tamina has the best superkick in the WWE, so he will be sad when Carmella eliminates her with one :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ha Carmella will get one when she's having a dance break! Let's not forget Natalya and Sweet Mama T were the last ones left of Team Smackdown last year xD

Should know Peyton had a hideous Widows Peak.

Has she stopped using it?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It's the initials of three Farscape characters or something.

-









- I love her.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Doesn't rate Io as much as he does Meiko, Asuka, Kairi, Hiroyo.

Could stand for Zack Ryder's Cock (it doesn't).

Though I'm sure he's gone woo woo woo whilst fist pumping a few times. Though the 20 foot penis Vince McMahon gave you, makes Elvira go ouch ouch ouch.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Words.

- Right about Io.

- I think her character is boring.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Belongs to the Church of Clea
My favourite Kairi fan :thumbsup
Can't seem to stick with one avi for more than a couple of hours :hmm:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has had the same avatar for a while 

Loves Sunday dinner

Buys mega packs of Weetabix :lauren


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows Weetabex is GOAT








Hopefully enjoying his birthday :hb
Has started using :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** His appreciation thread was bumped a few days ago

* Will vote for The Man in the rankings tomorrow

* Doesn't consider me his favourite Kairi fan :sadbecky*



zrc said:


> Should know Peyton had a hideous Widows Peak.
> 
> Has she stopped using it?


*Funny that you mention that. This was tweeted the day after she used the Widows Peak for the first time


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825592951594115074
So it has her seal of aprooval :lol*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Not my favourite Kairi fan
Knows he's not even my favourite Peyton fan :beckylol
Really loves that green text :hmm:



Mordecay said:


> ** His appreciation thread was bumped a few days ago*


Someone bumped that? :lmao


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Not very high on Mordy

Sad that Becky isn't competing at Survivor Series 

Will miss my reps greatly


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I am not even his favourite Peyton fan :vincecry

* Hasn't checked the new love he has received :lol

* Probably won't put Nia in his rankings tomorrow

NOSTALGIA

* Hopefully having a better than expected birthday

* According to zrc, he should join the X men for his love of mutants

* Hopefully his birthday doesn't end up like Peyton's :darryl








*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> ** His appreciation thread was bumped a few days ago
> 
> * Will vote for The Man in the rankings tomorrow
> 
> ...


I'm well aware of that tweet. I'm also aware Victoria will say anything to stay in the Es good books (which has failed so far)

I'm happy knowing Peyton will NeVER have a career half as awesome as Victoria's. Even if she does use her move.

Watching Victoria using it.on Peyton would make me Moycte.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loves that Victoria.

- Doing a female award thing soon.

- Best believe I'm voting for Asuka! :asuka


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm just not sure who you'll give ppv match of the year too. 

Would have to choose between Asuka and Kairi. 

An awesome phantom.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Got his pen & paper ready for the votes
Knows if he needs any help counting them, I'm impartial af :side:
Makes occasional appearances in the last thing you've eaten thread



Mordecay said:


> ** I am not even his favourite Peyton fan :vincecry*


You're like the only Peyton fan I know, of course you're my favourite Peyton fan :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Reminding me that Peyton doesn't have fans :darryl

* Should know that, while I always laugh when she gets buried here (especially by zrc), today has been such a bad day that it actually is making me sad :mj2

* Coolest SuperMod around :cool2*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Not having a good day :sadbecky
Knows I'm a good friend, so


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Will no longer be able to rep me Charlynch gifs or pics :sadbecky

- Wants Charlotte to tap Ronda out the way Becky was gonna tap her out

- Recently became a Super Mod


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ronda was always gonna win regardless of who she's up against. xD

She'll beat Becky at a later date instead.

Charlotte will get the booby prize at Wrestlemania.now


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Gambit does not make TV dinners.

- Digs Prison Break.

- Wanted me to choose between Jubilee and Magik. :thelist


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Or as I called him when I was 4. Gamgam :lmao

Will know both his Japanese ladies will come out of this weekend as losers. 

Likes to answer his own questions when a thread is dead.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I like to answer my own questions... period. I've been ninja'd trying to write things about myself.

- Visitor messages have been turned off.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Finally found an Iiconic picture he likes

* That doesn't involves Kairi of course

* Going to a party*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- ?

- Party?

- I wouldn't call what I'm doing tonight a party...

Clea is great.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loves Helena Bonham Carter.

- Should post more HBC pics.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Phantom responding himself again fpalm

* Phantom must be bored

* Phantom seems like he is a Helena Bonham Carter fan*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I just wanted to post a pic o' HBC here.

- HBC is groovy.

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Another overrated actress.

She's garbage.

Can't think of one good portrayal in her entire career.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You hate everything.

- Except Nia, Tamina, and Gambit.

- I am not shocked that you do not like her.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Harry Potter trash

Fight Club trash

Anything by Tim Burton trash


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Knows that zrc hates everything that is good

* Like the Iiconics :grin2:

* And is a fan of Nia and Tamina :lol

ZRC

* Hates everything that is good

* Will be happy when the Bellas team up with the Alliance

* Will never like anything the IIconics do*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Even Beetlejuice?

- Tim almost made an X-Men movie.

- Thank Elvira that didn't happen...

...and I love Burton.

Mordy:

- IIconics?

- Good?

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I knew of the Burton XFilm. 

Couldn't be any worse than Bryan I touch boys Singer.

His movies are mundane, long and boring apart from 10 minutes of action.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- True.

- At least a Burton X-Men would look cool.

- Burton would've been great for Doctor Strange tho. You know he would've played up the Vincent Price thing.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Asuka?

* The Best?

* :heston*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - True.
> 
> - At least a Burton X-Men would look cool.
> 
> - Burton would've been great for Doctor Strange tho. You know he would've played up the Vincent Price thing.


Who did Dr. strange? The guy who made the Hellboy films could've done a good job. 



Mordecay said:


> ** Asuka?
> 
> * The Best?
> 
> * :heston*


The Iiconics?

Jobbers?

YES!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Scott Derrickson, director of Sinister.

- Guillermo del Toro (Hellboy guy) was interested in doing a Strange film with Neil Gaiman.

- Gaiman said he really wanted to write for Clea. 

Suicide Squad got made and that didn't... :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Meanwhile in my.man cave I'm smiling with glee that my Hungry Hippo is the sole survivor. XD

In your face, just not in Becky's. She broke it already.

Least Asuka made it to the end.Phantom.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Told you that Carmella was going to eliminate Tamina :lmao

* Happy that her Hippo finally is getting a reaction, even if it is for being trash

* But she still won, so he will be happy regardless*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- At least Asuka made it to the end.

- Honestly, it could've been worse. I have to accept that Asuka is no longer the monster of the division.

- Happy for zrc.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

So what? Sweet Mama T still has a longer career than she ever will... And Peyton.

Nia can be as trash as she likes. Peyton can only wish of getting that heat.

Nobody gives a shit about Peyton. Your fan thread proves it.


Phantom
Phantomd me

Asuka was never a monster in the first place. Even Emma put up a strong fight against her. When Emma hadn't won a match on the main roster well ever.

Shouldn't be happy for me. I expected her to be counted out. Instead they gave it to the Deville


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I prefer Peyton getting no reaction than getting reaction for being trash :shrug

* And at least she has a thread :shrug

* The only people reason people would go to a Nia thread would be to trash on her. And no one would go to a Tamina one*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- She was not the traditional monster, but they still presented her as such.

- No matter how good you were, Asuka always came up on top.

- You can shoot/stab/burn/etc. Jason, but he'll still get you in the end. That's what Asuka was. And everyone was (kayfabe) afraid of her.

And then she lost to Carmella...


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Is raging right now, shame!!!!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should.know I just put Mordy on my Ignore List. xD

I won't.miss the green.

Asuka was just presented as a typical Japanese woman. Did the exact same for Aja and Bull.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Did not read my posts.

- Feelin' fine.

- It is what it is.

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Ignoring poor Mordy and I'm next. :darryl

- Bull felt like a monster to me, but I was young-ish. She was the first female wrestler I loved.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I wouldn't ignore you Phantom. You aren't trash. 

I loved Bull and Luna back then. Never appreciated Madusa until years later.

Mostly when Sable took a shit on the title by holding it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Same on Madusa.

- Blayze was the OG Charlotte Flair in my eyes.

- Luna was boss.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Poor zrc couldn't take the heat, unlike his talentless favorite

* Apparently is fine to trash on my favourites, but not on yours

* Whatever dude

PHANTOM

* You are too cool and nice to be ignored

* Fan of Alundra Blayze

* Apparently was young when Bull Nakano wrestled, which means he is younger than I thought :lol*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

New avatar
Of Peyton showing the "girls"
Really going into it defending the woman


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Has Mordy figured I'm trolling yet Phantom.

I don't give a shit what he says about Sweet Mama T and Hungry Hippo. :lmao 

Just like he doesn't care what I say about Peyton xD


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Virus:

- He's here.

- Fellow Gravity Falls fan. roud

- Should know that we used to have a huge collection of She-Ra merch. My sister loved her the way I love Strange.

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Lives under a bridge.

- Loves that Mordy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Probably hasn't read that I am in a shitty mood today, so I am taking everything more seriously than usual

* Today is one of those days I am just mad that my favourite is treated like trash

* It doesn't help that I cut my fingers and writing has been a bitch today

PHANTOM

* Ninja'd me

* Got ninja'd

* Dr Strange is his favourite comic book character*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

:lmao was just seeing how Mordy would reply. He should know he'd never been on my ignore list. Though he seems to have sand in his vag today. We cool dude, we cool.

Has taste in 90s women.

I found out some Gladys Gillem matches other day. God that was a tough bitch!


@Mordy

So what's crawled up your chuff today? Just Peyton or something more IRL shit?We all have those days. 

Ninja Turtled me, the sneaky little one.

I'm still surprised they didn't have the Iiconics as mascots.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is cool with Mordy.

- Going real old school with Gladys. Good stuff.

- Should know that Phantom is leaving soon.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** More IRL stuff, not being feeling too good this week, I thought I was getting better but I felt like crap again today. Then I cut my fingers carving some Raw chicken and it is annoying to write with only one hand.

* And I always get moody when I see a PPV with lots of people on the show and my favourites are not included, not even on the preshow :sadbecky.

* Should know that I was getting worried you didn't see my 10 points for Peyton in the rankings tomorrow, since she is gonna need them to remain in the top 20 :lol

PHANTOM

* Ninja'd me again :fuck

* Sad about Asuka's situation

* Should know that is not only Asuka, but SD as a whole being treated like trash*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

There are no points tomorrow. Just nominations for awards. 

So the 10 points will have to wait till December 1st. 

We all know you'll be giving Peyton fave SD and Tag Team.
@PhantomoftheRing;

Guess you're off to work. Hope it goes quickly.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Having a bad week.

- Hugs.

-









zrc:

- Ninja'd me!

- No hugs! Helena instead!










- Should know that I've been blessed with the easiest job(s) in the world. I'll probably be back around 11 my time. Not too bad.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Still has about 15 mins.

- Is in a HBC mood tonight.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that, unlike zrc, I did enjoyed HBC in the Harry Potter series

* Sent me IIconics gifs to try to cheer me up










* Good Phantom*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Didn't enjoy her in Potter, cause Potter is garbage. 

Couldn't care less how popular it is or how much money Rowling leeches off her mediocre fiction. 

Lol Peyton.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Because of me, one of my business associates watched Sabrina and enjoyed it.

- That's the fifth person.

- Netflix should seriously hire me.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fuck Netflix and their money losing crap.

Soon enough it'll cost £30 a month or something stupid.

Will get ninjad at some point today.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yeah... Netflix is doing the stupid things.

- But it gave us Sabrina.

- Nothing else matters.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes thanks Netflix, for making something nobody outside of geeks asked for. 

How was work?

Two leg drops and a Samoan drop and Asuka fell to the Token Fatty.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not bad. Looks like I might be going back to the UK in a few months.

- Sabrina does seem like it was made exclusively for me. 

- Someone said that I probably like the new Sabrina Spellman because she's me... I wish.

Although she did go on about old horror movies and say "groovy"...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Abandon all hope all that enter here. 

Glad work went OK.

I was thinking shouldn't Becky have vacated her women's belt?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I think so.

- But whatever.

- Did I miss out on anything cool? Was it a mistake to sell my tics?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'd say you did the right thing


Only decent thing was Charlotte beating the shit out of Ronda with a kendostick.

Brock actually worked a match longer than 10 minutes.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Couldn't have blown off the thing tonight.

- WarGames was cool tho. Despite the Kairi disappointment and meh seats, it was pretty fun. 

- Probably didn't need two live wrestling shows in a row.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'd be deceased Mania weekend with HOF, NXT, WM, Raw and SD. 

I don't know how people can do it.

I thought Kairi would go over, seeing as how Shayna has a bad foot.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That would murder me. No way I could endure that.

- Same on Kairi.

- I am stupidly excited for Wreck-It Ralph 2 and I am not sorry.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I watched Survivor Series in just over 30 minutes in highlight video this morning. It was mostly okay, the only thing I didn't like was Shane burying Ziggler again but oh well. Nia winning was not surprising, WWE wants to capitalize on the heat plus she won the battle royal at Evolution so they want her to look strong for Ronda. Team RAW going 6-0 doesn't bother me either as I've always preferred RAW so. :shrug 

Should know I was right about Naomi being the first one eliminated which I told Mordy who thought Sonya would be. :lol Sonya got booked strong, made it to the final two and didn't even get pinned. :cool2 So does anyone know why Sasha and Bailey were on the team in the end? I thought Ruby was supposed to be.

The other matches were easy to sit through and Ronda/Charlotte and Brock/Bryan was booked well I thought.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Should know I watched Survivor Series in just over 30 minutes in highlight video this morning. It was mostly okay, the only thing I didn't like was Shane burying Ziggler again but oh well. Nia winning was not surprising, WWE wants to capitalize on the heat plus she won the battle royal at Evolution so they want her to look strong for Ronda. Team RAW going 6-0 doesn't bother me either as I've always preferred RAW so. :shrug
> 
> Should know I was right about Naomi being the first one eliminated which I told Mordy who thought Sonya would be. [emoji38] Sonya got booked strong, made it to the final two and didn't even get pinned. :cool2 So does anyone know why Sasha and Bailey were on the team in the end? I thought Ruby was supposed to be.
> 
> The other matches were easy to sit through and Ronda/Charlotte and Brock/Bryan was booked well I thought.


Natalya and Ruby brawled backstage during the preshow so Alexa replaced them with boss and hug.

Good morning.

Ive gotta go out and do man things. So chat to y'all later.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Posting some stuff award related later

* Doing man stuff

* Will be back later*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Was probably disappointed that Payton was not on in a match last night
- Posts in a trademark green color
- Joined the forums a year earlier than me


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Very much enjoyed the Ronda/Charlotte match

Has been playing a lot of Red Dead lately

May or may not miss the rep feature


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Must have liked and appreciated Ronda vs Charlotte

- Was disappointed with how Sonya got eliminated because she was having a good showing

- Has a crush on Bella Hadid


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Happy with Sonya's performance last night

* Not like it will matter, since every woman on SD just will be food to Becky and Charlotte from here to Mania

* But it's better than not being on the show at all :sadbecky*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Not having a good week

It's been the same for me

Is correct about the Smackdown women's booking 



emerald-fire said:


> - Must have liked and appreciated Ronda vs Charlotte


It was a good match and the finish was just right. Keeps both protected and this match was never suppose to happen anyway because of Becky's injury, but they made the most of it. The ending keeps fans intrigued and see where they will go from here. 



emerald-fire said:


> - Was disappointed with how Sonya got eliminated because she was having a good showing


I was fine with how Sonya got eliminated because she had a decent showing and didn't get pinned in the end. Obviously she was not going to win the thing, but she lasted much longer than people predicted. People thought Mandy would turn on her and get her eliminated but that didn't happen at all - and Sonya looked better than Mandy which was good. When it comes down to talent, Sonya should be pushed more, but that's not how :vince operates so likely Mandy will get pushed soon. :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Apparently didn't had a happy birthday :darryl

* Wants to see Sonya getting pushed, but expects Mandy being the one receiving that opportunity :side:

* At least he probably will have his favourite featured on tv for a few weeks. Can't say the same about mine, who probably won't be back on tv until the Womens Rumble, where she will be eliminated in 5 seconds again. 


Goddamn, I am turning into Tyrion, but at least with him there is always hope for Asuka, there is nothing that makes me believe that there is hope for my favourite*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Definitely missed me.










- Knows Gargano/Black was :sodone

- Is losing his optimism. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is correct, though I've only had three good birthdays in my whole lifetime so I am used to it.

Sonya should be on TV to make up for the many weeks where she wasn't featured at all earlier in the year. Even the IIconics got more TV time than her and as you will always point out, The IIconics have a better win/loss record on Smackdown than her. :side: The other women in general on Smackdown need more TV time, it shouldn't be about Charlotte and Becky only. If they had women's tag titles it would give the others something to do.

You shouldn't feel too bad, none of my favourites are really going anywhere. Elias = irrelevant. Ziggler = keeps get owned by a nearing 50, out of shape spot monkey in Shane McMahon and is only somewhat relevant now because they're pushing McIntyre. Joe = complete jobber, I might as well give up on him. Sonya = worst W/L ratio on Smackdown and likely will be used to put over Mandy.


Ninja'd me because I'm ranting about WWE and writing too much 

Is back from his break and probably hasn't checked out Survivor Series yet 

Likely misses the rep feature


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows it will be extremely stupid to have Sonya put over Mandy

- Sonya is the one with the potential and talent

- Likes seeing Elias crack jokes on Lio Rush


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Didn't enjoy his Birthday. Not really much of us could do on here to make it any better, except send him wishes. 
- Unfortunately has favourites that get booked like trash.
- Knows Survivor Series had some WOAT booking looking at the results. Smackdown :lmao

emerald-fire:
- Ninja'd me.
- Knows Charlotte/Ronda was pretty damn great. Ronda is really improving. What a match.
- Most likely enjoyed Survivor Series for the most part, despite the results.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is enjoying life more now he spends less time on the forum

Will be happy Rollins won when he thought he would lose

Should know Smackdown is the B show :vince


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows this site without rep is :meh
- Isn't able to advertise DJ any longer through rep, but at least he has this section. :cool2
- Knows I was wrong on most of my picks for Survivor Series. :lol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is correct and nobody minds that, except one member 

Who regardless if I talk about her or not will still scream mutant, mutant, mutant! :lmao

Should know I was wrong on some too, so right now I don't know who won our predictions game. :side:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I have returned. Tada!

Will be posting the favourite female awards later, so you all better vote.

Hope you're well today Nosty & Mordy is less Moody.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Returned at the same time as me. It's fate. :aryep
- Knows :becky2 will top the Female Awards. 
- Calls Nostalgia 'Nosty', not going to catch on for me. Although, I have started using Mordy. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Calls me Mordy :side:. JK, I don't mind

* It's right about me losing my optimism, sometimes I do wonder why I keep supporting the people I support, they either are off tv for weeks/months or when they are on tv they are treated like jokes :sadbecky

* Knows that WarGames>>>>>>Survivor Series*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lists PWG and NJPW as his favourite wrestling promotions because he hates WWE shitting on his favourites :lol 

IS an Ambrose fan so he can't say all his favourites are treated badly

Knows Roger Federer is a great tennis player


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Sure, Ambrose, the 3rd wheel of the Shield and the eater of pins of the team IS NOT treated badly :eyeroll

* Complains about Elias being irrelevant, yet he is the n3 babyface of the brand, behind Rollins and Strowman

* Should know that Federer is one of two people who actually made cry for how proud I am for being his fan. I guess he can figure out who is the other :grin2:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows Peyton isn't winning anything in the Female Awards

Nor are Sweet Mama T & Hungry Hippo.

Nor Sonya.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ambrose has still accomplished more than 90% of the current roster so be happy with that :eyeroll

Should know Elias won't be doing anything meaningful for now

Peyton made him cry :lauren


Always pops up after my post

Enjoying the heat Nia is getting

Would find DJ hot is she didn't transition


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows Elias should at least be a Midcard champ by now. Seth isn't doing anything with it, with his focus on Dean.
- Getting bored of DJ's twitter.
- Should go back to Bella Hadid. :cool2


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Has a long nickname
- He could write an essay next time
- From the UK*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*EIGHT WALL

* Misses reps

* Still will get some Peyton in his visitor wall... if she starts posting some new stuff

* Thinks Bella>DJ

GENTLEMETALMAN

* Has been posting around this hour lately

* Forever Blue

* But doesn't support team SD, so he save himself from some hearteache last night by the way they've been treated*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Is that a mutant too?

I like biological women. Born that way. Full tit and minge.

I also like biological dong.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Apparently doesn't know Bella Hadid

* Knows that Becky is winning every award

* Even tag team of the year, which the IIconics should win, but probably will end up 3rd behind Becky and the Riotts*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know Bella > Gigi

Should know that while Bella is attractive she is not my ideal type of woman 

Neither is DJ for obvious reasons lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Bella is meh. I seen better looking skanks on a Saturday night.

Is it cause DJ has a dong bigger than donkey Kong?

I saw a mutant butchering you spin me.round on YouTube earlier. It hurt my eyes, my heart and my soul.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** This thread n1 troll :lol

* A funny troll

* If he ever goes premium should change his username to William Stryker :lmao*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The bromance continues.

- I think that's the first time I've ever typed "bromance".

- Feeling better?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Lives in catacombs
- Has pet spiders
- He turns into a demon, every so-often*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Yeah, I accepted that my favourites are the trash of the SD womens division and have no chance of a push, so knowing that it makes easier to see them being treated like crap

* And health wise yeah, feeling better as well, thanks for asking :grin2:

* Has never typed bromance before :wtf

GENTLEMETALMAN

* Ninja'd me

* Again

* Probably would be good friends with the Phantom for their fascination for old stuff*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know Mordy and zrc have quite the bromance

Probably wanted the Brock/Bryan match to have been a 5 minute squash

Probably finds some of the conversation in this thread often weird


Ninja'd by Mordy

Should know that while Phantom claims to have not used that word before many people said he and Tyrion had a bromance 

Used a psyduck smiley. May have played Pokemon?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got ninja'd

- Likes the banter between zrc and Mordy

- Y2J fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm too tired for this.

Evil:


- I don't associate with demons... they're beneath me.

- Probably enjoyed seeing Bryan get fustigated.

- Fellow Regina/Dino Crisis fan. :mark

EF:

- Ninja'd me... like everyone else in the village.

- Probably enjoyed that heel turn.

- Knows that Asuka is the top babyface on SmackDown by default. :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I prefer jighlypuff
And poliwhirl
And Kadabra.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

zrc

- Ninja turtle

- Had a laugh at the heat Nia got from the crowd

- Likes Sweet Mama T's Superkick

EDIT

Phantom

- Happy that Asuka had a good showing but disappointed with the result

- Demons are beneath Phantom

- Loves MEW


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

PhantomoftheRing:

*- Dino Crisis fan
- Perhaps, loved the old-school feel to the survival horror games
- Loves Capcom*

zrc:

*- Ninja'd me
- Said one word
- Likes Pokemon*

emerald-fire:

*- NINJA'D ME, AS WELL
- Probably hated how WWE handled SmackAss last night
- Loves the blue brand*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I do love that feel.

- Should know that I miss games like that.

- Probably doesn't enjoy the newer Resident Evil games.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Got 3x ninja'd.
- Will make me change forum skin to read his posts better. :sadbecky
- Might have enjoyed Bryan getting beat up.

Phantom:
- Would like a Jill Sandwich.










- Should know Resident Evil 2 Remake is going to be awesome! :mark:

- Knows it'll be the game of the year of 2019, even though it's coming out in January. It'll be that good.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was ninja'd.

- Ain't havin' none of dat WWE jive.

- Loves MEW and Winona... how does she feel about HBC?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Posted the Asuka vs Peyton NXT title match from last year :mark:

* Probably just because of Asuka and not because he liked Peyton's performance :sadbecky

* We both wish our favourites would never have left NXT after the treatment they have received on the main roster*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A straight man

With exquisite tastes

All but one. 

Dam you Peyton Royce!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Should know that Asuka is probably getting a fatter paycheck on the main roster. 

- Should know that she might actually be happy there. I do not know. 

- However, I do miss the murderous badass Asuka was in NXT.

zrc:

- Ninja'd me. :fuckthis

- Listed four things.

- RHPS fan... knows that I was part of a shadow cast for a few years?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Even with a cropped username, his is less ridiculous than some of the new Usernames here now
Likes his Asukas homicidal
Capcom guy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hates the wacky usernames.

- Loves classic She-Ra.

- Keeping its memory alive.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Approves of Isla








Constantly shilling for Sabrina








My 2nd favourite Asuka fan


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- RIP all of his Asuka reps from me. :sadbecky
- Knows my name is way too long.
- Kept his MEW avi for more than a day. :yay

CJ:
- I'm gonna' miss the rep he gave me. 
- Will no longer get Leanna & Becky rep from me. But I'll direct them to his Visitor Page. :JLC3
- Still wondering, like myself, where the hell Chief of the Lynch Mob is.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks I should get a visitor page

Not the only member who thinks that

Should know it's pissing it down with rain here


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- Should know that I've been leaving "rep" on people's walls.

- That's why "I approve".

- Does not stalk Sarah Paulson at PaleyFest.

NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- He should.

- Missing out on some sweet Bella Hadid pics.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I don't stalk anyone

I'm not particularly interested in Bella pics when I'm already following her on Instagram :shrug 

And I'm not that into her in general and it was a reason why I stopped using avatars of her.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Setting me straight.

- Should know that stalking pays off... SP knew my name the third time. :mark.

- He's just not that into Hadid. :darryl


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* He is not into women like Bella

* Nor women like DJ

* A man with high standards when it comes to women

PHANTOM

* Is right about the paycheck

* Not sure about the happiness. There are a lot of frustrated people in WWE and there were rumours that Asuka might be one of those

* Leaving spooky stuff in people's visitor wall*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was ninja'd.

- Should know that I enjoyed Peyton in NXT.

- Seems like they were pretty popular over there.

I'm leaving things people dig on their walls. I just went spooky with the IIconics pic.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

STDs are over in NXT too.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Spooky

- Groovy

- :asuka

EDIT

zrc

- Ninja

- Funny poster

- Non-Premium member like me


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- OH SNAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

- HE DID NOT!!!!!!!!

-









EF:

- Ninja'd me.

- Last night was a good night for him.

- Digs Breaking Bad.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Was Ninja'd
Likes Bella Hadid
Maybe Bella Thorne?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I don't know much about Hadid.

- Thought NO liked her.

- Best "Bella" is Bela Lugosi.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

But thats Bela, not Bel*l*a
Apparently knows nothing of Hadid
Neither do I, so all good


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm counting it! 

- I saw Hadid on a billboard recently. She must be important.

- Probably vomited in rage when he saw the trailer for the new Thundercats.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The fact you saw her on a billboard shows she's isn't important. Because lol billboards. 

Lover of all things hammer horror. So maybe hammer the horror of this thread and make it interesting. Instead of your own personal picture gallery. We have phones for that y'know. 

Knows I was always a heel, but this evening I want cheap heat. So fuck Clea, fuck Sabrina, fuck Asuka and fuck Magik. But only gently. They don't deserve full force.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Phantom:
Of course. Did you see that shit?
Why can't cartoon reboots be as good as Ducktales?
I need them to stop sucking. or not be made at all. Either one works

zrc:
Ninja'd me
Going for the cheap heat
Doesn't like most things


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*3x ninja'd :lauren

PHANTOM

* Knows that the New Thundercats is an insult

* Liked Peyton back on NXT roud

* Not a fan of Bellas with two "L"

ZRC

* Still doesn't explain the meaning of his name

* Probably will never will

* Going for cheap heat

VIRUS

* Hates shitty reboots

* Probably finds Bella Thorne hot

* Seems like he was into Disney/Nickelodeon tv series*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Everyone :goaway

zrc:

- Is trying to trigger me.

- So obvious.

- And yet it's working.










Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Has been insulted by the new Thundercats.

- I saw Peyton as the Louie the Lilac to Asuka's Batman.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks like a constipated Leigh Bowery.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Word.

- One thing.

- Clea is great.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Compared the IIconics to STDs :lauren

* Knows that almost everyone gets over in NXT

* Except for Nia

PHANTOM

* Phantom me

* Probably keeps a tab open with this thread at all times

* According to him, he has one of the easiest jobs*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

On the topic of Bella and the reason why I said I'm not that into her, it was because I've only known about her for a year and I only found out about her from a news website of all places. :lmao She was the only model I knew some things about, as I'm not interested in models in general. So when I came back to WF earlier this year after a long break and I didn't know what to use for my avatar, I chose Bella, but then people assumed I was a huge fan in the same way that Mordy loves Peyton and Dolorian loves Taylor Swift, but it wasn't the case. I mainly just wanted an avatar that looked good and wasn't wrestling related because I had no interest in the product, plus wrestling avatars are lame, there's enough of them on this site and you don't stand out by having one. 

Should know I was writing the above explanation for several minutes and refreshing the page so I wouldn't get ninja'd. Though Phantom and Mordy asked about it, so I suppose it doesn't matter when I post this. :shrug

Should be now satisfied with the Bella Hadid explanation and absolutely does not need an explanation history on why I have DJ avatars now. :side:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I remember Nias gonna kill you chants in NXT. Which considering Becky's face, wasn't far from the truth.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Nostalgia:

*- We agree on many things
- Got Ninja'd like me
- Watched SvS, perhaps*

zrc:

*- Ninja'd me
- Names one thing about the above poster (or about himself, I guess)
- Quotes people*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

STOP THE MADNESS!!!!!!!!!!!

Mordy:


- Correct about the tab.

- Probably doesn't hate that DuckTales reboot.

- Featuring one of the greatest female entertainers of all time.

Evil:


- Ninja'd me.

- Loves Mankind.

- Thinks mankind is okay.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Still using the same avi from last time I was in here :WTF2
Knows East coast Norn Iron > West Coast US :aryep
Getting phantom'd a lot today :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that the current avi stays until Thanksgiving. The kids love MEW.

- :hmm

- Knows I'm about to be phantom'd.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows East coast of England > East coast of Northern Ireland 

Probably watched more than 30 minutes of Survivor Series 

Introduced me to Isla Dawn :cool2


Ultimate ninja

Probably didn't read what I wrote above

I don't blame you, walls of text are not what name 3 things are about. :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was phantom'd.

- Seems to appreciate Isla Dawn. :cool2

- His girl did alright at SvS.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has nearly 2000 posts in this thread :lauren

Should know if Mordy keeps posting as regularly as he's doing now he will knock me off the second position 

Would have boo'ed the hell out of Nia if he went to Survivor Series


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Where do I rank?

Second thing

Third thing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- It's easy when you only post here.

- Is correct...

- ...I'll read his essay in a few.

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Should know that I ought to leave soon.

- But who will praise Clea if I'm not here? :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Have a nice day Phantom. xD


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows Kadabra is a cool Pokemon










Probably hit the dislike button on that you spin me around video he watched on YouTube earlier 

Should know if DJ had a dong bigger than donkey Kong she sure does hide it well :lmao


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I kept clicking it. It offended my very core. 

Almost as much as Jodie Marsh's existence. 

Or Boy George.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably thinks this should be my username: https://www.wrestlingforum.com/388441-mutant-god.html

Should know Mordy has been lurking in this thread for a while and not posting

Probably got distracted by some Peyton lookalike porn video


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks I have exquisite taste

* Except for the woman I support the most

* Probably likes Nia's new nickname

NOSTALGIA

* Should know that I was responding to an annoying Becky fan on Twitter and that's why it took me so long to post

* About to change his username to Mutant God 2

* Or Charles Xavier :lmao*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Don't know a new nickname for NiNi. still my hungry hippo.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Why is it whenever I mention someone they show up right away :lmao You earlier, Mordy now. 

Is not surprised Mordy was doing that as Becky fans trigger him so much 

Mordy should chill, otherwise he'll have another dream about Becky :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I was talking about the new nickname WWE gave her: "Jawbreaker" or something like that

* Should know that, according to most people on Twitter, if you don't find Becky's twitter game awesome there is something wrong with you :eyeroll

* Besides Mama T and Hungry Hippo doesn't mention many more people he likes

NOSTALGIA

* Should know that I wasn't even talking about Becky, I was saying that Ronda, Seth and Y2J twitter game was lame because they couldn't come up with an answer to her when there is a lot in Becky's past to respond

* Some Becky fans got offended by that to that because they think she is perfect

* I wouldn't mind to dream about Becky again, if it is one of "those" dreams :book*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Victoria
Daffney
Katie Lea
Luna
ivory
Roxxi
Beth Phoenix
Sherri


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Doesn't bother writing anything about the above poster
- Breaking the rules
- I fucking love that
- Same here*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Rule breaker

* Indy midgets hater

* Got offended when he found out Brock didn't squashed Bryan*



zrc said:


> Victoria
> Daffney
> Katie Lea
> Luna
> ...


*I was talking about the current roster :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> ** Rule breaker
> 
> * Indy midgets hater
> 
> ...


Ember Moon
Nikki Cross 
Ruby Riott
Sonya Deville
Sarah Logan and
Charlotte


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

And on to the women zrc doesn't like :lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mutants.... Bring back Auschwitz!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Anti mutants

* Naming one thing

* His current favourites are amongst the least charismatic people on the roster*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Trans girls are not mutants :side:

It appears after looking in the bathroom mirror just now I've got another small cavity in my mouth :side:

Not surprised though. I've eaten junk nearly every day for two weeks ago and my teeth have become more sensitive. Lot of ice cream, which is probably the worst thing ever for your teeth, loaded with sugar and freezing cold. I weighed 138 pounds two weeks ago, I'm probably 150 now. fpalm


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Spent most the day with this bitch.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Just did 3 things about himself, without using "should know" :lol

* Apparently has his own collection of trans women

* Apparently has been depressed eating a lot of junk food and has gained some weight

ZRC

* Still doing 1 thing instead of 3

* Ran out of material

* Can't bully the IIconics forever*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't need to bully the Iiconics. 

Nor do the E. 

They'd have to book them first.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Better than zrc's one comment. He's turning into the new Blue. 

It's not my collection. :lmao I was on Instagram and it was 3 random pics that were popular in recent likes. 

Is correct. That's my weakness. At least I'm not comforting with heroin or 12 beers a day though.


Wrote 3 lines this time

Refers to his friends as bitches 

Also does not like to be reminded about his age


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I got lazy in this thread.

Its easily done.

Third thing.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has just taken over Tyrion to be the 4th highest poster in this thread

Not surprising

Considering he almost never posts in here anymore and who could blame him with the WOAT discussion we have


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Burying the topics we discuss here :sadbecky

* Probably will be surpassed by me here as the 2nd highest poster

* Apparently follows people who like pics of trans women on Instagram*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:lmao No I just was just searching

I don't follow any and that may or may not have something to do with nearly everyone I follow on Instagram being friends

Should know I was also on Peyton's Instagram just now, so stop thinking I just look at traps :side:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has been on Peyton's Instagram.










- Should check out Anna's. Her Twitter is pretty funny as well, just sayin'. She's got a good sense of humour. 



- Leaving me hanging on this PM response, but it's all good. :aryep


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I just got a reply on Instagram

Had to promote his girl :lol 

Should know I haven't forgotten and I will reply soon :aryep


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I liked the 8th Wall. I was like congrats fourth wall, you got a shed.

Will vote in the women's awards.

Dunno who for though.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* ICYMI since you have been in Peyton's Instagram this was posted a few minutes ago :homer










* Should know that Instagram notifications are trash :side:

* Got a reply there

ZRC

* Ninja'd me

* Probably won't be happy with the pic I posted

* May like it better than Nostalgia recent pics though :lol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Indeed they are trash, I don't get them half the time. Only when they @ then type my username does it seem to work

Wants to be Peyton's personal photographer

I still haven't checked out your YouTube channel :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Should know that we actually finished Red Dead 2 and are now playing God of War
- Enjoys the keep a word change a word game
- Has been a member of the forums for far longer than me


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I have fond memories of the first game and it makes my top 10 games of all time

Though it will be some time before I play Red Dead 2 if ever, as I have no next gen console 

Fourth Wall wants me to get a PS4 so we can play together :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably wants a new console for Christmas

* Should have asked for one for his birthday

* Should know that Instagram notifications are so trash that I still haven't gotten the the notification from that Peyton pic, which was posted over 30 minutes ago :lol. And I don't even get the notifications from stories anymore :side:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Peyton > all


- Billie > some


- Kairi > others


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Aubrey > all
- MEW > some
- Booking < :asuka


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lazy 

No effort

New sig?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- Anna > all

- Cameron Frye > A good many

- Nothing > WWE Sections

NO:

- DJ > all

- Sonya > Peyton

- Monster Energy Drinks > Water


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is at fault for my laziness with this > than stuff. :asuka
- Actually finds the idea of Christmas Shopping :mark: worthy. No thanks. :goaway
- Gets a Thanksgiving Dinner as well as a Christmas one. I'm jealous. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I don't love her that much 

Fourth Wall can back me up on that one 

Everyone with a brain knows Sonya > Peyton


Should know if the UK celebrated Thanksgiving that would just mean another awkward encounter with your family. :lol

Is correct, Christmas shopping sucks. Good thing I will buy for only 3 people this year. 

Should know that suffering with sensitive teeth sucks :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm back to using words. Get excited.

- Should know that Peyton does make amusing faces.

- She's got that...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows that the IIconic's make some great facial expressions.










- Enjoys everything about Christmas. 

- Should get Premium so he can have a groovy Christmas username in December. Maybe you'll (should) win Best New Member at the Awards.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that awards are for turkeys and Meryl Streep. 

- The Phantom knows that the Phantom is far out.

- Plays COD. I should join her.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

But amusing faces don't get you anywhere in the WWE :shrug

Is disappointed I didn't check out Anna Kendrick's social media

Should know that November sucks. Ugh. Get this year over already.



Is still going with the her comments fpalm 

Should know COD died in 2013

Knows awards are pointless


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is incorrect. November is pretty boss.

- Any month that spawned both Nostalgia and Boris Karloff can't be all bad.

- Has sensitive teeth.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mordy's going to be pissed you didn't mention Peyton when referring to November

I just don't like this month and the weather is terrible

The only good thing is I have the GOAT star sign


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Implies that I don't have a brain :side:

* Should know that facial expressions are one of the reasons Alexa got 5 women titles. That, her mic skills and the colour of her hair

* Better to have good facials and charisma than being 3rd among women with an MMA gimmick and no charisma :shrug*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

You're not going to bait me into this argument again :bored

I hope they book The IIconics for this week's Smackdown so your mood will improve

But with a Sonya face turn so she can beat Peyton :cool2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I expected him not to visit Anna's social media, still disappointed. :sadbecky
- Hates November. Hates life. Hates people. Especially hates Christmas.
- COD died in 2013 for him, but still popping as one of the best selling games. :aryep


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Nah, the focus will be on Charlotte, Sonya and Mandy, the IIconics will be hanging out with Sanity and the Colons backstage 

* Wasn't trying to bait you into an argument though

* Hates his bithday month. Same, I hate December, too much shit going on that month that my birthday isn't important

THE FOURTH WALL

* Wants to play videogames with Nostalgia

* Should buy him a new console if he ever wins the lottery

* Should check his visitor wall in 5 minutes :grin2:*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW

- Has his username back :yay

- 23 year old piece of gold

- Looks 16 when clean shaven

EDIT

Mordy

- Has made it a habit to ninja me

- Birthday is next month

- Hates December


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Still hasn't watched that wonderful video. Maybe then I'll check out Anna. :lol

Has been posting in the WWE section again :O 

Should know only kids play COD now


Mordy:

Hates December

Wants to be hanging out at catering with them

Always pimping new Peyton pics



emerald: 

Called Fourth Wall a piece of gold :lauren 

Liked that AJ match I posted earlier

Probably rates Christian/Orton from Summerslam as the best in their series


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- Knows that WF's #1 Clea fan does not care about what is popular.

- Should tell me which COD I should start with.

- Should know that Prison Break has been added to my queue.

NO:

- Ninja'd me. 

- Should know that I stand by my choices for November GOATs.

- Knows that Monster Energy Drinks are the grooviest. This Red Bull is doing nothing for me.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got triple ninja'd :lmao

- Would :dance when Asuka wins a title 

- Would also :dance if Clea is introduced in the MCU


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Enjoyed Charlotte vs Ronda

* May want her added to the match at Mania and have a Triple Threat with Becky and Ronda

* Probably enjoys Becky's twitter game*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nostalgia said:


> Called Fourth Wall a piece of gold :lauren


It's Lio Rush's catchphrase and it rhymes :lol


Mordy

- Phone wallpaper is probably Peyton Royce

- Doesn't care as much for Billie

- His favorite SmackDown of the year was the one after WM


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows I'm gold standard. Screw Nostalgia. :side:
- Knows Charlotte/Ronda was pretty awesome.
- Most likely enjoyed Charlotte beating down Ronda, and embracing her best side. :mark:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is gold standard. Screw Nostalgia.

- Playing the Red Dead Redemption 2?

- Knows that Ronda vs. Charlotte was not unboss.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that apparently is The Fourth Wall is Shelton Benjamin

* Also enjoyed Charlotte vs Ronda

* Would have prefered Asuka vs Ronda :sadbecky*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Can't bring himself to directly say that Charlotte vs Ronda was pretty amazing :lol

- Is going to watch Prison Break soon :mark

- Will like it for sure

EDIT

Mordy

There are three things in life that are certain

- Death

- Taxes

- Getting ninja'd by Mordy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Excited by the fact that I will soon be watching the Prison Break. :mark

- Not the only one.

- Should know that I might post a review here when I'm done. If so, please tell me why my opinion is wrong.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Will soon become a fan of the wonderful man known as Michael Scofield

- Will be posting a review :hmm

- :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Since I'll be watching Prison Break, he should watch ChAOS.

- He will not.

- Knows that Charlotte vs. Ronda was probably the MOTN.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know Charlotte/Ronda was definitely MOTN. If it hadn't been for Evolution, I would have said it was the best Women's Match from the main roster this year.

- Watching Prison Break soon, might hate it, hopefully won't. :mj2

- Knows we make for a pretty good duo (trying to make Nostalgia jealous)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** That's a hot gif

* Apparently likes to get spanked :curry2

* Should know that the are a good duo, but they are not an IIconic Duo :grin2:
*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- Should know that I don't think I will hate it. 

- Thinks I should get christmasy now? I'm considering it...

- Is right... we are pretty damn awesome together.










Mordy:

- Ninja'd me. :no

- Thinks the IIconics are better than Anna and Aubrey/Phantom and TFW.

- Scoff. :goaway


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows we are the real Iconic Duo.










- Should know my Step-Mum already has her Christmas Tree up. :lauren

- I will allow him to get christmasy, even though it'll trigger Nostalgia. :aryep


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Already has his Christmas tree up 










* Wants Anna as Christmas gift

* Since we are talking about Christmas, here is to more pic like these this year :homer*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- More scoff.

- Those are fine, but...

-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> ** Already has his Christmas tree up*


Not me, my step-mum. I scoffed at her when I went over, but she doesn't care. She's the type that blasts Christmas music in January. 

- Should know I'm going to bed shortly.
- Should know you guys are generally the last thing I think about before I sleep, as I browse WF in bed. :lol
- :asuka looks cute in that.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably knows that I was planning to send those pics (and a few more) as reps during Christmas season :sadbecky

* Thinks about us before going to sleep










* Thinks that the Iiconics are adorable together








*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW

- Lesnar vs Punk is one of his favorite matches

- Watching WWE again and liking some of it :yay

- Now understands why I wanted Charlotte vs Ronda

EDIT

Mordy

- Ninja'd me again. Is on a roll.

- Posted a few Christmas pics of the IIconics

- Probably shed a tear when they won at Super Show-Down


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wants Ronda vs. Charlotte for Mania.

- Not Asuka vs. The Dread Dormammu. :thelist

- Fellow Rosemary fan. :yay


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I want Asuka vs Peyton at Mania for the SD womens title... with Peyton going over clean :grin2:

* Probably knows that the match and the outcome have the same chance of happening that Asuka vs the Dread Dormammu :darryl

* Thinks that Asuka looks better in the Christmas outfit than the Iiconics :goaway*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that the Dormammu match is more likely to happen.

- Vince probably sees himself in Dormammu.

- Dormammu would be booked as a babyface. #WWElogic


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks a fictional character has a better chance of having a singles match at Mania than Peyton :lauren

* Is probably right :sadbecky

* Will keep MEW until this Thursday :woo*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Dormammu is more over than Peyton.










- Vince would 100% have a fictional/interdimensional entity headline WrestleMania and don't pretend he wouldn't.

- MEW is definitely the most over of my crushes here. :woo


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Skull fire man
- Hides under the ring
- Tried to seduce Asuka and ended up his ass kicked*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Also enjoyed the Last Women's Standing match between Becky Lynch and Charlotte Flair :becky2
- Is fond of how historic Survivor Series 1997 was :hbk1
- Enjoyed the Survivor Series 2009 ppv :kofi


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Perhaps, took pics with The Rock since he's living in Hollywood
- Doesn't like it when I shit on today's wrestling
- Should know, I still like him as a poster nevertheless, we have different opinions
- Was born in 1997*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Posted four things.

- Likes to go one step beyond.

- Extremely critical of modern horror and modern wrestling.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Rep is back :yay

- Will get one later

- :asuka


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Well that lasted long lol.

Did Snickers sort it?

Morning.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't care about rep

Could watch Nia beat Bayley and Banks any day

Good morning



The Fourth Wall said:


> - Knows I'm gold standard. Screw Nostalgia. :side:





PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Is gold standard. Screw Nostalgia.


:side:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

One one side its sad how far they've fallen, being multi time champions


On the other hand. Yes, feed everyone to the hungry i did it for the rock hippo and sweet mama gets no reaction T.

Knows I'm late putting up the women's awards. xD


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I've never liked Bayley and she's an awful mic worker so I don't care about her booking :shrug

Banks has just become really bland, she was a lot better as a heel and is overall more talented than Bailey but meh

Ruby might be the best heel on RAW when it comes to the women at the moment and I can't believe I'm saying that


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks Ruby is the best heel on RAW. In ring wise probably, but she doesn't get the reactions Nia and Alexa get, which is kinda sad since she is really talented.

* Apparently got annoyed at the Fourth Wall saying he is the gold standard

* Knows that main roster booking has killed Sasha and Bayley

Will get Peyton rep :yay*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I complete forgot about Alexa seeing as she hasn't been competing and has become a bit irrelevant, but yeah it would probably be her.

Should know when I first saw this I wasn't thinking about Coffee: https://twitter.com/djohansenx/status/1064768101709959168

Knows I'm a pervert :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably thinks I am a pervert as well

* Probably has already watched the RAW highlights and noticed that last night's show was boring af

* Posts twitter links instead of using the Twitter option the forum gives you to post tweets :side:*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm too lazy for that

Indeed I did, RAW this week was very dull

I feel sorry for you if you actually sit through the whole thing :shrug


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Question. Does Zelina go in the SDL section or Non Wrestlers? I'm leaning towards non wrestlers, as she spent most the year inactive as a competitor.

Need some advice. 

Never ask me for any.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Well, Zelina does have more singles wins on the main roster than Lana or either of the IIconics :side:

* And she barely does any managerial work besides walking out with Andrade for his matches, she doesn't even interfere anymore

* At the end of the day is your decision, but, at the same time, she could take some votes from my girl, so put her in the non wrestlers section :grin2:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Haha, could stick her in both.

The listing of this is fucking mental. Didn't realise we had so many women's matches on PPV lol.

Gonna add a wooden spoon award for those who don't get any points. And a MYC MVP award, so the likes of Meiko stand a chance in Decembers rankings.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I have to go to Work soon. :sadbecky

- Still suffers through RAW/SD every week, and should know it's not worth it, even the highlights. Then again, I guess watching only PPV's isn't even an option for him if he wants to see Peyton, as she's never featured on those. Hell, I'm not even sure if she's featured on TV? :sadbecky

- Can now send his Peyton rep around Christmas time again with Rep back :yay

zrc:

- The Women's Rankings king.

- Should know I haven't watched for a while, but I consider Zelina a manager. 

- Probably expects Nia not to get any votes because of 'DAT HEAT.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that, since the Australia PPV on October 6th, the only thing the IIconics have done on tv are a 20 seconds promo in the go home show for Evolution, being eliminated in 5 seconds at Evolution and do funny faces during Becky's announcement last week. So basically, she hasn't done shit in almost 2 months :darryl

* Will get more Iiconic Christmas pics next month :yay

* Should know that Nia always gets at least 9 points, just like Peyton always gets at least 10 points :grin2:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow that's harsh on the Iiconics.

Since then my Hungry nepotism Hippo became number one contender, concussed Zelina, sided with Tamina turning heel, broke Becky's face, squashed Ember, Sasha and Bayley and was sole survivor at Survivor Series. 

Not bad for a woman who can't wrestle and has no charisma.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Said he would sent Peyton rep but didn't. Probably has to spread. :lol

Will hate the rep I sent him 

Is hoping the IIconics get more TV time in the next few months


Knows it's good for Nia fans recently (aka you) 

Always mentions how his favourites lack talent

Which makes me think why he even likes them :hmm:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Like me, doesn't really likes Bayley
- Is whored out on rep
- Is nostalgic


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has a very private profile with no info

Has 13 posts per day average, I remember years ago when I averaged 10. Now it's 3.

Should know my dad likes Taylor Swift


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** If this thread counted his post average would probably be between 20-30 a day :lol

* Sent me a Becky Lynch rep 










* Can't wait for his IIconics rep.

Should check his reps*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Handing out Iconics rep.

Is whored out on rep.

Just wants to see Peyton get pushed.

*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Sexy avatar. Loves Maryse.  Ditto with Lita


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Rebel.

- Loves that Brock.

- Hates Kairi Sane: Perfect Human. :darryl


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Had a bad weekend with Kairi & Asuka getting obliterated. Is clearly annoyed by me at times. Knows I don't care really


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is incorrect.

- Far too obvious. Trolling requires a certain subtlety.

- Has many catchphrases. Possibly a '90s sitcom character.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should know I'm blocked by over 100 people on Twitter. Will shake their head in dismay. Has strange tastes in famous people


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is a ninja
- Fan of the Bellas
- Hopes McIntyre beats Lesnar


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Created a thread on guilty pleasures

Did not list his guilty pleasure 

Phantom should definitely post in it


Ninja'd me

\m/

Approaching 16,000 posts


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should know my guilty pleasure is car crushing videos. Accepts the nickname Nossy. Phantom's buddy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that the Phantom doesn't feel guilty about anything.

- Everything I find pleasurable is far out and outta sight.

- Even Electra Woman and Dyna Girl.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I don't have any guilty pleasures either :shrug 

Probably not raining where he is 

May also not care about Bailey


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that it is foggy and gloomy here.

- I did care about Bayley for a minute.

- She's no Kairi tho. Kairi is the Babyface Supreme.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks that Kairi is to babyfaces what Strange is to sorcerers

* Doesn't feel ashamed about the things he likes

* Used to care about Bayley*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks Peyton Royce is to wrestling what Shakespeare is to literature.

- Loves that wonderful MEW.

- Not that delightful Kate Micucci. :darryl


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is not ashamed for liking Peyton

Should know I won't be fapping over Peyton reps

Kane fan


Starting to realise Headliner is the man

Probably doesn't care for this new user titles

Should go premium


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was ninja'd.

- Wants me to go premium.

- I want him to watch Sabrina.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Phantom. Yay! Should know I created an award just so he can vote for Meiko!

I wonder if rep got reset to I can give you all some, or if I have to spread some out first. 

Boss of this thread.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Should know that Peyton finally is on LA for SD, so if he leaves the catacombs say hi to her for me

* You will probably find her on catering, as always :sadbecky

* Probably wondering what to use as his next avi

ZRC

* You have to spread some

* Should know that I also will vote for Meiko as the MYC MVP

* I envy the luck some of his favourites have :darryl*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Loves using :darryl

Should use a more clear photo of Peyton for your avatar, like of her face. I find full body photos don't work for avatars. 

Always updating us on Peyton's location :side:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm voting Ripley. I want her to keep rising :lmao

Though there's a case for any of the final 8 tbh. 

Will vote Peyton for SD and Tag Team. May go for something else for Match seeing as she was only in battle royals.


Nostalgia
Ninja turtled me.

Kid rock fan.

Green day fan.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Would vote for Hiroyo. :mark

- Should know that I have already decided on my next avi/sig.

- Probably didn't squee when he saw this:










zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Not sure if Phantom love is sincere or if he's mocking me.

- Either way, I'm flattered.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Said Kairi is a better babyface than Bayley :hmm

- I'd say they're equally good at that role

- Edited above post


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- YES!!!

- ARE YOU KIDDING!!?!??!!

- Kairi is the best babyface since Jesus!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dreading when she makes it to the main roster :vince

Is foggy and gloomy where he is 

Will not have to visit the supermarket in a minute


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks Jesus was a babyface :hmm

* Should know that I found Hiroyo too over the top to like her. Meiko was crisper and had some sort of an aura, that's why I will vote for her

* Apparently will use a Kate Micucci avi next :lauren

NOSTALGIA

* Probably will enjoy the new avi better

* Should know that is hard to choose between Peyton selfies because she is so damn gorgeous

* Apparently only faps to DJ pics :lauren*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Took my advice on the avatar

It's a better avatar :mark: 

Knows I have great opinions on things


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Hiroyo being over the top is exactly why she's awesome.

- Knows that Meiko is a badass.

- Nope. Not Kate...

NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Has opinions.

- Hates people, places, and things.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably noticed Mordy has changed his avatar 3 times in a minute. Just decide man. :lmao 

Should know I have no hate in my heart

Must go now


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Just told me to :goaway

- That was cold. :darryl

- Unless he means himself.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

My Phantom love is as real as Elvira's. Only minus the rough sex.

Hiroyo isn't up for nomination. Only the final 8 of the MYC are eligible for MVP.

I usually put someone's fan art in the women's nomination threads. How's this one? For the awards. If someone can stick the wrestling forum logo in the black space id be grateful xD


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that he shouldn't use that fan art, since it isn't IIconic :goaway

* Killing Phantom's dreams of seeing Hiroyo win an award :vincecry

* Wouldn't have rough sex with the Phantom*



Nostalgia said:


> Probably noticed Mordy has changed his avatar 3 times in a minute. Just decide man. :lmao


*I told you that is hard to decide among Peyton pics :grin2:. Besides, unlike with sigs, one can't see the preview of how the avi looks like, so the only way to see if it looks good is to change it*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- I dig it.

- Not very IIconic.

- For the best.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Knows that Hiroyo was never going to win anything.

- Likes Hiroyo more than Asuka?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Rocking a new MEW avi, we approve
- No ASA in their favs...hmmm
- Thinks Headliner is the man...so he is Becky then?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Posted that earlier.

- Had to change it.

- All is right now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that Nostalgia was talking about himself, he is going to the supermarket

* Thinks not having the Iiconics in fan arts is for the best :mj2

* Should know that I like Asuka better, I've seen too little of Hiroyo and, like I said, I found Asuka very entertaining when she was teaming with the Miz*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Well that art was made in January, so the Royce and the Kay were in catering in NXT at the time. 

Knows their struggle.

Envy's my funky monkey and hungry hippo. Because despite their lack of anything positive, they still get booked.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Approves of Awe-suka.

- Would not if they went over Peyton and Billie in a faux mustache.


- Am I ever going to see Movie Magik in theaters?!??!










zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- His favorites are kicking ass right now.

- Same question!!!


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Enjoying the hippo hate. Loving Mama T push. Ready for Hippo v Rousey. Ninja'd by Fantasia


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Got ninja'd by zrc

- Will edit above post

- Started watching Prison Break?

EDIT

Blue Cafu

- Ninja

- Waiting for Saturday

- Hoping Rangers are on top of the table after this weekend


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Soon, my child.

- Have you started ChAOS?

- Seriously, where's my Magik?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Magik is wherever Fox shoved that New Mutants.movie. cause it certainly wasn't shoved into cinemas. 

It'll probably never be released, same for Dark Phoenix. Then you have the X23, Multiple Man, Kitty Pryde, X-Men sequel with Sinister, Deadpool 3, X-Force, Alpha Flight that were all in the pipe line. 

Magik could pop up in a Dr Strange sequel down the line. Same with Rogue and Captain Marv.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I know. :sadbecky

- A Magik (and friends) horror film is very much my jam, so of course it's not getting a theatrical release.

- I would :mark if Magik interacts with Strange in the next one.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nominations are up. Happy voting for your Australians (Mord) and Japanese (Phantom) and Fatties (me).

There were so many xmen we could've had (and should've) in the movies. Such a shame a property like that was tarnished. 

Probably thinks the same.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Will get bored counting votes for Becky in that award thingy

* Probably it won't take him much time to count votes for Peyton :sadbecky

* Probably knows that the only reason I voted for Asuka was because the Phantom voted for Peyton :lol*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Voted like a mark

- Is glad that he's not the only one to vote for Peyton

- Returned the favor to Phantom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Saw my pity vote. :mark

- Picked Kairi as Champion of Champions. roud

- We both know that Becky is going to destroy the competition. :sadbecky

EF:

- Ninja'd me.

- Repped me some MEW. :woo

- Picked three Charlotte matches...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably knows that I voted for Kairi since she has been the only champion I've liked :shrug

* Knows that Becky would have won those awards even before her push.

* Hasn't voted for the Iiconics as tag team of the year and Peyton as most underrated :vincefu*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Knows Charlotte vs Asuka was a pretty cool match despite the result

- Called me a child










- Voted for Kairi as Champion of Champions

EDIT

Mordecay

- Ninja

- Is right about Becky winning all the awards even before her push :becky

- Wants IIconics to be inaugural tag team champs


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Perhaps, didn't like Smackdown got bitched
- Fan of the blue team
- Likes the blue color*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- SmackDown > Raw

- But the color red > the color blue 

- Blue is a pretty cool color too


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I was going to post in that thread but there's too many complicated questions. I don't watch NXT, I only know one person from NXT UK, I have no idea who will be a future star etc. :shrug

I'm clearly not a big women's wrestling mark as you guys 

Should know I'm going to get hate for my post in the guilty pleasures thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I checked out that post.

- It's what I expected.

- No hate to give.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows I don't surprise you anymore

Should know I was going to post in that thread sooner than later 

And now Mordy is lurking in the thread :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has to vote for Peyton in that Award thingy

* Since no one else will :sadbecky

* Not a fan of womens wrestling*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know she wouldn't make my top 3 on Smackdown :shrug

I can appreciate some matches like Becky/Charlotte LMS and Charlotte/Ronda - and I appreciate that they're doing more with the women now by having Royal Rumbles, Elimination Chambers, MITB, LMS. I guess I'll never be a huge fan of it though.

As the men have always been more interesting in wrestling and the draw of the show :shrug


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- I will blame you if Killer Kelly gets the nod over Isla Dawn.
- Should know I'll blame @CJ even more.
- Gave Kairi and Asuka points. :mark:

Nostalgia
- Ninja'd me, of course.
- Should read the thread someone made a while ago about liking women's wrestling more than men's, it has good points about why it's on the rise.
- Posted some Black Sabbath in the Currently Listening thread. Good stuff.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know Work was shit, like every other day.

- Can't wait for November to be over. Join the club brother, join the club.

- Isn't that interested in Women's wrestling. I mostly agree aside from Becky. I did find myself getting highly invested in to Charlotte/Ronda which shocked me, the pace was just really well done.

Oneiros:

- After seeing how good Charlotte/Ronda was, and how much Ronda is improving, no doubt wants to see what Becky/Ronda can do together.

- A poster that likes Becky, Asuka AND Charlotte. Not just one of them. :lol

- Doesn't care about Lars Sullivan. I kind of laughed when I saw it on Twitter, dude is going to flop hard.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'd pick Kelly over Isla. 

Originally only first place was gonna get points, then remembered Becky would end up with like a trillion points. 

Thanks to everyone who's voted or.gonna.


Ninja turtled by the walls of four.

Liked Ronda/Flair. 

Though probably agrees the ending of it was pretty anticlimactic.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm a lot more interested in Becky now

May or may not post in the guilty pleasures thread :hmm: 

Should check out the thread anyway even though it was made by your arch enemy Blue :lol


Probably will get a lot of replies in his thread so mine won't matter 

Whored out on rep

Has been trying to help RBrooks in the WWE 2k19 thread :lol


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Not a hater
- Like me, don't know many wrestlers from NXT
- Knows that there aren't much of star power left in today's WWE.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Won't be voting for Peyton :vincecry

* Has a guilty pleasure everyone on here knows about

* Knows that zrc will have something funny to say about it

GENTLEMETALMAN

* Ninja'd me

* Knows that WWE lacks true stars

* That's one of the reasons he stopped watching*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Actually only a few regulars in this thread and some randoms in the chatbox. Now the whole forum knows. :lmao 

Will be furious that I prefer Mandy Rose to Peyton 

Definitely has a better entrance :shrug


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nah no mutant jabs today. 

I'll be getting drunk later, so best I stay out of here when I go out lol. 

The only good thing about Christmas is making a ridiculous party outfit out of tinsel.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Thinks Mandy has a better entrance than Peyton :lauren:goaway

* Maybe because Mandy has an actual entrance, the Iiconics only have done their full entrance once on the main roster

* Theirs doesn't seem as forced as Mandy's :shrug

https://giant.gfycat.com/ValidGreatElephantseal.webm

ZRC

* Will get drunk today

* Will keep calling trans people mutants

* Probably just to trigger Nostalgia*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should check my post in the female awards thread.

- It has been updated. 

- Magik is awesome.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I already know you replaced Aja with Luna. 

I didn't know Aja was active either.tbh. 

I'll probably go with Richter and Sherri.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I knew she was. My girl Hikaru fought her recently.

- I was going by WWE.

- Thought of Sherri. Sherri was groovy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Likes to use the word "groovy"

* Doesn't like Facebook

* Hikaru Shida fan apparently*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mandy > Peyton

Should know zrc doesn't trigger me and I find his comments hilarious

Also doesn't use Facebook


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not sure if I agree with that...

- Peyton is amusing, Mandy is a whole lotta nothing.

- Loves Facebook. It's okay.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mandy's entrance with Corey Graves funny commentary calling her ''God's greatest creation'' is more amusing than anything Peyton does

Should know I like her mainly because of alliance with Sonya though 

I miss Absolution


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Mandy is a better athlete than Peyton and one could argue she is hotter... and that's about it. You take Corey and her entrance is nothing, just a girl trying awkwardly to be sexy

* Should know that 1 year ago Mandy and Sonya made their main roster debut

* Facebook sucks because it shows you how much more succesful your friends are compared to you :side:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I apologize to zrc for messing up his thread.

- Was not aware of my love for Hikaru Shida.

- I was annoying people with it a few months ago.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Should watch the Anime by the name of "Rascal Does Not Dream of Bunny Girl Senpai"
- Would probably enjoy the mystery around this Anime
- Don't let the cover fool you, it's damn good.








*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I shall check it out. Thanks!

- Should know that I'm pretty behind on modern anime.

- Last new anime I watched was FLCL: Alternative.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The awards are gonna be a hard sell.

The rankings always get about 70 sets though.

Haha with Becky vs Charlotte getting so many votes. BOTH get 50 points so bye bye Alexa


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I don't feel too good, my heart rate is through the roof

* Should know that may have to go the doctor

* All because of my latest sig pic :done*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- First year doing the awards?

- That Becky vs. Charlotte match was awesome... but I hate myself for picking it. :darryl

- I wish I could vote for Hikaru Shida for something. :darryl

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Lotta buildup for that vaudevillian punchline.

- Get off the stage.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah first time doing the awards.

The bi monthly rankings are two years old now. 

It was difficult to choose awards and make it fair on everyone, because a. There's so many women. And B. I wanted to limit the number of awards because too many and nobody would vote and too few and people get left out.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I dig 'em.

- Think the other cats will dig 'em.

- Hope it becomes a yearly thing.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Was worried about me

* It's a good dude

* And an even better Phantom*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has dreamy Peyton as avatar
Sig is making him feel funny
Needs a cold shower


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I think Phantom Girl is the only superheroine we both stan.

- Maybe Scarlet Witch?

- Anyone else?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Comic fan
- Loves old school games
- Should know that I'm not that critical to modern horror but I do enjoy their tropes*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- My mistake.

- It would've been more accurate to say horror remakes.

- Loves the '88 Blob tho.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - I think Phantom Girl is the only superheroine we both stan.
> 
> - Maybe Scarlet Witch?
> 
> - Anyone else?


I don't mind Wanda
Blink? Psylocke? Donna Troy?
The 88 Blob is great


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Blink is groovy.

- I was into Donna Troy for a bit.

- Is correct about the 1988 Blob... but my heart belongs to 1958 Blob.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Blob 1988 IS FUCKING AMAZING!!!!
- Yeah, remakes mostly blow... not only in horror
- Have you noticed the cheesy movies of the 80's and 90's are more welcomed that today's cheesy movies?*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not untrue.

- The SyFy Channel films do not receive the love that an Empire film does.

- Or a slasher sequel.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Evil GentleMETALman said:


> *
> - Have you noticed the cheesy movies of the 80's and 90's are more welcomed that today's cheesy movies?*


Because 80s and 90s cheese had some level of effort. There are so called A-Grade movies now that aren't given that level of effort

Phantom:
Yes, Blink is awesome
The recent Exiles looked like shit though
Like 80% of modern Marvel comics


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Voted.

Knows I'll be using the awards to name three things about all of you now. :lmao

I hope work/ your day goes well Phantom. This bitch is off now to shake my shit at an 80s bar. Have a great day/night all who frequent this thread. 

Peace. X


Virus ninja turtled me like a boss.

Likes Blink, and rightfully so.

Likes 80s cheese.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is going to get drunk

Hope you don't run into any weird people 

Enjoy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The modern Marvels I've read have been acceptable to excellent. What do you hate about modern Marvel, Virus?

- Should know that the weird people are here.

- Digs that Mandy.

- Loves Absolution.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Acknowledging their weirdness. Is a good little fan. Watched her vanilla midget fave get squashed live


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I saw my vanilla midget get squashed live. roud

- Should know that Vanilla Midget would be an awesome cereal mascot. 

- Omega fan.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- My favorite Asuka fan

- My favorite Kairi fan

- My favorite Rosemary fan


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Knows who runs the place on SD Live.

-Perhaps torn between Becky/Flair.

-Seemingly the only poster besides myself and @Fourth Wall who hasn't turned Heel yet.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has a nice avatar of Becky with the belt 

- Likes the design of the IC Title

- Has more posts than me


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is older than me 

I must have missed when I turned heel, but maybe I am for being controversial :hmm: 

Would probably agree that Shane needs to go from SD live



Ninja'd me

Last visitor message was from Phantom 

Doesn't list Jeff Hardy and The Miz as favourites on his profile which is good :lol


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Knows Lovren is shit. Itching to win the league. Knows it'll be tough to stop City


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Hates Shane

* Isn't drooling about my new sig :lauren

* Would probably drool if DJ posted a pic like that*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Nostalgia said:


> Is older than me
> 
> I must have missed when I turned heel, but maybe I am for being controversial :hmm:
> 
> ...




Ninja'd me again Nossy puss


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nostalgia

- Should know I don't to make it a huge list, so some guys don't get on it even though they're my favourites

- Likes traveling and photography

- Knows Elias with a guitar in his hands is :banderas

EDIT

Blue Cafu

- Knows Rangers won't do so well next year when our loan players return

- Fellow Charlotte fan

- Active on Twitter. Sonya Deville retweeted one of his tweets


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Elias fan

* May have bought his album

* My latest friend here :woo:yay*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I haven't checked out your new sig yet :shrug

But I will now 

Has a questionable favourites list :lauren


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should know that Jamie Murphy & Scott Arfield can easily replace Kent & Ejaria. Double ninja'd by Mordegloom & Nossy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I don't know what that means.

- Sports-y talk?

- Wanna talk about Clea?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Always wants to talk about Clea

* Just like I always want to talk about Peyton

* We can't help ourselves

Check this video, the IIconics dancing during Asuka's entrance :lol

*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Can't help themselves

- Need to help each other then

- Already did through a quid pro quo deal where Phantom voted Peyton and Mordy returned the favor by voting Kairi


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I would have voted for Kairi either way, she is one of my favourites, she has been on favourites list on my sig since last year :shrug

* Should know that the quid pro quo was him voting for Peyton and me voting for Asuka :grin2:

* Hopes that Becky appears on the show despite of her injury*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Got rid of Peyton in Jeans. 










- However, added an even hotter signature.










- Also added a new avatar. Which is much better. (Y)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Sharing GIFs which Mordy is supposed to share

- Wants Becky to make an appearance on SmackDown

- Knows she'll have something interesting to say about what went down at Survivor Series


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows I'm stealing Mordy's IIconic's thunder in this thread.

- Should know I don't watch SmackDown anymore, but I'd watch the clips for Becky. :becky2

- Would like to see Becky knock Ronda's head off. Nia's too. :sip


----------



## Broken Bone (Jul 17, 2018)

Doesn't watch Smackdown 

Loves Becky Lynch

Seem to have something against Rousey and Jax.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Fan of Jericho, Austin, Rock and Triple H

- I'm not sure but I'm guessing they're an Attitude Era fan. I could be wrong. :lol

- Joined earlier this year


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know Anna has a smiley :anna

- Watches Weekly TV. 

- Still watches The Walking Dead. Is Rick dead? :mj2


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> - Still watches The Walking Dead. Is Rick dead? :mj2


- Do you really wanna know?

- Okay, I'll tell you.

-


Spoiler: Rick's fate



No


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*THE FOURTH WALL

* Loving the new :anna smiley

* Misses Peyton in jeans :darryl

* But not as much as he loves Peyton without them :homer

EMERALD

* Ninja'd me for a change

* Playing the suspense card with TFW

* Apparently watche more tv than I do*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows that mostly every post of mine will now include :anna in some way.

- Needs a Peyton smiley. 

- Might faint if he ever sees Peyton nudes.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> - Knows that mostly every post of mine will now include :anna in some way.


- I won't mind that at all :anna

- Likes Blake Lively 

- Won't be watching SmackDown


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*THE FOURTH WALL 

* Will always use :anna in some form

* It fits him, since he is a positive person... most of the time

* Probably knows that I would end up in a hospital for real if I ever see Peyton nudes

EMERALD

* Ninja'd me again

* Taking revenge

* Becoming a frequent*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I won't be using that smiley much at all

Is hoping for a Peyton video leak :lmao 

With Billie :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks my favourite list is bad :lauren

* Yet his favourites are Sonya and Elias :hmm

* Should know that, while I probably see them, I don't want Peyton leaks, I care too much about her to want something that can make her feel bad*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know neither of them are on my favourite list

I may not still be a fan of Elias in a few months time if this garbage booking continues

Cares too much about a person he's never met


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Billions of people around the world care about someone they have never met :shrug

* Doesn't mention his favourites often

* Doesn't like ELias booking, yet he is more protected than Balor :lol*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows even though I say I won't, I still manage to occasionally post in the WWE sections. :lol

- Probably didn't eat Pizza today.

- Rep is back, so he doesn't have to feel peer pressured to enable his visitor page. :beckylol

Mordecay:

- Knows I care about Anna a little too much. :anna

- Knows I'm a positive person, unless I get in a back and forth with BlueCafu. :lmao

- Knows I'd faint if Anna nudes ever dropped. :done


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Comic relief Anna Kerplunk fanatic Knows she's awful, too proud to admit it


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Names 3 things. In one line. Like this.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Sergio Ramos' number one fan


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Thinks Anna Kendrick's a z-lister








Probably doesn't approve of :anna
Too lazy to post 3 things :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Listed Bailey as one of his 3 favourite women on RAW :lauren

Listed Naomi as one of his 3 favourite women on Smackdown :lauren 

Listed Becky Lynch as most improved and Isla Dawn most underrated. No bias there. :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Uses the :lauren as much as TFW will use the :anna

* Not a fan of Bayley or Naomi

* Probably going to sleep in a bit*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Name dropped me in zrc's thread :hmm:
Might appreciate me voting for the IIconics
Should get paid by Peyton for all the free publicity :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows when I discover a new smiley I overuse it too much 

Because I'm too lazy to go through the smiley list and find something more creative

Is correct, they're both crap, but not Alicia Fox awful

Edit: 

Ninja'd me

Should know I agree that Becky is the most improved

But for a Becky fan of several years to say she is the most improved suggests she wasn't very good before :lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows every vote counts
Knows I was gonna vote her most underrated too, but I resisted :beckylol
Had to educate Mordy on what porridge is :hmm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I get paid with Twitter likes every once in a while

* Probably really likes my new sig >

* Didn't voted for Peyton in most underrated and in the SD choices :goaway*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows that Anna isn't Z-List. :anna

- Asked Seabs to add a Anna smiley. 










- Got some Decker rep earlier. :cool2

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me. :sadbecky

- Has a lot of back and forths with Nostalgia. opcorn

- Is happy to see Peyton back on his rep page. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows Mordy loves talking to me

Should know porridge is much better than that horrid weetabix 

Is a Twitter user :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Only uses Twitter to follow DJ

* Loves to talk to me as well :grin2:

* Mostly because you are here most of the time and it gets lonely when the Phantom is not around :sadbecky*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't use Twitter ffs, I've said this several times 

Though if you meant I don't have an account but I still check her Twitter for updates then yeah :side: 

God forbid if she ever reads this forum fpalm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't want DJ to see zrc's mutant comments here :lol

* Has had the same sig for a while now

* Should put a Peyton pic instead, or, if he still wants to put band logos, should use Nickelback's. That would bring you more hate than liking DJ :lmao*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Laughs at Becky fans moral outrage over Nia face break


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Posted Peyton.

- Mordy approves.

- :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is trying to make this a 'Name 1 thing' thread.

- Should know we are not happy about it.










- Sometimes manages to trigger me, so I guess I must give him some props.

Phantom:

- Posts three things. :JLC3

- Informed me that I've heard a Françoise Hardy song.

- Might be watching Aquaman?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Gets triggered by the Cafu.

I despair of this place if AJ fucking Lee ends up being a first induction in the Legacy Award.

Should know I'm waiting for a taxi, and I'm a little bit tipsy. I'm hoping it's not a rapey taxi.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- Did hear a Françoise Hardy song. In A Simple Favor, Anna said she liked it.

- Anna is wise.

:anna

- Probably. Definitely seeing Into the Spider-Verse... starring Gwen Stacy. :mark










zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Fellow AJ Lee non-fan. roud

- Fellow Bull Nakano fan. :anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-


Spoiler: first thing



:asuka



-


Spoiler: second thing



:asuka



-


Spoiler: third thing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :anna

- :anna

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Sportive 

- Groovy

- :asuka :anna


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Still haunted by WM 34


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows Jordan Rossiter looks like a mini Gerrard

- Wants to see him play like a mini Gerrard as well

- Admires Brendan Rodgers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blue:

- Uses this a lot:










- I get it. :asuka

- :anna

EF:

- Ninja'd me.

- Talking about the sports.

- Knows more about sports than Doctor Strange. :thelist


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Piss off with number 3 :swine







Ninja'd by Fantasia


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :anna

- :anna

- :anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Blue Cafu










EDIT

Phantom

- :woo

- :becky2

- :asuka


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

His team blew a 3 - 0 lead against Crystal Palace


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

His team got relegated not too long ago to the third division nonetheless.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Just want you guys to know that I wrote 3 things for Phantom but didn't post it because I realized I was ninja'd. Not this time, ha!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm here.

- Shoot.

- :anna


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- Has brought many cool things to my attenttion. 
- I appreciated his votes in the zrc thread
- Is following Titans? (may have asked this already)


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

You blew it, the best chance in years & you fucked it up. Triple ninja'd


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dream:

- Thank you!

- I'll have to check yours out. 

(All Peyton votes on mine were for Mordy.)

- Not yet. Definitely should. Dig the Titans, especially Raven.

Blue:

- Did not ninja.

- Despite all the trollin', I dig him and appreciate what he brings here.

- Probably next.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Wrong

- I'm next

- Loves Phantom of the Paradise


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Appreciates Cafu.

- However, knows Anna isn't Z-List.

- Knows we are too cool to be Z-List.










emerald-fire:

- Has a knack for being a ninja.

- Should put it on his resume. 

- Will be watching SD tonight.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that a talented Academy Award nominee who is as hot as Anna could never be a Z-lister :jericho2

* Usually goes to sleep at 1am

* Which is 8pm my time*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Did not say that Aubrey isn't a Z-lister.

- Thinks I'm a Z-lister. :darryl

- Will not be included in my will.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** The Phantom is above lists

* Aubrey is fine I guess

* Just informed me that Phantoms have wills*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks I'm fine.

- He guesses...

- Just keep cutting me... :darryl


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has an identity crisis

- Can't decide if her name is Mary or Aubrey

- Scream queen


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- MEW, Aubrey, Phantom...

- ...same person.

- See?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









- I see it now

- Timeless entity


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- And popular character actress.

- Loves that Randy Orton.

- Loves that Prison Break.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is several people at the same time

* Wants to be casted to play Clea in the MCU

* And probably write his own lines to make her justice*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows Phantom likes roleplaying. Maybe in the bedroom too :hmm

- Already set for Christmas with his Green font. :woo

- Deserves a Peyton smiley. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that this new IIconic photoshoot probably will be GOAT :homer

* I mean:


















* Wishes Anna posted pic like those*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know Anna has some beach shots:










- Knows there should be less clothes. :side:

- Posted great photos of Billie & Peyton. :done


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I want to post pictures of Kate Micucci.

- No one can stop me.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably happy that his fave got the win on tv

* Can't say the same about mine :buried:sadbecky

* At least I got good pics today*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should know I roasted Becky fans to death on Twitter, they weren't too chuffed over it. Oh well


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Says everything in one line

* Trolls Becky fans more than I do

* Trish Stratus fan*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Not sure why someone nominated Becky and Sasha as most improved. They haven't changed their repertoire since they hit the main roster.

Smackdown worth a look at the highlights?

I might even sit through the iiconics... If they were even there.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- I may not something about the top person but damn son, those pics are smokingly hot.
- Waiting on things to come
- Wouldn't tell us what's "zrc" stands for.
- Zebra Rabbits Crocodiles*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fan of '88 version of the Blob.

RVD and Santino made you cringe.

Good morning.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Santino feels like that dork that tries so hard to be funny but comes across insufferable.
- Good morning to you, sir
- Evening for me here*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Watches anime.

I can agree on Santino. I find unintentional things more funny. Its like most sitcoms, they try too hard to be funny so it just doesn't interest me. 

Good evening instead of the morning. Should know I'm never drinking again. :lmao


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Sitcoms are really boring, sometimes
- Prefer physical humor more, just to let you know
- Will never be drinking again... NOT!!!*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Trying new metal bands.

I don't really have three things about you, because I don't really interact with you on here. But you seem cool enough haha.

You're right, I will drink again. It happens every time the clan gather to gatecrash the 80s bar.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Thanks for that... you're seem cool, as well.
- Aside from my controversial opinion about today's wrestling, I'm very lenient about things... to let you know.
- Goes drinking again*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I think everyone is deceased.

Should post more, so I can name three things about him. :lmao

Thoughts on newer metal bands? I stopped listening to any once the local rock club closed down.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should watch the IIconics getting buried on this week's Smackdown

Should know I tried to watch a bit of the promo segment when they interrupted Charlotte but I had to switch off because their accents are so terrible :lmao 

You know Smackdown is bad when Orton is one of the only interesting things on the show. :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*zrc

* Got drunk last night

* Should give SD a watch, but just to the opening segment, the show itself sucked

* The opening segment had one of the things he loves the most about wrestling: Complete and total destruction/burial of the IIconics for 20 minutes, you probably will enjoy it, I almost cry :darryl

NOSTALGIA

* Ninja'ing me first thing in the morning

* Ya, the promo wasn't good either, the material they usually gave them is terrible and last night was no exception

* Probably happy that his favourite wasn't buried as bad they mine were last night*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I take little joy in young Australian ladies being below my Sweet Mama T in the pecking order... But then its the Iiconics so yeah, fuck 'em. 

They showed promise in NXT. Pretty much like everybody else. I'm starting to think its all a test by Vince on Hunter. 

Good morning regulars. How nice it is to not rattle around on my own waiting for you bloody heathens.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- This guy.

- Got pissed at a 1980s-themed party.

- Probably heard Don't Stop Believin'.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dont stop believing didn't play. It was mostly new romatics. But they did play Siouxsie and the Banshees for me. 

It wasn't a party, it's an 80s bar every night lol. 

I'm not putting my award nominations up until the last day. Cause Nia might just get some points :lmao

Did you go with Flair/Lynch for feud? Surprised you didn't go for Kairi/Shayna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably won't post in the guilty pleasures thread

Claimed to have taken a taxi when he was only tipsy

Must have been pissed 



Mordecay said:


> *
> * Probably happy that his favourite wasn't buried as bad they mine were last night*


You mean where Sonya took the fall again off a stupidly long distraction segment and continues to have the worst W/L record on Smackdown and now they're breaking up Sonya and Mandy. :mj2 Things are not good for her at all. Also it's better to job to Charlotte than lose to Asuka and Naomi.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Apparently a fellow Siouxsie and the Banshees fan. :anna

- I can't get anyone else here to back me up on them.

- Hoping to get his Hungry Hippo some points.

NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- His girl... :darryl

- Should know that losing to Asuka is an honor and a privilege.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah I'm a fan of Siouxsie and the Banshees. Had a mixtape in the 90s of them and Sisters of Mercy. 

Probably knows like me that Sonya was a lost cause the second Ronda hit her and got sent to Smackdown. At least they're not pushing her as the token bean flicker. 

Should know I just had Kairi beat Nia in 2k19.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* One of the few people who voted for Peyton, even if it was out of pity roud

* Probably has watched all the MCU films

* Probably thinks that Benedict Cumberbach did well as Dr Strange

ZRC 

* Said something nice about the IIconics :wtf

* Must be still drunk

* Happy that his Hippo is one of the few NXT talents that hasn't been buried on the main roster*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should appreciate that the IIconics got TV time at least and didn't spend the show in catering

At least they're not breaking up the IIconics 

Whoever turns face between Mandy or Sonya needs to squash Peyton next


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- I dig Benedryl Cabbagepatch as Strange.

- He's not 100% my Strange, but he's one I can support.

- Loves his sig.

NO:

- Again.

- Really loves to step on Mordy's toes.

- Mandy fan... :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't find Mandy attractive :lauren

Should know you ninja me more often than I do

Wants Asuka to move onto better things instead of teaming with Naomi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yeah. Naomi's lovely and all... but yeah.

- Kate Micucci > Mandy Rose

^And that is why you cannot trust my opinion. 

- Not a fan of BenneyBoop CumberBop.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm not so sure half a pepperoni pizza was the right choice for breakfast. 

I'm getting ninjad at least twice in the next 20 minutes. 

Good old Phantom.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It was. You made the right call.

-Digs that Freddy.

- Loves that Chucky?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't mind the Chucky films. Wouldn't say I'm a massive fan though. 

We have more in common than I thought  well apart from the obvious. 

Knows the Smackdown award points will go to Becky, Charlotte and Asuka. The other women never stood a chance with those 3.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Oh, man...

- ...totally thought that Lana had it....

- I think it's just us right now.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

God please the salty shipwreck that is the Lana Contessa. 

Got work today?

My friends wanna go out again tonight but I can't do that crap anymore. One night is enough lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't want to go out tonight

* Probably thinking










* Should know that, after last night, some of my Twitter friends and people on reddit have told me that I should give up on the IIconics and this is the first time I am actually considering it :sadbecky*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Uses Reddit :lauren

Has Twitter friends :lauren 

Should know you won't give up them. Plus being the only IIconics fan helps you stand out a lot.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Morning Nostalgia.

Has a chuckle at my mutant jabs. 

There was a mutant at the club last night, but then I realised it was just a pig in a wig.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Should know that apparently I also have WF's friends :lauren

* Thinks I shouldn't give up on the Iiconics

* It's just that every time I see them being treated like that 










ZRC

* Will keep calling trans people mutants

* Just to bother Nostalgia

* Was going for cheap heel heat yesterday here*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Glad the IIconics got screentime

- Not so glad they were destroyed by The Queen :woo

- Will never give up on the IIconics


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sent me a nice message on some rep.

Wants Drew to Claymore Brock into oblivion. 

Thinks Sonya should turn face and go after the strap... Or reality which is she'll turn face and continue to lose. 

@Mordecay;
I don't go for cheap heat.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Thinks Mandy will receive the push instead of Sonya

- Is probably right

- Knows that at RR, Nia is going to be tossed over the top rope by :becky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yep. And then she will beat Nia at the February PPV for the mania title shot. Just like Asuka this year.

Of course they'll push another generic blonde in their forever pursuit of recreating Trish. 

Always votes xD


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks Mandy will get pushed to a Mania title match :hmm

* Apparently doesn't go for cheap heel

* Even though he admitted it himself a couple of days ago*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I dont think Mandy is going anywhere near a title. Especially not Mania. 

I went for cheap heat one time.

Because I was too tired, lazy and cause it wasn't about the Iconics.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Didn't called me out for not using green font

* SHould know that I haven't noticed until now

* Probably has noticed that, every time he does his rankings/awards, I like all the post that have a Peyton vote :grin2:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I do notice these things. 

CJ likes anyone voting for Becky and Isla too. 

Should know I'm struggling to do my own nominations. I was gonna give Alexa/Nia the best feud. Then Nia would at least get 10 points as everyone's voting Becky/Flair or Kairi/Shayna. But Nia hasn't had a feud I've liked so far. So I'll give it to Kairi/Shayna I think.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that he gave me an idea :grin2:

* Should know that I just edited my votes

* Should know that now he at least has to get 1 more person to vote for Alexa/Nia as feud of the year if they want to be the sole receivers of the 10 points :lol *


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> *
> 
> * Will keep calling trash people mutants
> *


Has become a hater too. :lol

Should know DJ was clearly not in that club because she is beautiful and 100% passable.

Should know I find 95% of trans women gross because they don't pass well enough and still have masculine features, only the elite 5% look beautiful. So the one in the club with zrc was no doubt in that 95%.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I actually tried to write "trans people", and I haven't even noticed that I put "trash" until you pointed out (already edited it)

* Things that happens when you post here at 5am in the morning :side:

* Hasn't voted in zrc's awards thread :lauren*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I don't really believe that excuse. :lol They're two completely different words.

Didn't read my post where I explained my reasons for not posting in that thread :lauren

Probably wants Mandy pushed over Sonya. :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I would never call trans people trash. But I do have to admit that zrc makes me laugh when he calls them mutants

* Of course I would want Mandy pushed over Sonya. They are on the same level in ring wise, but Mandy is a bit more charismatic and hotter :shrug

* Neither should be pushed above Peyton though*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay 2 people would have to vote Alexa/Nia cause I'm voting Kairi/Shayna xD plus someone voted for Nikki vs Ronda *vomits*

I make him chuckle. I really should go premium to change my name to Stryker :lmao

Kinda ninja turtled me, but we cool. 



Nostalgia I have seen beautiful trans people. Many of them. But a mutant is a mutant no matter how they're painted. Mystique can spout a dick, but she's still a blue female. 

Still a pal regardless of "guilty pleasures". 

I know why you didn't vote, and I accept it. Only cause its you.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm not surprised you have, they frequent similar clubs. 

I understand but I'm sure you can admit the difference between a beautiful ''mutant'' and a pig in a wig ''mutant''. :lmao 

Should know I live in a dead area for that stuff and even my nearest city is dead and I've never met a trans person irl before.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that in my country we mostly have "pigs in a wig" :lol

* Lives in a very quiet place away from everything

* No wonder he spends a lot of time posting here*


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- Is probably bewildered by the Peyton and Billie photoshoot
- Likes that rep is back
- Thinks Mandy is the 3rd hottest woman in WWE :no:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't think Peyton is the hottest woman in WWE :side:

* Probably has voted for Becky in every category he can in that award thread

* Missed Becky in this week's Smackdown*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Oneiros:
Doesn't like Mordecay saying Mandy is only 3rd hottest in WWE
She's hotter than that
Not as hot as Scarlett though

Mordecay:
Ninja'd me
As expected
Says Peyton is hottest


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- Hottest woman in the company is Sasha imo
- Actually I just realised I didn't vote in every category
- Is enjoying TITANS


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The topic of hottest woman in wwe will rage forever. Because there's a woman for all tastes. 

Likes his women balding and getting squashed by my Hungry I broke your face Hippo. 

Cool bud. Maybe wants a sequel to Bully?


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- Yes, I do want a sequel.
- Should see my post in the voting thread
- Should know my taste in women is broad


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The only one of you turkeys who watched Sabrina.

- Respect him as your superior.

- Digs TITANS.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** One more day until he changes avi

* Do Phantoms celebrate Thanksgiving?

* Think that watching Sabrina make you superior :lauren*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Screw it. It's close enough.

- Phantoms celebrate food.

- If you want to become a supreme being, watch Chilling Adventures of Sabrina.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Saw the commercial fie Sabrina earlier. Wasn't that impressed. 

Probably got work later.

Thinks I made a right choice eating pizza for breakfast.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Phantom's got a plane to catch soon.

- Going to be an untraditional Thanksgiving. 

- Sabrina is basically Dark Shadows meets Suspiria meets EC Comics. It is for me.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Still warbling on about Sabwina. Knows no one cares. Should move on


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- This guy.

- Good morning.

- Do you do Thanksgiving? If so, have a good one.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should know I don't bother with it at all


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Well you aren't American. So why would you?

We only give a crap about the two week Black Friday sales, which are usually shit they can't sell the rest of the year.

Should know Amazon UK currently have 38% off fucking cat litter.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Apparently is planning in buying cat litter :hmm

* Has been a member for exactly 7 years and 1 week

* Felt disgusted that someone voted for Nikki vs Ronda as feud of the year and probably he will hate even more the feud I posted as feud of the year :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm just disregarding that vote. Not like I'd have to type in the Iiconics names in any of the Top 3's anyway.

There's always next year. When they're back in NXT or released. 

Then again they might get ten points for tag team. I nearly included Flair and Lynch, and they'd have been fucked xD


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Had a nice back-n-forth thing yesterday's eve
- Still drinking
- Not a fan of IIconics, I guess*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is 34

Has received a few visitor messages from Chrome with photos of feet so he is probably into feet. :side:

Should know I'm not going to judge him for that :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably haven't seen my new, awesome sig pic :lauren

* Should know that, ever since the first Peyton pic from THAT photoshoot I've been refreshing Instagram constantly

* I blame Instagram and their shitty notifications that appear 4 hours later :side:*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is IIconic
- Is waiting for the next AMPCAST
- Knew when they woke up today that they would make post #7993 of this thread


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ninja turtled me. We're still cool.

Voted.

Looks like I'm going out again later. Shoot me now.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Drinking again

Will tell us tomorrow how he's too old for this shit 

Last time I drank alcohol it was early October


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I really am too old for this. I'd rather sit in front of the box with my slippers on. :lmao

Lover of mutants. The power of Christ compels you! Or some shit.

Any plans for the rest of the day?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should just have said no

* Who drinks twice during weekdays anyways?

* Still hasn't gone out*


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

makes me appreciate Peyton's beauty. 

makes me not want to see colour green.

inside Peyton vajayjay.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has some good taste

Except the Austin Aries avatar though :lauren

His location sounds like a porn website


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Still hasn't seen my new sig

* Probably still hasn't seen my youtube channel :lauren

* Shares some interest with ReekofAwesomeness*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Upset about last night. Knows her girls are comedy jobbers. Might unstan them


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Used to post three things the normal way. Now does it like this. Trendsetter.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** On the Christmas mood already :lauren

* Changed avi before Thanksgiving

* Has been quiet/busy today on here*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- New sig

- New avatar

- Same old Phantom

EDIT

Mordy

- Has a nice sig

- Probably likes Paige as SmackDown GM

- Missing Luke Harper


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was ninja'd.

- Thinks the Miz is AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWfully good.

- Kairi Sane non-hater. roud


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows Miz is awesome chant > This is awesome chant

- Lives here 










- :asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks that the Phantom lives in the Sancta Santorum

* Should know that The Phantom probably wishes that was true :sadbecky

* The Phantom lives in the catacombs beneath this building








*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Loves it when Peyton wears tiny bikinis.

Hated it when she was buried by Charlotte (again) on SDL.

Might want to see her go back to NXT?*

Bonus:


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should know I'm a trendsetter. Lita - holic.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Goodbye Stranger.

- It's been nice.

- Hope you find your paradise.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Fantasm Fantasia


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Already did his Thanksgiving food shopping

* Apparently was on a plane

* Will buy some stuff during Black Friday*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was ninja'd by Blue.

- Never edited his post.

- Here's Kate.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-I figured out his new nemesis(Wasn't that hard he's a one off villain probably)

-Likely to change his Avy again.

-Posted some pic of Kate who I don't know.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Everyone here is my nemesis.

- Is not as active in this section as he used to be.

- She's Kate Micucci, musical comedienne and adorable bird creature.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- What's with the dick face on the left side?
- Loves Kate
- Me too... just to let you know*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Enjoys Bret/Austin from Mania 13.

Lover of Metal.

Knows I should start singing All by Myself, because the regulars are MIA lol.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know not all the regulars are MIA. :Cocky
- Sonya Deville is one of his favourite females :JLC3
- Should get Premium :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Morning 4th Wall, old buddy old pal. 

Had some orgasmic Galaxy chocolate.

I'm not that interested in Premium. Long as I got my Sweet Mama T avi, then I'm good. 

Should know someone asked me if I'm bi because a friend photobombed a pic with her large tits. :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Plays WWE 2K as much as I play Call of Duty.
- We both should probably play better games. :mj
- Has friends in real life. Already doing better than me pal. :sadbecky


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Plays Call of Duty as much as I play WWE 2k19. :cole

- Got infected with Becky gif from The Phantom. 

- Doesn't have friends? That's alright. We are all alone on this planet.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You always have friends here 4th.

Morning Brooks.

Playing 2k. 

Got it during the sale. And will eventually feel short changed


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Morning zrc! What time is it at your place? Here it's 2:40 PM. 

- Doesn't want Premium. 

- Probably reported every single game bug to 2k!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I sent them a dossier with 47 bugs in one article. It won't be read. :lmao

Its 9:44am here. So good afternoon to you fine sir. 

In the end you'll scratch the surface of 19 and realize you just bought 18 with more bugs and more restrictions on Universe.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Morning zrc

So it was a good night last night? 

Did you dance with traps again? :lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Morning Nostalgia.

I'm fucking dead from last night. A decade ago I'd have spent all week out, now? Not a chance.

No mutants last night, but there were some strippers. So we were all happy :lmao

P.S. - Happy Thanksgiving to the Americans in here, and those that will celebrate it.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

@zrc

- I think that every year, so no big deal. The changes are kind of enough for me to pay 50% price. It's like a big DLC. Hell, season pass is more expensive :lmao The only thing I really regret is that they didn't keep the Drew McIntyre NXT theme. He is one of my biggest players in Universe, and I basically hate his current remix. 

- I'm sure you probably did that already - but have you tried to post bug info on their official forum? I saw a bug thread for 2k18 and supposedly they "listen" to people who post bugs there. 

- What was last night about?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I went out with friends last night, despite doing the exact same the night before. 

There is a bug forum on the 2k website. Its not read by anybody at 2k or anybody working on the game. Its more a bug reference guide for players. The only way to actually report a bug is through tickets. Which also may or may not be read. 

You're enjoying the game it seems. I have periods of not playing at all, then play it for a few days. Usually when the cashgrab DLC comes out. Still pissed I gotta wait till January to play as Mike f'ing Kanellis. Especially when all 11 were on disc from day one.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Did you tweet her zrc? :lmao 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1065395822022537216
Should know that made me think of you :lmao 

Should know when I used to play WWE games I was a huge Universe fan.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Had a walk by the seafront this morning. :cool2

- Should know I love early morning walks, they are great for clearing your head.

- Knows the Americans getting two Christmas Dinners is a bit greedy. :side:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Wished peeps a happy thanksgiving.

Finds the stampede of people for discounted Televisions funny.

Early morning walks are indeed great.









@Nostalgia;
Unfortunately I did not tweet the mutant. However its sweet you thought of me. :lmao


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

King of the 2k19 thread
Went out on the lash 2 nights running :bjpenn
May or may not eat Weetabex at his breakfast club


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good old CJ. Lover of all things orange.So would probably love Becky dressed as Garfield. 

Will get my vote for best mod next month.

I do like Weetabex every now and then.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*CJGOAT

* Good morning people

* Was missed yesterday, the thread was kinda dead :sadbecky

* Didn't liked my post on the awards thread, despite I voted for Isla :side:

ZRC

* Had strippers in his party last night

* Was happy about that

* Is getting too old for that shit though*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Would not refer to trans girls as mutants :side:

Does not mind getting DJ pics in his rep page

Though prefers Peyton pics obviously


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows I'm happy, the regulars have arrived in the thread.

Mutants is better than Cocks in Frocks or Dogs in Clogs.

Didn't vote as he doesn't know enough about the women.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably would bang a trans if he is drunk enough :lol

* Apparently got blocked by DJ

* Has his birthday in a couple of months*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I believe if zrc was really drunk he would :lmao 

Should know that these two are better than the IIconics











Sucks they will break up soon :mj2


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

My next birthday is cancelled! :lmao

I could never be drunk enough to notice that thing wasn't a strap-on. 

Would be happy with Peyton getting some points in the Awards.

@Nostalgia

Ninja Turtled me like a boss.

Sonya was never gonna get a good gig in the E, unfortunately. 

Would be happy if she got a title shot.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm fully expecting Mandy to be pushed more

So let Mandy turn heel and win their feud

Sonya can then be a face and beat jobbers like Peyton Royce


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Went for a walk along his inferior seafront :cool2
Not shy about his DJ obsession :anna
Knows I've been overusing the fuck out of :anna since it got added :anna



Mordecay said:


> ** Didn't liked my post on the awards thread, despite I voted for Isla :side:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know I never see gifs on tapatalk. So I have to jump onto the website to see them. 

Stuck the forum logo on the awards pic for me. Thank you 

Always votes, for this I am giving thanks. More people vote after you do. :lmao

P.s. Where's Lynch Mob gone?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know the weather is miserable this morning so it reminds me of Northern Ireland :cool2 

Certainly not online, irl is a whole different story :argh: 

You may have got me to use :lauren but I don't think I will use that Anna Kendrick one :side:




Ninja'd me

Hates being reminded of his age or when his birthday is

Came up with the hilarious: ''tepid moist Peyton Royce''. :lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I forgot all about the tepid most Peyton Royce thing. :lmao

Is probably right, of I got drunk enough and possibly a lobotomy. I'd shag a mutant. 

But then I'd have to bath in dettol to wipe away the shame. Especially if said mutant had a bigger dick.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Would be ashamed if he bangs a trans

* Is right about me being happy that Peyton got some votes

* Not that it matters, the Riotts will win tag team and Asuka, Charlotte and Becky will win the SD award*



Nostalgia said:


> Sonya can then be a face and *job* to jobbers like Peyton Royce


*Fixed it for you buddy, with the reality :wink2:*:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Iiconics could still come third and bag 10 points each.

Which they could do with come Decembers voting.

Sasha & Bayley will probably bag second. Think it'll be close between Sonya/Mandy and the Iiconics for third.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Never misses an opportunity to bash Mordy's faves
Or Nostalgia's 
Better not start on Decker :woah



zrc said:


> P.s. Where's Lynch Mob gone?


No idea. Think he's only been on like 3 times in the last couple of months :sadbecky Hopefully wherever he is, he's ok.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't know who that is, so you're safe.

I hope Lynch Mob is OK too. Miss the Chief.

Super dupa Mod.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Doesn't know who Decker is
Maybe I don't mention her enough :hmm:
Now knows she's the chick in my sig/avi/profile pic etc :done



Nostalgia said:


> Should know the weather is miserable this morning so it reminds me of Northern Ireland :cool2


Bright & sunny here :cool2 (even though it's cold af)


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Didn't tweet mutant. Knows I would smash Mama T. Should know I'm warming to his hippo. CJ Lynch fan ninja'd moi


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Has never triggered me. 

Fancies some Sweet Mama T. 

Now knows I googled Leanna Decker


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is about to shit on Leanna Decker

* Just to trigger CJ

* Should know that he has never triggered me, just depressed me with the truth :sadbecky*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Buried CJ's favourite :lol

Should know I didn't know who she was before WF 

Never gets triggered


Ninja'd me

Admitted he was a pervert in the tell the truth thread

We all knew that already Mordy


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should admitt his DJ obsession in the tell the truth thread :lol

* Thinks that Mandy and Sonya are better than the IIconics :heston

* Doesn't care about most of womens wrestling*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Loves the nickname Nossy. Banters with Mordegloom. Cool cat. Mordegloom butted in [emoji85]


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Never edits his posts when he gets ninja'd
Posts everything on one line
Named after a Rangers player


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should know I have no problem with Becky herself, some of her fans are.....you get the message :sorry.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Likes This girl :yay

* Apparently likes the colour blue

* Doesn't have a problem with Becky*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Ninjas me at every turn like a thief in the night


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Can't get enough of that Christina.

- Also digs that JLo.

- Thinks Britney fans can suck an egg.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should know Britney fans can gtf. Should also know I'm on a different phone now, the keyboard is shit, I have to post like this, instead of the normal way


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should sort said keyboard.

When's the football on? Not that I'm interested, I just dunno what else to put.

Hopes his side wins.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should know it's on Saturday


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Christina > Britney

I can hear police sirens. So someone's either been raped or stabbed. Probably both. 

Supported of BlueCafu.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that lemon juice does not belong on pizza. 

- Not interested in football.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Good morning Phantom

* Happy thanksgiving

* Since you are one of the few regulars who actually celebrate it*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I saw lemon juice as an option on chocolate pizza once. I refuse to pay £15 for a spread out nutella sandwich. 

Welcome back Phantom.

Lunchtime for.me.











Ninja Turtled by The Mord and saviour. 

Thinks I should go premium. 

Thinks I should me named Colonel William Stryker, for me wanting to exterminate the mutants.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Lunchtime for him.

- Should know that it's breakfast and Ant-Man and The Wasp time for me.

- Made the right decision.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll get round to ant and wasp one day.

Won't be anytime soon cause its an MCU film. 

Morning/Evening Emerald


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not big on the MCU.

- Should know that it took Guardians and Ant-Man to make me a believer.

- TBH I was dreading that Doctor Strange movie.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Superhero films in general are identical. They just choose different ways of telling the exact same story. If I was 6 again I'd probably love it though. 

Wouldn't buy a chocolate pizza.

Should know it so cold my nipples are stuck on with sticky back plastic. Thank you Blue Peter!


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should know I own all four seasons of Knight Rider (original) on DVD Should also know there was no remake, it never happened, it never bloody existed


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Agreed... which is why style is important. The MCU is starting to embrace that comic book aesthetic. They should be a little more absurd, but they're getting there.

- Should know that Doctor Strange did exactly what I feared... but I still enjoyed it.

- The climax felt like a Strange comic.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Apparently liked the GOTG and Dr. Strange movies

* Is currently in an hotel room

* Should know that, since Tuesday, everyone is burying the IIconics :sadbecky*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I buried them before it was cool. 

Should know there was a mutant on TV earlier. Built like a biffa truck it was. Opened its mouth and sounded like it was trying to sell me bacon on a market stall. 

A good brother.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Will have a better lunch than me

* Hates trans as much as Nostalgia hates vegans

* Should know that, while I don't mind him burying the IIconics, seeing/listening to all these people who used to be fond of them burying them, well, that actually sucks*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Doesn't want IIconics to split

- Will be very sad if they do

- I predict one of them will eliminate the other in the Rumble


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Does not approve of my crushes.

- Except MEW.

- I'm cool with that.

EF:

- Ninja'd me.

- Wants the IIconics to turn against each other.

- Evil.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got ninja'd

- Watched his favorite perform live this past Saturday

- Seeking permanent residence in Sanctum Sanctorum


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mentioned Illinois.

Think its been a decent season of Walking Dead.

May have read some of the comics.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Stephen Strange rejected my application.

- I gave him a vitriolic review on Yelp.

- Regret that. I love him so much. :darryl


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Wonder if he's a fan of Trigun
- He loves him
- Dr. Strange is his favorite*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Trigun is damn groovy, man.

- Cosplayed as Vash for Anime Expo one year.

- Damn skippy on Strange.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cosplayer
Likes Trigun
What other anime?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Too many to name here. Lupin III is my favorite franchise tho.

- Hates modern Marvel.

- Should know that Marvel was worse in the 1990s.










Ew.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I know how bad 90s Marvel was
They had financial problems then and it mess up the company
Compared to now where its just incompetence


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- What do you hate?

- There's some bad, sure. (Not digging that Captain Marvel push.)

- But I've enjoyed a lot of what I've read.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Being an X-Men fan was great in the 90s. Though some of it was a little confusing with so many different things going on in various book collections.

It got shit the early 00s when they added some dumb shit mutants. 

Probably won't agree.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Would probably agree X-Men > Avengers

- Doesn't like Wolverine if I remember correctly

- Couldn't care less about the IIconics


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Did like 1990s X-Men... for the most part.

- I don't necessarily disagree. 

- I think there was a lot of meh in the early aughts.

EF:

- Ninja'd me.

- I think I agree.

- But I'm an old-school, Bronze Age Defenders guy.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Emerald*

Only really followed X-Men. Never was one for Spidey, Cap etc.

Read some Ghost Rider, Daredevil, Blade and Strange in the past but I was growing out of comic books at the time tbh. So didn't appreciate them. 

Damn right I don't like Wolverine.


*Phantom

Thoughts on the League of Extraordinary Gentlemen? The books not the film (though Peta Wilson *drools*)

Likes to Phantom people. 

Saw a Xbox 360 game yesterday that had Phantom in its name. Thought of you.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Good stuff!

- Moore at his best!

- Peta Wilson tho... :banderas


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Say what you want about that movie, but it had some fun fight scenes and... Peta Wilson.

Loved the graphic novels. And the fact every character is from something else. 

Have some Peta Mina.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows people fighting over TV's on Black Friday is dumb and pointless, but we do enjoy laughing at idiots. :lmao

- Wishing everyone a happy Thanksgiving, even though he doesn't celebrate it. What a bro. :JLC3

- Happy that this thread is active :anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Cool poster :anna

- Likes Becky Lynch :anna

- Likes Breaking Bad :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows the :anna emote is great.

- Should have warned me how much of a step down Season 2 of Prison Break is. :sadbecky

- Also a cool poster :anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- It still has Agent Mahone who is an awesome character

- Nothing tops Season 1 though

- Hates T-Bag :anna


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Has Ramos posters on his wall


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

4th Wall

Wait till you get to season 3. That's an even bigger step down from season 2!

Emerald

Everyone should love how deliciously evil TBag is.

Cafu

Probably has empty beer cans.littering his bedroom floor and posters from page 3.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should be aware I don't drink [emoji484]


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Becoming a frequent

* Fan of some good wrestlers

* Wants to see the Bellas being used more often*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sent him some Peyton rep

Probably surprised I made a post in the Carmella thread

Should know I find her attractive


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll be sending you all rep love tomorrow. Spread some out earlier.

Good old fan threads. 

I heard Mordy is a permanent fixture of Peyton's. Its that iconic.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Replace iconic with obsessive and yes that describes Mordy's amount of posts in Peyton threads :lol 

I remember the days when no fan threads existed and marks had to actually debate (and argue) with each other in generic threads in the general WWE, RAW and Smackdown sections.

Which I enjoyed more because more debate is good and some fan threads have become WOAT, such as the Alexa Bliss fan thread


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that if I didn't posted in the Peyton threads they would probably die :sadbecky

* I posted this almost 3 years ago and I am fulfilling that promise :lol https://www.wrestlingforum.com/women-wrestling/1787145-peyton-royce-kc-cassidy-cassie-megathread-aussie-lotta-assets-7.html#post57993809

* I know that you find Carmella atractive, you sent me rep for a post in her thread once :grin2:*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I just viewed CJ and Fourth Wall's profiles and their visitor walls are littered with Peyton pics :side: 

Probably doesn't have an opinion on Peyton's forehead :lol

I like Carmella and I enjoyed parts of her title reign (mainly her promos) but I didn't like some of the booking decisions. She should have never gone over Asuka and her reign should have been shorter. She's certainly improved in the ring since then and anyone who can't see that is a blind hater. The comedy stuff with R-Truth is stupid though, so was how quickly she turned face but it seems to have worked and she gets decent reactions now.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

She's improved sure. But so did everyone else, so she's still bottom of the barrel with T, Hippo and Dana as far as in ring work goes. 

She had no business being in the ring with Asuka or Charlotte.

Is right the flossing is just stupid.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should accept Mella Is [emoji383]


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Except she isn't. And is exactly where she belongs, doing nothing of note.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably thinks that Carmella should leave the flossing thing to the experts :lmao










* Burying his fave in ring work

* He just like to bury everyone :lol*



Nostalgia said:


> Probably doesn't have an opinion on Peyton's forehead :lol.


*I know she has a big forehead, hell, she has admitted that on interviews and on Instagram, but it really doesn't bother me. She can go bald and still be the hottest woman on the roster :shrug. I prefer things that make you unique that things that make you perfect, I really don't like when something looks too perfect, because it looks fake*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I've never said Sweet Mama T or my Hungry Hippo are ring technicians. Because it would be a flat out lie. If Nia could stop injuring people, she'd be a capable big woman with a little flash (the rolling senton mostly).

I'm also fully aware of why they're employed, and more power to them. They've managed to keep jobs off the back of another persons legacy with minimum effort put in. Who wouldn't wanna make coin doing little? :lmao

Should know 19 crashed on the Iiconics entrance :lmao


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Hated SmackDown last night.

From South America

Dislikes messi

Edit: that was meant for morderacy

Likes the most unpopular women in the company. 

Like Samoan women

Posts in the ewr thread sometimes


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Rarely posts here

* Daniel Bryan fan

* Full Metal Alchemist fan maybe?*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should know Becky fans are being ripped a new one in the Nia Jax Nuclear Heat thread


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- Is enjoying GS1981 shit tier posts
- :beckyhi
- :becky2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Apparently feels embarrased of some Becky fans

* It seems like he has free time to post here around this hour

* Hopes that Charlotte doesn't take Becky's Mania main event spot*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I might disappear soon. 

Hope you all have a great night. 

Mord don't break your thumb refreshing the Peyton Instagram.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Just made the WWE Female Awards thread :mark:
- Is probably happy that Nia Jax is getting a title shot against Ronda Rousey 
- Is also probably satisfied with Victoria being in the Top 6 for best all-around package in the women's section for my RTC threads


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Good poster :becky2

- Has a lot of favorite wrestlers in common with me

- Is waiting eagerly for KO and Sami to return :mark


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should know I'm watching funny Siri videos


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

@emerald-fire ;

- Probably also believes that Charlotte Flair is the MVP of this year out of the main-roster women in terms of ppv matches 
- Also finds Mojo Rawley a cringe wrestler :lol
- Believes that this Tuesday was a good time to turn The Miz face


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fan of Ziggler (Y)

From sunny Florida

Like emerald has a very positive outlook when it comes to wrestling


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably knows that I am just posting this to brag about my new sig :grin2:

* I will send him Carmella reps when I stop being lazy and spread some rep :lol

* Probably has read what I posted about Peyton's forehead*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Peyton's forehead is strangely alluring to Mordegloom New sig


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mordegloom reminds me of:











Dislikes Sasha Banks


Runs into a lot of people on Twitter who think wrestling is real :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Made him post in the Peyton thread :woo

* Thinks about a pokemon when he thinks about the nickname Cafu uses for me :side:

* I am lazy spreading rep, so, there you go*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Because it's called Gloom! 

Posted some great pics

But would probably agree she is hotter as a blonde


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Monitors my WWE section posting. :side:

- Keeps me in line. :anna

- Finds Carmella attractive. I think she's got a good body.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Forever using :anna

* Wishes people celebrated Thanksgiving in the UK

* Visitor Wall is becoming IIconic*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows that :anna is pretty awesome. Although, CJGOAT uses it even more than me. :beckylol

- Sent me some lovely IIconic beach pictures, which I am very thankful for on this Thanksgiving I don't celebrate.

- Got an even better signature :anna


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Thinks I overuse :anna
It's true :anna
Knows I should stop :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Seems to imply Carmella doesn't have a nice face. I don't know why some people think this, there's nothing wrong with it. :lol

Definitely sucking up to the mods with the CJGOAT thing :lauren

Should know that CJ will most of the time send you a Leanna Decker rep


Ninja'd me

Another textbook example of as soon as I mention someone they show up right away 

May not be happy that he has more sections of the forum to moderate now :hmm:


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Knows Brick Wall is so kissing ass


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Hasn't been long enough in the forum to know that TFW isn't kissing ass

* Is common knowledge that CJ is indeed CJGOAT

* The only defect CJ has is that he loves Becky :beckylol*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Everyone is kissing Brick Wall's sassy sized behind


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't like girls with lots of tattoos 

Rarely watches porn and finds it boring

So probably watches really dull stuff like Fourth Wall does


Ninja'd me

Calls TFW Brick Wall

Calls Anna Kendrick a Z-lister


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks he will never reach TFW post count

* Apparently is into hardcore porn

* Except for the lesbian stuff*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know what I'm into 

And yes it's better than regular porn

Should know Lesbian porn is WOAT. Unbelievably tame and limited.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** :hmm

* Probably knows that I wish zrc was here to make a joke about the first 2 things he posted

* Should know that I am probably not gonna be here a lot on Saturday since I have an stupid wedding to attend :side:*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

That's why DJ should do it :banderas


Should know zrc can't make any jokes because he probably watches much worse stuff


Will be smartly dressed on Saturday


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Was a class clown in School like myself. :anna

- Is tempted to pay for some exclusive DJ content. :lol

- Calls my Porn viewing habits 'dull'. :armfold


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tempted but I'm not a fool, so I won't :cool2 

Should know I'm currently responding to your PM

Others probably think we talk about some weird stuff in PM :side:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know we kind of do, I guess. :side:

- Thinks I'm sucking up to CJ. I've known him since the GFX days damn it! :anna When he was 'why2cj' :beckylol

- Is trying to beat me in response time to PM's. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Talks about clown classes and porn with Nostalgia via PM :hmm

* Wants to celebrate Thanksgiving mostly because of the food

* Even though, if he was in charge of the food, he would probably buy pizza :lol *


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I couldn't convince Fourth Wall to check out one particular video

Should know it wouldn't scar him for life

Should know the Russian girl in it is very hot!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Was it really a girl though? :grin2: 

* Wants to scare TFW with porn

* Should know that once I was, a video that my brother showed me, it gave me chills*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Of course, but Fourth Wall won't change his mind so :shrug 

Just like Peyton would get chills if she saw you naked :lmao

Doesn't need to PM anyone because he probably talks a lot with his Twitter ''friends''


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Peyton probably has never seen someone so big, of course it would give her chills :jericho2

* Unlike DJ, who probably would get chills if she sees you naked and realize than hers is bigger than yours :lmao

* I actually send/receive PM from people here, mopstly asking me about Peyton stuff :grin2:*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Too bad Peyton is engaged so your fantasies will never come true :jericho2

Should know the second sentence is fake news


I didn't know anyone else on this website cared about Peyton :shocked:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** They can always break up :grin2:. In all honesty, as much as I envy Dillinger, she seems happy, so I don't mind. Besides, I am one ugly mofo, so I have no chance even if I was the last man on earth, she probably would start dating Billie first :lol

* Should know that there at least 2 more people in the forum with Peyton in their avi/sigs :shrug

* If no one really care about her she probably wouldn't have stayed in the top 10 of zrc's rankings for most of the year, despite missing 1/4 of the year and being a jobber since her call up*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks zrc's rankings matter :lauren

Calls himself an ugly mofo

Should know there is some girl out there that will find you attractive. Don't give up.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Making Mordy feel better. What a nice guy.










- Might like :lauren more than :shrug

- Knows a lot of us could work on our self confidence on here.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that the Phantom liked that because being kind to Mordy is rare here.

- The Phantom knows that the Phantom is fine. :homer

- Should know that :anna is up there with :asuka.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Putting over the :anna smiley.
- Knows CJ knows how to pick the best smilies. 
- Should know I'm always kind to Mordy, he's a sweetheart.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Mordy is GOAT.

- Not Aubrey GOAT.

- But pretty GOAT. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** People putting over Mordy roud

* Mordy appreciates all of you too










* But I am indeed an ugly mofo and probably you won't find a person with lower self esteem than me. But I have no problem with that :grin2:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows I'm one of those annoying guys that has to one-up everyone else.

- I know a guy with self-esteem waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay lower than Mordy's.

- Isn't ugly. Nobody really is.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Got an spooky IIconic message in his visitor wall :grin2:

* Knows people with lower self esteem than me, not possible

* Knows that the Phantom is pretty :homer*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not a big Kate Micucci fan.

- But should listen to Kate and Riki Lindhome:

-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Doesn't come up with lame nicknames for me. :cool2

- However, does call me Anna, but that's okay :anna I'll pretend I look that good.

- Is really putting over Kate Micucci. Kate Micucci vs. :asuka at WrestleMania?



Mordecay said:


> ** Knows people with lower self esteem than me, not possible
> *


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't like to be called Brick Wall

* Does appreciate hot Peyton pics

* Should check his visitor wall then >*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that Kate deserves it. 

- Should know that Kate is also awesome IRL.

- Universal Champion Asuka and Kate Micucci vs. The Dread Dormammu and Jason Voorhees at WM.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Probably not going to bed in a minute.

- Should know I'll probably dream about Kate Micucci tonight. :beckylol

- Would faint if Kate Micucci was the Celebrity appearance at WrestleMania.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Would faint if Anna Kendrick did a musical number at WrestleMania

* Forgot about Becky Lynch :yay

* Come to the anti-Becky dark side my friend >*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- Might dream about Kate Micucci. :mark

- I'm jealous. I only dream about disfigured stalkers in Christmas sweaters. :sadbecky

- Loves the Men. :becky :rollins

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Wants to join my Legion of Becky Non-Fans?

- Can be the Mysterio to my Doc Ock.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- There is only one The Man :becky

- Believes every venue needs a Phantom

- He is the Phantom of Staples Center


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should also receive the gift of Kate Micucci dreams.

-









- Should know that the Phantom was in a music video for a song called The Man.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should send the video link to that song

- Adores Kate Micucci

- :asuka


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Should listen to Rhapsody of Fire's Emerald Sword song
- Should listen to power metal
- Fan of eveything's blue*


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*Thinks Vash the Stampede is swell.

Stopped watching wrestling for 2 years now. Unless he's staring at a corpse since it's been dead.

Is evil. Not sure in what capacity but he probably pays with a check at the grocery store during peak hours.

That is all.*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Loves guns
- New guy in this thread
- Related to Buster Keaton, somehow

That's all folks!!










SATAN RULES!!!*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

emerald-fire said:


> - Should send the video link to that song
> 
> - Adores Kate Micucci
> 
> - :asuka


Starring the Phantom...







- Keepin' metal alive. \m/

- Loves Looney Tunes like a winner.

- Pure evil.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wants me to join his anti Becky movement

* Should know that I have been the leader of the anti-Becky movement even before her push :lol

+ Has used green font in his sig :yay*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- If he wanted to be the leader of the Legion of Becky Non-Fans, he should've come up with the idea. :asuka

- Can still be my second-in-command. 

- An actual picture of Becky haters:










I'm Doc Ock.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Starring the Phantom...


Where in this video do you appear?



Mordy

- Anti-Becky :sadbecky

- Anti-Charlotte too, I guess :sadbecky

- Likes Paige at least aige

EDIT

Phantom

- Probably owns a Doctor Strange costume

- Has Clea posters on his wall

- Knows Nikki Swango is groovy


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* I came up with the idea months ago, you could even say years, but back then it was just me, Tyrion, Boss of Belair and Chris Jeri-GOAT.

* But since then Tyrion has been posting mostly about Asuka and Cris and Boss became Becky fans :lauren

* And, tbf, my hate is not directed towards Becky, is mostly directed to some of her fans

EMERALD

* Fellow Paige fan

* Is right about me not being a Charlotte fan

* Squashing the IIconics, that didn't help. He probably enjoyed that though :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

EF:

- Knows as much as I want him to know.

- Should try to spot the Phantom.

- Will not join the Legion of Becky Non-Fans.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Didn't call it a legion.

- Still my idea. 

#DOCTOROCTOPUSFORLIFE


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Phantom is invisible

- Which is fitting for his name

- Timeless entity


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Digs that Paige.

- Wants Drew to murder Brock at WM.

- Posts celeb pics that aren't of MEW/Kate/Jessica Chastain/Helena Bonham Carter/Aubrey... :hmm


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

No idea where this hump of humanity came from


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cool.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Good night Phantom

* Hope you had a happy Thanksgiving

* And have dreams about Clea, Aubrey, MEW, Francoise and Kate*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good morning/evening. 

Whenever I see a mutant now, I turn into a Sentinel. "Mutant detected!"

Probably already gone to bed.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should know I'm off to sleepyville, have a nice evening hippo fan


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sweet dreams Cafu.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- One thing
- 1
- Uno!!!*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Just doing what Cafu does :lmao though if he jumped off a cliff I wouldn't do that.

Posted three ways to say the same thing.

Should post more. Or maybe the regulars should post less. :lmao


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Right now it's morning at zrc's place. Good morning! 

- Became a regular in this thread a while ago. 

- Doesn't like any of my favorites, I think, but this all doesn't have an affect on our communication at all.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I like 3 people in his top 5

Should know who those 3 are 

Is 3 years older than me


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Had his birthday a week ago. 

- I'd have a guess: Dean Ambrose, Samoa Joe aaaaand... I want to say... Drew? I don't remember you in a Bryan thread, and that thread is overwhelmed with Bryan fans. 

- Doesn't like Lashley :y2j


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Shares at least two favourites with me
- We both have angry Deano avatars
- Lives somewhere in Russia, so it's likely very cold where he is :lol


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Should know we're freezing the hell out here, and it's not even winter yet. :done 

- Doesn't want Seth to face Lesnar. Neither do I, but for slightly different reason. 

- Angry Deano is the best Deano. I like everybody angry. Actually, I probably have some anger issues. :bryan2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is correct about those 3. I've liked Joe for a while, but given his current awful booking and how much they've ruined him I've almost given up on him. Dean was always my favourite original Shield member, but his face run got really bland for years to the point I start to find Rollins more interesting - so this heel turn is good for him. I always thought FCW Ambrose was the best Ambrose, it would be nice if he could be like that again. McIntyre has improved a lot so I've got to give credit where credit is due, and of course I've liked his alliance with Ziggler. They're tag team of the year for me. 

I've never liked and never will like Daniel Bryan, though I'm more neutral on him these days. I still think how he won the title recently on a random episode of Smackdown with no build and ending AJ's year long reign was really stupid though.

Seth vs Lesnar wouldn't be bad. :shrug At least it's fresh, I can't believe they are considering Lesnar/Strowman again with how many times Lesnar has made Strowman look like a bitch. fpalm


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Should not give up on someone because of their booking. 

- Should know that it was hypocritical of me to say this, because I gave up on Bray Wyatt purely because of the booking. 

- Probably is not a Bryan fan because of the YES chants. I kinda feel bad being a Bryan fan, because I think YES chants have cost him a lot of fans. Ironically it gave him a lot of fans also. But I always saw past these chants, I like his intensity in the ring, love when he's doing different submissions and when he's angry in promos. Well, there we go with the anger stuff again...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Posting a lot this morning

* Torn about the YES chants

* Sometimes I confuse him with Ambrose Girl. Then I see the sig and realize it's not her :lol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Also sometimes confuses RBrooks with Ambrose girl

Made me laugh out loud with a particular post in here last night

Should know I'm thinking about turning signatures on again :hmm:



RBrooks said:


> - Should know that it was hypocritical of me to say this, because I gave up on Bray Wyatt purely because of the booking.
> 
> - Probably is not a Bryan fan because of the YES chants. I kinda feel bad being a Bryan fan, because I think YES chants have cost him a lot of fans. Ironically it gave him a lot of fans also. But I always saw past these chants, I like his intensity in the ring, love when he's doing different submissions and when he's angry in promos. Well, there we go with the anger stuff again...


I gave up on Bray Wyatt too. The character had SO much potential, but WWE booked him horribly both in terms of match booking and his character never evolving. 

With Bryan it's because I never liked his character. :shrug So I never thought much of him before he started the YES Chants. I've always appreciated and given credit for his ring work, but the rest has never appealed to me. He has improved a bit over the years on the mic but not to the level his fans make out. I've just never found him interesting from a character point of view and if I find a character boring it's very hard for me to invest in them and care about their matches.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

@Mordecay: 

- Should know I confuse everyone with Deans avi with Ambrose Girl, including me :heyman5

- Is one of the oldschool guys from this thread. 

- Loves Peyton, and who could blame him :smugcena


@Nostalgia:

- Agree on everything, I too can't invest in wrestlers matches if I find character boring. I don't know. With Bryan, I kinda think he is an exception to the rule, I just kind of like him, not to the point of absurdity. To each their own, of course. 

- Also a Bray Wyatt fan, well good! There's not that much of us here. 

- Definitely should turn on the sigs and see mine :zayn2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Might like Bryan more character wise now that he's a Heel with a bit more of an edge. The Dragon. :mark:

- Should enable signatures so he can see my lovely Anna ones. :anna

- Knows the Sonya Deville thread is super dead. :mj2

RBrooks:

- Definitely waiting for Dean/Seth at TLC to tear the house down. :mark:

- Waiting for this guy to return










- Would :mark: for a Becky & Sami Heel MMC team?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is nicknamed Brick Wall and Concrete Puss :lmao 

Should tweet DJ on Twitter 

Frequent poster in the ''name 1 difference'' thread


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

@The Fourth Wall

- Oh yeah, Becky and Sami team... wens3

- Is 23 years old. So it'd be a while until realizes how life just gone by. :allen

- From UK, where I've never been but always wanted to. But it's cold there, I think. Well, it's cold fucking here too, so I'd rather be in UK.


@Nostalgia:

- Just tried to ninja me, that ain't working brotha. 

- Likes to travel! But I can't tell if actually does. 

- A fan of Ambrose, Bray, Drew and Joe... what a taste! :kliq


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nostalgia:

- Finds Cafu's nicknames hilarious. :side:

- Should know if I did, it would be to wingman for him. 

- Will get some Sonya rep next time I spread it around










RBrooks:

- Should know the UK is miserable & cold, you really don't want to live here. :lol

- Knows Drew McIntyre has potential to be the next big thing.

- Informing me my life is only going to get even worse past my early 20's. :sadbecky


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- Wants people to imagine that he's a guy 31 years older. 
- That's a weird fetish. 
- I don't judge.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't judge weird fetishes

That's good then because I don't have any :shrug

Also an AC/DC fan


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Was it me talking in the 3rd person? Should point out which post made him :lmao

* Wants to activate sigs again just to see my awesome Peyton sigs :grin2:

* Gave up on Bray Wyatt. Can't blame him, I used to like him too, but I haven't cared about him for years*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows Wyatt had potential, but is an eternal jobber from this point. Only WWE & :vince could fuck up a cult leader gimmick. 

- Knows Nostalgia should enable sigs :anna

- Wants me to forget about Becky Lynch.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Well, you already forgot about her once, so... :shrug

* Should know that it is true, life goes to shit after you turn 25 :sadbecky

* Gave up on the Sonya thread :mj2
*


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

@Mordecay 

- Another Bray fan. We should unite. 









- Should know that I see his Peyton sig, and I like it. 

- Also a fan of Sami :zayn3 


@The Fourth Wall

- Has lots gifs for everything. 

- Should know that here, in Yekaterinburg is -20C , and say in London it's +8С. So yeah, I choose UK. 

- I wonder if Charlotte will take on Ronda instead of Becky, at Wrestlemania, after all. That would suck, frankly, but whatever.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has his birthday one day before mine :lol

* Has not received visitor messages

* That has changed right now :grin2:*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hasn't cared for Bray Wyatt in years. I haven't cared about anything Bray's done since 2014 so I don't think I can be called a fan anymore. That's why I said I gave up on him. The loss to Cena at WrestleMania 30 was the downward spiral for his character. In the next 4 years the only thing relevant he did was face The Undertaker at WrestleMania and hold the WWE Title for a month and drop it to Randy Orton. 

His birthday is in December

Should know that Russian women are a lot more beautiful than British women. If RBrooks ever came to the UK he would realise this quickly. The average British woman looks awful. :lmao


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

@Nostalgia

- You guys really try to make me not come to UK, how sweet of you  

- Joined not even 2 full years before me, but has 8 times my amount of posts. That's some skill, lol. I'm a regular for like 6 months only, and not planning to go away. 

- Bray was something else. Shame they build all the guys just to feed to top face and then Undertaker. The same will probably happen with Drew btw, and I guess you won't are about him then... :cry2 

@Mordecay

- Thanks for that! 

- Well, happy birthday in advance! Just in case I'll forget to go to Anything forum, like I usually do. 

- Also a fan of Neville. That guy is the strangest man alive now.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should watch Jeremy Kyle to get a preview of what the UK is like. :beckylol

- One of the only members on this site from Russia. There is another guy somewhere, but I haven't seen him post in a while. 

- Knows I have a gif for every occasion


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

1. Is very friendly and nice
2. Has great taste (Anna Kendrick!)
3. Was born a day before Halloween


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*THE FOURTH WALL

* Should know that, according to CJ, apparently I am the only member from Peru :side:

* Thinks I am a sweetheart










* Thinks that he has lower self esteem than me










LYYNCH

* First time I see him/her posting here

* New member :hi

* Becky Lynch fan :hmm*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has developed a strong bromance with Fourth Wall

Also with zrc

Should know the post you made that made me laugh last night was this: https://www.wrestlingforum.com/76477226-post8150.html


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Good morning rats


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Another new member

* Probably won't get many votes in the favourite new member category in the WF's awards

* Wants to take zrc's place as resident troll*



Nostalgia said:


> Should know the post you made that made me laugh last night was this: https://www.wrestlingforum.com/76477226-post8150.html


*Well. we all knew DJ's was bigger than yours :lmao*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey Mordy 

Probably wants those women's tag belts, cause its the only way Peyton will get a whiff at a belt.
They'd probably lose to the Bella Twins in the first round.

If Cafu is the resident troll, he can have the position. I've behaved myself the past few days xD


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

No because it was so ridiculous, that's why it was funny. :lmao 

No one knows that because no one has seen her naked :side:

If she was I would be genuinely shocked because I'm actually a decent size so.. :shrug


Ninja'd me at an appropriate time 

Always comments when he sees mutants so it's on his mind a lot

No idea what WWE are doing with women's tag belts. You would think they would have introduced months ago. Got all these teams that are doing nothing, at least tag belts would give them something to do.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Be aware I'm not a troll, LiableToSulk was a troll, ok pups


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey Nossy 

Should know I get very lonely in this thread when I wake up. I'm always refreshing waiting for you, Mordy, Phantom, 4th Wall, Cafu etc. To post.

No mutants from me today. Its bad enough they look like they live down on Fraggle Rock.


Hey Cafu
Will watch football tomorrow.
Will cheer when his team wins.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should know I'm closing in on 3k followers on Twitter Is enjoying his hippo getting the heat Laughing at Mama T burying IWC faves Sasha & Bayley


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Calls me Concrete Puss. :sadbecky
- Makes Nostalgia laugh.
- Probably shit talks us on Twitter too. :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't like Cafu's nicknames

* According to Nostalgia, we have a bromance, do we?

* Should change his location since he does posts in the WWE sections every now and then :grin2:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know Jeremy kyle isn't a true indicator of Britain. Some of us actually pay for our teeth!

Precisely 4 walls, not too many. Not too few.

A buddy.

Mordy 
Ninja Turtled me. 

No you don't have a bromance. He humours you.

Jealous zrc is the worst! :lmao


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Knows it's banter. Talks to Nossy in PM


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Gets lonely here :sadbecky

* Misses us from time to time

* Made me laugh with that Sentinel line :lmao

CAFU

* Apparently is the new resident troll

* Named just 2 things

* Likes the IIconics if I remember correctly*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know I just gave the Iiconics the tag belts in 2k19.

Which is more than the E will ever do with them. 

Should know they'll be losing them to Taynara Conti and Kavita Devi, in a United Nations stable with Xia Li and Lacey Evans.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Implemented Women's Tag Team belts in his Universe before WWE have.

- Is a bro.










- Knows Jeremy Kyle isn't totally accurate, and is the worst representation of us. Although, I do see a lot of those people outside the Job Centre. :lol


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

zrc:

*- Wants me to blabber more, in general.
- Should know that while I still post stuff outside but because my lack of interest in wrestling altogether, there isn't much to chat about.
- Thinks I'm adopting Cafe Blue's gimmick or something*

The Fourth Wall:

*- Ninja fuck'd me
- Loves Top Gun
- Would love to see Anna Kendrick doing that to him*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Writes song lyrics.

- Digs the Prince of Darkness. 

- Should worship Dormammu instead.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should know Aubey Piaza or whatever her name is, is irrelevant


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cool.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Quite.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Cheese.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Using just one word in his posts

- Invisible

- Invincible?

EDIT

GentleMETALman

- Continuing Phantom's trend

- His day starts and ends with music

- Is no longer listing his top 10 matches in sig


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Burger.

The emerald is actually on fire. 

A bro.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loves metal.

- Loves anime.

- Loves not loving Daniel Bryan.

EDIT:

Clea. :mark :woo :dance


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fuck Clea. 

Those fanny flaps are long since crusted. 

Mutant detected!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Hates Wolverine

- But likes Hugh Jackman?

- Knows nobody can do a better job voicing Scar than Jeremy Irons


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- That was mean. :sadbecky

- Why you gotta be like that? :sadbecky

- Magik. :woo :dance :mark :asuka

EF:

- Ninja'd me.

- Hugh Jackman fan?

- Liked him in The Greatest Showman?


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

You're all batshit insane


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- World's biggest Clea fan

- World's only Clea fan

- Likes Clea more than Magik


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I mean, they're both great.

- Clea and Strange will forever be my dorks tho.

- Clea and Magik should be in a buddy-comedy together.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Clea and Magik in a lesbian romp, with a mutant in between to be the knob goblin.

Missed you Phantom.

I actually do.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Knows I don't care about Clea & Magik


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Missed me?

- I was gone for a few hours!

- If I'm gone, just post a Doctor Strange pic with your three things. It'll be like I never left.

EDIT:

I know. Knight Rider is pretty boss tho.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Some people call me the Space Cowboy.

- Some call me the Gangster of Love.

- SOME PEOPLE call me... Maurice.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Fantasm & Mordegloom are the WF version of Rocksteady & Bebop


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nope. I'm April O'Neil.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

You are what I say you are


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You say I'm April? Cool.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> You say I'm April? Cool.




No, you're Krang


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Groovy.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Krang was the shit! Not literal shit like Peyton Royce.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

R & B were hilarious too


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Of course they were. Apart from now some think sheamus and an elf are bebop and rocksteady. Which to me is just wrong.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Will notice that I'm back to naming three things.

- Knows Krang was boss.

- Probably dug the Shredder.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Fan of Headliner :lol

* Was posting 1 thing :hmm

* Identifies himself with a lot of female characters*



zrc said:


> Krang was the shit! Not literal shit like Peyton Royce.


*Never seen shit looking like that... :shrug*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I have. Its also a mutant. 

Mutant detected.

EXTERMINATE!!!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi zrc.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wanting to trigger zrc's Sentinel powers

* Wants to see DJ naked

* Would be surprised if hers is bigger than his :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I do not like that mutant.

It looks too much like my cousin!

Knows I got photobombed by tits. Also knows I'm going out again tonight.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know that last pic I posted is :banderas

Should know I've probably posted most of the photos she has on this forum at some point :lmao

I want to know your cousin :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wants to be related to zrc :lol

* Posting most of DJ's photos in the forums

* Yet he claims he is not obsssesed :hmm*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know our bromance is real, very real.










- Has clocked on that Nostalgia is obsessed with DJ. :side: He can deny it, but we know. :Cocky

- Still hasn't got you beat for your Peyton love, however. Not even I can match that. :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

His Peyton love is sad, so very very sad..

But you be brother Wall.

And we all love walls.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is gonna die if he continues to go out at this rate

* Apparently Nostalgia would have a crush on his cousin :lol

* Called Peyton "literal shit" :vincefu*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You're not wrong. 

But I wanna go out tonight. 

Good old Mordy.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows we are the new Iconic Duo. Sorry Phantom.










- Knows zrc is a bit :rude

- Knows Nostalgia is trying to swoop in those DM's of zrc's cousin. :side:

zrc:

- Going out tonight.

- Has a life outside of the forum, unlike us sad bastards.

- Should log in when he's drunk, as the posts would be very entertaining.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm never around my phone when I go out, so pics are taken by Rachel. 

Though I'm sure I would be pretty funny. Apparently I once had a thirty minute debate with a bonsai tree, about the war in China. 

Voted.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

These mentions fpalm 

Shall I admit I'm obsessed just to get you guys to stop bringing it up every time? :side:

Mordy and TFW are clearly lacking ideas today


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Lacking very muchly.

I would ask my cousin to tweet you. But she drinks from a fur cup.
Cause she flicks the bean.

You guys have me.for another hour then I am outta here.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I'm always lacking ideas. That's why I come on here so much. 

- Should know I blame Mordy, he brought it up first. :side:

- Was a bit :rude just then.

zrc:

- Waits until he sees me viewing the thread so he can ninja me. :sadbecky

- Leaving us soon.

- Hopefully enjoys himself tonight :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Never rude to you 4th.

I was rude to Phantom earlier, I apologize. 

Love you all


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Only rude to me

* Well, to my fave :sadbecky

* Jealous of my bromance with the TFW :lol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm reading an old forum thread: https://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/2202314-not-all-trans-people-insane.html

When did Oxi get unbanned? I thought his ban was permanent. 

https://www.wrestlingforum.com/68877538-post8.html :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Used to talk to Oxi a lot before he got banned.

- Likes to read old Rant threads.

- Has adopted Tyrion's form of "Should know.." posting in this thread, and the rest of us have as well. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** The Billie to my Peyton

* Because I am the hotter and more talented one :lmao

* Posted the Peyton twerking gif done*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

-









- Should know Billie has bigger boobs :Cocky I win.

- Knows Nostalgia owes him some three things after that last post, and he calls us lazy. Cheeky bugger!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Peyton has a bigger booty :shrug :homer

https://giant.gfycat.com/BonyWarmheartedBeagle.webm

That clip is always hypnotizing :done

* Knows Nostalgia is a bit of an hypocrite when it comes to the 3 things stuff :lol

* Call us "sad bastards" for having no life. He is not wrong :darryl*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I said you were lacking ideas today, I didn't say you guys were lazy. :side:

Should know you run out of 3 things to say often so we end up talking about whatever

Should know I'm reading a different old thread now, but on a similar topic. :lol Hey I was barely active on the forum during this time so it's interesting.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Catch you all tomorrow. 

Love you all, and death to all mutants. 

Mord and saviour, don't try strain yourself, clicking a page. You need that hand to jerk over Peyton.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Nossy & Grapefruit Schwing BFF's


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

-










- Should know I'm trying to come up with a creative nickname for him, but it's hard. :sadbecky

- Thinks I'm a


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Would also love to see Seth Rollins be the one to beat Brock Lesnar for the Universal title at Wrestlemania 35 :Seth
- Would also love to see Becky Lynch main-event next year's Wrestlemania with Ronda Rousey (and maybe Charlotte Flair if she's added) :becky2
- Also probably doesn't want the likes of Tommaso Ciampa, Pete Dunne, Adam Cole, Aleister Black, Velveteen Dream, Johnny Gargano, Undisputed Era, and Ricochet to get called up from NXT anytime soon


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows an 'Upgrade' to the Main Roster for most NXT guys is a death wish to their careers, sadly. Only :vince would manage to fuck up guys like Gargano & Black.

- Probably looking forward to Bryan/Styles at TLC, and to see how Bryan evolves as a Heel now. Should be interesting. Always wanted to see a more aggressive Bryan. The American Dragon. :mark:

- Knows Dean & Seth are about to tear the house down next month.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*THE FOUTH WALL

* Knows that Dean and Seth have amazing chemistry

* Doesn't have much creativity when it comes to nicknames

* Knows that being called up is basically a demotion with a bigger pay. My girl :sadbecky 

PHANTOM

* Is back 

* Doesn't seem too happy

* Wants to kick TFW ass*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- And wear a sexy clown costume.

- And drink soda.

- And give her gas money.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> - Knows we are the new Iconic Duo. Sorry Phantom.


-









-









-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

-









- We made some good memories together, it's time we moved on Phantom.










- We all know your real bromance is still with Tyrion. :asuka :fact


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Would break every wall down to get to Anna Kendrick
Been here 6 years now
Big fan of the Man :rollins


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Appreciates The Man. :Cocky

- Knows a dislike feature on this site would be terrible. :fact Good god, let's not become Reddit, please. That place gives me nightmares.

- Should know I think feet are :goaway but I know he appreciates the GIF's.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

- Loves Pizza.

- Loves Anna Kendrick. :anna

- Knows that if he needs a chat, I'm here. :beckyhi


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Lovely guy.

- Knows people in the WWE sections can be :goaway sometimes. Who am I kidding, most of the time. :side:

- Knows I keep my local takeaway place in business. Fun fact: I've ordered from there so many times that they recognise me now when they deliver. :lmao I think I should stop eating Pizza.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm just not ready... :sadbecky

- We went to Mexico together. :sadbecky

-


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*
^^
Ninja'ed me. :non:

Has one entertaining signature. :fact

Is a fan of The Carpenters. :fact


@The Fourth Wall ; 

Is this sites biggest Anna Kendrick fan. :benson

Is a fan of the one and only Lass Kicker. :becky

One of my closes friends on here. :benson1*_


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is not one of the regulars in this thread.










- Was ninja'd. Apologies.

- Haunts the celebrity picture thread.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Not ready to move on from TFW

* Probably misses Tyrion

* Has anime gifs for almost everything*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is scaring the non-regulars away. Stop. :asuka

- Should post in the Celebrity thread more. :anna I appreciate your Kate Micucci. 

- Getting christmasy already










Mordy:

- Knows we are pretty adorable together. 

- Should know Phantom has Kate Micucci, he'll be okay.

- Probably not having Tea & Chocolate Digestives right now.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I am not okay.

- But I never really was.

- Knows that I will supply the Kate.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Most of the people who are regulars here are not ok

* They are either bored, depressed or both

* Is gonna spam the Celebrities thread with Kate Micucci*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Phantom
Admits his lose of mental health
Which is good. Admitting your problems is the first step to recovery.
Is getting festive

Mordecay
Ninja'd me
New sig
Wants them to bang


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably loves my new sig

* Probably wants them to bang as well

* Not as much as he would like to see Kira Kosarin and Victoria Justice banging though*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows that I'd be down to see Anna Kendrick & Blake Lively going at it. :anna










- Knows most of us in here are not okay in the slightest, bit weird to be honest. :beckylol

- Should know, however, that this place makes me happy.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Is a Fan Favorite on here.

-Must never forget Becky 'The Man' Lynch.

-Broken the Fourth Wall plenty of times I assume.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is hoping that Bliss and Becky compete again soon and that their injuries are not that serious

Probably not happy AJ lost the title 

Not been a good time for your favs recently


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Removed DJ from his avatar.

- I noticed he had a throwback avatar earlier to the one on the beach, but he's changed it again. :sadbecky

- Is on at a unusually late time for him. He's usually in bed by now. :hmm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** He is going to bed soon

* It's just gonna be me and the Phantom, if he appears

* Misses DJ in Nostalgia's avi*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Grapefruit Schwing still refuses to accept Anna Kaboom's place in the world  Mordesnuff interrupted


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Is one entertaining poster on this site. 

Is a Seth Rollins fan. 

Also is from the Planet Euphoria. *_


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Has noticed my harmless banter with Lynch fans :beckylol Should know It's nothing personal.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Isn't posting in this thread correctly
- I love 3 out of 4 peeps listed in his sidebar
- Might get mad if people prefer Britney over Christina :lol


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Finn Balor fan

- Attending WM 35

- Loving Heelbrose


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Adores Sergio Ramos to death


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Shut it....


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Knows Trivium rule.

Posting pics.

Really enjoyed Corbin as Raw GM.*


Ninja'd


*Realising Headliner is the man.

Still lives in the Catacombs.

Is a rep whore.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** One of 3 people who use coloured font here

* Probably hasn't wasted an hour watching Peyton do a Q&A

* Thinks Nikki vs Ronda was the female feud of the year*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The Peyton to TFW's Billie.

- I'm the Asuka to his Peyton.

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Funny

- Groovy

- Nice guy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Adjective. 

- Adjective. 

- Adjective noun.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

I'm only doing one thing from now on


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- We got that.

- You stopped doing three things about a week ago.

- Loves that Brock.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Hoping to see McIntyre continue to move up the card.










Is making a name for themselves.*


Ninja'd.

*Probably barely watches any WWE thesedays.

But watches a lot of classic movies.

Might enjoy the Simpsons episode with Vincent Price.*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Lita's rack gives him boners


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loves Knight Rider.

- Hates Becky fans.

- Loves the 1990s.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Loves Clea

- Hates Deadpool

- Loves Magik


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Post women
Poster of few words
Username not in capitals


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Injector
- Loves Super-Girl
- Loves Megaman*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good morning.

I'm a little tender this morning so be nice. 

Metal is awesome.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Good morning zrc

* Hope you are not too drunk

* I barely was able to sleep 3 hours and I have a wedding to attend in a few, it is gonna suck :side:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Morning Mordy. 

I'm still a bit drunk yes. 

Has a wedding to attend.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Refreshes this page at this time in the morning almost as much as I refresh Peyton's IG page

* Should know that last night Peyton did a long Q&A in Dillinger's gaming channel on Twitch and it really felt awkward to see them as a couple for the first time

* Should know that 2 things she said there got me worried:

1. She said she wouldn't reject doing Total Divas, in fact, I think she wants to fpalm
2. She said she has 4 tattoos (I only knew about 3), but all 4 are in places that are not visible. My concern is that she said she wants to have more and this time in places that are visible. I am worried because that's what Paige did and ruined her look*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Her 4th is probably on her taco lips. 

I don't refresh the page anymore. I just breeze in and out.I breeze in and out, like Dillinger on a Friday evening.

She.knows the only way to be used is by being on Total Divas. Naomi made a living off of it.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Would enjoy seeing Nia dethrone Ronda.

Would also enjoy seeing Tamina challenge Ronda next.

Surprisingly doesn't have a Nia signature.*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'd have no interest in Nia as champion. 

They fucked it up last time, this one wouldn't be any different. 

Tamina challenging anyone means.nothing in 2018. She challenged Beth, Natalya, Naomi, Kaitlyn, AJ, Paige to no avail.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that after that Q&A and stuff I may have to reconsider some things, since it affected me more than I thought it would and that's just dumb.

* Knows that Dillinger is a lucky bastard for breezing in and out of Peyton

* Thinks Peyton probably will never get a push if she doesn't join Total Divas. He is probably right :sadbecky*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Is currently rocking one of Peytons best pics as his siganture.

Would gladly replace Billie as Peytons sidekick.

Probably does a terrible Australian accent.*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Will find it funny I'll be going out again tonight. 4 times in one week!

Has worse taste than me in women's wrestlers. How?

Thinks Nikki/Ronda is feud of the year for some ridiculous reason.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Hey, I posted IIconics vs Naomi and Asuka as feud of the year :beckylol

* Probably thinks that I should stop caring about Peyton as much as I do and, after last night, he is totally right

* I am having a mental breakdown :lmao*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Is not handling Peytons shitty booking very well at all.

Would not approve of her getting a chest tattoo.

Would approve of her wrestling in a bikini...*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably wants to see some bikini matches every now and then with the amount of hot women currently in WWE

* Is right about the chest tattoo thing, but I don't think WWE would let her get one since it will ruin her look. They stopped Paige from getting one while she was active

* Is done with Charlotte's booking and seeing her burying almost everyone*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Posted in:

Peyton thread.

Mandy thread.

Named after two of the worst women OAT.


Turtled me

Doesn't really wanna go to the wedding. 

Wishes it was him and Peyton's wedding instead so he can see her tattoo on her snizz.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Apparently likes RuPaul Drag's race

* Despite the fact he hates mutants :hmm

* Is gonna party until he dies*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Drag queens are for art. Dumb is forever! A drag queen is still a man, doesn't wanna be a woman, who dresses as one for work. That's not the same as having hormone pills and having your cock butchered. 

I'm forever dead so yes 

I'd invite you to my birthday party in March.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Thrives on the fans vociferously booing hippo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I would invite you to my birthday party a week from next Tuesday... if I had one :lol

* Apparently joins the Phantom in the land of the non living

* If I ask him how to deal with the mental breakdown I am having he would probably say that I should drink a lot :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Wine is your friend Mordy. 

Who's wedding is it anyway?

Is it Peyton's?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Did not invite Phantom to his birthday party.:darryl

- Digs the art of drag.

- Dead.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Wants Claire Foy to play Clea

- Fan of Tim Burton's Batman

- Also liked Batman & Robin starting George Clooney?


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Knows Liverpool will never win the league again


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

EF:

- I do think Claire would be fabulous as Clea. And just look at these goobers:










- Equating Batman (1989) with Batman and Robin... :thelist

- But I did enjoy it.

Blue:

- Ninja'd me.

- Only naming one thing.

- Visionary.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that he is invited to my party... if I had one

* Should know that I was about to watch Sabrina, but Peyton tweeted about that Q&A. Maybe tomorrow.

* Should know that I should have watched Sabrina instead, the Q&A shook me, not in a good way *



zrc said:


> Who's wedding is it anyway?
> 
> Is it Peyton's?


*It's my uncle's wedding, I don't know when it's Peyton wedding, but you would probably find out because I would be in a shitty, down mood :lol. In fact, I think her new tattoo might be related to her wedding, since she said it will be in a few months from now*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Waiting for the next AMPCAST to drop...
What ever that means
Was more interested in Peyton Q&A instead of Sabrina


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> ** Should know that he is invited to my party... if I had one
> 
> * Should know that I was about to watch Sabrina, but Peyton tweeted about that Q&A. Maybe tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Its OK Sweet Mama T will show up and superkick her on her wedding day. Just so she knows she's a jobber no matter what day it is. There won't be wedding cake. Nia Jax ate that already. 


A Virus
Didn't ninja me 
A bud.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

virus21

- There's a chance he could be the Roman King

- Likes Impact more than WWE currently

- Posts in the Celebs thread

EDIT

zrc

- Ninja'd me

- Birthday is in March

- Sweet Mama T fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- O-o-h Child...

- ...things are gonna get easier.

- O-o-h child, things'll get brighter.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Posted three of the weakest zrc things ever. 

I'm not mad at you.

I'd invite you to my party.


Phantomd me


I'm.not.mad at you

I'd.invited you to.my party.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- SOME DAY!

- (Yeah!)

- We'll get it together and we'll get it all done!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ah a lyrics gimmick


Not new.

Old as fuck.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Some day, yeah!
- We'll walk in the rays of a beautiful sun!
- Clea.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Enjoyed Batman & Robin

- But didn't enjoy Nolan's Batman

:thelist

- Likes Benedict Cumberbatch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I didn't hate Nolan's Batman films.

- They're just not my scene.

- Too portentous for me.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Likes Lauren Cohan

- Likes Maggie Rhee even more

- Caught up to the latest episode?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably is not a masochist

* Probably not hating himself right now

* Fan of the Walking Dead*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Might attend Peytons wedding so he can object to the marriage.

Would gladly be her personal photographer.

Types in green.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not big on the funny books.

- Enjoys pop music.

- Types in magenta.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Emerald Fire will take joy in Madrid getting cuffed 3-0 by Eibar today


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Talking about sportsy things.

- Hope his team wins.

- Omega fan of the Omega Man.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Doesn't talk about sporty things.

Provably got work.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Still got time to kill.

- Still out of state.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Hates sigs

* Not as much as he hates Peyton

* Had a typo

PHANTOM

* Probably mad that I choosed Peyton over Sabrina

* I am mad at myself as well

* Still hasn't returned to the catacombs*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm still drunk. 

The green queen. 

Still not at the wedding.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** The wedding starts in 2 hours and I will be attending at the last minute lol

* Not because I want to, but because of my stupid brother taking forever to get ready, he is worse than any bride

* Should know that Peyton is the green queen, that bikini she is wearing on my sig is actually green, her gear used to be green and, well, her eyes are green :lol*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Obsessed with Peyton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Likes to "roast" people.

- Like Don Rickles. 

- If Don Rickles had only two insults.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Knows Becky fans are pompous nerds


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't know how to post here

* Probably just doesn't care

* Watching some football today*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Is right, I don't give a fuck


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Spam Man:

- Scary robot man.

- Trying to get us to click on nonsense.

- Will be dead soon.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

creative, bright and cheerful


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- First time I've seen this poster here. Hello!

- Is apparently greats.

- No avatar for this guy or gal.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Would probably love the story of Spiderman on the PS4's story
- Likes Hulk
- Avengers fan*


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

should read the Trigun Maximum manga if he wants some more.

has good taste in anime.

metalhead.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Watches Anime

* Listens to metal music

* Going out now, see ya in a few guys*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Have fun Mordy

You might not be the only one going to a wedding 

:hmm:


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should know Rangers won 3-0 today


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Happy about the result. 

Doesn't mind mutant pictures. 

Probably doesn't wanna get married.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

No marriage, no way


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Only names one thing. Often its about themselves.

Lives on a different Planet...

Is making a name for themselves.*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Dislikes Shield

- Misses Maryse on TV

- Enjoyed Nikki Bella vs Ronda Rousey


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Born in new Zealand
.

Been here 4 years


Fan of Rihanna.



Fan of Trivium
Fan of Liverpool.
Been here almost two years.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Would kill for a triple threat with Hippo, Mama T & Victoria


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Daniel Candeias 20'

- Alfredo Morelos 83'

- Scott Arfield 88'


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fan of Clique


Thinks Nak is a better heel.

Thinks the roster is too big.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Reads posts from all threads

- Waiting for the next AMPCAST to drop

- 7 years on WF


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows I hate Wolverine. 

Happy the brand split is staying. 

Should know I'll be asleep most of tomorrow :lmao only going out tonight cause a friend is moving to New Zealand on Monday.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Wants me to be easy on him
- You know, gamers don't play on Easy mode
- He'll think that was very random

- YOU GOT GREENED!!!!*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Haha wrote 4 things.

I like random.

Metal fan.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I messaged this girl on Instagram and asked if she was single and her boyfriend responds with paragraphs telling me to back off, how over protective he is of her and how thankful he is to have her and how it's their anniversary today. :lmao 

I think this girl should run, what is he doing using her Instagram anyway? Sounds the obsessive type. 

Should know that's exactly how Mordy would be if he ever dated Peyton.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Peyton would be shackled to the radiator. Forget her not getting booked, she wouldn't be able to. 

Think the rankings are pointless. They are overall, but keeps my brain busy and something to do on here that's not this thread or 2k. 

Should know Sonya is currently Smackdown Women's champion after injuring Sweet Mama T.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is suggesting Mordy has a creepy sex dungeon in his basement 

Maybe he will get drunk at this wedding and end up banging a local girl 

Should know alcohol turns less desirable people into hotties


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Off out now so hope you have a nice day/night Nostalgia and all the regulars. 

Should know Mordy absolutely has a sex dungeon. With a sign that reads No Mutants Allowed. 

Should know I won't be drinking tonight. Which means I won't be sober in around 45 minutes. Good night/day everybody.

zrc out!


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- zrc = Ziggler Fucking Sucks
- He's out
- Taking someone for dinner, I guess*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't know the alphabet too well 

Though zrc does like the word sucks 

Fan of GTA V


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Changed his avatar a few times.

- Taking a page from my book.

- Back to his girl.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Asking Santa for stuff
- MEW
- Should check out another good/great recent Anime: Zombieland Saga*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1060094406508765185
** Should know that I had the worst day at that wedding

* Phantom will also change his sig/avi again eventually*



Nostalgia said:


> Should know that's exactly how Mordy would be if he ever dated Peyton.





zrc said:


> Peyton would be shackled to the radiator. Forget her not getting booked, she wouldn't be able to.





Nostalgia said:


> Is suggesting Mordy has a creepy sex dungeon in his basement
> 
> Maybe he will get drunk at this wedding and end up banging a local girl
> 
> Should know alcohol turns less desirable people into hotties





zrc said:


> Should know Mordy absolutely has a sex dungeon. With a sign that reads No Mutants Allowed.


*Burying me while I am gone :vincefu

Both should know that I am more of the kind of "seeing someone he likes and doesn't do anything and hates himself later" than the "controller, shackle someone to the radiator" type of guy. And I don't have a sex dungeon, I have a fap dungeon >. But the "no mutants allowed" sign is a good suggestion :lmao

GENTLEMETALMAN

* Used to be a frequent

* The only one besides me and Eva Marihyse who uses coloured font here

* Probably misses Make The Grade a bit*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was gone.

- Knows I didn't bury him.

- Because I was also gone.

I missed out. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Didn't bury me because he was busy

* Even if he was here he wouldn't have because he is a nice guy

* How was your day Phantom?*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should know I miss those days


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :woo

- :asuka

-


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Posted a photo of....whoever that was


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :dance

- :anna

-


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

More inane, irrelevant garbage


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :ghost

- :bearer 

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Posting pics of Francoise

* Probably just to annoy Cafu

* Seems to be working*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loves Peyton.

- Should love F. Hardy.

-


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Couldn't annoy me if he tried [emoji28]


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Boyaka! Boyaka! 619!!*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Also posting one thing

* Has a long list of current wrestlers he dislikes

* I think Zayn was at the top the last time*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- That's right! He has overtook Rob Van Dam as the most disliked wrestler in my books... that's an achievement. After 11 years, I found someone much crappier than RVD
- Loves green
- And the smell of MONEY!!!*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Didn't like the wedding.

Has a fap dungeon. The walls are like a Jackson Pollock painting. 

Wishes he was Tye Dillinger. Or Peyton herself.


Somehow I got Turtled :lmao
Types in sexy blue.
Dislikes Mr 420.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-Was ninja'd.

- Knows I'm about to be ninja'd by Evil.

- Thinks Daffney > Paige.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Probably agrees Daffney > Paige

- Wasn't ninja'd by Evil

- Maybe I'm about to be


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You weren't.

Is probably off to the land of Nod soon.

Daffney>Paige every day.



Morning emerald and phantom.

Turtled me.


Charlotte sucks was a pathetic member apparently.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Morning, zrc

- Is probably going to spend the next week counting the points in the awards thread

- May or may not have an awards thread for the male wrestlers


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Morning
- Becky fan
- Should listen to Big Show praising Becky Lynch*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't think I'm doing the men's rankings at all this time. 

Should know I'm happy with the 3 Legacy Award inductees. As long as they don't change between now and next Saturday. 

Always votes, like a good brother.



Fucking turtled again.

Its by Metal so its all good. 

Should post more. He's a good brother.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Good morning.

- Never calls me a good bro.

- Probably because he knows I'm Sarah Paulson.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

zrc

- I'm guessing Victoria is one of the 3 Legacy Award inductees as things stand

- Had a good time last night 

- Will probably be a lazy Sunday for him

EDIT

Phantom

- Posts a lot in the Random Pictures Thread

- Should know I used to do so too 

- Heart beats for Kairi Sane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was ninja'd.

- Loves soccer.

- Yes... soccer.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Victoria, Trish and Bull Nakano.

Don't remember much past 11pm haha.

Lazy Sundays are the best.

Phantom you will always be a good brother.

Turtled me, 4th time in a row I have been haha. 

I may have ordered a Magik comic off Amazon because of him.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- :thelist

- You deserve to be put on the list twice

- :thelist

EDIT

- Ninja turtle

- Enjoyed a couple of cold ones, I guess

- Knows Phantom will be pleased with Bull Nakano being one of the three


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

zrc:

*- Posted 6 things
- Likes my posts
- Getting turtled
- Got wasted
- Likes lemons
- wonder if he likes METAL!!!!*

emerald-fire:

*- Ninja'd
- Types faster than a cheetah inside a washing machine
- Loves Becky sooooooooooooooo much*

In general, you fuckers post so fast!!!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Turtled x5

I feel bad for the older women like Elizabeth, Sherri, Richter. They deserve recognition. But I doubt they will for some time. AJ Lee has more votes than all of them combined. 

A good brother.

Its nice to have some good brothers on this morning.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Evil:

- Likes metal.

- Like, REALLY likes METAL.

- Probably loves Mercyful Fate.

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

-Knows Tim Curry is the man. 

- His favorite musical is The Rocky Horror Picture Show.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Favorite band is Shonen Knife

- Also likes Deep Purple :thumbsup

- Owns a big collection of horror movies


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- Becky fan :mark: 
- Styles fan :mark:
- Might be enjoying Orton as a heel


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has had his birthday 6 days ago. Happy belated birthday :hb:wooo

* Both him and myself joined the forum in the exact same day

* Just that he did it 10 years before than me :lol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know when I came onto the forum this morning I knew the quote notifications were from you :lol 

Should know I talked about you when you were away because you kept mentioning me all the time the other day... and DJ :argh: 

Should know for now I can't decide what to have for an avatar so DJ stays (zrc groans)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has reverted back to the DJ avatar. I knew he couldn't resist :aryep

- Before I even logged in, I knew he'd be on at this time of morning on a Sunday because Sundays = 










- Should know I liked his nostalgic beach shot avatar that he used to have.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Well what can I say. She's a beautiful and photogenic girl. :draper2

Should know I'm not the only one who thinks that with how many compliments I've had on my DJ avatars in the past

Should know I like that old avatar too, that's why I kept it. However it's smaller and I prefer having an avatar that is maximum size limits and I can't find the original image to change that. That avatar was so 2013. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*THE FOURTH WALL

* Was missed yesterday

* Missed my mental breakdown after Peyton's Q&A

* And missed Nostalgia and zrc bullying me about it

NOSTALGIA

* Ninja'd me

* Wanted me to get drunk and bang a local girl during the wedding

* Should know that one of the reasons the wedding sucked was because the girls weren't atractive and there was no alcohol... or food :side:*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't bully you friend. Only playfully rib you because others do it to me :side:

What Peyton's Q&A? I must have missed that meltdown too 

A wedding with no food? What? :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Gets a lot of compliments on his avatar. :cool2

- Hasn't been to a wedding, so hasn't experienced how fucking boring it is & how fake everyone acts. God it's awful.

- Knows it's all just banter in this thread. Hi Cafu.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I've attracted the attention of a pretty Georgian girl who I charmed by telling her I watched some travel vlogs of her country on YouTube and that it was very beautiful. :lmao

Though she has family who work in Turkey so that is ugh. 

Probably can tell I'm not a big fan of Turkey.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nostalgia said:


> What Peyton's Q&A? I must have missed that meltdown too
> 
> A wedding with no food? What? :lol


** You should check the posts from around 24 hours ago lol. The thing is that I was used to see Peyton being private about her personal life and then bang, all of a sudden she posts 2 one hour videos with Dillinger acting like a couple, that was a lot to process :lmao. Well, that, and the fact that she wants more tattoos and join Total Divas :side:

* It was a wedding at noon, and there was not food or alcohol until 6pm. I got bored at 5:30pm and left.

* Should go to a wedding to see how bad those things are... and I hate to dress up*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows that British Women are pretty WOAT, so looks in other places for girls. :lol 

- Got some Sonya rep. :cool2

- Has really got in to watching travel vlogs.

Mordy:

- Had a meltdown yesterday....and I missed it. :sadbecky

- Knows weddings are WOAT. :goaway Unless it's me marrying Anna, I don't care.

- Missed me yesterday, and always notices when I'm gone.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- GREAT dude 
- has great mafia memories 
- :becky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has his birthday on the 19th of November

Because of this he often used to post right after me in the birthday thread, but didn't this year

From Australia


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably was looking for the posts of my meltdown

* Should know that the latest post in Peyton fan thread is one of those

* Peyton is starting to go in the same route Paige went... and I don't like it :mj2*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Not yet Mordy, I have more important things to do :lol 

Should know I also don't like it when girls get too many tattoos

Knows I don't have an obsession with any WWE employee


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Got that pic of the bloody heathen mutant as his avi. 

Good morning xD

I'm probably getting ninjad again.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** With a hangover

* One of the witnesses of my meltdown

* Probably was too drunk to remember it :lol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Who apparently looks like your cousin :hmm:

According to her Twitter she is about to be made homeless :mj2 

She should stay with me. I would look after her. :cool2


Ninja'd by Mordy

Is disappointed when places lack attractive women, alcohol and food

His brother takes a longer time to get ready than he does


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** My thoughts are: i am an ugly mofo no matter what, why should I bother dressing up and try to look good when that is not possible? I am always ready in like 5 minutes :lol

* Would give zrc's cousin a place to live and has stalked her on Twitter 










* Wants to have passionate sex with DJ*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> *
> 
> * Would give zrc's cousin a place to live and has stalked her on Twitter
> *


I was talking about DJ obviously :lol

Probably knew that and is just making a terrible joke

Wants me to view his meltdown posts on Peyton and watch a clip of Tazz talking about Peyton :side:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know Nostalgia was talking about DJ not zrc's cousin. :lol

- Should stop putting himself down. :sadbecky

- Has an IIconic gif for everything. :anna

Nostalgia:

- I saw someone viewing the thread, and knew I was about to be ninja'd. God damn it.

- Should know Prison Break Season 2 is sending me to sleep, which is why I'm browsing the forum whilst watching it. I should just give up. Why am I so stubborn when it comes to shows.

- Most likely dreading next month as he hates Christmas, so does he really want this month to be over with? :hmm


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nostalgia

- Changed avatar yesterday briefly before changing it back to DJ

- Likes GTA San Andreas

- Doesn't want to watch Tazz talking about Peyton but might end up watching it anyway

EDIT

TFW

- Thinks this one is the most Iconic gif :anna

- I agree. It is quite iconic :anna

- Loves the color blue


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows this GIF of Becky is legendary.










- Should know if people aren't sold on Becky after that, they're crazy. :cool2

- Is now realising he just got ninja'd. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows when you have a good avatar you have used for a while it's hard to change to something else

Should know I made a Twitter account just to message her about her situation 

Should know she replied and appreciated the advice I gave her


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW

- Likes Becky :anna

- Newcastle United supporter if I remember correctly

- I realized I got ninja'd earlier than you thought I would :anna

EDIT

Nostalgia

- Enjoyed the Ruthless Aggression Era

- Jericho vs Christian Steel Cage Match is one of his favorite matches

- Also thinks Styles vs Daniels vs Joe at Unbreakable 2005 was pretty amazing


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nostalgia.
Maybe she can go.live with the Morlocks in the sewers.


Emerald.
Hadnt turtle me as I hadn't scrolled down lol. 

Will laugh when Charlotte gains more points than Becky for Match of the Year. 

I don't have a third.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Well, Charlotte does have had more memorable matches than Becky this year. Charlotte had at least 3, Becky just had the one :shrug

* Always with the awesome lines about mutants :lmao

* Would be like :hmm:lauren if Nostalgia and DJ actually bang*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should be respectful about his fellow humans

Probably is but he just LOVES to wind me up

Funny guy though


Ninja'd me again 

Should know she will be made homeless if she doesn't pay the rent by the end of the day

Should know I suggested to her in DM she should make another tweet about her situation and now she has done. Smart people listen to me. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Created a Twitter account just to reply to DJ :hmm

* Is happy that she DM him back

* Picturing himself banging DJ at the moment :lmao*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nostalgia

- Got ninja'd

- Giving suggestions to people roud

- Likes zrc's jokes

EDIT

Mordy

- Ninja'd me

- Talks about DJ more than anyone else here

- Knows Becky is going to sweep most of the awards :becky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I'm about to be ninja'd.

- Knows that all of the dorks are here right now.

- Knows I don't have enough time to find a sweet Kate Micucci pic. :sadbecky


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Thinks I support Newcastle United. :goaway

- Enjoyed Charlotte/Ronda more than Becky/Charlotte, I think?

- Has a habit of getting ninja'd. :lol

Phantom:

- Knows I just jinxed myself by laughing at emerald-fire getting ninja'd.

- Is a bit clingy.










- Likes to use :sadbecky a lot despite not being a big Becky fan. :asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Who do you support then?

- I remember there's another Newcastle supporter here apart from CJ. Maybe Punkamaniac if I remember correctly.

- No. Charlotte vs Ronda was fantastic but Charlotte vs Becky takes the no. 1 spot.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know if I told him, he'd basically know where I live which I don't disclose on here. :beckylol

- Should know I support a team just for the sake of it, and think Football is very boring to watch.

- Might be thinking of Carter84. Isn't he a Geordie?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I am VERY clingy.












- Only person who supports my weird Kate Micucci thing. roud

- Probably thinking about pizza right now.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW

- Should know Phantom has grown to like Becky and Charlotte recently

- But won't admit it because he's too proud and still wants #JusticeForAsuka

- Knows Becky invading Raw was one of the best segments ever

EDIT

Phantom

- His name used to be Erik

- But now he's known as Phantom of the Ring

- Clingy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- HAHAHHAHAHHAHAHA!!!!

- Nope!!!

- Only Asuka matters!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*THE FOURTH WALL

* Thinks I shouldn't put myself down a lot. I am not, I am just telling the truth :lol

* Has noticed that I missed him when he is gone. Of course I do, we have a bromance :lol










* I told him before that don't have Iiconic gifs for championship wins :sadbecky:vincecry

Fucking ninja's :goaway

PHANTOM

* Happy that most of the gang is here

* Probably back in the catacombs

* Probably made some Black Friday purchases

*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- OH SNAP! PHANTOM'S PHANTOMING EVERYONE!!!!

- Doesn't have IIconic gifs for championship wins. :darryl

- Does have Asuka gifs for that tho.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I have returned.

I'm feeling more deceased than Phantom.

Love you all xD


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Said only Asuka matters

- Kairi doesn't? :sadbecky

- Owns a Doctor Strange action figure, I guess

EDIT

- Ninja turtle

- Posted a photo

- That's probably him in that photo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Only Asuka and Kairi matter.

- I own many, MANY Doctor Strange figures.

- Probably owns 0.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Saying Rosemary doesn't matter

- Will be changing his statement a lot

- Is right about the fact that I own zero Strange figures


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

No woman in Impact matters by default.

I would join the Sunday dinner crew but I'm too lazy to cook today.

Has no strange figures.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** The IIconics matter

* #PushTheIiconics

* #PushPeyton*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

zrc

- They will matter when they move to WWE and participate in the MYC :lol

- Too lazy to cook

- Waiting for the next AMPCAST to drop

EDIT

Mordy

- The IIconics will be pushed when you get rid of the green font

- Is happy that he's not the only IIconics supporter in the world

- Probably the most loyal IIconics supporter in the world though


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows it's 100% true what you wrote, Mordy does talk about DJ the most in here :lol

Football fan

Probably thinks the new user titles are dumb


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

What the hell is an ampcast.

Lol Rosemary and Tessa are the only ones they'd be interested in I'm sure. 

And even then they'd be.jobbers.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nostalgia

- They're better than the Ellsworth ones though

- Not into sports much

- Now has a Twitter account

zrc

- Ninja turtle

- Tessa won't be a jobber

- Rosemary will be sadly


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows this thread is busy today because Sundays are boring as fuck.

- Happy to see all the regulars, but also knows it's annoying because you get ninja'd everytime.

- Should know I'm having to scale back my awesome GIF's because I get ninja'd whilst searching for them. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Tessa wouldn't be a jobber

* Although, if she still have attitude issues, she might

* Posting pics of him here. Is not as ugly as most of us so is confident (or drunk) enough to do it

:fuck

EMERALD

* Probably knows that I just talk about DJ to mess with Nostalgia

* Knows about which soccer team most of the people here are fans of

* Thinks Becky/Charlotte>>>Charlotte/Ronda

THE FOURTH WALL

* Sad that he isn't able to use gifs

* Got ninja'd either way

* Wants to get married to Anna*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW

- Made his post in such a way that the 3 things could apply to anyone

- Smart :anna

- Finds it funny when I get ninja'd

EDIT

Mordy

- Ninja

- Doesn't spend much time in getting ready before going out

- Thinks zrc may still have a hangover from last night


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tess would be the biggest jobber. They'd wanna knock that attitude out of her. 

Knows its true. Because McMahon never cared about the Blanchards. 

It matters little in the end, because it seems everyone is stuck where they are for quite some time.

I am very much hungover. Going out 4 days out of 7 isn't a good look for the zrc.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Tessa is still just 23

- Vince will focus more on XFL and won't care about the women's division by the time she comes to WWE

- Triple H will then push her to the moon :yay


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** His liver is about to die

* So as mine, but for different reasons

* Talking in the 3rd person. Probably has spent too much time with the Phantom

EMERALD

* Apparently a Tessa fan

* Should know that I am not the most supportive Iiconics fan in the world since I am too broke to own their merch :lol

* Also, for what I've seen, me and most "IIconics" fans are mostly Peyton fans, so if they split them up, Billie will probably lose most of her fans*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Infringing on Trublez's TM :no:
Probably blocked by Steph/Vince :lauren
Part of the exclusive Peyton is Awesome group :yay



emerald-fire said:


> - I remember there's another Newcastle supporter here apart from CJ. Maybe Punkamaniac if I remember correctly.


Me, Punkamaniac, Dell, & that guy that changes his name a lot :hmm:



The Fourth Wall said:


> - Might be thinking of Carter84. Isn't he a Geordie?


He's a Geordie that supports Man U :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Was lurking in the thread for a while before posting, probably laughing at my posts :hmm:

Cares about football 

Eats a lot of things I find gross :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Might be part of the Sunday Dinner Crew today. :becky2 (I wish I was :sadbecky)

- Should know we have 5 guests viewing this thread. Us guys bring the RATINGS. :vince

- Got some lovely Bex rep earlier. :anna

Nostalgia:

- Gives people good advice. roud

- Knows I've been getting myself outside more. Man, it's scary out there.

- Doesn't usually understand my film, tv show and video games references. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** We put butts in seats :lol

* Knows that I am about to get ninja'd

* Feels like watching the 2nd season of Prison Break is a waste of time. Should watch House MD, until the 6th season it was the best show I've seen*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know the worst part of me going out is ending up with 15 new numbers in my phone, and not remembering who the fuck they are. 

A good brother.

Probably happy I've left Peyton alone for a while.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably knows that I am refreshing Instagram like crazy :side:

* Should know that it is for nothing, since Peyton has only posed 1 pic from that awesome photoshot :sadbecky

* Should know that I am getting my birthday celebrated today since the only people who care about it irl are busy on December 4th*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably thinks the activity in here right now is ridiculous

Should know there is always a couple of guests browsing this thread which is weird :hmm:

Should know DJ is not responding to my DM's anymore :lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't have any more birthdays coming up  

Peyton's probably still in catering, would explain why her attire is creeping above her belly button these days.

Will end up with a Perfect 10 baby soon. Can't believe Tye has a twitter dedicated to his ass.

Nostalgia 
Turtled me.
We still cool.
Of course it isn't replying, its done enough shameless plugs for rent money today.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows we are all geeks for spending so much time in this thread.

- Should know I'm going to be an even bigger geek and play Call of Duty, because I haven't moved on from my teenage years.

- Should know I sometimes forget to log in, so I could be one of those guests at times. :lmao


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Haha I'm permanently logged in with Tapatalk.

I once played COD for.5 minutes. Got shot in the head and thought not for me. But then I once played SAW and walked around for 6 hours before I realised I was going in circles :lmao

A good brother.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Specifically said he wasn't going to drink last night and failed :lol 

Not a bad looking dude 

May turn off signatures if I put DJ in my signature


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Keeps DM'ing DJ :hmm

* Thinks some of CJ's favourite food are gross

* Find eastern european girls the hottest *


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Can't see signatures on Tapatalk anyway. So have all the mutants in your Sig as you like [emoji14]

Mord

Turtled me

Should know Sweden, Czech and Australia have the hottest people (and filthiest). 

So would be in for a good time with his Dame Peyton Royce and her pair.of possums.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks Peyton will have babies soon. I don't think she is that dumb to have babies before her 30's or before her career is over, but who knows? Tye is pushing 40

* Should know that Peyton's abs :homer


















* Just posted one thing*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I posted three whilst you were looking for jobber pics.

Most women say that, then they end up pregnant. 

Probably had a dream Peyton said I don't on her wedding day and ran off with him after singing It Should've been me.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I actually have never dream about Peyton #feelsbadman :mj2

* Apparently thinks aussie girls will give you a good time.

* Believe, in my mind, that's true, the Pollock art in the dungeon is a proof of that :lmao >*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

zrc

Wouldn't notice if I put a Becky pic in his sig :hmm:
Constantly ninja turtled (like everyone else) :lauren
Knows his ranking thread are better than Mordy's 

Mordy

Doesn't dream about Peyton
Probably dreams about Billie though :lol
Knows I had a dream about Santana the other night :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Burying my rankings :sadbecky

* One of the 3 members of the Peyton is awesome group

* Despite the fact that he doesn't think Peyton is awesome :lauren*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know I found a store selling 2k for £20. So I bought all their stock then traded them in to cex for £29 each. xD

I'm sure your rankings will pick up in the end. 

Should know I'm considering a wipeout vote. Where whoever gets it has their points wiped for that months rankings.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- 200 IQ zrc.










- Should know my anxiety would probably stop me doing that, as I'd feel awkward trading in so many copies of the same game. It'd look like I'd robbed them. :lol

- Only played COD for 5 minutes. :lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They asked to see the receipt of where I brought them. And smiled and said good catch, when they saw how much I paid :lmao

A good brother.

Lover of the Duty call.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is supplementing his webcam income :side: 

Now calls DJ ''it'' 

That's better than Mutant though :draper2


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I call the mutant it yes.

Big money cammin. Don't do it as.often anymore though. Amassed enough wonga over the years.

Wouldn't do such a thing.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

*









* Wouldn't watch zrc's webcams

* Would watch DJ's though

ZRC

* Ninja turtled me

* Is being smart and posting one thing at the time to not get ninja'd

* And then editing his post*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nobody here would wanna watch it. When folks were discussing it in the picture thread I hope the image of my meat parcel burnt into their retinas for all eternity.

It wouldn't do very well on cam. There's already a mutants section. 

There's one black.mutant on there with a foot long donkey Kong.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Disses Becksters


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

What the hell are Becksters?


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

zrc said:


> What the hell are Becksters?




Lynch obsessives


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Na that's the Lynch Mob.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Becky fans I think

* Like Sasha's are the Krew and Bliss's are the Blissfits. Don't ask me how I know, I will just say that it is one of the reasons I want to quit Twitter

* The Iiconics fans don't have a name, since there are very few of us :sadbecky*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Sensitive bunch much


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Go jump


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Posting Sarah Paulson gifs

* Asking Cafu to stop being rude

* Probably has a collections of comic book figures*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Probably has an Iiconic shrine. 

Went to a wedding with no alcohol or food. Doesn't sound like a wedding at all.

Posts worst rankings.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Knows I'd bang Mama T all night


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Apparently hasn't read that all of my Peyton obssesion is online, so no shrine

* Also burying my rankings :darryl

* Should know that there was wedding and alcohol in that wedding, just that they started serving it at 6pm (the wedding was at noon), my brother stayed until the end and told me, I left because I was bored and didn't had any food since breakfast at 7am*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

As in least popular rankings. Not that they're the worst. 

Now now don't get too obsessed, it'll all be shown in a decades time and you'll be released for it!

6 hours without alcohol, doesn't sound like a wedding.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- *Z*haan

- *R*ygel

- *C*hiana


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Em

Erald 


Fire


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

For @PhantomoftheRing;


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Getting lazy here

* Copying the Phantom in posting back to back

* Apparently thinks that I will end up in jail :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Thinks he puts butts on seats (he doesn't). 

I'm too hungover to try. 

Think Roman kicking out of multiple F5s was ridiculous.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't think that I am draw

* Probably bored and that's why he is doing this back and forth

* Would probably think that rep list looks like an X-men comic book, if you know what I mean :lmao*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Likes comics
- Trying to rep you again but I have to rep some other users
- REPPING MADNESS INCOMING!!!*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:mark: 

Should know it's appropriate that she follows her biggest fan :cool2


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

.









Should know today is going too slow. 

But you're happy cause the mutant followed you.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sundays always go slow brah 

Is correct

I'm guessing Peyton is not following Mordy


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is right, and I don't want to, because I would have to behave myself

* Her mom does follow me, and a bunch of her fans as well, I guess to keep track on us :lmao

* Is gonna slide into those DMs every time he can now*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Will celebrate if Peyton dumps Tye Jobberville


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- The frankie girl on all the gifs is cute!*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Jump


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*Hi*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Beat it


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*N*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Y


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*C*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Bunch of amateurs!


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

zrc (Part II):

*- That spells: "New York City!" Hurr-hurr-hurr!!!*

ffsBlueCafu:

*- Ninja'd me
- ffs = For Fuck's Sake
- One word is boss*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Who are you anyway?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Better than you.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Mutant fan


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- I am the Evil GentleMETALman, duh! That's who I am... my name is Simon, anyway (how lame!!)*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Evil Genitalia


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Evil testicles*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Simon says


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Simon says you killed the thread.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*CAFU

* What the hell is going on

* I leave for 45 minutes and this thread goes to hell

* Finds Frankie Boyle cute

ZRC

* Knows that the thread was killed

* Is not dissapointed for the latest Peyton's pics

* He should, they have been underwhelming :lauren*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Zrc :


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Lame


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Pish


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ludvig Borga


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Who cares?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Banned from the Becky fan thread :lauren
Banned from the Alexa fan thread :lauren
Banned from this thread :lauren


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bringing down the ban hammer
Has Joker Santana as avatar
I don't know how to feel about that


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- 10% of Roman King
- Plays Mega Man games
- Capcom fan*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

CJ said:


> Banned from the Becky fan thread :lauren
> Banned from the Alexa fan thread :lauren
> Banned from this thread :lauren












The Evil GentleMETALman:

- Changed his avi/signature recently.

- I have no idea what it is. Sorry if this offends you. :lauren

- Posted a pic of teletubbies. Should know I may or may not have had a Po outfit when I was younger. :side:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Evil GentleMETALman

- Quickly becoming a regular in this thread

- Huge fan of The Undertaker

- Likes No DQ matches

EDIT

TFW

- Posted a Rick Grimes GIF :anna

- Knows Andrew Lincoln is a terrific actor

- Should catch up from where he left off


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I'm tempted, but without Andrew Lincoln in the show, I'm not sure I care. Rick isn't even my favourite character, but the actor is terrific & it just won't be the same without him. 

- Should know I've heard good things about this Season though. :hmm

- Knows everyone would be already dead if Shane was in charge. :lol


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Would be surprised to know how good the show has been doing post-Rick

- Knows I sound like I'm advertising the show :lol

- Knows Shane was a tough SOB


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Helping in putting this thread back on track

* Andrew Lincoln fan

* Only gig I know from him was Love Actually, where he had a crush on Keira Knightly. Can't blame him though, 2000s Keira :homer*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Happy the thread is back on track. 

Will be happy with Peyton currently being in the points contention for Tag Team of the Year.


With the other one.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows Cafu's attempts to make this a 'Name 1 thing about the above poster' are :goaway

- Hey Mordy, I want you to know..










- Knows Keira Knightley is hot.










zrc:

- The thread is back on track :yay

- The Ninjas are here to stay :sadbecky

- Scammed CeX earlier. :yay


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Feeling nostalgic about a TV show I don't know. 

Fun House, Zap and Rosie and Jim make me nostalgic.

Should know nobody will top Pat Sharps head of hair.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows all this nostalgic talk is like a bat signal to Nostalgia :lol
Taking advantage of CeX :lmao
Gets drunk a lot :bjpenn


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I love him for banning Cafu :cool2 

Finally changed his avatar 

May have seen my posts earlier about DJ following me :lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

CJ
Has a woman's match from a indie fed as a sig
Looks better than what WWE generally does
And given the possibly of Vince banning more shit, its only getting worse

Nostalgia
Ninja'd me
It begins
Likes the Cafu got banned


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

CJ

- New sig and avatar

- Santana Garrett :thumbsup

- Kicked Cafu out

EDIT

virus21

- Supergirl fan

- Hasn't changed sig in a while

- Has a quote in sig


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Shhh, he might think we're talking about him again. :side: *cough* DJ *cough*

- Hasn't got Leanna Decker in his avi or sig. :wow

- Hopefully knows what Come Outside is? Or am I the only guy that watched that on here :sadbecky






emerald-fire:

- Knows Shane was pretty badass, just an asshole.










- Always seems to ninja me. I cursed myself from earlier.

- Knows about 4 people just got ninja'd writing three things for CJ. :wow


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should go to the doctor about his cough

Regular in Greggs but finds ordering in Subway gives him anxiety

Anna Kendrick does not follow him


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Whored out on rep

- All this DJ talk in this thread bores him

- Or maybe not


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Got followed by DJ earlier. :cool2

- Should be enough reason for him to keep his Twitter account this time.

- Wishing he lived closer to her right about now. :beckylol

EMERALD FIRE AGAIN, GOD DAMN IT, I LOVE YOU

- Should know Nostalgia loves the attention.

- He told me. :cool2

- Should also know Nostalgia loves talking about DJ, just not when the word obsessed is mentioned. :side:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- The curse strikes again :beckylol

- Misses Shane and his bald head

- Posted a beautiful GIF of Anna and Blake in the Celebs thread


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm laughing right now :beckylol

Was the last person to rep me (Y)

Regular in the celebs thread


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably happy that Cafu got banned

* Not as happy as seeing DJ following him

* Should follow Peyton just to see my tweets RT every now and then :grin2:*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Would die if Peyton ever followed him. :fact

- Should know I've never got a retweet or anything from Anna, but I still love her. :anna

- Knows I should up my Twitter game, as my tweets are generic & boring. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Boring tweets? Probably tweets about what he's eating :hmm: 

Rages at COD in 2018 :lauren

Should know I want to DM DJ again and ask if she handled the rent situation but I don't know if that's appropriate. :lmao I don't generally message people again if they don't message back and I don't want to look ''obsessed''.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Had some super noodles.


It wasn't what he wanted, as he could murder a Sunday dinner.

Do your walls have a roof?

Nostalgia
You should DM it every 5 seconds. It must know that if no rent was paid, it will always have a home in Nostalgia's home for mundane mutants. 

A good brother


Turtled me


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should play it cool, and not seem too needy. :lauren

- Is correct that I tweet about food and shit. :lmao

- I just hate camping cowards on COD. :side:

zrc:

- Trying to sabotage Nostalgia's chances with DJ. :sadbecky

- Mutant is his favourite word.

- Is also wondering what the fuck an Ampcast is.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Still doesn't accept he is obssesed :bunk

* Would be funny if the only reason DJ followed him was to ask him to pay her rent :lol

* He probably would :lauren

ZRC

* Mutant detection powers on overload

* Would celebrate DJ and Nostalgia's wedding :lol

* And then turn the ceremony into Genotia

THE FOURTH WALL

* Probably will watch the Deadpool christmas movie

* Wants to be noticed by Anna on social media

* Or at least wants sexier pics from her >*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I finally read your ''meltdown'' in the Peyton thread

Not surprised if Peyton does total divas, she is more of a diva after all :shrug 

Well she didn't and no, I'm currently broke until payday anyway. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Would pay her rent if he wasn't broke

* Should know that I know Peyton is more of a diva, the reason I wasn't expecting her to eventually join TD was because, up until Friday, she has been very private about her personal life

* Probably laughed at my edited post*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

No, only if she was my girlfriend :shrug

At least Peyton being on Total Divas would mean you could watch her when she's not getting booked on Smackdown :lmao 

We ALL know you want to know more about her private life so..


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordy 

Yes I need to round up all the mutants. Just like Genosha. Hmmm Montana will do, nobody would miss it 

Nostalgia
Should message the mutant. 

I won't judge. 

The sentinel half of me might though.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* I think I know enough about Peyton's private life without that cancer of a show :shrug

* Should send DJ a link to this thread

* Would go from followed to blocked in 5 seconds :lol

ZRC

* Wants to erradicate the trans people

* Wouldn't mind sacrifice Montana in the process

* Probably not watching The Dark Knight Rises as we speak*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I've not seen the Nolan trilogy. Well I watched about half an hour of Dark Knight got bored and turned it off.

Thinks the Royce needs to post more pics from the shoot. 

Should know she still has the women's tag belts in 2k.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Always gives us updates on his WWE 2k game

Probably finds it odd that Peyton's mum is following Mordy :hmm: 

Despite Mordy's silly comment above, if I ever get married one day it will be to a normal girl. I want kids one day. :lmao


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Can't have kids with an up the bum and no babies mutant. 

I was once followed by Eli Cottonwoods wife. We used to chat a LOT, even visited. 

Finds my banter mildly amusing.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Believe me, I find it odd as well, she follows some of my followers who are IIconic fans as well

* The most annoying part is that I have to behave on Twitter and not putting what I actually think of Peyton hotness :lol

* He could always adopt with DJ :grin2:

ZRC

* Turtled me again

* Probably banged that Eli's guy wife

* Should know that, given the post she liked and replied, Peyton finds some of my gifs hilarious*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I would never adopt :lmao

Should know I won't ever get a chance to date her anyway 

Has not commented on my new sig


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Just offer her sanctuary like a muller lite version of Professor X.

You're all getting rep soon, once I spread more. I said that in an Oprah voice. 

Should know I'm going out again tomorrow. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Now he is the one wanting me to comment on his new sig

* It's fine, not IIconic though :grin2:

* Wants babies of his own, or at least that he thinks they are his :lol

ZRC

* Is gonna have a liver failure

* Probably because he doesn't want to turn 30

* Of course I want more pics from that shoot, one can only fap to the same pics for so many times before one gets bored :lmao*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

What liver? :lmao

God forbid they bought out a Peyton Royce pop up book. The pages would be stuck together after half an hour. 

Is a cool good brother, and finds my one liners amusing.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is grossing me out with that image of Mordy.... :lauren

Should know I made the bold move and DM'ed her again 

Probably was dumb


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- She likes taking selfies
- Probably takes photos of food before eating them
- Likes old-school rock*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Was going to send rep

* HE GOT REPPED FIRST

* It was Iiconic :grin2:*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Didn't send me any :side:

Should know she is still messaging me back 

Not a bad day today :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wants IIconic reps, I should spread some rep then

* Thing is I have been sending pics that either I have posted here or that have been my sig/avi, so I don't know if he wants to see that again :shrug

* Probably won't be able to sleep after what happened today with DJ :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Waiting for Peyton 

Refreshing for Peyton 


After more Peyton pics


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

That may look like mordy tbh :shrug 

Only because he said he was an ugly mofo :lmao 

May find it weird to jerk off to pics


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Nah, I am not white, and have an afro like hair style

* Got IIconically repped

* Knows that the latest Peyton pic would not work to end up like that :lol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is not white

But how many white people are there in Peru anyway :lol 

Not a fan of porn


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Got DJ in his signature now too. :bjpenn

- Should know that is a good picture of her. :anna

- Is a fan of porn, just the very specific kind. :side:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know Nostalgia likes Muggle Juggle 4: Backdoor Dumbledore and Dobby does Dallas.

They both feature mutants. 

Is a bud.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is incorrect :shrug

Thinks my life revolves around them, when it doesn't :lol

Has not been talking to a Turkish girl this evening


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Not them, just one. 

Stalking her on Twitter and having an avi and sig.

I wouldn't talk to a Turk.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Been talking to a Turkish girl & DJ at the same time. What a player. :side:

- Thinks I should get myself on some dating sites. :hmm

- Knows I don't miss being called Brick Wall and Concrete Puss. :anna

zrc:

- Might have emerald-fire beat for best ninja in this thread.

- Ribbing poor Nostalgia. 

- Doesn't seem to be going out anywhere tonight. But then again, it is a boring Sunday.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Got repped

* Probably agrees that Peyton's booty is :homer after those reps

* Doesn't miss Cafu*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- The reps were indeed :banderas

- Likes cheesy romantic films like Love Actually. You're not alone. I think even people that don't like anything romantic could appreciate that film though. It's the same deal with About Time, which I thought was one of the best time travel films I've seen.

- Should know I'm scouting out some Christmas Anna avi/sigs for when December rolls around. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that I have some IIconic stuff for Christmas :grin2:

* Thinking about using dating sites :hmm

* Should know that I don't like cheesy, romantic movies in general, but there is something really endearing about Love Actually that I couldn't help but to like that movie. The Liam Neeson and his adoptive son story was my favourite, although I always identify myself with Andrew Lincoln's character, because I am shy and never said anything before it's too late :sadbecky*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has taken over me as the second highest poster in this thread :side:

Soon zrc will as well I guess

Phantom's activity has dipped a bit lately but no one will ever take over him


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that Peyton's mom just liked one of my tweets :lol

* It was that latest pic I send you as rep with the caption "The most beautiful woman on earth" (which I do believe is true, and not just because she is my favourite)

* By now he can probably admit he really is obssesed with DJ :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

What's the post standings? I can't see them.

Humming Stacy's Mom to myself, but replaced Stacy with Peyton. 

Is a good brother.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I think you search by username and find out how many posts every person has

Apparently wants to bang Peyton's mom :hmm

Should know that she is not atractive or a MILF, or a GILF, since Peyton's brother already has children*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Actually you click on the replies number next to the thread, like this: https://www.wrestlingforum.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=2353841

I will admit I'm obsessed when you learn to spell the word obsessed 

Last post before bed. Night all.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Goes to bed way earlier than me. I won't be in bed for like another 2 hours and a bit. :lol Sweet dreams (about DJ) Nostalgia.

- Has more posts than me in this thread, which actually blew my mind. I feel like I've been posting in this thread forever. :lol

- Knows Phantom's activity in this thread will never be overtaken, but that's just because he lazily posts GIF's. :armfold


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks the Phantom has become lazy :lol

* Should know that I am actually surprised that the Phantom has more than double the posts that I have

+ Probably has dreamt about Anna*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I have dreamt about Anna, just not in a sexual way. Which is highly annoying. :side:

- Knows the Phantom lives in this thread, even though he may not be around, his presence is felt. :asuka

- Knows Nostalgia is probably peacefully sleeping right now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I honestly think @Nostalgia ; is not sleeping, he probably is DMing DJ again and fapping furiously to her pics after what happened today :lmao

* Knows that the Phantom is a timeless entity and that's why his presence is always felt

* Wants to have sexual dreams about Anna. Me too >*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has an Afro haircut

- Ever colored your hair?

- Wants to dream about Anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that everyone has been talkin' 'bout the Phantom.

- Knows that the Phantom is the physical and metaphysical embodiment of groovy.

- Have some Kate Micucci:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Would love to dream about Charlotte or Becky. :fact

- Most likely with them together.










- Knows I'm cursed by him, and I'm trying to post this fast because I see Mordy and Phantom viewing the thread. :asuka

PHANTOM, GOD DAMN IT

- Heard us talking about him. :beckylol

- Keeping his spot as the Big Dog of this thread alive. :reigns

- May or may not be missing Cafu's trolling.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Missed you Phantom.

Magik, Clea, Elvira and you in a 4 way.

Goodnight to all. I need my sleep if I think I'm going out tomorrow. Ttfn good brothers. 


Got turtled.

See above. 

Third thing is the third one.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Goodnight.

- Dream of Sweet Mama T superkicking Peyton.

- Enjoy that Magik book.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is having wet dreams
Is not the only one in this thread apparently
I don't know how we got here


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Most of the regulars here are horny guys :shrug

* Recently quoted a post on the Peyton thread :woo

* Would not mind having wet dreams about Victoria Justice*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus:

- Wait, what?

- Huh?

- This thread...










Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Thinks we're all horny here. :hmm

- Says Blue has been banned... but it looks like he's still there. Hope he is.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows we are all horny in this thread. No wonder we post in the Celebs section so much. :side:

- Knows we are living up to the neckbeard & virgin stereotype, or is that just me? I need to shave. :beckylol

- Knows this thread got weird real quick, but that's what we are all about in here. 

No wonder we don't get any new posters in here. ops


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Hello, Erik

- Sarah Paulson fan :anna

- Always haunting this thread

EDIT

TFW

- Ninja'd me. It's cool :anna

- Needs a shave apparently

- Knows we can get Phantom'd anytime


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was phantom'd. :bearer

- Doesn't realize that the Phantom is Sarah Paulson.

- Should know that the Phantom actually isn't all that horny. Even in the threads about attractive girls, I tend to go by character and what I know of their personality. Dork answer of the night. You may mock me.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Isn't horny. Sure, I believe him.










- Is one of those personality over looks guys. Obviously you need to be attracted to someone, but I'm also more interested in getting to know them & we need to have personalities that match well. My ex was very different than me, and it didn't really work out.

- Knows this thread gets weird when even the Phantom gets weirded out. :asuka


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

This thread weird?
What?
I have know idea what you're talking about


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I said that I'm not THAT horny.

- Should know that a lot of the female pics I posted are ones I find aesthetically pleasing.

- Should know that the Phantom is honestly burnt out on boob and butt pictures,


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*THE FOURTH WALL

* Anna gifs for everything :anna

* Probably knows that if women actually know our real personalities and what we post here we would stay singles forever :lmao

* Probably we would stay that way no matter what since our standards are too high since we are obssesed with ridiculously hot women that we don't have any chance with

PHANTOM

* Got bored of porn

* Is mildly horny

* Has at least the double the posts than anyone here*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Okay, this thread is getting weird

- Mordy is making it weirder

- :thelist


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know my standards aren't really high, I'm just too scared to approach women. :sadbecky I've got worse overtime with my anxiety. I used to be way more confident & fearless when I was younger when it came to that sort of stuff. Sucks. Probably because I didn't take it so seriously. 

- Knows we can't expect any Women to be interested in us with how we act & dress at the moment. If I made an effort and groomed myself, I could probably meet someone, but a lot of confidence issues & anxiety hold me back.

- Knows this thread got deep & real too quick.

THE BEST NINJA EMERALD FIRE

- Knows this thread is getting really weird.

- I blame the night time, it brings out my weird side.

- We've all been added to :thelist :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that the Phantom has a _____friend... and has been rightfully mocked by the _______friend for posting here.


- Will find someone. He's (breaking kayfabe) obviously bright and incredibly sweet.

- Would be an excellent boyfriend for someone.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Phantom with some kind words roud

- Breaking kayfabe

- Excited for Christmas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Putting over TFW roud

* Fan of the Grinch

* And probably of the "The Nightmare Before Christmas" movie

EMERALD

* Really is the best ninja

* Just repped me some Paige :anna

* Probably liked the rep I sent him*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows Nostalgia and zrc are going to have fun reading these past couple of pages

- Probably tweets Peyton a good morning everyday 

- Sometimes Billie too


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nightmare was a huge film for me.

- The ___friend would rather be with Jack.

- Tired of Peyton getting buried.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Phantom got Phantom'd

- Thinks L. Chaney is the best Phantom

- Groovy. Like Nikki Swango


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that Phantom honestly always feels a little weird posting in the celebs thread.

- At least I'm weird with you cats.

- Knows Nikki Swango is boss. roud


P.S. Everyone should know that about half of my drawings of women look like Kate Micucci.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Phantom feeling weird?

- I thought Phantom embraces weird

- Should post more in the Celebs thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- True.


- Phantom is a one-entity sideshow.

- My thoughts on Charlotte beating Asuka again:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows the Celebs section is great, but this section is the GOAT :fact

- Knows the Phantom is a lovely guy, that knows how to make me smile. Seriously, that other post gave me the cheesiest grin. 

- Should know I have to go to bed soon, and then wake up for Work tomorrow. I'd rather not. :sadbecky

THE BEST PERSON IN THE WORLD

- Made me legitimately smile and blush in real life earlier. 

- Thinks I'd make a good boyfriend. I'll supply her with Pizzas & Microwave Meals, already off to a good start. :beckylol

- Should know I ditto think he'd be great partner for someone, if he isn't already. Weird is good, nobody wants to be boring & normal. :fact


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Won't miss Cafu any time soon

* Hopes that he was banned forever

* Always seems to got to sleep at 1am his time*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I do indeed have someone. I don't see her as often as I would like, though we did have a lovely holiday together.

- Says Cafu has been banned.

- Looks like he's still there.

- He wasn't so bad tho... even tho he never accepted my friend request. :sadbecky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Cafu isn't banned from the forum

- Just from this thread

- Will miss Cafu


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* I don't know how to say this Phantom, but, since Becky is injured, they need a womens singles match in the house show tour to replace the womens title match, and guess what is the match?

*









* And I think you know who is going over

EMERALD

* Ninja'd me

* His post didn't appeared until I refreshed the page

* Which means he probably beat me by miliseconds*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Charlotte = Life

- Asuka = Me

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows Charlotte will always put Asuka in her place

- Discovered WF while looking for a place to discuss Asuka

- :asuka :woo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- Me watching every Asuka/Charlotte match:

-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know this is the last post before I go to bed. :sadbecky

- Might miss me tomorrow, as I won't be on. Time to embrace the outside world again. It's scary out there.










- Is burying Asuka, stop, she's already :buried enough :sadbecky


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Posted weird Home Alone gif
Hates the burying of Asuka
Going to bed


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- This cat.

- Not on Team Magik. :darryl

- Likes Poison Ivy tho. :asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should know I like Asuka too

- I just "bury" her to annoy you 

- :asuka


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Annoys Phantom
Hates burying
Something, something, celeb thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks my Kate Micucci thing is weird. :sadbecky

- Not a Kamala Khan fan?

Spoiler: I think she's terrific.

- Loves the 1980s.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*VIRUS

* Apparently likes Poison Ivy

* No wonder he likes Peyton :grin2:

* Probably missed the green Poison Ivy gear she used to wear

PHANTOM

* Phantom me

* Fan of Nightmare...

* Unlike most of us here, he has a girlfriend*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Is the biggest Peyton Royce fan on here. 

One of my good friends on here. 

Is a awesome poster.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Is correct.

- Should know that Ivy and Harley are the real Iconic Duo.

- Should know that I see a little of myself in Harley. Make of that what you will.

Slayer:

- Ninja'd me.

- Did not post in red. :O

- Seems pretty groovy.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

BTheVampireSlayer

- Posting here after a long time

- Good poster :becky2

- Charlotte Flair fan :woo

EDIT

Phantom

-









-









-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*B

* No posting in red :wtf

* My first friend here :yay

* The 2nd biggest poster in the Peyton fan thread :woo

2x ninja'd :fuckthis

PHANTOM

* Fan of Harley

* Probably not a fan of the Joker then

* Clea above all

EMERALD

* Ninja'd me again

* Got ninja'd as well

* Put me on the list :thelist*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Visits Peyton's Instagram page first thing every morning

- Has a collection of Peyton pics and GIFs

- Got ninja'd


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that the Phantom is actually a pretty big Joker fan. The Phantom has just been higher on Harley for the last few years.

- Fun Fact: The Phantom used to attend school in a crummy Joker suit. Phantom was cool.

- Should know that some of the Phantom's favorite comics are Joker stories.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Should know I like Kamala Khan
She's one of the few legacy characters in Marvel that I actually like
You have apparently lost it as you are now speaking in the 3rd person


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- Kamala Khan fan. roud

- Loves anime.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Sarah Paulson gifs...











- ...or Aubrey Plaza gifs?










- You decide! Let me know below!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Sarah Paulson GIFs

-









-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably went to sleep already

* So do I

* Good night Phantom*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm here.

- But goodnight.

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good morning/evening/night.

The Phantom is a good brother. 

The Phantom is always present, even when he isn't.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Morning zrc

Probably didn't wake up with some noticeable heartburn 

Didn't then make the questionable decision to start drinking a relentless energy drink



Mordecay said:


> ** I honestly think @Nostalgia ; is not sleeping, he probably is DMing DJ again and fapping furiously to her pics after what happened today :lmao
> *


And you just had to put this in mentions so I'm forced to read it. :side: Should know I went to sleep.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good morning Nostalgia. 

Did the mutant keep her place of residence?

Drinks cans of sugar syrup.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't know she wasn't specific. :shrug 

She said her Paypal account got blocked though and she didn't know why and she said she needed time to think and she didn't reply after that

Should know I only drink sugar-free energy drinks. So I'm drinking cans of artificial crap. :lmao


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I only drink water, smoothies and pressed fruit juices made by myself. Too much crap in anything in stores. There's like 5 tablespoons of sugar in bottles of Naked Smoothies..
Except for Alcohol. 

I'm sure it was probably a ploy to get money out of folks :lmao 

Wonder how many turtles will be ninja'd today, Good Brother N.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I've never drunk a smoothie before in my life. :lmao 

I drink a lot of water though. 

Who knows. Should know I'm not deluded and won't be giving her money.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

That's good. Don't feed the mutants. 

I predict Fourth Wall will be the next good brother to arrive. Or good brother Mordecay.


Plans today?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The only exception would be if she somehow moved to Norwich and started working as an escort. You know I would want some of that. :cool2 Will never happen though. 

I have to wait in until this workman arrives to take some measurements on a new door and new windows that we will have fitted. 

So today will be quite boring :bored


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Apparently works as a contractor or some shit like that

* Apparently went to "sleep" last night after he said he would

* Would give DJ a roof if she lived near Norwich*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ruler of the Tepid Moist Peyton Royce thread.

Good morning Brother M. 

We both know if the mutant was in Norwich she'd be screaming "this is my house" in no time.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Good morning

* Should read the posts after he went to sleep, things got weird and depressing here really fast, he would find it hilarious :lol

* Should know that TFW said that he wouldn't be on much today for work :sadbecky*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The heartburn is still very real. I feel I can't move from this chair. :argh:

And if she was anywhere near zrc she would get pelted with eggs :side:

Should know I'm not a contractor, I just said I'm waiting for someone to come around to confirm some work that needs to be done on my house and he said he would be around in a few hours, but of course that is not very specific so who knows how long I will have to wait.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that apparently some IIconic fans were thinking about names for the fanbase. They came up with "Peytonics" (horrible I know) and when they were asked "what about Billie?" some said "it doesn't matter, she only has like 3 fans" lmao

* Should know that I fully expect thay Peyton posts something from THAT photoshoot between today or tomorrow. I've noticed, since last year, that she usually posts her best stuff when Tye isn't around and she is on tour atm, while he is injured at their place.

* Probably is just wishful thinking and she will end up posting more good, yet dissapointing stuff on her IG :side:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows it wouldn't be eggs I pelted the mutant with.

Wow it did get weird.
And yes its funny. :lmao

The Royce Rollers.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

racist

impostor (gay adult worker)

gay adult worker (impostor)


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- is too old for this shit (I think) 

- is rude 

- is a fan of Cody Rhodes for... some reason


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Not a fan of Cody apparently

* Like him more because of that :lol

* Probably enjoyed Sami's story on NXT during 2014*


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> *
> * Probably enjoyed Sami's story on NXT during 2014*


- should know that - ah, yes I did :zayn2 wens3

- left me a visitor message the other day, which was GLORIOUS (actually no pun intended :lol). 

- also not a fan of Cody?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Fuck Cody

* Loved the visitor message I sent him

* Should check his reps >*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows I send the best reps

Is Peyton's mum hot? :hmm:

Rarely finds a Billie fan when when it comes to IIconics fans


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

He said yesterday she wasn't (Peyton's mom).

Any news on the mutant?

Might have had lunch.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I just did, but the heartburn is not any better :lauren 

She actually DM'ed me back an hour to ago to say she stayed at a friend place at the last minute and hopefully will get the situation sorted today 

Should know I will keep giving you updates because you keep asking :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks that he sends the best reps :nah2. I am the best because of what I send :grin2:, CJ is the second :lol

* Thinks that I talk about DJ more than he does :nah2.

* Should know that Peyton's mom is your typical late 50s-early 60's blonde woman. 








*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- Wants Sonya to get a push.

- Likes Carmella better as a blonde.

- Doesn't have a Netflix account. :darryl










Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Is definitely going to go Phantom of the Opera on Peyton.

-About to get some Kate Micucci on his wall. :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has a Netflix account

- Doesn't like blonde Carmella 

- Loves Sarah Paulson


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Correction: I do not like Carmella.

- Knows that I have a Netflix account.

Watch Sabrina.

- Knows that Sarah Paulson is boss.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Will not rest until I watch Sabrina

- Okay, I'll give it a watch

- But not right now


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- NOW.

- DO IT FOR PAULSON.

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I downloaded the first episode of Sabrina. Its your fault.

Would probably love a team of Clea, Magik, Strange, Kamala Khan and Gambit. 

Should know I'm still waiting for the Magik comic to arrive.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I also would probably watch Sabrina at some point today, just because of the Phantom

* I've watched the first 20 minutes of the first episode the other day, and while is not my cup of tea, I will give it a try

* Probably doesn't want to bang Peyton's mom after seeing her pic :lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Everyone will be watching Sabrina because of Phantom. roud

- Everyone is about to hate Phantom. roud

- Knows that Strange and Magik are the true Iconic Duo.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Asked for the awards to be closed. Let the best women's win!

Hopes Asuka will manage to get some points. 

She'll need them.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Becky is going to win all the things.

- Knows that Becky is the Wolverine of women's wrestling.

- Even if she isn't #1, Asuka will do better than Peyton. :swanson


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Peyton will be lucky with tag team of the year, sharing it with the other one. 

Asuka should get at least third in Match & Smackdown female.

Kairi might do better.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** It's too early to be burying Peyton :darryl

* Who am I kidding? It's never too early :sadbecky

* Knows that the Riotts will win tag team of the year, but at least Peyton got some votes for SD woman :shrug*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I won't get on the Sabrina watching train

Should know the heartburn is getting a bit better

I need to respond to DJ's DM


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay
All of them did except Lana :lmao

Has she posted anymore pics?


Turtled by Good Brother N.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Sadly, she hasn't :darryl

* Funny thing: Lately, Billie has posted better Peyton stuff than Peyton herself, like the pic on my sig :lol

* Would probably find Nostalgia's obsession amusing*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that a biography on Peyton Royce would be called The Premature Burial.

- Loves the Pirate Princess more than the Empress of Tomorrow.

- Will be getting Kate Micucci pics on his wall :woo :mark :homer4


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably doesn't think of this when he hears the words premature burial 











Probably isn't freezing cold today where he is 

Excited about Christmas


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Correct. I do not think of that jive.

- Read a book, NO!

- Thinks of Yu-Gi-Oh before a classic of literature. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Probably has played with Yu-gi-Oh cards

* Should know that, since that shit was expensive here, my brother draw a bunch of Yu-gi-Oh cards himself and we played with those, he is actually really good at drawing

* And his birthday is tomorrow, he is exactly 1 year and 1 week older than me :lol

PHANTOM

* Phantom me

* Will send me Micucci stuff :lauren

* Hasn't played with Yu-Gi-Oh cards :bunk*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Keeps his hands busy when he sees Peyton pics 

Should tweet Peyton's mum and ask her what she thinks of the nickname: ''tepid moist Peyton Royce''

Confused me and I thought you meant Phantom instead of your brother :lmao Wouldn't happen if you didn't get ninja'd all the time Mordy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Edited his post like a turkey.

- Confused me with Mordy's brother.

- Will not be watching Sabrina. :darryl


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* I don't think I ever tweeted Peyton's mom lol, I have replied to her one or two times when she commented some of my posts though

* Should know that the Phantom also has a girlfriend

* Trick question. I have over 13k pics in my Imgur account. The person I have the most pics of is obvious, who is the second?

PHANTOM

* Phantom's age: ∞

* Sad that he can't convince everyone to watch Sabrina

* Just as I am for not being able to convert evryone into IIconics fans :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- His wall is now... Iconic.

- Because I posted a picture of Kate Micucci on it.

- Kate Micucci is iconic.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Calls people turkeys :side:

Should know I wouldn't trust what you guys would post on my visitor wall if I had one 

Almost at 2000 posts in this thread


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably knows what I would post :grin2:










* Hasn't answered my question :side:

* Just like DJ's hasn't answered his latest PM, because he would have posted her answer here :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows what I'd post too. 

Peyton 

Royce


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Posted a gif of Billie Kay and...

- ...

-









zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Didn't dig The Dark Knight.

- Thinks Gambit is groovier than Batman.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Paige? :side: 

Is incorrect, I still need to reply to her message :lol

But I'm not sure what to write :darryl


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Pondering dinner. 

Did 4th Wall say he'd be MIA today? 

Send the mutant this


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Anti-mutant.

- Except Storm and Gambit.

- Including Jubilee. :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I like Jubilee, just not Animated series Jubilee.

And when she became a vampire, that was stupid.

She wouldn't make.my top 10 female X-Men, but she'd be top 20.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

What's the mutant cure? 

Becoming a man again? :side: 

Gross


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** *


zrc said:


> Did 4th Wall say he'd be MIA today?





The Fourth Wall said:


> - Might miss me tomorrow, as I won't be on. Time to embrace the outside world again. It's scary out there.


** *


zrc said:


> Send the mutant this


*I laughed more than I should have with that :lmao:done

* Probably agrees that Nostalgia should send a "Babe, do you want to compare sizes?" PM :lmao*

*NOSTALGIA

* Ninja'd me

* Knows that quoting all that shit took forever

* Ask her on a date*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

You guys are WOAT 

Should know I will stop talking about her

No I am not laughing right now


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Obsessed with Peyton.

- Knows that being a Peyton fan is a lot like being a Clea fan. :darryl

- Thinks Becky can :goaway

NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Knows I'm WOAT. :swanson

-Doesn't love the right nonsense. :darryl


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* No, you won't

* Probably is corpsing as we speak

* Still doesn't know what to write her

PHANTOM

* Ninja'd me

* Got ninja'd as well

* Knows that it is hard to be an IIconics fan :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Phantom'd.










- Wants more Kate Micucci or Sally Hawkins?

- The choice is his.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Happy about Bull. 

Probably doesn't care about the other 2. 

Good Brother P.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Starting to post the results

* Happy for Victoria

* Will go out in a few... again :eyeroll*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know I was expecting Trish and Lita to be the first two. And AJ Lee just missing out. 

Will be happy Peyton is 3rd in Most Underrated. 

Not so happy she shares it with 3 other people.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Victoria is groovy.

- Trish is meh.

- I have a feeling that the rest of the results will be like this:


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Knows Becky is THE MAN
- Same thing as Seth Rollins
- Would probably like the movie: "One Cut of the Dead". It's a Japanese horror-comedy film that's worth watching.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I know that Becky is... fine.

- She's fine.

- FINE.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I too am wondering how she came third in most improved. 

Happy Asuka got +25 for most underrated. 

Will be happy when Kairi gets points from feud and NXT.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Keep those results coming :mark

- Happy Victoria won the Legacy Award

- Wants to see Sweet Mama T bag at least one award but knows it's not happening


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- I was half-expecting Becky to win Most Underrated.

- Should know that I regret not voting Rhea Ripley for Most Improved.

- Knows she did just fine without my vote.

EF:

- Ninja'd me. :fuckthis

- Happy that Ruby won Most Underrated.

- Should know that she was my original choice.... but Mordy...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sweet Mama T was only eligible for Raw and that's not happening (apart from Underrated and Improved which have already gone)

I don't mind her not getting anything. She's still getting 10pts in the rankings anyway haha. 

Nia may still get 3rd for Feud


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Really?

- For the Alexa feud?

- Ronda? Asuka?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Did not take kindly to being ninja'd

- The Phantom is not in a good mood right now

- Chill :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Becky is going to be crowned Queen of Wrestling or whatever.

- Even though Asuka and Kairi are options...

- Here's Magik:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- There's only one Queen :woo

- Has convinced multiple people to watch Sabrina :clap

- Likes Ruby Riott


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- #BootheWoo

- #ExtinguishStraightFire

- #PhantomHeelTurn


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should check out the latest award 

Will be happy.

I hope.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Meiko :mark:

* Should know that I wasn't expecting in most underrated, yet here we are lol, all thanks to the Phantom

* Not a bikini pic, but Peyton's latest post still works for me >:homer









*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Will be happy that Peyton's Instagram account was in the suggested people to follow :lmao

Should know I didn't follow her though 

Is currently drooling


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy

- Also happy about Meiko. :mark










- His girl (and a bunch of other people) is #3 in Most Underrated. :mark

- Will receive a Kate Micucci picture in celebration! :mark

NO:

- Ninja'd me. :goaway

- New sig.

- His theme is complete.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** :yay for Meiko

* :sadbecky for Hiroyo

* :eyeroll for Becky*



Nostalgia said:


> Is currently drooling


*You probably don't want to know what I was doing when I read that post. SPOILER ALERT: It wasn't drooling :lmao*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hiroyo wasn't even a choice... :darryl

- Part of the anti-Becky resistance. roud

- Should know that Becky is THIS CLOSE to becoming the Deadpool of Wrestling.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Only just noticed my new sig now

We're part of the neutral Becky group :side: 

Is not having a boring evening


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I did notice it... I just decided to comment on it in my last post. 

- Incorrect... it's pretty boring here now. Waiting to hear back from someone.

-Wants to join the Legion of Becky Non-Fans?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Phantom has turned heel on The Man :sadbecky

- Notices everything

- Has eyes everywhere


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows I am the Doctor Octopus of the Legion of Becky Non-Fans.

AKA The Sinister Two.

- Fellow Ruby Riott fan. :yay

- Seems to enjoy tattooed ladies.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Welcome to the heel nation. 

In a bit of a mood. 

Waiting for his girl?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I will not rest until I destroy Spider-Man and/or Becky Lynch.










- Is correct about the third thing.

- Loves that Victoria.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hungry Hippo beat you to it, for now. 

Might be happy to.know Kairi got 10 more points for 3rd place Champion of Champions. 

Probably wanted Hiroyo on the ballot, even though she didn't reach far enough in the tourney.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- What did Nia do to Spider-Man...

-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1066554751465095168
- ^That's my jam.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Lives and dies for that Kate...

* And for that Francoise...

* And for that Sarah... and so on and so on *


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows of my many, many, many, many, many...

- ...many, many, many, many, many, many...

- ...many, many, many crushes.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Phantom
Ruby got another +50.

Mordy
Peyton got a +25

Hope you're both happy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** It should have been the other way around

* I still take it :shrug

* Should know that my visitor wall is getting Micucci'ed :lauren*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- His wall is getting Micucci-ed. :mark










- His girl is doing alright. roud

- Sabrina is not for him. :darryl


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I was about to watch Sabrina right now lol

* If I get bored I will blame the Phantom

* Since I already will get bored watching RAW *


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Iiconics were never going to beat the Riott Squad :lmao :lmao

They weren't even close.

Gonna watch Crapina.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :O

- I challenge you to a duel, sir!!!!

- I demand satisfaction! Pistols or sabers?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I am getting a bit bored

* Not my style of series

* Hope it gets better*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Phantom

You bring a pistol, and I'll bring an umbrella. 


Mordy

Not my thing either. Just another generic witch/supernatural show to me. 

Knows Peyton isn't getting anymore points. XD

Kairi will though.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- :goaway

- Clearly a philistine. 

- But is still watching my dumb show. roud

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Not entirely wrong.

- But I love the visual style and the old-school horror references. It feels like a comic I would've read back in the day. Plus, I think the actress playing Sabrina is endearingly quirky.

TBH I wasn't expecting anyone here to actually watch it...

At least Dream digs it...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Maybe I'll get into it, if I watched a few more episodes. Don't think I've ever seen a show where I've enjoyed the first episode. 

Willing to give it a few more eps anyway. 

Should know the neighbour has Last Christmas on full blast. I want to hang him from the Bannister with fairy lights.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks that the Squad are great together

* Doesn't have much hope for them as singles stars

* Couldn't care less about Liv though*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You're right, I don't really care much for Liv. She's harmless enough in the Squad though. 

Knows Peyton isn't getting any more points until the rankings noms start.

Phantom might be happy with some Asuka and Kairi love.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that those were 35 more points that I expected Peyton would have

* Is about to go to sleep

* Just posted the Non Wrestler results*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I might be able to get the NXT UK results up before bed. 

I said in here didn't I, someone would moan about Zelina being in the non wrestler category. :lmao

Goodnight all.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Goodnight.

- Will finish his masterpiece tomorrow. 

- Knows how to hurt me in the fictional character thread. :darryl


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that zrc can be hurtful at times :darryl

* Happy and sad with some of the results of the awards thread

* Should know that I have watched the first 2 episodes of Sabrina*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has watched the first two episodes of Sabrina.

- Sorry.

- Loves Nickelback... unlike the Wasp and Ant-Man.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

- Comic collector I assume?

- Loves the holidays?

- Wants to bang Asuka?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wants Ohno on the main roster and pushed :lauren

Has a nerdy username 

is a Christian


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Shouldn't watch RAW, not even the highlights

* Continued to PM his fave while he was gone

* Had his door and window changed/fixed*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Morning Brother M.

What happened on Raw. 

NXT award is going up shortly


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** RAW was the absolute shit. 30 minutes of Corbin, Drew and Lashley getting heat at the beggining and 20 more at the end, a bunch of random geek matches, more pee jokes and Nia having probably the worst promo of the year.

* Finishing the award results today

* Didn't went out last night :wtf*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I haven't watched the RAW highlights yet 

I didn't DM her any more because she hasn't responded since my last message :lol 

Should know I've followed a few more people on Twitter now so I'm not just following her. Don't want to look obsessed you know.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> ** RAW was the absolute shit. 30 minutes of Corbin, Drew and Lashley getting heat at the beggining and 20 more at the end, a bunch of random geek matches, more pee jokes and Nia having probably the worst promo of the year.
> 
> * Finishing the award results today
> 
> * Didn't went out last night :wtf*


Uses terms like "geek matches" as if it makes him/her sound like intelligent life

Cannot prove what the person above did last night

Probably spying


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Made his second post in this thread

Got irritated by something Mordecay wrote

Might agree that the only good point about RAW this week was the Rollins/Ziggler match


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*GREATSTHEGREATS

* If No Way Jose vs Jinder and Alicia Fox vs Ember Moon are not geek matches then I don't know what they are :shrug

* Given that the person above was posting award results up until 2am I am pretty sure he didn't went out last night

* Because he usually goes silent when he actually goes out

NOSTALGIA

* Not even the Ziggler/Rollins match was all that good

* Probably sad that his fave Sonya didn't got any extra points in that award thingy

* Hopefully is better of his heartburn*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Happy that Kairi won the NXT award

- Also happy that the IIconics received points in the Tag Team category 

- Not happy that Becky is dominating the awards :beckylol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm not paying attention to those awards

Is actually entertained by Baron Corbin :lauren

Probably noticed I don't post in the A-Z places thread anymore :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*EMERALD

* Happy to hear that Becky is coming back this week to Smackdown

* Should know that I was expecting to see Becky dominating the awards, so I am not mad

* Probably also thought that RAW was shit last night

NOSTALGIA

* In a ninja mood this morning :lauren

* :eyeroll to people who enjoy Corbin

* Probably buying my birthday gift in the next few day so it can arrive by next Tuesday here :beckylol*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got ninja'd by Nostalgia

- Waiting for updates about his conversation with DJ like this










- Happy about Paige winning an award


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows Mordy is very interested in it 

Probably not happy how they are booking Elias :side: 

May want a Drew solo push now


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I think Elias is doing fine at the moment. He's heavily protected and is featured a lot. I want to see him win the IC Title soon though.

- Doesn't find Corbin interesting :beckywhat

- Not paying attention to the awards


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* It's about to give up on Elias :darryl

* Should give up on Sonya

* And start supporting Peyton :grin2:

EMERALD

* Everyone ninja'ing me :fuck

* Only Corbin fan in this section

* Clique fan :lol*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Doesn't appreciate Corbin who is cool as fuck

- Is annoyed about Luke Harper's situation.

- Wouldn't care about Billie if it wasn't for Peyton


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Only thing cool about Corbin is his theme song and his finisher :shrug

* Kinda like Ember Moon lol

* Is right about the Billie stuff, I didn't cared about her before the IIconics became a thing*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Shouldn't still care about Billie. She's trash.

But then so is Peyton, so go ahead.

Has Peyton posted anymore pics of her looking like a reject member of Little Mix yet?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Would riot if WWE ever pushed Billie ahead of Peyton

- Not a fan of Ember Moon

- Celebrates Rusev Day

EDIT

zrc

- Thinks Bianca Belair is still green

- Likes Shayna Baszler

- Would fire the IIconics if he was in charge


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm happy knowing the Royce will never be pushed.

I don't mind Ember. She just had shit luck. Her injury killed her start off, been downhill ever since. 

Morning/Afternoon Brother E.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Couldn't stop shitting on Peyton for too long

* Thinks she is trash

* He probably is right, since he knows his trash, he is a Tamina and Nia fan*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Mark war going on 

- That's not iconic

- Knows Tamina and Nia would squash the IIconics if they ever had a match


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Anyone can squash the IIconics :shrug

* One of the best ninja's of the thread

* Probably misses The Fourth Wall here*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah I miss 4th.

Mine might be shit, but at least they get used. Peyton cooks their banquet in catering. 

Yours are a tribute act to Mean Girls, who barely get used to fill a battle royal.


Looks like Peyton might be top 4 for SD.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fourth Wall should be back soon, he can't stay away from this place :cool2

Probably thinks Mordy has jerked off to Peyton photos 10357474732774 times 

Should know that is weird :lauren


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Where's Phantom too? Must be with his girl.

hey Brother N.

How's the mutant today?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nostalgia

- Won't be surprised if that random number was actually accurate

- Knows Fourth Wall quite well

- Jerichoholic :y2j

EDIT

zrc

- Ninja turtle

- Enquiring about DJ

- Is probably tired from all the counting


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Got Turtled by Brother Z.

I get tired about half way in, then breeze through them after that. 

Probably had lunch.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Those recent pics would be the reason Peyton ends up in the top 5 :lol

* Should know thag she is a shit cook, so she probably wouldn't be cooking on catering

* Shayna fan maybe*



Nostalgia said:


> Probably thinks Mordy has jerked off to Peyton photos 10357474732774 times





emerald-fire said:


> Won't be surprised if that random number was actually accurate


*4 years following her multiplied by number of faps per day, I would say that number is probably half >*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Missed me.










- Should know I always miss you guys when I take days away from the site. Can't help it.

- Should know I had a pretty productive day yesterday, and pushed myself to go outside for longer than 5 minutes. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Welcome back. Check your wall lol

* Hopefully is on the day of my birthday a week from now

* Should avoid RAW at all costs:beckylol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Making sure people don't watch the abomination


Won't care if I'm here for his birthday. 

Would like a tweet from Jobber Royce.


Welcome back Brother F.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I do want you here on my birthday too zrc, since I will spend it alone most of the day.

* Only 4 people irl care about it and all have to work until late, so nothing will happen that day lol

* It's not wrong about the Peyton tweet, but she probably will be busy jobbing or in catering to tweet anything, since it's next Tuesday. Besides, most of her posts are on Instagram these days, she barely uses Twitter anymore*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I'll wish him a Happy Birthday when it rolls around, and send him some lovely Peyton rep. :anna We'll make it a good one Mordy!

- Should know I've been avoiding Weekly TV for weeks, and my enjoyment of WWE has skyrocketed these days. I only check out the PPV's and don't post on the site about it where all the negativity flows. So I enjoy the product immensely now and don't get stressed over it. Would recommend. (Y)

- Should know I'd log in just for his Birthday even if I wasn't planning on coming Online, just like I did with Nostalgia. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> ** I do want you here on my birthday too zrc*


The bromance is real. :lol 

Should know that Instagram is a more popular network in general these days and Twitter is a thing of the past

If DJ wasn't on Twitter I wouldn't use it :draper2


Ninja'd me

Is enjoying the product immensely :lauren 

Mentions me almost as much as Mordy does :cool2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know the product is fine when you only watch PPV's. RAW is filled with so much dogshit that I don't have to watch, and I can always skip to the matches on PPV that I actually care about. Which will be Seth/Dean at TLC.

- Knows I can't stay away from this site for too long. Love you guys too much. :fact

- Monitors my WWE section posting, and tells me off if I post there on occasion. :sadbecky It won't happen again, Dad.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should start reading the women's award results.

Is back, and loves us all. That's gay. 
But WE LOVE YOU TOO.

Maybe we can offer your 4 walls for Nostalgia's mutant to stay in.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know the last line made me laugh :lmao 

Though you could try to go one day without mentioning her :lauren 

No idea what he thought of Nia's promo last night that Mordy hated


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Uses the word "boring" a lot. :hmm

- Not following Peyton on the Instagram.

- Doesn't watch NXT.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Happy that Kairi won the NXT section award :yay

* Sad that she is currently sick with a fever and some disease that is affecting her mouth, hand and foot :darryl

* Would "take care" of her :book*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I would take care of her.

- But not in that creepy/Mordy way.

- Stop being creepy, Mordy.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows Mordy is creepy

Certainly creeper than me

Is incorrect about this: https://www.wrestlingforum.com/76494740-post55.html


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Honestly, I would also take care of her in the traditional way

* However, once she is recovered, I would "take care" of her :book

* Thinks I am creepy :curry2

NOSTALGIA

* Probably disgusted with the number I gave earlier :lol

* Thinks I am creepier than him

* Yet he only created a Twitter account to stalk, I mean, follow DJ and, for a couple of days, she was the only person he followed :hmm*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I said stop being creepy!

- :goaway

-


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has a sex dungeon in his basement

Needs to stop using that Booker gif, it's scaring away newcomers to this thread

Actually I went on Twitter to message her and give her support on her homeless situation, not creepy at all :shrug


Only Ninja'd me because his reply was quick and lazy

But that's how you make 2000 posts in this thread.. 

Should invite me over for Christmas so I don't have another crappy Christmas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't want me to use the :book

* Can I use the :banderas?

* Should ask DJ to spend Christmas with him

BONUS: Apparently hasn't read that I have a Fap dungeon, not a sex dungeon :lmao. And I don't have a basement, so it's just another room in the house*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- Should know that you turkeys ain't getting me to write some brilliant George Bernard Shaw lines for the same 3 people!

- Be thankful I didn't just post pictures of Clea!

- Should know that I might actually be in the UK during the holidays.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- That's it...

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Has 
A 
Point.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Fixed my post.

- Hello.

- Magik.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Seems to travel a lot 

Should know I did a lot back in 2016

Haven't gone anywhere abroad this year so hopefully in 2019. I'm thinking of Prague.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I've got family in Prague. Its beautiful.

Should travel more.

Invite the mutant known as The Sofa Surfer.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- Prague is absolutely wonderful.

- I recommend it, especially if you're into puppetry. (Not that I think Nostalgia is.)

- If I'm in his neck of the woods in December, we can maybe meet up or something.

zrc:

- Ninja'd me. :no

- This is why you get Clea.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Will be looking for czech "girls" next year... I think

* Probably knows that every regular here is either creepy, weird or both

* If he visits Peru he could stay at my house, plenty of space here :shrug. He would have to clean it up because here we are lazy at that :lol

ZRC

* Has said some interesting stuff about czech girls a couple of days ago.

* Has family there

* Should visit them more often

PHANTOM

* Askes me to stop being creepy

* So I won't say what is the thing I know the most about the Czech Republic >

* Wants to meet up with Nostalgia*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Czech girls are filthy.

The Czech mutants are even filthier. 

All you need to pack is a set of clothes and a packet of condoms.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I have a few Czech friends 

I met up with one this summer who was working in London for the summer 

Though it would be helpful to get to known someone who lives directly in Prague if I go there, which she doesn't


Needs to stop going on about mutants

Knows I would like to spend any amount of time with DJ :cool2

I would love to travel more but responsibilities now have made that more difficult for me


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Posted one thing.

- Is becoming Blue.

- Get the silver bullets.

NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Sigh.

- I'm leaving. Goodbye forever.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know it would be unlikely if you were in my neck of the woods as where I live doesn't get much international tourism. Usually the only tourists we get are fellow Brits who come from the big cities to spend time at the seaside, usually in the summer. 

Would call me a turkey in person :side:

Probably had his fair share of annoying airport and plane experiences


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Leaving forever. :sadbecky

- I guess I'll have to take over the Kate Micucci posting mantle. :asuka










- Should know I've yet to dream about Kate Micucci, he's not working hard enough.

Nostalgia:

- Knows my current WWE favourites now, and knows one of them we share in common:










- Knows Airports & Planes are a nightmare. Fuck that. 

- We both marked for Ziggler in 2012-2013. How the mighty have fallen. What a geek he has become. hno


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Went back to his smaller username
Good. Its less ridiculous 
Wants to dream of Kate Micucci


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW

- Enjoying WWE PPVs

- Hasn't had a dream involving Kate Micucci yet

- Had plenty involving Anna Kendrick though :anna

EDIT

virus21

- Ninja

- Whored out on rep

- Has a username starting with lowercase letter


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAArgh.


NO:

- You are correct about that. It can hardly be a coincidence that no language on Earth has ever produced the expression, "as pretty as an airport". 

- Correct again... turkey.

- Has been to the States?

EF:

- One of 80 people to ninja me.

- Goodbye to everyone for real.

- Have sweet dreams of Kate Micucci.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*THE FOURTH WALL

* Apparently is gonna post Micucci stuff as well :lauren

* Probably liked the posts in his visitor wall

* Probably thinks I am creepy as well

3x ninja'd? Fuck that, only doing the Phantom lol

PHANTOM

* Didn't leave forever

* Has actually been in an airport

* Should know that I've never been on a plane, helicopter or boat, I have only traveled by land*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Would've filled my wall with Peyton. 

Luckily I only get minimal rep from you, so that's not full of her.

I have much Sweet Mama T though xD and someone's ass in a bikini from Mango :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Doesn't appreciate the Peyton rep. :sadbecky

- You may not get it in your rep page, but you get it..










- Knows Mango13 reps good shit. Was it Rachel Cook?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Okay, for realzies this time. Then you shall never see me again.

- Getting plenty o' Sweet Mama T rep.

- Any Storm rep? If not, it's coming...

Anna;

- Ninja'd me.

- May or may not receive Kate Micucci rep...

- PHANTOM OUT!!!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I never get no X-Rep. 

Phantom when you're in the UK, please don't phase through my walls. I could be up to mischief 

I'm probably getting ninjad


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Likes to say mornings and good nights to all
- Kisses you on the forehead before going to bed
- Likes to drink*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Anime fan

* Probably hates Boruto

* Probably loves One Piece*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Might like Boruto?
Types in green
Everyone thinks he's creepy for some reason


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I like Naruto, Boruto is meh

* People thinking I am creepy may have to do with the amount of Peyton pics I have posted

* Or the recent posts I have made here :lmao*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is correct about the last two things

Hasn't experienced the joys of travel :darryl

Should know I haven't been to many countries, only: Spain, France, Italy, Croatia, Austria, Slovenia and Wales. So that also answers Phantom's question, I have not been to America. Though I would love to someday.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- It's not like I don't like Boruto but I wasn't following Naruto not because I hate it but of all the longer Anime shows, I chose One Piece out of them all.
- Like Naruto
- Rocking the green*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good Brother Metal.

Knows I say goodnight and morning to everybody:lmao

Like right now, I'm off out. Have a great night all of you.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Going to sleep early

* Or going out again, not sure

* Becky getting 220 more points added to the December rankings sure will make the constest more competitive right? :lmao*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Going out.

Everyone knows who will be first regardless, it's the rest of the list that's competitive.

Probably hopes Peyton gets top 15 again. 

Ttfn


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has apparently gone out

But is still online

So I'm not sure if the word ''mutant'' will still be brought up today


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** X-men

* Gifted Youngsters

* People with the Gen-X*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks fapping to pics is not weird :lauren

Probably doesn't like his usertitle

Should know its raining heavily here


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I am old school, people used to fap to pics :lmao

* Should know that it is sunny and hot af here, I hate it

* I don't mind my usertitle, I don't pay attention to it. If I ever go premium would only be to have hot Peyton gifs in my sig >*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

And you could have hot Peyton gifs in your avatar too :cool2

Should know porn is not any better. You watch it long enough and you may develop an odd fetish. :argh: 

I am positive if I didn't get hooked on porn in my late teens I would not be into DJ and others like her now. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Talks about porn a lot.

- Probably watches a lot of porn.

- Doesn't enjoy lesbian porn. 

Porn.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't watch porn anymore

* I mean, why should he? He has a girlfriend :grin2:

* Only person who misses Cafu here*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Well, that's one reason...

- Should know that Blue is running wild in the con thread.

- Is patiently waiting for the Phantom to get banned. Samesies.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I don't watch a lot of porn nowadays, I was referring to my past when I was addicted. I only watch it on average once every 1-2 weeks now. :shrug

Though I feel its more normal to fap to porn then photos :side:

Will be visiting The UK soon apparently


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I was in the UK a few months ago. 

- Should know that I saw Phantom of the Opera at Her Majesty's Theatre in London. Phantoms supporting Phantoms.

- Should visit Karloffonia. It's pretty groovy.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Phantoms supporting each other roud

- Misses Cafu

- :asuka


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

In Phantom's day, porn was the flashing of ones ankle.

Doing the men's awards. Good luck buddy 

Peace y'all


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows the Men's awards will be a shitshow. Won't be voting, but it should be this guy IMO :Cocky

- Might be going on another night out? Sadly, we won't be getting any drunk posts. :sadbecky Log on, damn it.

- Thinks Prague is beautiful.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wants zrc to post drunk here

* Hoping for :rollins to win some categories in the mens awards

* Putting over the pHantom in the "What is a pro.." thread*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

If there was a voting thread on wrestlers looks he would vote for Seth too :lauren

Finds Cafu calling us out funny


May be such a big fan of Greggs sausage rolls because he loves the taste of sausages in his mouth :shrug




Ninja'd me when I was thinking of funny ways to rib Fourth Wall

ribs me all the time 

Apparently hates hot weather


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Apparently doesn't know that there is a male awards thread

* Got ninja'd

* The irony about that third thing he posted :beckylol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I know because you guys talk about it :bored


I'm not sure what you mean, I've never eaten a sausage roll in my life :shrug


Will be happy to see Becky's return :beckylol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> I'm not sure what you mean, I've never eaten a sausage roll in my life :shrug


You will when the mutant moves in.

Brother N.

Next will be Brother M.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that there are too many Becky smilies. :sadbecky

- Probably would enjoy a Sonya one.

- Wouldn't replace :cool2 tho.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:lmao :lmao 

Can't you stay out zrc you're killing me 

Should know she still hasn't replied to my last DM 

So the conversation might have died :side:



Ninja'd me

Should know I don't know when or why I started using :cool2 

Probably because its one of the only smileys from the basic list that is not so bad and it's easy to remember


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Wants a Sonya smilie

- And more Asuka smilies

- Will never get tired of using this one :asuka

EDIT

Nostalgia

- Has let the A to Z Place Names thread die

- Is waiting for a reply

- Wants to visit Prague


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* That first line :lmao:done

* Likes to call people "brothers"

* Maybe a fan of the Club... or Hulk Hogan :lol

Damn, where did all the ninjas came from?

NOSTALGIA

* Now knows what I meant

* Sad that DJ hasn't responded

* Maybe got a link to this thread :lol

PHANTOM

* Fan of more things than me

* It's not creepy like most of us here

* Just a big weird

EMERALD

* Doing the monumental task of the men awards

* Should know that I will vote eventually

* Probably wants Charlotte smilies*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got ninja'd

- Will watch SmackDown

- Lives inside the Venus Fly Trap


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I wouldn't go to the effort if that many people ninja'd me 

Should know the A-Z place names thread won't die because you still post in it 

Keeps many games threads alive


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is lazy when he gets ninja'd

* Going to sleep in a few

* Unless he drinks an energy drink*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I only drink caffeine in the morning

I will sleep in about one hour 

Which surprises the hell out of people like Fourth Wall who question how can I sleep at such at a time. 10:30pm is more normal than 2am though. :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I am enjoying a Monster Zero now.

- Caffeine vampire.

- Pokemon fan.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows my sleeping schedule is abnormal. :anna Still in that teenage gamer mindset, I should probably grow up. Still playing CoD as well, I cling to the past. True story. 

- Is already set for his old man life style of going to bed super early. :beckylol

- Should know I like to cherish the night time, as there is no responsibilities & another day hasn't started..._yet_.

Phantom:

- Ninja'd me.

- Knows December is only 4 days away. :mark:

- Has a girlfriend, so is doing better than all of us in life. Bravo Phantom, bravo. :asuka


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is correct, I'm getting old and I just need to meet the right girl now and settle down :lol 

Gave me an accurate description of what his neighbour is doing now :lauren 

Probably hasn't considered she might be an amateur webcam model or something, hence the over dramatic noises you here. :hmm:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has just got me excited at the prospect I have a webcam model next door. I doubt it though. She doesn't seem like the type. I think she just likes making her man feel like he's doing a good job. :bjpenn Also, making me feel jealous, she does a good job of that too.

- Loves hearing my juicy neighbour gossip. Even though he'll deny it. :aryep 

- Wants to find someone to settle down with, and deserves to find the right one. (Y)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wants to bang his neighboor :lol

* It's a creature of the night

* I am older than both you and Nostalgia and sleep less. I probably am in the "really old guy who doesn't sleep" stage already :side:*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Would get more sleep if he decreased his time on Peyton's social media and saving and posting so many of her photos :shrug

That's obsession my friend

Should go on a Peruvian dating site (if they even exist :lol) and find him a girl


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loves classic rock.

- Not a joshi guy.

- Doesn't care for women's wrestling.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows how to make TFW blush

* Likes old movies

* Hasn't changed sig/avi in a week, which is weird for him*



Nostalgia said:


> Would get more sleep if he decreased his time on Peyton's social media and saving and posting so many of her photos :shrug
> 
> That's obsession my friend
> 
> Should go on a Peruvian dating site (if they even exist :lol) and find him a girl


*The problem with peruvian dating sites is that the majority of people there are old, ugly women, I know because my dad used one :lol. And, honestly, I really enjoy sharing Peyton pics and trying to get her as popular as possible :shrug. My sleeping schedule has been fucked up even before Peyton, it's a long story that I will share someday*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know he also knows how to make me blush.










- Probably won't change his avi/sig until Christmas, like myself. :anna

- Knows Nostalgia is sleeping right now...or watching Porn. :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Blushes easily apparently

* Doesn't sleep much

* Should know that I would change my sig if Peyton posted more pics from THAT photoshoot, which she sadly isn't anymore :sadbecky:vincecry*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows night time is the best time. :fact I remember reading somewhere that night owls are more smarter & creative. So it might not be all bad. I know for me personally, I always feel super motivated at night and no way to use that motivation. :lol 

- Knows getting to sleep is extremely difficult. :sadbecky

- Is desperate for more Peyton pics, but he probably won't ever be satisfied. :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that, if it wasn't any obvious, that latest photoshoot broke me :lol. Before, I was happy with any Peyton post, but now, after the greatness of that photoshoot so far, a pic that would have made me :homer 2 weeks ago now makes me :lauren.

* It's right about getting to sleep sucks. I spent more time trying to sleep than actually sleeping :side:

* Knows that the thread will be slower right about now with the regulars asleep/busy*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows I'm the only UK weirdo regular that still posts in this thread at this time of the night. I wish drunk zrc would log in. :side: That would be top tier entertainment. opcorn

- Knows this is prime bromance time for us two.










- Should know I just spend a lot of time in bed thinking deeply about life, and how much it sucks. :lol I'm not sure why my brain insists on thinking about those things when it's time to sleep. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I have a Twitter friend who also thinks about that stuff before going to sleep. I guess it's because it's all quiet and dark that your mind starts to think about that stuff

* When I was little, like between 5-10 years, I used to think a lot about the after life. My thoughts usually were "Ok, one day I am gonna die, then I am going to heaven and the world it's gonna continue to exist after I am gone, but what I am gonna do during all that eternity?" and I used to get scared

* Now, I just don't care, I became an atheist and I think life will end up here*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know at this point I'm not scared of dying, it's HOW I die that bothers me. Hopefully it's peaceful. I don't really believe there's anything after. Damn, this got a bit dark didn't it?

- PEYTON IS AWESOME










- Should know this will probably be my last post about him before bed. Will miss you guys tomorrow. :sadbecky Going to try to get myself out again.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Should know that I wish more UK peeps would be up at this time, it's the middle of the afternoon for me and I feel lonely :sad: :lol
- One of my WF buddies
- Though I wish he watched the Seth/Dean stuff on Raw so he could post in Dean's thread  (btw if you didn't know, Dean got vaccinations so he wouldn't catch rabies and all these other diseases from the crowd, that's what he's doing in my sig :lmao Yes it was weird... lol)


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- May probably enjoy the main-event match between Noam Dar and Pete Dunne on the first episode of NXT UK 
- Also enjoyed the match between Seth Rollins and Dolph Ziggler last night :rollins 
- Her favorite NXT talent is Adam Cole (baybay) :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Should know that I haven't even checked out NXT UK yet but if Noam Dar is on it, and I know Dakota Kai is on it too, I need to go have a watch now :lol
- Likes so many posts it's crazy 
- One of the most level headed posters on WF


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Still has a crush on Noam Dar :lol

* Liked the AMbrose vaccination stuff more than she said she did

* Probably got weirded out by the posts that TFW and myself did :lol
*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Asuka is going to TLC!! :mark

- Should know that if Asuka wins, I will flood WF with Asuka and Queen (band) gifs.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I am actually rooting for Asuka to win on TLC. Anyone but Charlotte Reigns and Becky

* I still hate Asuka though, and I am pretty sure that he knows why

* Probably knows that Nostalgia will be happy that his favourite was in the final 2. Me, on the other hand... :vincecry*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is rooting for Asuka...

- ...because...










- Knows that my Freddie gifs are going to be sweet. Go Asuka!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Should know it's odd that he's posting Freddie Mercury gifs cos I was scrolling down my Tumblr dashboard and some person had posted a bunch of Freddie stuff, then I come on here and see you have too :lol
- I haven't said 3 things about him awhile
- Will be celebrating Asuka's victory for awhile haha


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That is a bit odd...

- ...but Freddie is the patron saint of victory.










- Has met a LOT of wrestlers... including :asuka.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** According to that last gif Freddie would never have time for the IIconics :darryl

* Will dream about Asuka tonight

* I am as well, but mine will be nightmares :sadbecky

Good night you nice ethereal presence*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good morning/evening. 

Happy Peyton didn't get eliminated first in the battle royal. 

Should know everyone was a jobber except Asuka anyway.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thinks Asuka isn't a jobber. 

Is wrong.

Will probably be happy when she loses at TLC for the 11'th straight PPV in a row, a thing that only happens to jobbers.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rarely posts in this thread now

Has been enjoying Red Dead

I agree with your predictions on Asuka, I don't think she'll win sadly and she's just there to be an extra element in the Becky/Charlotte feud. Though it's good to see her in the title picture at least, she's deserves so much better than teaming with Naomi.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I actually think Asuka has a good chance of winning, since she probably won't have to pin either Becky or Charlotte :shrug

* Should know that Tyrion's math is wrong, since Asuka has been in only 4 PPVs (5 if you count SSD) since her loss at Mania, so there is no way she has lost in 11 straight PPVs

* Happy that Sonya was booked decently strong*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Not happy that both IIconics got eliminated by Asuka's butt :lol 

I'm sure Becky will retain because she's so popular now and provided she won't get injured again I think she'll hold the title for a few more months. Anything is better than Charlotte being the champion again.

Should know I've got no more DM's from DJ :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Sad about his situation with DJ

* Not as sad as I am with the IIconics booking :sadbecky

* Should know that I might be wrong, but this is how I see this womens title situation play out:

- TLC: Asuka wins the triple Threat, Ronda beats Nia
- RR: Charlotte loses to Ronda, Asuka retains against Becky in her rematch, both losers enter the Rumble and end up in the final 3 with Nia, Nia eliminates Charlotte and Becky eliminates her, challenges Ronda
- A couple of filler defenses for both Asuka and Ronda in the February and March PPVs
- WM: Becky vs Ronda, Asuka vs Charlotte*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> ** I actually think Asuka has a good chance of winning, since she probably won't have to pin either Becky or Charlotte :shrug
> 
> * Should know that Tyrion's math is wrong, since Asuka has been in only 4 PPVs (5 if you count SSD) since her loss at Mania, so there is no way she has lost in 11 straight PPVs
> 
> * Happy that Sonya was booked decently strong*


She's been pinned/tapped or not appeared on 10 straight shows. Not appearing is a loss. Not one PPV since her streak ended has she won a match, not one. Not by any means. Not by countout, not by disqualification, not by anything. Pinned, tapped, or gone. 10 straight PPV's. Her sole purpose was putting over Charlotte. She has no chance of winning.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Becky was like 2 years without winning a PPV match and now look at her :shrug

* There is a difference between being misused, like Asuka, and being a jobber, like the IIconics. Asuka's only clean loss was against Charlotte. Then she lost to Carmella twice, both dirty finishes (granted, they made her look like a geek, but she was protected nonetheless), she lost at SSD against the IIconics, but Naomi took the pin, then she got eliminated by Ember at Evolution and she got screwed by Nia at Survivor Series. They wouldn't take so much problem doing all that and protecting someone if they consider her just a jobber

* The only person here more pessimistic about the future of his favourite than me*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Didn't just have an awesome lunch

Should know I used to be very pessimistic about wrestling as most of the talent I liked, past and present, were generally booked like crap. Nowadays however, I only watch the highlights of WWE and have done for the past 4 years - so I no longer get as invested in the product and certain booking decisions I don't like no longer have an effect on me like they used to. It's only a TV show so I'm not going to get so worked up about it. :shrug

Probably hasn't read through the dumb Twitter thread in the Anything section


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Read through a Twitter thread in the Anything section

- Posts mostly in the Games section

- Made 3 posts in this page


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is enjoying the Orton/Mysterio feud

I'm indifferent on it but I would prefer if Mysterio was feuding with a new talent to help establish them more, such as Almas. 

Orton would also benefit from feuding with a younger guy. :shrug I'm not sure what they're doing with Orton, it's like they have no clear plans with him but they feel if he feuds with old talent (Jeff, Mysterio) he will keep somewhat relevant. It's lazy booking.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't feel attached to any wrestler in particular since he started to watch the highlights only

* Should know that I am a bit of a masochist, I always do things that I know are not good for me or cause me pleasure

* Should know that there is a shit ton of food in my house, leftovers of my brothers birthday, and I don't know what to do with them :side:*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> *
> * Should know that I am a bit of a masochist, I always do things that I know are not good for me or cause me pleasure
> *


May choke himself while masturbating :hmm: :lmao 

Should throw another party with all that extra food and invite some girls over

Should know I'm encouraging you to find a girl because the Peyton thing will never be a reality :shrug


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** *


Nostalgia said:


> May choke himself while masturbating :hmm: :lmao


*:lauren:nah2. Just regular fapping here >*

** *


Nostalgia said:


> Should know I'm encouraging you to find a girl because the Peyton thing will never be a reality :shrug


*Like if I didn't know :lol. I can't even get a 3 here, there is no chance in hell I can get an 11, not even by winning the lottery and reborn a couple of times :lmao 

* Apparently doesn't watch much tv*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is correct

I much prefer YouTube to TV 

Should know I'm currently watching a video on YouTube from a travel channel vlogging around Kiev, Ukraine.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably waiting for the other regulars to appear

* In a back and forth with me for the time being

* Should know that I don't watch much tv either, just like 6-7 tv shows that I watch on my computer and that's about it*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doesn't watch much TV.










- Thinks the IIconics are more entertaining than the Riotts.

- Wants Asuka to make Becky look like a turkey. roud


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Already going with a Christmas theme.

Joins clubs and never shows up.

Joins clubs and never shows up.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ugh.

- Okay.

- Be there in a few.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Oomph!!
- Yikes!!
- Hiccup!!*


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Likes onomatopoeias a la comic books.

Likes Vash the Stampede.

Hates wrestling.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows that Twitter thread in Anything is garbage

Used to be a friend of Oxi

Has a shit ton of visitor messages


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Really hates Twitter.

- Enjoys Facebook.

- Should know that I'm listening to this:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Probably hates both Twitter and Facebook

- Likes using the word 'groovy'

- Enjoyed the Battle Royal on SmackDown


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Got a PM.

Brother E.

Hope you had a good day.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Recovering from yet another hangover

* Didn't posted here while he was drunk :lauren

* Should know that I can't help but feeling dissapointed by Peyton's recent IG post when you compare hers with Billie's :darryl*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm not hungover today surprisingly. Went shopping. 

Not happy with Peyton's pics. 

Giving her ten points on Saturday.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Is cool asf in my eyes

Just give me a great bit of help


A genuine person


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- Joined this year
- Has the GOAT listed as his first favourite wrestler
- Likes a lot of wrestlers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Supports Lass Kickers. :becky

- Digs that marvelous monster man. :braun

- Star of South Park.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- May also like South Park 
- Fan of Asuka :mark: 
- Knows the greatness of :braun and :becky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Has kept a sig/avi for over a week :wtf

* Using green font in his sig

* Maybe he will start green font everywhere :hmmm

KENNY

* One of the oldest members to post in this thread

* Apparently is from the country where the hottest woman in the world was born :grin2:

* One of many using that same Becky Lynch sig :lauren*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Got ninja'd like a jobber.

Unlike my faves where they win through nepotism. Your faves lose through dumb luck. 

Lover of green writing.


Welcome Kenny


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Burying the IIconics and Mordy. roud

- Will soon bury Asuka and Phantom. :sadbecky

- Possibly Clea and Magik as well. :darryl


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- Is disliking the burying of certain wrestlers
- Has over 1,000 posts
- Likes comics


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Magik and Clea are my favorite wrestlers.

- Lifetime Premium Member. :O

- New regular? :hmm


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- Knows I like this thread
- May be hoping for Asuka to win at TLC
- Likes Headliner


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hope to see him around here more often. 

- Is correct about :asuka.

- Should know that I do enjoy South Park.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- Should know that I am happy he likes South Park










- Big mark of Asuka
- Knows that i tend to visit this thread quite a bit


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Cartman is god!

Sea people + Seamen = Seacity

I've never liked Randy.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kenny

- Waiting for kickoff in 45 minutes

- Likes Braun Strowman 

- Fellow Becky fan :becky2

EDIT

zrc

- Buries jobbers

- Celebrates Rusev Day

- Loves Lion King


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Kick off to what? 

RuPauls Drag Race All stars doesn't start for another fortnight.

May have been turtled.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Liverpool vs PSG

- Yes, turtled as always by zrc

- Has made almost 15000 posts


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- Also a Becky fan :mark: :becky
- May be liking current Orton
- Likes AJ Styles 


zrc


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know I marathon'd the 21 seasons of South Park I have on DVD a few weeks back. 

Watcher of football. 

Watcher of old wrestling.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- Must of had a blast marathoning
- May not like football
- May like the current WWE product


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* The Eric Cartman of the thread

* I probably am Kenny, because we both are little perverts :curry2

* Phantom is probably Butters :lol

Ninja'd like the jobbers that my faves are :sadbecky

KENNY

* Ninja'd me

* Becoming a regular again

* Watching the Champions*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Kenny
I did up until the newer seasons. I don't laugh as much to those. I like the ridiculousness of earlier ones. 

I'm a wrestling fan in general. Though I'd rather a compelling story over gymnastics. 

I don't watch football no. But enjoy 

Mordecay
Turtled me.

Should go for a date at Faggoccini's with a Raisins Girl.

They're more likely to want you over Jobber Royce.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- May want to tell me some of their favourite wrestlers
- Appreciates classic south park
- is being ninjad a bit


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You don't wanna know my faves. None are male. 

Other than Kane. 

And Gangrel.

Don't.think just cause I got a lotta money, I'll give you taco flavoured kisses honey. 
Fulfill all your wishes with my taco flavoured kisses.
Taco taco burrito burrito taco taco


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- May know i'm quite interested now
- May like Becky?
- Gangrel :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Kane fan, finally somethkng we have in common

* Besides messing with Nostalgia :lol

* Raisins girls probably have STDs already, I pass :lmao

KENNY

*









*









*







*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Kenny

Leilani Kai, Dump Matsumoto, Wendi Richter, Luna, Bull Nakano, The Crush Gals, Akria Hokuto, Sherri, Molly, Victoria, Jacqueline, Ivory, Nidia, Daffney, Katie Lea, Roxxi, Sara Del Rey, Awesome Kong, Nikki Cross, Ember Moon, MsChif, Ayako Hamada, Alpha Female, Shanna, Viper, Bea Priestley. 

Unfortunately for my sins, Nia Jax and Tamina are my current WWe faves not named Nikki Cross.

I am WFs only Nia and Tamina fan.


Mordy.

Our Mord and Saviour.

Doesn't want a raisins girl. Sorry cutie! 

Sweet brother M.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- May know I loved Awesome Kong
- May also know i dislike Nia :lol
-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I know everybody dislikes Nia. Except me. 

I don't dislike Becky. I'm just indifferent on her. Turn her face again and she'll be back to losing every week. 

Charlotte to me is the package they want.

Stupid spoilt whore video playset,
Let the whole world see your coooooooch.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Pushing 15K posts
- Waiting for the next AMPCAST to drop...
- Past the 50K point mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Makes the grade

Thread died.

Goodnight all


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Good night Brother Z

* Should know that I am happy now >

*







*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Usually the last person to post here

- Enjoys Peyton's photoshoots

- Should post in the men's awards nominations thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Fellow Noomi Rapace fan. :mark










- Should know that she's one of my top choices for Clea.










- Knows I know he doesn't care about that second one.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Probably has a big list of actresses ordered by priority he wants to see play Clea

- Only wants one thing: for Marvel to allow him to cast Clea

- Will :dance if :asuka wins at TLC


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

No dancing for Phantom at TLC then.

I said the men's awards would be a hard sell 

Will vote on Saturday.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thought he went to sleep

* Not yet apparently

* Saving his spot to not get ninja'd*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Jiggling some people round in a shakeup on 2k. 

Might split up the Iiconics. 

The women's tag belts are getting a bit naff.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- May split up the IIconics. :O

- Which is not such a bad thing. 

- Billie is nobody's favorite IIconic.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I won't be using Billie at all in Universe if they split. Peyton can go solo.

I just had Sweet Mama T and Hungry Hippo lose their belts. 

Was getting a bit stale.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

- Named one thing about me
- Thinks I kill the thread
- Said goodnight, yet is still here


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes I am.

Can't name three things about somebody I don't know. Don't think you post much outside of this thread. 

Said the thread was dead, didn't specify who killed it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows I killed it. roud

- Knows I will kill again.

- Needs to stop me before it's too late.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Killer of threads

* Poster of gifs

* Best Phantom of the forum*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks I'm the Butters of the thread.

- Is incorrect. I'm the Robert Smith of this thread.










- Hugs.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** N1 enemy of Martha Stewart

* Probably will use that Kairi/Io gif a lot

* Wants to see Asuka squash Becky and Charlotte like turkeys

Good night Phantom *


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> * Becky was like 2 years without winning a PPV match and now look at her :shrug


Becky is young, white, fluent in English, and WWE already proved they were willing to give her the title. Asuka is a 37 year old Japanese woman who Vince can't understand because he's an idiot. Not to mention, Becky got to BECOME dominant, Asuka WAS dominant and Vince STOPPED IT. Vince had Asuka with momentum and he decided "No, we don't want that, not her." That didn't happen with Becky. They've embraced Becky getting over, they completely shunned Asuka getting over. 



> * There is a difference between being misused, like Asuka, and being a jobber, like the IIconics.


No there isn't. There's a difference between being pushed, like Becky and Charlotte, and not pushed, like Asuka and the Iconics. That's the dividing line. 








> Asuka's only clean loss was against Charlotte. Then she lost to Carmella twice, both dirty finishes (granted, they made her look like a geek, but she was protected nonetheless), she lost at SSD against the IIconics, but Naomi took the pin, then she got eliminated by Ember at Evolution and she got screwed by Nia at Survivor Series. They wouldn't take so much problem doing all that and protecting someone if they consider her just a jobber


Loss, loss, loss, loss, loss, loss. None of this "well, but technically...." shit matters. If they had any plans to push her, she wouldn't be losing so often. She's losing again at TLC to boot (Road Dogg has already confirmed it).


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** From Canada

* WF's n1 Asuka fan

* Is missed by the Phantom*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Morning Mordy

Should know I tweeted DJ this morning 

About some photos she has never posted on her Twitter and if she wanted to post them because they are stunning and it would grow her Twitter more :cool2


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Banging on about the mutant again I see.

Good morning Brother N.

Have a nice day xD


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know it brings you to this thread

Changed his avatar

Gives people advice on what PS4 games to get


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Rocking the Katie Lea avi again

* Whose birthday is on November 10th

* Which happens to be Peyton's birthday as well. zrc always thinking about Peyton in a way :grin2:

NOSTALGIA

* Wasn't on as much as he used to yesterday

* Probably got bored of saying 3 things about the same losers :sadbecky

* Should check my new sig, is awesome :grin2:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nobody cares when her birthday is.

I'm.expecting Phantom to actually be Pennywise, and he's here to kill all the Losers Club.

Knows I don't come here for Nostalgia and his mutant musings. I come here to see if the green writer has replied. xD


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is correct. 

- But I'm too lazy.

- I get y'all eventually.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey Phantom. 

I love clowns.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wants to kill us all

* Probably because we don't like the stuff he likes

* Thinks no one but :asuka is charismatic in WWE :hmm*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They aren't. 

And painting your face, smiling and talking in broken English isn't charisma either. 

Could only dream of Peyton getting heat like the other foul cretinous voiced bitch that was Vickie Guerrero used to get.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Nah. Nothing personal.

- Dude's gotta eat. :fact 










- Knows that Asuka is the Wrestler Supreme. :fact

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- :goaway

- :asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Watched Sabrina more than once

- Watched Sabrina more than twice

- Watched Sabrina more than thrice?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Still working on twice.

- Almost ninja'd me.

- Here are the Cardigans :mark:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Phantom/Pennywise/Elvira's Hellbitch.

Watching any horrors today?

I stick the horror channel on every now and then. The choices of film on there are hysterical. Once saw one about Ross Noble playing a killer clown.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I watched the Horror Channel nonstop when I was in London. Good stuff. Reminds me of what the Sci-Fi Channel used to be.

- I'm about to watch Doctor X.

- Stitches is a gas.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Every now and then they'll show something people actually went to see. But I stopped watching it for a while because they just had the same 10 films on repeat for a month. 


I'm not sure how reruns of Andromeda or Hercules Adventures are Horror but there we go. 


Have you seen Hatchet 4 yet? If you have, on a scale of 1 to 10. 1 being absolute shit and 10 being an avalanche of shit whipped up in a tsunami of shit. What do you rate it?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks Peyton could never get the heel heat Vickie Guerrero had

* Probably is right, since the Iiconics never win anything, so the crowd doesn't care about them since they know they always lose... and Vickie Guerrero was very good at being an annoying heel and had more tv time in 1 episode of SD than the IIconics in 3 months

* Probably wouldn't like my list of least charismatic wrestlers :grin2:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'd agree with everyone on said list.

See when it comes to Nia, she shows all her personality backstage goofing around with Alexa and the others on insta videos and such. Unfortunately that's not what the E want her to be on screen. They thought they could stick a rocket on a fat woman and expected everyone to think she's the new Awesome Kong. 

Whereas the Iiconics are the typical cheap heat Mean Girls. Had those already with the Beautiful People and Lay-Cool. Only difference is, those two teams won feuds.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Reminds me that the Iiconics are jobbers and never win feuds :sadbecky

* Not a fan of many current male wrestlers

* Knows that this thread has been kind of dead these last couple of days with TFW and Nostalgia taking a break from it*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- I'd say Victor Crowley was about...










- When I was in London, the Horror Channel kept running a Hatchet ad. It had this wonderfully awful parody of House of the Rising Sun.

- Knows that Peyton will never get that sweet Vickie Guerrero heat. 

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Should know that the Phantom is leaving soon.

- Loves Kate Micucci pics on his wall. :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah the horror channel show hatchet 9 times one month, Hatchet 2 the next month and Hatchet 3 the month after that. Cycle continues. 

Did catch Devils Rejects on there one time, but they didn't show House of 1000 Corpses. 31 was on there at one point too.

Was the Strangers last month. I think that's what it's called. The one with Liv Tyler being terrorized. Must admit there was one film that gave me a little tingle, called Hangman. Only reason it got to me is because my attic hatch is directly above the toilet :lmao. 


@Mordy 
Have the Iiconics even had a feud?
I mean a proper one, and not just two women thrown together like Asuka and Naomi.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Did not earlier accidentally pour his drink over his laptop and completely ruin it. I dried it asap and it remained on for another 5 minutes before totally crashing. Now I read I should have turned it off right away. 

Should know in the 8 years I've owned laptops I never managed to do something so dumb.

I'm going to take it to a computer repair shop in the morning but it might be completely fucked. I've already spent out over £700 this year on laptops, if I have to replace this one it's going to be another £430. Fml.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Completely wrecked his Laptop. Clearly it's because I wasn't online to bring him good luck. :cool2 That's why I don't have any drinks near any computer equipment. Fucked up some keyboards before spilling tea over it.

- Should know I've got a runny nose, headache and sore throat all of a sudden and it sucks.










- Should know I'm reading his PM soon, but I may die in the process. Sorry. :sadbecky

Edit: By the way, was it a Monster you spilled? They may be cursed for life now. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** He's sick :sadbecky

* The posts in his visitor wall should help his mood >

* Should know I have never broken anything on my computer :grin2:*



zrc said:


> @Mordy
> Have the Iiconics even had a feud?
> I mean a proper one, and not just two women thrown together like Asuka and Naomi.


*Not on the main roster they haven't, the closest was that thing with Naomi and Asuka, but, tbf, in SD is hard for the women to have a storyline outside of the title. On NXT I suppose that you could say they won the feud against Liv Morgan :shrug, but I am not sure, they won most of the matches and then it was dropped*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

It was only diluted lemon squash.. so basically water.

Should know I haven't been to a computer repair shop in years because I generally took excellent care of my laptop :side: 

Should know nothing is going right in my life lately.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know you still have me. :cool2 I know it's not much though. :sadbecky

- Should know I'm pretty much relating. I guess the only good thing lately is the fact I've been outside more in the past few weeks, than all year. Which I'm proud of. That's probably why I got cold, tbh.

- Should know I know the feel of wrecking something expensive. I was heartbroken when my consoles have bust in the past. It just sucks. Always worried my PC will die as well.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Look at the bright side, you got to DJ to follow you on Twitter

* And, besides the heartburn, you seem to be healthy, so there is that.

* I could post some Peyton pics to cheer you up, but you probably won't like them... I will post them either way










































THE FOURTH WALL

* Living constantly worried

* Don't we all?

* Knows that here we can all be sad together :aryep*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know the Peyton pics won't cheer up Nostalgia, but her assets are always appreciated by me. :cool2

- Should know I've missed him.










- Got some more beach shots from Peyton, so probably a little bit happier. :beckylol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is sick
Get well, drink juice, maybe get a humidifier 
Bueller, Bueller


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** The title under his username has changed

* Probably not too happy about it

* Liked the latest Peyton pic*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Which means nothing if she won't talk to me anymore :lauren 

Should hit me up on Twitter because I've got no one to talk to on there :side:

I have no idea why Peyton is wearing a woolly hat in a bikini in the sea.. but I like it


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Is still waiting for the AMPCAST to drop

- Probably has no idea what that even means

- Got a new sig

EDIT

Nostalgia

- Ninja

- Liking Peyton's pics

- Making Mordy happy with positive comments on Peyton


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nostalgia 
Shouldn't have kept refreshing the mutants twitter, then you wouldn't have spilt the drink.

Emerald Fire
How many votes you got so far?

Better vote on Saturday

I know he will, cause he's Brother E. xD


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Hello zrc. Good to you see, bro. :JLC3

- Changed his avatar since I've been gone.

- Might be offended if I told him I have no idea who it is.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

That Brother F, is Katie Lea. 

I forgive you.

Good to see you. 


Emerald

Turtled me

With three pictures of an ugly bird

I forgive you Brother E.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I wasn't on Twitter when that happened 

Curious what word you would use to describe her if the word mutant got banned on here

Should know while I'm usually entertained by your silly humour, I'm not in the mood now


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mutant isn't getting banned, so no problems there xD

I'm not in the mood either. 

Unless its ragging on the Little Mix tribute band. The Iiconix


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should go easy on poor Nostalgia today. :sadbecky

- Informed me it's Katie Lea, and it's an Indy wrestler so not surprised I don't recognise her. :lol Looks like she wasn't in WWE long.

- Insulting the IIconics. 










I agree with him that Little Mix is shit though. :aryep


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

She was signed to WWE for 5 years -.-

And had WWEs first Female Ladder Match with Beth Phoenix in OVW (they acknowledged and featured it on their ladder anthology DVD set).

I remember her first as Nikita 16 years ago, when she'd fight men and jump off balcony's in the UK.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Telling the story of Katie Lea to TFW

* Should know that I don't know what the fuck is Little Mix

* But apparently is insulting the IIconics again, so :vincefu*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows my memory is bad if I don't remember someone that was in WWE for 5 years. :side: I blame my cold.

- Should know Little Mix is a shit band that won the X Factor, and somehow are still relevant.

- Has to deal with zrc's IIconic insults. I guess it's better than mutant though.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- One of the best people here
- May miss playing mafia
- Will always remember how GOAT win


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Not really sure, but I think he used to have very sexy avi/sigs

* Not, he has the opposite :side:

* Likes the FIFA games*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kenny:

- Gang's all here.

- Was once a king.

- Knows that Christina Hendricks is pretty groovy.










Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Was correct...

-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Might appreciate the Aubrey rep on his page. :anna

- Knows December is only two days away. :mark: Christmas month is almost upon is. 

- Should know I can't wait to get :cozy and watch Christmas films.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Likes Christmas movies

* Send me a gif of Peyton's boobs :homer

* Should check her thread if he wants to have more. Peyton's indie gears >>>*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nearly ninja'd me.

- Is SOOOOOOOOOOOO getting some Micucci on his wall.

- Loves Peyton the way I love nonsense. roud


Thanks for the rep, Anna. 










Still have to spread the love. :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Brother P

With the gifs of that beautiful woman. She'd make a nice Sage in a XMen film. 

What's for dinner?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

zrc said:


> What's for dinner?


Beef
What else
Beeeefffffff!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Aubrey as Sage... :banderas

- Too early to think about dinner in Karloffonia.

- May go out with someone tho.

Virus:

- Ninja'd me.

- Should know that the only Beef that matters is...

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I always forget you aren't in the UK.

So Aubrey as Sage. Yay?

I'm having chicken and chips.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yay.

- Should know that I think I'm the only American in this thread.

- Aubrey is not on my Clea list tho.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Americans :goaway Jokes, I love ya'. :anna

- Has seen Los Angeles in person, and even though I've heard the people suck I'm still jealous.

- Has seen Becky Lynch in person in all her orange majesty. Not jealous about that either. :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No, I agree. Americans. :goaway

- Should know that I met Becky... IN LOS ANGELES. 










I took a picture with her. Too bad you will never see my face. :sadbecky

- Should know that I'm doing Christmas-y things on Saturday. :mark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I'm putting my tree up tomorrow or Saturday. It's only a shitty small one, but it makes me feel :cozy at least. I also get to put the Star on, yeah, to my family:










- Should know I've found my Anna christmas avi/sig combo. :mark:

- Doesn't like his own kind. :beckylol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Found Christmas pics of herself. :mark

- Puts a star on the top of her tree instead of Mothra or Doctor Strange. :hmm

- Should take a look at Lil' Sabrina from the upcoming holiday special. I'm 100% sure they cloned Kiernan Shipka. :O


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is about to make the most unconventional Christmas tree in history

- Excited for the upcoming Sabrina holiday special

- Doesn't believe Mr. Thompson about Santa Claus not being real


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know some of my family is scrooges, and they only put one of those tiny little Christmas ornaments in their room. That's all they do. :sadbecky My step-mum gets the big one out though. :yay

- Should know I might start Sabrina after I finish Prison Break: Season 2, which won't be long. :anna

- Most likely knows :asuka is there to lose at TLC. Nothing new there.

emerald-fire:

- Posted lots of lovely Anna pics in this thread earlier. Which means I need to repay the favour.

-









-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I knew he was getting ninja'd

- Must've realized by now

- Probably editing the above post now


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Unconventional?

- Should know that Santa is as real as the Phantom.

- Thinks I was too subtle in the Keep a Word... thread?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Claims to be as real as Santa

- Is already in the festive spirit

- Yeah, very subtle


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Always forces me to look up sports-y guys. :darryl

- And interwebz girls. :darryl

- Here's MEW:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know when I move I feel like I'm going to puke. Not good.










- Probably doesn't know what that emote means as he doesn't browse Twitch (I think). :aryep

- Knows Sports are :goaway SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT THOUGH :vince


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Prefers sports entertainment to sports :goaway

- Browses Twitch

- Premium membership is coming to an end soon


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows I'm back to the non-premium pleb life soon. I don't want to leave you guys. :sadbecky Maybe I should stop being a tight bastard and buy a Lifetime. 

- Should know me liking Sports Entertainment is debatable these days. :Cocky

- Probably stoked for TLC. It's a solid card so far IMO. Cool triple threat, Dean/Seth and AJ/Bryan rematch. Could be good.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should probably give some of the non-WWE promotions a try. 

- I swear I will give her Kate rep! I promise!

- For now, here's Kate and her brother as elves:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I just realized I said "you guys", and you two aren't even Premium. :lmao I blame my headache, my brain isn't funictioning. 

- Should know I'll be back in the Non-Premium club soon with him, unless he wins an award, which he should. :asuka

- Should know that's a pretty adorable picture. :cozy


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** It's gonna be a pleb again soon

* He should use sexy Peyton gifs as sigs during these last few days :grin2:

* Feel like puking when he moves
*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know It might be an early one for me tonight. Me going to bed before 1am.










- Should know I still haven't got over that Jason Jordan avi/sig. :sadbecky

- Put some lovely IIconic's pictures in my visitor wall. :banderas


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Plans to go to bed early.

-Suffered an influx of annoying IIconics gifs I hear.

-I feel bad for him.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know you're thinking of zrc. I like the IIconic gifs. :anna










- Thinks people cover their ears when they hear Burn it Down.










- Has an adorable Becky & Styles avatar.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NZ:

- This turkey...

- Posted some straight jive on my wall. :no

- Wants Becky to win at TLC... for some reason.

Here's F. Hardy:






Anna:

- Ninja'd me. :no

- Loves the song I posted.

- She said so in A Simple Favor.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I want Becky to win.










- Probably not happy about that. :asuka

- Should know I'd be fine with Asuka winning though, she deserves a big moment.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Another crazy person.

- Fine with Asuka winning tho...










- Probably on Team #NotCharlotte.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> - Should know you're thinking of zrc. I like the IIconic gifs. <img src="https://i.imgur.com/0oYiGsc.gif" border="0" alt="" title="anna" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just Alexa covering her ears I thought it was quite amusing so I sig'd the image.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Posted one thing!

- Does not have a Magik avatar!

- I CAST THEE OUT!!!!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-My avatar contains the best WWE has to offer including my Signature.

-Didnt realise I wanted to make a reply.

-His magic was countered as I can't be banished.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You reply in your three things!

- THAT IS THE LAW I MADE UP!!!!

-Magik.










^Her. The Asuka of X-Men.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I'm going to bed now, which is 2 hours earlier than my usual bed time. Good boy tonight. :wow

- Shouting at the non-regulars. Bully. :sadbecky

- Should know he's correct about me being on #NotCharlotte at TLC. That would be very underwhelming if it happens.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that NZ is my old and beloved nemesis.

- Should know that he was one of my first buddies here.

- Goodnight. :anna

Here's Magik:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Visitor wall is now IIconic :x

* Better than Micucci'ed :side:

* Plans to go to England soon*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Disagreed. 

- Knows that Kate and Riki Lindhome are an actual iconic duo. 

- Knows that Weird Al only hangs out with winners.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Weird Al fan apparently

* Posted a really creepy Micucci pic in my wall

* Also a gif of Asuka destroying Peyton :lauren. That doesn't affect me anymore, since there are 3 things that are certain in life: Death, Taxes, Asuka killing the IIconics :darryl

Good night Phantom*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Repped me with some lovely pics
- Has taste in women
- Likes Aussie girls*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Thinks the Green jobber has taste in women. 

Got some rep.

You be the Metal Good Brother. Like Colosus. But without the accent.


Good morning all


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Morning, zrc

- Fan of Gangrel

- Plays WWE 2K19


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good morning Brother E.

You're up early.

Doesn't play 2k.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Good morning?

- Goodnight for me soon.

-Gangrel was pretty cool.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good morning Brother P.

Hope you sleep well.

Gangrel was fangin and bangin


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good morning Brother Z.

Looking like shit today because you need more sleep.

Though you had someone call you from a Leicester number wake you up. You don't know.anyone in Leicester


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Fan of Rhea Ripley.

Rocking the Gangrel avatar again.

Has reached 50,000 pointless points.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- President of the Music Club.

- Digs that Legend of Zelda.

- Lights fan.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sol

Had a few username changes. 

Doesn't believe in guilty pleasure, folks should just like what they like. 

Thinks the trolls should be IP banned, to stop them coming back.

Phantom 

* I got Phantom'd

Thought you'd be asleep by now dude.

Exploring other sections.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was phantom-ed.

- Knows I should be sleeping.

- Should know that I'm watching Bewitched instead.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They used to show Bewitched in a morning on Channel 4 before Everyone loves Raymond. I ended up getting it on DVD. 

Yeah surprised you're awake


I'm watching Hunted.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- On my fifth episode.

- No sleep for Phantom.










- Enjoy Hunted.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I used to watch Bewitched, my mom was a big fan

* That and I dream of Jeanie

* Probably not arguing with Becky fans because you don't like her fave and they can't accept that :side:.*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Obsessed fans are the worst. Doesn't matter who for.

Morning Brother M.

Knows why I'm not adding the new features to the women's rankings tomorrow. Cause Nia would end up with 0! :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Hello zrc.

- Changed his avatar again. You're becoming like Phantom. :asuka Should know I know who it is this time, Gangrel! 

- Hates obsessed fans.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey Brother F.

How lovely of you to grace us with your presence. 

Should know I finished all my Christmas shopping... In August.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Planning ahead of time.

- Should know I haven't bought anything for anyone. :lauren

- Should know I only get Lynx sets from my family, which is the laziest present, so forgive me for not being super motivated to buy them something. :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Since he is done with his Christmas shopping should start with his "Mordy's birthday" shopping :grin2:

* He would probably buy me an IIconics t-shirt :yay...

* ...and then burn it down or tear it apart and send me whatever is left of it :darryl

THE FOURTH WALL

* Hopefully feeling better than yesterday

* Although, given the latest gif he posted, he is not so much :sadbecky

* Knows that obssesive fans can be cute, like us :aryep*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Those Lynx sets are £2.50 in August. Prices are hiked up in September ready for Christmas.

This is why I don't bother with Black Friday, the items are cheaper than the sale prices in June. 

Doesnt get great presents, but at least he smells good. :lmao


Mordecay 

I'll send you locks of Peyton's hair. Well actually it wouldn't be Peyton's hair, it'll be dyed hair from the backend of a horse.

Turtled me. But we cool. 

For my birthday, no need to send me anything Nia Jax related. I can just visit her at the farm.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I had a friend on highschool who, when we graduated, asked each classmate for a lock of their hair and she still has them :lol.

* Apparently thinks that Nia lives in a farm

* I think he is wrong, since he calls her Hungry Hippo she probably lives at the Zoo :jericho2*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fan of Neville

Fan of Rusev

Fan of Miz 

:lauren


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fan of.Christian

Fan of Edge

Fan of Jeff Jarrett


Mordy


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Gangrel fan

* Nia fan

* Tamina fan

We all are being lazy today :lol*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Peyton fan

- Harper fan

- Kairi fan


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Styles fan

Becky fan

Flair fan


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Continuing the trend

* Out for a bit, gonna do some groceries shopping

* Something, something, IIconics get trolled/buried*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should come to England with Phantom, and we can do a WF Meetup. Get zrc and Nostalgia involved too. :bjpenn

- Knows this thread is dead when none of the regulars are around. :sadbecky

- I agree with a lot of the choices he made in the least charismatic in WWE thread.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Fan of The Man :becky

- Also a fan of the pretender Man :Cocky

- This is his favorite GIF :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Phantom's back! :mark

- Should know that Phantom is probably going to watch more Bewitched. That show is comfort food.

- Should know that the Phantom is basically Cousin Serena.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Phantom's back :mark

- Phantom never truly leaves

- Always haunting, lurking in the forum shadows


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The homosexual gay has returned too. 

Welcome back Phantom old buddy old pal.

At least in bewitched her nose twitched for another reason than crack cocaine.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Waiting for the next AMPCAST to drop...

- I don't know what an AMPCAST is.

- Knows I was right about Becky destroying the competition in the awards thread.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that Becky destroying the competition in the awards was as obvious as the IIconics getting squashed by Asuka :darryl

* Bewitched fan

* Probably not of the shitty movie adaptation though*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cares about voting threads

I don't believe he's a big supporter of every single person in his sig

Could consider rounding it down to only the most important 




The Fourth Wall said:


> - Should come to England with Phantom, and we can do a WF Meetup. Get zrc and Nostalgia involved too. :bjpenn


And you'll be hiding in the bushes because that's too much social interaction to handle. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** If I am honest, the only people I care about in wrestling are: Peyton (duh), Okada, Omega, Ishii and Kairi :shrug

* I am a fan of all of those on my sig, but I wouldn't go out of my way to see their matches, unlike the 5 I mentioned

* Hopefully is in a better mood today*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

How's the laptop?


Lol.Omega.
Lol Peyton.
Lol Kairi.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

In the repair shop and they will keep it for a few days to professionally dry it out and if it can be fixed, it will cost £50. 

They were not surprised to have another laptop come into the store with ''water damage'' :side:

Making good money off human stupidity


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I stuck mine in a bowl of rice. It sorted it. 

£50 is quite cheap, would cost at least £75 where I live.

Hope it gets sorted for you though.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Not a fan of Kairi, Kenny or Peyton :side::lauren

* Seems to respect Okada and Ishii :bjpenn

* Apparently the place where he lives is more expensive than the place where Nostalgia lives*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Lol Okada

Lol Ishii

Wrong about Kairi.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know they asked for my password and I didn't give it to them :lol 

As if the laptop gets repaired and is able to boot to the lock screen it's pretty much fixed anyway so it seemed unnecessary :shrug 

And no, I don't have any weird stuff saved on my computer like mordy does.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Doesn't have any weird stuff on his Laptop. I believe you. :side:

- Thinks it's odd that I clear my search history every couple of days, I can't really disagree with him. 

- Should know I'm feeling a lot better, and I can feel my energetic self coming back. :fingerscrossed Still got a headache and runny nose, but not as bad as yesterday. I've probably just jinxed myself.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know my laptop is extremely minimalistic and I keep it that way for optimal functionality. I only have two programs, some saved travel photos, my saved avatars I've used on here and that is pretty much it. No excessive number of programs and apps, no saved music or videos slowing down my computer performance. 

It's more of a privacy thing and I don't trust strangers. :draper2

They could fix your computer and sign in because you gave them your password and while they're waiting for you to pick it up they could be checking your last post on social media or your browsing history. :side: So better to be safe.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks I have weird stuff in my computer :beckywhat

* Should know that, besides around 1k of Peyton pics I really have nothing to hide :shrug

* My computer is filled with games that my brother has downloaded though, so it can be slow at times*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I pictured your computer to be a massive shrine to Peyton that has 12,345 photos, 547 gifs and 1245 videos and is running very slowly as a result. :lmao 

Should know DJ has not tweeted in 4 days and probably did not even see the tweet I sent to her the other day and later deleted a few hours later

zrc may have kidnapped her


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Start Mutant Watch on BBC2 with that bloke hosting that's trying to save the badgers. 

I believe you about the laptop. Not much on mine beside TEW.

Formerly known as Rise. Considering his taste in mutants, the name seems more apt now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Weird, I thought you already had DJ in your basement after she followed you on Twitter :grin2:

* Apparently has never read all the times I have posted that most of my Peyton stuff is online, either on Imgur, Dailymotion or Gfycat :side:

* It's not wrong in the amount of pics, it's around that number :lmao. He is a little short on the gifs, and I haven't counted the videos, but I think I haven't reached 1k yet

ZRC

* Doesn't have DJ in his basement

* Would have Nia there, but would need a bigger basement :lol

* And probably could not afford the food*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I wouldnt want Nia Jax in my basement, my bed or anywhere else.

I can more than afford the cost of a three course banquet five times a day.

However she's related to the rock. So she's posh. She doesn't go to the toilet, she has a woman come round on a Wednesday evening with an extractor.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know in late 2011 when I joined WF and chose the name rise I wasn't into that then :shrug 

I don't remember exactly when it started :side: 

Should know it will very likely never have an effect on my real life :draper2. For a lot of people fetishes only ever remain fetishes.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC*



zrc said:


> However she's related to the rock. So she's posh. She doesn't go to the toilet, she has a woman come round on a Wednesday evening with an extractor.


*
* Fucking hell dude :lmao:done

* Should know that it's always fun when Dillinger comments on Peyton's IG posts, like the last one a few minues ago, since there are fans that they don't know they are engaged and tell him to back off :lol

* Probably thinks that Nostalgia should change his name to Erik Lehnsherr

NOSTALGIA

* Ninja'd me

* I was watching a video on Youtube and I forgot to post :lol

* His laptop is pretty empty*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Doesn't have any weird stuff on his computer.










- Has thousands of Peyton pics saved. :woah

- Might be one of those people telling Dillinger to back off. :beckylol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Loves hearing about trans related things in PM :beckylol 

Was dealing with man flu 

Gets turned on when he hears his neighbours having sex and considers it his fetish :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Shares his weird fetishes with TFW via PM :hmm

* Was dealing with his own human stupidity yesterday

* Probably will never have a drink while he is using his laptop*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Might be one of those people telling Dillinger to back off. :beckylol


:nah2 *Why would I waste my time on that? It's not gonna make any difference :shrug*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Triggering me by saying man flu. 










- Should know my neighbour is hot, I can't help it. :side: You don't understand because you live near old people, which would be gross to hear. :lmao

- Knows I'm very forgetful of things we talked about in PM's. :lauren

Mordy:

- Just bad mouths Tye on here instead then. :beckylol 

- Wants to be involved in me & Nostalgia's private conversations. You guys are making it way weirder than it actually is. :side: 

- Should know not drinking near Computers is wise. After wrecking my Keyboard, and nearly spilling it on my console before. I never have drinks near anything ever. :lol Too many bad things can come from it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** On Instagram I don't care, here: Fuck Tye, that lucky SOB :lol

* Hey, I don't mind your fetishes. I am into Peyton (way too much), Nostalgia is into X-men, and you are into your hot neighboor banging, everyone has their stuff :shrug

* Should post a pic of his hot neighboor*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

X-men fpalm 

Should know it's not weird to like the VERY beautiful Danielle Johansen. Since using pics of her as my avatar I've got the most compliments on my avatar and I've used a lot of different girl avatars over the years. :shrug

Wants to keep his twitter a secret :hmm:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Didn't appreciated the X-men comment

* Wants me to follow him on Twitter

* Should know that I only use Twitter to post Peyton stuff, shit on WWE and follow the news since I don't watch tv, I really don't interact that much there and I think here is more fun :shrug.*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- Tends to get ninjad a bit
- Has a nice sig :usangle
- is whored out on rep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Had some cake recently.










- Digs Awesome Kong. 










- Dislikes Nia. Here's the Wasp instead:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know his usertitle doesn't suit him, because he basically lives and only exists in this section. :beckylol

- Should know I'll probably put up my Christmas avi/sig combo soon! :mark:

- Should know I didn't put my Tree up today, but I'll do it tomorrow since I have a day off, and hopefully I won't feel as shitty.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Liked RVD vs John Cena - One Night Stand

- Putting up a new sig/avi combo soon :anna

- Sees the irony in Phantom's usertile


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- Should know that I post in any section in which Aubrey Plaza gifs are needed.










- Not feeling awesome. :sadbecky Hug.










- Hates the WWE sections the way I hate conversations that have nothing to do with Clea.

The Ninja:

- :goaway

- Should know that my usertitle is freaking me out. Have I been demoted?

- Repped me some Micucci. :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got Phantom'd :beckylol

- Likes Evangeline Lilly :anna

- Grooviest poster on WF


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Making His Way Around the Forum
Has a gif in Plaza with a stash for some reason
A hugger


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

EF:

- Wants Charlotte to win over Asuka. 










- No longer posts in the Random Pics thread. :sadbecky

- Next.

Virus:

- Ninja'd me.

- Ninja'd.

- Would hook Gwen Stacy up with a Peter clone. :hmm


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Funny guy who posts funny GIFs

- Should know I still haven't started Sabrina

- But I will. For you. I promise.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know my avi isn't me wishing that wine bottle was something else. :side: You guys and your dirty minds, god.

- Phantom'd the Phantom. :asuka

- Knows we are all watching Sabrina soon just to please Phantom. :beckylol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

EF:

- Still hasn't watched Sabrina.










- Will watch it for me tho.










- Should also watch this Sabrina:










Anna:

- Ninja'd me. :sadbecky

- CHRISTMAS!!!!!!! :mark

- Wants herself for Christmas. :hmm


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW

- I didn't even notice your avi could mean something else before you mentioned it :lol

- Got the new sig/avi combo :mark

- Merry Annamas

EDIT

Phantom

- Ninja'd me. Revenge?

- I think I'll just watch one Sabrina for now :lol

- Wants to see a tag team of Asuka and Kairi


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Phantom:
Might be implying that he wants Fourth Wall to watch Sabrina
Though I could be wrong
Watched the 70s Sabrina cartoon

emerald-fire:
Ninja'd me
Starting to notice that Clique is sound as a pound!
Doesn't notice things about avatars


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Had to edit above post

- Finds Victoria Justice beautiful

- Has made over 20000 posts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nearly ninja'd me again.

- Is now getting the pic that was intended for Virus. Enjoy.

-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Who doesn't find Victoria Justice beautiful?










- Doesn't have a dirty mind like me. :side:

- Was able to think of a good Corbin match.

Phantom:

- Phantom'd me.

- Still persistent on thinking I'm Anna, god damn it, guess I'll keep playing along. Yes, I want myself. :mark:

- Shares some weird pictures with Virus, but I don't judge.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Doesn't give Corbin enough credit :sadbecky

- Maybe his opinion will change with time

- Admits to having a very dirty mind


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

TFW:

- Was ninja'd.

- Me. The answer is me.

- She's no Kate Micucci.

I get into mega-dork mode with Virus.

Ugh:

- Ugh.

- Again with the ninja-ing.

- Likes Nolan more than Burton. :lauren


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got ninja'd again










- Didn't like Nolan's Batman :goaway

- Enjoys posting in this thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Likes his Batman boring and pretentious.

- I can dig it. :anna

- Also loves posting here. :woo


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Joker fan

-









- May or not may be excited for the upcoming Joker film


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Doesn't think Batman is the GOAT.










- Admits he's a dork with Virus. That's okay. :anna I wish I knew what you guys were on about 90% of the time. :lol

- Knows this thread is groovy. :thumbsup

THE BEST NINJA EMERALD FIRE

- Thinks I shit on Corbin too much, I probably do. Still, he has a LOT of improving to do.

- Would be fine with Charlotte winning at TLC, unlike me. 

- Knows Ziggler vs. Bryan from Bragging Rights was fantastic.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Phantom
Does not like my Spider-Man idea
Its better than most ideas in modern comics
Is getting ninja'd a lot today

Fourth Wall
And so am I apparently
We exist in our own little world
You can come with. We have cake


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is not wrong. 

#JusticeforStrangeandClea

- Should know I was just messing with him.

- Posting before I get ninja'd.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Success!!!

- Haha!

- Have some F. Hardy!!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Likes Bray Wyatt :goaway

- Always seeking justice for his favorites

- There will be no #JusticeForAsuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- HEEL TURN!!! :O

- Is disappointed in me for liking a spooky magic man. Do you even phantom, bro?

- Knows that Asuka grabbing that belt at TLC is going to be sweet. :asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Still thinks that TFW is :anna

* Likes his new avi though

* Is gonna decorate his house for Christmas soon*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows I can't be :anna because of our bromance. :lol

- Should know this: "Ever Try. Ever Failed. No Matter. Try Again, Fail Again. Fail Better" is very true. :mj2

- Should remind me when his Birthday is. I know it's soon, but I don't know the exact date. :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doesn't want to know my birthday. :darryl

- Probably didn't watch the latest season of AHS. :darryl

- Knows I'm Sarah Paulson now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*THE FOURTH WALL

* Wishes the bottle of champagne in his avi was "something else" :book

* We have a bromance but doesn't remember my birthday :side:

* Should know that if I don't get a birthday salute THIS TUESDAY I will be very offended :lol 

SARAH

* Suffering of multiple personality disorder

* Used to be Aubrey

* Also used to be MEW*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should remind me when his Birthday is too. :asuka

- Should know there is a lot of Birthdays to remember. 










- Is really in to roleplaying. Kinky.

Mordy:

- Got Phantom'd and I got Phantom'd also. :asuka

- Should know I get a pass because I've got cold right now. :side:

- Will get Birthday wishes on Tuesday. :mark: :mark:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- When is your birthday?

- Is now Sarah Paulson

- Will be MEW soon

EDIT

TFW

- Double ninja'd me

:thelist

- We're cool though :anna

- Knows Triple H vs Undertaker at WM 27 > WM 28


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- All sorts of ninja'd.

- Should know that I'm not roleplaying. I'm actually Sarah Paulson.

- For the rest of the month.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is gonna be Sarah Paulson for 6 hours :lol

* Not into role playing

* Maybe just for comic book coventions :shrug*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Hello, Sarah

- Groovy

- Has made more posts than anyone in this thread

EDIT

Mordy

- Hello, Mordy aka Ninja

- Has a Twitter account

- Posts Peyton stuff on it


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows we need to play along with Sarah until she gets bored. :side:

- Might end our bromance if I forget to log in on Tuesday (I won't)

- Has a dirty mind. :yay

DO YOU GUYS DO THIS ON PURPOSE?

- Ninja'd me.

- Preferred HHH/Taker at WM27 compared to WM28. I thought they were both pretty great.

- Probably knows HBK/Taker is still the GOAT combo, however.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Play along?

- Has a bromance with Mordy.

- No longer the Anna to my... Sarah Paulson.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Creepy, kooky.

- Mysterious, spooky.

- Altogether Ooky.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is at it again

- Naming things about himself

- Never stop being weird :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows Phantom, I mean Sarah is a but cuckoo. That's why we love him, I mean, her. :asuka

- Appreciates the weirdness. Normal people = boring. :fact

- Probably doesn't name things about himself. :beckylol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Was the person who inspired me to get Christmassy with my av and sig
- Wants Anna for Christmas
- He's not posting in the WWE section but should make an exception for the Dean & Seth threads


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I would but I always seem to get roped back in to the other sections, so it's best I stay away. Plus I'm enjoying the PPV's more away from those sections. :anna

- Should know with that being said, I really miss chatting with you guys. :sadbecky

- I inspired her. :mark: Should know that Shield Christmas gif always makes me laugh so much. :hglol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wants to meet Anna under a mistletoe

* Or have her as one of Christmas gifts

* Still hasn't posted a pic of his hot neighboor :side:*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Jealous of Tye Dillinger

- Removed many names from sig

- Paige is no longer in it :sadbecky


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Spells Neighbour as Neighboor. :side:

- Should know that's kind of creepy and invasive, otherwise I would. :beckylol

- Should know he should imagine someone with a similar frame to Peyton & darkish hair. That's what my neighbour looks like. So yeah, you'd probably fancy the shit out of her.

GOD DAMN IT EMERALD.

- Always seems to know when I'm about to post, and swoops in with the Ninja. :beckylol

- Should know Paige used to be one of my favourites as well, but I'm not a big fan of her anymore. She was never the same after all the shit that went down.

- Knows Mordy is the jealous type. I should start bromancing more people, so he appreciates me more. :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I was going to be specific.

- Too much ninja-ing going on for that.

- Here's Magik:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I'm going to bed. Goodnight Sarah.










- Should know I won't be on tomorrow. 










- Knows naming three things after you get phantom'd takes way too much EFFORT. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know I 've been a bit of a down mood today and I don't know why :sadbecky

* Won't be on tomorrow :sadbecky

* Thinks I am the jealous type. He is probably right, I haven't had a relationship in so long that I don't know :lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This is why you get Magik.

Anna:

- Goodnight, sweet Anna.

- Sleep well and dream of pizza.

- Merry Christmas.










Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Feeling down. :sadbecky

Just think of Peyton pinning Asuka. :no

- Jelly?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I imagined Peyton beating Asuka and winning the title. I also imagined me banging Peyton. None of those are ever gonna happen, so why bother? Thinking about that actually makes me feel sadder :sadbecky

* Should know that I like jelly, the orange one :lol

* Should give a read to the column I posted in the columns section if he has some time and is bored, would like to hear the feedback :aryep*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Likes Becky
- Should listen to more Slayer
- Loves green trees*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't know me very well :lol

* Should know that I probably am the n1 anti Becky fan on the forum

* It's right, I should hear more music in general, not just Slayer, but current music these days doesn't seem too appealing to me :shrug 

Good night everyone*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Went to bed, I hope he has a good sleep 
- Got rid of that gigantic list of wrestlers he likes from his sig
- Peyton in his sig is confusing me cos she's wearing a warm hat with a bikini :lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Would volunteer to give Ambrose any shots.

Is going to Wrestlemania.

Whored out on rep.*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good morning.

Fan of The Bella's and Maryse.

Has a font colour that doesn't hurt my eyes.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Good evening!
- Doesn't have a woman in his av for the first time in awhile
- Is around 4000 posts behind me


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Likes Eurovision. 

Fan of Pokémon.

Noticed I don't have a female avi.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ambrose Girl

- Has a new username

- I'm guessing it's temporary

- Christmas is coming early for her when Seth and Dean square off at TLC

EDIT

zrc

- Ninja turtle

- Fan of The Brood

- Wants to see Victoria in the Royal Rumble match


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Got turtled.

Should tell.me what he thinks of two possible new rankings features.

Thinks Jericho won't.be back.any time soon (I have him as a rumble "surprise").


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Points Boost idea is good

- Don't really like the Wipeout

- Now I'm off to post my rankings


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Bayley fan. :bayley

- Did not put Kairi on his list. :sadbecky

- Or Hiroyo...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They're not going on mine either. 

I always said if Victoria was eligible she'd get 10 without a seconds thought.

Surprised you didn't give Nakano a point.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lazy this morning, so have some awesome Gangrel gifs.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- I edited my post. 

- Should've read your post first. Sorry.

- Ember is out.

NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Should know that I'm going to bed.

- Here's Magik:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Good night you spectral creature

* Hope you have dreams of Clea, Magik and Strange

* Is probably gonna send me some Micucci stuff soon :eyeroll*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Brother M.

We all know who's getting 10 from M.

Doesn't have a shrine to Peyton, but has a digital one.




Nostalgia said:


> Lazy this morning, so have some awesome Gangrel gifs.


There's actually a funny story about the sunglasses. He used to wear them because of the lack of oxygen going through the ring of fire. His eyes used to pop out.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that it was very hard to complete a top 10, after the first 5 I didn't know who to put.

* Should know that I totally expect Peyton out of the top 20 with all these extra points

* It will be funny when Ruby Riott ends up in the top 3, not because she doesn't deserve it, but because most people don't expect it*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Peyton will be fine in the Top 15.

Ruby might crack top 5. Those extra points will come in useful for her.

Same goes for Rhea Ripley.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Interesting you mention Rhea because I only discovered who she was today :lmao

She's pretty hot though :cool2

Told me something new about Gangrel


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Been here almost 7 years now
Reps me a lot
His usertitle is a symbol


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Doesn't like Internet Explorer or Mozilla Firefox

- Fan of Rey Mysterio

- Might be enjoying the Rey vs Randy feud


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Said I am jealous of Dillinger, he is right, fuck Tye

* Saying that also reminded me to something zrc said once "Well, Peyton is already doing that"... :fuckthis

* Should know that, while I am still a fan of Paige, I don't like her as much as I used to, that's why I removed her from my sig.*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know Paige was never really that interesting, but was good for a few months when she debuted and years later when she returned and started Absolution. The rest of the time I never really cared. :shrug

Should know Cafu somehow found my Twitter and followed me and tweeted me :lmao

Despite not liking us very much:
https://www.wrestlingforum.com/76503916-post181.html
https://www.wrestlingforum.com/76489204-post1090.html
https://www.wrestlingforum.com/76496180-post72.html


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Not a fan of Paige's tattoo's.

However is a huge fan on Peyton in a bikini.

Really should have gotten out of that Venus Flytrap by now.*


Ninja'd.


*Knows what Cafu is up too.

Joined WF way back when the WWE still had some good moments.

Might hit 10,000 posts one day.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't think that Balor and Rollins are very charismatic

* Likes Ember Moon, but admitts that she as bland as bland can be

* Refused to give points to Becky and Charlotte in the women rankings because "they won't need them"*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is tired of WF shitting on Nikki Bella

Gets a lot of visitor messages from Jersey

Enjoys Need for Speed games


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Only discovered Rhea Ripley today.

Brother N. 

Got turtled by Brother M.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Seemingly would like to see Katie Lea back in the WWE.

Whored out on rep.

Another user who joined in 2011.*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Rocking the pink color
- Decker fan
- Listens to Rihanna*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I have no interest seeing Katie Lea in WWE again. They had her, did nothing and fired her. 

Was always fun watching her kick the crap out the Bella Twins on Superstars though. 

Even if she didn't win.



I got ninjad


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Got turtled

* Hasn't gone out much this week :wtf

* Apparently can afford Nia's buffet diet*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Got Ninja'd.

No sold it.

Posts regularly in this thread.*












*Might consider trying to replace Tye Dillinger with himself. Tye Mordecay.

May ponder rEplacing Billie Kay with himself. Mordecay Kay.

Might have softened his stance on an Iconics v Bellas feud with how badly Peyton has been treated on SDL...*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Also got ninja'd

* Hey, at this point I don't mind a Bellas/IIconics feud because, no matter who they face (even if it's just 1 woman), they will always lose :darryl

* In a good mood today*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Has accepted defeat when it comes to Peytons booking.

Should be given a free premium account so he can rock Peyton gifs.

Now supports a lot less wrestlers.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has a new name.

- WF's #1 Nikki Bella fan.

- Gave Asuka some points in the Favorite Female thread. :asuka


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Would also like to see Asuka win the Smackdown Women's title at the TLC ppv :mark:
- Favorite female NXT talent is Kairi Sane 
- Is stoked that Bull Nakano was available as a vote option in the WF's Favorite Female thread


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Glad E&C won the Legacy Award

- Waiting for further results

- Will like what's coming


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Looking forward to tomorrow's Merseyside derby
May or may not be looking forward to Christmas :hmm:
Thinks cricket > football :beckywhat


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Loves women wrestling
- Loves how they fight
- I'm sure those ladies would kick both our asses.... YES!!!*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

CJ said:


> Thinks cricket > football :beckywhat












I like cricket but football is number one.


- Changed username

- May or may not go back to previous username

- Has great taste in music


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Apparently likes metal

* Busy posting the results from the mens awards

* Thinks football>>>cricket*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Already has a Christmas avi :beckywhat
Would love to find Peyton under his tree this Christmas :side:
Has the Peyton thread on lockdown


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** On the Santana mood

* Still would kick her to the curb if Leana shows up

* Wasn't been posting much here this week :side:*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Apparently doesn't support Billie Kay.

Would be hopeful Adam Cole has a better Main Roster run than Peyton...

Should buy Peyton a green bikini for Nikkimas.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Peyton has green bikinis, too bad she doesn't post pictures with it :side:










* Like I said before, there are many wrestlers I like (Billie included), but those 5 on my sig and Peyton are the only ones I would go out of my way to see them

* From the land down under, although I don't remember if he was from Australia or New Zeland but living in Australia :lol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Changed his avatar

I preferred the previous one :lauren

Continuously bumps the Peyton fan thread because no one else posts in it


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Now has DJ in his sig & avi :cool2
Claimed he'd never do that :lauren
May or may not have dm'd her again since I've been gone :hmm:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Needs to go vote.

See above.

The god that is CJ.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Got his wish
Thinking about making a few changes to WFFF :beckywhat
Now has a Winter avi


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't vote for Peyton anymore :sadbecky

* Not even as honourable mentions :darryl

* Still my favorite mod despite that :mj2*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know Peyton doesn't deserve an honorable mention

Or maybe he changed his mind because you keep hating on Becky :draper2

Spends more time on the forum than CJ, should be a mod :side:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

CJ said:


> Got his wish
> Thinking about making a few changes to WFFF :beckywhat
> Now has a Winter avi


Its a Katie Lea avi not Winter. That slave name no longer applies.

Mordecay.

Will be hoping those Peyton bonus points keep her around the top. 

Should know I jobbed out Peyton in a 3 on 1 handicap match against Victoria, Nia and Tamina. I'm not sorry.

Probably gonna have something to eat soon.


Nostalgia 

How's the mutant today?

Turtled me

I'm not arsed.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Like I told you, Peyton will likely end up between 20-30, even with the extra points

* Knows my lunch time

* Doesn't care about the new IIconic Christmas avi*



Nostalgia said:


> Should know Peyton doesn't deserve an honorable mention


*It's not like her name was Sonya Deville :shrug*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Of course I don't care about your avi. 

I don't care about anybody's. :lmao

So tired and I'm going out urgh.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Doesn't care about anybody's avi 

- Tired

- Going out


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Mordy

Knows I haven't done the hm thing in a while :lauren
Knows both my teams lost today :sadbecky
Post in green for unknown reasons :hmm:

zrc

Bro
Hates avi's
Joined in the GOAT year :yay

EF2

Loves cricket but prefers football :yay
Prefers Charlotte to Becky :sadbecky
Joined the rankings game :hmm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I probably am gonna get drunk in my house tonight, a couple of high school friends are coming with drinks

* He probably is gonna be asleep, but I probably am gonna post drunk tonight here :lol

* Like I said before, he apparently doesn't to reach 30 given how much he is going out lately

SO MANY NINJAS

CJ

* Should do honurable mentions just for Peyton :lol

* Apparently doesn't know that I post in green because of Peyton's old attire :side:

* Should know that I haven't paid much attention to football in the past 10 years :lol

EMERALD

* Ninja

* Becky fan

* Charlotte fan*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Does not care about your avatar.

- Gave Victoria some love in the Favorite Female thread.

- Not a Batfan.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me. :darryl

-Wants Asuka to win the TLC match. roud

- Wants Sally Hawkins or more Kate? :hmm


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll always give Victoria love.

Its got nothing to do with her wearing no knickers on an episode of Impact. Where she got attacked by ODB during an interview and flashed her doner kebab to the camera.

Brother P.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has fapped to Victoria

* Probably has seen her leaks

* She probably has the best ones after Paige's :bjpenn*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Uses the word "fapped" a lot. :lauren

- Should know that I think I'm going to go with Sally Hawkins.

- Christmassy. :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I have not fapped to Victoria.

I have not seen the leaks. I respect her too Much to watch them.

If Nia ever got leaked, I hope they got wide-screen.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Respects someone :wow

* Made me laugh with that last line :lmao

* Also, just the thought of that








*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> ** Respects someone :wow
> 
> *


- Made me laugh with that GIF

- Regular in this thread

- Will be posting drunk later


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Laughs.

- Possibly a Hu-Man.

- Knows Noomi is boss.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- may enjoy the fact that im pretty smashed right now
- wants an asuka win at tlc
- joined this year


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Pretty smashed right now.

- Seeing pink elephants.

- Probably wants Becky to retain.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Likes Sally Hawkens
Called emerald-fire a Hu-man
Should have called him a Ro-man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows exactly what I was referencing.

- Should know that I have an original Robot Monster 1-sheet in my room.

- Also saw Robot Monster: The Musical in Hollywood last year.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Robot Monster had a musical?!
Well Little Shop of Horrors did too, so there is a case for it.
But still, Robot Monster?! How would that even work?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- 




-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

NERD!

Its why we love you.

Keeps haunting the thread.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I was cleaning my house for the reunion later tonight and I took a shower after it.

* Then this was posted










* Probably knows that I need another shower >*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Gross. That's gross.

- Stop being gross.

- Here's Sally Hawkins:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Smoking is gross

Should know I have no idea what reunion Mordy is talking about 

Will be banging on about Christmas even more now that it's December :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* According to him apparently I went from creepy to gross :lauren

* Should know that here is probably 86°F, which for him maybe it's not too much, but here that is very hot, so even without the pic 2 showers are not a bad idea :shrug

* Posting pics of weird looking ladies

NOSTALGIA

* Doesn't like smoking

* Me neither, it triggers my asthma

* One of the few who has read the stuff I posted in the columns section :yay.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'll read his nonsense in a few.

- Should know that Sally Hawkins and Kate Micucci are unconventionally beautiful.

- Doesn't smoke. Ditto.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows I appreciate unconventional beauty

He'll call a person a turkey before ever swearing at them

Should send me some Cali sunshine


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Apparently likes sunshine

* Should come here, there is sunshine and he could attend the reunion I am doing out of nowhere

* Only thing he had to said about my post was "Interesting" :lauren*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I like sunshine, but not heat. A sunny day is always better than a cloudy grey depressing one. 

Should know I skim read it and I was spreading rep at the time so.. my mind was not on giving detailed thoughts

Should know I read that charisma thread you made also and generally read most threads you make :shrug


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Reads my stupid threads roud

* Felt weird when Cafu found his Twitter account

* Should know that I accidentally found Legit Boss (or whatever his name is now) twitter account :lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Read his thing.

- His brother's thoughts on Becky... roud

- His brother's thoughts on Asuka's look... :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** At least my brother thought that Asuka did well :shrug

* Apparently thinks that Becky and Charlotte are not special

* Knows that I won't stop talking about my new sig for days*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Seems to really like his sig
It probably gives him lude thoughts
Makes stupid threads


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Fair enough. 

- Should know that the rest of my three things for him will be about the history of Clea.

- Clea first appeared in Strange Tales #126.

Virus:

- Ninja'd me.

- Was :rude to precious Mordy. :darryl

- Keeping the memory of OG He-Man/She-Ra alive.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows anything about Clea

* Or probably is using Wikipedia, I am not sure

* Should know that Virus wasn't being rude, I actually called my threads "stupid" :lol*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Believes that Daniel Bryan vs Brock Lesnar at Survivor Series was the main-roster (ppv) MOTY :bryan
- Is also happy that Tommaso Ciampa won the NXT Star of the Year award :drose
- Has a signature that is (kinda) visually pleasant to the eye :wow


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Digs that Becky.

- Fellow fan of the Wrestler Supreme. :asuka

- Jesus?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Knows the spoiler for TLC.

-Will not like that result.

-I'll post a pic of said winner on his wall when it happens?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Jivest turkey.

- Wants Becky to win at TLC. :no

- Still groovy. :dance


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wants Asuka to win at TLC, just like me

* Member of the anti Becky club roud

* Isn't drooling about my new sig :lauren*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Clea is the foxiest Faltine mama in the Marvel Universe. Dig it.

- Former disciple of Doctor Strange, Master of the Mystic Arts and professional Vincent Price impersonator.

- Former ruler of the Dark Dimension and the niece of Dormammu, Funk Lord of Evil.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

More Clea 

Probably still lurking. 

Good morning xD


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Correct. 

- I have been uploading things all day. 

- Should know that I see Mordy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Good morning zrc

* I am a bit drunk already 

* Should know that the latest IIconic pic (the one on my sig) almost gave me a heart attack

PHANTOM

* Phantom'd me

* Has been uploading things

* Maybe to to make some space in his computer*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ninja'd.

- Should know that Clea first met the good doctor in the Dark Dimension.

- Should know that she had really weird hair back then. Love it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Will keep posting things about Clea

* Better than Micucci/Hawkins pics :shrug

* Excuse if I don't make any sense, like I said, I am drinking atm*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

One of my closes friends on here. 

Love the color font green. 

One half of Iconics on here.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- About to make drunk posts










- Has an inspirational quote in sig

- Loved Okada vs Omega matches

EDIT

BTheVampireSlayer

- Doesn't post regularly in this thread anymore :sadbecky

- Has many of my favorite female wrestlers in sig

- Used red font but didn't use it in the above post


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that everyone decided to post while I was looking for Sally Hawkins gifs.

- Knows that I have to do something with these gifs...

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Phantom doing Phantom things

- Should send Mordy a Kate Micucci or Sally Hawkins rep

- Making his way around the forum


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That last one is a lie and you know it!

- Fan of :bayley

- Should know that Mordy has received Françoise Hardy rep. :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Sent me Francoise Hardy rep :lauren

* Posting more outside the thread

* Doesn't accept criticism towards Asuka*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Because she's perfect. Scientific fact.










- Has been receiving a lot of my nonsense lately. 

- Here's some of his:












P.S. Françoise is a French national treasure!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is getting upset
May need to go do something else for a while
I suggest a puzzle


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Has a ten percent chance in being a banned former admin or whatever happened.

Should know I quite like She-Ra. It is delightful.

Thinks Phantom is mad.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Virus:

- Feelin' fine.

- No way I'd get legitimately upset at you wonderful dorks. I don't post Macho Man gifs when I'm upset.

- Be back soon. Will bring Sally Hawkins.

Vox:

- Ninja'd me.

- Agreed. New She-Ra is delightful.

- Has forgiven me for being the WOAT club member?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Vox Machina
Yeah what did happen to him?
If you mean Nu-She-Ra, I found it derivative and forgettable personally. I'll stick with Star vs The Forces of Evil
This is the shit though









Phantom
Did not ninja me, I was dragging on the last post
Is not upset
Will return with Macho Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Really hates the new She-Ra.

- His OG She-Ra awareness campaign is not dissimilar to my weird Clea thing.

- Digs Re-Animator. :mark


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't hate it. There would to have enough content for me to hate. The show is empty and forgettable, which in a way is worse than being plain bad
She-Ra awareness is mostly due to me getting back into the MOTU fandom
If Jeffery Combs was in a MOTU series, he should be Modulok


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Over 30 years old

* Not a fan of the new He-man series

* Probably still hasn't seen the new season of Supergirl*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

There isn't a new He-Man series. Its She-Ra who has a series
No I haven't seen the new season and will likely not
Is green


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** One of the few who probably loved the new IIconics sig

* Probably hasn't noticed that I am drunk

* One of the few (besides me) who has an inspiring phrase in his sig *


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Virus:

- Combs as Modulok... :banderas

- Should know that Modulok is my favorite MOTU figure.

- TMNT fan.










Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Not supporting as many people now.

- Wants us to know that he's drunk. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I am sleepy af, alcohol makes me sleepy

* Being the only semi sober person here makes you realize that conversations among drunken people are very interesting

* People are waay to sincere here*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has been drinking

Should go to sleep

Will get more sleep than me


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wants me to go to sleep

* Should know that the reunion is over and I am going to sleep right about now

* Should know that I probably will wake up in 3-4 hours tops, which means that I will be on a shitty mood for most of the day tomorrow because of the lack of sleep. And he should check my awesome new sig :grin2: *


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Probably got a shitty new SIG of his shitty favourites. 

People who have to keep saying "I'm drunk" usually aren't.

Sweet dreams jobber.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I already woke up :lauren

* Should know that, no matter how much I drink, I don't seem to be able to sleep past 8 am :side: 

* Called my awesome new sig shitty :goaway*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Woke.

- Thinks Françoise Hardy: French National Treasure deserves a :lauren. :lauren










- Cooks like a boss.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Loves The Wasp

- Loves Clea

- Loves Nikki Swango


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loves Steven Gerrard.

- Loves sports more than sports entertainment.

- Only person here who acknowledges my love of Shonen Knife. roud


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I still haven't had breakfast, too much alcohol

* Apparently likes Japanese Punk Rock

* Probably would laugh at the fact that some MMA fighter called Becky Lynch "Jane Doe Jobber" :lmao*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Had too much alcohol.

- Has been causing trouble in that Becky thread :lauren

- Sabrina is not for him. :darryl


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I am actually in episode six of Sabrina

* Probably :mark: about this






* Should know that the only thing I said was that Becky is not as mainstream as people thinks and some of her fans got mad about it, that's how everything started*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Good morning to you, sir
- Hates Becky
- Hoping for her to lose at TLC*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has another new name. :andre

- Taker fan.

- Is still evil and gentle?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Changed his username
Put a star in it
Is a Satanist?

Phantom
Ninja'd me again
Still that Sabrina stuff
Post them comic book covers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was ninja'd.

- Will edit his post.

- Should know that I watched He-Man & She-Ra: A Christmas Special last night. :mark


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- I'm still evil and I'm still gentle
- Evil to assholes, gentle to the ladies 
- Shocked about my name change*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has a sig with a guy giving a thumbs up

* His thumbs up is good, but not IIconic

*







*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that his sig is from Trigun.

- Not an anime fan.

- Went to a (family?) reunion.


P.S. The best thumbs-up is...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I actually have watched some anime. Full Metal Alchemist, Dragon Ball, Captain Tsubasa, Naruto, but yeah, I don't consider myself an anime fan.

* Should know that my brother is a huge manga/anime fan. He probably has over 100 manga books.

* Should know that the reunion I had last night was with some of my high school friends*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Had friends in high school.

- Hopefully had a good time.

- Approves of MEW.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Yeah, it was fun, the only bad part was cleaning after... and the hangover

* Should know that, because of that, I just had breakfast, at 1pm :lol

* Probably misses the other regulars, the thread has been kinda dead :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has the sweetest hangover... he doesn't wanna get over! :dance

- Always says this thread is dead when it's been calm for a few hours. :hmm

- Misses getting ninja'd. :sadbecky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- This thread will never be dead as long as Phantom is alive

- Will even name 3 things about himself to ensure the thread is kept alive

- Wishes he could rep himself


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- So right about that last one... :banderas I would send myself soooooooooooooo much Clea rep. :banderas

- Also making this thread groovy and lively. EF keeps this thread burning bright.

- And dear Mordy... with his endless supply of Peyton pics.


P.S. I have to spread the love or whatever. Here's the gif I was going to post:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm so glad I don't see any of the Peyton pics.

Stalks this thread like a predator. 

Should know I'm still hanging from last night, so an early one for me is in order.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Won't be posting much here today

* Thinks that he won't see the Peyton pics

* Is wrong :grin2:








































*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'll be getting an early night too, as my sleep.. or rather lack of it has been terrible lately

Should know the last time I drank alcohol it was for the same reason, it's good to catch up with old friends

I'm probably not the only one who thinks Peyton's back looks odd in that third pic :hmm:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Posted Peyton.

- Knows that means it's time for SALLY HAWKINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark

-


















Sally and her greatest enemy: her hair.










NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Back to AC/DC.

- Thinks Peyton looks odd in that third pic.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I can't decide on a sig right now

Probably finds it odd that I'm fussing about my sig lately despite having signatures turned off in my settings :lmao 

I did like my previous sig but eh.. I don't want to look too obsessed


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- If you like the last one, you should go with it.

- To thine own self be true.

- The last one was perfect for you.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is trying to rhyme 

Should know I like to be a man of my word, so when I go against that people call me out on it: https://www.wrestlingforum.com/76510866-post9244.html :lol

Though it's trivial, but I didn't want to look like Mordy :shrug


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't want to looks obsessive like me

* Should know that it's too late for that :lol

* Has sleeping problems*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I know :shrug but I don't like her as much as you guys think, its simply enhanced for forum gimmick purposes

Knows this thread has been quite dead today 

Should know I can't change my avatar because it's simply adorable


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't plan to change avi any time soon

* Thinks his is adorable

* This is adorable :zayn3
















*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

But doesn't have it has an avatar so it's clearly not that adorable :shrug

May watch WWE with his brother more often now :hmm:

Should know I won't have a Christmas name or anything Christmas themed on my profile


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- WF's #1 Grinch.

- Made a rare appearance in the fictional character thread.

- Would probably pick Yugi over GOAT Dana Scully.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Posted a GIF of Charlynch earlier roud

- Is getting close to completing one year on WF

- Most loyal Clea fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is that what we're calling them?

- Knows I'm loyal to Clea the way he's loyal to Megadeth.

- Fellow Deep Purple fan. :woo


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Yeah, that's what we call them :mark

- Should know my favorite Deep Purple song is Soldier of Fortune

- What's yours?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has nested in this thread today
Deep Purple fan (I saw them in October)
My fav song from them is Perfect Strangers, if you were curious


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

EF:

- Charlynch fan.

I'll get used to it...

- Burn. :dance

- Should know that they seriously cloned Kiernan Shipka and we should all be terrified.











Virus:

- Ninja'd me.

- Saw DP in October.

- Should know that I saw them last year with GOAT Alice Cooper.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Virus

- Another Deep Purple fan :thumbsup

- Posts regularly in the Random Pictures Thread

- Likes Supergirl

EDIT

Phantom

- Ninja

- Can't decide if he likes little Sabrina or not-so-little Sabrina more

- Loves listening to Alice Cooper


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I saw them with Judas Priest
It was during a tornado warning
At a casino

EF
Ninja'd me
Something
Something


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Saw Judas Priest perform live :mark

- Has a quote in sig

- Has good taste in music


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Rock fan. \m/

- Straight Emerald Fire.

- Knows that the world will end by Kiernan Shipka clones.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wouldn't mind to see the world ending by clones of the Sabrina actress

* Seems to like Rock music

* Should know that what I hate the most about Peyton is that she is such a tease :homer








*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I, for one, welcome our new Kiernan Shipka overlords. 

- His favorite band is Nickelback. 

- Probably enjoys this pic:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that, while I hate seeing the IIconics being destroyed by Asuka every time they face each other, they do make a fun pairing, at least outside the ring










* Probably doesn't like Nickelback

* Always keeps this thread alive when he is around*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The IIconics and Asuka are delightful together.

- This will never not be amusing:










- Knows I would betray humanity for the Kiernan Shipka clones.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-
Tous les garçons et les filles de mon âge
Se promènent dans la rue deux par deux
Tous les garçons et les filles de mon âge
Savent bien ce que c'est d'être heureux

-
Et les yeux dans les yeux
Et la main dans la main
Ils s'en vont amoureux
Sans peur du lendemain

-
Oui, mais moi, je vais seule
Par les rues, l'âme en peine
Oui, mais moi, je vais seule
Car personne ne m'aime
Mes jours, comme mes nuits
Sont en tous points pareils
Sans joies et pleins d'ennuis
Personne ne murmure :
"Je t'aime" à mon oreille


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Is a Asuka fan like me. 

Has a pretty cool ass profile picture. 

Has been here for almost a year. *_


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wants to kill Santa
Why, we don't know
Changed his username, again


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Liked the IIconic pics I posted here, which means he probably found them adorable

* Has never said it, but he probaby thinks that Peyton is really hot, given the amount of likes he has in her thread

* Thinks that Mandy and Scarlett are hotter though :lauren*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I didn't see any Iiconics pictures 

You can post them as much as you like and they won't show up. :lmao

Good morning.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Good morning zrc

* Doesn't want to see IIconics pics :sadbecky

* Still recovering after going out this weekend*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Probably been wondering where the fuck I am the past few days. Let's just say, I'm trying to get myself a life finally. :lol It's kind of working, I guess.

- Got his Christmas avatar. :JLC3

- Celebrating a Birthday tomorrow. I didn't forget. :cool2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

In the Christmas spirit
Has been out trying to find Yorkshire's answer to Anna Kendrick
May or may not change his name for Christmas :hmm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*THE FOURTH WALL

* Getting himself a life, lucky him :sadbecky

* Missed my drunken posts on Saturday night

* Probably will think that the latest posts I left in his wall are the best so far :homer

CJ

* GOAT at being a ninja as well

* Never added Peyton to his honourable mentions :sadbecky

* Probably didn't liked to see Becky being called "Jane Doe Jobber"*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Not very observant
Got phantom'd
Should get a job as Peyton's publicist :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know it's not really 'lucky me'. It's literally just me going outside alone more, and hoping something happens (preferably not mugged :beckylol) or I meet someone along the way. Nothing too special has happened yet. :lol But at least I'm not sat my computer all the time. 

- Leaves a lot of messages on my wall. :cool2

- Taking over zrc's spot as the drunk of this thread. :beckylol

CJGOAT:

- Should know people think I'm sucking up to you when I call you CJGOAT, they don't know the GFX HISTORY.

- Calls it 'Phantom'd' now like the rest of us.

- Probably thinks it's good I've stepped away from Weekly WWE and the WWE sections.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably didn't have strange dreams last night :side:

Though it was still a better sleep than recent nights so I guess I can't complain

Knows there isn't a Yorkshire answer to Anna Kendrick :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*THE FOURTH WALL

* Should know that I usually don't drink, but I had a reunion in my house with some high school friends that I haven't seen in years, so we ended up drinking a little, it was fun

* The gif in his avi probably gives him very naughty thoughts every now and then :curry2

* Has a neighbour who looks a bit like Peyton Lucky bastard, all my neighbours look like Nia :beckylol

NOSTALGIA

* Phantom'd me

* Finally had a semi decent night of sleep

* Thinks Peyton had a weird looking back in one of her recent pics. I think it looks fine :homer








*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has overweight and unattractive neighbours 

Should know that nearly all my neighbours are elderly and boring

Should know that DJ is back on Instagram :cool2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Having trouble sleeping :hmm:
Removed DJ from his sig :hmm:
Likes to walk along his inferior coastline :cool2


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Making a rare appearance.

Is universally known as a good mod.

Gave me points for no reason.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Also making a rare appearance

Also received points from CJ 

Is trans


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Keeps us updated with the latest on DJ

* Even if we don't ask him about her :lauren

* Kinda like me with Peyton :grin2:*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know you bring her up often when naming three things about me and zrc will almost ask daily how she is 

Should know she uses some bad and cringey hashtags on Instagram :lauren 

Ones that most trans girls would never use because they're seen as derogatory words or phrases so I don't understand why she even uses them :side:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Had drinks with some old school friends. That is always fun. It's very rare that I get to see my few friends left from School, but when we do I'm like a totally different person around them. Hell, I'm probably my forum persona around them. It's about the only time I don't really feel anxious, that's when you know you're surrounded by good people.

- Might get drunk easily like me. :side:

- Knows we should get our points activated for Christmas so we can buy gifts for people. :fact

Nostalgia:

- Knows zrc & Mordy like talking about DJ more than him. :beckylol

- Knows that hashtags can be really cringe.










- Has got me using :lauren more often. You and your contagious smileys :cool2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should thank CJ because I started to use it from him :lauren

Knows I rarely use new smileys so the few I do use stand out more 

Had a decent weekend by the sound of it


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Should thank me for :lauren since I had to remake it to get it added again a while back. :benson

Should use great smilies like :monkey

Also :thirst2

(I made them)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Thinks DJ should stop using derogatory hashtags on Instagram

* Apparently lives surrounded by old people

* Had a weird dream last night, probably he was dating regular women in it :lol

VOX

* Maker of smilies

* Funny enough, that monkey smilie was taken from a tv show that aired on my country, you can even see the logo TV Peru in the corner

* Should make a Peyton smilie and ask the mods to get added :grin2:*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is too lazy to open up the full smileys, so just uses the ones he can remember. 

- Should know my weekend was pretty productive, in terms of getting myself out. I just wish I didn't feel as ill, as I probably would have gone out longer. No need to overdo it though. Still think I'm making good progress.

- Should know I thought he would have got :lauren from Sol Katti, as she uses it a lot. :lol I see CJ use it a bunch too though.

Mordy:

- Got ninja'd by the Sol.

- I got ninja'd by him. :sadbecky

- Knows Seth/Dean have awesome chemistry :banderas










(Watch Seth's head bounce off the announce table too :lmao)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Uses :anna a lot

- Likes Home Alone

- Who doesn't?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows Home Alone is GOAT.

- Might be watching it on Christmas Day. :hmm

- Should know National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation is my go-to Christmas Day film however. :anna


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Knows there's ninja everywhere.

Probably despises the *Christmas Vacation* sequel starring cousin Eddie.

Is in the holiday spirit.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW

- Doesn't watch Raw and SmackDown

- Only watches PPVs :cool2

- Had a productive weekend :anna

EDIT

Vox Machina

- Ninja

- Changed username

- Close to reaching 10000 posts


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*VOX

* Just find out that she used to be Sol Katti :lol

* Has a black layout on her wall :monkey

* Removed sig... again :lauren

EMERALD

* Got ninja'd

* Phantom'd me as well

* Wishes that Orton and AJ have a feud*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Can't remember who members are when they get name changes, even when they still have the same avatar :lol 

Gets ninja'd more than anyone else

Probably did not get the most drunk out of his friends during the reunion


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Understands Mordecay gets ninja'd because I'm on invisible.

Remembers avatars.

Should consider joining the Music Club (as should everyone else).


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Obnoxious user profile
Possibly depressed, doesn't like too many things
Has a voice as soft as an angel


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** First time I've seen him/her here :hi

* Apparently has heard Vox's voice

* Strowman fan I suppose*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Not a native English speaker

Insists on typing every post in green 

Thinks you make someone feel better by sending them Peyton photos :lauren


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Likes AC/DC... I know this because I turned sigs back on.

Perhaps did not heed my request to join the Music Club. :benson

Seems to not like Peyton Royce, and I don't blame him.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Doesn't like Peyton Royce either

- Is part of the Music Club

- Joined in 2014


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** About to have his 2nd anniversary on the forum

* Still not bored of the Charlotte/Becky feud

* Thinks Clique is smart*



Nostalgia said:


> Thinks you make someone feel better by sending them Peyton photos :lauren





Vox Machina said:


> Seems to not like Peyton Royce, and I don't blame him.





emerald-fire said:


> - Doesn't like Peyton Royce either












*Haters :side:*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- All this Peyton hate right now.










- Knows I'm the only one that probably appreciates his Peyton posts in here :beckylol










- Sounds like he's getting bored of Charlotte vs. Becky. WWE loves having feuds go on forever though. :fact


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Should know I don't dislike Peyton; I just don't like her.

Hates the WWE sections.

Should host a Mafia game next year.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is in indifferent to Peyton. I get it. So many wrestlers on the roster I just feel nothing for either way. They basically just exist.

- Probably also knows the WWE sections suck aside from the Seth fan thread of course. :Cocky

- Should know I'll be hosting Fallout Mafia next year. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Likes Peyton roud










* Probably enjoys her pics more than her wrestling related stuff

* Would probably be mad if he reads that I said that Seth is "not all that charismatic"*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I disagree with that, but it doesn't make me mad.

- Should know we might have a different definition of charisma. I think Seth is charismatic. Maybe just not in the way you think. I won't argue on Seth's mic skills, but he really carries himself well in every other area. There's a reason he's my favourite guy in the company. Without _*it*_ he wouldn't be. Plus he can be good on the mic when he wants to be, better than most. See his Heel work. 

- Probably thinks Peyton is the most charismatic woman alive


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nobody will beat me as the thread drunk.

Believe DAT!

Welcome back 4th Wall, missed you Brother F.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Possibly an alcoholic.

Has a username I have never figured out the meaning of.

One of the very few Nia Jax fans.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Only just realised its you Sol :lmao

Good evening/afternoon/morning 

Knows I'm on my own for my Tamina love though.

* Z*haan
* R*ygel
* C*hiana
My three favourite characters in Farscape.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows what it's like to be the lone fan of someone/something.

#Cleaforever

-Thread drunk.

- I believe dat.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Likes Doctor Strange more than Matt Key.

Feeling festive.

Has a confusing list of favorites, because it's multiple subjects.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Clea's biggest (and only) fan on the forum

* Would betray us for Sabrina clones :side:

* Let his Hiroyo thread die :sadbecky

VOX

* Doesn't care about Peyton :sadbecky

* Changed sig/avi again :lauren

* Has the cover of an album as avi*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has his birthday tomorrow :cool2 

Should know my weird dream was about DJ and some other things. :side: I often can have multiple different dreams a night.

Is not currently listening to Megadeth: No More Mr. Nice Guy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Listening to Megadeth :mark

- Had a weird dream

- Back to old sig


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know after that I listened to Addicted to Chaos 

Fan of










Should know I'd mark if he ever did the entrance again with Burn in my light playing


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Showed up in the chatbox briefly to say Arcanine was better than my favorite pokemon.

Joke's on him because I also like Arcanine. :benson

Knows the only time period in which Randy Orton was tolerable.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Hasn't liked Orton in a while

* Likes to use the smilies she created

* Dragonite ftw :grin2:*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows Dragonite is still very cool and better than all the crappy Dragon Pokes they have these days 

I seem to recall him saying he is not a Pokemon fan though so that might be one of the only Pokemon he knows :hmm: 

Is not in the chatbox


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I liked Pokemon (the series, not the games, I haven't played them), at least up until Brock left the show, then it went to shit fast.

* It's right, the new pokemons are trash, so as the mega evolutions

* Chatbox is for premiums only :shrug*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Not premium

- Probably doesn't want to get premium ever

- I may get ninja'd. I see Phantom lurking


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know I stopped with Pokémon at Gold and Silver. Shit got ridiculous after that 

Wouldn't have a clue how many there are now, but Zapdos, Moltres and Articuno were badass.

Along with Jynx, Mr Mine and Scyther.

Hey brother E


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Pokeymen talk.

- Knows I did not ninja EF.

- Should know that I had a dream about the Wasp. I must reevaluate my life.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Not a fan of Pokemon

- Probably not groovy enough for The Phantom

- Had a dream about The Wasp :woo


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Pokeymen is actually a gay porn. :lmao

Doesn't bang Elvira.

Is Brother E.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Doesn't have weirder dreams than me, like when I dreamt I traded in sloppy Joes at GameStop for store credit.

Perhaps doesn't like Pokemon.

Likes '50s sci-fi.

:lauren

Likes Becky's new persona.

Ninja'd me.

Thinks Clique is sound as a pound.

:lauren

Loves Gangrel.

Likes Tamina.

Likes Bull Nakano.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is a Flutternutter or something
Has a multi-tailed fox for a sig
Is invisible


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

10% chance you're Roman King. 

100% you're a virus

Brother V.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Hello zrc. :ajhi

- Replaced the Gangrel. :sadbecky

- Put Katie Lea back, I think? Somehow I managed to remember her name.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good. You don't want a Katie Lea refresher course. :lmao

Brother F.

Best thing since sliced breeeeaaad.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got turtled

- Calls everyone brother 

-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Brother Z.

- Sounds like a cult leader.

- Thinks Cartman is a hoot.

EF:

- Ninja'd me. :lauren

- Approves of my Wasp dream.

- Should know that she wasn't Lilly. :darryl


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fuck the Hogen!

Knows I got Turtled.

Knows I don't give a rats ass.

Brother P

Bangs Elvira

There's always that one character that defines a show. Cartman is South Parks.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Doesn't like Hogan or Hogen

- 7 years on WF

- Does that make him a WF veteran?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fuck I hope not.

Im not dead yet. 

My liver died a decade agom


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Lives without a liver

* Lives without inhibitions

* Lives without any affection for Peyton :sadbecky*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know I'm going out tonight.

I will have many drinks on you. 

Pints of schnapps.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not dead yet.










- Hates Ho-Gan the Abominable.

- Fellow Bull fan. :woo


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

There are only three people I hate.

Kelly Kelly
Brie Bella
Nikki Bella


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is not a fan of Ho-Gan the Abominable. 

- Hates the Bella Twins and Kelly Kelly.

- Should know that Shang-Chi, Master of Kung-Fu is about to get a movie! :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm a little drunky poo poo

Brother from another mother.

Elvira let's you spaff on her fun bags.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Hates those 3 women, yet doesn't bully them as much as he bullies the IIconics :darryl

* It's gonna have several drinks for my birthday

* Probably will left me a drunken post in the morning wishing me happy birthday again*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I will not. I said it once that's enough. 


Brother who writes in greens.

Wishes Peyton would let him spaff on her tits.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Katarina avatar

- Should get a sig

- Whored out on rep


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Not interested in a sig.

Its a Katie Lea avatar. If it was a Katarina avi she'd have no make up and sing talk to the hand cause the face ain't listening. 

Lol Impact.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Katie Lea/Katarina had a cool theme song when she performed under the ring name Winter.

- 




- Will count the rankings votes soon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Picked Lilly over MEW. :lauren

- Should be happy that I'm Sarah Paulson now...

- Impact fan.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Trying to get me into the Christmas spirit

But failing so far 

Should know I've found a Peyton lookalike trans girl for Mordy :lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

No trans pics thanks.

If I can't call them children of Xavier, then you can't post their pics. Simple. 

Brother N.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That is... uncanny.

- Like the Kiernan Shipka clone.

- Will be visited by three ghosts.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I like Lilly :shrug

- Not a fan really. I only just watch the Impact PPVs these days.

- Is Sarah Paulson for the rest of the month


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was ninja'd.

- Got lucky.

- Lilly fan. She's cool... just not MEW cool.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

So were you.

You weren't lucky.

But you be a phantom.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Thinks Lilly is cool, just not MEW cool

* Thinks MEW is cool, just not Asuka cool

* Thinks Asuka is cool, just not Clea cool

ZRC

* Childrens of Xavier :lmao

* Probably will use Children of the Atom next :lol

* Won't tolerate trans pics here*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should know Phantom has got it all wrong

- The correct order would be the reversed order

- Lilly>MEW>Asuka>Clea


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Everyone :goaway.

Mordy:

- Knows that I would totally betray all of you for the Kiernan Shipka clones. roud

- Happy that I like Asuka and the IIconics together.

- Still supporting Sane. :mark

EF:

- Ninja'd me.

- Lilly over Asuka?! :O

- Clea is nobody's favorite Phantom obsession. :darryl


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got ninja'd/Phantom'd

- I have a feeling that's not the only thing you'd betray us all for

- Finds Kairi Sane adorable


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'd betray you all for a klondyke bar. 

I heard acid Betty say that once, and loved it. 

Doesn't know who that is.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

FF:

- Is correct.

- Knows I would betray all of you for a delicious Philly Cheesesteak. roud

- Charlynch over Lilly?

zrc:

- Ninja'd me. :andre

- Should know that I sometimes watch Drag Race.

- Knows Daffney is boss.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Who the fuck is Lilly?

Its not the new Sage, Clea, Magik or that French bird. So dunno. 

Lurks.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Keeps track of my obsessions. roud

- Evangeline Lilly... she's Movie Wasp. I wanted Mary Elizabeth Winstead. :lauren 

- Knows that I will never leave... except when I leave in 30 mins.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh that Lily. 

I'm off out now too.

Have a great night/day Phantom and the others.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is leaving. 

- Stole my idea. :no

- Have a good day.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* See ya the day of my birthday

* Don't drink too much

* Who am I kidding? That ship has sailed even before you joined the forum :lol

PHANTOM

* Phantom'd me

* Also leaving in a bit

* Not watching House M.D. atm :lauren*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No... but I was a fan. 

- He's Sherlock Holmes as a doctor.

- Or Doctor Strange without magic.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know my Christmas tree is up! :mark:

- Should know my room is very lovely & cozy :cozy

- Probably hoping December doesn't go by too fast, so he can fully enjoy Christmas time.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I had to watch Christmas Carol every year as a kid, no wonder I hate Christmas now :side:


So no ghosts will haunt me, my dreams are already weird enough 

Actually gave a comment on the photo I posted unlike Mordy who completely ignored it :lauren



Put his Christmas tree up 

Should know I haven't had one in few years now but when we did it was an artificial one with lights 

Has a very cosy and clean room, should invite over that neighbour :cool2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Got phantom'd.

- WF's resident Grinch. 

- Gets bored of PM's after long conversations. :lauren 

:Cocky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Wants to hook me up Peyton looking trans :lauren

* Even if I liked trans, which I don't, if one was as hot as Peyton (which is impossible) I would have no chance :lol

* Wants to live wherever The Fourth Wall lives

THE FOURTH WALL

* Probably wants Nostalgia to hook him up with Anna looking trans :beckylol

* Still hasn't posted a pic of his hot neighbour :side:

* I wouldn't be surprised if he has never talked to her :lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- Knows that Nostagia hated Christmas — the whole Christmas season. Oh, please don't ask why, no one quite knows the reason. It could be, perhaps, that his shoes were too tight. It could be his head wasn't screwed on just right.

- Is very christmassy. :mark :woo

- Knows that we are going to spread holiday cheer here. :mark










Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Would not mind an invasion of Peyton clones.

- Should know that the Kiernan clones and the Peyton clones would team up. Mankind is doomed.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know they look very alike, you just don't want to admit it :lol 

Consider that pic your birthday gift, she's very hot :cool2 

Should know I don't want to live where Fourth Wall lives, there's an expression: ''its grim up north''.


Ninja'd me

Knows my head isn't quite right

Should know that Christmas is very much a family thing so my lack of family connection makes me feel sad around Christmas time


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Her face look similar, not sure about the body

* And well, she has something extra that Peyton doesn't have :lol

* That "something extra" is a big NO,NO :lmao*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> Has a very cosy and clean room, should invite over that neighbour :cool2


She has a boyfriend. :sadbecky

Maybe a Triple Threat might be on the cards, since they seem so adamant on making sure I can hear them. :hmm

- Got Phantom'd.

- Knows living near me wouldn't be too great, except maybe the increased potential in meeting women. Considering he lives near a lot of retired old people. :lol

Mordy:

- Knows there is too many regulars online right now. Everyone is getting phantom'd.

- Should know I've noticed the activity picks up when I log in, just saying. :cool2

- Would like Peyton for Christmas. Not sure if Santa can fulfil that one, buddy. :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that NO has a family of internet weirdos in us. :dance

- Should know that I'm putting up my tree on Wednesday. :mark

- Should know that I'm putting a Freddy ornament on it in her honor. :asuka


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has a Freddy ornament. :mark:










- Knows we are just a big happy family in this thread, and we all love Nostalgia and will be here for him on Christmas. :fact

- Will probably log in to WF like me on Christmas Day. hno



Mordecay said:


> *
> * I wouldn't be surprised if he has never talked to her :lol*


You're basically right. I've talked to her, but not a proper conversation. We usually greet each other in passing, but sometimes I'll go out of my way to make sure she doesn't see me. I just feel awkward knowing I've overheard her having sex. God, it's awkward.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Would consider "tag teaming" her hot neighbour :hmm

* You should ask, just in case :cool2

* Apparently has long conversations via PM*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- Knows that we are a loving band of sideshow freaks here. :x










- Should know that I'll definitely check in on Christmas, but I probably won't be on for long. Might be in your part of the world. :O

- Should know that I have a bunch o' horror and superhero ornaments. Just bought a Wasp.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Peyton is his Clea.

- Phantom out.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Used a cringey kissing emoji 

Which he probably sends his girlfriend on a regular basis

Doesn't like Mordy as much as Fourth Wall who called him ''adorable'' in PM :lmao



Mordecay said:


> ** Her face look similar, not sure about the body
> 
> * And well, she has something extra that Peyton doesn't have :lol
> 
> * That "something extra" is a big NO,NO :lmao*


You never know she might be post-op. :draper2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has called me Anna so much, that even Mordy is now calling me a "her". God damn it. :beckylol 

-









- Knows this thread will be fun on Christmas Eve & Christmas Day. :lol We should just make it Home Alone gifs.

Nostalgia:

- Exposing my PM's.

- Probably thinks I'm a little bit gay. I probably am, to be honest. 

- Should know Mordy is a sweetheart and I stand by it. :armfold


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Must think I'm a little bit gay :lol 

Has exposed stuff I've said in PM before as well :shrug 

Won't want a Anna Kendrick trans lookalike


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- Should know that this :x is not my style. Felt weird posting it.

- Should know that I'm going to bring the NBC gifs. :mark










- Phantom out for real!!

NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Knows that I will never use :x again.

- PHANTOM OUT FOREVER.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that I would betray humanity for Peyton clones :beckylol

* I probably would find one with self esteem low enough that accepts a date with me. Or maybe she could be programmed to accept :lmao

* Knows that this thread is getting weirder each passing day :lol*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Spelled his own name wrong before editing :beckylol

- Yeah, I noticed that

- :asuka

EDIT

Mordy

- Would betray humanity for Peyton clones

- What's with all this betraying humanity talk?

- Wants a Peyton with low self-esteem


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows too much.

- Must be destroyed!!!

- GOODBYE!!!! 

I hate doing adult things. :sadbecky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has finally left

- Will return soon 

- Bye, Phantom


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I sure as shit won't be here for any of you at Christmas.

Can't see the floor. Only knows its there cause my feet can feel it. 

Probably likes this shitfest that is Christmas.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Probably walks in to this thread confused as hell a lot. :lol

- Knows Phantom is that used to be being other people like Aubrey and Sarah, he's forgot how to spell Phantom. :beckylol I'm breaking kayfabe ops

- Likes to post a lot of great images for me in this thread. :yay

zrc:

- Hates Christmas.

- Hates most of the forum.

- Can join Nostalgia in the Grinch club. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*EMERALD

* Will be around for a bit more I think

* Humanity sucks, that's why would betray them for clones of people we like :beckylol

* Did the Male Awards stuff

ZRC

* Drunken Phantom'd me

* Should know that I am not a big fan of Christmas either

* I haven't even put up a tree the last 5-6 years :lol

THE FOURTH WALL

* Phantom'd me too :lauren

* Not using the :anna much lately :monkey

* Should be straight forward to her neighbour "Hey neighbour, I hear you when you have sex with your boyfriend, you seem to be very good, can I join?" I mean, what's the worst thing that could happen? :lmao*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sounds a bit drunk 

May or may not find this girl hot











Should know I'm bored on Instagram


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Is that girl actually a girl?

If the answer is no, then no. If the answer is yes, then still no. 

Should know the only tree is the one in my garden, which I sprat paint different colours when I'm bored. I'm not sure if its a tree anymore or a shrine to Balamory.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> ** Should be straight forward to her neighbour "Hey neighbour, I hear you when you have sex with your boyfriend, you seem to be very good, can I join?" I mean, what's the worst thing that could happen? :lmao*


A pretty good beating from her buff boyfriend? :lmao

There I go again, 'buff', I sound so gay sometimes. hno

zrc:

- Likes to rib Nostalgia a lot.

- I feel like he ribs me the least out of everyone in this thread, and I'm pretty lucky. :lol

- Probably won't be doing anything for Christmas Day. Or will be doing it very reluctantly if so. :lol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Would you ask that question if anyone else posted the photo? :side:

Anyone who thinks that's not a girl needs their eyes tested

Should know Mordy still needs to answer :hmm:


No idea how I got ninja'd then when it showed my post first

Feels inadequate compared to his neighbour's boyfriend 

Needs to get ribbed more by zrc


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Probably not. You're the one who usually stalks ones Twitter. 

Its your thing.

Got turtled.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I stalk Anna sometimes. :anna

- Still calls it turtled rather than Phantom'd. :asuka

- Might change his avi tomorrow depending on his mood. :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wants to bang his hot neighbour

* Or maybe his neighbour's buff boyfriend :beckylol

* No wonder he would accept a threesome with them, so he wouldn't have to choose between them :lmao*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is ribbing me so zrc doesn't have to. :sadbecky

- Would be lying if he said he wouldn't have a threesome with Tye if it meant he got to bang Peyton. :sip

- Oh look, this thread got weird again and it's me and Mordy that started it. :beckylol 

By the way, stop calling me a 'her' damn it! What has Phantom started!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks I would accept a threesome with Peyton and Tye... I can't say yes 100% but I sure would think about it.

* Knows that we usually are the ones who make this thread weird :lol

* Should know that I never use "her" on him intentionally, but I do fuck up from time to time, since I use "her" more than "his" around here, mostly because I talk about Peyton all the time*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm back for a minute.

- Huzzah.

- Here's Debbie Harry:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Probably chuckles to himself when Mordy calls me a 'her'.










- Is using his Phantom skills to mind control others in this thread.

- Owes Mordy some three things. Stop being so damn lazy. :asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that the Phantom can be lazy at times

* Is going to sleep in a few

* Probably knows that, given the preview, this week's RAW will try to top last week's show as the worst of the year in a few minutes*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I've already abandoned Weekly TV, and certainly don't look up the previews. But I wish him luck. Try not to get bored to death. :beckylol Yikes if Vince is writing the entire show again.

- Knows this thread is dead as hell right now, and it always seems to be us two before I go to bed. :lol I always knew we were destined to be together. I sound a bit gay again.

- Knows my sleeping schedule by now. :lmao Also, should know it's officially his Birthday for me now it's past midnight! :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Left me birthday wishes already because it's already midnight in the UK, even though it's 7:30pm of the 3rd here :lmao

* Might not be online tomorrow :sadbecky

* Failing miserably at trying to not sound gay :lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that the Phantom is working. The Phantom has only a few minutes to post delightfully dumb things.

- Loves Kate more than Sally Hawkins? :O

- KATE MICUCCI AND SALLY HAWKINS GIFS COMING SOON!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably happy that some guy that isn't him choose Kate Micucci over Peyton :side:

* Phantom doesn't have much time to post stuff in work

* Should check this clip, god damn :lmao


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1069812858593013760
It's officially my birthday here*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Depends on the day and time. I sometimes have TOO much time to post at work.

- Still not his birthday here. He will get wishes when it's time.

- Should know that I have one more stop before my day is done. I'll watch his thing when I'm home.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hellooooo

Christ my head.

Way too many spritzers.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Can't stop a-drinkin'.

- Visiting Hangover Square.

- Probably doesn't care about the new Captain Marvel trailer.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Not seen a second of anything MCU since watching Guardians 2 last month. Not remotely interested in any of it until the X-Men get added. 

And even then I wouldnt sit through a Captain Marvel movie for six seconds of seeing Rogue, or Black Panther to see Storm. 

I'm not that hungover today. I'm still tipsy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Apologies.

- Still tipsy.

- Only cares about the X-Men... and Clea. Everyone cares about Clea. That is the law.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nah you can keep your Clea.

You can post more pics of Sage though. 

Seen some drag race.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I attended RuPaul's DragCon this year.

- Knows that Channing Tatum is a dreadful choice for Gambit.

- This:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm looking forward to the London DragCon announcement. 

If only to see Acid Betty, Latrice Royale and Nina Flowers.

I believe Victoria had a booth at DragCon this year.

I hate when females dress up as sexy Gambit.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Well, now I know for the future.

- Tried to find a good picture of Strange and Gambit together in three seconds. Can't think of a scene between those two.

- Looks like we're going to have to work on our own Gambit/Strange comic.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

As long as Storm and Sage can be with him xD and you can have Clea and Magik with Strange. 

Did you enjoy DragCon?

I like how some are absolutely nothing like the edits they get on the show.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yeah. It was pretty groovy.

- Didn't see Victoria tho.

- Elvira was there, but the line was insane.

I got some decent pics. Maybe I'll post them here tomorrow.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah I saw Victoria on the lineup on the site.

Elvira still has a tonne of fans. She's gonna end up being buried in her characters garb :lmao

I've always liked the macabre or comedy queens. Ones that think outside the box. The ones who are there cause they're pretty, tend to lack any sort of skill or personality. And I find that unattractive. Its like, OK you look good in a bikini and you lipsync, what else can you do?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm too tired to make proper word thoughts.

- I will now return to my coffin.

- Goodnight. Magik pics in the morning.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sweet nightmares Phantom.

We will see you soon morning Brother P. 

With many pics and gifs of Magik, Clea, the French bird, Lilly, Sage & the rest.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Still tipsy

* Was in a back and forth with the Phantom

* Probably knows that the clip of Peyton making fun of Meltzer made me :lmao*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- I can now properly wish him a Happy Birthday, considering it's actually the 4th now where he lives. :yay

- Knows Meltzer is a geek.

- Probably appreciated all of those Peyton gifs on his visitor wall.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is here :yay. Probably not for long though :sadbecky

* Left me old school Peyton booty gifs in my visitor wall :homer

* Should check her latest post on Instagram. Those workout videos, that fucking body :banderas:sodone*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is correct :sadbecky I have to go and Work, even though I really don't want to. Would much rather be :cozy at home.

- Is hopefully doing something special for his Birthday. If not, I hope he tries to enjoy it. I spent my Birthday alone, and still managed to have a good day. :anna

- Loves watching Peyton workout. Probably gets jealous of Sheamus too, forget Tye.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Boy gotta work!

Gotta keep himself within the four walls. 

Wish the jobber a happy birthday.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Called me a jobber on my birthday

* Never changes

* He has the philosophy: "You don't get hangovers if you are always drunk" :jericho2*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Celebrating his birthday :hb
Would probably appreciate Peyton pics more than me naming things about him so...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Lord CJ. 

Knows Becky is the Queen.

Still votes for Isla Dawn, but will never be first.


Happy birthday Mord


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** If you wanted to go with pics of Peyton tapping out you should have gone with this one, for reasosn :curry2










* Edited his post just to troll me :lauren



zrc said:











Click to expand...

* Should know that Sarah was Peyton's jobber back on NXT, she lost like 3 times against her on tv :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Makes no difference when one is now a highlight of raws women's division and the other struggles to get screentime. 

The E don't care about Smackdown. It will always be the home of jobbers and Raws castoffs in the shakeup. 

Peyton will get even less screentime in the next batch of callups.

I spent no longer than 48 seconds googling Peyton Royce, which pics you prefer is of no interest to me.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Ruby is a highlight of the division, Sarah is the 3rd most important member of the Squad, she is barely above Mickie/Alicia at this point

* It's true that the E doesn't care about Smackdown or the IIconics though

* It's also right about them taking a backseat in 2019, I suppose that next year I will have to settle with more outside stuff like the latest photoshoot*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

3rd member of the squad or not, she's still on TV every week. 

It honestly feels like they could release the entire Smackdown roster and it wouldn't matter.

The web would be pissed off for about a week, but in the end nobody would care a jot.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- I'd notice my Bex was missing.










- Having a back and forth with Mordy. Sorry for interrupting. opcorn

- A Birthday doesn't stop the zrc IIconic ribbing.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah you'd miss Bex and get over it when the next woman showed up and got jobbed out for years. 

Mordy accepts his women will never get anywhere.And I accept mine can't wrestle for shit, but at least they're booked.

A birthday? Its Tuesday.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*THE FOURTH WALL

* Would notice if Becky is released

* Probably happy that Rollins wasn't released when he was about to be released back in FCW for acting like dick

* Knows that I would be pissed for more than a week if Peyton is released, and honestly that would be what makes me stop watching WWE.

ZRC

* Phantom'd me

* We both accept the reality when it comes to our faves

* I suppose that as long as she remains active and friendly with her fans on social media if she gets realeased I would be fine, although I feel that, as soon as she leaves WWE (whether if it is on her own terms or by WWE) she probably will retire from wrestling and will start having kids ASAP*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is in a bad mood today.

- I'm going to quietly disappear. :lol 

- Knows Birthdays just become another day when you get older. :sadbecky

Mordy:

- Would quit WWE completely if Peyton was released. I'd stop watching if Seth and Becky were released most likely.

- Should know I wasn't a massive Rollins fan until he debuted on the main roster, so I probably wouldn't have noticed him being released back then. However, seeing him now and him being my favourite guy, I'm for sure glad he wasn't.

- Getting trolled by zrc on his Birthday :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm in a good mood xD

Brother F.

Posted in the someone got banned thread.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** If he is burying the Iiconics means that he is in a good mood

* If he isn't then something is wrong :lol

* Should know that I will have to cook on my birthday, which I hate, since I cook every day in my house and I expected not having to do it today, but the people who are coming are too broke to order take out, so I am screwed :lauren*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Might miss Cafu after his permaban. 

- Is in a good mood, just a good wind-up mood. :beckylol

- Has a lot of brothers from other mothers on this site.

Mordy:

- Can't get takeout for his Birthday. :sadbecky

- Hopefully won't burn his house down by cooking. 

- Is having people come over. They might be broke, but at least you're not spending it alone.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Will miss being called concrete puss and brick wall

Has never had an infraction on here

Should know it's one of those rare days where I'm actually making posts in the WWE section


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Not interested in Cafu. Probably be back already with a different name. 

Him coming straight to this section when he joined, didn't go unnoticed by me. 

Yes I have many brothers. And you be N.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*THE FOURTH WALL

* Apparently hasn't read that I am a hell of a cook :lol

* I make lunch for my brother so he can take it to work, and his co-workers always praise my food when shares it with them

* Should know that, when everything fails, I can always rely on Peyton pics to "improove my mood" :curry2 (despite of what Nostalgia says)

NOSTALGIA

* Ninja'd me and I didn't notice until I refreshed the page :side:

* Exploring other sections of the forum

* Thinks that Rhyno was best used in TNA

ZRC

* Doesn't care about Cafu

* Calls people he likes "Brother" followed by the first letter of his username

* I wonder what is he going to do if 2 people he likes have the same first letter on their username :hmmm*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I know Peyton pics improve your mood

I said it probably doesn't work on other people when you try to cheer them up by posting Peyton pics 

Should know I had to post a real Peyton photo for your birthday, as you did not appreciate that fake Peyton ****** lookalike yesterday :lmao


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Then they won't be a brother. 

Celebrating a birthday with jobbers with no money. 

Best part of a birthday is free drink.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** It's Tuesday, I don't thik I will be drinking

* Probably knows that I am also a jobber with no money :lol

* Also thinks that Rhyno could have been used better*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Rhyno was a midcard act and used as such. He wasn't this amazing legend. He was an effective machine who picked up wins but lost every feud he was in.

His TNA tenure was mostly wrestlecrap.
Remember that website? Oh those were the days.

I'm drinking later, because the day ends in Y.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows having no money sucks. Money doesn't buy happiness though, right? :mj2 Would rather be depressed sat in a Ferrari. :lol

- Apparently Rhyno was 'fired' from WWE. Is it bad for me to say I forget he was still employed?

- Is apparently a great cook. Should cook me a meal, considering I'm his best bud.

zrc:

- Will be drunk zrc later.










- Knows Rhyno is fine as a Midcard act.

- Knows the limits of his favourites, and doesn't have unrealistic expectations. I'm lucky to support guys like Seth, who generally get good booking. Just a shame he hasn't seen a World Title in so long.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Forgot Rhyno was there.

You're not alone.

I'd totally buy this.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*THE FOURTH WALL

* If he ever comes here I would cook him something :shrug

* A year ago I lived for 3 months eating noodles and eggs, that's it, so yeah, having no money sucks

* Should know that this made me happy, I love this BASTARD*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1069984060460548096
*ZRC

* Ninja'd me again

* Made me :lmao with that Becky broken face set 

* Forgot that Rhyno was employed*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know Fourth Wall wants a proper cooked meal because he's sick of microwave meals :lol

Did not find my Twitter like Cafu did

Should know I only had Twitter for one person and because that certain person stop replying to me I might as well deactivate it :side:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Spent 3 months eating the same meal. :sadbecky Unless it's Pizza, that would drive me nuts. Even then, I'd probably get sick of Pizza.

- Should know I spend many days eating Super Noodles, but that's more down to laziness than anything. :beckylol

- Knows WWE didn't realize what they had with Neville. Still think he gave Seth one of his best matches.










Nostalgia:

- DJ used him for advice, and isn't replying anymore. 

- Knows I eat too many Microwave meals.

- Posting in the WWE Sections. :woah Should know I haven't posted in there for a bit. Sticking to my word. :bjpenn


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Is she OK though Nostalgia?


Brother F.

Got turtled.

Knows I'm a pisshead. :lmao

You didn't nominate your fave females? Damn you!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know my nominations are very predictable. 










- Spends more time drunk than he is sober. 










- Didn't change his avatar today. :wow


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Called DJ she :surprise: :lmao 

Yes I think so

But I think it came down to the fact she's not really on Twitter for small talk or getting to know anyone, just promoting and selling herself. :side: She may have appreciated me and that's why she followed me, but I never expected we would talk for more than a few messages anyway so I'm not surprised.


Ninja'd me

Loves super noodles

And Greggs sausage rolls


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Knows that the Fourth Wall should participate in the womens rankings

* Knows that he shouldn't vote for Becky and he should put Peyton in the first place :grin2:

* Is worried about DJ :wtf

THE FOURTH WALL

* Should vote for Peyton

* And put other 4 names so his nominations count

* But not voting for Becky

NOSTALGIA

* Should know that my internet is slow af and is annoying as hell :side:

* Only joined Twitter for DJ and now that she doesn't respond he is planning to deactivate

* But still claims that his obsession is only a gimmick for the forum :lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I feel like today holds some significance to him.

- But I can't remember why...

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm deeply hurt Brother F hasn't nominated 

Welcome back Phantom

Hope you had pleasant Nightmares.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

May of noticed this post in the birthday thread: https://www.wrestlingforum.com/76517686-post2885.html

Who the fuck is that :lmao 

Should know feet are gross


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Not into feet

* Thinks Peyton pics only improove my mood and nobody else

* Is wrong about that :grin2:*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sent him the best birthday rep :cool2 

Will roll his eyes when he sees it 

Is spending his birthday so far on the forum :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I told you that all 3 people who care about me are working, so of course I was going to spend my birthday on the forum :lol

* The pic he posted wishing me happy birthday in Birthday thread was a million times better than the rep :grin2:

* Should know that internet is back to normal, I had to restart the modem*​


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Spending the Birthday with his second family on this forum.










- Only has 3 people in real life that truly care for him. Same for me, really. And they are all long distance. Which sucks balls.

- Knows switching it off and switching it back on again is the best solution.










Phantom:

-









-









-


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know that I didn't read that post :shrug 

Knows that is more of a normal rep really. As you, TFW, emerald, CJ and some other members who don't even know who she is - get spammed with DJ pics on a regular basis. :lmao

May have tweeted Peyton and tried to get a retweet or reply :hmm:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I did tweeted Peyton

* I hope for a something, but I don't expect it

* She barely uses Twitter these days, and 95% stuff that she likes/replies to is people using/buying her merch, so getting something without that is hard af. Besides, it is a taping day and they also are taping the Tribute to The Troops show today, so yeah, very unlikely. At least I have that Happy Birthday from 3 years ago lol

I am going to cook, I am procrastinating too much*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows I'm too lazy to edit my post for those who ninja'd me

Should have bought a IIconics t-shirt, wore it, took a photo and then tweeted her and asked for a birthday retweet :lmao 

Probably didn't think much of RAW this week


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows that this forum consumes your time, and suddenly it's time to go to bed again. :lol

- Knows that's why I'm spending less time on a computer, these days are going by way too quick. It's scary.

- Should take a picture of his cooking, so I can verify his skills. :side:

Nostalgia:

- Knows editing your post after you get ninja'd takes effort, but I do it for him because I'm nice like that.

- Still really wants me to watch that video.

- Should know I may consider it if he responds to my PM. :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Has to cook on his birthday! :O

- Has watched a good bit o' Sabrina. roud

- Thinks Nikki Cross is cringey. :thelist

TFW:

- Ninja'd me.

- Seriously, NO. Reply to his damn message!

- Never PMs Phantom. :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

No need to PM people. We have this thread.

Elvira is currently buck wild in a mud pit with Baby Firefly. Baby gave it her best shot but there's only room for the one true scream queen. 

Got work later


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that PMs are for turkeys and cowards.

- Knows that Magik is the grooviest mutant.










- Riott Squad fan.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't get ribbed by his ex-girlfriend about his fetish

Is not stupid enough to bring up fetishes while in a relationship 

Probably doesn't have any significant ones anyway :hmm:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Always talking about sex and/or fetishes. 

- Is correct... I think.

- However, I did try to get my girlfriend to dress as Clea for Halloween. She didn't do it. :darryl


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Took the time to make me a personalized virtual birthday card roud

* Which is more than I can say about my family

* Plans changed, so I am gonna eat lunch alone here :sadbecky*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I don't always talk about sex and/or fetishes, but rather I can't always think of new things to talk about

Try to remain positive, your birthday won't be as bad as mine was :side:

Should know I just deactivated my Twitter. I'm sure my two followers and the nine people I was following will be devastated. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably hasn't realized that I am the most pessimistic person in this section, and not just aboout wrestling, but in general

* Should know that I am fine with knowing that my birthday is gonna suck beforehand, what it bothers me is when people give me hope that this year will be different, yet it remains the same.

* That happens every year, I should be used by now, but I don't, and still sucks :side:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is not even the 50th most pessimistic person here. You have some stiff competition.

- Eating lunch alone. 

- Should know that I'm about to eat lunch. We can eat at the same time.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Tried to do some role playing stuff with his gf

* Was unsuccesful

* He probably was dressed up as Strange*


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

somehow has over 10,000 fucking posts what

likes fake tits

probably hasn't experienced real tits hence why he likes fake ones


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

From the Emerald Isle
Loves Asuka's tits, but has 0 posts in the Auska fan thread :hmm
Ranting on Pratch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is back. :woo

- Currently a Super Mod, is training with the Ancient One to one day become the Mod Supreme.

- Thinks :becky is superior to Bootleg :becky.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Was eating lunch alone

* Probably will spend the holydays in the UK

* May or may not bring his gf with him*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- If I go, that's the plan.

- Doing anything cool for his birthday later?

- Hoping for an IIconics appearance for his birthday. :mark


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Making his way around the forum, walking fast, faces pass, and he's home bound.

Has to be related to Cheshire in some way.

Is mysterious.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Posting at hours I've never seen her post before

* Usually polite and educated

* May or may not have seen the Captain Marvel trailer*



PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Doing any cool for his birthday later?


*If waiting for the sweet embrace of death counts as something cool :shrug*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Quoted me before I could edit my post... now everyone knows I'm dumb. :sadbecky

- Not having a good birthday. :sadbecky

-If he's around in an hour, we can exchange IIconics gifs.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is it just me, or everything looks like it is in italics whenever I enter this thread?

* Should know that my birthday got a tiny bit better by the end, chocolate cake always helps

* Still sucked though :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It's not just you.

- Had some delicious chocolate cake. :homer

- Knows that it should've been the IIconics in that match tonight.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that my girls can never catch a break, not even in my birthday :sadbecky

* Apparently loves chocolate cake as much as I do

* Thread seems to be back to normal*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It was my will.

- You're welcome.

- Me:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Using his powers to get the thread back to normal

* Probably dreading at the tought of Charlotte beating Asuka again next week

* Still hasn't answer if he loves chocolate cake*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I do.










- Eh. Not really. Becky will probably interrupt the match or something.

- Knows that Clea is the Peyton of Marvel. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I can see Becky interrupting the match, although that would be kinda heelish, especially if Asuka has the advantage.

* Should know that I usually check on Twitter for the reaction for the IIconics on SD, to see what people think or complain if they are not on and, ever since Evolution and, especially, since Charlotte destroyed them 1v2 a couple of weeks ago, their reactions on Twitter have diminished a lot

* I was expecting that to happen eventually, given the way they have been booked, but it sucks to see that the few people who cared about them are starting to stop caring :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Isn't Becky a heel right now? Tweener? Other?

- They still have you.

- Thinks One Piece is overrated.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Maybe is the shitty birthday talking, but I sometimes wonder if it is worth it to keep supporting them. Let's face it, they are not going anywhere, they haven't done anything, they are at the bottom of the barrel in the division, even if they introduce the women tag titles I think they will be the jobber team the division needs, hell, the photoshoot I have on my sig is probably the most noticeable thing they have done since Super Show Down, and I honestly feel like that match in Australia will be the biggest win of their careers when it's all said and done. Rant over

* Should know that I am going to sleep right now

* Good night you wonderful weirdo, and thanks for everything, you and the guys on this thread made tolerable what it was otherwise a very miserable birthday*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You support 'em because you love 'em.

- That's the most important thing.

- That's why I support the weird things I support.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The ghoulish, the haunting, the irreplaceable Phantom. 

Would find it weird, I've woken up at exactly the same time every morning. Without an alarm. 

Had a back and forth with the Mord.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Has no signature.

Has an avatar of Katie Lea Burchill. 

Has a username comprised of 3 non capitalized letters. 



Mordecay said:


> * Probably dreading at the tought of Charlotte beating Asuka again next week


I'm actually dreading the opposite. Charlotte needs to beat her. You know how WWE books. They have to give Becky and Charlotte the advantage going into the PPV to have them lose.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- This guy. :asuka

- Probably just posted here to reply to Mordy.

- Still a pleasure to see him here. :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Morning Phantom. 

Happy Pyro posted in here again. 

So they can share the Asuka love.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - This guy. :asuka
> 
> - Probably just posted here to reply to Mordy.
> 
> - Still a pleasure to see him here. :anna


I know, I'm slacking. I just have so much to catch up on and no time to do it with. I hope you're keeping well.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good morning Tyrion. 

Got over the way Asuka has been treated this year. 

Knows she isn't winning at TLC.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It's morning for him. 

- Addicted to curly fries.

- Not dead.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

.






















(I use the border to make my own Women's wrestler playing cards)


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Is in this thread a lot. 

- I mean REALLY lot, every time a log on the forum, this thread with zrc as the last poster pops up with Recent Discussions. 

- I'm sure... enjoyed (?) that tag team main event on RAW.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I just wake up before the other regulars :lmao

Every now and then Phantom and Mord will be around. 

Welcome back Brooks xD

I didn't watch Raw. But I know of The Riotts, Tamina and Nia smashing Natalya and Ronda. Which is great for me as I love the five of them xD


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

RBrooks

- Likes the new version of Dean Ambrose's theme song?

- Fellow Sami and Drew fan

- Enjoys Samoa Joe's promo work a lot

EDIT

zrc

- Turtle

- Was looking for some photos earlier

- Early riser


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*























Should know I'm struggling to get Alundra and Ivory pics from evolution


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows I will be saving those photos :thumbsup

- The cards look amazing

- Expert at WWE 2K19


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Only cards I care about :lmao (so far)


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

@emerald-fire

- Doesn't have a problem with Drew getting beat by Dolph, but understands that this was the wrong call. 

- Should know I, as everybody else, pretty much hated that sirens. 

- I wonder if you're enjoying the AJ/Bryan feud :hmm:


@zrc

- Hey, thanks for welcoming. 

- I thought, you'll be marking all over that tag team, because who knows if this alliance will last after TLC. Although, they could make them womens tag champs. 

- I'm ashamed to ask this because you've already answered but seems like I forgot - where are you from?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Would be surprised to know that I actually liked the sirens 

- AJ vs Bryan feud has been quite decent so far. It was great this week.

- Would absolutely agree that Sami should get a mega push


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- Good guy
- Becky fan 
- Maybe annoyed Styles lost the title


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

RBrooks said:


> @emerald-fire
> 
> - Doesn't have a problem with Drew getting beat by Dolph, but understands that this was the wrong call.
> 
> ...


The UK. 

Only reason Nia and Tamina are a team is for the tag division. 

A.k.a we've got nothing you so here's a tag partner, now fight. 



K Dog. 

Good to see you again Kenny.

Nice to see the regulars haven't scared you away. 

Yet. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Good morning zrc

* Should know that the best part if my birthday was being able to sleep more than 6 hours at the end of it

* Hopefully had a fun time drinking last night*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*























Didn't stay out too late last night. 

We did find a Karaoke bar so I could kill You Spin Me Round (Like a Record)


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

@emerald-fire

- Really surprised you liked the sirens. I always couldn't stand the Cesaro sirens, but with Dean it's even more annoying to me. 

- Should know I would mark the fuck out if Sami gets even a decent push with 1 world title reign with recognition he deserves. I don't even want a "mega" push, it won't fit him, he's the underdog. 

- Probably NOT annoyed with AJ losing the title, since everybody pretty much universally agreed on that that reign was going nowhere, and both the title and AJ needed to be away from each other. 


@zrc

- Ah, I knew it. You and The Fourth Wall were telling me that the weather and the women in UK suck. Gotta excuse me, I'm old as fuck now. 

- Well yeah, Nia and Tamina are being paired off randomly, but if idea is entertaining to you, you might as well enjoy it while it lasts. 

- Although, this is the odd pairing. Like, Nia needs a heater in a feud against tiny Ronda? Even that ain't working out for her yet, so... yeah.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Of course I love T and N together, but I can see the end game. So its not something I care to watch. 

If they deck the crap outta folks I'll watch that clip on YouTube. 

Sami Zayn isn't gonna get shit when he returns. Back to the mid card Mr Zayn.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Went to a karaoke last night

* Knows that Sami won't pushed when he returns

* Loved seeing the Squad and Tamina/Nia destroying Natalya and Ronda*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Had a birthday yesterday.

Had cheap friends come around.

Stayed in bed longer.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Pulled a page from my book. roud

- Speaking of book pages...

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Saw it already. 

Will this do for Ivory? Can't find a pic of her (or Blayze) entrance at Evolution.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You needed to see it again!

- That'll work.

- Thinks Aubrey Plaza saying the F word is hot. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Pulling a Phantom and posting back to back

* Posting pics of different female wrestlers

* Something, something, IIconics are jobbers/buried/irrelevant

PHANTOM

* Putting up with my crap and shitty mood last night

* A good fella

* Waiting for the Sabrina Christmas special next week*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- GOT PHANTOM'D, SON!!! :dance

- Is back from the dead.

-NJPW fan.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Well I couldn't find a proper pic of Peyton without that tumour Billie attached to it


So she ended up with an NXT pic on her card. 

I wanted to make them as current as possible 


Phantom
I got turtled

There's been over 100 women in wwe this year, and I've got cards for nearly all of them now. 

Then I can start working on the "classic" women.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Was looking for current pics of Peyton without Billie

* He is right, it's hard to find some

* These are the only two I found. I think the second could work*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I only use entrance pics (or as best I can). 

Its gonna be a ballache when I get to some of the MYC women. 

Found a good Xia Li, but part of it looks like her doner kebab is showing.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Makin' cards.

- Made a Meiko card. :mark

- Will be makin' a Hiroyo card? :hmm


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Pretty much everyone will end up with a card. Even Muffy Mower and Aloisia :lmao

Maybe do a WCW pack too later on with Akira Hokuto, Daffney, Malia Hosaka etc.

Yep.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Remembers Muffy Mower and Aloisia.

- Digs that Elvira.

- Here's the French bird:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- New avatar

- Embracing the festive spirit

- Has his fingers crossed for an Asuka victory at TLC


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Probably hoping for a Charlotte victory.

- Charlynch is his Cleange. (That's what I'm going with.)

- Here's Françoise Hardy:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*






























Its funny Kavita Devi had a mania match before Billie Kay.

Best I could do for.current day Blayze :/

I can dig the French bird.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Where's Nostalgia, Mordecay, Fourth and Emerald?

Phantom you still lurking bro?

Have some Elvira


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm here.

- There's nothing to worry about.

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yay a familiar ghoul!

If I knew how slow it would be here, I'd have gone out tonight instead. 

Still might :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Still planning to keep killing his non existent liver

* Misses the other regulars

* Still in a bit of a down mood, that's why I am not posting much*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I miss you Brother M 

I haven't had a liver since 2006 :lmao

Brother M, do you have any Peyton entrance pics without Billie?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** There really aren't officlal pics of Peyton entrance without Billie

* Just a few screencaps I've found :shrug

* Quality is kinda shitty, but used them if you like


































And well, these are the most recent ones*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- So much Peyton.

- Not enough Magik.

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Brother Emerald.
@PhantomoftheRing; Elvira Wrestlemania card? 

Went old school with a Gladys Gillem one.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should post his Sonya card

Probably liked her win over Charlotte

Should know Mordy can't say she's a bigger jobber than Peyton anymore


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Can now tell Mordy that Sonya is not a jobber roud

- Knows they should push Sonya and not Mandy

- Sends me DJ reps


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sends me Sonya reps :cool2

Was the last person to rep me

Is very dedicated to the keep a word, change a word thread


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Still no DJ news?

Your wish is my command









I'm working my way through those who appeared this year (there's 110) more than half way. Sonya was one of the first I did.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Hasn't told me if he is gonna use those screencaps

* Did the Sonya card first

* Putting some effort for his rankings*



Nostalgia said:


> Should know Mordy can't say she's a bigger jobber than Peyton anymore


*Sonya has been presented stronger than Peyton, but she still has less wins on SD than her, so technically she still is a bigger jobber :shrug*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll just use the ones I have. But thanks for the screen grabs buddy.

I'm printing them out with stats on them. So I can play with them xD (and using the base ones for the rankings threads). Doing the Years End rankings like a yearbook type thing this time. With everyone having a pic and an entry. 

Tamina was first, Sonya was done fifth.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wholeheartedly dedicated to the creation of women's wrestling cards.

- Should start making some women's wrestling Pogs.

- Tamina was first. It was always you, Tamina.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Damn right I am. Haven't thought about pogs in years. Still got all my WWF ones from the mid 90s. 

Haha Candyman!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Curious about DJ

* Has been busy today

* Knows that the thread activity has been slow today

Brother Z, this is the closest I could get to a current solo Peyton entrance pic. I cropped it for you










This is the original, if you want to change it yourself








*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Always keeps track of thread activity.

- Knows I'm here to make this thread funky fresh... with KATE MICUCCI PICS. :mark :woo :dance

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably missing the regulars as well

* Whenever he doesn't know what to post, Micucci to the rescue

* Should know that I am going to church in a bit, which I usually don't do since I am an atheist, but my uncles have made a little something since today was my mom's birthday*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I always know what to post. The answer is usually Micucci.

- But not now. The answer is...










- Going to church. I can't step foot inside a church.... they sear my flesh.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has total dedication to kayfabe

- Very rarely breaks character

- Is probably next


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Kayfabe?

- Was right about me being next.

- Fan of the Dark Day. :sadbecky


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

appears to be unaware that this thread has been totally derailed by the weediest fucking circle jerk i ever saw

doesn't care about the geekmin's ban on asuka's magnificent *CENSORED *or her magnificent *CENSORED*-swaddling *CENSORED*

i didn't even check who was above me tbh


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wise.

- Fan of Asuka's magnificent :bearer.

- A nark.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Apparently people want to get me drunk

* I don't want to

* Send help*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Drinking is overrated.

- Don't do it if you don't want to.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Already drunk, but still conscious

* Alcohol makes me sleepy, not stupid

* Still posting Strange pics*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Sleepy.

- Probably asleep.

- Damn skippy.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- I'm surprised he is the last poster here yet, and not @zrc this morning. 

- Is 18 years old, I think. 

- Likes that Asuka is probably beating Charlotte next week, even if it pretty much confirms her defeat at TLC.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Has no Dean anywhere in his av or sig right now 
- Unlike me, likes Daniel Bryan's new heel character
- It's currently morning for him, and late evening for me


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows that a Dean avi is better than a Sami Zayn one

Also doesn't care for Bryan's character

Has more Christmas spirit than me despite the fact its summer in New Zealand


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't want to sccept that Sonya is still a bigger jobber than Peyton

* Wasn't very active yesterday

* How is the laptop? Did jt got repaired or do you have to buy another one?*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Peyton never lasts more than 2 minutes in a Battle Royal

- Peyton would never get a pinfall over Charlotte or Sasha unless it's in Australia

- Would sacrifice Billie if it means Peyton gets a push


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I suppose he hasn't watched last week's battle royal or the Mania Battle Royal :shrug.

* Peyton may never get a pinfall over Charlotte, but Sasha has been jobbed out so much that Peyton totally has a chance against her.

* He is right about the third thing*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Mania Battle Royal :lol She wasn't on the MR by then and all the NXT women got a cool moment, not just her

- Just look at the way Asuka eliminated Peyton and Sonya last week and tell me who came across as a bigger jobber

- There is a higher chance of Sonya winning a singles title than Peyton. :fact


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Who is a bigger jobber: The woman who has had 4 tv wins since Mania or the woman who has had her first tv win on Smackdown in December? :hmmm

* Don't get me wrong, I totally can see Peyton becoming a bigger jobber than Sonya in no time and he is right, she probably has a better chance of getting a singles title.

* Just that, as of this moment, that's not the case :shrug*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Morning Mordy.










- Having a jobber argument with emerald-fire that I seem to have interrupted.

- Should know it sometimes feels like this walking in this thread:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- On paper, Sonya has lost more but she is not treated as a jobber or comedy act. They always hype her up as a tough competitor who can hang with the best. WWE themselves don't care about win-loss record. It's how they portray a character and in that sense, Peyton is a bigger jobber.

- Will always be loyal to Peyton even if she's relegated to Main Event roud

- Tell me this though. Do you think the Women's Championship would have any credibility if Peyton wins it? Would be as bad as Jinder winning the WWE Championship if not worse.

EDIT

TFW

- Interrupted a jobber argument

- I just realized TFW is an anagram of WTF

- Here, have some Anna :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know that's a good anagram and probably what most women think when they see me. :sadbecky

- Having a jobber argument.










- Thinks Peyton winning the Women's Championship would be as bad as Jinder's reign :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*EMERALD

* Peyton winning the title with the help of Billie wouldn't be as bad as the woman who has won 1 match on SD all year and who always get What? Chants every time she opens her mouth because the people don't care about her :shrug

* Not like it matters, neither of them is winning the title any time soon

* Peyton won't be in Main Event, she needs to be on RAW first for that to happen

THE FOURTH WALL

* Good morning buddy

* Was missed yesterday :sadbecky

* Also thinks that Peyton wouldn't be as bad as Jinder*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got ninja'd

- Visited church earlier

- Not religious


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Always makes me feel bad for not logging in. :lol

- Knows I bring a lot of Christmas joy in this thread










- Hopefully had a good Birthday? :anna

emerald-fire:

- Should kiss and make-up with Mordy










- Might be looking forward to TLC. Even though it'll probably be a filler PPV, usually the case with those end of year ones.

- Ninja'd me. As per usual. :sadbecky


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Still waiting on that AJ v Orton feud.

Doesn't have to wait for a Becky v Charlotte feud.

Posts often in this thread.*


Ninja'd.


*Is in the Christmas Spirit.

Not around WF as much anymore.

Would accept Anna Kendrick as a Christmas present.*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW

- Realized he got ninja'd by me once again :beckylol

- Likes Tom Hardy

- Also likes Jeff Hardy?

Eva MaRIHyse

- Ninja

- Waiting for Nikki Bella's return

- Disappointed by how Miz is being treated on SO


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Likes seeing Baron Cobin get some appreciation lately.

Does not miss the old titantrons

Watches MMC.*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has a sig that keeps changing

- Is currently under the Nikkimas tree

- Knows Nikki Bella doesn't get enough credit for her wrestling. Brie, on the other hand :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NIKKI

* Misses Lita's old gears

* Hated the Miz/Bryan SSD match

* Knows that Miz has been booked as a jobber lately

EMERALD

* Ninja'd me

* Very active this morning

* Realized, just like me, that there is no point in arguing who the bigger jobber is. At least some of his favourites are getting pushed, mine, on the other hand... :sadbecky*



The Fourth Wall said:


> - Hopefully had a good Birthday?


*My birthday was trash, a lot of plans got canceled and spent it alone most of the day. Phantom was suffering my emo mode that night, with posts like these :lol*



> Maybe is the shitty birthday talking, but I sometimes wonder if it is worth it to keep supporting them. Let's face it, they are not going anywhere, they haven't done anything, they are at the bottom of the barrel in the division, even if they introduce the women tag titles I think they will be the jobber team the division needs, hell, the photoshoot I have on my sig is probably the most noticeable thing they have done since Super Show Down, and I honestly feel like that match in Australia will be the biggest win of their careers when it's all said and done. Rant ove


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got ninja'd 

- Has withdrawn his support for Rusev, Miz, etc. from his sig :sadbecky

- Wishes Paige would show some favouritism to the IIconics


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Has a lot of green.

Has a clever username.

Amount of posts is like computer language.

:lauren

Ninja'd me.

Favorite D&D ability would be Green-Flame Blade.

Likes Becky. :becky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Participated in the WF SummerSlam Draft

- But did not post a card :sadbecky

- Also likes Becky?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Keeps posting just before me.

Apparently was here for unlimited rep weekend.

Approaching two years on WF.*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Used to be a lot more active last year

- Would like nothing better than Miz turning face and beating the new fickle Daniel Bryan at WM

- Listens to Rihanna a lot


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fan of Poets of the Fall.

Did the men's awards.

Here two Years next month.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should check out Poets of the Fall

- May or may not have started counting for the rankings

- It won't be two years until Feb. I joined towards the end of Jan.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

RBrooks said:


> Is 18 years old, I think.



Wait, what?











- Thinks the Miz is AAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWe-inspiring.

- Would dig a Miz face turn.

- It's been a minute...


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is definitely not 18

- Age is just a number to The Phantom because he is immortal

- Should check out Poets of the Fall too


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wants everyone to check out Poets of the Fall. :lauren 

- Should know that forcing your obsessions upon others is only cute when the Phantom does it.

- Here's Clea:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Will still check out Poets of the Fall

- Should check his rep

- Here's Becky :becky2


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I won't be checking out Poets of the Fall.

I gotta spread some rep, so I can send some more to anyone here.

Have some Zelina


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Spreading some rep

* May or may not use the Peyton entrance pic I posted

* Will post the results in a few*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Had a bad Birthday recently.

So didn't get Peyton for his Birthday.

Might get her for Christmas though...*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Writes in pink.


Have some Lita.

And Maryse. (Haven't done Nikki yet lol)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has discovered an image editing site. :lol

- Is it Pixlr? :hmm

- Doesn't use *c**o*l*o**u**r**e**d* fonts like the cool cats.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

No site. Its just a standard border on my android phone xD

I have neither the time nor the care, to discover different numbers for coloured font. 

Wants Anna Kendrick for Christmas... But is more likely to get a stoned Brian Kendrick.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows typing in a coloured font is too much effort. I mean, I get ninja'd enough as it is. :beckylol

- Knows different mothers doesn't stop us from being brothers. That kind of rhymed. I'm a rap god.

- Probably not looking forward to all the CHRISTMAS JOY in this thread in a couple of weeks.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I will wish you all a Merry Christmas and that will be that. 

I'll he doing the women's rankings counting, which will be quite hysterical with all the wine I drink this time of year. 

You enjoy Christmas?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I love Christmas. I shouldn't because my family hates me, and it's usually pretty lonely. But I dig the Christmas films and everything. I make it fun for myself.

- Should do the Women's rankings when he's drunk, and give all the points to Jax & Tamina. :beckylol

- Should know Nostalgia probably has him beat for Christmas Grinch.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Out of a possible 650, Tamina is first with 4107. 

Dunno why but Christmas has never really been something I bought into. Now I just see it for what it is, and it's not pretty lights and yuletide loveliness. 

Well I did throw my friend Rachel's Christmas tree off her balcony once. Neighbour asked why there was a tree in her garden so I said " Santa must've thought you were good this year, he gave you a free tree'


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Apparently has done some stupid stuff while he was drunk on Christmas

* Gave her friend's neighbour a free tree

* Usually doesn't post in the middle of drinking with friends, like me*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has a friend called Rachel. Does she look like this?










- Should know I enjoy feeling cozy, so that's probably why I love the feeling of Christmas. :cozy

- Might like this gif :lmao










Mordy:

- Didn't enjoy his Birthday :sadbecky

- Should know mine would be seen as 'sad' on an outside perspective, but I've been lonely so long I've found ways to entertain myself. (No, not fapping, you dirty dog)

- Mixes up his her and he a lot, because he spends so much time talking about Peyton.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Posted a sexy GIF

- And a funny GIF

- December is probably his favorite month of the year


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has become Phantom, and has made this a 'Post 3 gifs' thread. :beckylol

- That's okay, because I do that as well. :anna

- Is at a low point in his life right now


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I was about to mention the gifs.

- Knows there is only one true Phantom...










- ...his name is Lon Chaney.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You're the only one true Phantom, brother P.

Black Christmas is on later. Worth a watch?

Have some Elvira.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Which one?

- 1974 is a legit classic...










- ...but 2006 has MEW.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Hater of sigs

* Hater of IIconic people

* Lover of drinks

PHANTOM

* Phantom'd me

* Always go with MEW

* Except when Peyton is involved :grin2:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The newer one. 

Might give it a watch if there's nothing else on. 

The TV fucking sucks. Has done all year.


Hello Brother M
Turtled me.
I did use the tag pic you posted for a tag team card. 
Even in card form everyone's beating them. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It's okay.

- The characters are unpleasant.

- But it has some sweet Mario Bava-like lighting.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Speaking of characters, DJ was tweeting about the new Smash game and she told me her favourite Smash character is Peach 

Which made me think of you Phantom 

You both don't know what a good character is :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hating on my girl Peach again. :goaway.

- Should know there's only one thing better than Peach in Smash.

- And that's Daisy.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Sony > Nintendo.

- I just triggered him. :asuka

- Should know I'm kidding, and wouldn't mind a Switch, but I can't afford it right now. :sadbecky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

-









-









- :becky2

EDIT

TFW

-









-









- :becky2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :no

- :goaway

- Here's Clea:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- aige *P*

- :woo *C*

- :becky2 *B*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Charlotte doesn't have a smiley. 

- That's a shame.

- :asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









- :thelist

- Posts not so random pictures in the Random Pictures Thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm sometimes random it up over there...

-...but I have to spread the Strange love.

- I have SO many pics.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has a large collection of Strange pics

* Probably not as big as my collection on Peyton pics


















* Maybe not even as nig as my collection of gifs


















*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Your collection, that nobody but you cares about. 

Kinda like their time on Smackdown.

Had a crappy birthday.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Some people do care about my collection :shrug

* Reminds me the IIconics status as jobbers every time he can :sadbecky

* Probably drank more than me the day of my birthday
*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Of course I drank more than you. xD

I have to squint every time you post. The green on the white makes me eyes go funny. 

I don't think Peyton has kept her spot in the Top 10 for the years end rankings. :/


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Having trouble reading Mordy's posts

Or maybe has jerked off way too much over the years and is losing his vision :lol

Threw his friend's christmas tree off a balcony


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Apparently in a down mood

* Like most people here

* Still haven't told us what was the deal with his laptop*



zrc said:


> I don't think Peyton has kept her spot in the Top 10 for the years end rankings. :/


*Are you really surprised? Because I am not. Last year she was this hot, young prospect who improoved a lot, this year she is a comedy jobber who wasn't on tv the first 3 months of the year and was called up to deliver some of the worst scripts in the division and get squashed by everyone. Add to that the fact that there are a million women to choose from this year, and yeah, it makes total sense her dropping a lot compared to last year.*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I still haven't heard back from the shop about it. :shrug I'll probably call tomorrow, but they do have my number and email.

Knows I only check Twitter for











Should know she got me to reactivate today :side:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Lover of the transexual DJ. 

But disagrees with her love of Peach.

Wants his laptop back ASAP.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is not being so transphobic anymore  

May or may not have played a Smash game before

Loves wrestling games though


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Only cause its banned till New Year :lmao

I've played Smash in the past. Haven't had a Nintendo console since GameCube though. 

Knows I post one thing then add in two more, so I get ninja'd less. :lmao


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows Melee on the Gamecube was great :mark: 

Knows Mordy is the slowest person to respond in this thread and he's still lurking now 

Possibly fapping to that fake Peyton lookalike I posted


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows the Gamecube was underrated. :banderas

- Knows Mordy spends too much time looking for IIconic gifs that he gets ninja'd. :beckylol

- Should know I'm getting myself outside again tomorrow. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Almost ninja'd me

* It's not the IIconic gifs that make me slow, but posting from a tablet with the desktop version :side:

* Probably knows that Nostalgia is a bit worried that the techs find his internet history full of porn with trans people :lol*



Nostalgia said:


> Possibly fapping to that fake Peyton lookalike I posted


*Why would I fap to a trans lookalike when I have thousands of pics of the original that are way better? :shrug*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I only watch porn in incognito mode so I have no porn saved in my history :shrug but unfortunately thanks to sites like Twitter and Instagram I do have random trans girls profiles in my history :side:

Though the ''techs'' are not going to be able to get into my computer anyway because they don't have my password 

Should know I'm not going to tease you anymore about fapping over pics. It's not that bad. :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I've fapped to pics before as well. It's not that bad, just a bit boring. :lol I'm not really good at using my imagination. :side:

- Watches stuff in Incognito Mode, and used to think it would hide his history from his internet provider. :lol Nope, they can see what you're up to, you dirty dog!

- Teasing poor Mordy, I guess it's karma the next time zrc starts ribbing him. :Cocky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

But you have LOTS of imagination when you are listening to your passionate neighbour's orgasms :lmao 

Should know I'm going to post in your dead Sonya thread in a minute

Is as scared as Mordy of certain porn genres :shrug


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is gonna stop teasing me about fapping to pics

* Probably because he has started to do that as well :lol

* Now he is ribbing TFW :lauren*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I said to TFW that the nickname for this thread should be: ''rib the above poster as much as you can thread'' as that's what seems to happen in here

Indeed, but it wasn't intentional. Sometimes porn gets really boring. :side: 

Probably wouldn't care if I messaged that lookalike and told her she has a really big fan in Peru. :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows some posts in this thread can be a bit :rude sometimes.

- Is jealous that I have hot neighbour. :fact

- Keeps my dead Sonya thread alive. roud


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know Chrome was just viewing that thread

But probably left it now because there's not any feet pics :argh:

Probably thinks I should see a therapist about my DJ obsession :side:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Admits he has an obsession. :wow 

- Should know I'm his online therapist. The student becomes the teacher. :cool2

- Has had many dreams about DJ.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know that four is not many :side:

Knows I would be a happy bunny and all would be right with the world if I started dating her though :cool2


Because that body is just :banderas


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Talkin' about that DJ again.

- Does not approve of my Smash favorites. :sadbecky

- Would be a happy bunny if he started dating DJ.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Finally has admitted that he has an obsession :applause

* Has dreamt about her fave 4 times more than I have :side:

* Loves DJ body... until she gets naked and sees an unpleasant surprise :lol

PHANTOM

* Phantom'd me

* Is back

* Would be happy if his gf started to dress up as his favourite fictional characters*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

One of my good friend on here. 

Is probably hoping to see Iconics on SD next week. 

Loves the color green.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has not posted in red :wtf

* Fellow Dillinger hater :lol

* Loves the IIconic pics in his wall :grin2:*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know that wouldn't be unpleasant to me. :cool2

You on the other hand, would be jumping out of the first floor window :lmao

Who knows what I would be talking about so much instead if I didn't discover her on Instagram some months ago :hmm:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Even though he's had 4 dreams about DJ, it's still not as bad as me dreaming about Wrestling Forum. :hglol

- Knows we may have never spoken in PM if his DJ following never started, the first thing he PM'ed me about was her. :lol

- Should get himself back on that dating site. :cool2 I should do the same, and quit being a pussy. :side:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Unlike Mordy, doesn't have thousands of photos of Anna

Knows I will sleep in a few minutes

And probably won't sleep as well as last night when I had a rare really good nights sleep


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has old man sleeping times.

- Is not unhealthily sleeping like me though at 1 and 2am, so I can't rib him for it.

- Knows I don't have thousands of photos on PC. Mostly because I'm very OCD about keeping my PC clean. Plus, that's a ridiculous amount. :lol I basically just have my avi/sigs saved if I ever want to use them again.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA*



Nostalgia said:


> Unlike Mordy, doesn't have thousands of photos of Anna





The Fourth Wall said:


> Knows I don't have thousands of photos on PC. Mostly because I'm very OCD about keeping my PC clean. Plus, that's a ridiculous amount. :lol I basically just have my avi/sigs saved if I ever want to use them again.



** I like to share the greatness of Peyton's beauty with the world, is that so bad? :shrug

* Going to sleep in a bit

* Wouldn't have anything to talk about here if it wasn't for DJ

THE FOURTH WALL

* Phantom'd me

* Apparently has a vivid imagination when it comes to his neighbour's orgasms :lmao

* Knows that the Phantom would probably think that we are creeps who talk about sex way too much here :lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nearly ninja'd Ol' Phantom.

- Is only partially green... for now. 

- Thinks he has more pics of Peyton than I have of Strange. Highly doubt that.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Cleange fan

- Ansp fan

- Awe-ska fan


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Must think Mordy's Peyton's obsession is strange :lauren

Likely rooting for :becky at TLC 


Probably surprised that I am too. I would like to see Asuka get a title reign, but I'd rather her win in the next few months at a bigger PPV so that moment has more impact. It would also be underwhelming if Becky's reign ended now with how popular she is currently.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Hasn't slept yet

- Probably not so sleepy after all

- Is rooting for Becky :becky2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Rooting for Becky. :wow

- Isn't able to resist *The Man*










- Isn't in bed yet :hmm

emerald-fire:

- WF's best Ninja.










- :asuka would be his last choice to win in the Women's match. 

- Knows the Women could steal the show again. Depends how good Dean/Seth is.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

EF:

- Avenged Sevenfold fan.

- Megadeth fan.

- Hail! Hail! Rock 'n' Roll!

Dear, sweet Anna:

- Ninja'd me.

- Knows that I am able to resist the Man.










-Rap fan. :anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW

- Got ninja'd again. You're welcome :becky2

- Looking forward to Ambrose vs Rollins at TLC

- And the SmackDown Women's Title Triple Threat

EDIT

Phantom

- Ninja'd me

- Rock 'n' Roll lover

- May or may not have listened to the song I sent him


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Only two of those things are correct.

- Prefers Queen Charlotte to Queen Io.

- Should know that I didn't hate The Dark Knight...


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Didn't hate The Dark Knight

- That's a surprise

- Probably because it had Joker


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows anyone hating on The Dark Knight is out of their damn minds.

- Knows Heath Ledger did a great job as the Joker. 

- Knows that Heist scene was :banderas


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- May or may not have realized that the actor who played Agent Mahone in Prison Break was in TDK heist scene

- Would probably agree with me that TDKR is underrated

- Loved Tom Hardy as Bane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- It's still overrated.

- Get triggered.

- I like Batman Returns more. Deal.










EF:

- Ninja'd me.

- TDKR is not underrated. 

- Knows that Phantom has the worst taste. roud


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- TDK is one of the GOAT films but yes, I agree it's a bit overrated. 

- I liked BB and TDKR more.

- That's unusual, I know.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- BB is the WOAT!!!!! :goaway

- Remember:

- I'm an Adam West Batman guy.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Penguin from Gotham > Penguin from Batman Returns

- Get triggered

- :asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Of course the Phantom has the worst taste, he prefers Asuka over Peyton :grin2:

* Part of the brigade of people who can resist "The Man" roud

* Part of the team who is rooting for an Asuka win at TLC, atlhough for different reasons

EMERALD

* Ninja'd me

* The Dark Knight movie fan

* Becky and Charlotte fan :hmm*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Peyton fan :beckywhat

- Watched Sabrina or at least some of it

- This is his third favorite thread on WF


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Got ninja'd. Get triggered.

- "Get triggered" is the secret phrase of the day.










- Wants Asuka to win at TLC because #Nottheothertwo.

EF:

- Bah.

- Listening to his song now.

- Alice Cooper fan?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is triggered

- Never really listened to Alice Cooper

- Will check out later


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Being lazy

* Pulling a Phantom by posting 3 gifs

* Probably because he is feeling tired already*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- Knows I know she loves to say that.

- It's her "groovy."

- Should know that I'm going to a screening of Home Alone this weekend.

Mordy:

- Blecch.

- Kairi is his second favorite female wrestler?

- Definitely not Asuka...


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Will appreciate the rep I sent him

- Said he has curly hair

- Wishes he was Tye Dillinger for one night

EDIT

Phantom

- Home Alone :mark

- Will eat junk and watch rubbish with nobody there to stop him

- Keep the change, you.....


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows I like to use word triggered a bit too much. :beckylol

- Should know he's the reason I started saying groovy in real life. hno

- Is going to a Home Alone screening. :mark:










emerald-fire:

- Got phantom'd.

- I got phantom'd also. :sadbecky

- Knows this thread is unusually busy for this time. It's usually just me and Mordy chatting. I think we all should get a life.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I almost feel bad for him getting ninja'd by me time and again

- Almost

- It's still fun


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- Using "groovy" in real life like a straight boss. roud.

- Loves Christmas and slashers...

- Has seen this commercial?






Jerkface Ninja:

- Ninja'd me.

- If he wants to get into Alice, he should start with Alice Cooper (band)... not Alice Cooper (solo artist).

- Probably likes Megadeth's No More Mr. Nice Guy.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









-







]


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- We're all getting a bit lazy tonight, aren't we? :beckylol

- Should know I'm going to bed in a minute, and I know he's going to miss not being able to ninja me tomorrow.

- Has become a regular of the thread :bjpenn


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Won't be here tomorrow :sadbecky

* I am gonna make him feel bad about it as per usual :grin2:

* Should check his visitor wall*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Probably posted some Peyton on Anna's wall.

- Should know that I'm gonna post some MEW on his.

- MEW is the one thing we all agree on. MEW makes us strong. MEW is love.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has made my visitor page a softcore site, and I'm okay with that. :anna

- Always makes me feel bad for leaving.










- Night night Mordy, sweet dreams. Here's a :banderas Anna gif to end the night:










Phantom:

- Doesn't post any MEW on my wall. :sadbecky

- Should surprise me for when I come back online. :cudi

- Night Phantom.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- MEW uniting members of this thread roud

- Always tries to fit the word groovy into a conversation

- Should know TFW is still lurking

EDIT

TFW

- Is leaving :sadbecky

- I'll make him feel bad too

-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- Goodnight, sweet Anna.

- Dream of yourself and pizza.

- Come back when you wake and keep us from going batty.

EF:

- Ninja'd me.

- Has gotten a lot more playful here in the last few months.

- Groovy.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Has gotten a lot more playful here in the last few months.


- I've learned from the best. I've learned from The Phantom. roud

- Called me groovy :yay

- Will enjoy watching a ton of movies this month


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Says I am the Ancient One to his Doctor Strange.

- Which means I'm going to die.

- I don't wanna die. :sadbecky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Forgets he's immortal

- When The Phantom dies, the world too will perish

- Should know I used to read a lot of comics when I was a kid too. But not the superhero ones.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Read a lot of comics when he was a kid.

- But not superheroes.

- Read Love and Rockets or something?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is he a fan of House M.D.?

* That show is probably my favourite show of all time, I am totally like House :mark:

* Typical post I do when I get a new sig :grin2:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- House is pretty sweet. He is essentially Sherlock Holmes as a doctor.

- Should know that Sherlock Holmes is probably my favorite fictional character.

- Is like House... so he is a habitual user of Vicodin?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Nah, I don't take any medication besides aspirines or ibuprofen, even though I probably have been in pain every day since I turned 18 lol.

* I really see a lot of myself in House, that's why I liked the show so much: I am not avery social, I use sarcasm and hard truth a lot, I am a bit obsessive and sometimes I am too smart for my own good 

* I thought Strange was your favourite fictional character*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Strange is up there.

- Should realize that Strange is not dissimilar to Holmes.










- Should know that I relate to Holmes and Strange just as you relate to House.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** We are a weird couple of fellas

* Should know that, desides the characters, one of the reasons I liked House so much was because it featured Olivia Wilde :homer


















* She was my Peyton before Peyton :grin2: 

Good night Phantom








*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Doesn't seem to be happy seeing Becky is added to TLC
- Have a great taste in women
- Especially with their lucrative poses*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Says wrestling began in 1994. What birthed it?

- Says wrestling died in 2017. What killed it?

- Satoshi Kon fan.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- I started watching wrestling back in 1994 when I first played the game WWF Raw on the Sega Genesis, just to let you know
- Well, honestly, there really isn't anything to look forward in wrestling anymore. I mean, seriously... wrestling is beyond dead now. I'd rather watch stuff from 1995 than anything from this crappy year.
- Loves Marvel Comics*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The men's side of things in WWE has been pretty dead. 

- Despite my incessant belly-aching, I do think Becky and Charlotte have been killing it this year. 

- That WWF RAW game is pretty boss.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Watched wrestling almost as long as me. 

Would rather watch Mantaur and Aldo Montoya than Heath Slater and Mojo Rawley. 

Lover of metal.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was ninja'd?

- Hard to tell.

- Those are applicable to me.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

zrc:

*- Give me Mantaur vs. Aldo Montoya than fucking Daniel Bryan vs. AJ Styles... as bad as that way, at least, the guys were devoted to their characters.
- Knows his cheesy 90's WWF
- Knows that Metal rules*

- Phantom:

*- Ninja'd to the ninja'd to the ninja'd
- Understands that wrestling blows now... especially from the men's side
- Likes 90's Anime like Trigun*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I used to go to the rock clubs as a teen, but that was more for the friends I made. Always liked Rammstein though. 

I was fond of Crush back in the day. 

Good morning.


Didn't know I'd been turtled earlier. Oh well.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was turtled.

- Not phantom'd. :darryl

- Rammstein fan. \m/


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I've always called it Turtle'd [emoji14]

Should know I'm giving my card making a break. Got 217 done :lmao

Would like to see Hiroyo and Meiko get a decent place in the Years End Rankings.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Good morning brother Z

* My new sig is the best one yet :grin2:

* Got bored of doing cards*


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

- Secretly a Peyton Royce fan

- Possibly a fly stuck in a worrying situation

- Pretty much the only user here I've noticed who isn't a devout Becky worshiper


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Apparently from the land where the hottest woman on earth was born :grin2:

* Seems to like the Riott Squad, not sure

* First time I've seen him posting here :hi*


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

- Also below the equator (I think)

- Suspected fan of the IIconics and their thoroughly accurate depiction of Sydneysiders

- Was indeed my first! ^_^


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Interacts with Phantom from time to time

From Australia

Should know that some of the conversation in this thread gets weird at times


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Likes traveling
- Wonder what places she'd like to visit?
- MUST CHECK OUT JAPAN!!!*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Thinks Nostalgia is female :lol

- Loved Japan

- Doesn't find the current WWE product good


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ugh to all of you.

NO:

- Should know that weird is wonderful.










- Probably indifferent to the announcement of Joker in Smash.

- Should know that the new Avengers is named after a Doctor Strange line! :mark










EF: 

- Ninja'd me.

- Digs the rock.

- Loves the Charlynch.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- It's also named after a Megadeth album

- Probably knew that already

- Excited for the next Avengers movie


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- She isn't.... awww!!! Darn it!!
- To let you know, yup... today's wrestling is almost non-existent
- Loves the blue brand*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Have you tried non-WWE/NJPW promotions?

- Thinks Daniel Bryan can GTFO. :hmm

- Should know that wrestling isn't dead... because :asuka.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I always have time for sexy Sage gifs.

Before I took a break from card making, I did a Nidia one. :lmao

Probably working soon.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Probably liked the Kairi pic I left in my last post here from yesterday

* He is right, she is my second favourite female wrestler

* I even got a random like from her on Twitter last night when I only used heart eyes emojis to comment that pic :lol

ZRC

* Wants sexy Sage gifs

* Still working in those cards

* Still won't care about my awesome, changing sigs :side:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Can't see your sigs on the app *shrugs*

I won't stop till I have every WWWF, WWF, WWE, OVW, FCW, WCW, DSW, ECW woman in card form! :lmao

Have some Nidia.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should go to his phone browser, enter the forum as desktop version just to see my awesome sigs :grin2:

* Should know that I don't know who Nidia is :shrug

* Is gonna be making cards for a while*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Winner of the first tough enough with Maven. 

Spent a few years as Jamie Noble's trailer trash girlfriend.

After a blind gimmick from Tajiris mist, got her over she got sent to Raw. Didn't last long though as she was given the pink slip


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

- Probably remembers Nidia's tennis shoes

- And that time she did the Lady and the Tramp spaghetti kiss with "TIE-jiri!"

- And that time she and Jamie had a foursome with Torrie Wilson and Billy Gunn where Jamie roleplayed as the Lone Ranger


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Father of Raven.

- OG Wasp fan. :woo










- Fellow Winona worshipper.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Apprently remembers Nidia

* And her kayfabe sexual adventures

* Apparently he is starting to like this thread. If you only knew... :lmao

PHANTOM

* Phantom'd me

* Probably :mark: with the new trailer of the Avengers

* Probably :lauren with the new trailer of Captain Marvel*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Phantom'd. :woo :dance :bearer

- Knows that we are the damned. roud

- Kairi is his #2. :yay


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know I saw the Avengers trailer. I have even less interest in it than I did before 

I'd buy a switch for Smash Bros and Marvel Alliance 3 if it has a decent enough X-Men roster (it won't). 

The ghoulish Brother P.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Honestly, the trailer was...










- The title is more exciting than the trailer. People will be forced to pay attention to Doctor Strange. :mark

- I'm also thinking about getting a Switch. Another console I will use for two games! :dance


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Not impressed with the Avengers trailer

* Probably more hyped with the Sabrina trailer :lol

* Wouldn't be all that mad if Strange doesn't return and they introduce Clea as the new Sorcerer Supreme of the MCU*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I mean, I would prefer both Clea and Strange...

- ...but Clea as Sorceress Supreme... :banderas 










- Is correct.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I phoned the repair shop today and my laptop is pretty much fucked. The motherboard was so severely damaged and for this particular kind of laptop they can't find a replacement that wouldn't cost several hundred pounds.

Should know I mostly expected this outcome anyway. Pro tip kids, never spill your drink all over your laptop. Keep all liquids well away. :side:

At least DJ posted a new pic though










:cool2


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

She's looking good for someone who was gonna be homeless. 

I don't envy you having to fork out for another laptop now. 

Good evening brother N.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that this thread got sad.

- I feel bad.

- I'm going to sorrowfully eat nachos.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know there are 8 guests viewing this thread now. :lmao 

Must be the DJ pics

Probably would be shocked to hear I've never had nachos before


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- We are definitely being watched...

- Has never had nachos before. :O

- Has never truly lived.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I've have nachos as well :shrug

* Or tacos

* Or sushi*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I've never had sushi either, despite being a big seafood lover

I just think it looks odd and something I could get food poisoning from :side: so I've never been tempted to try it 

Should know the weirdest thing I've ever eaten is squid and I have to say it's nothing special :shrug


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Only sushi I tried was with avacado instead of the fish.

Never had tacos.

Never had a burrito.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- Squid is fine. 

- Have you had octopus?

- Plays non-Smash fighting games?

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Has never had tacos or a burrito.

- I weep for him. :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Can't miss what I never had 

Are we still being watched? :lmao

Have some Zeda


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- As of typing this, it's just me.

- Lonely.

- Only Françoise here to keep me company. :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The French bird.

I prefer Sage. 

Had a good day so far?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You're here. 

- It's okay. I'm supposed to be writing. Boo. :darryl

- Should know that Françoise is a French national treasure. She is a legit icon, man!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm well aware of the French bird 

Saw a trailer for Mrs Claus earlier, looks quite bad but in a hilarious way. 

Black Christmas was awful.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that the only French I know is from Françoise Hardy songs and Phantom of the Opera.










- 




- I'm going to try to be an adult now.

P.S. Watch the original Black Christmas. That's where it's at, cat.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Hates acting like an adult

* Hates when this thread is dead

* It's gonna be out for a while*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm getting DM's from DJ again

Knows no one else cares

But hey, it's a nice feeling :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Getting DMs from DJ again.

- That makes him happy, so I'm happy.

- Smash is his favorite fighting game?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is correct. The only other fighting games I played was Mortal Kombat and I wasn't very good at that so yeah.. 

Posted a pic of Françoise in what appears to be Venice. May have visited Venice? :hmm:

And no, I've never had Octopus before.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No. Just Rome.

- Should know that I practically lived in Profondo Rosso while I was there. 

- Going to buy the new Smash?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The MK 11 trailer was awful. 

I hope Sindel and Nightwolf return. 

Actually I don't think anybody should be removed, only improved!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dislikes the MK11 trailer
Is it because of the crappy rap song they used?
New Avatar


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The whole trailer was pretty much trash. The rap song doesn't suit MK at all though. 

The roster better be good. I loved X but got bored fairly quickly.

I find all fighting games the same once you've done the story. But they're fine for a quick game or five with friends.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks that all fighting games are roughly the same.

- Hopes the MK 11 roster is good. I hope they bring back Nitara.

Pretty sure I'm the only one hoping that.

- Wants all the X-Men in Ultimate Alliance 3. I want the Clea.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that this is the time of the day we usually are the only ones left in this thread

* Should know that I am about to watch episode 8 of Sabrina

* And I probably are gonna rewatch House again after it :mark:*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Huge fan of House

- Enjoying Sabrina

- And making Phantom happy in the process


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loves the celebs thread. Dig.

- Fan of Charlotte, yo.

- Should know that there is only one true Queen...


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has listened to a Poets of the Fall song :mark

- Probably liked it. 

- Scratch that. Definitely liked it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :hmm

- :hmm :hmm :hmm

- :thumbsup


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Is spending the Nikkimas Holidays in the Catacombs.

Would accept Asuka winning the Womens Championship as his Nikkimas gift.

Posted a heap of gifs.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Will be using Nikkimas from here until the Holydays

* Apparently has the Saturdays free, given that he usually posts more here on those days

* Probably would have added Peyton to his favourite list if she wouldn't have been as buried as she has been :sadbecky*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Wants his Christmas and New Year to be iconic this year

- Wants Peyton to do another photoshoot soon

- Almost as regular in this thread as Phantom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Fools! No mortal is as regular here as Phantom!

- Nobody will ever surpass Phantom in the art of posting garbage!

- Here's F. Hardy:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Admits to creating garbage
Is a garbage man


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably loving my new sig

* May watch the Arrowverse crossover that starts this sunday

* Hasn't changed sig/avi in a while*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Virus:

- Knows that...










- Called me a Garbageman... yet he did not reference the Cramps song. :thelist

- Loves comic book boobs more than he would love his own children.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Wants everyone to look at his sig.

- Has everyone seen his sig?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I have no children
I want no children
I need no children


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Really doesn't want kids.

Not even SuperKids.

Might be because he's whored out on rep.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I also don't want kids :shrug

* I fucking hate kids :lol

* He probably wouldn't mind having kids with any of the girls on his sig*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is right that I like his sig
Hates kids
I don't blame him


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

He doesn't have kids. 

Has been here for almost ten years. 

A remarkable poster.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Virus:

- Hates kids.

- Hates most things.

- '80s cartoon villain.

Slayer:

- Ninja'd me.

- Did NOT post in red. :O

- Always very pleasant.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Shocked that I didn't post in red.

Has a fun to look at signature.

Has meaning in his signature.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Back in red.

- Enjoys my sig.

- Slays copies of The Santa Clause with Tim Allen.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Love the color red and green. 

Is into the Christmas Spirit.

Loves Asuka just as much as I do. *_


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Red writer
Doesn't seem to like The Santa Clause
It wasn't that bad


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I have questions...

- Five favorite superhero comic stories?

- Favorite superhero? Is it Batman? Supergirl?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - I have questions...
> 
> - Five favorite superhero comic stories?
> 
> - Favorite superhero? Is it Batman? Supergirl?


Crisis on Infinite Earths
Supergirl: Many Happy Returns
X-Men: Dark Phoenix Saga
Spider-Man: The Death of Jean DeWolf
Batman: No Man's Land

Spider-Man


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Answered some questions.

Could be Roman King.

Almost been on WF for a decade.*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*This sites biggest Lita fan. 

One of my family members on here.

Rihanna is his favorite singer.*_


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks that the latest IIconic photoshoot is :homer

* :mark: when he heard that Billie loved Buffy

* Not planning to go to RAW in Florida in a couple of weeks since the product has been bad*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*You damn right about three. :lmao 

Has gave me some sexy woman wrestler pics on my visitor section.  

One of my close friends. *


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** As long as the IIconics keep posting sexy stuff the posts in his wall will keep coming :lol

* Has a long list of favourites

* WF's :benson n1 fan*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*One of his favorite promotions is NJPW. :fact

His favorite athlete is Roger Federer. aige

His favorite musician is Nickleback. :benson*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Santa Clause Slayer 
- Rousey fan
- Loves vampire*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Trigun fan
Might be Vash the Stampede
Or Johnny Young Bosch


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Player of Resident Evil 2.
Listener of Iron Maiden.
Fan of Shield.


Virus
Turtled me. Too early for it :lmao
Likes the celeb thread.
Doesn't post as regularly as he used to.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Fellow Tekken player. :benson 

One of my homies. :fact

Winter fan. :fact*_


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I miss Gon. Put him back in Tekken dammit!

Brother Slayer. 

Types in sexy red.

I'm gonna end up being the last post for hours again, aren't I?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Likes Gon from Tekken.

Is a Nia Jax Fan. 

One great poster.



PS: Bring back gon? Hell no. Bring back Michelle and Bruce.*


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Classic CB personality

Always welcoming

Good taste in favorite wrestlers


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Fellow and classic CB personality.

A big time old school wrestling fan like me. 

Loves Jerry The King Lawler. *_


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fellow Pokemon fan

Joined in the GOAT year

Latest post on his wall was Peyton pics from Mordy. There's a surprise. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I did told you that that there are people who do care about Peyton pics and ask me to send them some :shrug

* Happy that DJ is PM him back again

* Wishes that she posted stuff like the stuff I have on my sig*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is to pictures of Peyton what PhantomoftheRing is to pictures of Clea.

- Sees Gregory House as a kindred spirit.

- Thinks Nickelback is pretty groovy.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Talked about himself in the third person.

Doesn't post much outside this section.

Watches the Abominable Dr Phibes quite often.*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably finds Phantom's ''Making My Way Around the Forum'' usertitle funny considering how little he posts in other sections

Posts in pink text yet doesn't get called female like I have been by some members

Gets Rihanna and Lita visitor messages


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

MerRIH:

- Is to pictures of Lita what Mordy is to pictures of Peyton.

- Celebrates Nikkimas.

- Probably observes Litaween.

NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Gets no visitor messages.

- And that's the way he likes it!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Good morning you beautiful individuals. :anna

- Knows Nostalgia should stop being such a Grinch, and get a visitor page. How am I supposed to spread the CHRISTMAS JOY? :sadbecky

- Knows Christmas isn't too far away now :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Excited for Christmas :lauren

* Has gotten awesome stuff in his visitor wall since the last time he logged in:grin2:

* Went to the outside world yesterday and that's why he wasn't on*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should stop being such a Grinch IMO. :sip

- Should know I'll send him a lot of lovely Peyton stuff to his visitor page on Christmas Eve. :anna

- Knows I've been going outside. It's scary out there. :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Another Grinch. :lauren

- Knows I'm about to be ninja'd.

- House is his Strange.

Anna:

- SEE??!?!??!

-- Fellow festive fiend. roud

- Will be getting pictures of herself on Christmas Eve. :mark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows I'm able to enjoy Christmas despite having a shitty relationship with my family. I won't let them stop me from making it a fun time for myself.










- I'll be getting pictures of _myself_?










- Can tell when I'm about to ninja him.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is practically obsessed with Home Alone.

- Back to the Future 1 and 2 are her jam. :dance

- Knows I don't post enough Isabella Rossellini pics here.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I'm actually wondering if I've seen Home Alone more than Back to the Future, but I doubt it. :hmm It's probably very close.

- Knows I'm a bit obsessed with Home Alone.

- But not as obsessed as I am about myself :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Loves himself

* Plays with himself >

* Knows that Back to the Future is great :anna*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

TFW:

- Enjoyed HA2? It's essentially a remake of the first film, but it has a considerable amount of Tim Curry goodness.

- Should know that I just started Prison Break.

- Here's Isabella Rossellini:










Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Loves Forrest Gump.

- Here's Isabella... in a film directed by the man behind Forrest Gump!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Posts women that are yesterday's news 

Will have a meltdown if Asuka loses at TLC

Has visited Rome


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Posts women that aren't.

Phantom knows Asuka isn't winning.

Hasn't been to Rome. Too busy buying more laptops.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Still hasn't edited his post when I am posting this

* Probably going out tonight

* Can't wait until the "mutant" is not banned anymore at the end of the month :lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- Knows that I post pictures of women who transcend time. 

- Thinks Benedict Cumberbatch is boring. :sip

-Should know that I'll survive if she loses. I can't even pretend to be shocked at Asuka losing anymore. :darryl

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Hates when people insult the IIconics.

- Adorable.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Misses NXT Asuka :darryl

* Just as much as I miss NXT Peyton :sadbecky

* Knows that NXT booked them close to their full potential*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes I'm going out tonight Mord.


Thinks NXT booked Peyton close to her fullest potential... So you're admitting she never had potential. Jobber then. Now. Forever 


Asuka was always gonna be dead once her streak ended.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I said "close to her fullest potential"

* I know Peyton will never be the one main eventing PPVs or being made the face of the division, but she could be a solid contender when given a chance, maybe with a 1-2 month title reign here and there

* She is better than just a comedy jobber*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows I post pictures of women that transcend... gender

The ones that just rub zrc the wrong way 

Doesn't bother Mordy though, unless I post a Peyton lookalike


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I generally ignore any picture you post Nostalgia. Cause I knows it gonna be repugnant. 

Probably looking for a new laptop. 

Getting messages from her.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Classic zrc.

-









- Thinks the new MK looks appallingly bad.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Ignores the pics Nostalgia posts and calls the trans people Nostalgia usually post repugnant

* Also ignores my awesome IIconics pics :lauren

* Who are your female wrestling crushes brother Z? Not the ones you admire for her wrestling ability, but the ones you want to bang

PHANTOM

* Posting Isabella Rosellini pics

* Should know that the only thing I know about her was that episode of Friends where Ross tried to hit on her

* I am in the last episode of Sabrina :woo*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has performed an NXT: Takeover on my Visitor Page.

- Should know, I don't mind it. When it includes pics like this:










- Probably squealed at seeing a Peyton pic posted in here by someone other than himself.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Sabrina megafan! :woo :mark










- Should watch Blue Velvet.










- Digs that Olivia Wilde. 










TFW:

- Beat me. :darryl

- Should know that there is a Jason ornament on our tree. :mark

- Friend of The Man, enemy of the Woo-Man.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't care for The Man or The Woo-Man

Appreciates the talent of Sonya Deville

Unlike Mordy, but he doesn't have much eye for talent :shrug


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** A Sonya Deville fan, so he doesn't have an eye for talent

* Or for charisma, to be more specific

* Hates Christmas as much as I do*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

She's had better matches with the likes of Asuka and Charlotte than Peyton could have :shrug

Is bitter that they're rightfully doing more with Sonya than Peyton

Probably cares very little about TLC


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** At least Peyton doesn't get What? chants every time she opens her mouth for like a year now :shrug

* Peyton had a pretty decent match with Charlotte back in May when she actually had the chance to go more than 5 minutes

* At least Peyton is not the Janetty of their pairing*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:lmao Sonya has never gotten What chants


Only because :vince is a pervert and thinks blonde and busty is more important than talent 


Fiercely loyal of Peyton


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is arguing about which jobber who'll never get a push is the best jobber who'll never get a push. 

Is wrong, and so is the person he's arguing with. :asuka

Should know it's 10 in the morning here.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks Brie Larson was miscast as Captain Marvel.

- That second one... :darryl 

- Should know that it's 7:13 in the morning here.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- May think Asuka will win at TLC
- Regular of the thread
- is a rep whore


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*TYRION

* Will never be happy until Asuka is made face of the company and main events Wrestemania

* Will still complain after that

* Is right about the fact that is dumb to argue about who is the biggest jobber with no future

KENNY

* South Park fan

* Australian

* Probably going to sleep in a few

PHANTOM

* I just finished Sabrina

* It was alright

* Starting House next :mark:*



Nostalgia said:


> :lmao Sonya has never gotten What chants


*Literally this was from this last Tuesday. You at least should see the full segment of your favourites, even though they are boring af :lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- So much ninja-ing...

- Is engaged in a nerd debate with NO.

- Knows that House is Doctor Strange without magic.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Engages in nerd debates on a far more regular basis than I do

Should know I won't be getting the new Smash game because I don't own a Switch and buying a console for one game is dumb 

Though the thought of playing it with DJ would be tempting :hmm:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has got his old friend Tyrion back in this thread. :asuka

- Whatever you do, don't say MEW. Oops.

- Probably won't change his avi/sig set-up until the New Year. :bjpenn

NO:

- If he buys any console, it should be a PS4 so he can play with me and hear my sensual voice over the mic.

- Replying to my PM's fast today. :wow

- Knows buying a Switch just for Smash would be a bit silly. Although, I must admit I nearly bought an Xbox just for Halo. :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that there are TOO MANY PEOPLE HERE!!!!

- Go away, everyone! :goaway

- Loves A Christmas Story?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW

- Advising Nostalgia to buy a PS4

- Claims to have a sensual voice

- Thread regular

EDIT

Phantom

- Eternal ninja

- MEW was his first choice to play The Wasp

- Has Doctor Strange posters all over his walls


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- Thread regular
- becky fan
- hre for unlimited rep weekend


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Happy about Mo's hat-trick

- Wants to see Chelsea beat City later

- Looking forward to TLC for the Triple Threat match


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is doubting Fourth Wall's sensual voice

Thinks Paige should stay Smackdown GM

May enjoy football video games


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

May or may not know that Linfield are currently 2-0 up against Crusaders :yay (and Ballymena are getting beat 1-0 :yay fuck it they just equalized :sadbecky)
Supports the same football team as Kenny
Hasn't gone Christmas mad like some people :side:

Nostalgia

Ninja'd me :goaway
Knows some of my English relatives are coming across the water for Christmas :goaway
Has probably been talking nonstop about his crush since I've been awol :lol


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- Great guy
- SUPERMOD
- Becky fan :mark: (i think)


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- He's Kenny!!
- Fan of Strowman
- Lives in South Park*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Probably enjoyed Liverpool's 4-0 win earlier :yay
Has been eating curry pie :bjpenn
Supports the same team as Brock, emerald-fire & half the people I know



Kenny said:


> - Becky fan :mark: (i think)


:becky

Simon

May or may not like Sabaton :hmm:
Ninja'd the fuck out of me :no:
Friendly (Y)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** GOAT Mod

* Doesn't want to have his relatives for Christmas

* Has only one deffect that I know of: He is a Becky Lynch fan :bunk*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Knows CJ is awesome
- His supported wrestlers shrunk
- Knows women have beautiful legs*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Used to think that Nostalgia is a girl

* Not far from the truth though :grin2:

* May have read/watched Full Metal Alchemist*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Fullmetal Alchemist is boss but didn't watch Brotherhood, though
- And yeah, I though Nostalgia is a female because there's the female symbol under his name.
- He loves being trapped*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ugh. Fine. :goaway

Mordy:

- Thinks Sabrina is alright.

- I'll take it.

- Knows that some turkey is about to ninja me. I'm not editing my post!

Evil:

- Ninja'd me.

- Knows I lied.

- Excited for the new MK. :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Phantom got phantom'd

* Too lazy to edit his post

* Fellow House fan :mark:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Look again.

-Knows that Kairi is the Babyface Supreme.

- Loves that Paige.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Made it onto the first page of the new last thing eaten thread :anna
Knows Warrenpoint are useless :goaway
Probably has this thread bookmarked :hmm



Mordecay said:


> ** Doesn't want to have his relatives for Christmas*


If you met them you wouldn't want to have them either :lmao


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Can I throw your Christmas tree of a balcony?

Does it have a Becky Lynch on top of it? 

If so, can I punch it in the face before I throw it off said balcony?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Would throw DJ off a balcony 

And under a bus :side: 

Wants me to like someone that fits more in line with his traditional views


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I wouldn't throw DJ off a balcony. That would be too much effort. 

Plus I've taken a liking to the bitch that dangles. 

Not enough to follow her Twitter and fill it with DMs though.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Still talking about DJ :lauren
May or may not have been blocked by DJ since I was last in here :hmm:
Posted in the new LTYE thread :anna



zrc said:


> Can I throw your Christmas tree of a balcony?


You can if you can find a balcony round here :lol

zrc

Took his name from his favourite syfy show :anna
Probably gonna ignore the council & build another igloo :lmao
Still beating everyone's favourites in 2k19 :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should not be surprised by that :shrug and no she's never blocked me

Should be grateful he will at least have family at Christmas :darryl

Lives in the inferior seaside town


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

@CJ
Sounds like I'll have to hire a cherry picker for this endeavour. 

I doubt DJ would understand me sending her a sentinel picture on Twitter. 

Knows Becky will be named Queen of Wrestling Forum for 2018. Just like 2017 and 2016.

@Nostalgia

Turtled me.
Is Grinchy at Christmas.
Would join me in throwing Christmas trees off balcony's.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Wants to throw Christmas Trees off Balcony's. :sadbecky

- Should avoid this thread on Christmas Eve, with all of the Christmas Joy me and @PhantomoftheRing ; are going to share.










- Hasn't changed his avi yet. :wow


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows my seaside town is superior to Nostalgia's :aryep
Doesn't care that Warrenpoint cost my team earlier :no:
Knows I was considering doing a ranking's thread in the celeb section but I couldn't be bothered :lol

TFW

Ninja'd me, but we're still buddies 
Addicted to Tesco cocktail sausages & Hobnobs :lol
Misses the gfx section


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't want to throw trees off balcony's. I've already started doing it. :lmao

Christmas Eve will be fine. I'll be too drunk to notice Christmas joy. 

Brother Wall am I meant to change my avi?

CJ
Turtled me.

We cool.

Should know I'm not really playing 2k19 at the moment, I'm waiting for January's dlc so I can destroy Candice, Maria, Dakota and Lacey. Playing Vampyr at the moment.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has started to appreciate DJ :wow

* Might be drunk already

* Is taking a break from destroying the IIconics in 2k19. He'll just keep on destroying them with one liners here :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Turtle'd.

- Knows that the necromantic power of our cheer will sober him up. :mark

- Thinks Tekken is pretty neat. :anna

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me. 

- Watched Friends. :lauren

- LOTR fan.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Already throwing trees. :sadbecky

- Is one of those people that spend Christmas drunk. You'd get on well with my Uncle. :beckylol

- Should know he usually changes his avi, so much like Phantom, it's weird when you decide on one you actually like. :lol

SO MUCH NINJA

- Has made this a thread about getting Phantom'd. :sadbecky

- Knows we are both going to be really annoying on Christmas.










- Uses :anna more than me. :fact


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Awww 3 of you wanted to say 3 things about me. Bless you children. 

I get on with uncles on a night out too. 

I haven't had that many avatars Brother Wall. Ariel, Gangrel, Nia Jax, Tamina, Victoria and Katie Lea are the only ones (I think).


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Posted in my Hiroyo thread! :mark

- Should know that I was trying to let it die a dignified death, but the Cat brought it back.

- Since it won't die, I might start posting in it.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I was merely looking for a pic to include in the playing cards/rankings yearbook. 

Happy its Christmas. 

Sounds like you're Casper not a Phantom.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Evil dudes can enjoy Christmas...

-









-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has posted an Alice Cooper in Santa outfit pic

* May have listened to the Twisted Sister Christmas album

* Nightmare before Christmas fan*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Doesn't like Becky, but tags me on Becky posts :hmm
Carefully edited the pics in his sig to remove all traces of Billie :lmao
Hoping 2019 is Peyton's year :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Merry ChristmaS


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Posted pics of ex-TNA women in Christmas garb
Must like black haired women
Nothing wrong with that


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Katie Lea is still in TNA/Impact :lmao

I like different. Luna wasn't dark haired.

I think Wendi Richter was the last non blonde number one woman in WWE.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I think he has forgotten AJ Lee and Nikki Bella

* Posting sexy pics, not as good as mine though :grin2:

* Felt flattered that 3 people wanted to post things about him*



CJ said:


> Doesn't like Becky, but tags me on Becky posts


*For some reason, when I am on the forum, I can't think of Becky without thinking about you :lmao, so the very few times I post pics of her I want to make sure you see them :lol. Besides, I used to tag you when Emma posted pics, but she doesn't post many pics anymore :sadbecky*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I forgot Katie Lea was back in Impact
Likes his women different
Nothing wrong with that

Mordecay:
Ninja
Still posting those Peyton pics
Doing the lord's work


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The amount of Photoshop on Billies face :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has posted an IIconics pic :wtf

* I am completely sure he is drunk

* This is the most "christmassy" he is gonna get*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fan of 









:lol


Loves debating about jobbers

Always up at 5am



Sant⛧nic Metal Music;76533446 said:


> *
> - And yeah, I though Nostalgia is a female because there's the female symbol under his name.
> - He loves being trapped*


It's an Ankh symbol. :side: It's so small though so I should probably change it.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I am not offended by that picture. 

Should know I always end up doing the housework when I wake :lmao

Nia Jax just posted a Christmas photo.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I had to search back through this thread to find that pic. :lmao As she was a random from Instagram and I don't remember her name/profile, but I remembered I posted that pic a day before Mordy's birthday so.

Did they photoshop Billie's face because she has a chubby face or what? :hmm:

Should know that Tamina pic is a little scary


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Still thinks I liked that Peyton trans lookalike :bunk

* May change the symbol under his username

* Should put II... for reasons :grin2:*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Loves anything that looks like Peyton so probably fapped to that pic and won't admit it :bunk 

Thinks I should watch more weekly WWE TV


Should know I'll probably put two different letters


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Again, why would I fap with pics of a trans lookalike when the original is a billion times better and I just so happen to have a ton of pics of the original

* Especially these last couple of weeks, with the quality of the latest photoshoot

* May have fapped reading DJ's PMs :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

On the third day of Christmas my true love gave to me.

3 pouting trannys.









2 Iranian queens.










And a grumpy Caitlyn on my TV.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has ruined this thread with nightmarish photos

Any newcomers to this thread will run for the hills now

Wouldn't be surprised if CJ gave this thread a reboot soon :hmm:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

-









- Getting drunk tonight?










- Knows how to rhyme. 

NO:

- Ninja'd me. God, why did you have to choose right now to post. :sadbecky

- Wants this thread rebooted so he can get top posts in the thread. :cool2 As it stands, nobody is beating Phantom on this one.

- Should know we never get any newcomers anyways, we are too weird.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I had my favourite Monster today










Feeling better drinking them again as opposed to a cup of coffee


I guess my caffeine addiction will be harder for me to shake than certain other addictions


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know that's great you feel better, but they're not exactly any healthier than Coffee. :beckylol

- Don't drink any Monsters near your new Laptop. :cudi

- Should know I get headaches and grouchy if I don't have a cup of tea every day, so you're not the only one addicted to caffeine.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I need ideas for a new usertitle :hmm: 

Should know it's been pouring down with rain here the last few hours 

Still hasn't checked out that video :cudi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- My sister in holiday cheer.










- Yes, I'm still Sarah Paulson.

- Less about the Venom these days.

NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Will be happy to know that I just had a Monster Ultra Zero.

- Should know that it's nowhere near my laptop.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Something to do with DJ. :sip

- It's raining here too, and it's fucking awful. Heard the rain banging against the window for hours now, just been constant heavy rain. Still, I'm :cozy at home which is nice. Thankfully it's a Sunday tomorrow and I don't need to go anywhere.

- Should give up hope on me ever watching that video. :cool2 I'm too much of a pussy, tbh.

PHANTOM'D.

- Manages to always have an Anna picture suitable with the appropriate person. Man, I meet a lot of people. :anna

- Knows Venom was a fad, I enjoyed the movie but not thought about it since. Not sure I'm too fussed over a sequel anymore. Avengers: Endgame though. :mark:

- Knows not to drink next to expensive computer equipment. You're just asking for life to kick you in the ass, it does a good job of it already.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Should be glad its only raining. We have snow and its 20F here
There is some video that he's too afraid to watch
Is weird


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Quite mild here. Find it weird for December, I'm sure we'll have a hideous few months in the new year.

Finds Phantom weird.

Hasn't changed his avatar in a long time.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that virus was talking about Anna.

- Clearly thinks I'm weird.

- I am shocked and offended.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Great to know I'm weird. Thanks Virus. :sadbecky

- Knows this thread is far too busy right now, too much ninja shenanigans going on.

- Knows we stand-out by being complete weirdos. So it's not all bad. :anna

- Doesn't believe in guilty pleasures, and isn't afraid of sharing anything with anyone. Teach me.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You have much to learn, my daughter. I shall teach you the way of the weird.

- Excited for Avengers: That Thing Doctor Strange Said. :mark

- Likes Riverdale... so why hasn't she watched Sabrina? :hmm


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I'm debating on watching Sabrina next. :asuka I need a break from Prison Break. Heh. That sounded pretty funny.

- Should know Riverdale is boss. Usually I dislike these teen type shows as well.










- Knows Avengers: Endgame is already the best film of 2019, and it hasn't even started yet.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Stole my "b" word. :O

- Excited for Captain Marvel?

- Knows that Riverdale is pretty groovy.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know his words are contagious.
- Should know I never said 'Boss' or 'Groovy' before I met him.
- He's a very charismatic and likeable guy. Sorry, woman. Hi Sarah.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Online

- Loves Breaking Bad

- May watch Sabrina next


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- Putting over the Phantom. roud

- Knows I am extremely funky and outta sight. :fact










- Knows that she is also pretty damn awesome. 










Ugh. Really? Ugh:

- Ninja'd me.

- Fan of the dread Charlotte.

- WATCH SABRINA.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Gets annoyed at being ninja'd

- But still edits his posts like a good man

- Will watch. Later.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Always ninjas me like the jivest of turkeys.

-The Charlotte to my Asuka.

- Digs Poets of the Fall.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Latest forum friend. 

A Good brother.

I'm off out now so goodnight lads.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Goodnight.

- Sleep tight.

- Dream of booze and X-Men.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Enjoy getting drunk zrc.










- Has many forum brothers.

- Ribs us all like big brothers do. :sadbecky

PHANTOM'D

- Got his revenge at me for laughing at him getting phantom'd by Emerald.

- Knows we enjoy putting each other over.










- Knows associating Hardy with Jeff is :goaway At least go with Francoise or Tom damn it.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Got the page to 1000
Encouraging people to drink
Wait until Christmas for that


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*THE FOURTH WALL

* One point away from 52k points

* Should know that Peyton's social media accounts have been very boring as of late

* Which is kinda sad, since her social media used to be one of the things I liked the most about her :sadbecky

VIRUS

* Thinks the IIconics look over tanned in the latest pics I posted

* Thinks I am doing the Lord's work by posting the pics of THAT photoshoot though

* Spiderman fan*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus:

- Is now the moral compass of this thread. :hmm

- Knows that this is a den of iniquity.

- Spider-Man is his favorite crimefighter.

#DontninjaPhantom:

- Ninja'd me.

- Likes Deadpool? :darryl

- Not big on The Man.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Likes it when he finds people who don't like Deadpool

- Alice Cooper fan

- :miz


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- We got one of those?

- Lemme give it a try...

- :miz

Excellent... kada


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Goodnight my lovelies.

- Sweet dreams Sarah. 










- Should know I'm sad there is still no MEW in my visitor wall.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** He does have something better than MEW in his visitor wall

* Apparently is leaving early :darryl

* I would post some MEW in his visitor wall, but Imgur is failing and doesn't allow me to upload pics :fuckthis*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks Peyton is better than MEW. :thelist

- I mean, I'm not shocked... but still... :thelist.

- Should know that I'm about to make good on my promise.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*He is interested in Movie Monsters. 

One of his favorite wrestlers are Kairi Sane. 

One of his favorite musicians is Alice Cooper. *_


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has been reading my profile info. Good show.

- Repped me some Asuka.










- Probably appreciates the excellence that is the Buffy musical episode. :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- May not have noticed that this thread has more than 10000 posts now

- Half of them are his posts

- Has many names


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I'm WOATing up this thread. roud

- Should know that I have now seen two episodes of his Prison Break.

- Will watch Sabrina. Later.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Sent me rep or queen Cordelia! :mark 

One of his favorite wrestlers is Bull Nakano. 

One of his favorite musicians is Blondie. *_


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Digs that Cordelia.

- Loves the Man. :becky

- Should know that Anya was my girl.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wonder what avi/sig he will use after Christmas and before the New Year :hmmm

* SHould know that I was looking for Peyton pics for tonight's live event and I didn't found anything :darryl

* Only thing I found was this


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1071589609686089728*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Is always on alert for new Peyton photos.

Also on the look out for new Billie photos in case Peyton is in them.

Would put both Womens Titles on Peyton.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Ugh.

-









-









RIH:

- Ninja'd me.

- Loves Nikki Bella.

- Probably isn't big on Nikki Cross.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Is a Anya fan on Buff The Vampire Slayer. 

Should also know that I painfully shipped her with Xander. 

Is a good person on this site. *


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Probably still regularly watches Angel.

WF's biggest Charisma Carpenter fan.

Might start a Peyton fanclub with Mordecay.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Would Bellabrate if Nikki ever beats Ronda.

- Thinks Bryan's current gimmick is cringeworthy.

- Digs that Rihanna.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NIKKIMAS

* There is already a Peyton fanclub, but CJ was the one who created it lol

* He may join one day, if Peyton gets a push

* Should know that, after tonight there is less than 0% chance of that happening, since in today's live event Lana beat both of the Iiconics in back to back squash matches. No Charlotte, no Becky, no Asuka, freaking Lana beat both of the IIconics with no help .fuckthis

PHANTOM

* Is scared that I posted Becky pics in the WoW section

* Should know that I like CJ more than I dislike Becky, that's why I posted them :shrug

* Thinks he has it bad being an Asuka fan... try to be an Iiconics fan, we can never catch a break :vincecry*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*
^^
Ninja'd me :no:

Is my other Iconic half. :benson 

Would love it if Peyton won the Smackdown Live Woman's Champion. :fact


@PhantomoftheRing ; 
One of his interest is Sideshow Stunts. :benson 

Probably also watched Dollhouse with Eliza in it. 

One of his favorite wrestlers is also Randy Savage. #OhYeah! *_


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that the IIconics have no chance of winning anything :mj2

* Even if they introduce women tag titles they would be the jobber team that every contender/champion squashes to get momentum :darryl

* As IIconics fans we should settle and be happy with their photoshoots, social media stuff and appereances outside of a wrestling ring, because they are never gonna get pushed as wrestlers :fuckthis*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*He tell it like it is even when it is sad for us Iconic Fans. :mj2 

Wonder if he watched her Indy stuff from 2013-15.

Probabl would read a comic book if Peyton was on it.  *_


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Posts creepy Buffy women
Likely knows the reboot will suck ass
Because most reboots do


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- Loves him some He-Man.

- Enjoyed the 2002 reboot.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Playing my game, baby.

- First one is appropriate... did a few tricks tonight.

- Hated the Black Christmas remake.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

He's smart to do so. That remake sucked
Why can't Hollywood get horror right anymore?
Thinks I'm old


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Loves himself some Mega Man Zero 4. 

Has a great signature. 

One of the interesting posters.*_


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Morning zrc











Should know I dislike snapchat filters


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- acca dacca fan
- joined 7 years ago
- thred regular


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Becoming more regular in here now

Braun fan

Supports Liverpool


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Knows that its a long way to the top if you wanna Rock n Roll.

Does Dirty Deeds for Dirt Cheap.

Might have ventured down the Highway To Hell.*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- Lita wens3
- Nikki wens3 
- Rihanna wens3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is becoming a regular

* Likes all the women in Nikkimas sig

* They both live in the same country*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Pulling off a Phantom and doing 3 things about myself

* Just to say that I won't be on for a while, maybe 10-12 hours

* See you in a few guys*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Stealing Phantom's gimmick :bunk
Thinks about me every time he thinks about Becky :hmm
Needs to go post in the new LTYE thread :benson


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

- Kept banning the same guy over and over and over again (it was hilarious).
- SUPER MOD!!!! :mark:
- Thanks again for the awesome avatar :smile2:


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

- Wants to become a king.
- Has an awesome avatar (done by CJ the GOD)
- Is a Kobe Bryant and L.A. Lakers fan.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Another person stealing Phantom's gimmick :hmm
Christmas name
Wants to become the King of LA


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Always helpful 

Thinks I have a crush on DJ :hmm

Maybe next year his English relatives will invite him to England for Christmas :cool2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Peer pressured me into posting in the Sonya thread :no:
Knows I only started calling her DJ cause I couldn't remember her name 
Not looking forward to Christmas



Nostalgia said:


> Maybe next year his English relatives will invite him to England for Christmas :cool2


:nah2 none of our ones ever go over there except for funerals/weddings. They can't seem to keep away though :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably prefers Mandy :hmm: 

Should know I've never been to a wedding before and I've only been to one funeral

Knows everyone else calls her DJ now anyway and the last time I posted her full name in here Cafu found my twitter :lmao


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows I have more posts in the Sonya thread than the Mandy thread :lauren
Knows this thread is dead af today
Knows my English relatives should stay in England :goaway


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

That's because the zrc was sleeping. 

I got Molly Holly on my advent calendar today. I forgot who I put on it tbh :lmao

Brother CJ.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

CJ

- Likes Leanna Decker posing in the snow

- Usually has the best avatars and sigs

- Rebooted the Last Thing You've Eaten thread

EDIT

zrc

- Ninja turtle

- Has been busy creating wrestling cards

- Wants to see Victoria be inducted in the HoF next year


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'd be happy with Elizabeth, Luna, Leilani Kai, Bull Nakano, Victoria, Molly entering the HOF. But yes Victoria would be #1.

I took a break at making cards, I got 300. 

Should let me throw his Christmas tree off a balcony.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Wants to destroy all the Christmas trees :woah
Would probably spare my tree if I stickied his WFFF thread :hmm:
Not a brummie



zrc said:


> Merry ChristmaS


No Velvet, Christy or SoCal Val? It's like you don't even know me :lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Why the fuck would I post those talentless knob rots?

My threads would never be stickied. 

So your tree would never be safe.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Just insulted VelGOAT :bunk








Will probably go make Velvet in 2k19 now just to beat her up :lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

She doesn't deserve a CAW slot wasted on her. 

She will never set the pigeons loose in my game. 

I will throw her Christmas tree off a balcony.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I would smite him with my sorcerous might before he could even sniff my Christmas tree. :fact

- Wants Sindel and Nightwolf to return.










- Up to 300.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

301. Kharma just joined them. 

Always loved Sindel. They should give her style to Elvira when they do the Horror Kombat game. 

I'll just wait till you go to work, then throw your tree off a.balcony.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Just now added Kharma.

- Sindel's pretty boss. She and Sheeva were my mains in MKIII.

- Has made a Rosemary card? :hmm


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope no Rosemary card. Not done any TNA/Impact ones yet. 

Mained Sheeva and Sindel.

Will keep an eye on his Christmas tree.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was expecting a Mole Man mention.

- Was right to do so.

- Should know that Mole Man is purely funkadelic.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm not a fan of Fantastic 4, so I only know Mole Man from the movie videogame back in the day. 

Knows the New Mutants movie is probably never getting released. Not sure even Dark Phoenix will anymore. 

Chose Asuka has his fave woman ever. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I had to think about that question, but Asuka/Kana is just very big in my life. She's the reason I'm here, the reason I started watching weekly WWE again, and the only wrestler my sister is into. Asuka has brought my sister to live shows.

- Knows I know about The New Mutants movie. :sadbecky

- Thinks Apocalypse is overrated.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Wants to check other wrestling promotions other than WWE or NJPW.
- He could throw in some recommendations
- MORTAL KOMBAT FAN!!!*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Stardom, Impact, Lucha Underground, ROH, Sendai Girls

- Also digs...










- Claire Redfield is his girl.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- CLAIRE REDFIELD IS BOSS!!!
- Blaze from Streets of Rage is boss
- To let you know, I'm pissed off about Capcom that they rarely ever bring Claire Redfield and happy for Resident Evil 2 but that's only a FUCKING REMAKE!!!!*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

**

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1060094406508765185
* Should know that forever will be my go to reply whenever I am out for a long period of time

* Probably likes the improovement on my sig :grin2:*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Its for cloning multiple Peyton's
Has no problem in mad science
Likely screaming "They called me mad" right now


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wants a Peyton clone as well

* Probably knows that this photoshoot will be the end of me

* Probably not very impressed with the lates MCU trailers*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

MCU just bores me
I'd take a clone of Peyton
Give me one of Mandy and Scarlett as well


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- MCU bores him.

- Should know that it took about 7 years for me to appreciate them for what they are.

- May be shocked to learn that I was dreading the Doctor Strange movie.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*VIRUS

* Are Peyton, Mandy and Scarlett the hottest women in wrestling according to him?

* What comic book stuff does he watch, since he hates the Arrowverse, the Marvel stuff on Netflix has been canceled, don't seem to enjoy the MCU and I imagine he hates the DCEU?

* One of the oldest posters in this thread

PHANTOM

* Posted an Olivia Wilde gif :woo

* Probably missed me today :grin2:

* Didn't had much hopes for the Strange movie*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> *VIRUS
> 
> * Are Peyton, Mandy and Scarlett the hottest women in wrestling according to him?
> 
> ...


Yes
Titans, YJ 3 when is airs, older cartoons (some I missed when they aired the first time) 
Its not like I never liked MCU, I'm just bored because of burnout.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Posted Dream Weaver song to me in which I downloaded. 

Likes him some Kira Kosarin in which I don't blame him, she is an attracted woman. 

Celeb poster regular.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Was gone?

- Hmm.

- That explains the conspicuous lack of Peyton pics.

Slayer:

- Ninja'd me.

- One of two.

- Knows that Anya was pretty boss.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dr Strange. 

Goodnight all.

Wish I had this as a tot


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Gambit.

- Goodnight.

- Should know that I didn't need a kit to start fires as a child.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

One his favorite interest is Mad Magic. 

One of his favorite wrestlers is the legendary Jake The Snake Roberts.

One of his favorite musicians is Tom Waits.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Long-time wrestling fan

- Slays vampires for fun

- Fellow Charlynch fan :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Slayer:

- Definitely read my bio.

- Seems to be a fellow Jake fan.










- Frequents the celebs thread.

EF:

- Always with the ninja-ing.

- Wolverine fan. :goaway

- Enjoyed Mr. Holmes.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Started fires when he was younger
Which is concerning
Likes the Snake


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

**









*









*







*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Said nothing
Just snow flakes
Green Snowflakes


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Will probably find funny that green is not even my favourite color

* Didn't appreaciate the awesome gifs :side:

* I am just tired and lazy tonight*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

What gifs
where are they 
I see nothing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I see them.

- I think you will enjoy them.

- Knows that Crisis on Infinite Earths is supremely boss.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Poor Phantom probably was waiting for any of the regulars to reply :darryl

* Found my recent gifs for Virus appealing

* Most likely asleep at this moment*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Supports one half of the IIconics

- Supports one-fourth of The Undisputed Era

- Dislikes Dave Meltzer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I like Kyle as well, and Roddy is probably the best wrestler of the four, but he is a charisma vacuum. Bobby does nothing for me though :shrug

* I don't dislike Meltzer per se, I find him annooying at times though, since he thinks that he is always right. That being said, I can't wait to see him getting buried tonight :mark:


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1069812858593013760
* Knows that the thread is dead, apparently the regulars are busy or ran out of things to say about the same people*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1072133937122689029
-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1061569884876914688
-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044663889747726337


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good old Crapamura.

Hello Brother P. 

Good day xD


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- He's great as cats tho.

- Laughed at Asuka being my favorite. She made a wrestling fan out of my sister... :darryl

- Good... day?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Howdy Phantom. :anna

- Should know I missed him & his festive cheer. :mj2

- Should know I got myself an advent calendar, because adults are allowed to have fun too. I'm not following the days though, fuck that noise. :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Good morning Brother Wall

* Probably loved the new Peyton pics in his visitor Wall >

* Still on the Christmas spirit :lauren*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has an advent calendar, what ever that is
Festive
Has Anna in Santa hat as avatar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- Missed me... BUT HER AIM IS GETTING BETTER!!!










- Is in the advent calendar game for the chocolate.

- May or may not be receiving the gift of MEW in a few... :hmm

Virus:

- Ninja'd me.

- Changed his sig to... a person.

- Loves Transformers.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I got Roxxi on today's door of the advent calendar. 

I still wanna throw trees off a balcony. 

Good day


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

virus21 said:


> Has an advent calendar, what ever that is


What did I just read, Virus?

You haven't lived my child.










zrc:

- Knows I've woken the thread up with my presence. Thanks guys.










- Has got Mordy calling me Brother Wall now. What has happened these past couple of days. :beckylol

- Still not in the festive spirit. Correction: Will never be in the festive spirit. :mj2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Sister Wall.

- Should have a festive name.

- Like The Fourth Day of Christmas or something.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I have tinsel,

A calendar,

And lights.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*BROTHER WALL*



The Fourth Wall said:


> - Has got Mordy calling me Brother Wall now. What has happened these past couple of days. :beckylol


** Too many good Peyton pics may have messed up my brain :grin2:

* Should know that I wasn't on much yesterday, it was either civic duty or pay a fine again :lauren

* Thinks he is the reason the thread is alive again :nah2

PHANTOM

* Probably was waiting for a reply last night

* Probably happy that the thread is getting visitors

* Not happy about getting ninja'd though

ZRC

* Good morning brother Z

* Never answer me which current female wrestler he finds the most atractive :side:

* Knows that I will me upset if he doesn't include Peyton*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*Re: Name 3 things about the above poster-*

- Should know that I was not waiting.

- Always freaks out when this thread is "dead" for a few hours.

- Mary Jane or Gwen Stacy? I'm asking everyone now!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mary Jane
Wasn't waiting
But not waiting for what?????


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :goaway

- For people to post here.

-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows when the thread is dead, it just means we have to do boring human life stuff. :sadbecky

- Should know when he mentions Mary Jane. He thinks of Spiderman, I think of the film Friday with Craig & Smokey. :shrug






- Probably has seen Friday, I'd hope.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I've seen Friday. It's cute.

- How about this for non-geeks:

- Emma Stone or Kirsten Dunst?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Emma Stone

- She is groovy

- Loves :asuka . A lot.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Emma Stone IS groovy.

- She was delightful in La La Land... a film Phantom was in!!!!!!!!! :O

- Will join the Sabrina coven soon enough.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Picked Emma Stone over prime Kirsten Dunst.










- Should know they are both pretty groovy, either way. :cool2

- Loves Charlotte & Becky, together. A lot.










Phantom:

- Would be offended if I told him I found La La Land highly overrated. To be fair though, it isn't my kind of film really.

- Should know I'm way too used to saying groovy now, and it's starting to scare me.

- Should stop using contagious words.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- I will. Sooner or *later*

- Idolizes Doctor Strange

- Ships Cleange

EDIT

TFW

- Using words from Phantom's contagious vocabulary

- Will soon be brainwashed into thinking he's Anna Kendrick

- :anna :becky2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*THE FOURTH WALL

* Got phantom'd by the Phantom

* That rain scene with braless Kirsten :homer

* Wouldn't mind a similar scene with Anna :curry2

EMERALD

* Another Phantom

* Frequent poster

* Has kept sig/avi for a while now*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Are you dorks really picking Dunst?!?!?

-









- Should know that the Phantom was amazing as... guy at party you can't really see.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know Anna has some nice scenes in A Simple Favor.

https://giant.gfycat.com/MetallicPowerlessCrayfish.webm

- Knows what I've been doing with my free time. :side:

- Left me some lovely Peyton pics, and I got some MEW from Phantom too. roud


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Green isn't his favourite colour

- Still posts in green text 

-









EDIT

TFW

- Ninja

- Knows Phantom is The Rock of WF when it comes to charisma

- All he wants for Christmas is Anna Kendrick


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- So much ninja-ing.

- Should know that the Phantom has gotten a lot of folks to watch Sabrina and should use his Svengali-like powers to get people to do something important... like watch Phantom of the Paradise.

- Only sane person here. #TeamEmma

P.S. Called me the Rock of WF. roud


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Lauren and Emma approve.

- But MEW doesn't seem too thrilled. 

- I have offended Mighty MEW. :darryl


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Emma is cute and all, but she doesn't have braless scenes in the rain :grin2:

* Probably is thinking that I am a pervert again

* Although he probably have never stopped thinking that :hmmm*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows that except the first two, all the Harry Potter movies suck. 

- Books>>>>>Movies

- Likes Kairi Sane


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I didn't said that they sucked, as movies some are quite enjoyable but as book adaptations, they do suck, especially the Half Blood Prince, that movie could have been so much more :sadbecky

* Books are way better than the movies

* Liverpool fan I think*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Depends on the book/movie.

- I will always pick the Universal Frankenstein movies over the book.

- Knows that this is Mordy:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Appears in movies and music videos

- Likes the Jurassic Park movies

- Thinks Mordy is a pervert :lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordy is a pervert. 

And we are the losers club.

Brother Fire.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Apparently the general consensus is that I am a pervert :lauren

* Just online, in real life I am not, I actually know how to behave :lol

* Brother Z is his true self everywhere*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Indeed.

Good day Brother Perv.

But only online.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Brother Perv. :lol

- Will soon have everybody saying 'Brother' to each other. He's already converted Mordy. :O

- Unlike Mordy, he definitely doesn't behave in real life, especially when drunk. The little rascal.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Knows that we are the Losers' Club. Let's go punch clowns.






- Should know that I think of us as this:










- Knows that I am the Fairuza Balk of the group.

Anna:

- Ninja'd me.

- MEW COMING SOON!

- Digs that COD.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I was thinking of us like the Breakfast Club

* I am the nerdy guy

* Phantom is probably the weird chick :lol*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Im the nerdy one
and is anyone the criminal?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I am 100% Allison Reynolds.


- Should know that I do this IRL: 










- Knows I'm not going to sell out the way she did.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Probably isn't listening to John Denver's Country Roads right now. Why do I like this song so much. fpalm

- Really appreciated my Kira Kosarin post in the Celebs section the other day. 

- Here's some more Kira for you:










Phantom:

- Is the basket case of the group. I could buy that.

- Should know I'm not sure which one out of the Breakfast Club I'd actually be. None really suit me. I guess I have a bit of Bender since I hate my parents and I was usually the one with the no lunch at school. :lol

- Will now try to get me to watch The Time Machine from 1960 probably. :asuka


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Fourth Wall said:


> - Probably isn't listening to John Denver's Country Roads right now. Why do I like this song so much. fpalm
> 
> - Really appreciated my Kira Kosarin post in the Celebs section the other day.
> 
> - Here's some more Kira for you:


She needs to get more work
She would be better than the last Nick chick that went big
Which is not that hard


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loves this Kira kharacter.

- Knows that the Guy Pierce Time Machine is WOAT.

- Part of the Club.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I think Brother Z could be the criminal guy :lol

* Apparently has long hair

* Isn't a sell out...yet*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I have worn my hair like Allison's.

- Is the Princess... but a pervert. 

- We're like this:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't fancy any of the women in the E brother Perv. I watch them for what they were hired for and nothing else. 

Peyton is indeed pretty though. 

I don't perform criminal activities. Except blowjobs at train stations.

Brother Ghoul turtled me. 

But I still love you.

And so does Elvira.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* I AM THE NERDY GUY

* Brother Wall probably is the princess, he already is Anna :lol

* We still need an Emilio Estevez, but I don't think anyone here is into practicing sports or is popular, if there was someone like that he/she probably would not be a regular here :lmao

ZRC

* One of the few male women wrestling fans who is not into looks

* Made a compliment to Peyton :wtf

* Performs PDA apparently... or gets paid to do so :lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Mr. Fire will be the one. 

- He likes the sports.

-Really liked the rain scene in Raimi's Spider-Man.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I prefer the Deadpool and Spiderman rain scene. xD

Knows I actually go to a real breakfast club. 

Should know I spent the day at the mall. I heard Mariah Fairy 22 times and want to die.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Don't you forget about me
Don't don't don't
Don't you forget about me


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- I'm a princess.










- Probably makes sandwiches similar to Allison.










- Should know everyone with a penis liked that rain scene. Just keeping it real. :lauren

zrc:

- Too many regulars, too much ninja stuff going on.

- Probably not getting drunk tonight considering it's a Monday...or, is he?

- Goes to a real Breakfast Club. :wow


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

No alcohol tonight. It'll be tomorrow when Rachel drags me out for karaoke. 

Now knows I refuse to sing anything other than You Spin Me Round. 

And Don't go breaking my arse, when we're drunk enough.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- Should know that the best scene in any Spider-Man movie is...

-









- Digs that Amy Adams. :anna










zrc:

- Bah.

- Digs Dead or Alive.










- Will not be touching my Christmas tree.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I adore Dead or Alive. They released a collection of everything they recorded before Pete Burns died. Its my most prized possession. 

That and my entire X-Treme X-Men collection (including custom figures).

And my Kane mask.

And my signed Victoria picture. I had that pic since 2004. The shop owner kept asking if I wanted a Trish or Lita, I was adamant on a Victoria. Luckily they found one.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I dressed as Pete Burns for a Halloween party once.

- Everyone thought I was a pirate.

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I dressed as Pete for Halloween once too! 

Love me some siouxsie Sioux. 

Saw her on a TV show on YouTube recently. She was vicious as fuck!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Appreciates the dark majesty of Siouxsie Sioux.










- Probably thinks that this is the best version of Dear Prudence:










I do. Suck it up, Beatles fans.

- Should know that I tried to get my sister into Bull. She wasn't having it. :sadbecky

We still have Asuka...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Owns a Kane mask :mark:

* Owns some Victoria merch :bjpenn

* Doesn't own any IIconics stuff :bunk

PHANTOM

* Likes to dress up for Halloween

* Apparently thinks that the Beatles are a bit overrated

* His sister doesn't like Bull Nakano*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I own a Kane mask.

- And a Taker mask.

- And four Asuka masks. :asuka


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Difference is, mine was worn by Kane!

How's that for a mark!

I now also have every Nia Jax figure :lmao

Mord, I have a Peyton figure. *shrugs*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Owns a mask worn by Kane! :O

- I own a mask signed by Kane Hodder... does that count?

- Has a Peyton figure...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Owns an unofficial Peyton Royce figure

* Since they still haven't released any official Peyton figure :bunk. Fuck you Mattel

* IIconics fans have been asking for one since Billie does have an official solo figure

PHANTOM

* Also owns a Kane mask :mark:

* And aTaker mask :nice

* And 4 Asuka masks :lauren*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I've been waiting decades for an official Clea figure.

- You can wait.

- Not big on Christmas. :darryl


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I had a custom Sage made in 2008. She was only available in the heroclix. 

Has a mask signed by Kane Hodder. 

It doesn't count, but its still cool as shit.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Same deal with Clea. The only official Clea merch is a Heroclix figure and a 7-11 cup from the 1970s. :lauren

- Should know that I'm drinking out of that cup right now.

- Should know that I have one custom Clea... but it's not the same. :darryl


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know we should stop all saying 'Should know' so much. :beckylol

- Has bought some groovy presents for people for Christmas? I've bought some, but it's like the most generic & laziest things ever, and I'm sure my family will be equally as lazy. :sadbecky It's why I don't put any effort in to them anymore.

- Should know a good sign your family hates you in the UK is getting Lynx Africa sets for Christmas. I think it's called Axe or some shit in the US. And I just said should know, man I'm a hypocrite.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I'm not going to stop.

- Should know that I have picked up some sweet Christmas gifts for folks.

- Should know that the Phantom usually gets toys for Christmas. The Phantom is the world's oldest child.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know we all sound like Tyrion. :asuka
- Just less grouchy. :hayden3 We love him though.
- Should know there is nothing wrong with having fun as an adult. Who said toys were just for kids? :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I'm going to need 10 of these:










- Just in case something happens to the first 9.

- Loves time travel.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Like me throwing them off a balcony. 

I did get my gran something else for Christmas today. But that's me done with gift shopping.

I ended up spending £300 on videogames for myself again :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Spent the most on himself. :bjpenn

- Should know most of the money I make goes towards video games as well, it's bad. Then again, I do feel I get my money's worth compared to going to the Cinema or whatever.

- Really likes to throw things off balcony's.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Got MEW'd. :mark










- Knows that everyone loves MEW... except Tyrion. :goaway

- Enjoying Sabrina and would not throw my Pops off a balcony. roud


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has left some beautiful MEW on my visitor page.










- Should know Aubrey is waiting for him on his. :cool2

- Managed to convince me to watch Sabrina, and will no doubt try to work his magic and finally get me to watch Phantom of the Paradise.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that MEW is the only thing most of us agreed on here

* Well, that and the fact that Peyton is ridiculously hot :homer










* Should never play a mobile game called Summoners War, it's not worth your time and it makes me more angry than CoD makes you angry... yet I've been playing it for 4 years and counting. I am ashamed of myself :side:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is playing a mobile game that's not Marvel: Future Fight.

- Should play Marvel: Future Fight.

- It has Clea, Strange, both Wasps, AND Gwen Stacy as playable characters! :mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Posted a hot Peyton pic

Has played a game called Summoners War

Should know I never play mobile games


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was ninja'd.

- Is back.

- Doesn't play mobile games, missing out on some sweet Clea action.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I'm glad to see he's alive, and was starting to get worried.

- Just called Peyton hot. I'm glad he's coming to his senses.










- Should know I deactivated Twitter, as the bastards kept locking me out for 'automated behaviour' and demanding I give them my phone number to unlock it. Good to know they respect your privacy. Fuck that site.

Phantom:

- Phantom'd me. Probably because I spent too long looking for a gif of Peyton's boobs. God, I'm a perv.

- Plays mobile games. :goaway

- Should know PUBG Mobile is actually meant to be good though, runs better than the PC version. Which is quite hilarious.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Probably also believes that Raw deserves their low ratings because of the lack of effort they put in their product :trips8
- Is probably happy about Daniel Bryan being the highest rated current talent atm :bryan
- Will probably tune in with us in the chatbox to react during next year's rumble match 

Edit:

You gotta use the preview button to check the previous post so that you won't keep getting ninjaed, or just wait a few minutes if you see multiple names viewing this thread.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- Should know that I only play mobile games that have Clea.

- It's mobile games or LEGO games. :sadbecky

- Clea is not in a lot of things. :darryl

Jesus:

- Ninja'd me.

- Fellow :asuka fan.

- Knows that TLC match is going to be far out. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*BROTHER WALL

* Fellow perv :anna

* Should know that Nostalgia has always find the IIconics atractive, he just doesn't like them as wrestlers :lauren

* He likes her female wrestlers a lot less charismatic :grin2:

BROTHER DAMMIT

* Becky super fan

* Usually tries to find the positive side of every RAW/SD and makes a list about it

* In RAW those list are getting shorter

BROTHER PHANTOM

* I own an old tablet, so no advanced mobile games for me

* Still hoping for Clea merch

* Wants 10 Sabrina Funko Pops for Christmas*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was phantom'd. :dance

- Knows that Kairi is as groovy as can be. 

- Phantom out. :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- 'Phantom out' which means he'll probably be here for another hour before he finally leaves. :beckylol

-









- Uses :darryl as much as Mordy. I only use :mj2 or :sadbecky. The superior ones. :cool2



DammitChrist said:


> - Probably also believes that Raw deserves their low ratings because of the lack of effort they put in their product :trips8


RAW is dogshit. Glad to see it continues to tank in the ratings department. :cool2

Don't know how you keep up with it. I'm so much happier since I converted to just a solely PPV watcher. They do recap videos before matches anyways.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

He is this sites biggest Anna Kendrick supporter. 

Is in the Holiday spirit.

Is one of the best posters on here. :benson


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- :goaway. Nothing beats :darryl. That's one of the greatest moments in the history of The Simpsons!

- Is right. I don't wanna go. :darryl

- Does anyone want some Sally Hawkins pics before I go? :mark

Slayer:

- Ninja'd me.

- Loves the IIconics.

- Gets along with Lord Mordy. :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Wants me to get a festive name.

- Should know I like people being able to recognise me. :beckylol

- Should know a bit of Aubrey is better than Sally.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** As long as you keep Anna in your sig/avi EVERYONE will know is you :lol

* Doesn't play many mobile games

* Enjoys e-sports more than actual sports*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- Why not both?

- Should know that I think Sally is adorkable.

- She can't stop fixing her hair. I don't know why, but I think that's charming.










Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Peyton, yo. :anna

- Goodbye forever.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- "Phantom out" :asuka

- Is it as good as Anna fixing her hair?










- Really doesn't want to leave us. Aww.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't call me she like half the posters in here seem to do

I'm not surprised about Twitter being shitty to you. I've never liked the platform :shrug

And I wouldn't be on it if it wasn't for one girl trapping me





Mordecay said:


> *
> * He likes her female wrestlers
> *


:lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows Twitter sucks balls. He did try to warn me beforehand, but it's took me a while to realize. :side: These past couple of weeks have been hell with my account being constantly locked and having to contact Twitter support several times to get it unlocked. I've had enough of it, and their stupid 'automated' systems. I refuse to give them my phone number. Think it's pretty fucked how that works. Especially when their Privacy part states you don't need to give it. :hmm

- Knows I'm wasting time ranting about Twitter on here, because nobody important is going to read it. But I enjoy venting. :aryep

- Knows Mordy gets his he and her mixed up way too much. Too much talking about Peyton me thinks. OBSESSED.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Have I ever denied my obsession? I am not Nostalgia :lol

* Very protective about Back to the Future 2

* Probably has read the Harry Potter books*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Recently updated his signature. 

Is a really cool and sweet person once you get to know him. :lol

Iconics Galore! :benson*_


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Trying to imply Mordy isn't a sweet person to begin with.










- Always posts funny reaction gifs when he gets tagged in the Celebs section. :lol

- Loves a bit of the Camilla Mendes.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows I've admitted my ''obsession'' so Mordy should stop bringing it up

Prehaps his Twitter issue comes from using it on different devices and from different locations frequently. That's all I can think of and I've never had this issue. :shrug 

Was not having Facebook drama with a girl he deleted earlier :side:


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

^^ 
Ninja'd me for the third time in 6 years. :no:

Loves AC/DC. 

A great person with a good sense of humor. 


@The Fourth Wall ; 
Could you blame about the Camilia Mendes comment. She's very attractive and talented. aige

Loves Pitch Perfect movies like I do and only one reason why. :fact

Lives in a place where I want to live in. Still call him lucky.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Facebook drama. :goaway Sounds spicy, though.

- Should know I don't really use it from many locations. My account apparently looked like a "bot" because I was tweeting several times in quick succession & retweeting and liking tweets that was deemed too fast. Which is stupid. I literally couldn't use the site normally without getting locked out, it was beyond dumb. 

- Should know he doesn't have this issue because he probably doesn't tweet really quickly, or retweet a lot of things rapidly.

B:

- Wants to live in the UK, for some reason. It's miserable & always raining. :lol

- Should know I've been watching Riverdale Season 3, and it's really weird so far. I'm not sure what is even going on anymore. hno

- Should watch Sabrina on Netflix if he hasn't already, has a Riverdale type vibe to it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Slayer:

- Sonya Deville fan.

- Needs to set up a playdate with Nostalgia.

- Shipped Xander and GOAT Anya.

Anna:

- I'm back for 30 mins.

- Knows that Anna doesn't look like a mad genius when she fixes her hair.

- Observe:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'd rather have a playdate with











Probably thinks I've posted every possible DJ photo on the forum at some point


Should know that is not true 



The Fourth Wall said:


> - Should know he doesn't have this issue because he probably doesn't tweet really quickly, or retweet a lot of things rapidly.


No and it makes me wonder what are you doing on there. :lol Given how fast you type though I'm not surprised.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has posted every single DJ pic possible

* Probably has asked her for some via DM :grin2:

* He would keep those for himself*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- I never said that.

- I know you have as many DJ pics as I have Sally Hawkins pics.

-









Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Loves Peyton.

- Here's Sally instead:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Would brush me aside to have a date with DJ instead. That's okay, I understand. :sadbecky I'll always be the second choice.

- Should know I'm not doing anything out of the ordinary. :side: I just have a habit of retweeting a lot of things, and I guess it looks like a bot in their systems. I'm over that site anyways, never get any responses from anyone and it's boring as fuck. Don't really care about losing the followers because I didn't talk to like 90% of them.

- Probably going to bed soon, it's past 11pm. Bedtime Nostalgia. :cool2

PHANTOM'D.

- Liked the Aubrey visitor message I gave him. :cool2

- Should know I reckon Aubrey would be a freak in the sheets. 










- Knows I'm a bit too horny at times. :side: I make this thread weird.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I just use Twitter because of Peyton and the occasional like I get from her, even though those are getting harder to get each passing day :sadbecky

* Love you brother Wall, but I would totally kick you aside for a date with a hot girl, and I would break our friendship for a date with Peyton :beckylol

* You probably would do the same for a date with Anna :lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No one wants to date Phantom. :darryl

- Except his GF. :asuka

- Sally Hawkins is super cute. Dig.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

-









- Never learned:










- Knows I'd run off in to the sunset, and forget about this place if Anna ever accepted a date. The chances of that happening are 0% though, so I'm afraid you guys are stuck with me.

Phantom:

- Has a GF, so is in that 1% of the Forum population that is normal. Well done.

- I bet his GF is groovy, and has a wacky personality like him.

- Should give us some dating advice.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is always horny

* Probably from hearing his hot neighbour having sex all the time :beckylol

* You are a nice guy and, according to you, you have a sensual voice :lmao, so your chances may be 0.1% :lol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I don't save pics, I'm not like you Mordy

Should know I haven't asked her for any pics via DM, I've only been very respectful and helpful in messages to her. Which is naturally my personality. :cool2

Would be shocked to know I haven't actually responded to her last DM but it wasn't important anyway. For now I'd rather only keep contact occasional and I feel if I talked with her regularly I would end up saying something dumb/weird. :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- "Normal."

- We have a Morticia and Gomez thing going on.

- We are going to watch Asuka eat a pin tonight. :asuka :anna :darryl










NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Doesn't save pics.

- Have lovely visions of DJ. Phantom out.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows I should not be thinking about this before bed

Probably would ditch his girlfriend for Asuka

Most certainly would for Kairi


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> ** You are a nice guy and, according to you, you have a sensual voice :lmao, so your chances may be 0.1% :lol*


I know you guys don't believe me, but my voice is pretty sensual. Unfortunately my face doesn't match. You need to get a PS4, and I'll make you swoon over the mic. 










Too bad there's not many gamer girls on COD. :side: If they are, they are in hiding.

Phantom:

- Might be leaving for real this time. :hmm

- Doesn't appreciate being called normal. Hey, you have a GF, you're doing better than most, champ. 

- Still suffers through RAW? You poor soul.

Nostalgia:

- Knows getting ninja'd is annoying. :side:

- Knows I'm glad Cafu didn't find my twitter account. So creepy. :lol

- Is up later than normal. :wow Then again, I guess it's anytime around 11pm he usually goes. No later than midnight. I'll be up until 2am again, and then wake up for work really early. Standard.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nah. I would never leave her for anyone.

- Not typing this because she's over my shoulder. Nope.

- Goodbye for real.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- His GF is definitely over his shoulder.










- She's probably telling him to "get off that stupid wrestling site" :beckylol 

- Is very bad at saying goodbye. :fact


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Also watches Riverdale and is kind of confused about season 3 in which I totally understand what they are going for. 

Told me to watch Sabrina on Netflix in which I already watched it. Good show so far. 

Can't wait for Annamas.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Makes people swoon over the mic. Whatever that means. :lauren

Most likely telling porkies about his sensual voice and has one of those rough northern accents 

Should know I also don't know why I am still up




Ninja'd me

Has actually watched Sabrina

So is automatically more liked by Phantom


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably has drank too many energy drinks today :shrug

* Has been posting here less than usual, I guess for the lack of laptop

* Doesn't want to screw up his relationship with DJ by looking as obsessive as he does here :beckylol*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

He also supports greatness in Okada. kada

His favorite color is probably green since he has that color in his signature.

Has a very attractive woman on his profile.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> Makes people swoon over the mic. Whatever that means. :lauren
> 
> Most likely telling porkies about his sensual voice and has one of those rough northern accents


You're doubting me now. But you'd probably turn gay after hearing it. :armfold

Although, it'd probably work on the Americans better. :side:

We're not all ROUGH you know. Been watching too much Jeremy Kyle, lad.

B:

- Should know the only time I watched an Okada match is that Wrestle Kingdom that Jericho competed in. 

- Would probably be down for a WWE vs. NJPW crossover PPV. Even though it'll never happen, because of :vince

- Surprised he hasn't got Camilla Mendes in his avatar yet. I guess Benson is still his GOAT though.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has not watched the GOAT matches of the GOAT title reign of GOATkada :goaway

* Thinks he would turn Nostalgia gay just by the sound of his voice. Well, he likes DJ, so... :grin2:

* Thinks his voice would work better on americans*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

^^^
Ninja'd me. 

Probably has Peyton Royce as the Woman's Champion on WWE games. 

Marked out when Iconics got called up to the main roster earlier this year. 


@The Fourth Wall ;
Surprised that I haven't had Camila Mendes on my avatar but just looking for a gif that stands out. :benson

Knows the greatness in Ashley Benson. :benson1

Keeps on giving me many great ideas in my head. :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know there's so many good Camilla gifs. :banderas










- Should know I have to go to bed, as I have work in the morning. :mj2 I probably won't get to sleep for another hour though, knowing me. :lol

- Goodnight peeps.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Inspired me to change my avatar. :benson 

Is also in the Ravenswood town's people. :fact

Has a nice personality. :tucky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Becky is no longer in his avatar :sadbecky

- WF's biggest Ashley Benson fan

- Loved HBK vs Taker at WM 25 & WM 26


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- He likes his emeralds colored blue
- Likes Eiffel 65's song
- Would love seeing Becky fighting Ronda Roussey at Wrestlemania 35*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wrestling fan for 23 years

* Found better things to do

* Like spend time in this part of the forum*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Brother Perv. 

Writes in green. 

I really shouldn't be vacuuming at 7am :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loves that Drac.

- Batty for vampires.

- Would not throw Dracula off a balcony.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I would let a vampire devour me. 

Morning Brother Ghoul. 

I'm sure Brother Wall, Brother Fire, Brother Perv, Brother Virus, Brother Nossy will be around soon.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know that RAW absolutely sucked. Get Corbin off TV he's awful. 

Should know I've given up on Elias at this point. 

Doesn't get ribbed as much as I do. :side:



The Fourth Wall said:


> You're doubting me now. But you'd probably turn gay after hearing it. :armfold





Mordecay said:


> *
> * Thinks he would turn Nostalgia gay just by the sound of his voice. Well, he likes DJ, so... :grin2:
> *


fpalm


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They're like ribs, they cling to you. 

Hey Brother Noss.

Anymore tweets from the DJ?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- has no signature
- joined 7 years ago
- regular of the thread


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Plays Fifa.

Is possibly Mysterion. 

Used to be called King Kenny.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Good Morning brother Z

* About to close the women rankings thingy

* Is starting to call me brother Perv :side:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Rankings are open till tomorrow *shrugs*

I'm interested where everyone but Becky placed. 

Those awards points will give some a major boost.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I am not all that interested, since I know that Peyton is gonna drop a lot :darryl

* Too little of a push, too much competition

* Hopefully 2019 is her year, but highly unlikely :fuckthis*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I was spreading rep so you got one

And I needed to prove a point in said rep :cool2

Is more of a perv than me


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Send me a rep of DJ in a bathing suit to proove a point

* She does look good in it

* I suppose that it still makes you gay if hers is bigger than yours :shrug*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

''Bathing suit'' :lmao

No it doesn't but I'm not interested anyway so you can stop going on about it :shrug 

Maybe you're secretly more interested than me :hmm:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nostalgia said:


> Maybe you're secretly more interested than me :hmm:


** :nah2 Like you've said, I am more obssesed about my favourite than you with yours, so I don't have the time or the energy to obsess with somebody else

* Probably has fapped to that pic he sent me as rep

* Thought RAW was pretty bad last night. It was, but it was better than the previous 2 weeks imo... and Alexa was looking done*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is correct :lmao

There are many people that look hot in business attire, but for whatever reason Alexa Bliss is not one of them. :shrug She looks better in regular clothes and with her hair down. I never rated her looks much to begin with anyway. The only thing I like about Alexa is she's one of the only women in the company who can cut a good promo and she's charismatic. Her looks are definitely overrated by people.

Must be sick of the Ember Moon vs Tamina/Nia matches


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Alexa is indeed overrated by her looks. At least for me I always liked women who have longer legs, so 5'1" Alexa is not on the top of my list, but she does have a nice booty and one of the prettiest faces on the company.

* I am not tired of the Ember vs Tamina/Nia matches since I don't watch them :shrug, I am always doing something else while those matches are on, like checking Twitter or the forum. Last night I was looking for Alexa pics/gifs while the match was on :lol

* Probably is gonna get drunk in Christmas since he hates the day so much. I am not a big fan of it, but we do have an awesome dinner almost every year and I get along with the 3 relatives I am gonna spend that day (my aunt, her daughter and my brother), so there is that

BONUS: Should check the IIconic segment from the E&C show that aired last night. I posted it in the Peyton fan thread :grin2:*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I can't tell when he's joking or legitimately annoyed. If I annoyed you with that post last night, I'm sorry. I was just kidding around. You need to stop giving me the fpalm It makes me feel bad. :sadbecky 

- Probably isn't blasting Christmas Music right now without a care in the world. I hope my neighbours hear it, I hear enough of their sexy time. :side: Time for a bit of payback.

- Knows Sonya looks much better with less make-up and her hair down as well. She really piles on the makeup when she's on TV, but she's naturally stunning.

Mordy:

- Thinks Alexa is overrated in the looks department. I think she's knock-out beautiful to be honest. She's certainly not the hottest woman I've ever seen, but she's pretty damn attractive with a great body. Plus, I quite like petite women being a small guy myself. Some of my exes were taller than me and it was weird. 

- Also annoyed Nostalgia with his posts, I think we should stop ribbing him. I feel bad.

- Probably suffered through another shitty RAW last night. So glad I don't watch. It's the Corbin show at the minute right? Sheesh. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks we should stop ribbing Nostalgia :nah2

* Likes Alexa Bliss. Like I've said, she is gorgeous, but not as hot as a lot of people think claim she is imo, unlike Peyton, Peyton is as hot as people say she is and more :grin2:

* Living the Christmas spirit as its fullest :lauren*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ribs glorious ribs. 

Brother Perv.

Leave Brother Nossy alone to play with his thing of which we can.not speak till new year.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know they're both hot as hell. Alexa is drop dead gorgeous to me. Although, I'm not as crazy about her as some of her crazy fans are. :lol 










:damn

- Wants to annoy Nostalgia even more. :sadbecky

- Should know he's :lauren about Christmas now, but he'll be happy when he gets a ton of hot Peyton pics on his visitor page on Christmas Eve. :cool2

Brother zrc:

- Is responsible for the ribbing in this thread. I blame you zrc!

- Has just got me to say brother, and I've just now realized it. hno

- Is a very sneaky ninja turtle.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Got turtled.

Knows I won't be sending Brother Perv, no Peyton. What's the point when he has every pic already?

I will throw your tree off a balcony Brother Wall.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW

- Will be posting Peyton pics on Mordy's visitor wall on Christmas Eve

- Finds Alexa gorgeous

- Back to the Future is one of his favourite movies

EDIT

zrc

- Turtled me

- Really, really wants to throw trees off balconies

- Has a funny nickname for Mordy


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

replied before I could

still watches wwe

has a lot of green rep, like me


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Doesn't post in this thread much.

- Doesn't watch WWE anymore, I'm guessing. :bjpenn

- Probably missed his rep when it was briefly removed from the site.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

How dare you say its my fault Brother Wall.

For that I'll throw you over a balcony, then your tree. :lmao

Needs to post his ten favourite females, before tomorrow or I'll disown you forever.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I couldn't even think of ten favourite females in current WWE. That is not possible. :lol Hell, I probably would find it hard to think of 10 favourite males. There's so many talents I'm indifferent to these days.

- Will disown me, as I probably won't be posting much later today or tomorrow. :sadbecky That's okay, I'm used to being disowned. 

- Should know he's the king of ribbing people, it's hard not to give him the credit. :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that there isn't a Peyton pic around here that I haven't seen before :lol. I still appreciate the reps/posts in my visitor wall though

* Should know that I probably have over 10k Peyton pics in my Imgur account :lol. The biggest Peyton fansite that I know of has over 270k, so I don't feel too bad about it :lmao

* They are organized by live events, tv tapings, social media and photoshoots, so between those I have over 70 different albums. Also I have a Favourites album, with the pics I like the most, that one has over 1.2k pics and counting :lol

BONUS: If he doesn't know who to vote for he should just copy/paste this

1. Peyton
2. Cathy Kelley
3. Billie Kay
4, Kairi Sane
5. Paige

Done, he should be thankful I did the job for him :grin2:
*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has over 10k Peyton pics. :wtf

- Has probably fapped to all 10k. Your right arm must be huge. :beckylol

- Should know I only have like 10 Anna pics on my PC. And those are just my past avi/sigs that I have saved, if I ever feel like using them again.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I don't get annoyed at anything on here, I'm always joking around

Should know the facepalm response was mainly at Mordy's comment, not yours

Should know that sometimes I just have to fpalm at how much I get mentioned in here because it's always for odd reasons and it's always when I'm offline


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should be flattered that he's always at the tip of everyone's tongue. :cool2

- Loves to :lauren and fpalm us.

- Knows some weird stuff gets said in this thread at times, and some weird mentions. But it's all in good fun. We're all a bit weird at the end of the day. Might be regretting saying he likes the attention before, as he's getting mentioned too much now. :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that it's okay to be weird. The freaks shall inherit the earth. 

- Prefers Aubrey to Academy Award nominee Sally Hawkins.

- Should know that I don't hate Prison Break.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

4th:

*- Anna Kendrick leading his party
- He won't be alone in Christmas 
- Wearing a Santa hat*

Phantom:

*- Damn it!!! Ninja'd!!
- Should listen to Lovebites... a great all-female metal band
- Asking Santa for stuff*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was ninja'd.

- In a love-hate relationship with wrestling.

- Will be happy to know that last night's audience booed the heck out of Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Also in a love-hate relationship with wrestling.........or just Asuka's booking

Probably doesn't save any of his avatars because he's had so many in the past 

Should know I did and had about the same number saved as Fourth Wall, but then I ruined my laptop. So now I only have one saved but its no loss because I was never going to use my Bella avatars again or other older avatars. :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Puts more thought into his avatars than I do.

- I'm in a love-hate relationship with WWE, not wrestling. Wrestling is funkadelic.

- Sending love letters to his beloved DJ.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Well it wasn't long until someone started again. :lauren

Should know I've never done that


Nor would I send one to anyone in general


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Protests too much.

- But I suppose I will drop it.

- Should know that my audience was not into the IIconics...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Doesn't hate Prison Break. roud

- Knows I don't hate Sabrina. roud

- It's a Miracle on 34th Street. :wow


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know no one is really into the IIconics. Only odd people from Peru. :shrug

Should know I've never been to a WWE event ever. Every time they come to England it's always in places far from where I live. 

Though I may consider it if they ever came to Norwich. Make it happen Paige, you're from Norwich. :side:



Ninja'd me 

Knows I'm ribbing Mordy while he's offline because he always does it to me

Hates Twitter violating his privacy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The weird cat with the Anna Kendrick thing:



- Merry Annamas. :anna

- Should know that Becky got some love at the show... and she wasn't even there.

- Still looking for Mrs. Fourth Wall. She's out there.



The odd duck who drinks too many energy drinks:


- Ninja'd me.

- Should know that Babyface Miz was extremely over. :miz

-#BringWWEtoNorwich


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know The Man always gets chants, even when she's not around. :becky2 Much like the Phantom's presence is always felt. :anna

- Sounds like he went to some WWE show. I hope you had fun.

- Putting Aubrey under the dirt to put over Sally Hawkins instead. Fake fan!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has confidence issues so maybe he could win over a woman with his ''sensual'' voice :lol 

Is a short guy and that makes me feel better about my own average height :cool2

Probably would not want to date a girl with any unique fetishes because he's too scared to watch videos of different fetishes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna or Not Anna:


- Knows I am treacherous. roud

- Should know that the GF was really into the Asuka-Charlotte match.

- Seems to be a fan of Ol' Blue Eyes.


Wrestling Forum's #1 Sonya Deville:



- Ninja'd me.

- Thinks Benedict Cumberbatch can GTFO.

- Catching 'em all.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Keeps getting Ninja'd by me

May be a fan of some British food and drink :hmm:

With how much you talk about Asuka I'm not surprised the gf was into the match :side:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Why do you guys find the word sensual so damn funny? Stop it. :side:

- Thinks there is a Mrs. Fourth Wall out there. I hope you're right. :sadbecky

- Should know when Asuka is wrestling, everyone is into it. :asuka

- Should know I need to leave now, and I won't talk to any of you guys until Thursday most likely.










Nostalgia:

- Is really good at being a ninja today.

- Should know I just need to get one more DJ mention in before I leave. :cool2

- TFW out. :anna


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Will vanish
But shall return
2 day from now


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall is Wrestling Forum's Barry White. 

- Has an avatar of... a human.

- In the Perv Club with Mordy.

- Not into G.I. Joe.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Went to Ontario house show last night

* Didn't took IIconic pics :side:

* Should tell me more about the reaction to the IIconics, did people booed them or they just didn't care? I know they did a dance off and both got squashed by Lana in singles matches fpalm*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- They definitely received some boos and jeers. The gentleman next to me let out a hearty "You both suck" when they came out. Peyton got a "What?!" chant during her speech.

- Lana was ridiculously over. :lauren

- Should know that the Phantom cheered the IIconics... but the GF is a traitor. :darryl


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Gave me a She-Ra rep
For a Sabrina drawing
Is talking about WWE stuff or something


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I was already going to give you some She-Ra.

- That just seemed like the right time.

- Not here for WWE chat.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Has an Addams Family Christmas quote in his sig.

Has almost been here a year.

Will break his television tonight after Asuka beats Charlotte, thus sealing her doom at TLC.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Returned to the thread
Out of nowhere
Still has video for a sig


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion:


- Hello. :anna

- Should know that I'm expecting interference and no contest, but he can rub it in my face if I'm wrong.

- Digs Red Dead Redemption 2.


The Ninja:


- Ninja'd me. :goaway

- Does not enjoy any of the women in the Arrowverse.

- Does think Donna Troy is pretty groovy. I used to have a boss statue of her.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I imagine they get What? chants every now and then. At least they got a reaction :shrug. Lana being over fpalm

* Probably wasn't happy to see Charlotte beating Asuka live

* Tell me everything that happened with the IIconics: How long was the match, the reaction to it, just EVERYTHING*












The Fourth Wall said:


> - Has probably fapped to all 10k. Your right arm must be huge. :beckylol


*:nah2, most pics are screencaps or very blurry house show pics. However, I have to most of the 1.2k pics in the Favourites album >*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Digs Red Dead Redemption 2.


A little bit. I've also been ragging on the games problems hugely. I was stoked when God of War beat it for Game Of The Year.

Should know that God of War is the best game of the year, not Red Dead Redemption 2. Although, I had the most fun with Spider-Man...

Should know I'm about to continue my watch of Bryan Alvarez's least favourite movie of all time, Michael Mann's 1995 crime drama *HEAT*.

Would not be able to beat me in a game of movie trivia.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Charlotte vs. Asuka was a damn good match and the true main event. Asuka looked like a champ. Very even.

- The match between Peyton and Lana was about five minutes, the Billie match was about 30 seconds. 

- Should know that I did get some pics. I might post 'em later.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*TYRION

* Really into video games

* Still listening to Alvarez's podcasts

* Is never happy with Asuka's booking

PHANTOM

* Phantom'd me

* Has some pics

* His GF isn't an IIconics fan :sadbecky*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thinks I actually have reason to be happy with Asuka's booking. 

Is always happy with Asuka's booking, because he's lucky to not be cursed being a part of her fandom.

Is cursed to be a part of a much smaller fandom.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> A little bit. I've also been ragging on the games problems hugely. I was stoked when God of War beat it for Game Of The Year.
> 
> Should know that God of War is the best game of the year, not Red Dead Redemption 2. Although, I had the most fun with Spider-Man...
> 
> ...



- You sure about that last one? I've been around movies for most of my life, worked at a video store for many years, have worked in the film industry, have been friends with the people behind some of the most popular films of all time, have attended Q&As with the titans of cinema, and I watch films that you wouldn't even bother with! I did what you're doing before I got here! 

- God of War was pretty damn great. Dig Spider-Man.

- Loves Tarantino.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Just cut a great promo in the above post

- :miz would be proud

- Horror is his favourite genre


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Awesome. :miz

- Should know that Babyface Miz was extremely over last night.

- Charlynch for life.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - You sure about that last one? I've been around movies for most of my life, worked at a video store for many years, have worked in the film industry, have been friends with the people behind some of the most popular films of all time, have attended Q&As with the titans of cinema, and I watch films that you wouldn't even bother with! I did what you're doing before I got here!


No, you would crush me. You've seen every movie ever made. I was talking about the leader and sole member of the Peyton fan club.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, you would crush me. You've seen every movie ever made. I was talking about the leader and sole member of the Peyton fan club.


- Should know that I missed doing that. Always an honor, sir. :anna

- Enjoy Heat.

- Should know that I recently bought a Doctor Fate comic. Thought of you.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I am enjoying Heat, although it's hard to watch. Perhaps because the film is 3 hours long. It's all good, but I'm progressing through it slowly. 

Thought of me when he bought a Doctor Fate comic. 

Uses gifs.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I can see that. Heat is a long sit.

- Is no longer a regular here... but still championing Asuka in the other sections. :asuka

- Should know that I wish I had his passion.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*TYRION

* Is right about me being the leader of WF's Peyton Fan Club

* Is wrong about me being the only fan. I can testify there are at least 2 more here, one who posts in this section. Besides, Phantom has seen 2 people wearing Iiconics t-shirts irl, so there are at least 5 IIconics fans, not counting Peyton's and Billie's friends and family :grin2: 

* Wishes Asuka was the one getting the Becky push

PHANTOM

* Phantom'd me again :darryl

* Was the first one to call me a perv/creep here

* Cheered for the IIconics, probably because he likes me and not because he likes the IIconics roud*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is late... 

- Wants Peyton to be the recipient of a Hulk Hogan push.

- Has curly hair. Ditto.

Damn right about that second one. roud


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Join Date: Jan 2018
Location: The catacombs beneath Staples Center
Favourite(s): Asuka, L. Chaney, V. Price, S. Strange, Clea, MEW



PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Should know that I wish I had his passion.


Believe me, you don't. I wish I didn't care. Nothing good comes out of caring, it just leads to unneeded stress. 



> * Wishes Asuka was the one getting the Becky push


The Becky push is too small for a talent of her stature. I'd rather she be getting the Ronda Rousey push. She should be positioned as the companys biggest mega star, never takes a loss, on all the posters, hyped by the announcers as the top star, etc.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is happy that his friend Tyrion is back :woo

* Used to have a Donna Troy statue

* I don't want to see Peyton getting a Hogan push, because she would be badly exposed. I just don't want to see her lose every damn match and being made a comedy jobber, although it seems like it's too late for that :vincecry

TYRION

* Now he is the want phantoming me :eyeroll

* Posting whatever at this point

* Wants Asuka to have the Ronda push*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doesn't want Peyton to be a comedy jobber
Should remember that she's in WWE
Its going to happen


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh, I know that stress. It just doesn't come from wrestling.

You had to type MEW. I'm so sorry.

Mordy:

- Was phantom'd.

- Wants Peyton at the level of Honky Tonk Man?

- Didn't hate Sabrina. :mark

Virus:

- Phantom'd the Phantom.

- Knows that Skeletor was extremely groovy.

- Ditto for Starscream.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Was there anyone in yesterday's house show that didn't get much of a reaction? Just to know that my girls are not the least over people on the SD roster :darryl

* I just want NXT Peyton back, with her 50/50 booking :shrug

* Should know that I am 10 episodes in in my rewatching of House, my god that show doesn't age*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Probably the Colóns. Guy next to me liked 'em tho. 

- Shelton Benjamin was pretty over.

- Miz was probably the most over, most popular match was Asuka vs. Charlotte. Got a "This is awesome" chant.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Cheered for :miz

- Cheered even louder for :asuka

- Sat next to a fan of The Colons


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The colons? What did they do to cheer, fart?

Brother Fire. 

One of the brothers I won't disown tomorrow.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm getting disowned. :darryl

- Not sure. He just really liked 'em...

- Should know that I booed Charlotte. Sorry, EF.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Its OK, I booed Asuka last year. 

You voted, so you're not getting disowned. 

Will be happy if Kairi is in the top 5. Don't hold out much hope for the other japs.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- All is forgiven, Phantom

-









- Movie maniac

EDIT

zrc

- Ninja turtle

- Will be revealing the rankings soon :mark

- In the mood for disowning some people


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Can disown people apparently
Booed Asuka last year
Someone might take offense to that

EF:
Ninjaman
Only wrote 2 things
And spaced them out for some reason


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

None of you are invited to my wedding.

Brother Brother:

- Is Asuka out of the top 5? No spoilers?

- I'm not getting disowned! Praise Clea! :yay

- Booed Asuka. That seems right.


The Ninja Directly Above Me:

- Ninja'd me.

- Fellow toku fan.

- Probably has a decent collection of Transformers.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Virus

- Image loaded a bit late for him

- Loves Kira Kosarin

- Has a new sig

EDIT

Phantom

- Ninja

- Probably liked Home Alone more than Home Alone 2

- Likes Emma Stone :thumbsup


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> None of you are invited to my wedding.
> 
> Brother Brother:
> 
> ...


Let's just say the awards points added might knock some peeps up or down quite a bit.


emerald-fire said:


> Virus
> 
> - Image loaded a bit late for him
> 
> ...


Got turtled.

Brother Fire.

Knows I won't disown.anyone in here really. I just want Brother Wall to freaking vote. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

EF:

- Phantom'd, yo.

- Knows that Emma Stone is funky fresh.










- I'm going to take that as a vote for Gwen over Mary Jane. It's extremely cheap and completely unfair, but nobody here is taking my side! I'm desperate! #TeamGwen











zrc:

- Phantom'd the Phantom, yo.

- Phantom no like. Bad medicine.

- Is on #TeamOnlytheXMenMatter.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Emma and Bryce played Gwen

- That automatically makes Gwen>Mary Jane in my book :shrug

- #TeamGwen


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Saucy about lack of Gwen Stacy love
It seems to be a big thing with him
Given what Marvel did with all Spidey's other love interests, he should be glad she hasn't been featured

EF:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Marvel is on an active campaign for the death of love.

- That's the only way to explain what they did to Strange and Clea.

- Is on #TeamMJ.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has told me that the only people less over than my girls are the freaking Colons, I am so depressed right now :sadbecky

* In the comics, the few I read at least, Gwen>Mary Jane

* In the movies Mary Jane>Gwen, mostly because the Amazing Spiderman movies sucked*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that they did get some heel heat...

- Should know that Gwen Stone was the best thing about her film franchise. She was charming. It's everything else that was dreadful.

- REALLY, REALLY liked that rain scene.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that the rain scene in Spiderman turned a sweet, innocent 11 year old boy into a man > 

* Trying to cheer me up after hearing the IIconics reaction last night, not working and it's not his fault

* It's to be expected that they get the reaction they get when they are sent out there to do stuff like this










fpalmfpalmfpalm *


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yeah... that was... yeah...

- The dance-off was... 



> yeah...


- Should know that Daniel Bryan got some insanely good heel heat. I'm not used to Heel Bryan and Babyface Miz...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Thread dead

Brother Ghoul.

I listened to Peak a Boo earlier.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm glad you're back, but I need to do stupid human stuff in a few. :goaway

- Is like:










- Judged me for saying Asuka is the GOAT female wrestler, hates facts. :thelist


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has an endless supply of Aubrey Plaza gifs

* Hates doing human stuff

* Not as much as he hated that dance off last night fpalm*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- GF during Asuka vs. Charlotte:










- GF during dance-off:










- Gwen Stacy forever, chumps!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows the IIconics are in their element dancing around like fools

Should know a face Miz is :goaway

Does the gf have any wrestler crushes or is the Phantom simply too irresistible? :hmm:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Elias. Elias is her man.

- Knows that Phantom is the sexiest creature beneath Staples Center.:fact










- Is more energy drink than man.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** His gf wants to want walk with Elias

* His gf doesn't think that the future is IIconic :darryl

* Tries his hardest to not make fun of the IIconics despite the awful stuff they are asked to do, what a lovely guy*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It's so hard! They're such easy targets! :darryl

- Hates jokey Thor... THOR real. 

Thank you!

- Now knows that Kiernan Shipka is a treasure.










Sabrina standing in front of GOAT monster movie posters is my jam.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likely fine with the GF choice of guy 

Would probably roll his eyes if she loved someone like Randy Orton 

Should know I was bored on Sonya's Instagram earlier and I found an old pic of her and Peyton from like two years ago, but I'm too lazy to go back and find it for Mordy. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Wants to make fun of the IIconics like everyone else :mj2

* Can't blame him

* Even Peyton seems to be tired of all the bullshit she is asked to do


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1072517461357051905
NOSTALGIA

* Makes fun of the IIconics

* He doesn't get a pass for that

* Wishes that the Mandy push was for Sonya instead*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I want to make fun of everyone who is not Asuka or Clea.

- Knows that Peyton is dangerously close to being a Disney Princess with that tweet.

-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Doctor Strange 2: The Legend of Curly's Gold is officially happening! :mark

- Knows that there's a good chance that Clea will be in it! :mark










- Found some fan art of Claire Foy as Clea! Someone else wants that! :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Phantom doing 3 things about... the Phantom

* Posting some IIconic Fan Art

* Thinks Peyton is close to become a Disney princess with her recent tweets. Well, she already is a queen for me :shrug*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loves his Queen.

- Tolerates her sidekick.

- I know he doesn't care, BUT I'M PROBABLY GETTING CLEA. NOTHING ELSE MATTERS.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I just don't tolerate the sidekick, I like her sidekick

* Peyton should play Clea so the Phantom can like her

* The Phantom probably has thought in 100 different options to play Clea and neither is Peyton*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Or would I dislike Clea? :hmm

- Did not correct "sidekick"...

- Peyton is in the top 500.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks that Peyton is so bad that she could make him hate his favourite fictional character :sadbecky

* Is probably gonna watch the Asuka/Charlotte match that is about to start

* In a back and forth with me, since there is no one else here*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows I'm screwing with him. Peyton is fine... just not as Clea.

TOP FIVE CLEA ACTRESSES:

1. Claire Foy
2. Gwendoline Christie 
3. Noomi Rapace 
4. Sarah Paulson
5. Evan Rachel Wood 

- Should know that tonight's kendo stick massacre was :asuka :banderas :anna.

-- Should know that I would allow Peyton to make a cameo in my non-existent Doctor Strange movie. :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Peyton won't put butts on seats.

It would be the lowest grossing.movie of all time because Brother Perv will pirate it and screen grab her scene. 

Hey Brother Ghoul.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Have you seen The Producers?

- It would be like that.

- Peyton would make my scheme a success! :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that the beatdown to Charlotte and Becky was great

* Probably would have enjoyed Asuka kicking Miz's ass as well at the MMC

* Should know that I kinda wish Peyton was in the MMC. the finals are Carmella/Truth vs Jinder/Alicia, which means that jobbers like her have a chance in that program or, at least, she would have televised matches :darryl*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

All 4 of those "jobbers" have been champions. 

Which is more than Peyton has ever been. 

Although she is the champion of Brother Perv.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Brother Perv:

- Asuka committed murder and Doctor Strange was trending on Twitter... I'm pretty happy.

- Wants the IIconics to receive more recognition.

- Should know that I've gotten strangers to watch Sabrina and he has made the IIconics the talk of this thread... that is why we promote the things we care about.


Brother Sentinel: 

- Turtle'd me.

- Doesn't care for mummies.

- Digs werewolves?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Made me laugh with that Brother Sentinel :lmao:done

* Is currently in a good mood

* I wish I was in a good mood as well, but this is another week without the IIconics on tv :sadbecky. At least we got these awesome Peyton pics :homer*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Thought you said they were awesome pics. I just see a woman pointing a camera at her head and doing resting bitch face. 

I am not Brother Sentinel. I am Brother Stryker. 

And you be Brother Perv.


Phantom
I'm not that keen on werewolves. I did enjoy ginger snaps 1&2 though.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- And I'm Sister Sledge.

- Loves clowns. :asuka

- Proud and noble owner of a Victoria autograph. I have a Vincent Price autograph... made out to some random woman.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Asuka AND Doctor Strange are trending.

- I am in charge of reality now.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Owner of autographs

* Goes to WWE live events whenever he can

* Is trying to convince his gf to do more stuff he likes*



zrc said:


> Thought you said they were awesome pics. I just see a woman pointing a camera at her head and doing resting bitch face.


*When you look as good as she does she can do whatever face she wants and the pic still would be awesome :grin2:. Besides, I wasn't paying much attention to the face this time :book

Good night brother Phantom, brother Stryker*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

That shade of lipstick makes her lips look like a puckered baboons asshole.

So you were looking at her plastic funbags. 

Goodnight Brother Perv. 


Phantom
Sister sledge made me chuckle.

I nearly cried when I met Victoria haha. 

She's such an amazing person to chat with.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Mordy is still here... stop pulling a Phantom.

- Had a wonderful experience with Victoria. That's awesome. 

- Should know that I was put in a chokehold by Kane Hodder. roud


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Enjoyed the SmackDown main event

- Probably didn't enjoy the MMC after SmackDown

- Rooting for :asuka over :becky and :woo on Sunday


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Brother Fire.

Up at this hour?

Will get turtled today.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Believes that Negan should be in MK, not Tekken.

- Was listening to some Siouxsie earlier.

- Knows that I can't stop thinking about Doctor Strange 2 and the possibility of a live-action Clea. :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'd rather have no walking dead characters in anything. Repugnant offal, the whole thing. 

I was listening to some Sioux. Love it.

Dreaming of the MCU crap. Knows Clea probably won't be in it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Au contraire...

-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837381078155329536
- Everything's coming up Phantom.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Key word, eventually. 

I'm expecting Storm and Rogue to rock up in Black Panther and Captain Marvel.

I still won't watch them.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Not planning to watch the upcoming MCU movies

* Victoria made him cry of happiness

* Should know that I've only cried of happiness 3 times in my life: 2 were because of Roger Federer (when we completed the career Grand Slam and when he won Australia last year after everyone, including myself, said that he was done and should retire ). The third and most recent one was when Peyton debuted on the main roster, I was so happy and hopeful for her, the only time she looked like a threat...:vincecry*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doesn't cry tears of joy often. I do. Phantom is a wuss.

- Should know that Clea is arguably the most important figure in Doctor Strange's life. That's why her obscurity is baffling and appalling.

Seriously, just give me Clea, universe.

- #JusticeforPeyton


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Will probably be sad when this thread gets rebooted :sadbecky
Still talking about Clea :lauren
Looking forward to TLC :asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Also looking forward to TLC :becky 

- Is probably thinking this thread needs rebooting soon

- Likes the great Mickie James


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*CJ GOAT

* Leanna on the Christmas spirit again :homer

* Got an awesome rep not too long ago :grin2:

* Still sends the best reps, even though he sent me censored Sarah Jean Underwood pic :bunk

EMERALD

* Ninja'd me

* Probably was waiting for someone who wasn't the Phantom or myself to post

* Since he probably ran out of things to say*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

CJ:

- Issued a warning about the inevitable demise of this thread.

- Knows that I will never stop talking about Clea. roud










- Will be rooting for The Man on Sunday. :becky

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me. 

- Knows that nobody wants to name things about the Phantom. :sadbecky

- Received some awesome rep.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

**¨It's not like people don't want to mention things about the Phantom, it's the fact that the Phantom is always here and they ran out of things to say about him

* I haven't received any awesome rep lately, at least not in the last 2 days :shrug

* Saying that probably will make Nostalgia mad :lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that the Phantom is super needy. roud

- Should know that we always run out of things to say... then we create new things. This thread never dies, it only rests for a few hours. 

We learn something new about each other everyday.

- His brother is a comic book fan.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm waiting for the reboot.

Hey brother Ghoul. Missed you xD

Wants to see Asuka and Kairi in the top 10.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Missed me... BUT HIS AIM IS GETTING BETTER!!!










- Loves the X-treme X-Men line-up from issues 1-4.

- Digs Ginger Snaps.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I love the lineup throughout Xtreme X-Men. Made me fan of Cannonball if nothing else. 

Knows a lot about me. 

But not everything.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I only know pieces of each of you... but I gain a new piece everyday. 

- Has a ridiculous collection of wrestling games.

- Loves to reference the obscure players from the past.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

His tombstone will read;

Clea
Strange
Magik


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Actually, it will read:

-









- And then what you said.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Will die in an uncomfortable position

* Probably doing some weird stuff with Ms GF :curry2

* Always wishing to know more about us*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is correct... we're going to make Siamese twins gingerbread cookies.

- Has some NJPW players in his sig... but never talks about NJPW here.

- Doesn't discuss wrestling with his family. His brother introduced him to the world of sports entertainment, but Brother O' Mord has fallen out of love with it. They watched a SmackDown together recently... Brother O' Mord was unimpressed. Brother Perv made a thread about it.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Rather that than wanking over a mutant or an Australian.

Brother Ghoul. 

Waiting for Brother Wall and Brother Fire.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Good morning brother Stryker

* Thinks that Peyton doesn't put butts in seats and a movie featuring her would be the lowest grossing movie of all time :side:

* One of the few members that I know who has a kid
*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Brother Stryker:

- Sister Wall won't be back until Thursday... when does it become Thursday for you UK cats? 

- I'm too lazy and important to look it up.

- Should know that I'm doing this instead of writing... I'm not a good work person.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

-Would be on #TeamClea if Peyton gets cast as her.

- Goodbye.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh damn. I can't disown Brother wall till Thursday 

Brother Noss is already disowned. For his peculiar fantasies with CWD. 

I'll never disown you Brother Ghoul.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

What is CWD? 

Knows giving me shoutouts is an easy way to bait me into posting in this thread 

Seems to care about what people jerk off to :side:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't care what you do. 

You're favourite game is probably Mutant Academy.

As a former prime sentinel I will never agree with it.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

You could at least explain what CWD stands for though :hmm:

Should know I haven't been in here because I've been trying to help my stressed out dad not fall victim to scammers. People who prey on people who have dementia are the worst. 

Should know I'm not bothered what you guys think of me, but it would be nice one day to get a mention for a positive reason or just a reason that is not about what my fetish is. :side:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

But what if we have no positives of which to say?

All we know is you follow DJ who happens to have a sack and dick dangling between her legs. 

Scammers? I'll kick them.in the nuts.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I don't care about that. That aspect I do not obsess over like some people. :lol 

And my life does not revolve around her. 

Please do and throw them off a high balcony.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Hey brother Nostalgia

* Apparently helping his dad, how sweet

* It's stressed out, don't we all? :eyeroll*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm having a slow day and I've only just realised what zrc meant by CWD now. :lmao 

Probably didn't care much for Smackdown this week 

Knows even if I changed my avatar and never mentioned DJ again zrc would still bring up in this thread that I like traps. :eyeroll


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm glad it came to you Brother Noss.

I don't hate you even if you do fantasize about Parts Unknown. 

Can I throw the scammers off a balcony like a Christmas tree?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Or maybe it proves it's not always on my mind 

Should know I'm messing around on this dating site and this one girl told me earlier: ''I would love to get to know you'' but she's a 5/10 and she might be immature because she's only 19 so. :hmm: The only good point is she's fairly local being only 10 miles away. Ugh, Norfolk is awful for meeting people.

If I lived in his neck of the woods he would take me to some weird bars. :lmao


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nah. I like karaoke and 80s bars.

There was that one time in the dark room. But less said about that place the Better.

Made 50 shades look like Beatrix Potter.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has had some bad experiences in a dark room

* Probably with trans people

* And that's why he hates them so much :lmao*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I've never seen a trans girl irl before, I don't think so anyway. 

Seen a few suspect people at airports though but can't be 100% sure. :hmm: 

Should know I prefer travelling abroad and haven't seen much of my own country, only London, Liverpool, Chester, Cornwall and The Lake District. Probably useless to mention to someone from Peru but still. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** He really has ran out of things to say

* Doesn't like to travel inside his country

* Should know (and probably does know) that depression sucks, and I am having one of those episodes where you start to question everything and feel bad about yourself :side:*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh I forgot to mention on the London underground this year there was a few who I thought might have been. :lmao One was blonde and was making some eye contact with me but I'll say no more because it's just ammo for zrc. 

So maybe I have, but certainly not in area where I live

Knows depression sucks


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I sucked a guy off on the London Underground. 

I'm not sorry. 

Miss you Brother Noss


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Well nothing else happened with me then. :lmao We got off at different stops and I was with two friends and I was tempted to mention it to one friend but I didn't because we were in a rush and it would have been silly anyway. 


This was in July during the heatwave and the underground was insanely cramped and boiling and it made me hate the tube. :side: Ended up using it like 7 times that day because it was a full day around London. 

Though on my next trip to London a month later, I just walked around some of the sites near Victoria and never took the tube once and it was a more enjoyable day.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I loved London. Used to get on the coach and spend the day at Hyde Park 

Has tame underground stories compared to mine. 

Tbf everyone has tame stories full stop compared to me.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- Has never seen a trans person in real life. The Phantom has.

- Even though the Phantom is just a weird stranger on the internet, the Phantom cares about him.

- Prefers travelling abroad.

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Probably has some freaky stories to tell.

- Should know that my pasta is ready. Bye.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should meet me and tell me his life story over a beer


Is a fan of pasta

Cares more about TLC than me just because :asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wants to drink a beer with the Phantom

* Knows that him probably has a more interesting life than most of us

* Except for brother Stryker, he seems to have a colourful life as well*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I don't really like beer much but I can tolerate it. 

If I do drink alcohol it's usually cider. When it comes to alcohol I don't drink anything that is not beer or cider, after having bad experiences in the past with whiskey and vodka. Also wine is vile tasting and I won't even have wine at Christmas. 

Loves tepid moist Peyton Royce


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm a schnapps guy.

Though there's a cherry wine that Rachel makes that is delish.

I don't drink beer. Unless I'm already drunk then I'll have a bud.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I don't drink because by myself, I usually just drink whatever my friends/family are drinking, I don't like alcohol in general

* Usually is beer (which I hate) or they mix rum with coke, which I also don't like but at least is better than beer :shrug

* Probably is gonna start calling Peyton Tepid Moist again thanks to Nostalgia fpalm*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope. The tepid most thing was a passing comment of many. Brother Noss just found it amusing. 

I just call her by her true name. JOBBER!

But we still love you Brother Perv.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably noticed that the forum was down for a bit

* Reminds of Peyton's jobber status every time he can

* Probably knows that one of the things I was questioning myself earlier was if I should keep supporting her*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I did, as I was in the middle of a post. :side:

Should know I'm distancing myself from the people I support 

I'm bored today. Posting in the wrestling sections, Anything and Rants. Usually I'm only in here.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks that Lashley and Corbin are rating killers

* Distancing himself from the people he supports

* I've been supporting Peyton for close to 4 years and I have this huge crush on her, so it's kinda hard for me lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

That's what she said.

Knows.I'm.still the king of.ribbing. xD

Brother Perv.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Not a fan of energy drinks

Should know I've got this one for tomorrow:










Which is my second favourite Monster flavour after ultra white :cool2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Prefers energy drinks to alcohol. Same.

- Venturing to threads unknown. Brave fellow.

- Resurrected Tepid Moist Peyton Royce.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Easier to explore than parts unknown which zrc seems to think I want to experience so much :side:

Should know it will probably never happen, but if it does I'm going to give him a detailed graphic description of it to make up for all the ribbing 

Probably doesn't mention to the gf all the weird talk that happens in here


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wants to give us a graphic description to his encounters :hmm

* It's absolutely bored

* Better bored than depressed :darryl*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows if I did no one would be better than DJ :cool2

But she doesn't escort :lmao

So it will probably never happen :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks Clea is boring. :goaway 










- Wants to visit Karloffornia. 

- Nintendo fellow.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

On the advent calendar today? Tomoka Nakagawa. 

I won't attempt to say that tonight when I'm drunk. 

Morning Brother Ghoul. X


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Good Morning for you brother Stryker, you are early here today

* Good night for me, going to sleep (or at least I will try to) in a few

* Before you say anything, yes, Peyton remains a hopeless comedy jobber with no future beyond being squashed by Lana in house shows :darryl*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sweet dreams Brother Perv.

May your dreams be sticky and white. 

I'm feeling christmassy today xD


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Talking about "sticky and white" something for you to make fun of, here is Peyton's latest pic










* You sure that you are not drunk already and that's why you are feeling christmassy?

* Good night brother Stryker, have fun with brother Ghoul if he makes his presence felt while I am sleeping*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Posted a beautiful face of Peyton with white mask. 

Still supporting Peyton Royce. 

All information about Peyton Royce. *_


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Brother Slayer. 

Smells like roses... And viscera!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey Brother Stryker. 

 how you doin'?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was feeling christmassy. :mark

- Approves of prosciutto and cantaloupe. :anna

- Should know that this picture of Strange and Clea as hippies captures my essence:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm counting the women's votes. I'm seeing a fair chunk for Asuka, Kairi and Meiko. 

Not much for Hiroyo though.

Io is so overrated.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Io IS so overrated. 

- Should know that Hiroyo not getting many votes does not surprise the Phantom. :darryl

- Should know that the Phantom was tempted to put her at #1 on his list.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Is referring to himself in the third person
- Almost ninja'ed me just then
- I haven't said things about him in awhile


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is to Ambrose fandom what the Phantom is to Clea fandom.

-Celebrates Ambrosemas. 

- Going to WrestleMania.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Wonder when they'll put Hogan back in the videogames.

I'll put him in a handicap match with New Day.

And he'll still win.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wonder what were his thoughts of the Peyton pic I posted :hmmm

* Probably laughing at how little points Peyton got :darryl

* Probably not feeling christmassy anymore*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Did not oversleep today

Is not freezing where he lives

Hates when the thread becomes dead


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope I'm still feeling christmassy. 

Knows I chuckled at the Peyton pic from last night. 

Doubt its the first time she's had white cream all over here face. Least she never got the NXT women's belt for Tye to jizz on.


Brother Perv
Peyton is doing fine for points. She's just not.close to the Top 10 right now (20 votes counted).

She'll get a little boost with those second place tag team award points.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I expected a reply like that from you about Peyton's pic :lol

* Should know that Sheamus is posting the "best" of the year from his Youtube channel, posting little bits from some of his most popular workout videos with WWE superstars. He posted 5 minutes of the workout video he did with the IIconics, which basically was 5 minutes of Peyton's booty in leggins >















































* Sheamus knows what stuff draws views in his channel :lmao*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

OK looks like Peyton might struggle to make top 20 -.- 

Or just about stay in it


Flair has barely any points so her +150 will keep her in the top 5 (she's currently 10th in counting)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I did told you that Peyton has had barely any votes :shrug

* Top 20-30 is what I was expecting

* Probably that will be her placement during next year rankings if she doesn't get a push (which is what I expect). Her hotness will keep her probably in the top 25 though :shrug*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has been making gifs again

Should know when I used to work out I found squats easier and a lot more tolerable than other weights exercises. I hated deadlifts.

Probably not listening to a song that reminds him of a past relationship :side:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Brother Noss.

Great guy.

Been to London.


Brother Perv
Peyton will go back up next year, when most the Mae Young Classic peeps and alumni aren't eligible. Depends who shows up I suppose. Io and Toni will be mainstays in the top 10 now I reckon. Along with Ruby and maybe Rhea. But then Mickie, Ember, Cross are also popular.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Not sure about Io and Toni, depends on the booking I guess. If Toni only does the UK stuff I expect her to drop out of the top 10. Same with Rhea. And Io is not all that charismatic.

* I have been trying to stay away from Becky threads, but some comments fpalm

* Thinks that Peyton could have done "stuff" similar to the stuff Paige did with the NXT title if she would have been crowned champion*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Io is Japanese. She'll be in the top 10. Don't delude yourself otherwise. 

Peyton strikes me as the type to like being bombarded with a barrage of semen yes. 

I just found a slang thesaurus.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is triggering Mordy with the thoughts of other people's white stuff all over Peyton and not his :lmao

Peyton pics on his computer though are covered :side:

On that awkward note I'm off to the shop


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I am not getting triggered, I am actually laughing because what he says is probably true

* Going out to buy some stuff, probably berries and Monster energy drinks

* Probably buying himself a new laptop for Christmas*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I've already bought a new laptop :lol 

I actually have to get some Christmas related stuff 

Even though I hate Christmas :side:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Finished all mine yesterday. 
The perfume I bought for my gran set off every alarm of stores I went in. :lmao

I also have a Christmas tree. 

Going shopping.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Afternoon zrc, and the rest of you beautiful specimens. :anna

- Has a Christmas tree ready to throw off his balcony. Make sure you record it. :beckylol

- Has finished buying all of his Christmas gifts. Same. They are really lazy & unoriginal, but I'm beyond caring. I just know it'll be the same on the other end. Socks & Lynx sets. I'm so excited. :mark: I do generally like getting socks though. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Welcome back brother Wall

* Likes getting socks :lauren

* I am getting a shirt and a jean, great :side:*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Having fun in the SD Ratings thread :lauren
Everyone's favourite Peyton fan eyton
Now knows there's a Peyton smilie, it's just not his Peyton eyton2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has a GOAT Avi/Sig combo. :mark:










- Probably looking forward to his Christmas Dinner in a couple of weeks. :book

- Reminisces about the GFX times on this site. :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I disowned you Brother Wall.

You didn't vote.

I threw my tree off a balcony in rage.

I got my gran a vinyl player, Queens greatest hits vinyl, her favourite chocolate from Thornton's, her favourite perfume (Angel) & some glass coasters with puppies on.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Mad at Brother Wall

* Might go to his house to threw his tree off a balcony

* And check on his hot neighbour. Take pics if you do that :grin2:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Lana didn't get any.points! :lmao

There you go Brother Perv, a small victory for you. No matter what happens Lana is below Jobber Royce.

Except at Live events.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows I've been disowned by zrc.










- Missed my sensual posting yesterday. :beckylol

- Wants my hot Peyton lookalike next door as his neighbour instead. Haven't heard them going at it for a bit though :hmm

zrc:

- Disowned me.










- Ninja'd me also.










- Guess it's karma for not voting in his thread. :mj2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Take this as an opportunity brother Wall, they might have broken up

* Go check on her :curry2

* Although all that social interaction may cause you a panic attack :beckylol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows Brother Wall's neighbour lives the taste of jizz. 

Also knows he wishes his four walls were a little thicker. 

I cheer my neighbours on. They've had 5 kids since I moved in. Only ever hear their sewing machine now... At least I hope its a sewing machine. -.-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- Has been disowned by the Phantom. :anna

- Likes christmassy movies from the 1980s.

- Digs Scrooged?










zrc:

- Ninja'd me

- Should know that I got double-ninja'd because I was looking for Scrooged gifs.

- Giving the gift of Queen. roud


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows I love 80's Christmas films. Is there even any good current day films about Christmas? They are almost always shit.

- Called me 'WF's Barry White'. What the hell is that supposed to mean? :hmm

- Might be sad at how fast December is going, but happy at the same time because it's closer to Christmas. :mark:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I was saying just yesterday how it doesn't even feel like Christmas in the slightest this year. 

TV sucks, music awful, and if I hear Mariah Fairy one more time I'm likely to do a Whitney Houston. 

Love you really.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Seriously, TFW?! You can repeatedly type "sensual voice" without thinking of Barry White?!






That man was a gift to the world.

- Loves us.

- Not Wolverine. 

-It just doesn't feel like Christmas to him. :darryl


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It doesn't.

Will be happy (I hope) where Meiko, Kairi and Asuka rank. 

Knows Becky will be first regardless.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that Becky could become a mass murderer and still get number 1 place in this forum

* I will never understand what makes her special

* That been said, I usally not into really popular stuff, like current music or movies*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Should know that I always count #2 as #1 your rankings. Becky doesn't count anymore.

- Would enjoy Aubrey as Sage. :mark

- Would enjoy nobody as Clea. :darryl

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Proud and noble hipster.

- Knows that Becky must've made a Faustian bargain of some kind. That's the only logical way to explain her popularity.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They can cast whoever as Clea. I won't watch an MCU movie unless its xmen or guardians. 

I have no attachment to any of the others. Don't even care when they pop up in xmen comics. 

I always find the rankings below the top 5 interesting. It usually follows who's getting pushed or used.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Also thinks Becky and Io are overrated. roud

- #OnlytheXMenmatter

- Thinks Mariah Carey can suck an egg.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* I've noticed that the people under the top 5-6 are usually the women most people think are underrated or misused

* Also there are always 1 or 2 that are there mostly because of her looks

* And people like Peyton who used to be there because of both of those reasons :grin2:

PHANTOM

* Phantom'd me

* Hoping for Clea in the new Strange movie

* Will celebrate Christmas with Brother Wall in this thread*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wants Peyton to receive a push...

- ...like the push Clea will receive when she joins the MCU. :mark

- Probably prefers Clea to Asuka. Clea never squashed the IIconics.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows I make Phantom feel old by not understanding any of his references. :lauren 

- I make him feel old too. :lauren

- Wants me to make a move on my neighbour. Trying to wingman to get me laid roud

Phantom:

- Upset I didn't understand his Barry White thing.

- I let him down pretty frequently.

- Knows we are going to be Christmas buds in a couple of weeks. I want to see nothing but Christmas JOY! in this thread. No grinches allowed.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was phantom'd. :asuka

- Big fan o' Friday.

- Should know that being the Barry White of WF is a tremendous honor. :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Puts me over a lot. Aww. roud

- Should know he's pretty groovy as well. I love you Phantom. In the least gay way possible, of course.

- Should know I'm enjoying Sabrina a lot, it's quite awesome. Really wasn't expecting to like it this much. :wow


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Didn't expect to like a thing that the Phantom likes. :lauren

- Now knows that Kiernan Shipka is an international treasure. :mark










- Excited for the Sabrina holiday special? :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks Clea will get a push in the MCU

* I remember when I thought the same about the Iiconics on the main roster since they are more character based wrestlers, I thought that the main roster will treat them better, since the characters are more important than the wrestling there

* Boy was I wrong :darryl:mj2:sadbecky:vincecry*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Only had to see them on NXT to realise they were never getting anything on the main roster. They're there to make the numbers, nothing more. 

When your only proper feud is against Aliyah, you seriously have to question why you're there. 

Doubt they'll be there in 2020.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** They had a feud with Ruby Riott on NXT :shrug. I know that is also not saying much and they lost that feud

* I don't think they will let them go, WWE is stockpiling talent, so they may keep them employed just they don't go elsewhere

* That being said, they did fire Emma, so who knows? I can see them being around in 2020 since usually NXT talent signs 3 year deals when they get called up, so that will run out in April 2021*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Emma was a loudmouth on Twitter which rubbed WWE officials the wrong way

As long as The IIconics behave I think they'll be around for a awhile, every division needs jobbers.. plus Peyton is marketable. 

Sonya will rightfully get pushed more because she has the talent. :cool2


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nobody on Smackdown is gonna get pushed until ABC are broken up.

They're all fodder to them, and we know it. 

Zelina would be good on Raw I think. Though Almas would be left in purgatory in Raws midcard.


Brother Perv
You said they're stockpiling talent. So why would they keep the Iiconics?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Still thinks Sonya will get pushed... my sweet boy you are gonna face a hard reality

* Sonya is just the sacrificial lamb for Mandy's push, nothing more, she will join the IIconics in catering once that's done

* Besides, Sonya is not charismatic and while she is atractive, she is not all that marketable either, so you won't be marketed much, since they already have Ronda and Shayna doing the MMA gimmick better than she does

ZRC

* The same reason Rosa Mendes and Alicia Fox have had a job for over 10 years, and the same reason they still haven't fired Dana Brooke: They need jobbers, if they are charismatic and atractive like the IIconics, even better

* Knows no one is getting pushed ahead Asuka, Charlotte and Becky. Maybe Mandy though, we know that is coming

* Andrade being stuck in RAW midcard wouldn't be much diffrernt than what he is doing on SD, hell, he would even have more chances to appear on tv :shrug*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that just appearing in the MCU is a push. There will be toys, media appearances by her actress, possibly a new collection of her "best" stories, new comic arcs with her in a prominent role, and wide exposure to people who've never read a comic in their life. Even if the live-action Clea sucks, she'll still be ubiquitous for at least a month. 

- I want Clea toys.

- Give me Clea toys.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wants Clea toys

* Needs Clea toys

* Has been waiting decades for Clea merchandise*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- If they can make Groot a household name, they can do the same for Clea.

- Seriously, this is the Groot I knew before the movies:

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Groot is marketable to children. I don't see them going crazy for Black Widow merch, so they won't for Clea.

There were rumours of an X-Men cartoon in the pipeline in the near future.

It better be true. Or better yet give.me that damn Wolverine and the XMen second season.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Black Widow seems to be pretty popular with kids. Last time I was at Disney California Adventure, there
were hordes of little girls who were dying to meet her.

Wonder Woman definitely is

- Honestly, I don't even need Clea to be as popular as Groot... I just want her to get SOME recognition. She was a major character to me as a kid.

- Wants a new X-Men cartoon. Ditto. Bring in Magik.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I said Black Widow merch. I don't give a shit about little girls at a park.

I'm not Gary Glitter, so little girls hold no interest to me. 

You'll get your Clea crap one day.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

-









-









-









EDIT

zrc

- Ninja 

- X-Men fan

- Wants to see Nia break Ronda's face


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- In 2016, Black Widow was selling more merch than the Flash and Wolverine. She was only slightly behind the Joker.

- Why am I defending Black Widow? I don't care about Black Widow.

- Is not Gary Glitter and thank Dormammu for that.

EF:

- Ninja'd.

- Ninja'd me.

- Loves Becky Lynch, the Wolverine of women's wrestling.

^Take that as you will.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I like Wolverine :shrug

- So I'll take that in a good way

- Probably didn't mean it like that though


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Likes Wolverine.

- Everybody is happy.

- Thinks Deadpool can blow. roud


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

We're not in 2016.

Wolverine is old news. 

So are comics in general. Sales are still in the toilet because people expect them to be like the films and because they flat out suck these days.

Should know Becky won the rankings with almost double what second place got -.-

Brother Fire
I don't want Nia to break Rondas face. I already saw someone else do that.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that the Phantom is old news. I still live in the 1970s and make occasional trips to the 1980s.

- Should know that the point of all of that was #GivePhantomCleaCrap.

- Digs Sage.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Asuka and Kairi are top 10 xD Meiko is not. Trish Stratus snuck in with that Legacy award points -.- 

Knows I love me some Sage. Only black trenchcoat hot as fuck Sage. Didn't like her Excalibur look. 

Wants Clea cards, figurines, posters, keyrings and coffee cups.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I want to be buried in Clea garbage. 

^That's in my will.

- Trish is in the top 10... :lauren

- So are Asuka and Kairi! :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Happy that Kairi and Asuka made the top 10 in zrc's rankings

* Kairi :yay Asuka :lauren

* Peyton probably out of the top 20 and buried like a jobber 








*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

She came in 19th.

Behind 2 women that haven't wrestled for WWE in years and years.

Yes Bull and Victoria got more points xD


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Thinks the greatest human of all time is worthy of a :lauren. :goaway










- Needs Peyton more than he needs oxygen.

- Approves of the Pirate Supreme. :anna










zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Bull getting them sweet points... :mark

- Not a Gail Kim fan.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Gail Kim hasn't done anything to make me a fan. It takes more than one person to build a division and the Knockouts castle was built on the efforts of every woman there. Awesome Kong, ODB, Roxxi, Daffney > Gail.

All his Japanese ladies.made the top 20 xD

And Io got booted out the top 10. Yay!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Io is overrated and has little charisma, unlike Asuka or Kairi :shrug

* Edited his post about Peyton, changed the 18th for 19th

* I can secure around 25 points for her in each ranking, the rest depends on her push, her performances and how much people takes revenge on me for shitting on Becky :lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Knows that Awesome Kong and Daffney are totally boss.

- My joshi ladies are in the top 20! :mark

- And what of Mia Yim? :hmm










Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Also not big on Io.

- Knows that Asuka is charismatic. roud


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mia Yim?

47th.

Hiroyo didn't make the top 50 this time.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :darryl

- :sadbecky

- Hiroyo > Io.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Changed his avatar once again. :lauren

- However, it's pretty groovy so he's forgiven. :mark:

- Should know I'm playing COD Search & Destroy and posting at the same time, so the fact I'm posting tells you how bad I am. :side: Always spectating.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

December rankings are up xD

Brother Wall I forgive you. 

Bless you child.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sister Anna:

- Welcome back.

- Likes my avatar.










- Fellow Sabrina fan. :mark










Brother Stryker:

- Ninja'd me.

- Posted the results. :mark

- Magik is the best X-Man. Dig.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I think Kiernan Shipka is pretty cute.










- Should know I'm :mark: for the Christmas special.

- Is in the Christmasy spirit. :woo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is also feeling warm and christmassy. :mark

- Should listen to the Tales from the Crypt Christmas album.










- Probably had some delicious pizza recently.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*BROTHER WALL

* Not sure if the Sabrina actress is legal dude :hmm

* You should settle with your horny neighbour

* Didn't voted for Peyton in the rankings :vincefu

PHANTOM

* Sad that Hiroyo isn't more popular

* Hopes that Asuka wins on Sunday

* Waiting for the Sabrina special tomorrow*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know DJ posted a new pic today











Should know I deactivated on Twitter again so I can't message her


Has not in the last few hours been discussing travel with a girl from St Petersburg


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

She looks pretty there. 

How's Brother Noss today?

All good I hope. Still should've given Sonya some sweet 10 points.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- Seems to be having a good day.

- Killed his Twitter.

- Made a friend.

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Wants to throw Sabrina figures off of a balcony. :lauren

- Does not hate Aubrey and the French bird. :yay


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You can keep your Sabrina figures 

I'm too much in a good mood to throw anything off a balcony today. 

Unless its someone scamming any of Brother Noss' relatives.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is in a good mood without being drunk :wtf

* Probably happy that he is done with the rankings

* Preparing the yearly rankings*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm gonna enjoy the Years End one 

Especially as I have rankings for 2016 and 2017 to use in peoples stats. And made cards for all 109 ladies. 

I.like stats


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

is called zrc

has been a member of this forum for a month longer than me

DOESN'T FUCKING KNOW HOW TO NAME 3 FUCKING THINGS ABOUT THE ABOVE FUCKING POSTER


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Who pissed in your cornflakes?
I'd like to shake their hand.

Joined after me.

Shouts.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

zrc said:


> Who pissed in your cornflakes?
> 
> I'd like to shake their hand.
> 
> You're a cock womble.


Still only names one thing about the above the poster. It's a simple game, dude

Still uses the term 'cock womble' despite cock wombles clearly being defined as anyone who uses the term 'cock womble'

Likes to shake the hand of people who have just taken a piss


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice try. 

Has a shit username. 

Clearly December 2011 was a month for retard joiners.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Who's in the gif? :lmao

Has a Christmas tree.

Should have a Clea on.top of it


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Posts accurate gifs at the current state of this thread.










- Thinks I should automatically like everything he likes. :asuka

- Doesn't like Deadpool, which is just criminal. 










zrc:

- Should know it looks like Kairi Sane, but I could be wrong.

- Knows Phantom '3 Gifs' can be lazy. :asuka

- Knows this thread has become a shitshow, and nobody follows the three things about the above poster anymore. :lol Like Nostalgia said, it's rib the above member three times. :beckylol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know zrc indirectly called me a retard joiner :side: 

Should know I lurked WF months before joining anyway so really my join date should have been earlier.. 

Seems to think I find DJ perfect but she's not for reasons you guys should know. Besides, no one is perfect. :shrug


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I lurked for months as well, before finally joining. Sometimes I regret that choice. :side:

- But then I remember that I met you guys, and I don't regret it anymore.










- Should know I was just joking on the perfect thing, although Anna comes pretty close to be honest. Funny personality, attractive & extremely talented. :anna Waiting for Phantom to say I have a massive ego, because I'm Anna. :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- Knows that this thread is basically a virtual club for the 5 or 6 regulars. 

- Should know that the end is near. #ProphetofDoom 

- Loves that Sonya.

P.S. The Fourth Wall should automatically like everything I like. :fact

Anna:

Yup. That's Kairi.

- Thinks she's close to perfection. 

- Loves that WOATpool. :dance

- Not into the utter garbage I love. :sadbecky

P.S. Doctor Strange is on top o' the tree this year.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Brother Noss

Haha I don't know when folks joined. So if you joined the same time as that fellow, then I feel a great swell of pity.

Doesn't find DJ perfect cause she can't have kids. Sounds like the perfect woman to me. Don't have to pay for a kid they can't have. There's always anal.

Might have deleted his Twitter.

Brother Wall
Loves Christmas
Turtled me.
Didn't.vote

Brother Ghoul
Likes a lot of the same things as me.
Turtled me.
Would like a Clea announcement for Christmas


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Got, like, really ninja'd.

- Was having a back-and-forth with Asuka's thighs.

- Damn skippy. All I want for Christmas is Clea. :banderas


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Wouldn't say two messages is a bank and forth. I enjoy back and forths with all the regulars though.

What type of Christmas tree you got? I went with fiber optic, so I can have it as an ornament the rest of the year :lmao

Elvira, Clea and Magik in a three way dance.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows us regulars in this thread have a lot of good bants.










- Has got a fiber optic tree. :goaway

- Wants to keep it as an ornament. :hmm I thought you were meant to be the tree thrower.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Actually has a Christmas tree up

Should pick up a girl at Greggs and share a sausage roll with :lmao 

Finds Seth Rollins very handsome :hmm


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mmmm Gregg's sausage... Oh roll. 

Doesn't have a tree?

Posts pictures of DJ.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Was messing with late 2011 joiner

* Inadvertedly called Nostalgia a retard :lol

* Probably expected that I would say this given the previous posts: No one is perfect... except for Peyton :grin2: *


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Peyton is not perfect :shrug 

Looks wise there are better in the WWE :shrug

Talent wise nearly the whole roster is better :shrug


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should find some new emotes. :shrug

- Should know I think :lauren is better than :shrug.

- Is hurting Mordy's feelings. :sadbecky You meanie.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know Mordy is going to be mad at me now :lol 

And he will be critising my favourites and ribbing me when I will be offline 

Which will be soon because I need to sleep :side:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Somehow gets sleepy at 11pm.

- Should know my sleeping schedule has got bad again. I've gone to bed at 2am two nights in a row. :lauren

- Should know Mordy will probably mention how little charisma Sonya has or something.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* I know Peyton isn't perfect, she is not single :lmao

* Besides, she does have some shitty taste in a lot of things and seems to take stupid decisions.

* And I've never said she is the best wrestler, far from it. Looks are subjective, but for me she is not only the hottest woman in WWE, she is the hottest woman in the world and even saying that I wouldn't say she is perfect look wise, she does have a big forehead and a weird mouth, but, how can I say it? I think those imperfections make her unique and hotter :shrug

BROTHER WALL

* Ninja'd me

* Knows that I think that Sonya is a charisma vacuum

* Finds Anna almost perfect... Shocking :eyeroll*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know Mordy's views are boring and incorrect :lauren 

Still it's better if he talks about Sonya than rib me about DJ :side:


I wonder what you're doing that is keeping you up until 2am. :argh:



Has discovered Peyton has shitty taste in some things :hmm:

Must be from reading every social media post she puts out :bored

Is much more obsessed than me :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Ramblin' about Peyton again. :lauren

- Dangerously close to receiving more Micucci. :mark

- From what he's read, he prefers comic Gwen Stacy to comic Mary Jane. :anna

NO:

- Ninja'd me. :fuckthis

- Is simply awful to gentle Peyton. :sadbecky

- Doesn't watch NXT.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Not watching Porn. You dirty boy. :side:

- Should know I usually watch Twitch streams or Youtube and just forget what time it is. :lol Midnight isn't late for me anymore. I should cut out watching streams, as they are a vacuum for time. 

- Should know Mordy will probably bring up DJ now to trigger you. You don't get annoyed by anything though apparently, so it's fine :cool2

Phantom:

- Phantom'd me and also got phantom'd himself. :asuka

- Should know receiving Micucci wouldn't be a punishment for me. :cool2

- Prefers Gwen Stacy to MJ. :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :goaway-ed me for preferring GOAT Gwen Stacy to Mary Jane.:goaway

- How about this:

-









Peace among worlds.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*BROTHER WALL

* I actually wasn't going to post anything about DJ but Nostalgia keeps poking the bear.

* Probably knows that Nostalgia doesn't find Peyton all that atractive because she doesn't come with extra parts










BROTHER PHANTOM

* Thinks Gwen is GOAT

* Not as GOAT as Magik

* And not even close to Clea*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should stop making me laugh when I'm trying to feel sleepy :side:

Can't accept I find other women in the WWE more attractive than Peyton 

Should know my ex-girlfriends who I was very attracted to at the time did not come with extra parts :lmao


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

That's why they're ex's.

A Grinch.

A Grinch with a taste for CWD.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- OH SNAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

- That was...










- Correct. But Gwen is the GOAT Spider-Man love interest.

Here's Gwen as Doctor Strange :banderas:










zrc:

- Turtle'd me.

- Was gonna ask him the ol' Gwen-MJ question, but it has nothing to do with X-Men.

- Should know that I have an artificial pine that's been with my family for many years now. It's about 7 ft.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I only really know of MJ through the old cartoon. So can't make an informed decision on Gwen-MJ. 

Now if you asked anything X-Men related, I'd be here all night. :lmao

Might be in the UK soon.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows it's the right time for me to depart this thread


Loves to resort to fetish jokes every few messages :eyeroll 


Probably thinks I'll experience it at some point :side:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't have to "resort" to anything sweetie. You know what you are 

And that's Brother Noss.

Is leaving us. Makes me a sad panda.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*BROTHER CHARLES XAVIER

* Should know that I don't mind that you don't find Peyton atractive, but I do get triggered when you try to put her down :shrug

* Good night brother Nostalgia

* If you can't sleep go fap to that DJ latest pic, I've heard that helps you sleep like a baby :lmao

BROTHER STRYKER

* Probably chuckled a bit with my dig to brother Xavier

* He does consider Peyton atractive, despite burying her every time he can

* Knows a lot about the X-men

*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Giving people X-Men names.

- I wanna be Sister Magik

- I made myself sad... :darryl


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

That would make Mordecay Brother Doop. Because he always writes in green. 

Sister Magik it is.

Knows Aubrey would be an awesome Sage. XD Better than that dickhead in The Gifted show.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know my Notifications is at 69 right now :curry2

- Probably doesn't wait until the end of the day to look at all of his notifications on here. I always forget about them :lmao

- Should know I wish I'd listened to him and not watched Prison Break past the first season. T-Bag though :mark:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hello again.

- Should know that I'm enjoying her Prison Break show.

-









Get him, Gwen.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Enjoying Prison Break. roud Season 1 is great and tense, then it goes kind of downhill. Make the most of that Season. :anna Season 2 does keep up that tension pretty well at times.

- Always putting down Deadpool :sadbecky

- Knows I can't stay offline for long. Too hard to resist you guys. :fact


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*SISTER MAGIK

* Should know that the Becky army is out in full force in the SD ratings section

* One only says "If people blame Ronda, Seth and Corbin for the low ratings on RAW that means that Becky is at least a bit resposable for SD low ratings since she is the most pushed person on the show" and all hell broke loose, it is actually hilarious :lmao

* You should read the last few pages of that thread Sister Magik, it will give you a good laugh

BROTHER POOL

* One of the few Becky fans I like, alongside brother B and CJ GOAT

* Should watch House M.D next, until season 6 the show is GOAT, especially seasons 3-6. Seasons 7-8 dragged the show down

* Everyone should watch House M.D, the best tv show ever :mark:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Sister Magik is now a thing. roud

-I'll go check out the bedlam. 

- #1 enemy of Becky stans.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know the WWE sections are dog shit. :anna

- Was trying to imply earlier that Anna isn't perfect










- Looks like he got phantom'd by me. :asuka

Phantom:

- Knows I get phantom'd when I mock somebody else. :sadbecky

- Should know whilst I love the Bex, I realize some of the fans are crazy :sip

- Should know all this Brother and Sister thing is getting a bit :confused


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wants to "Get fucked" by Anna :book

* Knows that no one is perfect, if you think someone is perfect you are setting yourself up for dissapointment

* Can't stay away from us*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Brother Pool:

- Is Brother Pool. :lauren

I'll allow it, I guess.

- Knows that we are now a cult. :fact

Praise Dormammu.

- Should know that I'm happy with my cult title. Sister Magik for life! roud










Brother Doop:

- Ninja'd me.

- Proud member of the Legion of Becky Non-Fans.

- Likes B. Pool and CJ more than he hates Becky. :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I don't care who people are a fan of, you're all coolio in my book. Hell, zrc likes Jax & Tamina, and I don't rib him for it. :side: 

- Should know I said 'Groovy' to my step-mum yesterday, and nearly cringed. She looked at me odd. :lmao

- Probably laughed in real life right now. I wish you could have seen that moment, it was just so funny. I immediately thought of you. Her face was so funny as well. I've NEVER said that word. :lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Because there's no point ribbing me. I rib myself, they fucking suck!

Brother Pool. 

Had 69 notifications.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- I never get weird looks. I guess I look like someone who would say "groovy"....










- Knows that we're all free to like what we like here. We do tease, but it's all in good fun. :anna

- Thought of dear Sister Magik.

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Not afraid to rib himself.

- As a connoisseur of pure garbage, I can appreciate that.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Embraces the grooviness.










- Should know I just realized where else I always used to hear Groovy. Austin Powers. :lol

- Evil Dead too.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

wow i did not realise what a sad circle jerk this thread had become

this is how it works now, right?

oh wait i forgot to mention a third thing

oh no wait there it is

was that four?

was that five?

is this six?

fuck


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should join in on the circle jerk. No ****.

-









-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka's Thighs:

- Classic Anark.

- It's just not a party without him.

- Here's Magik:










Anna:

- Ninja'd me.

- On Team Mary Jane. :darryl

- Should know that only Brother Fire is on #TeamGwen. :darryl


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Goodnight Sweet Phantom. 










- Might not see me tomorrow. It all depends. :sadbecky

- Here is my parting gif to give you some sweet dreams:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I can't sleep 

And no I won't do what Mordy suggested :goaway

I've started drinking a can of monster anyway now so RIP my sleep.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Slammed back on a sweet tasting energy drink.

-Deprived of sleep as by the sound of it.

-Uses hot women for his avatars.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably rooting for Becky at TLC

Wants AJ to win back the WWE Title

Knows I have beautiful avatars


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks he has beautiful avatars

* They are very pretty, but not as good as my sigs :shrug

* Should fap to them so he can go back to sleep instead of drinking energy drinks like an idiot :lol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Didn't read when I said I wasn't going to do what you suggested :side:


Should know I ate too late and I guess some indigestion was keeping me up. Usually I would try hard to get to sleep, but I was laying in bed for one hour and nothing was happening so. :shrug 


This is why I don't like keeping energy drinks in the house because if I can't sleep I will turn to them right away and they'll keep me wired, preventing me from trying to get back to sleep. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I did read what you posted, I just ignored it :lol

Suggestions for him to fall asleep:

* Fap to his DJ pics

* Drink milk

* Listen to a Sonya Deville promo*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I've only done that like... a few times. :side: So it's nothing compared to your Peyton habits.

So you should realise I'm not obsessed with her and I don't desire her as much as you think 


I'm interested in other women you know :eyeroll


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I'm going to see the new Spider-Man movie tonight... the one with Spider-Gwen! :mark

- I know he doesn't care...

- ...but Spider-Gwen! :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Groovy guy

- Happy that Asuka is joint #2 in the rankings

- Knows she'll never be #1 courtesy of :becky2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Voice of reason

Keeps the thread back on track when it gets weird

Will enjoy that movie



Ninja'd me

Thinks RKO should get a few more title reigns before he retires

Reps me Sonya, therefore his reps are better than Peyton reps :cool2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

EF:

- Knows that Becky's popularity can be attributed to that Faustian bargain she made earlier this year.

-Knows that Greenlawler is going to destroy us in Name That Wrestler. I need to joshi up that thread.

- #TeamGwen :anna










NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Called me the "Voice of Reason"... :hmm

- Thinks Sonya is superior to Peyton.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably found weird being called "The voice of reason"

* Thinks Peyton is better than Sonya? I am not sure

* Calls Kairi "The Babyface Supreme", which means that Vince will turn her heel on the main roster :side:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that Kairi has been a heel... it was weird.










- Should know that I think Sonya is a better wrestler...

- ...but Peyton is a better entertainer.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- If Kairi has been a heel before...

- That means Bayley is The Babyface Supreme

- :bayley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No.

- Go away with that.

-


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks Peyton is a good entertainer :lauren 

Should know she's the female James Ellsworth 

Probably could not guess what women I like in the WWE other than Sonya


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably Ember since he likes his women with no charisma

* Thinks Peyton is the female Ellsworth

* Is wrong, Ellsworth was booked way stronger than Peyton*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is wrong. I've never liked Ember and I've made that known on the forum. :shrug

Should guess better. 

Should know I don't dislike Peyton and there is several women I find more annoying, but at the same there's like 10 women I prefer over her so.. I'll never rate her highly.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Received another Sonya rep :mark

- Fellow Jerichoholic

- Likes 2000s TNA


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* I would imagine that among his favourites there are the usual suspects: Becky, Charlotte, Ruby, Sasha, Asuka maybe. 

* Then I don't know. I remember he found Carmella hot, but not sure if he considers himself a fan

* He also said that he finds Alexa charismatic and good on the mic, again I don't know if that makes him a fan

EMERALD

* This thread most well known ninja

* Sends brother Xavier Sonya reps

* Hoping that the Womens TLC match main events the sho this sunday*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

I said "better entertainer"... she makes great faces.

- Bayley fan.

- Last of his kind.

- Must survive for the sake of his tribe.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Attempting to guess NO's favorites...

- Sasha? Mandy? Ronda?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Has listed wrestlers who are all better than Peyton by a country mile

- Thinks the IIconics are charismatic

- Often wonders if supporting Peyton is worth it

EDIT

- Groovy ninja

- Likes the new Name the Wrestler thread

- Papa Shango fan


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I don't consider Carmella or Alexa better than Peyton by a country mile :shrug, the other probably are though

* Doesn't have the struggle of wondering if it is worth it to support someone who always gets buried/humilliated EVERY time she appears on tv

* WF's only cricket fan (that I know of)*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Stand by your loser.

- That's the Phantom way.

- Listen to Kate and Riki:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know it was a bit of a trick question because I don't really mark for any other women :shrug 

However I had to make a top 5 though it would be: Sonya, Carmella, Mandy, Asuka and I guess Becky. Everyone else right now I don't care for or dislike. 




PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Bayley fan.


:lmao Should know I hate Bailey and I would prefer to see Peyton on TV than her. As for other women I dislike more than Peyton, there's quite a few: Nia, Tamina, Ember, Naomi, Alicia Fox, Natalya, Billie.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I mislabeled that.

- First line was for you.

- The three things were for EF.

Sorry about that.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows Bayley fans are almost extinct :sadbecky

- One of those fans who deserted her

- :thelist


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I regret nothing.

- Still hasn't named my wrestler.

- Check my favorites.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is getting all scientific

- New avatar

- Regrets nothing


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is a fan of 3/4 of the roster it seems

Not negative about anyone 

Except Nia for ruining Becky :thelist


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is the opposite.

- High on Elias, Sonya, and...

- ...


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nostalgia

- Not 3/4th. More like 1/4th. The roster is too big.

- May have wanted to see Y2J in TNA during 2005-07

- Should know I was disappointed Becky got injured but I wasn't as mad at Nia as some people were

EDIT

Phantom

- Booed the woo :thelist

- Timeless entity

- It's been a while since he's been called that


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Will edit his post. :sadbecky

- Did not guess my wrestler.

- Emma Stone... :anna :lenny :woo


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Emma Stone :anna

- Lauren Cohan :anna

- Mary Elizabeth Winstead aka MEW :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Lazy post

* Probably woke up not too long ago

* Unlike me, who is going to sleep soon

Good night guys*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is going to bed.

- Let's say mean things about Peyton! :mark

- Not an Ember Moon fan.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Was waiting for me to go to sleep to shit on Peyton, how thoughtful

* Don't worry Sister Magik, I am used to see everyone shitting on her.

* Thinks that the IIconics only talent is doing funny faces :darryl*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I knew that would bring you back.

- It's the only talent they're allowed to showcase on the main roster.

- They were fine comic heels on NXT.

Here's Magik:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sister Magik

Brother Ghoul

Dr. Clea


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Those are going on my business card.

- Phantom's Phun Phact: I did have "Sorcerer Supreme" on one of my early cards. Decided to play it straight for the next batch.

- Brother Stryker.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know I'm working on the years end rankings, and Jessamyn Duke doesn't have a cagematch profile! :lmao This might take a while.

Knows Asuka and Kairi will be in the top 10. 

Had business cards.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I have less use for them now. Everyone who needs me already has my info and I'm not doing magic shows as often these days.

- Should know that I'm going to see Fabulous Gwen Stacy and her Sensational Gwen-ettes at midnight my time. :anna

- Knows that I know that Becky is #1.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Saw a commercial for a spiderman movie. It looks garbage, but I'm sure you'll like it for Gwen. 

Marvel should do a cartoon universe at cinemas.

Any news on if you're still coming to the UK?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Deciding this weekend.

- The Spider-Man movie is getting ridiculously good reviews.

- And it has Gwen. :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It also has a pig in a spiderman suit -.-

Spider-pigs are so 10 years ago. 

If it has Marvel in the title it gets good reviews by default in 2018.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*
^^^^
Ninja'd me. 

Likes Winter aka Katie Lee Burchill. 

Still one of my homies. 


@PhantomoftheRing ;
Loves him some Audrey Plaza. 

One of his favorite wrestlers is Jushin Liger. 

One of his interest is mad magic. 
*_


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Brother B

* One of the few Becky fans I like

* Still has hope for the IIconics, I wish I have your optimism :sadbecky*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Where you think Peyton will end up for the year?

I'm predicting 12th or rounds about. She spent quite a while hovering in the top 10. 

Don't think she'll be top 10 (8th last year).


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Good morning zrc. :anna

- Has took over Phantom's position as always the last person that has posted in this thread when I visit. :beckylol 

- Will get some sick sadistic pleasure from watching the IIconic's decrease in rank, by the sounds of it.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I take pride in being the only Tamina voter all year! :lmao

Good morning Brother Wall. 

I don't take any notice of first place and just look at the rest.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is that because first place is :becky2

- Should know I have to go to Work soon, fancy doing my shift for me? I'd be eternally grateful.

- The only person that remembers Tamina is still employed. :hayden3


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

No its because everyone knows Becky is first regardless. So I take no notice.

I'll do your shift, if I can throw your tree off a balcony. Fair trade.

People know Tamina is employed, its the problem. :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

-









- Sure. I don't have a balcony that you can throw it off.










- Should know I forget she's employed quite frequently until you remind me of her. To be fair though, I don't watch weekly TV. :lol I forget majority of those motherfuckers are employed. So many talents are just such a non-factor it's hilarious.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Forgets that Tamina is employed

* Would forget that the IIconics are employed if it wasn't for me :darryl

* Doesn't have a balcony, I guess zrc could throw your tree out of a window :shrug*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I hired a cherry picker to throw things off, if a balcony isn't available.

Morning Brother Perv.

I Had a dream about the regulars here last night. -.-


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I crashed at 4am and somehow slept a few hours :side: 

Should know I've got a doctors appointment today so I hope I won't look like a zombie

Dreamed about us :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Going to the doctor today, probably to check on his gen X problem :lol

* Or to check his sleeping problem

* Probably fapped several times until he finally fall asleep last night*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should tell me where Peyton will finish for the year. I'm taking bets. 

Brother Doop.

Doesn't eat cantaloupe


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> ** Going to the doctor today, probably to check on his gen X problem :lol*


What? :lmao 

Should know I was just really exhausted so I slept and a few hours of sleep is better than nothing, but I was surprised I slept after drinking a Monster. 

No fapping. Why are you so obsessed with my fapping habits? :side:



Ninja'd me

Probably hasn't checked out the question I asked in the This or That thread 

Would not answer it regardless :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I am just worried about your sleeping problems brother Xavier... and I like to mess with you

* Hasn't told us why is he going to the doctor

* Hopefully is nothing serious, like my damn obsession :side:*



zrc said:


> Should tell me where Peyton will finish for the year. I'm taking bets.


*I am not sure, probably top 15, I would say 14th place*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Brother Stryker has a cure for sleep problems. An endless sleep.

Should know I just did a PS4 journey video, and my top 3 most played games in a year are all wwe. :lmao

We'll see about Peyton.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gave a boring answer in the This or That thread

If you don't know you Google! 

Can see right through my game and doesn't want trannies in his browsing history :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** No one in this thread wants that :grin2:

* Apparently only likes AC/DC

* Or is too lazy to find the logo of another band he likes*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is too lazy to read my profile with my list of favourite bands I like. :side: AC/DC are my favourite though and I own 4 AC/DC band t-shirts. 

Should know my browsing history is innocent

Thinks me and DJ are made for each other :lauren


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm not googling shit brother Charles. 

Boring answer to you, only one you were getting from me.

I've got numbers to count. Lots of them.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Considering ditching the men's rankings
May or may not launch his own Christmas tree off a balcony :hmm:
Ain't googling shit


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I HAVE ditched the men's rankings, so nothing to consider 

Will still vote cause he's Brother CJ. 

My tree is safe, hours however is not.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Definitely ditching the men's rankings :benson
Knows I've never voted in them, so I don't give a fuck :beckylol
Knows my dog will protect my tree (or just knock all the stuff off it again :lauren)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has just received a beautiful rep from me :cool2

In the Christmas spirit with his avatar

Does not have a Christmas name though and probably would agree with me that they are lame :hmm:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks that I think that him and DJ are made for each other

* He is wrong, DJ can do way better :lmao

* He probably will say something similar about me, and he is totally right, any woman on earth can do better than me :lol*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Making friends in the SD Ratings thread :lol
Knows I still like him, even though he does kinda shit on Becky non-stop
Has managed to squeeze 4 different pics of Peyton into his sig :anna



Nostalgia said:


> Has just received a beautiful rep from me :cool2


:fingerscrossed for Bex/Dex/Isla


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hasn't seen my beautiful face, but yes she could do better than me. 

Though it will never happen anyway so you don't need to bring it up every other message. :bored










Mandy and Sonya >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> IIconics.




CJ:
Probably has some interest in TLC because of :becky

Has a dog

Hates his name :hmm:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Can probably guess my dogs name :becky
Sent me DJ rep :bjpenn
Doesn't rate his chances with her


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Kidnap her? She'd go willingly for a Klondyke Bar. 

Knows I meant you always vote in the women's rankings. Even I never gave a shit about the men's. 

Has a dog. Does it judge you like mine does?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The Spider-Gwen movie was fun. :anna

- His dog judges him harshly.

- Never cared about the men's rankings.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Happy Asuka came 2nd in zrc's rankings :asuka
Overuses :anna like me
Has the most posts itt :anna



zrc said:


> Does it judge you like mine does?


She loves sitting on the recliner giving people dirty looks. Seems to have picked that up from my sister's dog :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Enjoyed the Spiderman animated movie

* Sabrina Christmas special today :woo

* Doesn't shit on the IIconics as often as most of the regulars here roud

BROTHER CJ GOAT

* Ninja'd me

* Only votes for Peyton because of me roud

* Has been checking my posts in the SD ratings thread*



CJ said:


> Knows I still like him, even though he does kinda shit on Becky non-stop


*I don't shit on Becky all the time, in fact I have called her the most popular person on the roster quite a few times and that she has improoved, I do shit on some of her fans a lot though :shrug*



Nostalgia said:


> Mandy and Sonya >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> IIconics.


*Not really, WWE thinks they are interchangeable, since all year long they have alternating on house shows: One week Mandy and Sonya do the job to whichever combination on babyfaces, then the IIconics do the job the next week. I think both teams have been on the same house show once this year. At least people react a little bit to the IIconics :shrug*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Here to set us straight about the IIconics.

-Also here to spread the teachings of Dr. Gregory House.

- All about that Olivia Wilde.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Mysterious :hmm:
May or may not spend Christmas watching classic horror movies :hmm:
Trying to make Clea popular











Mordecay said:


> * Only votes for Peyton because of me roud


As the founder of the Peyton is Awesome fan group I gotta vote for my girl :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- His dog's name is... Becky?

- Advocate for kidnapping. :anna :asuka

- Knows I will never stop fighting for Clea. roud


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Will fight for Clea until his death

* Will keep fighting for her from beyond the grave

* Thinks :asuka is groovy :anna*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Always trying to bait me into debates about Peyton and Sonya

Should know it doesn't work on me anymore

And as others point out, we look silly arguing about which jobber is better :shrug


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Actually you were the first to bring up the theme today by posting "Mandy and Sonya >>>>>> IIconics" when I didn't said anything about Sonya :shrug

* Knows that our favourites are stuck in Jobberville for the foreseeable future and there is no point arguing about it

* Never told us why is he going to the doctor :hmmm*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Arguing about which jobber is better.

- Knows that the answer is Dana Brooke.

Your hatred keeps me strong.

- Knows I am the best sister here.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Is it too early to start the Favourite Female Yearbook?

Had a good day Sister Magik?

I hope so. I'm still feeling christmassy xD


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nope. Get to work on that.

- So far, so good.

- Still feeling christmassy.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I remember Wolverine getting hit by Santa once. :lmao

I should love the fat bastard just for that. 

Glad you're good Sister Magik. xD


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know Work sucked balls. I wish I'd let you throw my tree now. :side:

- Knows it's the Weekend now though. :mark: Getting :liquor this weekend zrc?

- Is unribbable, because he ribs his favourites himself :beckylol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Indeed I am Brother Wall. Booze a plentiful. 

But during the days I'll be doing the women's year end rankings. I'm.quite enjoying it.

Should check it out.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks Scarlet Witch is overrated.

- Prefers Magik.

- Would rather have his blood drained than his brains bitten.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Hello Phantom. :asuka

- Should know I like Scarlet Witch, just because Elizabeth Olsen is :banderas 

- Should know I had to google Scarlet Witch, because I'm not very good with remembering Superheros. :side: Unless your Batman, Superman or Spider-Man. It's a good chance my casual ass doesn't give a damn to remember you. Better say Strange too, just so you don't murder me.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*SISTER MAGIK

* Thinks that Becky Lynch is the Wolverine of the WWE

* Not because of the popularity, but because how overrated she is

* So which X-men is :asuka, Sister Magik?

BROTHER WALL

* Apparently sucked balls at work :hmm

* Or work sucked balls, not sure

* I may have confused him with Brother Stryker night activities :grin2:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hmmmmmmmm...

- Probably Magik.

- Because they're both better than everyone around them. :asuka


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I'm :confused whenever you guys talk about Superheros. 

- Thinks Asuka is better than everyone. Seth, Becky and Anna exist, so, nope. :aryep

- Wouldn't mind Asuka for Christmas. :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I am not ready for Asuka.

- Would like some comic recommendations? :anna










- Loves The Man :becky more than The Man :rollins?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I love Seth more than Becky. No ****.










- I probably upset many Becky fans right now. Sorry. :sadbecky

- Should know I've always wanted to get in to Comics, just never got around to it.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

something about something called majik

that anna geek who is kinda cute i suppose, probably has a nice personality

seth rollins maybe?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Picked Seth over the beloved Becky. :O

- If she wants, I can send her some recs later. They would be 5 starter classics that most enjoy, 5 lesser-known ones I think she would enjoy, and 5 weird/old ones that I dig. If not, that's cool.

- Part of my Sabrina coven. roud


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Called Anna cute. :anna

- Anark saying positive things. roud

- Wants me to return to the Mafia section. :hmm Soon.jpeg.

Phantom:

- Should know I'm watching multiple episodes of Sabrina a day, which means I really enjoy a show. :woo

- Should know I think it's better than Riverdale.

- Should know I liked Seth first, so it's only fair. :Cocky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Really enjoying my dumb show. roud

- Probably doesn't want any comic book homework. :sadbecky

- Wanted me to pick between GOATs. :O


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*BROTHER WALL

* Loving that :rollins saussage, I mean, saussage roll :grin2:

* Didn't included Peyton in the list of people who are better than Asuka :bunk

* Knows next to nothing about comic books

SISTER MAGIK

* Probably finds a bit weird being called sister

* Phantom'd me :lauren

* Will be mad when he reads that I said that Peyton is better than Asuka*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks Peyton is better than Asuka.

- Like a looney.

- Clearly a looney.

P.S. I coined "Sister Magik." Not weird at all.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

1. this thread got really shit at some point recently, probably after it got locked down by the same 4/5 members just going round in circles with the same content repeated again and again in their posts

2. i've also noticed that we are down to just a few who still appreciate my HILARIOUS interjections

3. here maybe more people would engage in this three things FUN! if you lot stopped hogging the thread by constantly lurking and posting a dozen times a hour with posts that look eerily similar to every other post you post to each other


*ALTERNATIVE TIMELINE WHEN ANARK DOESN'T ACT LIKE A CUNT:*

haha you like becky lynch and i also like becky lynch though i prefer asuka

haha you don't like asuka as much as me but we still respect each other's preferences haha

haha peyton royce one way or the other haha


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Telling us how to post. :sadbecky

- Should know I like alternative timeline Anark. He's groovy. 

- Should know the regulars were scared off months ago. This thread is beyond saving. :beckylol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Long post.

- More hilarity from Anark.

- What won't he say?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows Anark has a wacky personality. I dig it.

- Knows Anark brings more weirdness to this thread. Can never get enough of that. :anna

- Knows we scared the non-regulars away a long time ago. We should stop hogging this thread Sister.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that my internet went to shit and it's not working :fuck:fuckthis

* I am calling the internet provider and the mofos keep hanging on me

* Currently I am stealing my neighbours wifi, but not sure for how long I will do it, that shit comes and goes*


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> ** Should know that my internet went to shit and it's not working :fuck:fuckthis
> 
> * I am calling the internet provider and the mofos keep hanging on me
> 
> * Currently I am stealing my neighbours wifi, but not sure for how long I will do it, that shit comes and goes*


oh so this is the 'name one thing about the above poster and two things about my selfish up my own arse self' thread now? Okay.

is up his own arse

i have a cat who is going to be in a film

i likes films


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay
Is getting the raw deal from his internet provider
I know how that goes
Thinks Peyton is better than Asuka

Has a new username
Its weird
and is now getting a little creepy with the Asuka love


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

slow as fuck

probably googles 'ninja cuck porn'

probably makes ninja cuck porn with his missus (also pm me links pls)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wants to fuck Asuka

* Is very honest about it

* Has a long username*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wants to fuck Peyton
Makes not secret of it
Has a short username


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Wants to have sexual relations with Victoria Justice.

- Makes no secret of it.

-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Virus:

- Thinks Lois Lane is swell.

- Likes comics from the mid 1990s and early aughts.

- Fellow Darkman fan. :anna

Anna:

- Ninja'd me.

- Starting to steal my words. :anna

- Prefers Aubrey to Sarah. :hmm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** One of the few people here who doesn't openly admit that he wants to fuck a famous person

* Probably because he is also one of the few people here who has a partner to do that kind of stuff

* I just realized that he has a new avi :lol*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has got a GF, so probably doesn't want to have sexual relations with :asuka 

- Wouldn't be ready for her anyways. :asuka

- Knows his words are very contagious and GROOVY.

Mordy:

- Knows we are all a bunch of horn dogs and then there is Phantom.

- Should know I'll be up late tonight, as no work tomorrow. :woo

- Knows it doesn't make any difference, as I stay up late every night anyways. :beckylol


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

oh wow back to legit fucking terrible already

you don't deserve my HILARIOUS interjections

this isn't one of my HILARIOUS interjections btw, because you no longer deserve those


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

EDIT - Ninja'd and now my post is ruined.

Does not like this thread as much as Anark.

Did not profess his love for this thread in the chatbox, the way Anark did.

Maybe does not know that I like eggnog with rum in it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- We don't deserve his HILARIOUS posts. :sadbecky

- Should know I'll lose sleep over it tonight.

-









Yeah1993:

- Should know this is one of my favourite threads. :woo 

- Likes eggnog :goaway

- Made the great 'Recommended a match of the above wrestler' thread. :bjpenn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ugh.

Anark:

- Watched and enjoyed Suspiria a few months ago... except for the ending.

- Has seen Inferno, the follow-up?

- Watches a lot of horror movies?

Anna:

- Ninja'd me. :fuckthis

- Friend o' Freddy.

- If she wants to check out a Strange story that's not TOO weird, she should check out The Oath. Pretty short and pretty good.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Phantom:

- Should know Anark wants this thread taken out back and shot. :sadbecky

- Should know we are being talked about in the Chatbox. I'm creeping right now.

- Is giving me Comic suggestions knowing full well I'm probably not going to check them out. Now I feel bad. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- How much do they hate me?

- Probably going to play some COD.

- Not big on Bayley.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- I think they hate us all on an equal level. :sadbecky I blame all the horny posts. Mordy's fault. :side:

- We are used to being the weirdos of WF. It's all good.










- Should know the Chatbox isn't worth the Membership. This section is cooler. :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Blaming me for being called a weirdo

* According to Brother Xavier I am known as the "creepy Peyton obsessed fan" in chatbox

* Knows that we are cooler :cool2:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I wanted to be Public Enemy #1. :darryl

- Should know that basically every thread on this site is haunted by about 4 or 5 people. We just picked this one. :anna

- Knows that...


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Has seen THE CRAFT apparently.

Named after the Brian De Palma film I thinks.

Will probably not be "the poster above me" by the time I hit send. (edit - was wrong!)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I was named after the story in general. However, I do love me some Phantom of the Paradise.

- Was incorrect.

- Knows we're not very popular here. roud


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Was once known as the 'Phantom of the Paradise' guy. I remember the days of you posting this GIF in every post.










- Has given up his campaign of trying to convince this section to watch that film. He's had some success with Sabrina though. 










- Embraces the unpopularity. roud


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that I went from the creepy Peyton guy to the n1 Becky hater in this forum :lol

* Not working tomorrow :woo

* Should know that internet still isn't back :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

-Should know that I know you turkeys ain't watching anything before the 1980s. :goaway

- Has seen the 1989 Phantom with Robert Englund?










- Should know that I'm going to watch the Sabrina special tonight. :anna

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- His internet is still down.

- Stealing from others. :woo


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I'm going to bed, but I want to wish you guys a good night & good Saturday, as I won't be around tomorrow. Love you dudes.










- Should know right now, it's past midnight and that only means one thing. 10 Days until Christmas. :mark: 

- Knows 1980's is my cut off point for films. Unless your Hitchcock.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Good night Brother Wall, you are gonna be missed :sadbecky

* Hopefully you have dreams of :anna

* That, if your hot, horny neighbour let you sleep with her moans >*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Beloved Peyton stalker.

- Enemy of Jane Doe Jobber.

- His last one is creepy...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** This thread has been dead for a few hours

* My social media has been dead for weeks

* My soul has been dead for years

I will join you in the great beyond, Phantom my friend, since it's boring here

Good night*


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Is bored

Like Peyton 

Live in a Venus Fly Trap :monkey


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

DOONIEBOX
THE WALL
RUSEV DAY


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Donnie:

- Is not one of the regulars!










- Fellow Foley fan.










- Crazy and immortal.

Kenny:

- Ninja'd me.

- Forever supporting The Man.

- Digs that South Park.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Foley fan

- Also a fan of Mr. Socko

- Mankind or Cactus Jack?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- Prefers Sarah Paulson to Aubrey Plaza.

- Digs the cricket.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-


















-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good morning I'm never drinking again. 

More Clea and Strange


Needs to post more Sage.
@Nostalgia; @Mordecay;
To stop your jobber debate. This years win/loss records of Absolution and Iiconics (inc. Dark and event.matches)

Billie 4-0-51
Mandy 5-0-67
Peyton 6-0-49
Sonya 4-0-71


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- will probably drink again
- doesnt seem happy about the current debate
- joined 7 years after me


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Joined a Christmas mafia game. 

Will get killed. Those bastards!

Merry Christmas Kenny xD


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Good morning brother Stryker

* Just confirmed what I've been saying all along

* Says he is not gonna drink ever again, which means he will go out again tonight*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that Clea in her civilian/hippie wear and Strange in his fine business suit are adorable. 










- Hopefully has internet again.

- Did post in that IIconics thread.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Needs to give me his opinion on that Sabrina lookalike I sent him :hmm: 

Probably knows that Instagram can be a weird place

Also posted in that name the wrestler thread in the classic section


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Instagram is a boring place, especially on PC

* Should know that I did get my internet back yesterday around 7pm my time

* Probably not happy with the 2018 win-loss record of Sonya that zrc posted. Peyton's is not so great either*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- Weirdly close. :anna 

- I got two right, posted two, and now I'm done.

- Should know that I love these goobers:










Mordy:

- Did NOT ninja me.

-Thinks Instagram is boring.

- Should know that I love these losers:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sister Magik. 

Dr. Clea

Brother Ghoul


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Brother Stryker

* Still hasn't bought a premium to change his name

* Was lazy in his last post*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I was very lazy yes Brother Doop. 

I've been slacking on the rankings today too. 

Should know I'm still going out tonight. xD


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Going out.

- Should know that I'm also going out. I'm going to a 25th anniversary party for the Nightmare Before Christmas at an old movie palace. 

- Should know that I adore these utter dweebs:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*BROTER STRYKER

* And I imagine you will keep your promise and you won't drink right?

* Who are we kidding? We know you will keep ruin your almost non existent liver

* You should post in that "Why the IIconics are such jokes" thread, your comical, yet very honest and truthful way to describe the IIconics would be appreciated in that thread

SISTER MAGIK

* Phantom'd me

* Keep posting that he loves Clea and Strange

* Going out to haunt some poor souls at a party*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is to Peyton fandom what the Phantom of the Opera is to Christine fandom.

- Hugh Laurie is his man.

- Should know that I would die for these complete dorks:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Keeps reminding us that he loves Strange and Clea
Thinks they're dorks
Knows such things have no place in modern Marvel


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I know and it breaks my fragile little heart. :darryl

- Knows that Marvel totally hates love.

- Should know that modern Strange comics are mostly lame.

I guess I'll give you that... they screwed with my favorite superhero. Still like some modern Marvel tho.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has a fragile heart

* That got broken on April 8th 2018

* Probably alñready watched the Sabrina Christmas episode*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Mentioned the Dark Day. :no

- Should know that this was also a dark day:










- Will be shocked to learn that I haven't watched the Sabrina special yet. :O

Waiting for someone.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Calls the day of Mania 34 "The Dark Day"

* At least he only has one dark day, besides their debut and Super Show Down all days have been dark for my favourite this year :sadbecky

* Have some Kairi*


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

likes wonky-eyed chicks

never knows if his girlfriend is talking to him or someone slightly to his right

has yet to figure out exactly how comfortable he is with direct eye contact, though he is beginning to suspect it is not very


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has wet dreams about Asuka

* Joined the forum 2 days after my 21st birthday

* Used to go by the name Anark*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Did not use the word "fap." :anna :yay :woo

- Growing as a person.

- In general... not just below.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Was bored

* Probably still is

* Missing the regulars*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Brother Doop.

Wanted me to post in a jobber Royce thread. 

Should know I went out instead xD


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that the party was fun. Left early to defeat traffic tho.

- Also went out.

- Did not post in a jobber thread.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ended up at a karaoke bar. Hilarity ensued. Especially when I did the splits and ripped my jeans. 

Had a nice time at his party.

Also didn't post in the jobber thread?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I was the first post in that thread.

-


PhantomoftheRing said:


> Mordy's coming...


- Ripped his jeans.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Faceless entity

- Loves using GIFs

- Wants to learn the Mystic Arts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Iron Maiden fan. :mark

- Thinks Baron > Braun.

- Is correct.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Went to a Nightmare before Christmas thing. 

Oogie Boogie was awesome.

Started a Hiroyo Matsumoto thread.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I also tried to kill a Hiroyo Matsumoto thread.

- Knows that Oogie Boogie is the man. 

- Did all the karaoke. I've only ever sung two songs at karaoke.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has sung two songs at karaoke

- I've sung zero

- May or may not agree that Baron>Braun


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Braun is a sideshow act... I like those.

- Metal is his favorite genre.

- For both of us:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Did not use the word "fap." :anna :yay :woo


fapfapfapfapfapfapfapfap :asuka

sorry. I'm back, hello.

EMERALD-FIRE:

- Making this a post three gifs thread. Should know I'm happy to oblige. :anna
-








-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Likes to use the word fap... and probably likes to fap as well >

* Should know that now you can receive a personalized 20 seconds video message from Peyton... for 50 dollars. She sold out :lauren

* Looking forward to the TLC Triple Threat*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- You sold out! You sold out! You sold out!










- Would get some sick satisfaction from seeing my Bex lose at TLC. :sadbecky 

- Knows Dean & Seth will steal the show. They don't need a stipulation to do it, either. :ambrose :rollins


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh yay another Dean and Seth match... Next!

Asuka/Flair/Becky better show why they're the top 3 in WWE. Being the best doesn't always equate to a good match. 

Brother Wall.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

One of the fellow creatures of the night. 

One of my homies. 

He is the only Nia Jax fan on this site.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Did not write the above post in the usual red text 

- Wants to see Becky vs Ronda at WM

- Fan of The Deadman


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

BThSantaClauseSlayer said:


> One of the fellow creatures of the night.
> 
> One of my homies.
> 
> He is the only Nia Jax fan on this site.


Incorrect. Others vote for Nia in every ranking thread. xD



emerald-fire said:


> - Did not write the above post in the usual red text
> 
> - Wants to see Becky vs Ronda at WM
> 
> - Fan of The Deadman


Expected Buffy to write in red.
Didn't ninja me.
Can I throe your tree off a balcony?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I don't have a tree

- I have a useless treadmill you could throw off a balcony instead

- Not the only Nia Jax fan on WF


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Even grinchy zrc has a tree.

Treadmill off a balcony it is. 

Ready for Christmas?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Emerald Fire is always ready for anything

- This thread is making me talk in third person too :lol

- Likes The Undertaker


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Undertaker was the first wrestler I ever saw on TV. My parents thought I'd be scared of him cause of his character, but nope loved him. 

Good old Brother Fire.

Should know counting the years end rankings is a slog haha


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Probably doesn't know the story behind my username

- Not scared to go one on one with The Undertaker

- Is one of the only two members on this forum I can remember right now to have a 3 letter username


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't no.

But there is a Mills and Boon book called Emerald Fire.

And a communications company in Cork.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Googled Emerald Fire :lol

- It's from a line from this song 






- This song was stuck in my head at the time I was creating my account


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** His name comes from a song

* Was talking in the third person

* Looking forward to the TLC triple threat more than any other match in the card*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows zrc doesn't appreciate greatness :goaway










- Knows majority of the TLC card is shit, aside from a couple of matches.

- Knows the Women's Match should be great. I actually can't call the winner, which is pretty refreshing. Asuka adds a nice dynamic. I could see all of them winning, even Asuka. :asuka I still think Becky retains though. :becky2 The only result I'd be 'blah' about is if Charlotte wins.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Indeed, because he doesn't appreciate DJ :cool2

Think Becky will retain, so do I. 

Would not send me a mention at 1am UK time to respond to a forum thread because he knows I'm sleeping then. It's okay emerald, I still like you. :lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Why would I appreciate DJ? I don't know the bitch. 

Hello Brother Nossy.

The Grinch of this thread.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Also a massive grinch. At least Nostalgia doesn't throw Christmas trees. :sip

- His most played game on PS4 is WWE 2K18 with 768 hours. :woah

- Falls asleep with games on. :lol I don't think I've ever done that. I get way too engaged. I think the only time I've come close is when I used to play on Christmas morning at like 5am after opening my presents.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I tend to drift off some afternoons, and I've usually got a game on at the time. I'll be walking around San Andreas or.kicking the crap out of Peyton Royce, then bam! I wake up to Peyton Royce winning the match. Only way she does. :lmao

I'm not a Grinch, I never feel christmassy until like 2 days beforehand. Blame my mother (I do)

Will maybe check out the women's rankings when they're done.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows zrc's gaming hours :hmm: 

Hates Lynx Christmas gifts but he will get more of them this year :lol

Should know she posted a new pic:















Occasionally takes naps

Well you do get up very early :shrug 

Will start to feel christmassy in a week's time


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is that a nose ring? Oh no! :goaway

- Knows I get Lynx Africa sets for Christmas. Oh, the Christmas Joy. :sadbecky

- Should check the General Gaming Discussion thread. There is a new thingy Sony has brought out where you can see your 'PS4 Life' what games you played first and how many hours you've spent playing certain games.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Not sure, but it seems she has a big nose. :lol 

Wants me to spend my money more wisely, but still wants me to buy a PS4 :hmm:

Should know I need to catch a bus in a few minutes so I will depart


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Have fun on the poor wagon Brother Noss. 

DJ has a big.nose. 

But a bigger hose.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows I spent 21 days on Black Ops III.

- Knows we should probably get a life.

- Knows fuck that, video games* ARE* life. :aryep


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Just imagine what we could've done with all these hours. :lmao

Like... Play more games.

Funny thing is I go weeks without going on the ps4. And only had it little over a year, and still raked up 32 days on 2k18.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Spends a lot of time playing vidoe games

* More than I spend looking for Peyton pics :grin2:

* Only gets christmassy 2 days before Christmas*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I had 30 days played on MW2 back in the day, but now I don't play video games anymore :shrug

Should know Fourth Wall confessed to me he is also curious in seeing DJ's body :lol 

Posted in why are the IIconics such jokes thread. No surprise there. :eyeroll


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Phantom summoned me there *



PhantomoftheRing said:


> Mordy's coming...


** Should create a "Why Sonya is a joke" thread :lol

* Since she has less wins and more losses than Peyton this year*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know it's not just about wins and losses but how a character is portrayed. Peyton has always been portrayed has a comedy jobber so that's what she will likely remain. Sonya while having a bad win/loss record, is not portrayed in the same way and actually gets competitive matches and lasts long in battle royals, compared to the IIconics who are dumped out in a minute because they are comedy act that WWE want people to believe no one can take seriously. 

WWE booking should show you that wins/losses don't matter much. They will sometimes take someone with a horrible win/loss record and push them to the moon (Jinder Mahal, Jack Swagger). So WWE doesn't seem to care and unfortunately this is why the company has such a lack of starpower these days.

So while Sonya may just be used to push Mandy she is still featured better than Peyton. :shrug


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

There's only three women worth anything on Smackdown. 

Peyton, Mandy and Sonya aren't one of them. 

This jobber tennis is boring.

Brother Perv - Peyton is sitting on 821pts. 
Brother Noss - Sonya has 202.5


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*BROTHER XAVIER

* They feauture Peyton more than Sonya (not only on the ring, but in outside stuff, like interviews, network and youtube shows, etc), which means they see more value on her :shrug

* Anyways, don't want to start another "who is the better jobber?" discussion, it's pointless, they both are jobbers to the ABC

* Probably finds DJ's nose ring cute :hmm

BROTHER STRYKER

* Knows that the only women that matter on SD are the ABC

* Getting bored of doing the year end rankings

* Probably will never finish counting Becky's points :lol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

More value as a comedy jobber yes. :shrug 

Who started these terrible nicknames? :hmm: No wonder Anark buries the hell out of this thread.

Should explain why mine is Xavier because I have no idea


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** More value as a charismatic performer who can do stuff beyond the ring, something Sonya can't do since she lacks charisma

* zrc started with calling everyone brothers, then he choosed to be called "Brother Stryker" for a x-men character who hates mutants, I choosed you to call you Brother Charles Xavier because you are the opposite :lol. Phantom wanted to be called "Sister Magik" for whatever reason and well, I think it is obvious why I am called brother perv >

* Probably is gonna use the fpalm after that explanation*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I like beautiful women, not mutants :shrug



What is Fourth Wall's nickname then? :side:


Probably will watch the whole TLC PPV :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** And zrc hates trans people and not mutants, but you get the point

* The Fourth Wall is Brother Wall, since he is a nice guy and we still haven't come up with something for him :beckylol, if you have some cool nickname please post it :lol

* PPVs are from 7-11pm here, and , believe it or not, network tv in my country is even worse than WWE, so yeah, probably I will be watching it, which means that I will be shitting on the show on the PPV thread and on Twitter and having the actual PPV on the background until something interesting happens*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't hate trans people either. 

Will watch TLC. Just like jobber Royce, seeing as she isn't.booked.

Knows she's only got a.chance of actual PPV for battle royals. Wonder how many seconds she'll last in her first Rumble.

FYI wall was Brother Pool, and Mord was Brother Doop.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** She probably will beat Santino's record in the womens Rumble :side:

* You are wrong though, she also is on PPVs that are on Australia :grin2:

* She has posted that she will be on TLC tonight, I assume that backstage, but I do hope that, unlikely as it is, that she and Billie cost Charlotte the match to avenge that time they got destroyed by her. The fun part would be that they probably would be cheered for that, since Charlotte is the least over of the women on the triple Threat and no one wants to see her win*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I would call him Curious Wall because he seems to be curious about everything yet he is too scared to check some things out :lol

I remember the days where I watched PPV's live. When I was most active on this forum (2012/2013) I used to watch every PPV live and some RAW's (even though they were on 1am to 4am here) and would sometimes post on here when it was on. Depending on whether I was watching the show with friends or not. If I wasn't and it was a fairly boring show I'd definitely be on here and treat the show as background material. 

Has got his internet fixed? :hmm:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> ** She probably will beat Santino's record in the womens Rumble :side:
> 
> * You are wrong though, she also is on PPVs that are on Australia :grin2:
> 
> * She has posted that she will be on TLC tonight, I assume that backstage, but I do hope that, unlikely as it is, that she and Billie cost Charlotte the match to avenge that time they got destroyed by her. The fun part would be that they probably would be cheered for that, since Charlotte is the least over of the women on the triple Threat and no one wants to see her win*


Australian show wasn't on PPV. It was a network exclusive. So nope, not wrong.  but nice try Buttercup. The only show that was a PPV around then was Evolution. 

Brother Noss 

Knows I don't hate trans people.

Knows that gimmick went the way of the dodo. 

Caught a bus.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*BROTHER XAVIER

* It comes and goes. Like, for some reason the internet has been really slow this month, but I usually restarted the modem and it went back to normal, but these last couple of days I restarted the modem and it took hours to get the internet back, so now I am afraid to restart it whenever the internet is slow af.

* I think the internet provider is mad because I keep hanging on them whenever they offer me stuff. I told them no like 3 times, that I was happy with the service that I had (because I was) and I didn't neeed anything else, but they call every day and I got bored so I hang the phone whenever they call and apparently they got triggered and they are giving me a shitty service to get those offers.

* Never told us how it went in his doctor appointment

BROTHER STRYKER

* I like to lie to myself, since that is the only "PPV win" that my fave will have for a while... or maybe ever :darryl

* Doesn't hate trans people

* Likes to rib on Brother Xavier because he likes some though*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Peyton might still make top 10. Haven't got that far yet :lmao

What if she doesn't even get to enter the Rumble? :lmao they might do the coin toss so one of them enters. 

At least you'll both have something in common. Watching the show on screen.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> fapfapfapfapfapfapfapfap :asuka


But you don't use the word in every other post like Brother Perv does...

Also, you're not Brother Perv. You can use that word as often as you please.

Mordy:

- Cannot use that word.

- His internet provider is out to get him.

- Knows I'm Sister Magik because I'm demonic and rad.

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Should know that it's way too early here to ninja the Phantom.

- Disapproves of Asuka being my GOAT. 

She brought my family together, dammit! Bull never did that!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't mind when Brother Wall uses the word fap

* Doesn't want me to use the word fap though

* Should know that I probably won't, there hasn't been much to fap about lately, Peyton's posts have been underwhelming

Probably has noticed that I used the word fap 3 times (now 4) just to trigger him :grin2:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Eh, too early for me to even feign outrage.

- To thine own self be true, you little weirdo. :anna

- Remember me as I am:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- That's because I'm not a perv. (apparently) :asuka

- Knows I'm probably a bigger horn dog than him. :beckylol

- Should know I prefer saying "alone time." It makes it sound so innocent. :beckylol

Phantom:

- Rooting for :asuka tonight

- Probably keeping his expectations really low, however. :becky2

- Would groan at a Charlotte win. #BooTheWoo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is more polite about her undying lust. roud

- Knows that the Phantom is just messing with Mordy.

- Watched Sabrina Saves Christmas?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

There are better ways than what's fappening

Bash the Bishop
Syphon the Python

Or old school Spank the Monkey.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I haven't watched the Special yet, as I'm still working towards finishing the Season. Have a couple of episodes left. 

- Knows Christmas is 9 days away :woo

- I'm allowed to use fap as much as I like. I would, but I don't want to scare any potential new posters away. :mj2

zrc:

- Squeeze my hog is another one. :lmao You can thank Twitch for that. 

- Probably didn't just eat Pizza :book

- Should know I'll probably be hungry again in a couple of hours.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I ate pizza yesterday, which is kind of a luxury here :woo

* Has many "alone time" moments each day >

* Wouldn't be against the IIconics costing Charlotte the match tonight*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

No pizza for me, I'm going out to a party tonight.

Will be happy Peyton made top 10. 

She won't next year.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm not awake enough for this:

Anna:

- I always liked "preparing the monologue."

- Should know that I had pizza last night.

- Digs that Tom Hardy.

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Partying tonight.

- Should know that we danced to some Siouxsie last night. :dance


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

From the slang thesaurus.

Smurf Pump

Spank the Plank

Pump the porpoise.

These actions make you a Solosexual.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is not fulling awake
Its Sunday, so yeah
There's a Sabrina Saves Christmas?

zrc:
Ninja
Using WTF slang
I don't know


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Finds Alexandra Daddario hotter than Liv Tyler

* Finds Nina Dobrev hotter than Victoria Justice

* Thinks Scarlett Bourdeaux is the hottest woman on wrestling*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Virus:

- There is a holiday special.

- Does not dig modern She-Hulk. 

- She got it better than Strange and Clea. :darryl

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Should realize that Brother Virus doesn't have an X-Men name... :hmm

- Thinks Peyton > Scarlett.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Modern Marvel just sucks. And has done for a while. 

Last X-Men character I enjoyed was Dust. 

Danced to the Banshees.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I've enjoyed a lot of the lighter "teen" stuff.

- Should know that I'm sticking with the old stuff for Strange. 

- Should know that a womanizing jerk like Modern Strange should never have been Sorcerer Supreme. I mean, he lost it or whatever, but I don't think he was ever worthy. He wasn't focused.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Told me that Peyton ended up in the top 10 of the year rankings :woo

* Probably knows that is mostly because of me being annoying about her all around the forum, putting her over and not because of anything she has done in the ring

* The hot sig pics helped I guess >

Should come up with a nickname for Brother Virus since he knows more about the X-men than I do

SISTER MAGIK

* Is demonic and rad

* Apparently has finally watched the Sabrina Christmas special

* Should know that, at least in hotness, Peyton >>>> Everyone imo*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nah. Not yet. Tonight.

- Knows that rooting for Strange and Clea in modern comics is a little like rooting for the IIconics. :darryl

- Knows that Okada is boss.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Virus is Brother Colossus cause Col saved everyone from the legacy Virus xD

Sister Magik should approve.

Can't believe I'm watching Shrek


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Shrek and Shrek 2 are fine, 3 and 4 are some of the worst movies I've seen

* Liked the nickname he choosed for Virus

* Knows that Clea and Strange have better chance of success than the IIconics :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- There are far worse movies out there...

- The more I think about it, the more I dislike modern Strange. That just needs to be retconned completely. People love to joke about the Clea-Ben Franklin romance in the Englehart run, but at least that was amusing and memorable. Nothing about new Strange is amusing or memorable.

-Rooting for Not Charlotte and Becky tonight.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nothing much about Modern Marvel is all that good
Maybe not hiring social media dipshits with no comic book experience to write for you
DC, for all its flaws, is much better right now


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I probably agree with that. Mister Miracle, Eternity Girl, and Doomsday Clock are aces. 


- Knows that I was totally into the first series of Unstoppable Wasp... the return has been a little underwhelming. Art is cute tho.

Not sure if I relate to Nadia the way I did in the first one and that bums me out... :sadbecky

-Digs that Donna Troy.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Years End Ranking spoilers



Spoiler: Your Ladies



49. Mia Yim
48. Hiroyo Matsumoto
41. Bull Nakano
28. Meiko Satomura


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'll take it.

- Asuka is #2?

- I know who #1 is. :lauren

P.S. This is everything.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1074160331377774592


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I've won two Solo games in COD Blackout today. I'm on fucking fire.










- Knows I'll be in a good mood the rest of the night. :anna

- Posted an adorable Kairi Sane photo.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Hoping The Man wins tonight :becky








Straight fire on COD :becky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

According to Fourth Wall spends less time on the forum since becoming a mod 

Makes you wonder why he became a mod in the first place, and then a super mod :hmm: 

Sent me a great rep earlier :banderas


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

CJ:

- Also wants :becky to win.

- His dog probably wants that as well.

- Bummed about Mickie's place in the ranking. :sadbecky

NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Will not be Christmas-ing with us. :sadbecky

- Sent me a unique Sabrina rep.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't care who wins the match tonight. But it'll probably be Becky so Flair can win the Rumble next month.

Asuka is there to throw fans a bone. But she's got zero chance of winning. 

Your tree isn't safe.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Also hoping The Man wins tonight. :becky2

- Knows no matter the result, there will be some bitching on this site. Standard. :beckylol People are never happy.

- Should get COD on PS4, so we can duo. :becky2

zrc:

- Doesn't care about the result but would laugh at Becky fans if she lost. :sadbecky

- Thinks Asuka has zero chance. I wouldn't say zero, I think there's a slight chance she could win. Very slight.

- Is the Christmas tree murderer. Lock him up!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that ninja-ing has begun!!! :mark

-Won two solo games in COD. :woo :dance

- Doesn't need quarters to play games... :hmm


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

There's a game store around here that has arcade machines in the back. They only take 20p but they got the old Wrestlefest, Street Fighter and MK. 

Went out last night. 

Without Elvira, she wasn't impressed.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably hasn't used the shitty site known as Badoo 

Should know it's a frustrating experience to even find one interesting local girl on there

But the site did give me one date a few months back so that's probably why I haven't packed in it yet. :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Those are the games the Phantom plays... :banderas

- Should know that I'm going out again... I might invite Elvira.

- Thinks Will Ferrell can suck an egg.

NO:

- Ninja'd me. :fuckthis

- Using a dating site.

- Friend of the world, enemy of Bayley.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I think everyone just uses Tinder these days. Long gone are the days when I'd use Orange Mobile Chat :lmao

Badoo is one I never tried. It seems archaic as Bebo these days. 

Brother Noss, hope the bus journey was smooth.



Sister Magik turtled my funny parts.

Love the arcade machines. Kept them in business last summer. 

Nothing was better than a tango ice blast and classic.MK.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Part of the "Not the other 2" team when it comes to tonight's triple threat

* Should know that the internet is slow af again :lauren:fuck

* Asuka broughg his family together*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Asuka is the one wrestler my family loves. roud

- Should know that my sister will be watching TLC tonight. I'll watch it later. 

- Learning to love the Micucci? :woo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Everyone's favourite Asuka fan :asuka
Except for me, I still prefer........
Knows when this thread's going to die :hmm:



Nostalgia said:


> According to Fourth Wall spends less time on the forum since becoming a mod


:aries2

I don't post much anymore, but I'm still about :beckyhi


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Claims to be watching TLC later.

Is lying, because he'll find out that Asuka didn't win.

Has an avatar of a comic book character as Santa. I assume it's Doctor Strange but I can't tell.

EDIT - Insert 3 other things.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

CJ:

- I'm not his favorite Asuka fan... 

- ...but I am his favorite Clea fan by default! :mark










- My favorite Isla Dawn fan. :anna

Tyrion:

- Ninja'd me.

- Should know that my avatar is from Vault of Horror...

- ...but knows me well enough to assume that everything is related to Strange. roud


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

May or may not riot if Asuka doesn't win tonight :lauren
The only American that frequents this thread :hmm:
Not a huge sports fan


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows Isla Dawn is hot

I've never seen a match from her though which will make you roll your eyes 

May or may not be on a dating site :hmm:



CJ said:


> :aries2
> 
> I don't post much anymore, but I'm still about :beckyhi





The Fourth Wall said:


> Yeah, CJ has told me himself he comes on less because he's a Mod. I imagine it can be fucking dreadful at times moderating those horrible sections.


:shrug


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Finds Isla Dawn hot

* Has never seen a match from her, just like me

* Knows that CJ will put us on :thelist after that*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows I don't come on at ridiculous times anymore :beckylol
Has been talking to TFW :side:
Thinks DJ should reward him for all the free promotion he gives her :hmm

Mordy

Think Peyton should reward him for all the free promotion he gives her :hmm
Everyone's favourite Peruvian member :anna
At war with Becky fans :thelist


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Got ninja'd

* Hasn't noticed it yet

* Rooting for "the man" today... Me too* :rollins


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Isla probably wrestles better than Peyton :lol 

Should know on the dating site I found one local profile who was trans but not very convincing :lmao 

6ft tall as well which grosses me out. Obviously they can't all be stunners like DJ. :shrug


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Constantly name dropping DJ
Sent me DJ rep earlier
Never sends me Decker rep anymore :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*BROTHER XAVIER

* Keeps making digs on Peyton despite I don't say anything about his favourite until he insults mine :lauren

* Now that I remember I did see an Isla match, in the MYC this year, I forgot she was on it :lol. Peyton is better, not by much though

* Is afraid that the 6 feet tall trans is bigger than him, in more ways than one :beckylol

CJ GOAT

* Misses Leanna reps

* Give me a minute, need to spread some rep

* In the mean time check your visitor wall :grin2:*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Exposing my PM confessions. :sadbecky Probably revenge for all the times I've done it to him. :lmao

- Would not enjoy a Mod position on this site. :lol

- Used to be a good CoD player, before he stopped gaming. 1v1 me bro.

JESUS CHRIST NINJA

- Knows there is too many regulars online right now.

- Probably not that excited over TLC tonight.

- Has Jobber arguments with Nostalgia. :hayden3


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Would probably embarrass Nostalgia at COD :aryep
Still trying to find Yorkshire's answer to Anna Kendrick :anna
Long time WF BFF :thumbsup


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Now his visitor wall is IIconic

* And his reps got some love as well

* I am not in a war with all Becky fans, I still like you, B and Brother Wall :grin2:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Becky won by 800points!

LandSLIDE!

Should have a bowl of weetabex in celebration. 


Keep it all you like Brother Perv.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know you're not the only one to get a endless supply of DJ rep 

Should know I'm not trying to convert anyone :armfold

I will remember Decker next time tho


zrc:

Actually eats Weetabix 

Must sweeten it a lot to get that bland mush down you

Should know I did try tinder for a bit but found it worse than Badoo lol


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Likes young looking girls

Once said he liked transgender girls

Posts in this section a lot


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Liked the rep I sent him earlier
Knows I can't even remember what it was :lol (probably a pic of Clea)
Not a fan of Weetabex :goaway

SWA

New in here :hmm
Becky fan :becky
Has good taste :becky2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- May or may not receive rep from the Phantom. :mark

- Will it be DJ or Françoise Hardy?

- Only time will tell...

CJ:

- Ninja'd me.

- Reps non-phantoms with Clea?!??!?! :O

- Observes Bexmas. :becky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*SAYWHATAGAIN

* Stares at my sig a lot

* Can't blame him

* Thinks that the IIconics are not that bad

SO MANY NINJAS

CJ GOAT

* Not a fan of DJ rep

* Me neither :lol

* We'll take it because we like brother Xavier

SISTER MAGIK

* No, I am still not a Micucci fan

* WIll probably post some Micucci because of that comment :lauren

* Thinks Sabrina Christmas special >>> TLC*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- TOO MUCH NINJA-ING!!! :goaway

- Loves Nickelback the way Phantom loves Shonen Knife.

- Thinks Peyton is the Jobber Supreme. Take that, Sonya.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sister Magik.

Did you invite Elvira?

Knows the Iiconics aren't half bad. They're all bad!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Burying the Iiconics as well

* One day they will be champions, you will see...

* Probably in another company, if they haven't retired by then :darryl*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Burying them is what I do Brother Perv. 

Watching TLC. 

I feel sorry for you, I can barely get through the 20 minute highlights.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bribing me with Decker rep :sodone
Used to all the Peyton putdowns :sadbecky
Will probably watch TLC live :lauren

zrc

Ninja'd the fuck outta me :sadbecky
Planning a trip across the water just to throw my tree off a balcony :sadbecky
No sig



PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Reps non-phantoms with Clea?!??!?! :O


All the time :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

WHAT THE WHAT!!??!?!?!??!?!?

Mordy:

- Will master the dark arts to make the IIconics champions.

- Knows that his girls will likely be a level above Dana Brooke. :anna

- Asking Santa for a Peyton figure.

CJ:

- Ninja'd me.

- Spreading the Clea love. roud

- Did not ban me. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Will be watching the highlights like me 

Which is what smart people do 

Knows Mordy sigs are not that special and he should stop always talking about them :goaway



Phantom: 

Rarely reps

Should know I'm editing this late because this is the 364th time you have ninja'd me and I've ran out of what to say

Rooting for :asuka tonight


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Especially when I can't even see his sigs :lmao

Hey Noss we can be grinchs together. We can sit there like Statler and Waldorf. You looking for a convincing ****** on Badoo and me looking for a stud on Grindr. :lmao

I'll cook.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows I will melt his heart with the necromantic power of my holiday cheer. :anna

- Wants to throw my tree off of a balcony. :sadbecky

- Will leave my Universal Monsters junk alone?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You can keep your universal monster junk. Sounds like a sex toy brand :lmao

Your tree will never be safe. 

Still going out?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:lmao I'm not looking for a convincing ******, I'm just looking for a normal girl to potentially date. 

I was just viewing a few different profiles and I found it funny that I found one in my area because that is surprising for Norfolk. This is not Brighton.

Knows I should not even bring it up in the first place because it leads to more ribbing. :side:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Believed my lies about repping people Clea :no:
Won't be celebrating Bexmas :sadbecky
Knows there's a lot of ninjas lurking



PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Did not ban me. :anna


It can be arranged :aryep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Yeah. Going to the store first... but I don't wanna leave. :sadbecky

- Will spare the Doctor Strange on top of the tree?

- Knows I'm never going to see that Magik movie. :darryl

CJ:

- Ninja'd me.

- I did not. I believe in kayfabe. :anna

- #DontbanPhantom :andre

Please?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*CJ GOAT

* Should know that I have like 100 Leanna pics from her Playboy photoshoots just in case for you :grin2:

* He does like my sig, unlike the grinch that is Nostalgia

* Uses :anna more than Brother Wall :monkey

SISTER MAGIK

* Not watching House atm :side:

* The Christmas episode from season 4 is one of my favourites :mark:

* Doesn't want to be banned. Me neither, the thread wouldn't be the same without him :sadbecky*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nah Dr. strange is a goner. 

Unless you hide it well.

Once found this roaming on Grindr. I'm not convinced its human. :lmao :lmao










Brother Perv
Peyton
Royce
Not ICONIC


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- What am I looking at?

- Knows I will avenge Strange. :anna

- Approves of Aubrey. :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I should've asked.him if he was available for birthday parties :lmao

Yes I approve muchly of Sage. 

Grab me some potato chips at the store please.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nostalgia said:


> Will be watching the highlights like me
> 
> Which is what smart people do
> 
> ...



It always gives me that "spread the love" jive... including right now.

Here's what I was gonna give you:










- Will do.

- Sour cream & onion acceptable?

-


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

His rankings reign supreme :anna
Not a Brummie, but is a bro :anna
Doesn't like it when I call his faves by their TNA names :lauren

Phantom

Phantom'd me :bunk
Trying to suck up to Nostalgia :rep
Will probably change their avi at least 50 times before Christmas :hmm:



Mordecay said:


> * Uses :anna more than Brother Wall :monkey


Not for long. I made a new one I'll be overusing :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Needs to work on his rep spreading skills, and venture out of this section :asuka I know, it's scary out there.

- A DJ picture was posted and it wasn't Nostalgia doing it. :O

- Will never be overtaken as top poster of this thread :asuka

GOD DAMN IT :sadbecky

- Ninja'd me.

- Won't be using :anna anymore soon. 

- Still calls it TNA, watch out, it's IMPACT WRESTLING now. Or maybe it's Global Force Wrestling, ah, who the hell cares? :vince We all know it stands for Test and Albert.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

CJ:

- Was phantom'd. Sorry.

- We both use :anna a lot.

- Thank you for :anna.

Anna:

- Phantom'd the Phantom.

- Should know that I do venture outside of this thread... it's just not as groovy out there. :anna

- Had a wonderful day of pizza and COD.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> It always gives me that "spread the love" jive... including right now.
> 
> Here's what I was gonna give you:
> 
> ...


Sour cream and onion.. My favourite xD

Posted some Sage, yay!

I also want some Pepsi Max. 



CJ said:


> His rankings reign supreme :anna
> Not a Brummie, but is a bro :anna
> Doesn't like it when I call his faves by their TNA names :lauren
> 
> ...


Damn right I don't. Last time I saw Victoria her signing board didn't even mention "Tara".

I still love you, but your tree is a goner. 

The yearbook thing I'm doing for the years end is probably going unnoticed. Took me ages to do it too.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** It sucks when you put effort in something and gets unnoticed

* Like most of my tweets to Peyton :vincecry

* Hates Christmas trees*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I'm leaving.

- Should know that this is addressed to everyone... I'm not doing anymore edits right now. :no

- Aubrey for all!!! :mark










Be groovy, cats.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

@Mordecay;
Might pick up once it gets to the Top 50. People are viewing it which is a Start I guess. Gonna pain me when I have to put Tamina as #61 :lmao then again I'm the only one to vote for her all year haha. 

Should be worried about Billie. If she does have concussion then wave goodbye to Peyton till she's OK. 

Peyton has as bright a future as Shane Thorne.



Sister Magik
Have a nice time buddy. 
Much jubilations for the Phantom.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I mean, it's not like they are doing anything with the IIconics besides jobbing them out in house shows, so it wouldn't be much of a difference if they take them out of the road entirely :shrug.

* Comparing Peyton future to the one of the recently released uncharismatic TM61 guy :vincecry

* It's cruel and mean with my feelings towards the IIconics :sadbecky*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nick Miller was released. Sexy Shane is still there.

For now.

Just like Peyton.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I saw him and CJ viewing the thread, so I waited to not get ninja'd. :cool2

- Here's what he thinks of zrc comparing Peyton to Shane Thorne










- Has lost all optimism that the IIconic's will ever do anything meaningful. :sadbecky

OH, FOR GOD SAKE

- Knows I'm never able to escape the ninja.

- Implying Peyton will be released in the near future. Meanie.

- Should know my luck for winning COD Battle Royale seems to have run out today. Keep landing, not being able to find a gun and being chased by someone with one. :lmao


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

But you got ninja'd :lmao

Brother Wall we wuv you.

Your tree will be thrown off a balcony though.

Plays too much COD. I remember the first one to tell me he played COD. I said "there's a fish game?"


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Must be able to type really quickly. We should have a type speed competition some day with all the regulars in this thread. :lmao 

- Wuvs me.










- Leave my tree alone!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*BROTHER STRYKER

* Keeps implying that the Iiconics will be released soon :mj2

* Has ran out of things to say, so keeps posting that he will throw off the Christmas tree of the person above in every post

* SHould know that I don't have a Christmas tree, so that won't work on me :aryep

BROTHER WALL

* Probably won't be on tomorrow :sadbecky

* Will check TLC though

* Wants to make a speed typing competition among the regulars here :lauren*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I don't bury Peyton, only speak the truth :lauren

Doesn't appreciate the reps I send him :side:

Should know I have no interest in that person I mentioned from the dating site earlier so your jokes don't bother me :shrug


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I also only speak the truth the uncharismatic Sonya, but I guess you don't think they are true, just like I don't think the things you say about Peyton are true :shrug

* Probably will ask out the person in the pic that zrc posted :lol

* I honestly don't care much about reps, not only yours :shrug. Unless they are the ones from CJ GOAT :homer*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should stop being gross :goaway 


Sucking up to CJ once again :lauren


Doesn't have a Christmas tree. Yay, I'm not alone.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows what Mordy's up to :benson
Lives beside the seaside :cool2
Doesn't have a Christmas tree because he's too scared of what zrc would do to it



The Fourth Wall said:


> - Should know I saw him and CJ viewing the thread, so I waited to not get ninja'd. :cool2





zrc said:


> But you got ninja'd :lmao


:beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*BROTHER XAVIER

* CJ is a nice guy and most people says he sends the best reps (besides the ones form Peyton I send :grin2, so no lies there :shrug

* I actually do have a Christmas tree and ornaments, but I am too lazy to put them on, and I have been for the past 8 years or so, besides I spent Christmas at my aunt's

* Thinks I am gross :lauren

CJ GOAT

* Ninja'd me as well :lauren

* Loved the recent reps :yay

* Not so much the post on his wall :hmm*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows I often jinx myself in this thread. :side:

- Knows I'd wipe the floor with Nostalgia on Call of Duty. We're talking a 30-0 game. :cool2

- Didn't call Nostalgia's seaside inferior this time :O

GIVE ME A BREAK, GOD FUCK DAMN IT

- Knows CJ is a sweet & lovely guy. Call me a suck-up all you want fools, CJ is my dog. :reigns

- Knows CJ is the best GFX Maker. Even though he'll deny it :cool2

- Cannot go a day without getting in a jobber argument with Nostalgia. opcorn


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows I'm getting ribbed the most in this thread today

No different to any other day then 

Thinks I should watch all of Anna Kendrick's films :lauren


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I haven't ribbed you today Noss.

Knows I'll just throw something else of Brother Pervs off a balcony. 

Found anyone interesting on bad doo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*BROTHER XAVIER

* Doesn't want to watch Anna Kendrick films

* I probably only watched one or two tbh. I remember that Up in the Air film and maybe another one

* Going to sleep in a bit... unless he has drank energy drinks

BROTHER STRRYKER

* Goes back and forth between calling me Brother Perv and Brother Doop

* Just like brother Xavier he is honest about Peyton, but in a funnier way

* He buries everyone, even himself*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should drop the dumb nicknames :lauren

In about one hour yes

Would not admit his desire for that Peyton lookalike


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I desire that Peyton lookalike as much as you desire the person in zrc post

* It's true, posting the nicknames is becoming a chore

* Quitted Twitter because he didn't wanted to look too obsessed*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows I appreciated him spamming my wall with Peyton
But not as much as I appreciated LD :sodone
Knows I'm out of the loop & have no idea what those nicknames are about



The Fourth Wall said:


> - Knows CJ is the best GFX Maker. Even though he'll deny it :cool2


I'll deny it cause it's not true :benson


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows the 'Brother' thing is getting a bit out of hand :lauren

- Going to bed in one hour. Why not watch TLC Live on the WWE Network instead? :vince :cole

- Knows staying up for PPV's these days is pointless. It used to be fun and worth it, but the only one I'd consider doing it for is the Rumble or WrestleMania at this point.

CJ:

- Should know it's definitely true :fact

- Used to say I was better than him at GFX, but he was leagues ahead and I was fucking trash :lmao

- Knows nobody can top CHAMPviaDQ's masterpieces, however. :banderas Miss that guy. Chiefy too. Where have all these great guys gone. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know that is a horrible comparison because that Peyton lookalike is actually a hot girl :shrug 

Is not meeting any girl regardless so you shouldn't be so picky

Is incorrect, I just get really bored of Twitter. Even talking to DJ is dull when she will only reply with a few words. :side:




Also misses CHAMPviaDQ

Knows I made some great requests back in the day

We should both stay up for WrestleMania then. Wait that sounds a little gay. :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows Twitter is garbage, unless you have people to talk with. It's basically just talking to yourself. Which gets boring after a while.

- Really doesn't like the new nicknames in this thread :lol

- Got some Sonya rep from me :cool2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Deleted Twitter for ''privacy'' reasons

But didn't get his Twitter found by a former WF member

Is a curious wall


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Peace all, this *** is off out

Have a great night/day.

And hope you find a real woman on badoo.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm back for a few.

- Good day/night.

- May there be no sexy female Gambit cosplayers to darken your towels.

- Stay gold.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should post in the first word thread because I turned the topic into smash :mark: 

Probably still needs to spread rep 

Found the Sabrina lookalike I sent him pretty, so he wasn't denying his feelings like Mordy was.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Got his twitter found by Cafu. What a strange individual. :lol

- Knows wanting privacy and signing up to Twitter (A social media site) is a bit stupid. :hglol Still, they shouldn't be asking me for my phone number the bastards.

- Spreads the same DJ pic, so spreading rep is probably easy for him. :lol I usually tailor the reps to each person.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Thinks everyone has to like decent looking trans :nah2

* Is going to sleep in a few minutes

* Hopefully dreams of DJ and has a good night of sleep

WALL

* Send me Peyton rep :mark:

* Better than Nostalgias reps :grin2:

* Probably is missing a bit the Peyton bikini pics. Not as much as I do though :darryl*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:sadbecky

NO:

- Should know that I will head to the word thread in one sec.

- I wish him the best of luck in his online dating. :anna

- Thinks the nicknames need to :goaway.

Even Sister Magik?! :O

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Still calls me the GOAT X-Man. :anna

Yes... Magik is the GOAT. FIGHT ME.

- Just watched House Saves Christmas.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows I wouldn't say no to the lookalikes :shrug 

I mean does it really matter when they are 99% woman? :hmm: 

Visited DJ's Twitter earlier when he posted that pic in this thread :cool2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should get to bed, old man. :cool2










- Probably responsible for a good chunk of DJ's followers. I'm genuinely curious how many lurkers on here have followed her Twitter. We always get those guests in this thread. :lol

- Knows I'm one curious cat. Too much of a pussy beyond curiosity though. :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Prefers Home Alone to It's a Wonderful Life.

- Thinks time travel is pretty neat.

- Peace among worlds.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Gwenpool
Magik
Clea


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- It's a Wonderful Life is good, but Home Alone :banderas










- Would time travel to the past rather than the future if he had the choice, I would guess. :hmm

- Peace among worlds :woo










Edit:

Lazy
Virus
21 :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Virus:

- More Gwen, really. I accept the "pool" part tho... I guess.

- Got, like, really lazy. Such perfection of laziness fills me with admiration. 

- MOTU.

The Fourth Wall:

- Ninja'd me.

- Likes Aubrey more than MEW? :O

- Appreciates Kate Micucci: Perfect Human. roud


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- We've established this. Aubrey > all. Unless you're Anna Kendrick. :anna

- Digs MEW more than Aubrey? :O

-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Puts only Anna over Audrey
Neither is all that impressive to me
Though I do like Anna Kendrick misanthropic streak


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Was very lazy before

* Got called out for it

* Peyton >>>> All*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Not in looks :eyeroll 

Or talent :lauren 

Should know I'll leave now so you will be happy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Only buries my favourite and no one else's :lauren

* All this hate makes me think that he likes Peyton more than he thinks :grin2:

* Sweet Dreams brother Xavier*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus21 said:


> Puts only Anna over Audrey
> Neither is all that impressive to me
> Though I do like Anna Kendrick misanthropic streak


Are you saying Aubrey DOESN'T have a misanthropic streak? :hmm 

- Has been watching a lot of House lately.

- Has been having problems with his internet. 

- Will always cherish that time Peyton beat Asuka in a PPV.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Was right about me taking a day off tomorrow. Not going to bed just yet, but going to chill out a bit, watch some streams and go to bed soon. Goodnight guys. <3

- Knows TLC will probably suck for the most part, but we'll watch it anyways.

- Hates on my gal Sonya










Edit: Not naming three things Phantom, but I love you and good night. Have some Aubrey and MEW gifs.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Are you saying Aubrey DOESN'T have a misanthropic streak? :hmm
> 
> - Has been watching a lot of House lately.
> 
> ...


Nah, Aubrey just seems to be bored with people's shit. Anna seems to be the type of person who would like to see less people existing, especially around her

Quoted me
Called me lazy
Its Sunday, why not?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- Goodnight.

- Sleep tight.

- May there always be enough pizza in your dreams.

Virus:

- Ninja'd me.

- Thinks wanting less people to exist is an endearing quality.

- Deadpool is not one of the things he hates about modern Marvel. :hmm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Hasn't watched TLC yet

* WIll be happy :asuka

*







*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that this was the greatest night in the history of our sport. 










Should know The Man is on top. The real Man, the authentic Man, the longest unbeaten wrestler in WWE history. Not that jobber who called herself The Man after she won her first match in 3 years. 

Should know I currently look like The Joker.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is not a liar
Is happy now that he was given what he wanted
Will watch SD this week


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably not too happy about the result of tonight's main event

* But still pleased with the match itself

* Hasn't been posted here in a while*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Result was just fine. 

It's where they go next that's intriguing. As we could get Asuka/Becky and Flair/Ronda at Mania or Asuka/Flair 2 and Ronda/Becky.

Probably going to bed soon.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- HOLY CRAP.

- LIKE, AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :woo :dance :mark :asuka

- Praise Dormammu. :swanson


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Likely passed out on the floor when Asuka won :lol
- His year started and ended well with Asuka winning both times
- We're both happy cos both our faves won tonight :woo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is happy that Dean won the IC title.

I'm not. I mean, it's good that he has another belt on his record, but it's not a real accomplishment, it's the IC title. The Universal title is the one that counts, and he should be in line for that, instead of holding an anchor. Plus, it's a belt he's already won, so it's hard to get excited about it since it was already crossed off his title list. 

Should know I'm more happy that Ambrose got a clean pin over Seth Rollins than the IC title, because that's actually the bigger story. Rollins doesn't lose often, and clean even less. At least....I think that's true, based on the almost non existent amount of attention I've paid to his feuds as of late.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is a happy person today :asuka

- Edited above post

- Still doesn't care about midcard belts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that Asuka is the first woman to win the SmackDown womens championship in the main event of a PPV.

Unfortunately, she's not the first person to win the womens title in the main event of a PPV. That was, you guessed it.....Charlotte. *sigh* I was hoping Charlotte was already the champion when that HIAC match happened, I had to check. My heart sank a little bit. That would've been a wonderful little bragging right.

Should know that Asuka has won the first ever womens Royal Rumble and womens TLC match. Both in the main event.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ecstatic. 

- Knows that the Empress finally wears her well-deserved crown.

- Should know that I'm still squealing inside.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is having a massive party in the catacombs to celebrate Asuka's title win
- Has an appropriate avi for the season
- Enjoyed the latest Avengers teaser


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that his favourites will have his revenge on Ronda

* The TLC match was the only match he was looking forward last night

* Was happy that it was the main event*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know it was a decent show overall 

I beat Fourth Wall in predictions as well so that is good :cool2

Now keep Corbin off TV for awhile and RAW will improve


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Beat the Fourth Wall in the predictions thingy

* Hoping that Sonya has her chance against Asuka for the title

* Thinks the show was decent. That happens when you only watch the highlights :lol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

It was an enjoyable 30 minutes while drinking a Monster Energy drink :lol 

Probably dissapointed that Ruby lost to Natalya, but given the nature of the feud the face was always going to win 

Should know I laughed my ass off when Becky punched Nia backstage :lmao


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Likes Egyptian icons
- Annoyed that Ruby lost to Natalia 
- Fan of Black Sabbath?*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't care for Ruby so no :shrug I know Mordy likes her though. 

No outcomes disappointed me on the PPV so all is good. 

Is correct about Black Sabbath


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Ruby is the only good thing about the Squad (that and Liv being hot) and should go solo, and while she is better booked than the IIconics or Absolution, she always loses when it counts and that's annoying. She lost to the Bellas, to Rinda, to Sasha and Bayley at Evolution and now she loses in a 3v1 advantage.

* Always drinking energy drinks

* Never gives likes in the forum :hmm*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I've given two likes, some profiles on here have never ever given a like before :hmm:

Absolutely doesn't care about Sarah Logan 

Probably liked Finn beating Drew but probably considered it dumb booking


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Sarah is average, her accent makes her a shitty promo, not all that charismatic and not that atractive imo :shrug

* I actually was making dinner during all the Finn/Drew, but yeah, I think they have given up a bit on Drew

* Checks if people give likes or not :hmm*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know it comes from viewing various profiles and noticing their statistics at the side :side:

I think so too, maybe Vince soured on him. Drew/Braun feud never happened.. losing to Ziggler surprisingly and losing to Balor at TLC.

I hope this Elias/Lashley feud is finished now. Contender for WOAT feud of the year.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Likes Sabbath
Ozzy or Dio?
Watched TLC


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I've been meaning to ask NO the same Black Sabbath question.

- Unimpressed by Anna and Aubrey. :darryl

- Beast Wars fellow.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Had an early Christmas present with last night's main event

* Probably still celebrating

* Should tell me how does it feel to see your favourite win something, since I'll never gonna see that :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You saw your favorites win on a PPV in their home country for the biggest wrestling promotion in the world. That's not too bad. I think a lot of wrestlers in the indie scene would kill for a moment like that.

- Should know that I did watch Sabrina Saves Christmas. :anna

- Reminder: Magik is groovy and outta sight.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Now pushing Magik over Clea
Might be making Clea a jobber if he books like Vince
In that case, will push Brock Lesnar She-Hulk over Magik


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Has 20000+ posts
Joined in 2009.
Posts women I've never hears of in the celeb thread.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Virus:

- Clea would be booked like Hogan, Magik would be booked like Randy Savage.

- She-Hulk would be a respectable mid-carder.

- Triplicate Girl would participate in a nightly triple threat.

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Ditto on that second one. 

- Knows that all is right in the world. :asuka 

Dormammu be praised. :swanson


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

@PhantomoftheRing

- Probably pissed Dr.Strange Marvel movie comes out so goddamn late. 

- Was amused I thought he's 18 years old. Well, I thought you've said it somewhere :lol

- Glad Asuka finally won the damn belt, she should've frankly at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows I was wrong about Finn/Drew but you can never predict Vince :vince2. The guy changes his mind about talent so often and I wouldn't be surprised if he has soured on Drew for whatever reason given recent booking.



Should know I'm not a Drew fan so I'm not particular bothered, however I'm used to WWE shitting on my favourites so I can relate.



Is patiently waiting for Sami Zayn's return


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*RBrooks

* Bryan fan

* Dissapointed about the Seth/Dean match last night

* Probably loved the AJ/Bryan match

NOSTALGIA

* Ninja'd me :lauren

* Used to see his favourites getting buried

* Don't we all?*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Back, regulars! Back!

Brooks:

- Should know that I'm just happy that Doctor Strange 2 is happening.

#CleagoestoHollywood

-Doesn't know that I speak in Alice Cooper references. :hmm

- Thinks Asuka should've won the belt at WrestleMania. That's the gospel truth, man.


Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Praying to Dormammu for an age of Peyton.

- Should know that Sabrina looked very cleaesque with her white hair and purple outfit. :mark

#KiernanShipkaforClea?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** At this rate I may have to pray to Dormammu for Peyton to be on tv, let alone getting a win/push :sadbecky

* Should know that her IG posts went back to normal, after like 3 weeks of awesome stuff . During those 3 weeks I felt like you during Asuka's NXT title reign, now I feel like you feel during Asuka's main roster run :lauren

* Wants the Sabrina actress as Clea*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Now knows that Kiernan is #35 on the Clea list. She's a little young, but I think it could work.

Plus, she'll probably be 35 by the time production starts on Doctor Strange 2.

- Should know that I am definitely about to get ninja'd.

- Would swear allegiance to the dread Dormammu to get Peyton on TV.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

All you geeks still don't know THE SECRET to not ever be ninja'd. 

@Nostalgia

- To be fair, Vince probably hasn't soured on Drew. I guess it's... just the way he is. I mean, he booked Roman Reigns to lose a lot too, for some reason, he even lost to Brock a hell of a lot, maybe it's his way of playing the fans, like "I'm not pushing him down your throat, you see? He's EARNING it" or whatever crap he thinks. 

- Should know I thought you were a Drew fan, or at least a supporter. 

- I kinda know who is in that pic you've got as your avatar iper1

@Mordecay

- How about Asuka vs Peyton feud for the title? or at least a mini-feud. :bayley

- Should know I have yet to see that AJ/Bryan match, but I have high hopes. Seems like everyone's been praising it. 

- How'd you feel about Ambrose and Rollins match?

@PhantomoftheRing

- Knows I don't get a lot of Alice Cooper references. Oh well. I'm not that familiar with old school american music culture. Or whatever. But I like a lot of rock and metal bands from different countries, USA included. 

- Wants a Clea movie-push ahead of Dr Strange 

- Asuka is probably holding the belt at least until Mania.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Now knows that Kiernan is #35 on the Clea list. She's a little young, but I think it could work.
> 
> Plus, she'll probably be 35 by the time production starts on Doctor Strange 2.
> 
> ...


Wants Kiernan Shipka as Clea
Kiernan Shipka Age 19 Benedict Cumberbatch Age 42
Ummm

RBrooks:
A new challenger
Ninja'd me
Knows the secret of not being ninja'd


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That's why she's low on the list.

- If Kiernan gets cast, the romance can bloom in Doctor Strange 3... coming in 2999. I imagine that they would be heads in jars at that point.

- Claire Foy is currently #1.

I would cast Kiernan as Gwen Stacy tho. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** #KiernanForClea

* #KiernanForGwen

* #PeytonFor... anything, at this point just put her on my screen :sadbecky*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Feeds Phantom
Wants more Peyton for anything
Keep the dream alive


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- #FoyforClea more than #KiernanforClea. #GwendolineChristieforClea and #NoomiRapaceforClea are also up there.

- #KiernanforGwen tho... :dance 

Kiernan and Tom Holland would be adorbs.

- Peyton can play a bit part in my MCU. :anna

Virus:

- Ninja'd me.

- Probably doesn't think about Clea being in the MCU as often as I do.

- Probably doesn't draw Clea fan art.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Enjoy your pity title win Asuka, its the last one you'll get before leaving the company. They already have Kairi and Io to replace her. 

Doesn't care what Vince's announcement will be later. They're usually rubbish anyway. 

Wants some.jobbers in the MCU


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hello.

- No longer feeling christmassy.

- Should know that I will enjoy her pity run. :dance :woo :asuka


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I am feeling christmassy actually xD

And happy. 

Happy your jobber finally won a main roster title. Shame it was 8 months after Nia Jax, and not at Wrestlemania.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Happy my jobber finally won a MR title. roud

- Now it's Clea's turn to achieve great things. 

- Still doing the rankings.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I have 1-50 all done. I'm just spacing them out :lmao The little profiles take longer than I expected. 

Should know I sent Peyton, Billie, Dana and Nia back to NXT on 2k19. Just so Nia can throw them around. 

Should know I'm never drinking again.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Says he will never drink again.

- Why must you turn this thread into a house of lies?

- Sent the Iconic Duo back to NXT.

Mordy would love that.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Couldn't give a shit what he thinks. 

Kairi vs Asuka is currently happening in my Smackdown.

Well I won't be drinking again... Today.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doesn't care about the thoughts of gentle Mordy. Or gentle Phantom. Not sure.

Either way... :sadbecky

- That match... :banderas

- Should know that my sister sent me a million clown emojis last night. :asuka


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Still trying to recruit people into the Cult of AZA
- Will continue to celebrate the AZUKA Victory Party for the rest of the month
- Closing in on 40k points


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- My dear friend... welcome back.

- Should know that I'm more interested in recruiting folks into the Sabrina coven these days.

- Watch Chilling Adventures of Sabrina.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Whole Lotta Rosie is his favourite AC/DC song

- Wants Kiernan Shipka to play Gwen Stacy

- Is on #TeamGwen


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks that the IIconics are among the worst talkers :hmm

* Thinks Sonya is among the most improoved :hmm

* Apparently doesn't watch NXT*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I don't watch weekly NXT. Only TakeOver events.

- Doesn't rate Sonya

- Dislikes Becky Lynch :thelist


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Knows what the problem with this thread is:

-









I'm totally getting ninja'd.

- Doesn't prefer Emma Stone to Kirsten Dunst. :goaway










EF:

-









- Is on the right side. roud

- #TeamGwen


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got ninja'd 

- Emma Stone >>> Kirsten Dunst

-


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Orton fan 

Orton should have won last night

Happy that Asuka won the belt. So am I.




RBrooks said:


> - To be fair, Vince probably hasn't soured on Drew. I guess it's... just the way he is. I mean, he booked Roman Reigns to lose a lot too, for some reason, he even lost to Brock a hell of a lot, maybe it's his way of playing the fans, like "I'm not pushing him down your throat, you see? He's EARNING it" or whatever crap he thinks.
> 
> - Should know I thought you were a Drew fan, or at least a supporter.


I thought that was because Roman was not getting the desired reactions so they had him take losses and get destroyed repeatedly in an attempt for fan sympathy, but still Roman was never fully accepted. Drew is not the handpicked guy and maybe his lack of reactions or promos or something.. made Vince think differently about him recently. Lesnar/Drew would be a much better and fresher matchup, but that's not happening. They didn't even let a Drew/Braun feud happen. Losing to Balor was even worse than Ziggler because he's had an irrelevant 2018.

I am neutral on Drew, but I am that way about most of the roster so. I liked the team with Ziggler and kind of wanted it to last longer but as a solo performer I'm not that into him. 



RBrooks said:


> - I kinda know who is in that pic you've got as your avatar iper1


Took you long enough to realise. :lol All the regulars have known for over a month now.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows the team of Drew and Dolph ended too early

- Wants to see Elias have a great 2019

- Ruthless Aggression Era fan


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Let the A-Z place names thread die

Should know it died after I stopped posting in it 

Would mark for a triple threat between AJ, Bryan and Orton for the WWE Title


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Putting over himself :eyeroll

* Liked the Drew/Dolph team

* Uses dating sites :hmm*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't use dating sites 

Doesn't like Peruvian women 

Knows he won't meet an Aussie goddess in his area


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that Peyton is an aussie goddess :cool2:

* Hopefully is about to meet a 27 years old "woman" :monkey

* Gets rib on here on the daily basis *


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Seems to think he's funny when he writes ''woman'' :eyeroll 

Should know I'm not interested in women older than me but I thought if I broaden the search range to up to 30 it might be easier to find someone. :side:

Finds Carmella hot? :hmm:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Carmella has an incredible body, but some make up really makes her look bad. I do find her smoking hot most of the time yes

* Should know that I usually liked women older than me. Granted, they were older by a year tops.

* Doesn't enjoy Peyton gifs :bunk*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I have some recent Peyton rep that was not from you :lmao 

I don't think the repper in question is a Peyton fan but rather he just likes to send photos of hot women in general :hmm:

Should guess who the person is


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I would imagine CJ did it :grin2:

* If it was him should know that he does find Peyton really hot, just not as hot as his redheads. And he probably is indifferent towards her :sadbecky

* Probably has sent a PM to The Fourth Wall today*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is incorrect, it was SHIV. 

Should know CJ sends better reps than Peyton. :cool2 

Seems to know a lot about my PM activity :hmm:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Getting reps of women from SHIV. Ditto. 

- Thinks I don't rib him that often.

- Knows I need to step up my game.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is gonna rib Nostalgia roud

* Is coming to the dark side :yay

* Probably is gonna start to rib my favourites as well, just like everyone else here :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loves Kate Micucci?

- Like, a little?

- Just a bit?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

No
No
And no.

No idea who that is.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I adored Jubilee in the cartoon.

- Should know that I feel no shame.

- Rightfully judging me. roud


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

She was fucking garbage.

Just like Asuka's time on Smackdown. 

And that Netflix Sabrina show.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Love you, buddy.

-









- Is correct about the Sabrina show... it's just MY garbage. The comic was legitimately good, the show is excellent trash.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Putting up with zrc ribs

* Should know that he is probably mad since he is not drinking today

* Now he is gonna bury the IIconics :sadbecky*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is a ninja
- Probably agrees that Payton is better off on her own
- Should know that the next AMPCAST will drop when they are NOT waiting for it


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Billie is lucky they aren't firing people these days. 

Peyton is fine, for a jobber.

Just like everyone on Smackdown not ABC.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

D:

- Got ninja'd.

- The Phantom explains nothing.

- Doesn't love Aubrey... but digs MEW.

MEW is the only one we all agree on. MEW is love.

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Hasn't been drinking.

- Going out?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope spent the night in. Probably be a late one as I fell asleep earlier :lmao

Likes stupid Kitty Pryde ripoff Jubilee in the animated series. 

Didn't like Kitty Pryde ripoff Rogue in the movies.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*SISTER MAGIK

* Should know that I still haven't watched the Sabrina Christmas episode

* Just like zrc, I also don't care about Micucci :shrug

* Despite the fact that WWE has been in home state this week he couldn't care less about going to the shows

BROTHER STRYKER*



Mordecay said:


> ** Now he is gonna bury the IIconics :sadbecky*





zrc said:


> Billie is lucky they aren't firing people these days.
> 
> Peyton is fine, for a jobber.
> 
> Just like everyone on Smackdown not ABC.


** Called it :lol

* Probably got bored of calling everyone brothers

* Liked the Wolverine and the X-men animated series*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I loved Wolverine and the X-Men.

Apart from the parts with Wolverine in. 

I was looking forward to the Apocalypse angle and Colossus, Gambit and Magik being added to the team. Yes @PhantomoftheRing; Magik was gonna be in it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that the Phantom will :mark: now that he has mentioned Magik

* I suppose he also liked the 90's X-men animated show

* My brother used to have the song from the show as his ringtone, until he lost his phone*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I did one better, I had some friends who are in a band do a version of the theme for my ringtone. 

My addiction got so bad as a teen, that I had the Pryde of the X-Men cartoon pilot from the 80s put on DVD for me. 

Then I burned X-Men Evolution onto DVDs as they're probably never getting a full release.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I knew that Magik was going to be added.

- Should know that I went to TWO WWE shows recently and bought tickets to a third. What more do you want?!

- Knows that Magik and Doc S. are the true Iconic Duo:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't give a shit about Dr. Strange. 

There's 18 episodes of W&tX season 2 scripts on Facebook. It was gonna be lit. 

I don't believe the bullshit about "budget issues" for its axe. Its because Disney wanted Fox to play ball, and nothing else.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I agree with that last one.

- That first one... :goaway

-Should know that I used to have a poster of this back in the day:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** The real IIconic Duo










* Had to post that one since it is new and cute :grin2:

* Also a fan of Wolverine and the X-Men*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Watched the Shitbrina Christmas Episode.

Happy his old jobber has the women's belt.

I have this as a poster.










Mordy 
That duo could be fired now and only you would bat an eyelash. 

They're below even Lana for importance. 

Turtled me.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Watched my terrible show. roud

- Next time, I'll recommend something I think he would enjoy.

- Should know that Strange and I have been friends since my childhood. 

P.S. Modern Strange's axe is pure jive. I'm sorry, I can't get behind it.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I watched one episode. 

Sometimes wish I gave a crap about comics that aren't XMen and LXG. 

But then I was spoiled as a child, with a kickass cartoon. The others sucked in comparison.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably didn't liked the 90's Spidey Cartoon

* I loved that show

* Will not watch RAW despite being awake*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Only bothered with the episodes with the X-Men in. 

I didn't hate it, but I've never really cared for Spidey as a character. 

Got bitten by something radioactive... How original. -.-

There's nothing on Raw I'd want to see. Unless Vince resets all the rosters.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I mean, that cartoon was as boss as they come.

- I wish Strange had a cool cartoon like that. :darryl 

- Should know that I met Elvira once.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Fantastic 4 one was dogshit.

They got their powers from radiation... How original -.-

I'm seeing a theme here.

Elvira is a legend. And a massive figure in gay culture. Well was, until everyone because a clone of each other.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Strange got his powers from studying, working hard, and being a colossal nerd.

Well, and the Vishanti.

- Knows that there are a whole lotta Elvira copycats out there... I'm friends with many. 

- Should know that Doctor Doom is way cooler than the Four.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Apparently loved the 90's Spidey Cartoon

* Wishes that Strange had a cartoon like that

* May have watched the Dr. Strange animated movie*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I've seen every TV episode and movie that features the good Doctor Strange.

- Including that animated movie.

- It was okay. The last line was about Clea tho. :mark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Would rather have old Christmas comic book panels as his avatar and sig than the GOAT being the GOAT. After all we've been through, man. After all we've been through.

Should know that after seeing Spider-Man: Into The Spider Verse, and the insane visual stylings that that movie offered, that team needs to make a Doctor Strange movie.

Should know that WWE has done away with automatic rematches, which is good. I'll bet it doesn't last a month, though.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Is a rare guest in this thread these days (I think). 

- Is in denial of how great Bryan is right now. 

- Is finally happy about something in wrestling.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't accept that some people don't care for Bryan :shrug


Asuka's first title defense should be against :mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1074673189731614720

But I guess most would disagree :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** If Asuka is gonna face A JOBBER for the title, she should face Peyton

* Mandy would get a title shot before any of them :lauren

* That, if Asuka is done with Charlotte and Becky, which seems unlikely*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nah Nikki Cross should be first in line.

Peyton deserves nothing. 

Nor does Mandy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that being a smelly, disgusting hobo who doesn't own a tv or eat meat is not a good character, and it definitely isn't a main event character, and Bryan is not entertaining, even if he were in a decent role. It goes to show you how bad WWE is. He was over when he came back and now he's a bum who dresses like Oscar The Grouch. They could've had monster heel Samoa Joe as the champion, and they picked a complete dork. No wonder ratings are at an all time low.

Should know that it doesn't matter which geek challenges Asuka first because whoever it is is going to bow down to their Empress. :asuka You're correct, though, that Asuka should be facing Nikki Cross rather than Peyton Royce or Sonya Deville.

Should know I believe I may have inadvertently stumbled across Phantoms twitter account. It's eerily similar at the very least.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know after Ronda's promo on RAW talking about what a real champion is and making digs at Becky - they should book Asuka as a top fighting champion and random title defenses outside of PPV feuds would help that. 


It would also help establish Smackdown's very weak women's division 


Knows that :asuka can improve things on the show


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Honestly, with Asuka as champion, they could do what they did with her in NXT in 2016-2017 in the NXT womens division, that, if they stop focusing on Charlotte and Becky or send them to RAW

* Asuka lead a somewhat weak division in NXT and some women got some credibility when they went toe to toe with her, which is kinda what is happening with the SD womens division beyond the ABC... and Asuka is probably the best in the SD womens division at carrying lesser opponents

* It's funny that I am actually the one asking for something similar to 2016-2017 NXT, since I've been very critical of Asuka's reign there, but even that was way better that the current booking of the SD womens division besides the ABC*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Knows that :asuka being the champion has already improved the show and nothing has even happened.

Should know that I didn't hear Rondas promo, or watch any of Raw, because The Man wasn't on it. And by The Man, I mean the champion, and not the pretender who goes by that title. 

Should know that I hate having to explain that I'm not talking about Becky every time I say "The Man".


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is still celebrating their Empress' victory
- Is looking forward to the next Avengers movie
- Huge Iron Maiden fan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that when it finally fully sinks in with me that Asuka has made it, I'll be so overwhelmed it'll kill me. 

But










Should know I'm wary of End Game because I can just tell I'm going to fucking hate Captain Marvel. Brie Larson is horrendously wooden in those trailers, and I smell SJWism reeking off this movie.

Should know that Iron Maiden is still going strong after all these years.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Happy for the first time in a while around here

* Thinks that Asuka already has made the division better just by being champion. Let's discuss that a month from now, booking can ruin her the same way it did with AJ's title reign, she could play second fiddle to whatever Charlotte and Becky are doing and her reign may suck because of that.

* Should know that Peyton SHOULD be the jobber challenging Asuka eventually (and getting squashed most likely) since, technically, besides Carmella and Charlotte, the IIconics are the only people who have "beaten" Asuka and, in both times, Peyton was the one getting the pinfall*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Congrats to @PhantomoftheRing ; and @Tyrion Lannister ; :asuka :woo Of course I was rooting for Becky to retain, but I was really happy for Asuka. She deserves it a ton after the way they did her over majority of this year. As soon as she won, I immediately thought of you two, and how overjoyed you must be. :lol

Mordy:

- Morning Mordy. :anna Or whatever time it is where you're at. :side:

- Wants to see Peyton vs. Asuka










- Was probably shocked at the Women's TLC Match result. I know I was. I thought there was a slight chance Asuka could win, but I wasn't expecting it at all. I'm glad Charlotte didn't win it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I was fine because the winner was #NotTheOtherTwo

* Should know that Peyton is selling this gear... and I am sad, since it was my favourite :sadbecky


















* I mean, she probably needs money for the holydays or for her wedding, and it barely fits since the boob job, but still :darryl

Welcome back Brother Wall*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably would buy that gear :lauren

Will be sad when she gets married :darryl


Probably not a fan of boob jobs


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I'm replying to his PM, as well as doing this. Multi-tasker. :mark:

- Beat me in the TLC predictions :sadbecky 

- Will lose at the Rumble. :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Happy that we are just one week away from Christmas :mark:

* Will be spreading the Holyday cheer during those days around here :lauren

* Probably dissapointed at "The new WWE" is the same old crap as always*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Doesn't appreciate my holiday cheer :darryl

- Probably just got shocked at me using :darryl

- Should know I don't know what it is, as I'm not watching RAW for :vince I'm guessing it's some bullshit McMahon crap again, how REFRESHING.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Weirdly enough, he is not the person who uses :anna the most

* Probably because he isn't around as much as the other regulars

* Thinks that he is sounding very gay lately*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Fourth Wall said:


> - Doesn't appreciate my holiday cheer :darryl
> 
> - Probably just got shocked at me using :darryl
> 
> - Should know I don't know what it is, as I'm not watching RAW for :vince I'm guessing it's some bullshit McMahon crap again, how REFRESHING.


All that happened was the McMahons said they were now in charge of Raw and SmackDown, and they were going to listen to the fans from now on, and then they proceeded to do the exact same Raw as they always do, followed by taping a Christmas show where Elias and Bobby Lashley had a Christmas themed hardcore match with the usual Vince comedy and Baron Corbin in the main event. They've also banned automatic rematches for titles.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This was meant for Mordy:

- Knows I probably am a little bit gay, but ah well. I'm just envious of men that looked like they were made in labs, and then there is me. :darryl 










- Probably compares himself to other people a lot, like I do. The feeling of inferiority all the time drives me nuts. Trying to get myself out of thinking that way.

- Might be looking forward to SD tonight to see where they go with Asuka's reign. I won't be watching again until the Rumble. :cool2



Tyrion Lannister said:


> All that happened was the McMahons said they were now in charge of Raw and SmackDown, and they were going to listen to the fans from now on, and then they proceeded to do the exact same Raw as they always do, followed by taping a Christmas show where Elias and Bobby Lashley had a Christmas themed hardcore match with the usual Vince comedy and Baron Corbin in the main event. They've also banned automatic rematches for titles.


fpalm This is why I don't watch Weekly TV anymore. Dreadful. Especially RAW. Hopefully SD picks up for you. 

Anytime they say they are listening to the fans, it's almost always bullshit.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm glad they don't listen to the fans. Because 9 times out of 10 the fans don't know what they want. One week they want a push for wrestler A, then the next week its somebody else. 

I've stopped saying brother now. None of you are brothers (or sisters) anymore.

That's not gay, its just old fashioned jealousy.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is posting the year end rankings for the women
- Fellow Victoria fan
- Nia Jax fan


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* They should just push Peyton and be done with it, no matter what fans think :grin2:

* I am also jealous of other people's looks. Fuck Dillinger

* We are not his brothers anymore :darryl

DOLORIAN

* NInja'd the fuck out of me

* Posting more often here again

* Probably because he has a little time off with the holydays coming*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

zrc:

- We're not brothers anymore. :sadbecky What happened?

- Probably enjoyed the misery of salty Becky fans around the world.










- Knows the fans can be fickle at times. :side:

HOLY NINJA

- Would probably faint to his death if he ever sees Peyton win a Title.

- Knows it'd probably only happen in a WWE 2K game. Unless, it's zrc's universe. :lol

- Envious of Tye


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know they finally listened to one fan. :asuka

Partially.....

Should know that unfortunately, Becky fans aren't salty because they all know she's in the first ever womens WrestleMania main event. 

Should know I'll never understand how she conned her way into this.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Didn't named 3 things about me in his previous post :lauren

* Couldn't give less of a fuck

* Recently changed sig to fit Asuka's accomplishments*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows we'll never agree on Becky, but that's all good. I'll refrain from using Becky smileys. :side:

- Finally got his wish for one of his talents to win a title. :mark: We still need to see Joe with a World Title, but I doubt it's going to happen with all of his injuries. He would have made for SUCH a good top heel on SD.

- Still hasn't sinked in for him yet that :asuka won. Just wait until she comes out on SD with the Title :banderas

Mordy:

- Knows I name three things for him despite him giving me a ninja all the time. :darryl

- Should know I'm running out of things to say, though. :side:

- Probably knows the Women's TLC match was MOTN. It's the only one that got me :mark: A lot of good spots, and a surprising outcome. I thought Charlotte legit got her ribs broke at one point, looked rough.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Samoa Joe has been a lost cause since 2010!

Knows I'd rather have a four way at Mania with Asuka included.

Someone has to take the fall to Ronda (who is currently 41-0)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*THE FOURTH WALL

* All the regulars here have run out of things to say :lol

* I thought the AJ/Bryan was better, mostly because I like AJ and I don't care about any of the women on the triple threat :shrug

* Gets ninja'd all the time

ZRC

* Wants Asuka in the Mania main event

* To eat the pinfall :lol

* He just made the Phantom and Tyrion mad

Out to buy some groceries, see you in a few*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that doesn't make me mad. Asuka needs to be in the first ever WrestleMania main event. I don't care if she takes the fall, it's meaningless. The spot is what counts. 

Should know that Ronda is taking the fall at WrestleMania.

Should know that it's more likely to be to Charlotte than Becky, because Vince and his love of last names. :argh:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** One of the few people here who is not kissing Becky's ass

* Doesn't think Peyton should be facing Asuka and should remain a jobber :sadbecky

* He did said once that he considers her atractive, so that's something :shrug*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I would be fine with Peyton facing Asuka.

- She could be the Kite Man to Asuka's Batman.

- Digs the '90s Spider-Man cartoon.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Has abandoned AZA for Sabrina
- Yet Sabrina is not among their favorites
- Are making their way around the forum


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Aubrey is still the grooviest.










- Worships that TAY.

- Digs that Cammy.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Looking forward to SmackDown :asuka

- Digs Aubrey Plaza

- Groovy :dance


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Knows it was just claimed that weirdos rule the world.

Should know that that is apparently correct. :asuka

Knows that Phantoms usertitle claims he's making his way around the forum. An absolute lie if there ever was one.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Probably sad at the TLC result as neither Becky or Charlotte win. Or maybe he's okay with it :asuka

- Stealing mine and Phantom's words. :cudi GROOVY.

- Probably loved AJ vs. Bryan at TLC. It was pretty good. :bjpenn

Tyrion:

- Got ninja'd by emerald.

- Probably won't list another three things for him, because it takes too much effort. :lol

- Knows Phantom's usertitle is the biggest lie on the forum. :asuka


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Posted the Asuka smiley. :asuka

Justifyably hates WWE.

Has all of us beaten in the favourites department. While we're all measuring our dicks saying "Becky has done this", "Charlotte has done this", "Asuka has done this", he can say "Oh yeah, well my favourite was nominated for a fucking Oscar! Game over, losers! Go play with your kids toys!"


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm posting in other sections now...

- Mostly just sarcastic Aubrey gifs tho.

- Should know that "groovy" belongs exclusively to the Phantom. The Phantom is the physical and metaphysical embodiment of groovy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Changed avi to Asuka in the Christmas spirit

* He appears in the dictionary when you look for "Groovy"

* Kinda like Peyton appears whenever you look for "Perfect" :grin2:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Bored shitless of the same trash in this thread. Mostly you and mentioning Peyton in EVERY post. Get over yourself and your stupid jobber obsession. Its not cute, it's down right weird. 

Always mixes up words, do they not teach basic literacy in the Venus Flytrap?

Knows I'm getting ninjad. But I won't give enough of a shit to edit this post.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Cut a heel promo.

- May or may not be drunk. :hmm

- Should know that my cat is groovy. You should all know that.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Didn't got ninja'd

* Thinks I am weird and obsessive, he is right, I am ashamed of myself :shrug

* Seems to be in bad mood, probably because he didn't drank last night

PHANTOM

* Hopes that Asuka doesn't play second fiddle to Becky and Charlotte

* Doesn't get shat on for his obsession as much as I am

* Probably because he is obsessed with fictional characters :jericho2*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that the Phantom has enough obsessions to create variety.

- She probably will... but she has the belt now. I'm happy.

- Should know that my groovy chick made Charlotte tap last night. :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Mord of the Rings

She will. She speaks English, worse than you type it. 

Phantom is actually a cool dude. Sabrina, Clea, Strange, Aubrey, French Bird >>>> Some shit Australian woman who can't wrestle for shit and sounds like a cat chewing gravel. I don't give a fuck what her tits look like, my car has airbags too. 

Would probably buy her ring gear like the weird kids who used to do it on WWEs auction site.


Phantom gets an edit cause I respect the ghoul. 

You Phantom'd me mudafakker! 

Complimentary Clea mention. 

Might be in the UK soon.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I draw the line in buying used ring gear, that thing is down right creepy

* Thinks that Peyton speaks english worse than I type it

* Burying the fuck out of my favourite today*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't hate you Mord :lmao

Merry X-Mas you filthy animal xD

Has a collection of pics and gifs of the future Mrs. Dillinger.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Getting Poe'd something fierce today.

-Knows that dear Sister Magik only tosses a few handfuls of dirt upon Peyton. No full burial. 

- Should be listening to some P-Funk right now.

zrc:

- Turtle'd me.

- Doesn't hate the Mord. :mark

- Respects the Ghoul... for some reason.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ranking spoilers



Spoiler: Top 10



1. Becky
2. Asuka
3. Charlotte
4. Alexa
5. Kairi
6.Sasha
7. Ruby
8. Peyton
9. Mickie
10. Ronda



I respect you, cause I'm one of few that knows what you're on about. :lmao

Some are Clueless, you're Sabrina.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- #2 and #5 are amazing. roud


Peyton at #8? :lauren

- Alexa's still popular? Hmm.

- Should know that I think the Christmas UK trip is off, but we might head there in March. 

We were just there a few months ago...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The day I shot out of my mother's dreaded Bastille is in March. 

Would mark if Marvel said Clea was getting her own origins TV series. 

Which is why it won't happen, cause he doesn't get nice things.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that the only people watching that Clea show would be me and Neil Gaiman.

- Neil Gaiman would probably be a producer.

- Maybe I'll be around for his birthday... :hmm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Posted twice.

- Like a damn fool. 

- Ugh.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Naming 3 things about himself again

- Hates Deadpool :anna

- Edited above post


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Put a :anna next to hating Deadpool. :goaway

- Uses :anna more than me.

- Knows I need to up my :anna usage. I'm doing her a disservice.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Jealous of other people's looks :anna

* Likes the stuff I send him :anna

* WF's biggest :anna fan*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Jealous of other people's looks :anna

- Got ribbed by grouchy zrc today :sadbecky

- WF's biggest Peyton stalker Fan :Cocky (I'm sorry)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Likes MEW. :anna

- Doesn't hate Sabrina. :anna

- Loves :anna.

Anna:

- Everything above is applicable to her.

- Ninja'd me.

- Thinks Wolverine is the best X-Man. :goaway

Y'all need Magik.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Bacon 
Lettuce
Tomato


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Damn, that sounds good right now.

- I have the elements to create one.

- You people have held me back long enough! I'm making a BLT!

Here's Magik:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is hungry

* Made 3 things that could be used for both me and The Fourth Wall, smart :jericho2

* Probably agrees with him at calling me* stalker :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yup. 

- Is more phantomesque than the Phantom.

- Plans to bring Peyton to his subterranean lair.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows I'm not a stalker

Knows zrc likes BLT's 

But hates CWD's


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is not a stalker...

- WINK.

-Doesn't find the Miz is awesome.

Magik:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should decide on what avatar he likes. :side:

- Not Christmassay anymore :sadbecky

- Doesn't think Wolverine is the best :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that my current avatar is just for tonight.

- Should know that I'll be christmassy again after SmackDown.

- Should know that my sig is still christmassy. :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wants everyone to know that he is collecting Magik pics for a very important reason right now.

- Please bear with him.

- Has Magik on the brain. 

BONUS:

Should stop typing "Magik."


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should stop talking to himself as well :hayden3

- Is going back to Christmas Joy! after SD. :mark:

- Should know Christmas is creeping up on me this year, I can't believe it's a week from today.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'll be glad when it's over :cool2

Unsure on his opinion on The Miz, but should agree he's not all that entertaining and he should stay in the midcard

Has a cute avatar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- I was talking about myself, not to myself. :fact

- ALL THE CHRISTMAS!!! :mark

- Christmas Magik for all. :anna










NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Likes Elias more than Miz. :hmm

- Wants Sonya to face the Champ. :asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Talks about Magik almost as much as I talk about Peyton

* Probably has asked Ms Phantom to dress up as Magik

* Doesn't like Deadpool :bunk*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know nobody could ever top how much you talk about Peyton. :beckylol

- Enjoyed AJ/Bryan more than the Women's TLC Match.

- Doesn't care for Asuka, Charlotte or Becky. :armfold Probably not going to enjoy SD then, unless Peyton gets a match with her.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Was the last person to rep me

Spammed it with 5 Peyton gifs

Wanted to make it clear he sends the best Peyton reps :lauren




Ninja'd me

Should know I've been replying to my messages on the dating site

Should know I replied to your PM earlier before even looking at those messages :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Considers my PM's more important than a dating site. roud

- Probably getting one word replies on said dating site. :lol

- Hasn't seen any Anna Kendrick films


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that it's the season of giving. 

- May receive a gift in a few... 

- Dormammu bless us, every one!


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

posts a little too many replies in the Fantasy and Games Forum with The 4th Wall

||____________||_____________||________________||_______with Mordecay

||____________||_____________||________________||_______with Nostalgia


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*WALL

* Called me a stalker earlier :bunk

* Should know that I wouldn't be a good stalker since I don't like to leave my house :beckylol

* Knows that I send the best Peyton stuff :anna

PHANTOM

* Phantom'd me

* Looking forward to see Asuka's first entrance as champion

* Thinks Strange and Clea are the real Iconic Duo :hmm

GREATS

* Great at being a ninja

* Was lazy in his post

* Making his way around the forum*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sent me a PM once

Should get an avatar

And stand out a bit more



Ninja'd me

Probably made those gifs he sent me 

Got buried by zrc earlier


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Online stalker it is then. :beckylol

- Knows leaving the house is a scary prospect. 

- Sends some pretty :bjpenn Peyton pics, not gonna' lie.

Nostalgia:

- We both got ninja'd.

- He's a man of many funny stories. :hayden3

- Knows :asuka winning was a shocking moment. Don't get a lot of those in WWE anymore.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- So much ninja-ing...

- Calls everything "boring."

- Except Pokemon. :lauren

Anna:

- Ninja'd me.

- Got some GOAT rep.

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Charmander 
Squirtle
Bulbasaur


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yup.

- Those are Pokemon.

- Very good.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Has buried the IIconics more times than :asuka

* Being lazy on here lately

* Only edits his posts for the Ghoul

PHANTOM

* Thinks Micucci is the best rep :hmm

* Knows that this is a ninja world

* Top poster of the thread*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Will have to edit his post for Ghoul.

- Tasty, Winslow. Tasty.

- Here's a photo of me with a friend:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I'm playing like trash on COD today, not sure what is wrong with me. I've forgot how to aim. *sigh* It's one of those days.

- Should know I might get in to the Mobile Game scene instead, seems like it'd be less stressful. :side:

- Gave me some cute Micucci rep. I'm probably the only one that appreciates it too :beckylol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I just replied to your PM 

Should know I wanted to mention other things about my day but I forgot because I was too busy talking about one thing :side:

Probably finds my PM's a good laugh on a regular basis


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- PMs Anna often.

- Has some comments about his day.

- Probably still has his N64.

P.S. Anna should know that she got that rep because she requested it many months ago. I'm late.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Just changed their avatar to showcase their Empress
- Is a very happy timeless entity at the moment
- Needs to explain this recent Sabrina fad


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I'm changing it back to Christmas after SmackDown.

- Wants an explanation for the Sabrina thing...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I've finished Sabrina, and it was very groovy. :asuka Thanks for the suggestion! Now, what do I watch? :hmm

- Knows Asuka looks pretty great with the Title.










- Probably excited for SD tonight.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Have you watched The Haunting of Hill House?

- That's spooky-cool.

- This is basically us:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*THE FOURTH WALL

* Should watch House M.D. now, at least until season 6 :mark:

* He probably won't :sadbecky

* Gets a good laugh at Nostalgia PM's

PHANTOM

* Ninja'd me for the 1000th time today :lauren

* Probably would have gone to today's SD if he knew that Asuka was going to be champion

* Probably made a deal with the dread Dormammu for that to happen*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not properly green.

- Will be by the time somebody sees this.

- We're basically this:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I tried watching Hill House, but got bored really quickly. Maybe I'll give it another shot. :hmm

- Has a comic for every situation.

- Should know I'm heading off for the night, want to chill out and watch some streams. Goodnight.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Goodnight.

- May the Vishanti smile upon thee.

- Enjoy this Japanese holiday tradition:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that One More Time we're gonna celebrate.

Oh yeah, all right.

Don't stop the dancing.






:asuka :asuka :asuka


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is over the moon celebrating his Empress' victory
- Likely doesn't cares about anything else at the moment
- Is on Champion Mode


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is partially correct. I don't care about anything else wrestling related. I am quite excited about the big event the movie trivia league I watch is throwing on Friday.

Knows that I'm currently on cloud ten. Cloud nine was for Bray Wyatt. Asuka took it to cloud ten.

Is a Charlotte fan, thus is ultimately happier than I am.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Was in cloud nine when Bray won the title

* Doesn't care about anything wrestling related that doesn't involve Asuka

* Should post what he thinks is the Phantom Twitter account*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- May not be happy that Asuka won the women's championship at TLC
- Not a fan of her
- Would love to see Peyton given the same opportunity*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I have a Twitter, but I don't really use it. Mostly just retweets.

- Thinks that the women have been killing it this year.

- Still doesn't care for modern WWE.

- Evil.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Changing his avi soon

* Probably happy that Asuka had her first succesful title defense on tv

* I will vote for him in the "Best New member" category of the WF's awards (if there is any this year)*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

See Mordy that's what a champion looks like. Not some Australian dumb and dumber who would give out some gob jobs to get out of catering.

Good morning jobber lover.

Why am I up at 4:27am? Urgh.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Up early.

- Awake enough to give Peyton the Poe treatment.

- Look at this utter dweeb:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Apparently wakes up at the same time than I do

* Thinks Peyton would do nasty things to get out of catering :bunk

* Probably has seen that new member who is using a Katie Lea sig

PHANTOM

* Ninja'd at 11:45 pm :lauren

* It's too late to get ninja'd

* Good night you lovely weirdos*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Goodnight.

- Will be back in 10 minutes if we go after Peyton.

- Should know that the world needs more Clea cosplay:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Sees Mordy.

- Knows he's there.

- Knows that he lied to us all. :no


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Peyton sucks.

Clea and Strange is your Rogue and Gambit.

Rogue and Gambit are my Clea and Strange.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Rogue and Gambit are also my Rogue and Gambit.

- But I get what you mean.

- Will be busy throwing Christmas trees this week.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nah Christmas Trees are safe this week. 

Its party week.

My liver doesn't like this week.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Friend of the world, enemy of his liver.

- PARTY WEEK!!!! :mark










- Will probably sing some Dead or Alive at karaoke.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has a blonde chick with a Santa hat as his new avi

* Should know that no Peyton on SD until 2019 :sadbecky

* Was checking if I was on after I said that I was going to sleep*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Of course there wasn't any Peyton.

She was busy being a ho ho ho.

It didn't work however and Tye said she was around a 7.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** If Peyton was a ho backstage she already would have been SD womens champion

* Or at least she wouldn't be as big of a jobber as she is

* Maybe she isn't blonde enough to pull it off though :shrug*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Rosa Mendes never got a belt, and everyone knows how she stuck around for a decade. So no she wouldn't be SD champ.

You actually have to be talented to win it. So she won't by default. 

Maybe she can move to Raw and lose to Dana Brooke every week on Main Event.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Alexa, Carmella and, especially, Nia, all have been champions this year, so being talented is not all that necessary

* Rosa Mendes was a broken mess in and out of the ring, unlike Peyton :shrug

* They barely have women matches on Main Event these days, so she really wouldn't have many chances of jobbing there either*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Keeps the Peyton thread going
Plastered my wall with Peyton :bjpenn
Knows it's an injustice that these exist eyton eyton2 but there's still no official Peyton smilie :no:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't see Smiley's.of which I'm thankful. I'm sure they're all shit. 

To have the Smackdown women's title you have to be talented yes. Nia and Alexa are over (or were) and Carmella was MITB so got it by default. Your stupid attempts Mord of arguing over the fact Peyton is fucking nothing, is pathetic at best. Nia won a title at Mania, Peyton has done nothing to speak of since signing. 

Hello CJ


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I am not denying that Peyton hasn't done shit since being called up and she really doesn't deserve the title or even a chance to fight for it, I am just saying that you don't need talent to be champion if Nia has won it :shrug

* Doesn't use smilies

* Burying the IIconics is his favourite sport. Well, that and making rankings*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The same Nia who got a you deserve it chant after winning the belt? Alrighty then. 

Only time Peyton will get one of those is when she's fired. 

Billie will he fired first. Unless they somehow get on Total Divas.

I don't need to shit on them. Wwe do it for me.

You know your women are fucked when Tamina f'ing Snuka has more screentime.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Every fucker on earth who gets a semi decent push can get "You deserve it" chants when he/she wins a title, fans chant that to almost anyone, that doesn't make Nia special.

* I know my women are fucked, I've known that ever since Billie lost to Lana in that MITB qualyfier in a squash match

* Peyton may do TD, she seems interested about it, besides, I think she expects them to pay for her wedding. Billie, not so much.*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Awww salty that the talentless nia jax won something? Cry in your pillow like a good little mark.

:lmao they were dead long before losing to Lana.

Of course She's interested in TD. Only way she's getting on TV.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Come on, guys, you are both wrong. At least Nikki Bella is a legend, can we all agree to that? 

@zrc

- Almost did that jobber ninja act on me, but HA, I knew better. I know THE SECRET. 

- I actually have a lot pillows if I would want to cry. And I want to cry a lot, given how they treat my boy Sami :cry2 

- Katie Lea was hot. Yeah. 


@Mordecay

- Should know I chanted you deserve it at myself while receiving a little promotion at work last month. 

- I actually think Billy drags Peyton down. Peyton probably could have a nice career, she's hot, Vince would push that even for a while. But this duo is almost a comedy act, they aren't viewed highly because they are duo. Idk, maybe I'm wrong. 

- You have a Christmas avi... damn, everybody has those, I need to make one for me.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks that Billie is dragging Peyton down

* Probably loving DB's new character

* Knows THE SECRET*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doesn't know GOAT Debbie Harry. :O

- Lives in a world without Blondie. :sadbecky

- I will enlighten him. :anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- New avatar

- No change in sig though

- Enlightening people on WF since Jan 2018


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows Debbie Harry, right?

- Will back me up on Debbie Harry?

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** His obsession of the week is Debbie Harry

* Apparently she is the singer of a group called Blondie

* I think that group has come to my country several times, that's the only thing I know about them*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The tide is high but we must hold on.

Because one way or another.

Peyton Royce ain't called Denis.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- I know her but I'm not familiar with her work.

- No. 1 fan of The Empress :asuka

- Probably thinks Asuka has the best theme song among the female wrestlers in WWE

EDIT

zrc

- Turtle

- Struggled to guess the right answer to Nostalgia's question in the Name that wrestler thread

- Owns a calculator for sure


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Eternal obsession, my friend. 

- I don't talk about all of my obsessions all the time here.

- I seldom speak of my main one here.










EF:

- Ninja'd me.

- Knows that Asuka's King Crimson knockoff theme is totally groovy.

-Forever supporting Charlynch.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

These cretins have a heart of glass Phantom. 

Good morning.

Mongolian yaks milk.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows about Blondie

* Most likely not currently listening anime opening songs

* Something, "Peyton is a jobber/sucks/is gonna be fired soon", something*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nah I'll let you jabber on about her. Its all you ever do anyway. Because you have nothing else. 

Yes I know Debbie Harry and her works. She's a legend.

Have no interest in anime.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

-- Should listen to:










- And:










(Self-titled debut album)

- Will thank me. :anna

zrc:

- Turtled me. 

- Backing me up. :anna

- No interest in anime.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Recommended me Blondie Albums

* Probably will like this






* Although not so much since it is GwenPool and not SpiderGwen*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I didn't like it. 

Well done you named three things without mentioning the Aussie. 

You're learning.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** It was kinda boring

* Unlike House MD :mark:

* Olivia Wilde :homer*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Happy for her rank. Good luck next year :lmao.

Thank Christ I got to the end of that damn thing. 

Thanks for posting in it xD


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Accomplished something. :yay

- Made Mordy happy.

- Should know that I've dug up my old New Mutants comics. Time to revisit them. Issue #14 is when things get... Magikal. :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Happy thar Asuka was n2 in zrc's rankings

* Also happy that Kairi was n5

* Probably already did his Christmas shopping*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Correct.

- Needs to listen to more dinosaur rock.

-


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> ** Was in cloud nine when Bray won the title
> 
> * Doesn't care about anything wrestling related that doesn't involve Asuka
> 
> * Should post what he thinks is the Phantom Twitter account*


I'm probably wrong, but all of the Godzilla and bad horror movies, plus the Asuka stuff makes me think I might be right.

.....:shrug

Is almost as happy as I am that Asuka won the title.

Should know the Thanos vs Darkseid Death Battle is out and it's awesome.

Posted a picture of somebody I don't recognize.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't recognize one of the hottest women on earth Olivia Wilde :bunk

* Which means he probably hasn't watched House M.D :monkey

* Should watch House M.D*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion:

- Did not find the Phantom's Twitter.

- Good guess tho.

- It's been a good couple o' days for him.

I'll give that Death Battle a watch when I get home.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Appalled by the fact that someone did not recognize Olivia Wilde.

- Did not recognize Debbie Harry. :bunk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Agree to disagree, I don't see it. She's ok. 

Should know that I know the name, but I couldn't pick her out of a line up. 

Knows that I haven't watched House. I watched 20 minutes or 30 minutes of the pilot years ago, hated it, turned it off.

Told me I was wrong.

.....you mean to tell me there's somebody else like you out there? :argh:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ain't no thing like me, except me.

- Wants Doctor Strange 2 now, dammit!

- Enjoyed Into the Spider-Verse. :anna


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Quoted a slang version of a quote said by the great James Lannister.






Loves the Anna Kendrick thumbs up gif.

Is correct that I don't want to wait until 2021.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Shares similar interests with the Phantom

* Is more pessimistic and moody than him though

* Is on a weird good mood for him*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion:

- Should know that I'd rather have this:










But :anna is pretty groovy.

- Not looking forward to Captain Marvel. 

- Should know that my ride is here. Stay groovy, man.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- I think Tyrion would disagree with that first one.

- Phantom out.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wants the Asuka thumbs up gif from the Mixed Match Challenge, where Asuka showed great comedy chops with her signature facial expressions. Best in the game. 

Probably is looking forward to Captain Marvel.

Wants Clea in Doctor Strange 2.



Mordecay said:


> ** Shares similar interests with the Phantom
> 
> * Is more pessimistic and moody than him though
> 
> * Is on a weird good mood for him*


What about my mood is "weird", given what you know about me? You knew damn well what my mood was going to be.

We share a FEW interests. We do NOT have SIMILAR interests. I do watch monster movies, horror movies, I do not have an affinity for black and white film, I don't like European pop music, etc.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I honestly thought you were going to find the negative on Asuka's win, like she probably will play second fiddle to Charlotte and Becky :shrug

* Good to see it wasn't like that and that you are actually enjoying it

* At least some people are enjoying the recent booking of their favourites :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Phantom in. 

- Let Tyrion be happy, dammit!

-Should know that I'm not dreading Captain Marvel, but I'm not looking forward to it. I was never a big fan of that character and Brie's performance appears to be... underwhelming. 

I'll give it a fair chance tho.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** No one seems to be looking forward to Captain Marvel

* Maybe just SJW and feminists :shrug

* Wants that Asuka thumbs up gif to become a smilie here. I have a better thumbs up gif :grin2:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I've been accused of being a SJW a few times... still not interested.

- Wants everyone to watch House.

- That last one... :lauren


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Meow

Woof

Oink


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-










-









-







]


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sausage
Egg
Hash brown


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Turner

- Classic

- Movies


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Science Fiction Double/Feature
Time Warp
Sweet Transvestite


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> ** I honestly thought you were going to find the negative on Asuka's win, like she probably will play second fiddle to Charlotte and Becky :shrug
> 
> * Good to see it wasn't like that and that you are actually enjoying it
> 
> * At least some people are enjoying the recent booking of their favourites :sadbecky*


I'm not happy about Becky and Charlotte getting bigger pushes, but it's either what she has now or what she had before. Those are the choices.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has Asuka in his sig...

- ...instead of the latest Weekly Planet.

- That's devotion. roud :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Has Asuka in his sig...
> 
> - ...instead of the latest Weekly Planet.
> 
> - That's devotion. roud :asuka


Yeah, and I feel like I might have went overboard listing everything she's done and I might be trapped with this signature until she loses the title. I want to keep putting the Weekly Planets up.....even though I'm sure nobody listens to them.

Posted 3 comics.

Is in the Christmas spirit.

Lives on the West Coast.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I listen to 'em. You got one.

- Should know that they always pop up in my YouTube recommendations.

- The story continues:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Listens to The Weekly Planet! :asuka

Should know I'm not surprised, since I know you listened before and liked it, and you're more open to trying new things than most people are. Most people don't click on something random in your signature. 

Should know the Hellboy trailer is BAAAAAD.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Happy that Asuka won the Smackdown Women's Championship.
- Should know that I am a fan of her and happy for her, as well.
- Should know that the pub were cheering on as Asuka was scaling the ladder gradually reaching up for that belt and once she got it, the whole place erupted.*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows Pyro didn't put three things about ME! Its ok, I still remember him marking for Alex Riley like a jobber. 

Morning Metalman

Wants a healthier Undertaker.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Got salty because I didn't list 3 things about him. Maybe you should try being more memorable. :shrug

Likes to make fun of people for liking jobbers despite marking for Katie Lea Burchill who probably had the worst career of any diva in history.

I'll stop at 2.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Also fucking stoked that Asuka finally won the Smackdown Women's title :banderas
- Would also like to see Samoa Joe win a world title :mark:
- Is probably also interested in seeing Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn return soon to make the show (slightly) more entertaining wens2 :zayn2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is correct that I want to see Joe win the world title. I don't have much faith in that happening, although obviously my skepticism has dropped several levels since Sunday.

Knows that I'll be happy to see Owens and Zayn return, although I know they'll be misused.

Has been watching all of Daniel Bryans segments since becoming champion. I have not done any of that.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Respects the ratings I give to some wrestlers.

-Glad Asuka won her first MR title.

-Patiently waiting for Kami's return.

Edit.

-Shinobi shoes.

-Is hiding his happiness for Asuka's title win to seemingly prevent himself from breaking character.

- Also anticipating Kami's return.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Fellow Becky fan

- Good poster

- Wants Styles and Rollins on the same brand after the next shake-up


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is not a Premium/Lifetime member.

Has the ill advised hug between Becky and Charlotte that made zero sense in his signature.

Had his post liked.



Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> -Shinobi shoes.


What?



> -Is hiding his happiness for Asuka's title win to seemingly prevent himself from breaking character.


You obviously haven't seen anything I've said since she won the title.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that Nz called him a ninja.

- Knows that Nz hasn't been paying attention. :asuka

- Should know that I'm posting the whole issue:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Is not a Premium/Lifetime member.
> 
> Has the ill advised hug between Becky and Charlotte that made zero sense in his signature.
> 
> ...


And what's memorable about you? Other than moaning about everything. I often wonder why you even bother coming on here. 



PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Should know that Nz called him a ninja.
> 
> - Knows that Nz hasn't been paying attention. :asuka
> 
> - Should know that I'm posting the whole issue:


Who cares?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No one.

- Still posting.

- Enjoy.










P.S. Y'all are awesome. Stop acting lame. :anna


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Asuka fan

Likes really old movies

Comic book fan


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't find the girl in my avatar attractive

Finds my taste funny 

Becky fan


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Offended that someone didn't found DJ attractive

* Was posting a lot in the "Who is the wrestler?" Thread yesterday

* Didn't wanted to post here because of that*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm not offended, I just find it funny :lol

Should know this thread is dull without TFW and CJ so I don't always feel the need to post here :shrug

Should post in more game threads


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Basically calling me, zrc and the Phantom boring :sadbecky

*









* I don't post in other games thread because some are basically the same thing that this, and I don't listen to a lot of music or know many old wrestlers :shrug*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Well Cafu did call you Mordegloom so he must have thought you were dull :shrug

Should know I had a good laugh yesterday reading some tweets from DJ who was blocking people for tweeting her vulgar things :lol

Though I wouldn't mind doing the thing described in the tweet, I realise it's inappropriate and disrespectful to tweet someone that and I would never speak to her in that way. :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wants to do nasty things to DJ :hmm

* Would never tweet her those things though

* Had fun reading her social media. I remember when my favourite's social media was fun, now is almost as boring as RAW *:lauren:sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know it's not that nasty, but I'm not going to post the tweet because I don't want to gross this thread out :lmao

Thinks Peyton's social media profiles are almost as boring as Baron Corbin segments :surprise:

Clearly missed me in this thread yesterday :hmm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I have no one to rib on when you or TFW aren't around

* Knows that TFW will probably put himself over now that the two of us have mentioned him :eyeroll

* It's not like Peyton's social media is THAT boring, but, compared to what it used to be, probably seems worse than it actually is. I guess it is more dissapointing than anything*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You'd think with all the time she has not appearing on TV, she'd post more.

Would be first and only person to preorder their Iiconics Figure set.

It's so in demand, they still haven't done one.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

zrc said:


> You'd think with all the time she has not appearing on TV, she'd post more.


*Yeah, I know, that's what I was expecting too, they actually are posting less :mj2

* About the figure sets I think those things are just random, like, I don't think people were asking for Curt Hawkins, Mandy Rose or solo Billie Kay action figures, yet they got them :shrug 

* Has already made his Christmas shopping

* Can't wait until the Christmas season is over*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I have 12 bottles of peach schnapps and 12 bottles of mango. So I'll be happy.

There is actually a method to the ones they make. Hawkins was also asked for at a Q&A. 

Maybe they post less because of the main roster thing. Rusev used to post more in the past.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I would be fine with them posting less if their content was as good as it was before, but it isn't :shrug. It is what what is, I will TRY to talk less about them since there is not much to talk about lately

* Will spend the Christmas drunk

* Probably the New Year as well*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Says he has no one rib when me and TFW aren't around, therefore he never ribs zrc :hmm: 


But always gets ribbed by zrc and he buries Peyton more than anyone else in this thread :lol


Should know TFW is probably getting off to the sounds of his neighbour banging right now :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- I wasn't, thank you very much. :armfold I'm not horny (all the time) you know!

- Should know I'm eating a Greggs Sausage Roll right now. Was there any doubt?

- Should know I had a dream last night I was on Big Brother for some reason, and I voluntarily left the house. I'm guessing it has some weird meaning regarding my life right now. I really don't understand dreams. :confused


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

My almost daily burial of Peyton is the only highlight of my day in this thread. 

Fourth Wall has gone wreck it Ralph listening to his neighbours. 

Knows I'm never ribbed by Mord.

UK or US Big.Brother? Cause if UK then it's been axed. Even more hidden meaning. :lmao


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

And in vintage fashion whenever I call someone out in this thread they appear straight away. :cole

Perhaps I should call out CJ next :hmm:

Should know there is a sausage thread in Rants just for you





Ninja'd me

Should know I was laughing my ass off the other day when you buried Mordy in this thread and Phantom said you were cutting a heel promo

Likes the name that wrestler thread


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW

- Doesn't understand dreams

- At least remembers his dreams. I forget 99% of mine.

- Not horny all the time

EDIT

Nostalgia

- Misses CJ

- Associates the word 'vintage' with Michael Cole

- Doesn't like Santino Marella


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I have VERY vivid dreams, some nights. I usually can remember them pretty well. It's actually scary how real they feel. I wake up thinking it has actually happened sometimes, if it isn't so far from reality. :lol

- Probably wishes he could have more vivid dreams. They can be pretty awesome. Especially, when they are sexual. :cool2 Sadly, I haven't got a Anna Kendrick one yet. :sadbecky

- Knows I always find ways to make this thread weird when I come online. :sip


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is not getting off to the sounds of his neighbour... all the time

* Probably has recorded those sounds :lmao

* Apparently is a fan of something called Weet-Bix, is this what you and CJ keep eating? Peyton posted it in her stories and reminded me of you








*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Always kisses up to CJ when he posts in this thread :lauren 

Should know that TFW and CJ have bad taste in breakfast cereals

Acts 10 years old when he writes women as ''women''. :side:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- It's a popular Cereal in the UK. Unless you're Nostalgia who calls it bland. :side: To be fair though, you do need to put a load of sugar on it, but still, it's lovely. :book










- Thinks I record my neighbours having sex. 










- Is only jealous because his neighbours aren't hot. Would likely do the same if he had someone that looked like Peyton living next door. :cool2

Nostalgia:

- I knew your post would be shitting on Weetabix. :lmao

- Should get better taste in Cereals IMO. :cool2

- Should know I can't stop using :side: and :cool2 now. I blame you.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Missed Christmas mafia

Loves chr1st0

Hey


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW

- Enjoys having vivid dreams

- Would pay to have a sexual dream involving :anna

- Vivid dreams are awesome :anna . Except when they're not.

EDIT

Roy Mustang

- Ninja

- Becky Lynch fan

- Played the WF SummerSlam Draft :mark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- :beckyhi

- Probably wants me to play Mafia again, or at least host a game. SOON. I promise.










- Should know I haven't heard from chr1st0 in months, I hope he's still alive.

THE BEST NINJA EMERALD FIRE

- Would enjoy a dream with Charlotte and Becky :cool2

- Knows dreams can be awesome, until they become a vivid nightmare. Even worse if it's Freddy Krueger. I've had a couple of those, thankfully, I didn't die in real life. :lol

- Knows I'm a bit of a weirdo. It's all good.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has vivid sexual dreams

* Wishes he has had one with :anna

* Unintentionally probably has had one with :rollins :lmao*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know Anna is pretty but not a 10/10


Time to run from this thread now

Will probably order some Weetabix just because Peyton mentioned it :lauren


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW



The Fourth Wall said:


> - Should know I haven't heard from chr1st0 in months, *I hope he's still alive.*


- Should know that's exactly what I thought about you when you took that LONG hiatus after WM 34.

- Speaking of inactive members, I hope Chief of the Lynch Mob is alright. It's been a while since I saw them post.

- Probably disappointed with Ambrose vs Rollins at TLC

EDIT

Nostalgia

- Doesn't seem to like Weetabix

- Likes Double J

- Would :mark out if Elias and Jeff Jarrett have a segment together


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Is leaving us

* Probably thinks that DJ is a 10/10 :nah2

* Should know that Peyton is an 11/10... because of her birthday :lol

EMERALD

* Posting less than in previous weeks

* Probably not happy that neither Charlotte or Becky are champions

* Missed Orton in this weeks SD*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I don't mind Charlotte or Becky not being champs 

- :asuka is long overdue a title win and I like her too

- I'd be unhappy if neither Charlotte or Becky win the Raw title at WM though


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Couldn't go five minutes without mentioning the jobber. 

Disappointing. 

Happy that regulars are here.


Be prepared to be disappointed then Emerald.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> *
> * Unintentionally probably has had one with :rollins :lmao*


That hasn't happened believe it or not. Not that I'd admit it either way. :lmao

- Probably hasn't ever had a dream about Peyton, because he's really unlucky. :lol

- Knows Peyton has some weird Weet-Bix stuff she's ordered, not the real thing. :cool2

zrc:

- Knows Mordy going a day without mentioning Peyton is impossible.

- Should know he can't go a day without saying 'jobber' :lol

- Probably looking forward to getting drunk on Christmas


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Wants to dream about The Man :becky2

- But dreams about the other Man :rollins

- Likes Peyton Royce. But is not obsessed.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows I'm not obsessed with Peyton.

- I might be obsessed with this lady though










- Probably was also disappointed with Rollins/Ambrose at TLC. Creative really fucked up the best feud they had. Amazing.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has saved links to Anna gifs and often uses gifs of his favourite so he is no different than Mordy with the Peyton obsession :lauren 

Doesn't watch cool videos I send him :sadbecky

Struggles to make gaming friends on COD


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW



The Fourth Wall said:


> - Probably was also disappointed with Rollins/Ambrose at TLC. Creative really fucked up the best feud they had. Amazing.


- No surprise really since that's what Creative does.

- Has a better obsession than Mordy. Sorry, Mordy.

- Thinks Weetabix > Weet-Bix

EDIT

Nostalgia

- Ninja'd me again

- Dealing with a bleeding finger

- Doesn't share TFW's love for Weetabix


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*THE FOURTH WALL

* Knows that me not talking about Peyton is like zrc not burying her: Next to impossible. That's why I said that I would "try"

* Doesn't eat weird NZ cereals

* Will never admit his wet dreams with :rollins :beckylol

NOSTALGIA

* Is back for a bit

* Thinks that TFW obsession is no different than mine

* Wishes he watches the videos he sends to him.

EMERALD

* Another one burying my favourite

* Thinks Asuka deserved a title reign

* Will be dissapointed if Ronda is champion post Mania*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is hilariously ribbing TFW today :lol

Should know I never left, but I posted I would run because I said Anna is not a 10/10 and I thought that would annoy TFW but he didn't even react to it :shrug 

Loves having jobber arguments with me


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I promise to not bury her, if you shut the hell up and not post about her for a full 24 hours!

we both know you won't be able to do it. P.s. you're.not allowed on her social media for those 24 hours either. I'll know if you have, cause zrc sees all.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Asking Mordy to do the impossible.

- Hasn't changed avatar in a while

- Enjoyed the Ronda vs Nia match


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Burying Mordy's girl. :sadbecky

- Prefers Anna's obsession: herself.

- Thinks there's only one Man. :becky


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Hello Phantom. :asuka

- Knows Christmas is in 5 days!!! :woo :woo










- Knows I'm pretty obsessed with myself


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Narcissistic

- Self-obsessed

- Self-infatuated


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- Is looking for a new show to watch.

- Didn't dig Hill House.

- What kind of show is she looking for? I may have suggestions.

EF:

- Ninja'd me.

- Loves soccer more than anything.

- Soccer.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Something fast paced and easy watching Phantom. Got any ideas? :hmm

- Calls 'Football' Soccer. :goaway Don't say soccer if you ever go to the UK. :cudi










- Probably has no idea what film that GIF is from.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Give me one sec. Keep checking this post.

- Should know that I only do that to annoy you UK-ers. Success. 

- Should know that I've seen Green Street. I used to do nothing but watch movies. I was paid to do so.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Thinking of a TV show to suggest to TFW

- New avatar

- All he wants for 2019 is for Asuka to be SmackDown Champion and Kairi to be Raw Champion at the same time


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows Phantom likes to change his avatar more than he changes his socks. :beckylol 

- Doesn't change his sig/avi often.

- Hasn't had a Christmas makeover. Don't tell me you're another grinch. :sadbecky



PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Should know that I've seen Green Street. I used to do nothing but watch movies. I was paid to do so.


You should know Charlie Hunnam sounds nothing like a real Cockney accent in that film. It's hilariously bad. :lmao


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I don't like being referred to as a UK-er. I'm proudly English and dislike the Scottish and the Welsh. Northern Irelanders are okay though. 

Should know I think DJ might actually be Scottish judging by an Instagram post :side:

Has a love for innuendos and sausage rolls


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*THE FOURTH WALL

* SOCCER

* Hates Grinchs

* Probably not too pleased at me ribbing on him

NOSTALGIA

* Doesn't like to create threads

* Doesn't like to be called UK-er

* Is an UK-er :grin2:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- Have you watched GLOW? GLOW is pretty boss and appropriate for this group.

- Maniac?

- Sharp Objects?

New shows only, right?

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Should know that I'm done with Peyton jokes.

- Doesn't love Kate Micucci: Perfect Human. :darryl


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

GLOW sucks. 

And so did the shit version run by Jackie Stallone. 

Ho ho ho merry Christmas and all that blue waffle.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Phantom

Found a new thing to obsess over 
Adding it to the list with Clea & Sabrina
Probably still marking out over Asuka's title win :asuka

zrc

Ninja'd me :lauren
Probably noticed I stuck his thread 
Continued arguing with Mordy when he was naming 3 things about me the other day :beckylol



Nostalgia said:


> Should know I don't like being referred to as a UK-er. I'm proudly English and dislike the Scottish and the Welsh. *Northern Irelanders are okay though.*


Damn right we are.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I haven't seen GLOW yet for some reason despite being a Wrestling fan and liking Alison Brie. :hmm I've heard mixed things though. Some saying it's awful & cheesy, and some saying they love it. Guess it depends on your tastes. 

- Always gets phantom'd. :asuka

- Should know I'm bored ever since I finished Sabrina. :sadbecky

THANKS CJ, GOD DAMN IT.

- Knows I always get ninja'd when I make fun of somebody else. Karma. :beckylol

- Should know Nostalgia said that just so he doesn't get a ban. :beckylol

- Probably looking forward to the food on Christmas the most. :woo I can't wait for my Pigs in Blankets.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Still should watch House MD :mark:

* It is that time of the year....

* When everyone gets ninja'd :lauren*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

EVERYONE STOP. 

zrc:

- I thought the Netflix show was cute. It's not perfect, but it seems like something TFW would dig. Anna Kendrick would feel right at home in that series.

- Merry Christmas, you delightful drunk. :anna

- Should watch more Hammer. :fact

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Knows that it's that time... :lauren

- Should know that I own House on DVD. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has over 2500 posts in this thread :lauren

Loves Sabrina 

and :asuka



CJ said:


> Damn right we are.


:cool2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- I blame him for the phantom'd trend. :asuka

- Knows we are all pretty fast typers in this thread, or we spend too long looking for gifs to put in every post. :anna

- Should know I wish Anna was in GLOW, so I could see her (myself :side in that Wrestling gear. :banderas

Nostalgia:

- Sucking up to CJ. :side:

- That's okay though, it's the CJGOAT.

- Knows I was fibbing about my sensual voice. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wishes Anna was in GLOW playing the Allison Brie character

* So he could see Anna toppless >

* Spends a lot of time looking for gifs*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Didn't mention Peyton. :O

- Good ol' Brother Perv.

- Should know that I worked with Brie.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm merry chistmassing everyone today.

Knows CJ stickied my thread (thanks, didn't expect it lol)

We all love you Phantom. Except Mord because he's too busy watching Peyton Royce through the letterbox.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That last one is a damn lie and you know it.

- Christmassy. :anna

- Digs Tales from the Crypt? Has listened to the Christmas album?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah I dig Tales from the Crypt. Unaware of a Christmas album however. 

I did listen to Achmed the Dead Terrorist singing Jingle Bombs earlier however. 

This year has flown by, and I'm not sure I like it.

Should go and try and name that wrestler. XD


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should watch this, it combines 2 of the things he hates the most: The IIconics and Christmas






* Puts ridiculously difficult wrestler in that Name the Wrestler thread

* Or maybe is that I am too young*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows zrc won't click on that video. :beckylol

- Posted it anyways. :anna

- Should know the most irritating part of that video is probably The New Day. God their shtick is tired and old. :goaway


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fourth Wall is.correct. I saw New Day and went, nope.

Merry Christmas Wall-E.

Not in here much these days.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wall-E :lmao

* Let me know that the video has actually THREE of the things he hates the most

* Didn't liked when the girl on his avi was called a jobber*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know The New Day suck

Won't post in the name the wrestler thread because his knowledge on wrestling is minimal and his Peyton obsession has ruined his brain :shrug

Should know the 27 year old I was talking to on the dating site I have now stopped talking to because I found out she split from her husband 3 months ago. :lmao This is why I don't talk to older women.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Wall-E :lmao fpalm Even when Cafu isn't around, the nicknames still stay strong. :lol

- Should know we use the word 'jobber' too much in this thread. :anna

- Hates Christmas, but probably watched that above video for the IIconics.

Nostalgia:

- Knows The New Day and their rotten pancakes suck.

- Will be happy to see Christmas over and done with, and 2019 to start.

- Probably knows New Year Resolutions are a waste of time though. NEW YEAR NEW ME, RIGHT? :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably thinks I shouldn't be talking about things that ruin the brain :lauren

Should know I don't make New Year Resolutions but I'm optimistic about 2019 just because 2018 was so bad 

Knows I need to respond to your PM. I haven't actually read it yet. :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably doing drugs :lol

* Thinks that my Peyton obsession has ruined my brain :lauren

* I actually learnt how to make gifs, edit videos and my english has improoved since then, so I wouldn't be so sure :shrug
*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

One o in improved sweetie.

One needs no drugs, when one has much liquor. 

Merry Christmas Mordor.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Helping me IMPROVE my english a little bit more :anna

* Comes with "creative" nicknames for the regulars here :lauren

* Thinks Alcohol>Drugs*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- He knows that candy is dandy, but liquor is quicker.

- Knows I love cliches. 

- Here's a picture I took of Doctor Strange's astral form in the Vatican:










Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Knows I have the best nickname. roud

- #SisterMagikuntilthedayIdie


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Damn right. Bring on the JD haha.

Good old Sister Magik.

Don't really have a third thing, post some Sage I mean Aubrey. She hot.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Posting Criminal Minds screencaps

* Never satisfied with his avi

* Likes old monster movies*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Probably prefers Peyton to Aubrey. :goaway

- Needs more Aubrey. :fact

-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows Aubrey > Peyton. :asuka

- Knows I just triggered & offended Mordy. I'm sorry.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I am not triggered :fuck

* I swear I AM NOT :vincefu

* :anna sucks. TOLD YOU THAT I WASN'T TRIGGERED *


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

-









- Should know I'm waiting for Nostalgia to swoop in and call us both obsessed. :cool2

- Our bromance might be over after that last post. :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

-









-









-









We really are the Iconic Duo (The real one) :asuka.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The Real Iconic Duo:

-









- Aubrey and Anna are great tho. :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Screw you too then. :side:

- Always hurts my feelings. :sadbecky

- Doesn't think Aubrey and Anna is > all. :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :sadbecky

- Okay, we're the Iconic Duo. :anna

- With one "I" in the front...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

-









- Knows Mordy is viewing this thread, and probably doesn't approve of what we're saying










- We are the ICONIC DUO, with one I :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm no longer Sarah Paulson.

- I am me again.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has multiple personalities

* Has multiple obsessions

* In a bromance with TFW*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Aubrey is back 










- Way better than that Saurah Paulson broad. :fact

-









Mordy:

- Correction: We are in a Girlmance.










- Has one personality

- Has one obsession


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Changed me for the Phantom in no time :lauren

* Is a bit of a slut around here :lol

* Should know that our bromance will live on, that unless, for some unlikely reason he gets to bang Peyton, in that case...










:grin2:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- Knows I have returned to my people.

- Does not respect Sarah Paulson. :darryl

- Probably because she is clearly plotting your demise in this pic:










Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Bold idea:

- How about... AN ICONIC TRIO!?!?!? :O


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The IIIconics. :O

-









-









-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Name me a more IIIconic trio.

- I'll wait.

-


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

This thread has become gay

I can tell

I'm the best judge of these things


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Became gay?

- Where have you been?

- Plays Smash in tournaments?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows all about gay things. :side:

- Thinks I should come out of the closet already. :lauren

- Wants to form an Iconic Quartet? :O

Phantom:

- Knows this thread has always been a bit of a sausage fest, and gay. :fact

- Unless it's the rare instances when Ambrose Girl or Sol Katti posts in here. :lol

- Knows Anark calls us a circle jerk thread.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I have not. I've followed the competitive scene for years though. Mostly Melee, as it's the GOAT.

Should know all the bromance talk and gif circle-jerking needs to go :goaway

Will probably never post a serious photo in the picture thread




Ninja'd me

Will never post his picture on this forum

Should know I deleted that dating app :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Correct about that last one.

- However, I have posted videos with me in 'em.

- I just don't tell anyone which one I am.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Got phantom'd. :asuka

- Doesn't like GIFS, Bromances or Christmas.










- Knows I'll never post a picture in the Post Your Picture thread. Well, that's a lie, actually. I did once, and then removed it like 5 minutes later, as I'm ugly. :side:

Phantom:

- Got phantom'd. :sadbecky

- Doesn't post pictures, but has plenty on Google Image search.










- Knows Nostalgia is a bit of a party pooper, but we love him. :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that no one is truly ugly.

- Especially not you. I don't care if you look like Quasimodo.

Give the photo thing another try. :anna

- Aubrey out.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes ugly exists.

Phantom looks like the shrivelled up corpse of King Tut. 

But we love you anyway.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Thanks zrc. :sadbecky

- Party Pooper #2. 










- Is back here for his nightly ribbing. Run for the hills!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Posted one thing.

- Disagree. 

- Feel free to mock me tho. My last post was kinda corny.

Anna:

- Ninja'd me.

- Loves that Becky.

- Doesn't hate Micucci. :yay

I'm out for real.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Probably also thinks that thread got weirder than usual

* He still likes us, weird and all

* Finds joy in burying everyone else's favourites, especially mine :sadbecky

WALL

* Ninja'd me

* PMs with Nostalgia a lot

* Thinks that he knows a lot about gay stuff

SISTER MAGIK

* Wants an IIIconic trio :hmm

* Should know that Zelina Vega once asked to join the IIconics and they said that the IIconics can only be two

* Is never out of here entirely
*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc said:


> Yes ugly exists.
> 
> Phantom looks like the shrivelled up corpse of King Tut.
> 
> But we love you anyway.


I'd kill to look like that.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mordy:

- Knows this thread gets weird around this time. It's because all of us weirdos come online.

- Should know our 2019 New Years Resolution should be collectively be all less weird, so we get some new regulars in this thread. :beckylol

- Knows zrc might have Nostalgia beat for top WF Grinch.










Goodnight Aubrey.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Takes days off from this website

Feels better for it 

Until he rages at COD


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows I should stop playing COD Blackout if it makes me rage so much. :side: Should also know, winning feels really good.

- Is probably going to bed shortly.

- Will probably reply to my PM tomorrow when I don't come online so will have to wait for a reply. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* It's awake and posting at an unusual time for him

* May have had an energy drink

* Checks DJ's social media before going to sleep

WALL

* Knows that we all are a bunch of weirdos

* Never wants to post his pic here

* Should know that I don't have many pics of myself either, in fact my Facebook profile pic is like 8 years old :lmao*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I had much liquor.

The jobber wrote three things above me.

Probably mentioned the bigger jobber.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is drunk. Not a surprise there. :lmao

- This is my chance: zrc, Tamina and Nia both suck!










- This is my cue to leave. Goodnight my friends. See you soon.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes, yes they do.

I'll remember everything. 


Goodnight Wall-E.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Never forgets.

- Never forgives.

-The Oliver Reed of this thread.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

One of his favorite Musicians is Oinngo Boingo. 

One of his favorite wrestlers is the legendary and great Andre The Giant. 

One of his interest is Beyond.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** A bro

* Misses AJ Lee

* Sad that they removed Paige from her role as SD Live GM*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*You damn right I am depressed about Paige being fired as Gm. 

Also depressed with the lack of Peyton on Smackdown. 

Knows my thoughts on a lot of subjects. 

Tells it like it is to certain fan bases. *_


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Not planning to go to RAW in Florida in the upcoming weeks

* Also find fans that overreact a bit annoying

* Should watch the New Day/IIconics video from today that is posted in the Peyton thread, since it will be the only IIconics stuff that we will get this month :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- There's some new IIconics nonsense. 

- Can't watch it now.

- But I will when I get home. :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Gonna watch a jobber video. 

Probably at work. 

Posted three gifs of Sage. Yay!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that it's related to work. There's a cheese platter and I don't have to talk to anyone right now, so it's not too bad. :anna

- Should know that there will be more Sage. :woo

- Knows that viruses and Sister Magik do not mix.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Is up early.

Likes the guess the wrestler thread. 

Did a men's awards last month.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Early riser 

Likes to call other men sweetie 

Should know I won't be doing that anytime soon


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Would call DJ sweetie :shrug

* Thinks she is the most beautiful "woman" in the UK :grin2:

* Not a Mickie James fan*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Didn't explain why he had to make an early Christmas dinner :hmm: 

Is obsessed with my interest in her :eyeroll 

Should know I haven't read the spoilers for the Christmas shows yet


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Has a ton of points
ACDC fan
Isn't missing much from the Christmas shows


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Also has a ton of points

Probably wasn't gifted some from CJ though

Fan of Pepsi


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*CHROME

* One of the most active mods

* Not watching the WWE Christmas shows

* Most well known for being a fan of a certain body part...










NOSTALGIA

* Also most well known for being a fan of certain type of women

* Should know that my aunt was doing a Christmas dinner for her friends and, since she was busy working she asked me to help her

* Knows it is too early to get ninja'd*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know feet are gross :goaway 

Has a good relationship with their aunt. My aunt hates me. :side: 

Just got repped


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** My aunt basically replaced my mother when she passed 15 years ago, so yeah I get along with her

* Doesn't get along with most of his family

* Maybe that's why he hates this time of the year, starting on his birthday*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is correct. 

Seriously considering spending Christmas next year abroad just to get away from it all. Fuck this time of year. 


Hasn't updated his Facebook picture in 8 years. :lauren


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello SWEETIE :lmao 

Loves some DJ D. 

A fwend


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- Fellow Rocky Horror fan.

- Fwend?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Knows that Nostalgia wants some DJ D :grin2:

* Even if he will never admit it

* Good morning Brother Z (yes, back with the brother stuff this time)

PHANTOM

* God damnit Phantom :fuck

* Is he Aubrey today?

* Or is her Sarah Paulson again?*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Sister Magik is whatever you want her to be.

- Loves him some House... has read any Sherlock Holmes?

House. Holmes. Subtle.

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Loves reading Sherlock Holmes stories

- Extremely knowledgeable about movies

- Enjoying SmackDown currently :asuka


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Bring on the liquor!!!

Merry Christmas regulars. 

Hey Emerald named after a song lyric.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

She'd get some zrcock

And.plenty of liquor. 

Elvira is still sulking you didn't take her out.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Apparently is Aubrey today

* Endless supply of Aubrey gifs

* Will appreciate this










ZRC

* Apparently is drunk

* No surprises there

* Uses invisible mode here*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Got turtled.

Hey Brother Perv  

The belt looks good on the Empress. Shame it won't last.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** These 2 weeks between Christmas and New Year are so fucking boring

* Asuka will probably keep the title until Mania 35 at least, depending on who she is facing there

* A 4 months title reign is not so bad, considered how bad she has been booked since Mania 34*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I've found another pic of Phantom's girl











Except its a trans lookalike :cool2


Would not want to view her Twitter :lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Help, its a trap!

Merry Christmas Grinch.

I'm happy.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1066195090358525952
:shrug 


Should know I deleted Badoo


Before doing so though I followed this girl on Instagram who didn't reply to my message on there and just now she followed me back, so I wonder if that means something other than: ''hurr durr, follow for follow'' :hmm:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Billy Elliott went fem!

Badoo sucks. 

Always did.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I see Mordy is lurking and liking what he's seeing 

Should know I'm done with those kind of apps for now

So no I won't be trying out the zrc approved list of dating apps


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't approve of any of them. 

I found my fella the old way. By meeting him in a club :lmao

I hypnotized him with my gymnastic routine to the arctic monkeys.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

You were pimping out Grindr in this thread the other day, but I'll never go on there :lmao 

Should know I've never been clubbing, I'm more of a pub person. 

I prefer when the pub is quieter though, so I'll avoid Saturdays nights and anytime when a football match is being played :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> You were pimping out Grindr in this thread the other day, but I'll never go on there :lmao
> 
> Should know I've never been clubbing, I'm more of a pub person.
> 
> I prefer when the pub is quieter though, so I'll avoid Saturdays nights and anytime when a football match is being played :side:


Mentioning grindr isn't the same as pimping it out.


Legendary Phantom. 

Leg and dairy more like. 

Sister Magik.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nostalgia

- Prefers pubs to clubs

- Not interested in sports much

- Cool poster :cool2

EDIT

zrc

- Turtle

- Favourite wrestler of all time is probably Victoria

- The Brood is one of his favourite stables


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- GOT PHANTOM'D!!!!!










- Wants Becky to win against Asuka at the Royal Rumble. :no

- Cool poster. :anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :becky is not beating :asuka at the Royal Rumble

- Can rest easy

- Would only accept Kairi beating Asuka


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is invisible

Knows that when Phantom is lurking he doesn't lurk for long, unlike Mordy who is probably busy fapping and hasn't closed certain page tabs

Should know we have 6 guests viewing this thread now :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*EMERALD

* Probably doesn't use dating sites like Nostalgia

* Doesn't mind Becky losing as long as she main events Mania against Ronda

* He probably does want Charlotte beating Asuka for the title at Mania if she isn't inserted to the Ronda/Becky match

NOSTALGIA

* Trying to set me up with traps :goaway

* Should know that this time I actually felt asleep in front of my laptop, it is probably the first time that it has happened to me, I didn't even felt that I was that tired

* Thinks I am fapping all the time :lauren... Just 5 times a day :grin2:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that EF did not get phantom'd.

- Phantom has made a fool of himself.

- Phantom is going to eat pasta in shame now. :sadbecky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nostalgia

- Knows it's creepy when there are guests viewing

- Invisible too

- Spends more time in the Games section than any other section

EDIT

Phantom

- Phantom'd me now

- Is probably laughing now :beckylol

- Won't be eating his pasta in shame now


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Guests always increase when I post photos in here :draper2

Got ninja'd again

Big fan of :becky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Pretty sure most guests are members who didn't log in

- Or members who are yet to discover invisibility like us :cool2

- Enjoys listening to AC/DC


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I'm eating my pasta with pride now! roud

- Should know that I just ordered a Rosemary shirt! :woo > :bearer

- Should know that I think his girls killed it this year.

I can't always be a hater...


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Showing sportsmanship by praising :woo and :becky2

- Ordered a Rosemary shirt :mark

- Enjoy your pasta


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Rosemary? T-shirt? LOL

Ain't eating pasta.

I'm too drunk for a third thing.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Drunk

- Probably in the mood to bury some jobbers

- Likes making wrestling cards


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Mostly wanted me to know that he thinks I'm a laughable idiot for ordering a Rosemary shirt.

- His opinion is appreciated. :anna

- Should know that I also own a Papa Shango shirt.

EF:

- Ninja'd me.

- Approves of my bad decision. :anna

- Likes Wonder Woman more than Clea... like the rest of the world. :darryl


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I like rosemary with no T-shirt.

Papa shango? Not so much. 

Sister Magik.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is drunk at 7:50pm his time :lauren

* Likes Rosemary with no t-shirt on

* Probably hasn't ordered any recent wrestling t-shirts since the designs are awful*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has probably made himself a fort out of IIconics shirts.

- Might be wearing one right now.

- Knows that I've seen at least two in person. THERE ARE OTHER FANS!!! :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

emerald-fire said:


> - Drunk
> 
> - Probably in the mood to bury some jobbers
> 
> - Likes making wrestling cards


Nah I'm too jolly for that.


PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Has probably made himself a fort out of IIconics shirts.
> 
> - Might be wearing one right now.
> 
> - Knows that I've seen at least two in person. THERE ARE OTHER FANS!!! :mark


Sure they weren't Mords other two faces?

Knows now that I haven't bought wrestling t-shirts for a long time


Last one was the barbed wire Kane shirt, which was gifted to.me.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is a happy drunk atm

* Should know that I don't have multiple pèrsonalities like the Phantom :shrug

* His last wrestling t-shirt was a Kane one :mark:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Knows that Mordy is secretly Darkman.










- Doesn't buy a lot of wrestling shirts.

- Uses that money to buy wrestling games.

Darkman:

- Ninja'd me.

- Was in one good movie. ONE.

- Cooked up an early Christmas dinner recently.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Owns awful IIconics merch :lauren


Should know I only own one wrestling t-shirt

Probably doesn't know what of




Has seen other IIconic fans in person :lauren

Enjoys some good pasta


High fives fellow Asuka fans


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Jericho?

- Orton?

- :asuka?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

It's an Iconic wrestling t-shirt. :cool2


Doesn't have the awful WWE logo in the bottom corner either like every t-shirt today has :shrug


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I still have a Jerichoholics Anyonymous wcw T-shirt. 

I liked him when he wasn't stinking up the joint.

Same with Taker.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- I think every wrestling fan has had that shirt at some point.

- Should know that I hate that little WWE logo on modern shirts. :goaway

- Had an iconic wrestling shirt, not an IIconic one.

zrc:

- You little turtle.

- Thinks Taker needs to REST IN PEACE.

- I'll show myself out.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I have never owned an NWO T-shirt.

I was a member of ravens flock. 

NWO was cancer to me as a child.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Owns a lot of wrestling t-shirts, even with the lame design

* Not happy about Asuka vs Becky at the Rumble

* Will be when Asuka retains

ZRC

* Raven fan

* Probably owned a Brood t-shirt?

* Probably hasn't noticed that I am trying my hardest to keep my word today lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I had one to be cool.

- I failed miserably.

- Phantom out. I'll be back with pictures of Aubrey and/or Magik. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I used to own a Edge, Christian and Ziggler t-shirt but I eventually threw them away :shrug

Guessed Orton but I haven't been a fan of Orton since 2006 :bored

NWO is just a cool looking shirt in general. Obviously any wrestling fan will know what it is, but to others it doesn't look like a wrestling shirt and it's something you can actually wear without embarrassment. Few wrestling shirts are like that nowadays.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that the current t-shirt designs are lame af

* FFS the B team t-shirt was just a fucking B probably drawn by 5 year old kid on a white t-shirt fpalm

* Probably hasn't given a chance to other wrestling promotions*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know if Cafu was still here he would of got that question right because he found my Twitter and on it I have a photo with my NWO shirt. :lol 

Though I've had my Twitter deactivated for a few weeks now. I hope DJ misses me. 

Should know I was loyal to TNA for 5 years and then they turned to crap and after that I never cared to get into other promotions. :shrug


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** DJ will never miss you, you ain't worth it :cool2:

* She probably already moved on to the next obsessed fan :grin2:

* Should watch some NJPW*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

With a bigger cock.

Same applies to you with Aussie. 

Operation Scratch n Sniff is a no go.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

At least I'm a respectful obsessed fan. :shrug I'm not tweeting her creepy shit and getting blocked. 


Should know I'll talk to her again at some point. :cool2 


I'm curious in her ''content'' :lmao


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nobody cares. 

Except for Brother Wall. 

That's the T sweetie.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is correct on the first point, but like Mordy I get enjoyment out of boring everyone in this thread by talking about her

Should listen to the Nostalgia song






It's pretty good, Curry sent it to me :shrug


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Should watch LU if you need something new
Or give Impact a try again, they aint bad right now
Throws away wrestling shirts


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They aren't bad right now they're downright horrific. 

LU will always be pathetic. 

Sorry, not sorry virus.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hates all the things
Not sorry
Don't care


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Do I look like I give a fuck?

Impact is garbage.

So is Lucha shitfest. Never drew a dime bullshit.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't care that you don't care
I don't care that you don't like wrestling anyway
You made your point


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll let you know when LU provide me with anything but incoherent floppy shit. Those stupid sounds for strikes put me off in the first five minutes. 


Impact was good like a decade ago. When they could actually hire people folks have heard of. 

Nobody cares what John Morrison or Evan Bourne are doing. They cared what Sting and Angle were doing.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't care about another american promotions

* Well, maybe just the women promotions

* Apparently the alcohol effects are wearing off :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope. They're still in full swing. 

I watch plenty outside the E. 

Just LU and Impact are garbage.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I like Stardom.

- Mayu Iwatani is great.

- Mayu. :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I like some of Stardom. A lot of the girls they have from around the globe are grossly overrated however. 

So are some of the Japanese. 

Women's wrestling companies aren't half as good as they used to be, across the board. I can't sit through newer volumes of shimmer or shine.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks some of the so called best female wrestlers in the world are vastly overrated

* *cough* Io *cough*

* *cough* Toni *cough**


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I used to love Shimmer. 

- Not currently tho.

- Also thinks Io is ridiculously overrated. She definitely sold her soul to Mephistopheles or something.

Mayu and Kairi >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Io :fact


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Shimmer peaked with MsChif, Melissa, Kong and Del Ray. Its never reached those levels since. 

Tbh they all just seem full of "diva" types now, who kiss Trish's ass as the best ever. When she wouldn't have lasted ten minutes with real competition. Victoria, Jazz, Molly even Jacqueline and Ivory outclassed her in every match they had. 

I mean Rebel went to Japan and was terrible. But then she was hired for being Christy "I injured myself doing my own finisher" Hemme's fwend.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows a lot about womens wrestling

* Does his rankings old school, using pen and paper

* Has 12 bottles of alcohol for Christmas, can't imagine how many does he have for New Year's*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Actually had 24. 12 peach, 12 mango.

I'm on 10 peach and 9 mango.

I do try when it comes to women's wrestling. Even got some old school stuff on DVD. When I mean old school I mean pre70s.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Brother Darkman:

- Should know that I'm waiting for my ride.

- Thinks literal angel Françoise Hardy deserves a :lauren.

- :lauren. 










Brother Stryker:

- Ninja'd me.

- Fellow women's wrestling fan. :anna

- Knows that French Bird > Peyton.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Needs 100% more Sage Plaza.

A good brother. 

But unlike Karl and Luke, he won't disappear from TV for months.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Calls several people "literal angel"

* One of them is Kairi Sane

* He has also called her "The Babyface Supreme"

ZRC

* A drunken ninja

* Is about to run out of alcohol

* Knows that the Phantom never dissapears, he is an eternal presence on this thread*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should call me the ninja supreme. 

Got Turtled.

Peyton Royce.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Actually the Phantom ninja's me more than you

* Literally ran out of things to say

* Should watch House, like I am doing atm since I am bored af*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thought that was my ride.

- It was not. :sadbecky

- Wants to know my top 5 Françoise Hardy songs? :mark

My ride just got here.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I want more of this:










-









-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** One of these days is gonna post a whole comic book starring Clea here

* Doing 3 things about himself again

* Should know that I did try my hardest to not talk about Peyton on here today and reduce the amount of stuff that I talk about her in general, however, when she posts pics like these, it's impossible. I mean LOOK AT HER*










homerhomer:homer


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hard not to look
Who would want not to look
We must look


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Likes metal
- Should like this: 



- Doesn't like Romans... prefer the Gauls*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't like it. Sorry
Not a fan of that sort of metal
Thanks though


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Fan of a different kind of Metal music

* Drooling at that last Peyton pic

* Can't stop looking at it*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks I'm going to post a full Clea comic.

- Should know that I did that.

- Should know that I did that twice.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- 













-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Think I killed the name the wrestler thread. :lmao

Morning emerald. 

Is anyone still awake?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yes.

- I am.

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yay phantom!

The answer to name the wrestler is Victoria xD

Wooooooo!!!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I totally got that answer on my own. :asuka

- Appreciates GOAT Debbie Harry. :woo 

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Debbie Harry is Atomic... Hot!

Not as hot as Aubrey I'm Sage Plaza 

She'd get. These hands.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is correct about there being a woman to cater all tastes in 2018 :shrug 

Should know I've been trying to get the artificial dye smell out of my new jeans. I don't know why new jeans you buy nowadays have to smell like chemicals. So after a little research on Google I bought some white vinegar and hand washed the jeans in a solution of water, soap and white vinegar. Before then putting them back in the washing machine on a cold wash and then I will hang them out to air dry as it's sunny here today. I also have some Febreze fabric spray if that fails to work. I have no idea what I am doing, I need a woman to do this for me. :side: 

But you know more than anyone that I don't like artificial things. Fact.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Lol Febreeze is whack. 

White vinegar no soap.

Also cleans windows up lovely.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm not answering that question in the This or That thread :side:

I had to go to 3 different shops to find white vinegar. No idea who bought out all the stock in my local Morrisons. Totally something to bulk buy before Christmas. :lmao 

Will take over me as the third highest poster in this thread: https://www.wrestlingforum.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=2353841


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You'd surprised what people buy.

Jam Roly Poly sales went up 700% after Harry Redknapp mentioned them on I'm a ceeb.

I know you wouldn't answer that question in this or that. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Made a question that not many people will answer in the This or That thread

* Should know that find vinegar here is easy and cheap af

* Probably dissapointed that I started to talk about the aussie jobber again last night. I did try, and I will try again today :grin2:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't give a shit promise broken. 

She's a jobber piece of shit who gets banged by perfect zero, tye Dillinger. 

His ass has a twitter page.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has been checking Dillinger's ass Twitter page :hmm

* Doesn't give a fuck about a lot of stuff

* 



*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Posted odious garbage that passes as a song. I use the term song lightly. 

Nah didn't check out the twitter page. Was looking for the Brad Maddox nudes, and Tyes ass came up as a suggestion. 

Its no Dolph ass. Nor is it close to EC3 ass.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** That song made me laugh :shrug, but tbf I like Nickelback, so most people say that my taste in music sucks

* Apprently enjoyed Paige leaks, but not for Paige

* Has been checking on mens wrestlers asses*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hated the Paige leaks

May be happy at the rumored news of Balor getting a push 

Should know he sucks


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is wrong about the first two

* The only interesting thing about Balor was the Demon and even that was getting stale on NXT :shrug

* Used to watch Impact*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Balor Bulge!

Probably still watches Impact. 

Fallah BAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Apparently a fan of Balor showing his crotch pose

* Should know that, besides the Final Deletion and Delete or Decay I've never seen Impact

* Met his partner in a club or pub, not sure*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A club. 

Perfection doesn't frequent pubs.

Balor could spit in my face and call me.bitch, and he still wouldn't make me tent pole.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I was eating when I read that last sentence :lauren


Prefers Twitter to Instagram 


King of ribbing Mordy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lives on the East coast :bjpenn
East coast of England that is :tripsscust
Sick & tired of me bragging about Norn Iron's superior coastline :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Only person I have to Google Leanna Decker for :lauren 


Looking forward to seeing his lovely English relatives at Christmas :cool2 


Wanted :becky to have a longer title run


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Also looking forward to see his lovely relatives for Christmas :beckylol

* Actually dreading that day

* 2nd person who ribs Mordy the most around here*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know no relatives will see me at Christmas and it's always been that way. That's why Christmas is depressing for me, as there is no sense of family and no getting together. 

I thought you lost respect for Paige as a fan after the leaks so that's what I meant by that earlier post and I know your Paige fandom faded over time. :hmm:

I also assumed you were a Balor fan because you like some boring talent :shrug


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Well you'd know all about boring, hello Sonya! 

You assume too much. 

Paige showed more charisma with spunk on her face, than you've ever shown on here.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Claims that he doesn't like to start jobber debates, yet he keeps making digs on the people I am a fan of :hmm

* I am not a Sonya Deville fan, I am not the one who likes boring talent :shrug

* I didn't minded the leaks of Paige tbh, and that wasn't the reason I started to like her less, it was actually the drugs, the poor decisions and the Del Rio stuff that sour me on her, I actually felt a bit for bad for her when the leaks appeared

ZRC

* Phantom'd me

* Apparently thinks that Maddox can have a future in the porn business

* Probably finished his 24 bottles of alcohol by now*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nah Maddox was mediocre at best. Ricochet, Tyler Bate and Alex Riley leaks were nicer. Even if a little less graphic.

I still have liquor of plenty.

Got TURTLED


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Correct.

- It's only "phantom'd" when the Phantom is involved.

-Thinks Scarlet Witch is overrated. :darryl


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sad that someone thinks Scarlet Witch is overrated
She isn't
But you know, Marvel


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You know I'm not a fan of DC, but enjoying Injustice (the first one). 

Makes me see what I've missing for a while. A good comic book beat em up (yes Marvel I'm looking at you ass holes with your Lego fetish).

And yes Scarlet Witch is overrated.

Edit - I got turtled by some virus or something.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- What about Marvel vs. Capcom?

- Those games are pretty groovy.

- Gambit was one of my mains in the first one.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thinks SW is overrated
How though?
Its not like she gets pushed down our throats to Roman Reigns levels. Unlike some characters









Phantom:
Ninja Terminator
Gambit fan
Franken-Santa


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Marvel vs Capcom stopped being interesting after 2. 

And I don't like the new one as I see no xmen in it. 

Ultimate Alliance 3 just looks like UA in name only too. Good job its only on Switch, I don't have to waste £50


Virus
I just think her power set is too overpowered in some ways. And she's an easy out with some things cause they can just say "ooooh Wanda used her "magic" so that didn't happen anymore". Its lazy.

Don't have to be wedged down a persons throat to be overrated.

Oh and you turtled me.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Virus:

- Should know that I don't loathe modern Marvel...

- ...but that Captain Marvel push is completely ungroovy.

- Marvel desperately wants their Wonder Woman, but CM is not the answer. 

Who is?

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Thinks SW is too overpowered.

- Probably wouldn't like old-school Strange for that reason. :darryl


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Should know that I don't loathe modern Marvel...
> 
> - ...but that Captain Marvel push is completely ungroovy.
> 
> ...


They want her to their Superman more actually
She-Hulk could of been, but they turned her into a green Scott Steiner thing
And that CM will likely be MCU first flop


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Marvel will probably turn Storm into a rapper from Detroit.

Gambit will be turned into an alligator hunter on the back swamps of Louisiana. 

Rogue will become pregnant from her ******* cousin and end up on Maury.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus21 said:


> They want her to their Superman more actually
> She-Hulk could of been, but they turned her into a green Scott Steiner thing
> And that CM will likely be MCU first flop


- Storywise, yes.

- But Marvel has never really had a female character on par with their most popular male characters. 

- The Captain Marvel push seems to be an attempt to rectify that.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

And its a badly done push
People have noticed
Marvel doesn't care


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It's unfortunate.

- She-Hulk would've been a good choice for a push.

- CM's is just so forced. I wasn't a big fan of CM BEFORE the push.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Just ignored me. 

It won't be forgotten. 

A jobber.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Carol was a pretty decent character when she was still Ms Marvel
Then she was made Capt Marvel and now they've done everything to make her likeable and made her crap instead
Jen would have worked. But then they mutated her and had her feud with Youtube stars.

zrc: 
Was ignored
Will not forget it
Likely planning epic vengeance


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

I'm sorry.

- Made some funnies about the X-Men.

- We're enemies now. :sadbecky

- Knows I'm a jobber.

Virus:

- Ninja'd me.

- Wait, what?

- That's happening?

That's why I don't venture out of the 1970s that often...

Ms. Marvel was never my favorite.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows Carol was best as a vegetable after Rogue knicked her powers.

We cool... For now.

Knows I like it when the convo gets nerdy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably will take his anger out on me as usual :lol

* Likes to talk about comics

* Hates Wolverine and Captain Marvel*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Wait, what?
> 
> - That's happening?
> 
> That's why I don't venture out of the 1970s that often...


Yes, that happened. Its what happens when your company is crawling with social media addicted clowns with no comic experience. Batgirl was the same way for a while



zrc said:


> Knows Carol was best as a vegetable after Rogue knicked her powers.
> 
> We cool... For now.
> 
> Knows I like it when the convo gets nerdy.


It when Rogue was the best too.
Likes it nerdy
Don't we all

Mordacay:
American Ninja
Will feel the anger of another
First post of the day?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- We cool. :anna

- Should know that I'm still tired right now. 

- You know who should be the recipient of a CM-style push? :mark











Virus:

- Ninja'd me.

- Knows that She-Hulk deserves better.

- Should know that I greatly enjoyed comics like Unbeatable Squirrel Girl and Unstoppable Wasp... but it seems like A LOT of Marvel's stuff is in that style now.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Lost all interest in Rogue when they made her more like the movie version. 

Knows I wasn't amused when the X-Men get wiped out of Marvel stuff. 

Disney may have the characters, but they'll never truly understand their significance.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHABTOM

* Thinks Clea should get a push

* She will get a CM style push

* CM as a CM Punk on ECW style of push

ZRC

* Mad at Marvel Studios

* Not looking forward to see what will they do when they get the X-men

* Doesn't very high with DC either*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Agreed since movie Rogue sucked
She was more like a emo Kitty Pryde
Not like the their version of Kitty was much better

Mordecay:
Wrath of the Ninja
All Peyton, all the time
Keeps coming out of nowhere


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I used to be a huge Rogue fan.

- The movie version tho... :goaway

- Doesn't hate Wanda. :yay


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ellen Page was sufficient as Kitty, in the Wolverine movies. 

They were X-Men by name only. 

The second Halle Berry belted put the toad line, I knew this wasn't X-Men.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Hated the first X-men trilogy

* Probably not a fan of the second trilogy either

* Knows that Dark Phoenix most likely will suck*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

If Dark Phoenix even gets released.

The second trilogy was far far worse. 

Mystique and Quicksilver in the xmen? No bloody thanks.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- But Jessica Chastain...


- I WANT MY NEW MUTANTS HORROR MOVIE, DWEEBS!!!!

- Look at Magik... I shall never see her full movie.. :sadbecky










zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Knows I ain't getting Movie Magik anytime soon. :darryl

- Y'all get all the Deadpool and I get no Magik?! :no


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It was more about Moonstar anyway. 

Magik was a side part.

Jessica whatsherface is of no interest to me. Her and McAvoy are together in IT part 2 anyway.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nope. Magik's the star.

- She always is.

- Unless Strange is there.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Didn't picked any options in the This or That thread :bunk

* Made me edit my post since I didn't either :lol

* Despises the second X-men trilogy

PHANTOM

* Phantom'd me

* This time it does count since he is online

* Calls his home state Karloffornia*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Peyton is like his Magik.

- Or Clea.

- Or French Bird.

I have many Peytons.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Peyton is like my my cancer. I hope I get booked for chemo soon. 

Wants to see the New Mutants movie like that's gonna happen. 

Fox are dead and they made sure all the mutants are too.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I think he's mad at me. :darryl

-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yay Sage Plaza!

I'm never mad at you Sister Magik. 

We get our nerd on.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Awesome poster
- Became friends because we are awesome
- He's dropping the AMPCAST, baby*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- METALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark

- ANIMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark

- wrestling.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Should check out what's coming in Winter 2019 in Anime... so many cool shows happening
- Loves Anime
- Fluctuates between the old and new stuff*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows I am not limited to one time period.

- Enjoys modern anime.

- Fellow Asuka fan. :asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Asuka fan :lauren

* At least better than the BC of the SD womens division

* #NotTheOtherTwo*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Peyton fans don't get to use :lauren.

- Probably likes Deadpool more than Magik. :fuckthis

- Goodbye.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Magik who? :grin2:

* Deadpool is awesome, I like him since I read the Civil War comics

* Was offended by my previous post*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You can't offend people.

Because they know no matter what they'll never be a jobber like you. 

Something about Australian women.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Trying to make me talk about my favourite

* Even though he asked me to stop doing that and I am trying

* Calls me a jobber because of who I like*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hello.

- Likes Deadpool.

- And Civil War.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I do like Kairi, so I am not wrong all the time according to him :shrug

* I also enjoyed Sabrina for what it was, despite not being what I usually watch

* Frankenstein in a Santa outfit avi*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- We've been pretty nasty this morning, haven't we?

- Peace among nerds, man.










- People all over the thread!
Join hands!
Start a love train, love train!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Civil War was when I pretty much gave up with Marvel. 

That and stupid students like Bling! 

We haven't been nasty.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Well, I have.

- Apologies. 

- Civil War made me quit comics for a bit.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

House of M cemented me gone. 

I don't think you've been nasty. 

But then I am a heel.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You're a tweener.

- Civil War II is jive.

- Despite this:










Strange, Scarlet Witch, Magik, Brother Voodoo and three others as a team... :banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Civil War only made me quit Marvel
Shit like Identity Crisis, Cry for Justice and Rise of Arsenal made me quit DC too
The Indies were pretty good at the time though


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Enjoys indie comics

* Thinks that I only talk about Peyton, probably hasn't seen my latest posts here

* THAT pic was an exception because :homer*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Only talks about Peyton.

- And not talking about Peyton.

- Occasionally House.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is like you guys don't want me to change :lol

* I may start to talk about Peyton again :grin2:

* Sadly. there is not much to talk about lately though :sadbecky, at least until the New Year, so I probably won't*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Continues to talk about not talking about Peyton.

- Should know that I'm seeing Aquaman tonight.

- Peyton's not in it.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> ** Enjoys indie comics
> 
> * Thinks that I only talk about Peyton, probably hasn't seen my latest posts here
> 
> * THAT pic was an exception because :homer*


YOU!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- HIM?

- One thing.

- Will edit?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I will not.

The jobber isn't in it. 

I enjoyed Injustice.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Injustice is boss.

- Has played Injustice 2?

- It added Swamp Thing. :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The gear system put me off playing the sequel. 

Its going to kill MK 11 for me too. 

Back to GTA for a bit.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The gear system was :lauren.

- Gambit and Rogue are his Strange and Clea.

- Knows I like a callback.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Gambit and Rogue are my Gambit and Rogue. 

I bought some games for Xmas. Hope DOA 5 is good lol. 

Spiderman is hella fun.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Damn skippy on Spider-Man.

- Should know that I found my costume from when I was in a RHPS shadow cast.

- I hope he enjoys DOA 5.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I spent £800 on 42 games. I won't be bored for a while. 

DOA should be fine. I like fighters. 

I even thought of getting Dragonball Z Fighters, despite knowing.nothing of DBZ :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't know anything about the greatest anime of all time :goaway

* Says he won't be bored yet he spends a lot of time, with people who are here because they are bored to tears :hmm

* Said one thing about me, quoting me and posting: YOU. I don't know what he meant*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> ** Doesn't know anything about the greatest anime of all time :goaway
> 
> * Says he won't be bored yet he spends a lot of time, with people who are here because they are bored to tears :hmm
> 
> * Said one thing about me, quoting me and posting: YOU. I don't know what he meant*


YOU!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> ** Doesn't know anything about the greatest anime of all time :goaway
> 
> * Says he won't be bored yet he spends a lot of time, with people who are here because they are bored to tears :hmm
> 
> * Said one thing about me, quoting me and posting: YOU. I don't know what he meant*


Simple. Wasn't gonna mention Peyton, yet mentioned her in the quoted text.

I don't give a shit about anime so why would I know anything about DBZ. All I know is there's a spiky haired twatbag called Goku.


Phantom

YOU!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Back to try to not mentioning her then

* Part of the three Musketeers of the thread with me and the Phantom

* Doesn't give a shit about anime*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is torturing himself

Peyton consumes his soul 

Cares about anime


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't seem to care about anime

* 4th on the most active posters on this thread

* Used to be 2nd*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Paddington couldn't get out of Peru quick enough. Tells me all I need to know.

Cares about where people rank in the thread. 

Nobody else does.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Actually I don't give a fuck about rankings here

* Nostalgia posted and talked about the rankings earlier

* And I didn't had anything to say about him :lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Who would win in a fight:

- Peyton Royce or Magik?

- Discuss.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Magik. 

The other would break a nail and spend a month discussing at length how she broke a nail for the business.

Magik would just send her to Limbo until she shut the hell up.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Actually Peyton would win, she just would have to set the comic book on fire or shredded it, like any other person would :shrug

* Currently online

* Only cares about his rankings and no one else's*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- I would read the heck out of that comic.

- Friend of the world, enemy of Alexa Bliss.

- Still hasn't seen the good Black Christmas?

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Knows that Peyton would get a nasty paper cut from the comic.

- Magik would win.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I saw both black Christmas movies now. Both were pretty trash. 

You're a fwend. 

We got the jobber to say her name again. He's not good at this. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Fwend... good.

- Have you seen Christmas Evil? John Waters loves that one to pieces. Good, weird stuff... if you enjoy good, weird B-movies.

- We sure did. roud


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I stay well clear of anything with Christmas in. But I've probably seen it as some point.

Gremlins remains my go to film this time of year.

Gremlins 2 not so much.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- But G2 has Phantom Gremlin! Who cares if it has nothing to do with Christmas?!










- PHANTOM'S PHUN PHACT: I got Joe Dante to draw the Phantom of the Opera for me. I'll post a pic later.

- Still hasn't chucked my tree. :yay


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Your tree is safe.

Its the other fuckers best watch their trees. 

Flasher gremlin, Phantom gremlin and as I call him Kelsey Grammer gremlin. <3 

Greta gremlin too. Moolah never looked so good in green.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

-









- Still after people's Christmas Trees. :lauren

- Knows Drunkmas is only 3 days away.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It is you!

- Hello!


- I need your opinion... am I calling it "Cleamas" or "ChristMagik" this year? :hmm


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Cleamas flows better. :asuka

- Just like Annamas flows :anna

- Hello Aubrey.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Anna.










- A merry Cleamas to you. :anna

- Doing anything exciting on the big day?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I'm going to my Step Mum's for Christmas Dinner, and other family members are going to be there. Who practically hate my guts. So I'm going to feel like this:










- Should know I'm getting Dinner, dropping off presents, and getting home as soon as I can. :lmao

- Will be watching Christmas Films on Tuesday? :mark: I'm going to watch Christmas Vacation and both Home Alone films when I get home with lots of snacks. :woo


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Will scoff down his Christmas dinner like a pizza hut buffet

Will watch Christmas films 

Avoids my wonderful This or That questions


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Avoids my wonderful PM's. :O

- Knows I'm very bad when it comes to watching his suggested videos. I'm sorry.

- Won't be having a Christmas Dinner from the sounds of it. :sadbecky I'd invite you over, but I don't think you'd want any part of my dysfunctional family. :lmao


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Depends on if you have a hot cousin or something :hmm:

Would want Seth to win the Rumble

Should know I'll be drinking tomorrow


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I don't think that I will be watching Christmas movies on Tuesday.

- Knows that NO is a jerk-faced jerk with the face of a jerk.

- Knows that I don't let things go. :anna

Love. :anna

EDIT:

Still applicable.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Got ninja'd 

Should reply in the This or That thread

Should know we don't really use the word jerk here


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- We do here.

- We don't really use the "c" word here.

- Cultural differences are fun.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know he'd probably fancy one of my cousins, she's a bit older than me. You'd have to fight her boyfriend, though. :beckylol 

- Should know I literally see her once or twice a year for Birthdays and Christmas, and it's awkward as fuck. Same with other family I rarely ever see. There's literally nothing in common that we have. 

- Knows we don't say jerk or douche over here.

Phantom:

- Will be :O when he's in the UK, as everyone says cunt, even in a friendly greeting way. :lmao

- Should know I call other players on COD that word all the time when I die, because I get way too salty. :side:

- Will be helping me make Nostalgia's week better next week. He's our family. <3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I'm used to it. I've been to the UK enough. 

- Knows that we are a weird internet family.

- Should know that my GF thinks we're weirdos. :fact


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should tell the GF there is nothing weird about me and I'm actually a lovely guy

Which Fourth Wall can confirm 

Needs to visit other English cities


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Probably has his GF over his shoulder right now. Hello Miss. PhantomoftheRing. :beckyhi

- Talks about us with his girlfriend. :hmm

- Cheating on me. :sadbecky

Nostalgia:

- Lovely guy, and definitely doesn't have any weird habits or fetishes whatsoever. :side:

- Probably going to bed in about 5-10 minutes. Don't leave us. 

- Should know Phantom needs to come meet us Northerners and hear our rough accents. :cool2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm done with older women after discovering the only normal girl on that dating site had split from her husband 3 months ago. :side:

Should know dating sites are a waste of time 

And not once did I ever recommend trying them


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wanted me to check out This or That.

- I did. His post offended me.

-


Nostalgia said:


> Umm, top left


Really? :bunk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Doesn't like messing with women who have been married and had a break-up. :lol

- Probably paranoid about the crazy ex-husband coming after him. :beckylol

- Should know I'll probably never bother with them then. Not that I was going to use them anyways. :side: Difference is I just have an excuse now.

PHANTOM'D.

- Should know I don't have any presents to open yet. :sadbecky

- Should know your presents get lower and lower in amount as an adult until you get none at all.

- Should know I at least want some fluffy socks. Is that too much to ask?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Following Anna forever
- Christmas with her
- He'd love to have her as his gift this Christmas*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- Was phantom'd.

- Should know that the Phantom has to leave. Love you all... even NO. :anna

- I will be back with Kate Micucci pics. :mark

Evil:

- Ninja'd me.

- Ruined my goodbye. :sadbecky

- Appreciates GOAT Jill Valentine. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*TFW

* I would buy you Christmas socks, they are like a dollar a pair here :lol

* The shipping would be the issue, that shit would be expensive af, at least for me

* This thread's bromance slut :beckylol

METAL

* Recommended some songs to Virus

* He didn't liked them :sadbecky

* Will hear Metal Christmas albums that day

PHANTOM

* Phantom'd me

* Talks with his GF about us

* Probably she finds me creepy :lmao*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Hates Christmas that much that he writes 'Socks' as 'Sucks' :lmao

- Makes a lot of typos, but we love him.










- Upgraded his signature. :cool2 Got a high-res version of that middle pic?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Always has to bring up my fetish like everyone else in here when I never ever mention it or bait anyone into talking about it :sadbecky

Knows Mordy would never call Peyton a slut 

Probably wants Becky to win the womens rumble




PhantomoftheRing said:


> Really? :bunk


I was guessing hence the ''umm''. If it makes you feel any better I did think of choosing the bottom right first. You didn't reply in the thread though. :side:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Definitely never baits anyone in to anything. :side:

- Lied about his bedtime. Naughty boy. 

- Should know it took me 2 hours to fall asleep the other night. I considered giving up at one point, and just pulling an all nighter. Awful.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Merry Christmas 4th Wall 

Hope you had a good day. 

Night yo.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** One of the two Grinchs of the thread

* Going to sleep apparently

* Weird since it is a saturday and he should be partying/drunk by now*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Got a high-res version of that middle pic?


*Apparently doesn't check his visitor wall :side:

Who cares? Gave me an excuse to post that :homer pic again*










>


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I checked my visitor wall right after making that post. :beckylol

- Should know it seems like it is Mordy & TFW time again, as everyone else is going to sleep. :sadbecky

- Posted that glorious Peyton picture twice. :nice I think that is her best picture.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Picking the best Peyton pic is so hard for me :lol

* That one is in the conversation, but there are so many great ones

* I am gonna post them since zrc apparently went to sleep :grin2:*



Spoiler: Best Peyton pics


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Jesus, I thought it'd never end. :lmao

- Knows I'm the only one that doesn't rib him about Peyton. :cool2

- Should know I'm listening to Christmas Music right now. Probably something you don't approve of. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I did told you it was hard for me to choose :lol. And I still have like 30 that I didn't posted because they were in another album :lmao. Do you want to see them? :mark:

* Yes, he is the only regular who doesn't bury Peyton roud. Well, him and CJ GOAT, but there is a reason he has GOAT in his nickname :grin2:

* I don't mind you listening to Christmas songs, enjoy what you like... as long as you don't make me hear it :grin2:*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I'm heading off. Need to go see my Auntie tomorrow to drop presents off, and should probably go to sleep at a (reasonable :side time so I don't wake up too late. :lol

- Should know I'll miss him and the rest of you guys tomorrow. :sadbecky

- Should know I'll be online on Christmas Eve to wish you all a Happy Christmas though. :woo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Didn't wanted to see the extra Peyton pics :side::sadbecky

* WIll be missed tomorrow :darryl

* Hopefully we can talk a bit on Christmas Eve, I am in charge of the Christmas dinner and you know how that stuff takes time*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I don't bury Peyton that deep.

- Just a few shovelfuls of dirt.

- GF tho...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** GF hates Peyton :sadbecky

* Probably more after she saw her live

* Posted in the Peyton thread :woo*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that the gif I posted is my new favorite.

-









=

-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

MENDOZAAAAAA!!!!!
Compared that to Gwen Stacy's death
She looks messed up


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is in his bunk

* Should check his visitor wall

* Or maybe that's the reason why he is in his bunk >*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I saw
Thank you
Unfair that such things are not meant for us


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that Dillinger is a really lucky man

* Seems like he enjoyed Titans

* Probably is not gonna watch the superhero films currently on theaters

Good night guys*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Goodnight...

- ...Whatever you are!

- Sweet dreams of Peyton and Olivia.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey Phan-Tom 

More Sage Plaza is needed. 

I am honestly giving up alcohol for new year. See how long I'll go.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Please, call me by my real name: Sister Magik.

- I believe in you. :anna

-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Aubrey Plaza is doing things
And it has a Twitter page
Knows of great Chaos Champion Horus


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Been to a wwe and TNA show. 

A good brother.

Most things have a twitter in 2018.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Things having a Twitter disturb me 
Twitter in general disturbs me
Also, thank you


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Disturbed by many things.

- Posted some Tara Strong. :mark

- Thinks Peyton is :homer.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good old Tara Strong. 

The best on Drawn Together. 

Should know I find XMen Evolution grossly underappreciated.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably dissapointed at me again

* Can't help it 

* Has given up alcohol for the year... more like until Christmas at best*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope. Giving up alcohol on 1st January. 

Should probably read more. 

I'm not disappointed. Can't be when it was expected. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Expects me to fail

* Just as I expect him to fail with giving up alcohol in 2019

* Can't you blame me though? I mean...










:sodonewens3*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

No thanks. 

I like my underwear packing. 

And preferably without chesticles.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Drew or Finn brother Stryker? Look wise

* Christmas three destroyer

* Calls the Phantom "Ghoul"*


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

* Loves themself some Peyton

* Supports Adam Cole (BayBaaaaaayyyyy)

* Uses green font


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is too old for this shit.

Will understand that reference.

Should know I've never seen the film. It's on my list.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Will one day reach 100,000 posts

Wants Asuka to have a long and memorable title reign and never associate with jobbers like Peyton Royce

Probably wants Joe to win the Rumble but knows that's extremely unlikely


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Keeps making unprovoked digs to other people favourites

Yet then complains when said people respond

Wants to visit Northern Ireland*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know this thread is mostly about ribbing

Should know that mentioning Peyton would draw you to this thread 

Would not get offended by people calling Peyton a jobber if he accepted Peyton is a jobber


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*
^^

Ninjaed me for the third time on this thread. :lol

Has one cool ass user name. :benson

One of the last dying breed of 11'er. :mj2


@Mordecay ; 
Has blessed me with Peyton photo on my profile. wens3

Is one sweet ass friend that I am glad to have on here. 

Hates Tye as much as I do which is awesome. :lol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Remembers how many times I have ninja'd him :hmm:

Recognises a good username when he sees one :benson

Remembers the days when 11'ers were hated on the forum


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Happy Christmas Slayer. 
A very dear friend here on Wrestling Forum. 
Don't really know what else to pit, I'm a bit tipsy.
@Mordecay;
I don't fancy Finn or Drew. Ones lacking height the other is lacking a personality.


Someone call the police, I got ninjad by Nostalgia Weinstein.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-


zrc said:


> Preshow battle Royal.


- :bunk :goaway :thelist

-


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks I'm a jerk ever since I pointed out his typo. :lauren


Is not talking to this beauty:












Knows exactly what I'm talking to :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is indeed a jerk. :fact

- #obsession.

- Owns a nWo shirt.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

NWO Wolfpac X-man shirt seems wrong to me
Probably likes it because of Asuka
She seems happy with it


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Correct. Asuka makes everything tolerable. 

- The actual shirt can :goaway.

- Should know that someone very close to me is on #TeamMJ. :sadbecky


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mary Jane love makes him salty
She's better than the stupid characters the Slott tried to pair him with
Good that was awful


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I will be drinking with a friend tonight 

So I should raise a glass to this thread's resident drunk, zrc

If I just remained drunk over the festive period I might actually enjoy Christmas :side:


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Would probably like the Technical Death Metal band called: NILE!!!
- Sabbath fan
- Wonder if he watched them live before retirement*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sant⛧nic Metal Music;76596072 said:


> *- Would probably like the Technical Death Metal band called: NILE!!!
> - Sabbath fan
> - Wonder if he watched them live before retirement*


Only metal band he likes is denial. 
A good brother. 
Doesn't like traps. 



Nostalgia said:


> Should know I will be drinking with a friend tonight
> 
> So I should raise a glass to this thread's resident drunk, zrc
> 
> If I just remained drunk over the festive period I might actually enjoy Christmas :side:


I'm too far gone today. :lmao

Christmas is better for me drunk. 

Merry Christmas mutant lover. 



I love all of you dearly. I mean that


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Got an ice cream maker for Christmas :hmm:
Needs to make some Snicker ice cream & send it to me :benson
Probably noticed his sticky isn't getting a lot of attention :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I knew it wouldn't. But its OK, my work goes appreciated by some. 

Still more popular than other ranking threads. 

Knows when it comes to the women mine will always be the best :lmao

P.s. I didn't get an ice cream maker for Christmas. I've had it for almost a decade. XD


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Named four things
- Calls me bro
- I call him bro
- Fwends fowever!!!
- Merry early Christmas
- You are cool like a December chilly day*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Naming 6 things :woah
Only other person that uses coloured text in here :hmm:
Knows Redheads do it better :cool2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I need to wish DJ a merry Christmas :lol

Should know I won't be drinking any Irish beer later :cool2

Probably thinks me and TFW are BFF's


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

CJ:

*- Redheads under the snow is hot
- The snow is perhaps melting under her beautiful feet
- Would love for him having her on top of him to feel some warmth*

Nostalgia:

*- Ninja'd me 
- Likes Australian bands
- VIDEO GAMER :mark:*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks feet are beautiful :hmm 

Knows CJ needs some warmth because it's freezing in Northern Ireland :lmao 

Likes video games


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Is actually the third coloured font in this thread. Mordecay has green, slayer has red and you have blue. 

Nobody pick yellow. I can barely see the green Mord of the Rings uses.

Knows I'm a happy drunk today. Merry fucking Christmas metal man.

I got turtled by Nostalgia so its only fair I type three things.

There's are three things his Christmas fairy needs:
Nice tits. 
A great face. 
A big ass dick dangling between her legs.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wishing everyone a Merry fucking Christmas

* Maybe because he will be too drunk tomorrow

* Forgot that Eva Marihyse also use a coloured font, so there is 4 actually*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

zrc:

*- We used to have a faction called: "The United Colors of Wrestling Forum" and now, it is no more... almost no more 
- Should get a color
- Plain text is boring*

Mordecay:

*- Ninja'd me
- The Green ranger
- Enjoys Power Rangers!!!*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Toku fan. :anna

- Fwend?

- Merry Cleamas. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Sister Magik

* Calls Christmas "CleaMas"

* Enjoy this my weird friend
*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Its gonna get confusing when i mention you all on Tuesday. I'm used to calling you by nicknames. 

Laughed at my Peyton section on the years end thread. 

Knows I like to keep blurbs brief.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Wished me a Merry Christmas. 

One of my main homies in the street. 

A good person to debate with in funny ways. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* I didn't laughed, I was mad that you thought that she didn't deserve something to be written about her :fuck

* Apparently will call us by our names on Christmas :monkey

* That, if he even remembers to post anything after all the alcohol

B

* Enjoys the Peyton pics on his visitor wall

* Hopefully has a Merry Christmas

* Didin't posted in red :monkey*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll remember. 

You're all family. 

One big fucked up family, but I love you all dearly.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*^^^
Ninjaed me as well today. :bored

Probably wishes that the WWE Network would upload a Katie Lea Burchill Collection. 

Probably likes witchery craft. 

@Mordecay ; 
Shocked that I didn't type in red. :lol

Probably wishes that I send him some pics of Peyton in return but then again he probably has them. :lmao

One awesome person. :tucky*_


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

zrc

Planning on being on here on Christmas day :hmm:
May get so drunk on Christmas that he forgets about throwing my tree off a balcony :fingerscrossed
Has owned an ice cream maker for the last decade & still hasn't made me any Snicker ice cream :bunk

B

Ninja'd a mod :thelist
Knows that happens in here all the time :beckylol
WF's biggest Riverdale fan



Nostalgia said:


> Should know I won't be drinking any Irish beer later :cool2


Neither will I :lauren



Nostalgia said:


> Knows CJ needs some warmth because it's freezing in Northern Ireland :lmao


Lies. Norn Iron is sunny all year round :side:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'd make you snickers ice cream.

Course I'll be on here. 

Lurking like Nosferatu ... If Nosferatu wore a Santa hat and had a rocking six pack.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*CJ

* Thinks redheads are the best. Some are :grin2:










* Is freezing where he lives

* Sent me a GOAT rep earlier this week done

ZRC

* Ninja'd me :side:

* Has an Ice cream machine :monkey

* Is gonna make Ice cream for everyone here on Christmas :yay*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

CJ:

- Merry Bexmas. :becky

- Will not be drinking Irish beer.

- Master of sigs.

Brother Darkman:

- Ninja'd me.


- Posted some Kairi. :woo

- Merry Peytonmas. :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll make ice cream for everyone except Mord because he won't SHUT THE FUCK UP about Peyton Royce. 

Posts Sage Plaza, for that I love you. 

I'd spaff on her tits.

The answer in name that wrestler is my avatar.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wants to finish on Aubrey Plaza's tits

* No Ice cream for me :sadbecky

* Not a fan of both Finn and Drew*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope. No ice cream for you. 

I made forrero rocher ice cream once, that was nice. 

You would spaff on Peyton's tits. But it would miss and land on Tye Dillingers ass twitter page.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wants Sage Pizza.

- Demands Sage Pizza.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* I don't know what is Ferrero Rocher Ice Cream :shrug

* Still no ice cream for me :vincecry

* Probably hasn't realized that, besides me, he is the person who mentions Peyton the most around here :lol

PHANTOM

* Posted a cute pic of herself

* Or is he Sarah Paulson today?

* Likes french birds*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I realize everything. 

No ice cream for you.

I'm making mango and passion fruit ice cream tomorrow.

Nostalgia laughed when I shot a heel promo on you the other day.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- ICE CREAM FOR EVERYONE BUT MORDY!!!!! :mark :mark :mark

-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Legend. 

Legend of dairy. 

Legend of this thread.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Legend-dairy :grin2:

* Since I am not getting Ice Cream Bars either way...

* ICE CREAM BARS PROMOTED BY THE IICONICS!!!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I just found.my.PS 4 control pad in my backpack. Only.knew it was there cause it was flashing. :lmao

Nobody cares about them promoting shit.

Shame they ever got.promoted from NXT


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm back from the pub after having two pints of cider

Should know I didn't talk about anything weird but if I had several more drinks I might have done

Knows it's good to catch up with a friend you haven't seen in a few months


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was out with humans. :anna

- Had a lovely time.

- Enjoys cider.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know cider is my alcohol of choice and if that's not available then beer. Everything else is WOAT.

May have tried some ciders on his UK trips :hmm:

Should lay off with the jerk comments now :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Probably has eaten the original WWE ice cream bars

* Watched Aquaman

* Probably didn't enjoyed it as much as Spiderman: Into the Spiderverse

NOSTALGIA

* Was out with humans :monkey

* That's so unlike him, since he prefers m...

* Not a fan of alcohol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- I was going to... until you brought it up again. 

- If he wants something to die, he should just leave it alone. :anna

- Should know that the Phantom doesn't really drink.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Aquaman was surprisingly good. 

- Into the Spider-Verse was even better. :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

If it's less than 12% then its no good for me. 

Beer and Cider tastes like piss. 

I'm off out soon, so have a nice night NERDS!!!


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Doesn't like beer
- Calling us NERDS!!!
- Some of us are geeks, excuse me!!!*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know the biggest geeks like feet :goaway 


Knows I'm only ribbing you and unlike others in this thread, I have originality and don't beat the same dead horse every time 


We both don't miss or care about Sami Zayn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Lives in a perpetual state of denial. 

- Beats MANY dead horses.

- Is judging others for having an unusual fetish. :hmm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Calls Peyton a jobber to rib me, how original :eyeroll

* Is a bit of a jerk, like most of us here

* Who likes to jerk off :lol

PHANTOM

* Notices the irony in Nostalgia's posts

* He might be a bit drunk, so we should give him a pass

* Found Aquaman decent :bjpenn*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Makes some comment about me and trans women on an almost daily basis :eyeroll

Makes it seem like I don't like real women which is untrue :side:

On the plus side, doesn't do it as much as zrc :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Should know that Aquaman is the grooviest film in the DCEU.

- But Spider-Verse is aces.

- Should know that Peni Parker is the best Spider-Person. 










NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Knows that the Phantom doesn't comment on it too often. Like what you like. :anna

- Was an Orton fan in 2006.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows I'm not a bit drunk, I'm not a lightweight. 

I guess Mordy is :hmm: 

One drink and he'll be standing on the tables singing and declaring his love for Peyton throughout the whole bar, before getting kicked out :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I fall asleep when I am drunk :shrug

* And I've never been that drunk to forget what I did or to do stupid things

* Should know that I've never been in a bar, club, pub, disco, etc, I am THAT boring*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Does stupid things without the aid of alcohol. :anna

- Probably likes WOATpool more than GOATor Strange. :goaway

- Enjoyed Aquaman?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Makes some comment about me and trans women on an almost daily basis :eyeroll
> 
> Makes it seem like I don't like real women which is untrue :side:
> 
> On the plus side, doesn't do it as much as zrc :lauren


Funny I don't really mention it much these days. Because you don't really exist to me anymore.

Phantom

Is a good brother. 
He exists to me.
Cause he along with CJ, Mordy, Virus, Metal, Emerald, Fourth and Slayer are worth my time.

Sister Magik would be invited to the gathering I'm about to have.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Things The Phantom Digs: Magik owning lesser heroes.

-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The XMen were done dirty during AvX.

Hope should've just obliterated them all and saved my wallet. 

Is Jubilee still a vampire? That was some dumb shit too.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- She was cured.

- Vampirism is Marvel's go-to... for some reason.

- Doctor Strange had a vampire brother...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably didn't enjoyed seeing the Avengers going over in AvX

* My brother was so dissapointed since he is a huge Cyclops fan

* That was the moment he gave up on comic books, a few months later he stopped buying them or reading them*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- His brother is a huge Cyclops fan.

- Always appreciates a new Peyton photoset.

- Have some Kate:


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Kate is love
- Likes all eras of Anime
- Loves Marvel comic books, as well.*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Loves some Trigun
Want any other anime, just ask
Causal poster here


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Evil:

- Kate IS love.

- He instantly became my favorite poster after that.

- Everyone else can go away.

Virus:

- Ninja'd me.

- Should know that Evil knows his anime.

- Needs to watch some Lupin III. :fact


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Changed his avi again :eyeroll

* Recently posted in his Hiroyo thread

* Sad that there are not many people posting on it :sadbecky*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Online

- New sig

- House fan


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Few words
Was MIA for a while
Is here now


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Really hates Rey.

- Loves Mara Jade.

- Probably hates Rose Tico.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good morning Sister Magik. 

The only vampire I accept in Marvel is Morbius. And I guess Selene would count. 

I don't think Dracula should be anywhere near it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm not so sure about that...

- Tomb of Dracula was groovy as heck...










- ...and this is one of my favorite Strange covers:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dracula belongs in Dracula and nothing more.

Except Dracula Untold. That movie can fuck off. 

Forcing a feud between him and Apocalypse just made me roll my eyes.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The Apocalypse thing was dumb.

- Strange fights monsters, so I was fine with Strange vs. Dracula.

- His vampire brother coming out of nowhere was awful tho.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I can understand Dracula in Strange. As you said he fights monsters. And has the whole other realms and shit, so makes sense.

Showing up and biting X-Men does not. Marrow could've killed him in 2 seconds flat. 

Would've been OK if they said Dracula had connections to a long gone Hellfire Club(if they haven't done that already).


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Good morning brother Stryker

* Hates Dracula being involved with the X-Men

* Was pissed off when he fought Apocakypse*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey Brother Mord.

Merry Christmas 

This place is dead, then I remembered its Christmas eve.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Hello zrc. 

-









- Knows this thread/forum is going to be all kinds of dead over the next few days. I went out today, and there were so many people doing last minute shopping. :lmao Why do people leave it until the last minute? Crazy bastards.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Not only the thread, all social media in general has been quite dead these past few days

* Good morning Brother Wall, and Merry Christmas Eve

* Knows that Christmas came early with the pics in his visitor wall :grin2:*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Sent me a Peyton pic that tops the other one. :banderas

- Here is some Peyton joy considering it's nearly Christmas










- Knows zrc is looking in with disapproving eyes. :beckylol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nah, I stopped caring. 

Merry Christmas eve wall-e. 

I got a great present off my gran today. She got them online, someone selling the entire attitude era TV shows on DVD. Raw, Smackdown, Heat, Jakked and Shotgun. I'm happy as fudge.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Got a great Christmas present :yay

* Better than clothes every fucking year :sadbecky

* Probably started to drink already :beckylol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Gonna sound stupid but I loved Earl Hebner vs Hunter from SD in 2000. Because the Dudleyz, Show, Rikishi, Jericho etc. Finally united against the Helmsley Faction. 

I also get Lynx every year. But I like the Africa and Dark Temptation ones. 

Mord doesn't like getting clothes for Christmas?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Not every fucking year and because I don't get to pick them

* Enjoyed the Attitude Era

* Is not against women main eventing Mania

It feels like if it was Saturday here, it's weird*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows it doesn't feel like a Monday today. I blame Christmas, it fucks up my head and makes me think it's still the weekend. :lmao I kept thinking it was Saturday yesterday.

- Is cooking the Christmas Dinner. Good luck. I couldn't deal with that much stress.

- Probably won't be listening to Christmas tunes tomorrow, or if he is, it'll very reluctantly. :lmao


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'd say 96 to about invasion is what I loved. Loved Yokozuna, Goldust, Vader, Owen, Bulldog, Warrior in 96 The wcw guys did nothing for me and apart from rvD and dreamer the ECW guys had already been in the F for some time. 

I bought the tagged classics of the ppvs from that time (they are all unedited) a few years back and had a few of the TV shows but not all of them. 

So now I can watch a month of TV followed by the ppv 


Fourth Wall turtled me, I'm not mad. And I'm not drunk either 

I'll be cooking Christmas dinner tomorrow. However its just turkey breast as there's only me here this year. 

Probably got some lynx too.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is not drunk.










- Wants no vampires in his X-Men, dammit!

- Merry Christmas.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Aubrey she gonna get it Plaza

I just watched something christmassy


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Watched something Christmassy. :O

- Should know me and Phantom will be spreading lots of CHRISTMAS JOY! over the rest of today.










- Should know I'm looking forward to my Lynx Africa sets. :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I like Lynx Africa. 

I always know when someone didn't bother, cause it isn't Lynx Africa. 

I always get Ferrari men's perfume too.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Likes Lynx Africa. :wtf

- Knows many young men will be smelling like Lynx tomorrow. I think I'd rather smell dog shit instead. :beckylol 

- Knows it wouldn't be Christmas without a Lynx set. It's a tradition at this point.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Merry Christmas, Anna

- Or should I say Merry Annamas?

- Has a crush on Seth Rollins according to Nostalgia


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*WALL

* WTF is a Lynx set?

* Should know that I do like the Elf movie

* Probably lol'd at this


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1076899668922064896
EMERALD

* Merry Bexmas Emerald

* Not as active as he used to here

* Got bored of seeing the same losers :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

As traditional as me being drunk. 

Should know I can cook my Christmas dinner in 25 minutes with only a microwave and George foreman grill :lmao

Would rather smell dog shit than Lynx. Remind me to get you some dog shit for next Christmas. 

Should know I cringed earlier. You can now have chocolate molded from your asshole. -.-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> *
> 
> EMERALD
> 
> ...


:lol I was traveling during the past few days, which is why I couldn't post much.

zrc

- Hello, zrc

- Knows what to get TFW for next Christmas

- Enjoys a drink or two


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

emerald-fire said:


> Has a crush on Seth Rollins according to Nostalgia


God damn it. I said the guy was handsome and he has traits I aspire to have, that doesn't mean I have a crush on him.










I'm not gay. At least not fully. :side:



Mordecay said:


> ** WTF is a Lynx set?*












zrc:

- Going to deliver dog shit to my house next year in a package. :sadbecky

- Should know it's still better than Lynx. :fact

- Should know I got a David Beckham set last year, maybe I've risen in the ranks. :O

emerald-fire:

- Thinks I fancy Seth Rollins.

- Thinks I should come out of the closet.

- Should know I'm not gay. I fancy Anna too much for that to be possible.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

At least a package of dog shit you can throw it at the neighbours.

David Beckham? Almost as cheap as the Ferrari one. :lmao

Lynx is axe in the states? Do they have that in Peru Mord?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*WALL 

* Body spray? That's worse than clothes :beckylol

* Apparently is bi-curious, like they said in a South Park episode :lol










* Would love a threesome with THE MEN becky

ZRC

* Is gonna send dog shit next year :hmm

* Doesn't like Nostalgia anymore :sadbecky

* Cooks his Christmas dinner in 20 minutes*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I saw what Seth's packing. I'd have a better time on my own.

I got the saying "I'm not just sure, I'm HIV positive" from South Park :lmao

Should know I have a nodding cartman from a charity shop. They were gonna throw it out so got it for 50p.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Most of us have seen what Seth is packing, women must really like him for his inner beauty :lmao

* Fellow South Park fan

* Probably not a fan of the season long arcs they have been doing these last few seasons*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't like the newer seasons. 21 was a moss because of the whole Cartmans girlfriend thing. My favourite episode that season was probably the witch Halloween episode. 

I prefer the classic ones, once Chef went I slowly lost interest. 

My first pet was named Mr Hankey :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Unintentionally I ate my first pets :vincecry

* When I was 5 I had 2 baby ducks as pets, my brother and I took care of them, we named them Philly and Lily, because of the Rugrats characters (we loved that show as kids)

* One day they dissapeared and our mom told us the flew away. That day we ate a chicken that tasted weird. Years later, they told us that the chicken that tasted weird were our pets :fuckthis*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I would've invited her to a chilli con carnival. 

And when your mother asked where your father went, you tell her she ate him.

:lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Holy crap, Mordy...

- Knows that Mordy's story is some straight Scott Tenorman stuff.

- Would feed Mordy's father to his mother. :O


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Wouldn't want dog shit for Christmas like 4th Wall. 

Wouldn't eat Seth Rollins asshole chocolate like 4th Wall. 

Isn't a little bit gay, like 4th Wall.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

* fellow drunk, i think

* god, i'm drunk

*fuuuuuuucccckkkkk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Drunk as zrc

* Maybe that's why he is posting here

* Merry Christmas newbie*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Repped me with Billie and Peyton
Might also be drunk
Merry Christmas


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is part of the sober crew by the sounds of it.










- Probably not that fussed over Christmas tomorrow? 

- Would like to get Victoria Justice or Kira Kosarin as a present.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Christmas in 15 minutes :mark: (where he lives)

* Wants :anna under his tree

* Deep down also wants :rollins under a mistletoe*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows it's officially Christmas in 10 minutes for me. :woo

- Might be wondering why I'm not asleep yet. :beckylol

- Should know I'll be going to bed in about an hour. I don't need to be at my step-mum's until about 11am anyways. So probably not up early. Not like I have anything to open. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Merry Christmas Wall... and everyone in the UK, which seem to be most of the regulars here :woo

* Should know that the tradition here is wait until midnight and, at that hour, open the presents and eat the Christmas dinner

* Doesn't have any gifts to open :sadbecky. Well, you have our company :aryep*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has Christmas Dinner at Midnight? Am I reading that correctly? :wtf

- I probably misread it.

- Should know I'm going to bed, I hope you enjoy your day Mordy. <3 This thread will be dead with us all gone. :sadbecky Hopefully somebody keeps it nice and :cozy for us.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Didn't read it wrong, we have Christmas dinner at midnight

* Then the next morning we have coco and panettone

* Christmas time is indisgestion time around here :beckylol

Good night Wall and Merry Christmas again, hope you get some good Christmas gifts tomorrow*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE :woo

* Hopefully everyone has a good time with friends, family and people you care about and you get everything you wanted and more

* And hopefully it is IICONIC!!!!!!! :mark::mark::mark:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Merry Christmas 
@CJ; @Mordecay; @Nostalgia; @The Fourth Wall; @emerald-fire; @PhantomoftheRing; @virus21; 

Hope you all have a good one )


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Wished the regulars a Merry Christmas
- Made me realise I am not regular in here anymore
- Boo 

Merry Christmas all of you guys!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> - Wished the regulars a Merry Christmas
> - Made me realise I am not regular in here anymore
> - Boo
> 
> Merry Christmas all of you guys!


Merry Christmas hun 

I was actually gonna mention you but I couldn't remember what you changed your name to 

Same with Buffy the Slayer


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Merry Christmas, everyone!

- Have a nice day

- Continue being cool :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Merry Christmas brother Emerald

* Wasn't on because he was traveling

* Still hasn't got bored of us :woo*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hohoho

And all that jazz.

Would eat Peyton Royce asshole chocolates.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

-









- For some reason I'm awake at 7am, despite not having to go out for another like 4 hours. God damn it.

- Should know I'll probably kill some time killing Christmas noobs on COD. They are in for a shock. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Woke up early

* About to bully some noobs

* It's 3 am here and I ate so much I can't sleep*



zrc said:


> Would eat Peyton Royce asshole chocolates.


*Have you seen Peyton's booty?


























I sure as shit would >*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes I've seen her booty. I've seen better. 


Victoria had DAT ass in her day. 

I wonder if they do asshole chocolate with nuts in. :lmao nothing says merry Christmas like a mold of your asshole on chocolate. 

@The Fourth Wall;
I'll make you some chocolate orange ice cream next year... To go along with your box of dog shit. 

Just don't mix the two up haha


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows Fantasy & Games should win best section in the Forum Awards. :fact

- Probably getting drunk today, or might already be :hmm

- Still going to send me dog shit next year. I'm getting ready to act surprised later when I open my Lynx set. :lmao


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I haven't been to bed. Was hoping Santa would show up and shag me. 

So yeah I'm still a bit tipsy. 

I'll sober up in time to make the dinner.

"Ah lovely, another box of lynx. You love me, you really love me!"


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Loves Victoria's ass

* It does looks nice in her leaks :shrug

* Should know that I know that Peyton probably doesn't have the best ass (even though it is quite lovely), but when you combine it with her face, legs, tits, abs, etc it makes for a remarkably atractive woman*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I saw broken clocks with better faces. 

She ain't no Stacy in the legs department.

Told you before.my.car has airbags, her tits are nothing. Just like her career.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** In 3 years as a jobber she has had a better career than the girl in your avi :shrug

* Should know that I voted for zrc for funniest and for TFW for nicest

* And yes, I did voted for this section :lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Merry Christmas from dear Sister Magik!










- Lots of love to all of you faceless internet weirdos. :anna 












- Stay groovy.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> ** In 3 years as a jobber she has had a better career than the girl in your avi :shrug
> 
> * Should know that I voted for zrc for funniest and for TFW for nicest
> 
> * And yes, I did voted for this section *


You mean the Katie Lea that is celebrating a 18 year career, had a litter of championships throughout the globe, appeared in movies and TV shows, co hosted a successful radio show & had the first acknowledged wwe women's ladder match in history?
OK then.


Merry Christmas Phantom.

Did you join this year?

You'll be getting my vote if you did.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> ** In 3 years as a jobber she has had a better career than the girl in your avi :shrug
> 
> * Should know that I voted for zrc for funniest and for TFW for nicest
> 
> * And yes, I did voted for this section :lol*


Where do you vote?


Phantom

- His favourite day of the year is here

- Or is it Halloween?

- Have a nice day, you groovy creature.

EDIT

zrc

- Knows Peyton doesn't hold a candle to Katie Lee

- Has a good sense of humor

- Is the Brock Lesnar to Mordy's Braun Strowman


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Merry Christmas emerald.

I'd rep you but I gotta spread it out. The system doesn't like me only repping the same 12 people :lmao

Have a good one you filthy animal.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I wasn't planning on being on here during Christmas but I thought I shouldn't be a total scrooge and wish you lot a Merry Christmas. :cool2


Should know I have my Facebook account deactivated until after Christmas because I don't want to see Christmas posts :lol


Should know I'm an angel guys


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Merry Christmas, friend.

- DJ knows he's an angel. 

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Couldn't remember my Christmas username :lol
- Almost to 15k posts
- Supports the female wrestlers that a lot of other people won't give time to


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm not very good at remembering festive changes. Knew it was Ambrose something. 

I'd prefer if Tamina and Nia knew how to wrestle, but at least they look the part (Tamina more than Nia) 

Hope you got some shield stuff for Christmas hun x


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Tamina looks intimidating (or at least she used to). Nia is just fat.

* Doesn't remember the new usernames

* Probably will also vote for the Phantom as best 2018er*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Didn't get called an Angel by Peyton 

Should know I've never voted in end of year awards but I might finally bother this year

Should remember that this was my first DJ avatar back in like September


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know I pretty.much just went with guys from here for my nominations.

Phantom for membership and 18er.
Fourth Wall for nicest. 
CJ for staff.member

I didn't nominate anyone for the worst awards.


@Mordecay
Ronda Singh was just fat too, didn't stop her being awesome. Rather that than watch two stick insects slapping each other around.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Will vote in the year end awards

* Should know that I was sleeping in the fucking floor of my aunt's house, but it was too uncomfortable and I barely slept an hour :side: 

* I care about your DJ obsession as much as you care about my Peyton obsession, but if it makes you happy being called angel by her good for you, Merry Christmas to you

ZRC

* Don't know who Ronda Singh is

* Nia just sucks, she is a shitty monster :shrug:

* Probably wishes she and Tamina become the first women tag champs now that the titles were announced by a drunken Santa Vince*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Aww slept on the floor, like a puppdog. How cute. 

Do they not have beds in Peru?

Got turtled.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I've had too much Chocolate. ops Here's where I can't stomach Christmas Dinner later. Why do I do this every year to myself? fpalm

- Voted on the awards :JLC3

- Knows it's criminal if this section doesn't win. I practically don't post anywhere else, but we're a very niche community. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* She invited more people than she mentioned me before, they took all the couches and beds, me and my brother always pay the prize in those cases

* Should know that my only Christmas gift was a Captain America t-shirt :lauren

* Hasn't made the obvious X men joke to Nostalgia about being called "an Angel" by DJ :grin2:

WALL

* Wants this section to win an award.

* Weirdos rule the world... and the forum

* Was shocked to know that I eat Christmas dinner at midnight*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should stop ribbing poor Nostalgia. It's CHRISTMAS!

- Has his Christmas dinner at Midnight. :confused

- Should know I need to go to my step-mum's in an about half an hour.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Went on a liking spree on my posts before :lol
- Likes Terry's Chocolate Orange 
- Also has a stepmum

I also won't win any of the year end awards, I never do LOL. I think the closest I got was getting votes one year for most abused member :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I think you should be a candidate for nicest member. :anna 

- Should post in this thread more. :anna

- Might be sad she didn't get Dean Ambrose for Christmas. :beckylol I'm afraid Santa couldn't fulfil that request.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ambrose I considered you for nicest member xD

Was gonna say Mord for most abused but then realised I am the one abusing him :lmao

I saw some funko dolls in Tesco the other day and the reminded me of different peeps on here. Rollins one made me think of you. The Peyton one reminded me of... Oh wait.


Nia Jax figure looked good.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*WALL

* Is a front runner for the nicest member award

* Knows that if there was a biggest superfan category it would be between me and Ambrose Girl :lol

* Doesn't want to go to her step mom's for Christmas

ZRC

* Knows he is the one bullying me the most

* I should get most abused, not only by you, but by some Becky fans :lol

* Wouldn't be surprised if I get votes for Most Hated or Biggest geek because of my Anti Becky campaign :lmao*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I voted Nostalgia for most abused. He gets ribbed so much in this thread. :lol

- Voted for Phantom as well for Best New Member. :JLC3

- Should know I need to pop to my Step-Mum's. I'll be back around late afternoon/evening time. I'll probably help her do the dishes after, because it's literally the worst job on Christmas.

Mordy:

- Should know I'm flattered, but I think there is other posters way nicer than me. I have my moody moments. :lol

- Should know it would be very close between you and Ambrose Girl. I wonder if she has thousands of pictures of her favourite too. :lol I need to step up my game with Anna pics.

- See you later Mordy. Enjoy the rest of your day. :woo


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mordy gets ribbed the most overall I feel, but when I get ribbed it's worse 

Should know if there was a award for the strangest interest/obsession I could win something :hmm: 

Remembers when I had Bella Hadid avatars. I should have kept them and not started the whole DJ thing. :lmao


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I stopped ribbing you. It got old.

I've seen worse looking trannys. 

It was hard nominating because I don't really go anywhere other than here and posting the rankings and the wwe 2k thread.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

So have I and many of them. :side: 

Should know the avatars themselves were no issue but it was when I started telling people who she was and being so open about it that the ribbing started. I remember a few people knew before you, but when I repped you that link to the Twitter pic of my avatar at the time it started the ribbing in this thread. :lmao 

I'm similar, except I'll occasionally make a WWE section post and occasionally pop in the Anything or Rants sections.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Has stopped ribbing Nostalgia :wtf

* I am gonna miss your X men jokes :sadbecky

* I also spent most of my time here and in the RAW/SD/PPVs live threads. There is no other thread I frequent, and I mean NOT ONE SINGLE THREAD that I go and have like 80% of the posts, that would be obsessive :grin2:

NOSTALGIA

* Dreading these days

* At least DJ cheer him up a bit :yay

* Also doesn't post much outside this section*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Where is the awards announcement?

- Watched Sabrina

- Made Phantom happy


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wasn't able to find the awards thread announcement

* Here it is*

https://www.wrestlingforum.com/fantasy-games/announcements.html

** Probably will vote for some of the regulars here*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll be surprised if I even get a mention from anybody. 

According to Tyrion I'm not memorable :lmao

But then maybe I should just moan about everyone, spend my life on here for 15 years and say I don't care about anything like he does.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Just sent in my votes










- He is quite memorable :anna

- Knows we'd both vote the same if there was a Biggest Moaner/Whiner Award


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Well there is that asshole award. But I didn't wanna vote negatively for anybody. 

I couldn't vote in most the categories cause I don't spend anytime in those sections. 

We should have a 3 things awards with just the regulars. :lmao


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I didn't vote negatively last year

- But I had to this time because there have been quite a few assholes floating around lately

- Probably wishes there were more award categories


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Name 3 things 2018 Awards:

* Best at Ribs: ZRC

* Most obsessive: Mordecay

* Nicest Poster: The Fourth Wall

Continues...*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Admitting that he's obsessive

- Should know I voted for you to get Premium Membership two years in a row now

- If you win, you can finally have a Peyton GIF as your sig


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Second best wrestling award threads: emerald fire.

X-Men Class of the 2018: Nostalgia.

Best ghostly presence: PhantomoftheRing


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Worst poster: Cafu (so bad he got banned)

* Best sigs/avis: Mordecay :grin2:

* Best sports fan on the thread: Emerald Fire*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Cafu was alright initially

- Don't know why he decided to turn into a troll suddenly

- Mordy doesn't miss Cafu


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Always made me laugh Cafu had names for everyone but me. 

See unribbable. 

The OMG moment of the Year: Nostalgia and his love for man beasts.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- He didn't have a nickname for me either

- I always found Mordy's nickname the funniest

- Unribbable


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Best female poster: Ambrose Girl (are there any other women here? Sol Katti I think, and that's about it)

* I also got a kick out of being called Mordegloom :anna

* Most beloved poster: CJ GOAT*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sol Katti would be called a man beast by zrc because she is trans

Knows I don't have bad taste


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

DJ clearly uses a lot of duct tape. 

Would eat DJ asshole chocolate.

A brother.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nostalgia

- Fellow Jerichoholic

- Cool :cool2

- Has good taste :anna

EDIT

zrc

- Turtle

- Will turtle me a lot next year too

- Uses the word 'brother' a lot


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I've slowed down on the brother stuff. Once Mordecay started using it death. 

Same with the X-Men stuff. 

And then he leeched off my favourite females rankings. Like the jobber that he is. 

:lmao


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!
- All the best for you and your family
- HUGS!!!*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Merry Christmas metal man. 

Couldn't remember how to do your name in the mentions earlier.

Hope you have a jolly one


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

zrc said:


> DJ clearly uses a lot of duct tape.


I once read a comment from a girl who said: ''you are not trans from this pic, you are clearly fake''. Clearly they've never heard of tucking. :lmao I mean how else would pre-op trans women be able to pass in bikinis if it wasn't for that.



Though I don't know where you get this idea from that DJ is massive. :lmao Most aren't, especially with the effect hormones have on the body which causes a slight shrinkage in the genital area, mostly in the testicles. 


Should know we've grossed out this thread now - and anyone browsing now probably has this expression on their face :tripsscust


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- AND A MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU TOO!!!
- Have a wonderful day
- God bless you, as well*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nostalgia

Haha its all gravy. 

I know how to tuck, I did it myself that one time I dressed as my alter ego Anne Thrax. 

It was the most uncomfortable thing ever.


Metal
There is no god in my world, but there is a devil! :lmao

Should know I'm not currently drunk. Its a record!

My Christmas dinner is almost done. Nom nom.

You turtled me, but we cool


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Oh well, whichever you want to believe or don't believe... it's all good.
- Strange that I'm a big metal guy and still believes in God (Yup, I'm a Christian, baby)
- Despite my awkward and laughable dark stuff, I'm just a big jolly elf or something. *


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Apparently crossdressed one time :lauren


His Christmas dinner is almost done, but these last few replies might put some off their Christmas dinner :lmao 


Should know I've haven't celebrated Christmas for the second year in a row now so there is no Christmas meal for me. However, I've still been eating garbage like everyone does at Christmas.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Even monsters celebrate Christmas

* Is respectful with Sol Katti :clap

* Will have an Attitude Era marathon in the next few days

NOSTALGIA

* Biggest Grinch on the thread

* Eats garbage

* Should come to Peru to celebrate Christmas so he eats dinner at midnight :beckylol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'd have trouble staying up to midnight because I go to bed at around 10:30pm daily. I can't remember the last time I was up at midnight. :lmao

Was one of the people I repped with Christmas wishes earlier

But now I can't rep anyone else because I got the: ''you given out too much reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later'' message.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Never understood why there's a rep limit. Bit stupid. 

Yep Christmas dinner is done. Cant see a plate under it all. 

I was gonna be Cheryl Hole, but that was taken. So was Gail Force. So Anne Thrax it was. xD


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It's Christmas Morning!

- PRESENTS! :mark

- Thanks to everyone who voted for me. :anna :woo :asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** No problem Phantom

* Remember, you can't campaing for votes though

* You get eliminated if you do*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I would never campaign.

- Too much effort.

- Merry Christmas. I'll post Kate Micucci pics later. :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ho ho ho

I can't eat another thing.

Wheres my Jaffa cakes... :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Hopefully enjoying his Christmas. :asuka :woo

- Should know my Step-Mum's was as awkward as I was expecting.










Food was good though. :asuka

- Should know he's already got some votes for Best New Member. Which he absolutely should win. Champion Mode. :asuka

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Knows I just used :asuka way too much.

- I use it even more than I use :anna :O


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that my Christmas was awkward af as well

* Like I said, I've spent it at my aunt's house, who ended up inviting the family of her ex husband to come and stay for Christmas

* When I left after breakfast there were 8 people since my brother left for work: Me, my aunt, her daughter, her ex husband and father of my cousin, his mom, his brother, his sister and his sister's husband. Should I mention that my aunt got married again and her husband spend it with his family? Like I said, weird :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It was great spending it on my own.

I'm not very friendly on Christmas day, and I have no spirit so being around people on this day makes me anxious. 

Plus nothing to tidy or clean up, as I only needed the one plate. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Gets anxious around people during Christmas

* Except for his weird "Name 3 things..." family :aryep

* Should know that Christmas here is during the summer, so it is around 28°C here :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Well of course, you're the other side of the equator. 

Slept on a floor like a washer woman. 

Yep, I liked dropping in here during today and chatting away with you guys. Made it more bearable. So I thank you all for that  xox


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- We made his Christmas somewhat enjoyable.










- Writes 'xox' at the end of his posts :lauren

- Should know the Christmas noobs are glorious today. I dropped 80 kills earlier. :lmao I wonder how many kids' Christmas days I've ruined over the years. ops


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has returned from his step mom's place

* Hopefully he got some good gifts

* Like I said, I've only gotten a Captain America t-shirt, so this is my best Christmas gift so far










The way she fills those jeans banderas*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I got Socks, Lynx Set and a bit of cash. Standard. :lol

- Should know I'm not too fussed. I'm actually really happy about the Socks. I swear to god pretty much every pair has holes in them, I don't know how it happens.

- Knows Christmas can be awkward as fuck at times.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Apparently drinks during Christmas

* Of course every pair of socks has holes on them, if they didn't how are you suppose to put your feet on them? :grin2:

* Should know that I was a bit scared for my house since when I left in my neighbourhood they caught a thieft, so I was nervous that, since I left my house alone, something could happen. Thankfully, nothing happened *


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is a very sarcastic individual. :side: 

- Should know Christmas is one of the very rare occasions where I drink, and that's just to be 'sociable'. I only had one, and left like a quarter of it.

- Also hates leaving his house alone on Christmas. I was so scared of a break-in, but my area is generally safe for the most part.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that Infinity War was just added to Netflix.

Should know that that means I have an excuse to watch Infinity War for the 6'th time, despite having already owned it on Blu Ray. 

Should know that Thanos is the greatest movie villain of all time.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*THE FOURTH WALL

* Has been so spoiled with Peyton bikini pics that a simple skin thight jeans just doesn't do it for him anymore :lol

* My neighbourhood is also safe for the most part, but this time of the year thiefs appear out of nowhere :side:

* Has an avi of Anna masturbating a champagne bottle :lmao

TYRION

* Merry Christmas buddy 

* Has an early Christmas gift when Asuka won the title

* Obsessed with Infinity War*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Loves to showcase Peyton's bikini pics
- And also on the beach
- She does have killer legs*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Merry Christmas, Mord.

Is correct that all I wanted for Christmas was an Asuka title reign. :asuka

Should know that Infinity War is the GOAT comic book movie.

EDIT - 










Music fan

Anime fan

Video games fan

I'll give you two out of the three. :shrug


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has never tried Monster Energy

Should know they are the GOAT energy drink and I've littered the ''last thing you have drank?'' thread with Monster pics :side: 

Merry Christmas Tyrion


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** All he wants for Christmas is an endless supply of Monster Energy drinks

* And DJ naked on his bed >

* Wll go to sleep in a bit*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I'll probably go to sleep earlier than Midnight tonight. :O I woke up really early, and today has drained me so much. I'm mentally fried. Thanks Christmas.

- Knows I've seen enough Peyton that the clothed shots don't cut it. :beckylol

- Probably isn't about to watch Christmas Vacation


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is correct on all three things :cool2 

Should know I just got money for Christmas though

But it helps considering I destroyed my laptop a month ago and had to pay £400 for a new one :side:






Should know I was up at 6am today and I don't know why! Just like when I was a kid and would wake up early to open my presents.



Has a dirty mind 


One of the few people to be happy with socks on Christmas :lauren


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

-Drives through the Highwall to Hell.

-Hears the roar of the Thunderstruck of the Rock ‘n’ Roll Train on the distance.

-As he roll tonight to the guitar bite For Those About to Rock.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nostalgia
Don't worry bud, you'll be buying a new laptop again in a few months.

Doesn't do Christmas


Hasn't had a Christmas dinner for a few years.


Aizen
Been here 5 years.

Posts a lot in celeb and currently listening threads.

So I haven't seen you around.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know Aizen is one cool cat.










- Doesn't post in the Celebs section all the time like us perverts. :side:

- Should know he can throw my tree tomorrow if he wants, as it's coming down anyways. :beckylol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Its no fun throwing it after Christmas. 

Calls people cool cats, is it 1987?

Hope you had a good one today you "cool cat"


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nostalgia said:


> Has never tried Monster Energy
> 
> Should know they are the GOAT energy drink and I've littered the ''last thing you have drank?'' thread with Monster pics :side:
> 
> Merry Christmas Tyrion


Merry Christmas. 

Merry Christmas to everyone, so we can get that out of the way. ~_~

Posted a gif of somebody I don't know. Probably a celebrity.

Self described pervert.

Will be throwing out his tree tomorrow.

EDIT - Ninja'd me. Seems to be a pattern.

Doesn't have a signature.

Has 53,000 odd points.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has 60k + points and knows they are completely useless. I want to buy cool shit for people damn it. 

- Knows this thread is all about who can ninja first.

- Is still elated that :asuka is the reigning & defending SD Women's Champion.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is deflated that Becky is no longer champ

Wants his love Seth Rollins to win the rumble 

Drank some beer earlier


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"his love" god damn it fpalm I'll never live that handsome comment down. :lol

- Should know I'm off to bed. That's how knackered today has made me. :lol

- Should know I might go to bed earlier than him for once. :O There is a first for everything. Maybe I'm getting old too. :side:

- Should know I won't be on tomorrow, so I'll see you guys in a couple of days or so. Enjoy the rest of your night, and Boxing Day. If you're doing anything for that.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know that was a jab for posting literally the worst DJ photo ever on the forum. :lmao 

That's what happens when you give a curious wall a Twitter link. :side: 

Will enjoy tomorrow far away from WF


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- Might go to bed early. :O

- Will appreciate the Kate Micucci pics I'm about to spam WF with. :anna

- Hopefully had a merry Christmas.

NO: 

- Ninja'd me.

- Repped me some DJ.

- Still doesn't love Peach. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Got Phantom'd

* Is gonna post Micucci :lauren

* Hopefully had some good Christmas gifts*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1077698385115660288
-









- :asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that deep down inside Asuka and the Iiconics love and respect each other

* Left all the work of spreading Christmas joy to TFW

* Has been busy with family and the GF I suppose*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows I've been busy.

- Knows that I love all of the regulars here. :anna

- Micucci and Christmas joy tonight! :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Can' keep up with his changes of avis

* Probably will eventually comment on the gifts he got for Christmas

* Hopefully he got some Dr Strange stuff

Good night guys, hopefully you all had a happy Christmas today*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm watching Shotgun. 

I now know where 8-Ball and Skull ended up :lmao

They couldn't even get on Heat!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Hello again!
- Is frequently the last poster in here
- Has no sig


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Had Christmas before most of the forum. Merry belated Christmas

* My biggest competition as biggest superfan on the forum :beckylol

* Most likely didn't care about the IIconics reps I was sending for Christmas :lol*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Well I didn't get one so he's right 
- He did rep me shirtless Dean so I'm cool 
- And he knows I'd give him strong competition for biggest superfan on here, cos I'm just as dedicated to Deano as he is to Peyton :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** One of the victims of the 24 hours rep limit I got when I was spreading IIconic Christmas joy

* Is gonna get compensated

* I might even include some Dean on it :lol*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Hopefully, had an iconic Christmas

- And wish him an iconic New Year

- That's enough 'iconic' in post


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I didn't get any IIconics Christmas joy

Should know I'm so damn sleepy today. It feels like I haven't got a good sleep in a couple of days now. 

Has gotten bored of my DJ reps :beckylol




emerald:

Ninja'd me because I'm so slow today

One of the two people to send me Sonya reps on a regular basis

Probably can guess who that other person is


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know I'm loving my Attitude marathon.

The Hart Foundation/Austin feud was awesome.

Often wonder how it would've panned out had Bret stayed.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Likes the Name that wrestler thread

- Doesn't find throwing trees off balconies fun _after_ Christmas

- Enjoyed the Attitude Era


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Foundation vs HBK, Austin, Sid, Patriot and Shamrock goes on my list of favourite Raw matches. 

Still won't beat Radicalz, Hunter, XPac against Too Cool, Rikishi, Rock and Foley though.

That Kane pop at the end!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** He did got some IIconic Christmas joy in his rep:grin2:

* Probably wished that reps were deactivated when he saw them :beckylol

* Knows that Kane was cool af in the late 90s-early 2000s :mark:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I haven't looked at my rep for months. 

But thanks, I guess. 

Damn right I'm watching the attitude era xD


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Probably hasn't seen the groovy Storm rep I left him. :sadbecky

- Watching the Attitude Era.

- Knows that I said I would post Micucci. :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Keeping his word and posting some Micucci

- Hopefully, enjoyed his Christmas

- Missed :asuka on SmackDown


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fucking hell I'm seeing wrestlers I forgot even existed.

Like Tom Brandi and the horrible Midgets. 

Happy Boxing day .


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that when I first heard about boxing day when I was little I thought it had something to do with the sport :lol

* Then I knew better

* Still not sure what exactly is though*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Happy Boxing Day. :woo

- Picked WOATpool over Magik. :lauren

- Despite being a traitor, I hope he had a great Christmas. :anna

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Got some GOAT rep. :anna

- Hopefully got some Peyton goodness for Christmas.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Still with the Deadpool hate
Apparently its Boxing Day
What is that? What is this thing?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Also doesn't know what is Boxing Day

** https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boxing_Day

** Has been more active on the Peyton thread after she posted the pics currently on my sig*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Funnily enough they used to show boxing on TV on boxing day in the 80s and 90s. 

We also used to get WCW on free TV in the early 90s. Remember cheering for Vader, Sting and er... Johnny B Badd. 

Hello my Peyton loving lunatic.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Picked Yo Yogi as the best bad cartoon in the This or That thread
Ok, then
More info on Boxing Day


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doesn't approve of my Deadpool hate.

- I hate very few things... let me have Deadpool.

- Probably did not approve of my Megatron picks.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*VIRUS

* Hopefully had a Happy Christmas 

* Not a fan o th show zrc picked

* Besides Peyton I remember that he was a fan of Scarlett as well...










PHANTOM

* Repped me with some Micucci :lauren

* Posted some Olivia Wilde on my visitor wall though :woo:yay

* Got some pics as well :grin2:*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- I approve of your Deadpool hate :anna

- Gets annoyed that more people don't dislike Deadpool :lol

- New avatar again

EDIT

Mordy

- Ninja

- Looking forward to Wrestle Kingdom

- Hoping 2019 will be better for the IIconics


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

@virus. I didn't choose yo yogi :lmao

I don't dislike Deadpool. I don't particularly like him either. I'm at best apathetic about him. 

Only I've never cared about Colossus' sister either. :lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

zrc said:


> @virus. I didn't choose yo yogi :lmao


I asked best worst show, unless you changed it.
If true, I wouldn't blame you, that show was shit
Forgive my error then


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Only posted one thing.

- Loves that Stephanie Brown.

- Should know that Colossus will always just be Magik's brother to me.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I posted 3 things
I mentioned nothing about Magik
Unless I ninja'd you :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- All things are about Magik.

- Except the things that are about Clea.

- Beast Wars fellow.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Colossus will always be Kitty's boyfriend for me :shrug

* Doesn't hate many things... except Deadpool

* And April 8th 2018*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Colossus will always be the stiff metal one with homosexual tendencies to me. 

Same goes for Daniel Cudmore. :lmao

Still wants Peyton asshole chocolate.
Pucker up bitch cause that holes getting dipped... In milk chocolate


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks Clea is a jobber. :sadbecky 

And PhantomoftheRing... but who cares about that dweeb?

- Knows that Will Wonka is horrifying.

- Hopefully got some X-Men and Victoria for Christmas.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I got no xmen this year. Can't get stuff when I own all that I want. 

Same goes for Victoria. 

I got a Nia Jax figure, the attitude bootleg DVDs and some clothes. Rest was money.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has a lot of X-men and Victoria stuff

* Also got money

* Didin't quite understood what he meant with the "milk chocolate" thing he posted it earlier :hmmm*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That explains why you've been watching AE stuff. Enjoy.

- Should know that Sister Magik wanted to give you guys some more Christmas cheer, but she had her hands full. 

- Should know that I appreciate all the beautiful messages I have received from you cats.

Stay groovy and Dormammu bless. 


I didn't get ninja'd.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mord you can buy.molds and make.chocolate.in the shape of an asshole. :lmao










Yeah Phantom I have 97-01 on DVD all TV shows (raw, SD, heat, jakked and shotgun) already had the PPVs. Keep me busy for a while.

I didn't get lynx this year.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has been talking about Edible Anus a lot.

- Just discovered it?

- Not a huge Magik fan... but still bought a Magik book. roud


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Asked me that if I got some Peyton for Christmas

* No bikini pics though










































* Best thing probably was getting a like from her on Twitter an hour before Christmas :woo*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Loves Kate Micucci

- Watched Phantom of the Opera a million times

- Will watch it a million times more

EDIT

Mordy

- Ninja

- Sent me Peyton rep

- Doesn't care much for Billie


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

May find it odd that Mordy posted Peyton family photos :lauren


Probably not much of a social media user




Should know I'm going to post the newest DJ pic for absolutely no reason


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Spreads DJ reps :cool2

- Is right that I'm not too active on social media

- Knows Sonya is :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* She posted that pic on her Instagram though, I am just reposting it :shrug

* I would rather have more bikini pics

* Doesn't need a reason to post DJ pics

EMERALD

* Ninja'd me

* Apparently back from his trip

* Appreciate Sonya stuff*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows that :cool2 is the Nostalgia smiley and everyone who uses it is cool 

Sent me some IIconic Christmas rep earlier

Should know I am too lazy to ever send 5 photos at once in a rep :shrug


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows one photo a rep is standard

- Made the :cool2 smiley cool

- Must've received the same rep as I did from Mordy


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I sent 2 types of reps for Christmas

* One was with the IIconics in Santa outfits and the other was of Peyton bikini pics >

* Except for CJ GOAT and Ambrose Girl, they got different reps lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know there was a woman showcasing asshole chocolate on morning TV last week, hence how I know about it. 

Types in green.

Insert third thing.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has run out of things to post

* Probably offended because he didn't got special rep

* Should tell us what asshole chocolate he would like to eat so I can send him rep if that person next time :grin2:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Phantom received no holiday rep from Mordy.

- After the Phantom gave Mordy some GOAT rep. :sadbecky

- Remember this needy post when I become a supervillain.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

- Nostalgia received no holiday rep from Phantom. 


- After Nostalgia gave the Phantom some GOAT rep. :sadbecky


- :cool2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Has an AC/DC sig.

Like the sad Becky gif.

Doesn't have an avatar.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Merry belated Christmas! :anna

- Wishes the GOAT had given Spider-Man some love.

- Should know that the Phantom thought Aquaman was groovy as heck. :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Will get IIconic rep later :mark:

* Thinks Micucci rep is GOAT rep :lauren

* Didn't repped Nostalgia for Christmas*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows I was on Peyton's Twitter earlier to find that pic 


Should know DJ never responded to my last DM :lauren


Probably thinks I talk to other girls like her :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that it's not letting me rep him.

- Even though I've repped about a million people in the last few days. :lauren 

- Should know that I repped him in my heart. :anna


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- I hope he had a Merry Christmas
- Still on a high from Asuka being champ
- Our faves are champs at the same time :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows what it feels to have her fave as champ

* I envy her for that :sadbecky

* Got repped :woo

A little bonus, fresh from the MSG show








*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I wasn't offended at no special rep. 

Because I gave.not one piece of rep out :lmao

Its nothing more than a device for spamming.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Fellow Homie. 

Has been here for 7 years as well. 

Almost has 15k Posts.*_


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Seth Rollins fan

- Wants to see Rollins beat Lesnar at WM

- Likes Sonya Deville :cool2


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Rollins has more chance of being in catering than ever headlining a Mania.

He's a guy but he's not THE guy. 

Hello xD


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Better than the IIconics, who just were brought up to cut a fucking Christmas promo in tonight's house show :fuck

* They should have left them at home if they were going to be the only women in the whole SD roster not wrestling tonight :fuckthis

* Burying the hell out of :rollins*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Hello.

- Knows that rep is a tool for spamming... which is why it's great. It allows the Phantom to be even more annoying. :mark

- Should know that I got a Blondie thing for Christmas. :anna

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Does not appreciate Micucci. :darryl

- Prefers to go Wilde.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The duo were brought up to even out the number of women on each brand. Nothing more.

It could've easily have been any two women, just happened to be them. 

They have too many still stuck in NXT. At this rate that match Reina had the other week will be her only NXT TV appearance before she's gone.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was phantom'd. Sorry.

- Got a Nia Jax figure from Sandy Claws. :mark

- Probably watching some AE.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Always makes me go :darryl when he tell the hard truth about the IIconics

* Should know that WWE is probably gonna make a big deal about the fact that both house shows tonight, both in historic venues (MSG and the TD Garden in Boston), were main evented by women: Nia vs Ronda at the MSG, Charlotte vs Becky vs Asuka in Chicago

* Knows that WWE has more talent they can handle

PHANTOM

* Olivia WIlde >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Kate Micucci

* I actually just watched one of my favourite House episodes, in which she is heavily featured

* When House says that he is going to kill her at the end :vincecry*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They're still doing Nia/Ronda? :lmao

They must've had that match about 20 times on the house show circuit by now. 

Which is 20 more main matches than Peyton has had.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Kate >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Peyton

- :fact.

- Goodbye forever. Avenge me.

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Cool heel.

- Avenge my death.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Everyone burying Peyton, so back to normal here :mj2

* Always says he is gonna leave forever and returns 5 minutes later

* His promises are as good as mine when I say that I will stop talking about Peyton or zrc saying that he will stop drinking :beckylol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Kate is better than most humans, so it's not that bad.

- Will not avenge my death. :sadbecky

- I would avenge his. :fact


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Likes Olivia Wilde :anna

- Probably not excited for the Royal Rumble because the IIconics are going to be tossed out pretty quickly

- Adam Cole fan

EDIT

Phantom

- Likes Andre The Giant

- Likes Mankind more than Cactus Jack

- Hoping to see Kairi vs Asuka next year


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I haven't had a drink since Christmas Eve! xD

The Iiconics won't even be in the Rumble. 

Only way they will be is if they pull a Kai En Tai and just run in at random intervals.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hasn't been drinking. :mark

- Can bury us without booze. :mark

- roud


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- New avatar again

- WF's only Kate Micucci fan

- Likes Evangeline Lilly roud


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Cheshire likes her.

- There are two.

- I'm WF's only Françoise Hardy fan tho. :woo :dance


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*EMERALD

* Knows that the Phantom is "WF's only fan" of a lot of stuff

* Knows that the IIconics will go for Santino's record of shortest time in the Rumble :fuckthis

* Wants to see Becky getting her revenge on Nia and eliminate her to win the Rumble

PHANTOM

* Probably happy that Asuka is getting some wins back over Charlotte after she won the title

* Wishes she would also get some pinfalls/submission over Becky as well

* #NotTheOtherTwo*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Mostly because Phantom enjoys media from before 1989. :fact

- Mean to poor Kate. :sadbecky

- Digs MEW. roud


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Asuka was probably gonna go after Becky's belt at mania until Nia.broke her face. 

Charlotte will win the rumble.

Becky will probably face Nia or go through a chamber.match to be included in Ronda/Flair.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** If it is a Triple Threat at Mania then who the fuck is gonna face Asuka at Mania for the title?

* It's not like they have building up a woman to be credible enough on SD

* I would lol'd if they put someone like Mandy Rose in that spot*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Aubrey.

- The answer is Aubrey.

- Aubrey Plaza vs. Asuka for title.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Who faces Asuka at WM is irrelevant. 

She'll be third women's match behind the triple threat and tag title matches. 

She'll be lucky to be on the preshow.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Thinks :asuka will be on the pre-show. :sadbecky

- Probably knows next year's WrestleMania will be a let down, it hasn't been good for a while aside from a couple of matches each year, if even that.

- Hasn't been drinking :wtf Where is the real zrc, and what have you done with him?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is back :yay

* Which means he won't be on tomorrow :sadbecky

* Doesn't want to see Asuka on the pre-show. You are right, she doesn't deserve that. :becky should be on the pre-show :grin2:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Only way Asuka isn't preshow is if the mania.women's battle royal winner faces her. 

Which won't happen, as it makes too much sense. 

Anyone worth a shit will be in the tag title and triple threat matches.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Unless the womens tag title match involves Trish/Lita or The Bellas I think it will be on the pre-show

* No way they would put Sasha/Bayley vs the Riotts or Mandy/Sonya on the main card

* That, unless they crown the inaugural champions at Mania, then they may have a chance*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mark my words. Those belts will be on the main show. 

To pad out the "main event" matches.

And Peyton won't.be anywhere near them.


Should know I fired Billie Kay on TEW. Originally I was gonna have her in the United Nations stable with Jinny, Killer Kelly, Kavita Devi, Xia Li and Taynara Conti. Then thought nah! :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Unnecesary digs at Peyton, I know she won't be anywhere near a title match for years, don't remind me of that :vincecry

* Would fire Billie Kay irl as well

* Would keep Peyton, jobbers are always need it :darryl*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

She had her title match last year in that 4 way.

Which she never stood a chance in either. 

I REALLY hope it's the Iiconics vs Tamjax in a first round match.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*One interesting poster. 

Is part of the Darkside. 

Waiting for the next Apocalypse. *_


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nothing dark about me. 

There would've had to have been a previous apocalypse for there to be a next one. 

Morning Buffy.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Changed his avatar because of me roud

- Changed his font again, but still rocking the red.

- Knows Camilla Mendes is very attractive










zrc:

- Ninja'd me. Of course.

- Crushing all of the dreams of Asuka fans.

- Ribbing Asuka more than Peyton today


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*You damn right I did. roud 

Made me..no more like inspired me to change my avatar. :benson 

Part of the Pitch Perfect Brigade. :becky *_


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Hopefully had Merry Christmas

* Has a lot of favourites

* Fan of the real man of WWE :rollins, also fan of the pretender man :becky :lauren*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Thinks I fancy :rollins

-









- Knows my log in and log off pattern when it comes to this site. :beckylol


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Awesome gif by Anna
- Celebrated his Christmas with her
- She's pointing at him*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Believes Metallica is the most overrated band in existence

- Even though I like Metallica, I agree that they're overrated

- Roman Reigns fan


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows Christmas is well and truly over. :sadbecky

- Should know I've just bought a bunch of games on sale for PS4, and now I'm skint. :lauren

- Likes heavy metal music. I can't stand it personally, aside from a couple of rare songs I might like.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- May want Rollins to move to SmackDown in the next shake-up

- Probably wants Becky vs Ronda one on one

- Bought some games on PS4. Have fun playing :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** No more Anna masturbating a champagne bottle avi :sadbecky

* She probably did "things" with that bottle after it :curry2

* Should know that I am just living up to my perv nickname >*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is a self-confessed pervert :lauren

Far more so than me 


Fact


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I am just living the gimmick :shrug

* Sent me a Peyton rep :wtf

* Should tell me which woman, besides DJ and Gigi, he likes so I can rep him with that. An actual woman :grin2:*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I like Bella and not Gigi :lmao 

Should know I live the gimmick too and I don't actually like DJ as much as ya'll think :shrug

Has totally forgotten I'm a Sonya fan :hmm:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Probably happy Christmas is over with for another year. Scrooge.

- Had some awkward times at his house over Christmas. :beckylol

- Should know Nostalgia likes Sonya Deville. You should know that, you argue with him over it enough :hglol

Nostalgia:

- Should know I just replied to his PM. We're on fire with these responses :cool2

- Knows Mordy forgetting about Sonya is hilarious, considering the jobber arguments you guys get in to.

- Just been called a Gigi Hadid fan. :hglol Almost as bad as me repping you a Gigi gif instead. :lol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Actually participated in boxing day sales :side: 


Knows half of my life story at this point :lauren



Knows I don't handle certain situations well


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know it's technically a 'January Sale' on PS4. :Cocky

- Should know it was Christmas money (some of it). So I get a pass. 

- Wants my N64 with Goldeneye and Super Mario 64. :cool2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

He would post a gif of the guy he loves :lol


Did not get rid of his games consoles at the start of 2018 :side:


Has not recently been watching playthroughs of old games and getting nostalgic about wanting to play them again


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I always thought you liked Sonya just as a wrestler and not because you thought she was atractive :shrug. Not saying that she is ugly, but there are a lot of hotter women in WWE atm

* Just like me, he is gonna rib on poor Wall and his love of :rollins until the end of time :lmao

* Poor Nostalgia feeling nostalgic :sadbecky*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I do find her attractive, but yes there are more attractive women in the WWE. Sonya has underrated looks though, but no one ever notices that because her gimmick is not of a ''pretty girl'' and maybe also because she's openly lesbian so guys care less about her. :side: It's the reason why Fourth Wall created that Sonya photo thread and I've posted a lot in it, we wanted to highlight her underrated looks. :cool2


Is surprised when he gets a Peyton rep from me 


Should know he would get more if he didn't rib me so much :hmm:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Gave Mordy Peyton rep.










- Thinks Sonya's beauty is underappreciated.

- Wants to play some N64 games.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sonya is fine for a lesbian owl looking chick. 

I'm sure she's dined on Mandy's rosebush before. 

Hello


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hi.

- Doesn't love the anime.

- Does love Captain Spaulding... the clown.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Another day without alcohol for me xD

Though my gran has giving me a bottle of Bailey's and a bottle of hack Daniels. 

I'm not drinking it xD


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Sober. :wtf

- Been sober for several days. :wtf

- Probably enjoying his new Video Games instead. :bjpenn


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Haven't installed them except Spyro.

Had some fun on that. 

Ended up in CEX and bought more :lmao mostly PS2 stuff.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- PS2 :JLC3

- Should know PS2's Library of games is GOAT. What a console.

- Does all of his Video Game spending in CeX. Also, does his fair share of conning them at times. :beckylol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Cex sell the majority of ps2 games for 50p now. Good times. 

I get bored real easy on the PS4. 

Hope you enjoy the sims. I found it kinda lifeless.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I'm only playing it as my 'chill out' game. Basically when I don't feel like playing anything else, but want to pass the time. It also helps my anxiety for some reason doing mundane tasks. So The Sims is perfect for that. Keeps my brain focused on something.

- Should know I'm enjoying Sims 4, but it doesn't have the same 'magic' as the first two games. I don't know what it is. There was a certain charm to the original ones, despite them being basic.

- Probably remembers the days when we had to pay full price for PS2 games, and now you can get them for 50p.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They also charge you £1 to "clean" them if they're really scratched. :lmao

That's what I mean about Sims 4 when I sat its kinda lifeless. Maybe the magic is in the dlc, which goes up to hundreds of quid. 

There aren't enough kid like games on the PS4. Sometimes I don't want rampages and fights, I just wanna jump around and bash boxes. So I like going back to the PS2 cause there's plenty.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks Sonya and Mandy have done "things" :curry2

* Probably also thinks that Peyton and Billie have done stuff as well :book

* I mean...










:homer*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I bought Crash on sale a while ago for PS4, but barely got half way through the first game. I should probably play that. Not sure what I'm doing with my life.

- Should know I miss the days when games were complete, and weren't accompanied by a boatload of DLC that costs hundreds. Scamming bastards. Or worse, loot boxes.

- Should know I used to let my mates borrow my PS2 games, and they came back like they'd been stood on in concrete repeatedly. Fuck knows what they did with them. That's when I stopped borrowing people games. :lol

Mordy:

- Should know I'd watch Sonya and Mandy going at it.

- Should know Nostalgia wouldn't because he thinks that type of stuff is boring :lauren

- Should know I'm quite content however because I got this:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

- Gives a damn about a specific Hotel commercial(s) now.

- Plays the Sims, so they can answer the question that was asked on Robot Chicken many moons ago.

- Frazzled by the capitalistic garbage that accompanies most video games these days.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I mean we can't really say anything about dlc with Sims, as EA always had "expansions". Though if I'm honest the expansions back then weren't hollow and actually added whole new dimensions to the fun. 

The fighting games are annoying now, with multiple season passes. Do I want to pay £25 for a few new skins and 4 characters? Fuck off no. This is why I'm put off paying for MK11 at launch. I know it'll be re released with the dlc on disc eventually.

Knows I got ninjad by Obfuscation. Happy new year, and hope you had a nice Christmas dude.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Didn't cared about TFW's and mine's girl on girl fantasies :lol

* Probably was like :lauren:eyerollfpalm

* Should know that I know next to nothing about video games, that's why I don't comment about it*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Not big on video games

- Likes tennis if I remember correctly

- Supporting Kairi Sane


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Joined a rumble draft thing. 

Hasn't started a thread since the men's awards. 

Tamjax CRUSH!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wants to see the female Natural Disasters squashing the IIconics in the first round an eventual tag titles tournament

* Also wants them to become the inaugural champs

* Video game fan*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Olivia Wilde is up there with Peyton.

- Thinks Dragonball Z is the GOAT anime.

- Kitty Pryde fan.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- New sig finally

- Posts a lot of stuff from his favourite comic books in this thread

- Knows MEW is awesome


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't know who MEW is. 

I was gonna join the rumble thing and only choose women :lmao

Because y'know. That's what I do.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Doesn't know who MEW is.

- Liar










- Obviously didn't see me and Phantom going on about MEW constantly in the past. Mostly to annoy Tyrion. :asuka


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes the word vanilla


Doesn't ask odd questions in the This or That thread


Probably finds photos like this cringey


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably found the exchange between TFW and myself about girl on girl action a little :lauren

* Doesn't enjoy girl on girl porn

* However, would probably watch Sonya and DJ going at it :cool2*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nah, I only found Fourth Wall's attempt at a rib a bit :lauren 

Changed his avatar 



Should know I couldn't stop laughing for a minute after reading this post: https://www.wrestlingforum.com/76607484-post4086.html


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** You indeed are a weird guy Nostalgia :shrug

* Finds TFW rib attempts a bit dissapointing

* TBF he is too much of a nice guy to be really good at ribbing*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Says the Peyton obsessed fan who gets called a weirdo in the chatbox :eyeroll


Knows TFW is a nice guy


Should know I haven't voted in the end of year awards yet


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Chatbox doesn't count when you can't see it :cool2:jericho2

* Probably will vote for the Phantom as best new member like most of the regulars here

* Probably will get drunk for New Year's*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows I can't rib for shit. I'd be a shit comedian. :sadbecky

- Should get a Premium Membership so he can get lovely and non-pixelated Peyton pics and gifs. Also, take up more of people's screens with Peyton pictures. :lol

- Should know the Chatbox finds all of us a bit weird. But weird is :cool2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Back to normal. :sadbecky

- Knows that MEW is love.










- Got some good nonsense for Christmas?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should win Best New Member.










- Should know Christmas was interesting, to say the least.

- Sad that Christmas time is over with. :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Had an interesting Christmas.

- Maybe we can talk about it a little later.

- Should know that I'm now looking forward to the next major holiday: Phantom's Birthday.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Phantom's birthday is coming up soon :mark

- So is mine

- Likes Magik


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Barbara Steele's birthday is also coming up. :mark

- Knows that I love GOAT X-Man Magik. roud










- Loves that Lilly. :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I'm off to bed. Sweet dreams Aubrey and everyone else in this wonderful thread. :woo

- Will get some wonderful visitor messages on his Birthday. Remind me when it is again, I'm bad with remembering Birthdays. I forget my own sometimes. :beckylol

- Thinks Magik > Aubrey


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

- Rim cycle incoming.

- Bad with remembrance of a year escaping death anniversary.

- Will be posting gifs in here again in no time.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows her movies.

- Ingmar Bergman fan. :anna

- Digs that Freddy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Using his pic as avi atm :monkey

* WF's biggest :anna smilie user

* Favourte on this thread to go away with the best 2018er on the WF awards :tucky*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

- Lead around by their short sword.

- Green.

- Also supports support supporting names.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Doesn't like smoking, but does like the look of smoke being exhaled and the sight of smoking.

Is something else.

Thinks I am wacky.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

- A band producing machine.

- Is indeed wacky.

- Doesn't have nine tails, but still has the elegance.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has been here for almost 13 years :monkey

* Probably thinks most of the regulars here are weird

* Used to go by the name Hayley Seydoux*


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Repped me something very ICONIC

Would like to see more of Peyton in the ring. 

Still hasn't escaped the Fly trap


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Luke Harper fan
- Has a gif of one outstanding moment in wrestling history.
- Should know that Hell in a Cell match is iconic and will never be replicated.
- FUCK!!! I'm just gonna have to watch this match for the 3284203983294 time.*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

- Trigun, not triforce.

- Hates wrestling while loving it.

- Life is music but also Matrix.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Prefers Brides of Dracula to Horror of Dracula. :O

- Fellow Hammer fan. :anna

- Digs The Devil Rides Out/The Devil's Bride?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

- Is now informed my Hammer viewing isn't the _deepest_ beyond their vampire films.

- Might want endless Doctor Strange films to be the only focus of a certain studio.

- Other-worldly pals with L. Chaney & V. Price; keeping it succinct.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Neon Demon poster avi

* Was sad when heard that Hiromu may not return to the ring

* Posting a bit here today*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Recently changed his profile picture. roud

Is crossing fingers that Iconics becomes tag team champions. :benson 

Is probably happy that someone else is getting pushed on Smackdown Live. :fact*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Fan of THE UNDERTAKER!!!
- Still marks when that GONG!!! plays anywhere
- Ronda fan*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Started a create a title belt thread


Only got the one thing today I'm too tired. 

Good.morning.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Currently online

* Probably still watching his Attitude Era DVDs

* Good morning*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Currently offline

Is not invisible 

Didn't just eat lunch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I don't know how to become invisible

* Except to the society

* Not having breakfast atm*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has not looked much at the forum settings

Actually eats breakfast. I never eat until like 11am. 

May or may not think I have an acceptable taste in women


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Should respect that Bryan is the most complete overall performer in WWE history

Has probably infected several computers with malware in the past

Never posts in WWE section so I have no idea who his favourites are (Elias?)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Liked my previous sig

* Probably likes my current sig more

* Thinks Bryan is the GOAT*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows Bryan is not the most complete overall performer in WWE history because he's an average promo. Numerous guys over the years have been better mic workers, such as Punk, Edge, Triple H etc.

Thinks Peyton has GOAT beauty 

Should know while attractive, she's not the most attractive in the WWE :shrug


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has the right to his wrong opinion :grin2:

* Has a particular taste in women

* At least they are kinda cute, I've seen worse :shrug*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I think he once said he preferred when I had Bella Hadid avatars :hmm:

Finds DJ kinda cute, I'll take it. :cool2

Doesn't reach for the sick bucket like SayWhatAgain! does :lmao


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Has an unorthodox (putting it nicely) taste in women

Is blind to Bryan's greatness

Has been on this forum for 7 years


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Fellow :becky2 fan

- Also likes Daniel Bryan

- Would be happy with either of them main-eventing WM


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Becky fan

Should know Becky has grown on me a lot in recent months and as Booker T would say: ''that girl makes my fave five 5''. :becky2


Doesn't really get ribbed for anything, except maybe for being a Orton fan.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- What's wrong with being an Orton fan? :shrug

- Was an Orton fan himself in the 2000s

- Should know DJ avatars are :banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has odd taste in women
Ones that would likely disturb people
Doesn't think Peyton is the most attractive woman in WWE

emerald-fire
Teenage Mutant Ninja
Likes Orton
Likes Becky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Posts in the Celebs section

- May have noticed I've not been posting much in there recently

- Likes Scarlett Bordeaux :banderas


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nothing, but I just remember you and Tyrion would have arguments about it sometimes in here and he said you liked ''boring'' wrestlers :lol 

Probably the biggest fan of my avatars :cool2 

Fan of AJ (Y)



virus21 said:


> Has odd taste in women
> Ones that would likely disturb people


If someone is disturbed by a beautiful woman like this they're a pussy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Tyrion likes Bray Wyatt. I'll say no more.

- Likes AJ too

- Mostly watches YouTube highlights of Raw and SmackDown


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Finds Bray Wyatt boring

Since 2014 I would agree

Knows Sonya deserves a push


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

EF:

- Bray Wyatt is awesome. You go away.










- Also doesn't care for Papa ShanGOAT. :goaway

- Loves Noomi Rapace. All is forgiven.

NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Thinks Sonya deserves a push.

- Doesn't care about Kairi Sane.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Changes his avatars too much :goaway


Should know I will vote for you as newcomer of the year but haven't gotten around to it yet




Should know it's not that I don't care about her it's because I haven't watched NXT in years. :shrug So my view on her is neutral until she makes it to the main roster but of course then her booking will suffer :vince5


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

- Generic band.

- gimmicks

- Calls wrestlers "performers" because WWE.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I was quoting another poster who said that. Most of the time I use the word wrestler. :hmm:

May or may not remember the wrestling talks we had back in the day. 

Has been a mod for a very long time and probably misses members like Starbuck.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Obfuscation: 

- Knows that May (2002) is a slice of fried gold.










-Appreciates the greatness of the original Suspiria.










- Digs weird cinema. roud

NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Doesn't watch NXT.

- Needs more Kairi Sane in his life. :fact


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

- April showers bring May's friends.

- Possibly has seen the new *Suspiria* film.

- Fan of Hell's missionary anti-heroes.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Understands Phantom's weird tastes in shows

* Doesn't post much in wrestling sections

* Apparently has been a mod for a while*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has weird taste in WWE wrestlers the same way Phantom does for shows

- Except for Paige. Paige is cool aige

- Probably thinks Sonya is talented despite the Sonya vs Peyton arguments he has with Nostalgia and me


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Sonya is improoving in ring wise, I've never said she isn't, she still has 0 charisma though :shrug

* Sent me some unexpected choices as reps

* Still appreaciated though, they both are hot :anna*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Meh 
Yawn
Still mentioning the jobber.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I haven't mentioned Peyton in my last couple of posts :shrug

* Unless you are talking about Sonya as the jobber

* Bored*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Last couple of posts ain't a whole day xD

I'm not bored, but I do need to take a break from my Attitude marathon. 

Don't wanna burn myself out.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

- Posted things about themselves instead of someone else.

- Supports Katarina Leigh, no matter if her gimmick was time-traveling Lesbian Witch or teased incestuous with her brother.

- Only needs three letters.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The thread stopped being three things about the above poster (for the regulars) a while ago :lmao

Thinks I supported Kat in TNA. Which is both right and wrong, the Knockouts division was pretty much dead when she arrived. And the zombie witch stuff with Angelina was pure garbage. But on the other side I've followed her since the early 00s, and she collected some belts albeit briefly. 

Watched Fast and Furious.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Just posted 2 things

* Probably editing his post as I post this

* Hasn't always supported the girl on his avi*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes I did edit the post. I didn't have a third thing so checked posts Ob had made elsewhere :lmao

Probably got something iconic for Christmas... If they even have merch. Other than t-shirts. 

Hopes to see at least Peyton in the Royal Rumble (I'm more interested in what surprises we get).:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

- Expects surprises from a match with a roster that's too thin.

- Hijacks the GAME

- Love like Winter.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah 50+ signed and dozens of available alumni at the end of the phone. Totally thin right there. 

Hasn't watched much hammer horror.

Hopes there's no anime style stand offs at New Japans version of WM.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Taking a break from the AE.

- Is the only one here who understands my Debbie Harry love.

- That last one makes him my favorite.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I am not his favourite :sadbecky

* Micucci sucks

* Aubrey sucks... hopefully :curry2:book*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Why would a jobber be his favourite?

I fully understand most of Phantoms quirky likes.

And unlike you he doesn't beat you over the head with it in almost every post.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- HEEL TURN!!! :O

-









-









zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- No heel turn for him.

- He's already a heel. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Posted a gif that Ambrose Girl probably loves just for Dean's stupid expression

Probably agrees with zrc that Mordy beats the Peyton thing in almost every post

Knows I'm not like that at all


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Appears to like women almost as much as I do
Has decent taste in music 
3 of his favorites (Jericho, Edge, Punk) are also some of my favorites


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has a unique username

Fellow Guns N' Roses fan

Has been watching WWE a lot longer than me


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*SLUSH PUPPIES

* Seems into asses

* Misses AJ Lee

* If you only knew Nostalgia's taste in women :lol

NOSTALGIA

* Ninja'd me

* Thinks I mention my favourite a lot

* Wait until she wins a title, you'll never hear the end of it. Lucky for you, that ain't gonna happen :sadbecky*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably was not an AJ Lee fan and was happy when Paige took the title from her :hmm:

Should know if Carmella can win the title so could Peyton, but let's hope that doesn't happen

Part of the ever growing Nostalgia ribbing crew :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

-









-









-









NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Does not want Peyton to win things.

- Is fine with :asuka winning things. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* I am not a part of the club, I am vice president and co-founder :grin2:

* Don't worry, as long as they have Peyton doing guest announcing duties she will be as far and away from the title as possible :fuckthis

* I was a huge fan of AJ Lee btw, and so was my brother

PHANTOM

* Lazy Phantom

* Posting 3 pics

* Sally Hawkins also sucks :grin2:*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Was a huge fan of woman who looked like a young teen :lauren

And who's boring reign nearly killed the division back then 

Should know I wasn't a big AJ Lee fan


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** There was literally no one interesting back when AJ Lee was champion, so I don't mind her being champion as long as she was :shrug

* I rather be fan of a WOMAN who looks like a young teen than a fan of... you know the rest

* And that's why I am vice president :grin2:*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Yet you admitted you find her kinda cute :cool2

Is a self confessed perv so probably wants to see her in less clothes than what I posted above 

Should know it's late here and I should sleep :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is being antagonized by Baron Mord-o.

- Should go to sleep. 

- Goodnight.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wants a bed time for others
Is the bed time dictator
Has brought the pic game back


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should go to sleep.

- Fan of the Deadpool. :lauren

- Friend of the world, enemy of Rey.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Calling me Baron Mord-o :lauren

* Better than Brother Perv :shrug

* Clea and Magik suck btw*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Says Clea and Magik suck
Possibly trolling
Hates nicknames


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Hasn't seen that I turned heel on the Phantom

* Just on the Phantom

* Have some Peyton*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm less mean to Peyton than the others!

- Definitely a Baron Mord-o.

- Full heel.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I could never turn heel on you Phantom, you are too nice

* Posted a gif of Heel Kairi

* Heel Kairi is weird, but she is :homer*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Gave me a Peyton pic
Its not that good a pic
Did not turn heel


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably was expecting bikini pics

* Sadly, there hasn't been any new one :sadbecky

* Have some old ones *


































*Enough Peyton for today here (unless there is a new bikini pic)*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Says there will be no more Peyton.

- Is correct.

- There will be more Sally Hawkins tho.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wishes he was Godzilla

* Probably will watch the movie next year

* His avis/sigs last as long as me not talking about the aussie jobber

Good night Phantom*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Covering Phantom before he sleeps
- Knows failing is not important
- He was active today*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Psycho Sid fan

- Enjoys metal

- Is not enjoying wrestling in 2018


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows Mordecay couldn't even go a fucking day without mentioning the jobber. She's getting buried x10 in the new year. Believe DAT! 

Good morning. 

Is a buddy old pal


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Morning zrc.

- Always the last person that has posted in this thread, without fail.

- Knows if I got a £1 every time Mordy mentioned Peyton, I'd be one rich motherfucker right now.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has recently deleted his search history

Should know I caved in and bought a N64. 

This time I will beat every level of Goldeneye on 00 Agent. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Not burying me... yet, unlike the previous 2 posts

* Good morning Nostalgia

* Got nostalgic and bought an old video game console*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I finally cleared my PM's out. RIP to all of our old messages. :sadbecky I don't think there is long left on my Membership I won, I just don't know the exact date it ends.

- Should know I'm wondering if I keep my animated avi/sig if I never change them.

- Bought a N64. :woo Have fun. Older games were way more simpler, but tons more fun a lot of the time. (Y) Not to mention all the nostalgic memories it brings back.

Mordy:

- Should know stating the truth isn't burying. :Cocky Just like me having a crush on Seth. :side: 

- Knows I'm here today, so that means I'll vanish tomorrow. Maybe anyways, it's Sunday tomorrow so I probably won't be doing much. I might just log in. Sundays are boring.

- Has been reposting old Peyton pics. Where is all the new ones?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- There's a chance his sig could just disappear

- Rooting for Rollins to win the Rumble

- Fan of Tom Hardy


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I still have my original N64. 

The batteries inside the game cartridges are only meant to last 20 years, so I'll be doing some soldering to them eventually. Same goes with my mega drive, gameboy etc. Carts. 

I find a lot of stuff on N64 gets blown up as the best games ever, they weren't. They were just adequate considering the limitations of the console.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- I might end up with no sig. :sadbecky

- Should know I'll have to return to my basic pixelated Anna pics. I should just get a Lifetime already. :side:

-







roud

zrc:

- Still has his N64. :JLC3

- Probably hasn't dusted it off in ages like me. 

- Should know the N64 was still pretty impressive for it's time. I'm still amazed at how good Super Mario 64 looked, which blew me away back then.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

And that's the last time Seth will be seen with it. :lmao

Oh well, I'm sure you won't miss it that much. 

Should know I can't see SIG's anyway. I'm sure all of you have ghastly ones.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Is being mean to Seth :lol
- Is also being mean to everyone with a sig on WF
- Doesn't know what he's missing really


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I know exactly what I'm missing.

The same old circle jerk bullshit that litters this forum. 

That's not mean to Seth, its reality. [emoji14]


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ambrose Girl

- Has reverted to regular username

- Wants Dean to win the Rumble

- But will be happy with Seth as the winner too

EDIT

zrc

- Turtle

- Will possibly never get a sig

- On an Attitude Era marathon


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Would mark out over a Seth & Dean final two in the Rumble.

- Would be happy for Seth finally winning a Rumble. :woo

- At the same time would be bleh at the thought of him facing Brock. I'd prefer AJ to win back the WWE Title, and we get AJ vs. Seth. :shrug

emerald-fire:

- 2x ninja'd. :sadbecky

- Should know there is too many people posting right now.

- Is waiting for a new Charlotte and Becky hug so he can change his sig. :beckylol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Should know I was reading the men's Rumble thread and thought to myself 'I bet people wish AJ was still champ if Seth wins it cos they want AJ vs Seth' :lol
- His usertitle under his name is too dark for my WF layout to read properly
- Kept getting ninja'ed upthread


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Seth, Dean and AJ will be curtain twitching at WM. Stuck in the midcard hopefully. 

They ain't the women, Brock or Taker. 

But at least they'll be on the main card, unlike the Peyton Royce.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*WALL

* Is here every other day

* Has a bigger crush on Seth than Ambrose Girl on Dean or me on Peyton :beckylol

* Regrets saying that Seth was handsome

Jesus so many ninjas

AMBROSE GIRL

* Celebrates new year before all of us

* Probably won't be too happy when she reads the RAW spoilers...if she does that

* Back to hee usual name

ZRC

* Being mean to eveeyone

* Especially to me :sadbecky

* Probably is going through withdrawal :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Wrong I'm here every day, to piss in your cornflakes. 

Got turtled. 

Nobody has a crush bigger than yours for the Aussie taco lips.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> - Is waiting for a new Charlotte and Becky hug so he can change his sig. :beckylol


- Knows me well :beckylol

- Is probably contemplating on getting a Lifetime Premium

- Would feel :Cocky if his current premium membership ends and his current GIF sig stays

EDIT

zrc

- Ninja'd me again

- Will have a new rankings thread after the Rumble

- Wants to see TamJax wreck the ring in the Rumble match


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ambrose Girl

- Should know I agree and I've been wanting to colour change my usertitle for ages now. :sadbecky I obviously didn't think it through properly when picking my colour. It even looks shitty on the default background.

- Knows AJ and Seth are being purposefully kept away at this point. I'm convinced it'll be AJ's last match in WWE.

- Should know we could get AJ and Seth facing off in the Rumble :mark: That'd be pretty cool, and the crowd would pop hard.

OH JESUS, I AIN'T DOING ALL YOU GUYS!

emerald-fire:

- Knows I'd be :Cocky if I cheat the system.

- Probably also knows I wouldn't be able to keep the same avi/sig combo forever. This current one is pretty good though. :cool2

- Probably wouldn't buy a Membership.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Isn't doing all of us...

* He only would do :anna... and :rollins >

* And his hot neighbour*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is ribbing me an awful lot today :sadbecky

- Should know he missed out :becky2

- Making this thread weird again. You can't blame me anymore. :lauren


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

AJ/Seth? Now that's a leak I could get behind. And would certainly "pop hard"









Or a handshake will do









For Ambrose girl


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Pops for Jax and Tamina. :lauren

- Yet criticises Seth. :Cocky

- Is on a ribbing spree today. Taking no prisoners.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I am at best apathetic to the divas of doom 2.0. Tamina killed any momentum Nia had built up over time. And Nia killed herself when she punched Becky.

Its easy to criticize Seth. He's been employed for 8 years and isn't even in sniffing distance of a world title. Hardly progression.


I don't rib anybody, I don't like any of you. :lmao especially Mord!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is grouchy today (everyday). :lauren

- Hates all of us.

-


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Went Rogue in the wrestling section. :fact

Has updated his signature. :benson

Also updated his profile picture. :benson1*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*WALL

* Knows that the lack of alcohol is affecting zrc :beckylol

* He does bury my favourite even when he is drunk, but burying the rest of you is surprising :monkey

* Of all the hot WWE women he could have picked to bang he choosed Becky :lauren

B

* Ninja'd me

* Probably already has plans for the new year

* Rousey fan :lauren*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*I'm getting close to being an ex fan of on particular fan. Now onto some serious shit. Sporting team Green. 

Is my Peyton to his Billy Kay. 

Wants The Iconic's to be the first ever Tag Team Champs in this era.*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Who's that then?

Iiconics? Champions? :lmao 

Will probably get turtled at some point.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_* Winter fan on this site.:lol

Has been into giving these people nothing but the lump of brute honest truth. :lmao 

Probably is still drinking. :lmao*_


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _* Winter fan on this site.
> 
> Has been into giving these people nothing but the lump of brute honest truth. :lmao
> 
> Probably is still drinking. :lmao*_


I'm intrigued who you're almost an ex fan of :lmao

I haven't had a drink since Christmas eve  its a Christmas miracle. 

Watched buffy the other day and thought of you homie.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Is a living breathing shade boxing machine on here. :fact

Hasn't had a sip of alcohol in days which is pretty good I guess. :benson

Recently watched Buffy the other day and thought about me. :tucky

PS: Ronda Rousey, Bayley and last Baron Corbin is who I was inclining on the ex fan of. :lmao*_


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The first few seasons of Buffy haven't aged well at all. 

Probably is a bit pissed about the reboot.

Quite like Charmed I won't be watching it. I'll just watch the original.

Surely you got off the Bayley bus the second she joined Raw? I mean she's not exactly lit the world on fire since that glorious day.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*B

* Probably owns the Buffy DVDs

* Is about to become an ex fan of Corbin, Bayley and Rousey

* Probably of the IIconics as well, but he isn't gonna say it because he likes me :sadbecky. I wouldn't blame him, how can you be a fan of someone who is never there and when they are they are treated like jokes :Vince2

ZRC

* Has as many nicknames for Peyton as I have pics of her

* Not a fan of some series getting rebooted

* Wishes that some of his favourite animated series get rebooted though*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm not sure the writing quality is there in TV anymore to do any reboot justice.


I don't have that many nicknames for Skippy the Jobber Wrestler 

Nostalgia seemed to like that one time I said Tepid Moist Peyton Royce.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_* @zrc ; 

Will not be watching the reboot of Buffy.

Same case with the Charmed shit which the new one was complete garbage and not the freaking same. 

Still has his Nintendo 64 like me. :Cocky 
@Mordecay ; 

Probably a worry about me leaving IIconics. :beckylol

It's true, I do like you just like you like me. Which is a basic fact. :fact

Posted a few Peyton pics a few days on this thread. Yeah...I checked. :no:

PS:
Just in case I get ninja'd. 

I own all of the Buffy DVD's since the mid 2000's. Own the separate dvd, box sets, comics, t shirt, chain and last cross. Will post pics once my camera gets fixed. 

No, I am not off the IIconics wagon. Loved Jessie McKay since she beat Britani Knight in Shimmer 2011. Also got into Cassidy KC in 2013.  

Yes, I hate the reboots too. They suck ass. Did you even seen the 90210 reboot and Melrose Place as well. Garbage that was not original. Would not wish a reboot on Pretty Little Liars, Riverdale, Gossip Girl and last Veronica Mars. Bayley costs me heel Banks, so fuck her. *_


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Shame they didn't sign the better Pink Lady, Madison Eagles. Unlike most these jobbers, you know of what I speak. 

I didn't watch the original 90210 so have nothing to go off of. Dawson's Creek level shit no doubt. 

They'll probably bring back One Tree Hill next or Xena.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*If they bring back One Tree Hill, I swear, I would cut my balls off. 

Knows what went down with Dawson Creek. 

Knows his shit. *_


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Always buries poor Billie










* Claims that she always is the Janetty of every duo she has been a part of

* Should know I was watching Xena during Christmas. My grandmother loved that show

B

* Has been a fan of the IIconics longer than me :monkey

* Was too obsessed with Paige to even mentioning them :lol

* Watches a lot of tv*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Was as obsessed with Paige as I was back in 2012-2015. :lmao 

Shocked that I have known and been a fan of the IIconics longer than him. :beckylol

Probably waiting for another merch for Peyton. :benson*_


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Madison eagles 2x shimmer champ.
Billie.. Yeah got nothing. 
Couldn't even win a feud with Nicole Matthews!

Knows Mord will be waiting a while for a Peyton match, and even longer for a win... When they in Australia again?

Would cut his balls off if One Tree Hill got rebooted. I'll start the petition now shall I? :lmao


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Well, he is not wrong about Billie not wining a feud even with Nicole Matthews on her side. :lol 

Probably was a fan of Hilary Barton. :aj3

Loves to mess with Mord. :lmao*_


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has :rollins in his favourites list, a man of good taste.

- Also has good taste in Women

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

On the plus side, at least all three are actually women. 

Doesn't post in here as much as he used to. That makes me a sad panda.

One day should break the fourth wall and shag his neighbour.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*
^^^
Ninja'd me :no:

Probably heard about The OC too. 

Wonder if he likes Orange Is The New Black. 

@The Fourth Wall ;

Knows the greatness of Benson, Mendes & Gellar. :tucky

Also a big time Seth Rollins fan and probably would love to meet him in person. :fact

Is family to me on here. *


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*WALL

* Posting a gif of Sarah Michelle Geller at her best :homer

* Calls B a man of good taste for liking :Cocky... :hmm

* Doesn't know if it is worth it to buy a lifetime premium since he is only here every other day :hmmm

ZRC

* Knows that the only chance the IIconics have of winning a match again is if there is another event in Australia :sadbecky

* Or if they start to bang a top star in the company

* Ribbing on poor Nostalgia despite not being here :lol 

B

* Apparently knows that Billie has always been a jobber

* Loves some :benson

* Ninja'ing me a lot today*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Should know that us Slayers and Vampires, plus hybrids lurk from the Shadows. 

Always honest with his favorites as well as I am with mine. 

Probably doesn't like Seth Rollins. :lol*_


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know I've never found Sarah Michelle Geller remotely attractive. She always came across like a bitch, and there's nothing attractive about that. 

Peyton is attractive in the I'll stick a sock in your mouth to shut you up kinda way. 

Should know if I hear Lorde one more time on GTA, you won't be the only one cutting his balls off.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*He has so much hatetred towards Sarah Michelle Gellar. :shrug

Also hates Lorde's song on GTA V/Online and I actually offed myself with the gun in the Turismo R after hearing Tennis Court. 

He also has some harsh shit to say about Hilary Barton's Peyton. :lmao*_


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Who the hell is Hilary Barton?

For the most part, most the Buffy cast didn't have much nice to say about her either.

Lorde and Backstreet Boys. Urgh... Makes me wish they had the feature of .making your own radio station. Picking your favourite songs from across the various others then choose a host.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Peyton Sawer from One Tree Hill who I have a huge dislike for character. 

Well, I guess there was a lot of bad blood behind the scenes with Sarah. 

Each time I would hear both Lorde and Backstreet Boys, I would just kill myself in the game in any car or bike. Fuck them. I hate them both. 

Wishes that we had a create our own radio station on GTA Online. *


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Still have my original PS1 and Dreamcast. 

Though it became obsolete when I could just play them all on the PS2. 

The load times of the old smackdown games are enough to stick a wasps nest up my arse.

I've never saw One Tree Hill, it used to be on T4 here. And going based off that, I knew I wasn't its target audience. What with me not being a 12 year old girl.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Also doesn't know who Hillary Barton is.

- Should know I just went on a repping spree, and you were one of the ones I repped. Although, I was too lazy to search of a Jax or Tamina gif. Payback for ribbing us. :side: 

- Never found Sarah Michelle Gellar attractive.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Also didn't know who Hilary Barton is and is a good thing in my honest opinion. 

Blessed with Sarah Michelle Gellar but should have known that Charisma is my number 1, Eliza is second and last is Sarah. :lol

Makes me want to be in the same car with Anna so I can listen to her sing.*_


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

And my three will always be Faith, Illyria and Anya. 

Bunnies, bunnies it must be BUNNIIIIEEESSSS!!!

What if they end up doing an Angel reboot too :lmao


Fourth Wall
Save your brain fucking for your neighbour. Just remember if she cries that's woman code for harder.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*I will gauge my eyes off after cutting my balls off if they have a Angel reboot too. 

Really loves Bunnies and I know who started that whole shit. 

Truth Bombs galore.*_


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

zrc:

*- Why is it everyone writing more than 3 things about the above poster?
- Fans of one another
- Likes bunnies
- Likes kittens
- And puppies*

BTheVampireSlayer:

*- Is a vampire killer
- He has a Belmont blood in him somewhere
- Likes Buffy
- And also Asuka*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Knows that Sid is the MAN!!! :mark

Sid Fan and probably marked hard when he took the title from HBK. :benson 

Loves to type in blue on here.*_


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is posting a lot in this thread today

May want to be one of the regulars here :hmm:

Pokemon fan


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Slayer has become more regular than you recently Nostalgia. 

What's up?

Mentions of ladies packing. But is completely straight.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Thinks I've actually got a chance with my Neighbour.

- Or wants me to embarrass myself by trying to get with someone way out of my league. :hmm

- Misses me posting more frequently, but hates me at the same time. May have a split personality.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_* @Nostalgia ; 

Surprised that I am in this thread today. 

Has something about that profile picture that makes a mysterious figure so intriguing. 

Is a regular poster on here. :lol
@zrc ; 

My homie be spilling the tea. 

Probably played himself some Medieval back in the day. 

Probably misses Vice City. 
@The Fourth Wall ; 

Is a regular on this thread. 

Probably happy that Anna Kendrick out lasted the whole cast of Twilight on the screens. :benson 

Retired from the WWE Section. :sasha3

PS: I really you all for the three straight ninja's. :no:*_


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fourth

Hate you all so much, you got my votes in the Forum Awards :lmao

Grab the butter and knock the neighbours door. 

Operation slip n slide.


Slayer
I still play vice city on the XBox cause of the custom radio stations with the songs from your hard drive. Helps I mostly listen to 80s.

Is always great fun running over prostitutes singing to you spin me round. 

Didn't play medieval but I always frequented Ages of Empires and Theme Hospital. 

You turtled me, but we're cool.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm not completely straight and I'm honest about that :shrug 

Is correct about Buffy recently but I define a regular in here as someone within the top 10 posters of this thread, which Buffy isn't

Wants Fourth Wall and his neighbour to have passionate sex


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*I pop in whenever it is not expected. :lol Don't worry, it's only for the short run. :lmao 

Is a AC/DC fan. 

Also has one charming profile picture.*_


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Just imagine: Psycho Sid vs. Brock Lesnar
- Psycho Sid vs. Roman Reigns
- Yup, you said it... Sid is the MAN!!!*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm sure Sid could attempt to kill him with a squeegee. 

What with him only having half the brain Brock does. 

His maths was as strong as Scott Steiners.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** We all know what Steiner would say if he ever meets Nia

*









(I actually think Nia has a pretty face, but I am not on my computer to edit the gif :shrug)

* Wants to stick a sock in Peyton's mouth :lauren*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

And a bag over her head.

Rope round her wrists.

And a 200lb breeze block shackled to her ankles.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wants to torture poor Peyton :sadbecky

* Or doing some BDSM stuff to her, not sure

* He would cut his balls off if he hears Lorde in GTA one more time*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Just posted in the Smackdown houseshow results thread

Should know I laughed when I read this:



> The IIconics were the special guest ring announcers and got some heat for running their mouths during the entrances. They later tried to interfere and accidentally got Speared off the apron by Sonya












#MakeThemTagTeamChamps


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** With Vince apparently high on Mandy there is a fair chance that they will become women tag champions, but not necessarily the first ones

* That until they drop the titles, do the break up angle and Mandy becomes a star while Sonya goes back to be a jobber or to catering

* And least is better than doing ring announcing and never even being close to win the titles despite being more popular :sadbecky*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I only clicked on that thread because you posted in it and I guessed you would be complaining about The IIconics

Knows I don't click on many threads in the WWE section 

Should know I tweeted DJ earlier but I don't think she'll reply :side:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Jobber argument incoming :eyeroll

- Doesn't think Becky is one of the hottest women in WWE.










- Will make an angry post if Sonya & Mandy are the first ever Women's Tag Team champs. :cool2

Nostalgia:

- Ninja'd me because I spent too long looking for a Becky pic. I got carried away. :side:

- Thinks I'd be too shy to talk to him over voice chat.

- Would like to see Mandy & Sonya as Tag Champs. :cool2


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Must be so nice being deluded enough to think those two teams are going anywhere near those belts. Seeing as they're behind Boss n Hug, Tamjax, Alexa and Mickie, Riott Squad, probably returning Bella's and Trish Lita. 

Yeah your girls don't stand even a small chance. 

Evening 4th Wall. How's the neighbours?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Took the time to find a great Becky pic 

Knows Mordy thinks Peyton is a goddess and no other woman matters to him

Hasn't got completely sick of hearing about certain topics yet :cool2


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A good bro, though he doesn't post as much in here these days.

Probably been tweeting DJ some more.

Got turtled.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*WALL

* Peyton and Billie are bigger jobbers so no reason to argue :sadbecky

* I never said Becky isn't attractive, but there are easily at least 10 women hotter than her in WWE imo :shrug

* Using the Nostalgia smilie :cool2. Should know that this will be mine every time I talk about the IIconics booking :Vince2

Ninja time again :eyeroll

NOSTALGIA

* I think Peyton is the hottest by far, but there a lot of women in WWE I find hot af: Mandy, Liv, Carmella, Cathy, Charly, etc

* Named this :cool2 the Nostalgia smilie

* Gonna start a campaign for Mandy and Sonya to become women tag champions

ZRC

* Turtled me

* Probably finds weird that the Phantom hasn't been around all that much

* That happens when you have a gf... and a life*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Admits IIconics are jobbers
Becky wouldn't make his top 10
Should know that when you write "Vince is high" you shouldn't write any further


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has finally admitted it :lol

Should name those 10 women :hmm:

I don't think Becky is the hottest either but I don't think there are 10 better than her :shrug




Doesn't believe when Vince is high on someone

Or maybe just doesn't believe dirtsheet reports on anything

Cares very little about anything WWE related


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Besides Peyton: Cathy, Charly, Renee, Liv, Billie, Carmella, Kairi, Mandy, Sasha, Alexa, Candice, Dakota, Paige, Lana, all of them are hotter than Becky imo

* Happy that I admitted that The IIconics are bigger jobbers

* The moment they lost in back to back singles squash matches against Lana was the last straw*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't find Phantom being MIA weird. Because like him I don't spend all day staring at wrestlers Instagram, hoping that she throws me a bone.

If Paige ends up like her mother, she's gonna be one ugly bitch in a few years time. 

Even worse if she goes her fathers way.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Spends all day ribbing us instead. :Cocky

- Should know my neighbours have been quiet for days. I'm convinced they've broken up. Is it time for me to swoop in as the hero? :hmm

- Knows I'm too scared to leave my house, so that's never happening. :beckylol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

If I spent all day on here I wouldn't be able to buy games. :lmao

Really wish Marvel would reboot X-Men Legends. Having a blast playing the old one. Doesn't seem 15 years old. 

Fuck now i feel old


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Unless you sign on at the Job Centre. :beckylol

- Enjoys his retro games.

- Probably wishes games could go back to being simple & complete on Launch. Not locked behind countless DLC's, and special 'editions'.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

May or may not renew his premium membership :hmm:

Will miss his gif avatars if he doesn't


Claimed he knew nothing about transgenders until he started talking to me :beckylol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Plays games that came out after 1997. :bunk

- Knows that people have been talking about me...

- Should know that this is pure beauty:










:banderas


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wants to be wrapped and locked by Asuka

Just when the girlfriend is not around 

Got a new avatar. Hi Phantom. :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that the Phantom changes avis almost as much as I talk about the aussie jobber

* Should know that I also like old games

* FIFA 98, Age of Empires II and Diablo II are my favourite games of all time*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I was being sarcastic. I always rib on Phantom for how much he changes his avatar. 



Mordecay said:


> *
> * The moment they lost in back to back singles squash matches against Lana was the last straw*


:maisielol2


Shouldn't care so much about house show results though 


Knows Lana is pretty. I've mostly forgot about her because she's irrelevant now and her character is lame. when she first managed Rusev, had her ''Russian'' character and wore those suits she was the hottest woman in the company.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Laughing at my misery :sadbecky

* I actually not a big fan of Lana's current looks, I think she tries too hard to be hot, but even with that I do find her hotter than Becky :shrug

* Has Becky in his top 5 :bunk

This totally should be a smilie :lmao








*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> ** Should know that the Phantom changes avis almost as much as I talk about the aussie jobber
> 
> * Should know that I also like old games
> 
> * FIFA 98, *Age of Empires II[/b] and Diablo II are my favourite games of all time[/B]


Playing the HD version atm
I prefer older games or retro style over the AAA money leeches of today
So we are in agreement


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** There is a HD version???? :wtf

* Nothing will top FIFA 98, I played it on my PC for hours, so simple yet so awesome, new football games have way too many options, most of them unnecesary

* The intro with Blur's Song 2 :banderas*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Virus:

- Prefers older games.

- Ditto.

- Nothing beats Donkey Kong.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Hates perfection.

-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> ** There is a HD version???? :wtf
> 
> *


Of Age of Empires II, yes

Also likes old games
Should check out the games section at Wal-Mart
The retro stuff there is unreal


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I thought you were talking about FIFA :lol

* I do have the HD version of AOE II

* Now with games that you and your opponent can have up to 500 units :done*


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Has over 10k posts

Loves Peyton Royce

*Always types in green*


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Thinks Bryan is either a goat or the GOAT.

Named after *Pulp Fiction*, I think.

Likes Becky.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Casual poster of the board
Though Get Out was ok
Is a mystery.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Evolution is a mystery

* Has been playing AOE II

* Probably hated AOE III*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> ** Evolution is a mystery
> 
> * Has been playing AOE II
> 
> * Probably hated AOE III*


I didn't hate 3. 
Though it has been a while since I played it
Will wait until its on sale on Steam before I play again though


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Thinks I'm a mystery for some reason.

Is very excited for *Captain Marvel*.

Enjoys RTS games.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Vox Machina said:


> Thinks I'm a mystery for some reason.
> 
> Is very excited for *Captain Marvel*.
> 
> Enjoys RTS games.


Oh no, I don't give a shit for Captain Marvel
I ain't wasting my time on that
RTS games are fun as hell.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Finds Nina Dobrev hotter than Victoria Justice.
- Maybe I should start repping him Dobrev instead. :hmm
- Finds me weird


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that us regulars are weird

* Big video games fan

* Prefers to play on console than on PC :lauren*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm not weird and neither is my recent post in the random picture thread

Apparently likes to play games on PC 

I'm surprised your PC can even run games considering your collection of 546,321 stored Peyton photos, another 4329 Peyton videos/gifs and your massive collection of Eastern European porn. :hmm:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks he is not weird :beckylol

* Apparently keeps forgetting that my Peyton obsession is online, I barely have any Peyton stuff on my computer/laptop/tablet :eyeroll

* However, I did use to have a large collection of adult films on my computer, but I removed 95% of it from my computer*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm not surprised by that last statement :eyeroll


Almost never posts in other threads in this section



Seems to love this one a lot and talking to awesome members like me :cool2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't know who that ugly chick is. 

Spent most the day MIA. 

Didn't end up in the UK.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Doesn't know the delightful Kate Micucci.

Waiting for Ricochet in 2K19.

Posts a lot here.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is pleasing Phantom a lot right now by mentioning Kate Micucci.

- Should know the Phantom loves the gifs.










- Should bring back glorious Brie.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Vox:

- Thinks Kate Micucci is delightful. roud

- Is now my favorite. 

- Should know that I will post my review tomorrow. :anna

Anna:

- Ninja'd me.

- Posted a Kate gif. :mark

- Loves that COD.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Loves that Kate.

- We are making his Saturday in this thread right now










- Knows Kate Micucci is pretty damn cute.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- This thread is the best thread on this site.

- Is on #TeamKate. :mark

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*WALL

* Enabling Phantom's obsession :lauren

* Criticizes mine :sadbecky

* About to go to sleep in an hour or so

PHANTOM

* Probably mad at zrc for calling Kate ugly

* She does have an unconventional look :shrug

* Changes favourites on here as much as he changes avis :lauren*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- #TeamKate










- #TeamAnna 

:anna

- #TeamThisThread










Mordy:

- Interrupting our circle jerk. :sadbecky

- Knows my sleeping schedule, and what days I'm logged in. Slightly creeped out. Are you in love with me Mordy?

- Should know I don't swing that way I'm afraid.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- #TeamAubrey










- #TeamUs










- #BreakfastClub


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Claims that he doesn't swing that way, yet his crush is :rollins :lmao. Maybe he doesn't swing that way, he is just slightly inclined :lol

* I am not into you Wall, sorry to break it to you, my obsession is only to one person. You should know that when you spend as much time as I do here one tends to notice some patterns, I also know that Nostalgia goes to sleep 2 or 3 hours before you and that zrc and Phantom are usually the last ones to post before I go to sleep

* And you've said several times that you go to sleep around 1am your time, which is 8pm here, so in about half an hour

PHANTOM

* #TeamName3Things

* #TeamKairi

* #TeamNotTheOtherTwo*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was phantom'd. 

- Turned heel on me. :sadbecky

- I still like him... :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Not in to me. :sadbecky

- Bruised my ego...well, I wish I had an ego and didn't hate myself. :lauren

- Should know I posted in the WWE sections a couple of times, must be feeling fruity and dangerous tonight. That's me on vacation from those sections for another few months. :lmao I don't even know what's happening in WWE, but it's most likely shite.

Phantom:

- Knows Mordy is keeping tabs on us. Should we be worried?

- #TeamUs










- Likes the people that turn Heel on him. Very forgiving guy (gal).


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** It is shit, there hasn't been any IIconics during the whole month of December :fuckthis

* Doesn't have an ego... or self esteem. Like most people here :aryep

* Probably has seen that Anna and Blake kissing gif he posted the othe day several times :book*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Goodbye forever.

- I'll be back with more Kate. :anna :dance

- One for the road...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I'm off too. I'm sleepy, and that film I watched earlier was so intense and mentally exhausting. :lol Great film though. Called Searching if you haven't seen it, would recommend.

- Knows we are leaving poor Mordy on his own:






- Knows he has his Peyton pics to keep him company, he'll be alright.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Good night my friend, see you Monday before the new year

* I'll be busy checking on SD spoilers to see if my favourite returns to tv after a month :fingerscrossed. Hopes aren't high though :sadbecky

* Not many new pics of Peyton to keep me company, although, given that she has only been doing announcing this week, Peyton has been wearing leggings and skinny jeans this week, the only positive of a very likely shitty week for her career :homer*


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

•Hates Alianza Lima with all his guts.

•Which means he either support Universitario and/or Sporting Crystal. :hmm:

•It’s part of the new generation of regulars of this thread.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A new generation? Feels like Mord has been here since the Jurassic period. Hopefully he ends up like the t-rex and becomes extinct soon. 

Only has little over a thousand posts count.

Guess you spent the majority of time in this section.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Posted one thing

* Why are you awake at 4am brother zrc?

* Should know that I am drinking again, another reunion in my house for New Years with my high school friends*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm awake so I can get everything clean and tidy. 

Won't have time tomorrow cause of the new year party round Rachel's. 

I won't be drinking xD


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that alcohol depresses me more about the situation of the IIconics :sadbecky

* Literally the only women who won't be at the show next week :Vince2

* Saving himself for New Year's probably*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Even thinks about them when he's drunk. I gotta take you back to the store for being faulty. :lmao

Called me Brother zrc instead of Stryker. 

I'll drink tomorrow but then its Dry January for me.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Dude, I am drunk, I want to sleep

* The reunion is on my house, so I can't sleeop until everyone is gone

* That, unless I want to get robbed*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wants to sleep.

- Can't sleep.

- Peyton.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Posted above

- It was a lazy post

- Just like this one


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wants to see something groovy?

- Okay.

-










So good. kada


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- That's not groovy

- Not canon 

- Doesn't count


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Totally groovy.

- Totally counts.

- Totally :asuka.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Its a house show :lmao 

Kabooom!!!









Splash is currently on TV. Good old Daryl Hannah.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Let me have that, dammit! Let me have that!

- I'm not getting the real deal any time soon! 

- Splash is cute.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

No you may not have it. :lmao

Didn't end up watching Splash, watched The Witches instead.

Needs to post more Aubrey.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

zrc said:


> A new generation? Feels like Mord has been here since the Jurassic period. Hopefully he ends up like the t-rex and becomes extinct soon.


:lmao 

Morning zrc

Should know I'll be drinking on New Years. Got to drink away this awful year.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is fast becoming a fan of The Man :becky2

- Likes Bella Hadid

- Likes traveling and photography


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Good morning brother Emerald

* Probaly didn't just got mugged last night and lost a tablet :sadbecky

* It sucks :Vince2*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I feel sad for you, man

- But at least you got out safe

- Take care


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I feel for Mordy. I'm so glad I live in a really safe area where this just doesn't happen. 

May have read the spoilers for the new year episodes 

Should know I still need to vote in the end of year awards :lmao


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hope you're OK Mord. Bet you won't be doing that again though. Lesson learned!

Needs to go vote in the year end awards. 

Any DJ news.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thanks guys, if anyone has an extra tablet that you don't use, no matter if it is old, that you can send to Peru, well, it will be welcomed :grin2:

* I live in a pretty safe are as well, that's why I went out with the tablet on my pocket, but I guess it was destiny :sadbecky

* In the long road to 15k posts*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nope, but she did post this pic :hmm:













Should know the highlight of this boring Sunday will be getting a Subway later :bored 


Should know like your voting threads I feel I can't answer all the categories :lmao



Mordy: 

Ninja'd me

It will be another 5 years or so for me to past 10,000 posts with how little I post outside this section

Should know I've never owned a tablet


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Nope, but she did post this pic :hmm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't vote in all the categories either. Just the ones I could give you guys nods for.

Its difficult for me in some as I don't actually known who's a premium member, a staff member because they don't appear on the app. 

Posted a pic.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Won't be drinking on New Years Eve. 

Will be going over to a gathering. 

Wants Mord to go instinct..oh sorry, not my term nor my word. How about in ashes . Yeah, that is it. Ashes. *


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nah I'll be drinking tomorrow like a goldfish. 

Dry January is exactly that... January. It'll still be December 31st xD

Rachel always throws the best house parties. Mostly cause her place is massive, her parents will have the kids and she has a huge trampoline :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** His not drinking lasted about a week

* Make a toast for my tablet that got robbed :Vince2

* Is gonna celebrate New Year's at a house of a woman named Rachel*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I can go straight back to not drinking after tomorrow. 

We always drink at new year.

I think I'm the only person invited that hasn't had sex with her. :lmao

No doubt your tablet was littered with pictures of Peyton. The thief is viewing them all now thinking what the actual fuck.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is going to party with Rachel!!! :mark






- Should know that the Phantom feels for Mordy. 

I'm sorry, Mordy.

- Knows that the Phantom did not go to the UK for Christmas. I did go to the Wizarding World of Harry Potter tho. Same thing.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Harry Potter is garbage. So you fit right in.

Elvira has fallen out with you. She says she saw you knocking on somebody else's crypt. 

I told her it was your girlfriend so she tries to seduce me. Told her not enough rohypnol would make her male.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Just called me garbage.

- Should know that I'm not a huge Harry Potter fan, but someone close to me is. I mostly spent my time in the Simpsons section of the park.

- Seriously, he just called me garbage.

No longer fwiends. :sadbecky


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Question: how do you mention someone again?
- If you tell me, I will gift you with awesome music forever 
- Loves superheroes*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Its mention with []with and equal sign after the word. in between the bracket and the equal sign, type a 6 digit number, then /mention in between []
Hope that helps
Is satantic


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nevermind.

- Ninja'd me.

- Clea is great.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

virus21

*- @virus21
- This is me trying on your name.
- Something like this?*

PhantomoftheRing:

*- Trying the mention on you name @PhantomoftheRing
- Is a Mansion now
- Cool dude got ninja'd*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*VIRUS

* Should know that writing here on a shitty phone will be a chore

* Titans fan

* AOE aficionado

PHANTOM

* Feels sorry for me

* I feel sorry for myself as well :sadbecky

* My table also broke :fuckthis

SATANIC

* Ninja

* Ninja'd

* Trying to mention people*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sant⛧nic Metal Music;76616690 said:


> *- @virus
> - This is me trying on your name.
> - Something like this?*


Yes. 
Though it needs the 21 for me to be notified 
But that works

Moredcay:
Got ninja'd
Doesnt know yet
Peyton something


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Or you can just do @theirname followed by an ; that always works for me.

Got turtled.

10% chances he's roman king.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Virus:

- Should know that Evil's mention was a success! :mark :dance :woo

- Fellow Phantom Girl fan. :anna

- Shops at Wal-Mart.

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Remember when he called me garbage? :sadbecky

- Did not call Magik garbage. :yay

PREDICTION: zrc will call Magik garbage.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I can't call an X-Man garbage... Unless its that kid with the three faces or wolverine... Or doop.

Got turtled.

Why am I playing Lego Marvel? Oh yeah, because there's no other option for a Marvel group game. Fuck you Disney!


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Names 1 thing*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Incorrect.

Sid vs Brock would be garbage.

Who the hell are Moonsorrow?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Moonsorrow is my 2nd favorite band ever
- Their songs are extremely long though
- 



 check this out, that's one of their fewer "shortest" songs which clocks at 6 minutes

Note: None of their songs are in English... all of their lyrics are in Finnish but who the fuck cares? The music is just magical*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll give them a listen. I've never heard of them before. 

Likes his metal. 

Noticed Black Sabbath. Ah Ozzy, one of the few crazy bastards from this neck of the woods.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wouldn't call an X-Men garbage, unless it is Wolverine or Doop

* Used to call me Doop

* Which means he thinks I am garbage :sadbecky*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Its why I mentioned doop :lmao

How you feeling now?

Should never go out with tablets in pockets again.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Still sad, I miss my tablet and I don't have money to replace it any time soon

* Also, Looking at the damage my friends did at the reunion we had, apparently they broke a jar and my table

* Probably won't do a reunion ever again*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

My old friends stopped talking to me when I banned them from the house.

I drew the line at some having sex in my bed whilst I slept next to them, ripping the door off my washing machine and generally ransacking the place. 

I hope you cheer up soon.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Very nice
- Wonder if he liked Moonsorrow
- Wonder if he likes extreme vocals*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Recommending some metal.

- Into psych rock?

- Remembers the Coop. :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wants everyone to know that normal-ish Clea with non-white hair and no purple is NOT groovy.

- Seriously, look at this jive:










- Phantom is worried that the MCU is going to portray Clea like that. :no


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Talks to himself

Should know I've never done that

But I've always wanted to compliment myself :hmm:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

- Great taste in music

- Excellent taste in women

- Lovely guy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Stole my bit.

- My lawyer will have a few words for him.

- Lovely guy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has a lawyer

* Probably bored

* Maybe watching some series/movie atm*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loves Kate Micucci.

- Hates Peyton Royce.

- Good man. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Only person who goes to the Peyton thread and doesn't end up drooling

* Knows my favourites keep hitting rock bottom and get humilliated more each passing day :sadbecky

* Fucking kangaroos :fuckthis:Vince2*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Eh.

- Almost every wrestler does something goofy at some point.

- Here's Kairi as a banana:


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Loves to hide under the ring
- Killed Hornswoggle once or twice
- Loves banana people (minions!!)*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Kairi as a banana you say? Well here's a banana not to mess with. 









I did listen to Moonsorrow, I don't hate them. I just think that type of music has passed me by now to be honest. My going to metal club days ended around 2009. But Moonsorrow have that epic anime battle realness going on. 

Happy new year Metal man.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Good morning brother zrc, hopefully your day nis better than mine, mine absolutely sucked

* Not only the stuff with the tablet, but also there were a lot of stuff broken in my house when I was cleaning after the party. And I have been in pain all day, my leg is killing me :sadbecky

* And well, my favourite sure looks like a future champion :fuckthis








*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Told you she was Skippy. 

Hope your leg gets better soon. 

Sounds like you had a shitty few days, I've been there myself. It sucks. But its a learning experience.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** My brother literally has told me the same: It will be a learning experience

* I am questioning if I should drink again

* Good night brother Stryker and thanks for the advice*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You'll drink again. 

So will I :lmao 

Goodnight Doop.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Happy New Year, you deliciously daffy drunk!

- This may be the last time I can call you a drunk. :woo

- Aubrey Plaza and Kate Micucci pics when I get home... one for you, one for me.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Happy New Year you deliciously ghoulish poster.

We both know I'll be drunk again :lmao

Yay Aubrey.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- KATE AND AUBREY!!! :mark










(I think Kate is adorable.)

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably will also make a toast for the New Year

* Most likely won't be getting drunk

* Currently sleeping*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Good Morning Mortals. 

Let's get it going now. 

Let's see here he just recently posted a cute picture of The IIconics. 

Also supports Kenny Omega. :tucky 

Probably wishes that Adam Cole was NXT Champion already. *_


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Last person to rep me

Repped me CM Punk :hmm: 

Gave compliments to my avatar the other day :cool2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows where my sig comes from
Doesn't appreciate CM Punk rep :beckylol
Loves it when people compliment DJ :cool2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I was a big CM Punk fan but I haven't been repped Punk in like 5 years so it was interesting :lol 

Enjoyed his time away from WF over the Christmas period

Should know TFW missed you


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*
^^
Ninja'd me for the fourth time on this thread. :no:

Appreciated the CM Punk rep. :shrug

Still has the most original username on here. 



@CJ ; 
Is part of the Lass kickers around these woods. :becky

This sites biggest Leanna Decker supporter. :benson

Appreciates the talent that is Santana Garrett. :benson1*_


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Got ninja'd

* Probably will get drunk for the New Year's

* Couldn't be bothered to go the last SD house show of the Year, so he missed the IIconics as kangaroos fpalm*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Is still bitter about what happened with the IIconcis. :lol

Dislikes Becky Lynch in which I fully accepted. :lmao

Probably will be even more depressed after Royal Rumble. :chlol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know Mordy has blind hate for Becky :shrug 

At least I can appreciate her good points and admit that she's improved as a performer 

Probably looking forward to the Royal Rumble


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** How many times do I have to say it? I don't hate Becky, I hate the notion that she is perfect and that everyone who doesn't think that way is wrong

* Well, and some of her fans are annoying af, even more so than I am with Peyton, but at least I admit that she has a lot of deffects :shrug

* Claims that he watches porn but doesn't use Pornhub :hmm*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*One of the only Peyton fans that are respectful. 

Supports a great man in Ishii. :tucky 

Probably can't wait for Wrestling Kingdom. *_


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Likes the Stone Pupper roud

* Should know that it is Wrestle Kingdom, not Wrestling Kingdom. You shouldn't be ashamed since it took me years to notice that too :lol

* Apparently knows Peyton fans that are disrespectful... which means that there are other Peyton fans out there :yay*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know Pornhub is overrated as hell and there are many different sites you can use instead :shrug

Should know Becky fans are not as annoying as Bryan fans 

Probably won't be doing much for New Years Eve


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*
^^
Fifth time that you have ninja'd me. :no: :no:

Getting close to a decade of being on here in 3 years. 

Has some great taste in music. 

@Mordecay ; 
With this supposed shake up, probably hopes but it will be a big one that the IIconics becomes the first ever tag champs in this era. 

Probably would like Sane to be Champion again. 

Still has a sexy signature. :lol

PS: They are heavily annoying Peyton fans on twitter and facebook, worst than the AJ Lee ones from 2013-2015.*_


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Knows that Bryan is overrated, however I do find him more interesting since his return than when he was the most popular wrestler on the roster 4-5 years ago

* Is right, I won't be doing much for New Year's, still in a down mood after what happened on Saturday :sadbecky

* Also right about Pornhub, I do use other sites as well, the 3-4 times a month I watch porn these days

B

* I probably am one of those annoying Peyton fans on Twitter :lmao, I basically act very similar to how I act here: Pessimistic and sarcastic about how she is treated like a comedy jobber.

* They lost in back to back singles matches against Lana and they were doing guest ring announcing dressed as fucking kangaroos, they are not gonna be nowhere near those women tag titles :fuckthis

* Is a ninja who gets ninja'd :hmm*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wished me an IIconic 2019

Knows we get on well despite how much we rib each other :cool2 

Hates to see The IIconics dressed as kangaroos :lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Currently offline Online again :cool2
Claims he won't be drunk dm'ing DJ later :bullshit
Helped kill the A-Z thread :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Dressed as kangaroos=Jobbers for life

* New Day dress up and do ridiculous stuff but at least they win matches

* We are like an unconventional family here, we rib on each other and make fun of each other most of the time, but we do get along :aryep

CJ GOAT

* Always sending the best reps

* Probably loved the latest SHIV thread on the celebrity section

* Most likely got a rep from him as well :grin2:*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Got Phantom'd :cool2
Wished me an IIconic New Year :becky2
Hurt his leg :hmm: May or may not have gotten kneecapped :hmm:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows when I'm online or not. What is the point of invisible mode. :side:



Wants me and DJ to get together in 2019 :lauren 


Should know that won't happen


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Doesn't rate his chances with DJ :sadbecky
Knows Leanna looked hot af in that black dress :sodone
Knows everyone can see invisible members :cool2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know we live far away :sadbecky 


Should know I don't want to visit Leeds anyway. Horrible city. :lmao 



Though I don't know if she lives there now but she was going to uni there. :hmm: I can't 100% confirm this.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Happy New Year, cats! :woo

- Not a fan of Mickie James. :sadbecky

- Into the Wild is his favorite flick.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably won't visit Leeds on his next UK trip 

Loves to stick to London 

Should visit Norwich :cool2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Stalking the fuck outta DJ :woah
Has just been called a cat :WTF2
Doesn't want to visit Leeds cause he thinks it's a shithole, but wants a tour of Belfast :confused


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- Norwich? 

I'll consider it. :anna

- Is invisible... but we know he's there.










- Does not have a foot fetish.

CJ:

- Ninja'd me.

- Does not approve of my dated American slang.

- Still a groovy cat. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is incorrect, I just read something once. I forget now. :side: 


Should know you suggested I visit Belfast :shrug 


Probably would be a better experience than visiting any city in Scotland though :hmm:




Phantom: 

Should know I was born there

Should know Norwich has a beautiful cathedral

Should know it's a small and very safe city and not the overcrowded tourist dump that London is.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Wouldn't be sad to see Scotland leave the UK
Would miss Norn Iron though :cool2
Got Phantom'd by Phantom



Nostalgia said:


> Should know you suggested I visit Belfast :shrug


Did I? That doesn't sound like me :hmm:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Digs Assassin's Creed.

- Loves Black Flag for its piratical elements.

- Must love...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Magik sig

* Magik avi

* Would stalk Magik if she was real*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows it would've been a better game if they had dropped all the assassins crap & just focused on making a pirate game :goaway
My favourite Kairi fan :thumbsup
Had a good CLEAmas

Mordy

Wishing everyone an IIconic 2019
Hopes Peyton fares better in 2019
Enjoys his banter with Nostalgia :cool2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is posting again. :cool2

- Should know he was missed, I hope you enjoyed your Christmas and Boxing Day CJ. You getting drunk tonight? I might get a little tipsy and play some COD. :beckylol

- Knows even though it's a new year. It'll still be same shit WWE. :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Anna's back. :mark

- Happy New Year! :anna

- Hope it's a groovy one.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Hi Aubrey. :asuka

- Should know I'm trying to get excited over the New Year, but I'm pretty :lauren January is boring until the Rumble.

- Here's an early New Years kiss


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that January is awesome.

- Best month of the year.

- The month I willed myself into existence. :anna


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Dropping Birthday hints
Knows August > January :hb
Wants a Kairi game











The Fourth Wall said:


> - Should know he was missed, I hope you enjoyed your Christmas and Boxing Day CJ. You getting drunk tonight?


Never been drunk in my life, despite the efforts of some of my Polish friends :beckylol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Best month is actually October.

- Halloween month.

- Bela Lugosi, "Weird Al" Yankovic, Anna, and Jessica Harper were born in that month. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I have only 45 minutes left to get to the shop and get my drink otherwise I'm not drinking tonight

Knows October is a good month. I much prefer it to November even know I have my birthday in November. 


Knows he will be getting birthday wishes from me in January. :cool2




CJ said:


> Never been drunk in my life, despite the efforts of some of my Polish friends :beckylol


Lightweight :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* I was born in December, so December definitely isn't the best month

* I would say November because Peyton was born on the 10th, but Nostalgia also was born in November, so that kinda rules it out :grin2:

* Apparently his birthday is in January, so as zrc's if I remember correctly

NOSTALGIA

* October also sucks, that's the month TFW was born :beckylol

* Hates his birthday

* Hates almost every joyous occasion it seems (his birthday, Christmas, New Year)*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I'm a lightweight too. :sadbecky

- Might be drinking tonight? 










- Will be happy to see 2018 come to an end as it has been a shit year for him. Here's hoping 2019 is better.










Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Got mugged :sadbecky I hope you're okay Mordy.

- Would call November the best month just because of Peyton :lauren Seth was born in May so we all know that's untrue. :Cocky

Man I'm just asking for the gay jokes now.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know zrc's birthday is March

Should know all the pretty people were born in November :cool2

Last person to rep me




I will be as long as I get to the shop in time :lol

Got ninja'd because he was looking for gifs

Knows I don't stalk DJ like a certain guy from Northern Ireland seems to believe


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Admits that Peyton is pretty and the most beautful woman in the world :grin2:

* Probably is gonna use this :lauren or this :side: when he reads the first line of this post

* Thinks DJ is the most beautful woman in the UK
*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Doesn't stalk DJ. :side:

- Knows I spend too long looking for gifs to clutter up my post with.

- Just called me not pretty. :sadbecky

Mordy:

- Stalks Peyton.

- Happily admits it.

- Says October sucks because I was born then, gee thanks. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has a shrine of Seth :hmm

* His phone wallpaper are probably the Seth leaks :lmao

* His gimmick on the forum seems to be Seth's gay fan :beckylol*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW

- Will find out soon if his GIF sig is going to disappear

- Would love it if Seth and Becky win their respective Runbles

- Likes The Dark Knight trilogy

EDIT

- Ninja

- Ribbing TFW

- Tennis lover


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mordy is getting worse than zrc for ribbing. :side:

emerald:

- Knows Mordy is being a meanie today.

- Doesn't act gay and bring all of this ribbing on to himself like myself. :lauren

- Should know I'll have the last laugh when Seth wins the Rumble, and Peyton is still jobbing. :sip


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

May want me to deal with Mordy :ban
Hoping he becomes Mr Anna Kendrick in 2019 :fingerscrossed
Knows Christmas is over so time for a sig/avi change



Nostalgia said:


> Knows I don't stalk DJ like a certain guy from Northern Ireland seems to believe


Sure you don't :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Apparently wants to ban me :sadbecky

* Yet he never tried to ban zrc for ribbing me every day :hmm

* Not that I would want that, zrc is a good brother*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Doesn't believe Nostalgia










- Won't be getting drunk tonight like most people.










- Has never been drunk before. :O

Mordy:

- Is about to get banned by CJ :beckylol

- Still calls zrc a brother, despite him publicly disowning all of us. :sadbecky

- Knows I'll be a sad puppy if I lose my animated avi/sig, and have to revert back to still images. Happy New Year to me. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should buy a lifetime premium instead of buying more games, it's probably cheaper as well :shrug

* Makes fun of Peyton jobber status :sadbecky

* She was a fucking kangaroo yesterday, she ain't never leaving Jobberville :Vince2*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Won't be getting over that kangaroo embarrassment anytime soon :sadbecky
Knows I'm one of the few people in here that doesn't knock Peyton (well not too much :beckylol)
May be making more rankings threads in 2019 :hmm


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I've started on my first drink

Should know I asked the woman in the shop: ''you don't need to ask me for ID do you?'' she was like: ''I guess not''. I told her I was 26 and she said: ''you don't look a day over 18'' :lmao

Should know I won't be sending DJ DM's tonight and after several drinks I could act weird and I don't want to get myself blocked :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Won't send DMs to DJ while he is drunk

* Is afraid he may write something like "Hey babe, let's see who is bigger" and send an inappropiate pic :lmao

* Apparently looks young af. In my case is funny, whenever I go to a store they call me "Young man" if I don't have my beard, but if I do they call me Mister :lol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks I'm really interested in seeing her body :nah

New Years Eve might as well be ''rib Nostalgia day'' :side:

Should know I'm nearly finished on my second drink now


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Won't be sending anything embarrassing to DJ; well not tonight anyway :beckylol
Will probably be passed out by midnight :beckylol
Uses :nah instead of :nah2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* I was ribbing TFW today more than I was ribbing you :shrug. Tbf, he was asking for it, he even said it himself

* Almost every other day is indeed "Rib Nostalgia day"

* Unlike "Rib Mordy with Peyton's jobber status", that's a 24/7/365 days thing :sadbecky

CJ

* Knows that :nah2 is better than :nah

* Most likely will close this thread and start a new one at the end of the year

* Knows that I probably will be the top poster in that new thread :lauren*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I only bought a 4 pack so I won't be drinking enough to pass out 

Should know I will be staying up until midnight though

Should know I'm thinking of changing my avatar to some other person because this thread is obsessed with ribbing me about DJ



Mordy: 

Finds my fetish hilarious :lauren 


Hoping for better things for Peyton in 2019 


Thinks TFW would do things with Seth :lmao


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Should change his avi to LD :JLC3
But won't, cause he's not a fan of redheads :no:
Unlikely to ever visit Scotland or Leeds :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA
* You still would get ribbed even if you change your avi, so I would keep it if it makes you happy.

* Probably also will spend New Year's alone, that make 2 of us

* Probably knows that the lack of zrc today here is because he probably is at a party and probably drunk already

CJ GOAT

* Probably has thought in getting a Leanna tattoo :beckylol

* Has a pet named after :becky

* Keeps arguing with Nostalgia about who has the best seaside or something like that

BTW that new sig :done*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Updated his avi/sig. :anna

- Should know his sig has got me like:










- Should know Nostalgia should change to Sonya










Mordy:

- Is getting all of the ribbing out of his system today.

- Has ninja'd me at least three times today. God damn it.

- Is doing twice the ribbing today to make up for zrc's absence. Ahh, it all makes sense now.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

May join a dating site in 2019 

Is not drinking tonight, so he says

Will probably make himself a cup of tea though :lauren




CJ said:


> But won't, cause he's not a fan of redheads :no:


My ex was a readhead and I'd rather not think of her now :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Redheads bring back bad memories for him

* Probably in his third drink

* Rarely posts outside of this section*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- Tired of getting ribbed.

- Will be staying up till midnight.

- Only person here who doesn't think my Sally Hawkins thing is weird. :anna

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Had a lousy day yesterday.

- Should know that the Phantom has had plenty of those, but he persevered. Whenever he crawls out of the pit, it makes the good stuff seem all the sweeter. Mordy will do and feel the same. He's a survivor. :anna


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Got phantom'd
Would totally make himself a Clea doll if he had a 3D printer
Happy New Year!
https://i.imgur.com/TV8XuuQ.mp4


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Happy new year CJ. 

My favourite staff member. 

Better win best staff member again.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I have TWO custom Clea figures now. :anna

- Happy New Year from Strange and Clea:

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I know you have custom Clea figures. 

Just like I have a custom xtreme XMen. 

You're the awesome Phantom.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- One was from Sandy Claws. :woo

- Party man.

- You're the awesome zrc.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know I gave you three nods in the member awards. 

And I'm happy to have given them you. 

You truly are a matey and you're appreciated here muchly by me.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** In a good mood

* Probably drunk already

* Or maybe just happy for the New Year*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Putting Phantom over. roud

- Is not drunk yet, or is masking it really well. :wow

- Apparently voted me for nicest member.










Mordy:

- Might have voted for me as well. You guys. 

- Knows I'm always kind to him, and allow his Peyton obsession, so he should rib me less IMO. :cool2

- Should know I can't look at Sausage Rolls the same way because of him. :rollins


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I've come to realise all of you are my forum family. 

Even Nostalgia with his love for chicks with Dicks. 

You're all one crazy fucked up family and I wouldn't change any of you for all the Booker T in Chyna.

I did vote you for nicest. You don't have a bad word to say about folks in here, its refreshing. 

Me? I'm not drunk yet. Just came here to say I appreciated you all in 2018 and will in 2019.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Not going to lie, you sound really drunk right now zrc.

- Loves us all as his family again. We will all be disowned again by tomorrow. :beckylol

- Probably knows New Years is pretty overrated. It'll all be the same shite in 2019. :sadbecky Especially WWE :vince


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Drunken uncle of this thread :beckylol
Knows a spam bot posted in his WFFF thread :ban
Probably doesn't interact with any other staff members :lol

TFW

Missed me over Christmas 
Knows I haven't been in the food thread recently, but he's probably been eating fuck tons of pizza :lmao
Has given up on WWE


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

That's fine by me. Plenty of Nia and Tamina :lmao

And barely any Peyton. 

Unless she dresses as a kangaroo again.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*WALL

* Pessimistic about 2019

* Tell me about it, whenver I think they can humilliate my fave any more they find a way, it wouldn't surprise me if they do another "Bark like a dog" segment with her :Vince2

* Has doubts about zrc's current sobriety

Ninja Wae

CJ GOAT

* Doesn't seem to have plans for the New Year's

* Has never been drunk

* Should know that Saturday was the first time I actually got drunk and stupid, that's one of the reasons I got mugged :side:

ZRC

* Wants more TamJax in 2019

* Probably enjoyed seeing Peyton humilliated :sadbecky

* Loves us








*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I am sober. 

Yep. Yep. Yep. 

He's a big pig.

Yep yep.

You can he a big pig too OOOIIII!!!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that there's nothing but love between us regular weirdos.

- Knows that we're just one nutty family.

- Happy New Year, dweebs!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Should except the IIconics are just stupid fodder for WWE
Its all about Rhonda now
Which is why the Diva Revolution is BS

Phantom:
Ninja of Miami Connection
Aubrey Plaza


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Happy New Year

- Keep being :cool2

- Completed one calendar year on WF :becky2

EDIT

Virus

- Ninja

- Happy New Year, Virus

- Keep being :cool2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Virus:

- Always with the optimism.

- Happy New Year, Virus!

-









EF:

- Ninja'd me.

- Same to you!

- Nikki Swango forever!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Divided by Charlotte and Asuka

- United by Nikki Swango roud

- No longer a junior/freshman on WF roud


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows I call Even Flow EF, so you're gonna need a new nickname :lol
Fellow Becky fan :becky
Fellow Charlotte fan :charlotte


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Once sent me Nia rep saying its the first time you've checked out an Instagram. 

Don't search for mine, all you'll see is my cock. 

Brother CJ.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know im about to start my 4th drink 

Got a bit of a headache tho

WIll be staying sober




zrc: 

Is a brother 

finds my taste in women absolutely hilarious 

Has recently come onlinee


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

CJ:

- EmF?

- Should know that I'll work on it. :anna

- Digs that Charlynch.

NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- One o' two.

- On Drink #4.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- EmF :goaway

- ef :anna (since my username is in lowercase)

- New Year, new avatar


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Katie Lea is here to stay. 

Unless Victoria has a sexy pic.

Someone else has Katie Lea and it offends me.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Good guy

Likes my avatars and never buries me in this thread

:becky fan



zrc

Buries me 

Not as much as he buries Mordy though 

Finds it easier to pick at tepid moist Peyton Royce


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ef:

- ef it is.

- Even Flow is EF.

- Doesn't seem to be disgusted by Kate Micucci, so he's awesome. :anna

NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Hates getting ribbed.

- Will probably enjoy this tho:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows you can't pick your own nickname
Probably enjoyed Newcastle/Liverpool more than I did :sadbecky
:fingerscrossed for the Man City game

Phantom'd me :goaway
Doesn't care about football
Needs to expand his Clea collection


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was phantom'd. Sorry.

- Grooviest mod I know. :anna

- Knows that the end is nigh...


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Clearly doesn't interact with any other mods :beckylol
Will have the most posts in the next iteration of this thread :fact
Will probably have a warehouse full of Clea figs by the end of 2019 :woah


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

May rebooot this thread soon :hmm: 

Should know I still tweeted her :lmao but I won't DM her 

Knowsd I can't help myself :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Obsessed

* Hates to admit it

* 2nd most ribbed person on the thread*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows his profile would look better with an LD avi/sig :cool2
Should probably go lock his phone away before he embarrasses himself :lmao
Was trying to pick up a check out girl earlier :bjpenn

Mordy

Knows that first thing applies to him too
In love with Emily Ratajkowski
Knows Peyton is awesome :becky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm only a little obsessed with her ANd I don't like her for the reason you guys think 

Should know i've still got a headache and im putting off starting drink number 4, good thing its the last one 

That checkout girl was mid 50's so no thanks! :lmao I only tthought the conversation was funny to mention


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Better Clea figs than Becky Lynch. 

I went there. I'm not sorry. 

If Becky did what Nia had she'd have been fired immediately.


Thinks I rib him 

I don't. Mord I do. 

You're still a good brother.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Doesn't like older women
Stopping after only 4 beers, lightweight :beckylol
Knows Slovenia's a beautiful country

zrc

Knows the one & only time I checked out Nia's instagram was to rep him :lmao
Going after Becky :stop
Won't be stopping after 4 beers :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Maybe it's much too early in the game.

- Ah, but I thought I'd ask you just the same:

- What are you doing New Year's, New Year's Eve?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*CJ GOAT

* Founding member of the Peyton is Awesome Group

* Should know that Peyton>Leanna

* Probably didn't enjoyed Christmas with his lovely family :beckylol

PHANTOM

* Phantom'd me

* Thinks that Micucci is some sort of elf

* Should know that Peyton thinks of herself as a mermaid

https://i.imgur.com/pt88kbQ.mp4*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Only 4? Fuck no. 4 or more bottles maybe of something a little stronger than beer. Yuck!

I'll be in a coma by midnight. 

I'm sure some homosexual will take advantage of my free batty. :lmao


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Maybe that will be Fourth Wall :shrug 

Should know he'll kill me for writing that 

Knows I can handle the drink a lot better than the lightweights CJ and Fourth Wall


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fourth wall saves his fucking for the neighbour in his fantasies. 

He'll never break her fourth wall. 

Happy new beer.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Probably won't be online the next few days :lmao
Will get judged by his dog when he gets home
Named after 3 different characters



Mordecay said:


> ** Should know that Peyton>Leanna*


Lies.



PhantomoftheRing said:


> - What are you doing New Year's, New Year's Eve?


Closing this thread


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm drinking cider 

I wrote 4 pack and everyone assumed beer 

But nah, less alcohol content in these so I'm still good :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*CJ GOAT

* Will close this thread, as predicted

* Usually starts the Live RAW/SD threads

* Rarely posts on them after creating them though

NOSTALGIA

* He thinks he can handle alcohol well :beckylol

* Thinks that TFW would bang zrc :beckywhat

* Apparently I am not the only one ribbing that poor guy :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

He can stick it in me any time. 

And not just cause I'm drunk. 

Which I'm not.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is not drunk, y'all. Seriously. 

- Doesn't think Magik is garbage. roud

- Should know that I really want the last post in this thread. :mark


----------

